# TTC after loss - over 40 - any takers? Our lucky thread - 9 rainbows and 1 BFP



## dancareoi

:dust:Thought I would start a new thread and see if there are any takers!

I`m Lisa and I am 40 - 41 in August.

I have 3 children boy 10, girl 7 and boy 23 months.

I had a first tri loss in July 09 at 8 weeks and a slecond tri loss in Jan this year at 13-14 weeks - LO born sleeping 12.1.12.

we have now decided to TTC again.

There are posts for TTC after loss and TTC over 35 but nothing for over 40`s who are TTC after loss.


At this age the chance of MC we all know is a lot higher. I saw a specialist last week and will be under this clinic. 

They have taken loads of blood and the results will be back in 5-6 weeks, so i go back 19th June - they said if i am PG then that will be great timing. They will also scan me then and every 2 weeks after that.

Hoping there are other ladies out there in the same position as me and we can help each other through this scary time.:hugs:


DANCAREOI - Lisa - age 42. - Caitlin Erin - born 3rd sept 2013 - 7.4

XANTH - Sarah - age 43 Eloise Beatrix - 18th sept 2013 - 7.9

CREATIVE - Karen - age 44 Barnaby Arran - 28th November 2013 - 8lb

CRAZYMAM - jan - age 43 : Tabitha born 20th November 2013 - 7lb 7oz

JOSIE1234 - Jo - age. 45 - NTNP

LEFTWONDERIN - Regina - age. 41 - Sean Joseph - 22 Feb 14 - 8lb -WTT

GARFIE - Fiona - Age 43 - TTC

OASIS 717 Becks - Age 42 Brooklyn - born 18th oct 2013 - 8.12. -TTC again

SERENJAY - T - age 42 :bfp:

SPARKLE - Jenn - age 40 - Reid 

CRYSHEE - Crystal - Age 41 - Sayer Brecht - 12th February 2015 - 7lb 10oz 

TILLYTTC - age 41 - Anna born 25th November 2014 - 7lb 10oz

ALIEN - Kim - age 41 - TTC

DRIVING280 - age 41 - :

NANCYE - age 42 -TTC

BASH73 Age 39. - TTC
KAT. - Age 41 - TTC
HomeEdMom. - Age 43 - TTC
Mandy1971. - age 42 - TTC


----------



## Emum

Hi there. I'm 43 now (gulp) and lost my last baby at 6 weeks back in September when I was 42. I have 3 children too, and also had a MMC discovered at 17 weeks in my first pregnancy. I haven't had any tests as to why we miscarried last time but did have an AMH test in January which came back in normal ranges still. This is our 9th cycle TTCAL.


----------



## dancareoi

Emum said:


> Hi there. I'm 43 now (gulp) and lost my last baby at 6 weeks back in September when I was 42. I have 3 children too, and also had a MMC discovered at 17 weeks in my first pregnancy. I haven't had any tests as to why we miscarried last time but did have an AMH test in January which came back in normal ranges still. This is our 9th cycle TTCAL.

So sorry for your losses.

We didn`t have a PM of our baby because we wanted to lay it to rest as soon as possible.

I am under this specialist clinic who will be testing me for all sorts of things including thyroid and something called sticky bloods. They are testing for 7 different things, any one of which they are saying they can treat.

If it isn`t any of those, it will just be down to Mother Nature.

So we will be TTC this weekend and this will be our first cycle. I know as older mom`s the chances are conceiving decrease with our age, but we have to try don`t we?

wishing lots of luck and sending lots and lots of baby dust your way:dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Dance, we are actually together on another thread but I am also over 40..will be 42 in just a few short weeks. Just a little background. My husband and I have 2 daughters. One from his previous marriage and the other one together although we raised both of them. They are 21 and 19. We lost a surprise pregnancy in January and are trying again but only plan to try for about a year and if it doesn't happen I will take measures to prevent from that point on. I am in a bit of limbo at the moment but do believe I have finally ovulated this month so will test on Mothers Day.


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> Hi Dance, we are actually together on another thread but I am also over 40..will be 42 in just a few short weeks. Just a little background. My husband and I have 2 daughters. One from his previous marriage and the other one together although we raised both of them. They are 21 and 19. We lost a surprise pregnancy in January and are trying again but only plan to try for about a year and if it doesn't happen I will take measures to prevent from that point on. I am in a bit of limbo at the moment but do believe I have finally ovulated this month so will test on Mothers Day.

Hi, it`s nice to know i am not alone. We didn`t plan for a 4th, so it was a big surprise.
however, we are now trying and i believe i will be OV in the next couple of days.
fingers crossed we both get our rainbow babies -
Losing a baby at any age is devastating, but i now feel that time is running out so really hope this time we are lucky (DH will be 43 in August)
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi, so sorry for your losses. I'm Donna, 43, with two boys 18 and 5. Had 3 mc's and chemical pg in the last 16 months. My 3rd mc was a little girl with Edwards Syndrome. Am struggling to know what to do now. Am starting to think about donor ivf but still ttc naturally for now in the hope that I get pg and stay pg. Good luck to you both xx


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Hi, so sorry for your losses. I'm Donna, 43, with two boys 18 and 5. Had 3 mc's and chemical pg in the last 16 months. My 3rd mc was a little girl with Edwards Syndrome. Am struggling to know what to do now. Am starting to think about donor ivf but still ttc naturally for now in the hope that I get pg and stay pg. Good luck to you both xx

Hi, I am so sorry for your losses. I really really hope that you get your longed for rainbow.

Getting pregnant is hard enough at any stage of your life, but as older mom`s we have a disadvantage as nature didn`t intend us to go on for ever, which in a way is very unkind.

I really hope that all us older mom`s get our longed for rainbows.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Well, i have positive OPK and hope to be shortly joining the TWW club.

If anyone wants to join this thread - i can put names, our ages and where we are in our cycle at the front to see how many of us older moms get our rainbows!!


----------



## lilblossom

I am here with ya girl
I will be 42 on the 24th and as you know from our other thread am testing in morning hoping for a definitive bfp..think i am gonna pick up a frer tomorrow


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> I am here with ya girl
> I will be 42 on the 24th and as you know from our other thread am testing in morning hoping for a definitive bfp..think i am gonna pick up a frer tomorrow

i will add you on as TWW for now and if you don`t mind i will put you as 42 now!! 
Good luck for tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Emum

I had my positive OPK on Monday so think I am 1dpo today (Wednesday)


----------



## dancareoi

Emum said:


> I had my positive OPK on Monday so think I am 1dpo today (Wednesday)

Hi, I have added you to our list. My positive OPK was yesterday and i think I am OV today so tomorrow i will be joining you in TWW club.

Lilblossom - any news?


----------



## lilblossom

all negative so the positive opk must have been another ovulation...so tww again


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> all negative so the positive opk must have been another ovulation...so tww again

Sorry no BFP for you yet, we`ll have to keep each other company in the TWW club.:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining.

I'm 41 (42 in September) and I've got 3 boys 21, (almost 19) and a toddler.

I had a loss last December at 11.5weeks and a chemical pregnancy this year.

I'm currently in the 2WW 4DPO today

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi you can put me down as 43 and on cd 12. fingers crossed for us all. I haven't had a positive OPK yet but did fly to norway to dtd with dh on cd10 as he's away, so hoping i'll o soon. His swimmers do last a long time though as with my 3rd mc we last dtd on cd 8 and I got pg, and with my chemical last month we last dtd on cd9 so it can happen. xx


----------



## Dawn2411

Hi I'm Dawn age 40. I have 4 children dd (21) ds (13) dd (9) and ds (6).My last 5 pregnancies have ended in early m/c's with the most recent being earlier this mo. I'm now on my first round of clomid, days 5-9 (I will take #4 tonight) to hopefuly produce more mature folicles and get us a sticky bean.


----------



## Haidee

Hi,
Just wanted to say that I wish all of you the very best and will pray that you all get sticky beans soon!
Good luck!!!


----------



## dancareoi

A big hi to XANTH, DONNA210369 and DAWN2411 and so sorry for your losses .

There are really quite a few of us around isn`t there. i will add you all to the list and hopefully we will see some BFP from us soon.

I had positive OPK on tuesday, but my temp hasn`t risen yet, so not really sure what is going on. 

Good luck to us all and loads and loads of baby dust.


----------



## Donna210369

well I just got my + OPK so am hoping the trip to Norway to :sex: with dh has done the trick :) Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Xanth

Donna210369 said:


> well I just got my + OPK so am hoping the trip to Norway to :sex: with dh has done the trick :) Good luck ladies xx

Hope so. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> well I just got my + OPK so am hoping the trip to Norway to :sex: with dh has done the trick :) Good luck ladies xx

I will keep my fingers crossed for you I will change you to TWW.

Think i actually OV`d yesterday after positive OPK on tues. My temp has gone up today from 36.4 yesterday to 37.1.

We have done BD every night now for 8 nights, so I am really hoping that will do the job.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dancareoi

There are now 5 of us over 40`s in the TWW cluc now - let`s hope we get some BFPs and we all get our rainbows.


----------



## Xanth

We will. This is going to be our lucky thread :) xx

Anyone testing soon. I'm going to test Monday I think x


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> We will. This is going to be our lucky thread :) xx
> 
> Anyone testing soon. I'm going to test Monday I think x

It`ll be another 10 days i think before I can test. DH says he doesn`t want to know too soon, because it`s longer to worry, but to be honest i`m hoping I will be PG and know it myself before i test.

FX for monday for you - hoping for that BFP.

this is a positive and lucky thread.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

If i am correct on ovulation I guess i could begin testing next thursday but it's my birthday and not sure I want to test that day in case its negative


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> If i am correct on ovulation I guess i could begin testing next thursday but it's my birthday and not sure I want to test that day in case its negative

I can understand that. :hugs:


----------



## Creative

This sounds like the perfect place for me, if you don't mind me joining in.
I'm 43. had a surprise and discovered i was pregnant back in early feb. hadn't got a clue how pregnant, but I suffered a MC. The scan at that point showed about 9 + weeks. I had never thought about or charted my cycles and so have no idea how long they usually are.
Bled for 16 days then had 11 days before AF visited. Have been BD all month, but have not had the usual location pain I always presumed was Ovulation.
If my cycles were 28 days I would be due today. 
No AF, BFN, no symptoms. Wish I knew what was happening.


----------



## lilblossom

Creative said:


> This sounds like the perfect place for me, if you don't mind me joining in.
> I'm 43. had a surprise and discovered i was pregnant back in early feb. hadn't got a clue how pregnant, but I suffered a MC. The scan at that point showed about 9 + weeks. I had never thought about or charted my cycles and so have no idea how long they usually are.
> Bled for 16 days then had 11 days before AF visited. Have been BD all month, but have not had the usual location pain I always presumed was Ovulation.
> If my cycles were 28 days I would be due today.
> No AF, BFN, no symptoms. Wish I knew what was happening.

I absolutely relate to you...from the surprise pregnancy to not knowing what is going on with my body...only cd 62 or so right now and yesterday I stopped temping and charting...going back to normal except for OPK's...and may quit them too. Not sure about them yet


good luck and hope you get some answers


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Creative, lovely to have you in here. Sorry you dont know what's going on with your body. Lets hope we get some good news in here soon. 

Xanth how many dpo will you be on monday. Good luck xx

Lilblossom cd62 wow. have you had any tests to see what's going on? 

Dancareoi my dh is exactly the same, he'd rather not know until I was in labour but unfortunately I always know very early. I usually get pg signs like having dreams and loads of wind (sorry tmi) and uterus cramps (although i've been getting them since my chemical pg last month so wont be able to count them now).

I'll prob test in 10-12 days time (oh who am I kidding, i'll be testing in about 8 days and everyday till af!!) I am a poas addict. In fact I have just had delivered 4 cb digi tests and 20 cb digi opk tests. And already have 4 hpt in the drawer ready. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> This sounds like the perfect place for me, if you don't mind me joining in.
> I'm 43. had a surprise and discovered i was pregnant back in early feb. hadn't got a clue how pregnant, but I suffered a MC. The scan at that point showed about 9 + weeks. I had never thought about or charted my cycles and so have no idea how long they usually are.
> Bled for 16 days then had 11 days before AF visited. Have been BD all month, but have not had the usual location pain I always presumed was Ovulation.
> If my cycles were 28 days I would be due today.
> No AF, BFN, no symptoms. Wish I knew what was happening.

It's so annoying not knowing :hugs::hugs:



Donna210369 said:


> Xanth how many dpo will you be on monday. Good luck xx

Thanks - I'll be 9dpo - bit early but I do love to POAS :winkwink:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Creative, sorry for your loss and welcome to our loss.

Sorry you don`t know what`s going in with your body, hopefully it will sort itself out.

Lilblossom, perhaps best wait until day after your bday, just in case!

Donna, you are like me, I would test from tomorrow if it was possible!!

It seems to me, from reading posts on here and other threads, that the ladies over 40 who are TTC again after loss have all had a loss from a surprise PG! i wander if the fact that we were not preparing our bodies for PG, i.e all the right supplements and vitamins etc, that somehow that has affected our PG!

I have now been taking pregnancare pre conception tablets since feb and am really hoping that i will get PG real soon and will have a rainbow baby and hope that all of us here also get your rainbow babies too.

Creative - i have added you to our home page as TTC.


----------



## Creative

Donna210369 said:


> I usually get pg signs like having dreams and loads of wind (sorry tmi) x

now I'm clutching at straws because for the last week, I have been having really vivid dreams and for several days I've been windy popping all the time....:blush:





> It seems to me, from reading posts on here and other threads, that the ladies over 40 who are TTC again after loss have all had a loss from a surprise PG! i wander if the fact that we were not preparing our bodies for PG, i.e all the right supplements and vitamins etc, that somehow that has affected our PG!

I'd like to think it was God kicking me up the bum and saying "go on, have a baby!!" when I hadn't even considered it this late in life!


----------



## lilblossom

I would have to miss 3 periods before they really get concerned..especially at my age...it could be beginning of my change...although I would think it would be at least a few years early.


----------



## Donna210369

Dance unfortunately i've been ttc for over 18months now so none of mine were surprise pg's and lost all 4 of them :( just think my eggs are old now and there doesn't seem to be much evidence that there is anything you can do to reverse it. There is talk of DHEA and Coq10 or something like that but i'm a bit too scared to mess around at the mo with those things. I have had acupuncture which i'm sure has helped me get pg but hasn't helped me with the condition of my eggs yet. But am not going to give up yet and we have appointment next month with our fertility clinic. think they're going to start talking donor eggs, which dh is a little unsure of at the mo. So onwards and upwards and hope this is the month xxx


----------



## Creative

woke up this morning with strange feeling. not sure whether it's a pre ovulation ache or AF getting ready to start up.
I really wish that I'd bothered to take notice of when my AF were, how long my cycles were etc. Sheesh, I had them for years and years and took no notice at all they came when they did and went when they did and I never knew when they were coming or when to expect them.


----------



## Donna210369

fingers crossed for you Creative. are you going to wait a while and test after a certain time? I'd be testing now if I were you, but like I said before I am a poas addict!!


----------



## Creative

Donna210369 said:


> fingers crossed for you Creative. are you going to wait a while and test after a certain time? I'd be testing now if I were you, but like I said before I am a poas addict!!

I have become a POAS addict too, although it was so hectic this morning I didn't bother. I think I shall go and Poas. Hang on a few mins!!:coffee:


----------



## Creative

Well that was BFN, but I really didn't expect anything else, because my boobs are usually the first symptom I get and they are still normal.


----------



## Donna210369

ah shame :( well you're not out till the witch arrives. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Well that was BFN, but I really didn't expect anything else, because my boobs are usually the first symptom I get and they are still normal.

I`ll keep my fingers crossed for you that the witch won`t show!!!:hugs:

I usually keep a close eye on what happens but i got a bit confused - i think I mixed up CM with semen (sorry if TMI - i know there is a difference - CM is long and stretchy and the other is not) so i have been a little confused.

i think I have OV as the OPK are now a definate negative after being positive, but my temps are all over the place - there again I am taking it every 5 mins, so maybe that`s what the problem is!!!!


----------



## Creative

I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up. i've been feeling incredibly low fro the past few days. I still haven't got AF it's cd33. I have given up POAS and have come to the conclussion that maybe my MC has really buggered up my cycles and that maybe I'm going to go through the menopause. (you know how your mind works)
I have just been up to go to the loo and decided to POAS seeing as I have a stack of them. I keep telling myself not to and that it will just upset me, but
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tkYTPQc9fPw/T7ue2vpIkeI/AAAAAAAADaU/BhJOb_W_xKo/s320/test+005.JPG
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-h_uwqpwelHQ/T7ue6sHjnSI/AAAAAAAADac/O1q1c5IvTXY/s320/test+004.JPG
Two days ago I thought AF was coming as there was a little bit of bloody discharge, but she never came.
I'm so worried that I'm going to get my hopes dashed. Can you see a line? You can get a beyyer look on this hosting page as they can be enlarged
https://hallelujahjoy.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html


----------



## dancareoi

:hugs:


Creative said:


> I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up. i've been feeling incredibly low fro the past few days. I still haven't got AF it's cd33. I have given up POAS and have come to the conclussion that maybe my MC has really buggered up my cycles and that maybe I'm going to go through the menopause. (you know how your mind works)
> I have just been up to go to the loo and decided to POAS seeing as I have a stack of them. I keep telling myself not to and that it will just upset me, but
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tkYTPQc9fPw/T7ue2vpIkeI/AAAAAAAADaU/BhJOb_W_xKo/s320/test+005.JPG
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-h_uwqpwelHQ/T7ue6sHjnSI/AAAAAAAADac/O1q1c5IvTXY/s320/test+004.JPG
> Two days ago I thought AF was coming as there was a little bit of bloody discharge, but she never came.
> I'm so worried that I'm going to get my hopes dashed. Can you see a line? You can get a beyyer look on this hosting page as they can be enlarged
> https://hallelujahjoy.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html

I know exactly how you feel and all these thoughs that go through your head.

i have had a good hard look at the picture and think there may be a very very very faint line. Perhaps POAS again tomorrow, because if you are PG then the line will be a little darker!

Keeping FX for you.:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up. i've been feeling incredibly low fro the past few days. I still haven't got AF it's cd33. I have given up POAS and have come to the conclussion that maybe my MC has really buggered up my cycles and that maybe I'm going to go through the menopause. (you know how your mind works)
> I have just been up to go to the loo and decided to POAS seeing as I have a stack of them. I keep telling myself not to and that it will just upset me, but
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tkYTPQc9fPw/T7ue2vpIkeI/AAAAAAAADaU/BhJOb_W_xKo/s320/test+005.JPG
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-h_uwqpwelHQ/T7ue6sHjnSI/AAAAAAAADac/O1q1c5IvTXY/s320/test+004.JPG
> Two days ago I thought AF was coming as there was a little bit of bloody discharge, but she never came.
> I'm so worried that I'm going to get my hopes dashed. Can you see a line? You can get a beyyer look on this hosting page as they can be enlarged
> https://hallelujahjoy.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html

I can't see too well because I'm on my phone at the mo so I'll try an have a look later on my computer. 

I got BFN on a FRER today. Don't think this is my month :cry:

Oh and I tried to follow you on Twitter but the link wouldn't work for me I'm @Sarh


----------



## Emum

I can see a line. Cautiously excited for you. Did it come up within the time limit? It is very faint and not a lot of colour in it, so the only worry would be that it came up after 10 mins and is an Evap rather than a TLP. But shall keep fingers and toes crossed for a BFP tomorrow.


----------



## lilblossom

I see a line...hope tomorrows test is darker for you


----------



## Creative

it came up within three minutes.
I am going to test in the morning again and I hope its a BFP


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> it came up within three minutes.
> I am going to test in the morning again and I hope its a BFP

Keeping everything crossed = maybe you will be our first BFP.:thumbup:

Are these strips any good, I wasn`t sure whether to buy some off Ebay or to just get the ususal from the shop.


----------



## lilblossom

I am going to test over the weekend if I can hold out that long...could probably start back up on Thursday but since it's my birthday I am gonna try not to do it. It would be cool to get a bfp for my birthday but on the other hand who would want the disappointment if it goes the other way.


----------



## Emum

Creative said:


> it came up within three minutes.
> I am going to test in the morning again and I hope its a BFP

Very exciting then. Will keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. Come back and update us with tomorrow's results!


----------



## dancareoi

Wishing loads of baby dust for the forthcoming tests - hoping for BFP`s.

Goodluck Lil and creative.

Keep us updated.

xxxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Got my fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Creative

I redid a test this morning but it's a BFN and a better quality of test.
I don't feel pregnant so I wasn't expecting any thing as I don't think I even ovulated this month.


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> I redid a test this morning but it's a BFN and a better quality of test.
> I don't feel pregnant so I wasn't expecting any thing as I don't think I even ovulated this month.


Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

oh sorry Creative :hugs:

I'm 5dpo now and have no symptoms (not that I usually do in the first wk of the 2ww) but dont feel at all optimistic. To be honest I'm feeling ok as my mood feels like its lifted slightly after losing my little girl and i'm starting to feel like my old self again. So i'm happy with that and if I get a BFP then great and if not, well at least i've got me back again :happydance: 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## dancareoi

Creative - sorry for your BFN - hope your body starts working properly soon, it`s just so fustrating isn`t it.

Donna - I am 6 DPO and don`t feel any symptons either - this is my 6th pregnancy and to be honest I can`t remember how i felt at this stage with the others!


----------



## Dawn2411

I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)


----------



## Creative

Dawn2411 said:


> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)

keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Xanth

Dawn2411 said:


> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)

Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:

After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Emum

Congratulations Xanth. This was obviously a lucky thread for you. Hope all goes well for the next 9 months.


----------



## Xanth

Emum said:


> Congratulations Xanth. This was obviously a lucky thread for you. Hope all goes well for the next 9 months.

Thank you. I really hope so too. 

Hospital appt next Friday at 10.30.


----------



## Dawn2411

Congrats xanth!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.*Sending sticky vibes your way*


----------



## Xanth

Dawn2411 said:


> Congrats xanth!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.*Sending sticky vibes your way*

Thank you. I need them. I'm so scared. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...

XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.

You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:

How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.
> 
> You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:
> 
> How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?Click to expand...

11dpo before I could definitely see a line although some of my BnB friends could see one on tests before then :)

8dpo is definitely early. You're not out yet :hugs:


----------



## Emum

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.
> 
> You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:
> 
> How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?Click to expand...

I use this site religiously each month to stop myself testing way too early, and to console myself day by day until AF shows up :wacko:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php

There is virtually no chance of a BFP at 8DPO as the most common day to implant is 9DPO and you don't start to produce detectable HCG in the urine until 2-3 days after implantation.

Having said that, I am 10DPO today and BFN and feeling disappointed already about this month.


----------



## Xanth

Emum said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.
> 
> You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:
> 
> How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?Click to expand...
> 
> I use this site religiously each month to stop myself testing way too early, and to console myself day by day until AF shows up :wacko:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php
> 
> There is virtually no chance of a BFP at 8DPO as the most common day to implant is 9DPO and you don't start to produce detectable HCG in the urine until 2-3 days after implantation.
> 
> Having said that, I am 10DPO today and BFN and feeling disappointed already about this month.Click to expand...

I said the same. I even came on this thread and said I was out. 

I got a line which I thought was an evap on the evening of 11dpo. 
Have you tried using later urine. FMU never seems so good for me. 

You should post your pics. Even when you're taking a photo of a test it becomes clearer than if you look with your naked eye.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.
> 
> You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:
> 
> How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?Click to expand...
> 
> I use this site religiously each month to stop myself testing way too early, and to console myself day by day until AF shows up :wacko:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php
> 
> There is virtually no chance of a BFP at 8DPO as the most common day to implant is 9DPO and you don't start to produce detectable HCG in the urine until 2-3 days after implantation.
> 
> Having said that, I am 10DPO today and BFN and feeling disappointed already about this month.Click to expand...
> 
> I said the same. I even came on this thread and said I was out.
> 
> I got a line which I thought was an evap on the evening of 11dpo.
> Have you tried using later urine. FMU never seems so good for me.
> 
> You should post your pics. Even when you're taking a photo of a test it becomes clearer than if you look with your naked eye.Click to expand...

i know i shouldn`t have tested early because i feel really down now. bought 5 early tests off ebay and have used all 5 - decided to get rid of them so i am not tempted again - i have never tested early before.

It will be monday now before I will go anywhere to buy a test and i think my AF will be due Sunday.

I don`t really have any symptons - i don`t think.

i did have some very very very slight cramping the other day and have had a slight increase in CM which now seems to have gone.

I have also got a couple of spots on my face, which I only usually get before OV.

i am feeling tired at the moment but don`t know if more so than ususal.

Did have a slight headache the other day, but nothing since.

had diahrea (sorry can`t spell) last night - just the once and was very very thirsty.

This morning my abdomen felt a bit heavy but that has now gone.

BB are not sore or sensitive.

My temps are high.

The last few nights i have been having vivid dreams, waking up each day and being able to remember them.

Last night i dreamt I bought HPK and tested twice both were BFP in my dream my DH also bought me a test - there was other stuff going on but can`t remember that.

XANTH have you had or not had any symptons - i think I am clutching at straws now:cry:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.
> 
> You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:
> 
> How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?Click to expand...
> 
> I use this site religiously each month to stop myself testing way too early, and to console myself day by day until AF shows up :wacko:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php
> 
> There is virtually no chance of a BFP at 8DPO as the most common day to implant is 9DPO and you don't start to produce detectable HCG in the urine until 2-3 days after implantation.
> 
> Having said that, I am 10DPO today and BFN and feeling disappointed already about this month.Click to expand...
> 
> I said the same. I even came on this thread and said I was out.
> 
> I got a line which I thought was an evap on the evening of 11dpo.
> Have you tried using later urine. FMU never seems so good for me.
> 
> You should post your pics. Even when you're taking a photo of a test it becomes clearer than if you look with your naked eye.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i shouldn`t have tested early because i feel really down now. bought 5 early tests off ebay and have used all 5 - decided to get rid of them so i am not tempted again - i have never tested early before.
> 
> It will be monday now before I will go anywhere to buy a test and i think my AF will be due Sunday.
> 
> I don`t really have any symptons - i don`t think.
> 
> i did have some very very very slight cramping the other day and have had a slight increase in CM which now seems to have gone.
> 
> I have also got a couple of spots on my face, which I only usually get before OV.
> 
> i am feeling tired at the moment but don`t know if more so than ususal.
> 
> Did have a slight headache the other day, but nothing since.
> 
> had diahrea (sorry can`t spell) last night - just the once and was very very thirsty.
> 
> This morning my abdomen felt a bit heavy but that has now gone.
> 
> BB are not sore or sensitive.
> 
> My temps are high.
> 
> The last few nights i have been having vivid dreams, waking up each day and being able to remember them.
> 
> Last night i dreamt I bought HPK and tested twice both were BFP in my dream my DH also bought me a test - there was other stuff going on but can`t remember that.
> 
> XANTH have you had or not had any symptons - i think I am clutching at straws now:cry:Click to expand...

I think all those symptoms sound very promising. I've had aching boobs, headache, cramping and backache. Nothing different to pre-menstrual symptoms for me though :)

If I had 20 of those cheap tests I'd have used them. It's an addiction lol.

You should definitely take a photo of tests. The lines honestly show up more on a photo. 

Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn2411 said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound on tues.which showed 2 follies on the left. One was 21mm and the other was 23mm. Went back yesterday for another ultrasound and my doctor said I ovulated both eggs and if I do concieve there is a good chance of twins...oh my. Goodluck everyone:):)
> 
> Aww twins. Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> After thinking I was out I got my :BFP: today ladies. I'm terrified. Can't decide whether to laugh or cry.Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - many congratulations - sending lots of luck and best wishes for your rainbow.
> 
> You are our first BFP so I have changed you from TWW - well done.:baby:
> 
> How many DPO were you - I am now 8 DPO and have a BFN but i am wandering if it is too early?Click to expand...
> 
> I use this site religiously each month to stop myself testing way too early, and to console myself day by day until AF shows up :wacko:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php
> 
> There is virtually no chance of a BFP at 8DPO as the most common day to implant is 9DPO and you don't start to produce detectable HCG in the urine until 2-3 days after implantation.
> 
> Having said that, I am 10DPO today and BFN and feeling disappointed already about this month.Click to expand...
> 
> I said the same. I even came on this thread and said I was out.
> 
> I got a line which I thought was an evap on the evening of 11dpo.
> Have you tried using later urine. FMU never seems so good for me.
> 
> You should post your pics. Even when you're taking a photo of a test it becomes clearer than if you look with your naked eye.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i shouldn`t have tested early because i feel really down now. bought 5 early tests off ebay and have used all 5 - decided to get rid of them so i am not tempted again - i have never tested early before.
> 
> It will be monday now before I will go anywhere to buy a test and i think my AF will be due Sunday.
> 
> I don`t really have any symptons - i don`t think.
> 
> i did have some very very very slight cramping the other day and have had a slight increase in CM which now seems to have gone.
> 
> I have also got a couple of spots on my face, which I only usually get before OV.
> 
> i am feeling tired at the moment but don`t know if more so than ususal.
> 
> Did have a slight headache the other day, but nothing since.
> 
> had diahrea (sorry can`t spell) last night - just the once and was very very thirsty.
> 
> This morning my abdomen felt a bit heavy but that has now gone.
> 
> BB are not sore or sensitive.
> 
> My temps are high.
> 
> The last few nights i have been having vivid dreams, waking up each day and being able to remember them.
> 
> Last night i dreamt I bought HPK and tested twice both were BFP in my dream my DH also bought me a test - there was other stuff going on but can`t remember that.
> 
> XANTH have you had or not had any symptons - i think I am clutching at straws now:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think all those symptoms sound very promising. I've had aching boobs, headache, cramping and backache. Nothing different to pre-menstrual symptoms for me though :)
> 
> If I had 20 of those cheap tests I'd have used them. It's an addiction lol.
> 
> You should definitely take a photo of tests. The lines honestly show up more on a photo.
> 
> Got everything crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

I`m driving myself crazy!:headspin:

i don`t have any other symptons today but keep feeling I need to wee - not a lot there, but i need to go again now and have been 3 times already in the last 3 hours.:haha:

Arrgghhh - why is this waiting so horrible?


----------



## Xanth

I know the waiting is just so horrible.

It's because we want it so badly :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Xanth said:


> I know the waiting is just so horrible.
> 
> It's because we want it so badly :hugs:

congrats on your bfp. wishing you a h & h 9 months


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> I know the waiting is just so horrible.
> 
> It's because we want it so badly :hugs:
> 
> congrats on your bfp. wishing you a h & h 9 monthsClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Creative

Looks like I'm out:(
This cycle has lasted 37 days. I hope the next one is a more normal one as I have no idea what's happened to me since the MC everything is out of kilter.


----------



## lilblossom

Creative, sorry to hear you are out. Good luck on this next cycle.

Wish I finally had an answer to my crazy limbo. I really truly thought af was coming yesterday...cramped all afternoon and evening...opened a bottle of wine to celebrate even. but woke up this morning to no bleed and the most cm I have had in years I think. With such a long cycle I really thought there wasn't even a real chance this time but am starting to question myself. Gonna test in the morning if no af.


----------



## dancareoi

creative - sorry it`s not your month.

lilblossom - let us know how you get on.

I am now 9 DPO and really worried to do another test in case it is BFN because i will be so gutted.

Based on previous cycles my AF should be due tomorrow- so we`ll see what happens!


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> creative - sorry it`s not your month.
> 
> lilblossom - let us know how you get on.
> 
> I am now 9 DPO and really worried to do another test in case it is BFN because i will be so gutted.
> 
> Based on previous cycles my AF should be due tomorrow- so we`ll see what happens!

well if we both get af tomorrow we can be cycle buddies:)


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> creative - sorry it`s not your month.
> 
> lilblossom - let us know how you get on.
> 
> I am now 9 DPO and really worried to do another test in case it is BFN because i will be so gutted.
> 
> Based on previous cycles my AF should be due tomorrow- so we`ll see what happens!
> 
> well if we both get af tomorrow we can be cycle buddies:)Click to expand...

I`ll keep you updated - tomorrow will either be CD33 or CD1. i like the sound of the first one better!


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I am 12DPO today.No symptoms to speak of. Have done a couple of tests but both BFN's. 

This is my first cycle following my first mc at 5.5 wks. We tried a couple of times only this month. Its weird I was shocked when I got pregnant but I accepted it and just presumed it would work out ...naive I suppose. 

My partner is unmoved by any of the negative information I have collected along the way fee pregnancy after 40. (I am 42) He says there are always people with theories but successful people follow their own path. Kind of inspirational no? He is so lovely :)

Well I have decided to take his advice and be carefree about the whole thing and treat it as though we were any other couple trying to conceive with the full expectation of succeeding. 

It is very exciting to read about BFP's from you girls. And I am full of optimism for everyone else who is still trying. 

Good luck this month everyone and keep the good news coming :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Creative

I've had really mucked up cycles since my MC. I had an 11 day and then a 37 day. I got AF today and it's incredibly heavy which it's never been before. I also don't think I ovulated at all in the last cycle as I have always experienced pain. Has any one elses cycles gone to pot since their MC?


----------



## Emum

Think i am out too. Spotting and cramping tonight at 12DPO, so expect AF tomorrow. This makes it a short cycle this month, and my LP has been varying a lot since the miscarriage too which doesn't sound all that good.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative it must be so fustrating for you, perhaps things will settle down soon for you.

Emum - there`s still hope - so FX.


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am 12DPO today.No symptoms to speak of. Have done a couple of tests but both BFN's.
> 
> This is my first cycle following my first mc at 5.5 wks. We tried a couple of times only this month. Its weird I was shocked when I got pregnant but I accepted it and just presumed it would work out ...naive I suppose.
> 
> My partner is unmoved by any of the negative information I have collected along the way fee pregnancy after 40. (I am 42) He says there are always people with theories but successful people follow their own path. Kind of inspirational no? He is so lovely :)
> 
> Well I have decided to take his advice and be carefree about the whole thing and treat it as though we were any other couple trying to conceive with the full expectation of succeeding.
> 
> It is very exciting to read about BFP's from you girls. And I am full of optimism for everyone else who is still trying.
> 
> Good luck this month everyone and keep the good news coming :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

Hi Madeline welcome to our group.

I like your positibe attitude - all those good vibes can only be good for you and your DH and you TTC. I will add you to our list as TWW.

I am now 10 DPO, not really any symptons as such, but am feeling rather tired and I am weeing a lot!! I got BFN at 7 DPO and 8 DPO but have not tested since.

Usually i see EWCM and 14 days after that my AF starts - I think I OV 4 days after EWCM. this month I got a little confused between EWCM and semen (sorry if TMI) I know there are differences but I have got a little messed up, so not sure exactly when i got it.

I did OPK and got a positive on Tues 15 May and my temp rose on Fri 18 May, so i think i ov`d on 17th May, which if I am rught my AF would be due today, based on a usual 10 day luteal phase.

I don`t want to test yet, in case for some reason my luteal phase has got longer this month and my body is playing tricks!

I had MC Jan 12 and first AF was 6 weeks 1 day later - my two cycles were 31 days then 30 days and this month i am now 33 days!

I will see what the next couple of days bring!!!

FX for your BFP:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

hello Madeline, welcome...I am also 42 and we are giving it a try. Have 2 grown daughters so we aren't feeling desperate to conceive but would welcome a pregnancy.

I have begun spotting today ...as most of you know this has be a very long exhausting, frustrating, confusing cycle so am so happy to say that I believe in the morning I should be full flow and on cd 1. Halleluiah... haha.


----------



## Madeline

hi dancareoi and lilblossom thks:) I am sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs:

I didn't realise it could take 6 weeks for AF to return after MC. My gyno told me to count the first day of MC as first day of my new cycle and I just presumed it would be a normal cycle which for me is 26-28 days. Ovulation is day 10 - 11 for me. Although this month I didn't start testing with OPK until the evening of day 11 so didn't get a positive, I presumed i missed it.

I have read that most people don't test positive until AF is missed. I think its a good idea to wait dancareoi. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

I am so glad you have some relief on the way lilblossom, CD1 is an exciting beginning and lets face it the fun part of the cycle lol :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Madeline said:


> hi dancareoi and lilblossom thks:) I am sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I didn't realise it could take 6 weeks for AF to return after MC. My gyno told me to count the first day of MC as first day of my new cycle and I just presumed it would be a normal cycle which for me is 26-28 days. Ovulation is day 10 - 11 for me. Although this month I didn't start testing with OPK until the evening of day 11 so didn't get a positive, I presumed i missed it.
> 
> I have read that most people don't test positive until AF is missed. I think its a good idea to wait dancareoi. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> I am so glad you have some relief on the way lilblossom, CD1 is an exciting beginning and lets face it the fun part of the cycle lol :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

I know what you mean...I am sitting here happily drinking a glass of wine with no guilt. I really have felt in my heart that we wouldn't get our bfp this cycle with as long and weird it's been. I am actually grateful not to get it because the length of this cycle would have stressed me out too much.

So going to relax for the next 10 days then begin the opk testing again. I am trying to decide though whether to start temping again after bleeding ends. I stopped a couple weeks ago because I was way too focused on it and needed to back off. i don't want to add any stress this time around but am thinking I will temp at least til ff confirms ovulation. What are everyone elses thoughts


----------



## Madeline

hi lilblossom

I am totally in to the relax and believe its going to happen thing so enjoy that wine :) I have done enough of the powerless wondering whether all the negative crap I read means we will never conceive thing lol 

re temping, I have never been very good at temping I found myself feeling constrained by it like I was monitoring myself all the time. but with this new attitude I think its a good idea to just do it and then think nothing else of it, let nature take its course :) I think i will follow your lead and start temping myself. 

can't wait to hear how you go:)


Madeline xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Madeline said:


> hi lilblossom
> 
> I am totally in to the relax and believe its going to happen thing so enjoy that wine :) I have done enough of the powerless wondering whether all the negative crap I read means we will never conceive thing lol
> 
> re temping, I have never been very good at temping I found myself feeling constrained by it like I was monitoring myself all the time. but with this new attitude I think its a good idea to just do it and then think nothing else of it, let nature take its course :) I think i will follow your lead and start temping myself.
> 
> can't wait to hear how you go:)
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

with regards to the temping, I switched to vaginal to make it more reliable because with my allergies I tend to sleep with my mouth open quite often. Just have to make sure oh doesn't screw with my timing as he likes morning bding.


----------



## Madeline

I didn't even know you could do that. There is no doubt that having that information particularly over several cycles is good information to provide a gyno. I have limited knowledge atm of what they look for but I know the length of luteal phase is one as well as ovulation being an obvious one. I think it can also indicate problems if they exist with progesterone both before and after ovulation. 

I gave up temping and took up OPK's I think though that using both is probably the best option. I kept forgetting and went to the loo first so I will have to get my timing right as well :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I have been temping for the last few weeks, but i use an ear thrmometer which isn`t as proper BBT one and is less accurate than oral or vaginal, but it gives an idea.

To be honest though, i wish I hadn`t because I am constantly checking my temp - right and left ear as both are never the same and orally - it`s driving me crazy!!


----------



## dancareoi

Think I`m out for this month - gutted


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Think I`m out for this month - gutted

Sorry to hear that!:hugs: better luck next month!


----------



## Xanth

Hi Madeleine. 

Sorry I can't multi quote cos I'm on my phone and I can't remember who said what now.

My cycles have been really messed up since mc. They got shorter and my LP shortened. 

Sorry to the ladies that are back on CD1 we will all get there. 

Not sure what's going on with me. Did another test this morning and it looks lighter. Trying not to panic, but not feeling very hopeful :(


----------



## dancareoi

Just done HPT - BFN and i think witch is on her way.

i am so gutted and i`ll tell you why. Every time in the past i have used OPK i have caught first time - so was so hopeful i woudl this month too.

Starting getting some pink tinged last night and today brown stringy - thought i was due on yesterday and HPT today says BFN - temp has not gone down really.

i am so upset - why hasn`t it worked - i just want to curl up in a ball and die.


----------



## Madeline

hi dancareoi i am so sorry i know it is upsetting. :hugs:

hi Xanth hang in there. I hope AF doesn't arrive :hugs:

No news here I refuse to test until after the day AF is meant to arrive although admittedly I am not sure when that will be if this cycle is not my usual. I will wait and see. 13DPO today and counting...

big hugs for everyone :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> hi dancareoi i am so sorry i know it is upsetting. :hugs:
> 
> hi Xanth hang in there. I hope AF doesn't arrive :hugs:
> 
> No news here I refuse to test until after the day AF is meant to arrive although admittedly I am not sure when that will be if this cycle is not my usual. I will wait and see. 13DPO today and counting...
> 
> big hugs for everyone :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

I should have waited but I needed to know, but now I wish i didn`t.:nope:

Rang DH to tell him, half an hour later he came home from work to give me a big hug.

We`re off to Euro Disney next week, so maybe just as well not PG because would have been hard work - have to try again next month.:cry:

XANTH - FX for you.


----------



## Madeline

totally been there w the testing and thats totally understandable, have a great trip away D and just forget about all this stuff for a while..so far my new frame of mind is liberating i highly recommend it :hugs: :flower:

u know i think its the whole testing thing, its subconsciously a test you know where you pass or fail and thats unhealthy looking at it like that. I think we should treat our day after our AF day the new testing day and that day if there is no positive result then we are only a few days away from trying again so its not this big downer.


Madeline xxx


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi i am so sorry i know it is upsetting. :hugs:
> 
> hi Xanth hang in there. I hope AF doesn't arrive :hugs:
> 
> No news here I refuse to test until after the day AF is meant to arrive although admittedly I am not sure when that will be if this cycle is not my usual. I will wait and see. 13DPO today and counting...
> 
> big hugs for everyone :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> I should have waited but I needed to know, but now I wish i didn`t.:nope:
> 
> Rang DH to tell him, half an hour later he came home from work to give me a big hug.
> 
> We`re off to Euro Disney next week, so maybe just as well not PG because would have been hard work - have to try again next month.:cry:
> 
> XANTH - FX for you.Click to expand...




Madeline said:


> totally been there w the testing and thats totally understandable, have a great trip away D and just forget about all this stuff for a while..so far my new frame of mind is liberating i highly recommend it :hugs: :flower:
> 
> u know i think its the whole testing thing, its subconsciously a test you know where you pass or fail and thats unhealthy looking at it like that. I think we should treat our day after our AF day the new testing day and that day if there is no positive result then we are only a few days away from trying again so its not this big downer.
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

It's such a rollercoaster ride isn't it ladies. There seems to be more of a rush as well because of our age (or is that just me?)

Madeline those are wise words :flower:

I tested again this afternoon and the test is darker so feeling a bit more positive. I'm 4 days late, have had loads of BFP,s and I'm STILL waiting for something to go wrong. 
What is wrong with me??!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi i am so sorry i know it is upsetting. :hugs:
> 
> hi Xanth hang in there. I hope AF doesn't arrive :hugs:
> 
> No news here I refuse to test until after the day AF is meant to arrive although admittedly I am not sure when that will be if this cycle is not my usual. I will wait and see. 13DPO today and counting...
> 
> big hugs for everyone :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> I should have waited but I needed to know, but now I wish i didn`t.:nope:
> 
> Rang DH to tell him, half an hour later he came home from work to give me a big hug.
> 
> We`re off to Euro Disney next week, so maybe just as well not PG because would have been hard work - have to try again next month.:cry:
> 
> XANTH - FX for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> totally been there w the testing and thats totally understandable, have a great trip away D and just forget about all this stuff for a while..so far my new frame of mind is liberating i highly recommend it :hugs: :flower:
> 
> u know i think its the whole testing thing, its subconsciously a test you know where you pass or fail and thats unhealthy looking at it like that. I think we should treat our day after our AF day the new testing day and that day if there is no positive result then we are only a few days away from trying again so its not this big downer.
> 
> 
> Madeline xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's such a rollercoaster ride isn't it ladies. There seems to be more of a rush as well because of our age (or is that just me?)
> 
> Madeline those are wise words :flower:
> 
> I tested again this afternoon and the test is darker so feeling a bit more positive. I'm 4 days late, have had loads of BFP,s and I'm STILL waiting for something to go wrong.
> What is wrong with me??!!!Click to expand...




Madeline said:


> totally been there w the testing and thats totally understandable, have a great trip away D and just forget about all this stuff for a while..so far my new frame of mind is liberating i highly recommend it :hugs: :flower:
> 
> u know i think its the whole testing thing, its subconsciously a test you know where you pass or fail and thats unhealthy looking at it like that. I think we should treat our day after our AF day the new testing day and that day if there is no positive result then we are only a few days away from trying again so its not this big downer.
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

Thank you for that - i know i should try and be positive and agree with you XANTH i think it seems more frantic because of age - I just feel it`s another month lost, another month older meaning it will just get harder. it`s looking good for you:happydance:

i should be thankful that I already have 3 clever, healthy,beautiful children and I am, but that doesn`t stop the overwhelming need to be pregnant again and have another baby.:cry:

Trying to be positive, if i was PG i would have worried the whole time we were away that something would go wrong and that i would be overdoing. Maybe the break will be what we both need to try and relax and forget about things for a while and start afresh next month.

Madeline, I am keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way, Lisa xxx :dust::dust:


----------



## Creative

I think the age thing is a huge pressure. I feel guilty, I half read a post at the weekend where a lady who had been trying to conceive for eight years was upset at the fact that those ttc were becoming stressed after a few months. I know I too am blessed with three wonderful children, but when I was sent my surprise only to have it taken away again it opened such a yearning in me. I have a baby shaped hole in my heart, I can't get on with tasks at all and it's an all consuming desire, but how must these long term TTC feel (I couldn't finish reading the thread because my heart was breaking for them)
I think that realistically I only have a year max in which to conceive before the ticking clock calls time.


----------



## lilblossom

CD 1 ....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

CREATIVE - I feel the same as you - 3 children already, youngest of which has just turned 2 - i always wanted another one, but our little suprised increased that feeling ten fold - like you I now have a huge hole in my heart and it desperately needs to be filled.:cry:

I will be 41 in august, but have been scaring myself reading all these things on the internet so I must stop reading and stressing.

LILBLOSSOM - you seem really at peace with your CD1 - I am a total mess.

I could not sleep last night for a while, due to crying. i really expected my BFP to happen atraight away, as we have never had problems before and the fact it hasn`t has really shaken me up and has scared me.

I have all these thoughts that it`s never going to happen and i`m going to have this terrible longing feeling for the rest of my life that will never go away.

Then I started thinkingof my lost LO - my due date is 15th June, but due to the shape of my womb I have early babies, so I was expecting this one around 2nd June - this weekend.:cry:

This is making me even sadder - a huge step backwards for me on the road to recovery.:cry:

I must try and take Madeline`s advice and try to be positive but it is so hard when something you desire so much seems to be beyond your reach.

I am hoping our trip to Disneyland Paris next week will help me to relaxand try not to think about it until we get back.


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> CD 1 ....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i think CD1 is a very positive thing. It's a fresh start .... good luck this month.



dancareoi said:


> CREATIVE - I feel the same as you - 3 children already, youngest of which has just turned 2 - i always wanted another one, but our little suprised increased that feeling ten fold - like you I now have a huge hole in my heart and it desperately needs to be filled.:cry:
> 
> I will be 41 in august, but have been scaring myself reading all these things on the internet so I must stop reading and stressing.
> 
> LILBLOSSOM - you seem really at peace with your CD1 - I am a total mess.
> 
> I could not sleep last night for a while, due to crying. i really expected my BFP to happen atraight away, as we have never had problems before and the fact it hasn`t has really shaken me up and has scared me.
> 
> I have all these thoughts that it`s never going to happen and i`m going to have this terrible longing feeling for the rest of my life that will never go away.
> 
> Then I started thinkingof my lost LO - my due date is 15th June, but due to the shape of my womb I have early babies, so I was expecting this one around 2nd June - this weekend.:cry:
> 
> This is making me even sadder - a huge step backwards for me on the road to recovery.:cry:
> 
> I must try and take Madeline`s advice and try to be positive but it is so hard when something you desire so much seems to be beyond your reach.
> 
> I am hoping our trip to Disneyland Paris next week will help me to relaxand try not to think about it until we get back.

Gosh, I think I'll probably be the same when it gets near my dates.
I hope all our baby holes are filled!!!


----------



## Madeline

hi Xanth I think it so makes sense that you would be testing over and over. The reality is that you have your BFP and that is absolutely wonderful news :happy dance: 

After having had a mc I know it is hard not to b cautious about wat will happen next. I guess you just wait out the next couple of weeks, get past that little date and then make it to 12 wks healthy and well. Most of all I think you have to believe its going to be fine :hugs:

Hi dancareoi, thks I have everything crossed for you too I am a long long way from giving up on us succeeding at this ok :hugs: i know its not as easy as just feeling positive. I do think you need to take care of yourself and make a positive plan by getting enough exercise and sunshine everyday, i know it sounds trivial but its really important :hugs: When we become anxious or depressed we change our biochemistry and make it unfavourable to conception. 

Its wonderful that you are going away there is nothing like a change of scene to lift the spirits have a wonderful wonderful trip and enjoy every moment bon voyage! :hugs:

Creative I agree the age thing adds pressure and it is really overplayed because of course in the end plenty of younger couples cannot conceive and plenty of older couples do. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Oh Lilblossom! thats fantastic news :hugs: I am a few days behind you hopefully I am 14DPO which is day 24 of a 28 day cycle for me so hopefully CD1 is in 3 days for me I can't wait :)

thks everyone for being so open and brave about how you are feeling it makes me feel brave too :hugs:

Finally :dust::dust:

Madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> hi Xanth I think it so makes sense that you would be testing over and over. The reality is that you have your BFP and that is absolutely wonderful news :happy dance:
> 
> After having had a mc I know it is hard not to b cautious about wat will happen next. I guess you just wait out the next couple of weeks, get past that little date and then make it to 12 wks healthy and well. Most of all I think you have to believe its going to be fine :hugs:
> 
> Hi dancareoi, thks I have everything crossed for you too I am a long long way from giving up on us succeeding at this ok :hugs: i know its not as easy as just feeling positive. I do think you need to take care of yourself and make a positive plan by getting enough exercise and sunshine everyday, i know it sounds trivial but its really important :hugs: When we become anxious or depressed we change our biochemistry and make it unfavourable to conception.
> 
> Its wonderful that you are going away there is nothing like a change of scene to lift the spirits have a wonderful wonderful trip and enjoy every moment bon voyage! :hugs:
> 
> Creative I agree the age thing adds pressure and it is really overplayed because of course in the end plenty of younger couples cannot conceive and plenty of older couples do. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Oh Lilblossom! thats fantastic news :hugs: I am a few days behind you hopefully I am 14DPO which is day 24 of a 28 day cycle for me so hopefully CD1 is in 3 days for me I can't wait :)
> 
> thks everyone for being so open and brave about how you are feeling it makes me feel brave too :hugs:
> 
> Finally :dust::dust:
> 
> Madeline xxx

Madeline, your words have made me cry - you seem to say just the right things and you seem so positive about everything.

i do wander if all my upset over the last few months has upset my body a little, i have never in my life been as sad for such a long time and it makes sense this could interfere with things.

Problem is i am so down again now because of this and baby`s due date. i was telling DH what you were saying yesterday about being positive and he is in agreement. I know you are right and i am hoping over the next couple of days i come round a bit.

our holiday will be just at the right time, hopefully we can switch off and relax. we are due back on 9th june and I think my next OV will be about 10 days after that, so hopefully i will be all relaxed and ready to go.

In one way, i was worried about being PG this month, because if i was when we went away I would have been worrying the whole time that i was doing too much and that I may MC because of it.

Also I am due back to the hospital on 19th june to get results for lots of blood tests that were taken in May, so maybe it wasn`t meant to be this month.

Hopefully next month i will be all refreshed with plenty of sun.

I have also been trying to lose weight since my MC and have so far managed to lose about 16 pounds, so hopefully that can only help things as well.

I am keeping my FX for your BFP.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

Ohh Dancareoi :hugs: if you have a chance before you go get a thai massage I think you need it :hugs: d u think your hormones are a bit messed up? that might be affecting your mood as well. I know I struggled feeling a bit depressed to be honest during and just after the mc. I found exercise really helped to get me through it. But a massage is a great way to get relief as well :hugs:

Hey 16 pounds is a fantasic achievement yay for you :happy dance: thats an awesome effort :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> Ohh Dancareoi :hugs: if you have a chance before you go get a thai massage I think you need it :hugs: d u think your hormones are a bit messed up? that might be affecting your mood as well. I know I struggled feeling a bit depressed to be honest during and just after the mc. I found exercise really helped to get me through it. But a massage is a great way to get relief as well :hugs:
> 
> Hey 16 pounds is a fantasic achievement yay for you :happy dance: thats an awesome effort :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

i think my hormones may be a bit messed up so things won`t happen until they`ve settled down i suppose.:shrug:

I was supposed to go swimming tomorrow as my son is in the creche at the gym, I then relax in the spa steam room and sauna, but as AF is here and heavy i don`t like to go swimming!:nope:

Need to try and get myself together.

Hopefully our holiday will sort me out!!:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Thanks Madeline :hugs:

dancareoi I hope you have a lovely holiday and come back feeling wonderful and refreshed :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> CREATIVE - I feel the same as you - 3 children already, youngest of which has just turned 2 - i always wanted another one, but our little suprised increased that feeling ten fold - like you I now have a huge hole in my heart and it desperately needs to be filled.:cry:
> 
> I will be 41 in august, but have been scaring myself reading all these things on the internet so I must stop reading and stressing.
> 
> LILBLOSSOM - you seem really at peace with your CD1 - I am a total mess.
> 
> I could not sleep last night for a while, due to crying. i really expected my BFP to happen atraight away, as we have never had problems before and the fact it hasn`t has really shaken me up and has scared me.
> 
> I have all these thoughts that it`s never going to happen and i`m going to have this terrible longing feeling for the rest of my life that will never go away.
> 
> Then I started thinkingof my lost LO - my due date is 15th June, but due to the shape of my womb I have early babies, so I was expecting this one around 2nd June - this weekend.:cry:
> 
> This is making me even sadder - a huge step backwards for me on the road to recovery.:cry:
> 
> I must try and take Madeline`s advice and try to be positive but it is so hard when something you desire so much seems to be beyond your reach.
> 
> I am hoping our trip to Disneyland Paris next week will help me to relaxand try not to think about it until we get back.

I felt the same way as you the first cycle ttc after our loss. When we got pregnant the first time back in my twenties we had hardly started trying and the first cycle I was pregnant. Then the surprise pregnancy when we were trying not to get pregnant ( wasn 't using birth control, just tying to be careful about not letting swimmers in during fertile period)and then hearing that we are soo much more fertile right after a miscarriage I was certain we would be pregnant right away. That said, I have decided that it will happen when and if its meant to be. Its frustrating but I have put it all in gods hands. I will still do the opks at least for another cycle and will probably chart to confirm ovulation but for my own sanity this is what i need to do. Stress is a terrible thing when ttc


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> CREATIVE - I feel the same as you - 3 children already, youngest of which has just turned 2 - i always wanted another one, but our little suprised increased that feeling ten fold - like you I now have a huge hole in my heart and it desperately needs to be filled.:cry:
> 
> I will be 41 in august, but have been scaring myself reading all these things on the internet so I must stop reading and stressing.
> 
> LILBLOSSOM - you seem really at peace with your CD1 - I am a total mess.
> 
> I could not sleep last night for a while, due to crying. i really expected my BFP to happen atraight away, as we have never had problems before and the fact it hasn`t has really shaken me up and has scared me.
> 
> I have all these thoughts that it`s never going to happen and i`m going to have this terrible longing feeling for the rest of my life that will never go away.
> 
> Then I started thinkingof my lost LO - my due date is 15th June, but due to the shape of my womb I have early babies, so I was expecting this one around 2nd June - this weekend.:cry:
> 
> This is making me even sadder - a huge step backwards for me on the road to recovery.:cry:
> 
> I must try and take Madeline`s advice and try to be positive but it is so hard when something you desire so much seems to be beyond your reach.
> 
> I am hoping our trip to Disneyland Paris next week will help me to relaxand try not to think about it until we get back.
> 
> I felt the same way as you the first cycle ttc after our loss. When we got pregnant the first time back in my twenties we had hardly started trying and the first cycle I was pregnant. Then the surprise pregnancy when we were trying not to get pregnant ( wasn 't using birth control, just tying to be careful about not letting swimmers in during fertile period)and then hearing that we are soo much more fertile right after a miscarriage I was certain we would be pregnant right away. That said, I have decided that it will happen when and if its meant to be. Its frustrating but I have put it all in gods hands. I will still do the opks at least for another cycle and will probably chart to confirm ovulation but for my own sanity this is what i need to do. Stress is a terrible thing when ttcClick to expand...

i think what is stressing me most, is the time restirction due to age.

When we tried for number 1 i was 29 and didn`t know about charting or anything - first cycle i was PG.

when we tried for number 2 at 32, again i had no idea of cycle or anything like that so pot luck really, after 4 months nothing - I then looked into things and tried OPK and got PG straight away.

3rd PG i was 37 and we used OPK and PG straight away - MMC at 8 weeks.

4th PG at 38- OPK and PG straight away

5th PG accident MMC Jan 12.

6th PG - ?????????

When i was 32 I wasn`t all that worried it was taking time, as I had plenty of it - but now time is running out i think that is what is stressing me.

I need to try and relax and whatever will be will be.


----------



## lilblossom

I definitely understand...pisses me off some really that men can basically continue being fertile into their senior years yet we have an expiration date...


----------



## Madeline

hi lilblossom men's fertility definitely declines as well, sperm from men over 40 are responsible for 50% of miscarriages.

Madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> hi lilblossom men's fertility definitely declines as well, sperm from men over 40 are responsible for 50% of miscarriages.
> 
> Madeline xxx

At least it`s not totally our fault then!!:hugs:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi lilblossom men's fertility definitely declines as well, sperm from men over 40 are responsible for 50% of miscarriages.
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> At least it`s not totally our fault then!!:hugs:Click to expand...

it's team work!!:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

I never knew that.


----------



## Xanth

Well I have no idea whats going on with me and I'm a bit fed up and depressed about it.
My FRER today was a barely there line, so I did a digi and it said pregnant 1-2

I'm not getting my hopes up. I think my HCG levels must be dropping and I'll probably be back on CD1 again very soon :cry: :cry:


----------



## Madeline

Xanth please don't be depressed :hugs:i know it can be hard not to :hugs:

Creative and Dancareoi you really made me laugh. Oh and it is totally not anybody's fault! well its not our fault anyway :haha:

On a different subject. I booked myself in for acupuncture next week. I am nervous but this guy comes recommended. I also got myself in to see this fabulous guy who is expert in nutrition. I am really interested in the link between nutrition and miscarriage and in particular egg quality. Anyway the girl I spoke to when I was booking my appt said they see lots of women in their 40's and its a total misnomer that women can't have children in their forties that historically they had their last children in their late forties and early fifties. That was a nice change of pace :)

I will let you know how it goes anyway :) 

Hope everyone had a pretty good day. I got back into yoga tonight it was fantastic I highly recommend it. I am a bit tired though :) 

madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> Xanth please don't be depressed :hugs:i know it can be hard not to :hugs:
> 
> Creative and Dancareoi you really made me laugh. Oh and it is totally not anybody's fault! well its not our fault anyway :haha:
> 
> On a different subject. I booked myself in for acupuncture next week. I am nervous but this guy comes recommended. I also got myself in to see this fabulous guy who is expert in nutrition. I am really interested in the link between nutrition and miscarriage and in particular egg quality. Anyway the girl I spoke to when I was booking my appt said they see lots of women in their 40's and its a total misnomer that women can't have children in their forties that historically they had their last children in their late forties and early fifties. That was a nice change of pace :)
> 
> I will let you know how it goes anyway :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a pretty good day. I got back into yoga tonight it was fantastic I highly recommend it. I am a bit tired though :)
> 
> madeline xxx

XANTH - hope everything works out ok - there always seem to be something doesn`t there - keeping everything crossed for you.:hugs:

Madeline - have you tested yet or has the witch reared her ugly head? Let us know how the whole accupuncture thing goes.

i am seeing my doc tomorrow - she has seen me every 4/5 weeks since my MC to check on how i am doing - last time i saw her I was about to go for a hospital appointment and didn`t know we would be trying again, so she`ll be pleased for me - i don`t think I will need a follow up app this time, hopefully next time i go to see her I will be actually PG!

I myself am now on day 3 and am coming to terms with the fact it might not be so easy this time round - at least when i am away next week we won`t have to worry about being PG or not PG - I`ll try and think of it as a relaxing break for both of us and hopefully it will be just the tonic we need.

Hugs to everyone:hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am 44 and ttc #1. I got pregnant after 9 tries in January but miscarried at 8 1/2 weeks. I'm not sure how long I can keep ttcing because of my age and situation - I also only really get one day to BD during the month so I have to hope I pick the right one. BDed last night but think I am O'ing today so fingers crossed that isn't too late.

Xanth fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

welcome Butterfly!!


----------



## dancareoi

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am 44 and ttc #1. I got pregnant after 9 tries in January but miscarried at 8 1/2 weeks. I'm not sure how long I can keep ttcing because of my age and situation - I also only really get one day to BD during the month so I have to hope I pick the right one. BDed last night but think I am O'ing today so fingers crossed that isn't too late.
> 
> Xanth fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

hi butterfly - i will add you to our list.:hugs:


----------



## Dawn2411

So sorry xanth, big big hugs to you. Welcome butterfly. I'm 8 dpo and had a big drop in my temp this morning (went from 98.34 to 97.90) which I'm hoping is an implantaion dip. I swear I see a second line on my smu test this morning but we all know how that is lol. Baby dust to all:)


----------



## Madeline

hi dancareoi today is day 25 of my mystery cycle, 14 - 15DPO. AF is due any day now normally day 28 so I am just going to wait and c wat happens. I don't have any symptoms to speak of. To b honest I am going to b happy when AF arrives and everything gets back to normal..


thinking happy thoughts for everyone :hugs::hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, sorry i've not been on in a while.

Sorry for those of you who feel you're out this cycle. I understand completely this time pressure thing because of our ages. Relaxing about it is almost impossible when its something you want so badly.

Xanth I'm sorry you've got this worry about your hcg levels. why dont you go and have some bloods taken and see what's going on. Big hugs and my fingers are very tightly crossed for you.

I got my BFP today, well not so much of a Big fat positive, more of a very faint one and a cb digi says pregnant 1-2wks. So we'll see what happens. trying hard not to get too excited.

Good luck to the rest of you this cycle and onwards and upwards if you're on to the next one xx


----------



## Dawn2411

Congrats Donna! I hope every thing goes well for you, you have been through so much already. Sending Sticky vibes your way:)


----------



## Creative

Donna that's fantastic news. fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Donna, fingers crossed for a sticky one :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Morning ladies. Thank you :hugs:
Welcome Butterfly67 xx

Big congratulations Donna xx

Hospital tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on but them I'm going on holiday in the afternoon so won't be on here for a week. 
:dust:


----------



## Creative

make sure you let us know before you go on holiday then or we'll be in suspense for too long!!


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> make sure you let us know before you go on holiday then or we'll be in suspense for too long!!

Lol I will :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> make sure you let us know before you go on holiday then or we'll be in suspense for too long!!
> 
> Lol I will :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope all goes ok for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

congrats Donna! :hugs: way wonderful news :flower:

madeline xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Congrats Donna...have a h & h 9 months.....

cd 4 for me and af is tapering off...should be gone completely tomorrow then can get ready for the fun part of ttc


----------



## Donna210369

well tests almost negative now. Am gutted :cry: :cry: xx


----------



## Xanth

I'm back to just let you know what's going on because I don't think I'll be on now until next week. 

Had some spotting.

I rang the diabetic midwife and she says to leave it another week to see if the bleeding settles down. I told her my blood sugars have been very high and she says that if it is unfortunately a miscarriage (which I think it will be), then they want me to test my blood for a week when I'm not pregnant. I never normally check it if I'm not pregnant, so we don't know what my "normal" sugars are.

She said whatever happens I've got to ring her on the Monday that I get back from holiday, I'll book in to the pre conception clinic on the Friday and make a plan from there.

*sigh* 

Hope everyone has a good week while I'm away xxx


----------



## Xanth

Donna210369 said:


> well tests almost negative now. Am gutted :cry: :cry: xx

OMG not another one. That's what's happened to me.

It's so bloody depressing isnt it. Why are our bodies soooo annoying.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

:cry:I just MC on Sunday! I made it to 9 weeks. 3 MCs and 1 D&E. Don't know if this can happen for me:cry::cry:


----------



## Creative

Donna210369 said:


> well tests almost negative now. Am gutted :cry: :cry: xx

Fingers tightly crossed. 
:hugs:



Xanth said:


> I'm back to just let you know what's going on because I don't think I'll be on now until next week.
> 
> Had some spotting.
> 
> I rang the diabetic midwife and she says to leave it another week to see if the bleeding settles down. I told her my blood sugars have been very high and she says that if it is unfortunately a miscarriage (which I think it will be), then they want me to test my blood for a week when I'm not pregnant. I never normally check it if I'm not pregnant, so we don't know what my "normal" sugars are.
> 
> She said whatever happens I've got to ring her on the Monday that I get back from holiday, I'll book in to the pre conception clinic on the Friday and make a plan from there.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week while I'm away xxx

hang in there:hugs:



Garnet said:


> :cry:I just MC on Sunday! I made it to 9 weeks. 3 MCs and 1 D&E. Don't know if this can happen for me:cry::cry:

keep hoping, it's all we can all do!!:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

It really is depressing xanth, so sorry you're going through this too. Unfortunately our age is the problem, i'm sure of it. That's not to say it cant work but its finding a good egg, if there are any good ones left. I've got an appointment at the fertility clinic in June and I know they're going to talk donor eggs. Am starting to think it might be my best option. 

Garnet how are you coping hunni xx


----------



## dancareoi

XANTH and DONNA - sorry you are both having a difficult time - I really hope everyhting works out.

XANTH - your holiday will do you good and hopefully take your mind off things for a bit.

GARNET - so sorry for your loss too.


----------



## Butterfly67

Xanth, Donna, Garnet :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Ladies,
Have a question for those that MC naturally. How long I did you have tissue coming out? It seemed with my other two natural MC. That everything came out in 1day. Well Sunday, I thought I passed everything and well today more pieces of tissue came out???? Did this happen to you ladies?


----------



## lilblossom

I mc naturally..it started in january and was till passing tissue in late Febuary...in fact I had a big clot that finally signaled the end of the spotting a week before my af in march


----------



## dancareoi

Garnet said:


> Ladies,
> Have a question for those that MC naturally. How long I did you have tissue coming out? It seemed with my other two natural MC. That everything came out in 1day. Well Sunday, I thought I passed everything and well today more pieces of tissue came out???? Did this happen to you ladies?

Sorry i didn`t MC naturally - my first was a D & C at 8 weeks and my second was a MMC at 13-14 weeks gestation (found at 17 weeks) and I had to give birth to this LO. :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

I passed most in 1 day and then just had small amounts for about a week after :thumbup:


----------



## Creative

Had a natural. Most of the loss of tissue was on day 1, but little bits kept coming away for the 16 days I bled.


----------



## Donna210369

only my first was natural and it took about 2-3 days. 

I did another test later and its a tiny bit darker, but still v v light. woke up feeling queezy and dizzy so am going to wait until wednesday to test as we're going away for a few days.

Hope you all enjoy the long weekend xx


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> only my first was natural and it took about 2-3 days.
> 
> I did another test later and its a tiny bit darker, but still v v light. woke up feeling queezy and dizzy so am going to wait until wednesday to test as we're going away for a few days.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the long weekend xx

Good luck Donna.:happydance: Thank you ladies. I think I wasjust a little shocked about that incident. :wacko:


----------



## Creative

Donna210369 said:


> only my first was natural and it took about 2-3 days.
> 
> I did another test later and its a tiny bit darker, but still v v light. woke up feeling queezy and dizzy so am going to wait until wednesday to test as we're going away for a few days.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the long weekend xx

fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> only my first was natural and it took about 2-3 days.
> 
> I did another test later and its a tiny bit darker, but still v v light. woke up feeling queezy and dizzy so am going to wait until wednesday to test as we're going away for a few days.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the long weekend xx

Donna, the weekend away will do you good and will hopefully take your mind off things for a while.

I am going away Monday for 5 days to Euro Disney. This will hopefully give us a few days to forget about trying and babies for a few days.

I saw my doctor today for a regular check following my MC in Jan, she thinks maybe we tried too hard last month and i had got myself into a state so this won`t help me.

i explained I thought I was going to OV earlier than i thought as I mis read EWCM, i then got all in a state cos i thought i wasn`t going to OV. DH and I did BD from when i thought I got EWCM until day after i did after OV which was 10 days in a row and to tell you truth towards the end we were both so tired that i think it was just too much for both if us and became a chore more than anything else!!!

Really hoping this was the problem and I am going to really try, although not at all easy, to lie back and relax!!!

Hope everyone has a great long weekend and I`ll catch up when I get back.:hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi girls

Xanth I am so sorry babe :hugs: take care of yourself.

Garnet I am so sorry you have had to endure this again :hugs: is it possible to explore the cause? I had a natural mc and it lasted 7 days. Although it was really light except for the first night.

Donna wat is the latest? I have my fingers crossed for you :flower:

Dancareoi it sounds like you are navigating your way through and getting better info on how to read your body. I had a similar experience when I realised I was misreading my temps and discovered I was ovulating on day 10 instead of day 14. Folllowing that I got my first BFP. Good luck this cycle babe :hugs:

Lilblossom thats awesome news you are well on the way this cycle for the fun stuff :hugs: I got AF today myself ..so relieved :) so today CD1 for me and things feel normal again.

Creative how are you going wat CD are you? 

hope you all have a lovely weekend its raining and cold here and a bit miserable quite frankly. Hopefully things may clear up tomoro bit of sun would be most welcome.

Madeline xxx


----------



## Creative

Currently CD7. tail ending AF. 
building up my energy for the next two weeks!!:coffee:


----------



## Madeline

Fantastic good luck :thumb up:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline,
We went through all the tests last summer and it is my eggs. Chromsomal abnormalities is the main cause of MC during the first trimester with advance maternal age. Our bodies have a built in system to get rid of abnormal fetuses. You basically gamble in hopes of getting a healthy egg. This time I had a silent UTI that started the process. My husband is opposed to IVF and using a donor egg.


----------



## Madeline

I am sorry to hear that Garnet. How did they test for egg quality? 

I hope you the odds are in your favour next time. Would DHEA be an option? I haven't gone that route yet but I am starting acupuncture and chinese herbs next week in response to my first mc recently in case it wasn't just a random event. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

I take 300 mg of Q10 and 25 mg of DHEA. I can't take too much. DHEA because it really affects my moods..


----------



## Madeline

yeh, the DHEA story has alot of positives but there can b side effects...the coQ10 supplement is very encouraging from wat I read. I want to take some myself but I am going to get it prescribed. 

I am really nervous about having needles stuck into me on Monday but i am committed to the whole thing now and encouraged by the success IVF programs are having with it though we r conceiving naturally. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## lilblossom

So sorry for those of you who just experienced another mc. Hope Donna is doing ok. I know she went on holiday this weekend and was going to test again when she returns.

It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.

Anyway, cd 6 here and af has wrapped up ..just occasional spotting. began checking cp and will begin temping tomorrow just until o is confirmed then gonna stop. Don't want to spend too much time analysing dips and rises in temp. I will also start opk testing on Monday. would usually start on cd 10 but want to make sure we don 't miss the surge this time since last cycle was so long I worry this one may be shorter. I also plan to start drinking green tea this week as i hear it increases cm. I hate that as we get older we get dryer. Also committing to drinking more water and decreasing my caffeine intake...I am an addict when it comes to caffeine. And finally am trying to shave off some extra pounds I put on in the last year since quitting smoking. Would welcome any other thoughts on what I could do. My problem wasn't with the bean sticking, it was with the egg quality I believe. (Blighted Ovum)

Should ovulate somewhere between Saturday and Monday and fortunately I have a five day weekend (don't know how I managed that) so plenty of time to get on the bding train...or boat since that's where we will likely be most of the weekend. ha ha

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.

Nice to have some TTC buddies!

as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.


----------



## lilblossom

Creative said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.
> 
> Nice to have some TTC buddies!
> 
> as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.Click to expand...

Just watching your cm should tell you when you are around ovulation...it will get really wet and should get stretchy...just don't check it when aroused as that is also stretchy hahah


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.
> 
> Nice to have some TTC buddies!
> 
> as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Just watching your cm should tell you when you are around ovulation...it will get really wet and should get stretchy...just don't check it when aroused as that is also stretchy hahahClick to expand...

so where do you guys find out all about the cm stuff? (no I don't mean in your pants!)


----------



## lilblossom

Creative said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.
> 
> Nice to have some TTC buddies!
> 
> as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Just watching your cm should tell you when you are around ovulation...it will get really wet and should get stretchy...just don't check it when aroused as that is also stretchy hahahClick to expand...
> 
> so where do you guys find out all about the cm stuff? (no I don't mean in your pants!)Click to expand...

Omg you made me laugh so loud my dogs jumped...google cervix and you will find more information then you ever wanted to learn ...fertility friend has good info for how to check and I also liked web womb (might be womb web.) I am sitting here with a glass of red wine relaxing to some comedy at the end of my day:)


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.
> 
> Nice to have some TTC buddies!
> 
> as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Just watching your cm should tell you when you are around ovulation...it will get really wet and should get stretchy...just don't check it when aroused as that is also stretchy hahahClick to expand...
> 
> so where do you guys find out all about the cm stuff? (no I don't mean in your pants!)Click to expand...

I have been looking into this for a long time - originally 8 years ago when i was trying for my daughter.

I find about 4 days before OV my CM changes. usually you cant miss it - when you wipe a large amount comes away that looks just like egg white - clear and stretchy.

Sorry if TMI but, it can be mistaken for semen, especially when not using protection. However if you put it between your fingers, semen will not stretch at all, but EWCM should stretch between your fingers and should be couple of centimetres long before breaking.

I find this is the time to start doing OPKs.

Hope this helps.:hugs:


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.
> 
> Nice to have some TTC buddies!
> 
> as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Just watching your cm should tell you when you are around ovulation...it will get really wet and should get stretchy...just don't check it when aroused as that is also stretchy hahahClick to expand...
> 
> so where do you guys find out all about the cm stuff? (no I don't mean in your pants!)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg you made me laugh so loud my dogs jumped...google cervix and you will find more information then you ever wanted to learn ...fertility friend has good info for how to check and I also liked web womb (might be womb web.) I am sitting here with a glass of red wine relaxing to some comedy at the end of my day:)Click to expand...




dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> It looks like Creative, Dance and I are all cycle buddies and all over 40 so that makes it kind of neat. Alot of these threads I follow the ladies are all in their early to mid twenties and while i can relate with some of their stuff, their impatience makes me want to scream wait til you get this old and feel that window getting smaller.
> 
> Nice to have some TTC buddies!
> 
> as soon as AF goes away I plan to BD every other day as I havn't got a clue when I'll Ov. Maybe next moth I'll start using ov sticks to find out more about me, but with any luck my plan will work with out the need for that.Click to expand...
> 
> Just watching your cm should tell you when you are around ovulation...it will get really wet and should get stretchy...just don't check it when aroused as that is also stretchy hahahClick to expand...
> 
> so where do you guys find out all about the cm stuff? (no I don't mean in your pants!)Click to expand...
> 
> I have been looking into this for a long time - originally 8 years ago when i was trying for my daughter.
> 
> I find about 4 days before OV my CM changes. usually you cant miss it - when you wipe a large amount comes away that looks just like egg white - clear and stretchy.
> 
> Sorry if TMI but, it can be mistaken for semen, especially when not using protection. However if you put it between your fingers, semen will not stretch at all, but EWCM should stretch between your fingers and should be couple of centimetres long before breaking.
> 
> I find this is the time to start doing OPKs.
> 
> Hope this helps.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for your help. I shall go and do a bit of studying!!


----------



## lilblossom

Cd 7 and just took my first opk this cycle and it already has a second line showing up...I usually have 2 but the second one is generally very faint this early so I think I may be right in thinking I could possibly ovulate a little earlier this cycle. We shall see.

Hope this morning brings good moods, optimism and lots of bding:):blush:


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> Cd 7 and just took my first opk this cycle and it already has a second line showing up...I usually have 2 but the second one is generally very faint this early so I think I may be right in thinking I could possibly ovulate a little earlier this cycle. We shall see.
> 
> Hope this morning brings good moods, optimism and lots of bding:):blush:

Well, this is my last post for a little while- we are off to Euro Disney tomorrow and hope to come back all refreshed and ready to go!

Good luck to everyone and happy bding!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Cd 7 and just took my first opk this cycle and it already has a second line showing up...I usually have 2 but the second one is generally very faint this early so I think I may be right in thinking I could possibly ovulate a little earlier this cycle. We shall see.
> 
> Hope this morning brings good moods, optimism and lots of bding:):blush:
> 
> Well, this is my last post for a little while- we are off to Euro Disney tomorrow and hope to come back all refreshed and ready to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and happy bding!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hopefully you come back relaxed and stress free. Have a wonderful time


----------



## Xanth

Hi Ladies.

Hope you're all ok. Still not back home. We're currently stranded by the floods in Wales

CD9 today :(


----------



## Creative

the flooding looks awful. we had it a few years back and the village became a lake with underwater streams bursting out of the road, cars floating and kids needing to be rescued from the school. Hope you are back home safe and dry soon!


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> the flooding looks awful. we had it a few years back and the village became a lake with underwater streams bursting out of the road, cars floating and kids needing to be rescued from the school. Hope you are back home safe and dry soon!

It's terrible. I've never seen anything like it. It was quite scary this morning.

Our car with all out stuff is parked on a hill lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Mind if I join you all ,I have just turned 45 gulp ,still can't believe it ,I have a 7 9,11 and 13 year old and have had ten losses in the last six years going as far as 19 weeks :nope:Have had all the tests done and everything clear ,on aspirin and foluc acid and trying my best for a sticky bean ,hope I can get to know u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Desperado167 said:


> Mind if I join you all ,I have just turned 45 gulp ,still can't believe it ,I have a 7 9,11 and 13 year old and have had ten losses in the last six years going as far as 19 weeks :nope:Have had all the tests done and everything clear ,on aspirin and foluc acid and trying my best for a sticky bean ,hope I can get to know u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi:

Look forward to getting to know you too :hugs:


----------



## Creative

Desperado167 said:


> Mind if I join you all ,I have just turned 45 gulp ,still can't believe it ,I have a 7 9,11 and 13 year old and have had ten losses in the last six years going as far as 19 weeks :nope:Have had all the tests done and everything clear ,on aspirin and foluc acid and trying my best for a sticky bean ,hope I can get to know u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to this bit of the forum!!


----------



## dancareoi

Desperado167 said:


> Mind if I join you all ,I have just turned 45 gulp ,still can't believe it ,I have a 7 9,11 and 13 year old and have had ten losses in the last six years going as far as 19 weeks :nope:Have had all the tests done and everything clear ,on aspirin and foluc acid and trying my best for a sticky bean ,hope I can get to know u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to our group. I have added you to our list on the first page.

Sending you lots of :dust: for a sticky bean :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi everyone, 

Dancer hope you're enjoying your break away. Desperado welcome to this forum. Xanth, Garnet how you both doing? How's everyone else?

I had a scan in cumbria due to pain and dizziness and was measured at 5+3 but started to mc that night. I wasn't surprised at all as hpts were so faint, so I was already prepared for it. 

On to next cycle now and am considering going back to acupuncture again. am just brewing up some of their disgusting tea that i had left over from last time. 

Where is everyone in their cycles? i'm cd6 (if I count first proper day of mc) xx


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Dancer hope you're enjoying your break away. Desperado welcome to this forum. Xanth, Garnet how you both doing? How's everyone else?
> 
> I had a scan in cumbria due to pain and dizziness and was measured at 5+3 but started to mc that night. I wasn't surprised at all as hpts were so faint, so I was already prepared for it.
> 
> On to next cycle now and am considering going back to acupuncture again. am just brewing up some of their disgusting tea that i had left over from last time.
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles? i'm cd6 (if I count first proper day of mc) xx

Hi, we are back now - got back about 8.00pm saturday night - should have been earlier but ferry was delayed 2 hours due to weather - crossing was a bit choppy - i sat down the whole time as i didn`t like the rocking feeling when i stood - when we got home i still felt the floor moving!!!

Donna and Xanth - sorry things haven`t worked out for you sending :dust: and :hugs:

not sure what is going on with me! Last month was our first month TTC and i got really uptight and stressed about it and we endede up BDing every night for 10 nights in a row and we had both had enough - not really ideal for TTC!

Anyway i was expecting to OV again later this week or early next week. However last thursday I started to get EWCM, 7 days earlier than expected. Couldnt BD as kids were sharing room with us!

When we got back sat night i did OPK and it was positive, but we were too tired to do anything. however i was feeling very laid back about it all and said to DH that we have probably missed this month, but I am not feeling stressed about it.

We did BD last night and managed again this morning before kids came running in!!! Probably go again tonight, and i think i will OV some time today, temps are still low at mo.

Not really expecting much this month, so don`t feel at all stressed out. We`ll see what happens and move on again then and try next month hwne we have a little more time!!!!

Sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Donna210369 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Dancer hope you're enjoying your break away. Desperado welcome to this forum. Xanth, Garnet how you both doing? How's everyone else?
> 
> I had a scan in cumbria due to pain and dizziness and was measured at 5+3 but started to mc that night. I wasn't surprised at all as hpts were so faint, so I was already prepared for it.
> 
> On to next cycle now and am considering going back to acupuncture again. am just brewing up some of their disgusting tea that i had left over from last time.
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles? i'm cd6 (if I count first proper day of mc) xx




dancareoi said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Dancer hope you're enjoying your break away. Desperado welcome to this forum. Xanth, Garnet how you both doing? How's everyone else?
> 
> I had a scan in cumbria due to pain and dizziness and was measured at 5+3 but started to mc that night. I wasn't surprised at all as hpts were so faint, so I was already prepared for it.
> 
> On to next cycle now and am considering going back to acupuncture again. am just brewing up some of their disgusting tea that i had left over from last time.
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles? i'm cd6 (if I count first proper day of mc) xx
> 
> Hi, we are back now - got back about 8.00pm saturday night - should have been earlier but ferry was delayed 2 hours due to weather - crossing was a bit choppy - i sat down the whole time as i didn`t like the rocking feeling when i stood - when we got home i still felt the floor moving!!!
> 
> Donna and Xanth - sorry things haven`t worked out for you sending :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> not sure what is going on with me! Last month was our first month TTC and i got really uptight and stressed about it and we endede up BDing every night for 10 nights in a row and we had both had enough - not really ideal for TTC!
> 
> Anyway i was expecting to OV again later this week or early next week. However last thursday I started to get EWCM, 7 days earlier than expected. Couldnt BD as kids were sharing room with us!
> 
> When we got back sat night i did OPK and it was positive, but we were too tired to do anything. however i was feeling very laid back about it all and said to DH that we have probably missed this month, but I am not feeling stressed about it.
> 
> We did BD last night and managed again this morning before kids came running in!!! Probably go again tonight, and i think i will OV some time today, temps are still low at mo.
> 
> Not really expecting much this month, so don`t feel at all stressed out. We`ll see what happens and move on again then and try next month hwne we have a little more time!!!!
> 
> Sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Donna I had exactly the same. Tests just got fainter, so I wasn't surprised when the bleeding started. Still devastating though, isn't is :hugs:

I'm CD11 today, if I count first day of m/c, but I've had EWCM for the past few days, which seems really early

Sorry I've multi quoted and confused myself now :haha::haha::haha:
Dancareoi glad you're feeling less stressed 

I've got preconception appointment on 22nd June at 10.30 now. Hope they can help me, as I'm almost positive it's the very high blood sugars early on in my pregnancies that are causing me to miscarry.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Creative

Donna sorry to hear the news.

I'm on CD15
EWCM last week so BD'd every other day was going to last night but got flattened by a migraine and as I have come off the meds as they are really strong and I don't want to do anything to harm a potential baby. so I had to suffer and feel as though my head was going to implode. feel better today, but I have post migraine haze.


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Donna sorry to hear the news.
> 
> I'm on CD15
> EWCM last week so BD'd every other day was going to last night but got flattened by a migraine and as I have come off the meds as they are really strong and I don't want to do anything to harm a potential baby. so I had to suffer and feel as though my head was going to implode. feel better today, but I have post migraine haze.

Ah I have migraines. Soo horrible :hugs:

When I was pregnant I used those cold strip thingys (technical term obviously :rofl:), and they did help a bit.


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Donna sorry to hear the news.
> 
> I'm on CD15
> EWCM last week so BD'd every other day was going to last night but got flattened by a migraine and as I have come off the meds as they are really strong and I don't want to do anything to harm a potential baby. so I had to suffer and feel as though my head was going to implode. feel better today, but I have post migraine haze.
> 
> Ah I have migraines. Soo horrible :hugs:
> 
> When I was pregnant I used those cold strip thingys (technical term obviously :rofl:), and they did help a bit.Click to expand...

i soaked a tea shirt in freezing water last night and covered up my head to chill my brain and it did work a bit


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Donna sorry to hear the news.
> 
> I'm on CD15
> EWCM last week so BD'd every other day was going to last night but got flattened by a migraine and as I have come off the meds as they are really strong and I don't want to do anything to harm a potential baby. so I had to suffer and feel as though my head was going to implode. feel better today, but I have post migraine haze.
> 
> Ah I have migraines. Soo horrible :hugs:
> 
> When I was pregnant I used those cold strip thingys (technical term obviously :rofl:), and they did help a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> i soaked a tea shirt in freezing water last night and covered up my head to chill my brain and it did work a bitClick to expand...

Every now and again I suffer migraines with aura - basically flashing lights for about 15 minutes followed by the headache - effects my vision so much that i can`t drive.

Last time i had one was when i was PG with the baby I lost in Jan - in fact I had 3 in a short space of time and had to take paracetemol which didn`t really help.

Its always at the back of my mind that this could have contributed to my MC - as migraines are caused by a chemical imbalance i thought it could have affected the baby - but doctor said no.


----------



## meme666666

Hi, I'm 46 and am going to ttc very soon,I have 4 children from previous marriage, am very hopeful but a realist, good luck all. Donna


----------



## Garnet

Well I had a undetected UTI that started the MC process and on a website that infections is a one of the leading cause of MC in women over 40.


----------



## Desperado167

meme666666 said:


> Hi, I'm 46 and am going to ttc very soon,I have 4 children from previous marriage, am very hopeful but a realist, good luck all. Donna

Hi and welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well I had a undetected UTI that started the MC process and on a website that infections is a one of the leading cause of MC in women over 40.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry if i am being a little daft! What is a UTI?


----------



## dancareoi

meme666666 said:


> Hi, I'm 46 and am going to ttc very soon,I have 4 children from previous marriage, am very hopeful but a realist, good luck all. Donna

Welcome to our group-I will add you to our list as WTT:hugs:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Sorry if i am being a little daft! What is a UTI?

Urinary tract infection.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if i am being a little daft! What is a UTI?
> 
> Urinary tract infection.Click to expand...

Thanks - I assume this is something that can be treated.

I am due back at hospital next Tuesday to get the results of all the blood tests they have taken - they are testing for 7 different things, which I think included thyroid, diabetes and sticky bloods amongst others.

Any one of these is treatable, but only once pregnant! in a way I hope it is one of these so at least we know it can be sorted. If not, then it`s just down to age and egg quality I think!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> If not, then it`s just down to age and egg quality I think!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> Join the club!!!:happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> If not, then it`s just down to age and egg quality I think!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> Join the club!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps in years to come, women will evolve to the point they can have kids into their 50`s without a problem:haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Xanth

How's everyone today?

:hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

I am 5 dpo...still have some sunburn from the weekend fun so am chalking up things that I would be stressing over as symptoms as effects from the burn. I will begin testing I would guess on Monday. I work this weekend so that will help it go by faster for me I think.


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> I am 5 dpo...still have some sunburn from the weekend fun so am chalking up things that I would be stressing over as symptoms as effects from the burn. I will begin testing I would guess on Monday. I work this weekend so that will help it go by faster for me I think.

argh I hate that wait.

Hope your sunburn gets better soon.

Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, I am 1 DPO, but not holding out much hope this month as we didn`t BD enough i don`t think, because of being away and sharing a room with the kids!!!


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Hi, I am 1 DPO, but not holding out much hope this month as we didn`t BD enough i don`t think, because of being away and sharing a room with the kids!!!

It only takes once ;) but I know what you mean. I always panic we haven't done enough :sex:


----------



## lilblossom

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 1 DPO, but not holding out much hope this month as we didn`t BD enough i don`t think, because of being away and sharing a room with the kids!!!
> 
> It only takes once ;) but I know what you mean. I always panic we haven't done enough :sex:Click to expand...

Someone on one of the other threads I follow thought she was definately out as only bd'ed one time but got her bfp yesterday...you never know


----------



## Desperado167

Got my smiley face on my opk today just need to seduce my hubby now that is in pain with a sore back :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Desperado167 said:


> Got my smiley face on my opk today just need to seduce my hubby now that is in pain with a sore back :growlmad::haha::hugs:

Lol. You can do it!! ;) Tell him you'll do all the work :laugh2:


----------



## Creative

Isn't two weeks a long time :growlmad:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Isn't two weeks a long time :growlmad:

My TWW is more like a 10-11 wait as this is my usual LP - so my wait will be up next fri or sat - but even that week seems a life time away!:wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Desperado167 said:


> Got my smiley face on my opk today just need to seduce my hubby now that is in pain with a sore back :growlmad::haha::hugs:

hope you managed to :sex:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 dpo...still have some sunburn from the weekend fun so am chalking up things that I would be stressing over as symptoms as effects from the burn. I will begin testing I would guess on Monday. I work this weekend so that will help it go by faster for me I think.
> 
> argh I hate that wait.
> 
> Hope your sunburn gets better soon.
> 
> Got everything crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Love your new avatar:happydance:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Isn't two weeks a long time :growlmad:
> 
> My TWW is more like a 10-11 wait as this is my usual LP - so my wait will be up next fri or sat - but even that week seems a life time away!:wacko:Click to expand...

Yep mine is around the same, but you're right, it still feels like forever. 

I think I'm 1dpo today but I'm waiting to see what FF thinks lol


----------



## Desperado167

dancareoi said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley face on my opk today just need to seduce my hubby now that is in pain with a sore back :growlmad::haha::hugs:
> 
> hope you managed to :sex:Click to expand...

Yep I did ,tonight is my last night ,got to dtd two days before o ,one day before o ,the day of o and the next day :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Desperado167 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley face on my opk today just need to seduce my hubby now that is in pain with a sore back :growlmad::haha::hugs:
> 
> hope you managed to :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I did ,tonight is my last night ,got to dtd two days before o ,one day before o ,the day of o and the next day :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Isn't two weeks a long time :growlmad:
> 
> My TWW is more like a 10-11 wait as this is my usual LP - so my wait will be up next fri or sat - but even that week seems a life time away!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep mine is around the same, but you're right, it still feels like forever.
> 
> I think I'm 1dpo today but I'm waiting to see what FF thinks lolClick to expand...

Well i am 99.9% sure I ov`d on Tuesday, but FF still says not detected!

My temps were around 36.2 before - 36.4 the day I ov`d and 36.5 - 36.6 the last few days, so i know I have - FF needs to catch up!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

My LP is turning into 16 days again :growlmad: Last month I thought I might have had a chemical with some faint lines but this month just bfns :nope:


----------



## dancareoi

Butterfly67 said:


> My LP is turning into 16 days again :growlmad: Last month I thought I might have had a chemical with some faint lines but this month just bfns :nope:

it`s such a long time to wait and the whole time your head is being messed with - how many DPO are you now?

I have manged to get FF to sort itself out - i thought I OV on Tuesday, but FF says Monday - oh well - odds would be better if Tues because we :sex: Sunday night, Monday am and Pm and Tuesday PM.

If OV on monday I don`t think it will be any good - the :spermy: from sunday had been sat there a while! we have been away and no BD then as kids were in the same room.
Then mon am they wouldn`t have had time to replenish properly and the same again for Monday night - so Tuesday nights would have been good!!!

Oh well, as you say que sera sera:wacko:


----------



## Xanth

Butterfly67 said:


> My LP is turning into 16 days again :growlmad: Last month I thought I might have had a chemical with some faint lines but this month just bfns :nope:

:hug:


----------



## Xanth

Got my crosshairs on FF this morning yay. I wasn't expecting them because I thought my chart was looking weird lol. So I'm 3DPO today :)


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Got my crosshairs on FF this morning yay. I wasn't expecting them because I thought my chart was looking weird lol. So I'm 3DPO today :)

Last month I was constantly checking the internet for signs at certain DPO and then thinking do i have that and adding it to my chart.

I`m not going to do that now, I will just see what i am feeling each day and chart accordingly. I drove myself crazy and was so upset when I got AF.

Hoping this month I won`t be too bad as I am not actually expecting anything.

It was my due date yesterday and I didn`t even think about it until mid-morning and I didn`t get upset. In my mind baby would have been 2 weeks early (like the others) so would actually have been born around 2nd June.

That comined with the fact we are now trying again has probably helped.


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF this morning yay. I wasn't expecting them because I thought my chart was looking weird lol. So I'm 3DPO today :)
> 
> Last month I was constantly checking the internet for signs at certain DPO and then thinking do i have that and adding it to my chart.
> 
> I`m not going to do that now, I will just see what i am feeling each day and chart accordingly. I drove myself crazy and was so upset when I got AF.
> 
> Hoping this month I won`t be too bad as I am not actually expecting anything.
> 
> It was my due date yesterday and I didn`t even think about it until mid-morning and I didn`t get upset. In my mind baby would have been 2 weeks early (like the others) so would actually have been born around 2nd June.
> 
> That comined with the fact we are now trying again has probably helped.Click to expand...

I know what you mean. The only relaxed month I've had this year was in Jan when we were told not to TTC. 

My due date was 4th July but I would have been induced 2 weeks early 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF this morning yay. I wasn't expecting them because I thought my chart was looking weird lol. So I'm 3DPO today :)
> 
> Last month I was constantly checking the internet for signs at certain DPO and then thinking do i have that and adding it to my chart.
> 
> I`m not going to do that now, I will just see what i am feeling each day and chart accordingly. I drove myself crazy and was so upset when I got AF.
> 
> Hoping this month I won`t be too bad as I am not actually expecting anything.
> 
> It was my due date yesterday and I didn`t even think about it until mid-morning and I didn`t get upset. In my mind baby would have been 2 weeks early (like the others) so would actually have been born around 2nd June.
> 
> That comined with the fact we are now trying again has probably helped.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF this morning yay. I wasn't expecting them because I thought my chart was looking weird lol. So I'm 3DPO today :)
> 
> Last month I was constantly checking the internet for signs at certain DPO and then thinking do i have that and adding it to my chart.
> 
> I`m not going to do that now, I will just see what i am feeling each day and chart accordingly. I drove myself crazy and was so upset when I got AF.
> 
> Hoping this month I won`t be too bad as I am not actually expecting anything.
> 
> It was my due date yesterday and I didn`t even think about it until mid-morning and I didn`t get upset. In my mind baby would have been 2 weeks early (like the others) so would actually have been born around 2nd June.
> 
> That comined with the fact we are now trying again has probably helped.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. The only relaxed month I've had this year was in Jan when we were told not to TTC.
> 
> My due date was 4th July but I would have been induced 2 weeks early
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

It`s strange the way things work. First part of June has been the only time this year I`ve not had anything to worry about!!

I got my AF 28th May, so not having to worry about OV or TTC. However, if I had been PG i would have been even more worried than I would be because we went away and i was worried before we went that if i was PG all the walking round Disneyland Paris would have been too much for me and i would need to keep resting, which wouldn`t be any fun for the kids. also we would have been worried that something may have gone wrong if i started bleeding, so in a way, once i got over the initial disappoinment of not being Pg I was then quite relieved, as it meant we went away with no worries at all.

`they` say everything happens for a reason, perhaps `they` are right. I don`t think i would have enjoyed my holiday as much as i did if I had been PG.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> `they` say everything happens for a reason, perhaps `they` are right. I don`t think i would have enjoyed my holiday as much as i did if I had been PG.
> 
> Does that make sense?

it makes a lot of sense!!!!


last night, my OH asked me how long I wanted to keep trying for if it didn't happen? I was a little thrown by the question as I guess I'd not wanted to think about it not working.
I'll be 44 if I get pregnant this cycle. The MC baby would have been when I was 43 still. I know I'm not getting any younger, but I don't want to even think about stopping because I am "too old" because many people would probably already consider me to be too old now.
have any of you thought about this dilema?


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> It`s strange the way things work. First part of June has been the only time this year I`ve not had anything to worry about!!
> 
> I got my AF 28th May, so not having to worry about OV or TTC. However, if I had been PG i would have been even more worried than I would be because we went away and i was worried before we went that if i was PG all the walking round Disneyland Paris would have been too much for me and i would need to keep resting, which wouldn`t be any fun for the kids. also we would have been worried that something may have gone wrong if i started bleeding, so in a way, once i got over the initial disappoinment of not being Pg I was then quite relieved, as it meant we went away with no worries at all.
> 
> `they` say everything happens for a reason, perhaps `they` are right. I don`t think i would have enjoyed my holiday as much as i did if I had been PG.
> 
> Does that make sense?

:hugs:

Makes sense to me xx


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> `they` say everything happens for a reason, perhaps `they` are right. I don`t think i would have enjoyed my holiday as much as i did if I had been PG.O
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> it makes a lot of sense!!!!
> 
> 
> last night, my OH asked me how long I wanted to keep trying for if it didn't happen? I was a little thrown by the question as I guess I'd not wanted to think about it not working.
> I'll be 44 if I get pregnant this cycle. The MC baby would have been when I was 43 still. I know I'm not getting any younger, but I don't want to even think about stopping because I am "too old" because many people would probably already consider me to be too old now.
> have any of you thought about this dilema?Click to expand...

Lol the older I get and the longer it takes. I just keep moving the goalposts. 

I said I'd never have a baby over 30 because I was frightened of having GD an spending all my time in hospital. I got pregnant at 39, got GD and spent all my time in hospital lol. Buy now I've got a baby I realise I can put up with anything for the wonderful outcome. 
Saying that I didn't really answer your question. I think we'll probably know when enough is enough. I think if I have another late miscarriage I don't think I'll be able to continue. 
Fingers crossed we all don't have to wait too long so we won't have to think about it ;)


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> `they` say everything happens for a reason, perhaps `they` are right. I don`t think i would have enjoyed my holiday as much as i did if I had been PG.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> it makes a lot of sense!!!!
> 
> 
> last night, my OH asked me how long I wanted to keep trying for if it didn't happen? I was a little thrown by the question as I guess I'd not wanted to think about it not working.
> I'll be 44 if I get pregnant this cycle. The MC baby would have been when I was 43 still. I know I'm not getting any younger, but I don't want to even think about stopping because I am "too old" because many people would probably already consider me to be too old now.
> have any of you thought about this dilema?Click to expand...

i don`t want to even think about that at the moment. If it were up to my DH he wouldn`t be trying again anyway because of the worry and heartache.

If we were to get PG and have another MC i know he wouldn`t want us to go through it again, but I can`t even contemplate at the moment not having another baby, so at the moment i am thinking i just want to keep trying forever!!!

We`ll see what the next few months bring - who knows, depending on what happens I may feel differently.

I am lucky in one way i am just a spritely 40!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I suppose a little younger than some ladies on here. I had my first at 30, my second at 33 and my third at 38 (nearly 39) I didn`t consider myself old then. 

Anyway it doesn`t matter what other people think, it`s down to how you feel and what you want to do - If i was you I would just keep going:winkwink:

On another thread i am on there are ladies there who are 43,44 and even 45 who have been TTC for 2 years with no sign of even having a PG.

I think for now we will keep trying and see what happens.:shrug:


----------



## lilblossom

After our loss we decided to try again even though before the surprise pregnancy we weren't trying at all. Didn't even realize we wanted another til it was taken away from us. Given all that I have pretty much given myself a loose time limit of a year to try. I don't want to try to far past that point if unsuccessful. I think when it's time to stop I will know and then will make arrangements to permanently prevent...have already decided that if we are successful to have the surgery after delivery as this would be our last one. Having said all that...

I feel pretty optimistic about this cycle...my chart has never had temps climb by this point rather then decline which is a definate difference. I also am not getting much of the 'symptoms' I have had in past cycle that had me convinced we finally did it.... So yeah, feeling kind of optimistic. 

Gonna test in morning just because its fathers day and think it would be cool if I can tell him on that special day that we are expecting...but will only be 9 dpo so know its not likely that early. If we aren't successful this cycle I should know by mid week and will pop a cork on a bottle of wine and prepare for next cycle. I am a strong believer in God's Will and have put it in his hands.


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> After our loss we decided to try again even though before the surprise pregnancy we weren't trying at all. Didn't even realize we wanted another til it was taken away from us. Given all that I have pretty much given myself a loose time limit of a year to try. I don't want to try to far past that point if unsuccessful. I think when it's time to stop I will know and then will make arrangements to permanently prevent...have already decided that if we are successful to have the surgery after delivery as this would be our last one. Having said all that...
> 
> I feel pretty optimistic about this cycle...my chart has never had temps climb by this point rather then decline which is a definate difference. I also am not getting much of the 'symptoms' I have had in past cycle that had me convinced we finally did it.... So yeah, feeling kind of optimistic.
> 
> Gonna test in morning just because its fathers day and think it would be cool if I can tell him on that special day that we are expecting...but will only be 9 dpo so know its not likely that early. If we aren't successful this cycle I should know by mid week and will pop a cork on a bottle of wine and prepare for next cycle. I am a strong believer in God's Will and have put it in his hands.

Will keep everything crossed for you - although 9 DPO may be too soon to test, but you never know!

It`s fathers day here tomorrow as well.

I will know by next saturday if we have been successful.

Last month i thought I was PG because I was constantly going to the toilet and was so tired, I really thought they were all good signs, but not to be.

This month I am trying not to look at the symptons too much and will just see what happens.:shrug:

Let us know how you get on tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

Shouldn't even mention it but took my bra off when i got home and my bb's are sore...mostly left side and under arm pit.


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> Shouldn't even mention it but took my bra off when i got home and my bb's are sore...mostly left side and under arm pit.

Sounds promising.

i haven`t really got any symptons, but yesterday and today I have been getting a dull ache/pulling in my lower abdomen and my temp since I OV has been 36.5-36.6 and was 36.8 today.

My usual LP is 10 days and I FF says i am 6 DPO - but I really don`t want to sympton spot as i did that last month and was devasted then when AF got me.

Trying to be a little more relaxed this month.

Keeping everything crossed for you - It`s 7 in the morning here so I`m not expecting to here from you for a while re your test as I know you are a few hours behind us:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Got my fingers crossed for you lilblossom xx


----------



## Xanth

Dancareoi have you got a link to your chart. I love looking at charts lol x


----------



## Desperado167

Xanth said:


> Dancareoi have you got a link to your chart. I love looking at charts lol x

It seems we are also cycle buddies and test on the same day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

lilblossom said:


> Shouldn't even mention it but took my bra off when i got home and my bb's are sore...mostly left side and under arm pit.

That's exactly how I was wen I got my last bfp ,fixed for you ,:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Desperado167 said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Dancareoi have you got a link to your chart. I love looking at charts lol x
> 
> It seems we are also cycle buddies and test on the same day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:) :) :)

Hope it goes quick xxxx


----------



## lilblossom

Well i am not surprised my test was bfn...only 9 dpo on an ic. Holding on to my frer til later in the week. But my temp climbed a little more. We shall see. I didn't sleep real well so am extremely tired now. Gonna have nice cup of tea and get ready for work...Hope you ladies have nice day with the Fathers in your lives.


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Well i am not surprised my test was bfn...only 9 dpo on an ic. Holding on to my frer til later in the week. But my temp climbed a little more. We shall see. I didn't sleep real well so am extremely tired now. Gonna have nice cup of tea and get ready for work...Hope you ladies have nice day with the Fathers in your lives.

I've still got my fingers crossed for you. It's still very early :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Dancareoi have you got a link to your chart. I love looking at charts lol x

Hi, how do i do the link? I`ll put it on for you.

I take my temp every morning before getting out of bed - before I OV my temp was 36.1 - 36.2 - the day after FF says OV my temp was 36.4 and then was 36.5-36.6.

Sat/sun i was getting a dull ache in my lower abdomen and saturday night i did my temp and it was 35.8. was getting dull aches again yesterday and yesterday morning and this morning my temp has gone to 36.8.

I am not getting any other symptoms, although I am extremely tired, but putting that down to our hol last week.

so we`ll see what happens -- what`s happening with you?


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> Well i am not surprised my test was bfn...only 9 dpo on an ic. Holding on to my frer til later in the week. But my temp climbed a little more. We shall see. I didn't sleep real well so am extremely tired now. Gonna have nice cup of tea and get ready for work...Hope you ladies have nice day with the Fathers in your lives.

9 DPO probably was a little early - when will you test again?


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Well i am not surprised my test was bfn...only 9 dpo on an ic. Holding on to my frer til later in the week. But my temp climbed a little more. We shall see. I didn't sleep real well so am extremely tired now. Gonna have nice cup of tea and get ready for work...Hope you ladies have nice day with the Fathers in your lives.
> 
> 9 DPO probably was a little early - when will you test again?Click to expand...

Am testing every morning now til bfp or af...which ever comes first. Using Ic's until wednesday though...had a temp dip this morning and am hoping its that famed implant dip...my chart is definatly different and very pretty so very optimistic. But if not successful this time we only have one more shot at a bfp before my due date...:cry:


----------



## Donna210369

Fingers crossed for you Lillblossom. Really really hope this is your month x

Dancareoi how many dpo are you hun? Fingers tightly crossed for you too x

Desperado what day are you testing. Fingers also crossed for you too x

Xanth how you doing lovely? I will tie myself in a knot with all this finger crossing but they are very definitely crossed for you too x

i'm 1dpo today.
Good luck to everyone on the thread x


----------



## lilblossom

Donna210369 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Lillblossom. Really really hope this is your month x
> 
> Dancareoi how many dpo are you hun? Fingers tightly crossed for you too x
> 
> Desperado what day are you testing. Fingers also crossed for you too x
> 
> Xanth how you doing lovely? I will tie myself in a knot with all this finger crossing but they are very definitely crossed for you too x
> 
> i'm 1dpo today.
> Good luck to everyone on the thread x

With all your fingers crossed for us we better help you out and cross ours for you...hope you caught the egg


----------



## Desperado167

Am testing the 25th Donna :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!

Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.

36.1-36.2 before OV

36.5 - 36.6 after OV

36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.

Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.

If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.

FX for everyone else.


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Dancareoi have you got a link to your chart. I love looking at charts lol x
> 
> Hi, how do i do the link? I`ll put it on for you.
> 
> I take my temp every morning before getting out of bed - before I OV my temp was 36.1 - 36.2 - the day after FF says OV my temp was 36.4 and then was 36.5-36.6.
> 
> Sat/sun i was getting a dull ache in my lower abdomen and saturday night i did my temp and it was 35.8. was getting dull aches again yesterday and yesterday morning and this morning my temp has gone to 36.8.
> 
> I am not getting any other symptoms, although I am extremely tired, but putting that down to our hol last week.
> 
> so we`ll see what happens -- what`s happening with you?Click to expand...

There's a link on FF that says sharing and then you can just copy and paste the link here


----------



## Xanth

Donna210369 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Lillblossom. Really really hope this is your month x
> 
> Dancareoi how many dpo are you hun? Fingers tightly crossed for you too x
> 
> Desperado what day are you testing. Fingers also crossed for you too x
> 
> Xanth how you doing lovely? I will tie myself in a knot with all this finger crossing but they are very definitely crossed for you too x
> 
> i'm 1dpo today.
> Good luck to everyone on the thread x

Aww thanks. I've got mine crossed for you too. I'm 6dpo today. That's gone really quick.


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.

Hope it's implantation bleeding xx


----------



## Xanth

Desperado my cycle buddy how are you doing xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.
> 
> Hope it's implantation bleeding xxClick to expand...

Hi, not had anything since, so we`ll see.

on another matter, i have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of all the tests i had done back in May.

Everything is fine, there is nothing wrong with me and i am perfectly healthy!!

If they had found something it would have been treatable, once Pg, but then you would have that worry.

As it is, it is just really down to my age.

the consultant said for us to just keep trying. Once PG I have to contact the hospital immediately, they will then see my probably at about 6 weeks and will see me and scan me every 2 weeks. They have promised that if anything does go wrong, they will not let us get as far as we did last time and have to go through the heartache of a birth again.

So, really it`s down to my eggies and just hope we find a goodun!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.
> 
> Hope it's implantation bleeding xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, not had anything since, so we`ll see.
> 
> on another matter, i have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of all the tests i had done back in May.
> 
> Everything is fine, there is nothing wrong with me and i am perfectly healthy!!
> 
> If they had found something it would have been treatable, once Pg, but then you would have that worry.
> 
> As it is, it is just really down to my age.
> 
> the consultant said for us to just keep trying. Once PG I have to contact the hospital immediately, they will then see my probably at about 6 weeks and will see me and scan me every 2 weeks. They have promised that if anything does go wrong, they will not let us get as far as we did last time and have to go through the heartache of a birth again.
> 
> So, really it`s down to my eggies and just hope we find a goodun!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

That's great news sweetie ,chuffed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xanth said:


> Desperado my cycle buddy how are you doing xxx

Wow look at your chart :thumbup:I can't work out how to put mine on my siggy :dohh:Am good af cramps today ,have thrush since Sunday And tiny bit of spotting with the thrush ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Dancareoi have you got a link to your chart. I love looking at charts lol x
> 
> Hi, how do i do the link? I`ll put it on for you.
> 
> I take my temp every morning before getting out of bed - before I OV my temp was 36.1 - 36.2 - the day after FF says OV my temp was 36.4 and then was 36.5-36.6.
> 
> Sat/sun i was getting a dull ache in my lower abdomen and saturday night i did my temp and it was 35.8. was getting dull aches again yesterday and yesterday morning and this morning my temp has gone to 36.8.
> 
> I am not getting any other symptoms, although I am extremely tired, but putting that down to our hol last week.
> 
> so we`ll see what happens -- what`s happening with you?Click to expand...
> 
> There's a link on FF that says sharing and then you can just copy and paste the link hereClick to expand...

I am a real technaphobe, need idiot notes for everything!!

I have gone into sharing then i have a whole list of stuff, what do i need to copy and paste?


----------



## dancareoi

I think I`ve done it - sort of -let me know if it works


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.
> 
> Hope it's implantation bleeding xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, not had anything since, so we`ll see.
> 
> on another matter, i have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of all the tests i had done back in May.
> 
> Everything is fine, there is nothing wrong with me and i am perfectly healthy!!
> 
> If they had found something it would have been treatable, once Pg, but then you would have that worry.
> 
> As it is, it is just really down to my age.
> 
> the consultant said for us to just keep trying. Once PG I have to contact the hospital immediately, they will then see my probably at about 6 weeks and will see me and scan me every 2 weeks. They have promised that if anything does go wrong, they will not let us get as far as we did last time and have to go through the heartache of a birth again.
> 
> So, really it`s down to my eggies and just hope we find a goodun!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm glad everything is ok :hugs:

I'm also terrified of getting as far as
I did last time. You were even further. I just don't know how you coped xxxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Desperado167 said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Desperado my cycle buddy how are you doing xxx
> 
> Wow look at your chart :thumbup:I can't work out how to put mine on my siggy :dohh:Am good af cramps today ,have thrush since Sunday And tiny bit of spotting with the thrush ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Your chart is on your siggy or did you mean the thumbnail pic? 

I'm ok. No real symptoms. I don't have a feeling that it's going to be this month. Xxx

Hope the thrush gets better :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> I think I`ve done it - sort of -let me know if it works

Yes. I've got it now :) 
I love studying other peoples charts xx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.
> 
> Hope it's implantation bleeding xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, not had anything since, so we`ll see.
> 
> on another matter, i have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of all the tests i had done back in May.
> 
> Everything is fine, there is nothing wrong with me and i am perfectly healthy!!
> 
> If they had found something it would have been treatable, once Pg, but then you would have that worry.
> 
> As it is, it is just really down to my age.
> 
> the consultant said for us to just keep trying. Once PG I have to contact the hospital immediately, they will then see my probably at about 6 weeks and will see me and scan me every 2 weeks. They have promised that if anything does go wrong, they will not let us get as far as we did last time and have to go through the heartache of a birth again.
> 
> So, really it`s down to my eggies and just hope we find a goodun!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm also terrified of getting as far as
> I did last time. You were even further. I just don't know how you coped xxxxxxClick to expand...

It`s was the worst thing we have ever experienced and i never want to go through that again and we don`t want the kids to have to experience this again. My DS, age 10, wrote on something they were doing at school about their worst experience, he wrote `the loss of a sibling`

To lose a baby at anytime is painful, but somehow the one we lost at 8 weeks didn`t seem as bad as this time. i suppose this time we were thinking of it as a baby, a perfectly formed little baby. As well as all the scan photos i also have photos of the baby after it was born, dressed in a minute gown which was far too big for it. 

As I say the hospital are going to everything they can to prevent us from going through this again, so that has put our minds at rest about trying again.

If i am lucky to get PG again it is going to be constant worry for the whole time!!!

Here`s wishing us all lots lof luck and baby dust.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.
> 
> Hope it's implantation bleeding xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, not had anything since, so we`ll see.
> 
> on another matter, i have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of all the tests i had done back in May.
> 
> Everything is fine, there is nothing wrong with me and i am perfectly healthy!!
> 
> If they had found something it would have been treatable, once Pg, but then you would have that worry.
> 
> As it is, it is just really down to my age.
> 
> the consultant said for us to just keep trying. Once PG I have to contact the hospital immediately, they will then see my probably at about 6 weeks and will see me and scan me every 2 weeks. They have promised that if anything does go wrong, they will not let us get as far as we did last time and have to go through the heartache of a birth again.
> 
> So, really it`s down to my eggies and just hope we find a goodun!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm also terrified of getting as far as
> I did last time. You were even further. I just don't know how you coped xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It`s was the worst thing we have ever experienced and i never want to go through that again and we don`t want the kids to have to experience this again. My DS, age 10, wrote on something they were doing at school about their worst experience, he wrote `the loss of a sibling`
> 
> To lose a baby at anytime is painful, but somehow the one we lost at 8 weeks didn`t seem as bad as this time. i suppose this time we were thinking of it as a baby, a perfectly formed little baby. As well as all the scan photos i also have photos of the baby after it was born, dressed in a minute gown which was far too big for it.
> 
> As I say the hospital are going to everything they can to prevent us from going through this again, so that has put our minds at rest about trying again.
> 
> If i am lucky to get PG again it is going to be constant worry for the whole time!!!
> 
> Here`s wishing us all lots lof luck and baby dust.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that :hugs: I just can't imagine.

My 19 year old never cries, but when he came home after I had my miscarriage he just put his arms round me and cried. It was heartbreaking.

None of us are ever going to have a happy worry free pregnancy again, and its a shame to lose that innocence.

Every minute will be a worry. We will help each other through it, because we will all get there.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am either 7 or 8 DPO - FF says 8 I thought 7!!
> 
> Slight cramping over weekend and my temp dipped sat pm (i usually take am) then went back up on sunday morning.
> 
> 36.1-36.2 before OV
> 
> 36.5 - 36.6 after OV
> 
> 36.7 - 36.8 since weekend.
> 
> Did have slight red spotting this morning, AF due Fri/Sat so not sure what that was - hoping not start of AF.
> 
> If i can hold out and AF doesn`t start, I will probably test saturday.
> 
> FX for everyone else.
> 
> Hope it's implantation bleeding xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, not had anything since, so we`ll see.
> 
> on another matter, i have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of all the tests i had done back in May.
> 
> Everything is fine, there is nothing wrong with me and i am perfectly healthy!!
> 
> If they had found something it would have been treatable, once Pg, but then you would have that worry.
> 
> As it is, it is just really down to my age.
> 
> the consultant said for us to just keep trying. Once PG I have to contact the hospital immediately, they will then see my probably at about 6 weeks and will see me and scan me every 2 weeks. They have promised that if anything does go wrong, they will not let us get as far as we did last time and have to go through the heartache of a birth again.
> 
> So, really it`s down to my eggies and just hope we find a goodun!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm also terrified of getting as far as
> I did last time. You were even further. I just don't know how you coped xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It`s was the worst thing we have ever experienced and i never want to go through that again and we don`t want the kids to have to experience this again. My DS, age 10, wrote on something they were doing at school about their worst experience, he wrote `the loss of a sibling`
> 
> To lose a baby at anytime is painful, but somehow the one we lost at 8 weeks didn`t seem as bad as this time. i suppose this time we were thinking of it as a baby, a perfectly formed little baby. As well as all the scan photos i also have photos of the baby after it was born, dressed in a minute gown which was far too big for it.
> 
> As I say the hospital are going to everything they can to prevent us from going through this again, so that has put our minds at rest about trying again.
> 
> If i am lucky to get PG again it is going to be constant worry for the whole time!!!
> 
> Here`s wishing us all lots lof luck and baby dust.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear that :hugs: I just can't imagine.
> 
> My 19 year old never cries, but when he came home after I had my miscarriage he just put his arms round me and cried. It was heartbreaking.
> 
> None of us are ever going to have a happy worry free pregnancy again, and its a shame to lose that innocence.
> 
> Every minute will be a worry. We will help each other through it, because we will all get there.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, it`s good to have someone to talk to.

How is everyone today, FF says I am now 9 DPO, but i think 8, but what`s a day here or there.

Wher is everyone else on their cycle?


----------



## Creative

Possibly 11 days PO. No reason to suspect anything yet.


----------



## Xanth

7dpo today. Nothing exciting to report lol. 

Creative are you going to test soon, or are you good and actually wait until you're late :)


----------



## Creative

No I am not good. all the bad habbits on here have rubbed off on me and I POAS this morning. BFN


----------



## lilblossom

Same thing here ...bfn


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> No I am not good. all the bad habbits on here have rubbed off on me and I POAS this morning. BFN

sorry for the BFN,:hugs:

but you did make me laugh when you said the bad habits have rubbed off on you 
:haha:


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Same thing here ...bfn

:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry there are no BFP yet, there`s still time.

I have nothing to report, cramping at weeked 5 DPO and extremely tired, but putting that down to our holiday a couple of weeks ago. Two increases in temp since OV, see my chart, but nothing too get excited about.

FF says I am 9 DPO today, I think it might be right. I got EWCM on Thurs 7 June and I usually get AF exactly 2 weeks after that with a 10 LP, which means AF due tomorrow.

On day AF is due i susally get very very very light spotting, which doesn`t get heavier until the following day, so I will see what tomorrow brings.

I could POAS tomorrow but I am worried I will get BFN - at least if i leave it I can have that hope for a bit longer - does that make sense?


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> Sorry there are no BFP yet, there`s still time.
> 
> I have nothing to report, cramping at weeked 5 DPO and extremely tired, but putting that down to our holiday a couple of weeks ago. Two increases in temp since OV, see my chart, but nothing too get excited about.
> 
> FF says I am 9 DPO today, I think it might be right. I got EWCM on Thurs 7 June and I usually get AF exactly 2 weeks after that with a 10 LP, which means AF due tomorrow.
> 
> On day AF is due i susally get very very very light spotting, which doesn`t get heavier until the following day, so I will see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> I could POAS tomorrow but I am worried I will get BFN - at least if i leave it I can have that hope for a bit longer - does that make sense?

I know what you mean about having hope longer...wish I hadn't used my frer this morning because it kind of squishes my hope when I use an good test as opposed to the ic cause we can just say it was just an ic so might be wrong haha


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Sorry there are no BFP yet, there`s still time.
> 
> I have nothing to report, cramping at weeked 5 DPO and extremely tired, but putting that down to our holiday a couple of weeks ago. Two increases in temp since OV, see my chart, but nothing too get excited about.
> 
> FF says I am 9 DPO today, I think it might be right. I got EWCM on Thurs 7 June and I usually get AF exactly 2 weeks after that with a 10 LP, which means AF due tomorrow.
> 
> On day AF is due i susally get very very very light spotting, which doesn`t get heavier until the following day, so I will see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> I could POAS tomorrow but I am worried I will get BFN - at least if i leave it I can have that hope for a bit longer - does that make sense?
> 
> I know what you mean about having hope longer...wish I hadn't used my frer this morning because it kind of squishes my hope when I use an good test as opposed to the ic cause we can just say it was just an ic so might be wrong hahaClick to expand...

I used an early response last month at 7 dpo and 8 dpo and wished i hadn`t.
Trying to be good this month, i have two HPT in house which can be used on first day period due, so according to FF this could be tomorrow - just don`t want to do it.:dohh:


----------



## lilblossom

Right now I have this nagging almost pain on low left that doesn't really hurt...wonder if I strained an ab muscle. Don't know how though and it doesn't hurt all that much. Waiting for the tell tale af cramping that would normally start anytime now...should begin spotting tomorrow and full flow Friday...just in time for my weekend off...that sucks haha


----------



## Desperado167

lilblossom said:


> Right now I have this nagging almost pain on low left that doesn't really hurt...wonder if I strained an ab muscle. Don't know how though and it doesn't hurt all that much. Waiting for the tell tale af cramping that would normally start anytime now...should begin spotting tomorrow and full flow Friday...just in time for my weekend off...that sucks haha

Good luck ,chart still looking good :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

Fingers crossed very tightly for you all (actually it's making it hard to type!!)

I have 4 cheepies stashed away and I have now decided not to test until Saturday which is to my reconing when AF should begin to kick into gear.

Going shopping on Sunday so I'll pick up some "proper test" sticks if AF has still not come.


----------



## Desperado167

Creative said:


> Fingers crossed very tightly for you all (actually it's making it hard to type!!)
> 
> I have 4 cheepies stashed away and I have now decided not to test until Saturday which is to my reconing when AF should begin to kick into gear.
> 
> Going shopping on Sunday so I'll pick up some "proper test" sticks if AF has still not come.

Good luck for Saturday :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

bfn and no af yet...should come either tonight or tomorrow but so far no sign of her.


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> bfn and no af yet...should come either tonight or tomorrow but so far no sign of her.

sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

Xanth said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> bfn and no af yet...should come either tonight or tomorrow but so far no sign of her.
> 
> sounds promising :thumbup:Click to expand...

I would have thought I would have a positive test by now if we were...trying not to loose hope but am really doubtful


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> bfn and no af yet...should come either tonight or tomorrow but so far no sign of her.
> 
> sounds promising :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought I would have a positive test by now if we were...trying not to loose hope but am really doubtfulClick to expand...

I only got a very very faint positive at 12dpo with my pregnancy last year. Don't give up hope until AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Xanth said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> bfn and no af yet...should come either tonight or tomorrow but so far no sign of her.
> 
> sounds promising :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought I would have a positive test by now if we were...trying not to loose hope but am really doubtfulClick to expand...
> 
> I only got a very very faint positive at 12dpo with my pregnancy last year. Don't give up hope until AF arrives :hugs:Click to expand...

I see you had a very nice dip yesterday...but circle is white...did you take it different time? Cause you can use a bbt adjuster to fix it...that's what I do when its too hard to figure out cause I wake at different times everymorning...husband is a snorer


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> bfn and no af yet...should come either tonight or tomorrow but so far no sign of her.
> 
> sounds promising :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought I would have a positive test by now if we were...trying not to loose hope but am really doubtfulClick to expand...
> 
> I only got a very very faint positive at 12dpo with my pregnancy last year. Don't give up hope until AF arrives :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I see you had a very nice dip yesterday...but circle is white...did you take it different time? Cause you can use a bbt adjuster to fix it...that's what I do when its too hard to figure out cause I wake at different times everymorning...husband is a snorerClick to expand...

Yes. I shouldnt temp at all really lol. I never ever get a full night's sleep.


----------



## dancareoi

Been really stupid today and gave in to temptation and POAS - guess what, yep - BFN.

I used a Boots one, but only detects from first day AF due - i am 10 days DPO and AF due today or tomorrow. I peed in a pot, only about an hour after i had last been- will try and wait now till sat am and see what happens, but I just know i`ll end up trying in the morning!!

Feel pretty gutted - why didn`t I just wait like I said I would!!!


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Been really stupid today and gave in to temptation and POAS - guess what, yep - BFN.
> 
> I used a Boots one, but only detects from first day AF due - i am 10 days DPO and AF due today or tomorrow. I peed in a pot, only about an hour after i had last been- will try and wait now till sat am and see what happens, but I just know i`ll end up trying in the morning!!
> 
> Feel pretty gutted - why didn`t I just wait like I said I would!!!

We all do it. I'm 8dpo and have just POAS :thumbup: I'm presuming it will be BFN

It's like an addiction :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Been really stupid today and gave in to temptation and POAS - guess what, yep - BFN.
> 
> I used a Boots one, but only detects from first day AF due - i am 10 days DPO and AF due today or tomorrow. I peed in a pot, only about an hour after i had last been- will try and wait now till sat am and see what happens, but I just know i`ll end up trying in the morning!!
> 
> Feel pretty gutted - why didn`t I just wait like I said I would!!!
> 
> We all do it. I'm 8dpo and have just POAS :thumbup: I'm presuming it will be BFN
> 
> It's like an addiction :hugs:Click to expand...

i know what you mean, the whole time i was saying to myself don`t do it, but there we go.

How is your POAS?


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry ladies for the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Been really stupid today and gave in to temptation and POAS - guess what, yep - BFN.
> 
> I used a Boots one, but only detects from first day AF due - i am 10 days DPO and AF due today or tomorrow. I peed in a pot, only about an hour after i had last been- will try and wait now till sat am and see what happens, but I just know i`ll end up trying in the morning!!
> 
> Feel pretty gutted - why didn`t I just wait like I said I would!!!
> 
> We all do it. I'm 8dpo and have just POAS :thumbup: I'm presuming it will be BFN
> 
> It's like an addiction :hugs:Click to expand...

Your chart is looking a bit like mine ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Been really stupid today and gave in to temptation and POAS - guess what, yep - BFN.
> 
> I used a Boots one, but only detects from first day AF due - i am 10 days DPO and AF due today or tomorrow. I peed in a pot, only about an hour after i had last been- will try and wait now till sat am and see what happens, but I just know i`ll end up trying in the morning!!
> 
> Feel pretty gutted - why didn`t I just wait like I said I would!!!
> 
> We all do it. I'm 8dpo and have just POAS :thumbup: I'm presuming it will be BFN
> 
> It's like an addiction :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean, the whole time i was saying to myself don`t do it, but there we go.
> 
> How is your POAS?Click to expand...

I know! If they're there I'll use them lol.

BFN like I thought


----------



## Xanth

Desperado167 said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Been really stupid today and gave in to temptation and POAS - guess what, yep - BFN.
> 
> I used a Boots one, but only detects from first day AF due - i am 10 days DPO and AF due today or tomorrow. I peed in a pot, only about an hour after i had last been- will try and wait now till sat am and see what happens, but I just know i`ll end up trying in the morning!!
> 
> Feel pretty gutted - why didn`t I just wait like I said I would!!!
> 
> We all do it. I'm 8dpo and have just POAS :thumbup: I'm presuming it will be BFN
> 
> It's like an addiction :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart is looking a bit like mine ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I hope that's a good sign for us both :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

I know what you all mean...I have like 3 ic's left and keep talking myself out of poas as this morning was bfn (Although I kept thinking I saw something but then didn't...got line eye haha) I had also done an opk as is my habit and it was darker than usual for post ovulation however they say some get a positive right before af...the lines were really close to same color but definitely not positive. So even though I still have lots of opk's left, fighting the urge to use another one just to torture myself. haha...ttc is so tricky


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> I know what you all mean...I have like 3 ic's left and keep talking myself out of poas as this morning was bfn (Although I kept thinking I saw something but then didn't...got line eye haha) I had also done an opk as is my habit and it was darker than usual for post ovulation however they say some get a positive right before af...the lines were really close to same color but definitely not positive. So even though I still have lots of opk's left, fighting the urge to use another one just to torture myself. haha...ttc is so tricky

can't you post a pic for me. I love looking at tests and line spotting :thumbup:

Anyway here's mine from just - maybe a teeny hint of something. Argh scared to get my hopes up though.


----------



## lilblossom

lol let me wait a little while to save up some urine and I will do another one...I still am doubtful.


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> lol let me wait a little while to save up some urine and I will do another one...I still am doubtful.

I shall be waiting patiently :thumbup: :coffee:


----------



## lilblossom

Ok the pic with the hpt on top of the opk is the fmu one which I swear I see something but it's probably just wishful thinking. the one with the hpt on bottom was this afternoon but not held long maybe an hour? both opks are darker than usual for not being around O time...Only time I got dark opks at other times was during my last cycle which was over 70 days long and I think that was just my body trying to finally ovulate. Also the opk's were much darker when they were still wet...as they dry they look lighter for some reason. Anyway here they are as promised.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-21_14.07.42.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5









2012-06-21_14.05.19.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Ok the pic with the hpt on top of the opk is the fmu one which I swear I see something but it's probably just wishful thinking. the one with the hpt on bottom was this afternoon but not held long maybe an hour? both opks are darker than usual for not being around O time...Only time I got dark opks at other times was during my last cycle which was over 70 days long and I think that was just my body trying to finally ovulate. Also the opk's were much darker when they were still wet...as they dry they look lighter for some reason. Anyway here they are as promised.

I'm back on my phone now so I can't get a really good luck. Those OPKs are definitely looking dark though. Hope that's a good sign. Mine were like that when I was pregnant xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Ok the pic with the hpt on top of the opk is the fmu one which I swear I see something but it's probably just wishful thinking. the one with the hpt on bottom was this afternoon but not held long maybe an hour? both opks are darker than usual for not being around O time...Only time I got dark opks at other times was during my last cycle which was over 70 days long and I think that was just my body trying to finally ovulate. Also the opk's were much darker when they were still wet...as they dry they look lighter for some reason. Anyway here they are as promised.
> 
> I'm back on my phone now so I can't get a really good luck. Those OPKs are definitely looking dark though. Hope that's a good sign. Mine were like that when I was pregnant xxxClick to expand...

I will take a pic and post, how do i put the picture on though?

Remember - technaphobe!!!!

11 DPO today - high temp still this morning - will try and wait til tomorrow to test again!


----------



## Xanth

See the little paper clip thing? Click on that and upload from your computer. If u need more help just let me know xxx

Had an excellent appt today. 
It's a long story but it's in my journal if you're interested. 
To cut it short. Ive had more blood taken and I've started on Metformin today :) :)


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> See the little paper clip thing? Click on that and upload from your computer. If u need more help just let me know xxx
> 
> Had an excellent appt today.
> It's a long story but it's in my journal if you're interested.
> To cut it short. Ive had more blood taken and I've started on Metformin today :) :)

i see it, i`ll have a go in a bit.

i am going to give in and to another test soon - had very small amount of pink discharge so think AF is on way - so thought might as well do it.:dohh:

Saving up my wee, it`s been nearly 2 hours. i`ll have some lunch first and see after!

What will the Metformin do, I`ve never heard of it!:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

just read about your appoinment on your journal, sounds like it went really well and also comforting to know he dosn`t think you are too old at 41 - i will be 41 in august, so that makes me feel better.

Still haven`t done the test yet, don`t know if i should, because if BFN i know that is that for this month, but if I leave it and see what happens, i may have a few more hours of believing.

Any advice.

Better be quick advice before i wet myself!!!!!

hey Lil, any news?


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> just read about your appoinment on your journal, sounds like it went really well and also comforting to know he dosn`t think you are too old at 41 - i will be 41 in august, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Still haven`t done the test yet, don`t know if i should, because if BFN i know that is that for this month, but if I leave it and see what happens, i may have a few more hours of believing.
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> Better be quick advice before i wet myself!!!!!
> 
> hey Lil, any news?

:bfn: - gutted - couldn`t wait - wish i had now - AF is due today so BFn is pretty certain.


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> just read about your appoinment on your journal, sounds like it went really well and also comforting to know he dosn`t think you are too old at 41 - i will be 41 in august, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Still haven`t done the test yet, don`t know if i should, because if BFN i know that is that for this month, but if I leave it and see what happens, i may have a few more hours of believing.
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> Better be quick advice before i wet myself!!!!!
> 
> hey Lil, any news?
> 
> :bfn: - gutted - couldn`t wait - wish i had now - AF is due today so BFn is pretty certain.
> 
> View attachment 426599Click to expand...

Oh no I'm sorry I had to feed Brandon. 
Now I have to say with those tests I had to fetch them out of the packaging before I could see a line.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:



> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> just read about your appoinment on your journal, sounds like it went really well and also comforting to know he dosn`t think you are too old at 41 - i will be 41 in august, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Still haven`t done the test yet, don`t know if i should, because if BFN i know that is that for this month, but if I leave it and see what happens, i may have a few more hours of believing.
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> Better be quick advice before i wet myself!!!!!
> 
> hey Lil, any news?
> 
> :bfn: - gutted - couldn`t wait - wish i had now - AF is due today so BFn is pretty certain.
> 
> View attachment 426599
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I'm sorry I had to feed Brandon.
> Now I have to say with those tests I had to fetch them out of the packaging before I could see a line.Click to expand...

Pulled it apart - still no line - just waiting for witch to show up properly now:cry:

Onto cycle 3.


----------



## lilblossom

Dancareoi, we may very well be cycle buddies...cd 1 for me...started full force this morning with no spotting yesterday to kick it off. Seems the first cycle after that crazy limbo was text book for me so good news. Gonna get through this af and gear up for the fun part of ttc. 

Now to get the cramping to ease up.


----------



## Desperado167

lilblossom said:


> Dancareoi, we may very well be cycle buddies...cd 1 for me...started full force this morning with no spotting yesterday to kick it off. Seems the first cycle after that crazy limbo was text book for me so good news. Gonna get through this af and gear up for the fun part of ttc.
> 
> Now to get the cramping to ease up.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> just read about your appoinment on your journal, sounds like it went really well and also comforting to know he dosn`t think you are too old at 41 - i will be 41 in august, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Still haven`t done the test yet, don`t know if i should, because if BFN i know that is that for this month, but if I leave it and see what happens, i may have a few more hours of believing.
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> Better be quick advice before i wet myself!!!!!
> 
> hey Lil, any news?
> 
> :bfn: - gutted - couldn`t wait - wish i had now - AF is due today so BFn is pretty certain.
> 
> View attachment 426599
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I'm sorry I had to feed Brandon.
> Now I have to say with those tests I had to fetch them out of the packaging before I could see a line.Click to expand...
> 
> Pulled it apart - still no line - just waiting for witch to show up properly now:cry:
> 
> Onto cycle 3.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

What I`m sad about is, i was beginning to think i was this month, as this month it has been different from the last two months!

the last 2 months i thought i was due to being very tired and needing to pee all the time and i got AF. 

Last weekend, 4/5 days after OV i had cramoing over the weekend and have had a second temp rise this month, so was thinking it was different so I would get BFP.

twice today i have had a very slight pink/brown discharge but temp is still high. this is how AF started last month, messed around for about 12 hours before starting properly.

What is really gutting though, is on my previous PG i have always got PG first time of trying.

Even at 38 i got PG first time, I did lose that one, but then tried straight after and got PG again first time.

not sure about the one i lost this year because that was an accident, but i do know from the signs that I got, eg EWCM at the time, that we DTD 2 days before OV.

Really stating to get worried and concerned as to why this is now taking time, i know it`s only been two cycles, but I am not used to this upset each month!!

makes me think it`s not going to happen now - why are our bodies so cruel?


----------



## lilblossom

I know exactly what you mean, why does something that use to be so easy have to be so difficult. I think for our group we may be causing some of this because we are stressing out so much about getting pregnant in a hurry because of the time limit our bodies put on us naturally that we are actually making it harder. Think I am going to add meditating/praying (don't laugh at me) to our ttc this cycle...the meditating for the stress and prayer for my sanity. Oh and wine for my sanity :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> I know exactly what you mean, why does something that use to be so easy have to be so difficult. I think for our group we may be causing some of this because we are stressing out so much about getting pregnant in a hurry because of the time limit our bodies put on us naturally that we are actually making it harder. Think I am going to add meditating/praying (don't laugh at me) to our ttc this cycle...the meditating for the stress and prayer for my sanity. Oh and wine for my sanity :haha:

I think you are are right about the stressing, because we know time is against us, it doesn`t help does it?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Better sign off now, got to start the tea as my son is going to football at 6 and it won`t be ready in time at this pace!!

Have a good weekend.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> just read about your appoinment on your journal, sounds like it went really well and also comforting to know he dosn`t think you are too old at 41 - i will be 41 in august, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Still haven`t done the test yet, don`t know if i should, because if BFN i know that is that for this month, but if I leave it and see what happens, i may have a few more hours of believing.
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> Better be quick advice before i wet myself!!!!!
> 
> hey Lil, any news?
> 
> :bfn: - gutted - couldn`t wait - wish i had now - AF is due today so BFn is pretty certain.
> 
> View attachment 426599
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I'm sorry I had to feed Brandon.
> Now I have to say with those tests I had to fetch them out of the packaging before I could see a line.Click to expand...
> 
> Pulled it apart - still no line - just waiting for witch to show up properly now:cry:
> 
> Onto cycle 3.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> I know exactly what you mean, why does something that use to be so easy have to be so difficult. I think for our group we may be causing some of this because we are stressing out so much about getting pregnant in a hurry because of the time limit our bodies put on us naturally that we are actually making it harder. Think I am going to add meditating/praying (don't laugh at me) to our ttc this cycle...the meditating for the stress and prayer for my sanity. Oh and wine for my sanity :haha:

that's weird that you should say that, I was actually looking for fertility mp3s to download off Amazon yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## Creative

I think I am due tomorrow. I took another test today and Got a BFN, so I don't think I can be pregnant. 
I'm like you all and putting a lot of stress on myself.
I have never tried to get pregnant before. The others have just happened and we always used condoms, so I always thought I must be fairly fertile to get caught 5 times.
Now I am acutely concious of my body and cm etc and have copious amounts of BD around the time of O so why not?

Roll on AF, I want another go.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I think I am due tomorrow. I took another test today and Got a BFN, so I don't think I can be pregnant.
> I'm like you all and putting a lot of stress on myself.
> I have never tried to get pregnant before. The others have just happened and we always used condoms, so I always thought I must be fairly fertile to get caught 5 times.
> Now I am acutely concious of my body and cm etc and have copious amounts of BD around the time of O so why not?
> 
> Roll on AF, I want another go.

I always thought we were fairly fertile too.

PG 1 Age 30 - TTC # 1 - not aware of CM, OV date or anything - PG straight away.
PG 2 Age 33 - TTC # 2 - not aware of CM or OV initially - after 4 months i looked into why it was taking so long and found out about EWCM and OPK - first month using this method - PG.

PG 3 Age 37 - TTC # 3 - OPK - PG first month (mmc 8 weeks)
PG 4 Age 38 - TTC # 3 - OPK - PG first time

PG5 Age 40 - Accident - mmc 17 weeks

PG 6 - Age 40 - two cycles and no luck - using EWCM and OPK.

This has come as a real shock to me as iu assumed once again it would happen first time, so at the moment i don`t really know how to cope with the let down.

Also my body is playing tricks - my LP has been 10 days for ages but this month seems to have increased to 11 days, which i know is better.

I felt different this month to last month and had cramping all last week end so thought that was implantation. i have also had two temp rises since OV and my temp is still high.

Slight discharge yesterday and then nothing till this morning - then nothing til this afternoon - did another HPK to make sure and still BFN.

AF is def on way now, I just wish it would hurry up.

I really need to try and chill out and relax and try not to get upset as that, I know, won`t help.

i think i will treat myself to a curry tonight and then sit down to watch the footie (i love football!!) 

Oh well onto next month - third time lucky??????

FX for everyone else still in TWW - CD 1 for me.


----------



## Creative

I'm out too
CD1 for me.
Got a fearsome migraine to go with it.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I'm out too
> CD1 for me.
> Got a fearsome migraine to go with it.

:cry::cry::cry:

We are cycle buddies - 1 day between us - at least you can take some powerful pain killers!

My temps have told me something this time - my temp rose the day AF started and have dropped now today, the day after AF, so i can`t rely on this methid each month to know if i am PG - it is only good for seeing when OV!

FX we both do it next time round.

Tell me if i am being daft - when we have tried before I have only ever taken folic acid - this time, since feb, i have been taking pregnacare pre-conception tablets, thinking they sounded good, especially as i am now a bit older.

I keep thinking this is the only thing (aprt from my age) that is different to the other times - could these be effecting me or i am i being stupid?

i was wandering whether to just go back to folic acid only and see what happens - any thoughts?


----------



## Creative

I've ponly been taking folic acid rather than multi vitamins and I am no worse off than you so make of that what you will.
Nice to all be cycle buddies again.
hope that we all get lucky next go.


----------



## Dawn2411

Hi all, 5dpo for me. Had a nice vacation in vegas with dh and got in lots of bding and realaxing so hopefuly we caught that eggie lol. Hope every one is doing well:)


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> I'm out too
> CD1 for me.
> Got a fearsome migraine to go with it.

Sorry to hear that :hugs:



dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> I'm out too
> CD1 for me.
> Got a fearsome migraine to go with it.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> We are cycle buddies - 1 day between us - at least you can take some powerful pain killers!
> 
> My temps have told me something this time - my temp rose the day AF started and have dropped now today, the day after AF, so i can`t rely on this methid each month to know if i am PG - it is only good for seeing when OV!
> 
> FX we both do it next time round.
> 
> Tell me if i am being daft - when we have tried before I have only ever taken folic acid - this time, since feb, i have been taking pregnacare pre-conception tablets, thinking they sounded good, especially as i am now a bit older.
> 
> I keep thinking this is the only thing (aprt from my age) that is different to the other times - could these be effecting me or i am i being stupid?
> 
> i was wandering whether to just go back to folic acid only and see what happens - any thoughts?Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the pregnacare. I've heard really good things about it. If you think it's making a difference, go back to the folic acid for this cycle and see what happens :flower:



Dawn2411 said:


> Hi all, 5dpo for me. Had a nice vacation in vegas with dh and got in lots of bding and realaxing so hopefuly we caught that eggie lol. Hope every one is doing well:)

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Well I'm still confused over my IC's. Could be positive or could be evaps lol. I suppose I'll just have to wait and see :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

I think I`ll stay on it for now.

i`m trying to tell my self the last two months haven`t been right!!!

Month 1 I was so stressed thinking i wasn`t OV and thinking i had got EWCM when i hadnt that we ended up doing so much BD, that when it really mattered we were bith so tired that we couldn`t really be bothered!!!!

month 2 - had pos surge on the sat, day we came off hol so too tired to DTD. DTD sunday but hadn`t in a good while due to hol and sharing with kids, so old spermies in there, which i understand don`t really do the job!!

Then DTD next morning, so not enough time for good spermies to get in and DTD again the mon night, so same problem, then DTD again Tue night, but i think that was too late!!!

So this month - no excuses!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dawn2411 - your break should have relaxed you nicely, so FX for you.

XANTH - post us a picture, let us try and line spot for you!!!


----------



## Xanth

Think it's a BFN :cry::cry:

This is how they've looked the past couple of days



Todays


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Think it's a BFN :cry::cry:
> 
> This is how they've looked the past couple of days
> 
> View attachment 428215
> 
> 
> Todays
> 
> View attachment 428213

Don`t think I see anything - not quite sure - how many DPO are you now?

i have had the headache from hell today - I always used to get headaches with my AF but don`t recall having one since my MC in Jan, this is the first one.

I am hoping it is a good sign that my hormones are back to normal!

You should see my FF chart as well - last month showed 2 rises!! Yesterday my temp dropped down to 36.3 this morning it was 37.5!!! Hope I`m not coming down with anything!!

Also does anyone have any tips on the right number of times to DTD? this time i don`t think was quite right. in the past we have DTD from day of EWCM to day after OV and that has always worked, but I have read other things that say every other day is better for sperm count - what does everyone think?

I think this month we will try my ususal method and if that doesn`t work, next month every other day and if that doesn`t work I`ll go back to Folic Acid only - that`s my plane for next 3 months and if that fails I`m going to see the doctor!!!!

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Dawn2411

Xanth, I swear i see a line on all of the top set of tests fx'd for you! Dancareoi, I would bd every other day because the spermies need time to replenish themselves. I didn't follow this stratagy this mo. though lol.


----------



## Xanth

I'd go with every other day as well :thumbup:


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

I started acupuncture about a month ago and I think it has really helped me alot I also take chinese herbs as part of that treatment. Have any of you tried it before? I started it because it has been established that it stimulates the production of new blood vessels.

babydust :) 


madeline xxx


----------



## Creative

Don't really know have this post is going to turn out. I just have to share it somewhere.
I'm a moderator on another forum and one of the other mods has just had her baby this morning. I am so happpy for her, it's been a long time and very difficult journey for her. whilst feeling incredibly happy, I'm also feeling very sad. I've seen her baby photos and he's beautiful. Gosh I wish I could have a cuddle of him.
We discovered that the baby had been born because a non mod on the forum pm'd some of the mods. She didn't pm me. normally she would have contacted me first. She knows about the mc and now I am feeling as though maybe I shouldn't be part of things.
I don''t feel like I imagined I would. I just want my own baby


----------



## Desperado167

Creative said:


> Don't really know have this post is going to turn out. I just have to share it somewhere.
> I'm a moderator on another forum and one of the other mods has just had her baby this morning. I am so happpy for her, it's been a long time and very difficult journey for her. whilst feeling incredibly happy, I'm also feeling very sad. I've seen her baby photos and he's beautiful. Gosh I wish I could have a cuddle of him.
> We discovered that the baby had been born because a non mod on the forum pm'd some of the mods. She didn't pm me. normally she would have contacted me first. She knows about the mc and now I am feeling as though maybe I shouldn't be part of things.
> I don''t feel like I imagined I would. I just want my own baby

Firstly i want to say how sorry i am for your loss :nope::hugs::hugs:And I hope you get your sticky bean soon ,I found myself in this situation a lot after my own losses ,other people around me getting pregnant and me being the last to know ,:nope:I guess people don't know how to cope and they feel like they are protecting us from any more hurt ,I am truly sorry you feel so sad and I hope you feel better soon and one day you get to hold your own l.o .lots of love and hugs Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Madeline, nice to hear from you, you have been a little quiet, so glad to know you are doing ok. I haven`t tried anything herbal or anything that involves needles! I`ll just see how things go for the moment.

Creative - -hope you are doing ok - i don`t think people really know what to say to us.

We found out last week that my DH cousin and his wife are expecting their first baby and she is 5 months PG. We only found out because my niece told my daughter and we also found out that she is having a boy - my SIL didn`t realise we didn`t know!

i think my MIL kept it from us because she didn`t want to upset us, but in a way I`d rather we`d just been told. It`s hard but i suppose life goes on!!

XANTH - any more POAS today?

I`m going to go with the advice given and DTD every other day - haven`t told DH yet, but I think DTD day of EWCM - then 2 days after this i get pos OPK so DTD then as well and again 2 days later on day of OV and just hope that does the trick this month!!!


----------



## lilblossom

I am kind of giving every other day a try but we shall see...I rarely say no to hubby so if he is feeling frisky tonight...haha other wise it will be in the morning.


----------



## Madeline

hi dancareoi

I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:)

I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:)
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Congratulations - sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is really interesting about the acupuncture - if I don`t have any luck over the next couple of months I might look into it.

Once again :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

thks Dancareoi :) I hope you give it a go good luck this month xxxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## lilblossom

well its cd 6 and if this cycle follows last cycle then half way to O...will start opk's this weekend as best i can. We are entering our inventory phase at work so my schedule is going to severely hamper our chances this month...I will make time for bding but will be tired haha. Won't be able to be consistent on opk testing. On the upside I will be too busy for the first half of the tww to stress over it too much.


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> well its cd 6 and if this cycle follows last cycle then half way to O...will start opk's this weekend as best i can. We are entering our inventory phase at work so my schedule is going to severely hamper our chances this month...I will make time for bding but will be tired haha. Won't be able to be consistent on opk testing. On the upside I will be too busy for the first half of the tww to stress over it too much.

Being busy at work might help you to be less stressful about TTC. 

I will start to look for signs that OV is on way - first i usually get a few little spots on my chin - approx 4 days after this i get EWCM - and approx 2 days later + OPK and 2 days later OV!!

Last month was a little earlier than i was expecting so we`ll see what happens. I would expect to get first signs at the start of next week!!!


----------



## Xanth

Madeline said:


> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:)
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:)
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...

XANTH - any news?


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:o
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - any news?Click to expand...

Just got a BFP on a cheapie but I don't know whether to believe it or not. I'm going to do a FRER later. Knowing my luck it's just a faulty IC. Pic is in my journal. I'm back on my phone at the mo so I can't post it on here xxx


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:o
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - any news?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got a BFP on a cheapie but I don't know whether to believe it or not. I'm going to do a FRER later. Knowing my luck it's just a faulty IC. Pic is in my journal. I'm back on my phone at the mo so I can't post it on here xxxClick to expand...

fingers crossed. really excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:o
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - any news?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got a BFP on a cheapie but I don't know whether to believe it or not. I'm going to do a FRER later. Knowing my luck it's just a faulty IC. Pic is in my journal. I'm back on my phone at the mo so I can't post it on here xxxClick to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed. really excited for you!!!!!!Click to expand...

As usual it was just a crap test. My FRER is blank. Don't know why I get my hopes up. So upset.
Oh and my sister has just texted to tell me she's pregnant :cry::cry::cry:

First stupid test that got my hope up


FRER


----------



## lilblossom

Just because your frer didn't show it yet doesn't mean anything...they are rated as being 25 mlu regardless of reports of picking up hcg at 12.5 ...so wait a couple days and do another...I see that line and I think you got your bfp.:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi dancareoi
> 
> I have been popping in and reading about how everyone is going I am glad everyone is hanging in there:o
> 
> I would highly recommend acupuncture. I know theres lots of alternative stuff out there and it all seems the same but there is clear scientific evidence that acupuncture assists in improving the uterine environment and more recently modern medicine which appears to know very little about the uterine environment is coming to terms with the idea that the quality of eggs is not determined by age but the environment they mature in. I only mention it because I have an aversion to needles but decided I couldn't ignore acupuncture a month ago and the day before yesterday I got my BFP on 11-12DPO ( a really dark line which came up straight away) and I really think acupuncture had a role in that. I definitely recommend it anyway:)
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> XANTH - any news?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got a BFP on a cheapie but I don't know whether to believe it or not. I'm going to do a FRER later. Knowing my luck it's just a faulty IC. Pic is in my journal. I'm back on my phone at the mo so I can't post it on here xxxClick to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed. really excited for you!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> As usual it was just a crap test. My FRER is blank. Don't know why I get my hopes up. So upset.
> Oh and my sister has just texted to tell me she's pregnant :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> First stupid test that got my hope up
> View attachment 429597
> 
> 
> FRER
> View attachment 429599Click to expand...

keeping everything crossed:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

i agree Xanth dont count yourself out yet. When I got pregnant the first time couple of months ago I got negatives after the positive and started to realise some of these tests are unreliable. You can get a false negative but you can't get a false positive.

FX for you Xanth xxx
Madeline xxx


----------



## Creative

I agree with that the others have said. 

Bad timing on your sisters part! My sister is expecting in september and I know she's finding my situation hard. I wish things were different, that we could all be pregnant and happy.


----------



## Xanth

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Temp is up again this morning and still no sign of AF.


----------



## Butterfly67

Madeline, wow congrats that is brilliant news :hugs:

Xanth, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - that first one definitely looks like a BFP :thumbup:

Creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well I have covered myself for this month. I am happier that I think I O'd today on cd 12 rather than the usual cd11 - just that little bit more time for the egg to develop. I have no expectations any more (although that is not to say that I do not have any hope :winkwink:) so hopefully will not stress too much this tww.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Madeline, wow congrats that is brilliant news :hugs:
> 
> Xanth, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - that first one definitely looks like a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have covered myself for this month. I am happier that I think I O'd today on cd 12 rather than the usual cd11 - just that little bit more time for the egg to develop. I have no expectations any more (although that is not to say that I do not have any hope :winkwink:) so hopefully will not stress too much this tww.

Who are you kidding lol,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Butterfly67 said:


> Madeline, wow congrats that is brilliant news :hugs:
> 
> Xanth, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - that first one definitely looks like a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have covered myself for this month. I am happier that I think I O'd today on cd 12 rather than the usual cd11 - just that little bit more time for the egg to develop. I have no expectations any more (although that is not to say that I do not have any hope :winkwink:) so hopefully will not stress too much this tww.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Madeline

hi butterfly

Thks :) i agree O on day 12 is a good thing thats what happened to me in this cycle I was using OPK's on day 10 when I usually get a positive then not until 10pm day 11 did I get a positive. FX for you butterfly :hugs:

hi desperado how r u going? :hugs:

Thats really positive Xanth Fx for you too :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Madeline, wow congrats that is brilliant news :hugs:
> 
> Xanth, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - that first one definitely looks like a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have covered myself for this month. I am happier that I think I O'd today on cd 12 rather than the usual cd11 - just that little bit more time for the egg to develop. I have no expectations any more (although that is not to say that I do not have any hope :winkwink:) so hopefully will not stress too much this tww.
> 
> Who are you kidding lol,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lilblossom

Xanth said:


> Thanks ladies. :hugs:
> 
> Temp is up again this morning and still no sign of AF.

Have you poas today yet? your and addict like the rest of us so lets see that stick hahahahahah


----------



## Xanth

Obviously lol, but it's my last one. There's something there (as usual) but not a lovely blaring positive like yesterday. :cry:

I think AF is going to arrive and I'm just fooling myself. :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Obviously lol, but it's my last one. There's something there (as usual) but not a lovely blaring positive like yesterday. :cry:
> 
> I think AF is going to arrive and I'm just fooling myself. :wacko:

Any news?:shrug:


----------



## Xanth

CD1 today :(

At least I have a normal LP now. Hubby wants a break for a month. I'm not so sure.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> CD1 today :(
> 
> At least I have a normal LP now. Hubby wants a break for a month. I'm not so sure.

:cry::cry::cry: - sorry the witch got you - my LP has been 10 days for a long time (even when I had my third) but last month it seemed to go to 11 days!!

Sorry you are CD1 again, I am now CD7 and counting down.

I can understand why your hubby wants a break, it can get a bit clinicla can`t it? Me and my hubby were talking yesterday and we`re going to try and have a bit more fun!!! Rather than DTD when it needs to be done, try a little more often when it doesn`t need to be done - if you know what i mean.

We are going to try and relax a little and see what happens. I`ve also said we will DTD every other day this time, rather than every day, which we have done before, because that too seems so clinical!!!

We briefly spoke about how long we will keep trying, i said at the moment i have no intention at all at giving up - he has said than unless I say otherwise, he will assume we will keep trying, he will leave it in my hands.

only had 2 cycles, so early days yet, I`ll be 41 at the end of August so i think i have a bit more time in me yet, we`ll just see what happens.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Madeline

hi xanth sorry AF got you ...maybe you could both go away for a night and make it fun xxx

hi dancareoi my partner and i decided the same thing and this cycle i picked him up from work i the middle of the day for quickies lol much more fun :) 

baby dust for everyone xxx


----------



## Creative

sorry af came.

It does get rather clinical doesn't it. even in the throws, i'm thinking now where is that cushion, how long shall I balance precariously afterwards etc. It is a bit of a passion killer.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> sorry af came.
> 
> It does get rather clinical doesn't it. even in the throws, i'm thinking now where is that cushion, how long shall I balance precariously afterwards etc. It is a bit of a passion killer.

I know what you mean - same thoughts here - make sure he`s on top, where`s the cushion, how long am i going to lie still for with legs in air!!!!!!!

My DH was asking for me for ideas how to spice it up a little!!! - I have no idea, but with 3 kids already it`s a bit difficult to get too spicy!!!!!!:haha::haha:

i have just bought myself a rainforest CD off ebay this morning and there is also a deep meditation cd with it too, I`m going to try and listen to them when I get a chance, may be have a bath one night with some candles etc - try and really relax myself and release all the stresses!!!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> sorry af came.
> 
> It does get rather clinical doesn't it. even in the throws, i'm thinking now where is that cushion, how long shall I balance precariously afterwards etc. It is a bit of a passion killer.
> 
> I know what you mean - same thoughts here - make sure he`s on top, where`s the cushion, how long am i going to lie still for with legs in air!!!!!!!
> 
> !Click to expand...

If I get much older, the legs in the air can just rest on me zimmer frame!


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> CD1 today :(
> 
> At least I have a normal LP now. Hubby wants a break for a month. I'm not so sure.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: - sorry the witch got you - my LP has been 10 days for a long time (even when I had my third) but last month it seemed to go to 11 days!!
> 
> Sorry you are CD1 again, I am now CD7 and counting down.
> 
> I can understand why your hubby wants a break, it can get a bit clinicla can`t it? Me and my hubby were talking yesterday and we`re going to try and have a bit more fun!!! Rather than DTD when it needs to be done, try a little more often when it doesn`t need to be done - if you know what i mean.
> 
> We are going to try and relax a little and see what happens. I`ve also said we will DTD every other day this time, rather than every day, which we have done before, because that too seems so clinical!!!
> 
> We briefly spoke about how long we will keep trying, i said at the moment i have no intention at all at giving up - he has said than unless I say otherwise, he will assume we will keep trying, he will leave it in my hands.
> 
> only had 2 cycles, so early days yet, I`ll be 41 at the end of August so i think i have a bit more time in me yet, we`ll just see what happens.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

It does. I'm thinking of just NTNP and :sex: when he wants to rather than when I say we should. He hasn't got a clue about ovulation etc, so I think it's a good compromise. He'll agree to whatever I say, but I think he thinks it's sending me a bit mad (he's half right lol). He also says it will give the medication etc time to work.



Madeline said:


> hi xanth sorry AF got you ...maybe you could both go away for a night and make it fun xxx
> 
> hi dancareoi my partner and i decided the same thing and this cycle i picked him up from work i the middle of the day for quickies lol much more fun :)
> 
> baby dust for everyone xxx

Lol there's no chance of quickies in the middle of the day here. This house is like a bus station, with people coming and going all the time :haha:



Creative said:


> sorry af came.
> 
> It does get rather clinical doesn't it. even in the throws, i'm thinking now where is that cushion, how long shall I balance precariously afterwards etc. It is a bit of a passion killer.




Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> sorry af came.
> 
> It does get rather clinical doesn't it. even in the throws, i'm thinking now where is that cushion, how long shall I balance precariously afterwards etc. It is a bit of a passion killer.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean - same thoughts here - make sure he`s on top, where`s the cushion, how long am i going to lie still for with legs in air!!!!!!!
> 
> !Click to expand...
> 
> If I get much older, the legs in the air can just rest on me zimmer frame!Click to expand...

That made me :rofl:


----------



## lilblossom

Well a lot here to comment on. First Zanath, so sorry for your af showing up. And if your oh wants to take a month off then ntnp is great idea...take some pressure off both of you and maybe that will happen for you.

As for spicing things up to make it more fun, role playing is always a winner. In fact I think since I am ovulating in next couple days and in my 'fertile' period I am gonna break out my 'hooker' heels my hubby likes and put a fun outfit on and give him a lap dance. Last time we did that it worked into a very fun night haha. Another thing to try is massage. Just be careful where the massage oil gets since it probably wouldn't be sperm friendly.

And I agree with bding when its not a fertile time as well so that it doesn't take the clinical out of your bedroom. 

As I said, I should be ovulating soon. My opk from this morning is more than halfway there. Twice as dark as yesterday. May have a positive tomorrow or Sunday so definitely in full ttc mode now. I am going to see Magic Mike today so he is definitely gonna get lucky tonight. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> Well a lot here to comment on. First Zanath, so sorry for your af showing up. And if your oh wants to take a month off then ntnp is great idea...take some pressure off both of you and maybe that will happen for you.
> 
> As for spicing things up to make it more fun, role playing is always a winner. In fact I think since I am ovulating in next couple days and in my 'fertile' period I am gonna break out my 'hooker' heels my hubby likes and put a fun outfit on and give him a lap dance. Last time we did that it worked into a very fun night haha. Another thing to try is massage. Just be careful where the massage oil gets since it probably wouldn't be sperm friendly.
> 
> And I agree with bding when its not a fertile time as well so that it doesn't take the clinical out of your bedroom.
> 
> As I said, I should be ovulating soon. My opk from this morning is more than halfway there. Twice as dark as yesterday. May have a positive tomorrow or Sunday so definitely in full ttc mode now. I am going to see Magic Mike today so he is definitely gonna get lucky tonight.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'd never even thought that about the massage oil.

Hope you ovulate soon :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Xanth ,sorry for cd1 ,same here ,:cry:Really pissed as my chart was looking so different ,am going back to the cbfm for three months then ntnp ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Desperado167 said:


> Xanth ,sorry for cd1 ,same here ,:cry:Really pissed as my chart was looking so different ,am going back to the cbfm for three months then ntnp ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Same here. Our charts just like to look pretty to fool us :cry:

Here's to trying again :hugs:


----------



## Creative

whats cbfm? yes i could go and look it up, but I am tooooooo lazy!


----------



## lilblossom

Creative said:


> whats cbfm? yes i could go and look it up, but I am tooooooo lazy!

clear blue fertility monitor I believe... Heading off to bed...would try to bd but hubby is tired and sleeping already and I have to be back at work in 8 hours. Hell week for me has started. I will try to pop in when I can but you may not see many posts from me this week. baby dust to all.. Night night


----------



## Desperado167

Creative said:


> whats cbfm? yes i could go and look it up, but I am tooooooo lazy!

Hi ,yes a cbfm is a clear blue fertility monitor ,I used it last year and got a bfp after a few months ,it tests your urine every day and gives u highs lows and peaks days to bd on ,hope it works ,slowly running out of hope here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Trying not to worry about it this month and see what happens - I think i will OV at the end of this week.

On a different note, the olympic torch came through our village today, right past our house. It came through at about 9.15am, but people starting arriving at 7.00am!! never seen so many people.

It was good fun and a great atmosphere - into our house after for bacon and sausage butties, followed by a trip to the pub next door at 10.30am to join in the fun there!!

Pity it wasn`t a bit later, but it was all good fun!!!


----------



## Madeline

Dacareoi that sounds great you guys myst b so excited :) Its not long now...FX for you :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Xanth

What's happening with everyone?

I thought I'd accidentally unsubscribed from this thread :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

I think we all were just being kind of quiet this cycle. I am having lots of promising symptoms but have had cycles before where I got lots of symptoms and nothing. I also had a nice temp jump today. All that said I decided this is the last cycle we are going to actively try. Not ordering anymore opks, probably won't even chart anymore but will see if I can give it all up cold turkey haha. This is the last shot at a bfp before the due date and we gave it a good 6 months of trying...Its just too hard to take every month so think we should just live life normally. All that said I really think there is a good chance we are pregnant. Even had some pink spotting on Sunday night.


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> I think we all were just being kind of quiet this cycle. I am having lots of promising symptoms but have had cycles before where I got lots of symptoms and nothing. I also had a nice temp jump today. All that said I decided this is the last cycle we are going to actively try. Not ordering anymore opks, probably won't even chart anymore but will see if I can give it all up cold turkey haha. This is the last shot at a bfp before the due date and we gave it a good 6 months of trying...Its just too hard to take every month so think we should just live life normally. All that said I really think there is a good chance we are pregnant. Even had some pink spotting on Sunday night.

I passed my due date last Wednesday.

I've got my fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about trying to just live life normally. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

how did it feel getting to your due dates? I am pretty worried about getting to mine.
I only managed a couple of BD over the ovulation period. now I'm on the TTW and I know it's going to be a long wait. I have no sticks at home so won't be tempted to pee on them before the 22nd. I also have a wedding that day so I'm hoping I am going to be a happy girl then.
I've got a lot of work in at the moment and have also got the orders of service to collate and make before then, I've a couple of public speaking events and the farmers market to do this weekend so i'll be pretty busy.


----------



## lilblossom

Creative said:


> how did it feel getting to your due dates? I am pretty worried about getting to mine.
> I only managed a couple of BD over the ovulation period. now I'm on the TTW and I know it's going to be a long wait. I have no sticks at home so won't be tempted to pee on them before the 22nd. I also have a wedding that day so I'm hoping I am going to be a happy girl then.
> I've got a lot of work in at the moment and have also got the orders of service to collate and make before then, I've a couple of public speaking events and the farmers market to do this weekend so i'll be pretty busy.

Well my dd is just a few weeks away. I will probably try to find ways to be very busy that day but I expect to be sad. 

As for the poas temptation. I am very proud of myself that I have one ic in the house that has been calling my name and have ignored it. Plan to wait til af is due but we all know I will probably cave.


----------



## Xanth

I cried and cried and cried the day before, but I had a houseful on the actual day. I bought a lovely little charm though. I can't remember the name of the site at the mo. the link is in my journal. It was only £4.95


----------



## Butterfly67

Things quiet with me too - am on my last cycle and I don't think I am pg so that will be it. I am going to look at adoption but not sure if I will pass all the tests or even get the courage to go through with it :shrug:

Initially I thought that when my due date came I wouldn't even think about it but it is already looming in my head and it is not til October :dohh:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

hi all, my due date was a bit strange in a way. i was due 15th June, but my other 3 have all been early, so i thought this LO would be born around 1st or 2nd June, so I did think about it on thise days, but then 2 days later we went off to Disneyland Paris for a few days.
On my actual due date I didn`t even think about it until the afternoon.

Got positive OPK yesterday, so we`ll see what happens this month. I know what you mean though about trying to be normal, it consumes you doesn`t it, it`s all I can think of all the time. We have only had 2 tries, this month is the third, so it is still early days for us.

Good luck to everyone for this month.


----------



## lilblossom

dancareoi said:


> hi all, my due date was a bit strange in a way. i was due 15th June, but my other 3 have all been early, so i thought this LO would be born around 1st or 2nd June, so I did think about it on thise days, but then 2 days later we went off to Disneyland Paris for a few days.
> On my actual due date I didn`t even think about it until the afternoon.
> 
> Got positive OPK yesterday, so we`ll see what happens this month. I know what you mean though about trying to be normal, it consumes you doesn`t it, it`s all I can think of all the time. We have only had 2 tries, this month is the third, so it is still early days for us.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for this month.

yeah, its been 7 months since we learned we were loosing our pregnancy. We started right away but it took well over a month for the hcg to completely go back to 0. I guess that said we have been trying for 5 months. If we try again it would only be for one more month I think be cause all the disappointment is so crushing to my soul. All that said I do feel optimistic although have on other cycles too that all ended in negatives.
:shrug:


----------



## Creative

> I do feel optimistic although have on other cycles too that all ended in negatives.
> :shrug:

I'm the same. I keep thinking well all that stuff at the right time... well I'm sure to get pg, then POAS lots and all neg.
We've always used condoms and not had a slip off or split and yet I still have three children and two MC's so with a full load I'm going to get caught. It's very soul distroying not to catch.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I do feel optimistic although have on other cycles too that all ended in negatives.
> :shrug:
> 
> I'm the same. I keep thinking well all that stuff at the right time... well I'm sure to get pg, then POAS lots and all neg.
> We've always used condoms and not had a slip off or split and yet I still have three children and two MC's so with a full load I'm going to get caught. It's very soul distroying not to catch.Click to expand...

i had all good intention of only DTD every other day this month - but was worried to miss a day so have ended up every day for 5 days - so worried now that it was toom much!!

i think we can try too hard and over analylise everything, which i don`t think helps - i am now in dreaded TWW. Already planning what to do next month - definately every other day. If that fails then i don`t know.

All DH has had to do in the past is look at me and i was PG - so all this TTC and nothing happening is all new to me.


----------



## Xanth

I'm in the TTW now as well, but it's my last for a while.

I finally had my letter back from the hospital today. Due to my underactive thyroid and a vitamin D deficiency they want me to stop TTC for 3 months while they get the levels right :cry::cry:


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> I'm in the TTW now as well, but it's my last for a while.
> 
> I finally had my letter back from the hospital today. Due to my underactive thyroid and a vitamin D deficiency they want me to stop TTC for 3 months while they get the levels right :cry::cry:

That's a blow, but at least once it's right, you'll feel a lot better.

I've been very lucky for this TWW. I've a farmers market, a demonstration and talk, a wedding to make my outfit for and the orders of service to type and collate and make up. I can't see me having much time to WAIT!


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> I'm in the TTW now as well, but it's my last for a while.
> 
> I finally had my letter back from the hospital today. Due to my underactive thyroid and a vitamin D deficiency they want me to stop TTC for 3 months while they get the levels right :cry::cry:

Sorry to hear that - but try to look on the positive side of things - if these are things can be treated then hopefully when you are PG again all will be well. If they go untreated it may continue to cause problems.

i know it`s not what you want to hear, but everything happens for a reason and for the best, so hopefully this will all work to the good.

creative - wish i`d got something to keep my mind of things - I am now back at work 2 days a week. DH and I have our own business and as my youngest is now at nursery i work 9-3 - so that does occupy my mind with other things.

How many DPO are you both - I am 1 DPO - I had OV pains yesyerday and know i did OV due to OPK on Tue - but I am still getting a little discomfort - it doesn`t hurt and is a little difficult to explain, maybe it`s the egg travelling down the tube!!! hopefully a fertilised egg!!!!


----------



## lilblossom

The time leading up to ovulation I was busy at work and did manage to dtd at the right times ...I think...so I don't think I stressed during then. this week I keep thinking ff got my ovulation date wrong though and this morning I input my temp and now ff is confused so I think I o'ed 2 days later. That being the case I am like 10 dpo now. Crampy but not af like. My bbs are bothering me more than any other cycle since we started ttc. I also had a hard time getting to sleep last night. so there is my update on symptoms...2 days til testing If I last that long haha


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> The time leading up to ovulation I was busy at work and did manage to dtd at the right times ...I think...so I don't think I stressed during then. this week I keep thinking ff got my ovulation date wrong though and this morning I input my temp and now ff is confused so I think I o'ed 2 days later. That being the case I am like 10 dpo now. Crampy but not af like. My bbs are bothering me more than any other cycle since we started ttc. I also had a hard time getting to sleep last night. so there is my update on symptoms...2 days til testing If I last that long haha

keeping everything crossed for you:dust::dust:


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TTW now as well, but it's my last for a while.
> 
> I finally had my letter back from the hospital today. Due to my underactive thyroid and a vitamin D deficiency they want me to stop TTC for 3 months while they get the levels right :cry::cry:
> 
> That's a blow, but at least once it's right, you'll feel a lot better.
> 
> I've been very lucky for this TWW. I've a farmers market, a demonstration and talk, a wedding to make my outfit for and the orders of service to type and collate and make up. I can't see me having much time to WAIT!Click to expand...

Yes I'm hoping that once all that's sorted I'll be able to have a full term pregnancy.

You've just reminded me that I should be writing place settings for a wedding. I suppose I could do those :thumbup:



dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TTW now as well, but it's my last for a while.
> 
> I finally had my letter back from the hospital today. Due to my underactive thyroid and a vitamin D deficiency they want me to stop TTC for 3 months while they get the levels right :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry to hear that - but try to look on the positive side of things - if these are things can be treated then hopefully when you are PG again all will be well. If they go untreated it may continue to cause problems.
> 
> i know it`s not what you want to hear, but everything happens for a reason and for the best, so hopefully this will all work to the good.
> 
> creative - wish i`d got something to keep my mind of things - I am now back at work 2 days a week. DH and I have our own business and as my youngest is now at nursery i work 9-3 - so that does occupy my mind with other things.
> 
> How many DPO are you both - I am 1 DPO - I had OV pains yesyerday and know i did OV due to OPK on Tue - but I am still getting a little discomfort - it doesn`t hurt and is a little difficult to explain, maybe it`s the egg travelling down the tube!!! hopefully a fertilised egg!!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed.

FF says 3 dpo.


----------



## Xanth

lilblossom said:


> The time leading up to ovulation I was busy at work and did manage to dtd at the right times ...I think...so I don't think I stressed during then. this week I keep thinking ff got my ovulation date wrong though and this morning I input my temp and now ff is confused so I think I o'ed 2 days later. That being the case I am like 10 dpo now. Crampy but not af like. My bbs are bothering me more than any other cycle since we started ttc. I also had a hard time getting to sleep last night. so there is my update on symptoms...2 days til testing If I last that long haha

Fingers crossed. I wouldn't be able to last :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Thought i would drop in to see if there is any news!!!

Lil - any luck???


----------



## lilblossom

No bfn on saturday and af on sunday so on a break so to speak...are gonna just not prevent. I may still temp just cause it a habit and it will tell me when to really expect af but otherwise gonna relax and accept that it just may not be in the cards for us


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> No bfn on saturday and af on sunday so on a break so to speak...are gonna just not prevent. I may still temp just cause it a habit and it will tell me when to really expect af but otherwise gonna relax and accept that it just may not be in the cards for us

Sorry to hear that. I think NTNP is probably a better way to go - if you are more relaxed about things, maybe they are more likely to happen.

I know myself with all this temping and sympton spotting it drives you crazy and I don`t think it helps. If nothing happens this month, i will do the ususal again next month, but after that I too might forget FF and see what happens.:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Sorry to hear that lilblossom xx


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> No bfn on saturday and af on sunday so on a break so to speak...are gonna just not prevent. I may still temp just cause it a habit and it will tell me when to really expect af but otherwise gonna relax and accept that it just may not be in the cards for us

sad:(


----------



## lilblossom

I usually just hit the thanks button when responding to the nice things others say here at B & B but I wanted to actually thank you all in a post because you are the most supportive women I have been around since this all began. Don't get me wrong, there is support through out this forum but this particular thread has been so comforting probably because we are all over 40 and are in the same boat. so Thank You All!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

All that said I have taken down my chart from my signature. I am still temping but gonna try to not put so much focus on it. I will share whats going on here though. Just trying to be more low key.


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> Don't get me wrong, there is support through out this forum but this particular thread has been so comforting probably because we are all over 40 and are in the same boat. so Thank You All!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> .

i totally agree. This is my home too!!


----------



## dancareoi

This temping lark and sympton spotting is starting to do my head in!!!

Last month i had second temp rise and cramping and still BFN. This month I have had a second temo rise today at 7 DPO and when I overlay the charts they look the same, so already thinking i am out and getting down.

I will chart again next month, although we are away for a week so it won`t be qyute so accurate as i won`t take thermometer away with us - we are away 2 weeks at end of august so i won`t bother charting then - maybe something will happen then!

baby dust to all.


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there is support through out this forum but this particular thread has been so comforting probably because we are all over 40 and are in the same boat. so Thank You All!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> .
> 
> i totally agree. This is my home too!!Click to expand...

I love you all too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> This temping lark and sympton spotting is starting to do my head in!!!
> 
> Last month i had second temp rise and cramping and still BFN. This month I have had a second temo rise today at 7 DPO and when I overlay the charts they look the same, so already thinking i am out and getting down.
> 
> I will chart again next month, although we are away for a week so it won`t be qyute so accurate as i won`t take thermometer away with us - we are away 2 weeks at end of august so i won`t bother charting then - maybe something will happen then!
> 
> baby dust to all.

ooh I had a second temp rise today. Was hoping it might turn into a triphasic chart. You never know. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> This temping lark and sympton spotting is starting to do my head in!!!
> 
> Last month i had second temp rise and cramping and still BFN. This month I have had a second temo rise today at 7 DPO and when I overlay the charts they look the same, so already thinking i am out and getting down.
> 
> I will chart again next month, although we are away for a week so it won`t be qyute so accurate as i won`t take thermometer away with us - we are away 2 weeks at end of august so i won`t bother charting then - maybe something will happen then!
> 
> baby dust to all.
> 
> ooh I had a second temp rise today. Was hoping it might turn into a triphasic chart. You never know. Fingers crossed :hugs:Click to expand...

i am also very tired, and for the last 3 days, and in particular today have increased creamy CM - sorry if TMI - but no other symptons.

Each month seems different, so this is probably just another month of my body playing mind games - i am 7 DPO today - aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh:hugs:

just looked at your chart - temp drop followed by temp increase - looks good!!!


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> This temping lark and sympton spotting is starting to do my head in!!!
> 
> Last month i had second temp rise and cramping and still BFN. This month I have had a second temo rise today at 7 DPO and when I overlay the charts they look the same, so already thinking i am out and getting down.
> 
> I will chart again next month, although we are away for a week so it won`t be qyute so accurate as i won`t take thermometer away with us - we are away 2 weeks at end of august so i won`t bother charting then - maybe something will happen then!
> 
> baby dust to all.
> 
> ooh I had a second temp rise today. Was hoping it might turn into a triphasic chart. You never know. Fingers crossed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i am also very tired, and for the last 3 days, and in particular today have increased creamy CM - sorry if TMI - but no other symptons.
> 
> Each month seems different, so this is probably just another month of my body playing mind games - i am 7 DPO today - aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh:hugs:
> 
> just looked at your chart - temp drop followed by temp increase - looks good!!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I've given up trying to symptom spot now. I convince myself they're all signs lol


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> This temping lark and sympton spotting is starting to do my head in!!!
> 
> Last month i had second temp rise and cramping and still BFN. This month I have had a second temo rise today at 7 DPO and when I overlay the charts they look the same, so already thinking i am out and getting down.
> 
> I will chart again next month, although we are away for a week so it won`t be qyute so accurate as i won`t take thermometer away with us - we are away 2 weeks at end of august so i won`t bother charting then - maybe something will happen then!
> 
> baby dust to all.
> 
> ooh I had a second temp rise today. Was hoping it might turn into a triphasic chart. You never know. Fingers crossed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i am also very tired, and for the last 3 days, and in particular today have increased creamy CM - sorry if TMI - but no other symptons.
> 
> Each month seems different, so this is probably just another month of my body playing mind games - i am 7 DPO today - aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh:hugs:
> 
> just looked at your chart - temp drop followed by temp increase - looks good!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I've given up trying to symptom spot now. I convince myself they're all signs lolClick to expand...

i do too = first month trying i was sooo tired and couldnt stop going to the loo - BFN.
Second cycle - cramping and second temp rise - BFN
Everything that happens I put of FF chart - the pregnanyc estimator is showing a lot lower points than it did the last 2 months.
As i said before, we will be away for 3 weeks in summer so i won`t bother charting then, hopefully I will be able to chill a bit and relax - maybe conceive a holiday baby!!
We are in Butlins first week of summer hols, we have a 3 bed room, so we will have a little privacy. At end of summer we will be stopping in a bungalow, so plenty of privacy there!!!
Got something else to add to my FF chart - gassy!!! (sorry if TMI!!!))) Good job I am alone!!!!:haha:


----------



## Xanth

Hahaha I had that problem last night. We are both 8dpo today? I won't be testing early this time. I'm going away tonight. Only to our caravan for the weekend, but I'm not taking any hpts. That way I won't be tempted lol xx


----------



## Creative

BFN at PO day 13 so I think I will be "trying again next month"


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Hahaha I had that problem last night. We are both 8dpo today? I won't be testing early this time. I'm going away tonight. Only to our caravan for the weekend, but I'm not taking any hpts. That way I won't be tempted lol xx

I am 8 DPo and caved and POAs - BFN - no surprise there.

i just if I was PG I might get a very very faint line, but nothing:cry:

I will try and hold off over the weekend and wait til monday/tuesday. My usual LP is 10 days although last month it went to 11.

On a different note, it`s 3 years ago today that we lost our first LO at 8 weeks.:cry:


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> BFN at PO day 13 so I think I will be "trying again next month"

:hugs:

Have you got a pic?


----------



## Creative

no pic, but is was so pristine white that there wasn't even a hint of anything.


----------



## dancareoi

That was the same as mine, not a hint of anything - I know i shouldn`t have done it as only 8 DPO, but I got carried away.

Really thought this would be my month.

this TTC sucks!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Hahaha I had that problem last night. We are both 8dpo today? I won't be testing early this time. I'm going away tonight. Only to our caravan for the weekend, but I'm not taking any hpts. That way I won't be tempted lol xx

have a good weekend. Wish i could be away for the weekend to take my mind of all of this TTC nonsense. Back to the drawing board.:cry:


----------



## Xanth

Awww ladies. I'm sorry to hear that. Well if I'm not pregnant this month ive got my few months break. I'll still be here cheering you on though xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Awww ladies. I'm sorry to hear that. Well if I'm not pregnant this month ive got my few months break. I'll still be here cheering you on though xxx

well it`s saturday night and i am 9 DPO resisted the urge to test with FMU this morning. I have one clear blue early test that can test 4 days before AF, so it would work now, but I don`t want to use it.

I have felt this way the last few months, although I want to know, the not knowing gives you hope. If I had a BFN today I would be so upset, at least this way i get another couple of days without feeling totally disheartened.

My AF could be due to start tomorrow, I have had 10 day LP for a long time, but last month was 11 days. My AF usually started with the smallest amount of blood, that makes you think it`s not really coming, although you know it is. So i would expect to see that tomorrow or monday.

The last couple of months, it is not enough for spotting(sorry if TMI) but just a bit when wiping, so you try and tell yourself it is implantation, but you know it isn`t really.

Not looking forward to next couple of days.


----------



## Creative

Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Awww ladies. I'm sorry to hear that. Well if I'm not pregnant this month ive got my few months break. I'll still be here cheering you on though xxx
> 
> well it`s saturday night and i am 9 DPO resisted the urge to test with FMU this morning. I have one clear blue early test that can test 4 days before AF, so it would work now, but I don`t want to use it.
> 
> I have felt this way the last few months, although I want to know, the not knowing gives you hope. If I had a BFN today I would be so upset, at least this way i get another couple of days without feeling totally disheartened.
> 
> My AF could be due to start tomorrow, I have had 10 day LP for a long time, but last month was 11 days. My AF usually started with the smallest amount of blood, that makes you think it`s not really coming, although you know it is. So i would expect to see that tomorrow or monday.
> 
> The last couple of months, it is not enough for spotting(sorry if TMI) but just a bit when wiping, so you try and tell yourself it is implantation, but you know it isn`t really.
> 
> Not looking forward to next couple of days.Click to expand...

I shall be POAS in the morning. I've waited long enough haha


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.

How many DPO are you Creative xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...

:bfn: :witch: CD1

Feeling very very down and low tonight. Checking my FF chart and it appears my LP is only 9 days not 10 as I thought - so that is a problem.

I am going to try and see my doctor this week, as we are going away next week and I don`t want to leave it any longer.

I know vitamin B6 can help, but i am taking pregnacare pre-natal.

I am totally devasted - somebody out there really hates me - taking my baby away at 13 weeks and now this:nope:

why me, what have i ever done - i feel like my heart has been ripped out.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...

Not sure exactly. I had EWCM on day 12, 13, 14 and 15. If I ovulated on day 14 I am PO16.

Still no AF.


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :bfn: :witch: CD1
> 
> Feeling very very down and low tonight. Checking my FF chart and it appears my LP is only 9 days not 10 as I thought - so that is a problem.
> 
> I am going to try and see my doctor this week, as we are going away next week and I don`t want to leave it any longer.
> 
> I know vitamin B6 can help, but i am taking pregnacare pre-natal.
> 
> I am totally devasted - somebody out there really hates me - taking my baby away at 13 weeks and now this:nope:
> 
> why me, what have i ever done - i feel like my heart has been ripped out.:cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

After i wrote this i spent a long time googling and think i may have a low Progesterone level. 

I am wondering if the pregnacare preconception tablets are not agreeing with my either, since my MC in Jan i have been taking one every day. It may be coincidence, but since then i have been worried about my periods, each month they last about 5-6 days with heavy bleeding for a couple with blood clots/lumps of tissue, which can be caused by low progesterone.

I have decided to stop taking them and go back to folic acid only and I want to start taking vitamin B6 but not sure how much. I am going to see my doctor on wednesday about this.

On advice from other people, I have also googled acupuncturists in my area and am going to speak to them to see if it something they could help with.

creative - just keep testing, it may be your month

xanth - how about you?


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not sure exactly. I had EWCM on day 12, 13, 14 and 15. If I ovulated on day 14 I am PO16.
> 
> Still no AF.Click to expand...

argh our bodies just try to confuse us :growlmad:

No AF is a good sign though.


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not sure exactly. I had EWCM on day 12, 13, 14 and 15. If I ovulated on day 14 I am PO16.
> 
> Still no AF.Click to expand...




dancareoi said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :bfn: :witch: CD1
> 
> Feeling very very down and low tonight. Checking my FF chart and it appears my LP is only 9 days not 10 as I thought - so that is a problem.
> 
> I am going to try and see my doctor this week, as we are going away next week and I don`t want to leave it any longer.
> 
> I know vitamin B6 can help, but i am taking pregnacare pre-natal.
> 
> I am totally devasted - somebody out there really hates me - taking my baby away at 13 weeks and now this:nope:
> 
> why me, what have i ever done - i feel like my heart has been ripped out.:cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> After i wrote this i spent a long time googling and think i may have a low Progesterone level.
> 
> I am wondering if the pregnacare preconception tablets are not agreeing with my either, since my MC in Jan i have been taking one every day. It may be coincidence, but since then i have been worried about my periods, each month they last about 5-6 days with heavy bleeding for a couple with blood clots/lumps of tissue, which can be caused by low progesterone.
> 
> I have decided to stop taking them and go back to folic acid only and I want to start taking vitamin B6 but not sure how much. I am going to see my doctor on wednesday about this.
> 
> On advice from other people, I have also googled acupuncturists in my area and am going to speak to them to see if it something they could help with.
> 
> creative - just keep testing, it may be your month
> 
> xanth - how about you?Click to expand...

The B6 definitely helped lengthen my LP :thumbup: You can get them 3 for 2 at Tesco. You have to take 5-10 though, as they're only a small dose.

Well I feel a bit guilty writing this. Got a :bfp: this morning.

I know you'll all understand though, when I say I just can't get excited, and I'm just wondering how long it's going to last :cry::cry:


----------



## Creative

Don't feel guilty at all. I think it's utterly fab and hope it's a sticky one.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not sure exactly. I had EWCM on day 12, 13, 14 and 15. If I ovulated on day 14 I am PO16.
> 
> Still no AF.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Well I was expecting AF overnight and she never came.I've been running around organising a wedding all day and just come in and AF still is not here. I did POAS first thig, but it was a BFN again. I have felt slightly queezy the last few days, but I would have thought it would have shown as a BFP before now if I was pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> How many DPO are you Creative xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :bfn: :witch: CD1
> 
> Feeling very very down and low tonight. Checking my FF chart and it appears my LP is only 9 days not 10 as I thought - so that is a problem.
> 
> I am going to try and see my doctor this week, as we are going away next week and I don`t want to leave it any longer.
> 
> I know vitamin B6 can help, but i am taking pregnacare pre-natal.
> 
> I am totally devasted - somebody out there really hates me - taking my baby away at 13 weeks and now this:nope:
> 
> why me, what have i ever done - i feel like my heart has been ripped out.:cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> After i wrote this i spent a long time googling and think i may have a low Progesterone level.
> 
> I am wondering if the pregnacare preconception tablets are not agreeing with my either, since my MC in Jan i have been taking one every day. It may be coincidence, but since then i have been worried about my periods, each month they last about 5-6 days with heavy bleeding for a couple with blood clots/lumps of tissue, which can be caused by low progesterone.
> 
> I have decided to stop taking them and go back to folic acid only and I want to start taking vitamin B6 but not sure how much. I am going to see my doctor on wednesday about this.
> 
> On advice from other people, I have also googled acupuncturists in my area and am going to speak to them to see if it something they could help with.
> 
> creative - just keep testing, it may be your month
> 
> xanth - how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> The B6 definitely helped lengthen my LP :thumbup: You can get them 3 for 2 at Tesco. You have to take 5-10 though, as they're only a small dose.
> 
> Well I feel a bit guilty writing this. Got a :bfp: this morning.
> 
> I know you'll all understand though, when I say I just can't get excited, and I'm just wondering how long it's going to last :cry::cry:Click to expand...

There is no need to feel guilty, you have been trying for long enough. We need some good news.

Positive thoughts for a sticky bean. I recall your blood sugars were a problem?? Just eat all the boring foods, hopefully that will help and will you be able to get a vit D supp? 

I am going to go out now and buy some B6, probably go to Boots.

How much did your LP lengthen by?


----------



## Xanth

Thanks ladies. :hugs::hugs:

My LP lengthened from 9 days to 12. It lengthened by one day the first month I took it. Hope it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Thanks ladies. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> My LP lengthened from 9 days to 12. It lengthened by one day the first month I took it. Hope it works for you :thumbup:

what a game that was!!!! Went to Bootsw and Sainsbury and neither had a high enough dosage.

I then went to Tesco and was about to buy 3 tubs of their extra strength B vitamins which had 10mg per table.

However, i went to pharmacy and asked them and she had something stronger, which you can buy over the counter - Pyridoxine - 1 tablet is 50mg.

She said to take the one for now and see what the doctor says when i see her.

I have also just spoken to an acupuncturist who deals with this sort of thing and have booked a free consultation with him on 8th august, to have a chat and see if i want to proceed. He suggests an 8 weekly course.

the way I see it, this can only help me generally, although i hate needles, but if i do get PG before the appointments start (which will probably be sept due to hols etc) i can always cancel.

What dosage of B6 did you take?


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> My LP lengthened from 9 days to 12. It lengthened by one day the first month I took it. Hope it works for you :thumbup:
> 
> what a game that was!!!! Went to Bootsw and Sainsbury and neither had a high enough dosage.
> 
> I then went to Tesco and was about to buy 3 tubs of their extra strength B vitamins which had 10mg per table.
> 
> However, i went to pharmacy and asked them and she had something stronger, which you can buy over the counter - Pyridoxine - 1 tablet is 50mg.
> 
> She said to take the one for now and see what the doctor says when i see her.
> 
> I have also just spoken to an acupuncturist who deals with this sort of thing and have booked a free consultation with him on 8th august, to have a chat and see if i want to proceed. He suggests an 8 weekly course.
> 
> the way I see it, this can only help me generally, although i hate needles, but if i do get PG before the appointments start (which will probably be sept due to hols etc) i can always cancel.
> 
> What dosage of B6 did you take?Click to expand...

I took 5 of the Tesco ones daily. So 50mg. I know u can go higher. Some days I took an extra couple for good measure lol, but mostly 5 a day. 
Acupuncture scares me but lots of ladies on here swear by it. Hopefully you won't need it :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> My LP lengthened from 9 days to 12. It lengthened by one day the first month I took it. Hope it works for you :thumbup:
> 
> what a game that was!!!! Went to Bootsw and Sainsbury and neither had a high enough dosage.
> 
> I then went to Tesco and was about to buy 3 tubs of their extra strength B vitamins which had 10mg per table.
> 
> However, i went to pharmacy and asked them and she had something stronger, which you can buy over the counter - Pyridoxine - 1 tablet is 50mg.
> 
> She said to take the one for now and see what the doctor says when i see her.
> 
> I have also just spoken to an acupuncturist who deals with this sort of thing and have booked a free consultation with him on 8th august, to have a chat and see if i want to proceed. He suggests an 8 weekly course.
> 
> the way I see it, this can only help me generally, although i hate needles, but if i do get PG before the appointments start (which will probably be sept due to hols etc) i can always cancel.
> 
> What dosage of B6 did you take?Click to expand...
> 
> I took 5 of the Tesco ones daily. So 50mg. I know u can go higher. Some days I took an extra couple for good measure lol, but mostly 5 a day.
> Acupuncture scares me but lots of ladies on here swear by it. Hopefully you won't need it :thumbup:Click to expand...

This 50mg will hopefully do the trick.

The acupuncturist is a back up option, but the way i see it, it can`t do any harm, especially as they claim it`s help sustain pregnancies as well.

We shall see.

have you booked to see your doctor yet?


----------



## Xanth

I haven't lol. I just bypass the Dr and straight to the consultant. He'll be inviting me to his Christmas party, I see him so much lol.

Diabetic clinic is on Friday. I'm too scared to ring at the moment lol. I'm giving it a couple of days. They can usually squeeze me in ;)


----------



## Creative

AF came. so I'm back to CD1.


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> AF came. so I'm back to CD1.

:hug:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> AF came. so I'm back to CD1.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xanth - go and sit in the garden - that should help your vitamin D - sun at last.

the kids are having a water fight, first one for my 2 year old and he is loving it. 

Feeling more positive this afternoon - I`m going to take the 50mg B6 and the pregnacare and see what doc says - that will be 60mg of B6.

hopefully just 1-2 increase in LP will be enough.


----------



## Creative

Thanks
I was actually quite glad as all the POAS was telling me NO and I wanted another go.
OH probably secretly pleased as he's getting lots of practice!:blush:
Funny because all my three are autumn winter babies and I always wanted a summer baby so maybe I'm going to have one of those.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Xanth - how are you?

Just been to docs and explained about LP and clotting in AF. It could be down to low progesterone levels so the 50mg B6 a day is good and she is happy for me to take that with the pregnacare which has 10mg.

She said hopefully this should increase LP and help AF - so we will see.

in the meantime she wants to do a blood test 8 days after OPK to check i am actually OV , so i need to call docs as soon as that happens, she wants to do that for 2 cycles.

Once we have done that, we may get a clearer picture of what is going on.

Feel a bit happier now i`ve been to see her, at least I feel like i am doing something!

She also said i need to stop stressing about it all,because as we know that doesn`t help.

i explained that i am constantly on internet, in forums and charting etc and she said although it can all be helpful (which has all been very helpful, especially you wonderful ladies here) it can sometimes have an adverse effect.

The FF charting has been useful because i have found out about the short LP - but the sympton spotting after OV really stresses me out.

I am away next week for a whole week and i won`t be temping then so that will keep me away from FF and may help to relax me a little.

i will still be around here when i get back, becasue it is good to talk with people in the same boat.

Doc also said as and when I do get PG to keep taking B6 until about 12 weeks.

I am wondering now if this was the cause of my MC, as i believe that progesterone is needed to sustain a PG and if my levels were low, maybe this is why i lost my LO.

I am going to try and be positive and chill out on holiday and try to de-stress and come back fighting fit to get my rainbow.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> i explained that i am constantly on internet, in forums and charting etc and she said although it can all be helpful (which has all been very helpful, especially you wonderful ladies here) it can sometimes have an adverse effect.
> 
> .

So we are now official BAD!:happydance:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Xanth - how are you?
> 
> Just been to docs and explained about LP and clotting in AF. It could be down to low progesterone levels so the 50mg B6 a day is good and she is happy for me to take that with the pregnacare which has 10mg.
> 
> She said hopefully this should increase LP and help AF - so we will see.
> 
> in the meantime she wants to do a blood test 8 days after OPK to check i am actually OV , so i need to call docs as soon as that happens, she wants to do that for 2 cycles.
> 
> Once we have done that, we may get a clearer picture of what is going on.
> 
> Feel a bit happier now i`ve been to see her, at least I feel like i am doing something!
> 
> She also said i need to stop stressing about it all,because as we know that doesn`t help.
> 
> i explained that i am constantly on internet, in forums and charting etc and she said although it can all be helpful (which has all been very helpful, especially you wonderful ladies here) it can sometimes have an adverse effect.
> 
> The FF charting has been useful because i have found out about the short LP - but the sympton spotting after OV really stresses me out.
> 
> I am away next week for a whole week and i won`t be temping then so that will keep me away from FF and may help to relax me a little.
> 
> i will still be around here when i get back, becasue it is good to talk with people in the same boat.
> 
> Doc also said as and when I do get PG to keep taking B6 until about 12 weeks.
> 
> I am wondering now if this was the cause of my MC, as i believe that progesterone is needed to sustain a PG and if my levels were low, maybe this is why i lost my LO.
> 
> I am going to try and be positive and chill out on holiday and try to de-stress and come back fighting fit to get my rainbow.

Sounds like a positive appointment :thumbup:

I'm OK thanks. No sypmtoms though, which worries me :nope:



Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> i explained that i am constantly on internet, in forums and charting etc and she said although it can all be helpful (which has all been very helpful, especially you wonderful ladies here) it can sometimes have an adverse effect.
> 
> .
> 
> So we are now official BAD!:happydance:Click to expand...

Ive always been BAD :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Xanth - how are you?
> 
> Just been to docs and explained about LP and clotting in AF. It could be down to low progesterone levels so the 50mg B6 a day is good and she is happy for me to take that with the pregnacare which has 10mg.
> 
> She said hopefully this should increase LP and help AF - so we will see.
> 
> in the meantime she wants to do a blood test 8 days after OPK to check i am actually OV , so i need to call docs as soon as that happens, she wants to do that for 2 cycles.
> 
> Once we have done that, we may get a clearer picture of what is going on.
> 
> Feel a bit happier now i`ve been to see her, at least I feel like i am doing something!
> 
> She also said i need to stop stressing about it all,because as we know that doesn`t help.
> 
> i explained that i am constantly on internet, in forums and charting etc and she said although it can all be helpful (which has all been very helpful, especially you wonderful ladies here) it can sometimes have an adverse effect.
> 
> The FF charting has been useful because i have found out about the short LP - but the sympton spotting after OV really stresses me out.
> 
> I am away next week for a whole week and i won`t be temping then so that will keep me away from FF and may help to relax me a little.
> 
> i will still be around here when i get back, becasue it is good to talk with people in the same boat.
> 
> Doc also said as and when I do get PG to keep taking B6 until about 12 weeks.
> 
> I am wondering now if this was the cause of my MC, as i believe that progesterone is needed to sustain a PG and if my levels were low, maybe this is why i lost my LO.
> 
> I am going to try and be positive and chill out on holiday and try to de-stress and come back fighting fit to get my rainbow.
> 
> Sounds like a positive appointment :thumbup:
> 
> I'm OK thanks. No sypmtoms though, which worries me :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> i explained that i am constantly on internet, in forums and charting etc and she said although it can all be helpful (which has all been very helpful, especially you wonderful ladies here) it can sometimes have an adverse effect.
> 
> .Click to expand...
> 
> So we are now official BAD!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive always been BAD :haha:Click to expand...

xanth - still early days for symptons, I`m guessing you are only about 4 weeks, so no need to worry yet. :thumbup::thumbup:

:muaha:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Can I join in?

Hi everybody...a little about me. I am 41 years old, no children, never been married. I met a wonderful man 3 years ago who has 2 older children from a previous marriage. I was on the pill because I believed I did not want children but I was bit by the mommy bug so I got off the pill in November 2011 and just waited to see what would happen.
My hunny proposed to me on New Years at 12:01 and 12 days later I found out I was pregnant. I was so happy and excited. I made my appointment to go to the doctor and at the ultrasound I knew something was wrong. The doctor said I was early and had me give blood so she could test my levels - well the levels were steadily decreasing so she told me she did not think it was a viable pregnancy. I had a miscarriage in late February. 
I have never cried as much as I did. Even though it was early, I was so excited about having a baby....I just can't seem to shake the sadness.
I have been trying since March without success....
I have been stalking these boards for months and just got the courage to post after finding this thread.....hope I can join in.
I wish for all of us :dust: :dust:.


----------



## Creative

you are most welcome.


----------



## Xanth

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> Hi everybody...a little about me. I am 41 years old, no children, never been married. I met a wonderful man 3 years ago who has 2 older children from a previous marriage. I was on the pill because I believed I did not want children but I was bit by the mommy bug so I got off the pill in November 2011 and just waited to see what would happen.
> My hunny proposed to me on New Years at 12:01 and 12 days later I found out I was pregnant. I was so happy and excited. I made my appointment to go to the doctor and at the ultrasound I knew something was wrong. The doctor said I was early and had me give blood so she could test my levels - well the levels were steadily decreasing so she told me she did not think it was a viable pregnancy. I had a miscarriage in late February.
> I have never cried as much as I did. Even though it was early, I was so excited about having a baby....I just can't seem to shake the sadness.
> I have been trying since March without success....
> I have been stalking these boards for months and just got the courage to post after finding this thread.....hope I can join in.
> I wish for all of us :dust: :dust:.

It's just so devastating isn't it :hugs:

You are very welcome. We're a friendly bunch. 

The ladies on here are so lovely and supportive xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> Hi everybody...a little about me. I am 41 years old, no children, never been married. I met a wonderful man 3 years ago who has 2 older children from a previous marriage. I was on the pill because I believed I did not want children but I was bit by the mommy bug so I got off the pill in November 2011 and just waited to see what would happen.
> My hunny proposed to me on New Years at 12:01 and 12 days later I found out I was pregnant. I was so happy and excited. I made my appointment to go to the doctor and at the ultrasound I knew something was wrong. The doctor said I was early and had me give blood so she could test my levels - well the levels were steadily decreasing so she told me she did not think it was a viable pregnancy. I had a miscarriage in late February.
> I have never cried as much as I did. Even though it was early, I was so excited about having a baby....I just can't seem to shake the sadness.
> I have been trying since March without success....
> I have been stalking these boards for months and just got the courage to post after finding this thread.....hope I can join in.
> I wish for all of us :dust: :dust:.

Welcome, you are most welcome. it is good to be soemwhere with people who have been through exactly the same thing and know exactly what you are feeling and going through.

I will be 41 next minth andi had MMC 3 years ago at 8 weeks and in Jan this year i found at at 17 weeks that my LO had died at 13-14 weeks. Baby was then born sleeping 12.1.12.

Our LO was an accident, as we already have 3 kids. It`s not until you lose something that you realise how desperately you want it back!

we have been trying since May for our fourth, and so far no luck for us either, but have just realised i have a 9 day LP so trying to get that longer.

We are all here for you anytime you need to chat about anything. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, going away tomorrow for a week, so won`t be dropping in.

xanth - look after yourself.

everyone else = baby dust!!!!!!


----------



## Xanth

Tests started getting lighter yesterday. Bleeding today. 
I'm taking a little break. Wishing you all luck xxxx


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> Tests started getting lighter yesterday. Bleeding today.
> I'm taking a little break. Wishing you all luck xxxx

So sorry, take it easy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blueskyrobin

It's the ttw again, lucky enough to be trying, right? DH & I were just saying how if things had turned out differently we would be about 10 days away from another little one :( I guess I can only believe that life is unfolding exactly as it is supposed to be, hard as that is to accept sometimes....all the crying in the world won't change it & yup, I've shed pounds of tears. It is sad. I'm sad, I'm sad for everyone who knows the feeling, & everyone who will experience the sadness. We all share in common the depth of emotion, but we continue on, try again & keep trying, again & again. I guess that is the beauty of perseverance.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Tests started getting lighter yesterday. Bleeding today.
> I'm taking a little break. Wishing you all luck xxxx

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dancareoi

Blueskyrobin said:


> It's the ttw again, lucky enough to be trying, right? DH & I were just saying how if things had turned out differently we would be about 10 days away from another little one :( I guess I can only believe that life is unfolding exactly as it is supposed to be, hard as that is to accept sometimes....all the crying in the world won't change it & yup, I've shed pounds of tears. It is sad. I'm sad, I'm sad for everyone who knows the feeling, & everyone who will experience the sadness. We all share in common the depth of emotion, but we continue on, try again & keep trying, again & again. I guess that is the beauty of perseverance.

`They` say everything happens for a reason.Sometimes i wonder of `they` really know what they are talking about.

I had MMC at 17 weeks in Jan, and I can`t begin to explain how it felt to give birth to my LO who was born sleeping on 12.1.12 (13-14 weeks gestation)

Back in July 2009 I had MMC at 8 weeks, 10 months after this I gave birth to my wonderful little boy, who is now 26 months.

If I hadn`t lost my other one in 09, my gorgeous little boy would not be with us today. Yes I would have another child, but this wonderful little bundle of joy we have today, would never have been given the chance of life.

Maybe `they` are right after all.:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, how is everyone?

XANTH - so sorry it didn`t work out this time. Hopefully now you are on a break and getting everything sorted out it will work for you.

I am OV today or tomorrow, so fingers crossed for 4th time lucky!

Went to see an acupuncturist today who specialises in infertility, for a consultation.

I was very impressed with him. I know they talk the talk, but he did seem to know exactly what he was talking about and helped a large number of women my age and over get PG after years of problems.

His website states he has had 172 pregnancies. An average of 1 per week!

He said in 40% of the times it is the sperm that is the problem - hubby would love that!!!!

Anyway, he asked some questions and advised me that my MC at 13 weeks was very unusual and in all his years of prcatice i am only the second lady to lose one over 12 weeks!

He seems to think though, at the moment, that I am the problem!!!

He seems to think my blood is not good enough quality and that my 9 day LP is a major problem! He said he needs to tickle my pitutory (not sure how to spell) gland!!!!!!!

Basically, I need to OV earlier, currently day 18-20 and get a longer LP. He says he uses Chinese, Japanese and korean methods and helps the majority of ladies he sees.

He has also advised me to change my diet slightly and increase my intake of high protein food. So no more low fat spreads (thank God, because they taste awful!) full fat butter, Kerry Gold is best as from grass fed cows. Full fat cheese, good again because 1/2 fat stuff has no taste.

Plenty of dark green veg like brocolli and spinach. Plus meats, preferably beef that is grass fed.

I have been eating a lot of eggs lately and always worry that you are not supposed to have too many due to cholesteral, but he says to eat 2 a day, because high stress levels create more cholesteral than eggs do.

He said the acupuncture will make me feel better in general and he said DH would notice the difference.

He would use areas such as ears and head for the pitutory gland.

he also said if I do get PG to still go and see him as he can help in the prevention of miscarriage and can assist in fetal growth using certain areas of the body, one being the back of the leg at the bottom, something the chinese have done for 1000s of years, by increasing blood flow to the fetus.

As i say, he certainly talked the talk, so i have booked some sessions with him. Due to holidays etc, these won`t start until end of Sept. So i have booked every wed from 26th sept to 24th oct to go and see him.

The way i see it, it can`t do any harm!


----------



## Xanth

Well that all sounds very positive. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## lilblossom

Cd 1. :cry:


----------



## Creative

lilblossom said:


> Cd 1. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Hi all, how is everyone?
> 
> XANTH - so sorry it didn`t work out this time. Hopefully now you are on a break and getting everything sorted out it will work for you.
> 
> I am OV today or tomorrow, so fingers crossed for 4th time lucky!
> 
> Went to see an acupuncturist today who specialises in infertility, for a consultation.
> 
> I was very impressed with him. I know they talk the talk, but he did seem to know exactly what he was talking about and helped a large number of women my age and over get PG after years of problems.
> 
> His website states he has had 172 pregnancies. An average of 1 per week!
> 
> He said in 40% of the times it is the sperm that is the problem - hubby would love that!!!!
> 
> Anyway, he asked some questions and advised me that my MC at 13 weeks was very unusual and in all his years of prcatice i am only the second lady to lose one over 12 weeks!
> 
> He seems to think though, at the moment, that I am the problem!!!
> 
> He seems to think my blood is not good enough quality and that my 9 day LP is a major problem! He said he needs to tickle my pitutory (not sure how to spell) gland!!!!!!!
> 
> Basically, I need to OV earlier, currently day 18-20 and get a longer LP. He says he uses Chinese, Japanese and korean methods and helps the majority of ladies he sees.
> 
> He has also advised me to change my diet slightly and increase my intake of high protein food. So no more low fat spreads (thank God, because they taste awful!) full fat butter, Kerry Gold is best as from grass fed cows. Full fat cheese, good again because 1/2 fat stuff has no taste.
> 
> Plenty of dark green veg like brocolli and spinach. Plus meats, preferably beef that is grass fed.
> 
> I have been eating a lot of eggs lately and always worry that you are not supposed to have too many due to cholesteral, but he says to eat 2 a day, because high stress levels create more cholesteral than eggs do.
> 
> He said the acupuncture will make me feel better in general and he said DH would notice the difference.
> 
> He would use areas such as ears and head for the pitutory gland.
> 
> he also said if I do get PG to still go and see him as he can help in the prevention of miscarriage and can assist in fetal growth using certain areas of the body, one being the back of the leg at the bottom, something the chinese have done for 1000s of years, by increasing blood flow to the fetus.
> 
> As i say, he certainly talked the talk, so i have booked some sessions with him. Due to holidays etc, these won`t start until end of Sept. So i have booked every wed from 26th sept to 24th oct to go and see him.
> 
> The way i see it, it can`t do any harm!

Wow, he's certainly saying all the right things, but I'm such a needle wimp, I couldn't go near the place!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, how is everyone?
> 
> XANTH - so sorry it didn`t work out this time. Hopefully now you are on a break and getting everything sorted out it will work for you.
> 
> I am OV today or tomorrow, so fingers crossed for 4th time lucky!
> 
> Went to see an acupuncturist today who specialises in infertility, for a consultation.
> 
> I was very impressed with him. I know they talk the talk, but he did seem to know exactly what he was talking about and helped a large number of women my age and over get PG after years of problems.
> 
> His website states he has had 172 pregnancies. An average of 1 per week!
> 
> He said in 40% of the times it is the sperm that is the problem - hubby would love that!!!!
> 
> Anyway, he asked some questions and advised me that my MC at 13 weeks was very unusual and in all his years of prcatice i am only the second lady to lose one over 12 weeks!
> 
> He seems to think though, at the moment, that I am the problem!!!
> 
> He seems to think my blood is not good enough quality and that my 9 day LP is a major problem! He said he needs to tickle my pitutory (not sure how to spell) gland!!!!!!!
> 
> Basically, I need to OV earlier, currently day 18-20 and get a longer LP. He says he uses Chinese, Japanese and korean methods and helps the majority of ladies he sees.
> 
> He has also advised me to change my diet slightly and increase my intake of high protein food. So no more low fat spreads (thank God, because they taste awful!) full fat butter, Kerry Gold is best as from grass fed cows. Full fat cheese, good again because 1/2 fat stuff has no taste.
> 
> Plenty of dark green veg like brocolli and spinach. Plus meats, preferably beef that is grass fed.
> 
> I have been eating a lot of eggs lately and always worry that you are not supposed to have too many due to cholesteral, but he says to eat 2 a day, because high stress levels create more cholesteral than eggs do.
> 
> He said the acupuncture will make me feel better in general and he said DH would notice the difference.
> 
> He would use areas such as ears and head for the pitutory gland.
> 
> he also said if I do get PG to still go and see him as he can help in the prevention of miscarriage and can assist in fetal growth using certain areas of the body, one being the back of the leg at the bottom, something the chinese have done for 1000s of years, by increasing blood flow to the fetus.
> 
> As i say, he certainly talked the talk, so i have booked some sessions with him. Due to holidays etc, these won`t start until end of Sept. So i have booked every wed from 26th sept to 24th oct to go and see him.
> 
> The way i see it, it can`t do any harm!
> 
> Wow, he's certainly saying all the right things, but I'm such a needle wimp, I couldn't go near the place!Click to expand...

I have always had a fear of needles, but as time as gone by and after having three kids, the fear has subsided slightly. Especially as towards the end of my first PG i was diagnised gestational diabetic and had to inject myself with insulin twice a day. During all subsequent pregnancies i have had to check my blood sugar levels 4 times a day, which involved pricking fingers with needle!

He did put a needle in my habd whilst i was there and I didn`t feel a thing!

1 DPO today so we`ll see what happens. Not very optimistic due to my 9 day LP, but have been taking B6 for nearly 3 weeks so really hope that will squeeze an extra day or two!!!

LILBLOSSOM - :hug:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

My first post was on July 25th. I was so sad and had given up on the idea of me ever being pregnant. I had been trying since my miscarriage in February without success. The MyDays app on my cell phone said I was due to ovulate on July 23 and I had not done anything since 7/20. I gave up, I put all my opk's in a bag to give to someone else. I talked it over with my fiance' and we both agreed that is was just too much with all the timed sex, poas, opk's, we lost our spontaneity and intimacy. I didn't use an opk or anything, we :sex: on 7/24 and again on 7/26. I did not think about it until I realized my period was late, it was due August 8th. My boobs have been hurting, but they hurt every cycle so I wasn't obsessing about it. I am never late so I came home from work and took a test and imagine my surprise.....:bfp:
I am in shock and amazement, I am 41 years old. I thought my time had passed. I hope my story is of some encouragement to someone. I am praying for a sticky bean this time. 
I wish :dust::dust: on everyone. Please stay encouraged. God Bless you all!
*Nolagyrl*
 



Attached Files:







08102012.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Creative

Congratulations that's fab news!!!


----------



## 335437

Happy to find this thread :thumbup:! Naturally and by the end of this year. Have been trying for almost a year now--longest ever for me. Normally, it's been within 1-3 months of trying.


----------



## dancareoi

335437 said:


> Happy to find this thread :thumbup:! Naturally and by the end of this year. Have been trying for almost a year now--longest ever for me. Normally, it's been within 1-3 months of trying.

Hi and welcome. i usually conceive first time round so after having 3 goes already and waiting on 4th it is unknown territory for me.

i thought when we started it would be straight away again.

Anyway, we are all together in this and here for each other.

Lots of luck and :dust:

I am seeing my doc on wednesday for a blood test to check i am OV ok and i am starting acupuncture in september, so hoping that will work as at the moment i have a short LP which appears to be only 9 days!!!!


----------



## Xanth

Congrats Nolagyrl. 

Welcome 335437 x

Its a year yesterday that we started TTC :( 

My baby is 2 tomorrow. Can't believe it.


----------



## 335437

I'm new here, so, how do I find out everyone's age, # tries, miscarriages, current children, natural/fertility, etc. here? 

PS- I think I've had a few chemicals in the past year, also. Oh, and has anyone been using OPKs and had many days of positives near ovulation (4 or 5)?


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome Nolagyrl and many congrats.


----------



## dancareoi

335437 said:


> I'm new here, so, how do I find out everyone's age, # tries, miscarriages, current children, natural/fertility, etc. here?
> 
> PS- I think I've had a few chemicals in the past year, also. Oh, and has anyone been using OPKs and had many days of positives near ovulation (4 or 5)?

Hi, I`m Lisa and i will be 41 in two weeks time - here is my history, i`ll try and keep it short!!

Age 30 - DS - age 10 - born Nov 2001 - PG straight away

Age 33 - DD - age - - born Nov 2004 - took 4 months, but didn`t know about OPK or signs or anything at the time - however first month we used OPK I was PG.

Age 37 = May 2009 - PG first time using OPK - MMC at 8 weeks In jul 09.

Age 38 = Sept 2010 - PG first time using OPK - DS born May 2010.

Age 40 - Oct 2011 - PG by accident - healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks in Dec 11, routine check up at 17 weeks found baby had died 13-14 weeks gestation.

12-1-12 - Baby born sleeping.

May 2012 - TTC for number 4 - 3 cycles so far and no luck.

Now taking vitamin B6 to try and increase LP - also taking Pregnacare conception and trying to eat high protein food as acupuncturist thinks i have low quality blood.

Doctors checking hormone levels this cycle and next cycle and starting acupuncture sept 26th.

It has come as a total shock that it isn`t happening now after never having a problem before.

I decided to see the doctor and acupuncturist as soon as possible as if there is something up i want to sort it straight away.

I was also referred to an MC expert at Bham Heartlands Hospital. They took a load of blood and checked for loads of things, all of which are treatable, but all my tests came back fine, so nothing wrong there.

The first 3 tries i have got so upset when AF started, but this month, now i realise I have short LP, I am not holding out much hope - currently 4 DPO - I am going to try and chill and wait for blood tests and acupuncture and see if that helps.

What about you - what is your history?


----------



## 335437

I am 42, 43 next month. Trying for our 8th :). Just feel there is "one more" to love. Always gotten pregnant the first month of trying. Birthed at 22, 26, 35, 36, 37, 39, and 41 1/2 roughly. #s 5 and 6 took about 3 additional months of trying. #7 took a couple more months. This is the longest (1 year of trying to conceive) that we've had. Normal, but strange at the same time. 

I started temping a few months ago. I never have done temping or OPKs (OPK-ed for #7 only). So, now I am ;). I have bad headaches before periods- hormones, I suppose. Never had this before either...and am prone to mood swings, yay! lol I am sure my body is changing, but I feel we have love left for one more... 

I think I've had a few chemicals this past year...within a day or two of periods. Pos. preg. tests/ faint...period comes a day or two or three late, bleed a little more. I have had all healthy pregnancies and births. I am scared reading about miscarriages, etc. here...but am going with my heart. Temps. show? I am ovulating on CD 16 or so...


----------



## 335437

Oh, and going the natural route only...no tests or help. It's meant to be or it's not (for us) with the way things are. May only "try" through the end of the year and then move on to the next stage in life :flower:? Though, I have been known to say that before ::wink::


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Thank you. I appreciate it! Keeping my fingers crossed that you all get your BFP's soon :)


----------



## dancareoi

335437 said:


> Oh, and going the natural route only...no tests or help. It's meant to be or it's not (for us) with the way things are. May only "try" through the end of the year and then move on to the next stage in life :flower:? Though, I have been known to say that before ::wink::

I don`t think it matters how many you have, if you feel that need for another you just have to do it.

I always wanted number 4, but we agreed that 3 would be it. However, when I got PG last year i was delighted although DH was a little unsure.

Having now lost that LO I have been left with a huge baby shaped hole in my heart and i now feel that something is missing. DH knows how much I need this and he says it`s because he loves me and wants me to be happy that he agreed for number 4.

we certainly have room for one more to love. If I get my longed for number 4 I will be complete again!

At least we are trying and I suppose, like you say, if it`s meant to be!

If it doesn`t happen, there will always be a part of me that`s missing and i will have to learn to live with the loss, but at least we will have tried. 

Just hoping and praying that I get my longed for rainbow.

i hope you get your too.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

I am 43. Earlier this year I had a surpise pregnancy which I sadly MC at 9-11 weeks. Like most of us on here, I too was left with the baby shaped hole in my heart!
Oh agreed to try again.

1991 boy who is now 20
1993 MC 6 weeks
1993 boy who is now 18
1999 twin pregnancy ;lost one at 8 weeks, carried the other to term girl

All my pregnancies have been surprises so it's come as a shock that since march this year I've been trying and so far been unsucessful.


----------



## Caligirl123

Hi. I am new to this site. I am so happy I found it though. I have 3 children, 2 using clomid and one was a surprise. We really wanted a fourth but no luck with clomid. We sort of resigned ourselves to thinking it was not going to happen, but I always felt that somehow it still would. Sure enough shortly after I turned 40 I found out I was pregnant!!!!! Everything looked great until a routine visit at 15 weeks when no heartbeat was found. Genetics were normal. We were told it was possibly a problems with the umbilical cord?
I have been heartbroken since. The first month after the MC that we could try again I got a BFP but it was ectopic and I was treated with Methotrexate. We had to wait a few months to try again. We have been trying ever since with no luck. I have been doing injectables with IUI. I had a full blood work up for clotting disorders and all was negative except a mildly elevated Natural Killer cell count which is pretty controversial. I took intralipid therapy for a few months, each time getting a BFN so I'm really not sure if I should continue (it's an IV treatment and I pay out of pocket for everything).
I take supplements, am doing acupuncture and do yoga.
I'm just losing hope. I am sad about my loss and that it might have been my last chance. It is helpful to read what others are going through, though.


----------



## Creative

Caligirl123 said:


> Hi. I am new to this site. I am so happy I found it though. I have 3 children, 2 using clomid and one was a surprise. We really wanted a fourth but no luck with clomid. We sort of resigned ourselves to thinking it was not going to happen, but I always felt that somehow it still would. Sure enough shortly after I turned 40 I found out I was pregnant!!!!! Everything looked great until a routine visit at 15 weeks when no heartbeat was found. Genetics were normal. We were told it was possibly a problems with the umbilical cord?
> I have been heartbroken since. The first month after the MC that we could try again I got a BFP but it was ectopic and I was treated with Methotrexate. We had to wait a few months to try again. We have been trying ever since with no luck. I have been doing injectables with IUI. I had a full blood work up for clotting disorders and all was negative except a mildly elevated Natural Killer cell count which is pretty controversial. I took intralipid therapy for a few months, each time getting a BFN so I'm really not sure if I should continue (it's an IV treatment and I pay out of pocket for everything).
> I take supplements, am doing acupuncture and do yoga.
> I'm just losing hope. I am sad about my loss and that it might have been my last chance. It is helpful to read what others are going through, though.

Welcome to our little family!!!:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Hi new ladies :hug:

I'm 41. 42 next month. 

I've got 3 boys. 21, 19 & 2 today :)

The two year was a little surprise but we've loved doing it all again do much that we decided to try for another one just before he was one. 

I got pregnant in October & miscarried. Since then I've had more :( 

I'm currently seeing my consultant for various things. Vitamin D deficiency. Hypothyroidism and diabetes. 

They've asked me to take a break while they get those things under control. 

Hope we all have some luck soon.


----------



## 335437

Caligirl- What is a Natural Killer cell count?

Anyone have bouts with chemical pregnancies at all? I THINK?? I've had two in the last year...faint positives for a couple of days on preg. tests and fade outs, with periods just coming a few days late. (Most would not notice, I'd imagine, but since we're trying, I have.)


----------



## 335437

ps- :sex: <<<haha, Just HAD to do that! :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

335437 said:


> ps- :sex: <<<haha, Just HAD to do that! :haha:

Hi, saw your comment about natural killer cells - I believe this is something to do with the body attacking a fetus as foreign body - i also believe it is somrthing that can be sorted. I am sure it`s something the dr at the MC clinic mentioned. She is an expert in the field and can stop it from happening apparently!

i have never used the DTD icon, but i think it`s quite amusing!!!!!:haha:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi, I am 42 and have dropped to ntnp as all the ttc has royally stressed me out. I don't even have any opks in the house which is funny considering I had become a poas addict. I have a step daughter who is 21 and then a daughter who is 19. I had a surprise pregnancy which ended in mc in January of this year. We decided to give it a shot at getting pregnant again and after several months of trying, I am cd 7 and should ovulate right around Sunday which just happens to be my wedding anniversary so i should definitely get some bding in.

But since ntnp it gets to be fun sex with out the stress of; _omg I got a positive opk so will my temp rise tomorrow? How long do i need to lay here afterwards...did too much come out when i went to the bathroom...oh no we used lubricant and its not sperm friendly..ohhh cramping is that ovulation cramping? _ .lol...any of this sound familiar.

Anyway that is all the info on me again. I will say I had a weird af this last cycle and almost wonder if it was a chemical. Af showed a couple days earlier and was different than usual in color and consistency. Seemed closer to what I had with the mc earlier in the year. But who knows.


----------



## Caligirl123

Natural killer cells are part of the immune system. They are a type of white blood cell. My RE sent it off to a special lab and the test was very expensive( it's a blood test)There are different types of NK cells, one of which is found in the uterine lining. Some people think that an elevated level of NK cells can cause problems with implantation or miscarriage. However, uterine NK cells are different from those found in the circulation - they actually have a roll to help with implantation and placental blood flow. It unclear if the level of NK circulating in the blood stream actually correlates with the level in the uterine lining (and there are those who say it doesn't which means an elevated blood test doesn't really mean anything). And if it is elevated, it's not clear what that means either. 
So I have one RE telling me that my level is mildly elevated so I should take intralipid IV therapy before ovulation. My OB and another RE tell me that it probably doesn't mean anything. I have tried to read the medical literature on line (rather than the anecdotal accounts) and it really doesn't seem to have a lot of evidence to support it, but in the end it's pretty confusing.
As I'm sure is the case with most people on this site, I'd do almost anything that would help but I'm not sure if this is the case. It cost about $350-450 per month by the time you pay for the meds and the IV administration, not to mention the inconvenience of it. Combined with everything else I'm doing (the blood tests, US, meds, etc...) it's a lot emotionally, physically and financially. But then I say if this is the one last thing that will do the trick...


----------



## Caligirl123

Another BFN. I'm so sad... My heart is broken and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## dancareoi

Caligirl123 said:


> Another BFN. I'm so sad... My heart is broken and I don't know how to fix it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

it`s so disheartening and it fells so long before trying again.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Well i think I am 10 DPO today - FF didn`t pick anything up about OV as I didn`t temp for a few days when we were away. So I have entered OV day as CD19.

Can someone look at my chart please cos I could do with a bit of advice.

i got positive OPK on CD17 in morning - I always thought I OV 2 days after this, so CD19, but on CD18 I got a temp dip. This happened last month on day I OV!!

So i am a bit confused.

If I did OV day earlier then I am 11 DPO - usually my AF starts 10 DPO. So this means 1 of 2 things - either I am PG which will be great, but i don`t think I am or the B6 has worked and I have managed to squeeze an extra day for my LP from 9 to 10 days.

I have a clear blue test upstairs which can detect PG up to 4 days before AF but I am really reluctant to use because if I do it now and get BFN than I will be grumpy for the rest of the day and ruin the day for everyone.

So i think i will just spend the rest of the day worrying each time i go to the toilet!!!


----------



## Creative

CD2 for me.
:nope:

feeling so old and decrepit.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> CD2 for me.
> :nope:
> 
> feeling so old and decrepit.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I`ve said this before, in a way i want to know if i am Pg, but in another way, if i can not test for as long as possible you can keep that feeling of hope alive, because once that AF starts you feel all is lost and the time to OV again seems a life time away.

So sorry it is not your month.:cry:

At least if AF starts it will be over for our holiday on Sat. i won`t be temping whilst away so we`ll see what happens next month.

I will then start my acupuncute on 24th Sept.

Had a blood test last Wed at docs to check my progesterone levels to see if i did OV. Rang Friday for results, thinking if they were low, at least i would know i was out for the month! Results weren`t back. told me to try monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Creative

The months just seem to be piling up. I think 've come down with a crash, because although we read all the time about fertility falling rapidly after 40 that you never for one moment consider that it would happen to you.
AF came one day early ~ just as we were setting off on a three hour journey to go and collect the 198 year old from a viola course he's been on which includes a 5 hour concert in two halves. That's a long haul when you are feeling rough on the account of not being pregnant and also having AF. 
Was a brilliant day though!!!! and DS has been invited to play at the millennium concert hall in Cardiff with his quartet in Oct. Maybe I'll be pregnant by then!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> The months just seem to be piling up. I think 've come down with a crash, because although we read all the time about fertility falling rapidly after 40 that you never for one moment consider that it would happen to you.
> AF came one day early ~ just as we were setting off on a three hour journey to go and collect the 198 year old from a viola course he's been on which includes a 5 hour concert in two halves. That's a long haul when you are feeling rough on the account of not being pregnant and also having AF.
> Was a brilliant day though!!!! and DS has been invited to play at the millennium concert hall in Cardiff with his quartet in Oct. Maybe I'll be pregnant by then!

You always like to think you are not as old as you are or not as old as you look and think you can get away with it. But the reality check of fertility brings us back to reality with a crash.:growlmad:

Big congrats to your DS - i assume he`s 19 not 198 - although he`s doing well for a 198 year old:haha:

He must be really good and you must be bursting with pride.

Well my DS is 10 (11 in November) and will be starting year 6 in Sept and starting secondary school next Sept.

We are hoping to get him into a local grammer school as he is a bright lad, so for the last 18 months he has been having tuition to help him along the way. He is doing well and has sat 4 mock exams and has done well in all of them.

He is stting the first exam on 8th Sept and we are starting to get jittery now because it is getting so close - he will then sit another exam on 15th sept.

I spend time with him going through stuff so that helps to take my mind off things. We run our own business and I work two days a week there. Plus a DD who is 7 going on 17 and a monkey of a 2 year old.

you would think i wouldn`t have time for B & B and FF and all the like, but here we are!!!!!

in a way i wish the internet didn`t exist, life was so much easier then - no charting or sympton spotting, or the worst thing of all google!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Creative

Well it happened. My sister had her baby this weekend and I survived. I had been anticipating coming crashing down and I didn't. My daughetr was at my mum and dads this weekend and on Sat afternoon texted me and said Auntie was contracting 6-8 mins. I started to feel angry. I don't really know why, just that I was so conscious that my baby would not be coming. 
No further news came, and on sunday I headed off to church and mum and dad told me there that my sister had had a baby boy late on sat night. I actually felt relieved (and you are the only ones I am telling this to) but because she had a little boy, i didn;t feel jealous. I have two boys and one girl and would dearly love another girl (or another boy for that matter)
She chose a name that I had picked for when my daughter was born if she'd been a boy and i still didn't feel upset.
So I have survived. I am now frantically sewing a new quilt in time for my mum and dad to take it down when they go on Wednesday.


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Well it happened. My sister had her baby this weekend and I survived. I had been anticipating coming crashing down and I didn't. My daughetr was at my mum and dads this weekend and on Sat afternoon texted me and said Auntie was contracting 6-8 mins. I started to feel angry. I don't really know why, just that I was so conscious that my baby would not be coming.
> No further news came, and on sunday I headed off to church and mum and dad told me there that my sister had had a baby boy late on sat night. I actually felt relieved (and you are the only ones I am telling this to) but because she had a little boy, i didn;t feel jealous. I have two boys and one girl and would dearly love another girl (or another boy for that matter)
> She chose a name that I had picked for when my daughter was born if she'd been a boy and i still didn't feel upset.
> So I have survived. I am now frantically sewing a new quilt in time for my mum and dad to take it down when they go on Wednesday.

Awww I'm glad it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Dancareoi where are you? I saw you got your BFP. How's everything going?:hugs:


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> Dancareoi where are you? I saw you got your BFP. How's everything going?:hugs:

Oooo I didn't see that. What great news!


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Dancareoi where are you? I saw you got your BFP. How's everything going?:hugs:

Hi, I have been keeping a low profile as I didn't really want to say anything yet. However I did realise my FF showed + and I was going to remove it from my signature, but I didn't get round to it and didn't think anyone would see it!

So yes, I got my :bfp: on 19 aug, so I am approx 7+2 and as you can imagine I am worried sick.

As you know I found in June my LP was only 9 days, so I saw doctor and started taking a 50mg of vit B6 everyday along with pregnacare conception. Also the week before I OV I had an unhealthily diet, we were in butlins and I was eating sausage and fried egg every morning for breakfast!

I then had an acupuncture consultation at the beginning of aug and he thought my blood was poor quality and suggested I eat more protein and to keep eating 2 eggs a day and change from flora pro-active light, to Kerry gold butter.

Whether all this helped I don't know, but I got my BFP on the fourth try.

This morning I was at redditch hospital to see the diabetic nurse and dietician for gestational diabetes, discovered in first PG. so now having to check blood levels 4 times a day and start eating boring food!

It was hard going to the hospital this morning because I hadn't been back since I gave birth to my LO in jan. I thought about going to the babies memorial garden, where my LO's ashes were laid to rest, but I couldn't do it.

I then lost it talking to the nurse and the dietician explaining what had happened in my last PG.

When I left hospital I went to my docs to get my green notes, because on Friday I have an early scan booked in the recurrent mc clinic at birmingham heartlands hospital. Diabetic clinic wanted me back next Monday, but I have a midwife coming to see me. 

I was also getting worried because I have no morning sickness yet, sometimes just a little queasy around tea time. However, I looked it up on Internet and doc confirmed that vit B6 actually reduces the effect of morning sickness, so I will keep taking it now, it can also help sustain a pregnancy by helping to Keep progesterone levels high. My progesterone levels were low before B6 because of short LP.

Before I found I was PG my doc had taken a blood test 7 days after OV to see if I had OV. A level of 30 or above is fine and mine was 44 so I am hoping this is a good sign.

I am trying to take each day at a time. I am so scared about the scan on Friday. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Xanth

Oops sorry for outing you lol. My eagle eyes are always checking my friends charts. 
Sounds like everything is going well. I hate pricking my fingers. Although at the moment I can just do it when I feel like it lol. I had my HBa1c done last Friday and I'm back at the preconception clinic this Friday. And it's my birthday tomorrow :)

My sister used to work at Birmingham heartlands. She's back in Wton now though. 

It must have been so hard for you going back. I've never stopped going to the hospital since my first miscarriage or I think it would be hard for me. I have to sit with all the pregnant women every time. Hopefully one day you will feel at peace enough to visit the memorial garden xxxx

Keep us updated. You could start a journal :) xxx


----------



## Creative

So happy for you. I understand your worry and concern and hope for a really happy ending.
I only manage to BD once during the OV period. It's becomming such a chore (for both of us!) 
I have suspicions that this time it's not happened, but I have another couple of days yet before AF.

Nice to have you all back chatting again.


----------



## dancareoi

creative -you never know - once is all it needs!

i tried to do things a little differently this month, i.e not every day, because as you say it becomes a chore!!!!

BD - Thurs, Fri, Sun, Tue (day of positive OPK) and wed - OV day. i felt that every other day gave those spermies a little more time to recouperate!!!!

Xanth - i don`t mind being `outed` it`s quite a relief actually to have someone to talk to who knows exactly how i am feeling at the moment.

My first reading this morning though was 5.8 and should be less than 5.3, so we`ll have to see what happens there!!

Have been feeling very slightly queasy this morning, as well as extremely tired. I went to bed at 9.30pm last night - woke once in night for a wee - this never used to happen as i would always sleep through! went straight back to sleep and woke just before 7, still feel tired though!

i am hoping these are all good signs.


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> creative -you never know - once is all it needs!
> 
> i tried to do things a little differently this month, i.e not every day, because as you say it becomes a chore!!!!
> 
> BD - Thurs, Fri, Sun, Tue (day of positive OPK) and wed - OV day. i felt that every other day gave those spermies a little more time to recouperate!!!!
> 
> Xanth - i don`t mind being `outed` it`s quite a relief actually to have someone to talk to who knows exactly how i am feeling at the moment.
> 
> My first reading this morning though was 5.8 and should be less than 5.3, so we`ll have to see what happens there!!
> 
> Have been feeling very slightly queasy this morning, as well as extremely tired. I went to bed at 9.30pm last night - woke once in night for a wee - this never used to happen as i would always sleep through! went straight back to sleep and woke just before 7, still feel tired though!
> 
> i am hoping these are all good signs.

Mine was 6.2 :wacko: i've a feeling I might be taking more metformin when I go on Friday :cry:

Got everything crossed for you, but everything sounds like it's going ok.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> creative -you never know - once is all it needs!
> 
> i tried to do things a little differently this month, i.e not every day, because as you say it becomes a chore!!!!
> 
> BD - Thurs, Fri, Sun, Tue (day of positive OPK) and wed - OV day. i felt that every other day gave those spermies a little more time to recouperate!!!!
> 
> Xanth - i don`t mind being `outed` it`s quite a relief actually to have someone to talk to who knows exactly how i am feeling at the moment.
> 
> My first reading this morning though was 5.8 and should be less than 5.3, so we`ll have to see what happens there!!
> 
> Have been feeling very slightly queasy this morning, as well as extremely tired. I went to bed at 9.30pm last night - woke once in night for a wee - this never used to happen as i would always sleep through! went straight back to sleep and woke just before 7, still feel tired though!
> 
> i am hoping these are all good signs.
> 
> Mine was 6.2 :wacko: i've a feeling I might be taking more metformin when I go on Friday :cry:
> 
> Got everything crossed for you, but everything sounds like it's going ok.Click to expand...

Reading 1 hour after luch was 6.6, so well within target, for me it will be trial and error. I assume you are a diabetic. what will the metformin do?

Felt queasy this afternoon as well - dietician said little and often and if i need to snack, try a hob nob as these aren`t too sugary and the oats help as well.

You will probably notice I have changed my ticker! With the last one I was so worried about doing things that mught jinx it - i.e when I had my prescription exemption form i didn`t send it until after the 12 weeks scan, just in case - fat lot of good that did. i`ve posted the one now today - que sera sera, doesn`t matter what i do or don`t do, it won`t change the outcome.

Although if all goes to plan, we don`t want to tell anyone for as long as possible, especially the kids. there is no way i want to put them through that again, to be told they are going to have a sibling and to be told a couple if weeks later their sibling has died - worst thing ever.:nope:

Anyway, i suspect other people will start to guess before told, because I am getting a baby bump already and my jeans and trousers feel tight!! there again that might be due to excess food on holiday:wacko:

feeling very irritable today and very tired, nearly fell asleep at lunchtime!

If all goes ok on Friday, I think i will be at Heartlands again 2 weeks after that, as they said previously they would scan every 2 weeks to check all is going ok, so if something were to go wrong they will find out earlier than last time to prevent us having to go through that again.

They have promised they will look after as best as they can, so that is comforting.

just had salmon, mash potato and peas for tea, so hoping for a good reading!

Happy birthday for tomorrow - anything nice planned?


----------



## Creative

CD1:nope:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> creative -you never know - once is all it needs!
> 
> i tried to do things a little differently this month, i.e not every day, because as you say it becomes a chore!!!!
> 
> BD - Thurs, Fri, Sun, Tue (day of positive OPK) and wed - OV day. i felt that every other day gave those spermies a little more time to recouperate!!!!
> 
> Xanth - i don`t mind being `outed` it`s quite a relief actually to have someone to talk to who knows exactly how i am feeling at the moment.
> 
> My first reading this morning though was 5.8 and should be less than 5.3, so we`ll have to see what happens there!!
> 
> Have been feeling very slightly queasy this morning, as well as extremely tired. I went to bed at 9.30pm last night - woke once in night for a wee - this never used to happen as i would always sleep through! went straight back to sleep and woke just before 7, still feel tired though!
> 
> i am hoping these are all good signs.
> 
> Mine was 6.2 :wacko: i've a feeling I might be taking more metformin when I go on Friday :cry:
> 
> Got everything crossed for you, but everything sounds like it's going ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Reading 1 hour after luch was 6.6, so well within target, for me it will be trial and error. I assume you are a diabetic. what will the metformin do?
> 
> Felt queasy this afternoon as well - dietician said little and often and if i need to snack, try a hob nob as these aren`t too sugary and the oats help as well.
> 
> You will probably notice I have changed my ticker! With the last one I was so worried about doing things that mught jinx it - i.e when I had my prescription exemption form i didn`t send it until after the 12 weeks scan, just in case - fat lot of good that did. i`ve posted the one now today - que sera sera, doesn`t matter what i do or don`t do, it won`t change the outcome.
> 
> Although if all goes to plan, we don`t want to tell anyone for as long as possible, especially the kids. there is no way i want to put them through that again, to be told they are going to have a sibling and to be told a couple if weeks later their sibling has died - worst thing ever.:nope:
> 
> Anyway, i suspect other people will start to guess before told, because I am getting a baby bump already and my jeans and trousers feel tight!! there again that might be due to excess food on holiday:wacko:
> 
> feeling very irritable today and very tired, nearly fell asleep at lunchtime!
> 
> If all goes ok on Friday, I think i will be at Heartlands again 2 weeks after that, as they said previously they would scan every 2 weeks to check all is going ok, so if something were to go wrong they will find out earlier than last time to prevent us having to go through that again.
> 
> They have promised they will look after as best as they can, so that is comforting.
> 
> just had salmon, mash potato and peas for tea, so hoping for a good reading!
> 
> Happy birthday for tomorrow - anything nice planned?Click to expand...

Thank you. Had a nice day with the family and even went out while the boys babysat for a couple of hourse :thumbup:

Sounds like you're doing well with your control. How was it after the mash. I can't eat it (I love it though).

Bad news today, he wanted to start me on insulin, but I said no (the long version is in my journal lol). So now I'm taking 4 x 500mg of Metformin a day to see if that helps. I've got 8 weeks to get it right or it's insulin. If my control is ok over the next 8 weeks then he said we can start trying again :thumbup:



Creative said:


> CD1:nope:

:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> CD1:nope:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So sorry.


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> creative -you never know - once is all it needs!
> 
> i tried to do things a little differently this month, i.e not every day, because as you say it becomes a chore!!!!
> 
> BD - Thurs, Fri, Sun, Tue (day of positive OPK) and wed - OV day. i felt that every other day gave those spermies a little more time to recouperate!!!!
> 
> Xanth - i don`t mind being `outed` it`s quite a relief actually to have someone to talk to who knows exactly how i am feeling at the moment.
> 
> My first reading this morning though was 5.8 and should be less than 5.3, so we`ll have to see what happens there!!
> 
> Have been feeling very slightly queasy this morning, as well as extremely tired. I went to bed at 9.30pm last night - woke once in night for a wee - this never used to happen as i would always sleep through! went straight back to sleep and woke just before 7, still feel tired though!
> 
> i am hoping these are all good signs.
> 
> Mine was 6.2 :wacko: i've a feeling I might be taking more metformin when I go on Friday :cry:
> 
> Got everything crossed for you, but everything sounds like it's going ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Reading 1 hour after luch was 6.6, so well within target, for me it will be trial and error. I assume you are a diabetic. what will the metformin do?
> 
> Felt queasy this afternoon as well - dietician said little and often and if i need to snack, try a hob nob as these aren`t too sugary and the oats help as well.
> 
> You will probably notice I have changed my ticker! With the last one I was so worried about doing things that mught jinx it - i.e when I had my prescription exemption form i didn`t send it until after the 12 weeks scan, just in case - fat lot of good that did. i`ve posted the one now today - que sera sera, doesn`t matter what i do or don`t do, it won`t change the outcome.
> 
> Although if all goes to plan, we don`t want to tell anyone for as long as possible, especially the kids. there is no way i want to put them through that again, to be told they are going to have a sibling and to be told a couple if weeks later their sibling has died - worst thing ever.:nope:
> 
> Anyway, i suspect other people will start to guess before told, because I am getting a baby bump already and my jeans and trousers feel tight!! there again that might be due to excess food on holiday:wacko:
> 
> feeling very irritable today and very tired, nearly fell asleep at lunchtime!
> 
> If all goes ok on Friday, I think i will be at Heartlands again 2 weeks after that, as they said previously they would scan every 2 weeks to check all is going ok, so if something were to go wrong they will find out earlier than last time to prevent us having to go through that again.
> 
> They have promised they will look after as best as they can, so that is comforting.
> 
> just had salmon, mash potato and peas for tea, so hoping for a good reading!
> 
> Happy birthday for tomorrow - anything nice planned?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Had a nice day with the family and even went out while the boys babysat for a couple of hourse :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like you're doing well with your control. How was it after the mash. I can't eat it (I love it though).
> 
> Bad news today, he wanted to start me on insulin, but I said no (the long version is in my journal lol). So now I'm taking 4 x 500mg of Metformin a day to see if that helps. I've got 8 weeks to get it right or it's insulin. If my control is ok over the next 8 weeks then he said we can start trying again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> CD1:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...

In my first pg I took insulin from 34 weeks, luckily next ones were diet controlled.

Had scan today at heartlands - heartbeat found - measuring exactly right to when I OV and so far everything is exactly as it should be. Have a picture showing a little blob!

Another scan booked for wed 26th sept.

First hurdle cleared but a long way to go yet.


----------



## Xanth

Glad the scan went well x


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, I have started a pregnancy journal, hopefully this link will get you there.

Please come and stalk me!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1191087-pal-worried-sick-my-pg-journal.html


----------



## dancareoi

Won't be writing in pg journal now, will therefore be staying here with you lovely ladies.


----------



## Creative

That is just sooo sad. I'm crying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Creative

:hugs: Just come back to give you another hug. I just don't know what to say. Having been in the same situation, I know that words can't make things better, so I'll just sit here quietly and hold your hand and wipe your tears:hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Sorry I wasn't here yesterday so I've only just read your sad news.

I'm so sorry. 

This is all just so hard :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

I know today is going to be really hard, but we are all here thinking of you and holding you to our hearts!:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I know today is going to be really hard, but we are all here thinking of you and holding you to our hearts!:hugs:

I just want it over and done with, that may sound a bit clinical, but once it's done we can move on and hopefully start to try again ASAP.

I have booked some accupuncture sessions, so am really hoping that will help.:hugs:

I am trying to be strong, but inside my heart is breaking :cry:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> I am trying to be strong, but inside my heart is breaking :cry:

:hugs: I know :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

All over, I am no longer pregnant.

Doesn't seem real, this time last week all was good, then wham, it's all taken from you.

I just can't believe it happened again.

Need to move on. Have to be strong because we don't want kids to know.

I need to try again ASAP but not sure what DH thinks, so once again, as before, I am in limbo. That makes it so much worse.


----------



## Creative

My OH was reluctant at first because he saw how the MC affected me and because he loved me, he didn't want to put me through it again. He changed his mond because he saw how determind I was to try again.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> My OH was reluctant at first because he saw how the MC affected me and because he loved me, he didn't want to put me through it again. He changed his mond because he saw how determind I was to try again.

 That is how my DH feels, he doesn't want to keep putting us through this.

He doesn't understand that the thought of another loss tears me apart, but the thought of never trying will finish me.

When I lost my first 3 years ago, we agreed on the day we would try again straight away, but after our loss in jan it took him 4 months to agree. Then it took 4 months to get pregnant.

I can't wait I need to do this now. I want to leave 1 period and try again. If I bring it up now he will tell me it's to soon. Once again this is not helping me.


----------



## Angelsmommie

@ dancareoi my heart and sympathies go out to you and your DH. I have never miscarried but have lost our DD at almost 28 weeks gestation. She was in fetal distress and had to be taken out immediately. I gave birth to her on June 26th and we sadly lost her 2 days later on June 28th. Somewhere between 20 and 28 weeks my placenta stopped giving her what she needed which caused her development to be almost 5 weeks behind. The entire experience tore me up inside. Thank God for my DH for being there when I needed his strength. We decided to start trying again immediately after my first AF and still no luck 3 months later. We initially got pregnant with our angel Ariana 8 months after trying so lets hope it happens a little quicker this time around considering I'm at the young tender age of 41! ;) His sperm count is a little below average and sluggish and unfortunately both times he got tested we were under great stress. The first time his dad was near death and the second time was 2 weeks after we lost our DD. I'm sure the stress affected the results in one way or another. Regarless of his initial results we managed to get pregnant with Ariana. I'm praying to the good Lord that after this TWW something happens because I get so frustrated and disappointed when that God aweful AF comes. I feel so pressured for time and desperately want that feeling if being pregnant back! I'm desperate and determined to get the family I have always dreamed of having. My fingers and toes are crossed for all the dear ladies that are in our shoes wanting to conceive after experiencing such tragedy. :hugs: to you all! xo


----------



## dancareoi

Angelsmommie said:


> @ dancareoi my heart and sympathies go out to you and your DH. I have never miscarried but have lost our DD at almost 28 weeks gestation. She was in fetal distress and had to be taken out immediately. I gave birth to her on June 26th and we sadly lost her 2 days later on June 28th. Somewhere between 20 and 28 weeks my placenta stopped giving her what she needed which caused her development to be almost 5 weeks behind. The entire experience tore me up inside. Thank God for my DH for being there when I needed his strength. We decided to start trying again immediately after my first AF and still no luck 3 months later. We initially got pregnant with our angel Ariana 8 months after trying so lets hope it happens a little quicker this time around considering I'm at the young tender age of 41! ;) His sperm count is a little below average and sluggish and unfortunately both times he got tested we were under great stress. The first time his dad was near death and the second time was 2 weeks after we lost our DD. I'm sure the stress affected the results in one way or another. Regarless of his initial results we managed to get pregnant with Ariana. I'm praying to the good Lord that after this TWW something happens because I get so frustrated and disappointed when that God aweful AF comes. I feel so pressured for time and desperately want that feeling if being pregnant back! I'm desperate and determined to get the family I have always dreamed of having. My fingers and toes are crossed for all the dear ladies that are in our shoes wanting to conceive after experiencing such tragedy. :hugs: to you all! xo

Thank you for your kind words and i am so sorry for your loss too.

Unless someone has experienced this, they have no idea how it feels.

I feel fustrated and angry, i want to shout at someone or blame someone and i want someone to tell me why.

I am at that stage again, that i am terrified this is never going to happen now, it is tearing me apart, i just cant live the rest of my life feeling how i do right now.


----------



## Angelsmommie

dancareoi said:


> Thank you for your kind words and i am so sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Unless someone has experienced this, they have no idea how it feels.
> 
> I feel fustrated and angry, i want to shout at someone or blame someone and i want someone to tell me why.
> 
> I am at that stage again, that i am terrified this is never going to happen now, it is tearing me apart, i just cant live the rest of my life feeling how i do right now.

I know how your feeling. We are petrified to try again. I don't want to live to experience buring my child again. Life shouldn't happen this way but unfortnately we have no say in the matter. When we first lost our daughter I was torn up. I still ask myself why? Why us, why did my placenta stop nourishing her, why was she the chosen one, why does this happen to an innocent child when there are pedophiles alive and well preying on their next innocent victim???? Unfortunatley these are questions we may never find answers to. And for our own sanity and will to try again we need to keep our chin up no matter how hard it may be. That's what our babies would have wanted for us. Big hugs to you and I hope for brighter days to you. :hugs:


----------



## Creative

To look on a positive angle, as you said, unless you have been through it, you don't know. 
I think that makes a very special group of ladies with the compassion and insight to help other women who go through it. 
The best person who spoke to me afterwards was a lady who phoned me and said I have to come and see you. it was a time that I wanted to see no one, but she was so insistent and when she arrived it helped me to open up, to cry and to feel that someone was thinking "pull yourself together" "life goes on" etc.


----------



## dancareoi

Angelsmommie said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and i am so sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Unless someone has experienced this, they have no idea how it feels.
> 
> I feel fustrated and angry, i want to shout at someone or blame someone and i want someone to tell me why.
> 
> I am at that stage again, that i am terrified this is never going to happen now, it is tearing me apart, i just cant live the rest of my life feeling how i do right now.
> 
> I know how your feeling. We are petrified to try again. I don't want to live to experience buring my child again. Life shouldn't happen this way but unfortnately we have no say in the matter. When we first lost our daughter I was torn up. I still ask myself why? Why us, why did my placenta stop nourishing her, why was she the chosen one, why does this happen to an innocent child when there are pedophiles alive and well preying on their next innocent victim???? Unfortunatley these are questions we may never find answers to. And for our own sanity and will to try again we need to keep our chin up no matter how hard it may be. That's what our babies would have wanted for us. Big hugs to you and I hope for brighter days to you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Life is so unfair. I am petrified we will lose another, but as I say, I have to try.

I found this poem last time, I have been reading it again the last few days, it makes me cry each time I read it, but also gives comfort, that one day, we will see our angels and be able to give them all the love they have lost.

An Angel Never Dies

Don't let them say I wasn't born
That something stopped my heart.
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
I've loved you from the start.

Although my body you can't hold,
It doesn't mean I'm gone.
This world was worthy not of me,
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face.
You have my word, I'll fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

You'll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesn't make mistakes,
But that won't soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

I'm watching over all you do,
Another child you'll bare.
Believe me when I say to you
That I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand.
Stroke my face and kiss my lips,
and then you'll understand.

Although I've never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes,
That doesn't mean I never was,
An Angel never dies.


----------



## Angelsmommie

dancareoi said:


> I found this poem last time, I have been reading it again the last few days, it makes me cry each time I read it, but also gives comfort, that one day, we will see our angels and be able to give them all the love they have lost.
> 
> An Angel Never Dies
> 
> Don't let them say I wasn't born
> That something stopped my heart.
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
> I've loved you from the start.
> 
> Although my body you can't hold,
> It doesn't mean I'm gone.
> This world was worthy not of me,
> God chose that I move on.
> 
> I know the pain that drowns your soul,
> What you are forced to face.
> You have my word, I'll fill your arms,
> Someday we will embrace.
> 
> You'll hear that it was meant to be,
> God doesn't make mistakes,
> But that won't soften your worst blow,
> Or make your heart not ache.
> 
> I'm watching over all you do,
> Another child you'll bare.
> Believe me when I say to you
> That I am always there.
> 
> There will come a time, I promise you,
> When you will hold my hand.
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips,
> and then you'll understand.
> 
> Although I've never breathed your air,
> Or gazed into your eyes,
> That doesn't mean I never was,
> An Angel never dies.

OMG this is absolutely beautiful! It tugged at my heartstrings. Thank you so much for sharing. Please please please be strong and whatever you do do not give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of the lovely ladies on this thread.


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of the lovely ladies on this thread.

have some yourself!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

I should have been 10 weeks today, but instead it is 1 week since my baby died.

why, why, why.

Back at miscarraige clinic next week, they have fitted me in at 8.15am to see Professor Quemby again. i was booked for 2 nov and we are away, next time then was 14 dec as she is only there once a month, so they squeezed me in next friday.

i am hoping she can work her magic on me and get me my longed for rainbow.

Exactly 1 week since it happened. no more looking back and thinking `this time last week all was good` . hopefully that will help make things easier.

Problem is i am doing what I did last time and googling everything, not really sure if it helps, I think maybe it makes things worse.


----------



## crazymam

I have been reading through this thread with tears in my eyes.
I can relate to so many of you.
I am 42, 43 next year.
I have been blessed with four beautiful daughters, and hadnt planned to have any more.
Then my marriage broke down, I met a wonderful man , and now we are trying for a baby, his first.
He is 42 also.

I always fell first cycle with my others so guess I didnt know what it was liek to have that wait.
I had an early miscarriage in may , i was 6 weeks, after trying for 4 months.
I then fell pregnant my second cycle after MC only to lose it 13 days ago at 10 weeks.
Its hit me really hard and like many I feel time isnt on my side.
The whole expereince has really knocked me for six.
They scanned me last wed and said there was only 9mm left, and they referred to it as product!!
I stopped bleeding on the thursday night, but had slight spotting sun through to mon and I mean slight, but no pains.,
They made me do a pregnancy test today to check hormones were back to normal and it came back positive which has just upset me all over again. They are saying there must still be some 'product' left.
They arent scanning me until monday now and they will decide what to do with me then. So i now feel in limbo as I know I am not going to ovulate until this is all over.
My whole experience with the local hospital has left me with no faith in them whatsoever either. 

But maybe third time lucky


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> I have been reading through this thread with tears in my eyes.
> I can relate to so many of you.
> I am 42, 43 next year.
> I have been blessed with four beautiful daughters, and hadnt planned to have any more.
> Then my marriage broke down, I met a wonderful man , and now we are trying for a baby, his first.
> He is 42 also.
> 
> I always fell first cycle with my others so guess I didnt know what it was liek to have that wait.
> I had an early miscarriage in may , i was 6 weeks, after trying for 4 months.
> I then fell pregnant my second cycle after MC only to lose it 13 days ago at 10 weeks.
> Its hit me really hard and like many I feel time isnt on my side.
> The whole expereince has really knocked me for six.
> They scanned me last wed and said there was only 9mm left, and they referred to it as product!!
> I stopped bleeding on the thursday night, but had slight spotting sun through to mon and I mean slight, but no pains.,
> They made me do a pregnancy test today to check hormones were back to normal and it came back positive which has just upset me all over again. They are saying there must still be some 'product' left.
> They arent scanning me until monday now and they will decide what to do with me then. So i now feel in limbo as I know I am not going to ovulate until this is all over.
> My whole experience with the local hospital has left me with no faith in them whatsoever either.
> 
> But maybe third time lucky

I am so sorry that you too are going through another loss. Especially as there seems to be ongoing still.

I too always seemed to catch first time, but it took 4 attempts this time. That in itself was new territory for me, i was not used to that let down each month.

I just want the bleeding to stop and to get on with it. It`s only been 5 days since my D & C and the bleeding hasny been too bad, but today i have started having mild cramps. I am thinking this is just my uterus now starting to contract and hopefully in the next couple of days all the bleeding etc will stop and i will eagerly await the return of my AF.

Just hope and pray it doesnt take 4 goes again.

When I lost one in similar circumstances, we waited for 1 AF before trying again. 10 months after that loss my rainbow baby boy was born, now nearly 2 1/2.

As you say, time is against us, but i have not given up hope yet.

when i go to the clinic again next week, i am going to take with me a list of everything that happened leading up to me getting pregnant i.e

- period lasting 6-7 days
- clots for the two heaviest days, roughly size of 1p piece.
- Short LP of 9 days
- Progesterone level taken 21 dpo which was 44, anything over 30 is good, but I want to meantion this.
- When I Ov i had temp rise, but even though I was PG my temp did not rise again.

I have got it into my head that somehow i have a low progesterone level so u can`t maintain a PG. this combined with my acunounctursit saying I had poor blood quality, I am wandering if the blood flow to the uterus want sufficient.

Anyway, I will mention all of this to them and also next week start acupuncture.

I am not going to give up, I am going to keep trying until i get my rainbow.

I hope everything gets sorted out for you and i am so sorry that another rainbow has been lost. Two more little angels now in heaven.

Keep in touch on this thread, I have found the support here the last 8 months has been great.

My journey has gone full circle in here, from loss to WTT to TTC to BFP then MMC again.

Hopefully my new journey will go WTT, TTC, BFP and :baby:

Hopefully third time lucky as you say.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading through this thread with tears in my eyes.
> I can relate to so many of you.
> I am 42, 43 next year.
> I have been blessed with four beautiful daughters, and hadnt planned to have any more.
> Then my marriage broke down, I met a wonderful man , and now we are trying for a baby, his first.
> He is 42 also.
> 
> I always fell first cycle with my others so guess I didnt know what it was liek to have that wait.
> I had an early miscarriage in may , i was 6 weeks, after trying for 4 months.
> I then fell pregnant my second cycle after MC only to lose it 13 days ago at 10 weeks.
> Its hit me really hard and like many I feel time isnt on my side.
> The whole expereince has really knocked me for six.
> They scanned me last wed and said there was only 9mm left, and they referred to it as product!!
> I stopped bleeding on the thursday night, but had slight spotting sun through to mon and I mean slight, but no pains.,
> They made me do a pregnancy test today to check hormones were back to normal and it came back positive which has just upset me all over again. They are saying there must still be some 'product' left.
> They arent scanning me until monday now and they will decide what to do with me then. So i now feel in limbo as I know I am not going to ovulate until this is all over.
> My whole experience with the local hospital has left me with no faith in them whatsoever either.
> 
> But maybe third time lucky
> 
> I am so sorry that you too are going through another loss. Especially as there seems to be ongoing still.
> 
> I too always seemed to catch first time, but it took 4 attempts this time. That in itself was new territory for me, i was not used to that let down each month.
> 
> I just want the bleeding to stop and to get on with it. It`s only been 5 days since my D & C and the bleeding hasny been too bad, but today i have started having mild cramps. I am thinking this is just my uterus now starting to contract and hopefully in the next couple of days all the bleeding etc will stop and i will eagerly await the return of my AF.
> 
> Just hope and pray it doesnt take 4 goes again.
> 
> When I lost one in similar circumstances, we waited for 1 AF before trying again. 10 months after that loss my rainbow baby boy was born, now nearly 2 1/2.
> 
> As you say, time is against us, but i have not given up hope yet.
> 
> when i go to the clinic again next week, i am going to take with me a list of everything that happened leading up to me getting pregnant i.e
> 
> - period lasting 6-7 days
> - clots for the two heaviest days, roughly size of 1p piece.
> - Short LP of 9 days
> - Progesterone level taken 21 dpo which was 44, anything over 30 is good, but I want to meantion this.
> - When I Ov i had temp rise, but even though I was PG my temp did not rise again.
> 
> I have got it into my head that somehow i have a low progesterone level so u can`t maintain a PG. this combined with my acunounctursit saying I had poor blood quality, I am wandering if the blood flow to the uterus want sufficient.
> 
> Anyway, I will mention all of this to them and also next week start acupuncture.
> 
> I am not going to give up, I am going to keep trying until i get my rainbow.
> 
> I hope everything gets sorted out for you and i am so sorry that another rainbow has been lost. Two more little angels now in heaven.
> 
> Keep in touch on this thread, I have found the support here the last 8 months has been great.
> 
> My journey has gone full circle in here, from loss to WTT to TTC to BFP then MMC again.
> 
> Hopefully my new journey will go WTT, TTC, BFP and :baby:
> 
> Hopefully third time lucky as you say.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

My gp hasnt discussed feritility issues at all, all i am told is I am too old so have a higher risk of miscarriage. I havent been offered any tests etc? 
Maybe I need to push things. 
I just wish I was at the stage so my body could ovulate again! It was frustrating today though as hosp were not listening when I told them I stopped bleeding two days ago!! its the wait more than anything. why couldnt they just scan me today , then give me the medication so my body can start again.
I will not be beat though, positive thinking all the way and lots of babydust
:thumbup:

And fingers crossed its good news for everyone on here soon


----------



## Angelsmommie

*crazymam* I am so terribly sorry. :( How horrible and to refer to it as 'product'?!?!?! Feels so insensitive of them! Chin up girl I'll be praying for a BFP next time around and rainbow babies for all of us. :dust:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

DH and I had a very long chat last night about where we go from here. He said he had started to think ahead and make plans in his head for the new baby and wham, it was taken from him.

He is in a dilema in a way, because he does want another baby now, but he is so worried, like me, about how we will feel if the same were to happen again. he wanted to look ahead to that possibility and see where we would go from there. I said the way i feel now, I would need to keep trying. This does worry him because he doesnt want us to have to go through this again and he is worried for me mentally and phsically.

However, we are going to try again and hope and pray it will be 3rd time lucky.

We will wait for me to have 1 AF, which is what we did 3 years ago, and we will then start trying again.

i am at the hospital next week for a follow up appointment and i am going to tell them how my AF have been over the last few months, lasting 6/7 days with clotting and about my short LP and how stressed and anxious i was during the PG.

I have been reading about something called `cold uterus` which I believe is something to do with blood flow to the womb and not being able to sustain a PG due to lack of nutrients and the right hormones.

I am thinking it could be this, doctor will probably disagreed, but i thought no harm in mentioning it. I want to try now and warm up my womb. Hot drinks and hot food help, along with keeping feet warm as well!

I am hoping the acupuncure works for this as well, my first appointment is next wednesday.

Hoping and praying i get my little rainbow.


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Dance, sorry I haven't been posting lately, Hubby and I decided to stop trying but i do still pop in from time to time and get caught up. I was so sorry to see what you just went through. I understand exactly how you feel. I think for me, if they could guarantee me a successful pregnancy right away I would jump on it but I have a feeling I have had at least one chemical since my miscarriage and just don't want to feel that heartache every month anymore. But again I understand needing to keep going and I agree, talking to your doctor wont hurt. Just know my thoughts are with you.


----------



## dancareoi

lilblossom said:


> Hi Dance, sorry I haven't been posting lately, Hubby and I decided to stop trying but i do still pop in from time to time and get caught up. I was so sorry to see what you just went through. I understand exactly how you feel. I think for me, if they could guarantee me a successful pregnancy right away I would jump on it but I have a feeling I have had at least one chemical since my miscarriage and just don't want to feel that heartache every month anymore. But again I understand needing to keep going and I agree, talking to your doctor wont hurt. Just know my thoughts are with you.

Thank you. I really don't want the heartache of another loss, but I on the other hand I am acting so badly for a rainbow.

Just gotmtomtrynand stay positive and hope that between the doctors, the acupuncturist and self help, we will get our rainbow.

I really think there is something in the blood flow to the womb, maybe it's wishful thinking that it is something like this that hopefully can be resolved.

I have decided to try and warm up my uterus! For the last 2 days I have worn socks and slippers all day, kept a jumper on at all times, even though I am a little warm and worn socks in bed! Hoping this will help my circulation and better blood flow to womb.

I am still taking pregnacare conception tablets and vitamin B6. 

When my first AF returns, hopefully in about 4 weeks time, it will be interesting to see if my LP is any longer than the 9-10 days it was in the summer.

I have a lot to think about this week, so hopefully keep my mind busy.

My DD is in her first gymnastics competition today. Then on Wednesday I have my first acupuncture session . Then the main things, my DS sat his 11+ exams last week for Birmngham and Warwickshire as we a hoping for a grammer school place for him, either in his firs choice school of king Edwards five ways in birmingham, or his second choice school of king Edwards boys school in Stratford upon Avon. We will get the Stratford results Saturday, we won't find out until march if he is definately in but the marks will give us a good idea wheth he will get a place.

Hopefully all this will keep my knd off what has happened.

I do feel bette this week than last week, because we have sat down and decided to try again after first AF, to me it helps that I know we can try again. 

Hope you are feeling good now you too have made a decision. :hugs:


----------



## Creative

Hello and welcome Crazymam

I'm dreading Halloween as it's the day my angel was due.

I woke this morning to discover AF had arrived early on day 25.

I am beginning to think I may be pre menopausal as although before the surprise, I had never charted, recorded or counted when she would come, since the first proper period after the MC I've had cycles of 28, 29, 26, 27 and now 25 days.
Any thought on this?

I am going to get some OPK's now as before I was using EWCM as a guide to doing the deed. 

I'm feeling real dispair right now. I'm still 43 at the moment, but 44 is looming.
It anoys me that OH is not as desiring as I am.

I'm a worship leader at church which means I lead the band and stand up front. Yesterday I saw people looking at my tummy whilst I was leading and I know that there is so much hope out there for me, but I am seriously developing anxiety over it all.
send some hugs my way, I need them right now!

I'm in the midst of the CHristmas prep with my business and am making the decorations and jewellery as fast as I can, I'm busy and that means that sometimes it slips my mind. Then all of a sudden the memories and thoughts come tumbling back bringing me down to earth with a bump (actually no bump!)


----------



## dancareoi

Creative:cry:

I don't know about you but I feel so frustrated and angry sometimes, that I came so close, but once again it was taken away. More time wasted!

I have just bought some herbal tea - ginger tea. I have read it is very good for 'warming' you from the inside, for circulation to womb and so on. It tastes absolutely disgusting but I am so determined to do all I can that I will force myself to drink a cup each day.

Over the years my cycles have got shorter,mother used to be every 35-42 days and the ones I had this year were 31, 30, 33, 26 and 29. As I have mentioned before I believe my LP has to 9-10 days.

I haven't had an ad since taking vitamin B6 because I got my BFP, so I will be interested to see what happens this month as we are not trying.

After my mc in jan my AF returned after 6 weeks and after my previous d & c after 5 weeks, I am hoping for AF by beginning November, so we can start trying then and see what happens.

I know how you feel about the age things, I am a little younger, having just turned 41, but even still I wish I were just a couple of years younger.


----------



## crazymam

I am 43 and feel like the clock is ticking now and fast. I also feel frustrated, two miscarriages this year but on teh positive side at least I know I can still conceive and the second one did reach 10 weeks.

But I am starting to get a bit too obsessed with it now.
I started woth ovulation sticks again and havent ovulated since miscarriage, although i idint stop bleeding until last monday so maybe expecting too much :wacko:
I am taking my pregnacare tablets every day, started drinking barley grass juice powder in my pineapple jiuce every morning, I have a bottle of water in my hand constantly, 
I am exercising regularly, although aware not to do it in excess.
I cut out all chocolate, cakes, etc and dont drink tea, never liked coffee.
I only drink alcohol once a month when its my time of the month too!
Although I am even contemplating cutting out alcohol altogether
I am taking my temp every morning, checking cervix and mucus too and using a fertility app on my phone

I have turned quite neurotic I think, luckily my partner is just as crazy and is doing the exercise with me, eating healthy and even drinking the barley grass juice haha, 

we just need positive thinking ladies:thumbup:


----------



## crazymam

forgot to mention we are alos drinking green tea too as read that can help with fertility!

Has anyone else tried barley grass juice powder? I stumbled on it by chance last week and ordered some of amazon , it cant do any harm so worth a try.
Probably easier to say what good things it doesnt have in it!
I am also having a spinach and tomato omelette every other day for breakfast, in fact become quite addicted to them now. 
One plus is I have never felt so healthy as I do right now, just need a little bump to complete things:baby:


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> forgot to mention we are alos drinking green tea too as read that can help with fertility!
> 
> Has anyone else tried barley grass juice powder? I stumbled on it by chance last week and ordered some of amazon , it cant do any harm so worth a try.
> Probably easier to say what good things it doesnt have in it!
> I am also having a spinach and tomato omelette every other day for breakfast, in fact become quite addicted to them now.
> One plus is I have never felt so healthy as I do right now, just need a little bump to complete things:baby:

I suppose that the plus for us is that we can still get PG, so that is something.

What does barley grass juice powder do? I am also taking the pregnacare conception. I don't really drink, apart from last week a baileys every night as a treat, but that will stop now.

I need to stop the chocolate eating and have turned to caffeine free tea.

I brought some ginger nut biscuits today, taste better than the tea. Although I will try the tea with honey to try and sweeten it a little.

I had spinach for tea tonight, wasn't overly keen but made sure I ate it all. Spinach is also good for warming your uterus.

I have 2 soft boiled eggs on toast for lunch every day(scrambled when pg) acupuncturist said I need good protein and eggs a good. I read once that you shouldn't have more than 2 eggs a week due to cholesterol , however he said stress creates more cholesterol than eggs!

I was also eating flora pro- active, but he said to have Kerry gold butter instead.

I will try anything to get my rainbow, anything it takes.

I am going to see doctor tomorrow. It's been 10 days since my d & c and I am still bleeding, not very much though. None in the morning then a little as the day goes on, no harm in seeing doc and see what she says and whether she has any thoughts on how I can get my rainbow .

Crazymam :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crazymam

Its rubbish about eggs and cholestrol they are now telling everyone to eat more eggs! My mam has to control her cholestrol thats how i found out and a spinach omelette is quite tasty! Use olive oil though
barley grass is good for fertility full of iron, calcium, fibre, amino acids, minerals, 12 vitamins etc. Will try and find a link post it or google barley grass juice and fertility x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Its rubbish about eggs and cholestrol they are now telling everyone to eat more eggs! My mam has to control her cholestrol thats how i found out and a spinach omelette is quite tasty! Use olive oil though
> barley grass is good for fertility full of iron, calcium, fibre, amino acids, minerals, 12 vitamins etc. Will try and find a link post it or google barley grass juice and fertility x

I'll google it tomorrow, madness here now as bed time and having to get 3 of them bathed and to bed is a major job!

Have a good night and speak soon:hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

I just noticed something really weird...I seem to have increased urination the week between af and ovulation...never really noticed before until I started school because I am finding it difficult to wait til class ends to use the bathroom. haha


----------



## crazymam

lilblossom said:


> I just noticed something really weird...I seem to have increased urination the week between af and ovulation...never really noticed before until I started school because I am finding it difficult to wait til class ends to use the bathroom. haha

Is it not just that you are drinking more perhaps? I have never noticed that before, only when I am pregnant then I may as well be permanently sat in the toilet haha


----------



## Xanth

just popping by to see how everyone is doing.


We could do with some good luck on this thread soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> just popping by to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 
> We could do with some good luck on this thread soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi, we could do with some luck here - I might try and add lucky thread to title!

Went to docs today as still bleeding, only slightly, from my d & c which was 11 days ago. She took a swab just to check things out and also gave me some antibiotics just in case, hopefully this will help( I did the same thing after my d&c 3 years ago anD got my rainbow!)

First acupuncture session tomorrow, so I'll let you know how that goes.

On a sad point, my body in a way still thinks I am pregnant, I have done a couple of OPK tests in the last few days and they are all a positive, obviously picking up on increased levels of hcg. Just want the levels to go down ASAP so my AF will turn.

Started drinking ginger tea yesterday, just a cup a day. It is good for circulation and blood flow to womb. It tastes absolutely disgusting, but I am going to do whatever it takes to get my rainbow.:wacko:


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> just popping by to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 
> We could do with some good luck on this thread soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi, we could do with some luck here - I might try and add lucky thread to title!
> 
> Went to docs today as still bleeding, only slightly, from my d & c which was 11 days ago. She took a swab just to check things out and also gave me some antibiotics just in case, hopefully this will help( I did the same thing after my d&c 3 years ago anD got my rainbow!)
> 
> First acupuncture session tomorrow, so I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> On a sad point, my body in a way still thinks I am pregnant, I have done a couple of OPK tests in the last few days and they are all a positive, obviously picking up on increased levels of hcg. Just want the levels to go down ASAP so my AF will turn.
> 
> Started drinking ginger tea yesterday, just a cup a day. It is good for circulation and blood flow to womb. It tastes absolutely disgusting, but I am going to do whatever it takes to get my rainbow.:wacko:Click to expand...

my opk have been negative since bleeding stopped. A week ago. Think i about to ovulate soon, well i hope! fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## dancareoi

Well just returned from my acupuncture session and feel a little strange. Something definately happened when those needles went in!

Firstly he did something with magnets on my fingers and says my stomach is the problem, I am not digesting food right so my blood is not good enough. I need to eat at least 2 eggs every day and lots of dark green veg and steak, not overcooked.

He also placed needles in my ears and said both my ovaries are fine and my uterus is healing, so all good there too.

He also placed needles for my pituitary gland to try and improve my LP and also needles to calm me down.

I have a magnet in my ear, that needs to stay all week. I need to press it every 3-4 hours, I think this is to help with my emotions.

I also have 4 magnets on my little finger which need to stay on for a day

He has told me not to worry and believes he can help.

I feel different now to earlier, so whatever he did is helping already!

I have to keep a log of anything that feels different this week. At the moment I feel very tired!

He told me not to worry about my age (41) he didn't think this was a problem. He is currently helping a 48 year old. He specialises in fertility and miscarriage.

Also I don't have to drink that disgusting ginger tea!

I am feeling really positive now about all of this and hope these good vibes will help me to get my rainbow.


----------



## Xanth

Dancaroi Glad you are feeling more positive. Im still a bit scared of acupuncture. 

I hope your opk is positive soon Crazymam


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Well just returned from my acupuncture session and feel a little strange. Something definately happened when those needles went in!
> 
> Firstly he did something with magnets on my fingers and says my stomach is the problem, I am not digesting food right so my blood is not good enough. I need to eat at least 2 eggs every day and lots of dark green veg and steak, not overcooked.
> 
> He also placed needles in my ears and said both my ovaries are fine and my uterus is healing, so all good there too.
> 
> He also placed needles for my pituitary gland to try and improve my LP and also needles to calm me down.
> 
> I have a magnet in my ear, that needs to stay all week. I need to press it every 3-4 hours, I think this is to help with my emotions.
> 
> I also have 4 magnets on my little finger which need to stay on for a day
> 
> He has told me not to worry and believes he can help.
> 
> I feel different now to earlier, so whatever he did is helping already!
> 
> I have to keep a log of anything that feels different this week. At the moment I feel very tired!
> 
> He told me not to worry about my age (41) he didn't think this was a problem. He is currently helping a 48 year old. He specialises in fertility and miscarriage.
> 
> Also I don't have to drink that disgusting ginger tea!
> 
> I am feeling really positive now about all of this and hope these good vibes will help me to get my rainbow.

sounds good, you are braver than me though as I am terrified of needles!
try an egg and spinach omelette. just use a small pan and do a small one .Its a nice way to eat spinach.

Still no opk , but my temp climbed this morning again so wondering if I missed it with the stick? Just read today its better to do them in the afternoon not first thing. I havent given him a rest so not too worried about that :winkwink:


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Well just returned from my acupuncture session and feel a little strange. Something definately happened when those needles went in!
> 
> Firstly he did something with magnets on my fingers and says my stomach is the problem, I am not digesting food right so my blood is not good enough. I need to eat at least 2 eggs every day and lots of dark green veg and steak, not overcooked.
> 
> He also placed needles in my ears and said both my ovaries are fine and my uterus is healing, so all good there too.
> 
> He also placed needles for my pituitary gland to try and improve my LP and also needles to calm me down.
> 
> I have a magnet in my ear, that needs to stay all week. I need to press it every 3-4 hours, I think this is to help with my emotions.
> 
> I also have 4 magnets on my little finger which need to stay on for a day
> 
> He has told me not to worry and believes he can help.
> 
> I feel different now to earlier, so whatever he did is helping already!
> 
> I have to keep a log of anything that feels different this week. At the moment I feel very tired!
> 
> He told me not to worry about my age (41) he didn't think this was a problem. He is currently helping a 48 year old. He specialises in fertility and miscarriage.
> 
> Also I don't have to drink that disgusting ginger tea!
> 
> I am feeling really positive now about all of this and hope these good vibes will help me to get my rainbow.
> 
> sounds good, you are braver than me though as I am terrified of needles!
> try an egg and spinach omelette. just use a small pan and do a small one .Its a nice way to eat spinach.
> 
> Still no opk , but my temp climbed this morning again so wondering if I missed it with the stick? Just read today its better to do them in the afternoon not first thing. I havent given him a rest so not too worried about that :winkwink:Click to expand...

I was going to ask you about the egg and spinach omelette. How much spinach do you use and do you cut the stems off?

I am still bleeding slightly, sorry if tmi but it seems almost creamy. I am beginning to think it may be an increase in CM coming up to EWCM!

I want to track my cycle this month, but it could be tricky if still bleeding and getting positive opk. I am doing temp each morning, so if I do OV in next few days, hopefully that will be the indicator . Will do another opk later and see if its getting any lighter yet!

Sounds like you are doing all you can to catch that eggie!

We haven't did in weeks as I was so worried it would cause something to happen. Well fat lot of good that did, because I had mc anyway.

Still haven't yet, due to fact not 2 weeks yet since dnc.

Let me know about that omelette, sounds a good way of getting eggs and spinach.


----------



## crazymam

For the omelette i use olive oil to cook it in, three eggs , a good handful of spinach and i leave stems on and chop it, and about three cherry tomatoes sliced. I use a small omelette pan as this makes it thicker.
I use spinach leaves in salads too.


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> For the omelette i use olive oil to cook it in, three eggs , a good handful of spinach and i leave stems on and chop it, and about three cherry tomatoes sliced. I use a small omelette pan as this makes it thicker.
> I use spinach leaves in salads too.

i think i will try that, good way for getting the eggs and spinach i need.

I too hate needles, but the acupuncture didnt bother me, although a couple of the needles did give a really strange sensation when they went in!

Dont know whether it was the acupuncture, but i felt so tired last night, i went to bed at 9.30pm!

have to press this magnet as well, i have to press it really hard and you can really feel it when you do it. I am sure it is something to do with a calming things and to help my emotions!

Chatting to DH about it all last night, he is so sceptical about the whole thing, i think he thinks it`s a load of mumbo jumbo, but he said if it makes me feel better then what harm!

Well i certainly feel more positive, this guy thinks he can help me, so what I have i got to lose. As and when I get PG again, he wants to see me every week to make sure all goes well.

hospital appointment tomorrow at 8.15am with Professor Quemby, she is a leading miscarraige specialist, i saw her in May and she carried out some routine tests and all were clear. the acupunturist said she is excellent and has so many tricks up her sleeve. Let`s see what her thoughts are tomorrow!

Realised it is a year ago yesterday that all this started. A year ago yesterday that we found i was PG by accident. What a lot has happened in that year.:cry:


----------



## crazymam

I think i must have ovulated monday as my temp went up tuesday and has stayed elevated and ny cervix is still high. Looks like the sticks were waste of time then! 
I have had two miscarriages in 6 months and havent been referred to anyone. Made an appt with my GP to discuss. All they keep saying is its your age! Well that isnt helping!


----------



## crazymam

I take it back ovulation sticks do work! Got my positive good job i am still off work and he works ten mins away and can get away when he wants haha so excuse me for a while girls x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> I take it back ovulation sticks do work! Got my positive good job i am still off work and he works ten mins away and can get away when he wants haha so excuse me for a while girls x

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> I take it back ovulation sticks do work! Got my positive good job i am still off work and he works ten mins away and can get away when he wants haha so excuse me for a while girls x

We will of course excuse you whilst you do the *cough* :blush: entertain your other half!:winkwink:


----------



## dancareoi

hi all,

well been to see professor Quemby this morning, good and bad news really. have to start getting my head round the fact this might not happen and we will have to call time on it soon!

Her first response was to stop trying now, they are worried more about my mental state than my physical state. She said i won`t be able to see how this is effecting me mentally, but others around me will and she is worried about the long term effects.

They also said they didn`t want me to try until we get the results from the tissue taken at the time of the d & c - 3 - 4 months!

Me being me, not prepared to listen or agree with the experts, said i am not prepared to wait because mentally that effects me more. I said i need to keep trying and get on with it. DH is agreeing with the Professor, after all she has being doing this for 20 years and probably does know a little more than me!!!

Anyway, the conversation progressed and I told her about my AF during the year and my short LP and taking B6 etc.

She seems to think the LP is the problem. She also thinks i am super fertile, which is a bad thing! At my age she said it should take 6-9 months to get pregnant, but because I got PG in 4 tries, she thinks that is the problem.

i have read about this before, ladies who are super fertile getting PG all the time and miscarrying all the time. Basically the body is keeping an embryo which is not viable and instead of getting rid of it straight away, it is keeping it and then deciding no at a later stage.

She wants to make me less fertile - my first thought was are you joking, thats all I need at my age, but she went on to explain this pioneering diagnostic treatment they offer to ladies like me.

It is not done on the NHS and will cost us £360.00 - which we are going to do.

Firstly I need to email her the day I OV. they will send an appointment through for 7-10 days later for me to go to University Hospital Coventry, where either her or another expert professor will take a biopsy of my womb. They will remove a small amount of the lining from the womb to test for NK killer cells, which is something they can treat.

however, we have to wait for a period first, which is what we had agreed to do anyway. They will then treat me with progesterone cream to increase my LP to 14 days. This apparently helps the body to make sure it keeps the viable embryo and expel the ones that arent so good.

It has helped ladies with my problem.

So in effect, it should take longer to get PG, but theoretically if i do get PG then it should be a keeper.

My DH asked about the risk of DS or problems with the baby. She didn`t think this would be a problem as my body does seem to get rid of the ones that arent right, so she said not to worry about that.

however, she has put a time limit on it. she is only prepared to offer the treatment for 6 months, if we dont get PG or things dont go to plan, she is saying that will be that, they wont help anymore as again, back to the mental issue, there is only so much i can take.

i know she is right. At the moment i feel happy that we are doing something productive, but I know as the 6 months draws to a close, things wion`t be good, but i know that there has to be a limit on it as well. We can`t keep going on like this, life is just on hold.

So for now, i am going to think positive. keep seeing my acupuncturist and have this treatment and hope and pray third time lucky and we get our rainbow.


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> hi all,
> 
> well been to see professor Quemby this morning, good and bad news really. have to start getting my head round the fact this might not happen and we will have to call time on it soon!
> 
> Her first response was to stop trying now, they are worried more about my mental state than my physical state. She said i won`t be able to see how this is effecting me mentally, but others around me will and she is worried about the long term effects.
> 
> They also said they didn`t want me to try until we get the results from the tissue taken at the time of the d & c - 3 - 4 months!
> 
> Me being me, not prepared to listen or agree with the experts, said i am not prepared to wait because mentally that effects me more. I said i need to keep trying and get on with it. DH is agreeing with the Professor, after all she has being doing this for 20 years and probably does know a little more than me!!!
> 
> Anyway, the conversation progressed and I told her about my AF during the year and my short LP and taking B6 etc.
> 
> She seems to think the LP is the problem. She also thinks i am super fertile, which is a bad thing! At my age she said it should take 6-9 months to get pregnant, but because I got PG in 4 tries, she thinks that is the problem.
> 
> i have read about this before, ladies who are super fertile getting PG all the time and miscarrying all the time. Basically the body is keeping an embryo which is not viable and instead of getting rid of it straight away, it is keeping it and then deciding no at a later stage.
> 
> She wants to make me less fertile - my first thought was are you joking, thats all I need at my age, but she went on to explain this pioneering diagnostic treatment they offer to ladies like me.
> 
> It is not done on the NHS and will cost us £360.00 - which we are going to do.
> 
> Firstly I need to email her the day I OV. they will send an appointment through for 7-10 days later for me to go to University Hospital Coventry, where either her or another expert professor will take a biopsy of my womb. They will remove a small amount of the lining from the womb to test for NK killer cells, which is something they can treat.
> 
> however, we have to wait for a period first, which is what we had agreed to do anyway. They will then treat me with progesterone cream to increase my LP to 14 days. This apparently helps the body to make sure it keeps the viable embryo and expel the ones that arent so good.
> 
> It has helped ladies with my problem.
> 
> So in effect, it should take longer to get PG, but theoretically if i do get PG then it should be a keeper.
> 
> My DH asked about the risk of DS or problems with the baby. She didn`t think this would be a problem as my body does seem to get rid of the ones that arent right, so she said not to worry about that.
> 
> however, she has put a time limit on it. she is only prepared to offer the treatment for 6 months, if we dont get PG or things dont go to plan, she is saying that will be that, they wont help anymore as again, back to the mental issue, there is only so much i can take.
> 
> i know she is right. At the moment i feel happy that we are doing something productive, but I know as the 6 months draws to a close, things wion`t be good, but i know that there has to be a limit on it as well. We can`t keep going on like this, life is just on hold.
> 
> So for now, i am going to think positive. keep seeing my acupuncturist and have this treatment and hope and pray third time lucky and we get our rainbow.

I have my fingers crossed for you. I am going to actually quote your post to my gp as she doesnt seem to be concerned at the fact I am 43 and had two miscarriages in 6 months? I am hoping they dont say I am super fertile too then:wacko: It has got me wondering though. I fell immediately with my oldest, came of the pill and fell, no period. had a missed miscarriage after her and a d and c and fell two weeks later. I fell with my twins 10 years ago and gain fell straightaway no cycle.
I think my LP is also about 10 days too although it was 14 just before this miscarriage so think it varies.
I am quite frustrated that my GP doesnt actually seem to be taking me seriously. its as if oh you have four, you are 43, just go away!
But my partner doesnt have any so it is important to me. 
I am hoping she listens to me this time. Time is ticking away.
As for you rmental state of mind I agree with you, I think it is more to do with your frustration at not being able to carry full term at the moment, you can obviously get pregnant thats not the issue


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> well been to see professor Quemby this morning, good and bad news really. have to start getting my head round the fact this might not happen and we will have to call time on it soon!
> 
> Her first response was to stop trying now, they are worried more about my mental state than my physical state. She said i won`t be able to see how this is effecting me mentally, but others around me will and she is worried about the long term effects.
> 
> They also said they didn`t want me to try until we get the results from the tissue taken at the time of the d & c - 3 - 4 months!
> 
> Me being me, not prepared to listen or agree with the experts, said i am not prepared to wait because mentally that effects me more. I said i need to keep trying and get on with it. DH is agreeing with the Professor, after all she has being doing this for 20 years and probably does know a little more than me!!!
> 
> Anyway, the conversation progressed and I told her about my AF during the year and my short LP and taking B6 etc.
> 
> She seems to think the LP is the problem. She also thinks i am super fertile, which is a bad thing! At my age she said it should take 6-9 months to get pregnant, but because I got PG in 4 tries, she thinks that is the problem.
> 
> i have read about this before, ladies who are super fertile getting PG all the time and miscarrying all the time. Basically the body is keeping an embryo which is not viable and instead of getting rid of it straight away, it is keeping it and then deciding no at a later stage.
> 
> She wants to make me less fertile - my first thought was are you joking, thats all I need at my age, but she went on to explain this pioneering diagnostic treatment they offer to ladies like me.
> 
> It is not done on the NHS and will cost us £360.00 - which we are going to do.
> 
> Firstly I need to email her the day I OV. they will send an appointment through for 7-10 days later for me to go to University Hospital Coventry, where either her or another expert professor will take a biopsy of my womb. They will remove a small amount of the lining from the womb to test for NK killer cells, which is something they can treat.
> 
> however, we have to wait for a period first, which is what we had agreed to do anyway. They will then treat me with progesterone cream to increase my LP to 14 days. This apparently helps the body to make sure it keeps the viable embryo and expel the ones that arent so good.
> 
> It has helped ladies with my problem.
> 
> So in effect, it should take longer to get PG, but theoretically if i do get PG then it should be a keeper.
> 
> My DH asked about the risk of DS or problems with the baby. She didn`t think this would be a problem as my body does seem to get rid of the ones that arent right, so she said not to worry about that.
> 
> however, she has put a time limit on it. she is only prepared to offer the treatment for 6 months, if we dont get PG or things dont go to plan, she is saying that will be that, they wont help anymore as again, back to the mental issue, there is only so much i can take.
> 
> i know she is right. At the moment i feel happy that we are doing something productive, but I know as the 6 months draws to a close, things wion`t be good, but i know that there has to be a limit on it as well. We can`t keep going on like this, life is just on hold.
> 
> So for now, i am going to think positive. keep seeing my acupuncturist and have this treatment and hope and pray third time lucky and we get our rainbow.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you. I am going to actually quote your post to my gp as she doesnt seem to be concerned at the fact I am 43 and had two miscarriages in 6 months? I am hoping they dont say I am super fertile too then:wacko: It has got me wondering though. I fell immediately with my oldest, came of the pill and fell, no period. had a missed miscarriage after her and a d and c and fell two weeks later. I fell with my twins 10 years ago and gain fell straightaway no cycle.
> I think my LP is also about 10 days too although it was 14 just before this miscarriage so think it varies.
> I am quite frustrated that my GP doesnt actually seem to be taking me seriously. its as if oh you have four, you are 43, just go away!
> But my partner doesnt have any so it is important to me.
> I am hoping she listens to me this time. Time is ticking away.
> As for you rmental state of mind I agree with you, I think it is more to do with your frustration at not being able to carry full term at the moment, you can obviously get pregnant thats not the issueClick to expand...

Thanks.

I have been lucky I suppose that I was referred to this specialist, who obviously knows her stuff.

Sorry you are hitting your head on a brick wall. Def worth speaking to your doc about the things I have mentioned, you just never know.

I think you are up north, otherwise you could have been referred to professor quemy, but she is based in the midlands.

Have been thinking since my post, what if I don't fall PG in the 6 months, is that it, they'll say no more. I will have a consultation when I go for the biopsy, so I will ask them what happens then. Or on the flip side, what if I get PG first time and MC again, will they still go for 6 months.

At least I feel we are doing something positive and just hope everything works out.

The other thing is, if the results from d & c show something wrong, then surely after 2 mc in a row ( 3 out of my last 4 pg have ended in mc) when the odds are 50% chance of mc, surely I am due a break? I know it doesn't work like that though.

Feeling ok now about things, don't know whether its in my mind, but after the acupuncture I feel different, not so weepy. Maybe that will work.

Didn't try spinach omelette yet, but acupuncturist said beetroot is good as well. Not sure about it but brought some and cooked it. As suggested by my mom, I had it on a cheese sandwich, hhmmmm not sure whether I like it or not, but I am willing to do anything.

Have you considered seeing an acupuncturist, I googled fertility acupuncture in Solihull and found my guy. DH and my dad think its a load of nonsense, to put it politely but if what he does makes my eggs better and gets me a rainbow, it won't be such b******s then will it? :wacko:


----------



## Xanth

awww Dancareoi not what you want to hear is it. You're just like me lol not wanting to wait. I'm sure my Consultant is sick of me :wacko::wacko:

I'm super fertile as well. How many times have I been pregnant now since I started trying last August. I always thought it was a good thing. I never once considered that it wasn't :cry:


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> awww Dancareoi not what you want to hear is it. You're just like me lol not wanting to wait. I'm sure my Consultant is sick of me :wacko::wacko:
> 
> I'm super fertile as well. How many times have I been pregnant now since I started trying last August. I always thought it was a good thing. I never once considered that it wasn't :cry:

I think she thought I was a nut, you could almost see her shaking her head when I said I don't want to wait, even though,her,the expert said we should. I wasn't having any of that. 

You would think that being super fertile was a good thing. I have read this before on the Internet and it can explain why some women have so many MC.

I really hope this works now, because I know DH will side with experts and refuse to try any more. I am dreading the day already, but I have 7 months to think about it and try and come to some sort of peace with it all. I know myself we can't keep on going like this, I'm just not ready to give up yet.


----------



## Angelsmommie

Awww Dancareoi my heart goes out to you and all that you have endured and still going through. Have you thought of going to a support group in order to help you emotionally cope and heal? I have heard so many good things about these groups and it wouldn't hurt to try. I too thought about going but I managed to cope and pull through with the support of my DH, mom and friends. I'm really glad to read that you're not ready to give up. Don't let this break you! :hugs:

Much like you, my OB told us to wait 5 - 6 months after the loss of our daughter in order for my body to completely heal from the pregnancy. But I feel emotionally and physically fine to jump in again. Even after my c-cection my body recovered as if my c-section never happened. So my DH and I decided not to listen to him and to start trying after my first AF. 3 months later and still nada. :( 

November 5 is the day we go see a FS for my DH's issue regarding his sperm count and motility issue and I'm certain they'll eventually check to see if all's good with me too. We were fortunately enough to get pregnant regardless of this issue so I'm praying that a rainbow baby will be in the very near future.

I think I mentioned before that we got pregnant with our first 9 months into trying. I have never miscarried before and that's my greatest fear right now. Mentally I'm not sure I'd be able to handle that especially after all we've been through. I keep thinking 'what if the problem is not only with my husband but also with me .... what if I don't have any good eggs left and the only good one I did have I lost' ... UGH feels like torture! 

Incredible how badly we want to have a family (that's all I ever wanted as a little girl) and what amazing parents we would all be and then I look around and see what some parents do to hurt their children. It breaks my heart when I hear and read things on the news like that horrible woman that crazy glued her 2 year olds hands to the wall just because the poor child was having issues getting potty trained. Like are you friggen serious?!?!?!?! I ask myself 'WHY????' why them and not us?!?!?!?! :growlmad:


----------



## dancareoi

Angelsmommie said:


> Awww Dancareoi my heart goes out to you and all that you have endured and still going through. Have you thought of going to a support group in order to help you emotionally cope and heal? I have heard so many good things about these groups and it wouldn't hurt to try. I too thought about going but I managed to cope and pull through with the support of my DH, mom and friends. I'm really glad to read that you're not ready to give up. Don't let this break you! :hugs:
> 
> Much like you, my OB told us to wait 5 - 6 months after the loss of our daughter in order for my body to completely heal from the pregnancy. But I feel emotionally and physically fine to jump in again. Even after my c-cection my body recovered as if my c-section never happened. So my DH and I decided not to listen to him and to start trying after my first AF. 3 months later and still nada. :(
> 
> November 5 is the day we go see a FS for my DH's issue regarding his sperm count and motility issue and I'm certain they'll eventually check to see if all's good with me too. We were fortunately enough to get pregnant regardless of this issue so I'm praying that a rainbow baby will be in the very near future.
> 
> I think I mentioned before that we got pregnant with our first 9 months into trying. I have never miscarried before and that's my greatest fear right now. Mentally I'm not sure I'd be able to handle that especially after all we've been through. I keep thinking 'what if the problem is not only with my husband but also with me .... what if I don't have any good eggs left and the only good one I did have I lost' ... UGH feels like torture!
> 
> Incredible how badly we want to have a family (that's all I ever wanted as a little girl) and what amazing parents we would all be and then I look around and see what some parents do to hurt their children. It breaks my heart when I hear and read things on the news like that horrible woman that crazy glued her 2 year olds hands to the wall just because the poor child was having issues getting potty trained. Like are you friggen serious?!?!?!?! I ask myself 'WHY????' why them and not us?!?!?!?! :growlmad:

It does so so far that the horrible people in this world seem to get the luck and really don't appreciate or deserve what they have.

At the moment I don't feel I need any support groups, but if this doesn't work out then it maybe something I need to think about.

What gets me though is they are worried for my mental state and how it will effect me in the future, do they not realise what my mental state will be when I am told that's it, that's your lot, no more.

The thought of that is unbearable, that won't help my mental state at all.

Really hoping the acupuncturist is as good as his website says he is, because really he is my last hoe to get me through before the plug is pulled, because DH will side with the experts.:cry:


----------



## dancareoi

On a totally different note, we have finally had some good news after all the c**p the last 12 months has thrown at us.

My DS has recently sat the 11+ grammer school entrance exams for bham and warks, the warks results came today and this is how he did-

Scored 360 out if 483. Cut off score for KES was 338 last year. This is a boys school with 81 places.

DS came 49th out if 527 boys in south warks. 
81st out of 1029 children in south warks ( KES has 81 places and AGS has 120)
68th out of 935 boys in south and east warks
112th out of 1817 in whole of south and east warks.

We are now waiting on bham scores next week.

I am so proud of him I could burst. At last something to celebrate. Maybe this is now a lucky thread after all!


----------



## Xanth

Awwww big congrats to your son xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks, just waiting in bham results today!!

On another good point i finally got a negative OPK last night. funny when you are TTC you can`t wait for a positive and here`s me waiting for a negative. it`s taken 2 1/2 weeks and i am hoping things are now settling down and my body is sorting itself out, ready for the next try!!!

Won`t be this month as we want to wait a month to make sure all is ok and of course i have to have the biopsy and progesterone treatment.

Here`s wishing lots of baby dust for all of those TTC this month.


----------



## crazymam

Thats great news about your son.:happydance:
My oldest daughter started work yesterday too so maybe this is a lucky thread!
My appointment with my doctor to discuss things is tuesday. I ovulated at the weekend, so just waiting now. What will be will be and I am going to stay positive that next time its for keeps.


----------



## Creative

I remember well the frustration of waiting for the negative. 

For me, this month and next month are going to be very difficult to conceive in. It's a seriously stressy month as my 19 year old is auditioning for conservatoirs (music universities) and we don;t have the dates yet as you only get a couple of weeks notice. He has a date of Nov 15th for Glasgow and he's waiting to hear from Birmingham, Manchester, cardiff and Trinity (Greenwich) we are in East yorkshire and so they are all in totally different directions. I do not travel well and usually end up with migraine and obviosly while TTC and possibly getting PG, I can't take the horrific medicine that normally sorts them.

On top of all that, It's my busiest time of the year and I am constantly making up jewellery, decorations, pot pourri etc for the shop, for my outlets and I have stalls here there and everywhere. I'm teaching some Christmas workshops too. I had cancelled a lot of those when my baby was due at the end of this month and when I lost it, I could only rebook some of them so the work load is not now as heavy as it could have been.


----------



## crazymam

good luck for your sons auditions creative, and you never know sometimes miracles happen when you least suspect, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck to your son creative. maybe if you are travelling around and are getting busier at work with xmas coming, it may take your mind off the TTC journey and maybe help.

i have been distracted the last few days with my son`s 11+. As already posted he has done very well in his warks. he got his Bham results today and it looks like he will get the school of his choice.

Some good news at last.

Hoping this good luck keeps coming for all of us.


----------



## Creative

Well, my body hadn't let me down all together. I was beginning to think I must be entering the menoupause because I hadn't got pregnant.
This month is my first month of using OPK's and I was beginning to think I wans't going to Ovulate. I've had EWCM for two days and no +OPK, but today has given me a +OPK so OH better be on form for the next few days!!!
incidently I was so excited about getting the + that I dropped a huge pile of pots and smashed them all......... but I don't care because I am going to Ovulate!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Well, my body hadn't let me down all together. I was beginning to think I must be entering the menoupause because I hadn't got pregnant.
> This month is my first month of using OPK's and I was beginning to think I wans't going to Ovulate. I've had EWCM for two days and no +OPK, but today has given me a +OPK so OH better be on form for the next few days!!!
> incidently I was so excited about getting the + that I dropped a huge pile of pots and smashed them all......... but I don't care because I am going to Ovulate!

whoo hoo for OV - who cares about the pots!!!

My body is taking a while to sort itself out. It`s been 3 weeks since my D & C and i am still getting positive OPK! I think the hcg is reducing slightly, because i was waiting for about 2 hours and then testing and getting a positive, however if I do it after 2 hours i get a negative, but get a positive if i save my wee for 4 hours!!

i suppose it`s still early days.

i am actually quite good in myself and believe it has something to do with the acupuncture, i have had 2 sessions now and i am booked in for another 5!

creative - :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crazymam

well looks like my cycle has been all over the place this month after miscarriage. According to opk and temp chart i only ovulated 9/10 days ago but started spotting today with cramps. would say its a very light bleed now, not heavy enough though to use anything other than a thin pantyliner. But the cramps feel more like a heavy period.
oh well suppose i know where my cycle is starting from now so have to wait until next ovulation again.


----------



## Xanth

crazymam said:


> well looks like my cycle has been all over the place this month after miscarriage. According to opk and temp chart i only ovulated 9/10 days ago but started spotting today with cramps. would say its a very light bleed now, not heavy enough though to use anything other than a thin pantyliner. But the cramps feel more like a heavy period.
> oh well suppose i know where my cycle is starting from now so have to wait until next ovulation again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CD1 for me today as well


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,
Well I don't know what my body is doing and could do with some advice .

I am still getting positive opk even after 2 hours of wee, and the other day got a faint positive hpt. Usually we would be desperate to see that second line, but at the moment I just want it to go.
Due to the test I will be undergoing, I need to tell the hospital when I OV, but at the moment I don't know how I will be able to tell!
Can I OV when I am still getting a positive hpt?
Also yesterday, sorry if tmi, but I had a large blob of something when I wiped, it was quite sticky and slightly brown tinged, I had a little more later that would I suppose would be a bit more like egg white, but I really don't know what to think.
I can't rely on temps as I think I have this norovirus, dd sick sat, DS sick mon night, me sick yesterday and eldest DS sent home today as sick at school. So my temp has gone through the roof.
Can anyone offer any help, I really need this test done this month so we can try again next month, it's been almost 4 weeks since my d & c, can anyone offer any advice?

Just did a clear blue hpt and got a pregnant result which I guessed, but it said 1-2 weeks so I think that's good because I was 9 weeks when baby died, so that suggests the hcg levels have fallen.


----------



## crazymam

I dont think you can actually ovulate until hormones are back to 0. Have you had any bloods done? There isnt a possibility you are pregnant again already?
I have started using the clear blue fertility monitor.


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> I dont think you can actually ovulate until hormones are back to 0. Have you had any bloods done? There isnt a possibility you are pregnant again already?
> I have started using the clear blue fertility monitor.

I am definately not PG again. My opk seem now to be negative but pg test on Friday still showed positive, but just a faint line.

Can't rely on temps for OV because I now have a heavy cold which has live me a temp.

However I am getting signs OV is coming, skin outbreak last wed, which usually occurs approx 1 week prior to EWCM. Also getting watery cm.

I also believe that yo can OV with raised levels of hcg as long as they are falling!

Not really sure what to think.


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> I dont think you can actually ovulate until hormones are back to 0. Have you had any bloods done? There isnt a possibility you are pregnant again already?
> I have started using the clear blue fertility monitor.
> 
> I am definately not PG again. My opk seem now to be negative but pg test on Friday still showed positive, but just a faint line.
> 
> Can't rely on temps for OV because I now have a heavy cold which has live me a temp.
> 
> However I am getting signs OV is coming, skin outbreak last wed, which usually occurs approx 1 week prior to EWCM. Also getting watery cm.
> 
> I also believe that yo can OV with raised levels of hcg as long as they are falling!
> 
> Not really sure what to think.Click to expand...

fingers crossed you are about to ovulate then at least your cycle is getting back on track. rwason i asked about pregnancy is i had a d and c 15 years ago and i must have ovulated two weeks later as i conceived my lovely daughter! Wasnt happy at the time as realised marriage was over after the miscarriage so she wasnt planned at all. Lets just say a drunken night with husband and i was pretending he was brad pitt really haha.


----------



## crazymam

Anyone else using the clearblue fertility kit? I got my first high today but i cant tell if i hav any fertile cm.so looks like the preseed i bought off amazon is getting its first outing tonight.


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Anyone else using the clearblue fertility kit? I got my first high today but i cant tell if i hav any fertile cm.so looks like the preseed i bought off amazon is getting its first outing tonight.

Never used pressed so can't help.

Negative opk today again, so hopefully I can tell when OV so I can contact hospital to have my womb biopsy. Then it will be all systems go for next month.


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else using the clearblue fertility kit? I got my first high today but i cant tell if i hav any fertile cm.so looks like the preseed i bought off amazon is getting its first outing tonight.
> 
> Never used pressed so can't help.
> 
> Negative opk today again, so hopefully I can tell when OV so I can contact hospital to have my womb biopsy. Then it will be all systems go for next month.Click to expand...

Well hopefully it shouldnt ne long now for you. O spoke to my doctor last week. She said she could refer me fro preconception advice but didnt think I needed it . she said where I live they wont consider a referral until I have had three miscarriages in a row. so fingers crossed third one goes all the way and i never need that referral.
This is starting to become an unhealthy obsession now :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else using the clearblue fertility kit? I got my first high today but i cant tell if i hav any fertile cm.so looks like the preseed i bought off amazon is getting its first outing tonight.
> 
> Never used pressed so can't help.
> 
> Negative opk today again, so hopefully I can tell when OV so I can contact hospital to have my womb biopsy. Then it will be all systems go for next month.Click to expand...
> 
> Well hopefully it shouldnt ne long now for you. O spoke to my doctor last week. She said she could refer me fro preconception advice but didnt think I needed it . she said where I live they wont consider a referral until I have had three miscarriages in a row. so fingers crossed third one goes all the way and i never need that referral.
> This is starting to become an unhealthy obsession now :wacko:Click to expand...

I know what you mean about an obsession, I can think of nothing else part from getting a rainbow. It isn't suppose, bordering on unhealthy, but unless someone has experienced what we have, they can never ne'er stand the deep sense of loss and longing. Even my DH, although having suffered as well, can not understand my obsession. I know he would now like a fourth as we have come so close, but if I said tomorrow, that's it no more, he would be happy with that as well. He just wants me to be happy.

This time last year I was 6 weeks PG and since then have had 2 mc.

My GP refered me after first one ( although I had one 3 years ago before my youngest)

I am in good hands and getting the best care and advice possible so let's see what happens.

Fingers crossed for rainbows for us all


----------



## Creative

it is obsession stuff though and the pressure is really on. I'm somewhat comforted by the positive opk results on two days running around the time where it should have been. I had been fearing onset of menopause, but it certainly was a relief to be BD to the tune of the OPK's rather than utter guess work.

Now if I was symptom spotting this month, I'd say my boobs keep tingling and I have certainly got increased cm today and I have tasted metallic several times. but I have several more days to go possibly till the end of this cycle although the lengths of them has been erratic.

Today I met my nephew for the first time. he is 8 weeks old and adorable and cuddley and I didn't cry and didn't feel angry "why noty me" feelings. i just enjoyed cuddling him.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> it is obsession stuff though and the pressure is really on. I'm somewhat comforted by the positive opk results on two days running around the time where it should have been. I had been fearing onset of menopause, but it certainly was a relief to be BD to the tune of the OPK's rather than utter guess work.
> 
> Now if I was symptom spotting this month, I'd say my boobs keep tingling and I have certainly got increased cm today and I have tasted metallic several times. but I have several more days to go possibly till the end of this cycle although the lengths of them has been erratic.
> 
> Today I met my nephew for the first time. he is 8 weeks old and adorable and cuddley and I didn't cry and didn't feel angry "why noty me" feelings. i just enjoyed cuddling him.

That's a big step forward. Enjoy him and hopefully it will be you soon!:hugs:


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> it is obsession stuff though and the pressure is really on. I'm somewhat comforted by the positive opk results on two days running around the time where it should have been. I had been fearing onset of menopause, but it certainly was a relief to be BD to the tune of the OPK's rather than utter guess work.
> 
> Now if I was symptom spotting this month, I'd say my boobs keep tingling and I have certainly got increased cm today and I have tasted metallic several times. but I have several more days to go possibly till the end of this cycle although the lengths of them has been erratic.
> 
> Today I met my nephew for the first time. he is 8 weeks old and adorable and cuddley and I didn't cry and didn't feel angry "why noty me" feelings. i just enjoyed cuddling him.

I think the fact we are over 40 is what puts the pressure on. Had this been me ten years ago I think I wouldnt have been as obsessed!

Fingers crossed it will be you very soon xx


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> it is obsession stuff though and the pressure is really on. I'm somewhat comforted by the positive opk results on two days running around the time where it should have been. I had been fearing onset of menopause, but it certainly was a relief to be BD to the tune of the OPK's rather than utter guess work.
> 
> Now if I was symptom spotting this month, I'd say my boobs keep tingling and I have certainly got increased cm today and I have tasted metallic several times. but I have several more days to go possibly till the end of this cycle although the lengths of them has been erratic.
> 
> Today I met my nephew for the first time. he is 8 weeks old and adorable and cuddley and I didn't cry and didn't feel angry "why noty me" feelings. i just enjoyed cuddling him.
> 
> I think the fact we are over 40 is what puts the pressure on. Had this been me ten years ago I think I wouldnt have been as obsessed!
> 
> Fingers crossed it will be you very soon xxClick to expand...

I think our age is the biggest issue as time is against us.

I keep wishing I was just 3 years younger, even that would be something!


----------



## dancareoi

Finally got a BFN and I cheered!

Funny how life goes, in a couple of months time if I see that I will be sad!

OpK also a negative. Hoping OV round corner now. Signs are there, increased CM but not EWCM. 

I have a cold now so temp has increased, so FF thinks I have OV, very helpful!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Finally got a BFN and I cheered!
> 
> Funny how life goes, in a couple of months time if I see that I will be sad!

I remember that moment!! Congratulations!

Double wammy for me today. I wake up on the day my LO would have been due only to find AF here.


----------



## Xanth

Just popping in with :hugs: for everyone. Sorry I'm not around so much. xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a BFN and I cheered!
> 
> Funny how life goes, in a couple of months time if I see that I will be sad!
> 
> I remember that moment!! Congratulations!
> 
> Double wammy for me today. I wake up on the day my LO would have been due only to find AF here.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

Today is the first day of the rest of my life.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Today is the first day of the rest of my life.

Look to the future, not to the past!

Well my body has tricked me again!

My AF started yesterday, 5 weeks exactly after MC, but I needed to know when OV because I was to go for an NK killer cell test 7 days after OV, but I missed OV!

I have been taking temps and my temp dropped on mon 22 oct and have risen since then, but I have had the novovirus and a bad cold since then, so couldn't rely on temps to be accurate.

Wasn't able to rely on OPK as these had been positive for days and I didn't really have any other signs.

So this delays things again, but when I work it out, only by a couple of weeks and I suppose at least I know my body got back on track very quickly and it will now be easier to track my cycle this month, to get the test done!

Fell a little sad, because I wanted to try after waiting for 1 AF as this worked 3 years ago, I got Pg then first time of trying again, so I was hoping the same would work this time. 

I suppose I am being silly, because it probably wouldn't have happened first time anyway.

I will use these extra couple of weeks to really get my diet sorted.

If I OV when I think my LP was 10 days, in the summer it was 9.

Something now for acupuncturist to work with now he knows where I am in m cycle.

I usually OV about day 18, he wants to bring that forward, so lets see if he can!


----------



## crazymam

Well at least you are back on track. I got my peak this morning with fertility monitor and positive opk. We went into work late today haha. Now just need to warch for my temp rising. Ovulation pains started about half hour ago . Well fingers crossed. Its day 15 for me today .


----------



## Creative

Wow, it's day 6. I've got a +opk and I can feel ov pain. I didn't believe you could OV that early, but apparently you can so Tonights the night!!


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> Wow, it's day 6. I've got a +opk and I can feel ov pain. I didn't believe you could OV that early, but apparently you can so Tonights the night!!

That is early! Without these sticks i would have my timing all wrong


----------



## dancareoi

Having a down moment. Its 4 in the morning and I have been awake 
For 3 hours and I feel terrible. 2 weeks ago I had the sickness bug that's
Going around and then last week a cold started which seems to be getting worse
Each day. I am sitting up in bed, unable to breathe (dh is spare room) mY right side
Is totally bunged up and won't shift and my right ear is so badly blocked I can't hear
I need it to pop, but it won't. I just feel totally down and sorry for myself and sitting
Here crying for my lost babies.
Why is life so cruel. I have 3 beautiful children and my youngest who is nearly 2 1/2 is
The best thing ever and I feel I am not enjoying him properly because of what a bad
Year this has been.
I just want my babies.


----------



## crazymam

chin up! I think because you are feeling so poorly its obviously getting you down. I really think you need some serious me time and some serious pampering. You have three lovely children too.
I have come to accept I have been blessed with four beautiful daughters, and if I am to be lucky enough to have a fourth baby great, but if not I still have my daughters and I am still so very lucky. x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi, hope it's ok to join you ladies, only just seen this thread, I'm 41 in a couple weeks with two recent losses and finally got my AF 5.5 weeks after the last loss, hoping for a bfp for Xmas but after 2 losses back to back am really nervous. Wishing everyone loads luck xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Hi, hope it's ok to join you ladies, only just seen this thread, I'm 41 in a couple weeks with two recent losses and finally got my AF 5.5 weeks after the last loss, hoping for a bfp for Xmas but after 2 losses back to back am really nervous. Wishing everyone loads luck xxxx

Hi, same here two losses back to back. Onto my second cycle after last one, ovulated mon/tuesday so everything crossed this time. Just have to wait now.x


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, hope it's ok to join you ladies, only just seen this thread, I'm 41 in a couple weeks with two recent losses and finally got my AF 5.5 weeks after the last loss, hoping for a bfp for Xmas but after 2 losses back to back am really nervous. Wishing everyone loads luck xxxx
> 
> Hi, same here two losses back to back. Onto my second cycle after last one, ovulated mon/tuesday so everything crossed this time. Just have to wait now.xClick to expand...

Hi hun, I'm so sorry, I understand exactly how you feel, trying to be positive!! 3rd time lucky for us? Everything X'd for you. Am due to ovulate around 15th so a bit behind you, let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, went to docs yesterday and now have antibiotics, decongestant spray, olbas oil and ibuprofen, I'm a walking chemist shop!

Welcome newbies. I too Am hoping 3rd time lucky. Good job in a way I missed my OV this month and couldn't have the biopsy, because we wouldn't have been able to try with all the drugs I am on.

Strange how things work, I was so miffed last week. Had missed OV and had to wait another 4 weeks to OV to have the test done, but as it turns out it has worked out for the best.

My mom always says everything happens for a reason! Makes you wonder sometimes but I have said this before, if I had not had mmc in July 09 my gorgeous little boy would not be here today, yes I would have another little one, but not this gorgeous little monkey who gives so much joy, this little person would not have had a chance of life.

So maybe when we do get our rainbows, we will see why we have had such heartache, waiting for that right little rainbow to come along!


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> Hi all, went to docs yesterday and now have antibiotics, decongestant spray, olbas oil and ibuprofen, I'm a walking chemist shop!
> 
> Welcome newbies. I too Am hoping 3rd time lucky. Good job in a way I missed my OV this month and couldn't have the biopsy, because we wouldn't have been able to try with all the drugs I am on.
> 
> Strange how things work, I was so miffed last week. Had missed OV and had to wait another 4 weeks to OV to have the test done, but as it turns out it has worked out for the best.
> 
> My mom always says everything happens for a reason! Makes you wonder sometimes but I have said this before, if I had not had mmc in July 09 my gorgeous little boy would not be here today, yes I would have another little one, but not this gorgeous little monkey who gives so much joy, this little person would not have had a chance of life.
> 
> So maybe when we do get our rainbows, we will see why we have had such heartache, waiting for that right little rainbow to come along!

What lovely words, had couple tears reading the end of that, I so hope we get our rainbows xxxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

I did the farmers market this morning and two ladies who I haven't seen for months (both separate) came up to my stall and said "Ooooo what did you have?"

I felt so sorry for both of them instead of for myself. They were both totally mortified.


Had a great morning other than that and took loads of Christmas orders, but was dissapointed that my story advent calendars didn't sell more :cry: But the local headmaster did buy one for the reception classes.:happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I did the farmers market this morning and two ladies who I haven't seen for months (both separate) came up to my stall and said "Ooooo what did you have?"
> 
> I felt so sorry for both of them instead of for myself. They were both totally mortified.
> 
> 
> Had a great morning other than that and took loads of Christmas orders, but was dissapointed that my story advent calendars didn't sell more :cry: But the local headmaster did buy one for the reception classes.:happydance:

That must have been hard for you and them.

Well I am still trying t get rid of my cold which I have had for over 2 weeks, on medication now and right ear is totally blocked, really fustrating now because I can't hear out of it.

Think I am building up to OV, have watery cm, so have started opk testing, so as soon as it happens I can get this biopsy sorted and then start trying again.


----------



## crazymam

i am now half way through my two week wait and slowly going insane. i am symptom spotting like an idiot, and think my mind is actually playing tricks on me now. trying very hard not to read too much into anything right now but i have stomach cramps now and back pain, tender boobs, felt nauseus and tired last two days. but i get like this few days before a period anyway so going to try and distract myself


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> i am now half way through my two week wait and slowly going insane. i am symptom spotting like an idiot, and think my mind is actually playing tricks on me now. trying very hard not to read too much into anything right now but i have stomach cramps now and back pain, tender boobs, felt nauseus and tired last two days. but i get like this few days before a period anyway so going to try and distract myself

I hate that 2ww, as you say everything little thing makes you wonder what's going on. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Had another acupuncture session today,meh stuck a needle n my arm to try and help my blocked ear!

He reckons I will OV any day and he says it will be from my right side!

I can then get this test done and start getting on with things. I feel sort of strange a the moment, in limbo about TTC and then having not felt for 3 weeks and not being able to hear properly from my right ear, feel like I'm in a bubble and everything is passing me by!

I usually love this time of year, the build up to Christmas, but this has been such a bad year and because how I have felt the last few weeks, I really feel like I can't be bothered.

Maybe once I'm better and the test has been done, things might start to pick up a bit!:cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you feel better soon dancareoi, feel exactly the same way, I'm usually worse than the kids coming up to Xmas, but its been such a bad year for me too, I lost my dad suddenly on 14/08/11 so his birthday and anniversary of his death this year were so hard, especially as I lost my first angel in June, followed by another Sep, I also lost my darling nan in Jan this year, she was my second mum. Suffice to say I will be glad when year is over. Only positive was marrying the love of my life in March. I so hope you feel better soon. Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hope you feel better soon dancareoi, feel exactly the same way, I'm usually worse than the kids coming up to Xmas, but its been such a bad year for me too, I lost my dad suddenly on 14/08/11 so his birthday and anniversary of his death this year were so hard, especially as I lost my first angel in June, followed by another Sep, I also lost my darling nan in Jan this year, she was my second mum. Suffice to say I will be glad when year is over. Only positive was marrying the love of my life in March. I so hope you feel better soon. Xxxx

Sorry to hear 2012 has been a s**t year for you too.:cry:

At least you have had one good thing in getting married:thumbup:

our good thing was my son doing well in the two 11+ exams he took and being able to go to Grammer School next year, so i suppose it hasn`t all been bad.

I have 3 angels now and have a little memorial type thing on a shelf in the lounge.

I have a very small teddy who is about 8cm tall, a Willow Tree figure called Forget-Me-Not and a credit card sized laminated verse in a photo frame called An Angel Never Dies, so I feel that my little ones are always there. Gone but not forgotton.:cry:


----------



## Oasis717

That's so lovely, I think it helps, we have a corner of the garden with some lovely flowers and windmills and a plaque we had made with dates etc and a beautiful poem, no you never, ever forget and although I want to move on I never want to forget. That's brill about the 11+ re your son my middle one took hers also but didn't pass unfortunately but is in all the top sets and loves her school so that's something else good. I'm so sorry for your losses. Yes if it wasn't for my husband who's my rock I wouldn't be able to cope with what life has thrown at me recently no it's not all bad xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Well this month will not be the one for me. I ovulated really early but managed to get a migraine and really couldn't face DTD so didn;t bother.
Probably just as well as we are in the thick of doing the audition runs with our middle lad. Yesterday spent 11 hours in the car going there and back to Glasgow. Monday we are down and back to London and both of these runs meant 3am starts:sleep:. I don''t travel well.:wacko:

Next friday we are down to Cardiff and then in early December we are at Manchester and then we sit back and wait and if none of them accept him, we start with university applications. :dohh:


----------



## lilblossom

Well my husband and I had stopped trying in August and he just left this morning for his annual hunting trip and I believe he may come back to a surprise. I ovulated early this month. It like a fluke that I actually even know when I ovulated as I had purchased opks just to make things a little easier to avoid the fertile times. We bd'ed on cd 9 then I tested on cd 10 and got a positive opk. So instead of ovulating on cd 13 or 14 like normal, I ovulated on 11. I immediately got that 'feeling' but discounted it as I have felt like that before when we were actively trying only to be crushed. I decided to go on as normal but around 8 dpo I had light cramping, am suffering with constipation and having leg cramps which are unusual to me when not pregnant. Also had some weird head aches last night. Today is 11 dpo and I am resisting the urge to run out and purchase a hpt. I took an opk this morning and it was way darker than it usually is for this late in the cycle but some people get a surge right before af so not sure if I should read anything into it.

Ok rant over. Guess I will test in the morning.


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds promising lilblossom, fingers crossed, hope you get that bfp!! Am on cd11 waiting to ovulate, bit worried mc has thrown it off but here's hoping! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

I am 10 dpo, and feel sick as a dog:sick:
I started with mild cramps thursday, they got worse yesterday and had sharp pains in right side, and felt sick, been feelign sick since thursday. was convinced period was going to arrive.
Woke up this morning and cramps subsided but tummy feels bloated and I feel sick as a dog all day, have to get ready as going for a meal tonight but dont think I can face any food. 
I took a test this morning, but know it was too early so got a BFN. Going to try and stop thinking about it now and wait until next week. see if this sick feelign passes as it may just be a bug?


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Sounds promising lilblossom, fingers crossed, hope you get that bfp!! Am on cd15 and waiting to ovulate, bit worried mc has thrown it off but here's hoping! Xxx

 i ovulated late this time, second cycle after miscarriage. think it was cd17, thats late for me. I am usually cd12-14. Think it is common to be alittle bit later after a miscarriage. x


----------



## Oasis717

I thought I was cd 15 but I was actually 11, cd12 today, I used to ovulate around this time before my mc's but I'm all out of sync now and I have no idea. I had a positive around cd15 last month on opks but wether or not I ovulated or it was just a surge I'm not sure as loss was 28/09. I'm getting negs on opks right now, have a feeling ovulation will be later or not at all, wish I could just go with the flow but it all seems to have taken over my life right now xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> I am 10 dpo, and feel sick as a dog:sick:
> I started with mild cramps thursday, they got worse yesterday and had sharp pains in right side, and felt sick, been feelign sick since thursday. was convinced period was going to arrive.
> Woke up this morning and cramps subsided but tummy feels bloated and I feel sick as a dog all day, have to get ready as going for a meal tonight but dont think I can face any food.
> I took a test this morning, but know it was too early so got a BFN. Going to try and stop thinking about it now and wait until next week. see if this sick feelign passes as it may just be a bug?

Really hope it isn't a bug and you're just too early for bfp, I was terribly bloated both my last pregnancies, here's hoping for you xxxxx


----------



## Mammalee

Hi there, I am 41 in February, I have two beautiful girls aged 7 & 5. I miscarried in October at 16 weeks. Am waiting to see my doctor to see what he says about ttc as my ad was erratic. Am impatient to ttc as I can feel the clock ticking & I'm not getting any younger. :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Mammalee said:


> Hi there, I am 41 in February, I have two beautiful girls aged 7 & 5. I miscarried in October at 16 weeks. Am waiting to see my doctor to see what he says about ttc as my ad was erratic. Am impatient to ttc as I can feel the clock ticking & I'm not getting any younger. :winkwink:

Hey, totally understand that, I'm 41 this month and feel that clock ticking too. I would be due on 7th Jan 2013 had I not lost my first in June so finding that hard, trying to be positive! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome mammalee and sorry about your loss.

Lilblossom, nice to hear from you, any news?

Crazymam, keep us updated, sounds promising.

The clock is constantly there ticking away in my head, I think at our age it is all we can think about.

As you know I am waiting to OV to get this test done. Missed last month OV and am now on CD17 and I don't know what is going on.

I have all the signs of OV, Increqsed cm and I think EWCM on Friday but I can't be too sure, there wasn't much and it was tinged with blood? 

My opk are negative, but there is a slight line showing. Yesterday am I had quite a good line, but it was negative and a clear blue didn't have a smiley face, but last night and this morning the line has gone back to being faint.

My temps are still low, so I really don't know what to think. It would be just my luck not to OV and then I will have to wait another month and then be worrying there is something wrong and it won't happen.

Why do these things happen, haven't we been through enough, why can't out bodies just be kind to us?


----------



## ghanagirl

Hey ladies! I just turned 42, lost my first and only pregnancy in july 12, would have been due in February 13... Everytime AF has come roaring round these last 3 months (and thankfully its here and still regular) instead of normal PMS ive been having extreme pregnancy symptoms. Bloating and distention, nausea tingling nipples, backache, headache and oddly enough, belching, all of which I had when preggo. And its distressing hoping, hoping then the first flush of red on the tissue washes all the hope away. Today feeling like it might not happen, that i left it too late. Focused on going to college and starting a career and marrying a good guy (who turned out not to be a good guy 14 years later). I thought I was being smart, avoiding becoming a statistic, I didnt want to be like my mom, pregnant and unmarried at 15 (even though she was extremely fertile, 10 live healthy births). So I waited, and waited thru college and jobs, marriage and divorce. I had finally reached the stage in my life at age 40 where I was accepting I might be alone for the rest of it, that I might not have children when I meet this exceptional man, this good and honorable man and without even trying, totally an oops moment-- I get pregnant. I want to have this man's child so badly it hurts, and he loves me sooo much it amazes me everyday he puts up with my mountains of shit and loves me still. Give me hope that I might still have my little family, that Whoever is in charge will be kind to us.


----------



## Creative

welcome to our little place of solace Ghanagirl!


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> I am 10 dpo, and feel sick as a dog:sick:
> I started with mild cramps thursday, they got worse yesterday and had sharp pains in right side, and felt sick, been feelign sick since thursday. was convinced period was going to arrive.
> Woke up this morning and cramps subsided but tummy feels bloated and I feel sick as a dog all day, have to get ready as going for a meal tonight but dont think I can face any food.
> I took a test this morning, but know it was too early so got a BFN. Going to try and stop thinking about it now and wait until next week. see if this sick feelign passes as it may just be a bug?
> 
> Really hope it isn't a bug and you're just too early for bfp, I was terribly bloated both my last pregnancies, here's hoping for you xxxxxClick to expand...

well 11 dpo and still no sign of a period! the wait is killing me! sore breasts now too. still feelin sick and my tummy feels heavy and umcomfortable yet i cant stop eating and no pmt either! i must stop symptom spotting for my own sanity. going to try another test in the morning. its not too early at 12dpo is it? x


----------



## Oasis717

I know I did the same!!! Its so hard, every little symptom or twinge had me thinking!! I don't think I'll test at 12 dpo anymore (she says lol) promised DH I would wait til AF due as I seem to be a little poas crazy of late:) AF due date is only a guess though as mc has thrown everything off. Loads women do test at 12 dpo though. Gl hunni xxxx


----------



## Xanth

Hi to all the new ladies. 

12dpo today. Did a test on Saturday but have resisted the urge since as it was a BFN. I expect AF either later today or tomorrow. 

One of us needs some good news for Christmas. Last Christmas was so depressing for us as well


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Welcome mammalee and sorry about your loss.
> 
> Lilblossom, nice to hear from you, any news?
> 
> Crazymam, keep us updated, sounds promising.
> 
> The clock is constantly there ticking away in my head, I think at our age it is all we can think about.
> 
> As you know I am waiting to OV to get this test done. Missed last month OV and am now on CD17 and I don't know what is going on.
> i
> I have all the signs of OV, Increqsed cm and I think EWCM on Friday but I can't be too sure, there wasn't much and it was tinged with blood?
> 
> My opk are negative, but there is a slight line showing. Yesterday am I had quite a good line, but it was negative and a clear blue didn't have a smiley face, but last night and this morning the line has gone back to being faint.
> 
> My temps are still low, so I really don't know what to think. It would be just my luck not to OV and then I will have to wait another month and then be worrying there is something wrong and it won't happen.
> 
> Why do these things happen, haven't we been through enough, why can't out bodies just be kind to us?

come to the conclusion mother nature is a bitch! 
hope you get that smiley face soon x


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mammalee and sorry about your loss.
> 
> Lilblossom, nice to hear from you, any news?
> 
> Crazymam, keep us updated, sounds promising.
> 
> The clock is constantly there ticking away in my head, I think at our age it is all we can think about.
> 
> As you know I am waiting to OV to get this test done. Missed last month OV and am now on CD17 and I don't know what is going on.
> i
> I have all the signs of OV, Increqsed cm and I think EWCM on Friday but I can't be too sure, there wasn't much and it was tinged with blood?
> 
> My opk are negative, but there is a slight line showing. Yesterday am I had quite a good line, but it was negative and a clear blue didn't have a smiley face, but last night and this morning the line has gone back to being faint.
> 
> My temps are still low, so I really don't know what to think. It would be just my luck not to OV and then I will have to wait another month and then be worrying there is something wrong and it won't happen.
> 
> Why do these things happen, haven't we been through enough, why can't out bodies just be kind to us?
> 
> come to the conclusion mother nature is a bitch!
> hope you get that smiley face soon xClick to expand...

 Totally agree!!! Have an almost positive on opk today, just done another few hours later to see xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mammalee and sorry about your loss.
> 
> Lilblossom, nice to hear from you, any news?
> 
> Crazymam, keep us updated, sounds promising.
> 
> The clock is constantly there ticking away in my head, I think at our age it is all we can think about.
> 
> As you know I am waiting to OV to get this test done. Missed last month OV and am now on CD17 and I don't know what is going on.
> i
> I have all the signs of OV, Increqsed cm and I think EWCM on Friday but I can't be too sure, there wasn't much and it was tinged with blood?
> 
> My opk are negative, but there is a slight line showing. Yesterday am I had quite a good line, but it was negative and a clear blue didn't have a smiley face, but last night and this morning the line has gone back to being faint.
> 
> My temps are still low, so I really don't know what to think. It would be just my luck not to OV and then I will have to wait another month and then be worrying there is something wrong and it won't happen.
> 
> Why do these things happen, haven't we been through enough, why can't out bodies just be kind to us?
> 
> come to the conclusion mother nature is a bitch!
> hope you get that smiley face soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Totally agree!!! Have an almost positive on opk today, just done another few hours later to see xxxxxClick to expand...

Well my lines have totally disappeared now, so i`m wandering whether the good line i got Sat am was just after the surge and that the surge happened in the night.

My temps are still low, 36.1 for 4 days running.

I am really upset though as i am assume i am OV today so called to get an appointment for this test i am having done and they have booked me in for next mon as it needs to be done 7-10 days after OV.

however, they only do the tests in clinics on a monday or friday and next friday, the 30th, the clinic is not running.

AS long as i OV today or tomorrow or if not after saturday i will be alright, if not i will have to wait for the next cycle.

i really dont want to have to wait and have got myself all worked up.

Sorry if TMI but my CM has changed slightly from watery to creamy, so I think i have OV today. Hoping and praying that i have because I really dont want to wait any longer!

will check temp in morning and just hope it goes up.

At the end of last week I was gettin glines on OPK which got a little darker and was a good line on sat, but not positive and now as i say, they have gone again.

Any thoughts?

welcome ghanagirl.


----------



## crazymam

well 13dpo and got a BFN this morning, so guess just waiting now, very much doubt will a BFP this time. just wish it would show its ugly face now so I can start next cycle and try again.


----------



## lilblossom

Af came so was a false alarm...and to add insult to injury af is a nasty bitch this month...more painful than usual. Wasn't really trying so not gonna get all depressed over it. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry crazy am and lilblossom.

It doesn't rain it pours! My body is playing cruel tricks on me is month.

I had all the signs of OV and on sat an almost positive opk but not quite. Lines then got lighter. Temps were 36.1 for 4 days in a row and yesterday went to 36.0.

Sorry if tmi but I thought I got EWCM on thurs, but yesterday I got some agai but it looked more creamy. I thought I OV yesterday as temp rose to 36.4 today but then I got a positive opk.

I am so upset because i need to get this test done and it can only be done on Mondays or Fridays, so I booked in for Monday. 

If I OV yesterday or today that would be fine for Monday but if I OV tomorrow Monday no good and no clinic next Friday. Therefore it would need to be a week Monday, which with my LP would be day AF due so the won't be able to do and I'll have to wait another month.

I am so upset I just can't believe it, any day to OV but Thursday would be fine, someone really hates me somewhere!

I have been speaking to the clinic and they have said to still go Monday as they may be able to do it,but if OV tomorrow it might be too early. They might be able to sort something for next Thursday but there is no guarantee of that at all.

I just can't stand all this waiting.


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Sorry crazy am and lilblossom.
> 
> It doesn't rain it pours! My body is playing cruel tricks on me is month.
> 
> I had all the signs of OV and on sat an almost positive opk but not quite. Lines then got lighter. Temps were 36.1 for 4 days in a row and yesterday went to 36.0.
> 
> Sorry if tmi but I thought I got EWCM on thurs, but yesterday I got some agai but it looked more creamy. I thought I OV yesterday as temp rose to 36.4 today but then I got a positive opk.
> 
> I am so upset because i need to get this test done and it can only be done on Mondays or Fridays, so I booked in for Monday.
> 
> If I OV yesterday or today that would be fine for Monday but if I OV tomorrow Monday no good and no clinic next Friday. Therefore it would need to be a week Monday, which with my LP would be day AF due so the won't be able to do and I'll have to wait another month.
> 
> I am so upset I just can't believe it, any day to OV but Thursday would be fine, someone really hates me somewhere!
> 
> I have been speaking to the clinic and they have said to still go Monday as they may be able to do it,but if OV tomorrow it might be too early. They might be able to sort something for next Thursday but there is no guarantee of that at all.
> 
> I just can't stand all this waiting.

think this is just a rubbish year for us all, roll on 2013! still no af for me and now 14dpo but got cramp now and sore boobs, keep goin to toilet as it keeps feelin like its comin but its not. got a bfn yesterday and my temp started to fall today so i know its on its way, ifz just being a bitch and teasing me! x


----------



## crazymam

ghanagirl said:


> Hey ladies! I just turned 42, lost my first and only pregnancy in july 12, would have been due in February 13... Everytime AF has come roaring round these last 3 months (and thankfully its here and still regular) instead of normal PMS ive been having extreme pregnancy symptoms. Bloating and distention, nausea tingling nipples, backache, headache and oddly enough, belching, all of which I had when preggo. And its distressing hoping, hoping then the first flush of red on the tissue washes all the hope away. Today feeling like it might not happen, that i left it too late. Focused on going to college and starting a career and marrying a good guy (who turned out not to be a good guy 14 years later). I thought I was being smart, avoiding becoming a statistic, I didnt want to be like my mom, pregnant and unmarried at 15 (even though she was extremely fertile, 10 live healthy births). So I waited, and waited thru college and jobs, marriage and divorce. I had finally reached the stage in my life at age 40 where I was accepting I might be alone for the rest of it, that I might not have children when I meet this exceptional man, this good and honorable man and without even trying, totally an oops moment-- I get pregnant. I want to have this man's child so badly it hurts, and he loves me sooo much it amazes me everyday he puts up with my mountains of shit and loves me still. Give me hope that I might still have my little family, that Whoever is in charge will be kind to us.

welcome, I have just read this and me eyes filled up. I really hope it works for you, fingers crossed x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Sorry crazy am and lilblossom.
> 
> It doesn't rain it pours! My body is playing cruel tricks on me is month.
> 
> I had all the signs of OV and on sat an almost positive opk but not quite. Lines then got lighter. Temps were 36.1 for 4 days in a row and yesterday went to 36.0.
> 
> Sorry if tmi but I thought I got EWCM on thurs, but yesterday I got some agai but it looked more creamy. I thought I OV yesterday as temp rose to 36.4 today but then I got a positive opk.
> 
> I am so upset because i need to get this test done and it can only be done on Mondays or Fridays, so I booked in for Monday.
> 
> If I OV yesterday or today that would be fine for Monday but if I OV tomorrow Monday no good and no clinic next Friday. Therefore it would need to be a week Monday, which with my LP would be day AF due so the won't be able to do and I'll have to wait another month.
> 
> I am so upset I just can't believe it, any day to OV but Thursday would be fine, someone really hates me somewhere!
> 
> I have been speaking to the clinic and they have said to still go Monday as they may be able to do it,but if OV tomorrow it might be too early. They might be able to sort something for next Thursday but there is no guarantee of that at all.
> 
> I just can't stand all this waiting.
> 
> think this is just a rubbish year for us all, roll on 2013! still no af for me and now 14dpo but got cramp now and sore boobs, keep goin to toilet as it keeps feelin like its comin but its not. got a bfn yesterday and my temp started to fall today so i know its on its way, ifz just being a bitch and teasing me! xClick to expand...

How you doing today?


----------



## dancareoi

ok ladies i am in desperate need of advice and i am driving myself crazsy about getting this test done.

i did OPK yesterday at 10.00am and it was negative although lines were getting darker. I did another at 1.00pm which was positive and two more at 3pm and 8pm, both still positive.

I did another one at 8.30am this morning and the line went dark straight away and is the darkest line I`ve ever seen.

`they` say that you OV 12-36 hours after first positive OPK so here is the question.

If i had only done 1 test yesterday at 10.00am which was negative and then not done another until this morning, which was positive, I would be taking todays test as the first positive.

So which test should i take as the one to work from.

Asking this because if I OV today it is going to be borderline if i can get test done this month, however if I OV tomorrow that will be much better.

Also, as i have already said, i thought I had a little ewcm on thurs and almost positive OPK on sat am - i then thought OV tues as temp dropped to 36 from being 36.1 the previous 4 days.

Yesterday temp increased to 36.4, so i thought maybe it was a rise before OV. Last night before I went to bed it was 35.8!

This morning it was 36.4 again!

I am really confused and would appreciate any advice anyone may have.


----------



## dancareoi

Hospital emailed to say there will be a clinic next Friday after all, so I am booked for then, so feeling a lot better now. I can OV anytime now and it doesn't matter !


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Hospital emailed to say there will be a clinic next Friday after all, so I am booked for then, so feeling a lot better now. I can OV anytime now and it doesn't matter !

thats good news at last, my AF came today, half an hour after i gave in and did a test haha typical!

x


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Hospital emailed to say there will be a clinic next Friday after all, so I am booked for then, so feeling a lot better now. I can OV anytime now and it doesn't matter !

thats good news at last, my AF came today, half an hour after i gave in and did a test haha typical!

x


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> Hospital emailed to say there will be a clinic next Friday after all, so I am booked for then, so feeling a lot better now. I can OV anytime now and it doesn't matter !

That's great news, really glad you are feeling better.xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks, I feel so much more relaxed now. 

I think I have finally OV sometim overnight not this morning, as i had a dip in temp this morning which I always get on day of OV.

Just have to hope for temp rise tomorrow!

Had positive opk on wed, yesterday and this morning. However opk I did a little while ago was negative, so looks like things are on track at the moment.

I will feel dope going to hosp on Monday saying I don't know when I OV, but at least I am covering all bases!

Crazymam sorry the witch got you. Fingers crossed that you will now get a lovely Christmas present next month and find a positive hpt in your Christmas sack from Santa!


----------



## dancareoi

Well I went to hosp yesterday and all was good and he did the biopsy. So we are all systems go for TTC again!

I feel so much more relaxed this week compare to last, I was getting into such a state about missing this month, but job done.

Roll on next OV, which will probably be just before or over Xmas!


----------



## Oasis717

That's great news!! So pleased, it sounded stressful for you so I'm really pleased for you. Xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Well I went to hosp yesterday and all was good and he did the biopsy. So we are all systems go for TTC again!
> 
> I feel so much more relaxed this week compare to last, I was getting into such a state about missing this month, but job done.
> 
> Roll on next OV, which will probably be just before or over Xmas!

Great news.
AF came to visit a couple of days ago but she wasn't really unexpected as if you dont DTD at the right time you aren't going the result.
Just too much going on in my life at the time.
The next POAS is just before Christmas so perhaps if I am really good, Santa will bring me the two lines I want!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to hosp yesterday and all was good and he did the biopsy. So we are all systems go for TTC again!
> 
> I feel so much more relaxed this week compare to last, I was getting into such a state about missing this month, but job done.
> 
> Roll on next OV, which will probably be just before or over Xmas!
> 
> Great news.
> AF came to visit a couple of days ago but she wasn't really unexpected as if you dont DTD at the right time you aren't going the result.
> Just too much going on in my life at the time.
> The next POAS is just before Christmas so perhaps if I am really good, Santa will bring me the two lines I want!Click to expand...

Keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you get a Christmas bfp Creative xxxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Hi ladies just seeing how everyone's doing. Not much of a change here.

On CD11 today.

Blood sugars are not too bad. Not back at hospital until January but going to try hard this month ;)


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Hi ladies just seeing how everyone's doing. Not much of a change here.
> 
> On CD11 today.
> 
> Blood sugars are not too bad. Not back at hospital until January but going to try hard this month ;)

Hi Sarah, well I am CD29. I didn`t OV until day 22!! Expecting AF on Tues, but ok with that as not trying this month due to UNK test i had last week.

Expecting AF on Tues, unless acupuncturist has managed to work his magic and extend my LP!!

All systems go for TTC next cycle - probably around christmas going on this month`s cycle!!!

Hoping we get BFP and rainbows in 2013:happydance:


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Well I went to hosp yesterday and all was good and he did the biopsy. So we are all systems go for TTC again!
> 
> I feel so much more relaxed this week compare to last, I was getting into such a state about missing this month, but job done.
> 
> Roll on next OV, which will probably be just before or over Xmas!

good news at last :thumbup: x


----------



## crazymam

well think i got a positive on my peestick today, but fertility monitor still just showing as high, no peak, but it did that last month too. I got the peak the following morning. trying to stay upbeat and remain positive.good luck everyone this month x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> well think i got a positive on my peestick today, but fertility monitor still just showing as high, no peak, but it did that last month too. I got the peak the following morning. trying to stay upbeat and remain positive.good luck everyone this month x

Fingers crossed for a lucky cycle:hugs:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> well think i got a positive on my peestick today, but fertility monitor still just showing as high, no peak, but it did that last month too. I got the peak the following morning. trying to stay upbeat and remain positive.good luck everyone this month x
> 
> Fingers crossed for a lucky cycle:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so too!


----------



## dancareoi

Well I am CD1 today, so TTc getting closer!

i think the acupuncture is starting to work! For the last few months and probably longer my LP has been 10 days, with sometimes spotting the day before, so 9-10 days. My temp always drops the day after AF starts.

Well, yesterday was 10 days and nothing! took my temp this morning and it had dropped and my AF started, so 11 day LP. So two things have changed slightly this cycle.

Acupuncturist was pleased, but says things are going too slowly, so today he stuck three needles just abouve my eyebrows, ouch! he also burnt some stuff on my legs and hands!! he sets it alight and then i have to tell him when it starts burning my skin and he removed it. He did this 8 times on each leg and a few times on each wrist!

He says its all to do with hormones and making the blood flow/quality better to the womb.

He is convinced he can help!!!!

Lets see what happens this month. Last month I didn`t OV until day 22, but I think that was due to me taking antibiotics and getting so stressed about missing OV for the NK test. I am now hoping the acupuncture will help me OV about a week earlier than last month.

So watch this space...............................................!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hope everyone is ok, we have snow here today!! I'm cd2 today, AF came bang on 28 days so hoping I'm now back to normal after my last loss and hoping for a new year bfp:) hope you're well dancareoi, everything sounds really positive, you are brave for having needles above your eyebrows! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hope everyone is ok, we have snow here today!! I'm cd2 today, AF came bang on 28 days so hoping I'm now back to normal after my last loss and hoping for a new year bfp:) hope you're well dancareoi, everything sounds really positive, you are brave for having needles above your eyebrows! Xxxxxxxx

Hi, i am now CD4 and can`t wait to start trying again.

I went to docs last Thursday and i now have progesterone cream, well i say cream, it`s notcream it`s a pessary!

5 days after i OV i will need to insert one morning and night for 7 days. Then i need to take HPT, if PG i keep inserting progesterone until week 24, if not PG, stop taking it and start again the following month!

Here`s wishing a New Year BFP for you to:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes me too so excited and feelin very positive!!! Good luck to us and everyone else. Really glad you have everything sorted, it sounds like you have a great doctor xxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

well its sounding mor epositive for everyone. I am 4 dpo so just waiting now, have me works xmas party next week too so trying to work out what excuse I can use this time for not drinking!:wacko:


----------



## Xanth

Ovulation today. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> well its sounding mor epositive for everyone. I am 4 dpo so just waiting now, have me works xmas party next week too so trying to work out what excuse I can use this time for not drinking!:wacko:

Tell them you are on anti biotics for a UTI! that normally shuts people up!:winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

That's a good idea Creative I might try that one! I feel a bout of tonsillitis coming on:)X


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> well its sounding mor epositive for everyone. I am 4 dpo so just waiting now, have me works xmas party next week too so trying to work out what excuse I can use this time for not drinking!:wacko:
> 
> Tell them you are on anti biotics for a UTI! that normally shuts people up!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha love it :laugh2:


----------



## dancareoi

Baby dust to all.
Xanth - good luck for DTD!
Good luck to everyone - some Christmas BFPs would be great.
I think I will OV next week, so our first month of TTC after our latest loss.
Need to let hubby know its time for a bit of action. He reckons I only want him when I need his sperm!
You think at our age, he'd be glad of a bit of action!
Only going to DTD every other day, to give him time to recoup!
The antibiotics excuse is a good one!


----------



## crazymam

well i am 11dpo, hormones went haywire yesterday, was like bad pmt only i dont get pmt. feel sick yoday and have mild cramp. temp is still high too. didnt have a hpt so for some odd reason i took a opk instead! it was a very strong positive. so i googled it and huge mistake! bought a hpt and tpok tgat at 10am and it was negative. so now i am in limbo, at work, going slowly insane haha


----------



## Creative

science is set to baffle us!!
fingers crossed!!

science certainly baffled me this month as OPK's kept having faint lines all through the month. I am about day 22. havn't got a clue when I Ov'd dispite frequent peeing on sticks.
didn't DTD that much over the right time as I got all arsy with my OH and killed the mood. How I long to be pregnant this Christm as. Still if I am not, at least i'll be able to have a drink on Christmas day!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Crazymam - fingers crossed for you - sending lots of baby dust your way - keep us updated.

Creative - i felt like that last month - peeing on so many sticks and didn`t OV until day 21!

Anyway we are now actively TTC again after our loss in september - I too am waiting to OV - hoped it would be this week - i am CD13 today and signs are there for OV but no lines at all yet on OPK, so just waiting!


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Crazymam - fingers crossed for you - sending lots of baby dust your way - keep us updated.
> 
> Creative - i felt like that last month - peeing on so many sticks and didn`t OV until day 21!
> 
> Anyway we are now actively TTC again after our loss in september - I too am waiting to OV - hoped it would be this week - i am CD13 today and signs are there for OV but no lines at all yet on OPK, so just waiting!

Fingers crossed for you this month xx
I had BFN this morning, Temp still high but due tomorrow so have a feeling it will be here on time , oh well there is always next time....


----------



## dancareoi

Just like to wish everyone a merry Christmas and a happy new year and hope that we all get our longed for rainbows in 2013.

Fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone.

Crazymam, you're not out yet, keep us posted.

:xmas16:


----------



## Oasis717

Merry Xmas dancareoi and everyone, also hoping we all get our much wanted bfp's very very soon. Am hopeful and positive for this month as I am back to a 28day cycle after my recent loss and was due to O tues 18th, had my first positive opk yest at 10am, another later in the day and today back to negative, hoping all has returned to normal. Wishing everyone lots babydust xx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Merry Xmas dancareoi and everyone, also hoping we all get our much wanted bfp's very very soon. Am hopeful and positive for this month as I am back to a 28day cycle after my recent loss and was due to O tues 18th, had my first positive opk yest at 10am, another later in the day and today back to negative, hoping all has returned to normal. Wishing everyone lots babydust xx

Fingers crossed for you.

I am awaiting OV and I am CD17 today. I was hoping acupuncture would have bought it forward a little as last month it was CD22!

Anyway have had 3 days of EWCM and I am now waiting for positive OPK. 

Keeping OH busy, we are DTD every other day, to give his :spermy: a rest and make sure they are fighting fit!!!

Happy Christmas. :dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Same Dancareoi fingers crossed for you too, hopefully the cm is a good sign and O is right around the corner for you xx


----------



## crazymam

hope you all have a wonderful xmas and lots of fairy dust for us all next year. i am on day 2 now and due to ovulate right after new year. fingers crossed this time x


----------



## Oasis717

Merry Xmas to you too xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Finally got smiley face today. So hopefully tomorrow is OV day!

Happy Christmas all and a very happy and lucky new year to all of us.:xmas12:


----------



## Oasis717

So pleased for you:) happy Xmas xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> So pleased for you:) happy Xmas xxxxx

Fingers crossed for your BFP:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

You too! Hope this is our month:) xx


----------



## Creative

well I'm out again!
I really thought that this time it was going to be.
I was feeling queazy, my boobs swelled up and because i've had several 25 and 26 day cycles, when it got to 27 I got excited and then 28 and no AF until bed time last night. I', gutted. My mind was playing some tricks on me.
I really think that as I will be 45 in january that this next cycle may well be my last try.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so very sorry creative, I know only too well the tricks your body can play. I was convinced last cycle it was it. Until af. Xxx


----------



## Creative

I had a bit of a break through yesterday. My sister and BIL were up for CHristmas and my OH was smitten with their baby. He said "we will try so hard next cycle, because I had really forgotten how wonderful babies are"
Here's hoping!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that's really lovely creative! Fingers crossed for your next cycle xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I had a bit of a break through yesterday. My sister and BIL were up for CHristmas and my OH was smitten with their baby. He said "we will try so hard next cycle, because I had really forgotten how wonderful babies are"
> Here's hoping!!

Really hoping it works for you.:hugs:

I am now 2 DPO. At 5 DPO I need to insert a progesterone pessary twice a day, then after 7 days I have to do hpt. If not pg I stop the progesterone, if I am pg then I keep taking twice a day!

Here's hoping 2013 is a good year for all of us.:flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, after some advice!

When do you think I OV - FF says 25th dec but I think 24th.

I usually get slight temp rise day before OV and slight temp drop on day of OV.

Sat 22 dec - negative OPk at 10.00 pm, but faint second line.
Sun 23 dec - 8.30 am - positive OPK
Mon 24 dec - slight temp rise
8.30 am - pos OPK
1.00pm - negative OPK and OV pains
Tue 25 dec - slight temp drop - negative oPk 

I thought once OV OPk would be negative - any thoughts?

Also had results of uNK test, all was good and no problems there.

Need to start progesterone pessaries from 7 days DPO for 7 days, then do HPT. If pg I have to take for 12 weeks and have also been prescribed clexane when I get Pg to take for 12 weeks, I think it has to be injected and is something to do with blood!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Dancareoi, I'm also very confused re ovulation. I got my first positive opk on the 19th Dec at 10 am, another at 6pm then back to neg the next day, but I continued using opks and got a run of positives again starting on the 22nd and lasting 3 days, meaning I could of O cd 21 instead of cd 16. They advise not using opks after the first pos but if I hadn't I wouldn't have known about this second surge. I test from cd 10 to around cd 25 as I usually get two or three runs of positive opks each cycle. A lady on.another thread gave me a link to new research which has found many women have 2 or 3 waves of lh per cycle and only the last is when ovulation occurs according to them. So now I have no idea if I ovulated late or not. It would impact on when to test with hpt as I could be too early when I test xx


----------



## dancareoi

Happy New Year. Sending lots of baby dust for a healthy, happy and lucky new year for all of us.


----------



## Xanth

Happy New Year ladies xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, just made the mistake of doing HPT and 9 DPO, know I shouldn`t have done, no surprise to find BFN.

I kept telling myself not to, but couldn`t help it.

oh well, let`s see what happens. 

Thing is I won`t get AF this month as i am now on progesterone which I insert twice say, so this stops AF. 

i should test on 7th day of taking this, which isn`t actually until Monday when i will be 13 DPO.

There is still hope, but I shouldn`t have done it and so wish now i hadn`t. 

how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## dancareoi

My mind is playing tricks, on the HPT i did earlier i kept staring and staring and hoping for a line which didn`t appear/ Anyway kept going back to it amd imagined i could see a line!!!

Anyway had 1 more HPT so thought I would use it to stop me doing any more too early, again I swaer i can see the faintest of faintest lines - Am I going mad? Do I need an eye test?

posted 3 pictures to get your views both were taken 10 mins after. the 1 below is nearly an hour after


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> I kept telling myself not to, but couldn`t help it.

Your just a POAS addict!!!



dancareoi said:


> View attachment 542859
> 
> View attachment 542867
> 
> My mind is playing tricks, on the HPT i did earlier i kept staring and staring and hoping for a line which didn`t appear/ Anyway kept going back to it amd imagined i could see a line!!!
> 
> Anyway had 1 more HPT so thought I would use it to stop me doing any more too early, again I swaer i can see the faintest of faintest lines - Am I going mad? Do I need an eye test?
> 
> posted 3 pictures to get your views both were taken 10 mins after. the 1 below is nearly an hour after
> 
> View attachment 542871

Naughty. not supposed to look again after that long!

I can see a shadow where you want me too. You are not on your own there. I would love to hope it's what you want it to be. It's still really early to be getting a result though! :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I kept telling myself not to, but couldn`t help it.
> 
> Your just a POAS addict!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 542859
> 
> View attachment 542867
> 
> My mind is playing tricks, on the HPT i did earlier i kept staring and staring and hoping for a line which didn`t appear/ Anyway kept going back to it amd imagined i could see a line!!!
> 
> Anyway had 1 more HPT so thought I would use it to stop me doing any more too early, again I swaer i can see the faintest of faintest lines - Am I going mad? Do I need an eye test?
> 
> posted 3 pictures to get your views both were taken 10 mins after. the 1 below is nearly an hour after
> 
> View attachment 542871
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naughty. not supposed to look again after that long!
> 
> I can see a shadow where you want me too. You are not on your own there. I would love to hope it's what you want it to be. It's still really early to be getting a result though! :flower:Click to expand...

I think we wish for these lines to appear and then convince ourselves they a there!

Anyway need to know for sure, so have just bought some more tests and will be POAS again very soon!

Just POAS again and I don't think there is a line at all now, my eyes were playing tricks on me. It is just a very very very faint shadow, if I was pg it should have been darker today than yesterday.:cry:


----------



## crazymam

Oh dear, I have been there so many times wishing for a line then you think you can see one! But still early days for you though so fingers crossed.
I had bloods taken before new year to check hormones etc and all well. but now I am really confused.mt digital clear blue gave threedays of high readings followed by two peaks , first was new years eve. temp dipped new years eve too so looks like I ovulated new years day as temp went up got a high after new years day and then a low yesterday. however my sensitive opk I bought online have shown a very cery strong positive for five days now!! So I am completely confused!
to make it worse fertility friend is trying to say I ovulated on 30th as I did have a temp dip but I really dont I think I did, after all I had not positive opks? and had a second dip later.


----------



## Creative

When I had my first two babies, the home pregnancy test was only just happening and they were very unreliable. mostly you just had to wait for a couple of weeks after AF was due and then troop up to the doctors with a wee in a pot.
We are so lucky to have all the modern technology, but also unlucky as it can play tricks on us and give us false hope. We also get emotionally attached to babies that we'd have never known about 20 years ago.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi I'm 40 since November . Lost my baby at 11 weeks on Christmas Eve. First baby :( . Will be ttc as soon as I can . Scared but excited again. Here is to our new journey .


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi I'm 40 since November . Lost my baby at 11 weeks on Christmas Eve. First baby :( . Will be ttc as soon as I can . Scared but excited again. Here is to our new journey .

so sorry for your loss, you are most welcome to our group, as you say, here is a new journey to all of us.
i am 41 with a loss last Jan at 13 weeks and 1 in sept at 9 weeks, so now ttc again.

Gave in and POAS again, the first 2 pictures are taken within 10 mins of test being done, last one is 2 hours later with casing back on.


Are my eyes still playing me up?


----------



## crazymam

Left wonderin said:


> Hi I'm 40 since November . Lost my baby at 11 weeks on Christmas Eve. First baby :( . Will be ttc as soon as I can . Scared but excited again. Here is to our new journey .

really sorry for your loss , heres hoping some good news for you soon xxx


----------



## Creative

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gQ7umPzcg9s/UOcm_srVyFI/AAAAAAAAD8Q/T_5tdQQYmek/s320/stick.jpg
I've just negitived your picture and the line is still there. It's picture 2


----------



## crazymam

I would test again in the morning if it was me, it might be an evaporation line . Fingers crossed though that you get your BFP though in the morning xxx


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Hi I'm 40 since November . Lost my baby at 11 weeks on Christmas Eve. First baby :( . Will be ttc as soon as I can . Scared but excited again. Here is to our new journey .

welcome to this thread!
I'm TTC I had a MC about 10 weeks after a surprise pregnancy early 2012 and have been despeate for another baby ever since. I'mm 43 (will be 44 later this month, but 43 sounds better if i'm TTC!)


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks for your responses, driving myself potty here.

Just done yet another one, checked after 4 mins and the faintest of lines again, pulled it apart and there is a very faint line!

Will do with fmu - the test I am using says to test on day of AF so today is too early really!

Arrrrgggggghhhhhhh


----------



## dancareoi

ok did yet another with FMU - this time I swear I could see the faintest of faintest lines after 4 mins, without taking it apart!!!

Anyway I am posting yet more pics - first two taken at 4 mins and 5 mins (test says not to read after 10)

Third pic is after about 6 mins, with the thing pulled apart.






Anyway been and bought more tests today, but going to do tomorrow now, will try and hold off for today because I am driving myself insane.:wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Clear blue digital :bfp: 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Creative

Oh fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!

So excited and happy for you, you fertile thing! now send that baby dust my way.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Oh fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited and happy for you, you fertile thing! now send that baby dust my way.

thanks very much!!!

Now the worrying starts!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Just did another test, just t make sure.

Yesterday I used FMU and got a faint line on Boots brand and a line on an OPK as well as clear blue.

Today I could only hold it for 1 1/2 hours so more dilute than yesterday.

Did OPK first, very strong positive on that and did another Boots and got a faint line after a couple of minutes. So quicker than yesterday and less dilute wee!

Have a scan booked for 1st feb, will try not to think about it until closer the time, but I know I will be so scared the day we go for it.

On a brighter note, having to insert progesterone twice a day. Had a bit of a problem last night though. DH and I had DTD ( last time. Wouldn't let him near me because I was wooded something would go wrong, well it made no difference, s this time it will be different)

AnywAy it was only a couple of hours later I tried to put in the progesterone and it kept slipping out, really had to push it up there (sorry if tmi) anyway it stayed put in the end.

I don't know whether anyone else has ever used it, but it comes I. A wax coat and looks like a bullet, the wax dissolves and is as does it comes out!! Not very nice, but I will do whatever it takes this time to keep my little bean.


----------



## josie1234

Hi, I am 42 and DH 45. I have 12 yr old son from first marriage and DH has 2 children from first marriage who are 21 and 19 yrs. Unfortunately, I found out I had miscarried on our anniversary in Jun 2012 after 4 years of ttc. It was a lovely shock to find out I was expecting as didn't think it was going to happen but didn't want to go down all the medical routes, just thought, it will happen if its meant to be. I found out there was no heartbeat at my 12-week scan (Jun) but I had started bleeding a couple of days before, the baby's heartbeat had stopped at 9 weeks. I was so devastated and thought it was cruel to tease us and then take our lovely child away. I understand that maybe something was wrong and we agreed to carry on ttc. I would have been due to give birth on 4 Jan 13. We are trying not to get obsessive about it but I would be so happy to be pregnant before its too late. My period is due 21st Jan but they have been a bit all over the place but I am tracking them with periodtracker app. Today I am supposed to ovulating according to the app but I have creamy discharge, no odour. Does this mean anything? Lots of baby dust to those ttc and good luck to you all in 2013 for happiness xxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi, I am 42 and DH 45. I have 12 yr old son from first marriage and DH has 2 children from first marriage who are 21 and 19 yrs. Unfortunately, I found out I had miscarried on our anniversary in Jun 2012 after 4 years of ttc. It was a lovely shock to find out I was expecting as didn't think it was going to happen but didn't want to go down all the medical routes, just thought, it will happen if its meant to be. I found out there was no heartbeat at my 12-week scan (Jun) but I had started bleeding a couple of days before, the baby's heartbeat had stopped at 9 weeks. I was so devastated and thought it was cruel to tease us and then take our lovely child away. I understand that maybe something was wrong and we agreed to carry on ttc. I would have been due to give birth on 4 Jan 13. We are trying not to get obsessive about it but I would be so happy to be pregnant before its too late. My period is due 21st Jan but they have been a bit all over the place but I am tracking them with periodtracker app. Today I am supposed to ovulating according to the app but I have creamy discharge, no odour. Does this mean anything? Lots of baby dust to those ttc and good luck to you all in 2013 for happiness xxx

Hi welcome to our group and so sorry for your loss.

I am 41 and DH is 43. I have DS 11, DD 8 and DD 2.

I lost my first at 8 weeks in July 09. I lost another at 13 weeks last Jan - we found out on 9th jan when i thought I was 17 weeks that baby had died approx 13-14 weeks, this was after a healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks. My LO was born sleeping 12th jan 12.

We then TTC again in May and in August i was PG again, went for a scan at 7 weeks and all was good, went for a scan at 9 weeks at the end of sept and found baby had died the day before.

We have just started to TTC again this month and i OV on xmas day and got my BFP yesterday, so I am now hoping and praying this will work.

Are you using OPK because this is really the best way of telling when you are about to OV, used in conjuction with CM. On the run up to OV the CM becomes watery and a just before becomes just like egg white, this indicates OV is around the corner.

After OV Cm can dry up or can go creamy, so from what you are saying you may have already OV.

Are you tracking your temperature each morning as well?

I use Fertility Friend and have found this a very useful tool for charting.

Good luck and lots of baby dust.

If you need any more information, or just a shoulder to cry on, we are always here.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Just did another test, just t make sure.
> 
> Yesterday I used FMU and got a faint line on Boots brand and a line on an OPK as well as clear blue.
> 
> Today I could only hold it for 1 1/2 hours so more dilute than yesterday.
> 
> Did OPK first, very strong positive on that and did another Boots and got a faint line after a couple of minutes. So quicker than yesterday and less dilute wee!
> 
> Have a scan booked for 1st feb, will try not to think about it until closer the time, but I know I will be so scared the day we go for it.
> 
> On a brighter note, having to insert progesterone twice a day. Had a bit of a problem last night though. DH and I had DTD ( last time. Wouldn't let him near me because I was wooded something would go wrong, well it made no difference, s this time it will be different)
> 
> AnywAy it was only a couple of hours later I tried to put in the progesterone and it kept slipping out, really had to push it up there (sorry if tmi) anyway it stayed put in the end.
> 
> I don't know whether anyone else has ever used it, but it comes I. A wax coat and looks like a bullet, the wax dissolves and is as does it comes out!! Not very nice, but I will do whatever it takes this time to keep my little bean.

You can use progesterone as a PR as well as a PV drug.
I took it for a year for post natal depression prevention.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Just did another test, just t make sure.
> 
> Yesterday I used FMU and got a faint line on Boots brand and a line on an OPK as well as clear blue.
> 
> Today I could only hold it for 1 1/2 hours so more dilute than yesterday.
> 
> Did OPK first, very strong positive on that and did another Boots and got a faint line after a couple of minutes. So quicker than yesterday and less dilute wee!
> 
> Have a scan booked for 1st feb, will try not to think about it until closer the time, but I know I will be so scared the day we go for it.
> 
> On a brighter note, having to insert progesterone twice a day. Had a bit of a problem last night though. DH and I had DTD ( last time. Wouldn't let him near me because I was wooded something would go wrong, well it made no difference, s this time it will be different)
> 
> AnywAy it was only a couple of hours later I tried to put in the progesterone and it kept slipping out, really had to push it up there (sorry if tmi) anyway it stayed put in the end.
> 
> I don't know whether anyone else has ever used it, but it comes I. A wax coat and looks like a bullet, the wax dissolves and is as does it comes out!! Not very nice, but I will do whatever it takes this time to keep my little bean.
> 
> You can use progesterone as a PR as well as a PV drug.
> I took it for a year for post natal depression prevention.Click to expand...

I assume PR means the other hole!!! Sorry if being thick - sounds lovely!:haha:


----------



## Creative

PV ~ per vagina
PR ~ Per Rectum!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> PV ~ per vagina
> PR ~ Per Rectum!

Hi, still doing PV!!,

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Creative

currently on TTW. and a very long two weeks wait it is too.

had a good cry on friday night because I went to Les mis and everyone was crying. felt on such a high afterwards. If you haven't been to see it, please do. It's utterly amazing. 
The big column buildings in many of the scenes are the royal naval college in Greenwich which is where my son may go to study viola. he's supposed to visit again tomorow, but with the snow, it might get cancelled.


----------



## crazymam

I am on two week wait too, but not feeling very optimistic


----------



## dancareoi

creative - hope your son makes it
crazymam - fx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

I've not been on for a while so only just seen your news dancareoi, I'm so so very pleased for you!! Massive congrats, it gives me hope xxx started charting this month and got my first positive opk today so I'm hoping to be able to see I'm ovulating now I'm charting, I should have done it before its so easy!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 42 and DH 45. I have 12 yr old son from first marriage and DH has 2 children from first marriage who are 21 and 19 yrs. Unfortunately, I found out I had miscarried on our anniversary in Jun 2012 after 4 years of ttc. It was a lovely shock to find out I was expecting as didn't think it was going to happen but didn't want to go down all the medical routes, just thought, it will happen if its meant to be. I found out there was no heartbeat at my 12-week scan (Jun) but I had started bleeding a couple of days before, the baby's heartbeat had stopped at 9 weeks. I was so devastated and thought it was cruel to tease us and then take our lovely child away. I understand that maybe something was wrong and we agreed to carry on ttc. I would have been due to give birth on 4 Jan 13. We are trying not to get obsessive about it but I would be so happy to be pregnant before its too late. My period is due 21st Jan but they have been a bit all over the place but I am tracking them with periodtracker app. Today I am supposed to ovulating according to the app but I have creamy discharge, no odour. Does this mean anything? Lots of baby dust to those ttc and good luck to you all in 2013 for happiness xxx
> 
> Hi welcome to our group and so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I am 41 and DH is 43. I have DS 11, DD 8 and DD 2.
> 
> I lost my first at 8 weeks in July 09. I lost another at 13 weeks last Jan - we found out on 9th jan when i thought I was 17 weeks that baby had died approx 13-14 weeks, this was after a healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks. My LO was born sleeping 12th jan 12.
> 
> We then TTC again in May and in August i was PG again, went for a scan at 7 weeks and all was good, went for a scan at 9 weeks at the end of sept and found baby had died the day before.
> 
> We have just started to TTC again this month and i OV on xmas day and got my BFP yesterday, so I am now hoping and praying this will work.
> 
> Are you using OPK because this is really the best way of telling when you are about to OV, used in conjuction with CM. On the run up to OV the CM becomes watery and a just before becomes just like egg white, this indicates OV is around the corner.
> 
> After OV Cm can dry up or can go creamy, so from what you are saying you may have already OV.
> 
> Are you tracking your temperature each morning as well?
> 
> I use Fertility Friend and have found this a very useful tool for charting.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust.
> 
> If you need any more information, or just a shoulder to cry on, we are always here.Click to expand...

Hi,sorry for the delayed reply. thank you for your response. i have had preg symptoms, nausea, dizziness, flutterytummy, can't sleep on front, weeing more, tired. i am now 11 dpo, neg pt at 7 dpo. tonight had tingly and itchy boobs cramps like AF coming. fingers crossed its good news. 3 days til AF due. am i just hoping?


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 42 and DH 45. I have 12 yr old son from first marriage and DH has 2 children from first marriage who are 21 and 19 yrs. Unfortunately, I found out I had miscarried on our anniversary in Jun 2012 after 4 years of ttc. It was a lovely shock to find out I was expecting as didn't think it was going to happen but didn't want to go down all the medical routes, just thought, it will happen if its meant to be. I found out there was no heartbeat at my 12-week scan (Jun) but I had started bleeding a couple of days before, the baby's heartbeat had stopped at 9 weeks. I was so devastated and thought it was cruel to tease us and then take our lovely child away. I understand that maybe something was wrong and we agreed to carry on ttc. I would have been due to give birth on 4 Jan 13. We are trying not to get obsessive about it but I would be so happy to be pregnant before its too late. My period is due 21st Jan but they have been a bit all over the place but I am tracking them with periodtracker app. Today I am supposed to ovulating according to the app but I have creamy discharge, no odour. Does this mean anything? Lots of baby dust to those ttc and good luck to you all in 2013 for happiness xxx
> 
> Hi welcome to our group and so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I am 41 and DH is 43. I have DS 11, DD 8 and DD 2.
> 
> I lost my first at 8 weeks in July 09. I lost another at 13 weeks last Jan - we found out on 9th jan when i thought I was 17 weeks that baby had died approx 13-14 weeks, this was after a healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks. My LO was born sleeping 12th jan 12.
> 
> We then TTC again in May and in August i was PG again, went for a scan at 7 weeks and all was good, went for a scan at 9 weeks at the end of sept and found baby had died the day before.
> 
> We have just started to TTC again this month and i OV on xmas day and got my BFP yesterday, so I am now hoping and praying this will work.
> 
> Are you using OPK because this is really the best way of telling when you are about to OV, used in conjuction with CM. On the run up to OV the CM becomes watery and a just before becomes just like egg white, this indicates OV is around the corner.
> 
> After OV Cm can dry up or can go creamy, so from what you are saying you may have already OV.
> 
> Are you tracking your temperature each morning as well?
> 
> I use Fertility Friend and have found this a very useful tool for charting.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust.
> 
> If you need any more information, or just a shoulder to cry on, we are always here.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,sorry for the delayed reply. thank you for your response. i have had preg symptoms, nausea, dizziness, flutterytummy, can't sleep on front, weeing more, tired. i am now 11 dpo, neg pt at 7 dpo. tonight had tingly and itchy boobs cramps like AF coming. fingers crossed its good news. 3 days til AF due. am i just hoping?Click to expand...

Forgot to say, fingers crossed for you that everything goes ok. i used periodtracker app. don't take temperature. Thanks xx


----------



## Oasis717

Josie my baby was due 7th Jan 2013, I lost our angel on 23 June 2012, I know exactly how you feel and the due date was a very hard day for us. We are trying to look to the future and be hopeful but after them also suffering a loss in Sep 2012 it is hard, this cycle will be the third since our last loss and I have started charting this month which I've found really helpful. Also with both my last pregnancies I had a tingly feeling in my boobs and this alone led me to believe I was pregnant, and I was, so that's a good sign. I'm so sorry for your loss and I wish you every happiness and luck in the future xxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Josie my baby was due 7th Jan 2013, I lost our angel on 23 June 2012, I know exactly how you feel and the due date was a very hard day for us. We are trying to look to the future and be hopeful but after them also suffering a loss in Sep 2012 it is hard, this cycle will be the third since our last loss and I have started charting this month which I've found really helpful. Also with both my last pregnancies I had a tingly feeling in my boobs and this alone led me to believe I was pregnant, and I was, so that's a good sign. I'm so sorry for your loss and I wish you every happiness and luck in the future xxx

Hi, 4th Jan was a tough day being our due date and I have been hoping since June when we got our news. Its all you can do is look to the future and hope. Sorry to hear about your losses, its so tough and no words can even begin to heal the pain. Thank you for your thoughts and wishes. AF came this morning. gutted as i was convinced, even dreamt i done pos pt last night. is my mind or body playing tricks. don't know what the hell is going on. my cycles aren't regular which doesn't help as I am 2 days early. I am averaging at 32 day cycles. do i keep trying,give up or what. i seem to be getting obsessive about this at the moment. at least i know i can get pregnant as when we were trying it took 4 years and i thought it wasn't going to happen so wasn't even thinking about it and that's when it happened. Fingers crossed for you Oasis for some good news, maybe 2013 is the year for us all xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Josie my baby was due 7th Jan 2013, I lost our angel on 23 June 2012, I know exactly how you feel and the due date was a very hard day for us. We are trying to look to the future and be hopeful but after them also suffering a loss in Sep 2012 it is hard, this cycle will be the third since our last loss and I have started charting this month which I've found really helpful. Also with both my last pregnancies I had a tingly feeling in my boobs and this alone led me to believe I was pregnant, and I was, so that's a good sign. I'm so sorry for your loss and I wish you every happiness and luck in the future xxx
> 
> Hi, 4th Jan was a tough day being our due date and I have been hoping since June when we got our news. Its all you can do is look to the future and hope. Sorry to hear about your losses, its so tough and no words can even begin to heal the pain. Thank you for your thoughts and wishes. AF came this morning. gutted as i was convinced, even dreamt i done pos pt last night. is my mind or body playing tricks. don't know what the hell is going on. my cycles aren't regular which doesn't help as I am 2 days early. I am averaging at 32 day cycles. do i keep trying,give up or what. i seem to be getting obsessive about this at the moment. at least i know i can get pregnant as when we were trying it took 4 years and i thought it wasn't going to happen so wasn't even thinking about it and that's when it happened. Fingers crossed for you Oasis for some good news, maybe 2013 is the year for us all xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Josie, sorry your AF came.

Don`t give up, just keep on in there, it will happen.

Are you charting? My cycles have never been regualr, but the one thing is certain each month your Luteal Phase never changes, it in the OV date that changes. My shortest OV date was 16 days and my longest 22 days! Last month I OV day 21!!!

CM spotting, charting and OPK is really helpful and it will give you a very good idea of how your body is working. Your LP needs to be 12 days plus for a decent one, mine has been 10 days for a long time.Hence the reason I am now inserting progesterone twice a day!

i started taking vitamin B6 and having acupuncture and I got an 11 day LP last time!

Think of this month as the start of a new journey and see what happens!:dust:

OASIS -:dust:


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Josie my baby was due 7th Jan 2013, I lost our angel on 23 June 2012, I know exactly how you feel and the due date was a very hard day for us. We are trying to look to the future and be hopeful but after them also suffering a loss in Sep 2012 it is hard, this cycle will be the third since our last loss and I have started charting this month which I've found really helpful. Also with both my last pregnancies I had a tingly feeling in my boobs and this alone led me to believe I was pregnant, and I was, so that's a good sign. I'm so sorry for your loss and I wish you every happiness and luck in the future xxx
> 
> Hi, 4th Jan was a tough day being our due date and I have been hoping since June when we got our news. Its all you can do is look to the future and hope. Sorry to hear about your losses, its so tough and no words can even begin to heal the pain. Thank you for your thoughts and wishes. AF came this morning. gutted as i was convinced, even dreamt i done pos pt last night. is my mind or body playing tricks. don't know what the hell is going on. my cycles aren't regular which doesn't help as I am 2 days early. I am averaging at 32 day cycles. do i keep trying,give up or what. i seem to be getting obsessive about this at the moment. at least i know i can get pregnant as when we were trying it took 4 years and i thought it wasn't going to happen so wasn't even thinking about it and that's when it happened. Fingers crossed for you Oasis for some good news, maybe 2013 is the year for us all xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Josie, sorry your AF came.
> 
> Don`t give up, just keep on in there, it will happen.
> 
> Are you charting? My cycles have never been regualr, but the one thing is certain each month your Luteal Phase never changes, it in the OV date that changes. My shortest OV date was 16 days and my longest 22 days! Last month I OV day 21!!!
> 
> CM spotting, charting and OPK is really helpful and it will give you a very good idea of how your body is working. Your LP needs to be 12 days plus for a decent one, mine has been 10 days for a long time.Hence the reason I am now inserting progesterone twice a day!
> 
> i started taking vitamin B6 and having acupuncture and I got an 11 day LP last time!
> 
> Think of this month as the start of a new journey and see what happens!:dust:
> 
> OASIS -:dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I won't give up. I've only been doing the Pregnancy tracker app, putting on there symptoms, cm, moods, when me and DH have been active so don't think that is charting or used OPK (is that ovulation prediction kit?), not really up-to-date on the abbreviations. Can you explain LP please?


----------



## Oasis717

Josie I've dreamt of holding a baby, being pregnant, even being sick from morning sickness, I think when you want something as badly as us it's bound to reflect in dreams, definitely don't give up hunni, try charting, it's simple really just need to take your temperature every morning before doing anything and at the same time. I use fertilityfriend website which I know a lot of ladies do. Dancareoi is right it doesn't matter about the length of your cycles as your ovulation day can vary a lot but the luteal phase which is the time from when you ovulate to when your period arrives stays the same, as dancareoi says it should really be 12 days plus as anything less than that can make getting pregnant hard as the uterine lining starts to break down too soon making implantation difficult. I found myself getting quite possessed with getting pregnant over the last couple of months, it was all I could think or talk about and I had to make myself take a few steps back and relax. It's so hard when you want so much to be pregnant. The charting gives you something to focus on and its good to see where you are in your cycle, it also takes into account your opks and cervical mucus etc so you get a good overall picture. Dancareoi is proof it's not too late. That gives me so much hope:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Josie I've dreamt of holding a baby, being pregnant, even being sick from morning sickness, I think when you want something as badly as us it's bound to reflect in dreams, definitely don't give up hunni, try charting, it's simple really just need to take your temperature every morning before doing anything and at the same time. I use fertilityfriend website which I know a lot of ladies do. Dancareoi is right it doesn't matter about the length of your cycles as your ovulation day can vary a lot but the luteal phase which is the time from when you ovulate to when your period arrives stays the same, as dancareoi says it should really be 12 days plus as anything less than that can make getting pregnant hard as the uterine lining starts to break down too soon making implantation difficult. I found myself getting quite possessed with getting pregnant over the last couple of months, it was all I could think or talk about and I had to make myself take a few steps back and relax. It's so hard when you want so much to be pregnant. The charting gives you something to focus on and its good to see where you are in your cycle, it also takes into account your opks and cervical mucus etc so you get a good overall picture. Dancareoi is proof it's not too late. That gives me so much hope:) xxxxx

Thank you Oasis. I looked up luteal phase and each month mine is 13 days so that makes me feel a bit better. I will start taking temp and look at fertilityfriend website. yeh, dancareoi's story gives me hope so i won't give up and i do need to take a step back. I think you are right, when you want something so bad, it does overtake your thougts. So, do you do the charting on fertilityfriend? I wasn't really paying too much attention on cm until the last month. hope 2013 is the time for us all as i am not getting any younger lol. Babydust to everyone. xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Josie I've dreamt of holding a baby, being pregnant, even being sick from morning sickness, I think when you want something as badly as us it's bound to reflect in dreams, definitely don't give up hunni, try charting, it's simple really just need to take your temperature every morning before doing anything and at the same time. I use fertilityfriend website which I know a lot of ladies do. Dancareoi is right it doesn't matter about the length of your cycles as your ovulation day can vary a lot but the luteal phase which is the time from when you ovulate to when your period arrives stays the same, as dancareoi says it should really be 12 days plus as anything less than that can make getting pregnant hard as the uterine lining starts to break down too soon making implantation difficult. I found myself getting quite possessed with getting pregnant over the last couple of months, it was all I could think or talk about and I had to make myself take a few steps back and relax. It's so hard when you want so much to be pregnant. The charting gives you something to focus on and its good to see where you are in your cycle, it also takes into account your opks and cervical mucus etc so you get a good overall picture. Dancareoi is proof it's not too late. That gives me so much hope:) xxxxx
> 
> Thank you Oasis. I looked up luteal phase and each month mine is 13 days so that makes me feel a bit better. I will start taking temp and look at fertilityfriend website. yeh, dancareoi's story gives me hope so i won't give up and i do need to take a step back. I think you are right, when you want something so bad, it does overtake your thougts. So, do you do the charting on fertilityfriend? I wasn't really paying too much attention on cm until the last month. hope 2013 is the time for us all as i am not getting any younger lol. Babydust to everyone. xxClick to expand...

I have used Fertility Friend for months, the basic charting is free of charge, you can upgrade to VIP which costs approx £11 for 90 days, this is useful in looking at your symptoms, but not essential.

As oasis says, you take your temp every morning, at around the saem time before you get out of bed. You put everything little thing on it and it gives you a monthly chart, which is very useful.

OPK is ovulation predictor kit. I start using one each day after AF finishes and i do it same time every day. However if you are checking CM as well, this will give you a lot clearer idea of when OV is coming. When CM really increases I do OPK morning and night to make sure i don`t miss it.

I have found that a day or two before i OV my temp rises very slightyl and on day ov OV I have a temp drop, followed by temp increase day after OV.

We DTD every other day on run up to OV. We DTD Tue, Thur, sat, sun and mon and I OV early hours of Tue.

it is good that your LP is 13 days.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Josie that is really good 13 days, that's really positive, I do record my temps on fertilityfriend, I've only just started this month but I wish I had done it before now, together with your ovulation tests and cervical mucus you can concentrate your bd around your fertile time giving you a better chance of success, then after ovulation your temp will rise slightly due to the increase in the hormone progesterone, after 3 sustained rises and along with your other signs fertilityfriend will give you your ovulation day. So you have a much better picture of your cycle. There's a little link at the bottom of every post of mine that says MyOvulationChart. If you click on that it will take you to my chart and you can clearly see the rise in temp after ovulation xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

How is everyone enjoying the snow - kids are loving it!!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes our 4 year old is loving the snow! We've had virtually none til today then woken up to loads xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Yes our 4 year old is loving the snow! We've had virtually none til today then woken up to loads xxx

We had loads on Friday and it is snowing again a little today! Have to make the most of it.

our 2 year old goes about for about 10 mins, then he`s cold and wants to come back in.:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol aww bless yes at that age they dont stay out long, my ds is making a snowman with daddy but I'm staying in the warm! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks for all the helpful tips. I have been out and purchased a thermometer. I hope I do have to take temp from mouth lol as that's the one i've got ha ha. Also got a opk, 7 day one. they are not cheap eh? got a supermarket home brand to start with. God, do you have to buy a job lot of them to do it each month?? I feel a bit better now and not so down about things today. AF was really heavy yesterday and lots of cramp, then overnight i hardly filled tampon. sorry if tmi. see how today goes. hope everyone is having a good day. Gonna venture out in snow to take dog for walk, don't know if 12 yr old ds will join me, the lazy bones that he is. nice when they are younger cos snow is exciting but its not cool to be out with mum at this age. had to prize him out of house yesterday to go and buy a coat for him. Have a good one xxx


----------



## Oasis717

You can temp by other means but I prefer by mouth lol, just make sure you don't move the thermometer around when taking it and keep your mouth closed, you'll be fine hun. The opks are dear in the shops, even in Asda they are 4.50 for 5 tests whereas you can get 30 or 40 on eBay for that money so I always get mine off of there, glad you feel better, I'm really pleased I can see I've ovulated but I'm now worrying my pre ovulation temps are too low as they are in the 96 range and apparently you are supposed to have 97.5 or over:( just been reading about it. My temp this morning was 97.6 which is the highest its been and what apparently it should have been before ovulation. I've since read that low basal body temps can indicate low progesterone which in turn can cause early miscarriage which I've now had two. I spoke to my doc last week who completely dismissed any kind of testing until I've lost 3 babies, it's very unfair. Anyway I guess I can't do anything but hope. Enjoy your walk if you go! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Oasis. I will start taking temp tomorrow. I think there are so many things to think about, temperature, cm, luteal phase to work out ovulating. I'm surprised anyone gets pregnant to be honest. its like a science eh? It does seem to happen when you are not trying and not thinking about it which is hard cos its all i seem to think about at the moment. mind you, because of my age, it is difficult not to worry that its too late but there is hope. its not like its impossible. Yeh it does seem unfair that nothing gets looked into until after 3 miscarriages. it does make you wonder why they happen and if there's anything you could do to stop it happening again. All you can do is keep trying and keep hopeful. Miracles do happen. When i had my ds, you do take it for granted and think things happen so easy but now that I have had a miscarriage, I realise now how much babies go through to be born. My ds has now gone out with his mates so think i will have to brave the snow myself. not as much fun. I haven't been to my doctor yet. I don't really discuss all this with OH as I think he just thinks see what happens and if it happens then it does. He was gutted when miscarriage happened and he says that he understands it is worse for the woman. I hope you have a good day and try to stay positive xxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Oasis. I will start taking temp tomorrow. I think there are so many things to think about, temperature, cm, luteal phase to work out ovulating. I'm surprised anyone gets pregnant to be honest. its like a science eh? It does seem to happen when you are not trying and not thinking about it which is hard cos its all i seem to think about at the moment. mind you, because of my age, it is difficult not to worry that its too late but there is hope. its not like its impossible. Yeh it does seem unfair that nothing gets looked into until after 3 miscarriages. it does make you wonder why they happen and if there's anything you could do to stop it happening again. All you can do is keep trying and keep hopeful. Miracles do happen. When i had my ds, you do take it for granted and think things happen so easy but now that I have had a miscarriage, I realise now how much babies go through to be born. My ds has now gone out with his mates so think i will have to brave the snow myself. not as much fun. I haven't been to my doctor yet. I don't really discuss all this with OH as I think he just thinks see what happens and if it happens then it does. He was gutted when miscarriage happened and he says that he understands it is worse for the woman. I hope you have a good day and try to stay positive xxx

i always use my mouth!! Like oasis, I tend to buy packs of OPK off ebay, you can get a pack of 30, they are just strips, but they do the job. I also buy a pack of digital OPK with the smiley face, so when I think the strip is showing positive I double check with a smily face just to make sure.
The bar on the strip has to be the same colour as the test line, sometimes it is a little difficult to tell, hence i use smiley ones as well!
I always start to test when AF finishes.

My progesterone was tested back in aug and the level after OV was fine, however my short LP would indicate low progesterone later on, hence the reason I am now on progesterone supplements.

i have been really lucky with my doc, she refered me to specilaist after first MC in Jan, so I am in the best hands.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm really pleased you have a good doc, with my age and having two mc in a row you would think someone would care, but the hospital told me the same, no tests until 3 mc which I think is terribly cruel that 3 babies need to pass before they will do anything in my area anyway. I don't think I have short lp as I have always had 28/29 day cycles and ovulated in the middle of the cycle. I do spot a couple of days before AF but again I've always done that even before and after my healthy 3 pregnancies and when I was younger so perhaps I'm just a spotter. Can I ask if you had low temps with low progesterone? Xxx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Oasis. I will start taking temp tomorrow. I think there are so many things to think about, temperature, cm, luteal phase to work out ovulating. I'm surprised anyone gets pregnant to be honest. its like a science eh? It does seem to happen when you are not trying and not thinking about it which is hard cos its all i seem to think about at the moment. mind you, because of my age, it is difficult not to worry that its too late but there is hope. its not like its impossible. Yeh it does seem unfair that nothing gets looked into until after 3 miscarriages. it does make you wonder why they happen and if there's anything you could do to stop it happening again. All you can do is keep trying and keep hopeful. Miracles do happen. When i had my ds, you do take it for granted and think things happen so easy but now that I have had a miscarriage, I realise now how much babies go through to be born. My ds has now gone out with his mates so think i will have to brave the snow myself. not as much fun. I haven't been to my doctor yet. I don't really discuss all this with OH as I think he just thinks see what happens and if it happens then it does. He was gutted when miscarriage happened and he says that he understands it is worse for the woman. I hope you have a good day and try to stay positive xxx
> 
> i always use my mouth!! Like oasis, I tend to buy packs of OPK off ebay, you can get a pack of 30, they are just strips, but they do the job. I also buy a pack of digital OPK with the smiley face, so when I think the strip is showing positive I double check with a smily face just to make sure.
> The bar on the strip has to be the same colour as the test line, sometimes it is a little difficult to tell, hence i use smiley ones as well!
> I always start to test when AF finishes.
> 
> My progesterone was tested back in aug and the level after OV was fine, however my short LP would indicate low progesterone later on, hence the reason I am now on progesterone supplements.
> 
> i have been really lucky with my doc, she refered me to specilaist after first MC in Jan, so I am in the best hands.Click to expand...

Yeh you have been lucky. I am not sure what is going on with my body. AF seems to be over???? very strange.


----------



## Oasis717

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Oasis. I will start taking temp tomorrow. I think there are so many things to think about, temperature, cm, luteal phase to work out ovulating. I'm surprised anyone gets pregnant to be honest. its like a science eh? It does seem to happen when you are not trying and not thinking about it which is hard cos its all i seem to think about at the moment. mind you, because of my age, it is difficult not to worry that its too late but there is hope. its not like its impossible. Yeh it does seem unfair that nothing gets looked into until after 3 miscarriages. it does make you wonder why they happen and if there's anything you could do to stop it happening again. All you can do is keep trying and keep hopeful. Miracles do happen. When i had my ds, you do take it for granted and think things happen so easy but now that I have had a miscarriage, I realise now how much babies go through to be born. My ds has now gone out with his mates so think i will have to brave the snow myself. not as much fun. I haven't been to my doctor yet. I don't really discuss all this with OH as I think he just thinks see what happens and if it happens then it does. He was gutted when miscarriage happened and he says that he understands it is worse for the woman. I hope you have a good day and try to stay positive xxx

Thanks Josie I completely agree I didn't think twice about problems with my first three pregnancies, I was lucky to fall the first month trying with each, my family used to joke you only had to look at me to get me pregnant, everythings changed now though and I too realise just whats involved and just how hard getting pregnant and for me staying pregnant, hopefully miracles do happen and we get our miracles hun xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Oasis. I will start taking temp tomorrow. I think there are so many things to think about, temperature, cm, luteal phase to work out ovulating. I'm surprised anyone gets pregnant to be honest. its like a science eh? It does seem to happen when you are not trying and not thinking about it which is hard cos its all i seem to think about at the moment. mind you, because of my age, it is difficult not to worry that its too late but there is hope. its not like its impossible. Yeh it does seem unfair that nothing gets looked into until after 3 miscarriages. it does make you wonder why they happen and if there's anything you could do to stop it happening again. All you can do is keep trying and keep hopeful. Miracles do happen. When i had my ds, you do take it for granted and think things happen so easy but now that I have had a miscarriage, I realise now how much babies go through to be born. My ds has now gone out with his mates so think i will have to brave the snow myself. not as much fun. I haven't been to my doctor yet. I don't really discuss all this with OH as I think he just thinks see what happens and if it happens then it does. He was gutted when miscarriage happened and he says that he understands it is worse for the woman. I hope you have a good day and try to stay positive xxx
> 
> Thanks Josie I completely agree I didn't think twice about problems with my first three pregnancies, I was lucky to fall the first month trying with each, my family used to joke you only had to look at me to get me pregnant, everythings changed now though and I too realise just whats involved and just how hard getting pregnant and for me staying pregnant, hopefully miracles do happen and we get our miracles hun xxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes we don't realise how lucky we were at the time. hopefully 2013 will be lucky. Now someone has put the thought in my head about implantation bleeding. I will drive myself nuts!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I know I was the same last month! I had brown spotting for 4 days instead of my normal one or two and I half convinced myself it was IB, but with each full term.pregnancy I had not one drop of blood, with the two mc I bled. The first I lost in June 12 at 12 weeks I was just starting to show and the midwife had heard the baby move 2 days before mc. I bled brown blood at 5, 8 and 11 weeks which was a Monday and I lost the baby on the Saturday. Next loss was no baby just a sac so it was a missed miscarriage, again that started with brown spotting but as I'd been scanned early I knew it was not viable. For me, and that's just me, bleeding/spotting in pregnancy is very bad and subsequently if I spot brown 2 days before AF I know I've failed again. But LOADS women have IB and bleeding when their period would have been due so you never know! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

I feel like this whole TTC is now taking over my life and driving me crazy. I have just had another very short period, only two days bleeding again. 
But I used to be like that before I had mirena coil so guess thats just me.
I just feel so useless at the moment. I now appreciate how lucky I was to have 3 pregnancies and fall withiin one cycle each time. 
Because of my age I can see fertility specialists in march if still no success. If I hadnt had two miscarriages last year I would have already been there. its so frustrating as they take it from your last miscarriage,
I only have alcohol when I am bleeding, or within the first 7 days I start period. so last night it was and I have suffered all day!!! My body isnt used to it now so think I will just give it a miss completely after last night.
Started OPK twstign again today as on day 6. 
Clock is ticking for me now, I will be 44 in 7 months, although I dont feel it. I think I will cal it a day in my birthday if nothing happens by then. For my sanity more than anything I think


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> You can temp by other means but I prefer by mouth lol, just make sure you don't move the thermometer around when taking it and keep your mouth closed, you'll be fine hun. The opks are dear in the shops, even in Asda they are 4.50 for 5 tests whereas you can get 30 or 40 on eBay for that money so I always get mine off of there, glad you feel better, I'm really pleased I can see I've ovulated but I'm now worrying my pre ovulation temps are too low as they are in the 96 range and apparently you are supposed to have 97.5 or over:( just been reading about it. My temp this morning was 97.6 which is the highest its been and what apparently it should have been before ovulation. I've since read that low basal body temps can indicate low progesterone which in turn can cause early miscarriage which I've now had two. I spoke to my doc last week who completely dismissed any kind of testing until I've lost 3 babies, it's very unfair. Anyway I guess I can't do anything but hope. Enjoy your walk if you go! Xxxx

I didnt now that about the temps, i thought as long as you had a rise and fall. I might go back and take another look at my temp charts x


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> Clock is ticking for me now, I will be 44 in 7 months, although I dont feel it. I think I will cal it a day in my birthday if nothing happens by then. For my sanity more than anything I think

Well I am currently on day 28. No AF yet, but a bit crampy and I think it may well happen later tonight. Tomorrow is my birthday and I will be 44!

I never thought I wouldn't be pregnant. I had a surprise pregnancy this time last year and lost it about 11 weeks. I just didn't dream when I started trying after the MC that it wouldn't happen. I think I too said I'll stop trying at 44, but I never ever thought it wouldn't have happened before now.
:cry:


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Clock is ticking for me now, I will be 44 in 7 months, although I dont feel it. I think I will cal it a day in my birthday if nothing happens by then. For my sanity more than anything I think
> 
> Well I am currently on day 28. No AF yet, but a bit crampy and I think it may well happen later tonight. Tomorrow is my birthday and I will be 44!
> 
> I never thought I wouldn't be pregnant. I had a surprise pregnancy this time last year and lost it about 11 weeks. I just didn't dream when I started trying after the MC that it wouldn't happen. I think I too said I'll stop trying at 44, but I never ever thought it wouldn't have happened before now.
> :cry:Click to expand...

I know I never thought it wouldnt happen. I just took it for granted. I dont want to stop trying though, thats the hardest thing. I know when I reach my birthday it will be a very hard decision. Are you taking your temps too? I really really hope its not af cramps for you. fingers crossed for you, and hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow , whatever happens xx


----------



## dancareoi

I was going to put a link on for my FF chart, but not sure how to. Does anyone know how to do this? Thought it might help t see temps.

Creative and crazymam - try and stay positive, you just never know?


----------



## Oasis717

Dancareoi if you go to your page on ff and click on sharing at the top, under charting home page click set up, after you've created a home page then again under charting home page click get codes, I used the simple link as I didn't have room for the thumbnail, you just copy the link into your signature and as with mine a link comes up to your chart. Xx
Crazymam you are in exactly the same position as me, three pregnancies, fell the first month of trying with each, then last year two losses, I really feel for you. And for everyone in our situationXxx
Creative don't loose hope we will get there in the end, I really do believe it xxx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Dancareoi if you go to your page on ff and click on sharing at the top, under charting home page click set up, after you've created a home page then again under charting home page click get codes, I used the simple link as I didn't have room for the thumbnail, you just copy the link into your signature and as with mine a link comes up to your chart. Xx
> Crazymam you are in exactly the same position as me, three pregnancies, fell the first month of trying with each, then last year two losses, I really feel for you. And for everyone in our situationXxx
> Creative don't loose hope we will get there in the end, I really do believe it xxx

well this is desperation now, but I have bought an ornamental elephant after looking at feng shui for fertility you wouldnt believe how hard it was to find one with its trunk down, dont know what I am going to tell everyone when this elephant suddenly appears on the hall landing facing my bedroom door, think I have finally gone nutty:haha:
As you can see I will try anything now, crossing our fingers for us all this year x


----------



## Oasis717

That's not nutty:)!I would try anything lol. You never know maybe it will bring you luck, if it does I'm getting one!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hopefully this will work!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d379c

Hopefully this will help with seeing what temps are like.

Has anyone tried acupuncture? This is supposed to be very good for infertility issues. The guy i see specialises in infertility and miscarriage.

DH thinks its a load of nonsense, but the way I see it, what harm?

Load more snow here yesterday to go on top of what we already had! kids off school again!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dancareoi, really helps to see your chart:) it's looking really good! We have no.more snow but plenty from yesterday so schools are shut again too, my 11 year old is so pleased! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Dancareoi if you go to your page on ff and click on sharing at the top, under charting home page click set up, after you've created a home page then again under charting home page click get codes, I used the simple link as I didn't have room for the thumbnail, you just copy the link into your signature and as with mine a link comes up to your chart. Xx
> Crazymam you are in exactly the same position as me, three pregnancies, fell the first month of trying with each, then last year two losses, I really feel for you. And for everyone in our situationXxx
> Creative don't loose hope we will get there in the end, I really do believe it xxx

I have gone on fertility friend, how do you do the chart as can't seem to find it on there. AF definately finished, very weird, not like normal. One day AF. Don't think it was IB because it was heavy for one day, not spotting. Took temp this morning, not sure when to do OPK as only got 7 day one, might wait til beg of Feb. Hope you are having a good day today. xx


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Dancareoi if you go to your page on ff and click on sharing at the top, under charting home page click set up, after you've created a home page then again under charting home page click get codes, I used the simple link as I didn't have room for the thumbnail, you just copy the link into your signature and as with mine a link comes up to your chart. Xx
> Crazymam you are in exactly the same position as me, three pregnancies, fell the first month of trying with each, then last year two losses, I really feel for you. And for everyone in our situationXxx
> Creative don't loose hope we will get there in the end, I really do believe it xxx
> 
> I have gone on fertility friend, how do you do the chart as can't seem to find it on there. AF definately finished, very weird, not like normal. One day AF. Don't think it was IB because it was heavy for one day, not spotting. Took temp this morning, not sure when to do OPK as only got 7 day one, might wait til beg of Feb. Hope you are having a good day today. xxClick to expand...

I found the chart, i was looking on wrong site, fertility friend.co.uk not .com. All sorted. Tummy bit swollen and feel flutters in lower part. What is going on. Any ideas? Hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Oasis. I will start taking temp tomorrow. I think there are so many things to think about, temperature, cm, luteal phase to work out ovulating. I'm surprised anyone gets pregnant to be honest. its like a science eh? It does seem to happen when you are not trying and not thinking about it which is hard cos its all i seem to think about at the moment. mind you, because of my age, it is difficult not to worry that its too late but there is hope. its not like its impossible. Yeh it does seem unfair that nothing gets looked into until after 3 miscarriages. it does make you wonder why they happen and if there's anything you could do to stop it happening again. All you can do is keep trying and keep hopeful. Miracles do happen. When i had my ds, you do take it for granted and think things happen so easy but now that I have had a miscarriage, I realise now how much babies go through to be born. My ds has now gone out with his mates so think i will have to brave the snow myself. not as much fun. I haven't been to my doctor yet. I don't really discuss all this with OH as I think he just thinks see what happens and if it happens then it does. He was gutted when miscarriage happened and he says that he understands it is worse for the woman. I hope you have a good day and try to stay positive xxx
> 
> Thanks Josie I completely agree I didn't think twice about problems with my first three pregnancies, I was lucky to fall the first month trying with each, my family used to joke you only had to look at me to get me pregnant, everythings changed now though and I too realise just whats involved and just how hard getting pregnant and for me staying pregnant, hopefully miracles do happen and we get our miracles hun xxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi hows things going? Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Josie I didn't see your post, am glad you got on the right sitex how are you hun? I got some new pregnancy tests from eBay today called Wondfo's, they're supposed to be really good so I used one just for fun really as I'm only 5 dpo and I got a faint line, I knew it would be an evap though as way too early but it was even pink, I hate evaps! I did another later on in the evening and that one was neg of course, that's what you get for testing at 5dpo lol xx


----------



## Creative

I'm out. Great birthday gift from AF!

Ok so I am 44 and am I going to give up?



NO:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry creative, love your attitude though, don't give up xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Creative said:


> I'm out. Great birthday gift from AF!
> 
> Ok so I am 44 and am I going to give up?
> 
> 
> 
> NO:happydance:


Glad you are not giving up, stay positive. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Sorry Josie I didn't see your post, am glad you got on the right sitex how are you hun? I got some new pregnancy tests from eBay today called Wondfo's, they're supposed to be really good so I used one just for fun really as I'm only 5 dpo and I got a faint line, I knew it would be an evap though as way too early but it was even pink, I hate evaps! I did another later on in the evening and that one was neg of course, that's what you get for testing at 5dpo lol xx

I am ok hun.  Confused about what my body is doing, i had one day heavy bleed on 19th (2 days early from AF) then nothing, now spotting brown and cramps. totally different to previous AFs. what is an evap then? is that a line on pos then disappears? can that be a hopeful sign? Yes, you need to be patient lol, easier said than done eh? passing pma across to you for a good result xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

It's a line where you would get the line if you were pregnant but you arnt they're supposed to not have colour but I've seen loads that have and have had a couple of really pink faint lines myself thinking I was pregnant but I wasn't:( its horrible! I'll put a pic up but it's not as easy to see on the pic as it us in real life. That bleed you had doesn't sound like a period at all does it, I know implantation bleeding is light a lot of the time but it can be heavier hun! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0682.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> It's a line where you would get the line if you were pregnant but you arnt they're supposed to not have colour but I've seen loads that have and have had a couple of really pink faint lines myself thinking I was pregnant but I wasn't:( its horrible! I'll put a pic up but it's not as easy to see on the pic as it us in real life. That bleed you had doesn't sound like a period at all does it, I know implantation bleeding is light a lot of the time but it can be heavier hun! Xxxx

oh ok, i know what you mean. just to throw things in the mix, so unfair to get hopes up and then no. well just got to wait eh and then do another one at a later date. well, i got some tests and done one about an hour ago, i know you are supposed to do first thing but couldn't wait (miss impatient). came up neg. so will just wait and see what happens next month. hubby has just been offered promotion so that will be him away 4 days at a time and back for 4. he is in military so more pressure. i won't be going with him as i just come out of military so staying in our house, son at local school and i have a job. nightmare, how the hell how are we going to ttc???? Not a good day. keep me up to date on how you get on. would be good to have some good news, keep positive xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hun you never know it may just be too early, definitely test again, everything crossed for you I've never had a one day AF although my last one was only 3 days but heavy for the 3, and that's gunna be hard him being away, as much as the promotion is fantastic news, I can understand you being worried about TTC but dont worry, his 4 days home could coincide with ovulation or before, good job sperm can live so long:) so it could all work out ok but I'm sure you'll miss him loads xx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Aw hun you never know it may just be too early, definitely test again, everything crossed for you I've never had a one day AF although my last one was only 3 days but heavy for the 3, and that's gunna be hard him being away, as much as the promotion is fantastic news, I can understand you being worried about TTC but dont worry, his 4 days home could coincide with ovulation or before, good job sperm can live so long:) so it could all work out ok but I'm sure you'll miss him loads xx

Maybe we'll see. I'll carry on with charting. Thank you. Everything crossed for you too. The body is a complex thing eh? I am sure things will be ok and we will get into a routine. Just feel a bit emotional at the mo. So have you got anything planned to look forward to? Holiday or anything? Once I know hubby's posting date then I will organise something.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree I never realised just how much your body goes through to get pregnant before all this I knew it was complex but I never realised just how much! No holidays planned at mo but were hoping to go to New York this year, DH loves USA and would love to live there xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Creative, sorry AF got you. Dont give up 

Jose, sperm can live up to 7 days, so you should still be ok. Just make sure you DTD the day he goes if possible!

When I did test this time I did it 9 DPO and used a tesco own brand. I swear I saw the faintest of faint lines when I pulled it apart. Still very faint 10 DPO but there was one there.

I also used OPk to see what happened and the line went darker there as well, not as dark as control line.

I did an OPK yesterday to see what happens. The test line appears really dark before the wee has even reached the control line! The test line is so much darker than control, so OPK do pick up HCG!


----------



## Oasis717

I did an opk today and it was clearly negative but then I'm only 6 dpo:) I always use Asda own brand as they don't have evaps and are 15 sensitivity and only cost 3.50 for two tests, I'm going to test on Saturday at 10dpo if I haven't had any spotting xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I did an opk today and it was clearly negative but then I'm only 6 dpo:) I always use Asda own brand as they don't have evaps and are 15 sensitivity and only cost 3.50 for two tests, I'm going to test on Saturday at 10dpo if I haven't had any spotting xxx

I think my opk was negative at 10 DPO.

Fingers crossed for you:dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo really:) thanks that's encouraging, hope you're feeling ok hun xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Ooooo really:) thanks that's encouraging, hope you're feeling ok hun xxx

I'm good thanks. 6 weeks today.

Not too many symptoms really, just the following
- tiredness - getting more sleep than usual but still tired
- constant stuffy nose
- sorry if tmi! Bowels are not the same as usual, used to be quite regular but now all over the place, haven't been today! Get bad gas in the evenings!
- need to wee a lot more - even waking in night to go.
- feel hungry a lot too
- getting a little bump already too

No sickness yet, although I did feel a little funny this morning, not sick, jus funny!

Got scan in 10 days time, so not looking forward to that!


----------



## Oasis717

Awww I know, I would be exactly the same but remember this is a new pregnancy, new start and every chance to see a wonderful result on the scan:) xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Awww I know, I would be exactly the same but remember this is a new pregnancy, new start and every chance to see a wonderful result on the scan:) xxxxxx

I know, but I still can't help worrying.

I have to say, this time is different from the one I lost in sept, I seem to have more symptoms than last time. Whether it's the progesterone I'm taking doing its job or whether its just different anyway.


----------



## Oasis717

I know hun I truely do I had a bad result last time when they diagnoses mmc at 7weeks. My doctor won't prescribe progesterone:( so I'm on my own if I do get a bfp am hoping the fact that my lp is usually 13/14 days I'll be ok. I'm sure the progesterone your on has done wonders, but of course you will worry. Xxx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Awww I know, I would be exactly the same but remember this is a new pregnancy, new start and every chance to see a wonderful result on the scan:) xxxxxx
> 
> I know, but I still can't help worrying.
> 
> I have to say, this time is different from the one I lost in sept, I seem to have more symptoms than last time. Whether it's the progesterone I'm taking doing its job or whether its just different anyway.Click to expand...

You can't help but worry. Hopefully the symptoms are a sign that things are going ok. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creative, sorry AF got you. Dont give up
> 
> Jose, sperm can live up to 7 days, so you should still be ok. Just make sure you DTD the day he goes if possible!
> 
> When I did test this time I did it 9 DPO and used a tesco own brand. I swear I saw the faintest of faint lines when I pulled it apart. Still very faint 10 DPO but there was one there.
> 
> I also used OPk to see what happened and the line went darker there as well, not as dark as control line.
> 
> I did an OPK yesterday to see what happens. The test line appears really dark before the wee has even reached the control line! The test line is so much darker than control, so OPK do pick up HCG!

Thanks, yes I will definately make sure we do lol. Feel a bit better today was emotional yesterday. Informed DH all about ovulation, fertility signs etc so that was good lol. Made me feel like I am not just doing it myself. No spotting today or cramps. Hope you have a good day today xx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Yes I agree I never realised just how much your body goes through to get pregnant before all this I knew it was complex but I never realised just how much! No holidays planned at mo but were hoping to go to New York this year, DH loves USA and would love to live there xxx

Morning hun, how are you today? It will nice to have a trip to look forward to. How's things going with you?


----------



## Oasis717

Morning:) I'm really good thanks, bit tired, only symptom I have is sore boobs atm but there's nothing unusual for a week away from AF. No other symptoms, how about you? Xxx,


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Morning:) I'm really good thanks, bit tired, only symptom I have is sore boobs atm but there's nothing unusual for a week away from AF. No other symptoms, how about you? Xxx,

Bet the week can't come quick enough eh? Had a bit of spotting yest but now gone and cramps gone too. In a better mood today, was emotional yesterday. Think I am on CD 5 if one day bleed was AF. Feel more in control now I am charting, just got to see when to do OPK. Is it a case of look for temp and cm? about cd 13 ish? Fingers crossed for a good result for you xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel, I've had a few days in the last week where I've been crying for absolutely no reason! I always start my opks on cd 9 every month. I got a really really dark opk last Tuesday, then fertilityfriend have me down for ovulating on the wednesday, I feel much more in control and less worried now I can actually see I've ovulated on the chart. I also had a lot of ewmc around those days. I knew I was coming up for ovulating as I get quite strong symptoms. I wish I'd charted before now:) and thank you, I'm really hoping for a good result for you too xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh its good that it is all tying up with cm and charting for you. makes you notice what is happening with your body. done opk today ha ha. I need to be more patient. i will try to put pic on here. Wasnt sure if lines were same or one slightly lighter. Dont know how to upload on here with my phone. Will have a go. Xxx


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> Yeh its good that it is all tying up with cm and charting for you. makes you notice what is happening with your body. done opk today ha ha. I need to be more patient. i will try to put pic on here. Wasnt sure if lines were same or one slightly lighter. Dont know how to upload on here with my phone. Will have a go. Xxx

Tried to upload on my computer but on insert image icon it brings up url?? 
Won't let me cut and paste either :nope:


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh its good that it is all tying up with cm and charting for you. makes you notice what is happening with your body. done opk today ha ha. I need to be more patient. i will try to put pic on here. Wasnt sure if lines were same or one slightly lighter. Dont know how to upload on here with my phone. Will have a go. Xxx
> 
> Tried to upload on my computer with the paperclip icon but it says the files are too large.Click to expand...


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh its good that it is all tying up with cm and charting for you. makes you notice what is happening with your body. done opk today ha ha. I need to be more patient. i will try to put pic on here. Wasnt sure if lines were same or one slightly lighter. Dont know how to upload on here with my phone. Will have a go. Xxx
> 
> Tried to upload on my computer with the paperclip icon but it says the files are too large.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a jpeg image. shame. it would be nice to have someone else see it. won't us another one until later, maybe next week xxClick to expand...


----------



## Oasis717

Do you want to email it to me hunni? Try that and I can let you know, the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line, here's a pic of my positive one the day before I ovulated, they are internet cheapies. My address is [email protected] xxx
  



Attached Files:







IMAG0656-2.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

Jose, I always start opk as soon as AF finished, about CD 6, although I didn't OV until CD 21!

Just had my acupuncture session this morning, a couple of the needles pinched a little today, but he said that was good. He put them in my ankles which he said helps fetal development!

I upload pictures from my computer. If you do it under go advanced. I think click on the staple and it then asks you to browse your files and upload what you want. I thnk once that is done you go back in Under the paper clip and your image should be there.

Hope that helps.

As I said other day I would recommend buying some clearblue digi opk too. Sometimes the lines on the strips appear the same but might differ slightly. When yo get to the point where you think they are the same, do digi to make sure I get smiley face so I know it is a deflate positive! Too expensive to use digits the whole time, so use Internet strips for the rest of
The time. Pack of 30 off ebay.

Oasis, getting closer - 8 DPO! Maybe tomorrow? I know it a little early, but I couldn't wait on mine any longer!


----------



## josie1234

still says file too large. i will email it to you oasis. let me know what you think.


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Jose, I always start opk as soon as AF finished, about CD 6, although I didn't OV until CD 21!
> 
> Just had my acupuncture session this morning, a couple of the needles pinched a little today, but he said that was good. He put them in my ankles which he said helps fetal development!
> 
> I upload pictures from my computer. If you do it under go advanced. I think click on the staple and it then asks you to browse your files and upload what you want. I thnk once that is done you go back in Under the paper clip and your image should be there.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As I said other day I would recommend buying some clearblue digi opk too. Sometimes the lines on the strips appear the same but might differ slightly. When yo get to the point where you think they are the same, do digi to make sure I get smiley face so I know it is a deflate positive! Too expensive to use digits the whole time, so use Internet strips for the rest of
> The time. Pack of 30 off ebay.
> 
> Oasis, getting closer - 8 DPO! Maybe tomorrow? I know it a little early, but I couldn't wait on mine any longer!

Thank you, I have emailed pics to Oasis as couldn't upload, too large. I will get some digi ones too. Cheers, hope you are ok xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jose, I always start opk as soon as AF finished, about CD 6, although I didn't OV until CD 21!
> 
> Just had my acupuncture session this morning, a couple of the needles pinched a little today, but he said that was good. He put them in my ankles which he said helps fetal development!
> 
> I upload pictures from my computer. If you do it under go advanced. I think click on the staple and it then asks you to browse your files and upload what you want. I thnk once that is done you go back in Under the paper clip and your image should be there.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As I said other day I would recommend buying some clearblue digi opk too. Sometimes the lines on the strips appear the same but might differ slightly. When yo get to the point where you think they are the same, do digi to make sure I get smiley face so I know it is a deflate positive! Too expensive to use digits the whole time, so use Internet strips for the rest of
> The time. Pack of 30 off ebay.
> 
> Oasis, getting closer - 8 DPO! Maybe tomorrow? I know it a little early, but I couldn't wait on mine any longer!
> 
> Thank you, I have emailed pics to Oasis as couldn't upload, too large. I will get some digi ones too. Cheers, hope you are ok xxClick to expand...

I'm good thanks. We have had yet more snow here today, wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Oasis717

Josie I would say that's almost positive! Almost there! I would def do one again tomorrow or even 6/8 hours after that one and start bd hun:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Josie I would say that's almost positive! Almost there! I would def do one again tomorrow or even 6/8 hours after that one and start bd hun:) xxxx

That's what I thought hun. But thought no it can't be so soon after 1 day bleed. I will do another one tomorrow. bd?? is that the same as dtd?? lol can't get to grip with all the abbreviations. might be my lucky month, hope so xxxx thanks hun. not long for you xxx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jose, I always start opk as soon as AF finished, about CD 6, although I didn't OV until CD 21!
> 
> Just had my acupuncture session this morning, a couple of the needles pinched a little today, but he said that was good. He put them in my ankles which he said helps fetal development!
> 
> I upload pictures from my computer. If you do it under go advanced. I think click on the staple and it then asks you to browse your files and upload what you want. I thnk once that is done you go back in Under the paper clip and your image should be there.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As I said other day I would recommend buying some clearblue digi opk too. Sometimes the lines on the strips appear the same but might differ slightly. When yo get to the point where you think they are the same, do digi to make sure I get smiley face so I know it is a deflate positive! Too expensive to use digits the whole time, so use Internet strips for the rest of
> The time. Pack of 30 off ebay.
> 
> Oasis, getting closer - 8 DPO! Maybe tomorrow? I know it a little early, but I couldn't wait on mine any longer!
> 
> Thank you, I have emailed pics to Oasis as couldn't upload, too large. I will get some digi ones too. Cheers, hope you are ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks. We have had yet more snow here today, wasn't expecting that!Click to expand...

No more snow here but loads still here from before xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hunni bd baby dance lol xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

ha ha, love that, baby dance. How are you all today? Temp went up this morning but i did get up about 3 to go for a wee. Don't know if that will affect it. What you up to today? snow seems to be going a bit now.


----------



## Oasis717

My temps went up a bit too but doesn't mean too much as they wouldn't start dropping for AF until about 10/12 dpo anyway, boobs still sore but the funny cold/tingly feeling in them has gone for now so not many symptoms to report at 8dpo:) snow is slowly melting a bit here I hate the after slush! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

We had more snow yesterday. Really icy now under foot. Quite scary to walk on.

Josie - have you done OPK yet today, as you were almost positive yesterday I would do one as soon as you can today to make sure you catch it right.


----------



## Xanth

Hi everyone. I'll just sneak back in like I never disappeared lol. 

Hi to the new ladies. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> We had more snow yesterday. Really icy now under foot. Quite scary to walk on.
> 
> Josie - have you done OPK yet today, as you were almost positive yesterday I would do one as soon as you can today to make sure you catch it right.

Yes, I done earlier today and one just now, both neg. I will keep trying. Got loads from ebay delivered today. Thank you for asking. Yes, I hate the slush and some still icy too. xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hows everyone today. Booked few days away to Rome for our anniversary in jun. So i am looking forward to that. Hope you re having a good day xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hows everyone today. Booked few days away to Rome for our anniversary in jun. So i am looking forward to that. Hope you re having a good day xx

Hi, i `m good thanks.

Done any more OPK today?

Rome sounds good, that will be something to look forward to.


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today. Booked few days away to Rome for our anniversary in jun. So i am looking forward to that. Hope you re having a good day xx
> 
> Hi, i `m good thanks.
> 
> Done any more OPK today?
> 
> Rome sounds good, that will be something to look forward to.Click to expand...

Glad you are ok x Yes just done one, neg again, not expecting a pos until a few days time. Just confusing how i got pos after my one day bleed/AF? Yes it will be nice. You up to anything today? Still got snow? It is still here. xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today. Booked few days away to Rome for our anniversary in jun. So i am looking forward to that. Hope you re having a good day xx
> 
> Hi, i `m good thanks.
> 
> Done any more OPK today?
> 
> Rome sounds good, that will be something to look forward to.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are ok x Yes just done one, neg again, not expecting a pos until a few days time. Just confusing how i got pos after my one day bleed/AF? Yes it will be nice. You up to anything today? Still got snow? It is still here. xxClick to expand...

just keep POAS, you`ll get there- I didn`t get mine until CD19!!!

yes still loads of snow here, although has melted very slightly, although we are forcast more snow for later on today before the real thaw sets in!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today. Booked few days away to Rome for our anniversary in jun. So i am looking forward to that. Hope you re having a good day xx
> 
> Hi, i `m good thanks.
> 
> Done any more OPK today?
> 
> Rome sounds good, that will be something to look forward to.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are ok x Yes just done one, neg again, not expecting a pos until a few days time. Just confusing how i got pos after my one day bleed/AF? Yes it will be nice. You up to anything today? Still got snow? It is still here. xxClick to expand...
> 
> just keep POAS, you`ll get there- I didn`t get mine until CD19!!!
> 
> yes still loads of snow here, although has melted very slightly, although we are forcast more snow for later on today before the real thaw sets in!Click to expand...

POAS?? What does it stand for? I've come to the conclusion that ttc is like a full time job! lol. I am on CD7 so will keep testing. I could cry at the drop of a hat at the mo lol. Crazy. Will be glad when the snow has gone, so cold. Have a good day xxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today. Booked few days away to Rome for our anniversary in jun. So i am looking forward to that. Hope you re having a good day xx
> 
> Hi, i `m good thanks.
> 
> Done any more OPK today?
> 
> Rome sounds good, that will be something to look forward to.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are ok x Yes just done one, neg again, not expecting a pos until a few days time. Just confusing how i got pos after my one day bleed/AF? Yes it will be nice. You up to anything today? Still got snow? It is still here. xxClick to expand...
> 
> just keep POAS, you`ll get there- I didn`t get mine until CD19!!!
> 
> yes still loads of snow here, although has melted very slightly, although we are forcast more snow for later on today before the real thaw sets in!Click to expand...
> 
> POAS?? What does it stand for? I've come to the conclusion that ttc is like a full time job! lol. I am on CD7 so will keep testing. I could cry at the drop of a hat at the mo lol. Crazy. Will be glad when the snow has gone, so cold. Have a good day xxxClick to expand...

sorry, POAS is `pee on a stick` so weeing on OPK - ovulation predictor kit and HPT - home pregnancy test.

TTC is a full time job, learing all the signs etc, I`m a dab hand at it now!


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I have a slightly darker than yest early pregnancy test this morning, I wasn't sure about yest as was quite faint at 8dpo, def darker this morning but cause of my chemical and all the disappointments I can't let myself think I'm pregnant just yet:( will test again tomorrow. Boobs hurt less today which is worrying me and slight cramps, hope you are all ok xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1359101783-picsay.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11









1359103450-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies I have a slightly darker than yest early pregnancy test this morning, I wasn't sure about yest as was quite faint at 8dpo, def darker this morning but cause of my chemical and all the disappointments I can't let myself think I'm pregnant just yet:( will test again tomorrow. Boobs hurt less today which is worrying me and slight cramps, hope you are all ok xxxxx

I see a line - that is how mine looked when i did them at 9DPO and 10DPO - i really had to squint, but if you don`t actually look at the line but slightly to eaither side of it, you can see it better - so looking good!!!!!:thumbup:



this was mine at 10DPO


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, I'm just so worried about another chemical, I can't let myself be happy just yet, especially as my boobs don't hurt as much today:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks hunni, I'm just so worried about another chemical, I can't let myself be happy just yet, especially as my boobs don't hurt as much today:( xxxx

just editing my last post, added this picture - done at 10DPO


----------



## Oasis717

That's a lovely line for 10 dpo xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> That's a lovely line for 10 dpo xxxx

Good luck over the next few days. i can see a faint line xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Josie, I'm praying its a sticky bean and not another chemical xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Josie, I'm praying its a sticky bean and not another chemical xxxx

I`m keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of sticky dust your way.

I never get sore boobs when I am PG, they are maybe slightly tender now, but never sore.

From the start I have felt tired. in the fast few days there are a few other little things that I am noticing, but nothing too major yet, hoping they are all good signs.

Yesterday though my appetite went through the roof, I could not stop eating, do you think this is a lot?
Breakfast - 3 weetabix
Mind morning - apple
Lunch - Egg and spinach sandwich
Just after lunch - pack of smokey bacon crisps
Little later - Kids meal from Burger King - 4 nougats with fries
Dinner - ate out - bowl of tomato and lentil soup with bread
12 oz ribeye steak with chips and onion loaf
Felt a bit sick after this, but that soon passed and i felt a little hungry again, but didn`t eat anything else!!!

tried not to each too much today.

My acupuncturist says eggs are very very good for you and you should eat at least 2 every day. Also spinach, kale and brocolli are also very good.

Two days a week I have 2 hard boiled eggs and spinach sandwich and when I am at home the other days I have a 2 egg omlette with spinach (had baked beans with it today as well)

He says these things are excellent for making your blood good and hence better nutrients for baby.

sorry if TMI - bowels are all over place with terrible wind in the evenings!!!!!!!:dohh:

Wearing maternity jeans already!!! One pair of my jeans i can no longer do up and the other although sort of ok feel a little snug!!!

Feel so tired now this afternoon, but no rest, as 3 kids to feed and bathe etc!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Am with you on the bowel front! Yes I think I'd say tender not sore boobs. I just did 4 ics and can't believe that they have gone from a barely visible line that couldn't be picked up on my camera this morning to clear lines I can pick up tonight. Still nervous but feeling a little better:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0820.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Am with you on the bowel front! Yes I think I'd say tender not sore boobs. I just did 4 ics and can't believe that they have gone from a barely visible line that couldn't be picked up on my camera this morning to clear lines I can pick up tonight. Still nervous but feeling a little better:) xxx

i can still see a line - it is definately positive.

Welcome to the club of worry!!!!!!

I am trying not to think too far ahead with everything that has happened. i have a scan next Friday which worries the life out of me, but I am trying my best not to think about it, which is easier said than done.

just need to try and take a day at a time.

I haven`t done a PG test now for a week, the few I did last week bought up the test line before the control line!!!!



these were leat weeks, all came up within seconds!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow I am loving your lines!! DH is going to get me a couple of Asda ones as well later, I've always used them and if I get a line on those too I shall believe lol xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh wow I am loving your lines!! DH is going to get me a couple of Asda ones as well later, I've always used them and if I get a line on those too I shall believe lol xxxxx

Let us know as soon as you do them!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Definitely!! Xxx

i will keep checking!!

By the way, I`m Lisa!!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm Becks:) thanks Lisa xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi becks, bit less formal this way!!
Still waiting for you to POAS again!
Snowing here, again!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol, much better knowing your name! We've been waiting since 1 for Virgin to come out to us and they have only just turned up so DH going to get them as soon as he's gone xx


----------



## dancareoi

They're late aren't they? I'll keep checking in to see 
what's going on!


----------



## Oasis717

Hubby has only just left as the work took longer than thought and I couldn't hold it anymore so..... I did another Superdrug test and I can't believe the difference in just 12 hours! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







1359141998-picsay.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## dancareoi

There's no arguing with that. A really clear line.
Congratulations Becks xx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> There's no arguing with that. A really clear line.
> Congratulations Becks xx

So exciting, I always look on here for updates. Hi Lisa and Becks, I'm Jo. Love seeing/hearing the news/updates. I am in a better mood as come back from the gym. I am getting obsessed wth POAS lol. Is it best just to do one OPK a day until it starts looking a bit more positive. I keep doing 2 lol. Looking good Becks xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa i am now allowing myself to be happy! Even feelin a little nausea tonight, bit early for that I thought! Xxx 

Jo I have gone through about 60 ic hpt's 50 opks and about another £60 in dearer tests over just the last three months! I am def a poas aholic lol. I did one a day then when they start to darken two a day:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa i am now allowing myself to be happy! Even feelin a little nausea tonight, bit early for that I thought! Xxx
> 
> Jo I have gone through about 60 ic hpt's 50 opks and about another £60 in dearer tests over just the last three months! I am def a poas aholic lol. I did one a day then when they start to darken two a day:) xxxxx

Becks, looking good.

Jo, I did one a day too, until it started to get a little darker.

over the last 12 months I have spent a fortune in OPK and HPT.

In November i had a uNK killer cell test done, as this can be something that causes miscariaige, although usally in first time moms. The NHS does not fund this and it cost £360.00 to get this done.

Result was negative. At the same time they did something to my womb, some sort of little scrape or something, not quite sure, but they reckon this is good for the womb. Not really sure of all the technical reasoning.

So with one thing and another i am nearly bankrupt!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Wow £360 is a lot of money but then we'd do whatever we could to get pregnant and have a successful pregnancy, that's one of my worries that they flatly refused to give me any tests until I've lost 3:( so unfair! Well my temp is still up and my boobs are still a bit sore so feelin ok. Can't do any tests yet as despite only having one coffee (decaff of course) I've been weeing for England and its far too dilute so perhaps later this aft, hope everyone's well xx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Wow £360 is a lot of money but then we'd do whatever we could to get pregnant and have a successful pregnancy, that's one of my worries that they flatly refused to give me any tests until I've lost 3:( so unfair! Well my temp is still up and my boobs are still a bit sore so feelin ok. Can't do any tests yet as despite only having one coffee (decaff of course) I've been weeing for England and its far too dilute so perhaps later this aft, hope everyone's well xx

i know what you mean about weeing, i can`t stop. I am so tired as well, i was in bed early last night, woke briefly in night for a wee and then slept til about 6.15 when little one woke. felt like i hadn`t slept. Not having any morning sickness yet, although haven`t felt quite right the last couple of mornings. Don`t know if I`m trying to make myslef sick to make sure everything is it should be, if you know what I mean.

i am so desperate, like you, for this to work out this time.

My doctor was great, she refered me after my loss in Jan last year. I saw the consultant in May last year. she did all the normal tests fo diabetes, thyroid and some others, which all came back negative.

After my MMC in sept, i think she was a little stumped. She is one of the country`s leading experts in miscarraige. She suggested the progesterone due to short LP, but she did comment that we should put a time limit on things, as she was wooried about my mental state!

After the Sept MMC we had tissue taken for testing, which takes 3-4 months for results, she was suggesting we wait for after the results as she was worried about the effect this was having on me. i looked at her and said i`m not prepared to wait, i said it was causing me more mental strees to be waiting around. My DH was in agreement with her, but they could see i was having non of it. That`s when she suggested the uNK test and the progesterone.

Her theory with progesterone is that it makes you less fertile, so when you do get PG it should be a keeper. She said average time to get PG at my age is 6-9 months (41) We got PG first time this time around!!!!!

Time will tell I suppose.

Lots of appointments coming up. At diabetic clinic at hospital on Tuesday morning, scan on Friday. They want me back at diabetic clinic on monday afternoon, but i shall try and put this off, I don`t need to be there that often and it`s a pain with the school run.
midwife coming out to see me 8th feb!

It`s all go now, so hoping that this ones a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I know hun you've been really lucky, I only wish my doc was the same but she couldn't of cared less, I can't understand why I couldn't have a simple blood test at least to check hcg levels, thyroid etc. I had mmc in Sep and my tests were positive after right up until the end of November from that so I think it took my body much much longer to recover from that natural mc than it did my mc in June which I needed a d & c and 2 blood transfusions for. We have beat those odds then as its only taken us 2 months to get pregnant at 41:) I'm worried I'm not going to be given any extra care bearing in mind two mc and my age but I'm not sure if there's anything I can do about that xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I know hun you've been really lucky, I only wish my doc was the same but she couldn't of cared less, I can't understand why I couldn't have a simple blood test at least to check hcg levels, thyroid etc. I had mmc in Sep and my tests were positive after right up until the end of November from that so I think it took my body much much longer to recover from that natural mc than it did my mc in June which I needed a d & c and 2 blood transfusions for. We have beat those odds then as its only taken us 2 months to get pregnant at 41:) I'm worried I'm not going to be given any extra care bearing in mind two mc and my age but I'm not sure if there's anything I can do about that xxxx

Will you be able to get an early scan?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes at 7 weeks but that's it! Oh I forgot to put today's test on! Stronger line again:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dancareoi

That is definately a lovely line now!
At least you will have an early scan, its better than nothing, but is a long wait til 12 week scan.
If all ok friday I will have another scan 2 weeks after that and so on!
I want the scan, but so scared as well.
I hate sitting in that room waiting then lying on the bed waiting for scan to start.
Getting all worried now just thinking about it.


----------



## crazymam

So pleased for Lisa and Becks!!! Its lovely reading your updates and fingers crossed you both go the full 9 months this time too.
And hello to the new ladies too.

My blood tests came back all ok, and I am cd12 so reckong I will ovulate in either monday or tuesday if last 3 months are anything to go by.
My clearblue fertility monitor got a high this morning and I usually get three highs then a peak and I usually get a positive opk the day I get the peak.

Hate to think how I much I have spent. Well only two more cycles to wait before they refer me to a fertility specialist. Although my doctor thinks problem may lie with other half .

Hopefully we dont need to see doctor for more tests.

Snow came down heavy here last night again but thawing already.

Just deciding what to watch with the kids tonight while my lovely other half has a catch up with his mates. He has been instructed not to drink too much as he has a job to do in the morning haha


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you crazymam I'm so hoping you and the other ladies are right behind us, have a lovely eve, all our snow is melting!!


Lisa I know me too the thought scares the life out of me, the sonographers face said it all last time with the mmc, the thought of going through it again fills me with dread, part of me doesn't want one cause I'm so scared, going back in the hospital alone is nervewracking after loosing both there.....But I am telling myself everything will be different this time, positive thoughts Lisa positive thoughts!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi, yes try to keep positive xx bit of ewcm yest and temp gone up this morning. Will do opk later but had a second faint line yest. Think i am on cd 9. I am at south normanton at the mo. Loads of snow. looking forward to the updates xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

crazymam - thanks very much and sending lots of baby dust your way

Jo - sounds like things are going in the right direction, EWCM def a good sign. If you look a few pages back you will see my Ff chart, my temp always used to rise slightly before OV before dropping again slightly on day of OV. I would start DTD now. We did it every other day, I felt that gave DH spermies a chance to recover. We then DTD every day once positive OPK!!

Becks - I am trying to be positive as i feel negative thoughts could have an effect. my loss in Jan last year was awful, we had a perfectly healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks, done privately. The guy doing it was saying how healthy the pregnancy was. 5 weeks later i went for a check up at hospital to find baby had died 13-14 weeks. I gave birth to our LO on 12.1.12.
After that, I could not relax at all the next time I was PG. Every few seconds i was running to the toilet and checking for blood, really getting worked up. Scan at 7 weeks showed all good, scan at 9 weeks, baby had dies that day or day before!!

Since then i have been having acupuncture, he can`t find anything wrong with me, he says i`m fit as a butchers dog!!! What he has been doing is concentrating on my emotional state, 2 needles in head every week. He is also concentrating on blood flow through my body and last week stuck needles in for fetul development!!

I have to say, although i am worried about what this PG has in store, I am actually a lot more relaxed than last time and i am not constantly running to the loo in a panic!!

No MS to report yet, although the last couple of days i have felt a tiny bit sick after i have eaten. In last two PG sickness didn`t start until 7-8 weeks.

All our snow has gone, apart from a couple of little lumps dotted about here and there.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry, that's too terrible for words, I never got to see my baby on scan but the midwife did hear them move when she was trying to listen for a heartbeat, the baby died two days later. I haven't even begun to grieve, I lost my dad August 2011, then my nan who was like my mum in Jan 2012, then two babies. I was exactly the same with the last pregnancy and already am with this one, checking with every trip to the loo, it's so hard as I want to be as calm as possible but you just can't help but be afraid which must be even worse if in your case as you had healthy scans before. The one question that constantly runs in my head is why. And we will never know, and that's hard. Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry, that's too terrible for words, I never got to see my baby on scan but the midwife did hear them move when she was trying to listen for a heartbeat, the baby died two days later. I haven't even begun to grieve, I lost my dad August 2011, then my nan who was like my mum in Jan 2012, then two babies. I was exactly the same with the last pregnancy and already am with this one, checking with every trip to the loo, it's so hard as I want to be as calm as possible but you just can't help but be afraid which must be even worse if in your case as you had healthy scans before. The one question that constantly runs in my head is why. And we will never know, and that's hard. Xxxxx

i was a total mess after our loss in Jan, especially as we than had to have a funeral. We didn`t invite anyone, it was just me and DH. The hospital were excellent, the hospital chaplain organised everything with a local funeral director, for a cremation,we didn`t have to do a thing. I`m filling up now when I see that tiny little coffin they brought out of the car, words can not describe how it felt to bury a baby. The following day the chaplain met us with the ashes at the Babies` Memorial Garden at the hospital, where our LO`s ashes were laid to rest, with a blessing from the chaplain.

The loss in sept, although bad, was no where near on the scale as the one in Jan. We asked the hospital this time to do what they do, without us having any further involvement. I know that sounds a bit cold, but we couldn`t face what we went through in Jan again.

We had previous loss in July 09 at 8 weeks, whcih was all sorted by the hospital. We felt guilty that we hadn`t done naything, so at our LO`s service last year, the chaplain mentioned our lother lost one.

I have a little aprt of a shelf in the lounge dedicated to my 3 lost angels, a tiny little teddy bear, a willow tree ornamanet which is called Forget me Not and a littel crdit sized laminated card with the poem An Angel Never Dies. If you have never read this poem, I will post it for you. We had this read at Lo`s funeral. It brings tears to my eyes every time I read it, yet in some wyas also brings comfort, that one day we will be with our lost Little ones.

we`ve both had it tough, what with one thing and another. The big question, as you say is why? We may never get the answer to that. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

You know I know exactly what you mean, the mmc in Sep was terribly sad but no where near the horror of losing a fully formed little one in June, I dont think I will ever get over that, one min all was ok the next it was like a scene from a horror film xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> You know I know exactly what you mean, the mmc in Sep was terribly sad but no where near the horror of losing a fully formed little one in June, I dont think I will ever get over that, one min all was ok the next it was like a scene from a horror film xxxx

I never want to go through that again.

Here's hoping for our healthy sticky little rainbows.


----------



## Oasis717

God no, nor me, praying we don't hunni xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Lisa and Becks - I have just read what you both went through and I so hope things work out this time for you both and you never have to go through that again. I felt bad after a miscarriage at just 10 weeks so cant imagine what yo9u both went through.
Mother Nature is a bitch, nothing more to say really, but just hang in there , both of you. Fingers crossed all the way xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> Lisa and Becks - I have just read what you both went through and I so hope things work out this time for you both and you never have to go through that again. I felt bad after a miscarriage at just 10 weeks so cant imagine what yo9u both went through.
> Mother Nature is a bitch, nothing more to say really, but just hang in there , both of you. Fingers crossed all the way xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you so much, being on here and hearing kind words like that mean the world xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh life can be cruel and there is no reasoning why things happen. Positive vibes for sticky beans. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Josie, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh I am ok thanks Becks. Opk negs at mo but will do one later for today. How are you all this morning xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi crazymam, thanks for your kind words.

Jo, I am good this morning thanks. Still feeling tired and hungry! Weeing all the time too. Felt a little queasy this morning, but don't know if I was really queasy or whether I am thinking about it too much, hoping I will be queasy, if you know what I mean!

Down at hospital tomorrow morning at the diabetic clinic, will have to start checking my bloods 4 times a day from now on!


----------



## Oasis717

I know what you mean Lisa, I've not been feeling truely sick but queasy is exactly how I've been feeling, and very tired!! And I've been up 4 times in the night for a wee lol. Good luck tomorrow at the clinic xxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck at the hospital Lisa xx


----------



## josie1234

Getting there. Your thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







20130128_101752.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

Different pic
 



Attached Files:







20130128_102041.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> Different pic

Still a negative but hopefully next few days xxx doing BD anywayz lol


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Different pic
> 
> Still a negative but hopefully next few days xxx doing BD anywayz lolClick to expand...

Hi, nearly there. I would def do another one later on this evening, just to see what happens.

Keep posting pics so we can check the progression!


----------



## josie1234

Getting there. Your thoughts?


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Different pic
> 
> Still a negative but hopefully next few days xxx doing BD anywayz lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, nearly there. I would def do another one later on this evening, just to see what happens.
> 
> Keep posting pics so we can check the progression!Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa, will do. Has the snow gone now? It has here x


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Different pic
> 
> Still a negative but hopefully next few days xxx doing BD anywayz lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, nearly there. I would def do another one later on this evening, just to see what happens.
> 
> Keep posting pics so we can check the progression!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa, will do. Has the snow gone now? It has here xClick to expand...

Jus one or two little lumps left here and there, but strange to see the grass again.

Once you get positive Opk you will OV in next 12-36 hours, but for me it always seems to be about 48 hours! I would say by Friday you should have OV, maybe sooner!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Different pic
> 
> Still a negative but hopefully next few days xxx doing BD anywayz lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, nearly there. I would def do another one later on this evening, just to see what happens.
> 
> Keep posting pics so we can check the progression!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa, will do. Has the snow gone now? It has here xClick to expand...
> 
> Jus one or two little lumps left here and there, but strange to see the grass again.
> 
> Once you get positive Opk you will OV in next 12-36 hours, but for me it always seems to be about 48 hours! I would say by Friday you should have OV, maybe sooner!Click to expand...

I know, nice to see some green. So exciting, nice to know what is happening rather than just trying and not knowing what your body is doing. ooohh, will keep you updated xx


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Getting there. Your thoughts?

 I usually test mornign and teatime once I reach day ten, day 14 today for me and just got my positive opk this morning but I could see the line was gettign darker yesterday teatime, x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Getting there. Your thoughts?
> 
> I usually test mornign and teatime once I reach day ten, day 14 today for me and just got my positive opk this morning but I could see the line was gettign darker yesterday teatime, xClick to expand...

:sex: time!!!!! 

For Jo and crazymam!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Getting there. Your thoughts?
> 
> I usually test mornign and teatime once I reach day ten, day 14 today for me and just got my positive opk this morning but I could see the line was gettign darker yesterday teatime, xClick to expand...
> 
> :sex: time!!!!!
> 
> For Jo and crazymam!Click to expand...

Ha ha.


----------



## Oasis717

Today's tests at 13dpo:) finally got a decent line on my Asda test Lisa! Ics are getting darker, have got some more Superdrug tests coming end week, the Asda test is not as sensitive as the Superdrug ones so I'm happy with the lines:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







1359474860-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dancareoi

Becks those lines look lovely.

Jo, how a your lines going, an positives yet?


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Getting there. Your thoughts?
> 
> I usually test mornign and teatime once I reach day ten, day 14 today for me and just got my positive opk this morning but I could see the line was gettign darker yesterday teatime, xClick to expand...
> 
> :sex: time!!!!!
> 
> For Jo and crazymam!Click to expand...

Oh he is well and truly worn out now. :smug: now time to see what his little :spermy: can do haha x


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Today's tests at 13dpo:) finally got a decent line on my Asda test Lisa! Ics are getting darker, have got some more Superdrug tests coming end week, the Asda test is not as sensitive as the Superdrug ones so I'm happy with the lines:) xxxx

 I would be more than happy with those lines, looking very good x


----------



## dancareoi

I found DH :spermy:work better when they've had a rest!!

When I got PG in aug we only DTD every day on the run up to OV and the same this time as well. I think that has made all the difference.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you both, it's funny isn't it cause we only bd twice a day last month with no success and this month 3/4 times a day in my fertile week and voila!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you both, it's funny isn't it cause we only bd twice a day last month with no success and this month 3/4 times a day in my fertile week and voila!! Xxx

3-4 times a day! Phew, don't know how you did it!

There again your DH is nearly 20 years younger than my DH, so that might be why! :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I guess he is only 25 , mind you I'm a game old bird for keeping up! He works from home as an accountant so that def makes TTC easier:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I guess he is only 25 , mind you I'm a game old bird for keeping up! He works from home as an accountant so that def makes TTC easier:) xxxx

I was wandering how you found the time! To be honest, I wouldn't have the stamina!!! Think I'm better off with an oldie!,!:haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol well your as old as you feel so that makes me a round old 25:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi faint line on opk. Creamy cm today on cd 11 so getting there. Chart says i am dpo saying i ov on cd 5 but symptoms conflict. I am going off my cm so next stage watery/egg white cm hopefully. Will post pic of opk tomorrow. good lines becks. Blimey crazymama thats a lot if bd. Dont think my DH would cope. He is knackered but not complaining lol. hows u lisa?


----------



## josie1234

Not cd 5, says i ov cd 8


----------



## dancareoi

Getting worried now!
Still lots of symptoms. Tiredness, lots of weeing, felt a little queasy this morning and have felt a bit funny all day, plus I have felt hungry all day too!
Stomach rumbling again now.
Went to diabetic clinic today at hospital. So now have to check blood sugar levels 4 times a day and eat boring food!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I know Lisa I thought of you today, Fridays getting closer I so wish I could say something to help but honestly I think it's just one of those things you have to just grit your teeth and get to, once your there and all is ok I know you'll be fine, tbh it's scary me just thinking of my scan and its 5 weeks away. I was only there sep getting told bad news so.... It's so very hard xxx
Thanks jo, hopefully they'll continue to get darker, it was me and DH bd 4 times a day through fertile week:) it just seems to work for us! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Sorry Becks. You got some stamina. Lol. Whatever works though eh. Good luck Lisa what Becks says is right, grit your teeth. Are the symptoms same as before or different. Temp the same as yest. Opk later pic to follow xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah definitely Jo whatever works! Looking forward to seeing your opk xxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Sorry Becks. You got some stamina. Lol. Whatever works though eh. Good luck Lisa what Becks says is right, grit your teeth. Are the symptoms same as before or different. Temp the same as yest. Opk later pic to follow xx

I feel I have more symptoms this time than last, but we'll just have to see.

Awaiting your opk pics


----------



## josie1234

cd 12 opk - file is too large. can email if you want.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> cd 12 opk - file is too large. can email if you want.

I'll PM you my email address


----------



## Kat S

Hi guys. I just turned 41 and had a m/c at 6.5 weeks this month. Had a D&E a week ago today, so I'm still waiting for my body to finish getting rid of the tissue. What a messy, painful business this is, not to mention the emotional pain. Anyway, my RE said there is no reason we can't try IUI again after I get my first period and my body is back to normal. So maybe March? We'll see.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Kat, I'm so very sorry for your loss, we all understand how bad loosing is, my last mc was in Sep and it took me two months to get over it, we started trying again after AF in Dec and I was very lucky to fall this month. I had a d&c back in June also after another loss. I was also told to wait one cycle but I truely believe it takes the body a couple of months to get over the op. Xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Hi Kat and welcome!


----------



## Oasis717

I just re read my post when I said two months to get over my last natural mc I meant physically, sorry should have explained better:) I'm having a couple of new symptoms today some pulling in my pelvic area and some pressure, almost makes me feel like a need a wee all the time which of course I do lol. Hope it's all ok, I looked it up and apparently its normal, hope so. Also boobs are absolutely killing today, not good with a four year old son that jumps all over you! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I just re read my post when I said two months to get over my last natural mc I meant physically, sorry should have explained better:) I'm having a couple of new symptoms today some pulling in my pelvic area and some pressure, almost makes me feel like a need a wee all the time which of course I do lol. Hope it's all ok, I looked it up and apparently its normal, hope so. Also boobs are absolutely killing today, not good with a four year old son that jumps all over you! Xxxx

Sounds like it`s all going in the right direction. Luckliy I have never really suffered with sore boobs!!!!

Although I could wee for England at the moment!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol up in the night again 4 times weeing, makes me wonder where it's all coming from! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kat welcome. Sorry for your loss. I have really found this site helpful. not sure what is happening with my cycle. Due to my one day bleed (AF)?) on 19 jan i think i am on cd13 but chart says i am on dpo5. Heres my opk today.
 



Attached Files:







20130131_112149.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Kat welcome. Sorry for your loss. I have really found this site helpful. not sure what is happening with my cycle. Due to my one day bleed (AF)?) on 19 jan i think i am on cd13 but chart says i am on dpo5. Heres my opk today.

Becks, I am only up once in the night. Last night I went to bed at 10.00am and was up again by 12!! Luckily then went through til 6.

Jo, the line doesnt seem to be getting any darker. However our bodies do plat tricks on us. In November my lines were getting darker and darker and i thought it was a positive, but no smiley face, the lines then got lighter again, so i was panicking, which never helps. Anyway a couple of days later they started getting darker again and i finally got positive. 

Being stressed can delay OV, so if you can try and chill out a bit, hopefully you will get that lovely positive soon.


----------



## Oasis717

I would love to only be up once Lisa lol. Xxxxxx
Jo I agree sometimes you can get a couple of lh surges a month hence a darker opk, then lighter then darker again for true ovulation, temping and charting is the best way to see you have actually ovulated, also your cervical mucus is a very good indication so if you can put all the signs together it gives the best result:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. I will try to relax. Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa, been thinking about you all day xxx I've got absolutely everything crossed for you for tomorrow and you are completely in my thoughts. Can't wait for you to get back with good news and a beautiful pic hopefully if they give you one. Stay strong hunni xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Becks, thanks for the kind words. My sister says she has everything crossed, including her eyes!!
Getting really nervous now.


----------



## josie1234

Good luck. Thinking of you. XXxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Even her eyes!!!:) I know how hard tomorrow will be but when it's good news it will all be worth it, wishing you so so much luck. Let us know as soon as you're able. Lots luv xxxx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Hi Becks, thanks for the kind words. My sister says she has everything crossed, including her eyes!!
> Getting really nervous now.

Everything crossed for you too, thinking of you xxx


----------



## josie1234

Cd 14 opk.

Getting darker.
 



Attached Files:







20130201_102943.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that's almost there! So pleased:) try two a day now hun xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

So far so good, I saw the HB before she did!

She has out me 3 days ahead, I thought I Amy be a most 1 day ahead but that fine.

They gave me the clexane and showed me how to next in my tummy once a day. It wasn't actually too bad.

She called it a little butter bean and its CRL was only 14mm, so don't know why my tummy is so big!

They have clinics we'd and fri and she said I could go back whenever I wanted!

I am going again next Friday as my specialist consultant will be there!

I can relax for the moment and then start worrying again next week!


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Cd 14 opk.
> 
> Getting darker.

Looking good, definitely do twice a day now!


----------



## josie1234

Great news Lisa. Glad you ve had a good day. Chuffed for you. Yes i will do 2. will see if i can put second one on here if too large will send email. Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Great news Lisa. Glad you ve had a good day. Chuffed for you. Yes i will do 2. will see if i can put second one on here if too large will send email. Xxxx

I will look forward to it:wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa I'm so so pleased for you, been thinking about you all day but I just knew it would be ok. I'm so glad you've got such good care too. I rang the midwives yest and explained I was worried the same thing might happen again and would anyone help and she said no, the doctor has very kindly offered to do an early scan and you should forget you're pregnant until 8 weeks. I actually wanted to cry. I said so this baby had to die too before anyone will do anything and she said it may sound cruel but yes. I honestly didn't have any words to say to her so I just said goodbye xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh Lisa I'm so so pleased for you, been thinking about you all day but I just knew it would be ok. I'm so glad you've got such good care too. I rang the midwives yest and explained I was worried the same thing might happen again and would anyone help and she said no, the doctor has very kindly offered to do an early scan and you should forget you're pregnant until 8 weeks. I actually wanted to cry. I said so this baby had to die too before anyone will do anything and she said it may sound cruel but yes. I honestly didn't have any words to say to her so I just said goodbye xxxxx

It is so unfair that the operate in this way. The powers that be, or chinless wonders, as m mom calls them, have obviously never experienced a loss such as this, otherwise the would be more understanding.

I have been lucky with my doctor, but I believe she has had miscarriages herself, so this maybe why she refered me after my one last jan.

Is there anywhere local you could maybe book a private scan, just to put your mind at ease?


----------



## Oasis717

The thing is I don't mind waiting for an early scan, I know that before 7 weeks there's always a chance of causing stress when things can't be seen because it's too early. All I wanted was some simple blood tests to rule out diabetes, thyroid, low progesterone etc. All my doctor would have to do is write a form. But she refused to do anything. I just can't understand why at 41 and having had two losses since June I can't at least have a simple blood test:( xxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Oasis, that is frustrating! I don't understand, either. My doc did blood tests on me several times a week at first, then went to once a week along with an ultrasound until the day we realized it was all over. Anyway, they were checking my progesterone, hcg, and more I imagine. If you're willing to pay, why aren't they willing to test??


----------



## Oasis717

In the UK hun we don't pay unless you have a private health insurance which I don't have, we have the national health services here so we don't actually pay the doctors as such. I guess I'll just have to pray this time it's ok xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> So far so good, I saw the HB before she did!
> 
> She has out me 3 days ahead, I thought I Amy be a most 1 day ahead but that fine.
> 
> They gave me the clexane and showed me how to next in my tummy once a day. It wasn't actually too bad.
> 
> She called it a little butter bean and its CRL was only 14mm, so don't know why my tummy is so big!
> 
> They have clinics we'd and fri and she said I could go back whenever I wanted!
> 
> I am going again next Friday as my specialist consultant will be there!
> 
> I can relax for the moment and then start worrying again next week!

Great news, bet it was good. try not to worry xxx


----------



## Kat S

Oasis717 said:


> In the UK hun we don't pay unless you have a private health insurance which I don't have, we have the national health services here so we don't actually pay the doctors as such. I guess I'll just have to pray this time it's ok xxxxxx

Sorry, I neglected to look and see where you lived. Still, I'm sorry they won't give you the tests you want. I hope it's not even necessary and everything goes perfectly!


----------



## Oasis717

That's ok hunni and thank you that's what I'm really hoping too:) xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Becks, what about actually going to see the doctor and explaining face to face how you feel and beg them to do a few simple tests? You may get lucky and get the tests you want, no harm in asking.
I can't remember what all the things were that I had tested, but thyroid and diabetes were 2 of them.
Back in august I had progesterone test after OV and that was fine, but due to my shorr LP I was prescribed progesterone. 
They may give you progesterone, apparently it doesn't harm you if you don't need it.
Worth a try!


----------



## Oasis717

Tried Lisa, just before I got pregnant, asked if I could be checked out for a few things, inc low progesterone and she said no point, also she said they don't prescribe progesterone to sustain pregnancies and that it was something they used to do back in the dark ages. She couldn't have been more dismissive. She told me come for an early scan if I manage to get pregnant but anything else wasn't necessary. I give up! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Tried Lisa, just before I got pregnant, asked if I could be checked out for a few things, inc low progesterone and she said no point, also she said they don't prescribe progesterone to sustain pregnancies and that it was something they used to do back in the dark ages. She couldn't have been more dismissive. She told me come for an early scan if I manage to get pregnant but anything else wasn't necessary. I give up! Xxxx

What about calling docs surgury and booking an appointment to see another doctor and ask them once you are face to face. If you see a male one and start the water works, maybe he would relent!!!!!!

Progesterone does not sustain a pregnancy that is non viable anyway, that part is true. however if MC is due to low progesterone then it will help to sustain it.

On reading numerous things on progesterone,some docs prescribe as a matter of course in some places.

What about baby asprin, some people swear by that. Although my specialist said they did do a study into this, but found it didn`t really help, but I have read a number of things about it.

After my loss in jan last year, my doc did suggest maybe taking low doage asprin once PG again. Maybe that is something to consider!!


----------



## josie1234

Doesnt seem fair how doctors work differently. Everyone should have same opportunities.


----------



## josie1234

Opk cd 15
 



Attached Files:







20130202_114902.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Most definitely a positive Jo!!! Yay:) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yay xx


----------



## dancareoi

You got it! Sending lots of baby dust your way, next couple of days now are the most important!


----------



## crazymam

lisa - thats great news!
becks- see a different doc. i was getting brush off too til i seen a different one and she is very supportive. did blood tests before xmas and is going to refer me to fertility specialist ifnothing this time round.
and josie you should be far too busy still to be reading this but good luck!
i am 5dpo but given up already. my bbt dipped to coverline yesterday and i am now loaded with cold and knackered. it did climb today but fact it went so low isnt a good sign i think.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, there is only one female doc full time at the practice and one male doc that comes in just on a Thursday, tried to get an app with him last week but couldn't. I think she'd be annoyed at me for asking him as she's already refused to do any tests, god knows why. I was reading yesterday that a fertility specialist said women over 35 should be investigated after 2 not 3 mc. The other docs in the area (lived here all my life) are no better. I feel really as if no one cares:( My only hope is this time is different, with no medical intervention whatsoever that's all I've got! Xxxx


----------



## Creative

Congratulations Josie.

This thread is turning into baby land. :happydance:

My turn next *crosses fingers*


----------



## Oasis717

I really hope so, I hope everyone gets a bfp then we can all start a new thread in the first trimester, how good would that be xxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

lets hope this is the lucky thread for everyone! x


----------



## Oasis717

Amen to that!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies how are you today. Ok i hope.

Cd 17. My chart says i am dpo 9 as its says i ov cd 8 but just had opk +. cm now dry and temp going down. Anyway fingers crossed this is the month. i will try and add my chart xx
 



Attached Files:







20130204_095720.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Hi ladies how are you today. Ok i hope.
> 
> Cd 17. My chart says i am dpo 9 as its says i ov cd 8 but just had opk +. cm now dry and temp going down. Anyway fingers crossed this is the month. i will try and add my chart xx

i was still getting strong positive opk,s 3 days after ff said i ovulated last month. as along as ypu are trying a few days before and after you should have caught it, fingers crossed x


----------



## josie1234

crazymam said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how are you today. Ok i hope.
> 
> Cd 17. My chart says i am dpo 9 as its says i ov cd 8 but just had opk +. cm now dry and temp going down. Anyway fingers crossed this is the month. i will try and add my chart xx
> 
> i was still getting strong positive opk,s 3 days after ff said i ovulated last month. as along as ypu are trying a few days before and after you should have caught it, fingers crossed xClick to expand...

Thanks crazymam. we are trying lots, only missing an occasional one day. don't know how to upload my chart on here.


----------



## josie1234

i am trying to stay positive and not worry too much about what body is doing lol.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> i am trying to stay positive and not worry too much about what body is doing lol.

I always find the day temp goes down is OV day. If that's the case your temp should rise again from tomorrow!


----------



## crazymam

positive all the way! i am trying hard not to worry about it and trying to along with what will be will be. if its not meant to be then its not meant to be. easier said than done though HA!.
and to make things easier my name is Jan, x


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa, hi Jan, I'm Jo. It is easier said than done, wish I could just think what will be will be. I was like that before mc last year. I have had 2 lines on opk for last few days. I think i've put my chart on here at bottom, not sure if i've done it right. Positive thoughts to you Jan, would be great to all have good news soon xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jan:) xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi jan!

Well now on insulin as well! Morning readings a too high, so need insulin at night!

So now injecting twice a day, clexane and insulin. Better not drink too much because I 'll start leaking!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Hi jan!
> 
> Well now on insulin as well! Morning readings a too high, so need insulin at night!
> 
> So now injecting twice a day, clexane and insulin. Better not drink too much because I 'll start leaking!

At least you are being looked after and know that everything is being done to make sure you are ok. Line getting fainter on opk xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's good that they are taking such good care of you Lisa I'm sorry you are having to do all these things but it will all be worth it:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, good sign that lines are going, just got to play the waiting game now!

:dust::dust::dust:

Becks, I'm pleased that I am getting such good care and feel like I am doing all can to look after my rainbow.


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Jo, good sign that lines are going, just got to play the waiting game now!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Becks, I'm pleased that I am getting such good care and feel like I am doing all can to look after my rainbow.

Hi Lisa, thanks, is it? Not very good at waiting lol. You are getting good care which must be a relief. How are you Becks, feeling ok?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm ok Jo, just tired, terribly sore boobs! But other than that ok, the sickness hit me with all my three healthy pregnancies around 6 weeks, so hoping it does:) I think I will try to get an app with the other doctor in the practice on Thursday. Anything's worth a go! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm ok Jo, just tired, terribly sore boobs! But other than that ok, the sickness hit me with all my three healthy pregnancies around 6 weeks, so hoping it does:) I think I will try to get an app with the other doctor in the practice on Thursday. Anything's worth a go! Xxxx

Definitely worth trying for another appointment, just keep pestering them.

Sickness is a bit strange with me, doesn't usually hit til 7-8 weeks. Started a little earlier this time, but queasiness not actual sickness. Every morning I get up I hope I'm goings to be ill, so I know everything is ok.

Sickness didn't hit me Until a little later yesterday and I got worried again today, because nothing again this morning. It got me mid morning, I heaved a few times and actually brought up a little bile this time!

Finding that I feel sick after evening meal too!


----------



## Oasis717

That's a fab sign:) it's funny cause I had quite bad queasyness around 3 weeks but since 4 nothing, I'm the same I keep hoping it's gunna hit me but as I said going on the other three healthy pregnancies I had two weeks between finding out I was pregnant and the sickness starting, mind you I found out so early this time at 3 weeks. I just keep telling myself my boobs are unbearable, my temps are high, I'm ok!!! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Let me know how you get on with different doc Becks. Lisa - bless you. 

My moods are horrendous at the mo. Worse than pms. Not good.


----------



## Oasis717

Will do thanks:) I'm up and down with moods! Irritable then happy then in tears, hormones!! Lol xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all, how are you all? Well Lisa, you were right, my temp went up this morning. I am now CD18 (DPO 10) according to my chart. Hope my mood is better today lol xxx


----------



## Xanth

I can't believe how we all want to feel sick so much lol. I've had a couple of episodes of nearly being sick but not really any queasiness. 

I'm sure ill be moaning when the sickness does hit lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know! I'm sure I won't be thinking that when I'm so I'll! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I know! I'm sure I won't be thinking that when I'm so I'll! Xxxx

well i haven`t felt sick today, so now i`m worrying somethings wrong!

I so want to feel sick, but not, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I totally know what you mean, with my youngest the sickness started about 6 weeks and was very severe, I cried everyday, with my girls the sickness went away around 16 weeks but with my son it lasted all the way too til the birth along with very severe heartburn and a horrible hunger like pain in my stomach which I had 24/7, I don't know how I got through the pregnancy. Then here I am wishing like mad to be that ill again xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!

There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!
> 
> There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!

Hi Lisa, I know it is a bit of a strange one. doesn't seem to add up. chart says i ov on cd 8. but opk are positive now. very odd. oh well will keep doing temps and opk. hopefully the next few days may make things clearer (or even more confusing lol). Thanks for looking xxx


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!
> 
> There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!
> 
> Hi Lisa, I know it is a bit of a strange one. doesn't seem to add up. chart says i ov on cd 8. but opk are positive now. very odd. oh well will keep doing temps and opk. hopefully the next few days may make things clearer (or even more confusing lol). Thanks for looking xxxClick to expand...

So when do you think i ov?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!
> 
> There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!
> 
> Hi Lisa, I know it is a bit of a strange one. doesn't seem to add up. chart says i ov on cd 8. but opk are positive now. very odd. oh well will keep doing temps and opk. hopefully the next few days may make things clearer (or even more confusing lol). Thanks for looking xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So when do you think i ov?Click to expand...


Could be CD 8 and the drop that shows on 6dpo could be implantation drop and temp rise today could indicate a Triasphic (sorry can't spell) temp, which could indicate PG. so not very clear cut.

We have to keep a close eye on things!

(Where are you? Your signature doesn't say if you are uk or us)


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!
> 
> There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!
> 
> Hi Lisa, I know it is a bit of a strange one. doesn't seem to add up. chart says i ov on cd 8. but opk are positive now. very odd. oh well will keep doing temps and opk. hopefully the next few days may make things clearer (or even more confusing lol). Thanks for looking xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So when do you think i ov?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be CD 8 and the drop that shows on 6dpo could be implantation drop and temp rise today could indicate a Triasphic (sorry can't spell) temp, which could indicate PG. so not very clear cut.
> 
> We have to keep a close eye on things!
> 
> (Where are you? Your signature doesn't say if you are uk or us)Click to expand...

ooooohhh fingers crossed. my one day af on 19 jan confused me too but wasn't charting last month. I am near Cambridge,UK. I am really wanting to get excited but best wait few days until i test. :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!
> 
> There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!
> 
> Hi Lisa, I know it is a bit of a strange one. doesn't seem to add up. chart says i ov on cd 8. but opk are positive now. very odd. oh well will keep doing temps and opk. hopefully the next few days may make things clearer (or even more confusing lol). Thanks for looking xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So when do you think i ov?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be CD 8 and the drop that shows on 6dpo could be implantation drop and temp rise today could indicate a Triasphic (sorry can't spell) temp, which could indicate PG. so not very clear cut.
> 
> We have to keep a close eye on things!
> 
> (Where are you? Your signature doesn't say if you are uk or us)Click to expand...
> 
> ooooohhh fingers crossed. my one day af on 19 jan confused me too but wasn't charting last month. I am near Cambridge,UK. I am really wanting to get excited but best wait few days until i test. :wacko:Click to expand...

If possible, try and wait until the weekend, I know, easier said than done:dohh:


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Lisa, hi Jan, I'm Jo. It is easier said than done, wish I could just think what will be will be. I was like that before mc last year. I have had 2 lines on opk for last few days. I think i've put my chart on here at bottom, not sure if i've done it right. Positive thoughts to you Jan, would be great to all have good news soon xxxxx

I think FF has calculated wrong ov date, I think your 6dpo is ov date. As that would make you cd14 also. It did that to me last cycle and I know I didn't ovulate when it said I did. I had 5 positive opk days and two peak on clearblue so my temps must have been off. Your body may have just been getting ready to ovulate on first temp dip. 

I would post mine but not sure how ?


----------



## Oasis717

I actually agree with Lisa, that does look like temp drop which could mean implantation, not everyone has an implantation dip, I didn't, here's my chart:) it does look exiting for you Joxxxx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 77.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crazymam

think this should work?

Link to my chart, not liking the dip on 4dpo but I have been poorly so wonder if that has something to do with it? My temp was almost 100 day before ovulation so I discarded it!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f9225


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> I actually agree with Lisa, that does look like temp drop which could mean implantation, not everyone has an implantation dip, I didn't, here's my chart:) it does look exiting for you Joxxxx

well fingers crossed Lisa is right and I am wrong, would ne nice for some more good news. x


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> I actually agree with Lisa, that does look like temp drop which could mean implantation, not everyone has an implantation dip, I didn't, here's my chart:) it does look exiting for you Joxxxx

Hope so, fingers crossed. Thanks. Wish I could speed the next few days away lol.


----------



## josie1234

crazymam said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa, hi Jan, I'm Jo. It is easier said than done, wish I could just think what will be will be. I was like that before mc last year. I have had 2 lines on opk for last few days. I think i've put my chart on here at bottom, not sure if i've done it right. Positive thoughts to you Jan, would be great to all have good news soon xxxxx
> 
> I think FF has calculated wrong ov date, I think your 6dpo is ov date. As that would make you cd14 also. It did that to me last cycle and I know I didn't ovulate when it said I did. I had 5 positive opk days and two peak on clearblue so my temps must have been off. Your body may have just been getting ready to ovulate on first temp dip.
> 
> I would post mine but not sure how ?Click to expand...

I am not sure Jan what is happening but we'll see. I don't fully understand the charts and this is only my first month of charting so I am not sure. Only time will tell. It is a full-time job ttc, isn't it? Its amazing how much I didn't know about my body. Fingers crossed that this thread is a lucky one for all of us xxx


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Jo, had a look at your chart, interesting one!
> 
> There is a chance you could have OV earlier, but its a bit all over the place, lets see what happens over the next couple of days with temps and OPk!
> 
> Hi Lisa, I know it is a bit of a strange one. doesn't seem to add up. chart says i ov on cd 8. but opk are positive now. very odd. oh well will keep doing temps and opk. hopefully the next few days may make things clearer (or even more confusing lol). Thanks for looking xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So when do you think i ov?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be CD 8 and the drop that shows on 6dpo could be implantation drop and temp rise today could indicate a Triasphic (sorry can't spell) temp, which could indicate PG. so not very clear cut.
> 
> We have to keep a close eye on things!
> 
> (Where are you? Your signature doesn't say if you are uk or us)Click to expand...
> 
> ooooohhh fingers crossed. my one day af on 19 jan confused me too but wasn't charting last month. I am near Cambridge,UK. I am really wanting to get excited but best wait few days until i test. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> If possible, try and wait until the weekend, I know, easier said than done:dohh:Click to expand...

I'll try lol.


----------



## josie1234

Well, tests arrived so of course i couldnt wait. BFN. Oh well, wait a few days and see what happens. Hope you are all ok today xxx


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> Well, tests arrived so of course i couldnt wait. BFN. Oh well, wait a few days and see what happens. Hope you are all ok today xxx

Opk for today, looks neg. Coming down with a cold. :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







20130206_112941[1].jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Well, tests arrived so of course i couldnt wait. BFN. Oh well, wait a few days and see what happens. Hope you are all ok today xxx
> 
> Opk for today, looks neg. Coming down with a cold. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Knew you wouldn't be able to wait, i would be the same. 

That suggests that you OV according to DPO 6 on FF chart, which puts you at 5 DPO so if that is the case, you could test at weekend, but it may still be a little early, although I did get faint line a 9 DPO and becks got a line at 8 DPO.

Keeping everything crossed for you
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Afternoon ladies, Jo I got a faint, faint line on ics at 6 dpo but I dismissed it as an evap! But when the same faint line was there the next day at 7dpo dh went and got me some Superdrug early tests (digis are no good for early testing as they're not sensitive enough:) and I tested at 8 dpo and there it was, bfp so amazingly my pregnancy was showing up at just 6 dpo. What tests are you using? Xxxxx
Hope everyone is ok:) xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Might still be too early Jo, i tested neg with my second daughter when i was a week late, went to get coil fitted another week later and was shocked to find out i was pregnant even more shocked when dating scan showed i was pregnant when i took first test. Everyone is different do dont give up just yet! I have a stinking cold too x


----------



## crazymam

Might still be too early Jo, i tested neg with my second daughter when i was a week late, went to get coil fitted another week later and was shocked to find out i was pregnant even more shocked when dating scan showed i was pregnant when i took first test. Everyone is different do dont give up just yet! I have a stinking cold too x


----------



## Oasis717

Me too with the rotten cold, my poor ds 4 picked up yet another cough/cold from pre-school and unfortunately me and dh have caught it again! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. I got early pregnancy midstream tests from fertilityplan on ebay. Cheapies. Will try and wait to do another one. Waiting is the worst part eh? Thank you for your responses, its much appreciated xxx


----------



## josie1234

josie1234 said:


> Thanks ladies. I got early pregnancy midstream tests from fertilityplan on ebay. Cheapies. Will try and wait to do another one. Waiting is the worst part eh? Thank you for your responses, its much appreciated xxx

Hope it doesn't take long for everyone's colds to go. xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all. Well i have been up for 2 hrs with this cold. Done temp as knew that was me awake. Chart now says i am 3 dpo. Sounds right though as luteal phase is 13 days every month. Oh i dont know what is going on this month. Maybe tomorrows temp will clarify things xx


----------



## Oasis717

Know how you feel Jo, I feel rotten! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Success at the docs!!! Walked in there, explained, he immediately offered to do tests, told me of course I can have them and if there is anything wrong better to know early, he's testing me for thyroid, diabetes, blood clotting disorders, hcg and progesterone levels, full blood count and iron. I left holding that piece of paper like I'd won an award lol. I missed the nearest clinic to me by 20 mins so am gunna go in the morning, hopefully takes 2 working days they said. I told the doc he was a sweetheart! So the other woman doctor could of done them she was just being awful. Will hold off til he's there in future if I need anything else:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thats brilliant Becks. Really chuffed for you. Bet you are glad you saw other doc. What a good doc. Still feel rough. At work 4-9 tonight. Boo hoo. Got cramps today. Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, don't know what's going on with your chart! Time will tell I suppose. Hope you are feeling a little better now xx
Becks, that is great news. Strange a male doctor agreed, when the female wouldn't, she obviously doesn't have kids!
At least you know you will be doing what you can for your rainbowxx


----------



## josie1234

Ha ha i know Lisa. It is crazy. Oh well see if the dreaded AF comes but i know now not to test for a while. Very crampy today. How are you?? True what you said about male andfemale doc. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you both xxxx she does have children, I just don't think she cares about anyone else:( Ah well I guess I shall know soon enough, nervous re the hcg and prog numbers xxxx


----------



## josie1234

At least you know you are getting the best care Becks. How you feeling today? I slept a bit better but still got cough. My temp was 36.7 again today same as yest. Dont know if thats a good sign. Lisa do you have scan today? Hope you are ok xxx Hi Jan how are you today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> At least you know you are getting the best care Becks. How you feeling today? I slept a bit better but still got cough. My temp was 36.7 again today same as yest. Dont know if thats a good sign. Lisa do you have scan today? Hope you are ok xxx Hi Jan how are you today?

Hi Jo, I think you have OV, but not sure when!

I had another scan this morning, all good so far. Measuring 8 + 4 which is what my dates show. Going back again next Friday!

Can't relax yet, as still a long way to go.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa thats good on the scan and at least you are getting them regular but i know you cant help but worry. Xx i know you are right i am not sure when i ov but been bd a lot throughout month so hopefully good news. Wont know til AF time so will be patient. Should i still do opk or wait now? Have a good day xxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Lisa thats good on the scan and at least you are getting them regular but i know you cant help but worry. Xx i know you are right i am not sure when i ov but been bd a lot throughout month so hopefully good news. Wont know til AF time so will be patient. Should i still do opk or wait now? Have a good day xxx

Thanks Jo.
Midwife coming later then back to diabetic clinic on Monday!
We heard the little heartbeat today which was nice, but as I say we are far from being able to relax and stop worrying.

I don't think there is any need to do OPk still, or though you aren't making things easy are you? Wo knows how many days DPO you are! As you say, will have to be patient, but as we know , easier said than done!:hugs:


----------



## crazymam

Hi jo still got cold! Temps still above coverline but 10dpo and no symptoms as of yet except sore boobs and more cm which i appear to get before af anyway.hope everyone is doing good though .
I have made my appt for next week to see gp for referral to fertility specialist x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok, Lisa I'm SO pleased about your scan! I've just had my blood taken and now its a nervous wait to get the results. Hopefully tues/wed. Xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lisa, bet it was nice hearing heart beat. Busy time for you. Nice to get good care making sure you and baby are ok. Not gonna bother with opk at mo. 
Hi Jan having a cold is rubbish. 10 dpo fingers crossed for you that you have good news. Are u anxious about seeing gp? Hi Becks good luck hun for results xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks:) wish I could fast forward a few days lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks:) wish I could fast forward a few days lol xxxx

At least if they do find something, from the tests they do, they should be able to treat it accordingly, so that's good to know. Next week will seem forever away at the moment!

Jan, hope you feel better soon. Sending lots of baby dust to you and Jo.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, it's more the hcg result I'm worried about, in case it's low. But hopefully it won't be xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa, it's more the hcg result I'm worried about, in case it's low. But hopefully it won't be xxx

Have you done any digi tests to see the dates?


----------



## crazymam

You need to try and relax now Becks, as there is nothing you can do at the moment.
I have added my chart as my sig Lisa but think AF is on its way as think my temp is too low. I had two dips this month. Only been charting since last miscarriage in September and I usually get a dip around 4dpo/5po and then it stays up with a slow decline 2/3 days before af. Had a second dip this time but I am loaded with cold so thinking maybe something to do with that?
Besides I just don't feel pregnant so another reason why I think AF is on its ugly way x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> You need to try and relax now Becks, as there is nothing you can do at the moment.
> I have added my chart as my sig Lisa but think AF is on its way as think my temp is too low. I had two dips this month. Only been charting since last miscarriage in September and I usually get a dip around 4dpo/5po and then it stays up with a slow decline 2/3 days before af. Had a second dip this time but I am loaded with cold so thinking maybe something to do with that?
> Besides I just don't feel pregnant so another reason why I think AF is on its ugly way x

How long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> You need to try and relax now Becks, as there is nothing you can do at the moment.
> I have added my chart as my sig Lisa but think AF is on its way as think my temp is too low. I had two dips this month. Only been charting since last miscarriage in September and I usually get a dip around 4dpo/5po and then it stays up with a slow decline 2/3 days before af. Had a second dip this time but I am loaded with cold so thinking maybe something to do with that?
> Besides I just don't feel pregnant so another reason why I think AF is on its ugly way x

Yes I must admit I said to dh there's nothing we can do now, it's in the hands of fate:) me too had terrible cold, hope we all feel better soon xxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh hope we all feel better soon. This cough is doing my head in. Also cramps doing my head in.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yeh hope we all feel better soon. This cough is doing my head in. Also cramps doing my head in.

Jo hope your cough is feeling better.

the cramps could be a good sign!

Hi Becks, how are you today, is the cold better?

I had a load of tests done last year, sounds like what you are having done. All mine were negative. in a way i was hoping they would find something, because then we would think that was what the problem was and it could now be sorted. However, all mine were negative, which doctor said was good.

So either way, you will get a good idea what is going on.

Jan, how are you today? Has the witch arrived yet or are other things happening?

Felt really sicky this morning and brought up some bile, sorry if TMI. Glad I am feeling bad because that makes me think all is good, if you knwo what I mean!


----------



## Oasis717

I couldn't make my mind up yesterday if I wanted them to find something or not, part of me does so I'd at least have a reason, an answer, for the babies lost, then part of me doesn't and just wanted it to be what they said, just very, very bad luck. I'm really glad you're feeling ill! Everytime I get a change in symptoms it worries me, I'm not peeing quite so much, boobs still very sore though. This is such a long waiting game, I wish it was like before and I could enjoy being pregnant xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I couldn't make my mind up yesterday if I wanted them to find something or not, part of me does so I'd at least have a reason, an answer, for the babies lost, then part of me doesn't and just wanted it to be what they said, just very, very bad luck. I'm really glad you're feeling ill! Everytime I get a change in symptoms it worries me, I'm not peeing quite so much, boobs still very sore though. This is such a long waiting game, I wish it was like before and I could enjoy being pregnant xxxx

When you have suffered a loss, or losses, as we have. There is no joy or excitment, just constant worry!

I think back to my first pregnancy and it was so different. Although before my first PG my sister had MMC and this was the first time i had ever heard of that.
During my first PG she had another MMC.
She does now have 2 little girls.

In my second PG there was more worry as I was aware of what had happened to my sister, plus when i was 7 weeks PG my cousin went for a scan and she had had a MMC too, at that time I started bleeding slightly. Very scary times, but my littel girl was born fine.


----------



## Oasis717

It's so sad isn't it Lisa, it feels as if it can be snatched away at any point, before my losses it never occured to me I'd loose a baby, it was always something that happened to other people, then it hits you and pregnancy can never be the same again. 
Such a shame xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> It's so sad isn't it Lisa, it feels as if it can be snatched away at any point, before my losses it never occured to me I'd loose a baby, it was always something that happened to other people, then it hits you and pregnancy can never be the same again.
> Such a shame xxxx

i know, i always thought that too, it will never happen to me!!!

We just have to take each day at a time now.

will you be having any early scans this time?


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Yes it would be nice to relax and enjoy pregnancy but you cant after you have had miscarriage. I didnt even think about miscarriage until i had one. Makes you realise what the little one goes to be born. It is a miracle. My cough is gettingbetter but still not sleeping. Cramps not as bad more like twinges or is it my imagination. Temp went down a bit this morning. Hope you are all ok. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> It's so sad isn't it Lisa, it feels as if it can be snatched away at any point, before my losses it never occured to me I'd loose a baby, it was always something that happened to other people, then it hits you and pregnancy can never be the same again.
> Such a shame xxxx
> 
> i know, i always thought that too, it will never happen to me!!!
> 
> We just have to take each day at a time now.
> 
> will you be having any early scans this time?Click to expand...

Yes I agree, one day at a time:) My doc has offered me an early scan around 8 weeks, I'm going to go up there at 7 weeks and request one. I'm dreading that though because that's how my mmc was diagnosed last time xx


----------



## crazymam

Well i am feeling much better today. Still no witch! Temp still above coverline though. Had strange pains behind my belly button last night and mild cramp this morning but its gone now. I hate this 2ww, makes you go insane lol x


----------



## josie1234

Yep 2ww is horrible. Temp gone down again this morning.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yep 2ww is horrible. Temp gone down again this morning.

its still above the coverline, so who knows!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hope everyone is ok, I have even more sore boobs this morning, how can they get worse lol. Some aversion to smells slightly creeping in, come on morning sickness! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hope everyone is ok, I have even more sore boobs this morning, how can they get worse lol. Some aversion to smells slightly creeping in, come on morning sickness! Xxxx

My MS was bad on and off all day yesterday. Heaved after my evening meal!!

Not as bad this morning, which then gets me worrying, although I do still have a slight feeling of nausea hanging about. 

So tired yesterday, fell asleep on sofa last night and wa in bed for 9.30pm!!

Blood sugars are still al ittle high in the mornings so have now had to up insulin to 3 units, but still up again this morning. Back at clinic tomorrow so we`ll see what doc says.


----------



## Oasis717

I really remember my ms coming and going on a day to day basis with my healthy pregnancies, we just couldn't cope if it was severe 24/7 don't worry hunni xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:angel::spermy:oh God i really feel for you danc and oasis you must be so scared and worried all the time . Guess though its easier said than done that ye need to try and relax. My OBGYN told me that even if you stayed in bed with your legs raised from the day you found out your preg to 14 weeks it would not change the outcome. 

I hope beyond hope for both of you that you both have very stickey beans :) Me on the other hand still left watiing for ov 15 dc on first cycle post ist af after m/c . 

here is wishing sore boobs and morning sickness to you both lol............ xxx

:spermy::spermy::spermy: come on i want to play catch the egg


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> :angel::spermy:oh God i really feel for you danc and oasis you must be so scared and worried all the time . Guess though its easier said than done that ye need to try and relax. My OBGYN told me that even if you stayed in bed with your legs raised from the day you found out your preg to 14 weeks it would not change the outcome.
> 
> I hope beyond hope for both of you that you both have very stickey beans :) Me on the other hand still left watiing for ov 15 dc on first cycle post ist af after m/c .
> 
> here is wishing sore boobs and morning sickness to you both lol............ xxx
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy: come on i want to play catch the egg

Hi and thanks for your words. Sending lots of baby dust your way.:dust:

I am having acupunture, which I think does help with keeping relaxed. Although worried in this PG I don`t feel as stressed out as the the last one i lost.

Am also trying to stay calm and not shout at my daughter. She is 8 going on 18 and is real little madam at times, so I have vowed to keep calm and not lose my temper if she starts winding me up. So far it`s working.

Although, she is a clever little madam. She asked me the other day if i was having a baby because i was looking fat!! What can you say to that?:dohh:


----------



## crazymam

Ms good signs for you both, i never threw up with any of mine and had no symptoms at all with my first so i wouldnt worry too much if it comes and goes.
Josie its still above coverline so still ok. I am 12 dpo and my temp shot up this morning? I feel finethough and still no sign of the witch yet but no pregnancy signs either. Still have another two days to go yet


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Ms good signs for you both, i never threw up with any of mine and had no symptoms at all with my first so i wouldnt worry too much if it comes and goes.
> Josie its still above coverline so still ok. I am 12 dpo and my temp shot up this morning? I feel finethough and still no sign of the witch yet but no pregnancy signs either. Still have another two days to go yet

That temp rise looks good - tempted to do a PG test at all?


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> :angel::spermy:oh God i really feel for you danc and oasis you must be so scared and worried all the time . Guess though its easier said than done that ye need to try and relax. My OBGYN told me that even if you stayed in bed with your legs raised from the day you found out your preg to 14 weeks it would not change the outcome.
> 
> I hope beyond hope for both of you that you both have very stickey beans :) Me on the other hand still left watiing for ov 15 dc on first cycle post ist af after m/c .
> 
> here is wishing sore boobs and morning sickness to you both lol............ xxx
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy: come on i want to play catch the egg

Thank you, I must admit I'm coping by not thinking about things too much! Unless like last night when I turned out to have wind lol, but at first the pains worried me! I've told myself that until I actually get something to worry about ill try not to, seems to be working:) xxxx


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Ms good signs for you both, i never threw up with any of mine and had no symptoms at all with my first so i wouldnt worry too much if it comes and goes.
> Josie its still above coverline so still ok. I am 12 dpo and my temp shot up this morning? I feel finethough and still no sign of the witch yet but no pregnancy signs either. Still have another two days to go yet
> 
> That temp rise looks good - tempted to do a PG test at all?Click to expand...

i am too scared to I think as dont want the dissapointment of another bfn. I have been so convinced i was everytime the last few months and this time i dont feel pregnant at all. So i am going to try my hardest and wait another two days. I have done a test so many times inly for the witch to arrive an hour later ! X


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Ms good signs for you both, i never threw up with any of mine and had no symptoms at all with my first so i wouldnt worry too much if it comes and goes.
> Josie its still above coverline so still ok. I am 12 dpo and my temp shot up this morning? I feel finethough and still no sign of the witch yet but no pregnancy signs either. Still have another two days to go yet
> 
> That temp rise looks good - tempted to do a PG test at all?Click to expand...
> 
> i am too scared to I think as dont want the dissapointment of another bfn. I have been so convinced i was everytime the last few months and this time i dont feel pregnant at all. So i am going to try my hardest and wait another two days. I have done a test so many times inly for the witch to arrive an hour later ! XClick to expand...

I know what you mean. Whislt wanting to know. Not doing a test keeps the hope alive for longer:hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Yes glad its still above. Hope it stays up there lol. Wish you could fast forward time. Time just drags on TWW. Was in bed by half 9. Cold showing no sign of budging.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yes glad its still above. Hope it stays up there lol. Wish you could fast forward time. Time just drags on TWW. Was in bed by half 9. Cold showing no sign of budging.

The weather doesn`t help does it? Hope you feel better soon.Hope time speeds up for you too!


----------



## crazymam

Well i have just used an.opk stick as i have loads. The two lines are almost the same shade but not quite. I am getting very tempted now lol. But going to hold out. Would make a lovely valentines present though, i could just wrap the stick up for him ! X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. Hope tomorrow goes ok for you xx


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Yes glad its still above. Hope it stays up there lol. Wish you could fast forward time. Time just drags on TWW. Was in bed by half 9. Cold showing no sign of budging.

mine seems to have gone although still got slight sniffles.2ww will soon be over x


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck ladies, here's hoping for a wonderful valentine present for you both:) My cold is going now but I still feel dreadful in other ways so not sure how much good the cold going is! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Well i have just used an.opk stick as i have loads. The two lines are almost the same shade but not quite. I am getting very tempted now lol. But going to hold out. Would make a lovely valentines present though, i could just wrap the stick up for him ! X

I was doing OPK as well as HPT at about 10 and 11 DPO and the OPK was practically positive. 

Once I did a digi at 12 DPO and got 1-2 I still get doing OPK and the second line was sooooo dark.

Very tempting to do HPT now I bet!!!


----------



## crazymam

Arghhh i am very tempted now but been here so many times and got bfn, but think i will have to un the morning otherwise i will be useless at work


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> Arghhh i am very tempted now but been here so many times and got bfn, but think i will have to un the morning otherwise i will be useless at work

Temps are looking good! Xx


----------



## josie1234

So exciting. Fingers crossed Jan xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

So exciting. Fingers crossed Jan xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm feeling a little more hopeful, just took another digi four days after getting 2-3 weeks (I was almost 3 weeks from conception:) and got a 3+ which came up so fast, within 30 secs, to get a 3+ you have to register over 20,000 hcg (according to Clearblue, )so feeling more hopeful about my blood test results, did both tests in the pack and both 3+ within 30 secs. Yay!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1090-1.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## josie1234

Yay Becks xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yay Becks xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, hoping its a good sign:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Me too. Dont know why comments coming up twice. Keep going hot and cold tonight. Early night for me i think.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear, you poor thing, that colds really hanging on:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

crazymam said:


> Arghhh i am very tempted now but been here so many times and got bfn, but think i will have to un the morning otherwise i will be useless at work

Temps are looking good. :winkwink:


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> Oh dear, you poor thing, that colds really hanging on:( xxxx

I know. Everyone says I look knackered. Hope temp goes up from tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

crazymam fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP this month . Keep us posted :)


----------



## Oasis717

josie1234 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you poor thing, that colds really hanging on:( xxxx
> 
> I know. Everyone says I look knackered. Hope temp goes up from tomorrow.Click to expand...

I know how you feel! Am exhausted this week, fingers crossed for that thermal shift!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Pleased to say temp went up again. Cautiously excited. Keep up there!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Yay, stay up there temps:) xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crazymam

Temp took a huge nose dive just above coverline, sore bbs and twinges in my back looks like af on its way. Couldnt resist though and still took a test even though i knew it would be a bfn. Why do we do that?! Was a bit upset too as my friends are all telling me to stop trying as they think i am too old. So much for supportive friends x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Temp took a huge nose dive just above coverline, sore bbs and twinges in my back looks like af on its way. Couldnt resist though and still took a test even though i knew it would be a bfn. Why do we do that?! Was a bit upset too as my friends are all telling me to stop trying as they think i am too old. So much for supportive friends x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Pleased to say temp went up again. Cautiously excited. Keep up there!!!

still looking good!!


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> Temp took a huge nose dive just above coverline, sore bbs and twinges in my back looks like af on its way. Couldnt resist though and still took a test even though i knew it would be a bfn. Why do we do that?! Was a bit upset too as my friends are all telling me to stop trying as they think i am too old. So much for supportive friends x

You're not too old at all hunni, I think you're friends are trying to think of you and don't mean to upset you but that's definitely not what you need, you need lots of positive thoughts and that's where we come in:) dont give up, it will happen for youxxx


----------



## Creative

There is so much good news on this thread and I am so happy for all of you.

It's a year ago that I got my shock. I can't believe it hasn't happened for me and I am feeling super sorry for myself and need to snap out of it.

Shall I tell you all a completely unrelated story.
We moved in to our house in 1999. The house is in my childhood village and when my Gran died and left us some money, we decided to move up from London. I love it up here.
When we moved in, we gutted the house (infact we didn't move straight in as it was a wreck.) when we went up into the loft it was black with soot from the days of coal fires. The loft was completely empty except for one scrap of paper. The paper was black with soot too. My OH went to chuck it, but I rescued it and had a look at it. I could make out some penceil writing and so a few days later I got my paint brushes and brushed all the pages clean. it turned out to be a few pages from a childs diary from the summer of 1956. The entries were things such as the conquering of Everest, the wimbledon finals, the school trips and maypole dancing. Not personal reflections or anything deep, but very relevent to my village.
When my children studied village history at the school, they took the fragile pages in to use as a resource and the school made an effort to trace the owner, but failed.
I also tried tracing the owner, but had no luck. So last year after 13 years, I decided to publish the entries on my blog. I also said that if X wanted his diary back that he should contact me.
On Friday he finally did contact me. I have arranged to take his diary round to an address where it will be given back to him. I asked if he was happy for his diary to remain on my blog and sadly he said tthat although his family had been delighted to discover it, he was embarrassed by his childhood writing and would I remove it. He was awfully nice, but I now feel so emotional about these few scraps of paper and "my ownership of it." 
I mentioned this on my other forum as many of the people on that had followed the discovery and publishing etc. I got so attacked by one of the members in a huge tirade of abuse. so I am really feeling so low this morning now.


----------



## josie1234

crazymam said:


> Temp took a huge nose dive just above coverline, sore bbs and twinges in my back looks like af on its way. Couldnt resist though and still took a test even though i knew it would be a bfn. Why do we do that?! Was a bit upset too as my friends are all telling me to stop trying as they think i am too old. So much for supportive friends x


Hope you are ok. I don't think they are trying to be mean, their intentions are good and they are probably thinking of you. But you know what you want and no matter what they say, you will do what you want to do. Big hugs, we are all here to keep those positive thoughts going xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Temps are looking good josie!
I am now wishing af would hurry up and start so we can start next cycle!
It usually always starts in the morning when i get dip but nothing yet! Frustrated now haha


----------



## josie1234

crazymam said:


> Temps are looking good josie!
> I am now wishing af would hurry up and start so we can start next cycle!
> It usually always starts in the morning when i get dip but nothing yet! Frustrated now haha

Thanks hope they stay up. Was expecting it to go down, always think the worst but got to stay positive. Slept a bit better last night so hopefully cold is going. Got nice spots on my face which I never get. Hope time hurries up for you, we are always wishing time away eh? Have a good day xx


----------



## crazymam

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone feeling in a bit of a better mood now. Thinking i may ditch the temp charts and peesticks though. I seem to be like clockwork anyway. Maybe i am trying too hard perhaps but i am not giving up! X


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone feeling in a bit of a better mood now. Thinking i may ditch the temp charts and peesticks though. I seem to be like clockwork anyway. Maybe i am trying too hard perhaps but i am not giving up! X

I found that when I got pg last year and again this time, we didn't DTD every day.in the past we used to DTD every day and always got PG but last year that didn't work.

DH will be 44 aug, so maybe his spermies needed more time to recoup! It worked for us then when we DTD every other day! Don't know if that will help at all!


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone feeling in a bit of a better mood now. Thinking i may ditch the temp charts and peesticks though. I seem to be like clockwork anyway. Maybe i am trying too hard perhaps but i am not giving up! X
> 
> I found that when I got pg last year and again this time, we didn't DTD every day.in the past we used to DTD every day and always got PG but last year that didn't work.
> 
> DH will be 44 aug, so maybe his spermies needed more time to recoup! It worked for us then when we DTD every other day! Don't know if that will help at all!Click to expand...

think maybe I should be letting him rest too and show some self control, it tends to be tgat insists thoygh and him being a man cant say no lol still no sign of af thpugh, which is very odd and my bbs are killing. They always do just before though and ease off as soon as it arrives. My body just isnt playing ball with me today! X


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I never suffer with spots yet had a few breakout the week I got my bfp:) really not been feeling good today, feel utterly wiped out and felt sick most of the day today, better when I lie down, worse when I get up, so all good, well not but you know what I mean. Have now gone off peanuts and are onto marmite lol. Gone off coffee and choc. Xxx

Crazymam that's really good that you are like clockwork:) my cycles were bang on 28/29 days always. Xx


----------



## josie1234

Trying not to get hopes up. But feeling really positive and in a good mood. Definately feeling better. Fx for tomirrows temp. Please please. Yes definately give the little swimmers a bit of a rest. Lol. Hope my one day Af last month is my body getting ready for a change. Trying not to get too excited but hoping this thread is giving us all good luck xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

My sickness was bad yesterday am and lasted all day. Heaved a little bit this morning and haven't felt as sick all day, but did a little bit this afternoon.

I am soooooo tired though, if possible I am more tired than I was before, I just want to go and lie down, but with 3 other kids of 11, 8 and 2 I'll have to wait til they're in bed.

Also had a pain in my back, on the low right hand side. Started yesterday and sort of comes and goes. I've had similar pains before and I think its something to do with bowels movements, or lack of them! I' ll keep an eye on it and see how it goes.

Going to sort my 2 year old out for bed now, so that'll be 1 down. Although the noise he's currently making, he doesn't sound very sleepy!

Jo we'll see what happens tomorrow with your temp!


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel Lisa my house is always full of life and noise and my four year old has endless energy, that's all I've wanted to do is sleep, so so tired. Night all xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I know how you feel Lisa my house is always full of life and noise and my four year old has endless energy, that's all I've wanted to do is sleep, so so tired. Night all xxxx

Phew, that's him sorted, just the other two now! Hubby plays footie Monday night so down to me!

Get them to bed so we can settle down and watch the footie. Liverpool v WBA. No we are not WBA supporters even though we are in the midlands, we are Liverpool supporters!!,

Have a nice evening everyone. Speak to you tomorrow.

Jan and Jo, good luck for tomorrow temps etc:thumbup:


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Hope you manage to get some rest. Hope you all manage to get a good nights sleep. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Not too confident today. Took temp but didnt seem to take a min for bleep to go, was really quick, temp was 36.3. Below coverline so took it again straight away and was still bit lower but stayed over cover line. So not feeling too positive. How are you all this morning. Jan any AF?


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Morning all. Not too confident today. Took temp but didnt seem to take a min for bleep to go, was really quick, temp was 36.3. Below coverline so took it again straight away and was still bit lower but stayed over cover line. So not feeling too positive. How are you all this morning. Jan any AF?

Af is here Josie, bang on time. On the positive though its start of a new cycle. I am off to buy evening primrose oil on way to work and got preseed ready, i dont think i need it but extea cm when i need it surely cant do any harm. Also hav docs appt for a referral altho not sure what actually happens? You could still be ok if it hasnt gone below coverline thoough x

L


----------



## josie1234

Well at least new cycle starts again eh? And you will get to know more when you see doc. Because it went below on first temp i took i am not too sure. Taking it as a bad sign but no point thinking too much until it is time for AF. See what happens then xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3450 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thats great news for you. What a relief. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, really relieved and mega shocked about the progesterone, range for 1st trimester is 9 to 49. But it can be anywhere from 10 to 90. I'd managed to convince myself I mc due to low progesterone because I spot before AF and I spotted at 5, 8 and 11 weeks with first loss. No spotting at all so far as with my healthy pregnancies. I still think.your chart looks promising mine dipped up.and down til I got my bfp xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Here's my chart Jo, few ups and downs before getting bfp xx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 77.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Jan , sorry AF came - on to a new cycle - positive thoughts!

Jo, still hope!

Becks, that`s great news!! I may have already asked, but are you having an early scan?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, we were so relieved particularly about the progesterone, I'm going docs next week to book an early scan:) xxx


----------



## crazymam

Thats great news! You can relax a little now xx


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> Thats great news! You can relax a little now xx

For now! Lol. Thanks hunni xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Thats great news! You can relax a little now xx
> 
> For now! Lol. Thanks hunni xxxClick to expand...

My progesterone has not been checked this PG even though I am taking 800mg of it per day!!!!

My MS is strange, felt a littel queasy this morning again, but nothing major, so I start owrrying, but then as day foes on I start to feel sicker!!

Find I stop feeling sick when I eat, but as soon as i finish eating i start feeling sick again!!!

Still getting a few rogue readings on my bloods so really need to try and cut down on the portion sizes and be a little bit more careful with my diet!!


----------



## Oasis717

I was more worried about the progesterone than the hcg levels! Knowing only too well it can mean a failing pregnancy or one that can't be sustained because of low prog so to get a 72 was fantastic. I've been sucking tic tacs today cause the horrible taste in my mouth makes me feel more sick, mines still coming and going but definitely much worse in the evening, the thought of eating chocolate makes me heave and that's not like me at all lol xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I was more worried about the progesterone than the hcg levels! Knowing only too well it can mean a failing pregnancy or one that can't be sustained because of low prog so to get a 72 was fantastic. I've been sucking tic tacs today cause the horrible taste in my mouth makes me feel more sick, mines still coming and going but definitely much worse in the evening, the thought of eating chocolate makes me heave and that's not like me at all lol xxxxxx

I love chocolate, but not allowed to eat now because of diabetes!!

Saying that, last week kids were eating cadbury cream eggs and i didn`t like the smell, and thats not like me!!

Strange question, are baths ok in PG - I think they are but not too hot. i am a shower person, but i don`t know why when PG I fancy a bath, but worried that they may have an adverse effect!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Lisa fine just with warm not hot water as raising your body temp too high can be dangerous I used to love a relaxing bath at the end of my ds pregnancy I just used to have warm water:) My dh had just reminded me that a week before we got our bfp he bought a double luck bamboo plant for our bathroom he'd just decorated, I just looked at the instructions and it says it brings happiness, positive energy and good luck! Hope it keeps working if it's true:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Yes Lisa fine just with warm not hot water as raising your body temp too high can be dangerous I used to love a relaxing bath at the end of my ds pregnancy I just used to have warm water:) My dh had just reminded me that a week before we got our bfp he bought a double luck bamboo plant for our bathroom he'd just decorated, I just looked at the instructions and it says it brings happiness, positive energy and good luck! Hope it keeps working if it's true:) xxxxx

i might try one later.

Well just had my tea and nearly sicked the whole thing back up!!!!:sick:

Maybe the plant did bring luck, make sure you look after it now!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol you never know Lisa! I'm def gunna keep watering it! I know how you feel gagged on my dinner last night, some things just turn my stomach at the thought of them! I'm trying to drink my de caff tea cause gone right off coffee but I think I'm going the same way with tea! Good job dh cooks every night I don't think I could stomach it! He cooks, I wash up:) I hate cooking and he enjoys it so I'm happy for him to, he's a fantastic cook, probably why I'm a stone heavier than I'd like to be! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol you never know Lisa! I'm def gunna keep watering it! I know how you feel gagged on my dinner last night, some things just turn my stomach at the thought of them! I'm trying to drink my de caff tea cause gone right off coffee but I think I'm going the same way with tea! Good job dh cooks every night I don't think I could stomach it! He cooks, I wash up:) I hate cooking and he enjoys it so I'm happy for him to, he's a fantastic cook, probably why I'm a stone heavier than I'd like to be! Xxx

We end up eating out about 3 times a week, cos I can't be bothered cooking and DH doesn't get time, probably why I'm overweight with diabetes:haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo I love eating out:) I'm overweight too, I lost a stone for my wedding last march and I've put it all back on since lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

After my loss in jan last year, I decided to try and lose weight, at one point I lost 18 pounds, but it slowly crept back up.
Managed to keep some off and put on about 7 pounds.
I am actually about the same weight now as I was 3 months ago, I think not being able to eat anything nice is keeping the weight down.
They weighed and measured me at hosp and the machine works out BMI - it said 32, which is bad, but in my defence I was fully clothed with my boots on.
Who am I trying to kid, if I took everything off I still think my BMI would be scary!


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies i feel quite crampy and sore boobs tonight. Had a bit of backache. Feel like AF coming. Hope not. Not due til next week. Off to bed in a bit. Cold finally gone. catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> After my loss in jan last year, I decided to try and lose weight, at one point I lost 18 pounds, but it slowly crept back up.
> Managed to keep some off and put on about 7 pounds.
> I am actually about the same weight now as I was 3 months ago, I think not being able to eat anything nice is keeping the weight down.
> They weighed and measured me at hosp and the machine works out BMI - it said 32, which is bad, but in my defence I was fully clothed with my boots on.
> Who am I trying to kid, if I took everything off I still think my BMI would be scary!

My BMI was 30 in the pregnancy I lost at 12 weeks last june and the midwife said I was classed as obese and I had to see a specialist cause of my age and weight, I was horrified, neither me or dh drive so I walk every single day, it's an hour round trip twice a day three times a week to take ds to pre school. We walk into town, to Asda and back with our shopping, I'm a size 12/14 and very fit because of all the walking so to class me as obese is ludicrous, over what I want to.weigh yes but obese? my doctor couldn't believe it and said BMI doesn't take into account muscle mass and is not a reliable way to class health, I don't drink or smoke either and the doc said I was extremely healthy, cholesterol, blood pressure all excellent so it really annoyed me! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

BMI is definately not reliable. Being qualified in the fitness industry I have been told this by other people also qualified. Best way to know if you are losing weight is measurements. Measure waist and hips. Even weighing yourself is unreliable as u need to weigh yourself same time every day plus things affect it such as time of month and muscle weighs heavier than fat. Pleased to say temp still above cover line. Still got crampy feeling. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I agree Jo! Those temps are still looking good:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> I agree Jo! Those temps are still looking good:) xxx

Thanks Becks. How you feeling today? xx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm ok Jo, just so tired!! Could do with another couple hours sleep lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

I know that feeling but unfortunately I am one of those people who cant get back to sleep once I am awake. X


----------



## Oasis717

Me too, I am such a light sleeper! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Morning girls.

Jo is it too soon to test, I got v v v v v faint line at 9 DPO. you could actually be 12 DPO though!


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo yes Jo when will you test? I had a very very faint line at 6 dpo. Xxx
Lisa I've not felt sick since yest aft, I hate everytime it goes it makes me think it's all over:( when I stop and really think about this I'm not sure how I'm getting through it xxx


----------



## josie1234

I did test but didnt do FMU used second which was about 10. No sign of second line.


----------



## josie1234

Still got 2 tests so might do one tomorrow and day after


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck Jodie for testing :hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. Still got cramps/twinges and backache. AF not due til next week.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks. Still got cramps/twinges and backache. AF not due til next week.

How long is your luteal phase, do you know?


----------



## josie1234

13 days Lisa


----------



## crazymam

Hope everyone is ok today? 
temps still looking hopeful Josie. My doctors apt haf to be changed until next week, work issues.
Anyway does anyone know what I can expect?
She had told me if I didn't fall by this month to go back to see for her referral for fertility issues so very nervous. Its been 6 months now since last miscarriage.
She took bloods in December so not sure if she will do these again or not?
when I had miscarriage he did a vaginal ultrasound as my pelvis is tilted and they had problems trying to do it on my tummy. 
I heard mention cysts but said nothing to worry about, well now I am worrying.
I never had any issues falling pregnant before with my ex husband, fell in first cycle each time, so now I am worrying that it may his little swimmers as he has never had any children before, having said that he has never tried before.
why cant they just inject his spermies in my egg and hey presto! would be so much less stressful!


----------



## josie1234

I am ok today. Hoping temps stay up. Fingers crossed. Not sure what you are to expect as not been to doc yet. Hope it all goes ok. Can you not ring up doc to ask what to expect before you go to put your mind at rest. Good luck. Hope you re having a good day xx


----------



## Left wonderin

hi all 

fingers crossed for you josie here is hoping that this month is your month .Me im still waiting for o/v first cycle cd 20 now . not a sign of cm and not quite sure when to expect af now :shrug:


----------



## josie1234

Hi thanks. Have you done any temps? Dont think i would when ov if just done cm. I am still not 100% when ov as chart a bit up and down. Pleased to say temp still above line but still neg pt with FMU. Now dpo 10. Cramps and backache still there and tender bbs. Still feel like af is coming. How are you all today?


----------



## josie1234

I am cd 27 so not long now to wait one way or another.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I am cd 27 so not long now to wait one way or another.

Still not out yet!!!

I felt really sick this morning and heaved a few times in the sink - urrgghhh. Glad i am feeling sick though, if you know what I mean!:sick:


----------



## josie1234

I know I am not out yet but not feeling too confident. Hate waiting and not knowing which way its going to go. Hope you are ok. Sounds like the sickness giving you are hard time. Have you tried ginger? Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I know I am not out yet but not feeling too confident. Hate waiting and not knowing which way its going to go. Hope you are ok. Sounds like the sickness giving you are hard time. Have you tried ginger? Xx

I had a couple of ginger biscuits yesterday afternoon. Like with everything, I felt ok when eating, but when i stopped I felt sick again!!

Shouldn`t be eating biscuits though because of diabetes!

Soo tired again yesterday, nodded off about 7.30pm last night but woke then at 8.00 to put kids to bed.

Lay down on settee and feel asleep again, hubby woke me at 8.45pm to tell me to go to bed!!!!!

Kids are going to a valentine disco at school tonight and I have to pick them upat 8.00pm. don`t know how i`ll stay awake.

Hubby will be eating his tea!! picking DD up from school as normal. DS is in a table tennis match so DH picking him up at 5.45pm, straight home for his tea and get changed and DH then taking them both back out again for 6.30pm!! Hence why he wants me to pick up!!!


----------



## josie1234

Blimey busy busy. Nightmare when you re tired. I am one moody cow today. Been really stressed and burst into tears. Nightmare.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm like that most days Jo!! The nausea is back again today. Not really bad but there, it's more the breast pain and exhaustion that's bothering me mostly, and I read somewhere it's like having pmt on steroids, that's definitely true!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Aww bless ya Becks. Seriously its a good job DH is on night shift lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol! My dh is being very good, he's really looking after me, I must admit I don't take anything out on anyone but I'm def not my usual happy self! I don't feel like me at all right now. Dh bought me a wonderful Valentine present and a huge bouquet of flowers which really cheered me upxxx


----------



## josie1234

Wish i didnt take it out on people. Seriously i should be left in a room on my own.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo, I know it is hard not to isn't it! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning. Temps still above line. Still neg PT today though and still feel like AF is coming. Really bad cramps. Hope the next few days go quick. Hows everyone today.


----------



## dancareoi

Had another scan today, scared stiff again, but all was good.

Still measuring to my dates and was even moving around a bit. We can relax for a while now, back again in 2 weeks time!!


----------



## josie1234

Aw thats good Lisa. Try to relax for a bit. Hows the sickness?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Aw thats good Lisa. Try to relax for a bit. Hows the sickness?

Not as bad so far today as yesterday, btu did have a heaving moment when i went out earlier, seems to be when i take car out of the garage, nust be the fumes!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa that's fantastic news I'm so pleased, my nausea seems non existent at the mo:( really has got me worried xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lisa that's fantastic news I'm so pleased, my nausea seems non existent at the mo:( really has got me worried xxx

i have found with my last 2 PG that MS didn`t really start until i was about 7-8 weeks. Have also read that it can come and go too.

Little butterbean was moving its hand and leg around. Midwife doing scan said this is a good sign as a baby that is not well would not be moving around, but this one was having a good wriggle.

Measuring approx 26mm, last week was 20 and week before was 14.3.

Past the date i lost my last one, but still a long way to go until I get past the time of my loss early last year at 13-14 weeks. It would be good if I could hibernate for the next 5 weeks!


----------



## Oasis717

Just after I wrote that I felt sick lol but it's coming and going and still not really bad, so maybe it will get worse:) That's really great that baby was moving, and thank you for letting me know what the Midwife said will be looking out for that at my 8 week scan, if I get that far of course xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Just after I wrote that I felt sick lol but it's coming and going and still not really bad, so maybe it will get worse:) That's really great that baby was moving, and thank you for letting me know what the Midwife said will be looking out for that at my 8 week scan, if I get that far of course xxxx

My ms not a bad during day today, but felt sick again after my dinner!

Do you have a date yet for your scan?


----------



## Oasis717

Funnily enough I had a bit of a worry today. I went to get a repeat prescription from dovs and receptionist told me they'd been trying to call me as the doctor wanted to talk to me about my blood results, I was worried as her husband had said no action required then next min she's trying to contact me. I had to wait an hour to find out she only wanted to find out how many weeks I was when I had the test, honestly, it was written on the blood form! Thankfully that's all it was but she did say she was writing to a consultant at the hospital about me and sending off my scan form now. So I've just got to wait to be contacted now, soon hopefully:) I couldn't eat my dinner tonight and had some stronger waves of nausea after but still not severe yet xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance and Oasis can only imagine how nervous you both feel but all the signs for you both are great. I got my positive o/v yesterday and was over the moon as i was CD21 and had counted myself out for this month but O/V wanted to wait for cupid lol......

so now begins the tww............... ( well 16 day wait!)


----------



## Oasis717

Wow what a day to ovulate Wonderin, wouldn't that be fab if this was your month, hoping for you:) I've felt nauseous most of tonight but it's still only mild, it's about the only time in my life I want to be ill lol. Dh has been laughing at me tonight as I've gone off so many foods and the only thing I really really want is big fat chips with loads of salt and vinegar and pickled onions, the thought of eating anything else is turning my stomach!! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

lol be carful what you wish for Mild is good for now , ye have 7 weeks of feeling sick ahead ! Ive heard of worse things to crave than chips lol. 

I know i dont know you but im so delighted for you , i love love seeing all the positive outcomes , keeps me hopeful that i to will get my rainbow baby :)
I also noticed how people seem to be loyal to these threads , i lke that :0 

Im off to bed now , need to be awake early to catch last oppertunity in this window to catch the egg , poor oh is worn out he wont want to look at me after the last couple of weeks ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, what a lovely thing to say:) it's amazing how none of us have ever met yet can be such a fantastic support for each other, I'm hoping everyone on this thread will be getting their rainbow babies:) Night night hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning everyone. Cd29 dpo 12. Still got cramps. Creamy cm. Sore boobs. Temp the same as yest.


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie this could be your month :)) Will you wait till after Af id due to test ? 

Well you wont have to worry cause i personally told the :witch: she is not welcome round these parts ;) 

have a good Saturday


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> Josie this could be your month :)) Will you wait till after Af id due to test ?
> 
> Well you wont have to worry cause i personally told the :witch: she is not welcome round these parts ;)
> 
> have a good Saturday

Lol now wouldn't that be good if you could do that and it worked!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Yes would be good. I have done a few tests but neg. Will wait now til AF due. Still keep thinking AF is coming but we ll see. Hope you re all ok today xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Lol. Yes would be good. I have done a few tests but neg. Will wait now til AF due. Still keep thinking AF is coming but we ll see. Hope you re all ok today xx

josie, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Left wanderin - :dust::dust::dust:

sickness is bad today!! as soon as i woke i felt sick, so i guessed my blood sugar levels would be low and it was a low reading for me!

I was about to sit and post here 5 mins ago and had to run to the sink to heave my guts up! sorry if TMI but if i heave too much, i manage to wet myself a bit:dohh: Luckily I am wearing a pantyliner to catch the dissolved wax from the progesterone:haha:


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Lol. Yes would be good. I have done a few tests but neg. Will wait now til AF due. Still keep thinking AF is coming but we ll see. Hope you re all ok today xx
> 
> josie, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Left wanderin - :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> sickness is bad today!! as soon as i woke i felt sick, so i guessed my blood sugar levels would be low and it was a low reading for me!
> 
> I was about to sit and post here 5 mins ago and had to run to the sink to heave my guts up! sorry if TMI but if i heave too much, i manage to wet myself a bit:dohh: Luckily I am wearing a pantyliner to catch the dissolved wax from the progesterone:haha:Click to expand...

I have the same problem if I heave. Glad I'm not the only one. It's driving me mad.


----------



## crazymam

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok still, well apart form the morning sickness but that's all good!
Your chart is still looking good Josie, not long to wait now. I just got my new batch of ov peesticks today and a baby microscope to do ferning, may take me a while to get the hang of that one though :wacko 
Don't know why I am still doing these though as I know it happens same time every time.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone. What is ferning?


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Thanks everyone. What is ferning?

Its where you look at your saliva under a microscope and the patterns change as you approach ovulation and when you ovulate. thought if I get the hang of it I could stop using the peesticks and save a fortune! I bought a tiny pocket microscope especially for it on amazon , think it was only about 6quid. will let you know if it works x


----------



## dancareoi

Sarah, glad I'm not the only one with a weak bladder.

My own fault, I don't ever get round to doing the pelvic floor exercises when PG, so these things will happen.

In a few years time I'll probably be buying tena lady!

Oh and I can't bounce on the trampoline either, same thing happens. Did to my sister as well, so definately not alone !!!!!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Hope you are all ok today x


----------



## crazymam

Feeling good today Josie. Sun is shining and i am spring cleaning! Decided its time to chill and have docs appt on thursday morning. Starting to tell myself another baby isnt goung to happen and finally coming to terms with it. Life is too short to wish it away. Think this will be last month i chart, take temps, do peesticks or spit in a microscope! I had cut put alcohol and more than halved my exercise! Well sod it, back to my okd training routine i think and weekends of vodka. Might leave vodka until after this cycle though!


----------



## josie1234

Glad you are feeling ok. I know what you mean, nice to take the pressure off. My temp gone down today so think AF will make an appearance soon. Bad times. Oh well see what happens. Nice to have some nice weather x


----------



## Oasis717

Afternoon ladies, it's lovely to have sunshine today and we have been sorting the girls room and clearing out lots stuff. Am still worried that my nausea remains very mild, although food aversions are quite bad and I seem to have gone off most things. The only things I'm ok with are chips, cereal, tomato soup and peanuts. I can't shake the feeling something is wrong and I'm struggling to remain positive, dh is very positive and I don't want to spoil how he feels so am keeping it to myself but I just really do believe for me very bad nausea equals healthy baby. You never know crazymam this could be your month, so often it happens when people stop trying so hard xxxx I really hope so. Sorry your temp dropped Josie xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis i feel for you it must be so hard to not worry about every twinge and little change . I think if i do get pregnant again i will need to be signed in somewhere !! Tis still early days for m/s and soon you will have your head constantly down a loo !! 

Me im 1 DPO and a little crampy.Its gonna be a looooooooooooooong two weeks! 
Happy Sunday everyone wasnt it so nice to see some sunshine for a change( well here in Ireland anyway !)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, I wish I could remember exactly with my healthy pregnancies when ms started I'm almost sure with 12 year old dd it was 6 to 16 weeks and with ds 4 around 6 weeks til I delivered him. This is what is making me worry as with first recent loss last June ms was mild/medium but I also had what my midwife told me was Braxton hicks contractions which I now believe weren't and were linked with the mc, I also had brown spotting at 5, 8 & 11 weeks which turned bright red the day I started to mc. With my blighted ovum last Sep the only symptom I had was slightly sore breasts, I would never have known I was pregnant. I found out at the 7 week scan it had never got past 5 weeks. So although I've had no cramps since implantation and not one drop blood, still this mild ms continues to worry me as each day passes and nothing changes, I almost feel like I'm just waiting to be told there's nothing there at the scan. My pma is not working today ladies:( I actually feel a little scared xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

I know its hard not to worry but try to stay positive. easier said than done hun. My thoughts go out to you as its hard but i am trying to send positive vibes to you.xxxxx not sure if i am now out for this month. Probably.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I don't know what I'd do without you ladies, especially as I'm not telling anyone yet, feelin quite down today but for the last week my emotions seem to be all over the place and I've had some tears for no reason I can think of. I've started having hunger like pains all the time which I got with ds. I still have other symptoms but just can't seem to shake off this bad feelin:( I so hope you're not out and that temp rises again xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aww try not to keep your worries to yourself. Hopefully you will feel a bit happier soon hun. Wish i could say something to make you feel better xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxx Think the only thing that will is a good result with the scan but I'm not sure when I'll get an app, it's an awful waiting game xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis the hunger is another good sign . Your fear is almost tangable !! Its awful when there is nothing you can do except wait ! Your bound to be feeling extra vunerable right now and double so because of DAMM hormones. Wouldnt it be great if you could fast forward 9 months ?? but then you would miss all the best bits . If i ever get pg again i know i will be terrified but as my mother says 
"why worry until you have something to worry about " Your mind is in overdrive right now you poor thing . Are you sleeping ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks wonderin, I've got every other symptom except the intense sickness I had before, I've gone off just about every food, I had cheese on toast and tomato soup for tea lol. I've been ok with sleeping, I've been trying to tell myself don't worry until something to worry about, my mum always said that too! But I am worrying about not feeling sick enough that's the thing I've been worrying about lol. Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

I know there will always be something to worry about but hope you have a better day today and dont feel too down. Thought AF was here this morning. Late in night had creamy cm with tinge of brown in it. Then this morning bright red blood. But it has now stopped. Nothing. Backache and cramps. Temp same as yest. Debating whether to get test today.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I know there will always be something to worry about but hope you have a better day today and dont feel too down. Thought AF was here this morning. Late in night had creamy cm with tinge of brown in it. Then this morning bright red blood. But it has now stopped. Nothing. Backache and cramps. Temp same as yest. Debating whether to get test today.

Jo, I've probably asked before, but is your LP 13 days? See what happens today, still keeping fingers crossed.

Becks, I know we worry about everything, PAL does that to you, but remember every PG is different, try and relax, I know that is sooo much easier said than done.

My MS not so bad this morning, but then blood sugars were higher. ms was bad all day yesterday, so seems to come and go. Hopefully it will get bad again later!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa yes LP 13 days. Hope you are ok, what with your blood sugars and ms, it must be constant for you x


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Lisa yes LP 13 days. Hope you are ok, what with your blood sugars and ms, it must be constant for you x

So your AF is due today then?

It's crazy, my mom suggested I do a chart, she may be right, I am starting to forget things.

I forgot my clexane the other day and took it 3 hours later than normal, last night I nearly forgot my insulin!


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa yes LP 13 days. Hope you are ok, what with your blood sugars and ms, it must be constant for you x
> 
> So your AF is due today then?
> 
> It's crazy, my mom suggested I do a chart, she may be right, I am starting to forget things.
> 
> I forgot my clexane the other day and took it 3 hours later than normal, last night I nearly forgot my insulin!Click to expand...

Yes defo worth you doing charts or putting some sort of reminder on phone so you don't forget. 

i first started putting periods on period tracker, worked out lp is 13 days but per track says i am due on weds 20th, says i ov on 6 Feb. working out lp from day after ov as first day of lp and day before af as last day of lp. But on FF it says af due tomorrow and i ov on 4 Feb so i am slightly confused. again, not sure what is happening. very crampy and backache.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa yes LP 13 days. Hope you are ok, what with your blood sugars and ms, it must be constant for you x
> 
> So your AF is due today then?
> 
> It's crazy, my mom suggested I do a chart, she may be right, I am starting to forget things.
> 
> I forgot my clexane the other day and took it 3 hours later than normal, last night I nearly forgot my insulin!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes defo worth you doing charts or putting some sort of reminder on phone so you don't forget.
> 
> i first started putting periods on period tracker, worked out lp is 13 days but per track says i am due on weds 20th, says i ov on 6 Feb. working out lp from day after ov as first day of lp and day before af as last day of lp. But on FF it says af due tomorrow and i ov on 4 Feb so i am slightly confused. again, not sure what is happening. very crampy and backache.Click to expand...

Are to going to test again?


----------



## josie1234

Yes i think so. What do you think?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yes i think so. What do you think?

Go for it! If positive should show b now so at least to would know one way or the other!:test:


----------



## josie1234

Well i tested. Neg. Think this is my AF. Gonna book doc appt to check what is happening. With my one day AF last month and just want to know what is going on.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Well i tested. Neg. Think this is my AF. Gonna book doc appt to check what is happening. With my one day AF last month and just want to know what is going on.

No harm getting things checked out.:hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Yeh will do. Well at least i am on my second charting month so i have something to compare it to.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yeh will do. Well at least i am on my second charting month so i have something to compare it to.

That's good with the charting, you'll get a really good idea how your body is working now and will help TTC.

The start of a new cycle, counting down to OV. Your chart will help re OV but I always starting using OpK as soon as AF finished just to make sure!


----------



## Oasis717

Really sorry Jo, everything crossed for the next cycle xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Really sorry Jo, everything crossed for the next cycle xxx

How are you feeling today Becks?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lisa, much the same:( mild nausea and can't seem to eat most foods right now. I'm not sure this sickness is going to get worse now, I'm 7 weeks Thursday, have kind of prepared myself for the worst. How are you doing today xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Lisa, much the same:( mild nausea and can't seem to eat most foods right now. I'm not sure this sickness is going to get worse now, I'm 7 weeks Thursday, have kind of prepared myself for the worst. How are you doing today xxxxx

Sickness not really about this morning, but didn't feel too good this afternoon and now feeling sick again after my tea, feel like I've got a big lump in my throat.

At least you do feel sick, they say mild sickness it's a boy, bad sickness it's a girl. Maybe you're expecting a boy?:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Funny cause was the other way around with me, with my two girls I had it from about 6 to 16 weeks, with my son it was very severe, I cried everyday it was so bad, and lasted from 6 weeks until I gave birth, it was awful. My first pregnancy of last year I had mild nausea and it ended at 12 weeks, with my blighted ovum in Sep I had no symptoms at all. So you see I don't think there's much chance all is ok. Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Lisa and Becks ( if its ok i call you your names lo ) Im regina by the way. Its so great that you have each other to bounce things off . Oasis my sister who recently had a beautiful baby boy was sick as a dog on her two girls and had very mild ms ( didnt vomit once) on her last pregnancy . She like you was up the wall and had her OH driven mad with her fears something wasnt right . Turns out all was perfectly fine and she just did get ms on this pregnancy like the others . Im sure everything is just fine and your baby is busy growing xxxxxxx

Me im 2dpo and now freaking out thinking there is a possibility i could get a bfp ........ not sure what im more scared of the bfn or the bfp !!


----------



## Oasis717

Course you can call me Becks, hi Regina what a lovely name:) Thanks so much for sharing that with me, I'd love so much for that to be true for me too, I guess miracles do happen sometimes, you never know! I'm very excited for you now, 2 dpo, won't be long til you can test, yay!! Xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina. Good luck with the testing and hope the 2ww goes quick for you. I m Jo. Becks Regina is right. Each preg can be different so try to stay positive. How you feeling today Lisa? How are you Jan?


----------



## Left wonderin

good morning all hope you are all well this morning ( well hoping ypur feeling sick as Becks ) Im here looking for opinions . Ok so here is the data 
M/c 24th of December 11 weeks 
1st AF 26th of January 
Started o/v testing the cd10 only got positive on the 21st day ( 14th of feb) 
Last night had brown reddy pink cm lots of it 
this morning had brown/red when wiping but no flow .

now im thinking is this Af showing up ? she would only be two day early from last cycle if i have gone back to 28 days immediatly or is it something else ?????? 

Also is is possible for Af to arrive 6 days after o/v ? does this mean anything ? 

Sorry but a bit confused if it is AF im fine with that as wasnt really expecting to be that Lucky to get pg on first cycle :) 

Thanks for your thoughts :))))


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> good morning all hope you are all well this morning ( well hoping ypur feeling sick as Becks ) Im here looking for opinions . Ok so here is the data
> M/c 24th of December 11 weeks
> 1st AF 26th of January
> Started o/v testing the cd10 only got positive on the 21st day ( 14th of feb)
> Last night had brown reddy pink cm lots of it
> this morning had brown/red when wiping but no flow .
> 
> now im thinking is this Af showing up ? she would only be two day early from last cycle if i have gone back to 28 days immediatly or is it something else ??????
> 
> Also is is possible for Af to arrive 6 days after o/v ? does this mean anything ?
> 
> Sorry but a bit confused if it is AF im fine with that as wasnt really expecting to be that Lucky to get pg on first cycle :)
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts :))))

Hi Regina, it is unlikely that it would be AF 6 days after OV, maybe it is an implantation bleed? Lisa xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's what I thought Lisa! Hopefully! I never had ib but loads women do xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Well i tested. Neg. Think this is my AF. Gonna book doc appt to check what is happening. With my one day AF last month and just want to know what is going on.

I wouldn't worry too much about a one day af, that's all I ever get really, one day of proper bleeding and a day or so after just llight spotting. When I told doc she wasn't too concerned about it. But think that's normal for me anyway x


----------



## crazymam

Hello regina and welcome, did I spell that right? 
Becks I never had MS with any of mine, including the twins so don't worry. I had all girls but dont think that's why.
Nice to hear you are feeling sick lisa, in a nice way haha .
Try and relax Josie, although easier said than done I know! I am quite impressed with the ferning test by the way! Got my first high this morning on clearblue fertility monitor and the ferning matched up! opk still negative but usually is while I get the high readings on monitor. Only thing is I am only cd7 and usually ovulate dc14/15 so thinking I may ovulate a day or so earlier this cycle.
Docs thurs morning.


----------



## Oasis717

I have to say my AF has got lighter as I've got older, I was diagnosed with endometriosis in my 20's and up until last couple years I've had terribly painful and 7/8 day AF. Now they're more like 1 day heavy then spotting for 2/3 xxx


----------



## josie1234

Well looks like af is just over a day in duration and now stopped. Got appt at doctors on friday morning.


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you get on ok at the docs Jo, my strange cravings continue. Seems to be something different everyday as I've completely gone off most normal foods, tonight for dinner was Chinese pancake rolls, it's so weird cause the thought of most foods turns my stomach and there's just a few foods which I can stomach, although the ms is mild I've never had cravings in any pregnancy or gone off so many foods! Just had a good laugh at Mock The Week:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hi: Hello everyone ,just poping back in to give post a quick update . Looks like the witch got me errrrrrrrrrrr. Its looking Like AF arrived this morin and decided to stick around . had the momentary ( well a few hours ) of the all too familiar feeling of a sinking heart before being able to put my positive head back on . Not quite sure what is going on with my cycle as I thought i was at the start of my TWW not the end lol .........

On a posiitve note there is another month loomin so here i go again CD1 :) 
Also my friends hens is on this weekend and I can now have a guilt free beer or two :)) 

( although we all know id swap it ina heartbeat for a BFP )


----------



## dancareoi

Morning all,

Regina, sorry witch got you.

We a now in Wales until Sunday, so will try and have a few easy days.

Felt so sick all day yesterday, especially travelling in car. Don't feel as bad today, but the nausea feeling is still hanging about.

Jo and becks, how are you today?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa i am not too bad. Been spotting. See what doc says tomorrow. Hope you have a nice few days away. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I spent an awful 6.5 hours in A & E last night, getting home at gone 3am, I had a suspected dvt but when I eventually saw a doctor after hours and hours sitting in the same hard chair they think it's inflammation of the veins, very painful, was hoping they did hcg when they did all my bloods but no such luck lol. Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless you Becks. Hope you are ok. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm ok with my legs up its walking about! Was really scared it was a dvt so am really glad it's not that, they think the pregnancy hormones are playing havoc with my legs, my circulation is very bad due to really bad veins, inherited from my mum and dad xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm ok with my legs up its waking about! Was really scared it was a dvt so am really glad it's not that, they think the pregnancy hormones are playing havoc with my legs, my circulation is very bad due to really bad veins, inherited from my mum and dad xxxx


Hipe you are feeling better today. Good sign maybe that thise pregnancy hormones are raging!


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm ok with my legs up its waking about! Was really scared it was a dvt so am really glad it's not that, they think the pregnancy hormones are playing havoc with my legs, my circulation is very bad due to really bad veins, inherited from my mum and dad xxxx


Hipe you are feeling better today. Good sign maybe that thise pregnancy hormones are raging!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi oasis hope you feeling a bit better today , not a nice experience I bet . 7. Weeks today yeah :)))))


----------



## Oasis717

Yes 7 weeks today Regina:) still holding in there:) xx Still in pain walking I hope it's not gunna be like this the whole pregnancy! My fault also for not loosing weight! Being overweight certainly does not help my more legsxxx

Lisa I hope that's right! I must admit I've felt awful today and the nausea lasted hours, I'm still not managing to eat normal meals, I had a sausage sandwich for tea, veggie sausages as I don't eat meat only fish. Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hows everyone today? I am quite nervous about dictors appointment this morning.


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you get on ok Jo, thinking of you xxxx My doc has sent my scan request to the wrong person in the hospital and I haven't managed to get hold of them to ask if they've passed it to the relevant dept, great, my scan I expect will now be delayed:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks thats not good. Hope it doesnt delay it. How you feeling today? Woman doctor was very straight to the point but it wasnt too bad. Going back in an hour for blood test. Progesterone test in couple of weeks. Swabs on Monday. Hubby has to take sample to his docs within 30 mins of production lol.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just found this thread - can I join?

I recognise some of you from the other threads :hi:

I am 42 this year and ttc baby number 3 with hubby number 2 (see my siggy for anything else):cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi hows things?


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie!!!! How lovely to see you on this thread, have missed you loads, am really glad you're back on:) xxxxxxx

Well ladies the hospital rang this morning, my scan is Monday 1.20, I'm so scared:( xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Good lucks Becks. Will be thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, all I keep thinking about is what happened last time at 7 weeks, there was just a sac:( she thought I may of ovulated late and be earlier on than I thought but I wasn't, it was a blighted ovum:( This time I'll know for sure as I know exactly when I ovulated, dh is very optimistic, wish I was xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Garfie - :hi::hi::hi:

Becks, good luck for scan. I know exactly how feel. On one hand you want the scan to see how everything's going, but on the other hand you don't want it because you're worried bout what you'll find.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi Jo, how did docs go?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes Jo how did you get on at docs today?xxxx
Lisa that's exactly how I feel, half of me doesn't even want a scan, the other half is desperate to know, ah well won't be long til I know one way or the other xxxx


----------



## josie1234

It went ok. Got bloods done for rubella and fsh. Waiting for results. There mon for swabs then on 7 th mar bloods for prog.hubby hopefully gonna get sample done early next week.


----------



## Oasis717

That's great Jo, at least you will be able to rule things out when you get the results xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for accepting me:blush:

Oasis - Aw hun your scan will be fine I am sure - remember it could still be twinnies:winkwink: a blighted ovum don't they suck:cry: not this time though hun you will have a little one(s) wriggling around in there:happydance:

Jo - I don't know about you but I feel so much better if I am being pro-active every few months I try something different like temping/OPK etc this month I have bought some progesterone - who knows maybe that will work:happydance: Don't forget to ask for your numbers and we can all obsess over them (Oasis knows what I mean) :flower:

Danc - :hi: to you to hun:flower:

Hi to all the other ladies I'm sure I will get to know you all as we carry on this journey:hi:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know what you mean Garfie, you do like your numbers:) me too:) I keep trying to tell myself I have too many symptoms for a blighted ovum but then again I've read about ladies with bo AND symptoms, I had none at all when I had mine, also I read that low hcg and progesterone is typical with a bo, again I didn't have, I guess tomorrow we shall see!! I know one thing I have never, ever been so moody in all my pregnancies, it's like pmt on steroids, it's been going on last few weeks, I'm not taking it out on anyone but it's pants feeling so impatient, moody and down right bloomin miserable lol. Yesterday was the most sick I've been, even stood over the loo hoping to be sick but nope, so far not that bad today xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Garfie yes nice to be proactive but trying not to get obsessive like last month. Trying not to be stressed is easier said than done. Hubby getting promoted 1 Apr and will be away 4 days then back 4 days at a time. Obv making ttc bit more challenging. This also means i have to look for job as work part time shifts and cant work the hours i currently do. But maybe that means i will conceive lol as it does happen at most inconvenient time lol. See what happens. I am sure things will work out one way or another! Hows everyone today. Xx


----------



## josie1234

What do the numbers mean? What am i looking for? Hi Becks sorry you are having a tough time. Good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Jo, I've kinda prepared myself for either outcome I hope anyway, just really want it over and done with now, the closer it gets the worse it is!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just had my midwife call, she said congratulations and I was like, well, perhaps tomorrow, we'll see first, she didn't know about my blighted ovum in Sep, she only remembered my loss in June, she said to call her tomorrow whatever happens but if all ok she'll book me in for my 8 week booking app, it made me a bit upset as I feel so close, it almost feels like if your body hasn't let you down again you get 1st prize, booking app, but if it has then your back on the reject pile and won't be seeing anyone. Roll on tomorrow, the wait is killing!!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Just had my midwife call, she said congratulations and I was like, well, perhaps tomorrow, we'll see first, she didn't know about my blighted ovum in Sep, she only remembered my loss in June, she said to call her tomorrow whatever happens but if all ok she'll book me in for my 8 week booking app, it made me a bit upset as I feel so close, it almost feels like if your body hasn't let you down again you get 1st prize, booking app, but if it has then your back on the reject pile and won't be seeing anyone. Roll on tomorrow, the wait is killing!!! Xxx

Good luck for tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Lisa xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks good luck today. Will be thinking of you. Hope it goes ok xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, thinking of you. Today will go slow waiting for 1.20pm.


----------



## garfie

Oasis - No way will you be put back on the reject pile - try and relax and enjoy this experience. I was told one b.o is just bad luck and the chances of it happening again are v v v v v v v v v v v v (get the pic) slim :winkwink:

Will be thinking of you later and looking forward to your update :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much ladies, I'm so very nervous, will let you know when I get back, I've read too many stories of babies with no heartbeats etc, scared of that too but nothing I can do to change anything. Speak to you all later xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks so much ladies, I'm so very nervous, will let you know when I get back, I've read too many stories of babies with no heartbeats etc, scared of that too but nothing I can do to change anything. Speak to you all later xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I think that was the most scared I've ever been! Lay on the couch literally shaking, tried not to but couldn't help it! The lovely midwife said you're shaking like a leaf just to let you know this baby has a heartbeat! Then they turned the monitor round and there was my baby with a little flickering heart, all the measurements were spot on, baby is measuring perfectly for my dates and I'm exactly 7 weeks 4 days, we have got a pic with baby looking like a little turtle lol. I just can't believe it I was convinced my nausea wasn't severe enough, they said every pregnancy is different, the epau have now discharged me and I'll be scanned again at 12/14 weeks, my first midwife app is Wednesday at 9am:) I still can't believe it!!! Xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1361808581-picsay.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies I think that was the most scared I've ever been! Lay on the couch literally shaking, tried not to but couldn't help it! The lovely midwife said you're shaking like a leaf just to let you know this baby has a heartbeat! Then they turned the monitor round and there was my baby with a little flickering heart, all the measurements were spot on, baby is measuring perfectly for my dates and I'm exactly 7 weeks 4 days, we have got a pic with baby looking like a little turtle lol. I just can't believe it I was convinced my nausea wasn't severe enough, they said every pregnancy is different, the epau have now discharged me and I'll be scanned again at 12/14 weeks, my first midwife app is Wednesday at 9am:) I still can't believe it!!! Xxxxxxx

That is fabulous news, have been thinking about you.:happydance:

That feeling of lying on the couch waiting is the worst ever.

You can relax for a while now.:hugs:

Love your pic, a little turtle bean!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol a turtle bean, I love it! I had my hands over my eyes I was literally shaking til she spoke, those seconds were awful, then it was all amazing!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

So pleased for you Becks. Was thinking about you all day hun. Chuffed that everything went ok. Love the turtle bean lol xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I sat waiting all day for your update and then the kids came home from school and all hell broke loose:haha: Congrats hun that it a beautiful pic now try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It's so lovely that you all care so much, I honestly don't know what I'd have done without you. Thankyou xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Beck's , I was away for the weekend so only catching up on this now !!! Reading all the posts over the weekend was nerve wreaking enough cant imagine how you were feeling but I am Sooooooooo happy and delighted for you . I saw your scan and had a tear, thanks for sharing such a precious moment with us :) 

I can't imagine how scared you were !!! Hope you have the biggest smile on your face now . 
You give me such hope and I'm sure many . 

Now you make sure to look after yourself and your turtle bean who looks very snug xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hunni thank you so much, that's so kind of you, I honestly was shaking from head to toe for those seconds, I truely believed they would say it's all over, I'm so glad the midwife quickly told me there was a heartbeat, I've never been so relieved in all my life, I know it's not a guarantee but it's a really positive, fantastic start with all measurements spot on, for the very first time today I mentally connected with this pregnancy, I think I'd distanced myself to protect myself but all I keep thinking about tonight is that tiny beating heart and I'm willing my Lo to fight and be ok. Xxxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Congrats Oasis. I'm dreading my scan. Hope it turns out as well as yours xxxx

Hi to everyone. Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## Xanth

Lisa I've just realised that I'm now a year older than on our first page when this thread started lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks xanth I was dreading mine so bad!! Really wishing you the very, very best of luck with yours, let us know how you get on.xxx

I've felt so sick today I went to bed, so much for mild nausea LOL, it def wasn't mild today, I think I'm gunna have to go back to the docs tomorrow, this thrombophlebitis is getting no better and is so very painful, more of the vein is affected now, I've put up with it with no pain relief for 2 weeks, not sure I can take much more! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well hello everyone , o/v test this morning no smiley face, o/v tonight smiley face . Mmm onlycd10 and didn't get get smiley face untilcd 21 last cycle and Af arrived on cd 27 ! Not sure what's going on lol


----------



## Xanth

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks xanth I was dreading mine so bad!! Really wishing you the very, very best of luck with yours, let us know how you get on.xxx
> 
> I've felt so sick today I went to bed, so much for mild nausea LOL, it def wasn't mild today, I think I'm gunna have to go back to the docs tomorrow, this thrombophlebitis is getting no better and is so very painful, more of the vein is affected now, I've put up with it with no pain relief for 2 weeks, not sure I can take much more! Xxx

Thank you. 

Thrombophlebitis sounds horrible. Hope you can get it sorted. :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Left wonderin said:


> Well hello everyone , o/v test this morning no smiley face, o/v tonight smiley face . Mmm onlycd10 and didn't get get smiley face untilcd 21 last cycle and Af arrived on cd 27 ! Not sure what's going on lol

Do you temp? 

I've ovulated as early as cd12 and late as cd21. If you temp at least you can mostly make sure of ovulation day by your temp rise. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope but may invest in a thermometer tommrow !!! Should I take temp first thing in the am ?


----------



## Oasis717

Yes every morning at the same time before you get up, eat, talk anything! Xx
Well I had jacket potato cheese and Sainsburys coleslaw tonight, the most I've managed to eat lately and I've just read you're not supposed to eat shop bought coleslaw cause of the risk of Listeria, I thought it was only homemade with raw eggs you can't eat, great xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sounds yum :)) not to worry about the coleslaw it's a once off . The OH out for the count on the sofa so no chance of b'ding tonight ! Will be an early morning for me lol..


----------



## Oasis717

Dh said the same as you! I mustn't worry so much, yes grab an early morning:) xxxx


----------



## Xanth

I had coleslaw today as well :(


----------



## dancareoi

Sarah, where has the time gone, another year older, scary!

I love coleslaw but haven't touched it since pg because of the eggs I wasn't sure which ones to could and couldn't eat!

Regina hope you managed to BD today!

Garfie looks like yo have OV - baby dust your way.

Becks, how are your legs today?

Jo, how are you doing?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa not too bad today. DH took sample in today. Just waiting for my results on bloods and swabs. Go in for prog bloods 7 mar. How are you all today xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Dan - Thanks hun I hope so - anyone else get majorly sore boobs throughout the month - I started noticing mine round about the 3 Feb although it could have been earlier as I promised I wouldn't symptom spot:wacko: anyway I took a test to get it out of the way (Oasis know's what I'm like:winkwink:) and of course a BFN so will be doing another Fri and so on until she pops by:cry:

Chart stalkers check out my charts please last month it looked like she was coming 5 days earlier - but then buzzed off and came back:shrug:

Oasis - Hope your legs are feeling better - is there anything they can give you to help ease them, hope in the meantime you are resting and keeping your feet elevated not tucked under you:flower::flower:

Josie - When do you get your results back - hope you don't have to wait to long:flower:

Left Wondering - Hope you got your early morning pressie:winkwink:

Hi to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, had a bit of a scare after midwife app, went to the loo and had some, well I guess very light brown, it's hard to explain, its not quite the same as what I had with mc but any change to the colour is frightening, I've rang the epau and I've got another scan tomorrow at 11.20. I'm trying my very very best not to panic. I was supposed to be seen about my leg at the Acute Medical Assessment dept at hospital today but as I've been told to take it easy I'm trying to arrange tomorriw as I've been told its like a and e and will be a very long wait. My period would have been due tomorrow and my mw seems to think it's prob just that but after two losses I just cant think that way. My legs still very bad and they're still not ruling out a dvt, so I guess I'm not having the best time atm xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Try not to worry hun (easier said than done) how are you feeling other than the brown? everything else okay - no need to say this to you but I will anyway any change of colour, temperature or cramping go straight to your nearest accident and emergency.:flower:

They do say brown blood is old blood as well hun :flower: I am so sorry you are going through this uncertainty.

Obviously it goes without saying I hope tomorrow is all okay and it's just your little turtle snuggling in deeper:happydance:

Try and relax hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love, apart from that which dh is insisting is not brown is more like dark yellow/beige, have to probably agree with that, I'm fine, no pain, temp still up 98.04, I've read that tv scans can cause this but who knows, just been to the loo again and nothing now, however, were def not taking any chances after our history, there was no bleeding around baby Monday, nothing, so it seems odd that could change in about 40 hours but you just don't know. I said to myself at the start of this pregnancy as long as I don't see brown I'm ok, I have to admit my spotting with both mc was very dark Brown and much more if it, so, I guess it's another waiting game until tomorrow:( xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Xanth said:


> I had coleslaw today as well :(

I actually asked my mw about this today and you can't eat coleslaw, reason being is the veg, they just don't know wether they've been washed properly and may, only may contain Listeria, it's not really cause of the eggs as shops use pasteurized, she said not to worry at all but best avoid from now on, also pre washed pre packed salad even though it's been washed, wash it again, I never knew any of that, it goes for potato salad too xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - TV can deffo cause that - old blood dislodging - but I don't blame you hun wanting to get checked out I would to:winkwink:

Besides you may get another sneaky look at your little turtle:happydance:

I have also heard meat such as salami - needs to be avoided whilst pregnant, although best to ask your midwife because things may have changed since I last had my boys:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, really hope all is ok and it's just the tv, I had yet another bloody trainee and they can never see my left ovary she actually hurt me a couple of times, I did say but she carried on just said sorry, so I'm hoping that's all it is, yes the mw went through the list of everything, I certainly didn't know about pre packaged sandwiches, coleslaw, pre washed veg and potato salad or pre packed salad, will be avoiding now:) dh has insisted on getting our son from pre school as it's an hour round trip walk so I've got my feet up, tomorrow can't come soon enough xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you, really hope all is ok and it's just the tv, I had yet another bloody trainee and they can never see my left ovary she actually hurt me a couple of times, I did say but she carried on just said sorry, so I'm hoping that's all it is, yes the mw went through the list of everything, I certainly didn't know about pre packaged sandwiches, coleslaw, pre washed veg and potato salad or pre packed salad, will be avoiding now:) dh has insisted on getting our son from pre school as it's an hour round trip walk so I've got my feet up, tomorrow can't come soon enough xxx

Sorry yo are having it rough, thinking of you tomorrow.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I'm gunna be at the hospital all day as my doc phoned tonight and I've got to go to a unit about my leg after the scan. There's no loss at all now when I went to the loo, it's odd it was such a small amount and not the colour of when I started to mc but I think we'd all be the same in wanting it checked, shame cause I had such a lovely app with mw, she's lovely and know us quite well now as this is my third pregnancy since last year xxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck tomorrow Becks. I feel for you. Its hard trying not to worry but hopefully your little turtle will be fine. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## josie1234

Garf, i am going to ring docs tomorrow to check when results will be in x


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's sorry about your scare , maybe we should ban peeing for the whole 9 months as I would imagine the fear is there every time you wipe ! There is no point in me telling you to relax as I'm sure you know that but still won't relax till you see turtle snug as a bug tommrow . Will be thinking of you 

Oh and tmi me and OH had a fine time this am ( late for work again) this baby making will have me fired lol.......... Also decided I'm not trusting o/v tests anymore as got - at 8am + at 6pm and - at 11pm and - at 8am again . Going to try SMEP this month also , and cover all my bases . I'm hoping this month I get a two week wait lol never mind a BFP . 

The great thing about this journey is I have met all you wonderful people :)


----------



## josie1234

I know what you mean about trying to find out when ov. Doc said not to concentrate on that and just bd every other day. Good luck.


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies. Blood tests for hormones/rubella are normal. Didnt get the numbers but got to ring tomorrow for swab results so will ask then. Hope you re all ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies it would seem my odd colour on the tp is perfectly normal and just a result of hormones they said, have been discharged from epau, again lol, baby was so much bigger than Monday, couldn't believe it, everything absolutely spot on, no bleeding whatsoever anywhere, baby was 18.7mm from 16 mm on Monday so I was even measuring 3 days ahead! In the midwives words the heart was banging away like a good un! Could see baby moving this time too, they couldn't get a really clear pic according to the gas in my bowel apparently lol. Midwife said unless bleeding gets worse and worse along with a loss of symptoms they dont tend to worry, as didn't actually have bleeding she wasnt at all worried, also saw doc who checked my cervix and took a swab just in case and said all normal and absolutely no blood. So, that's me happy!! Will post pic in bit xxxxx


----------



## garfie

On phone - oasis fab fab fab news:happydance::happydance:

Now will you try and relax :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, so glad all is good. Try and relax a little now.

Just need to sort your leg out now!

Here's an interesting tit bit if you are constipated! Sorry if TMI. Usually I am regular as clockwork, but sonce PG seems to be every other day!

At weekend, when we were away, I had all bran instead of usual porridge, back to once a day! Now back on porridge and back to every other day!

So if you feel bunged up, have a bowl or two of all bran!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I am def gunna relax for a while now, heres my little turtle bean looking a lot diff, pic not did good cause of my gas lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1152.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

What a cutie!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa xxI feel reassured that baby has grown well in three days, if measurements were the same I'd be worried, glad no scans til 8th March, too nervewracking!! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Hello Ladies, how are you all doing? Sorry not been around but work has been manic and it was half term too and I had to work all week. 
Just quickly ready your updates Becks and so glad everythings ok, what else have I missed? x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you xxxx

Whens your next scan? Hope you trying to enjoy your pregnancy now. X


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I'm seeing a specialist on the 8 th march and he may scan me but if not its my 12 week scan and tests on the 2nd April:) I've been feeling so very sick the last 3 days, my mild nausea seems to have gone! I wishing for this but god it's awful lol xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you:) I'm seeing a specialist on the 8 th march and he may scan me but if not its my 12 week scan and tests on the 2nd April:) I've been feeling so very sick the last 3 days, my mild nausea seems to have gone! I wishing for this but god it's awful lol xxxxx

My MS has not been so bad the last couple of days. Today though I have had evening sickness :sick:


----------



## Oasis717

I was getting it from 2pm onwards but now it's pretty much all day! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Phew, what a morning.

Secondary school offers came out today and have been on edge for days waiting. Our DS got his first choice school, one of the Birmingham Grammer Schools. We are so pleased.


----------



## josie1234

Thats good Lisa. A relief for you. Glad things went ok Becks now try to relax. My blood tests were LH 8.2 and FSH 33.1. They say they are normal but what do the numbers mean. Are they good?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks fantastic news Lisa, I bet you are all thrilled:) xxx
Jo if they say they're normal that's really good, I'm good with hcg and progesterone numbers but I don't know much about lh or fsh, have you tried googling to see what the normal levels should be? Xxx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Dance - Oh my secondary school that's when you know they are growing up - the first term my eldest was fine by the second term he knew it all - including where babies came from :haha:

Josie - If they said they said they are normal that's great - I know more about HCG levels and progesterone numbers too but I do know if the LH is higher than FSH level that could indicate PCOS - but yours is not so :happydance:

Mine last year was something like this FSH 25 LH 7.7 prog level 1.0 so there was some doubt whether I ovulated that month - from my charts I could have given them the answer NO!:dohh:

Is your doc going to repeat the test in a couple of weeks mine did and the numbers changed again - still within normal values.

I then decided to carry on charting and not bother having bloods done again until 4 months later I had my prog level checked it was 76!!! deff Od and by my chart possibility of pregnancy - the doc said to early blah blah but I was right she was wrong:haha:

Will you be also having your prog level checked - to check for Ovulation.:flower:

Oasis - Did you manage to get your leg sorted yesterday - so the sickness has got worse is it just nausea (although that can be as bad):wacko:

Crazymam - :hi:I'm Garfie - I joined a few days ago, I am 42 in August and want just one ickle baby with my new(ish) young(er) hubby:haha:but it seems to much to ask and time is ticking before we stop:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

No hun, well yes in a way that I had to go back to docs yest and they just said the pain can be severe, dont I know it! And it can take 6 weeks to go:( yes it's the nausea, last three days it's been unbearable then today. Nothing! Yet anyway lol. I want to eat everything in sight today which is not the norm, have lost 3lb so far instead of putting on but mw said that's fine in the first trimester, all I want today is egg salad sandwiches, and chicken Korma, I am literally dying for a Korma!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

I am getting my prog blood test done on 7 mar. So see what that shows. I am feeling ok today not as stressed about it all like last month. Hope you are all ok. How long you been trying Garfie. Hi Becks hope you are not raiding the cupboards lol.


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I hope you got a dog you can blame on the egg sandwiches :haha: oh and if you manage to get it the curry too:winkwink:

Seriously though make sure you cook the eggs really well:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Glad everyone is doing ok. I am desperate for a chicken tikka masala but can't because of the diabetes, but I am going to have a dhansak tomorrow.

We had another scan today and measuring exactly right, our little butter bean was moving all over the place.

The risk of MC is now 1 in 200, no greater than later in Pg, but we can't get our heads around that yet, due to our late loss las year.

Dating scan at hosp nex Friday, will book a private nuchal scan for the following wee and back at hosp I was at today, in 3 weeks time for another scan. They will see me up until 20 weeks if that's what we want!

Need to try and relax now!


----------



## josie1234

Thats good Lisa. You are getting really looked after. Good luck for Friday xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's brill Lisa, so so pleased for you!! Xxx
I've got a king Charles spaniel called Teddy lol, so Garfie I could blame him but I think oh is getting used to my gas now! Still no sickness today, hate it when its here do nothing but worry when its not, and dh is really ill today, he's been sick 7 times so far, praying I don't get it whatever it is, off out in the cold now to pick up ds from pre school xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Just spoke to doctor and apparantely the receptionist was wrong. My hormones werent normal. Looks like i am not ovulating. Doc said they ate waiting for the testosterone results which should take 2 weeks. But to carry on as we are BD until then. Fed up. Dont get it particularly when i had pos opks last month. Well will carry on but feeling upset at the mo.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Just spoke to doctor and apparantely the receptionist was wrong. My hormones werent normal. Looks like i am not ovulating. Doc said they ate waiting for the testosterone results which should take 2 weeks. But to carry on as we are BD until then. Fed up. Dont get it particularly when i had pos opks last month. Well will carry on but feeling upset at the mo.

Don't be too down, I discussed this with my doc when I had progesterone levels checked(mine were ok) there are a number of options available, one of which s Clomid. So there will be something they can do.

Just because you get a positive opk doesn't mean you will OV as some months you may not.

As doc says, carry on as normal,,because you just never know!:hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Turns out i have bacterial vaginosis but she said that doesnt affect me getting pregnant and didnt cause me to miscarry. I have no symptoms and she didnt seem overly concerned about that. Said not going to treat at the moment. More concerned about me not ovulating so got to wait for testosterone results. Really upset. DH is working nights. Darent tell him that bit as he doesnt really understand stuff.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I am sorry Jo, it seems like it's all bad news but honestly bv is really common and as Lisa said there are lots that can be done if you aren't ovulating, I know its hard to not feel down about it but at least you will know and can get something done so try not to worry, I'm really glad you've got us, I'd hate to think of you not having anyone to share this with. I'm feeling down tonight too, ive felt absolutely fine all day, not a hint of nausea and my boobs don't hurt so much, I know I had that scan yest but the midwife started off by saying they don't normally scan again so soon unless there's heavy bleeding, I told her I was told to come in and I was more than happy not to be scanned and certainly didn't want to be if there were any risks, then she seemed to back track and said its fine, my paranoid head is telling me what if it wasn't fine, would she really have scanned me again if it wasn't ok? I felt so sick last night I was in tears, then today nothing, really worries me:( xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh I am sorry Jo, it seems like it's all bad news but honestly bv is really common and as Lisa said there are lots that can be done if you aren't ovulating, I know its hard to not feel down about it but at least you will know and can get something done so try not to worry, I'm really glad you've got us, I'd hate to think of you not having anyone to share this with. I'm feeling down tonight too, ive felt absolutely fine all day, not a hint of nausea and my boobs don't hurt so much, I know I had that scan yest but the midwife started off by saying they don't normally scan again so soon unless there's heavy bleeding, I told her I was told to come in and I was more than happy not to be scanned and certainly didn't want to be if there were any risks, then she seemed to back track and said its fine, my paranoid head is telling me what if it wasn't fine, would she really have scanned me again if it wasn't ok? I felt so sick last night I was in tears, then today nothing, really worries me:( xxxxx

Becks, MS comes and goes. Last sat I was all worried because I hardly felt sick all day, then sun and mon I was bad again.

Not too bad then we'd and yes am, so was bit worried, then yest pm and this morning felt bad again.

That old cliche, try not to worry, coupled with another old cliche, easier said than done.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, hoping it comes back soon, I was saying yest I couldn't handle it it was so bad, today I'd give anything to feel so ill, I honestly hate the first trimester now, seems to be nothing but constant worry:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh, not a good day today. Was starting to feel ok about things and then get knocked down. Lots of questions going on in my head, can you still get pregnant?, is it a major thing? Totally fed up. Hope tomorrow is a better day. Thank you for your kind words though. Hope you are ok Becks and can try not to worry, I know its hard, you have had the scans so please try not to think too much, keep busy and try to relax. So easy to say I know but try. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I honestly think everything will be ok for you, I.know it doesn't seem that way right now, but it will, there is so so much they can do these days and Clomid is really good for not ovulating, if you're not ovulating as you may still be, every woman is supposed to have one or two cycles a year without ovulating so I read, so there's every chance you may still be. I'm so glad you are getting this help, there's many that have problems and don't do anything about it but you're doing everything you can which is brilliant. Don't loose hope hunni, you will get there, lots luv xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thank you Becks. See what tomorrow brings. Will try not to lose hope. Hey Lisa thanks for your comments. Will try to stay positive. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello all hope everyone having a Good Friday and looking forward to the weekend . Josie sorry you are feeling bad right now and crap they gave you the wrong information in the first place ! It's good you are getting it all sorted out finding out what is going on with you :) Beck's hugs for you and wishing lots of m/s your way tommrow xx 

Me I got another bloody smiley face this morning , so far I've had three this cycle already cd 12 one cd9, gone morning cd10 back evening cd10 and one morning 12 ????????? 

Funnily I'm not stressed out this month and am thinking if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't :) guessing Tww starts tommrow but can't be sure ! OH has migraine all day day and in bed since 7 so no b'ding tonight . Will just have to wait till morning . 

Love to all :) giraff I will be 41 in November so here is hoping for both of us a BFP by that milestone lol....


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I'll be 42 in November! I used to get really annoyed with positive opk one min thinking I'd ovulated then a few days later, another, it was so confusing! That's what I love about charting you get to clearly see when you ovulate and takes all the wondering away! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I will definitely chart next month have just signed up to fertility friend and going out to buy a digital theometer this weekend . Should I wait till the beginning of next cycle to start temping ? Might need some help with the charting as it is new to me :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> I will definitely chart next month have just signed up to fertility friend and going out to buy a digital theometer this weekend . Should I wait till the beginning of next cycle to start temping ? Might need some help with the charting as it is new to me :)

I would start temping straight away and charting everything. i found FF very useful, from that i discovered i only had a 10 day LP.

Becks, how are you today, feeling :sick: i hope!

I had a real sicky incident when i got up, urrgghh. Trying to hide the sound of me wretching from the kids. My 8 years old DD is too smart by half and keeps asking if I`m having a baby! We don`t want to say anything for a long while yet!


----------



## Xanth

I agree with the charting. I thought it would be a right old faff but I learnt loads from it. 

Oh Lisa I'm glad that mine are grown up lol. Well Brandons too small to know anything but the eldest boys are so good when I'm pregnant. 

Oh and just to let everyone know. I had a great scan yesterday. Measuring exactly 9w1d which is exactly what I had. I cried my eyes up like an idiot when she showed me the heartbeat. It won't stop me worrying, but for now I'm feeling a bit better :) xx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> I agree with the charting. I thought it would be a right old faff but I learnt loads from it.
> 
> Oh Lisa I'm glad that mine are grown up lol. Well Brandons too small to know anything but the eldest boys are so good when I'm pregnant.
> 
> Oh and just to let everyone know. I had a great scan yesterday. Measuring exactly 9w1d which is exactly what I had. I cried my eyes up like an idiot when she showed me the heartbeat. It won't stop me worrying, but for now I'm feeling a bit better :) xx

Sarah, we have to be so careful around our kids because we don`t want them knowing yet. 

After my late loss last year and having to tell them the baby had died, was the worst thing we have ever had to do. they were only 10 & 7 at the time and you never really know how much they really understand.

In june last year, I spotted something my 10 year old DS had done at school, it was something about their best and worst experiences. On the worst part he had written `the loss of a sibling` , we don`t want to put them through that again.

They are now 11 and 8, but my youngest being 2 3/4 hasnt a clue!!!

I`m having to hide all the medication I`m on, have to check my blood and inject clexane when I know they`re not about. The insulin is done when they`re in bed. It gets quite tricky at times!

I`ve had a headache now for a week, but i do have a bit of a cold, but this has been such a busy week. DD had grommitt operation, finding out about DS secondary school offer and the scan, it has been quite stressful.

Hoping we can chill out a bit now, well at least until our dating scan next Friday!!!


----------



## Xanth

Lisa that must be so hard. If mine were that sort of age I wouldn't be telling them for a long time. 

I bet they'll be so excited when you can tell them xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all hows your morning going. I feel a bit better than yest. Will try not to let it get me down. Seriously yesterday i felt like giving up. I will post my opk in a bit which i have just taken. Got my digi ones in post today so will try one later. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Lisa that must be so hard. If mine were that sort of age I wouldn't be telling them for a long time.
> 
> I bet they'll be so excited when you can tell them xxxxx

My DS who is now 11 will be worried, because he will be thinking of last time ( they do not know we lost one in sept as well)

My daughter who is 8 (going on 18 will be so excited and my youngest won't really understand what's going on.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi all hows your morning going. I feel a bit better than yest. Will try not to let it get me down. Seriously yesterday i felt like giving up. I will post my opk in a bit which i have just taken. Got my digi ones in post today so will try one later. Xx

Jo, is it getting to that time of the month already! Will be watching your OPK with interest!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Glad you are feeling more positive Josie - I found my second lot of results and they were a lot lower than yours were which is why I was a bit shocked when they said normal - on the positive you are on their radar now and there is a lot of help out there will be interesting to see what your prog level comes back at. Are they repeating the test? :happydance:

My boys are 10 and 12 and are still fairly innocent - my youngest thinks the witch comes in the night and steals mummy's baby (AF) which is a cute way of looking at it:flower: he gets the tests out for me and says is it time yet - so my two are very involved with my testing and what happens next:cry:

I think whatever works for the family as a whole with us I brought the boys up on my own for a while so I think not being able to have ever had a bath without one of them coming into the bathroom - means to us we don't have to shield them from anything so long as its age appropriate:winkwink:

Dancar - I hope you have a much more quieter week this week:flower: for me I have a meeting with my sons SENCO (he has autism) on Monday which will be quite hard going. Then I have a parents evening on Wednesday (will have to check the calendar:haha:) then have to make a costume for world book day and somewhere in between test of course:blush:

Charting is an absolutely amazing way to find out what our bodies are doing after my first m/c (me have a m/c how did that happen?) and after I came out of denial I started charting and my did I learn a lot - and did I find lots of new friends on BNB:flower:

Xanth - So pleased your scan went well - now try and relax :coffee:

Oasis - Hope you are well and your leg gets sorted soon - have they said what they are going to do yet?

Sorry ladies this post is random in places but you use your real names and I'm not sure who is who yet - I'm Fiona that much I do know:haha:

Hi to anyone I have missed out :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

I am cd 13 but looked like opk pos this morning. Not sure whether to do digi test today. Not sure if they will repeat test. I am there 7 mar for prog test so will ask then. Felt upset yesterday as felt like this is it for 2 weeks until i get testosterone results. Charting is good as i have learnt loads about what my body is doing.


----------



## josie1234

Fiona i am Jo. What do the numbers mean then? Was trying to find out what levels are normal.


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, I'm Lisa.

Jo, I felt frustrated last yea after my MC, as we couldn't start TTC again until I had uNK killer cell. I missed my first OV after mc and got so worked up and uptight about all the time I was wasting. That almost 4 months ago now and doesn't seem that long now.

Although I know how you feel, to want something so much, but it is totally out of your hands, but you will be there.


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie I can't believe this is the first time I know you're name is Fiona! My leg is slowly getting better, they gave me some cream to put on it, it's like an anti clotting anti inflammatory but I didn't use it, it may of speeded up the process and improved pain but unless I'm at deaths door I won't use anything in the first trimester, so I've really suffered! Walking is getting easier so must be improving:) No sickness again, 2nd day now and my imagination is running wild. So worrying:( xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello Fiona , Jo, Lisa and Beck's :) I'm Regina Fiona . Didn't know if it would be helpful to start charting mid cycle but think I will start tommrow :) you ladies will have to help me understand them until I can :)


----------



## josie1234

my opk from this morning but no smiley face this afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







20130302_103227[1].jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> my opk from this morning but no smiley face this afternoon.

It's very close, do another in the morning and maybe a smiley again if not sure.


----------



## Oasis717

That's upside down Jo so looks positive to me:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo just DTD anyway, just to be on safe side!

I think the last time we did was when I got PG. Since then I've been too worried to. Plus I haven't felt well with tiredness, sickness and now have a cold and constant headache, so last thing on my mind at moment!


----------



## josie1234

Just DTD before DH s night shift. Lol.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Just DTD before DH s night shift. Lol.

I don't want all the ins and outs, so to speak:haha: but when you have DTD do you remain lying flat for a while oR do you get straight up?

I always lie perfectly flat for about 30 mins after:hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Lol. I do try and lie with legs in air and pillows under hips for at least 10 mins. its understandable that you havent felt like it with feeling so tired and poorly and having to check your sugars.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo looks positive to me , the lying flat bit I do too kinda takes the romance away lol... Ya never seeing them in the movies say " go put on the kettle , I'll be there in 10 mins lol " ....... The joys of it all ...... Me and OH will be baby, making for sure tonight lol...... Cd13 and a smiley face this am :) couldn't this morning as hubby in work .


----------



## josie1234

Yeh i know what you mean but we d do anything for BFP eh? No smiley face today but still BD anyway. Good luck xx


----------



## dancareoi

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks dace but I wouldn't get too excited its the forth this week lol.... Got one mon cd8 none Tuesday morning but yes Tuesday night , none wed , positive Thursday am , negative fri am and positive sat am lol. I'm b'ding a lot this week lol.........


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Thanks dace but I wouldn't get too excited its the forth this week lol.... Got one mon cd8 none Tuesday morning but yes Tuesday night , none wed , positive Thursday am , negative fri am and positive sat am lol. I'm b'ding a lot this week lol.........

At least you are covering all bases and not leaving anything to chance!:happydance:


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Defo cover all bases. Thanks Lisa for the dust.


----------



## josie1234

How's everyone today, hope you are all ok? CD 14 opk piccie from this morning (little bit blurry) but no smiley face this afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







101_3207.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo you can have some of mine , I got another smiley face this morning that's four days in a row !!! Feeling a little cramps too so hopefully ovulating , anyway I'll test again tommrow and see what happens :) in any event counting tommrow as DPO 1 :)


----------



## josie1234

That sounds good for you. Now the hard part of waiting. Not sure i will get smiley face as doctor said i am not ovulating. not sure whether to give up charting/temps/opk to take the stress out if it. got to go in on 7 mar for bloods to check progesterone.


----------



## Left wonderin

I keep swinging from one to the other , didn't do anything the one time I did get preg expect bd from day 12 -14 of my cycle . Now looking at everything under a microscope and not having success . Anyway was thinking of going back to old fashioned 12-14 day b ding but now as I've paid attention not sure I have 28 day cycles as they have varied since my mc . Now thinking of temp taking next cycle as well as Opk testing !! I'm also starting to feel guilty for waking OH up for b'ding ( he is on shift work) but needs must lol.


----------



## josie1234

Yeh i fell pregnant last year when they were loads of things happening and we forgot we were ttc. We were in the mind of if it happens then great. Wish i could be like that now. Think its different once you ve had mc. The doc told me to BD every other day so think i might give DH a rest tomorrow but it will be CD 15 so i will probably change my mind just to cover every day over these few days. Feels a bit pointless if i am not ov but worth a go. I do opk strips morning and digi in afternoonover these few days. My chart is strange this month, hope temp goes up over next few days. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wouldn't it be great if youncouldmjust "forget" for a while . It kinda has taken over , I'm always now waiting , waiting to wait , counting or hoping !!! Trying to be good in what I eat and drink just in case . Sometimes I feel,like saying lets just forget the whole thing and get another pup ( I'm dog mad ! ) we have three which is enough !!! But I can't give up its not an option ........ My clock is ticking fast ...... 40 now so I better get a move on !


----------



## josie1234

Yeh i have felt like giving up but at42 (43 next month) i am definately running out of time. This is my second month of charting and just recently been getting tests through doctor so see how that goes. Wish i had done it earlier but didnt really know about it. It does take over your life. Trying to focus on other things but its hard. My temps not looking good this month compared to last month. Good luck with the charting xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, any news with OPK today?

Regina - 1 DPO and counting

Becks and Fiona, how are you doing?


----------



## josie1234

Cd 15 no smiley face. Chart looks totally different to last month. Not sure if i ov cd17 last month. Oh well maybe next month!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa yeah DPO 1 :) 

, I'll go mad now if AF shows up early as was cheated out of my TWW last cycle . To get one in itself will be a step in the right direction lol..... Then if AF shows up the new adventure of temping next cycle . Going to Crufts this weekend so will be a distraction ( who am I kidding ill be SS the whole time , mmm think I just felt a twinge lol.......


----------



## josie1234

Good luck and no SS. As if. Lol. EWCM for me so things looking good. DH on nights so early morning for me lol. Seem to have lines on opk but no smiley faces. Oh well bd anyway.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi! Hope you don't mind me jumping in. My history - started TTC summer 2009, pg Oct 2009, miscarried that pregnancy in Nov 2009, pg again March 2010 but was a chemical in April 2010, IVF cycle in Oct/Nov 2010 and got pg with twins, had twins at 28 weeks (all is ok so far!) in May 2011, pg again Feb(I think) 2012, miscarried one month later, pg again December 2012, miscarried that pregnancy Jan 2013. I am 41 and TTC. My RE suggests IVF again but boy was that a fight with my husband. He's coming with me to ask the RE some questions but may be ok with doing IVF with PGD. Until then I was able to get a prescription for Clomid from a friend who's a dr (RE thought Clomid would be wasting time and that we should just go for the IVF). I took the Clomid on CD 5-9 and will start checking for ovulation on Wednesday. Of course my husband is away till Friday so probably serves me right for being so sneaky. I just know there's got to be a good egg left. Anyway sorry for writing so much!


----------



## dancareoi

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi! Hope you don't mind me jumping in. My history - started TTC summer 2009, pg Oct 2009, miscarried that pregnancy in Nov 2009, pg again March 2010 but was a chemical in April 2010, IVF cycle in Oct/Nov 2010 and got pg with twins, had twins at 28 weeks (all is ok so far!) in May 2011, pg again Feb(I think) 2012, miscarried one month later, pg again December 2012, miscarried that pregnancy Jan 2013. I am 41 and TTC. My RE suggests IVF again but boy was that a fight with my husband. He's coming with me to ask the RE some questions but may be ok with doing IVF with PGD. Until then I was able to get a prescription for Clomid from a friend who's a dr (RE thought Clomid would be wasting time and that we should just go for the IVF). I took the Clomid on CD 5-9 and will start checking for ovulation on Wednesday. Of course my husband is away till Friday so probably serves me right for being so sneaky. I just know there's got to be a good egg left. Anyway sorry for writing so much!

Welcome to our group and sorry for your losses.

Have you considered acupuncture, I have it myself and have heard lots of good stories. The acupuncturist tells me of his success stories, but obviously he wants to sell himself, up reading his website he certainly gets the results, it may be worth a thought if yo have a local one who specialises in fertility.

:dust::dust::dust:
How is everyone else today?


----------



## josie1234

Hi, welcome to the site. Sorry for your losses hun . Good luck with everything xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi, welcome to the site. Sorry for your losses hun . Good luck with everything xx

Was looking at your FF chart about 5 mins ago and noticed not updated, however have just looked again and see you have positive OPK

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa, how are you today? Hope you are feeling ok. I am good, so pleased that I got a smiley face just now. Thought it was late to do my digi but I've had a busy day and done an opk mid afternoon, looked positive but yesterday did too but no smiley face on my digi in late afternoon. Was expecting no smiley face but yippee there it was!! Made my day lol. So chuffed as doc said I wasn't ovulating. See what happens when I go for my progesterone bloods on Thursday. How's everyone else today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone and happy Tuesday :) no news from me today just checking in with everyone :) OH glued to the football so iPad all to myself lol. Away this weekend so that should make some of the days go by fast in the Tww . Should have AF before or on the 17th which is Patrick's day so one way or the other I've something to celebrate :))) ALso have a plan for next month if AF shows up, signed up to ff , brand new themometer at the ready lol... ( with a bit of luck I'll not have to use it )


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo just saw you got a smiley face :) delighted for you ! Now here is hoping OH around to make the most of it lol..... anyone hear from Becks ? Just noticed she has not been on in the last day or so . Hope all is ok with her . Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Evening all.

I am still suffering with sickness, not as bad as it was, but still hanging about. Have felt sticky on and off all day today!

My DH is playing footie, so I have iPad to myself, but I am watching the footie as well. Don't mean to offend anyone but I am supporting Real Madrid ( we are liverpool supporters!)

Jo, so pleased you got your smiley face, all systems go! (When I had my progesterone tested they did it 7 days after I OV) anyway, at least if to have it done you will know if you have OV or not. I had mine done last August, but by the time the got the results I had already found I was PG!

Regina fingers crossed you won't need to start temping next month!

I was also wandering about Becks as she has been very quiet the last couple of days.


----------



## Left wonderin

OH is a Liverpool supporter too ! Sorry and happy to hear you are sickly lol......really hope Beck's is ok and that she is just busy :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> OH is a Liverpool supporter too ! Sorry and happy to hear you are sickly lol......really hope Beck's is ok and that she is just busy :)

I expect he was supporting real madrid too!

Thanks for being glad i'm sickly:thumbup:

Off to bed now, late one for me tonight, last 2 nights I've been in bed for 9!


----------



## josie1234

Hope Becks is ok. Catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Ladies. 

I hope I can join in. I&#8217;ve read most of the 32 pages of this thread. You all are so sweet and supportive of each other. I cried with sadness and also with joy at your stories. :friends:

My name is Janet. I&#8217;m 45. Today is the first day of my chemical miscarriage at 5w2d&#8230;so I guess it&#8217;s CD1. I feel fine emotionally, but I do feel horrible physically. :sick: I know I'll feel better tomorrow.

I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Janet and I'm sorry for a your loss . Yes you have stumbled across one of the hidden treasures of b n b . This thread :) such a wonderful bunch of people on here . Be warned it is addictive :) .


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thank you Left. I look forward to being addicted. lol


----------



## maxxiandniko

Big hugs Janet. I mc'd at the end of January. :hugs:

Danceroi - I did acupuncture after my chemical in March 2010 and followed through till it became obvious to me a few months later that I was headed for IVF. I had one appt last week but I never made it to this week's appt. I think I have a bad association with it because of what was going on at the time I was last doing it.


----------



## josie1234

Hi welcome to this thread. So sorry for your losses. Its so tough trying to carry on but it is nice to have people to chat to who understand. It has helped me so much. People do care and there us hope. Good luck to you xx


----------



## crazymam

Hello , and welcome, really sorry for your losses. 
This could be your lucky thread though fingers crossed.
and ladies really really sorry fro my absence! Hope you are all well.
I was trying not to symptom spot this month you see, trying really hard, until I woke at 4am for a pee this morning, boobs hurting, took a test at 7 and its only positive!!!! Have to leave for work now, but hopefully it will have sunk in by teatime, will pop back on to have a proper catch up then xx


----------



## Left wonderin

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Ye can't do that crazy ! Drop such big news and run lol...... We want details a, lots of them ! 

Another BFP for our thread huge congratulations :)


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

:happydance: congrats crazy mam - how many DPO are you, did you do anything different come on spill!:happydance::happydance:

Janet - So sorry for your loss hun - it sucks big time BIG:hugs:

Ok ladies I know you gave me your real names - but that's now a few pages back:wacko: so I will have to stalk them:blush:

Becks - Where are you - hope you are okay and its just your sickness keeping you away hope you are taking it easy and relaxing :coffee:

Love to you all :flower:

AFM - Still got sore boobs - so went and got measured yesterday - have increased round the back - but cup size still the same - things are getting desperate - damn hormones - also usually have a 3 day AF but this time I would say only 2:cry: hope I'm not accelerating towards menopause:cry:

:hugs:

X
:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Omg thus us definately lucky thread. Great news!!! So chuffed for you. Yay. I am thinking about changing the date i get my blood test for progesterone as think tomorrow is too early. What do you all think?


----------



## garfie

I would wait until you can see you have deff Od hun:flower:

I had a month like that where I was booked in and changed it until later - the doc argued with me saying no you must come in at 21DPO :haha: considering my cycles were 19 Days how could that work:winkwink:

Best to wait until you are 7DPO if it falls on a weekend 6DPO is okay but I would say no earlier - or else you won't get an accurate reading and then what is the point?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

I have changed the date so now get progesterone checked on Tues 12 Mar, CD 23. Fingers crossed all is ok. Anxious to see what the OPK tests say today. I ran down the stairs yesterday to OH with 2 smiley faces, one on my face, one on my test lol. Hey who'd have known Lisa that you would have so many people on this thread and do believe that it is a good luck thread. Good luck to everyone. Hope to hear from Becks soon as thinking about her, hope she is ok xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Wow, busy on here today.

Janet, so sorry for your loss, but you are in the best place for support.

Jo, good idea to change date of test, they told me CD 21 but that us based on an exact 28 day cycle with 14 day LP. I was told to call my docs day of positive OPK and they would book me in for 8 days later. So you should be good for next tues. it can be a day either side I think.

Crazy - wow, wow, wow, lots of congrats and sticky dust floating your way. More details required please!

Fiona, have you seen a doc? Like Jo, they may be able to do some tests.

Becks, still waiting to hear you ok. 

Regina, hi

Sorry if missed anyone.


----------



## josie1234

How you feeling today Lisa? Hope you have MS (meant in the best sense). Not much else to report. Bit of backache and cramps. Gonna do opk soon. Dont know whether to do pee stick this morning and digi later or do digi for both lol. Hubby says i am getting obsessed. Oh well if it leads to sticky bean, i am not bothered lol.


----------



## garfie

I would do stick first hun and see what it reveals then do smiley later - smileys cost so much:blush:

Lisa - Any new symptoms:flower:

I did have lots of tests done last year the AMH FSH & 7DPO - here is my story:haha:

January New year new beginning - asked for the tests as it was 6 months since the loss:cry: they did them all okay, got a phone call a few days later I was borderline and had to have them repeated so I did:happydance: all okay 

February - come in again there's been a mix up - the results weren't yours:wacko: WHAT! went in February waited for the results :coffee::coffee::coffee: got a bit p~~~~d off phoned up - what tests no results aaaarrrrrrgh.

March - Went again (by passed the docs) asked to go straight to hospital - funny the doc didnt argue:haha: anyway that month was a bust as 7DPO fell on a weekend and I only had an 8 day LP.:cry:

April - :happydance: went to the hospital again missed out the docs had my request from March still - had prog tested 76 :happydance: deff Od then (also had sneaky suspicion I was preg told the doc she laughed and told me far to early blah blah) I was right:happydance:

So if I ask for any tests now they say you have had 3 m/c 2 healthy children of course you have eggs and O - so now I am waiting to hear from the recurrent m/c clinic in Sheffield where I am hoping they will be a bit more empathic:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> I would do stick first hun and see what it reveals then do smiley later - smileys cost so much:blush:
> 
> Lisa - Any new symptoms:flower:
> 
> I did have lots of tests done last year the AMH FSH & 7DPO - here is my story:haha:
> 
> January New year new beginning - asked for the tests as it was 6 months since the loss:cry: they did them all okay, got a phone call a few days later I was borderline and had to have them repeated so I did:happydance: all okay
> 
> February - come in again there's been a mix up - the results weren't yours:wacko: WHAT! went in February waited for the results :coffee::coffee::coffee: got a bit p~~~~d off phoned up - what tests no results aaaarrrrrrgh.
> 
> March - Went again (by passed the docs) asked to go straight to hospital - funny the doc didnt argue:haha: anyway that month was a bust as 7DPO fell on a weekend and I only had an 8 day LP.:cry:
> 
> April - :happydance: went to the hospital again missed out the docs had my request from March still - had prog tested 76 :happydance: deff Od then (also had sneaky suspicion I was preg told the doc she laughed and told me far to early blah blah) I was right:happydance:
> 
> So if I ask for any tests now they say you have had 3 m/c 2 healthy children of course you have eggs and O - so now I am waiting to hear from the recurrent m/c clinic in Sheffield where I am hoping they will be a bit more empathic:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Seems to have dragged on for you.

Each NHS trust seems to have their own way of doing things, some more drawn out than others.

Jo, still felt a little sicky this morning, but not as bad as it has been, maybe it's starting to wear off a little!


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Got my appointment through for the 27 March :happydance: Also got my supply of OPKs - so whats a girl gotta do? - POAS of course:haha:

HELP - It's positive wtf I surely can't be O this early - anyone wanna see can put a pic up?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi garf, yes of course, put piccie on. What CD are you?

Well couldn't decide whether to do digi or pee on stick so did both lol, whats a girl got to do eh? POAS-addict. No smiley face, here's my piccie from pee on a stick. Think it might have been and gone!
 



Attached Files:







20130306_125041[1].jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

OMG josie - that's the same handles one as mine - but I'm on CD4.......:wacko: what CD are you on? is this the first time you have used these OPKs?

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Cd4 ladies - could be a dodgy batch
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Cd17 Garf. Used these ones before and last month seemed to get quite a few pos.


----------



## garfie

Oh no:cry: my body gets confused enough without maybe/maybe not POS opk:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Hello everyone. I've not felt up to posting for a while now. 
This month it will be a year since my MC. I'm hoping that this might be my month. fingers crossed. Hope we DTD at appropriate times by luck as I have decided to shun all counting etc and no pissing on sticks etc. It's spring and I hope my baby blooms with the daffodils!


----------



## josie1234

Cd 4 seems early to get pos opk. Would say one line is fainter so would maybe keep going. When do you think you normally ov? Think i m about cd 17.


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> Hello everyone. I've not felt up to posting for a while now.
> This month it will be a year since my MC. I'm hoping that this might be my month. fingers crossed. Hope we DTD at appropriate times by luck as I have decided to shun all counting etc and no pissing on sticks etc. It's spring and I hope my baby blooms with the daffodils!

Heres to a blooming year for you xxu


----------



## crazymam

Sorry I posted and ran earlier, was running late for work.
I tested positive today at 10dpo.
I started with a major skin break out on sunday and I never get spots.
felt what I can only describe as a bubbly sensation in my tummy, minor cramping, did a test bfn.
Monday same only I was shattered all day and first thing I wiped away very pale pink cm .very very faint line but think it may have been an evaporation line 
Tuesday even more tired and boobs started to hurt. did a test in the morning and night haha BFN
Woke this morning at 4am for toilet, not me at all, did a test but was so tired I fell asleep before I had a chance to check it haha
Woke at 7 and thought it was an evaporation line so did another one, boobs killing. Pink line started to show almost straightaway!
been starving all day, having that yucky taste in my mouth, cant stop peeing and my tummy feels, well it feels heavy and boobs very sore. I am shattered too.
Just crossing my fingers it sticks and goes all the way this time.
What did I do different?
Well I have several feng shui elephants dotted round the house for fertility haha 
But I also used preseed the two days prior to O and during and after this time.
I also banned my partner from alcohol, not that he is a big drinker, but he does like to have a wine or two on a weekend.
I fell last time I used preseed too, but miscarried at ten weeks.
I used it this time as doctor seemed to think problem may have been lying with my partner so thought his swimmers might need a helping hand to swim faster. I also stopped making him 'perform' every day too and just did every other day until I got positive opk
Nervous as hell now....


----------



## crazymam

garfie said:


> Cd4 ladies - could be a dodgy batch

your line needs to be as dark as or darker than control line, unlike a hpt.
I usually find my line gets darker and darker and I can start with a faint line from cd 5/6 . It just means your body is producing more of the hormone ready for ovulation... I think? x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Cd4 ladies - could be a dodgy batch
> 
> your line needs to be as dark as or darker than control line, unlike a hpt.
> I usually find my line gets darker and darker and I can start with a faint line from cd 5/6 . It just means your body is producing more of the hormone ready for ovulation... I think? xClick to expand...

Fiona, looks neg to me.

Crazy, when. Got PG last aug my DH and I DTD every other day on run up to OV and the same again this time.

We always used to ever day in past and catch straight away, but he is getting older too and I thought those little :spermy:needed more time to recover their strength and it seemed to work.

Creative, glad you have come back to us:dust:


----------



## garfie

Ok just done another best get busy tonight:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Evening everyone :) 

Crazy so so happy for you , I understand your nerves and am wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months :) ps we will all be stalking you , no switching to the other threads lol... 

Dance , wow only copped on now your 12 weeks + so maybe the ms is saying goodbye lucky you :) and into the second tri :) 

Garfie sure looks like you need lots of luvin tonight and in the coming days ;) 

Jo sounds like you have been through a tough time with the NHs good luck with the testing and the other testing lol..

Creative hi , I'm Regina welcome back ..

Becks hope all is ok with you , come back we miss you :)


----------



## crazymam

Well woke up starving and boobs killing. Did a clearblue digi just so i cud see the words pregnant, crazy i know, but feels more real somehow than a pink line haha
hope everyone is ok and becks if you are reading this hope you are ok? X


----------



## Left wonderin

Crazy that's not crazy at all ! If it were me I would . Seeing the words makes it real :) 
How are you feeling has it sunk in yet ? 

Garfie , hope you had lots of b'ding last night ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, so sorry I went awol, my phone decided to go ca put and I had to wait for the insurance to be sorted to get another sent out to me, would you believe we'd just lent our lap top to my mother in law for a few days too! So I couldn't get on:( Thank you for worrying about me xxx got a new phone now:) I'm still feeling very rough after two days where my symptoms disappeared and scared the life out of me, now I wish I'd made the most of it lol. Have an app with a specialist tomorrow at 3 for an informal chat and maybe a scan. Hope everyone is ok, missed you all xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry I went awol, my phone decided to go ca put and I had to wait for the insurance to be sorted to get another sent out to me, would you believe we'd just lent our lap top to my mother in law for a few days too! So I couldn't get on:( Thank you for worrying about me xxx got a new phone now:) I'm still feeling very rough after two days where my symptoms disappeared and scared the life outbid ne, now I wish I'd made the most of it lol. Have an app with a specialist tomorrow at 3 for an informal chat and maybe a scan. Hope everyone is ok, missed you all xxx

so glad you are ok, was getting really worried.

if i lost internet access i don`t know how i would cope!!

Glad you are feeling bad again, in the nicest possible way of course.

Good luck for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Lisa, I know I could see from your posts you were worried, thank you xxxx I hated having no internet, that was the worse time to lend out our lap top lol. My symptoms came back slightly different, very strange! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you Lisa, I know I could see from your posts you were worried, thank you xxxx I hated having no internet, that was the worse time to lend out our lap top lol. My symptoms came back slightly different, very strange! Xxxx

I am still having sickness, though not as bad as it was, heaved a couple of times this morning, then had to run to toilet mid morning to heave again!

Sickness peaks at 9-10 weeks so I might be over the worst of it!

Still feeling tired though. Plus my boobs have got bigger too! I also have increased cm. not peeing so often, but that is normal at this stage.

Still just taking one day at a time.


----------



## josie1234

Hi becks glad you are ok. Good luck for the scan. Hi Lisa hope things settle down soon for you. I am now CD 18. Temps dont seem as erratic as last month but i did have a cold for some of it. Will try and upload opk that i ve just done. Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## josie1234

I would be so lost without internet. How did we manage years ago without internet and phones?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Joxxxxx

Lisa I'm the same, only up once or twice in the night to wee instead of 4! The nausea comes and goes, worse sometimes than others, I now have a constant indigestion type pain, like really bad hunger pains, but no matter what I eat it doesn't go:( had it the whole 9 months with ds and it's probably my worst symptom, also still have wet cm, stuffed nose, constant mild headache and massive mood swings, oh the joys of first trimester lol. But me too, never take anything for granted, one day at a time. Not sure if the specialist will scan me tomorrow we shall see:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks, Fingers crossed tomorrow that your mind is put at rest. Let us know how you get on. Here's my opk today, i've used all my digis up lol. It was neg yesterday anyway so only had the day before with smiley face.
 



Attached Files:







20130307_131728[1].jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Becks, Fingers crossed tomorrow that your mind is put at rest. Let us know how you get on. Here's my opk today, i've used all my digis up lol. It was neg yesterday anyway so only had the day before with smiley face.

Not sure if still positive, but better DTD to be on safe side! Yo could well see a temp drop tomorrow or day after, that will be day of OV then look out for temp rise to confirm it!


----------



## Oasis717

I agree not quite positive and best to bd just in case! I'm not sure if this is tmi! But I think one thing that's helped me get pregnant quite quickly each time is to achieve orgasm straight after dh has, the contractions of the orgasm pull the sperm up higher giving a much better chance, I'm almost sure this is what aided us in getting pregnant, I'd share anything if I thought it might help!:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies yes i did think it was negative. Oh yes we are BD just in case. Not while i am writing this mind lol. Gave DH a rest yest. Thats what doc said about orgasms so that is good. Hopefully we are covering all bases and will get a result this month. Fingers crossed. Hey crazy has the news sunk in yet?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks ladies yes i did think it was negative. Oh yes we are BD just in case. Not while i am writing this mind lol. Gave DH a rest yest. Thats what doc said about orgasms so that is good. Hopefully we are covering all bases and will get a result this month. Fingers crossed. Hey crazy has the news sunk in yet?

I think BD very other day is the way to go when OH are a little older too. Becks was alright at 4 times a day with her youngie , but us with oldies have to look after them a little more:haha:


----------



## josie1234

Lol love the comment about oldies. Yes i think i am wearing him out.


----------



## crazymam

Haha i totally agree about the oldies, they cant keep up either! 
So glad your back becks too.
Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> Beck's sorry about your scare , maybe we should ban peeing for the whole 9 months as I would imagine the fear is there every time you wipe ! There is no point in me telling you to relax as I'm sure you know that but still won't relax till you see turtle snug as a bug tommrow . Will be thinking of you
> 
> Oh and tmi me and OH had a fine time this am ( late for work again) this baby making will have me fired lol.......... Also decided I'm not trusting o/v tests anymore as got - at 8am + at 6pm and - at 11pm and - at 8am again . Going to try SMEP this month also , and cover all my bases . I'm hoping this month I get a two week wait lol never mind a BFP .
> 
> The great thing about this journey is I have met all you wonderful people :)




crazymam said:


> Haha i totally agree about the oldies, they cant keep up either!
> So glad your back becks too.
> Xx

Thank you bothxxxxx 

Had a massive lol to Lisa's post and dh thought it was proper funny too, I have to say it was a lot harder for me than dh but I held my own! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Good on you Becks lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Haha, you ladies crack me up:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly Becks delighted to see you back and that all is good , ye had us worried :) glad you are feeling like crap ;) lol.... 

Hello everyone else , Rolf about the oldies my poor man was nearly dreading seeing me coming last week cause everytime I saw him I was lookin for lovin :) 

Me 4dpo I think or I could be 8 depending on which smiley face you take lol.... Anyway I felt a heavy nauceous this afternoon ( watery mount n all) tried ignoring it and told myself it was all in my mind as its way to early for those symptoms to show. However I think they were real , a familiar feeling one I've only had once before as its a weird feeling not sick tummy like tummy bug but different , heavy . Anyway only time will tell :) not getting my hopes up, could be anything lol....


----------



## dancareoi

Funny isn't it, when we were TTC we were at it like rabbits, but since I've found I was PG we haven't DTD at all. I just haven't had the energy or felt like it due to sickness.

Regina keeping everything crossed for you.

Oh and in case I forget nearer the time, Happy Anniversary Becks for Sunday!

In August me and DH will have been married 16 years and in October we will have been together 25 years!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks Lisa, how lovely of you to notice:) yes our first anniversary, I'd love to say we were going out for a meal and having a romantic night but I can't eat much of anything and we also haven't bd since I found out I was pregnant, because we're too worried in the first trimester, dh has been very good and totally agrees, we are going to wait until 16 weeks which my midwife says is out of the major danger zone, you've been together a long time how lovely, I wish I'd met my dh years ago as I found my true love later in life but I guess I should be lucky I found it at all after all this time:) xxxx

Thanks Reginaxx that sounds promising, I had nausea at 3 weeks til 4 weeks so you never know! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow Beck's only noticing 9 weeks now , boy the weeks are flying :) Lisa 25 years that a long time , I too found my true love later in life and so wish we had met 20 years ago but I wasted a lot of time moping over a broken heart !! Imagine then I would have had 20 years of ttc !! Instead of my rush job of 2-3 lol..


----------



## Oasis717

I know I can't believe it's gone so quickly! I spent many, many years unhappy due to an abusive ex so to be treated the way I am now means so much more as it's only now I'm truely happy, I used to think I should have done things differently but they say everything happens for a reason and I think if I hadn't gone through what I did dh and I may never have met! I'd like to be a few years younger but ONLY cause of the concern re fertility etc! I think I'm lucky in that I'm so happy now even if it did take most of a lifetime to find lol. Always been a half full glass kind of girl versus half empty:) xxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Becks - congrats on 9 weeks + :happydance: and in case I don't get on the lappy happy anniversary for Sunday:flower:

I am sorry I have been MIA would like to say it's because I've been busy but no:nope: it's because I only have use of the lappy part time ours has caught a bug and it is on hubbys to do list to sort - hopefully normal service can be resumed shortly:blush:

My hubby is also younger than me but is behaving like a grumpy old man at the moment - yes I know he has pressures at work what with the fire etc, yes I know he has to fly off to source new machinery, yes I know he has a lot more responsibilty, yes I know all these things but what about me:cry: as you know I have had some good OPKs and have we BD - Nope :cry::cry:

I am hoping as it is now the weekend that he will be up for it:haha: on a more positive note I have an appointment to go and see the recurrent m/c specialist in Sheffield - I may have to go by myself on the train as hes not sure what will be happening at work:wacko: think maybe on Sunday when I go and see the Mother in Law I need to have a word in her ear :winkwink:

Sorry for the downer - just the way I feel one step forward four back:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

Congrats on your anniversary this weekend Becks, and well done to you Lisa on 25 Years! Think it has almost taken me that long to find mr right haha

I have took my first sickie today as I nearly passed out yesterday I was so tired and felt so sick. Feel much better today, but then again I am just pottering around the house. 
Appetite has increased quite dramatically though. Boobs killing too.
Still early days though and still apprehensive and still do a test every morning just to reassure myself its actually still there.
But thought I would add a ticker now to be positive...

Garfie I think you are just going to have to take control there and lock the bedroom door and pin him down ...x


----------



## Oasis717

Haha, locking the bedroom door and pinning him down! That made me laugh, good plan though, he might enjoy that, who said baby making had to be dull;) xxxxx
Thank you for all the anniversary wishes, really hoping I have a good day so we are able to celebrate xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Congrats on your anniversary. Lisa congrats also on a long marriage. Yep pin hubby down. When the timings right, they dont have an option to say no lol. In a grumpy mood today for no reason. Hope it goes.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm bleeding ladies, it's brown but it's how both mc started, I'm so scared I can't loose this one too xxxx


----------



## crazymam

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Oasis717 said:


> I'm bleeding ladies, it's brown but it's how both mc started, I'm so scared I can't loose this one too xxxx

First take a deep breath and think positive thoughts. Then go straight to the hospital and get checked out. Praying for you that its all ok and try and stay positive. I know its only batural to think the worst but please try not to. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm bleeding ladies, it's brown but it's how both mc started, I'm so scared I can't loose this one too xxxx

Becks, go and get it checked, it could be nothing, but no harm to out your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Becks - go to the hospital hun and get it checked out - put your mind at ease:flower:

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I already have an app at 3 with a specialist so I will be getting scanned, there was a lot and it was dark brown, hard to be positive as this has happened twice before, don't feel at all sick today either. Was so ill yest, feel like I'm in a bad dream. Will let you all know later. Thank you for your support xxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw hun try and rest up as much as possible and keep drinking plenty - keeping my fingers, toes and everything else crossed that it's just old blood working its way out:flower:

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I already have an app at 3 with a specialist so I will be getting scanned, there was a lot and it was dark brown, hard to be positive as this has happened twice before, don't feel at all sick today either. Was so ill yest, feel like I'm in a bad dream. Will let you all know later. Thank you for your support xxxx

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Positive thoughts to you hun. Go and get it checked out. Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm just on the way home, everything is ok, baby was moving nodding head, moving feet, no areas of bleeding at all. Baby was measuring 29mm right in the upper scale of normal but dh is 6ft 5! He was a lovely consultant he said there was absolutely no concern in his eyes at this exact time, no explanation for the brown blood but due to my history he advised complete pelvic rest, we hadn't bd at all but apparently orgasms can also be an issue, so from now on def nothing! Once again cried with relief. Have 3 pics will post one when I get home, thank you all for your constant support, it really means a lot xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw hun that is such a relief - now do as the doc said and get your feet up:happydance:

Looking forward to more scan pictures :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm just on the way home, everything is ok, baby was moving nodding head, moving feet, no areas of bleeding at all. Baby was measuring 29mm right in the upper scale of normal but dh is 6ft 5! He was a lovely consultant he said there was absolutely no concern in his eyes at this exact time, no explanation for the brown blood but due to my history he advised complete pelvic rest, we hadn't bd at all but apparently orgasms can also be an issue, so from now on def nothing! Once again cried with relief. Have 3 pics will post one when I get home, thank you all for your constant support, it really means a lot xxxxx

Becks, so glad everything is alright, have been thinking about you :hugs:

I had another scan this morning, but didn't want to say anything until I knew you were ok.

Still measuring to my dates and due date of 16th sept, although consultant told me they will induce 2 weeks early!

View attachment 578909


This is my little butter bean, who had a little wiggle whilst we were watching.

Anyway Becks, at least you must now be feeling a lot more reassured having had a scan at 8 weeks, but if you are anything like me, I still can't relax!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa what a wonderful, wonderful pic, I had a few tears looking at that, I'm so very happy for you xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

So relieved for you Becks, now relax!!!
And love the picture Lisa.xx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks both, still a nervous wreck going for scan, such a relief when they say they can see the HB. Can try and relax for a few days as we have a nuchal scan next week at a private clinic, so no doubt will be all tensed up again then.


----------



## josie1234

Great pics. Glad things were ok Becks. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

My little bean, can't believe I can see legs and feet now:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1170-1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> My little bean, can't believe I can see legs and feet now:) xxx

It's amazing how much they change in such a short space of time, lovely little turtle bean:happydance:

From my scan she saw all 4 limbs and its stomach.


----------



## Oasis717

Can't wait til my 12 week scan now, the change in just one week is amazing let alone three:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's got what a scare but delighted all ok :) beck,s and Dance what fab photos of your little ones they make me well up . 

Me I'm 5dpo now and feeling fine ( had some nauseous feeling yesterday pm and again today, not like tummy bug sick feeling different . Anyway thinking its all in my head as its way to early for all that . Have slight cramping too and a bit of a weird taste in my mouth but again not reading too much into it (. Yeah right ! ) anyway I'm off to Birmingham for Crufts dog show so will kill a few days :) 

Have to be at the airport a 6am so better get packing . Love to all , catch up with you all after the weekend :)


----------



## Oasis717

I still think they're good signs hunni, I had them very early! Have a fab weekend xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Beck's got what a scare but delighted all ok :) beck,s and Dance what fab photos of your little ones they make me well up .
> 
> Me I'm 5dpo now and feeling fine ( had some nauseous feeling yesterday pm and again today, not like tummy bug sick feeling different . Anyway thinking its all in my head as its way to early for all that . Have slight cramping too and a bit of a weird taste in my mouth but again not reading too much into it (. Yeah right ! ) anyway I'm off to Birmingham for Crufts dog show so will kill a few days :)
> 
> Have to be at the airport a 6am so better get packing . Love to all , catch up with you all after the weekend :)

Regina, not sure where in uk you are, but to get a plane to crufts you must be a fair way off. We live literally 15-20 mins drive from NEC and will not be visiting crufts.

I think when you have something on your doorstep you never seem to bother with it. It`s only in the last few years that we visited Warwick Castle for the first time.

We are only about a 25 minute drive from Stratford-upon-Avon and we are there a lot at weekends especially in the summer. There are all these people from all over the world, especially Japan and USA, all queing to get in Shakespeare`s birthplace and we have never been there!!!!!

How is everyone doing today?

Jo from your chart i would guess today is OV day, let`s see what happens to temp tomorrow, hopefully will be a good rise!


----------



## crazymam

pictures look great ladies, have any of you seen the 3d/4d videos you can get ? they cost about 200 i think. my friend had one done last year. it was amazing! 
left, i had symtoms from 6dpo and tested 7 dpo and had the faintest of lines in fact so faint not even sure it was there?! fingers crossed xx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok, Jo I hope you get that confirmation of ovulation soon:) xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Jo - Hope we see the big temp rise soon:happydance:

Becks - How are your symptoms today - bet they're back:winkwink: loving the pics amazing how quick they grow - you forget don't you:flower:

Dance - Congrats hun and a lovely scan pic - hope one day to be able to put up my own scan pics:happydance:

Left - Hope you enjoy crufts - what type of dogs are your fave - we have a collie and a springer:dohh:

AFM - Went to Drs yesterday because of sore boobies:blush: he said well it's not cancer er wasn't even thinking along those lines:cry: he said a lot women don't O as often when they reach a certain age, it's not because of your last m.c, it's not because you are on the change - maybe you are pg? take paracetamol and rub in some ibru gel and keep testing until your next period - WHAT! anyway took his advice and this morning they were not as sore (I don't think) wore a lightweight lacy bra for bed to - hubby saw it and I didn't need to pin him down:blush:

OPKs are still looking good - even got hubby to try just in case it was a dodgy batch - his control line is there but his LH is like when we first begin testing and it's there barely (if he didn't think I was mad before he does now):haha:

Followed docs orders and tested last night - NEGATIVE :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all thanks for the comments. Me too i hope i get a temp rise. We ll see. Left - have a good time at crufts. Garf good luck. Hows things crazy?


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Jo - Hope we see the big temp rise soon:happydance:
> 
> Becks - How are your symptoms today - bet they're back:winkwink: loving the pics amazing how quick they grow - you forget don't you:flower:
> 
> Dance - Congrats hun and a lovely scan pic - hope one day to be able to put up my own scan pics:happydance:
> 
> Left - Hope you enjoy crufts - what type of dogs are your fave - we have a collie and a springer:dohh:
> 
> AFM - Went to Drs yesterday because of sore boobies:blush: he said well it's not cancer er wasn't even thinking along those lines:cry: he said a lot women don't O as often when they reach a certain age, it's not because of your last m.c, it's not because you are on the change - maybe you are pg? take paracetamol and rub in some ibru gel and keep testing until your next period - WHAT! anyway took his advice and this morning they were not as sore (I don't think) wore a lightweight lacy bra for bed to - hubby saw it and I didn't need to pin him down:blush:
> 
> OPKs are still looking good - even got hubby to try just in case it was a dodgy batch - his control line is there but his LH is like when we first begin testing and it's there barely (if he didn't think I was mad before he does now):haha:
> 
> Followed docs orders and tested last night - NEGATIVE :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I could just image my DH face if. Asked him to POAS:dohh:


----------



## Creative

You'd have been shocked if his had come up positive!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I have read of some ladies getting positives for their dh on internet cheapie! Xxx
Fiona my symptoms came back after being awol for two days and I'm back to feeling rough as,anything! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Hi all thanks for the comments. Me too i hope i get a temp rise. We ll see. Left - have a good time at crufts. Garf good luck. Hows things crazy?

I found the ferning test really good Josie. and really cheap to do! I could actually see getting close to ovulation, and I am fine as can be Josie, thanks. Boobs very sore, and feel sick as a dog today. tired too but did wake up at 3am and then 6.30am for a pee, how does that work when I am not drinking through the night then?
Hope you are enjoying crufts Left, my cousins are there too. xx


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all thanks for the comments. Me too i hope i get a temp rise. We ll see. Left - have a good time at crufts. Garf good luck. Hows things crazy?
> 
> I found the ferning test really good Josie. and really cheap to do! I could actually see getting close to ovulation, and I am fine as can be Josie, thanks. Boobs very sore, and feel sick as a dog today. tired too but did wake up at 3am and then 6.30am for a pee, how does that work when I am not drinking through the night then?
> Hope you are enjoying crufts Left, my cousins are there too. xxClick to expand...

It's all to do with the extra blood going through your body and something to do with your kidneys, working harder and producing more wee.


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all thanks for the comments. Me too i hope i get a temp rise. We ll see. Left - have a good time at crufts. Garf good luck. Hows things crazy?
> 
> I found the ferning test really good Josie. and really cheap to do! I could actually see getting close to ovulation, and I am fine as can be Josie, thanks. Boobs very sore, and feel sick as a dog today. tired too but did wake up at 3am and then 6.30am for a pee, how does that work when I am not drinking through the night then?
> Hope you are enjoying crufts Left, my cousins are there too. xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's all to do with the extra blood going through your body and something to do with your kidneys, working harder and producing more wee.Click to expand...

You would think after 4 kids I would have known that:blush: My symptoms are lot more intense this time compared to the last two times which ended in miscarriages so hoping this is a good sign. nausea is on and off today, boobs wont stop hurting, and fell asleep this afternoon only to be woken up as I needed the toilet again!
think I will try an exercise dvd , a pregnancy one though one though of course x


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Hope you have a nice Mothers Day today. Please to say temp rose slightly this morning. Xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all how are you today? Hope you have a lovely Mothers Day today. Pleased to say my temp rose slightly this morning. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning all how are you today? Hope you have a lovely Mothers Day today. Pleased to say my temp rose slightly this morning. Xx

Looking good.:thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Happy mother's day ladies:) hope you all have a fab day xxxx 

Yes looking good Jo, yay for the temp rise xxxx


----------



## crazymam

hope you have all had a lovely mothers day, and looking good Josie xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tried my best to have a good mothers day/wedding anniversary but I've felt so ill this week it was all I could do to watch films and take it easy:( I'm very grateful I have all these symptoms but it's hard as I have felt so bad this week and I've lost all enjoyment in eating these past weeks I just eat cause I have to, it doesn't give me any pleasure anymore so I'm hoping in a few weeks that will change at least, I loved my food before and I miss that! Still I'd only be worrying if I didn't feel like death so I musnt grumble:) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Tried my best to have a good mothers day/wedding anniversary but I've felt so ill this week it was all I could do to watch films and take it easy:( I'm very grateful I have all these symptoms but it's hard as I have felt so bad this week and I've lost all enjoyment in eating these past weeks I just eat cause I have to, it doesn't give me any pleasure anymore so I'm hoping in a few weeks that will change at least, I loved my food before and I miss that! Still I'd only be worrying if I didn't feel like death so I musnt grumble:) xxx


Becks sorry you day didn't go to plan, but its good that you feel so bad, as you say, if you didn't you,d be worrying.

You are at the peak time now for sickness, so maybe it will start to ease off. I now don't feel so sick during the day, althoiugjh still do in mornings. Felt horribly sick yesterday am and heaved quite a few times ( have to mae sure I'm sat on loo as I tend to have a little dribble! Sorry If TMI!)

Also heaved a couple of times after my tea yesterday.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, your chart looks good to me this month, obvious when OV took place as you have a lovely temp rise, which would suggest you did actually OV. Yu have your test tomorrow don't you?
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## josie1234

Yes i am pleased with it going up. Thanks Lisa. Yes test is tomorrow. Not sure how long it takes for results. Feel drained today. Normally work 4-9 pm but last night worked til 11. How are you today? Any more heaving?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yes i am pleased with it going up. Thanks Lisa. Yes test is tomorrow. Not sure how long it takes for results. Feel drained today. Normally work 4-9 pm but last night worked til 11. How are you today? Any more heaving?

Yes, bit of heaving again this morning, although certainly not as bad as it was.

Can't remember how long the results take, but mine didn't come back until after I knew I was PG!


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, I like mornings, until I start eating I feel ok but as soon as I've had breakfast it all starts and lasts all day! We have woken up to snow this morning so ds 4 is pleased:) 
Jo you should get your crosshairs soon on your chart, looking really good:) enjoy the day everyone xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

I am not on vip now on ff so does it still show cross hairs? Do you eat little and often Becks?


----------



## dancareoi

I feel sick almost as soon as I get out of bed and heave before breakfast. After breakfast feels ok for a while, then my blood sugars stop to drop and then i Start to feel a little queasy again so have to eat again. Eating helps me, but I have to be careful with the snacks due to the diabetes!

We had the very very slightest amount of snow, just a sprinkle really. Although just noticed now windy it is.


----------



## josie1234

No snow here at the mo. Nice and sunny but v cold. Off to do some food shopping. Hate food shopping! Have a good day xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa i meant to ask, are you having any tests done? I spoke with my mw and she said I wilk prob come back high risk for downs cause of my age, but I came back medium risk with ds and I was 36 then, she said the CVS test has replaced the amnio (had one of those with dd12 as blood test said high risk downs, what rubbish she was fine) and the chances of mc are 0.01 percent or something. Guess ill have to see what happens at 12 week scan xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks i had a high risk with DS and i was 30 then. Think it was 1 in 100. Cant remember. Everything was fine though. Was worried that i would have the same again but not necessarily so. But obv will be higher risk due to age. X


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's similar to me Jo, with dd12, that's when they did just the blood test and it came back high risk, I was 16 weeks and shed just started kicking, the amnio was fairly painful, then I had the awful 4 day wait as it was over weekend to find out she was ok. Guess will have to wait and see what happens this time, at least the tests have advanced since then:) xxxx I have my date for 12 week scan, three weeks from tomorrow xx


----------



## dancareoi

My sister came back high risk at 29 for DS, she had amino and all was good.

With my DS I had a private nuchal scan, I was 38 at time. It came out low risk with maternal age of a 15 year old!

When I had nuchal with the one I lost last year, was 40. Before test was done it started as high risk, but at the end it was the same as the one when I was 38!

I know each PG is different.

I could have had nuchal on NHS last week, but it is only about 80% accurate and you have to wait for results. So I am having private nuchal this week, had bloods done for it last week, this is 97% accurate.


----------



## josie1234

Yes, amnio was very painful. think I had to wait about 2 weeks for results. didn't tell my mum I had high risk cos I know she would have been on the phone every 5 mins asking if results were in. Here's opk for today. I am now on cd 22 so not long to wait. hubby took sample in and they won't test it because it wasn't in the right pot. it was the pot he got given from his doctor in the medical centre. so we now have to go to the hospital to collect a pot to do a sample! grrr.
 



Attached Files:







20130311_152651.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

Aw Josie - What a faff! - but will all be worth it when you get the BFP:happydance:

Ladies I can't remember having a nuchal scan with either of my boys :dohh: I think if I'm lucky to get that far I will just leave it - there is a little boy in the village who has downs and I'm friends with his mum although he is hard work I am sure what an absolutely fantastic personality he has. I have one child with special needs (autism) so the more the merrier I say:winkwink: Mind you if you get extra scans now that might be different:haha:

Is there anyone else apart from me and Josie still waiting for BFP?:flower:

Hope you all had a lovely mother's day - I did we went down to see my SIL and our 2 year old nephew kept pointing at me and saying baby aaarrrrgh he's just started saying words wonder if he knows something I don't:winkwink: certainly was a conversation stopper:haha:

Hope all you preggo ladies are being extra careful if there is snow where you are:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Aw Josie - What a faff! - but will all be worth it when you get the BFP:happydance:
> 
> Ladies I can't remember having a nuchal scan with either of my boys :dohh: I think if I'm lucky to get that far I will just leave it - there is a little boy in the village who has downs and I'm friends with his mum although he is hard work I am sure what an absolutely fantastic personality he has. I have one child with special needs (autism) so the more the merrier I say:winkwink: Mind you if you get extra scans now that might be different:haha:
> 
> Is there anyone else apart from me and Josie still waiting for BFP?:flower:
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely mother's day - I did we went down to see my SIL and our 2 year old nephew kept pointing at me and saying baby aaarrrrgh he's just started saying words wonder if he knows something I don't:winkwink: certainly was a conversation stopper:haha:
> 
> Hope all you preggo ladies are being extra careful if there is snow where you are:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey Fiona, we don't have any lying snow here, jus the odd little ball here And there.

My DS(2) just made me smile. The TV was off and he was stood there with the remote in his hand. "Mommy the tele is off, it wasn't my fault!" I asked him whose fault it was "it was my arm!"

You gotta love them:dohh:


----------



## josie1234

Garfie thats so interesting. Maybe kids know something we dont lol. Fingers crossed


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Garfie thats so interesting. Maybe kids know something we dont lol. Fingers crossed

Just studying your chart again, temps look great and DTD is excellent timing with a gap between, perfect!


----------



## crazymam

Hope everyone isn't too cold today?
Looks like you are now in the 2ww Josie, fingers crossed then.
I have just woke up after what was supposed to be a short catnap after tea and ended up as an hour snooze!
Going to have a nice bath and put my pyjamas on and have an early night I think x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes very cold today:( I thought I was going to have a good day today but as soon as I'd had lunch that was it, sickness, headaches etc, my mood is shocking today! I swear I've never been this moody in any pregnancy lol xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Yes very cold today:( I thought I was going to have a good day today but as soon as I'd had lunch that was it, sickness, headaches etc, my mood is shocking today! I swear I've never been this moody in any pregnancy lol xxxxx

all good signs though!!! I am ok when I first wake but it hits me about 11ish and lasts all day. I wasn't as bad as this with my other pregnancies , except the twins, not sure if I could face another set of twins though :wacko:
I have only asked for one lol The tiredness is the same as my other pregnancies though, completely zonked!
My first sign of miscarrying was when I woke up raring to go on my cross trainer, so hoping that doesn't happen until after the 9 months.
We were talking about the downs test etc too. Can you get these tests earlier if you go private?
I was going to pay for a scan at 6 weeks anyway just to reassure myself, as if a clearblue and 6 internet cheapies and feeling sick and tired with sore boobs wasn't enough! I just really need to see a heartbeat this time. x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Yes very cold today:( I thought I was going to have a good day today but as soon as I'd had lunch that was it, sickness, headaches etc, my mood is shocking today! I swear I've never been this moody in any pregnancy lol xxxxx
> 
> all good signs though!!! I am ok when I first wake but it hits me about 11ish and lasts all day. I wasn't as bad as this with my other pregnancies , except the twins, not sure if I could face another set of twins though :wacko:
> I have only asked for one lol The tiredness is the same as my other pregnancies though, completely zonked!
> My first sign of miscarrying was when I woke up raring to go on my cross trainer, so hoping that doesn't happen until after the 9 months.
> We were talking about the downs test etc too. Can you get these tests earlier if you go private?
> I was going to pay for a scan at 6 weeks anyway just to reassure myself, as if a clearblue and 6 internet cheapies and feeling sick and tired with sore boobs wasn't enough! I just really need to see a heartbeat this time. xClick to expand...

In the past bloods wee taken at 16 weeks for DS but don't know if that is still the case.

The nuchal scan can only be done between 11+ 4 and 13 + 6 weeks, give or take a day.

Glad you and Becks are both feeling bad!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , had an amazing time at Crufts . A friend of mine was competing in the agility with his collie Bonnie . Spent a fortune on our three fur babies :) who are now all happily playing with balls and tugging of varying shapes and sizes lol. Well me I am now DPO 8 . I have been feeling exhausted ( not sure if that is from the travel and two hectic days or something else ;) ) have been feeling very low grade nauseous on and off every day mostly in the pm but not to the extent of reaching or anything just a feeling in my tummy . My cm has changed from clear watery to / lotion and creamy . No sore boobs at all which I had the last time round from the very beginning . Oh when I was away I did have a very vivid dream that I was pregnant again but mis carrying . Went for a scan and the doctor said yes we are sorry you are mis carrying this baby but your other baby is doing fine and is measuring 17 weeks ! Weird orwhat lol..... 

Glad to hear everyone is feeling like crap and heaving a lot :))


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you had a good time Regina, not so good about the dream though! Xxx
I was asked by my mw if I agreed to the testing which will be done on 2nd April at my 12 week scan, I'm just gunna wait and see what the results say and then decide:) xxxx


----------



## crazymam

well hope everyone is doing well today!
i did another clearblue digi today, just for reassurance. relievedwhen it read 2-3 weeks this time. got my docs appt in the morning . x


----------



## josie1234

Good luck for docs appointment tomorrow. Not too bad today. Hope snows not too bad where you all are. Temp dropped a bit this morning. Had prog test done today so will let u know when i get results.


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> well hope everyone is doing well today!
> i did another clearblue digi today, just for reassurance. relievedwhen it read 2-3 weeks this time. got my docs appt in the morning . x

That's brilliant, so reassuring when you see that 2-3 weeks! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Good luck for docs appointment tomorrow. Not too bad today. Hope snows not too bad where you all are. Temp dropped a bit this morning. Had prog test done today so will let u know when i get results.

fingers crossed for your test josie xxx
snow all gone here but we didnt have much anyway x


----------



## Oasis717

Ds was out building a snowman earlier were in the south east so had quite a bit! My moods are still shocking lol, can't wait til my hormones level out, well I hope they do! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Crazy - yeah for 2-3 weeks

Jo- temp is still higher so still looks good

Becks, glad you are still feeling bad!


----------



## Left wonderin

Delighted your feeling rotten Becks ;) Jo fingers crossed for you . Dance over the 13 week mark :))) 

Me 9 DPO and waiting !!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo Lisa yes I've just noticed your ticker! I'm catching you up:) lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Getting there, but still can't relax though.

I am starting to get the odd little flicker and I am sure it's the baby, its def not wind, because I want getting it this time last week!

Every now and again I get this funny little feeling in my tummy, hoping it is a good sign that all is ok.

Heaving in sink again this morning and brought up some bile! Everyone was upstairs, so went into utility to block out any noise so DS and DD wouldn't hear. Walked back into kitchen and DD is sat at the table listening to everything!

I think she suspects something, because this is now the second time she has caught me being sick in a morning! Last time she asked me if I was having a baby!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Lisa that is so cute , when do you plan on telling them . They will be so excited . How exciting about the flutters . It must feel like forever watching the tickers but me looking in fromthe outside the weeks are flying by ! I'm still waiting 5 days to testing if Af does not show up first . Hoping and praying that I have cause for celebration on paddy,s day and I get a leprachon beanie :) 

Xxxxx to everyone else


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Awh Lisa that is so cute , when do you plan on telling them . They will be so excited . How exciting about the flutters . It must feel like forever watching the tickers but me looking in fromthe outside the weeks are flying by ! I'm still waiting 5 days to testing if Af does not show up first . Hoping and praying that I have cause for celebration on paddy,s day and I get a leprachon beanie :)
> 
> Xxxxx to everyone else

A paddy's day beanie would be lovely.

Other people's pregnancies always seem to go so fast, but when it's your own the weeks seem to slow down.

If all goes well, we will wait as along as possible until we tell anyone including the kids. We told them before when I was 13 weeks that we were having another baby, only to have to tell them 3 weeks later that the baby had died, we can never ever put them through anything like that again, hence the reason we want to wait.

Sending lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks Dance . It must have been heartbreaking having to tell your children that news :( how old are your children ?


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Awh thanks Dance . It must have been heartbreaking having to tell your children that news :( how old are your children ?


DS 11 - starting secondary school in sept(got a place at the grammer school of his choice)

DD 8 - going on 18!

DS - 2 - oblivious to what's going on!

What about you?


----------



## Left wonderin

Me I am still trying for no 1 . At the moment only have 3 fur babies but hoping to add to our family reeeealy soon ;) lol...... Unfortunately didn't find the man until a few years ago and have been trying for a year and a half now with only one pregnancy which ended in mc at 11+4 on Christmas Eve gone .


----------



## Left wonderin

I have 4 sisters all with lots of kids , its nice being an aunt but I want to be a mam :)


----------



## Oasis717

You will get there:) xxxxxx
Lisa I felt my son for the first time just before 14 weeks, I'm so excited for you, that's my goal, what I'm looking forward to most, to feel the baby xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Left - fingers crossed for you and hope the time goes quick so you can get your BFP. Lisa,love that you can feel flutters. Hope everyone is ok. Didnt sleep very well, woke up feeling really upset. Dreamt that i was talking to her and she was telling me there was no hope to have a baby. Temp went up though.


----------



## Left wonderin

Who were you talking to in your dream Jo . You do know that our dreams are supposed to be the opposite of the future ie If you dream some one is dying its a long life for them , no babies means Lots of Babies :) 

Morning everyone


----------



## josie1234

Lol. I forgot to put that i was talking to a doctor.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Aw Lisa the flickers are amazing - aren't they? :hugs:

Josie - Yea for your temp going up - anyone care to tell me what is happening with mine I feel like I'm a kettle about to boil:haha: maybe I won't O this month again:cry:

Becks - How are you feeling today?:flower:

Crazy - Good luck at your appointment :hugs:

AFM - Not sure at all what is happening - still got sore boobs but the paracetamol seems to take the edge off :happydance: still testing negative and now ran out of tests:cry: my temp seems to be higher than ever but :shrug:

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, Jo that's another good rise, hopefully it keeps going up. I had a very vivid dream last nite but it was a nightmare, my fault for watching a horror film right before going to sleep. My boobs seem to have gone back to being unbearable! They hurt til 12 weeks with my son. 10 weeks tomorrow. I lost the first last year at 11 plus 4. Can't wait to pass that. Xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Morning ladies.

Fiona, sorry, but your chart has stumped me, totally different from last month so difficult to see what's going on, maybe it will become clearer over the next couple of days.

Jo. Still looking good.

Becks, its good to pass those milestones, sept loss was 8+6 so I was glad to pass that one.

Regina, keep hoping and maybe you too will get your rainbow:dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes definitely I can't wait to get to 12 weeks just to get past that awful milestone. Still not letting myself get excited just yet. I feel like I have to detach myself a bit just in case. That's so sad:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Yes definitely I can't wait to get to 12 weeks just to get past that awful milestone. Still not letting myself get excited just yet. I feel like I have to detach myself a bit just in case. That's so sad:( xxxx

I know wha you mean about not letting yourself get excited, I still feel that way and that's after another scan today.

We had a private nuchal scan. My risk factor to start with was very high, 1 in 74 with 1 in 150 high risk.

However, when the checked all the markers and checked against the bloods they took last week, my risk reduced to low at 1 in 1484 and even lower risk for trisonomy. I have the maternal age of a 22 year old. They have a 97% detection rate, so we are happy with those odds.

Baby has grown 1cm since last Friday and still measures perfect for the dates.

Still feel I can't relax and enjoy just yet though.


----------



## Oasis717

That's fantastic news Lisa, I'm not sure we could afford the private test:( I didn't realise the NHS was only 80% accurate so I'm a bit worried now. I didn't even know you could get that done privately, wish I had! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> That's fantastic news Lisa, I'm not sure we could afford the private test:( I didn't realise the NHS was only 80% accurate so I'm a bit worried now. I didn't even know you could get that done privately, wish I had! Xx

Its not cheap, cost us £175!

They said if we weren't comfortable with the result there are other options, although they said because of what our results show they don't see any reason for us to test further.

The one everyone knows about Is the Amnio, which I definately wouldn't want.

There is now this new test since November, where they can take a sample of blood and send it to the USA to be tested, the result of which is 99.9% accurate, this costs a mere £700!!!!!!!

We are happy with the result we have and will take a chance on the remaining 3%.

I am back at diabetic clinic next Monday, seeing my midwife Tuesday and another scan later in the week!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I've just Been googling it and it was coming out at around 195, less than I thought, what worries me more is they are saying the NHS test is only 80% accurate and they dont check the nasal bone which private scans do but the NHS test does check the nasal bone, my mw was telling about it at my last app. I'm so confused now! I've already had an amnio 13years ago with dd, it was the top proff himself that did it and I was a bit in awe as I'd seen him loads on the tele! He was wonderful, the blood test back then was complete rubbish and she came back very high risk. She wasn't. I don't know what to do now. My NHS scan is already booked. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Yes I've just Been googling it and it was coming out at around 195, less than I thought, what worries me more is they are saying the NHS test is only 80% accurate and they dont check the nasal bone which private scans do but the NHS test does check the nasal bone, my mw was telling about it at my last app. I'm so confused now! I've already had an amnio 13years ago with dd, it was the top proff himself that did it and I was a bit in awe as I'd seen him loads on the tele! He was wonderful, the blood test back then was complete rubbish and she came back very high risk. She wasn't. I don't know what to do now. My NHS scan is already booked. Xx

What about putting it another way. When your DD came back high risk for DS you obviously decided to proceed with the PG. so if you had a test that came back high risk this time, I assume you would also continue with the pregnancy, therefore if that is the case, wouldn't the NHS one be sufficient?

Just playing Devil's advocate!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Dance , hope still lives here lol.... Even if its not this month there will be a month and I will get my rainbow baby :)) pounding headache 10 DPO but not SS ;) no sore boobs a bit of a worry but don't think I noticed a single symptom on my last pregnancy until I actually found out at 5 weeks . 

Anyway enough about me , lisa great news from your appointment today and you will be 11+ 7 in no time :) Beck's so delighted you are still feeling good/ bad . Can I ask what are the tests for downsyndrom and Edwards ?


----------



## Oasis717

No what it was Lisa was that with dd I had very high risk come back just from the blood test they used at that time and on that basis had an amnio, with ds it wasn't the tests that gave me high risk it was my son being diagnosed with a kidney condition which one doctor told me was more prevalent in ds children, the actual test wasn't high enough to warrant an amnio, it was more what this doctor told me which worried me the whole rest of my pregnancy. Sorry I should have explained a bit better. The kidney condition rectified itself within two months of being born and my midwife said that doctor should never have told me that. Obviously 5 years on my age will make a big difference. Dh is happy to have the NHS test and thinks we should wait to see what they say first, I think that's a good idea. I would like better odds than 80% but if there is a problem we could always get a private scan as a second opinion before taking any further action xxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. How are you all this morning. My chart now has a line on and saying 8 dpo. DH got new sample pot from hosp. Had to book new appt to take it in and the only one he could get was 28 mar. When he is working. How is that going to work lol. He is going to see if he can swap his day off. If not it will be trip to toilet me collecting it and dropping it off at hosp! Sorry if tmi lol. Romantic eh?


----------



## crazymam

good news lisa and try not to worry becks. i was emotional wreck yesterday as went somewhere through work and they had a display for national downs syndrom day next week. they had dond a thought tree and it was adults with downs syndrome who had wrote their thoughts down. i always thought i would terminate a pregnancy but after yesterday my head is all over the place and really dont think i could now. i wont tell you all they said though as it really is heartbreaking x


----------



## josie1234

Yeh it is heartbreaking but my aunty had a baby with Downs.They are so loving and caring. I just realised i changed my settings on FF so thats why the line has come on chart. Really bad backache and cramps at the mo.


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Yeh it is heartbreaking but my aunty had a baby with Downs.They are so loving and caring. I just realised i changed my settings on FF so thats why the line has come on chart. Really bad backache and cramps at the mo.

lets hope those cramps are good signs then! x


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> good news lisa and try not to worry becks. i was emotional wreck yesterday as went somewhere through work and they had a display for national downs syndrom day next week. they had dond a thought tree and it was adults with downs syndrome who had wrote their thoughts down. i always thought i would terminate a pregnancy but after yesterday my head is all over the place and really dont think i could now. i wont tell you all they said though as it really is heartbreaking x

Oh that's so sad:( the way I am at the moment that would have had me in pieces, so hard to know what to do isn't it xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, I think you are right to have NHs scan and just take it from there.


----------



## crazymam

if we go down nhs route for tests at how many weeks would we have final results? i know they offer cvs here which i was yold was better, by the midwife x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes see that's what I'm confused about, everything I've read says CVS mc rate 1-2% amnio 0.5-1% but my mw told me the CVS test has replaced the amnio in our area and mc rate is now only 0.5% with that now, I guess the best thing to do is ask the experts at the hospital at the time xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Wow you ladies have been a chatty bunch:haha:

Grrrrrrrr why does that happen just wrote out a reply to you all and the sodding lappy came up with error........ :wacko:

Okay does anyone care to explain my chart to me? - as this morning I took a test NEGATIVE took another at lunch as I was feeling dizzy - POSITIVE vv faint but the lady in boots could see it :haha: yes she must think I'm mad as I asked her did it have colour in it:flower:

So now if I am here we go again and I'm not sure where I am how many DPO I am or anything:shrug:

Hubby doesn't know as he has to much stress going on with work - so sorry ladies you are my sounding board:blush:

Ok I will try and put a pic up - please give me your advice of course I will POAS in the morning but until then I have a whole night to get through:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Wow you ladies have been a chatty bunch:haha:
> 
> Grrrrrrrr why does that happen just wrote out a reply to you all and the sodding lappy came up with error........ :wacko:
> 
> Okay does anyone care to explain my chart to me? - as this morning I took a test NEGATIVE took another at lunch as I was feeling dizzy - POSITIVE vv faint but the lady in boots could see it :haha: yes she must think I'm mad as I asked her did it have colour in it:flower:
> 
> So now if I am here we go again and I'm not sure where I am how many DPO I am or anything:shrug:
> 
> Hubby doesn't know as he has to much stress going on with work - so sorry ladies you are my sounding board:blush:
> 
> Ok I will try and put a pic up - please give me your advice of course I will POAS in the morning but until then I have a whole night to get through:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I have no idea with your chart, its got a mind of its own.

Try and post a picture of your test, my very first test was v v v v v v v faint, but the line was there. Excited to see your test:happydance:

Becks and crazy, I don't know anything about Cvs testing or how long the Amnio results take., so can't help I'm afraid.


----------



## garfie

Opinions ladies:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Opinions ladies:flower:

I see alone, although v v v faint, this is how my first one looked. There is a line there.

I posted a picture of my on countdowntopregnancy under the test gallery and asked people to vote on whether positive or negative. With a line like that, I got a majority of positive votes!

Can't you do another one today, or don't you have enough wee saved up!:wacko:

Alternatively. Suppose FMU tomorrow?:thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Fiona I can most definitely see that, what test is it hunni, that's darker than my v first faint line, wow!! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

its vvv faint but i can see it. mine was so faint on the sunday it wa almost invisible that i ignored it. got my positive on the tuesday which was more definite. was still faint on the monday, i know its hard but try waiting til sat? Do u feel it though? X


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry Lisa I think I'm gunna wait and ask at the hospital:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies 

Thanks for your lovely comments - hubby has got the Lappy now so I'm on my phone - not sure how far I am becks :shrug: it was a cheapy pound shop test which is why I'm wary:dohh:

I guess I will no more tomorrow sorry crazy no way can I wait until sat:haha:

I wish I could share with my hubby but not yet:cry:

As for feeling it I feel a bit light headed had the amazing sore boobies and really weird temps hope it's all positive :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

garfie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comments - hubby has got the Lappy now so I'm on my phone - not sure how far I am becks :shrug: it was a cheapy pound shop test which is why I'm wary:dohh:
> 
> I guess I will no more tomorrow sorry crazy no way can I wait until sat:haha:
> 
> I wish I could share with my hubby but not yet:cry:
> 
> As for feeling it I feel a bit light headed had the amazing sore boobies and really weird temps hope it's all positive :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

 its all sounding promising!!! Fingers crossed for you. When was your last period?


----------



## Oasis717

I thought it was a Superdrug early but that def dies have colour to it, I couldn't even pick my line up on camera the first positive I got so I'm really hoping for you, can't wait to see your next test:) xxx
Afm the new worry of the day is.......Braxton hicks, I asked my mw if I could be having Braxton hicks very early with my first loss last year and she said it's possible due to the amount of pregnancies I had, well that pregnancy ended in mc and now today the very mild painless tightenings have started again leaving me now worried, as if I don't have enough to worry about! I've googled it and many women with 3+ children can feel them this early but it's of small comfort, gunna have a load of water as dehydration can be the cause, life's never dull at this end that's for sure! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks I felt that as well, just very very mild. I thought they felt like BH and thought couldn't be a this stage! Sometimes I put it down to the baby moving around as well.

Fiona, thinking about it that line is darker than my first line, I had to pull me test apart to try and see it!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh really Lisa? That makes me feel so much better thank you xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning all. How are you all this morning. My chart now has a line on and saying 8 dpo. DH got new sample pot from hosp. Had to book new appt to take it in and the only one he could get was 28 mar. When he is working. How is that going to work lol. He is going to see if he can swap his day off. If not it will be trip to toilet me collecting it and dropping it off at hosp! Sorry if tmi lol. Romantic eh?

Jo, sometimes FF is a bit random and outs cross hairs in wrong place, you can override it and put in the cycle date you think it was. I think your OV date was CD20 which puts you 5dpo!


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:
 

> Oh really Lisa? That makes me feel so much better thank you xxxxxx

Maybe some of its is down to baby moving around, I know it is a little early, but you never know.

How is your sickness now?

Happy 10 weeks - double figures!:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thank you Lisa, I know can't believe I've got here pretty much unscathed so far! Well I felt ds at 14 weeks so you never know:) I was feeling better the last couple of days then today awful again! I seem to be getting some breaks between feeling so bad but I have to say I've felt terrible today which dh is pleased about, not that I'm suffering but with first loss last year my symptoms diminished by now completely, so I'd rather feel bad than good xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy double figures Becks :) and so glad your feeling awful today ;) Garfie I too can see the faint line and I never see them lol.. Good luck for poas tommrow . Me I'm starting to panic DPO 11 , went to the chemist and picked up frer but chickened out and put them back . Not ready to see a bfn yet , will wait till Sunday . Meanwhile as for SS my list is endless lol.... Tiredness ( others commenting how wreaked I look ) , headaches , cramping, mild nauceous feeling on and off since Dpo4 , starving today the empty hunger feeling , burping , wet down below thinking AF arriving any second , emotional , vivid dream ....... Everything but a bump lol........ 

I hate going to the loo now , its like playing Russian roulette . If no Af by Sunday ill test I think .


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, goodness all those symptoms sound so promising! I don't blame you for not wanting to see a bfn but I was testing at 5dpo! Couldn't help myself, then lo and behold faint line at 6 dpo which I dismissed as an evap til I got another line the next day and tested with a Superdrug early test and got a line, I'm still stressing over these tightenings, they've been pretty much constant all night, you're only supposed to get a few Braxton hicks so I don't know what's going on but cause I had them last year I don't like it, might ring the mw tomorrow, see what she says xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh god everyone I'm freaking out ! Last night before bed I wiped and there was the tiniest amount of blood ( more of a streak but tiny ) my heart sank and I thought here we go the witch has got me again , went to bed fully expecting AF to be here this morning . Well no sign , even checked my cervix to see if she was here but nope watery cm with some creamy , nothing else not even a hint of anything . The streak ( if I can even call it that it was so small ) looked like I had wiped a very small cut , it was very faint also . I'm thinking could I have had a small cut on my vagina lol ???? 

Anyway this morning I really do feel sick but not as a symptom from nerves !!!!! 
I have such a dread of the witch turning up this month ....... I'll test Sunday if I don't die from nerves first !!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry beck , I didn't even say hi I'm so consumed by me , the feelings could be normal, poor you must be hyper sensitive to ever twinge, sensation and everything it must be a nightmare ! I'm so hoping I can join you in that anxiety soon xxxxxx its good to call the mw even if it is to put your mind a ease . I think we should all get a home scanning machine so you can see baby every day :))))


----------



## garfie

Well Ladies

Must have been a dodgy one - I POAS and it was negative - so sad and now when I enter my temp FF has me at 4DPO :wacko:

I'm sorry I didn't get back on here last night - not only did I loose the lappy to hubby but I then lost my phone to the eldest - he likes that game 4 pics 1 word:haha:

Becks - I'm sure everything is fine hun - but I would also contact your mw just to maybe have a reassuring chat:happydance:

Left - Oh I hope it is IB - do you normally spot before AF:hugs:

Josie - Any new symptoms yet?:winkwink:

Lisa - How are you feeling - when do you plan to tell your children:hugs:

Crazy - Hope you are well :flower:

AFM - after being on :cloud9: yesterday I have now fallen through the floor - my temps are still overly high and I still have sore boobs - now according to FF I am 4DPO - I don't know what to think or do:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hello all, sorry I haven't been on much, I have been busy with work and only been catching up on the phone. 

Garfie - sorry to hear about the AFN but you never know, if you are 4 DPO like FF says then there is hope. My DH loves that 4 pics and 1 word but I haven't got the patience.

Becks - hope things go ok with the mw, it is always best to check to put your mind at rest. Must be putting you on edge. Good luck with the mw and let me know how you get on.

Left - sounds interesting, may be IB fingers crossed.

Lisa and Crazy, hope you are both well.

My temp is the same as yest so not gone down so hopefully that is a good sign. I am ringing docs today to check on my progesterone results. Don't know what numbers I need to see if I've ovulated. Had cramps and backache last couple of days, sore boobs, bit of nausea. Well not long to wait until my AF is due so fingers crossed. Hope you are all ok anyway xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina could it be a bit of implantation bleeding? Oh i so so hope so!!! Two more days and we shall know, how exciting! I'm rooting for you:) xxxxx
Fiona I'm so sorry I can't believe that was an evap it was so clear I've never had an evap as clear as that that's hugely disappointing but if ff has you at 4dpo you're not out yet hunni there's still every chance:) xxxx
Lisa hope you are feeling ok today, how's those flutters going?xxx
Afm I'm struggling to work out if what I'm feeling are Braxton hicks, or, just that I can feel my uterus now when I lay down, it feels like a heavy firm ball it's quite hard to explain, the feelings go away when I walk around so I'm wondering if this is what I'm feeling? All these knew sensations and ds pregnancy was 5 yrs ago so it's hard to remember but I do know that at some point I was very aware of this heavy feeling. Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, pregnancy is fraught with worries, getting pregnant is only the first step then after that it's non stop. Really good your temp is still up, that's brillxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh it is a worry Becks for such a long time too. But you will get there hunny. Just got my results from my prog blood test. As follows:

I ovulated - yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Serum progesterone - 21.1
Days 19-25 normal cycle 10.6-81.3
Day 20 of cycle

Not sure what the numbers mean but I will look into it. I went for the blood test on 12 Mar which is day 23 of my cycle so I am not sure what the day 20 means. Oh well at least I ovulated which is a bonus as the doctor said I wasn't ovulating.


----------



## josie1234

Oooooh, just looked at this website, getting slightly excited. 

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progresterone-levels


----------



## Oasis717

Jo as soon as I saw the 21.1 I thought that's high, when I had my blood test at 5 weeks plus 1 I was praying for between 16-18 which is what the docs like for a healthy pregnancy and I got a 72.5! But your 21.1 is high for not being pregnant so I don't blame you for being excited!! Xxx

I have read up on week 10 and it would seem I'm just feeling my uterus which by this week can be felt as a firm grapefruit size ball, also pressure and stretching is completely normal both of which I'm having, also my boobs have started to be very much more painful and I'm weeing so so much all of which are due to the increase in progesterone in week 10 so looks like what I'm feeling is normal, phew!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Fiona, sorry about BFN, but you are not out yet. Was it the same make of test?

Becks, glad you are feeling better about things, PAL and PaRL are very stressful, you question everything you feel and everything that is going on.

I am still getting the odd flutter, keep hoping to feel it all the time, but I know that's not how it works, even when baby is bigger it doesn't kick all the time, so a little one won't be as easy to feel anyway.

Was at church this morning as my DD year were leading the Lenten Liturgy and she had a reading, whilst sat there I felt the baby do a little wiggle, it is so comforting.

Jo, that's great news about OV, your DTd was well timed with breathing spaces, so fingers crossed for you.

Regina, fingers crossed for you too.

Crazy, hope you are still feeling ok.


----------



## Oasis717

That's wonderful Lisa, I'm so looking forward to feeling that too, I haven't let myself get excited about anything yet but I most definitely wouldn't be able to help getting excited about that. Hope your daughter's reading went well, it's so lovely to see them standing up in front of everyone, my daughter was picked to read out a speech at a recent meeting at her school for the girls joining this September, she did so well and the headteacher sent a letter home thanking her and saying what a wonderful speech she wrote, she's come a long, long way from the little girl that had to be pulled screaming from my arms at nursery, she was so terribly shy she just sat in her teachers lap for 2 weeks and wouldn't speak! Now there's no stopping her and she's completely different, very confident and outgoing. Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> That's wonderful Lisa, I'm so looking forward to feeling that too, I haven't let myself get excited about anything yet but I most definitely wouldn't be able to help getting excited about that. Hope your daughter's reading went well, it's so lovely to see them standing up in front of everyone, my daughter was picked to read out a speech at a recent meeting at her school for the girls joining this September, she did so well and the headteacher sent a letter home thanking her and saying what a wonderful speech she wrote, she's come a long, long way from the little girl that had to be pulled screaming from my arms at nursery, she was so terribly shy she just sat in her teachers lap for 2 weeks and wouldn't speak! Now there's no stopping her and she's completely different, very confident and outgoing. Xxxxx

Shyness is something my DD has never suffered from! Always the total opposite.

I do love to feel the movements, but still don't want to get get too carried away just yet, although we have said we do now try and relax a little!


----------



## Oasis717

I was painfully shy when I was little, NOT that anyone would believe that of me now as shy is def not a word you could use to describe me lol, funny how we change:) xxx
My mw told me 16 weeks and I can relax, a little, it's when the risk drops dramatically for mc after that but I'm not sure I'll ever be completely relaxed, which is a shame but everything changes after mc unfortunately xxxx


----------



## garfie

Lisa - It was one of my posh superdrug ones:winkwink: do you think it makes a difference if you dip or pee directly on to a HPT? just wondering:haha:

I have asked the doc for a HCG test - she has agreed had to tell a little white lie about my last period though :blush: so as soon as my friend is able we are off to the hospital again this doc even said three m/c must be a chromosome defect - but I was tested and so was hubby:shrug:

Now I'm just waiting:coffee::coffee:

It's so cute when they get up in front of everyone and read - I remember my eldest (he has autism) well they were doing a project and had to sell it to the audience asking for money for their cause, anyway the girl who was supposed to do it with him lost her nerve. So their he was in front of a group of people selling his cause and then answering questions after - How proud was I:cry::cry: yep really proud:happydance:

Don't think he's forgiven the girl yet though:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I was painfully shy when I was little, NOT that anyone would believe that of me now as shy is def not a word you could use to describe me lol, funny how we change:) xxx
> My mw told me 16 weeks and I can relax, a little, it's when the risk drops dramatically for mc after that but I'm not sure I'll ever be completely relaxed, which is a shame but everything changes after mc unfortunately xxxx

We have been told now that risk has reduced.

At my scan 2 weeks ago she said risk is now 1 in 200 and the scan weds said 0.8%, so very similar.

Both said the risk now of MC is the same at any point further into the PG!

However, as I say, because we lost one at this stage, the stats don't really count for much!

Maybe in a couple of weeks of time I may start relaxing a little.


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Lisa - It was one of my posh superdrug ones:winkwink: do you think it makes a difference if you dip or pee directly on to a HPT? just wondering:haha:
> 
> I have asked the doc for a HCG test - she has agreed had to tell a little white lie about my last period though :blush: so as soon as my friend is able we are off to the hospital again this doc even said three m/c must be a chromosome defect - but I was tested and so was hubby:shrug:
> 
> Now I'm just waiting:coffee::coffee:
> 
> It's so cute when they get up in front of everyone and read - I remember my eldest (he has autism) well they were doing a project and had to sell it to the audience asking for money for their cause, anyway the girl who was supposed to do it with him lost her nerve. So their he was in front of a group of people selling his cause and then answering questions after - How proud was I:cry::cry: yep really proud:happydance:
> 
> Don't think he's forgiven the girl yet though:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Not sure how you pee makes a difference, although I always dip to make sure I enough wee on it!

How sensitive are the super drug ones? I always use Tesco And got first line at 9dpo.


----------



## Oasis717

The Superdrug ones are super sensitive, my fav:) xxxx
Fi make sure you dip for at least ten seconds! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

if its any consolation I got super faint positive on the sunday, bfn on the monday and bfp on the Tuesday! all same brand so don't give up yet. Doesn't it take 48 hours for the hcg to double as well?
I have just put a full week in at work and I am exhausted, not sure if I can keep doing this, too old haha.
Boobs still tender and def bigger, had to adjust my bras.
Still tired most of the time.
Metal taste comes and goes, was a bir ocncerned that I don't seem to have much nausea now but then I remembered I was like this with all my successful pregnancies,I was lucky in that respect. The light headiness has started though . I have low blood pressure and was like this all the way through my others.
That's why I eat little and often so maybe that's why I don't have the nausea as I have always ate like this and I drink loads of water.
Been too tired to do my usual exercise regime so just done bits when I have had the energy but switched to my pregnancy dvd, as my usual one is quite an intense one, and trying to do gentle walks daily.
still peeing a lot too.
Just wish I could fast forward to the second tri, and then maybe I will stop fretting every time I go to the toilet in case I find blood.


----------



## Oasis717

My symptoms are very strong somedays and not so much others with new symptoms starting now but mine were really off and on before 7 weeks, you must be so tired working so much I don't know how you do it! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

God evening all , just back from work and no sign yet of AF or any more spotting even still I'm not even really sure Sunday is 14 days post o/v as got some many smiley faces, I'm counting from the third one so its there or there abouts . Will defo test Sunday morning if AF does not show up before then . The last three days are the worst for waiting , the closer it gets to testing the more nervous I get ..... Really can't think of anything else but promised myself I would not test before then.


----------



## Left wonderin

Glad to see everyone is doing ok and yeah Jo for the results :) remind me how long are your usual cycles ?


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I don't know where you get your will power from! Brilliant that AF is staying away, hoping she stays away for good! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh same here. Good luck. My cycles are 30 days so not long to wait. Chart is at signature.


----------



## Left wonderin

josie1234 said:


> Yeh same here. Good luck. My cycles are 30 days so not long to wait. Chart is at signature.

Wow you were busy b'ding lol....


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's not sure it's willpower more like ignorance is bliss ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol this is true, but my curiosity or my obsession with poas would get the better of me I know it would! Well I think I may have a slight return of appetite, I've actually been hungry tonight, that feeling has been alien to me for weeks now but I've just devoured a delicious curry pot noodle, my dd's lol, and it was amazing, that loss of appetite was good at keeping the weight down, still 2lb down at 10 weeks, need to make sure I keep up keeping away from crisps and choc, still feel sick after eating but it was lovely whilst I was eating it! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol. I know. Maybe thats why me and DH are so shattered.


----------



## josie1234

I know Becks. Wonder if there is a POAS helpline lol. Good that you ve got sime appetite back. My DS loves pot noodles.


----------



## Oasis717

It was a chip shop curry one I'll have to buy another one for her now:) and me lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I would love to eat something like that but can't due to GD!

Any news this morning, I'm waiting for someone to POAS.


----------



## josie1234

Lol Lisa Poas yest but neg. Prob too early. What do you think about my prog levels? hows everyone today


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Lol Lisa Poas yest but neg. Prob too early. What do you think about my prog levels? hows everyone today

I think yours may have been different from mine, they said to me anything over 30 meant OV and mine was 45. I'm guessing different health trusts use differ methods.

Maybe a tad early yet for your BFP as its not really 100%! Clear when you OV, well FF says it was but I think you are 3 days behind, which puts you at 7dpo. You are still in there:thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Morning everyone:) have a banging headache:( how is everyone, awful morning wet and gale force winds here and ds wants to go in the garden and play bubbles lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

I am going to wait til af due. Yeh it must be different. How you feeling today?


----------



## crazymam

Had a nice lazy morning. Started to take my temps again as read last night it should stay elevated first three month and thought if it does drop then at least i will be prepared. Roll on til 12 weeks. Hope you all have lovely weekend. Dont think i will make it on here much as have quite a lot on although i just want to sleep x


----------



## Oasis717

I took my temp right up until 8 weeks first thing in the morning but I still take it once a day, I know what my temp should be in the day it stays between 97.90 and 98.5 it never drops under that and if I ever feel worried it reassures me as a big drop in temp I've read can be a sign of something wrong, mines been constantly high for me for all of my pregnancy so it must be the case, hope you have a lovely weekend too xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, any news with you?

Staying in all weekend, trying to Potty train DS, so far so good. He's running round with a top and some socks on, with nothing on his bottom, but no accidents, so looking good.

Sickness gradually getting a tiny bit better each day, but only there in the mornings now which is good.


----------



## Oasis717

That's brill Lisa, we had a nightmare with ds 4 he had a real phobia about pottys! My sickness also comes and goes now ranging from really bad one minute to ok the next but at least I get a few breaks between now:) xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Lisa still no news here I'm afraid - so must have been a nasty evap - but I still don't get the temps and if I remove AF from FF it doesn't detect O :wacko: even if I say I only had 2 days of AF:shrug:

So pleased your little one is liking potty training have you got him a reward or a sticker chart my eldest loves his sticker chart - obviously we are passed the stage of potty training:haha: but he has it for not kicking off, swearing etc:winkwink: So pleased your sickness is easing :happydance:

Becks I was looking at your temps and this is where mine are weird this morning it was 36.98 which is 98.564 (according to on line conversions) and my coverline is 36.80 (know I now it's a visual tool) but still to high for me don't you agree?:flower:

Crazymam - I agree with you there on my last pregnancy before I even got out of bed I knew something was wrong by my temp:cry: how are your symptoms hun:flower:

Josie - :happydance: for O hun and they seem ahem a little high - fingers crossed when will you be testing again?:flower:

AFM - Didn't think anything could get worse after the factory fire (hardly see hubby) now his uncle has died this morning (so both his mum and dad will need his support) he has been out all day - do I sound selfish if I say what about me and the boys - he is spreading himself to thinly so if I say anything he says I'm nagging hence I couldn't tell him about the HCG:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Fiona - so where are things at for you now ? Prob a stupid question , god your poor hubby,s family,have had a run of bad luck :( 

Lisa potty training weekend how cute , well done for no accidents :) 

Hello Beck's , crazy and Jo , Beck's so glad your feeling unwell but getting breaks , crazy has it all sunk in yet ? 

Me I'm just back from the chemist bought three things 
1. Tampons 
2. 2 clearblue digital tests 
3. Folic acid . 

Hoping I won't need number 1 . I'm sick with nerves !


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I'm so hoping you won't need no one, roll on tomorrow d day! LOADS luck hunni, wishing the very best for you, after feeling ok most of the day I've felt sick as a dog since 5 but I won't complain, it's reassuring, my symptoms disappeared completely by now with my first loss last year, I just thought I was lucky but I think looking back it was a sign as all symptoms had gone. Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks having the support of the ladies on here really helps as I know if it is a bfn I can come here and my disappointment will be understood , on the other hand if its a BFP I will be dying to share it with you all , you will be first to know apart from OH of course ( better tell him first lol ) xx


----------



## josie1234

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Oasis717

Were always here for you Regina xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hmm cos i overrode my ov date, ff has now changed date my af is due!!


----------



## Left wonderin

So Jo when will you test again, and thanks oasis means a lot


----------



## Oasis717

More than welcome hunni, mean every wordxxxxx
Wow Jo AF is demand no sign:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Boo hoo temp went down. Am i out this month?? What do you mean Becks?


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Regina. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Xx


----------



## josie1234

I think AF is due Weds so i will test then if it doesnt show. Dont know why AF changed on my chart as my cycles arent that long.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning everyone . Happy St Patricks day from Ireland :) . Well I tested this am and bfn, no sign of AF nothing which is unusual for me as I usually have spotting for a day or two before . Anyway thinking I'm not out just yet lol.... Went back to the calander and noticed I counted cd1 as first day of spotting not flow this month which would put me out by a few days . Also counted DPO from the day I got my last smiley face , o/v might not have happened till the following day or so . Also bit of a saga this am , OH took my car first thing with the tests in it so couldn't use fmu to test . Tested an hour after fmu to get bfn . Anyway the box says if you are anything before due date for period you must use fmu which I didn't . Grasping at straws I know !!!!!!! 

Besides all that it was a huge relief to test , I didn't realise how wound up i was and how anxious I was . Even though bfn feel a weight has been lifted . So for me now just waiting for AF to arrive so i can start this process all over again lol.....

This month I will temp too so will be driving ye all mad with questions as it will be my first time . My first question being at what point in the cycle do I start temping ?


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Good morning everyone . Happy St Patricks day from Ireland :) . Well I tested this am and bfn, no sign of AF nothing which is unusual for me as I usually have spotting for a day or two before . Anyway thinking I'm not out just yet lol.... Went back to the calander and noticed I counted cd1 as first day of spotting not flow this month which would put me out by a few days . Also counted DPO from the day I got my last smiley face , o/v might not have happened till the following day or so . Also bit of a saga this am , OH took my car first thing with the tests in it so couldn't use fmu to test . Tested an hour after fmu to get bfn . Anyway the box says if you are anything before due date for period you must use fmu which I didn't . Grasping at straws I know !!!!!!!
> 
> Besides all that it was a huge relief to test , I didn't realise how wound up i was and how anxious I was . Even though bfn feel a weight has been lifted . So for me now just waiting for AF to arrive so i can start this process all over again lol.....
> 
> This month I will temp too so will be driving ye all mad with questions as it will be my first time . My first question being at what point in the cycle do I start temping ?

Sorry you didn't get BFP, not out yet though.

I would start temping now, no time like the present.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Lisa :) now am I correct in thinking the idea is to temp,first thing in the am before you do anything else and it has to be the same time each day to be accurate? Is there also something about having to have the same amount of sleep each night ?


----------



## garfie

Left - Sorry you didn't get your BFP - still in though hun:happydance: I agree with Lisa start now so you get yourself in a routine:winkwink:

Josie - Sometimes I wonder if FF is really my friend at all - but it can only go by the info we put in I guess at least it doesn't pretend to see something in our chart if it's not there just to make us feel better:haha:

Becks - How are you feeling today hun - notice my temps have dropped slightly anyway tomorrow I should get my results:dohh: if they are not good and that was an evil evap then at least I only have a few more days until I can test again - how mad is that:haha:

Crazy - How are your symptoms today hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi Lisa :) now am I correct in thinking the idea is to temp,first thing in the am before you do anything else and it has to be the same time each day to be accurate? Is there also something about having to have the same amount of sleep each night ?

Try and take as soon as you wake in the morning before getting out of bed. It is better if yo have had 3 hours sleep before taking, but I wouldn't worry about that, it will still give you a good idea about what is going on


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I hope you're just out by a couple of days, I always spot two days before AF too and only when I started looking into temping etc did I realise you have to take the first day as a proper flow, plus you can ovulate anything from 12 to 36 hours after your positive opk and your lh surge, hoping you just need a couple more days:) xxxxx
Hope everyone else is ok, I'm only slightly sick at mo but from 5 yest I was terribly ill so I'm dreading later lol, I think I'm just starting to show:) xxxx


----------



## crazymam

I am very anxious as have no MS at all. had it first few days or week or so and noe nothing.
Still very tires, boobs still tender and strange taste comes and goes but not as intense. temp still very high though.
tried to eat a homemade curry last night though and couldn't as smell put me off.
trying to think back to all my previous pregnancies and to be honest never had any MS after first week really except when I miscarried.
dd1 I was ill first week but didn't realise I was pregnant until I was 2 months gone so no MS!
Next pregnancy ill right until 8 weeks then had a scan and was told baby had actually died at 6 weeks so had d and c
dd2 had ms one week, but tested negative went to docs 4 weeks later to get coil fitted only to find I had been pregnant all along, again no MS
then twins again very strong symptons for two weeks then nothing, just sore boobs and felt sleepy a lot!
two miscarriages last year felt sick right up until day before I miscarried both times plus I no longer' felt' pregnant either .
This time sickness has all gone, but temps are still high.
Maybe I am just fortunate that I don't get sick.
wondering if this is a going to be a girl and the others were boys and I simply cant carry boys?
Now I am clutching at straws.
I still' feel' pregnant though, if that doesn't sound odd :wacko:


----------



## crazymam

forgot to add I am getting light headed in the afternoon which happens a lot when I am pregnant and in bed I was told its like sleeping with a hot water bottle!:wacko: I feel very warm most of the time


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly please don't worry, I had the exact same worries as I had terrible ms with my three children, I was convinced something was wrong or I had another blighted ovum as the sickness didn't start til 5 weeks plus 4 and was very mild, it got bad at 7 plus 4, disappeared at 8 weeks, came back 3 days later and now comes and goes, this pregnancy has been completely different from my three children and according to scans all is going perfectly right now, I worried myself stupid for no reason for weeks! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

I know I am being silly worrying over nothing, think we all do though once we have gone through miscarriages and we can hear our bodyclock ticking too:wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Your not being at all silly! I've worried my way through this whole pregnancy so far, once you've lost a baby or babies nothing can ever be the same again, it's such a shame, but hopefully knowing my sickness has been completely different this time might put your mind at ease a little bit, hope so hunni xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

No, you are not being silly. You and Becks are so right, once you have had a miscarriage, it is natural to be worried. The enjoyment of being pregnant is not the same again so we all totally understand how you feel and how you worry.


----------



## josie1234

Left - sooner you temp the better. I put my alarm on for same time every day and take temp before I move out of bed. Sorry about your BFN but as you say, you are not out yet and I think it can get confusing about the days. I get confused and I do temps and opk. lol. But keep hopeful and fingers crossed for you. Like hearing the updates on here and it does give me hope. 

Garf - I know what you mean. Its good to have the chart to see what is happening but not so when its not showing you what you want to see! I am looking forward to seeing your chart and how your temps go.

Becks - how were you later today did the sickness return? 

Crazy - wonder if you are going to have a girl. It is interesting how the pregnancies are different. Maybe the symptoms may be different as you get older, I wonder? Just a curious thought.

It is great to have such a website to sound off our thoughts/fears. I am interested to see how my temp is tomorrow but have a horrible feeling that it may go down again, boo hoo. See what happens. Got a bit of a tickly cough, hope my DH hasn't passed me his cold! I hope Weds come around quick so I know one way or another. DH's appointment to take sample in is 28 Mar so we are getting there. xx


----------



## crazymam

Its good to have somewhere to talk about our concerns and worries, sometimes I don't think men quite understand. 
wish I could fast forward though so I can start enjoying pregnancy.
Interesting thought josie, it may be my age but I also have same symptoms as all my pregnancies and I had all girls too. I do have excessive tiredness though so thats good sign.
midwife apt Tuesday afternoon so going to try and be forceful and ask why I cant have an early scan as after all I am 43, have had two recent miscarriages and my last full term pregnancy resulted in maternal twins!
Our health trust is useless though. so may have to go private for an early scan for peace of mind.. 
but I think we have a lucky thread and wouldn't it be fantastic if we all have bfp's before the end of the year! and of course healthy pregnancies that go the full 9 months
now I ma off to bed early again as pooped :sleep: xx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh Crazy, it would be good if this lucky thread helped us all with beautiful babies. I know what you mean about fast forwarding time. Good that the symptoms are the same as before. Off now so will catch everyone tomorrow x


----------



## Oasis717

Night allx Jo my sickness stayed away til 7.30 tonight just in time for me not to want my dinner lol. Hoping your temps stay up tomorrow, night xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Felt really sick last night when i was laid in bed. You know when your mouth starts watering. Sorry if tmi. Still feel a bit this morning. Temp went up a bit this morning. Dont know what is happening. Determined to wait til Weds.


----------



## Oasis717

That's good news Jo, anything like that and a temp rise is promising, hoping they keep going up!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks, me too. Was really expecting it to go down. Feel really nauseas this morning. How you feeling this morning.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's really good:) tired this morning, seem to have trouble sleeping lately, so don't want to get up! Xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Becks - 7.30 for tea wow that's late - can you not have yours a bit earlier or have a snack just to make sure you get something down?:flower:

Josie - Feeling nausea is a good sign - your mouth waters due to hormonal changes - fingers crossed - not long until testing day:happydance:

Crazy - I would think you should be able to get an early scan with your history and ahem age - demand one:haha:

Lisa - How are you today hun :flower:

AFM - Aaargh I will be phoning the docs just after 2 for my results of HCG test - though I'm not holding my breath:cry: my temps look like they are declining now - if I'm not - I will get to test again on Friday so not long to wait:happydance: though one BD in my fertile time does not hold a lot of hope:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

We had dinner a bit later last night as dh cooked Sunday dinner which we had a bit later than usual and no one was hungry til then! I would have been fine if the dreaded sickness hadn't hit me just before, I had a bowl of cereal at 9 cause I couldn't manage much dinner:( xxx I'm sorry your temps have dropped, really hoping they go up xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Morning ladies,

Jo, that dip yesterday could have been an implantation dip! Lets see what happens!

Becks, glad you are still feeling bad!

Garfie, possible your temp dip is implantation too.

Crazy and Regina, how are you both today? 

Crazy, could you get an early scan at EPAU?

Baby was a bit quieter on sat, so you start worrying, but made up for it yesterday evening having a right old wriggle about. Have read though at this stage there is no pattern to it and some days you may not feel anything. 

Still taking each day at a time.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, yes I read that too that it's not everyday until they get a bit bigger xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa, yes I read that too that it's not everyday until they get a bit bigger xxxxx

Still doesn't stop you panicking though! That's PARL for you.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I no! I haven't got any reassurance at the mo as you can't really rely on symptoms can you but I'm still glad I've got them, I'd be worrying terribly if like last year they'd disappeared at 10 weeks xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning everyone , well took another test this am bfn and the witch is not co-operating either . Still not a bloody sign of her , she comes when you don't want her and won't when you do. That lady is just out to upset people lol !!! Defo think I'm out this month and forgot to temp this am , great start I hear you say lol.... 

Crazy demand the scan ! Your medical system is nearly as bad in Ireland but even at that I have only had one mc and they have me on the high risk list due to my age , I if I every get preg again will be offered a scan at 8 weeks and 12 weeks .

Lisa and Becks I really can't believe how quickly your tickers are moving ! But bet it feels like an eternity to you both . 

Jo fx,d for you this afternoon , hope you get good news . 

Afm today is a bank holiday so no work :) had a nice lie in till 10 and now just pottering around the house . Think I may go to the movies . I'm hoping AF shows up today so I can start counting in the new cycle :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Good morning everyone , well took another test this am bfn and the witch is not co-operating either . Still not a bloody sign of her , she comes when you don't want her and won't when you do. That lady is just out to upset people lol !!! Defo think I'm out this month and forgot to temp this am , great start I hear you say lol....
> 
> Crazy demand the scan ! Your medical system is nearly as bad in Ireland but even at that I have only had one mc and they have me on the high risk list due to my age , I if I every get preg again will be offered a scan at 8 weeks and 12 weeks .
> 
> Lisa and Becks I really can't believe how quickly your tickers are moving ! But bet it feels like an eternity to you both .
> 
> Jo fx,d for you this afternoon , hope you get good news .
> 
> Afm today is a bank holiday so no work :) had a nice lie in till 10 and now just pottering around the house . Think I may go to the movies . I'm hoping AF shows up today so I can start counting in the new cycle :)

Sorry about BFN.

Feels to me like ticker is going backwards!

Hope you a nice relaxing lazy day.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks dance , I'm surprising myself with how well I coped with it . I thinking it was only our second real cycle since mc so early days yet :)


----------



## Oasis717

It took me 2 months to conceive this time but I had to wait from sep til end of Nov as I was getting positive pregnancy tests until then, the hcg took forever to leave my system:( I had some retained tissue so I think this is why, as soon as I started temping I fell so it was lucky for me:) really hoping the same goes for you xxxx


----------



## garfie

Well ladies negative - must have been a dodgy test when will I learn :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Aww thats not good. Good luck for next cycle hun. Hope you re ok xx


----------



## garfie

Yeah sort of - gotta be though as got the monsters coming in from school soon so time to put on a happy face even though inside I feel like crap:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

sorry its a negative garfie :hugs:

Josie - temps looking good though.

How is everyone else?
Just got in from work and soooo tired, not going in for a few days as I don't think my body can cope.
For last three nights I have been up three times during the night for the toilet and now I feel ready to collapse.
Time to have a little rest I think.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Fiona I'm so sorry, that test was just plain cruel, it was SO positive:( thinking of you xxxx


----------



## crazymam

garfie said:


> Yeah sort of - gotta be though as got the monsters coming in from school soon so time to put on a happy face even though inside I feel like crap:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Just looking at your chart, now forgive me as no expert and just woke up, but looks way too. Early to test if ov day correct on that chart. Would be more like implantation day today instead looking at temp dip? Sorry if i am reading it wrong or missing sonething but i would still hang in there xx


----------



## josie1234

Hey Garfie, looking at your chart, I know the cross-hairs are earlier but I am thinking maybe you will get a dip and then it go back up so I reckon you are not out yet. I agree that it is too early to test so fingers crossed.

Crazy - have a nice few lazy days. 

I have still been feeling sick most of the day and my salivary glands seem to be constantly working, don't know what it going on. Nearly done a test today but stopped myself. See what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## crazymam

Eeek Josie how can you resist?! Have you not got any internet cheapies you can play with? X


----------



## josie1234

I know, I am trying to be strong. Hate the BFNs. Got one internet cheapie, might do it tomorrow. lol


----------



## Oasis717

I can't believe some of your will power when I was testing at 5 dpo:) feeling very bad again today, I know its good but it's starting to really wear me down, I know I'd be worried if there was nothing but this constant indigestion type pain and headache I have most of every day plus intermittent sickness, plus no appetite, sore breasts and more emotional than I can explain is really hard, I'd forgotten how hard, I wouldn't change it for the world but please hurry up and ease up symptoms!! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo and Fiona, fingers crossed for you.

I know what you mean about not testing too soon, if you can hold off the hope stays with you that bit longer.

Becks sorry you're feeling rough, but pleased for you as well!

My sickness is gradually disappearing. I don't get sick in the day now and each morning is slightly less sicky than the day before!

At diabetic clinic again today, still going ok. Day readings are fine, but morning one is the one to watch, just about on target on 8 units of insulin.

Midwife always checks me over as well, urine is NAD as the say and blood pressure is 100/60 so that's good as well.

Seeing community midwife tomorrow and back at diabetic clinic again and will also see m consultant again, so it's still all go!


----------



## josie1234

Well i am bushed. Off to bed i think. Feel crampy like AF is coming.


----------



## josie1234

Bad times. Woke up at 5 needing toilet so took temp. Gone down. Really bad cramps. AF is here. Really hoped this was the month as OH posted away 1 Apr so will only get to see him every 4 days. Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Bad times. Woke up at 5 needing toilet so took temp. Gone down. Really bad cramps. AF is here. Really hoped this was the month as OH posted away 1 Apr so will only get to see him every 4 days. Good luck to everyone waiting.

Jo, sorry AF arrived.

You must have OV when FF originally said otherwise it shows a 9 day LP.

Fingers crossed for next month xx


----------



## josie1234

Tbh Lisa I am not sure how long my LP is now. I was working off period tracker app before i started charting and just realised that when you put period has started i think it changes when you ov around that date so not sure now. I just dont see how it is going to happen with reduced time of bd and trying to time it when i ov. Dont know whether to give up charting or even give up trying.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo I'm so sorry, I was so hoping for you this month when I saw those temps, don't give up, I know it feels like it's never going to happen but it will do, you had good numbers, you are definitely ovulating which is great, sometimes it just takes time, I know that's not what you want but hang in there hunni, so thinking of you right now xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks for your support and kind words. It means a lot. Been trying since 2008 but you are right at least i have had tests and i ov. Just think its not meant to be. 43 next month. Think i just had hopes for this month. Mind you i need to concentrate on getting a job as finish my current one 31 mar. Got money from when i was in RAF to tide me over but need to get focussed and hopefully then everything will come together.


----------



## Oasis717

You're very welcome xxx Wishing you lots of luck with the job hunting, did the doctor say anything about putting you on any kind of fertility treatment, just to give you a bit if a helping hand? Sometimes mother nature just needs a little push in the right direction:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. Not yet no. Had to ring for my results and nothing else has been said as yet. Not sure whether to wait for hubby to get sample tested (28 mar) and to wait for his results before making future appointment. How are you feeling today?


----------



## crazymam

so sorry Josie, your chart looked so good too. please don't give up either. Mother nature has a funny way of doing things and it may well happen when you least expect it. On the positive side at least you know you are OV :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo big hugs coming your way from me , I totally understand your disappointment but please don't loose hope just yet . You are till a young healthy women , there is every probability you will have a baby , don't give up ........

Be like me I've made a pact with myself I'm on here till I have a baby or menopause starts whichever is sooner ;)


----------



## garfie

Aw Jo - so sorry she got you :growlmad: at least on the positive you know you Od:happydance: - I will probably be joining you on Friday we can be cycle buddies:happydance:

Good luck with the job hunting - I am a stay at home mum (part time avon lady) sometimes I think about going back to work full time but then who would cope with my son's tantrums and meltdowns and more importantly who would cook hubby's tea :haha:

AFM - A bit confused today I woke up at 5.30 normal temping time 7.30 well if I use the 5.30 one it's above coverline if I use the normal time it's below - normally I would use the earlier but this time it makes such a difference visually aaaarrrrgh what would you ladies do (ps we know I'm not pregnant so it's just so she doesn't take me by surprise:growlmad:) 

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies for the words of support. Left - loving your comment, lol. Well, I went to toilet and blood was brown (sorry if tmi), was red first thing this morning. Not going to cling to any hope though as always trying to makes excuses in the hope of a BFP. 

Garf - I have a feeling your temp may go up tomorrow so today may be ov. See what happens hun.

Thanks again for your kind words. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa when you come on can you tell me where you had your testing done? There's so many places on the internet and it's hard to know who's reputable or not, dh and myself are getting increasingly concerned with the NHS testing the more we look into it, thanks hun xxxx hope everyone is ok today, I don't know what's up with my sleep pattern, only slept 5 hours yet again xxx


----------



## josie1234

No blood now. Hmm.


----------



## garfie

Jo - where's your O date gone? - no blood hmmm very strange is she playing with you? or something else - fingers crossed it's something else:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Manually overrode settings before as thought ov was 20th. But put settings back to advanced (recommended). Not sure fully of when ov. Will check with doc when i see her.


----------



## garfie

Jo - Looks like we will be cycle buddies after all - just been to the loo and spotting - can't say I won't be pleased to see the back of this cycle (by the way witch take the sore boobs with you:haha:).

The worry now is (gosh there's always something:winkwink:) my lp is really really really short:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

Josie all seems odd, have you not done a test?
Garfie they can sort your LP though, even some tweaks to your diet can help it too.
AFM just been to see midwife, my blood pressure nice and low, bmi 20.08 so good too. no chance of an early scan on nhs been told as they wont see me as high risk??!! apparently I am too healthy and as I went a full 9 months with my twins with no complications they wouldn't see another set of twins as problematic so need to scan early! And two miscarriages in a row is not a problem to them either So booking a private scan in for next week.


----------



## Oasis717

I don't blame you for booking a private scan, I would too although I think you should of been offered one, it was my doctor that referred me for one not my mw have you asked your doc? Brill about your BMI, mine is 31:( wish mine was 20 lol xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Becks it takes two weeks to get an appt with my doctor usually and they just tell you to talk to midwife! Well thats what happened last time. Just going to pay for, small price to pay for some peace of mind. X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear hun that's not good at all, shame you have to pay but like you I'd do the same, there's no way I could wait 12 weeks knowing nothing, can't wait to hear all about it when you have it, I'm a nervous wreck with my own scans but I get so excited about you ladies:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello ladies :) 

Crazy that is good news you are so fit and healthy :) ya could be the socks off some 20 year olds lol... 

Jo I'm sure you are going up the walls ! Any bleeding now ? Hi Oasis think me and you share a Bmi lol. 
AFM : still no sign of AF , nothing zilch ...... Also felt nauceous all afternoon and can't because I'm anxious or imagining it as I have tested and know I'm not pregnant . Have had it since 8 DPO on and off . Have one test left cb but not till Friday :) I'm 99% defo I'm out but if no show by then ill test again for the heck of it .


----------



## Oasis717

Lol do we:) I meant to loose weight first but I never seemed to! You know some women don't get positives until 16/17 dpo or more! You're def not out and your symptoms sound spot on, I do get excited for you ladies, it would be amazing if we were all expecting together I'd be so happy for you all, I know we are all friends but have never met but you ladies really do mean a lot to me and I'm so rooting for you all, right that's enough of that I'm too emotional today I'll have a few tears in a min:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes i ve had more bleeding. OH got really fed up about it too. I get excited hearing about the scans and POAS.


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo I can't believe it's taken me until today to find this info but the fetal medical centre in London is offering the Harmony test (£750) for free for ladies that book a £180 nuchal scan and can attend twice at 10 and 12 weeks, I've just received an email from them confirming this is the case, the Harmony tests is 99% accurate via a simple blood test for testing for abnormalities inc Downs, as I'm 11 weeks on Thursday I prob won't qualify, I found the info too late I think:( gutted! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> Ooooo I can't believe it's taken me until today to find this info but the fetal medical centre in London is offering the Harmony test (£750) for free for ladies that book a £180 nuchal scan and can attend twice at 10 and 12 weeks, I've just received an email from them confirming this is the case, the Harmony tests is 99% accurate via a simple blood test for testing for abnormalities inc Downs, as I'm 11 weeks
> on Thursday I prob won't qualify, I found the info too late I think:( gutted! Xxxx

:cry: becks ring them today! You.might just make it!
Jo i think sometimes we dont realise our lovely men feel it too but you know you are ivulating so it will happen just keep telliing yourself that and all you other ladies waiting too! the midwife yesterday was telling me not to worry about anormalities etc and said there has been huge increase in 40 somethings having babies and healthy babies at that especially if they ovulating healthily too. X


----------



## Left wonderin

My doc told me that too , said average age now for having 1st babyis 37 , she also said women are looking after themselves so much better , have a longer life span that people need to be thinking differently about time frames :) ( she herself is 42 and 6 months preg with her 2nd baby ) 

Well still no show of the witch here ...........................


----------



## josie1234

Becks that sounds good. Can't believe you found that. Did you check with them if you can do it? That's good Crazy, I think we do keep ourselves a bit healthier. Left - hope for us all. There was an actress from Shameless on daytime TV, think called Tina - not sure if that's her character name, and she is near 50's or maybe over and is trying for baby and said she feels healthier and has had tests to say that she is healthier than when she was 30. 

Yes, men feel it too. AFM - not much blood overnight. See how it is today.


----------



## dancareoi

Morning all, MIA a bit yesterday, busy day 

Becks, my scan was a a place called MUMS in Solihull. Although it might be worth giving the clinic a ring and seeing what they say.

Regina, it would be interesting to see your chart to see what's going on, when did you OV?

Crazy are you going to book a private scan?

Jo, chin up.:hugs:

Fiona, what's happening with you?

Had midwife app yesterday and she heard baby on Doppler. Little monkey kept wriggling around so everything she got the heartbeat it wriggled off again!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol really, wow that's so lovely, so glad you got to hear! I've got to wait til 16 weeks to see my mw again, they don't see us as much in this area when you already have children, thanks for the info, not sure it's worth ringing the fmc, dh can't get time off work until next week and I'm 12 weeks next Thursday, gutted though wish I'd found the info earlier, a 750 test for nothing is just my luck to miss it! Oh well xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol really, wow that's so lovely, so glad you got to hear! I've got to wait til 16 weeks to see my mw again, they don't see us as much in this area when you already have children, thanks for the info, not sure it's worth ringing the fmc, dh can't get time off work until next week and I'm 12 weeks next Thursday, gutted though wish I'd found the info earlier, a 750 test for nothing is just my luck to miss it! Oh well xxxxxx

Do you have a 12 week scan booked? 

I will be seeing my consultant again next week and also have a midwife app next week, she said I can see her as often as I want. She lives near me and passes m house everyday, she said any time I'm worried she'll call in on her way home to see me!


----------



## Oasis717

What a wonderful mw! Yes my NHS scan is booked for the 2nd April 10.40:) xx


----------



## Oasis717

I've just rang the clinic in London, as I'm 11 weeks tomorrow they expect me to go in today, which I can't as dh is working, and even then if the baby is too big I will be charged the full price for the harmony test! So as baby was measuring 3 days ahead last scan altogether it's a complete waste of time to go I think, if I'd found the info 2 weeks ago would have gone but def too late now, will see what NHS scan says, worst comes to worse we will get a second opinion via private xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I've just rang the clinic in London, as I'm 11 weeks tomorrow they expect me to go in today, which I can't as dh is working, and even then if the baby is too big I will be charged the full price for the harmony test! So as baby was measuring 3 days ahead last scan altogether it's a complete waste of time to go I think, if I'd found the info 2 weeks ago would have gone but def too late now, will see what NHS scan says, worst comes to worse we will get a second opinion via private xxxx

Shame you missed out, but at least you tried. Just wait for NHS scan and see what happens there.

11 weeks to tomorrow. Your ticker seems to be moving quicker than mine:dohh:


----------



## crazymam

What a lovely MW Lisa, 
Becks- You were obviously not meant to have that scan!
I have just booked a private scan for next Tuesday afternoon at 2pm, I will be a bag of nerves, Maybe if I see a heartbeat this time I will then relax.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I didn't have time to catch up this morning - been at a SENCO meeting about Wills my son - not a good meeting seems his behaviour is the same at school as home:cry:

Lisa - How nice a MW have you got - you lucky thing - on baby number 2 I got to meet the MW just in time for her to say what time is your DNC - great timing :cry:

Becks - Not long to wait now - although in Becks years it must seem like ages:winkwink:

Crazy - I would love to see a heartbeat:thumbup: with number 1 it had gone before I could get a scan, number 2 was a blighted ovum (never even heard of that before) and number 3 well that one didn't hang around to long either :wacko: with the boys I didn't even see it as something special as I was soooooo innocent back then:winkwink: Next Tuesday :happydance: not long:happydance:

Jo - My cycle buddy how are you? :hugs:

Left - What DPO are you now hun :flower:

AFM - I got a 16 day cycle - and boy is she kicking my [email protected]@ - seems like the sore boobs have gone which is one good thing - oh well onwards and upwards wonder what the FS will make of this next week:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all, baby was measuring 5 days ahead at my last 9 week scan so it's definitely pointless going, baby's been ahead last two scans, 3 days the second scan, 5 days the third so yep wasn't meant to be, dh doesn't want an amnio and neither do I but I guess it's just wait and see, the weeks,certainly seem to be flying by now! Xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all AF showed up today at last , looks like my cycle back to normal 29 days :) I am a little shocked and sad writing this tonight. I am on another thread with a group of wonderful women also . One of them just posted that she won't be on much as her husband was in a fatal car crash last night . She had mc around the same time as me and AF showed up for her yesterday this cycle . I am so devastated for her . It certainly puts things into perspective , AF showing up isn't so bad :( I for one will be holding my OH a little closer tonight . Also I didn't really realise what good friendships you can make on line until I joined this group . You are all very special to me and thank you for your friendship and support .


----------



## crazymam

Thats so sad, certainly puts everything into perspective doesnt it x


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, I am ok Garf, let's see how this month goes for us eh? Fingers crossed. Sorry it didn't go well at the school.

Left - sorry to hear about the AF coming, its rubbish eh? Onto the next cycle eh? Terrible news about what happened, really puts things into perspective. So sad. 

Becks - glad things are going quick for you. Obv not meant to get that scan hun. Not long til 2 Apr though x

Crazy - good luck for the scan. 

Lisa - great about hearing the heartbeat. Your mw sounds really good.

AFM - light bleeding today, think there will be nothing by tomorrow. Another shift at work, finished at 9, not many days left til I finish and DH is posted. He has managed to get day off on 28 Mar when he has to take sample in, lol, so that's good. Look forward to the updates tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo where is husband being posted to ? How long will he be gone ?


----------



## josie1234

High wycombe buckinghamshire. For about 3 years. Will stay there for his 4 days on shift then come home for his 4 days off and thats how it will be for the time he s there. Dreading it. Also makes ttc harder. Depressing


----------



## Left wonderin

It's an adjustment alright , but just thing of all the b,ding you will b e doing causes you will miss each other and so please to see each other .............. So I'm guessing four days of the week ya will be MIA on us . It's great he gets to come home :)


----------



## josie1234

Yeh it could be worse so once we settle in to it we will get used to i suppose.


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, how is everyone today? Xxxxx


----------



## Creative

This month I DTD when I was supposed to, but just had that feeling that's been bugging me, that the miscarriage this month last year, knocked me into menoupause. I have been feeling very old and seem to be developing new wrinkles every day.
As someone who normally has about two glasses of wine a year, I've drunk more this last month. I really fancied a cider which led to DTD more relaxed then normal and then Ialso had a glass of wine on two weekends running. 
I have been very down and felt that it would actually never be my time. I am a self employed creative designer and make CE certified sock monkeys and Keepsake teddy's and quilts, paintings, tiaras and jewellery, but it can be dreadfully lonely working in my work room all day long. I saw a job advertised at the local senior school for an art technician. it would have been perfect, but I only had half a day to apply before the applications shut. I filled in the application form and wizzed it down to school. I pinned all my hopes on it and I think that it made me realease all the pressure of trying to concieve and I was ready to move on. The interview date was supposed to be yesterday and when mon and tuesday came without hearing anything, I spiraled into a deep sadness. I was kept busy by a friend who's website I am just setting up, but by this morning which would be day 30 and so AF would be here, I did the POAS as is customary. Lets not waste the stick...... I then put it on the desk next to me and took a phone call from trading standards guy who was supposed to be coming out to approve my technical file today to cancel the appointment. and I forgot about the stick, put the phone down and turned around to find two lines. Not just a faint oe but a no mistake postive. A whole year after my MC I am finally pregnant. Old, wrinkly and pregnant and very very very shocked.


----------



## garfie

Congrats Creative - That's lovely news hope you are trying to relax now and take it easy - there are lots of lovely ladies on this thread that will help you get through the next few days, weeks, months:flower:

Don't be afraid to ask any questions or just vent if it makes you feel better - I for one (although not pg yet) have found this thread a source of great information:happydance:

A H&H 9 months hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

congratulations Creative, I am so pleased for you :flower:
Now try and relax and enjoy, although that's easier said then done!
another bfp on the thread though :happydance:
Have to admit was starting to feel quite emotional reading your post at first so I am so pleased it was a happy ending!!


----------



## crazymam

Josie - Just think on the positive side, he has 4 days for his little swimmers to rest up , ready and waiting for you! xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh me too Creative, I was reading your post and felt so very sad, until I got to the end, I was absolutely over the moon to read you are expecting, a whole year, and here you are, that's fantastic news and must give the other ladies trying such hope that anything really is possible:) xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thats great news. This is a lucky thread. Come on Garf, me and you next. Lets stay.positive xxx


----------



## josie1234

Creative - So pleased for you and quite emotional. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

You next ladies, Jo, Fiona and Regina, you're up next!!!:) xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> You next ladies, Jo, Fiona and Regina, you're up next!!!:) xxxxxx

yeh, no giving up!


----------



## Left wonderin

Giving up is not an option :))) I'm here till BFP or menopause ! Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :). Hi creative don't think we have chated before :) AF in full swing here but am all geared up for next cycle . This month decided I'm going to try really hard not to get so wound up in the Tww as try relax , I drove myself bonkers obsessing ! But this month I'm going the whole hog , Opk teas , temping and charting . Also going to try SEMP method :) I love the fact that each month is a new slate :) feeling positive at the moment and know for sure that one day I'll get a rainbow baby :)) until then ill keep smiling :) 

I'm like a child waiting for the post at the moment , 40 cheapie o/v tests and basal themometer on their way lol.....


----------



## Kat S

Creative said:


> This month I DTD when I was supposed to, but just had that feeling that's been bugging me, that the miscarriage this month last year, knocked me into menoupause. I have been feeling very old and seem to be developing new wrinkles every day.
> As someone who normally has about two glasses of wine a year, I've drunk more this last month. I really fancied a cider which led to DTD more relaxed then normal and then Ialso had a glass of wine on two weekends running.
> I have been very down and felt that it would actually never be my time. I am a self employed creative designer and make CE certified sock monkeys and Keepsake teddy's and quilts, paintings, tiaras and jewellery, but it can be dreadfully lonely working in my work room all day long. I saw a job advertised at the local senior school for an art technician. it would have been perfect, but I only had half a day to apply before the applications shut. I filled in the application form and wizzed it down to school. I pinned all my hopes on it and I think that it made me realease all the pressure of trying to concieve and I was ready to move on. The interview date was supposed to be yesterday and when mon and tuesday came without hearing anything, I spiraled into a deep sadness. I was kept busy by a friend who's website I am just setting up, but by this morning which would be day 30 and so AF would be here, I did the POAS as is customary. Lets not waste the stick...... I then put it on the desk next to me and took a phone call from trading standards guy who was supposed to be coming out to approve my technical file today to cancel the appointment. and I forgot about the stick, put the phone down and turned around to find two lines. Not just a faint oe but a no mistake postive. A whole year after my MC I am finally pregnant. Old, wrinkly and pregnant and very very very shocked.

!!! OMG, that is fantastic wonderful amazing and all the other happy adjectives!! Congratulations!! I hope you have a healthy, uneventful pregnancy!


----------



## Kat S

Sorry I've been away for so long. You guys might not even remember me. Being here was too painful for a while.

Long story short, I had my D&E Jan 23rd and have been waiting ever since for my hcg levels to go back down to zero. Not there yet, but I hope to be within another week or two.

The test results came back from the fetus. It was a girl. We wanted a girl, so that was hard to hear. She had no chromosomal abnormalities. Just gutted. 

That piece of information prompted my doctors to look for another reason for my loss. They think it's possible that my slight double uterus might be the cause. There is a dip at the top of my uterus (picture a heart shape), and there is very little blood flow at that dip at the top, and if the embryo attached there, that might cause a miscarriage. They don't know where the embryo attached, so it's just a theory. They thought they trimmed that off during my first hysteroscopy back in September, but now they think they need to check it again and see if they got it all. 

As soon as my hcg levels are zero, I can go in for another hysteroscopy where they'll check for any scarring or infection from the D&E as well as that dip at the top. If there is more left, they'll trim it off. I have a blood test tomorrow and hope for good news. I'm hoping my levels will be zero and they'll schedule the surgery for next week. I hope that after every weekly blood test!


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome back kat, hope all works out for you.

Creative - congratulations, look after yourself now and try and be relaxed, I know It's not easy. Maybe the relaxed attitude last month paid off!

Jo, Fiona and Regina, keep going girls!

Crazy and Becks, morning, hope you are both feeling bad!


----------



## crazymam

welcome Kat, hope it all works out for you.
Feeling sickly, started yesterday and its coming and going. not actually throwing up just that sickly feeling.still feel wiped out. 
In a dilemna over scan on Tuesday, debating whether to postpone for a week as I think I will have more chance of hearing a hearbeat if I go the week after.I will only be just 6 weeks and if dates aren't right then I might not hear a heartbeat and that will only send me a frenzy and will only want to pay for another one!


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> welcome Kat, hope it all works out for you.
> Feeling sickly, started yesterday and its coming and going. not actually throwing up just that sickly feeling.still feel wiped out.
> In a dilemna over scan on Tuesday, debating whether to postpone for a week as I think I will have more chance of hearing a hearbeat if I go the week after.I will only be just 6 weeks and if dates aren't right then I might not hear a heartbeat and that will only send me a frenzy and will only want to pay for another one!

I had my first one at 7 weeks and 4 days. I didn't want it the week earlier, just in case. I am it sure when the heartbeat can actually be seen. Could yo call the clinic and have a chat?


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, I had my first scan at 7 plus 4 too, any earlier and I would have worried if a hb couldn't be seen, I'm feeling ok today, sickness is waning now, not sure if I'm pleased or not but I'm.definitely showing now and have my other symptoms still so I'm just really hoping all is ok, I was laying in bed last nite and I felt 3 little taps low down, followed by 3 more twenty seconds later, it didn't feel like gas, that pops and makes noises, was it baby? I'd love to think so but obviously I don't know, as baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 8 weeks, 5 at 9 by now they could be a week ahead so I guess it's possible, would love to think so:) hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

well I have rearranged it ladies, scan is now a week later when I will be 7 weeks.
How long does this tiredness last ladies? I cant remember and last time I carried twins so was tired all the way through thanks to my low blood pressure!
I know the sickness has usually gone by 12 weeks Becks, for most people, so you probably will be starting to feel a bit better now.


----------



## Oasis717

That's really good I think you've made the right decision, you def should be able to see the hb etc at 7 weeks:) I hope that's all it is, that I'm feeling better cause I'm at that state where you can feel better but it does worry me still, the emotional up and down is still as bad, the headaches, a lot of food aversions still so I'm hoping all is ok, I got through yest thankfully, I started bleeding bang on 11 weeks last year and lost the baby 4 days later so am nervous around this time. My second mc was all over by 11 weeks but that was diagnosed as a blighted ovum at 7 weeks. The tiredness has come and gone for me this time depending on how much I've done:) xxx


----------



## crazymam

you are almost 12 weeks Becks, so I wouldn't worry about it.Plus as you say you still have other symptoms like your food aversions.
crossing my fingers there is a heartbeat too. 
because they took so long to offer me a scan when miscarrying last time, basically they only scanned me to make sure it was all gone or just about gone!, I have no idea at what stage the baby died. There wasn't much left to look at when they did scan.:cry:
I should have put a formal complaint in at the time but was too upset.


----------



## Oasis717

That's dreadful, I'm so sorry, I had kind of the same situation, I started bleeding brown blood at 11 weeks but no one was interested until it turned red 4 days later, they refused to scan me in a & e saying there wasn't anyone to do it so me too I never knew when my baby died either:( xxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Compared to when i was pregnant first time and even last time ten years ago out nhs has gone really downhill. I remember having a scan at 6 weeks simply because my doctor suspected twins as i tested positive 7dpo. She was right and i had regular scans and appts after that. Now its all down to cutbacks i think.


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's 11 weeks and on the way to 12 !! Your ticker is really flying it !! Crazy good thinking on moving the scan forward you should defo see and hear the heartbeat by then :)) I can't wait till i can join in these types of conversations and have a ticker of my own :)) 
I am so hoping I get a BFP before my would have been due date Which would be the 16th of July . 3 months to go so there is hope :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ps I just noticed that in all the threads I'm in there is more pregnant ladies in this one and they say its more difficult to get preg over 40 !!!! How ironic lol........


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, I just want to get to 12 weeks get out of this bad memory 11 weeks:( the days are flying so it won't be long, I'm so so hoping for you us oldies are showing we're not past it yet lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh I'm not far behind ya I'm 40 , 41 in November . You all give me such hope :))))) lol.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi ladies.

My sickness is still here. Felt really sick again last night and heaved again this morning and actually heaved again mid morning! Thought the tiredness was getting better, but jus about t go to bed now as I feel so tired again!

Had another scan today and all is still good. Now discharged from miscarriage clinic and will now have my care at m delivery hospital in diabetic clinic and with m community midwife.

Crazy, good idea moving the scan.


----------



## Oasis717

That's wonderful news Lisa, it's so good you can have these scans and know all is ok, I'm dying for the 2nd to see if my Lo is ok, my sickness is going more but the food aversions carry on, the headaches, pmt like symptoms so I'm hoping all is ok xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance delighted all is ok and discharged from miscarraige clinic :))) still feeling sick sucks but is a great sign . Did you see baby today ?


----------



## josie1234

Great news Lisa about getting discharged from mc clinic. Not long now Becks. Am I the eldest on here, I will be 43 next month? Hows everyone else doing? Hey cycle buddy Garf hows things?


----------



## Left wonderin

43 years young :)) my sister had her last baby at 43 four days before her 44th birthday . She is four now and the boss of the house :)


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies why is it everytime I say I feel better I feel worse lol. Been feeling sick since dinner but is easing now which it usually does at this time, it's turning into 8 til 11 nausea! I shall be 42 in Nov and hubby wants another after this one lol xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol ... So guessing you will be on this thread for a longggg time to come :)


----------



## dancareoi

We got another scan picture today, really clear picture of its spine! Will try and post later.

I will be 42 in August and this will be our last one. Hubby is 44 in August.

When Ii was PG with third, I said to myself I wouldn't put myself through all the worry again , having had MC before him., but here we are again.

I don't think I will ever lose the feeling or need to have more babies, but we need to stop at sometime!! If it had been up to hubby we would have stopped at 2!


----------



## Oasis717

My nausea lasted all night til 1.30am, couldn't sleep I felt so bad, that's the last time I post I feel better lol. Looking forward to the pic Lisa, I think we will try for one more after this one, dh is half Italian, loves big families!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - looking forward to seeing the scan, take it easy hun. Aw Becks, bet you are tired. Left - lol at your niece ruling the house! 

Feeling a bit rough today, headache, nausea, slight cramp. I am hoping for one more baby, just one that is mine and my DH as we haven't got one together so it would be really nice. Pleased to say that my DS football has been cancelled today due to the snow so no freezing by the side of the pitch, lol - bad mother! Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## crazymam

How is everyone today?
Cant wait to see your new scan piccies Lisa!
I think I am the oldest possibly? I am 43, I will be 44 by the time this little one arrives.My midwife said it is much more common than you think now for them to see women in their forties and pregnant so certainly don't give up hope ladies!
Feeling sickly again today, boobs hurting even more. still tired too. Oh and my skin is dreadful, has been since I took first test. Not spotty just blotchy and pimples underneath the skin. I am always like that first three months though.
This is my last though, I just wanted a baby with my partner as he doesn't have any . 
I want to see the look of joy on his face when he holds his baby for the first time more than anything, what better way to show someone how much you love them. Look at me my hormones are making me far too soppy!:blush:


----------



## dancareoi

My DH is Irish Catholic. Well he was born in uk but both his parents are southern Irish. His mom is one of 9 and his dad one of 10!

We have loads of snow again. Snowed Thursday night and then started again yesterday afternoon and its still snowing! When will it ever stop.



This is the best I could do.


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> How is everyone today?
> Cant wait to see your new scan piccies Lisa!

 me too



crazymam said:


> I think I am the oldest possibly? I am 43, I will be 44 by the time this little one arrives.

 I'm older... I'm 44 now so will be a couple of months off 45 when this one arrives. I bet I am the wrinkliest!!!



crazymam said:


> This is my last though, I.

 My last too. If this one flies then I won't try again.

My boobs are like rocks this morning and are killing me everytime they touch anything. (that can only be good of course) symptoms are good even though I am starting to feel very queezy now. I got a massive shaking attack last night.


----------



## crazymam

well creative I think this thread just throws the statistics for the over 40's out the window then haha
I couldn't make much out Lisa, except for the spine I think? Think it was too dark for my laptop. But must feel great to see another scan and know everything still ok with baby x


----------



## crazymam

dancareoi said:


> My DH is Irish Catholic. Well he was born in uk but both his parents are southern Irish. His mom is one of 9 and his dad one of 10!
> 
> We have loads of snow again. Snowed Thursday night and then started again yesterday afternoon and its still snowing! When will it ever stop.
> 
> View attachment 586823
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do.

 had another look and can make out the head, where was I looking first time???? haha
when is your next scan Lisa? Are you going to go for the 3d/4d scans when you get further along?


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> My DH is Irish Catholic. Well he was born in uk but both his parents are southern Irish. His mom is one of 9 and his dad one of 10!
> 
> We have loads of snow again. Snowed Thursday night and then started again yesterday afternoon and its still snowing! When will it ever stop.
> 
> View attachment 586823
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do.
> 
> had another look and can make out the head, where was I looking first time???? haha
> when is your next scan Lisa? Are you going to go for the 3d/4d scans when you get further along?Click to expand...

No. We will have NHS scan at 20 weeks, but no plan for a 4d at moments.

I will


----------



## josie1234

Nice pic Lisa. Spine and head really clear. I dont know whats wrong with me today, moody, fed up, teary. Like AF is due. Which cant be right as on CD5.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Supposed to be doing my paperwork for avon - but stopped for a cuppa and a catch up:winkwink:

Lisa - Wonderful scan pic hun - lovely and clear :flower:

Josie - Aw cycle buddy - cheer up hun - at least were in this together :hugs:

Creative - What was the shaking for was you cold or is that before you are sick?:wacko:

Oasis - We are hoping for just one more and that will be me done (let's hope the FS has a magic cure) as my time is running out although I'm 42 in August it doesn't fit in with hubby retirement plans to have a baby any later than this year however if the FS starts me on treatment well I would say hubby is over ruled:haha:

Crazy - Glad you are having lots of nice symptoms:flower:

AFM - CD5 and an almost pos OPK - so not sure what is happening :dohh: but hopefully I know what will be happening tonight when the kids are in bed:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Cheers Garf, your chart is similar to last months for these last few days. Fingers crossed for you. 

Seriously, this is how I am normally before AF, really depressed, crampy, backache, teary, moody. Just don't understand what is happening. What is my body doing????


----------



## Left wonderin

So does that make me the baby of the group ? 40 since November ? Lol....... God I could end up with 5 lol.... And your right it does blow the stats out of the window . Garfie and Jo Im cd 4 so a day behind ya both . Won't start poas till day 6 I think . Think I o/v on cd15 but who knows. Hoping temping this month will ahead some light . 
Dance what a clear scan and boy how baby is growing :)))) 

Oasis I'm sorry and delighted your feeling unwell ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thank you, been bad all day, went for dinner with dh family and could only manage some garlic bread, struggling to eat but forced something down when I got in, so much for feeling better! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol thank you, been bad all day, went for dinner with dh family and could only manage some garlic bread, struggling to eat but forced something down when I got in, so much for feeling better! Xxx

Glad you are still feeling bad:happydance: sorry though that it is stopping you from enjoying your food:nope:

I felt a bit sick before my tea tonight, felt a bit better whilst eating and then felt a bit sticky again after! So it is still hanging around for me.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxx it's horrible there's literally nothing I want to eat, it's like my appetite has just completely gone, dh took me shopping after to get some dinner as I ate nothing out but I just didn't want a thing, I used to love my food, really look forward to weekends and all the lovely food dh cooks for me, he should have been a chef he's a fantastic cook and cooks most nights work permitting, but now everything is just horrible I enjoy nothing, I don't remember ever being like that before, I hope it goes soon, looks like I got two days grace with the nausea then once again it's back with a vengence! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

hows everyone today?
still no snow for us but its freezing and very windy. woke up this morning and don't feel as tired as I have been lately but still cant seem to satisfy my appetite on a morning. Felt sick right up until bedtime last night, felt a little bit sickly this morning but it tends to to kick in about mid day then stays with me until bedtime.
But feel like I have a bit more energy today. although it is sunday and I haven't done anything yet!:wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

We've had a little snow overnight but here too it's absolutely freezing! Am watching a carry on film in bed, it is Sunday:) dh and ds are asleep next to me bless them, ds got up too early so is having a mid morning snooze! I went to bed early last night as I felt too ill to be awake but seems ok so far this morning, I seem not too bad in mornings xx


----------



## dancareoi

We,ve got about 4 inches of snow here and freezing cold too.
Felt really sicky again this morning and heaved up a bit of bile!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw when will it stop Lisa! I've been slightly better today, but nausea from dinner on again, boobs are literally killing today, they've hurt non stop since 4 weeks, they stopped hurting at 3 months with ds so hoping might be the same, had a lazy day today just doing housework etc, too cold to go out, just about to watch a horror film with dh, I love a good horror! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - hope you enjoyed your movie and had a lazy day with not too much nausea.

Lisa - hope the heaving has gone. Had lots of snow here too but roads are ok at the moment.

Crazy - did you have a nice lazy day?

Garf - how's things going cycle bud? I had pos opk and ewcm today. Cramps and heartburn. Yesterday was worse, serious moods teary etc. 

Left - how's things? How's everyone else. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## josie1234

Morning all, hope you are all ok. CD 7 - feeling quite nauseas today, don't know what's up with me with all these symptoms the last few days. Honestly, I am trying not to symptom spot and definitely not this early but feel really weird. What is going on?????

Not long til DH has to take sample in (Friday) and then the plan is to book an appointment with doctor once results are in. Don't know whether to book appointment before then to find out if there's anything I could be doing/taking before then. Haven't spoken to her since my results came in. 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning all, hope you are all ok. CD 7 - feeling quite nauseas today, don't know what's up with me with all these symptoms the last few days. Honestly, I am trying not to symptom spot and definitely not this early but feel really weird. What is going on?????
> 
> Not long til DH has to take sample in (Friday) and then the plan is to book an appointment with doctor once results are in. Don't know whether to book appointment before then to find out if there's anything I could be doing/taking before then. Haven't spoken to her since my results came in.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day xx

Hi, does seem strange this month for you. If your temp hadn't gone down I'd think you were PG and the bleed was implantation.

I got positive OPK when I got positive HPT, it its your temp which says something different. 

When did to last do HPT, is it worth doing one just to rule it out?


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Aw when will it stop Lisa! I've been slightly better today, but nausea from dinner on again, boobs are literally killing today, they've hurt non stop since 4 weeks, they stopped hurting at 3 months with ds so hoping might be the same, had a lazy day today just doing housework etc, too cold to go out, just about to watch a horror film with dh, I love a good horror! Xxx

Slightly sicky again this morning.

Made the mistake of putting my progesterone pessary in before I started heaving. I then felt it slip out and had to push it back up again:haha:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I didn't manage to get on here much over the weekend 1) I loose the lappy to hubby 2) I loose my phone to son 3)one thing left for me - housework :haha:

Lisa - How are you feeling - more relaxed yet I can't wait until you tell your children mine would have guessed by now:flower:

Becks - Your symptoms are well strong lady - I can't believe you are already planning the next one :wacko:

Crazymam - That's what Sundays are for lazing around :haha:

Left Wondering - If you run you will catch up to us - so is there just threee of us left ttc and all about the same in our cycle? - how weird is that:winkwink:

Josie - Morning hun - wow you are getting some strong symptoms - is that even possible this early? I had two weird things happen in one sitting:blush: I went from watery (so thought not yet) to EWCM with streaks of blood - so I guess the egg flew out:haha: but my temps have not reflected that yet :cry:

AFM - Just trying to keep busy until Wednesday when I have the FS appointment I am excited but also nervous as maybe he might say like the rest it's your age and just keep trying:shrug: Hoping he has a miracle cure in his bag:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie if he has will you pop one in your bag for me ?? Oh and the rest of us ttc on this thread :) ... I'm am in stitches with the image of your egg shooting out as if out of a cannon lol....... 

Well today me cd 6 and time to poas :)))) Opk here we go again :) oh and it's my third morning temping , keep waking up early to do it than even the alarm . Think I'm afraid ill miss it lol....


----------



## josie1234

Well I am just about to get ready for work but thought I would pop on here see how you all are. LMAO at the thought of the egg flying out. so funny. I've ordered some digi HPT so will test then. Left - are you doing your chart on fertility friend, if so, pop it on here so we can all have a look. Good luck for Weds Garf, hope it all goes ok and gives you some positive vibes. 

Lisa - TMI lol. There's a lot of things falling out on here lol. Yeh, I know my temp doesn't seem to correspond and also having AF a day early too. Very confusing. Oh well, time will tell what is happening. Suppose I better get ready, take care everyone xx


----------



## josie1234

What's your thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







20130325_092246.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

That is very close Jo! For some strange reason my opks never went positive when I got pregnant, I did try! I know a lot of people's do, had a slightly better day nausea wise yest but still bad in the evening and had force something down, I find the best time to eat for me is the mornings when I actually want to eat:) well ladies it's the dreaded 11 plus 4 today, when I lost my little one last year, very mixed feelings today, so very sad for my angel, nervous but grateful for this little one, when I passed 11 weeks with no bleeding it helped as that's when I believe I started the mc last year, you never ever forget do you, or ever stop wishing it didn't happen, I still want my baby back every single day, I think I always will xxx


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: becks I know exactly how you are feeling hun - just be kind to yourself today and try not to get to upset - I think about all 3 of mine all the time especially as all my friends FB statuses seem to be saying "on way to hospital" I do feel a bit sad but I know my day will come (I hope) :winkwink:

Does anyone here know about FSH and LH levels was looking up mine to help someone on another thread and at the time when mine were done I thought ooh at least I don't have PCOS but now on closer inspection the numbers are a bit to high:cry:

Josie - Time to BD again (for us both I think):haha: my charts always up hun in my signature - let me know if you can see it:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, Regina and Fiona:dust::dust::dust:

Becks, you are doing great this time, but I know how you feel, can't help but worry all the time.

At diabetic clinic again this afternoon, had a couple of high readings but not too bad overall.

I think we will always look back at our losses with sadness, but I look at it other way with the one I lost in July 09. After this I was PG again in the sept and my DS was born May 10.

If i had not had that loss, my wonderful little monkey would not be here today. 

Yes I would have a child, but this bundle of joy we know and love today would not have been given the chance of life.


----------



## Creative

That is a lovely way of looking at it!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> That is a lovely way of looking at it!

I find I helps.

'They' say everything happens for a reason. At the time we can't see it or understand it, but when we look back it all makes sense.

How are you doing? are we going to see a ticker yet?


----------



## Creative

Fine. I am just a bit on tenderhooks. I keep grinning like a cheshire cat at my little secret. We have decided to hold off a few weeks telling the children as even though they are 21, 19 and 13, they were really cut up last time it all went wrong. Not sure it will be possible to keep it from them as 13 year old is very sharp. 
I've got some nausea and yesterday morning ended up vomiting at their music concert (in the loo's!) They are all off for the hols so will be having a very long migraine I think to try and keep them off the scent.
I can't believe it finally happened.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Fine. I am just a bit on tenderhooks. I keep grinning like a cheshire cat at my little secret. We have decided to hold off a few weeks telling the children as even though they are 21, 19 and 13, they were really cut up last time it all went wrong. Not sure it will be possible to keep it from them as 13 year old is very sharp.
> I've got some nausea and yesterday morning ended up vomiting at their music concert (in the loo's!) They are all off for the hols so will be having a very long migraine I think to try and keep them off the scent.
> I can't believe it finally happened.

We feel the same with our kids. When we lost our one in jan last year, we had told everyone, including the kids. So telling them what had happened was the worst thing we have ever done, the were 10 & 7 at the time, the youngest is too little to know what's going on.

We never ever want to put them through anything like that again, so are holding off as long as possible. Although we think our 8 year old DD suspects something!

Ours don't break up Until Thursday.


----------



## Oasis717

My 12 year old still doesn't know, or my son Casey 4 of course, Georgia (12) just thinks I've been run down lately and as I have something called fibromyalgia I've just said that is worse lately, but it's been hard sometimes when I've felt so ill! We're not telling either of them until 16 weeks but I think by then I'll have to hide my belly lol. I'm still not at that place of acceptance yet with my mc last year at 11 weeks, I hope to be someday, but it feels so raw still, and the trauma of how horrific the actual loss was is still with me. They told me on the ward they see many mc there but mine was one of the worst, I'm still not over how it happened, let alone the fact it happened at all, that is a lovely way to look at it Lisa, I hope someday to be able to do the same xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

I couldn't face work today, was up four times last night to pee, woke this morning and was so tired I felt sick. had breakfast, seen kids off to school and went back to bed and slept for another two hours! Still feeling sick and feel like my boobs are exploding already! I have an docs apt today , think I may just have to accept that I am going to have stay on sick until I get some energy back. 
My main concern is last time I was as wiped out as this I was carrying twins:wacko:

As for miscarriages, you never forget. I had my first when I was only 27, then went on to have a beautiful little girl. I still have a twinge of sadness come the time the baby would have been born but as Lisa pointed out I wouldn't have had my beautiful daughter if I hadn't miscarried.
Everything happens for a reason and you have to tell yourself that to get through the difficult times.

I really feel like being sick today though, closest I have ever come in any pregnancy , really fancy some toast and jam too ...x


----------



## Creative

I've had sickness with all of mine except the last one. I am relieved to be experienceing it this time as iit feels more positive.


----------



## josie1234

Becks - hope you are ok today, thinking of you. No, you never forget. I am hoping I am in your situation by June when I lost my LO, having a little turtle to nurture. Is that what Lisa called it, I can't remember. After the heartache, it is nice to know that there is hope. 

Garf - what were your numbers? My LH was 8.2 and FSH 33.1. This is when the doctor said I wasn't ovulating? But then prog test said I was. Yes, always BD anyway lol. Doctor said to try to relax, not even think about when ov, just bd every other day, try to take the stress away. But no, still testing lol. I can see your chart hun.


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - lovely way at looking at it, trying not to look at what has happened with sadness. Still have times when I cry just talking about what has happened. Things will never be the same and I never thought I would be happy or back to my normal self after it happened but this thread shows there is hope. I cried my eyes out telling my DS what had happened so I understand why you are waiting. 

Crazy - you must need the rest hun. Maybe its twins again???

Creative - hope you are keeping ok and the nausea is reassuring in a mad sort of way. 

For anyone I've missed, good luck. Having to keep going back and forward pages to comment on what people have put, lol. Off to do some housework, catch you all later xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, really hope you are by then too, you have plenty of time to make that happen, yes my first scan picture my Lo looked like a little turtle lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Been to diabetic clinic again. They are pleased with the way it's going but have warned it is probably only a matter of time before I am injecting insulin at other times of the day!

Asked if they would listen to baby, they said they don't like to until 20 weeks as it can cause too much worry as finding HB is a bit hit and miss.

Well I got them told it and then started to wish I hadn't because she couldn't find it. I was a bit concerned but not too worried at this point as I had felt baby moving earlier. Finally she got it briefly and faintly, the little monkey was hiding.

Phew, what a relief.

Back to diabetics clinic in 3 weeks and seeing consultant in 5 weeks. Community midwife tomorrow.

Interesting piece of information which I have read a few times about the best sleeping position when PG.

Always best to sleep on left hand side as it is better for blood flow to the baby.


----------



## Oasis717

I've spent my whole pregnancy on my left side! I read that too Lisa, fab news you got to hear even if briefly, at least you are feeling movements:) I've not felt anything since last week so am wondering if it even was baby? Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I've spent my whole pregnancy on my left side! I read that too Lisa, fab news you got to hear even if briefly, at least you are feeling movements:) I've not felt anything since last week so am wondering if it even was baby? Xxxx

Could be wind:haha:

Just felt a flutter then as I was reading your post.:happydance:

I find in the night I'm waking up to make sure I'm still on my left!

Need to start putting pillows behind me to make sure I stay on left and don't roll over to my back or my right! Why couldn't it be the right, this is my usual position!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , glad to see your all in good form . Beck's hugs for you and your lost little soul. I also lost my little soul at 11+4 . And I agree the whole process was awful , like a nightmare I lived through :( I decided that my little soul although very very much wanted was needed else where more urgently and him up above knew although I'd be sad I would be strong enough to carry the burden until my time came :) My little soul I believe brought much hope to desperation and joy to overwhelming despair . I believe it wasn't the end for those little souls lost to us just the start of a new pathway in life . I truly believe everything happens for a reason and that in the end it all makes sense but we don't get to see the bigger picture . Which at times is devastating . 

Sorry for going on lol.... Me cd 6 and 1st poas this cycle :) oh btw how do I share my chart from ff as I will be seeking all your expert advices :)


----------



## josie1234

I added the link/url from ff to my signature. Bloated and bad cramps last night and what is happening to my temp? What you all up to today?


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa it felt so different from wind, it was a tapping as opposed to the usual gas feelings I get all the time but since I haven't had anything since it may have beenxxx

Thanks Regina, hopefully one day I'll be able to accept things xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo one more rise and you should get your cross hairs, you def are on the up temp wise!! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

I read that too lisa, about sleeping on left side. That's the side I sleep on anyway, plus I don't have very good circulation to start off with .I must have rolled over onto my right side the other night and woke up in middle of night with my left leg going numb!! Luckliy it hasn't happened since.
Becks - I too have fibromyalgia so not sure if this is what is wiping me out? But it was only diagnosed a few years ago and to be honest I really think they misdiagnosed as it does appear to be the 'in' thing for doctors to diagnose when they don't know what is wrong with you!
My self diagnosis is it was down to stress and lack of sleep due to being stuck in a very miserable marriage at the time.
Funny once I got out of it the symptoms went haha . The way they diagnose it doesn't really give me much confidence in them either.
I was back at doctors yesterday and my blood pressure is still very low, have to keep hydrated at al times she said and she suggested salt, yuk!
I think I will just put up with the low blood pressure and the fatigue instead.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I'm def wiped out with the fibromyalgia, it comes and goes, same with me when I was with my abusive ex I suffered really badly with it and ocd, both are triggered by stress, but when I met my wonderful husband it all got so very much better, I researched fibromyalgia and realised that all the separate conditions I'd had for years were all under the umbrella of fibromyalgia so I do believe for me anyway it's correct as I have so very many of the symptoms, I've never taken any medication for it, I just soldier on:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and do they know why your blood pressure is low? Xx


----------



## crazymam

Becks - maybe the diagnosis is correct then, I don't take medication either and found exercise actually improves it, obviously not too much!
My blood pressure is naturally low and always has been , but I have always done regular exercise and ate quite healthy. I read though it can drop on pregnancy if it is already low, and I had problems with dropping very low when I was pregnant with the twins. My fibromyalgia was diagnosed a few years after the twins. I hated my ex, in fact that is an understatement, and would often stay up til 2am waiting for him to fall asleep and then get up at 6am to avoid him! So the stress and lack of sleep took its toll. My muscles are always tender but I do a lot of strength bearing exercises more than anything so used to think I had just overdone it.
When I was diagnosed I was given a leaflet to read , told where my nearest self help group was and advised NOT to stop exercising under any circumstances. I was told they could give me amytriptolene to help me sleep and prescription painkillers.
I thought I am not going to rely on medication so got rid of the cause of the stress instead. 
I have also read that processed foods and refined sugar can aggravate it too Becks.
If I have a naughty day and eat cake biccies I crash completely. 
But I read an interesting article on low blood pressure too Becks, the symptoms can mimic mild fibromyalgia, ie the fatigue and and muscle pain.
all I know is I am knackered either way :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I see, so I wonder if it is fibromyalgia or the low blood pressure symptoms, I also have ibs, ocd, dry eyes, had painful periods and endometriosis, neck and back pain and joint pain, fatigue and jaw problems, all of which come under fibromyalgia, when I was with my ex I was the same, I did everything I could to avoid him, I hated him but I was terrified of him too so me too the stress really took its toll and my ocd was running at 100% whereas since meeting dh I'd say it's about 10%, ill never get rid of it but it's completely manageable now I'm away from that situation. Some days I was so tired I'd feel the exhaustion wash over me and all I could do was sleep! I admit me too if my diet is bad it would definitely reflect in me and particularly joint pain, I walk everyday and try to stay away from sugar and processed foods, it really seems to help:) xxx


----------



## crazymam

I don't have any other symptoms Becks, I do have neck pain but its due to a damaged nerve. 
I have mild raynauds, but I stress it is very very mild and suffered from cold hands since I was a child.
I just found the whole way it was diagnosed as baffling? they did blood tests to rule out rheumatoid arthritis first, then the consultant asked how I slept and did I still feel tired when I woke up well of course I did given my sleep pattern!
He then started to press on different pressure points and yes they did hurt but more uncomfortable and tender rather than very painful. so he concluded my condition without investigating any further!
I have spoken to loads of women since who have this condition and I feel like superwoman compared to them.
Either I have found a way of managing it very very well or it was a wrong diagnosis.
Good news for you becks is I have read pregnancy can actually improve it! x


----------



## Oasis717

They never did those pressure points on me! Just went on all my symptoms, there is a huge variation in severity so wondering if perhaps we are amongst the lucky ones who's lives it doesn't dominate! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, your chart is confusing this month! Lets see what happens the next couple of days.

Becks, could have been baby. I think mine started about 12 weeks. At this stage you could feel them one day and then go a few days without anything else.

Crazy, hope you feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else.

Saw my midwife today, just to have a listen to baby and she got the HB straight away!


----------



## garfie

Lisa - Amazing when they have the right equipment and experience how easy they make it look :winkwink: so pleased is your mind at ease yet?:hugs:

Josie - Do you normally O early? - I think I have but my temps are not reflecting it yet so like you I am waiting a few more days :coffee:

Becks/Crazy - Sorry about your symptoms - my hubby says I'm falling apart I tell him if he looks as good as I do when he is 41 then he can say something:haha: he soon shuts up:winkwink:

AFM - Feeling a bit sad today my BF had her baby girl last night 6lb 13oz after a three hour labour - I know I should be pleased but she decided she wanted baby number 1 (a boy) and fell pg straight away no probs - then was on the pill - came off the pill as I was going through my DNC and announced to me she wanted another a girl this time as her son was now at nursery and she was bored of work and BAM pg again - life can be so unfair and I'm just having one of those days:cry: hope the FS can give me some hope tomorrow:happydance:

I will feel better tomorrow just having a down day that's why I haven't been on today didn't want to bring the thread down:nope:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Lisa - Amazing when they have the right equipment and experience how easy they make it look :winkwink: so pleased is your mind at ease yet?:hugs:
> 
> Josie - Do you normally O early? - I think I have but my temps are not reflecting it yet so like you I am waiting a few more days :coffee:
> 
> Becks/Crazy - Sorry about your symptoms - my hubby says I'm falling apart I tell him if he looks as good as I do when he is 41 then he can say something:haha: he soon shuts up:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - Feeling a bit sad today my BF had her baby girl last night 6lb 13oz after a three hour labour - I know I should be pleased but she decided she wanted baby number 1 (a boy) and fell pg straight away no probs - then was on the pill - came off the pill as I was going through my DNC and announced to me she wanted another a girl this time as her son was now at nursery and she was bored of work and BAM pg again - life can be so unfair and I'm just having one of those days:cry: hope the FS can give me some hope tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> I will feel better tomorrow just having a down day that's why I haven't been on today didn't want to bring the thread down:nope:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona, that's what we're here for:hugs::hugs:

I feel happy that I can now hear the HB but still can't let myself believe!


----------



## josie1234

Crazy and Becks, sounds like you have been through the ringer with all the symptoms/diagnosis. 

Lisa - I know, it is confusing but it was last month too but later on in the cycle. All congested in my sinus' today, it just comes on really quick. Had really bad cramps last night but none today so that's good as it was a bit painful. See what temp is like tomorrow. Lovely that you got to hear the heartbeat.

Garf - I don't really know, didn't look like it last month but the month before my temp went up at CD 6, CD 9 and CD 18. So, god knows lol. I think your temp will go up tomorrow perhaps. Sorry to hear that you are feeling down today, hope you feel a bit happier tomorrow. I find its the pregnancy bit that makes me feel a bit sad, not them having the baby. But that's only sometimes, not all the time if that makes sense. Some days I am fine. 

And yes, that's what we are here for as we all understand hun. My opk for today.
 



Attached Files:







20130326_104657.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Crazy and Becks, sounds like you have been through the ringer with all the symptoms/diagnosis.
> 
> Lisa - I know, it is confusing but it was last month too but later on in the cycle. All congested in my sinus' today, it just comes on really quick. Had really bad cramps last night but none today so that's good as it was a bit painful. See what temp is like tomorrow. Lovely that you got to hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Garf - I don't really know, didn't look like it last month but the month before my temp went up at CD 6, CD 9 and CD 18. So, god knows lol. I think your temp will go up tomorrow perhaps. Sorry to hear that you are feeling down today, hope you feel a bit happier tomorrow. I find its the pregnancy bit that makes me feel a bit sad, not them having the baby. But that's only sometimes, not all the time if that makes sense. Some days I am fine.
> 
> And yes, that's what we are here for as we all understand hun. My opk for today.

That still looks positive. Just out of interest, how long does it take for the test line to appear, is it a little while after the control line, the same time or before?


----------



## josie1234

It appears light at first, same time as the control line but then a few mins it goes darker than when it first appears.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) oh told me I'm obsessed with the iPad lol..... Telling him I'm just catching up with the ladies :)) 
Crazy and Beck's I too was diagnosed with fibromyalgia having suffered from severe back pain and shoulder pain that radiated down both legs . Chronic pain for about 6 months . Was given the blurb for support group and pain killers . That was about 5 years ago . Now it comes and goes and I manage it without drugs except on the occasions it effects my sleep which can last for days at a time . Have mild symptoms right now but life must go on. Mine also came on after the break up of a relationship ( got my heartbroken ) its weird three of us having it lol... 

Garfie sorry your having a down day , my friend due any day now and also got a text from my niece who is 22 saying she found out she is having a girl , she is due 3 weeks after my would have been due date . That will be hard !! 

Me cd7 today and temp dropped this am not sure it means anything as first time temping :) Opk _ so thinking it means nothing :)


----------



## Oasis717

Wow ladies lots of chat to catch up on, I like it!!! Xxx
Well my dear old nan that I lost a year ago told me I am having all my ills young and when I'm an.old lady I'll be fit as a fiddle lol, doubt it but bless her.

Lisa I wonder if it was then, I thought I felt something today too but it's so hard to tell at mo, felt Georgia 12 at 16 weeks and Casey 4 at 14 weeks so maybe I will soon, hope soon, brilliant news about the heartbeat, bet that was so lovely to hear that xxx
Fi I totally understand how you feel, a dear friend had her little girl on 21st Feb and I've still not been down, one cause I haven't told her I'm pregnant and two, this baby was conceived as I was loosing mine, it just hurts too much:( I'm very happy for her but it's so hardxxx
That definitely still looks positive to me Jo! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

I missed quite a bit here didn't I ? I cant stay awake though :wacko:
Great news about hb Lisa.
It is hard when you are still trying and someone tells you they are either pregnant are have just had their baby.
I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant last time, and two days after miscarriage a friend announced his wife was pregnant, they had waited for all tests before announcing, so I found that really hard and even harder when she had the baby.
I found out I was pregnant a week after she gave birth though.
Josie - looks promising there. My temps used to dip before I ovulated too.
Left - that is spooky isn't it! Glad we all manage it pretty well too. 

AFM - my boobs hurt so much! So much more than last time so guess that's good,
I cant bear to touch them and even getting ready hurts.
feel sick from moment I awake until I fall asleep too.
I cant cook anything form scratch as all cooking smells are making me feel worse, trying to look in cookbooks fro inspiration but just thought if it turns my stomach.
Then last night I had the urge to eat a fried egg sandwich before I went to bed! I fried it in a little bit of olive oil so not too bad, and never enjoyed eating something so much haha I now have the urge to eat cheerios, and beans on toast, in fact that's all i can face. I was same in my other pregnancies now I think about it. I practically lived on cereal in first three months as everything else made me feel sick.


----------



## Creative

crazymam at least cereals are fortified.
I havn't had any aversions t all yet. I wake up feeling great although it is the other end of the day that's yucky.

Potential dilema on sunday as mum and dad have invited us round for a meal and there will be wine and I shall have to decline it saying I'm not feeling great or that I've taken a migralieve tablet.


----------



## crazymam

now that's always a tricky one, how to avoid alcohol without everyone guessing!
I am too tired for social events anyway so ok there, but did have to go for a meal in company the other night, I took the car and used that as an excuse.
I used the old 'on anitibiotics' to death last time so cant use that one again !
So I am just avoiding nights out altogether until I have announced it and until I actually feel up to it.


----------



## Creative

Hopefully my mum will just guess and keep schtum. I told her last year after the MC that I would be TTC but with it being so long, she might have thought we'd stopped trying.


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I'm sorry I missed your post last night, baby brain! It is strange all three of us having fibromyalgia but I'm glad we can all manage with drugs etc and symptoms are mild, happiness with your partner must be a tonic! I had some stitch like feelings along either side of my stomach this morning, not at all painful, didn't last long and apparently it's normal at 12 weeks as the uterus comes up into the abdominal cavity, my belly is certainly popping out today:) xxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Hi ladies. Hope you're all doing ok. 

Creative I've just seen your ticker. Massive congratulations xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, belly getting bigger is a good sign.

Jo, I think today is OV day.

Creative, glad you've done a ticker. I never have drinking worries like that as I am not a drinker and don't like wine. Although I do like a humongous glass of baileys with ice!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## crazymam

I cant wait for belly to pop, always makes you feel like its 'real' then Becks!
My belly feels more rounded, but as I had a flat belly it does show quicker. not a bump though, just rounder , so no one else can tell just me haha x


----------



## Oasis717

I already had a round belly unfortunately lol, but it's really stuck out this week, I'm surprised my 12 year old hasn't noticed, I guess teenagers being self absorbed its helpful sometimes! I can't believe I'm 3 months tomorrow, I never even thought I'd get here:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hello ladies. Hope you are all doing ok. No BD for me tonight as DH taking sample in tomorrow. With the right pot this time! And it has a bigger opening than last time lol.


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say got ov digi kits today. Dont know when to do them as only got 7.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that made me giggle Jo xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Jo , hope the sample taking goes well for your DH . Beck's 12 weeks tommrow :wohoo: your ticker just seemed to fly ! I remember it from the very beginning :) Crazy delighted and sorry your feeling so sick ! 

Me and oh had a practice bd this morning in preparation for o/v . It's so nice without the pressure and expectation ;) ill have him busy over the weekend . He has been warned !!! Lol.... Cd 8 today this cycle seems to be going very fast :) not long for the Tww again :happydance:


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Glad it made you giggle. Couldnt believe how small the hole was on the last one. So cute getting a rounded belly. Busy day today so I am off to bed in a bit. Knackered. Yeh the time seems to be going quick Becks, hope it is for you
X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, I'm sure you're oh won't mind being worked hard lol, yes the ticker seems to be flying along now! Xx
Jo at the hospital when I went for my leg they gave me one of those sample bottles you take to the mw and expected me to be able to wee in that small opening! Suffice to say I couldn't and they only got a couple of drops lol, can't wait until you are all in the tww and I can get all excited about your tests! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I for one promise to share every second with ye wonderful,ladies :))


----------



## Left wonderin

Even if ya don't want me to !!! ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh course I do!! Do you know you're supposed to avoid pineapple in pregnancy! And papaya, they can bring on early labour as they soften the cervix, I read it on another thread and sure enough its true, dh bought a fresh pineapple yest, think I'll give that one a miss, I ate pineapple in all my other pregnancies, it's especially not recommended in the first trimester, I never knew that xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm me neither , I'll be able for a phd in ttc and pregnancy soon lol...


----------



## Creative

left wonderin Of course we want it all shared!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol thanks creative :) hope you are feeling good :)


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Lol thanks creative :) hope you are feeling good :)

Mornings I fell totally fine. but come the evening I feel terrible and I can't sleep either. One minute I am roasting and the next shivvering. I burp all night long and my OH is being remarkable patient!


----------



## Creative

Ooooo I'm having n apple pip!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol awwww an apple pip! I think I'm at a fig now! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Took temp this morning but fell asleep whilst taking it and bleeps woke me up. Temp was 35.8 but not sure if it was accurate so took again straight away 36.2.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well I went to see the FS yesterday - at least she never put the MC down to my age fully:happydance: she gave me a load of statistics and then some dates for various tests depending on my cycle dates

A blood test CD2 - CD5

A further blood test - CD18

A HSG

An Ultrasound

Clotting Blood Tests

Chromosome Blood Test

All of the above is great news and she will be able to see what is going on with my body - she was interested in my charting as well and could see just from glancing how long LP was, cycle, AF etc.

These tests are carried out in another county so looks like I will have to be traveling a lot too:cry:

For the next 3 months however until all the tests are back she has recommended protected sex in fact she stressed that abstaining would be even better no chance of an oopsie - of course I will test this month just in case:winkwink:

So ladies I will continue to temp as that at least gives me some indication as to when she will arrive.

And I will continue to pop in here from time to time and cheer you on but at the moment I am feeling very deflated and my eyes are stinging from crying of course I can understand the reasoning behind but............

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Well I went to see the FS yesterday - at least she never put the MC down to my age fully:happydance: she gave me a load of statistics and then some dates for various tests depending on my cycle dates
> 
> A blood test CD2 - CD5
> 
> A further blood test - CD18
> 
> A HSG
> 
> An Ultrasound
> 
> Clotting Blood Tests
> 
> Chromosome Blood Test
> 
> All of the above is great news and she will be able to see what is going on with my body - she was interested in my charting as well and could see just from glancing how long LP was, cycle, AF etc.
> 
> These tests are carried out in another county so looks like I will have to be traveling a lot too:cry:
> 
> For the next 3 months however until all the tests are back she has recommended protected sex in fact she stressed that abstaining would be even better no chance of an oopsie - of course I will test this month just in case:winkwink:
> 
> So ladies I will continue to temp as that at least gives me some indication as to when she will arrive.
> 
> And I will continue to pop in here from time to time and cheer you on but at the moment I am feeling very deflated and my eyes are stinging from crying of course I can understand the reasoning behind but............
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know how you feel. After my MMC last year I had to wait to have a uNK killer cell test. i missed my first OV due to PG hormomes still in system, so another month went by of just waiting.

It is so fustrating so i know why you are upset, but it will all be for the best and help you on the way to getting your rainbow.:hugs:

Jo, not sure whats going on with your chart this month!!!

creative, an apple pip, how lovely.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> I know how you feel. After my MMC last year I had to wait to have a uNK killer cell test. i missed my first OV due to PG hormomes still in system, so another month went by of just waiting.
> 
> 
> .


That all seems so long ago now!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. After my MMC last year I had to wait to have a uNK killer cell test. i missed my first OV due to PG hormomes still in system, so another month went by of just waiting.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> That all seems so long ago now!Click to expand...

you`re right it does.

does anyone have any plans for Easter? We are off to wales for a week tomorrow, luckily the weather for next week is looking dry and a little bit warmer, well i say warmer, about 10 degrees, but that`s good compared to what we`re getting now!

I`m actually a pear now!!


----------



## Creative

Easter: I'm leading the Easter service on Sunday (MS willing) we are going for a meal with mum and dad in the evening.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Fiona, I know waiting is so hard, with my blighted ovum I had to wait for the hcg to leave my system before I could TTC again it took 20 long, long weeks to go:( average is 4/6, I was just unlucky, with my first mc and d and c it was gone after just one week xxxxxx
We have no plans for easter yet, really depends how I'm feeling, having a good day today, almost sure I'm getting some movements, it's the same wriggling/squirmy feeling I've had last 2 weeks but stronger today not kicks or anything just that wriggle feeling xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Sorry Fiona, I know waiting is so hard, with my blighted ovum I had to wait for the hcg to leave my system before I could TTC again it took 20 long, long weeks to go:( average is 4/6, I was just unlucky, with my first mc and d and c it was gone after just one week xxxxxx
> We have no plans for easter yet, really depends how I'm feeling, having a good day today, almost sure I'm getting some movements, it's the same wriggling/squirmy feeling I've had last 2 weeks but stronger today not kicks or anything just that wriggle feeling xxx

Sounds like movement to me. I am not getting kicks as such, just wriggling feelings. Although it did give me a bit of a boot yesterday!

Wriggling around quite.

So comforting to feel those little movements.

Happy 12 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I really think so too, really wriggly!! it's certainly made me feel a lot better about going for the scan on Tuesday, I was worrying about a mmc xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's you have a go faster ticker , I'm convinced of it lol.... Happy 12 weeks :) can't wait for your scan :) me I plan lots of b'ding over Easter as due to o/v on Tuesday I think . I'll have oh chained to the bed lol...... 

Had two pieces of great news today , my friend got BFP after 4 times trying with I v f , so so happy for her . She has had a rough couple of years with her sister who was 20 dying of cancer not long after her wedding so she deserves some good luck for a change . 

Me I'm poas and temping . That sperm is going to meet the egg this month !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, I think my bellys on a go faster too! Well me and dh bd 4 times a day around my ovulation and it worked! Also if you have an orgasm at the same time or just after your oh it really increases your chances as the contractions pull more sperm up further, it was what we did:) I really believe that's how we did it in two months. That's fantastic news about your friend, it most definitely must be wonderful to have such amazing news, she certainly seems to have been through it. I have just laughed til my belly ached at Mock The Week with dh, I do love that show! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Me and DH caught first time in december when we were TTC, up until OV we DTD every other day and then DTD day before and day of and day after OV.
Also after DTD lie still for about 1/2 before moving!


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks 4 times a day !! Go girl !!! Lol...... This is my 3rd cycle so still early days . Cycle only seems to have regularised since last month . Always hopeful that me :)) 

This cycle seems to be going very fast , the last one dragged so I'm happy :) . I'm off work for 5 days so just taking it easy really . I'm off to a very important party today , my nieces ( the one who's mum tried for 14 years then got preg naturally at 43 ( she was in total shock) Aoife is 4 today and has told everyone non stop about her birthday for weeks lol....... Tea party time :))


----------



## Oasis717

Anything that works lol!! Have a wonderful day, I still can't believe your friend fell at 43 after all that time, so wonderful and gives me hope we can have one more after this one:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

It was my sister :) and yep she had unexplained infertility , ended up adopting three siblings in her 30,s aged 5,2,1 . Then one night when she was 43 she woke up out of her sleep and said she just felt pregnant . Her hubby told her she was dreaming when she demanded he go get a test .... She then got up and went got one herself and hey presto ..... BFP . You can imagine the shock !!!!! Don't think she still believes it and Aoife is 4 today lol....


----------



## Oasis717

Doh, you said niece as well lol, baby brain strikes again!! It's a wonderful story, like a miracle, can only imagine how she felt seeing that bfp! Xxxx


----------



## Creative

Well, Last night we told the children. Reactions were very positive. We decoided we had to as on Sunday as I mentioned before we are going to my parents for a meal and if I refuse wine, they are going to question it big time. So we decided that we would need to tell them. so we have bought an easter egg fro them and this afternoon I shall disemble it and put a baby inside it and then we will give it to them when we go round.


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative :) I'm guessing it makes it more real for you :))


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Creative :) I'm guessing it makes it more real for you :))

I still can't actually believe it. i can be sat down and all of a sudden I'll remember that I am pregnant and have another mini celebration! It is good to have it out in the open because my OH would have let something slip in front of the kids befre long. He cannot keep a secret.


----------



## crazymam

Hope you are all having a lovely easter and every one is well:flower:

My scan on Tuesday and if all is well going to announce it to everyone.
Had a few odd days since Friday.
Kept feeling more energetic but then tiredness would sweep over me ina n instant. think my body is adapting now and I can manage to get through the day until about 4 and then I must sleep.
Sickness is there still, but not all day. Feel bloated by end of the day.
trying not to get too anxious about Tuesday. I just want to be able to tell everyone now, hate keeping secrets plus I want to celebrate not spend the next few weeks with a secret waiting and worrying.
Creative - I bet it was a huge relief telling everyone. I think most of my family and friends have guessed anyway lol
I am off to enjoy rest of the easter now. catch up with you all on Tuesday xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone hope you have a lovely Easter. Not been in much as been busy working and getting DH sorted for his move. Decided I am going to stop charting after this cycle. Want to take the pressure off as with DH being away for 4 days and then home for 4 days it will only stress me out. I will still be on here checking on everyones updates. Good luck for scan hun and it feels more real once you start telling people. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I also have my scan on Tuesday, at 10.40 it's my 12 week nuchal scan etc, so nervous but baby wriggling away every day most of the day has at least stopped me worrying about a missed mc xxxxxx Happy Easter everyone xxx


----------



## Creative

Well we did the Easter Egg thing and told mum and dad last night. 
They were excited for us. (probably think we are utterky mad!)


----------



## Left wonderin

I'd say their expression was priceless ! Did they figure it out straight away ?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, 

Hope everyone had a good Easter, we are in South Wales and it is freezing cold today!

Glad everyone is doing well.

Creative, at least you don't have to try and hide anything now. We still haven't told our kids or DH parents!

Crazy and Becks- hope your scans go well.

Jo, you are probably right with the charting if DH away. If you DTD when he's there I'm sure it will work out. Did his sample get delivered ok this time?

Hi to Regina and Fiona.


----------



## Creative

Feeling uber sick today. took two of the children clothes shopping.
Cooked a lovely leg of lamb tonight, sat down to eat it and that was that........... and it looked so nice!

It is nice to have told the kids and my parents. just hope in a few weeks I can tell everybody else!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa, I thought we had a sneaky bit of sun but then turned cold again. At least the nights will be getting lighter. Good luck for the scans, looking forward to updates/pics. How are you feeling Lisa? 

The sample was delivered ok, still waiting for the results. They will prob go to the doctors at DH's unit that he has just left so hopefully there won't be too much delay. Obv with so much going on, I am just thinking what's the point, we will BD when he is home and see what happens.


----------



## josie1234

Aww Creative, fancy not being able to eat, that's a shame. Did you have a productive shopping trip. Have to practically drag my DS out to buy his clothes. He is really decisive once he is out and knows what he wants but its just getting him out lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hope everyone had a happy Easter :) here is to longer nights and the weather improving :)


----------



## Creative

Josie, the shopping is easyish. DS is 19 and so ewe just let him loose in primark and he then tries it on. DD is even easier. The hard bit is stopping the indecent shorts etc getting int o the bag!


----------



## dancareoi

Morning all, creative glad you are feeling sick! Meant in the nicest possible way of course.

My sickness has gone now, I've been sick free for 3 days now!

DS now has an idea about the clothes he wants and doesn't really like me buying them for him now, he is 11.

I can jus about get away with it for DD who is 8, but she too is starting to get her own ideas, which are different from mine!

M other DS is 2 so wears all his big brothers hand me downs!

Crazy and Becks, what time are your scans?


----------



## crazymam

I cant wait until this sick feeling goes Lisa! 
My scan is half two , feeling very anxious already.Trying to keep myself busy but hard as still so tired still.
I have all daughters so choosing clothes for them stops when they hit about 9/10! I would dare now but I do control which shops they go to as much as I can. At ten years old I am not having them dress as mini adults in anything revealing!


----------



## Left wonderin

Crazy and Beck's best of luck with the scans today . Hope you get to see your beanies and see that they are stuck like super glue :)) crazy I so agree about kids dressing like mini adults uck ! 

Me I got my o/v + last night and this morning so just waiting for my first crosshairs ever lol... ( exciting times lol.. )


----------



## crazymam

looks like its your waiting time now then left! 
I am sure Becks is already at this hospital, I am sure it was this morning, fingers crossed for you Becks and looking forward to a new piccie xx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck for the scans. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Creative

Hope we get to see the scan pictures later!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, had a fantastic scan this morning, baby was very active with hb of 156, every single thing he checked was fine, heart, brain etc etc, no fetal abnormalities and a nuchal measurement of just 1.9. Baby is still measuring 5 days ahead so I have a new due date of 5th Oct. The sonographer was very pleased and said everything looked perfect, he really had trouble as baby was facing down! Second pic is of their little hands and last is legs:) It was amazing to see all the acrobats they were doing, no wonder I can feel them already baby was going crazy lol. I still have to wait on my blood test and I could still get high risk due to my age but to have a perfect scan with not one marker for any abnormality makes me so happy, exhausted now as hardly slept for worrying!! Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1215.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









IMAG1219.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6









IMAG1225.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Creative

oasis they are lovely photos. Sounds like the dream scan!! Do you feel more realxed about it all now?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much, I haven't let myself be too happy just in case but I just can't help but feel better after that, it was amazing it really was xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Becks they look great, and that's great news!!!
I had my scan and they found a very strong heartbeat, everything looks fine and measuring 7 weeks 1 day. Not worth posting pictures as you cant really see anything as its that small and my womb tilts right back so it was hard enough for her to get anything without doing an internal scan. 
Just feel so relieved there was a heartbeat x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow that's fantastic news!!! So so pleased for you, good news all round today:) and thank you, I keep looking at my scan pics I'm so pleased, just starting to relax ever so ever so slightly.......but still not out the woods yet but looking good, had three good days nausea wise and two bloody awful ones now lol, now I don't mind if it goes for good!! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

becks you are nearly 13 weeks already! Its flying x


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking :winkwink:

Becks - Beautiful scan pics - hope you can relax a bit now - they look so clear or if you can't relax at least I hope you get a better nights sleep:flower:

Crazy - So pleased your scan went well to - good news she was able to see without an internal and pleased about the nice strong heartbeat:happydance:

Josie - How's you hun - I think I may have Od now but not holding out much hope for this cycle - but it's the last one I can test on for a while:happydance: So I will be testing on the 10 April (but knowing me it will be before):haha:

I don't post a lot any more as I am weaning myself of BNB - but heck I can't help but stalk. I'm trying to take a step back if that makes any sense :dohh:

Love to the rest of the ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> becks you are nearly 13 weeks already! Its flying x

I know! Lol, they have put me at 13 weeks 3 days after today so I'm a bit ahead meaning baby is already the size of a peach, I definitely knew I was feeling baby but seeing them on the screen and feeling the movements at the same time just confirmed it:)xxxx

Thankyou creative and Fiona, I'm hoping to get some sleep tonight now:) just had an hours sleep as feeling very tired and very sick, woke up to baby moving like mad, still can't believe how much I can feel them xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Well looking at our current little beans on here, lisa at 16, becks almost 13, me at 7 and creative at is it 5? I would say we are due another bfp in the next two weeks.
Quite a good thing we have going here ladies so lets keep it up x


----------



## Oasis717

It certainly is proving to be a lucky thread!!! Fingers crossed for our next bfp:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so delighted to be reading all this great , wonderful, fantastic news . This is sure a lucky , lucky thread :)) Garfie I am sure weaning off bob is hard I seriously think I'm addicted ! 
Afm just waiting for temps to rise Andrew cross hairs then officially in the Tww :) Timed everything this month so lots of spermy to catch the egg . Now it's all up to nature . So hoping I'm right behind you ladies :)))


----------



## Oasis717

So hoping you are too, everything crossed!!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Garf I know what you mean hun. But we are here if you need us. Totally took a step back myself due to my situation. If it happens it happens. No point getting myself worked up. DH away now 4 days then back 4 days
thats how it will be for the next couple of years. I ve also had to give my shift work up so now looking for job. Fingers crossed it all works out. Fairy dust to everyone thats waiting xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks and crazy, so glad your scans went well.

Becks are you going to start telling people now?

Regina, looking like OV today so lots of baby dust your way.

Jo, tww again, keeping everything crossed.

Fiona , hi.

Creative hope you are doing ok too.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, still bit nervous about the bloods, but really pleased scan was so good:) we are waiting until 16 weeks to tell the children etc, just 3 more weeks to go, my mw said we can relax a bit after that so dh is wanting to wait until then, his mum and nan already know as I wouldn't have been able to hide it from them, I don't have any family as I lost all mine so it's just my friends to tell. I've been so sick today, from 1am until now it was as bad as at 7 weeks so I'm really hoping it's not coming back that bad permanently, I've just been in bed all evening, managed some cereal but nothing else xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa, still bit nervous about the bloods, but really pleased scan was so good:) we are waiting until 16 weeks to tell the children etc, just 3 more weeks to go, my mw said we can relax a bit after that so dh is wanting to wait until then, his mum and nan already know as I wouldn't have been able to hide it from them, I don't have any family as I lost all mine so it's just my friends to tell. I've been so sick today, from 1am until now it was as bad as at 7 weeks so I'm really hoping it's not coming back that bad permanently, I've just been in bed all evening, managed some cereal but nothing else xxxxx

Sorry you are feeling so sick, it's supposed to ease off by 2nd ti, but for me it's only just gone. Perhaps you are having a girl!

We still haven't said anything to kids, although DD said to me yesterday, your tummy's very big have you got a baby in there!:haha:

It is very big, so is getting harder to hide. I have MW app next tues, so we'll see how that goes and take it from there.

You will need to alter your ticker!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I'm so glad you feel better, hope mine goes for good soon:) Oh yes my ticker! I meant to change that, have done now, my belly is quite big too I don't know how much longer I can hide it from dd, especially as I've lost weight but it's got bigger! They weighed me on proper scales at the hospital yesterday and I was 6lb less than when the mw weighed me at 8 weeks, her scales are rubbish!! I'm still 2lb less than when I got pregnant but I'm sure I've lost a bit more as baby etc will be taking up some weight, I had a dream last night there was a rat in the kitchen and it chased me when it ran out from under the cupboard, I screamed in my dream and in real life and woke myself and dh up lol, how funny, I'm having such vivid dreams, I'd move if there was a rat, I hate them lol xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

I know what you mean by taking a step back, I did and then found I was pregnant. so you never know.
We decided to tell everyone today. Because I am so slim I cant possibly hide it until 12 weeks, and decided to think positive thoughts anyway.PLus I think my work colleagues had guessed anyway so only a matter of time before everyone else did. 
Still so tired cant see me going back to work just yet either


----------



## Oasis717

I've been wearing my dressing gown in the house constantly so dd 12 doesn't see, 14 weeks on Saturday and there's no hiding my belly now! Been wearing a long coat when I go out, good job it's been constantly cold:) starting to get a bit hard doing things, some housework is rough on my back now xxx


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Hi Garf I know what you mean hun. But we are here if you need us. Totally took a step back myself due to my situation. If it happens it happens. No point getting myself worked up. DH away now 4 days then back 4 days
> thats how it will be for the next couple of years. I ve also had to give my shift work up so now looking for job. Fingers crossed it all works out. Fairy dust to everyone thats waiting xxx




crazymam said:


> I know what you mean by taking a step back, I did and then found I was pregnant. so you never know.

That's exactly where I was too. I even applied for a job and began to come to terms with the fact that it wasn't to be after trying for a whole year and then BANG :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

I've heard that so many times, people relax about it all and it happens!

Becks, I too have been wearing a long winter coat all the time, so as you say, good job it's been cold. My belly seems to be getting bigger every day.


----------



## Oasis717

Me too!! Mine is growing fast xxx


----------



## crazymam

well trying out my travel sickness bands to see if they actually work :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

They did nothing for me:( but they do work for some, really hope they help:) only minor nausea today thank god! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Is it only me and Garfie still waiting for our BFP .. This thread is looking more and more like a first or second tri thread which is wonderful :)) me and oh did all we could this month ( poor man is worn out !) so it's all up,to Mother Nature now :) 

Hoping to join you all soon with a ticker lol...and hope mine moves as fast as all you guys are !! Beck's yours and dances is speeding along , and crazy I blink and your 7 weeks !!!!


----------



## josie1234

No I am waiting too xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo :) you me and Garfie so ;) bet I've missed someone else ... That 3,0000 tuns of baby dust required so . Where you at in your cycle ?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so so hoping for you ladies, it would be amazing for us all to be expecting together, come on April bfp's!!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Left - my chart is at bottom of sig. Just click. Not holding hope this month as havent DTD much due to hubby being away. I am CD 18 and if i i've ov when FF says i did (which seems early) then i am 8 dpo. I havent fallen since charting and have defo been DTD plenty of times. I have been awake since 4. DH went up to his mums yest as looks like things arent good for his dad. He hasnt been well for a while and doesnt look like he has got long.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Left - my chart is at bottom of sig. Just click. Not holding hope this month as havent DTD much due to hubby being away. I am CD 18 and if i i've ov when FF says i did (which seems early) then i am 8 dpo. I havent fallen since charting and have defo been DTD plenty of times. I have been awake since 4. DH went up to his mums yest as looks like things arent good for his dad. He hasnt been well for a while and doesnt look like he has got long.

:hugs: for your DH.

You may not have DTD much, but the timing was perfect.

Sending you all:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crazymam

Lisa is right Josie, its not the quantity but quality that counts! After all it only takers the once they say. Look at all those girls that fall pregnant first time! Hope your DH is okthough.
My first husband used to work 4 days and 4 days off. I never seen him the 4 days he worked as I also worked and I fell pregnant twice no problem so I wouldn't worry too much about it. 
Travel bands seem to work for me, wore them for bed and still woke up several times for toilet but managed to fall straight back to sleep each time as I didn't feel sick. Now I am scared to take them off lol


----------



## Creative

I'm feeling ghastly. How the heck to people work with MS. I remember that I did, but I had a great ward sister who would hide me in the shower to eat so the matron wouldn't discover "a nurse eating on duty"
Luckily a lot of my work is sewing and I can pick it up and put it down as necessary.


----------



## crazymam

creative I cant face work, have been off coming up to 3 weeks now and cant see me returning until I hit second trimester now. I am too exhausted all the time, and travel bands are not working as well as I first thought! I am not allowed to eat when I want at work , work with the public, so its just a no go at the moment.Plus I have no energy until about 1 in the afternoon, and then it only lasts an hour or so x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh ladies I really feel for you, I told a close friend yesterday that I was nearly 14 weeks and she said I thought I hadn't seen you in weeks!!! I was just too ill, it was all I could do to pick my 4 year old up from preschool.which is an hour round trip, I walk, dh took him. I wouldn't want to go back to those weeks for love or money it's so very hard!! But rest assured relief is just around the corner and apart from the odd bad day I'm slowly feeling human again:) xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> But rest assured relief is just around the corner and apart from the odd bad day I'm slowly feeling human again:) xxxxx

I can only dream.

Please don't get me wrong. I know sickness is a good sign and with the MC I'd not had any. it's just very very wearing.


----------



## crazymam

so I have just over 6 weeks to go before I feel human again :wacko:
but I wouldn't change it for the world, it is a relief to be feeling so poorly all the time x


----------



## Oasis717

I was the same, I relished the symptoms, was terrified when they went but STILL found it very hard to be so I'll for so long, hang in there ladies xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies I couldn't wait any longer still heard nothing from the hospital and couldn't stand not knowing if my blood test was clear so I rang and spoke to a lovely midwife, my results are in the post but she was happy to tell me, I started at a 1:57 risk of downs due to my age and background etc but with my scan results and blood results that went to 1:1147!!! We are so shocked, I never expected such fantastic numbers, with my son now 4 I had a risk of 1:1471 so 5 years on was never expecting that! We are very happy and whilst I know it's not a definitive answer and there is still a risk the mw said it was very low. Baby is moving away as always and im just starting to get the odd little tap:) Feeling v happy today, might finally let myself relax just a tiny bit xxxxx


----------



## Creative

There is a chicken cooking in the oven. OH walked in a said "that smells amazing". I walked in and promptly spewed all over the floor!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so delighted to hear about all the wonderful MS or all day sickness ;) lol....... Not glad your all feeling bad but glad as it is such a great sign :) 

Beck's happy for you that your nearly feeling normal again and what great news from the blood tests . I'm also delighted that you are now able to think about relaxing and begin to enjoy the miracle :) 

Afm got crosshairs today so offically 3dpo ....... I'm going to try hard this month not to SS as nearly drove myself cracked last month noticing every twinge , gas pain . Headaches lol..... I'm just going to et on with living and see what the big man upstairs has planned for me this month ;)


----------



## josie1234

Great news Becks so chuffed for you. Left - fingers crossed for you hun. SS is a nightmare. Hope Garf is getting on ok. Lisa hows u? U feeling ok? AFM saw DH yesterday which was great. Miss him so much. He has now gone back to his mums today. His dad still the same - on morphine to ease pain. I am away for an early birthday girlie night in York. Have a good weekend xx


----------



## Creative

Josie have a great night out! Don't party too hard!

had a completely crap night with being sick, got up this morning a felt totally fine??????? not quite as good as I was now as I can feel it coming back again.

So what are the recommended ways to cope with it?


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks 14 weeks way to go!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I know getting there slowly lol xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Well, sad times. Father-in-law passed away at 3 pm today. Really feel for DH with me being away. Xx


----------



## Creative

Oh Josie that is so sad for you all. Even when you are expecting the news it hurts so much. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie so sorry to hear of your loss , keeping you in my prayers and thoughts xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw no Jo I'm so terribly sorry, I really am:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, so sorry to hear your news. Sending love and best wishes your way.


----------



## garfie

Josie - so sorry to hear this BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

How is everyone today?

I had a sicky experience this morning! It was last nights take away curry in the bin set me off, I thought I was past all that now! Got DH to empty bin as soon as he got up.

Had a subway for lunch, those 6 inch subs just aren't big enough!


----------



## Left wonderin

I know they just don't hit the spot but that southwest sauce mmmmm . I love them


----------



## josie1234

Thank you all xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yummy I'd love a sub!!! I had a very bad day about 4 days ago, the nausea was as bad as week seven but thankfully only lasted a day, just get slight nausea couple hours after eating now which is a massive improvement from before, I'm still down a lb from 14 weeks ago which amazes me! I certainly don't deprive myself especially cheese, I've eaten tons lol, but still no junk even though I fancy it again now. Dh made a banoffee pie after he'd done the roast but I didn't have any, once I start eating sugar again that will be it lol. Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmmm I love banoffie :) that and pavlova are my favourite :) also love cream and cheese :)


----------



## Oasis717

It looked lovely but my taste has been retrained away from sugar, I mustnt give in lol. Just about to eat Korma, I'm lucky dh is such a good cook and I actually want to eat at last yay!!.xxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Dh made a banoffee pie after he'd done the roast but I didn't have any, once I start eating sugar again that will be it lol. Xxxx

What wonderful self control you have!!


----------



## dancareoi

I`m not allowed to eat any sugar because of diabetes. So no sauce of any kind on my subway sandwich!

Its my daughters first Holy Communion on 21st April and i will making all this lovely food and all these scrummy puddings and I won`t be able to eat any of it.

Well, maybe a bit of salad!!

Jo, 11 DPO, any thought of testing yet?


----------



## Oasis717

I know how that feels Lisa, look but can't touch! Xxxx


----------



## Creative

I think the first post may need an update or two!!


----------



## dancareoi

I've updated first page, creative I just need t check your age along with crazymam and left wonderin.


----------



## Oasis717

I can't believe that first page, just a couple more for a full house, come on ladies:) xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just had my hospital letter so I would have only waited 4 working days if I hadn't of rung, I'm impressed, as well as the 1:1147 risk of downs my risk for trisomy's 13/18 is even less at 1:2213. So I'm happy:) xxx


----------



## Xanth

Lovely to see all those BFPs on the front page now. 

Got my fingers crossed for the rest of the ladies still waiting xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa, tempted but might do one tomorrow xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Lisa, tempted but might do one tomorrow xx

I'll keep everything crossed for you:hugs:

Becks, those figures make good reading. When's your next scan?

I'm an onion now!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, an onion! Wow:) I've got my 22 week scan on the 21st May, can't wait to find out what we are having, when is yours? Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa, an onion! Wow:) I've got my 22 week scan on the 21st May, can't wait to find out what we are having, when is yours? Xxx

Mine is 30th April, so only 3 weeks.


----------



## josie1234

time is going quick eh? hope it is for you all. well, 11 dpo and went to toilet and when I wiped it was spotting, light brown, not much but feel crampy. hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> time is going quick eh? hope it is for you all. well, 11 dpo and went to toilet and when I wiped it was spotting, light brown, not much but feel crampy. hope you are all having a good day.

Fingers crossed its just implantation!

I don't feel time is going that quick, although we found out 13 weeks ago I was PG and that has gone quick, if you know what I mean.

DH told his parents yesterday, the didn't as much, I think the were too surprised that we are going through it again after last year. The don't even know about our September loss!

Baby was a bit quiet yesterday which always worries me, but just gave me a little nudge then and has been busy today on and off today.


----------



## josie1234

Yes, I know what you mean Lisa. It would be nice if people can be happy for you not surprised. Hope you're ok and the baby movements make you feel better xx


----------



## Oasis717

I had a quiet day with baby a few days ago and that worried me! But by the next day they were busy busy most of the day as usual, loving the little taps as well as the wriggles now:) Hoping it's implantation too for you Jo xxxx fingers crossed xx


----------



## josie1234

Love the little taps Becks. Is 11 dpo too late for IB? Very crampy. Think AF due in 2 days according to FF. DH now gone away for 5 days this time.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I had ib at 12dpo on my last pregnancy a few once off pink spots then nothing so your not out yet x 

Lisa I am 40 since November :) loving seeing all the BFP :) come on ladies we need a full house ! I'm 6dpo today so just waiting waiting waiting !!!


----------



## josie1234

Left - thanks. Not sure as not much there, just when I wiped earlier - nothing now. very crampy though. did do HPT but was later on tonight so BFN. Will wait a few days and try again maybe. Yes, I am loving all the BFP's on here, about time we had some more, lol. 6 dpo, eh? Looking forward to the update, not long left to wait. Off to bed as very tired. Catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I'm so excited for you!!! I used to love the end of the month and testing, now I can get excited for you xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thats me out this month!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Jo:( masses luck for this next cycle xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. How are you today.


----------



## Oasis717

Xxxx well after four clear days I'm on the second day of nausea:( I thought I was going to be lucky and see the back of it but it's not to be! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

So sorry Jo :cry: - BIG :hugs:

Still stalking ladies - just not a lot to report - feeling weird as if I don't fit in anywhere at the moment:cry: I'm not pregnant and I won't be TTC after this cycle for a few months:cry:

So I guess I will keep stalking and popping in to say hi to you all:happydance:

Glad to hear all your pregnancies are going well:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

JO, that's really sad. Hopefully next time!
Garfie, carry on stalking .......:happydance:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> I've updated first page, creative I just need t check your age along with crazymam and left wonderin.

It's 44! The list now looks incredibly positive!


----------



## Oasis717

Fi you will always fit in here and as that list shows anything is most definitely possible! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, sorry witch got you. Your LP is only 11 days. Mine was 10 days and I increased to 11 the month before I got PG. They say that a healthy LP is 12-14 days. 
You can increase this yourself by taking vitamin B6 tablets. The majority of B6 in shops is 10 mg tablet but you need to take at least 50mg, which you can buy on line. My mom got mine off the Internet from a place in Jersey I think, I got a box of 360 tablets. If yo have trouble tracking down the website, will ask my mom for you.
Taking the B6 should help your LP. The work better when taken with other B vitamin supplements. I took pregnancare conception tablets which have 10mg of B6 along with a 50mg B6 tablet, which my doctor said was fine.

Becks, sorry sickness has got you again. I seem alright again now!

Have made first page look a bit neater. Looking very positive.

Fiona, stick with us, you do belong here because you will be TTC again before you know it.

Well, we told the kids today! I saw my midwife again this morning to HB, which was banging away nicely.

DH had taken kids to pictures, so when they got back we told them. My DS started to cry because he is worried the same thing will happen again that happened last time. We tried to explain that we are further on and it is now a low risk. He is now playing on his Xbox chatting to his friends, but I know he will be worried, because that's the way he is.

My DD was bouncing around all over the place! We are lucky we have a 5 bedroom house, so at some point she will now have the spare double bedroom, which has its own en-suite, so she is a very happy bunny!

Not told youngest because he won't understand. Here is an example of why he won't understand.

My mom has a picture of me, DH, DD and DS taken on DS on his communion day 3 years ago, I was 34 weeks PG at the time with my youngest. He was looking at the picture at mom's house and asked where he was. My mom told him he was in mummy's tummy. He looked at her and said " did mommy eat me?"

So he'll just think I've eaten another baby. The poor little thing will have nightmares!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol awww bless him!! I'm really glad you have been able to get to the stage where you are able to tell them, when I was first pregnant I never thought I would get this far, I really didn't. It's funny because we told my youngest today, we were going to wait until 16 weeks, another week and a half, but he was playing with his dad, they play fight and shoot each other lol, he's a proper boy, he came rushing over to me on the sofa and I just managed to stop him before he collided with my belly, obviously as he didn't know I can't expect him to be careful so we took the decision to tell him and explain to him that he had to be very careful with mummy as there is a baby inside that you have to be very gentle with, I think we made the right decision, he's a bundle of energy always running on full but this way he knows to be very careful with mummy, my two eldest are from my previous relationship and my 12 year old is with her dad for the holidays so I will tell her when she gets back:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol awww bless him!! I'm really glad you have been able to get to the stage where you are able to tell them, when I was first pregnant I never thought I would get this far, I really didn't. It's funny because we told my youngest today, we were going to wait until 16 weeks, another week and a half, but he was playing with his dad, they play fight and shoot each other lol, he's a proper boy, he came rushing over to me on the sofa and I just managed to stop him before he collided with my belly, obviously as he didn't know I can't expect him to be careful so we took the decision to tell him and explain to him that he had to be very careful with mummy as there is a baby inside that you have to be very gentle with, I think we made the right decision, he's a bundle of energy always running on full but this way he knows to be very careful with mummy, my two eldest are from my previous relationship and my 12 year old is with her dad for the holidays so I will tell her when she gets back:) xxxxx

Like you, never thought we would get this far!

Mine keep asking questions, like are going to find out wha it is and have you got any names. I've told them we don't want to think that far head yet. Just take one day a a time!


----------



## josie1234

Lovely to hear the updates and keep stalking Fiona. Think about you hun wondering if you are ok. Thanks for all the hugs. Will get some B6 thanks Lisa. Got more pregnacare as ran out. Said i wasnt going to chart but think i still will as its now habit lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie why do you talk such nonsense the place you fit is RIGHT HERE amongst friends :))) we would miss you if you left us :( sure it will be no time at all before you are ttc again , the time will fly by ! 

Josie sorry the wagon got ya , she so can't take a hint !!!! At least now she is here she can do her worst and bugger off. Back to counting for you so and I have to say first month of charting and I love it :) 

Fiona and Becks its wonderful to share your stories of how you told your families the wonderful news :) 

AFM :7dpo - big temp dip this am barely above cover line , but I don't trust my themometer
Not sure why just don't !! Think my temps are all over the place but enjoying charting none the less. Is so tempting to " tweek " the info so it looks just right lol...... But I have resisted so far lol.....


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I'm hoping its just a fluke and your temps rise again tomorrow!! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for keeping me in here and stopping me feeling sorry for myself:happydance: 

Remember last month I got what looked like a BFP and it was a [email protected]@@@y evap:cry:

Today I am 9DPO and decided to test early as this will be my last one for a while and I got another dodgy test - this time on an internet cheapy (not that I've ever had anything on one of them before):shrug:

I tried to upload but it said file to big - it was like a big pink spot where the line should have been - so I guess I'm still in limbo land - I will need to know soon though as I have my blood tests coming up next week - or not:haha:

Regina - How is your temps today hun - mine didn't go down but didn't really lift either :hugs:

Becks - Hope you are having a non sicky day today - look at you whizzing by now:happydance: I have two boys 10 and 12 so I always seem to be in the middle separating them:haha:

Josie - Hope you are okay hun :hugs:

Lisa - Loved the way your little one reacted - bless - in fact when I read it yesterday I teared up:cry:

:hugs: to you all

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Awww Fi I'm hoping its not another bloody evap, I got my first indication of my bfp on an ic, it was very faint but there, that's why I used the Superdrug test at 7dpo so I'm praying it's the same for you! So far today no nausea so hoping, hoping to have a good day, spent the last two asleep, it all seems to come together sickness, exhaustion, headache and hunger like pains, horrible! I think baby is having a disco in there as I write this they're going crazy, I think this is the most movement I've felt yet! My eldest took my son to the shops this morning where he wanted to buy a little present for baby, so sweet, praying he gets to give it to them xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, ooohhhh, do another and post a picture!

Regina, those temps look interesting.

Becks, glad you are having a better day and bab is having a good wriggle. It gives me such comfort when I feel it, but on the other hand I panic when I don't.

Hi to everyone.

I think my youngest thinks I have eaten another bab, we were trying to explain that mommy has a bab in her tummy. He looked at me and asked me to say aarrrggghh so he could look in my mouth!

My eldest keeps asking me if everything will be alright. I just said I really hope so. He is worried sick, bless him.


----------



## Oasis717

Aw Iisa, it's awful that after what we've been through everything is such a worry and your poor eldest, hopefully as time passes the worry will get less for us all, I keep reminding myself to stop feeling so safe but as everyday passes and baby gets stronger and stronger I can't help but picture myself making it to the end xxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

WELL hope everyone is doing ok? Had no computer for dew days, but back online now.
Still feeling crappy so all good still I think? haha xx


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you are still feeling rubbish in the nicest possible way!!.xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Its over ten years since I last looked at maternity wear and I really thought it would have improved, sadly I was wrong. plenty of everyday casual wear but nothing really for smart officewear unless you want to look even bigger than you actually are :wacko:


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> Its over ten years since I last looked at maternity wear and I really thought it would have improved, sadly I was wrong. plenty of everyday casual wear but nothing really for smart officewear unless you want to look even bigger than you actually are :wacko:

Now when I was first [regnant 22 yeas ago you wore brightly patter
https://www.specialistauctions.com/makethumb.php?pic=uplimg/mb109143_48990ce71078ae435b25648d641540af_mainpic.jpg&w=500&sq=Yned tents with bows on the neck line. Really tasteless and embarrassing!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) good to see everyone is doing well including the disco baby and those feeling sickly ! Dance your poor eldest just shows how much children are effected by things :( hopefully the worry will be a distant memory soon . 

Beck's delighted to hear you are relaxing and now having to remind yourself not to !!! 

AFM: 8dpo ... Temps rose again this am but not up to the peak they had been . Went and bought a new themometer . Got home from work and got two different reading from each of them errrrr .... Do you think I should just see this month out with the old one ? It's giving me lower temp than the new one ? Don't think it really matters this month as what will be will be now .... It's 50/50 as looks like we b'ding at all the right times :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Sooty ment to say creative loving the patterns :)) get making them I'm sure the girls on here will put in orders by the dozen ;) if I get my BFP ill take 3 floral of course :)


----------



## Oasis717

That could very well be an implantation dip Regina, I'm so excited to see if it rises again tomorrow, Im not sure whether to change the thermometer or not as they do say stick to the same one, however if it's defective then surely that's different? Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's ill temp with both in the morning and see from there . Trying not to get my hopes up and really just wait it out and see what happens :)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bloomin hell tomorrow hurry up! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol... It's only one temp they should stay up knocked up or not lol..... It's only,9dpo tomorrow .... Now if there still up on 14dpo ill be smiling :) also ff calculated my due date will be 24th of December if I conceive this month . That is the day I lost my baby last year . Kinda mixed feelings about that. But bring on the BFP I'm so ready :)


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Lol... It's only one temp they should stay up knocked up or not lol..... It's only,9dpo tomorrow .... Now if there still up on 14dpo ill be smiling :) also ff calculated my due date will be 24th of December if I conceive this month . That is the day I lost my baby last year . Kinda mixed feelings about that. But bring on the BFP I'm so ready :)

A Christmas Eve baby is very special indeed!!! Hope it works!!


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Left - fingers crossed that temp stays up. Creative - loving the dresses lol. I think the casual wear has improved, maybe you could start designs for work wear. Defo gap in the market. As I was in the RAF when i was pregnant i had to wear massive blue shirt, horrible blue skirt and blue cardigan. Seriously i cried when u first wore it! Hows everyone else? AFM - i took your advice Lisa and started taking B6 50 mg yest as well as pregnacare conception. See how my LP is this cycle. Come on girls, we need another BFP x


----------



## Oasis717

Regina,my temps were up at this point and stayed up so for me every day they were up was a good sign:) xxx


----------



## crazymam

love the dresses lol still a huge gap in the market.
How is everyone today?
Stick to same thermometer for this cycle at least, and yes Josie I think another BFP is due now isn't it!
AFM feeling crappy as usual although not as tired, but still more so than usual.Trying to keep busy so I don't keep nodding off during the day, got it down to one afternoon nap now. My delivery of maternity wear arrives from asos today. Ordered it early as clothes are too tight round waist and making me feel sicker, and the size 8's seem to sell out straight away too. so this afternoon I shall be modelling them with a cushion stuffed round my belly haha


----------



## Creative

I shall not be making dresses this time (unless someone wants to comission one. I have some very pretty pink and bue pattened crimpalene in the cupboard!!!


I shall be living in dungarees. I have a pair left from last time and plan to embroider them up.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, good call with B6. I googled this a lot last year and in the majority of cases it did increase LP. even an extra day would be good.

Regina, those temps look promising.

Creative, I`m sure my mom had patterns like that and wore dresses like that when PG with me and my sister.

I am lucky with maternity wear, as i have all my stuff from my 3 PG, plus my sister has a load of stuff, which she lent to someone else last year and has now got back, so i can have all of that too.

Saying that, i have just purchased some maternity wear off Ebay. I`m planning on a hot summer! So have bought 2 pairs of shorts, some linen trousers and a floral vest top - just need the sun now!!

Garfie, any news!

Crazy, making me jealous with your size 8`s. My stuff is all 14 & 16 !!!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Must have been another nasty one - this morning tested BFN - but one good thing a 24 day cycle and a 10DPO reckon she will be here by tomorrow though - oh well onto the testing:cry:

Regina - Your temps are looking really good hun

Crazy - A size what! 8 I think I was only ever that pre pregnancy with my eldest and that was 12 years ago:haha: - now I'm falling out of a 10!

Love to all the other ladies gotta dash taking the kids shopping with me and meeting mum for a bit of lunch - can you tell I'm trying not to think about it:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I was still an 8 lol, I was before I had my youngest and had been for years, dunno what happened!! My stuff is 14/16 too:( xxxx


----------



## crazymam

I may be a size 8 but it just means I look pregnant quicker! very impressed with the jeans form asos, very very comfy x


----------



## Oasis717

I wouldn't mind that lol, rather be an 8 than a 14! After baby is born I really am loosing weight, its dh fault he makes me too happy and he's too good a cook!! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

my weight only changes in pregnancy, been same dress size since my early teens, suppose I am very fortunate in that respect.
Well for two days in a row I have managed to do a pregnancy exercise dvd. My naps are down to one a day. but cant help worrying that maybe I should still be knackered all the time? 
I started bleeding just after 9 weeks last time, so just want to get past the next two weeks. wish I could just stop worrying.
sickness is still here though and I still cant cook anything, thank heavens for my mam otherwise my kids would starve!


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> my weight only changes in pregnancy, been same dress size since my early teens, suppose I am very fortunate in that respect.
> Well for two days in a row I have managed to do a pregnancy exercise dvd. My naps are down to one a day. but cant help worrying that maybe I should still be knackered all the time?
> I started bleeding just after 9 weeks last time, so just want to get past the next two weeks. wish I could just stop worrying.
> sickness is still here though and I still cant cook anything, thank heavens for my mam otherwise my kids would starve!

9 weeks is what I want to pass by too!


----------



## Oasis717

I know exactly how you feel, I was desperate to get past 11 plus 4 as that's when I lost my first angel last year, and now I'm nearly 15 weeks! I'm happy to still weigh the same as when I found out I was pregnant, I think grief had a big part to play in my weight gain as loosing my dad, then my nan then two babies in the space of a year and a half was so hard, I've no family now apart from dh, children and nan in law and mum in law who I'm incredibly close to, since my teens I was always tiny, I was always an 8 then dropped to a 6 and a 23" waist when dd was 12 but I was borderline anorexic, I was also this weight when dd 22 was little, I've battled with borderline eating disorder for years so I guess a healthy size 14 is better than an emaciated 6. I try to concentrate on eating healthy as opposed to diet as I can tend to get caught up very quickly and loose far too much too quickly, since meeting dh all that's changed and he makes me feel beautiful:) xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

You are so right, a healthy weight is far more important. I don't keep scales in the house as I never want my girls to have weight issues . I eat healthy and exercise regularly, but not to extremes. I am only 5ft 4 so my weight is still within healthy bmi range. I do sometimes have to buy a six but depends on the shop, but generally I am an 8 as I do still have curves!
I don't believe in diets either, I believe its your lifestyle that's important and your overall health. If you feel happy that's is the main thing. So many young girls feel so pressured to be a size 6 when for the vast majority they would look ill! and crash diets should have government health warnings!
would be a boring world if we all looked the same anyway..


----------



## Oasis717

See I'm 5 8 so you can imagine how I looked at just 8 stone, and I wanted to loose more, so I think although I weigh more now I'm far healthier than when I used to starve myself, I had a bad childhood so I think for me the lack of control I felt as a child meant that when I found I was loosing weight very successfully when I got older and it was something I was in control of for once in my life, it's a dangerous game, it's very easy to get caught up, as I did, my girls are both healthy and unconcerned about their weight which I'm so glad of as starving yourself is a very unhappy place to be. I still find myself wishing I was thinner but I remind myself I'm a far better role model and far healthier a bit bigger than as tiny as I was. I've got dh to thank for that:).xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) not much news here , 10dpo tommrow so into double figures . Still 50/50 in my head . Getting more nervous the closer it gets to D day . All prayers , spells , vodo , welcome lol.........


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> See I'm 5 8 so you can imagine how I looked at just 8 stone, and I wanted to loose more, so I think although I weigh more now I'm far healthier than when I used to starve myself, I had a bad childhood so I think for me the lack of control I felt as a child meant that when I found I was loosing weight very successfully when I got older and it was something I was in control of for once in my life, it's a dangerous game, it's very easy to get caught up, as I did, my girls are both healthy and unconcerned about their weight which I'm so glad of as starving yourself is a very unhappy place to be. I still find myself wishing I was thinner but I remind myself I'm a far better role model and far healthier a bit bigger than as tiny as I was. I've got dh to thank for that:).xxxxx

Your DH sounds wonderful a real knight in shining armour, you are very lucky to have found someone to look after you and make you happy:hugs:

I met my DH when I was 17 and he was 19. 9 years after that we got married. It will be our 16th wedding anniversary in August and in October we will have been together for 25 years!


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone :) not much news here , 10dpo tommrow so into double figures . Still 50/50 in my head . Getting more nervous the closer it gets to D day . All prayers , spells , vodo , welcome lol.........

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Dance lets hope it works lol....


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Lisa, I feel very lucky to have him although he tells me he's the lucky one! 25 yrs my goodness I think that's absolutely wonderful xxxxxx
Regina so much luck being sent your way, those temps are looking good!! xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Becks , holding steady this am . Loads of creamy cm (tmi) different than last month . Trying not to get my hopes up as don't want them shattered . Trying to stay level headed !


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Regina - those temps are looking good hun and now with the cm - fingers crossed :happydance:

Lisa - 25 years and still going strong (what's your secret) for all us newbies :winkwink:

Becks - Sounds like you have had a tough time until your knight in shining armour came along - do you find the age difference a problem with others? - people tend to raise their eyebrows give me a knowing smile and say woo get you :haha: and I feel all warm and fuzzy inside - soppy bugger:blush:

Crazy - I'm 5.4 (always wished I was taller) but don't mind so much now as I can wear heels when I am out with my hubby (he's 5.9) which gives me the opportunity of wearing upto 5 inch heels - this has been known:winkwink:

Creative - I would want to get past 12 weeks personally and at least get to see him/her on the screen the last 3 (as one was a blighted ovum) didn't happen that way.:cry: - you are well on your way though now hun.

Josie - Hi :hugs:

AFM - I'm scared I tested this morning on a superdrug test - negative so as I had one left (I begin testing next cycle) I did an internet cheapie - Positive - now I know I should be :happydance: but after last month I daren't even mention it to the docs - so do you ladies think I should just keep on testing with my Superdrug tests and see what happens over the weekend:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I have everything crossed for you but I totally understand you not getting excited yet xxxxx
Fiona I can honestly say I'd never been happy until I met dh, I now feel like my life began when I met him:) I had a few comments at my daughters school at the time I met him but I think that was jealousy lol, as he's 6 ft 5 and drop dead gorgeous I had a lot of woo get you too, but he always tells me it's him that's lucky, we honestly forget about the age gap until I say oooo do you remember so and so and he's like no I wasn't born then, lol, then we remember!! Xxxx another positive on an ic? But neg on a Superdrug, I got my line on an ic before the Superdrug so its hard to know what to think but if it was me I'd have to keep testing I think:) I'm praying for bfp! For you both xxx


----------



## crazymam

GOOD LUCK REGINA , fingers crossed for you all the way:dust::dust::dust::dust:
and Garfie, keep testing!!! how datk was the line on the IC and more importantly how quick did it appear?
I tested first using an IC . I think as long as you see the line, no matter how faint, in the time window then its safe to say its not an evap line, fingers crossed for you too :dust::dust::dust:

Becks it sounds like you have a diamond there so hold onto him.
I wish I had met my current dh years ago, he treats me like a princess and I have never been happier. I had to kiss a few frogs to find my prince but found him in the end haha


----------



## Oasis717

Am with you on frogs me too!! I wish I'd met dh years ago too it would have spared me lots of heartache but then the way I see it is I'm happy now and that's the most important thing:) 
Just had a bit of a worry, I put our lunch on and went to talk to dh in the front room and the next thing I know I can smell gas, somehow the flame had gone out, I quickly turned off the hob and we opened all the windows and doors but it smelt awful, that's never happened to me before, I've no idea why the flame went out, worrying now as ds 4 was in the hall and I've obviously breathed some in going into the kitchen:( He seems fine but I know whatever I breathe in goes to babyxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Becks I am sure I read somewhere recently that the the gas is different now? ie you cant gas yourself with your oven haha. yes you would still be in danger of blowing yourself up but really dont think you need to worry. You are past the 12 weeks stage too so I am sure everything will be ok with baby xx:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Becks - Baby will be fine - when I was pg with my youngest we (the army) had a faulty cooker that was giving out carbon monoxide poisoning - at the time I didn't realise just thought it was pregnancy symptoms headache and nausea etc.:dohh:

This carried on for a few weeks until I thought wow I feel better outside than I do in the house anyway the m/w assured me everything would be fine - she did some tests and yes everything was fine Josh is now upstairs playing on his xbox:haha:

We lived in a bungalow thing at the time to so it wasn't as if the gasses could escape like in a house. - now we live in a village electricity only - so no need to worry about things like that now :winkwink:

I am sure you will all be fine :hugs:

If you are worried give your m/w a call :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh thank you, I was sitting here getting a bit upset, I honestly have no idea how it went out, dh said not to worry and ds is fine, which he is, but I guess it's a bit of pregnancy paranoia! You've made me feel better thank you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god Fiona that's awful I'm so glad you are all ok! Thank you both I was really starting to worry but you've both made me feel so much better xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Left, looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow. Garf - any more tests done? AFM weird thing happened today. Went to see my mate up north who runs a gym who i havent seen for ages. To cut a long story short the beautician who works there said i can see a baby around you who will be here in the near future. You ve been trying for over 3 years. I was in shock. Anyway after we left i text my mate to check what she said and she told her that i would be pregnant in 2014 and have a boy. And to let my tears go for the baby in heaven. Omg!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie omg , that is incredible ! Here is hoping she is right xxx whoever said about the gas being different is right , they changed it so people couldn't gas themselves so I think blowing yourself up would be the only worry !! 

On to 11 DPO tommrow oh god the final countdown is on , think I have burning in my nipples yesterday and today but half afraid its all in my head !


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, my heating was on at the time and I flicked the switch to turn it off cause of the flame in the boiler without thinking about a spark from the switch, thankfully I didn't blow up!! I will never leave the kitchen again when I'm cooking, I was only boiling water for pasta! Burning nipples is good, mine were sore right from the start and still are 15 weeks on, nervous and excited for you xxxx
Jo that bought tears to my eyes reading that, so wonderful xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, hope that does come true for you. She sees you Pg in 2014 which means you could get pg any time now as it would go into 2014

Regina, how are you, any more tests?

Morning everyone else


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi dance , I haven't done any tests yet not planning to till Af is due on Wednesday . I'd rather live in hope :) temps went up this morning but still plenty of time to fall !


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies. Thanks for the comments. What she said really freaked me out! Never seen her before. Hope you are all ok today. Hows the sickness/testing going? My DS 13th birthday today and also get to see DH tonight after 5 days of him being away. Hope you are all having a good weekend x


----------



## Oasis717

Morning Lisa, hope you're ok, morning everyone, those temps are looking good for 11dpo Regina!! Xxx
Jo hope your son has a lovely birthday and I bet you can't wait to see dh after 5 days, enjoy today:) xx
No sickness for the last two days so that's good but baby has been a bit quiet which I'm not too keen on but I've had quieter days, hopefully I'll get a busier day with them today xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratultions on your 15th week Beck's :) 5 more weeks and your half way there wow ! 

Jo a teenager in your house ;) let the fun times begin ! Bet you can't wait to see DH how long is he home for ?


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Morning Lisa, hope you're ok, morning everyone, those temps are looking good for 11dpo Regina!! Xxx
> Jo hope your son has a lovely birthday and I bet you can't wait to see dh after 5 days, enjoy today:) xx
> No sickness for the last two days so that's good but baby has been a bit quiet which I'm not too keen on but I've had quieter days, hopefully I'll get a busier day with them today xxxx

It really worries me when baby goes quiet, I can have a couple of days like that before it has a busy day. Still can't help but worry though


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Congratultions on your 15th week Beck's :) 5 more weeks and your half way there wow !
> 
> Jo a teenager in your house ;) let the fun times begin ! Bet you can't wait to see DH how long is he home for ?

Those temps look good. I know what you mean about waiting to test means you get to live in hope that little bit longer. I can't wait until
wednesday!


----------



## crazymam

morning ladies, and what a lovely sunny day it is too:happydance:
Temps looking very good, that dip may well have been your implantation dip! How can you hold off not testing , that means we all have to wait too!
Jo - that was lovely, helps with the positive thinking too so hold that thought :hugs:

As for baby moving and not moving. we worry from the minute we find we are pregnant about our little ones, and believe me it never ever stops. I have a 19 year old and I still worry!

Hope everyone else is doing great, 
AFM mt tiredness is coming and going it seems, one day dont feel too bad then the next knackered haha.
woke up with earache today though :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa i know exactly how you feel, it's probably cause of yesterday that it's making me worry a bit more than I would normally as baby has very busy then very quiet days, it's just one constant worry! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa i know exactly how you feel, it's probably cause of yesterday that it's making me worry a bit more than I would normally as baby has very busy then very quiet days, it's just one constant worry! Xxxx

I already have one rainbow baby and I didn't stop worrying until he was in my arms! When I was PG with him I vowed never to put myself through this worry again, but here we are!


----------



## Left wonderin

:shy:I don't know quite how I would cope with the worry of it all :wacko: but am hoping to have to soon ! My boobs are a little sensitive since yesterday more of a burning / tingling feeling than sore .. Mmmm


----------



## Oasis717

I know Lisa, I wish it wasn't such a worry but you can't help it! I sat quietly in bed for a bit and sure enough I felt lo moving about, they must of been asleep when I woke up! Xxx
Regina that's exactly what I had at 7dpo my boobs felt like they were burning and I had a tingling almost like the let down reflex when breastfeeding, this went on for a few days whereas in previous pregnancies I'd had just minutes of it before getting my bfp :) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning everyone :) temps held steady today but didn't rise . 12dpo eek . I'm really scared now its Russian roulette time now when I go to the loo !! It's times like these I wish I was an early tested but I think I'm just too scared of the bfn lol....... Ill wait it out till Wednesday cd29 ......... If the witch doesn't arrive first !


----------



## Oasis717

Regina here's my chart from when I got pregnant, you can see my temps stayed steady for days then rose again!!!! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and I've got a broken toe:( I tripped and got my foot caught on something I think a handbag handle in my girls room collecting washing and flew forward, all I could think about was protecting my stomach so I somehow managed to twist my foot right round and put my hands down, god it hurt, didn't realise my toe was caught up and it got yanked and puller right round, just seen my mate who's a nurse and I've broken it, but anything's better than baby getting hurt!! Ouch:( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ouch !!!! Bet that's painful. Do you need a cast Becks ? Just looking at your ticker 15 weeks heading to 16 ! Wow where did that time go ! Having a bit of very dull mild cramping today hope its not AF , although I don't usually get any cramps with AF until she is here and then not every cycle . Thanks for sharing your chart with me its reassuring . This is the bit I hate most .....


----------



## josie1234

Regina, good luck for the next few days and that your temps stay up, looking good so far. Blimey Becks, hope you're ok, sounds very scary. I hope everyone else is ok. I have still been taking B6, one 50 mg on top of the pregnacare conception, hope this helps my luteal phase this month. My temps bit up and down at the mo but too early to get excited. Can't stop thinking about what that woman said about me getting pregnant, I suppose it keeps my hopes up  How are you Garf, are you ok?


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say that hubby's sample came back ok, no abnormalities so think might make another appointment with doc.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo great news on your hubby test , a friend of mine just told me her hubby has low sperm mobility ( not moving at all ! ) that it will be next to impossible for them to conceive naturally :( so that's great news for you guys . 

I've decided that if I don't get BFP within 6 months of trying ill be seeking tests from the doc ...I can't wait around time is ticking !!! 3 months more and its testing for me :)


----------



## crazymam

OUCH Becks, that must hurt.
Temps still looking good Left, and good news for you too Jwell I have ditched travel sickness bands and they weren't working , eating ginger bicuits instead, althi they aren't working either! tiredness has come back this weekend with avengenance . Looks like my little bean must be doing some growing


----------



## Left wonderin

9 weeks crazy :) your ticker is moving along nicely :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, got it strapped up and it doesn't hurt so much, it's gone purple and black, at least I'm colourful! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks hope it doesnt stop you getting about.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I'm not too bad til putting my shoes on! Never mind:) xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Slippers !!!


----------



## garfie

Left - I have my fingers crossed for you hun :happydance:

Becks - So sorry that must be so painful right now:flower:

AFM

I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:

It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:

My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:

It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:

So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:

The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:

:hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Left - I have my fingers crossed for you hun :happydance:
> 
> Becks - So sorry that must be so painful right now:flower:
> 
> AFM
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:
> 
> It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:
> 
> My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:
> 
> It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:
> 
> So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:
> 
> The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:
> 
> :hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:
> 
> :hugs:

Garfie, That is really sad news. I do hope that the hospital will be able to help you and give you the answers. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Left - I have my fingers crossed for you hun :happydance:
> 
> Becks - So sorry that must be so painful right now:flower:
> 
> AFM
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:
> 
> It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:
> 
> My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:
> 
> It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:
> 
> So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:
> 
> The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:
> 
> :hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry Fiona. Hopefully hospital can give you some answers and help you:hugs:


----------



## crazymam

Garfie so sorry for you :hugs::hugs:
Fingers crossed the hospital can do some tests now though and hopefully give you some answers and more importantly some help to make them stick. At least you know you can get pregnant, so guess you are half way there, stay positive xx


----------



## josie1234

Left - still keeping my fingers crossed. Good to see temps still staying up.

Garf - thats rubbish hun. Really feel for you. Hopefully things will start moving forwards for you and can get help for a healthy pregnancy. At least you know you can get pregnant. You will get there hunny xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona. I was tested for uNK killer cells. These are something in he womb that attack the fetus. If you test positive they can treat with steroids. Could you ask your howl to test for this. I was under a special clinic and it couldn't be done on NHS. Worth trying everything.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance I've heard of them , isn't it like a over advanced immune system that see the implanted egg as a foreign body ? Fiona as I said in the other thread I'm thinking of you , it's not fair I'm sure you are fed up and so sad . We are all here for you so you don't have to go through this all on your own . ( at least in cyberspace ! ) 

AFM : 13 DPO .... Felt a little queasy this evening but not counting my chickens could just be AF gearing up to show her ugly face ! 2 days to testing unless AF arrives tommrow . I have one cb digital test left and have decided when I use it , it will be for my BFP ;)


----------



## dancareoi

Morning all.

Becks, how is your toe now?

Jo, have you started opk yet?

Regina, what is your usual LP?

Fiona how are you doing?

Crazy and creative, hope you are both feeling bad! Meant in the nicest way!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lisa, hope you're ok, it's not too bad as long as I don't touch it at all! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance good question , before mc it was 28 - 29 days , since mc have had 32, 23, and 29 day cycle . So hoping it back to 28-29 days . That's why not testing till tommrow . Temp dropped slightly this am :( still testing in the am if no show today :)


----------



## Oasis717

That's only a tiny drop:) How much later did you take your temp than normal Regina xxx


----------



## Creative

I've had another awful night. I keep being sick all night every night as well as all day every day.
The only thing that I "can" eat at the moment is salad cream, pickles and celery! and I can't get enough of them. When I panick that my wee is pink, can you remind me that I've eaten two whole jars of beetroot in the last few days!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol oh dear pink wee!! How funny, I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad, apart from the odd few nauseous days I'm ok now and I never want to go back! Mine got so bad at 7 plus 4, really hoping it passes soon for you, I also went off literally so many foods it was crazy, there were only a few foods I could stomach, I've got my appetite back now and find myself really hungry, I've also put on two lbs which I think from the beginning until nearly 16 weeks is really good! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Dance good question , before mc it was 28 - 29 days , since mc have had 32, 23, and 29 day cycle . So hoping it back to 28-29 days . That's why not testing till tommrow . Temp dropped slightly this am :( still testing in the am if no show today :)

Regina, your cycle length can alter month to month as your day of OV can alter each month. However your LP stays the same each month and doesnt alter.

Therefore if your cycle length changes this is due to change in OV.

The LP is from the day after OV to the day before AF starts. Mine was 10 days which is a little on the short side, with vitamin and B6 and acupuncture I got it to 11.

We`ll keep checking your chart and waiting for updates with interest!

Creative - glad you are so ill:thumbup:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa - how's things with you? I started opk today, thought I only had one digi left so used that and ordered some more LH strips. Found some more digi ones anyway so all good for later. Opk neg today. Hoping my LP is longer this month taking B6, bit strange how it was 11 days last month. 

Creative - hope you get your appetite back soon hun and your wee goes back to normal lol. 

Left - its only a slight drop and it is still up there so really keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending positive cyber vibes xx

Garf - hope you are ok hunny xxx

Crazy - how are things with you hun?


----------



## crazymam

I still feel sick as a dog, I am getting up at least 3 times a night for toilet if not more, have a thirst that wont go too.
Had traces of sugar in my urine yesterday so was sent to day for blood tests. I have also put on about 5 pounds already, all seems to be bump though.
had a scare with the twins when they thought I had diabetes but I was just passing sugar in my urine apparently, but they are concerned about my constant thirst this time, and the constant need to pee! :wacko: 
Also still very tired, have no energy still


----------



## crazymam

another note to add, before I fell pregnant I had bloods taken and my blood sugars were abnormally low? but they didn't feel this warranted any further investigation, but I think that's because the lab thought I had fasted, but I hadnt, I had a an omelette, followed by toast , a banana and fresh orange before bloods were taken


----------



## josie1234

Crazy - hope you had a better sleep last night. When do u get blood test results back?

Hows everyone today?

AFM - Booked doctors appointment for tomorrow morning to discuss things/test results. Temp seems a bit up and down so far. Hope u all have a good day x


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies ..... Temps dropped today...... Bfn........ The witch is on her way ! 

On to the next cycle , better be a big FAT HEALTHY EGG this month !!!!!!!


----------



## crazymam

Left - well on positive note time to get busy again and get that bfp! 
Josie - your temps are still looking good though, They just said a couple of days so going to ring them tomorrow.
I woke up three times last night, keep getting a pain in my left hand side, but not sure if its simply because I am sleeping all night on my left hand side? The pain comes so I go to toilet then it starts to subside a bit.
Think I am just over analysing everything now, as you do x


----------



## josie1234

Left - sorry that your temp has dropped, but a chance to start new cycle and get that BFP. 

Crazy - yes, every little pain/symptom will cause worry but at least you are being looked after and getting tests, good luck for the results xx

I am hoping that this month is the month, wish I'd started charting and knowing more about my body a lot sooner but I am hopeful that there will be a positive outcome after what that lady said/her prediction. Next time I am up North I am defo going to go and see her.


----------



## crazymam

Josie - whereabouts up north was she? is she actually a fortune teller? I live up north but some people class further south as up north lol Just wondering if I have heard of her x


----------



## josie1234

Crazy - it is Wingate nr Billingham. Teesside. She is beautician in my mates gym. All i know is she is called Lesley. Never met her before but was visiting my mate and i was shocked at the stuff she just come out with, out of the blue. Said i could go for a reading next time i am up. God knows how she knew stuff


----------



## crazymam

so that is north! I am in Tyneside, and billingham isn't that far really from where I am. been to dance competitions there x


----------



## Peacenik

Hello all, I'm 40, had my first BFP in Jan. after about 8 months of trying. I then had surgery for ectopic in Feb. I guess this is technically our first TTC month this time around. I'm scared and my mind's not fully on the TTC bandwagon just yet. I think that's mostly because I don't want to be disappointed, unrealistic or getting my hopes up too high since it took awhile the first time around. That damn clock is ticking away louder and louder though. Anyway, I'm pretty sure I ovulated in the middle of the night Monday/Tues morn. because of the cramps that work me up and I had a pos. OPK on Tues. We BD'd on Fri.,Sat., Mon. and Tues. so wish me luck guess. :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hi peacenik, really sorry to hear of your loss xx it sounds as if you have your bases covered for this month so wishing you loads luck:) I know the clock is ticking away for us all but there is hope, if you look at the first page of this thread it shows our ages so there's still time for everyone:) xxx
Hope everyone else is ok, the hour round trip walk to my son's pre school is a little harder now, thankfully I've got him in at the local Infant School which is just a few mins walk away and is a fantastic school so I will only have to do this walk until mid august when he leaves pre school. The lady that runs the pre school asked me today if I'm expecting so I must be showing lol, still feel nervous about people knowing but it would seem I can't hide it anymore!! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

sorry about your loss peacenik, but you are certainly not too old! You just have to keep trying. xx
Becks you are almost 16 weeks!!! where did the time go? x


----------



## crazymam

and next time you think you are too old ladies just think of halle berry who is pregnant again at 46 ! :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

I know where did those 16 weeks go:) I remember sitting at my 8 week mw app and her saying that at 16 weeks I can start to relax as I'm out the major danger period, omg is Halle pregnant? That really, really gives me hope for another after this lo xxxx


----------



## crazymam

She certainly is Becks! Not sure IF I am allowed to post links but look on daily mail online, pictures of her 5 days ago looking fab! she was wearing a tight black sexy dress and showing off her bump. in second trimester, she looks fab


----------



## dancareoi

I saw that about Halle Berry, amazing, gives all of us oldies hope!

Peacenik, welcome and sorry for your loss. You are in a good place here as we have all been in the same boat and are going through this journey together. Your first plus on OPk is an indication you are about to OV, so from when you DTD it looks like all bases covered.

Regina, sorry its not your month on a plus point you have a very good LP.

Jo, I'm guessing your OV won't be far away based on last month!

Becks, you are a spring chicken compare to Halle!

Crazy and creative, hope you are both doing ok.

Fiona, big hugs.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Peacenik, welcome to the lucky thread. Sorry for your loss, it is tough and my heart goes out to you. I'm Jo, will be 43 this month and I have been ttc since Jun 2008 (seems so long ago) and had mc Jun last year. You are amongst friends here, people who understand what you are going through and seriously, I do worry that I am getting too old for another child but hey, whatever is good for Halle Berry is good for us all xx

Crazy - good ol' Tyneside. My family are from Teesside. Were you taking part in the dance competitions in Billingham? I used to go to school in Billingham and frequent the ice rink there on a Friday night years ago. 

Becks - can't believe you are nearly 16 weeks, that has gone so quick. An hour round trip walk must be so tiring, bet you can't wait for August so you are a bit nearer. Aw that's so nice that people are asking and yes, you can't hide forever. 

Lisa - yes gives us oldies hope, bet Halle looks fab, will have a look online. I am hoping my OV is soon. Neg on OPK earlier today. Seeing doctor tomorrow so see what they say. 

Creative - how you doing today?

You ok Fiona?


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi peacenik, really sorry to hear of your loss xx it sounds as if you have your bases covered for this month so wishing you loads luck:) I know the clock is ticking away for us all but there is hope, if you look at the first page of this thread it shows our ages so there's still time for everyone:) xxx
> Hope everyone else is ok, the hour round trip walk to my son's pre school is a little harder now, thankfully I've got him in at the local Infant School which is just a few mins walk away and is a fantastic school so I will only have to do this walk until mid august when he leaves pre school. The lady that runs the pre school asked me today if I'm expecting so I must be showing lol, still feel nervous about people knowing but it would seem I can't hide it anymore!! Xxx

My kids have told a couple of their friends but its still not common knowledge, although if they look at me properly there's no hiding it now I look huge!

I think more people will find out over the next few days. 

We have practice in church tomorrow after school for DD holy communion on Sunday, so I am busy now sorting the house for a party after. Hoping it'll be dry so all the kids can go in the garden. There will be 9 kids 12 and under and there could be another 5 who are 13-18. All the lads will play football.


----------



## Oasis717

You'll have your hands full there Lisa! Hoping for good weather for you, I'm finally starting to relax a little then I scare myself and think if I do that I'll jinx it, daft I know! But I've told my closest friends now, I haven't seen them in ages and they were wondering why! A spring chicken lol I've not been called that for a while xxxx
Thanks ladies the time is going so quickly which is fine by me he faster the better and yes Jo can't wait for August!:)

Will check out the story about Halle, such encouraging news for us all, we're not over the hill yet!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:cry::cry:Hi everyone and welcome peacenik hope you find this thread as supportive as I do :) I'm in the same position as you 8 months trying , one loss at 12 weeks and 3rd cycle of trying . I'm 40 too heading to 41 in November . I'm still hopeful and so should you be . We are the babies of this group and if you notice nearly everyone else on it is pg !! 

Now I'll have five mins of off loading and ill be done . I've felt really crappy today :( disappointed of course about bfn but also think that bfn just re awakens the pain and sadness about my loss . I should be 30 weeks today:( instead staring at a bfn :( it's so bloody unfair ! I've not lost hope by any stretch of the imagination but just feel really low and sad right now . Not about the bfn but about loosing my little soul :cry: I know everyone on here knows exactly how I am feeling and its so great to have you guys for to listen .


----------



## josie1234

Left - its understandable that you are sad. There is always something to remind you. I was pregnant this time last year but didnt know til May and then only had 4 weeks and then heartbreak. We understand hun. But you will get there and have BFP soon, this is the lucky thread after all. You know we are there for you and understand what you are going through xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Josie , its so great to have you girls , my friend who I usually would talk to about this stuff is only 8 weeks pg having done Ivf three times . She is scared senseless so the last thing I want to do is talk to her about mc ! 

Ill be grand just need to allow myself be sad for today :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ya learn something new every day :) I really must be stupid ! I figured out that I actually have a 28 day cycle not 29 as you don't count day of AF as last day of the cycle but the first ! Dohhhhh lol.... So seems like last two cycles I o/v on cd14 and have a LP of 14 days :) textbook or what !!


----------



## crazymam

left - never give up hope. We have all suffered losses and disappointment on here, but we carry on til we get that BFP, and you will too x


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Well ya learn something new every day :) I really must be stupid ! I figured out that I actually have a 28 day cycle not 29 as you don't count day of AF as last day of the cycle but the first ! Dohhhhh lol.... So seems like last two cycles I o/v on cd14 and have a LP of 14 days :) textbook or what !!

certainly is text book, I don`t think there are many of us who are as precise as that. My OV date was all over the place!

Hope you are feeling a little better now. Onwards and upwards!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa how are you feeling today? I am a bit fed up and emotional today. Went to see doc and think its a case of not much else can be done and getting referred. Gonna check thyroid. Said that due to age then if ivf is the way we want to go then obv got to pay due to age. Feel upset today.


----------



## crazymam

Josie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Don't give up hope yet, you might not need ivf. You know you can get pregnant as you did last year. xxx


----------



## crazymam

has anyone else noticed their pregnancy vitamins are making them sick? I forgot to take mine after breakfast today, didn't remember until about 2pm. well I felt great today, virtually no sick feeling at all. Then took my vitamins, with a sandwich, and 15minutes later it started, now I am wondering if it these vitamins that have been making me feel so ill every day? 
I have never been as ill as this in any of my pregnancies but never took pregnacare before, just folic.
Maybe I need to take them at night instead?


----------



## Oasis717

I've read on loads of threads that pre natals make ladies sick, a lot were taking before sleep at night with a snack! It never happened to me but I've been on them for a year straight, I was told that's why my ms wasn't so severe this time, as I've been on them so long:) xxx


----------



## Xanth

josie1234 said:


> Hi Lisa how are you feeling today? I am a bit fed up and emotional today. Went to see doc and think its a case of not much else can be done and getting referred. Gonna check thyroid. Said that due to age then if ivf is the way we want to go then obv got to pay due to age. Feel upset today.

Hope you don't mind me butting in. I think my thyroid problem ;along with diabetes) contributes to my miscarriages. I'm on 125mcg levothyroxine now and I definitely think its helped. I'll be 43 when I give birth, so don't give up hope. My husband is also 45 :)

Hope you get sorted soon xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , feeling much better today :) cd2 already lol.... Ordered a new basal temp taker today :) jan baby here we come :)


----------



## Oasis717

That's the attitude Regina!!! Xxxxx been up since 6 with ds 4, he's got croup, he's had it a few times and had to go to hospital when he had it at 4 months as he wasn't breathing anymore just squeaking, it was so scary, I hate croup, he's only been back at pre school since Monday and already he's ill:( xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

On no oasis croup is so scary , the sound is awful ! My niece has had it a few times :( its awful when little ones are sick :( hope he is on the mend soon


----------



## Creative

Oasis, Croup is one of the scariest sounding things. In my nurse training days they instructed parents to fill a room with steam eg run hot shower, boil kettle etc. Amazingly it often made symptoms decline fast.


My middle son managed to miss the school bus this morning and so I have had to get dressed and take him in. Managed to delay his jounrey three times to be sick all along the route. I was so cross at him for missing the bus, but he has the recording studio set up and booked for his a level music tech exam today..... otherwise I'd have refused to take him in. The reason he missed the bus? trying to decide which pair of shoes to wear grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## crazymam

my little girl had croup when she was a baby, can be quite scary.
I thought it was just girls who were a nightmare getting ready on a morning haha
AFM I haven't took my vitamins this morning, going to take them this evening instead, but now feelin paranoid as don't feel no where near as sick as I did, and feeling more energetic too. starting to panic now as it was at this stage I miscarried last time. I need to keep busy and stop thinking about it I think, I still have sore boobs and that horrible taste in my mouth though, but I am feeling too good this morning, so very apprehensive ...


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, it's more serious between 6 months and 3 years old so thankfully he's just barking when coughing and a little noisy when breathing but much better after I sat in the bathroom with him with the shower on, it's when there littler and their tubes are tiny that it's much worse, I think he must have narrow tubes as he's had it a lot, he's been asleep since 8, no school for him todayxxx

Crazymam I'm having a baby brain moment it is Jan isn't it? I promise you I had exactly the same a few times, my ms completely disappeared for 4 whole days at 8 weeks and I worried like hell but it was back with a vengence soon, I completely understand how you feel, I comforted myself with my other symptoms like sore boobs etc but you do worry, hormones definitely fluctuate and so do symptoms, try not to worry too much hunni xxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

yes it is Jan haha , Yes you are right Becks, I am probably worrying over nothing. I read the placenta is starting to take over now so symptoms can actually start to subside a bit from now, I thought it was 12 weeks. 
I need to remember that I sailed through all my other pregnancies without care in the world and had virtually no symptoms so why am I worrying all the time about this one!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh good I went blank for a min there but I was sure it was Jan! Yes I thought the same that it was 12 weeks but from what I've read on here and for me also they definitely started fluctuating before that which was completely unlike my three children's pregnancies especially my son's as my ms was terribly severe and lasted the whole 9 months, I guess I shouldn't of compared as the 12 week scan showed all is good and I lost my nausea quite a few times, even now it's coming and going and I've had 2 bad days this week, it's only natural to worry, I felt a lot better once I'd got past 11 plus 4 which is when I lost my first last of year, I think because I lost my first last year then the second was a blighted ovum I just convinced myself I was doomed to loose again but here I am just about to enter 16 weeks! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

my blood sugars came back normal, what a relief...


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that's great news, what a relief! So pleased for you:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , not much going on here cd 3 . Beck's nearly at 16 weeks !!! Crazy I read loads of posts about preg vitamins causing sick tummy or making ms worse :( 9 weeks already how time is flying for you all. 

I'm getting a new baby with four paws on Monday :) a blue merle border collie , he is a 10 week old fluff ball :) I'm so excited I can't wait . Already have three dogs and wanted one more for ages now . We decided before when I was pg we would wait till after the baby arrived but plans change , now decided now is the perfect time :)


----------



## Left wonderin

As you can imagine the vacuum cleaner is never off in our house lol........


----------



## crazymam

I love border collies, my friend has two. 
Well my sickness is back, it always gets worse after 7pm, and right on time it came back ! well if I can get through the day until 7 that's good enough for me, just hope my vitamins don't make too ill to go to sleep though :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I've not been around.............

Becks - Aw I hated it when my eldest had croup - I didn't know what the hell it was - no internet them days lol. I ran the shower and took some toys into the bathroom for him to play with and happily he sat playing but it is scary:wacko:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - I have had a bit of a tough week - I waited for the recurrent m/c nurse to call me back - bad news I have to wait until at least June before they will even consider testing me and then it could be a long old haul only to find out they can't fix it:wacko:

All of the departments are in agreement as well - Blood, HSG and Ultrasound that I have to wait at least 2 cycles:cry:

So after a very tearful and heart searching few days with hubby we have made some decisions - we are going to carry on as normal (after all what do we have to lose?) apart from god forbid another baby:cry:

Time is ticking for us as a couple - hubby wanted to say enough was enough last year (but I fell pregnant) unfortunately we know how that story ended:cry:

So our time is coming to a close and if we wait around for tests it may never happen We have decided in June to decide if we want Sheffield to begin testing on me or just leave it up to nature:shrug:

Also hubby has agreed to have a SA done (can you believe they have never tested him at all) This is a major step forward for us.

If we don't manage to get pregnant this year, the beginning of next hubby is going for the snip (that tells me it is final) as we have both agreed we didn't particularly need a baby to make our life complete but we both wanted one and now we have lost four - hubbys take is maybe it's not meant to be, my take is the odds have got to be in our favour soon:happydance:

We also chatted about how he felt about the losses and how he dealt with them (he has also agreed to be there more for me) which is a bonus as every loss he has been around but not been there if that makes sense:wacko:

I told him I thought a baby would bring us all closer as a unit (I have two boys already) and he said he realises now he needs to do more as a family and if we have a baby that would be a bonus.

We also agreed we need to make bd more fun as it has become all about timing and I even tried to explain my charts and said to him what if all the problem doesn't lie just with me? - yes I am older, but looking at our bd pattern it looks like you can crack the egg but can you fertilize it is your swimmers strong enough? - Never has he taken an interest in the charts, OPK etc preferring to say just show me if you get two lines.

Sorry this has turned into an essay - but now we have had "the chat" I feel a lot happier - obviously ask me again next year (snip time) and I might feel differently but for now we are both in a happier place which can't be bad can it?:happydance:

:hugs: to all of you and I'm glad you're all progressing nicely:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to us still waiting

:hugs:

X



X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Sorry I've not been around.............
> 
> Becks - Aw I hated it when my eldest had croup - I didn't know what the hell it was - no internet them days lol. I ran the shower and took some toys into the bathroom for him to play with and happily he sat playing but it is scary:wacko:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies
> 
> AFM - I have had a bit of a tough week - I waited for the recurrent m/c nurse to call me back - bad news I have to wait until at least June before they will even consider testing me and then it could be a long old haul only to find out they can't fix it:wacko:
> 
> All of the departments are in agreement as well - Blood, HSG and Ultrasound that I have to wait at least 2 cycles:cry:
> 
> So after a very tearful and heart searching few days with hubby we have made some decisions - we are going to carry on as normal (after all what do we have to lose?) apart from god forbid another baby:cry:
> 
> Time is ticking for us as a couple - hubby wanted to say enough was enough last year (but I fell pregnant) unfortunately we know how kthat story ended:cry:
> 
> So our time is coming to a close and if we wait around for tests it may never happen We have decided in June to decide if we want Sheffield to begin testing on me or just leave it up to nature:shrug:
> 
> Also hubby has agreed to have a SA done (can you believe they have never tested him at all) This is a major step forward for us.
> 
> If we don't manage to get pregnant this year, the beginning of next hubby is going for the snip (that tells me it is final) as we have both agreed we didn't particularly need a baby to make our life complete but we both wanted one and now we have lost four - hubbys take is maybe it's not meant to be, my take is the odds have got to be in our favour soon:happydance:
> 
> We also chatted about how he felt about the losses and how he dealt with them (he has also agreed to be there more for me) which is a bonus as every loss he has been around but not been there if that makes sense:wacko:
> 
> I told him I thought a baby would bring us all closer as a unit (I have two boys already) and he said he realises now he needs to do more as a family and if we have a baby that would be a bonus.
> 
> We also agreed we need to make bd more fun as it has become all about timing and I even tried to explain my charts and said to him what if all the problem doesn't lie just with me? - yes I am older, but looking at our bd pattern it looks like you can crack the egg but can you fertilize it is your swimmers strong enough? - Never has he taken an interest in the charts, OPK etc preferring to say just show me if you get two lines.
> 
> Sorry this has turned into an essay - but now we have had "the chat" I feel a lot happier - obviously ask me again next year (snip time) and I might feel differently but for now we are both in a happier place which can't be bad can it?:happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to all of you and I'm glad you're all progressing nicely:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to us still waiting
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> X

Fiona, you have had a tough few days.

Have you considered acupuncture as an option? I see one who specialises in infertility and miscarriage. Over the last 3 years 200 of his patients have become pregnant!

It might be worth trying to find a local one, what have you got to lose?:hugs:

Becks, how is your DS today.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Creative

Garfie that makes a really sad read, but a positive obne at the same time. I had really given up after a year of trying and then Bang, it just happened. Here wishing for some baby dust for you!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry you're feeling down Fi, really hoping you won't need that specialist and it just happens for you xxxxx
Thanks for asking Lisa, he's much better, still coughing but no more noisy breathing, I think as he's got older he gets less severe outbreaks, I get worried as there's been a rise in whooping cough and due to problems with dd 12 he hasn't had vaccinations, so I always worry more. There's a thread on second trimester about all pregnant women being vaccinated against it after 28 weeks and apparently your midwife is supposed to tell you but I've never heard of it til now, I looked it up and it's true they're advising this it's after 14 newborns in 2012 died from it, but there's no safety trials been done on pregnant women, it's been safe for use in infants since 2004 but how can they advise pregnant women to have this jab without safety trials, another thing for me to worry about I guess:( xxxx on the 4th day of feeling sick after thinking it was gone for good, oh well!!! Xxxx


----------



## crazymam

I was told Monday about the new vaccination becks, but I always though our babies had our natural immunity for first few weeks anyway? I have had mumps, and bben vaacinated against measles and have rubella immunity so why do I need it?
My brother also has vaccine damage and when I told midwife this she didn't push this vaccination. I didn't realise it hasn't been tested either?
GARFIE - fingers crossed for you that it happens soon, try acupuncture like Lisa suggested, nothing to lose.
my iscjness is back with avengenance, it was just tricking me before I think haha x


----------



## Left wonderin

Fiona , sounds like you and hubby have done a lot of soul searching over the last feel days . Those type of " talks " always leave me feeling exhausted . From your post it sounds like you have worked some things out so that's good . So is the plan to keep trying now ? I'm so hopeful for a rainbow baby for you soon xxxx 

Beck's uck to feeling sick again :( but wohooooo on 16 weeks :) 

Hi everyone else hope you are all having a great weekend .


----------



## Oasis717

They tell you on the NHS website Jan, there have been no safety trials in pregnant women. The vaccine is called Repevax I think it's spelt, that they use and just that it's been used on infants since 2004, my dd was seriously ill for the first two years of her life after her baby vaccines and was left with a multitude of allergies and severe eczema which caused her to have one of the most severe cases of chickenpox my doctor had seen due to her damaged skin, at 12 she's outgrown a lot of the problems but she was terribly ill following the vaccinations, thankfully it never affected her developmentally just physically but it's left me with a total fear of vaccinations full stop, they are saying that the vaccine can wear of in most people around teenage years, which is why so many of the children/teenagers in the measles outbreak in London a few years back were among vaccinated children. Therefore by the time we have babies ourself we have no immunity to whooping cough and they are saying the vaccine crosses the placenta after 28 weeks and protects the baby from birth until they receive their first jab. I believe the vaccine is a dtp vaccine so won't only be against whooping cough, and as it says, there are no safety trials they are just going on the fact it's been in use in infants since 2004. I was made to feel like a terrible mother by my doctor for not vaccinating my son, I still have no idea what to do:( xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm they are very serious decisions to make . Reading in the paper today that 54 confirmed cases of children developing narcalapasy after receiving the swine flu vaccine . Scary stuff alright .


----------



## Oasis717

I know Regina I feel like I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't, my daughter 22 was also left with serious stomach damage after the mmr, something which has affected her her whole life, it's scary alright whichever way you look at it, I manage to push it to the back of my mind until I hear something on the news about some outbreak, then I worry:( xxxx
Dh has gone to Asda to get me some Ben and Jerrys ice cream, I have a hankering for it:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm sounds nice I love fairly nuts and cookie dough ! I'm endulging in a chilled glass of vino , one of the benefits of AF being around :)


----------



## Oasis717

Good god it's been a whole year now since I touched a drop of alcohol! Because of being pregnant or trying to get pregnant it's been forever, do I crave an ice cold rum and coke sometimes or what lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I know I'm being bold but that's what rules are for ..... To be broken lol..... After all its onlyv a small indulgence lol.. Plenty of time for tea total next week when the fun starts all over again :)


----------



## Oasis717

I'm jealous Regina lol xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hope you enjoyed your Ben and jerrys :)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh it was gorgeous! Not eaten ice cream for ages:) naughty but nice lol xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Becks none of my children have had whooping cough vaccine, I had grief off every doctor and health visitor but oddly enough every single one of them soon kept quiet when I pointed out there can be adverse affects as my brother actually has brain damage due to the whopping cough vaccine, yes he received compensation but only after my parents had to fight for it.
He has the mental age of an 8 year old and is 42 and no amount of money will ever compensate for that.
So for that reason alone my kids have never had it, but they had all the rest however.
I don't think I will be having this vaccine, only a fool would try something that hasn't been tested, I am not a guinea pig after all and neither is my baby.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jan I'm so sorry, that's terrible, it totally brings it home that my fears are very real and not as my doctor would put it "foolishness" I totally believe these vaccines are capable of real, life long problems as your dear brother shows. I'm so sorry that you and your family have to go through this, I'm with you, I doubt I will have this jab either, they have absolute no idea of the long term affects on the baby, no studies have been done whatsoever, how could they possibly say it's safe? In my area we aren't allowed single jabs if only I could choose xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, how are you today?
 



Attached Files:







20130421_134240.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo yeah a smiley face :) an expected one or a surprise ? How are things with you ? I'm good AF should be gone by tommrow :) only 7 days to wait to try again :)


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah Jo a smiley face:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Left - i did cheapie internetand didnt look positive but bit of a second line so thought sod it, do a digi. Was hoping for positive soon so glad i ve got one as DH is home tonight for 12 days. Yay. Not long for you to get dancing lol. Time always go slow though eh? Thanks Becks hope you are ok today. Garf how are you hun hope you are feeling ok after you had heart to heart with DH. At least you have put your thoughts across. Good luck xx


----------



## crazymam

smiley face Josie! so we may not hear from you for a day or too lol x


----------



## crazymam

I have just been shopping in Newcastle for maternity trousers suitable for work, only three shops actually stockef maternity wear the rest told me I had to go online, even next! topshop had one rail hardly no selection and what they did have well, unless you are a size 0 and don't exepct to even get a bunp don't bother ladies. Picked up a pair of black trousers and there was no room for a bump whatsoever!!! tried them on still and as waistband sits on your waist with no stretch how on earth are they maternity trousers???
h and m ok for casual wear, ended up in new look , they had best selcection I would say and they didn't make you look like a frump.
so to all you shops, I know you have taken maternity wear out as I read it only accounts for 1% of sales, but maybe if you actually designed and produced maternity wear that women actually wanted to wear and it was fit for purpose you may find a lot more women buying!!! rant over!


----------



## josie1234

Crazy - DH home tonight so hopefully will not be on for few days lol. Yeh maternity wear is rubbish. Best to go online as u said new look h&m and dorothy perkins. Asos also have maternity range.


----------



## crazymam

josie1234 said:


> Crazy - DH home tonight so hopefully will not be on for few days lol. Yeh maternity wear is rubbish. Best to go online as u said new look h&m and dorothy perkins. Asos also have maternity range.

Got some nice stuff from asos on friday, Dorothy perkins don't do it now. x


----------



## Oasis717

I'll end up living in trackie bottoms again I think, luckily I don't have to dress up for the school run lol:) I'm on the 5th day of feeling dreadful, so much for the sickness going at 16 weeks, I'll be thinking boy if it doesn't let up, it had gone by now with my girls, lasted til birth with my son. Anyone thought of names? We have Faith for a girl and Ryder for a boy as our favourites:) for now anyways they've changed twice but I'm really loving those two xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> I'll end up living in trackie bottoms again I think, luckily I don't have to dress up for the school run lol:) I'm on the 5th day of feeling dreadful, so much for the sickness going at 16 weeks, I'll be thinking boy if it doesn't let up, it had gone by now with my girls, lasted til birth with my son. Anyone thought of names? We have Faith for a girl and Ryder for a boy as our favourites:) for now anyways they've changed twice but I'm really loving those two xxxx

we haven't discussed names yet, but I like those two, especially Faith x


----------



## Left wonderin

I love those names , my names I love are as follows . Megan, Regan, Brenna, Emily, Grainne , Sarah , Robin , Niamh , Darcy, Ellis 

Boys : Johan, Sean , Taric, Ryan, Brogan, Andrew, Finn to name but a few lol.......


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,
A
Jo, yeah for smily face. Your DTD will be perfect this month and your DH spermies have had a rest for 3 days so wil be raring to go today!

All 3 of mine have had all jabs offered including MMR, although so far youngest has only had one dose of MMR, but I expect we will hear soon about second dose.

Not really heard much about whooping cough vaccine, but I was in a similar position when expecting my youngest with the swine flu jab, I as worried sick about having it as it had only just started to be given and i was worried as it was in its early stages of being given. However a doctor said to me th e chances of having the jab and something going wrong were a lot less worrying than not having the jab and getting swine flu! I had the jab and was good luckily.


Had a busy couple of days , had DD first holy communion today, she looked beautiful in her dress! We had family back to house for a party. Luckily the rain stayed away so all the kids, 15 of them from 2 to 19, spent most the time in the garden, with older ones playing footie!

Feel tired tonight now, but we can now relax!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow dance a busy day , thanks god the rain stayed away for you.bet you were exhausted after all that .... Only one week to the half way mark :)))


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Wow dance a busy day , thanks god the rain stayed away for you.bet you were exhausted after all that .... Only one week to the half way mark :)))

Was a bit worn out! Tidying up today, but not actually too bad.

Yes, only 1 week til half way mark although today is probably my halfway mark as I am being induced at 38 weeks!

Just off to gym for a quick swim, I can only manage about 10 lengths at the moment! My DS will be in the Club V for the kids whilst I'm swimming, he loves going In there.


----------



## Oasis717

Have a lovely swim Lisa:) xxxx


----------



## moma7seata

I lost my baby on valentines day 2013 7wk. Within a week my hcg level was back to 0. I had a period 33 days later, normal cycle 28 so no too bad. This month my period came 29 days later so more or less on time and seemed back to normal. It started Thursday afternoon and by Sat evening I stopped bleeding, my normal Menstrual flow would last 5 days. I had strong symptoms this month and really thought I was pregnant, from 2 days after ovulation I've been sick had nausea and even leaked from my very painful breasts. I had similar symptoms 2 weeks leading up to my last period but I thought it was down to the miscarriage, I don't understand why it's happened again this month and now my periods gone the symptoms have stopped, It's so cruel and its tough because we've been ttc since the miscarriage. I feel there's something wrong and don't understand why my symptoms are so strong yet my period arrives. Will this go away soon? I'm 38 and had healthy pregnancies but my youngest is 11, been thinking maybe it's early menopause, or hormone problem? I don't know what to do and I'm desperate to be pregnant again. Is there any advice you can give me please?


----------



## Creative

moma7seata said:


> I'm 38 and had healthy pregnancies but my youngest is 11, been thinking maybe it's early menopause, or hormone problem? I don't know what to do and I'm desperate to be pregnant again. Is there any advice you can give me please?

welcome.
That is exactly how I was feeling. I'm 44 so a bit older than you, but my previous pregnancieshad all been easy to come by. My Mc last year sent things haywire and I had a shock when it didn;t just happen. I spent a year tying and just as I gave up and even applied for a job (I'm full time self employed but wanted a different challenge) and then my BFP arrived. 
I never went to the doctor and talked through it and I wish I had done. There are tests they can do to determine if its menoupause and if i'd done that perhaps I wouldn;t have been quite so frantic.


----------



## moma7seata

Thank you for your reply. I have an appointment first thing in the morning with my GP, I will ask him about tests. Not sure if he'll do anything just yet as it happened in Feb he may make me wait. I hope he doesn't.


----------



## moma7seata

And congrats on your BFP. :happydance:


----------



## Creative

moma7seata said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have an appointment first thing in the morning with my GP, I will ask him about tests. Not sure if he'll do anything just yet as it happened in Feb he may make me wait. I hope he doesn't.

But if he does make you wait, you will have a timescale and that will be something positive. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## dancareoi

moma7seata said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have an appointment first thing in the morning with my GP, I will ask him about tests. Not sure if he'll do anything just yet as it happened in Feb he may make me wait. I hope he doesn't.

Sorry you are going through this, hopefully the doctor will be able to answer some of your questions.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Have a lovely swim Lisa:) xxxx

Had a nice relaxing swim, just 10 lengths, then went in the spa pool for a bt, had a really long shower then had a cuppa and a biccie in the cafe before collecting my youngest from club v. Nice relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa what a lovely afternoon that sounds! Good for you:) xxx


----------



## moma7seata

I have read a lot of your posts on this thread and gone ahead and ordered some vitamin b6 from boots today. I will try anything, never felt so desperate for anything to happen. It's great to read through your stories its helped a lot, thank you for your help.


----------



## dancareoi

moma7seata said:


> I have read a lot of your posts on this thread and gone ahead and ordered some vitamin b6 from boots today. I will try anything, never felt so desperate for anything to happen. It's great to read through your stories its helped a lot, thank you for your help.

We all know that feeling of desperation and fustration for something you want so badly but is totally out of your control


----------



## moma7seata

Don't I know it. Never felt so helpless, oh well, here goes the build up to the tww and then the 2ww lol. I suppose I have to treat it as fun and just relax. Your story has given me hope. Hope all goes well for you. xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Lisa - sounds like you had a lovely yet exhausting time at party and a nice relaxing swim.

Moma7 - welcome to the site. Sorry for the hard time that you are going through but this thread shows that there is hope. Good luck hun x

Left - how are you getting on?

Becks - how's the sickness?

Creative - how are you feeling?

AFM - Another smiley face on OPK today. Felt bit dizzy and sick earlier today and now got pain on right side. Hoping that this is my month, so hope so. Might give DH rest tonight as BD this morning and think he is worn out lol.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Lisa - sounds like you had a lovely yet exhausting time at party and a nice relaxing swim.
> 
> Moma7 - welcome to the site. Sorry for the hard time that you are going through but this thread shows that there is hope. Good luck hun x
> 
> Left - how are you getting on?
> 
> Becks - how's the sickness?
> 
> Creative - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - Another smiley face on OPK today. Felt bit dizzy and sick earlier today and now got pain on right side. Hoping that this is my month, so hope so. Might give DH rest tonight as BD this morning and think he is worn out lol.

Good ideA to give him a break, If you DTD too often his little swimmers might not have enough oommppfff!


----------



## dancareoi

moma7seata said:


> Don't I know it. Never felt so helpless, oh well, here goes the build up to the tww and then the 2ww lol. I suppose I have to treat it as fun and just relax. Your story has given me hope. Hope all goes well for you. xxx

Easier said than done to relax but it does seem to help.

Compared to us though you are a spring chicken at 38. I had my third at 38!

I see you are in Worcestershire so you may not be too far from me, although worcs does cover a large area though!

I had my third at the Alex in redditch and am under the Alex this time as well! I am down there practically every other week for the diabetic clinic .


Talking of diabetes I have has to up my evening dosage, the last 2 mornings my reading has been far too high. All my own fault I ended up eating a couple of nice things on sat and sun and it has effected my fasting readings.

Got cake left from the weekend, cup cakes, chocolate cake and a lovely sponge communion cake and cream in the fridge, but I have refrained. Although I did have a couple of slices of malt loaf, hoping that isn't as bad as proper cakes!


----------



## Oasis717

Loads of luck moma7 wishing you lots of babydust xxxxxx
Jo am on the 6th day of nausea, headache, horrible taste in my mouth and exhaustion, so much for feeling better! Have midwife at 11.10 tomorrow, last time I saw her was at 8 weeks, will get get to hear the hb and as baby has been quieter today ill be glad, they seem to have a couple of busy days and then a quiet day, perhaps they wear themself out lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone I had a very busy day , road trip to collect my new four legged friend . Decided to call him Ben . He is nine weeks old and a bundle of fluff and love :) He is a great distraction lol...... I'm cd 6 today so the coming weekend ill be busy b'ding ;) Have a friends wedding this Saturday in a castle she has rented for the weekend so should be fun :) feeling pretty relaxed right now a much needed break from the Tww :)


----------



## moma7seata

I'm in Malvern so not too far, I've used the Alex several times. Nice to meet you and can tell that I'll be posting on here for a long time you're all very friendly and helpful,
many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone I had a very busy day , road trip to collect my new four legged friend . Decided to call him Ben . He is nine weeks old and a bundle of fluff and love :) He is a great distraction lol...... I'm cd 6 today so the coming weekend ill be busy b'ding ;) Have a friends wedding this Saturday in a castle she has rented for the weekend so should be fun :) feeling pretty relaxed right now a much needed break from the Tww :)

Aww Regina that's lovely:) hard work ahead lol, hope you have a wonderful weekend xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

oh and I meant hard work as in Ben not the bd lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks sorry you still feel bad. I know what you mean about the movements , I get a busy day and a quiet day and I hate the quiet days.

Regina, Ben might be the distraction you need to keep you relaxed

Moma, glad you've found us. Hopefully you will find the support here helps you on your journey.

You are about 30 mins from me. It's a bit confusing where we live! Our address says West Midlands but we are actually in Warwickshire and pay our council tax to Stratford! Our doctors are in Worcestershire, so this has caused problems in the past with community midwives! After the birth of my third the visiting midwife came from Warwick!

I now have a community midwife who is Under worcs and I will be seeing her today.

Lots of baby dust to moma, Fiona and Regina,

Hi to jo, creative and crazy.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I get a two hour grace period in the mornings where I don't feel sick and then that's it, it all starts for the rest of the day:( xxx


----------



## Creative

I tried something new last night. In the middle of the night when I woke up feeling sick, instead of staying in bed, I got up and came down and watched tv for an hour and ate some salad. Then went back to bed for an hour. I was actyally not sick in the night. That's an improvement. This morning I am back to feeling crap and being sick. Have to drive to pick up my OH who has to drop his bus into a garage for repair. I could go down the motorway quickly, but I might be sick so have to take the round the villages route so that I can decorate the countryside with MS.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh god Becks and Creative must be tough feeling sick all day :( Creative sounds like you just work it into your day now ..... Lol.. Is it awful or something you just learn to live with ? 

I'm loosing it forgot to temp again today I'm so distracted lol..... There is relaxed then there is not paying attention lol..


----------



## Oasis717

Oh creative I do feel so sorry for you:( it sounds awful, I'm really hoping it passes soon for you xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just got back from midwife, everything went really well, she couldn't get a reading on the hb as baby was too active, she kept getting a few beats then they were off, she said she's happy with that as there was so much movement, I'd never be able to hear the hb myself at home she said, she tried twice but just couldn't catch baby but she could hear and feel baby moving around all over the show, my iron levels were really good which I'm pleased about as last year I had to go on iron tablets, blood pressure perfect, and I'm still the same weight as when I started she said:) so I'm happy xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis that is such good news :) if baby is that active your in for some fun !!! Still the same weight wow that's amazing how did you do it ?


----------



## Oasis717

I don't know lol, i think it was my terrible food aversions! I went off all junk in particular and apart from that ice cream the weekend (small pot) I've steered away from anything bad, also I still walk lots, not as much as before but prob about 5 hours a week or so:) only part I hated was she pushed quite hard trying to catch the hb, just like at my 12 week scan when they pushed hard cause baby was in a funny position, I always worry it'll hurt the baby, I know they're really well cushioned in there and she's been a mw 30 years so obviously knows her stuff but I still don't like it! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and she also said those days I think baby is quieter they're actually not and have taken position in the back where I can't feel it! She also totally agreed I was feeling baby at 10 weeks when I explained to her, they're so active she wasn't surprised lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Such great news :) snuggled up inside his/her mum kicking up a storm :) are you going to find out the sex ?


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies

DH is off playing soldiers today so I am trying to get some work done at home but no joy, keep getting diverted with sunshine, household chores and internet lol. 

Left - lol at you forgetting to take temp, its good that you are relaxed as you never know, that's when it will happen xx This ttc is so stressful and sometimes I think that causes you not to fall because you become so obsessed with everything.

Becks - I know we worry but I am sure that babies are well cushioned. I actually fell down the stairs when I was pregnant with DS, slipped off the step but went to hospital and everything was fine. Can't remember how far along I was at the time. I bet you are relieved that you haven't put weight on but I think if I had the choice between MS and putting weight on, think I would rather the weight. lol. 

Hey Lisa - where's my baby dust????? Or do you know something I don't? Lol. Sounds very confusing with your location and who you come under. 

Moma7 - how are you today? You have defo got friends on here who understand and who you can air your worries too. I have learnt so much since coming on here and with hope we will all get our BFPs. Have you looked at charting and the website Fertility Friend. My chart is on my signature so you can see how it looks.

Crazy/Creative - hope you are both ok today and not feeling too sick.

Garf - still thinking of you hunny, hope you are ok xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone but I can't go back and forward on my computer to check the threads lol.

AFM - today I am 3 DPO and yesterday I felt rubbish. Was in a shop and had to hold onto something as felt really dizzy. Also bit of nausea most of the day. Later on in the day, had sort of crampy feeling on right side and didn't sleep too well as couldn't get comfortable. Not as bad today but feel a bit funny. Anyway enough of my symptom spotting already lol. Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## Oasis717

I love your symptom spotting Jo! I always get excited for you ladies:) xxxx I know I shouldn't worry, I've had the same with all the pregnancies they've always pushed hard, I guess they must be ok in there but I'm glad she said next app 25 weeks and should be very easy to hear then, it should be 28 weeks but she thought I'd like to come sooner xxx
Regina wed like to know the sex but I have a feeling baby will not co operate after dodging both the sonographer at the 12 week scan and the mw today! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. After what that lady said, I have sort of got my hopes up that it will happen soon. Fingers crossed. I officially hate the TWW as it can all change and then its starting again. No smiley face today, was sort of hoping theywould go on forever lmao. Still a bit crampy. wonder what is going on in there. Well, we ll soon find out. I hope your little one keeps still and lets u find out the sex. So exciting. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Becks. After what that lady said, I have sort of got my hopes up that it will happen soon. Fingers crossed. I officially hate the TWW as it can all change and then its starting again. No smiley face today, was sort of hoping theywould go on forever lmao. Still a bit crampy. wonder what is going on in there. Well, we ll soon find out. I hope your little one keeps still and lets u find out the sex. So exciting. Xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sorry Jo, knew I'd miss someone, so sending extra dust your way!

Becks, glad your MW app went well. Saw mine today again. She got HB straight away and we ward a couple of real good kicks whilst she was doing it, but I didn't feel them.

I said to her about quiet days and she said the same as yours about how they are facing. If the are kicking downwards you won't feel it yet.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I've got absolutely everything crossed for you! I'm hoping we get to find out too so here's hoping baby is facing the right way for the scan! Xxx
Lisa my mw said couple of more weeks and baby's growth would make it so much easier as they're so small right now they can hide, we could hear the movements on the monitor but I couldn't hear the glimpses of hb she heard all I could hear was mine, I had a feeling we wouldn't hear but as she heard baby move so well and caught a glimpse of hb she was very happy, I'm just so relieved about my iron levels, when I had to take iron tablets last year they played havoc with my stomach and made me terribly ill! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Jo, I've got absolutely everything crossed for you! I'm hoping we get to find out too so here's hoping baby is facing the right way for the scan! Xxx
> Lisa my mw said couple of more weeks and baby's growth would make it so much easier as they're so small right now they can hide, we could hear the movements on the monitor but I couldn't hear the glimpses of hb she heard all I could hear was mine, I had a feeling we wouldn't hear but as she heard baby move so well and caught a glimpse of hb she was very happy, I'm just so relieved about my iron levels, when I had to take iron tablets last year they played havoc with my stomach and made me terribly ill! Xxx

Movements is a good sign. If a baby is unwell it stops moving, so the fact she heard the movement is great.

My MW first listened at 14 weeks and it was very faint and a bit tricky to find HB. They listened at hosp at 15 weeks and it took forever for them to get HB. However as baby has got bigger they find HB straight away, really loud and clear!


----------



## Oasis717

We heard it on the scan at 13 weeks and it was 156:) mw said same baby is moving around loads meaning their ok so I won't worry, I think it's going to be an awkward lil one lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> We heard it on the scan at 13 weeks and it was 156:) mw said same baby is moving around loads meaning their ok so I won't worry, I think it's going to be an awkward lil one lol xxxx

When's your 20 week scan? Are to going to find it what you're having?

Well I'm off to bed I was falling asleep in th chair. My youngest has taken to waking every night so i'm not getting my full quota of sleep!

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know the feeling Lisa! I'm the same everynight, fall asleep watching tele, 20 week scan is on the 21st May at 9.40, if they can tell we do want to know, i'll be disappointed if they can't see. Have to say my money's on a boy now as I'm still so i'll, I really thought it would be going by now but it's all back, horrible smells, horrible sour taste in my mouth:( getting a bit down about it now xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

How is everyone today?

DH just called, some little shite nicked his phone off his desk. We have our own Lettings business and we are in upstairs offices. He had left his iPhone on his desk and went into the other room, when he went back to his room the shite was coming out and made a run for it.

DH gave chase down a few streets and said he kept up with him, but the little shite jumped over a fence and DH gave up then.

Maybe just as well, because if he had caught him who knows what have happened.

The phone was all cracked on the back anyway and O2 have blocked it so its no good anyone now anyway.

Police were called in and they will check CCTV on the corner!

Anyway, as I say, how is everyone today for those TTC and TWW and PG.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear that's terrible Lisa, I can't believe that, I really hope CCTV shows up something xxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

that's awful Lisa, hope they catch them.
Hope everyone is ok, I don't have time to go through posts, back to work now so time is limited and I am exhausted so off to bed shortly.
Still feeling sickly too


----------



## crazymam

I know they say you feel your baby move earlier more pregnancies tyou have but didn't think you could this early?
But I know the difference between the fluttering sensation and gas and this aint gas! Started yesterday and there is a pattern, I eat and it flutters haha also If I have been resting


----------



## Oasis717

Jan mine started at 10 weeks! I basically got called a liar on another thread when I agreed with women saying the same lol, some people!! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

Becks I had to google it as didn't believe it myself but after having four kids you know! I started at 11/12 weeks with the twins . I think with pregnancy anything is possible and every woman is different. You cant say that everyone will feel the same things at same time. We are all unique, just like our little bambinos
Now I have another thing to worry about, if I stop feeling flutters haha


----------



## Oasis717

I no! I didn't believe it either, thought I was mistaken but it was in the same area, the same sensation all the time unlike gas which is all over, I still get exactly the same now but stronger, I'm still waiting on big kicks but I get taps and pushing now, I love it! Don't worry if you don't feel one day my mw said when baby us at the back you can't feel it but it's still all going on:) really pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> I know they say you feel your baby move earlier more pregnancies tyou have but didn't think you could this early?
> But I know the difference between the fluttering sensation and gas and this aint gas! Started yesterday and there is a pattern, I eat and it flutters haha also If I have been resting

I started feeling movement with this one about 12 weeks. Can't remember when I did with first , second was 15 weeks and third was about 13, so gets earlier each time.

When I had scan at 12 + 4 I told the somographer I'd had little movements and she told me it was too early!

I know what I felt and it definately wasn't gas!

As Becks says there are quiet days and busy days and on the quiet days you do worry but then the next day is busy again so you breath a sigh of relief and the cycle starts again!


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies. I think you will know what you feel, so if you feel movement then let that give you a warm feeling and dont listen to others. Temp was up this morning, is that a good sign?


----------



## Oasis717

That's a big rise Jo, fab temps!!! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Jo - Lovely temp rise :happydance:

AFM - still waiting for FF to say I've O - got a really low heavy pain - a bit weird actually - but there again not expecting it to be a normal cycle just yet:wacko: had a lovely temp rise yesterday but still deff pos on OPK so will see what OPK says today:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Having a bit of a wobbly. This morning I woke up to be an olive. My last little one spread their wings as an olive. I want to be a prune.......


----------



## garfie

Creative - BIG :hugs: your little one is fine tomorrow you will be an olive +1 day, then 2, then 3, then 4, then 5, then 6, then you will be a prune :happydance: take it one step at a time :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Creative you will very soon pass this stage and fly along to the next, don't worry, I totally understand, I had to get past 11 plus 4 and I did, and so will you hunni xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I'm getting a bit down over being so ill so long, apart from a couple of odd days I've been ill over 4 months now with no sign of going, I really thought when I had that clear 4 days a couple of weeks ago I was in the clear but its been bad ever since:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, lovely temp rise, although I think FF has your OV date wrong as it is saying you OV before positive OPK, time will tell!

Becks, sorry you are still bad, maybe it's another boy

Fiona, I think you will OV tomorrow.

Creative, just take one day at a time, you'll get there.

Hi to everyone else.

We had our scan today and everything is perfect, baby was moving all over the place and its little hands kept getting in the way.

At one point I had to go and walk up and down a flight of stairs to get the baby to move so they could see everything they needed to.

Toward the end another sonographer came in and although they don't like to commit 100%, they both agreed it is looking like team :pink:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa how wonderful, I didn't know your scan was today! A little girl they think? Wow, so pleased for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh Lisa how wonderful, I didn't know your scan was today! A little girl they think? Wow, so pleased for you xxxxxxxx

Thanks, if they're right that means we'll have 2 of each!


----------



## Oasis717

How lovely, I can't wait to find out now:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> How lovely, I can't wait to find out now:) xxxxx

It will soon roll round!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## josie1234

So excited for you all that are pg. A little girl Lisa, how lovely.

Hows everyone today? Temp went down this morning but see what happens. Off to London today for weekend as its my birthday tomorrow 43 boo hoo. Have a good weekend xx


----------



## Creative

Jo
Have a lovely time and enjoy your birthday!


----------



## Oasis717

Happy birthday for tomorrow Jo, hope you have a fab weekend:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> So excited for you all that are pg. A little girl Lisa, how lovely.
> 
> Hows everyone today? Temp went down this morning but see what happens. Off to London today for weekend as its my birthday tomorrow 43 boo hoo. Have a good weekend xx

Happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## garfie

Josie - Happy Birthday for tomorrow have an amazing day:winkwink:

Lisa - A little girl how cute - my best friend just had a little girl a few weeks ago and I went shopping (of course) how much cutie clothing? much better choice for girlies than for boys:flower:

Becks - Won't be long before you find out to:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - Day 5 POS OPK - maybe I'm not going to O this month:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Josie - Happy Birthday for tomorrow have an amazing day:winkwink:
> 
> Lisa - A little girl how cute - my best friend just had a little girl a few weeks ago and I went shopping (of course) how much cutie clothing? much better choice for girlies than for boys:flower:
> 
> Becks - Won't be long before you find out to:happydance:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies
> 
> AFM - Day 5 POS OPK - maybe I'm not going to O this month:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> X

It's possible yesterday was you OV date, see what tomorrow brings.:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm off to bed ladies, have fallen asleep reading a book, playing a game on my phone, I just can't keep awake today, nausea was only really rough tonight so had a bit of a break in the day today. Hope you get that temp rise soon Fi, night everyone xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello ladies , I've had a very busy week running around after our new arrival Ben , forgotten how much Hard work puppies are lol.... He is a great distraction from Tcc don't know where the last week has gone . Now cd 11 so just waiting for a nice big fat healthy egg !!! B'ding to beat the band over the next 4 days lol.... 

Have a wedding tommrow of a very good friend so can't wait . I'm thinking this Tww when it arrives will go very quickly as I won't have the time to think about anything else but pee and poo patrol !! Haven't felt this relaxed about Tcc in months :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hello ladies , I've had a very busy week running around after our new arrival Ben , forgotten how much Hard work puppies are lol.... He is a great distraction from Tcc don't know where the last week has gone . Now cd 11 so just waiting for a nice big fat healthy egg !!! B'ding to beat the band over the next 4 days lol....
> 
> Have a wedding tommrow of a very good friend so can't wait . I'm thinking this Tww when it arrives will go very quickly as I won't have the time to think about anything else but pee and poo patrol !! Haven't felt this relaxed about Tcc in months :)

Regina being this chilled out might just be what you need for things to happen. Lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Dance , have to admit its nice to not feel stressed out !! And as for you WIPPIEEE on team :pink::pink: 

How exciting :))) had you guessed ?


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Thanks Dance , have to admit its nice to not feel stressed out !! And as for you WIPPIEEE on team :pink::pink:
> 
> How exciting :))) had you guessed ?

I did start thinking girl due to how sick and tired I had been, I thought a girl would be nice to give me 2 of each, but then I started thinking boy for some reason!


----------



## Oasis717

I did the same, thought girl right up until recently, now have a gut feeling its a boy:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I did the same, thought girl right up until recently, now have a gut feeling its a boy:) xxxx

That would give to two of each too!

Happy 17 weeks


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes lol I never thought of that! And thank you xxx


----------



## crazymam

awwww a little girl Lisa, that's lovely xx

Josie - hope you have had a wonderful birthday and been spoilt rotten xx

Hope everyone is ok?
No change in my sickness, but energy coming back. Not needing naps anymore just early nights x


----------



## Oasis717

Well today I had a nausea free day but it's back a little tonight, I relished the break from it! Even if it doesn't last, I had my first proper kicks today:) was watching tele after walking to Asda and back and felt three little kicks, amazing, baby has been very active today and the increase in strength of the movements really reassures me they are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks that's great to hear :)


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies hope you had a good weekend. I had a fab one in London but I am totally worn out lol. Temps not looking too good, on their way down. Have a good week xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Josie - Glad you had fun in London - you're still not out hun fingers crossed for you:flower:

Becks - Everything is sounding great hun - when is your next scan :hugs:

Crazy - Glad you are getting more energy back (or did you speak to soon:haha:)

Lisa - Have you told the family yet - and how did you announce?:cloud9:

AFM - 7 Days of POS OPK - it's official my body is messed up :cry: the only reason I haven't tested today I have ran out - got some more coming so don't worry and some HPT (just in case) usually I have faded lines then one day maybe two positives and then back to fading - this time they have forgot to fade:haha: any ideas ladies?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Fiona that's so odd and your temps are looking good too unless the opk is picking up hcg? That never happened with me but I know Lisa got positive opks in this pregnancy:) looking forward to your hpts coming!!! Xxxx I'm a bit miffed as I just picked ds 4 up from pre school and one of the ladies there (a very large lady) informed me that her daughter is having twins, is 20 weeks and no where near as big as me and am I sure I've only got one in there, how rude, I felt like saying something back but I didn't, don't want make things awkward for Casey, everyone else is lovely down there it's just her, you always get one! But when you're feeling fat as it is that doesn't help, I'm not even that big yet! Xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Becks don't let her get you down - think how hard it has been to get where you are just ignore the insensitive cow! anyway maybe what she meant was you was such a slim Jim before now it is sooooooo obvious:winkwink:

Yes my body is messing with me - so Ive decided to hold and take a HPT this evening - the not knowing is worse I think - this HPT is a 20ml so not overly sensitive and if it's negative I can always say well it wasn't FMU and all the other things we try to convince ourselves of:haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Aww thanks Fi, wish you so so much luck for testing xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oh what a wally I feel after holding it I went to the cupboard where I keep my tests and it was bare:cry: of course I've not replenished my stocks yet trying not to poas to early:wacko:

So now I have no option but to wait:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Oh what a wally I feel after holding it I went to the cupboard where I keep my tests and it was bare:cry: of course I've not replenished my stocks yet trying not to poas to early:wacko:
> 
> So now I have no option but to wait:blush:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Probably a bit early anyway!

I did get positive OPK when pg but they went negative after OV and then positive again after a few days 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Oasis717

I posted this pic on my October rainbow baby thread I'm on (absolutely lovely girls on there too) after being made to feel like a whale today so thought I would share with you ladies too:) Scuze my leopard print pj's lol xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1317-1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I posted this pic on my October rainbow baby thread I'm on (absolutely lovely girls on there too) after being made to feel like a whale today so thought I would share with you ladies too:) Scuze my leopard print pj's lol xxxxx

I think your bump is really cute and its hardly huge is it? Quite neat and tidy in fact!

At hosp again today for diabetic clinic, they say its only a matter of time before I am on more insulin and they have given me a prescription so I have he fast acting insulin ready to go!

Listened to HB again briefly.

Saw my consultant but she didn't really say much! Back at diabetic clinic in 2 weeks and seeing consultant again in 3 weeks and will have another scan at 28 weeks!


----------



## josie1234

Becks - loving the cute bump. You are not big at all.

Lisa - hope you are ok and at least you are prepared. Sounds like they are taking good care of you.

Fiona - waiting is tough but fx for HPT. 

Crazy - how are you hun?

AFM - was expecting AF today as was bit crampy and it was this time last month it came (early though CD 21). Anyway was surprised to find temp went up. FX xxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Becks - loving the cute bump. You are not big at all.
> 
> Lisa - hope you are ok and at least you are prepared. Sounds like they are taking good care of you.
> 
> Fiona - waiting is tough but fx for HPT.
> 
> Crazy - how are you hun?
> 
> AFM - was expecting AF today as was bit crampy and it was this time last month it came (early though CD 21). Anyway was surprised to find temp went up. FX xxx

Hi jo, you OV 2 days earlier last month so Af will be 2 days later this month. Hopefully later if B6 does its job,

Temp rise looking good


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Only taking one 50 mg B6 a day, is that enough or should i take 2 as itsays 1-2. see what happens but am hoping temp rise is good sign. How are you feeling today? Have u a busy day?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Lisa. Only taking one 50 mg B6 a day, is that enough or should i take 2 as itsays 1-2. see what happens but am hoping temp rise is good sign. How are you feeling today? Have u a busy day?

I would stick with the one If you are also taking pregnacare as that is 10mg. Maximum safe dosage I believe is 200 mg a day but too much for a prolonged time can lead to muscle damage, so stick with what you are doing and see what happens.

I am at work this morning , our own business, seeing midwife in a bit for my weekly listen to baby.

What about you , have you got a busy day,


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> I am at work this morning , our own business, seeing midwife in a bit for my weekly listen to baby.

What do you do?


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Forgot it is in pregnacare too. Will stick with1 50 mg. What business is it? I have just been in a fitness class Spinning and this afternoon I am working out routines and music as i am taking 2 classes tonight. Legs bums and tums which i ve not taken before and a circuit class. Busy busy xx


----------



## josie1234

Creative - how are you today? Are u up to anything today?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi girls , we have our own lettings business. I deal with the money side of things, paying landlords their rent.

Wow jo, you sound super fit!


----------



## Creative

Oh's day off so we'll get under each others feet all day! I have a couple of keepsake bears waiting to be made up, so whilst the sickness has subsided a bit I may get on with those before the clients lynch me!

I recently got locked out of my blogs on blogger and after a month of fighting to get them reinstated, I have given up and started again. it's devastating. :cry: I have two main blogs and have been writing them since 2008 there are hundreds of posts all lost to me. (not to mention all the followers I've lost!) I have a lot of work to do to catch up with myself! starting from scratch isn't easy!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Oh's day off so we'll get under each others feet all day! I have a couple of keepsake bears waiting to be made up, so whilst the sickness has subsided a bit I may get on with those before the clients lynch me!
> 
> I recently got locked out of my blogs on blogger and after a month of fighting to get them reinstated, I have given up and started again. it's devastating. :cry: I have two main blogs and have been writing them since 2008 there are hundreds of posts all lost to me. (not to mention all the followers I've lost!) I have a lot of work to do to catch up with myself! starting from scratch isn't easy!

Oh dear, doesn't seem right that you got locks out. Good luck with any new ones you start, maybe your followers will find your new one.


----------



## josie1234

I am not as fit as i used to be Lisa but i am currently trying to build up fitness business. I do Personal Training in people s houses and teach 2 regular spin classes a week in gym and just got 2 regular classes in leisure centre. Trying to set up bootcamps and buggyfit too. I also cover occassional classes too. do you manage many properties? Creative - hope you feel ok to get your bears. Nightmare on your blogs. Is there no way you can get them back as Lisa said hopefully your followers will find your new blog. How is everyone else today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I am not as fit as i used to be Lisa but i am currently trying to build up fitness business. I do Personal Training in people s houses and teach 2 regular spin classes a week in gym and just got 2 regular classes in leisure centre. Trying to set up bootcamps and buggyfit too. I also cover occassional classes too. do you manage many properties? Creative - hope you feel ok to get your bears. Nightmare on your blogs. Is there no way you can get them back as Lisa said hopefully your followers will find your new blog. How is everyone else today?

We manage about 80 properties.

You sound a lot fitter than me. I've never liked exercise, I go swimming but that's it!


----------



## garfie

Josie - You sound mega fit compared to me:blush: I do walk a lot I have 3 avon rounds so keep a bit fit that way :winkwink:

So anyone care to explain my chart - FF put me back to 3DPO when it said I would be 8DPO - okay I understand it's the first one after the loss so it may be a bit screwy and also this fits in better with all the POS OPKs I had - but come on the tww is bad enough:cry: thought she was supposed to be my friend:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Creative - hope you feel ok to get your bears. Nightmare on your blogs. Is there no way you can get them back as Lisa said hopefully your followers will find your new blog.

I appealed in writing to google, filled in all the questions and answers on the automatic systems. They've said no.
It really is devastating. I have 100k+ visitor hits on each of them and although the blogs are visable, I can't update or anything else. I had 500 followers and no way of letting them know what happened. It's tough but heyho. Life goes on. I've built them once, I shall do it again.

Got two bears finished yesterday and sent out to clients. This is the bit I hate when I worry that they won't like them!

Quilt day today. Hopefully I'll get a good deal of it made and then it's parents evening tonight with the 14 year old who this morning at breakfast said "I think I should probably warn you that my art teacher will tell you I am rowdy in class, she likes my art and says I am good, but I chat too much to my mates!" ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Hopefully that is as bad as it will get!


----------



## Creative

grand unveiling of my new blogs

Ra Ra Bazaar = https://rarabazaar.blogspot.co.uk/
Only roots and wings = https://onlyrootsandwings.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## garfie

Creative - Wow you suit your avatar - very creative - just read your blogs - now I'm curious will have to read the others:haha:

Where you live I used to live near in a small city called Hull - have you heard of it:haha:- so it is as they say "a small world". I now live across the water and also live in the countryside - but often visit my home town to see relatives:happydance:

I really hope some of your old followers find you again and wish you luck with your bloggs:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

It is a small world (with a big bridge in the way) 
Where did you live in Hull?

the kettles always boiling if you want to pop in!


----------



## garfie

I lived all over in Hull east, central, west - then moved to Germany with my husband (ex) and when I walked out on him 3 months pregnant and with a toddler (he was physically and mentally abusive :cry:) the council housed me in North Hull of all places (a rough area for those who don't know Hull:winkwink:)

However the house was lovely and it was nice to be able to relax just me and the boys it was a three bedroom with a small front garden, back garden and drive all I could want and the childcare and help I received was second to none:happydance:

I lived there for a few years and once the children were older I placed them in a nursery and got a part time job and saved bought my council house and moved over the bridge to be with my new hubby and never looked back as they say :happydance:

I believe we have to go through the bad times to appreciate the good - and boy do I appreciate my life now - just one more thing would make it complete bet you can't guess what:haha:

Likewise creative if you find yourself the other side of the bridge I'm usually in to :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks for the compliments ladies - having been in the RAF, I had to keep fit to pass the fitness tests every 6 months. I do miss going to circuits at lunchtime and our regular compulsory fitness sessions but do not miss the fitness test - bleep test - running up and down. I have got my name down for the Race for Life in July but you can walk or run to that. I am hoping my temp continues to stay up and at least I have gone a couple of days longer than last month, thanks Lisa for B6 tip. I am defo resisting the urge to test for a couple of more days. I have been working on my website www.gijofitness.com if you fancy a peek.

Garf - I'm sorry but haven't got a clue about your chart, hope it settles and temps continue to go up. Walking is good, good to get out, fresh air whilst keeping fit.

Creative - very talented, wish I had the patience and skill. 

Lisa - swimming is good. I am not a very good swimmer, don't like getting water up my nose ha ha.


----------



## Creative

That's quite some story. What amazing strength. 
I've heard that North Hull is a cultural experience!


----------



## dancareoi

Jo I like your website, hope you get plenty of clients. Your chart is a little odd this month as ff says you OV before positive OPK. However if it is right, based on previous LP tomorrow would be when Af due. Sending lots of baby dust.

Hey Karen! Just read your blogs, interesting one about us oldie moms!

Fiona, I agree with FF regarding your OV, sorry! Sending lots of baby dust to you too.

Well I must get on and do some housework! Cleaning toilets and sorting washing !


----------



## Creative

> Hey Karen! Just read your blogs, interesting one about us oldie moms!

I I was really offended! A friend emailed me a link to the article in the Sun and said, look you are in a growing demographic! she seems to think it's Funny to call me a parensioner.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Hey Karen! Just read your blogs, interesting one about us oldie moms!
> 
> I I was really offended! A friend emailed me a link to the article in the Sun and said, look you are in a growing demographic! she seems to think it's Funny to call me a parensioner.Click to expand...

They're probably just jealous!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> They're probably just jealous!

of the wrinkles and the grey hair! :winkwink:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> They're probably just jealous!
> 
> of the wrinkles and the grey hair! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Don't even joke about it :wacko:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> They're probably just jealous!
> 
> of the wrinkles and the grey hair! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't even joke about it :wacko:Click to expand...

I was just looking in the mirror!


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Age is just a number. Still feel 25 (i wish)


----------



## crazymam

Age is nothing these days, it is just a number, doesn't mean you are biologically that age, loads of other factors come into play too, esp your lifestyle.
I don't feel any older then i did 11 years ago to be honest , in my last pregnancy. 
Good luck with your new blog Creative.
Josie - once you get in the habit of exercising its hard to quit, I would have loved to have become a fitness instructor, years ago that is, but when I looked into it it was all about aerobics etc, I prefer weights, yoga and pilates! 
I cant get on here much during the week now I am back at work, by the time I get in and sort teas and tidy up I need to go to sleep!


----------



## josie1234

Crazy - its a shame you didnt get the chance to do it. I like doing weights nothing heavy though. I love circuits. Yoga and pilates is too controlled for me. I like jumping about lol. Hope you all have a good day today xx


----------



## Creative

Good news / bad news : Midwife booking in appointment at 1pm today and the sickness s back with vengence.


----------



## Creative

Creative said:


> Having a bit of a wobbly. This morning I woke up to be an olive. My last little one spread their wings as an olive. I want to be a prune.......




garfie said:


> Creative - BIG :hugs: your little one is fine tomorrow you will be an olive +1 day, then 2, then 3, then 4, then 5, then 6, then you will be a prune :happydance: take it one step at a time :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yaaahhhhhhh I'm having a prune!


----------



## josie1234

Creative - bet it is nice seeing mw today. Yay at prune!

AFM - temp went up a bit but BFN. Not sure if OV is correct on FF so we ll see what happens over next couple of days. Whatever happens at least cycle is longer than last month.


----------



## Creative

> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Creative - bet it is nice seeing mw today. Yay at prune!
> 
> Somehow it's feeling very real today
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - temp went up a bit but BFN. Not sure if OV is correct on FF so we ll see what happens over next couple of days. Whatever happens at least cycle is longer than last month.Click to expand...Click to expand...

fingers crossed!


----------



## garfie

Creative - :happydance: you're a prune you're a prune - one day at a time:winkwink: and yes North Hull is a very strange mix at the best of times:haha:

I'm lucky I don't have grey hair - but I think a wrinkle fairy comes in the night and etches another one:haha:

Josie - Great news about your temps and even better having a longer cycle:thumbup: and Josie I got worn out just reading your blog - although shame you don't live nearer you could help me get this sorry ass in shape for my holidays:happydance:

AFM - 4DPO the only way for FF to change it's mind is to put in lower temps and I don't want that:wacko:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> I'm lucky I don't have grey hair - but I think a wrinkle fairy comes in the night and etches another one:haha:
> :

I have a very short razored style (grade 3) and the grey looks really cool when it's just cut, but looks a bit Millibandy / badgerlike if it gets longer. I think once baby comes I may dye it so people don;t think I am granny!


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie looks like we are cycle buddies :) I o/v 2 days early by FF ? Still not sure I believe her lol.... Guess time will tell . And it is so tempting to create the perfect looking chart that fits in with your timing lol.... I have to resist the urge but know it won't change the outcome lol..


----------



## crazymam

Is it just me or are the weeks flying?
Is it just 3 now waiting for BFP now?
I think another one is about due isn't it?
Hope everyone is ok.
AFM My energy is coming back yippee!!! still tired in the evening and still get out of breath very easily, especially when climbing the stairs at work. sicken ss is staying away until about 2pm now, so seems to be easing off and I am started to fancy food again not just forcing myself to eat.
Been doing my pregnancy exercise dvd for two weeks now and feeling good, new one for pilates in pregnancy came today and cant wait to try it :happydance:
Its broken into ten minute sections too so I don't have to do it all in one go either.
I haven't put any more weight on since 8 weeks though although my boobs are bigger and my bump is growing, think maybe its because I went back to work and started exercising again perhaps. nearly 12 weeks so another milestone almost reached
Lisa- think you asked my age for the first post, its 43, I don't really like reminding though :laugh2:


----------



## Oasis717

Well I ended up calling the midwife this morning cause last night and this morning I had some pressure feelings which lasted ages, it was a bit different from anything I've felt yet and I was just a bit worried, she said it was normal but to pop in and hear the heartbeat and let her have a feel if I was worried, which of course I did, this time as soon as the probe went onto my skin baby's heartbeat was as clear as day, and in her words, perfect:) she also had a feel and I am where I should be for my weeks too, she said she thinks the baby was pressing on something, perhaps a nerve, but that everything is just fine, really glad I went, it's awful that anything out the norm has us worrying! Xxxxxx love to all xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Ladies if you think FF has wrong dates you can overide it manually.

Jo, I think you OV a couple of days after FF says due to when you received your positive OPK.

Your cycle can vary each month but it is only the OV date that changes your LP will always stay the same, unless you are actively doing something to try and prolong it.

Jo your hpt might be negative as you are maybe a couple of days behind what you think. I'll keep checking your chart and see what happens .

Becks scary stuff happens when you are PAL. So reassuring though to see midwife and hear HB 

Crazy glad you are keeping well, I will edit first page 

Fiona and Regina I am just about to look at your charts and will report back!

Karen I have long brown hair which I dye a lighter colour, haven't done in ages so bits of grey are poking through


----------



## dancareoi

Regina I think yours is about right but Fiona there is a possibility you OV 3 days earlier than Ff says!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I have my brown hair highlighted as its a really boring brown, no grey as yet, my nan was still half her own hair colour at 87! And my mum was 60 before she got a smattering of grey so hopefully the same is happening with me, I worry about wrinkles! Haven't got any yet but I worry about getting them lol, especially when dh is 25! Hopefully they'll stay away as well as the grey:) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) Becks exciting that you got to hear your little one :)) 
Me I have to dye my hair or I would be like a badger . Hairdressers told me I'm 60% grey !!! Both my granny and mum are pure white . I'm way to young for that lol....


----------



## josie1234

Creative - thanks hun

Garf - lol at the wrinkle fairy. She is one busy lady as she also comes to me. Thanks. lol - always keep active and do something that you enjoy and try to eat healthy. Mind you, I love my food. Anything you want to ask just fire away, tips for certain exercises etc. Fingers crossed the temps keep going up xx

Left - fingers crossed for you too. I have odd silver hairs that come through - and why do they stick out so much, saying look at me! 

Crazy - time does fly. Yeh I think me, Garf and Left are waiting. About time we had another BFP. Good that you are getting your appetite back and well done on your exercising. As long as you don't push yourself too hard or try anything new. Your body will tell you if you are doing too much. Keep hydrated more and after first trimester it is not recommended that you do exercises lying on your back. 

Becks - glad you got to hear HB and everything is fine, and you feel reassured. 

Lisa - How are you today hun? I have altered the settings to manual but not sure what to put the coverline as, do I have to put that? Wonder how long my cycle will be this month.


----------



## crazymam

Josie, about this not lying on your back after your first trimester, I always thought this was the case too. However this new pregnancy pilates dvd I bought has me worried, Its supposed to be uk number one dvd, and recommended by doctors to use in all trimesters but they are still doing exercises on your back! I was quite shocked to be honest. I am almost 12 weeks so I avoided those ones but has me worried now, some women will still do them and the girl on dvd is 36 weeks pregnant and doing them? Now I am confused.
I have ordered my Doppler and it comes tomorrow so guess what I will be doing all bank holiday weekend, the woman obsessed haha :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

I thought you shouldn't lie on your back after 16 weeks. I have filled the bed with pillows to keep me on my side!

For all you TTC and 2ww don't give up hope, on another thread someone has posted, she is 19 weeks PG and is 46.

Jo, Regina and Fiona any symptom spotting?


----------



## Left wonderin

Trying not to dance but my boobs have been burning all day , also got pains down the front of my thighs , feels like I ran a marathon ! And a bit of heartburn . Not reading anything into it though as I'm only 5 DPO so too soon for symptoms !!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crazy - I have done a Pre and Post Natal Fitness qualification and that was one of the things that was stated, it can reduce blood flow to the uterus. Not sure if link will work. But if you look on google about exercise in pregnancy. There are a few contradictions on websites though. 

https://www.webmd.com/baby/features/exercise-during-pregnancy-myth-vs-fact

https://www.webmd.com/baby/features/exercise-during-pregnancy-myth-vs-fact

I am trying not to symptom spot as convinced my AF is on way. Still bit crampy and tired. Its weird as my legs (thighs) have also been sore but think that might be the classes I've done. 

Didn't think I was going to see DH for a week as he had to go back on Weds for a training day but he has come home today for a night. Yay. DS on footie trip for weekend. Hope you all have a good Bank Holiday. Sorry can't comment on other posts as on advanced on computer so can't look back. xx


----------



## josie1234

Not sure if I am 13 dpo or 10 dpo but trying to hold on to test. Fairy dust to us all ttc.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Not sure if I am 13 dpo or 10 dpo but trying to hold on to test. Fairy dust to us all ttc.

Loving those temps - I think you are 11 dpo today

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just to let you know I won't be on here over the weekend - I'm off fishing!:dohh: remember I told you about my b of an ex husband well he has decided to visit the boys so to keep things easy for Wills (he has autism) we prefer to keep him in surroundings he is familiar with if possible.:wacko:

So ex husband comes for an overnighter (first one in nearly 6 months) we move out - hubby said he had a surprise:happydance: a swanky hotel? overnight in a b n b? no bloody fishing!:cry: and we are staying out all night - at least the weather is looking good and he has promised he will order a take away and cook me a bacon buttie tomorrow:happydance: it's the little things for me:haha:

Anyway as much as I love SS I can't because I don't know where I am ........ 11DPO (but look at the drop) so reckon she will be here soon - but I can't tell as I may only be 6DPO :growlmad: well I still tested this morning NEG :cry:

What a lovely temp increase Josie - when are you testing again?:flower:

Have a lovely weekend ladies and will still try and stalk - doubt they will have any internet though :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

With regard to pregnancy dvds i am sure they will have checked what is allowed. I would do what you feel comfortable with. Lying on your back to sleep is different than exercising on back. 

BFN today but may be too early if 11 dpo. 

Garf - hope weather stays ok for you. Bet u are looking foward to takeaway and brekkie. 

Hope everyone else has good bank hol. X


----------



## crazymam

Josie and garfie, could still be too early, relax and enjoy your weekends and test again after the weekend, if you can contain yourselves that long!
Both temps looking good though xx
I am omitting the exercises on my back, 12 weeks tomorrow so rather be safe than sorry. Its really just a dvd to complement the Suzanne bowen one I have, which is very good.


----------



## crazymam

Just tried my Doppler, was about to give up as all I was picking up was my heartbeat and the placenta then I I found it! Never thought a gadget could bring me so much pleasure haha 156bpm :happydance:
bad news is I used the free sachet of gel and have to wait for the new gel to be delivered! wonder if hair gel will work?:wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny cause when I watched one born every minute they had heavily pregnant women on their backs, plus I was pretty much lying flat when the mw listened to the hb, I wonder if it's just sleeping rather than the odd time or two? I sleep on my left mostly and try to avoid lying on my back as much as possible, I'd rather be safe than sorry, loads luck to Jo, Regina and Fiona, hope everyone has a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Just tried my Doppler, was about to give up as all I was picking up was my heartbeat and the placenta then I I found it! Never thought a gadget could bring me so much pleasure haha 156bpm :happydance:
> bad news is I used the free sachet of gel and have to wait for the new gel to be delivered! wonder if hair gel will work?:wacko:

Brilliant, how reassuring!

I believe you can use baby oil but may be wrong!


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> wonder if hair gel will work?:wacko:

![/QUOTE]

hollywood, Brazillian and now the dopler style!


----------



## josie1234

Crazy - that's great about the Doppler, bet it was lovely to hear the HB. 

How's the Bank Hol going for you ladies? Up to anything? Lazy day for me, DH left at mid-day to go back to High Wycombe so all alone til DS comes home on Monday. 

Been going hot and cold today and burning sensation in nipples. Hope temp stay up and next couple of days go quick. This TWW is now doing my head in, think its cos temp went up so high this morning. 

I think its mainly when exercising that you can't be on your back as obviously when exercising your body is working harder and therefore blood flow increases around body. Well, think I will be off to bed soon as feel tired. Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Crazy - that's great about the Doppler, bet it was lovely to hear the HB.
> 
> How's the Bank Hol going for you ladies? Up to anything? Lazy day for me, DH left at mid-day to go back to High Wycombe so all alone til DS comes home on Monday.
> 
> Been going hot and cold today and burning sensation in nipples. Hope temp stay up and next couple of days go quick. This TWW is now doing my head in, think its cos temp went up so high this morning.
> 
> I think its mainly when exercising that you can't be on your back as obviously when exercising your body is working harder and therefore blood flow increases around body. Well, think I will be off to bed soon as feel tired. Hope you are all ok xx

Hi jo, you can have a nice lazy day tomorrow.

We will be out and about over weekend. Probably go into Evesham tomorrow stopping at a few beer gardens on the way and Stratford on Avon on Monday combined with a national trust place and more beer gardens


----------



## josie1234

Sounds lovely Lisa. Loved Stratford upon Avon when we visited. Really pretty. Hope weather stays nice. I take Exercise Bike class on Sunday mornings starting at 9 but will have lazy one after that. Have a good time hun.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Sounds lovely Lisa. Loved Stratford upon Avon when we visited. Really pretty. Hope weather stays nice. I take Exercise Bike class on Sunday mornings starting at 9 but will have lazy one after that. Have a good time hun.

We like Stratford and to there a lot as it is only about 25 mins from us. DH and I got engaged there and spent our wedding night there. 

My DS sat 11+ exam for Warwickshire and could have gone to the boys grammar school there, which would have been a lovely place to go to school. He preferred a Bham gramme school so is going to that!

My DH does a lot of spin classes, I think I have done about 4 altogether, but as I said before I don't like exercise, maybe that's why I'm size 14/16 with GD!


----------



## josie1234

Thats good that it is so near. We stayed in a Best Western not far from there for our anniversary and we managed to get bridal suite as think we were youngest there lol. First bath me and DH could fit in together he is 6'1 i am 5'1 lol. It is hard to choose schools and as long as he likes it. Spin classes are like marmite, people either love it or hate it. Just find something you like doing. I hate running but do it now and again. Dont know people enjoy it lol. Well better get off. Been so bored tonight. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thats good that it is so near. We stayed in a Best Western not far from there for our anniversary and we managed to get bridal suite as think we were youngest there lol. First bath me and DH could fit in together he is 6'1 i am 5'1 lol. It is hard to choose schools and as long as he likes it. Spin classes are like marmite, people either love it or hate it. Just find something you like doing. I hate running but do it now and again. Dont know people enjoy it lol. Well better get off. Been so bored tonight. Xx

Night night! Off to bed now - keeping fingers crossed that your temps stay high tomorrow..

Your DH is tall he must tower over you!

I am 5.2 well 5.1 3/4! DH is 5.10 he is 2 years older than me and will be 44 in August and I will be 42 on August . 

We were 17 & 19 when we met! It will be our 16th wedding anniversary on 23rd August!


----------



## josie1234

Night night. Thanks. Yes he does lol. He is such a big softie. I forget i am so small until i see photo ha ha. Thats so nice you ve been together so long . Soul mates. Have a good time x


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Night night. Thanks. Yes he does lol. He is such a big softie. I forget i am so small until i see photo ha ha. Thats so nice you ve been together so long . Soul mates. Have a good time x

Jo temp still looks good. I think you are 12dpo today. Last month on 12dpo you had a big temp drop , so keeping everything crossed.


Crazy - 12 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## josie1234

Morning Lisa not much of temp drop this morning. Going to try to wait until Tues to do another test if all is well til then. How are u this morning?

Whats everyone else up to today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning Lisa not much of temp drop this morning. Going to try to wait until Tues to do another test if all is well til then. How are u this morning?
> 
> Whats everyone else up to today?

Hoping for a bfp for you, but if not , on a positive note, looking like longer LP . First month I took B6 in August last year I got Pg!

I will be watching closely for that bfp!

I am good thanks! Taking DD to mass today. My DH and kids are catholic but I'm not! Dd had her first holy communion 2 weeks ago and today it's the turn if her 2 best friends, so she wants to go to see them.

DH usually takes them to mass but I'm going today, I don't mind, means I get to sit still and relax for 1 1/2 hours !


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi anyone any thoughts on my temps this month look way different than last month !! But am using a new themometer which has measured higher temps than the other one all cycle ?


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - thank you. Hope you had a nice relaxing time at church. I am trying not to get my hopes up but because of my cycle last month, I am started to get excited but it can all change with the show of one nasty witch. lol. But like you said, if no BFP then at least my cycle/LP is longer. It is encouraging what you said about getting pregnant first month of taking B6. FX

Left - I am not very good at interpreting temps but hopefully it will still keep going up, fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie thanks , I'm rooting for you this month , fingers crossed for you and a BFP xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. You too. I will keep an eye on your chart over next few days. Wouldnt it be good if we all got BFPs this month. FX


----------



## Left wonderin

Can you imagine it would be FANTASTIC :) NEVER SAY NEVER xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Heres hoping for BFP's for you both!!!

I have been to church, gone and done the grocery shopping and cooked steak for tea.

I have been just about coping with the day time sickness, but over the last week the nights have got really stupid. I've been sick really violently with about a litre and half of acid. I'm in agony and felt really washed out. When I saw the midwives for my booking in on Thursday they suggested that I went to the GP, but there were no appointments so I just got on with it. However friday night was even worse and on Sat morning I went to the chemist. The pharmacist was great and sold me some strong gaviscon and instructed me to take after every meal and alsio before bed.
Last night I slept right through, wasn;t sick and although the queasyness is still there I havn't been sick today either and as I said I even cooked some steak and ate it.

We are off to my middle sons GF's family tomorrow for a lovely long social BBQ afternoon tomorrow, but in the morning we are re fleting the shed and painting it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative that sounds like a nightmare ! I'm glad you are feeling a bit better now . Enjoy your BBQ


----------



## josie1234

Creative - sounds tough, hope you are feeling better with the gaviscon. 

Convinced AF is gonna show tonight/tomorrow. Very crampy. Off to bed and see what happens. So close yet so far!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie don't give up hope , not yet. !!!!!! Lets see what the morning brings shall we :) xxx sleep tight


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well I'm back I survived the fishing:haha:

Had quite a good time if truth be told (don't tell hubby) I was spoilt rotten as many drinks as I wanted and a lovely burnt bacon buttie in the morning (it's the thought that counts :haha:)

Hubby caught some fish to - so he was happy so all in all a good day/night - but boy when the temps dropped they dropped:wacko:

So what is going on with my chart? - I'm now 8DPO this can't be right or the test is well dodgy:cry:

Good luck to all those testing soon :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Well I'm back I survived the fishing:haha:
> 
> Had quite a good time if truth be told (don't tell hubby) I was spoilt rotten as many drinks as I wanted and a lovely burnt bacon buttie in the morning (it's the thought that counts :haha:)
> 
> Hubby caught some fish to - so he was happy so all in all a good day/night - but boy when the temps dropped they dropped:wacko:
> 
> So what is going on with my chart? - I'm now 8DPO this can't be right or the test is well dodgy:cry:
> 
> Good luck to all those testing soon :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Have you tested today? I think you are 11 dpo!


----------



## josie1234

Garf - glad you enjoyed it hun. Temps looking good so far. Good luck and hope next few days go quick for you.

Why do i wake up at 6.20 every morning. Oh well washing in and working out routine/music for next class so at least i am being productive. Temp dropped this morning boo hoo so expecting AF to come today. Feels like it. Hope you all haveagood day xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Garf - glad you enjoyed it hun. Temps looking good so far. Good luck and hope next few days go quick for you.
> 
> Why do i wake up at 6.20 every morning. Oh well washing in and working out routine/music for next class so at least i am being productive. Temp dropped this morning boo hoo so expecting AF to come today. Feels like it. Hope you all haveagood day xx

Fingers crossed that temp dip is a blip!


----------



## josie1234

Hope so. Is it worth testing? I am convinced i am out this month.


----------



## josie1234

Ooohhh Garf - fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## josie1234

Can you have a blip???? Or is this me over.


----------



## garfie

I have and now I'm nervous:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Left wonderin

I see a line !!!! Your temps going up this am was a good thing !! I see it straight away :)


----------



## josie1234

Garf - is that a second line i see!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Oooohhhh i am so excited Garf.


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies - now I'm sooooooo nervous - last month I got a line but not like this :happydance:

You can have a blip Josie on one of my pregnancies I went below the cover line - was sure I was out even drank a bottle of wine to drown my sorrows and then the next day up it went :happydance: - so you are not out yet hun:flower:

So I'm sure you agree FF has my dates wrong right? - there is no way I am 8DPO:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Not with a line like that there isn't !!!


----------



## garfie

I keep laughing and crying at the same time - it was lovely this morning, as yesterday hubby was woken early with the fishing alarms - this morning (as I needed a wee) was woken early with a "Morning daddy" his face was priceless:cloud9:

Cheering you both on :dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

I think Lisa is right with your DPO. 

BFN for me but u are right its not over until AF shows so we will see what today/tomorrow brings. Sat in back garden in sun. I am chuffed for that second line for you Garf xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie I can just imagine the mixture of emotions !! Snots , tears and laughter :) 
I'm so hopeful this is your rainbow baby . Keeping everything crossed for you . Now you have the Most important job to do try relax lol ( yeah right ! )


----------



## Creative

Garfie it looks like celebration time!! how uttlerly fantastic. Now holding out for Jo. Party time!


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I wasn't on yesterday and missed so much! Fiona that is most definitely a line!!! Can I be excited for you yet:) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Congratulation Garf!! That is a a definite line!!! whoopee!!
one down just two to go now isn't it? come on girls baby dust all the way :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes definitely baby dust to Jo and Regina and lots if it:) xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona that is one fab line - whoo hoooo


----------



## josie1234

Hows everyone s day been? DS now back from football trip. Still no AF. Creamy CM. But cramps not so bad. See what temp is tomorrow.


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to further updates xx Fiona, bet your day has been up and down with emotion xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hows everyone s day been? DS now back from football trip. Still no AF. Creamy CM. But cramps not so bad. See what temp is tomorrow.

We had a lovely day in the sun - making the most of it - before we know it , it will be cold and wet again!

Jo and Regina, keeping everything crossed. 

Fiona bet your day has been a bit surreal.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) 

Becks yeah on 18 weeks :) . I too made the most of the sun and went for a lovely walk along the cliffs . The weather was amazing :) rain due tommrow though :( I'm 9dpo tommrow and no symptoms to speak of . Had a few days of heartburn last week but think that was from eating red onion ;) ...... No sore boobs I NEED SORE BOOBIES :) lol....


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Garfie hope your doing ok xxxxxx I'm back to work tommrow after 2 weeks off uck !


----------



## dancareoi

Morning ladies, hope you all had a great weekend.

Regina, hope your first day back at work goes ok, at least it's only a short week.

Jo how's it going , temp still looking good - how do you feel today?


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies. Still no AF yet. If its gonna come then come or give me a BFP cos this waiting is driving me nuts. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning ladies. Still no AF yet. If its gonna come then come or give me a BFP cos this waiting is driving me nuts.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.

I was just looking on countdown to pregnancy website - there are some stats on there of people who take pg tests at certain dpo which at originally negative but are in fact positive 

At 13 dpo 14.3% of pg tests showing negative we're actually positives so you are still in there.

You will definately have increased your LP which is great news


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa yes defo increased my LP which is good. I hope so as I am getting more hopeful each day but still thinking that AF will come. Thought it happened last night as was quite watery. Sorry tmi first thing on morning. 

How are you this morning? Cant believe you over 21 weeks. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Lisa yes defo increased my LP which is good. I hope so as I am getting more hopeful each day but still thinking that AF will come. Thought it happened last night as was quite watery. Sorry tmi first thing on morning.
> 
> How are you this morning? Cant believe you over 21 weeks. Xx

I am doing good thanks, although my bump seems to have doubled in size in the last couple of days!

Getting very uncomfortable at night now and have a feeling my sciatic nerve is playing up . When I was about 6 months pg with DS I got sciatica which lasted about a month and was very painful and uncomfortable. The last couple of days I have been having a pulling in my bottom. So keeping fingers crossed .

Keep us updated at to what is going on - are you planning any more tests?


----------



## josie1234

Hope you are ok, sciatica sounds painful. My hubby gets it but only now and again. Is there anything you can do to ease it? 

Yes i will do more tests. Wondering whether to still take my B6 50 mg today. What do you think?


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Hope you are ok, sciatica sounds painful. My hubby gets it but only now and again. Is there anything you can do to ease it?
> 
> Yes i will do more tests. Wondering whether to still take my B6 50 mg today. What do you think?

won't do any harm, so yes take it.

I went out for the afternoon yesterday to a BBQ at middle sons GF's. it was a lovely afternoon with our "borrowed family" and the sun shone and I sat in a rocker all afternoon. Even got to wear a pretty dress and felt quite the lady of leisure!

I kept smiling like a cheshire cat at Garfies news! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds like a perfect afternoon creative, hope you felt well enough and enjoyed it, I've been having heartburn this week to the extent it kept me awake, rennies are rubbish will be getting some gaviscon xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Sounds like a perfect afternoon creative, hope you felt well enough and enjoyed it, I've been having heartburn this week to the extent it kept me awake, rennies are rubbish will be getting some gaviscon xxxxx

Actually felt amazing.
The oharmacist I saw at the weekend gave me the gaviscon and I am taking it after meals and before bed and it works fantastically. Trouble is that I am going through loads so I hope that the doctor will prescribe me the same stuff.


----------



## josie1234

Becks - hope Gaviscon helps you hun. 

Creative - sounds like you had a lovely day.

Looking forward to seeing DH tomorrow. Off to get some more tests. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, loads luck with testing, I will go docs to get gaviscon I think as you get a larger bottle and its so dearxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'm still pregnant - did a cheapie test 20ml and there's still a line - faint but there :happydance: will do a comparison of Superdrug one tomorrow:winkwink:

I am still a huge bag of mixed emotions - but trying not to stress or worry which is hard with two boys - one who has autism - but I have to say whether it's just the novelty or what but hubby stepped in quite a few times yesterday when he was on one:happydance:

I had a lovely bank holiday firstly the news and we also went round to mil for dinner (so I didn't need to cook) and then we took the boys to a park (we don't live anywhere near a park) so was a treat - was funny watching hubby play footie with the boys - let's just say he's better at fishing:haha: then we all came home - how exhausted was I? hubby made tea and cleared away pots and even got the boys to help - result:winkwink:

Creative - So pleased you have found something to help and I have heard some women drink it by the bucketful:haha:

Oasis - When is your next scan hun? - soon isn't it are you finding out the gender:happydance:

Lisa - Is there anything you can take to ease the pain? - or maybe put on ice/heat?:flower:

Josie - An increase in LP can only be good - so giving you more time for the eggy - are you still waiting:coffee: good luck with the testing :hugs:

Aw Left - That sucks back at work - but at least it's only a short week for you and will soon be the weekend:happydance:

AFM - I have phoned the docs and I am awaiting there call:coffee:

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It's such fantastic news Fi, I'm so so very pleased for you and to get a line on a cheapie is fab! I'm over the moon for you:) xxxxxxx next scan is two weeks today!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks thats great bet u cant wait. Fiona - good to hear you had nice Bank Hol. Keep us updated hun. So chuffed for you.

AFM - clearblue digi says BFN. What is going on? If Lisa is right I am 14 dpo and cd 29. This is doing my head in.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Becks thats great bet u cant wait. Fiona - good to hear you had nice Bank Hol. Keep us updated hun. So chuffed for you.
> 
> AFM - clearblue digi says BFN. What is going on? If Lisa is right I am 14 dpo and cd 29. This is doing my head in.

Jo, I don't know what is going on for you, I know how frustrating it must be. Hang in there, you're still not out yet!


----------



## josie1234

Think i am out. Some blood so think AF is here. Oh well here s to the next month


----------



## garfie

Aw Josie - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Think i am out. Some blood so think AF is here. Oh well here s to the next month

So sorry. Your turn next!! :hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. At least cycle and LP is longer. FXd for this cycle


----------



## crazymam

aww so sorry Josie, but it is good that your LP is longer, so fingers crossed for next cycle for you xxx

Garf - looks like it is a def positive then with two tests! whoopee x
Hope everyone else is doing ok? x


----------



## Left wonderin

Good evening everyone :) Josie sorry the ol cow showed up , it's terrible having real hope only to have it dashed errrrrr . Here is hoping next month is yours for the taking :) 

Garfie yahoooo for the second test :) looks like your knocked up lol...

Hi everyone else , hope you are all in good form and keeping well . I'm 9dpo today and guess what I'm doing ......WAITING LOL.....


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, sorry the witch for you, but a plus is your extended LP. I heard of read that you can take B6 just when you OV but it is ok to take all the time.

Fiona, two positives, looking good

Regina, we will be watching your chart with interest!

Baby was busy this morning; I even saw my stomach move at one point !


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. Bit disappointed but been busy today so life goes on. Yes, I am pleased that LP is longer and I have been taking B6 every day and will do the same this cycle and see what happens. I have got that reiki reading with that lady the weekend after next so it will be interesting to see what she says. 

Crazy - over 12 weeks now hun, are you getting a bump yet?

Left - I know that things can change in a second and I don't know, I always expect a visit from the bitch lol. Never invite her though!! hope the next few days go quick for you hun, try to keep busy (easier said than done). Temps looking good though so far, rising nicely. Fingers crossed for you hun, come on lets follow Garf for those BFPs. x

Lisa - thanks. Wow, bet its amazing to feel/see.

Becks - you ok hun? Did you get any gaviscon?

Well, I have not stopped today, been prepping for my 2 classes tonight most of the day. Had to nip into town to get shirt for DS as we are off to a christening weekend after next (it is my ex's daughter's baby son's christening - confusing?) and me, DH and DS are invited which is nice. Then had my 2 classes 6-8 pm, then made tea, walked dog and now sat down, phew. Looking forward to seeing DH tomorrow, miss him not being here. Well, I will stop waffling, have a good night xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow you are busy Josie :) must be so hard with OH not being around all the time :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh thanks Dance we will see , have almost got myself counted out this cycle ..... No sore boobies you see :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Oh thanks Dance we will see , have almost got myself counted out this cycle ..... No sore boobies you see :)

I never had sore boobs with any of mine! Every pg is different.


----------



## Left wonderin

It was the only symptom I had last time before BFP ..... Good to hear every pg is different . Ill try keep hopeful :) just had a crap day overall . Opened my diary in work planning for a meeting at the end of June and there it was staring back at me MATERNITY LEAVE STARTS TODAY with a big smiley face , obviously put in by me before mc after edd confirmed . It took all my willpower not to run from the room bawling . To make it worse a very pregnant lady was sitting opposite me :(


----------



## josie1234

Left - bless you, hope you are ok. It is so hard, there is always something there to remind us, not that we want to forget but feels like our noses are being rubbed in. Its tough and things will never be the same but there is always hope xx Yes, I would imagine each pregnancy is different. I can't even remember the symptoms from when I was pg with DS (it was that long ago lol). Don't give up hope until the witch arrives, hun.

I don't have regular job as such so some days not up to much but trying to build up fitness business. Off to see another client for an initial consultation for Personal Training tomorrow so there's always stuff going on before hand, sorting out forms, working out a plan for sessions. I am also trying to set up bootcamp and buggyfit so waiting for the park ranger to contact me. Might need to chase him up tomorrow. Need to work out session plan for those classes if they come off. Try to design flyers, update website etc etc. So yes, quite busy. Debating whether to get part-time job just so I know I've got some regular money coming in as fitness is always up and down. Yeh, it is hard OH being away, him having to live in a barrack block for 4 days.


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie you sound like a bundle of energy !!!! Send some my way . I am so unfit !!! Really need to sort that out !


----------



## josie1234

I am knackered now lol. Sending cyber energy to you.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I am knackered now lol. Sending cyber energy to you.

Longer LP is definately good.

Next month try something different. Only DTD every other day. I.e leaving 48 hours between each DTD. This makes for healthier sperm!

When DTD him on top with pillow under your bottom. After DTD do not move at all, remain completely flat with legs and hips raised for at least half and hour to an hour.

You may well know all this anyway but I thought no harm in repeating!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Will do. Mind you he is only home 4 days then away 4 days so want to make the most of when he is home


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo I'm fine, no heartburn today thankfully but got some Gaviscon just in case! You def are a busy bee lol, mind you I was but have to slow it down a bit now, just can't do quite as much but we've been busy redesigning the garden which looks lovely:) dh does all the hard work of course lol. Night all luv to everyone xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Jo I'm fine, no heartburn today thankfully but got some Gaviscon just in case! You def are a busy bee lol, mind you I was but have to slow it down a bit now, just can't do quite as much but we've been busy redesigning the garden which looks lovely:) dh does all the hard work of course lol. Night all luv to everyone xxxxx

I've certainly slowed down, although I wasn't that quick before! Feel like I'm now starting to waddle!


----------



## Oasis717

Haha yes I definitely walk a little differently too! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Here is two our two lovely waddles :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol my dh has started affectionately called me his penguin! Which is a bit of a wind up as I can assure you I do not walk like,a penguin lol xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all

Becks glad the heartburn is not so bad. Bet the garden looks lovely. Wish i liked gardening. Costs so much for plants.

Here s to the waddlers and future waddlers x

Left - good to see that temp still up. 

DH got home safe this morning after his night shift so is now sleeping. Have a good day xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Becks - Less than two weeks until your scan :happydance:

Josie - Pleased DH got home safe and is now tucked up in bed :flower: I remember an ex (many years ago:haha:) was in the army he was away all week and back on a weekend it was great - I got to do what I wanted during the week and then on a weekend was spoilt:winkwink: funny though I don't think I would like my hubby to work away :dohh:

Lisa - I can't wait until I get to the stage of a waddler - did it come quicker this time?:flower:

Left - Good temps still - so did you test today?:winkwink:

Creative/Crazy - How are you ladies:hugs:

AFM - Did another superdrug test and the line is getting darker :happydance: HCG level should be back today and also I'm already booked in for scans - wow how fast is this moving :wacko: The hospital wanted to give me a reassurance scan at 5weeks but I've said no - as 5weeks will just worry me as there won't be a lot to see if anything. So I asked for sometime in June - June 5 is my first scan :happydance: in the meantime I will keep testing and keep my fingers crossed :happydance:

:hugs:

X

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, dh has made it really beautiful, loads plants, all flowering now so looking really pretty:) xxx enjoy your time with dh, bet you've missed him. Xxx
Thanks Fi, so glad the tests are getting darker and we know how reliable the Superdrug ones are so I'm so so pleased, I'm glad you didn't agree to a scan at 5 weeks, I was 7 plus 4 for my first and it was just right, saw tiny bean and hb, can't wait for yours and mine lol xxx
Although my movements can't be felt outside yet when I stroke my belly baby moves to the touch and dh loved doing this last night, I'm so excited for him to feel what I'm feeling, hopefully a couple more weeks! Rain here this morning, hoping for sun later, hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Got my dating scan tomorrow. Very excited. I am feeling pretty confident about it as the siickness is still there in waves, the boobs are still hard and the belly is growing huge.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Jo, glad DH is back, enjoy the next 4 days!

Becks, our garden is just grass as neither of us likes gardening!

Creative, good luck for tomorrow

Fiona, I have to be honest and say the first few weeks went very slowly. I think it was because I had a scan very week starting at 7 + 4. The time seemed to drag between each one.

It does seem to be getting a little quicker now though.

Hope everyone enjoyed the summer! I say that because that might be it now!

Well must waddle off and do some housework!


----------



## garfie

Ok ladies HCG and Progesterone levels are back - drum roll :haha:

HCG - 50

Progesterone - 61

:happydance::happydance: I know it's early but it's a good start right?

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Ok ladies HCG and Progesterone levels are back - drum roll :haha:
> 
> HCG - 50
> 
> Progesterone - 61
> 
> :happydance::happydance: I know it's early but it's a good start right?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry can't help on this one, I have no idea of what levels should be. :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Im the same Fi I don't know what the hcg levels should be at what level lol, I only know what mine were at 5 weeks one day but I know that progesterone level is cracking!!! I remember mine was 72 and I was over the moon as they'd said they were hoping for between 18 and 25 for a successful pregnancy so that's brilliant!! Xxxx

We've got no grass Lisa we have a lovely little courtyard garden with corner and side plots for planting and dh has been doing loads barrels and pots full of flowers, it looks amazing, he's just done all our decking, steps and fences in a lovely green with lots of hanging baskets etc, he's a real dab hand at that as well as cooking! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just looked it up 3 weeks pregnant levels should be between 5-50 and 4 weeks 5-426 so sounds spot on! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Im the same Fi I don't know what the hcg levels should be at what level lol, I only know what mine were at 5 weeks one day but I know that progesterone level is cracking!!! I remember mine was 72 and I was over the moon as they'd said they were hoping for between 18 and 25 for a successful pregnancy so that's brilliant!! Xxxx
> 
> We've got no grass Lisa we have a lovely little courtyard garden with corner and side plots for planting and dh has been doing loads barrels and pots full of flowers, it looks amazing, he's just done all our decking, steps and fences in a lovely green with lots of hanging baskets etc, he's a real dab hand at that as well as cooking! Xxxxx

He sounds fantastic, what more could you want:winkwink:

We have quite a large garden to the front and rear so keeping on top of the grass is all we can manage, we did have a flower border at the front but it became a weed border, so last year we cleared it out and put down some stone chippings. DH was putting a little log border Around it at the weekend so it looks nice and neat now.


----------



## crazymam

Josie - yes I have a bump! you can just start to tell now although I have felt huge for weeks haha, My boobs seem to be getting a lot of unwanted attention though! sickness is getting better and tiredness almost gone now too.
As for positions be careful about the pillow under your bum. That's where I was going wrong I think, as I found out at last miscarriage that I have a very tilted cervix! So I was told to turn over as I was actually making it harder for the little swimmers to reach my cervix .:blush:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know Lisa I used to pinch myself cause he was too good to be true I thought there must be a catch! But there never was:) well I may have waited a long time to find my Mr Perfect but he was definitely worth the wait lol. Your garden sounds lovely, perfect for the kids to play, my son sometimes wishes we had grass but we have a large park 3 roads down so it's not so bad, we take him there for football, he likes that xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow everyone's tickers are moving along so fast !! Soon enough it will be deserted in here lol...... Hello everyone , I'm annoyed as my ic did not arrive again today . By the looks of things AF will be here before they are !


----------



## Oasis717

It will be you and Jo next Regina! It's def your turn, I used to be so addicted to testing, I got through absolutely huge amounts of ics, I just loved the wait and the squinting to see if anything came up! Still can't believe I got a line on an ic at 6dpo when they're supposed to be a lot less sensitive, must of had a good batch lol. I can get excited for you ladies now as I can't test anymore:) xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'm hoping they turn up tommrow ..... 11dpo , let the testing begin ! 6dpo really !!!! Omg ........ Bet you were not expecting that


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Well I'm hoping they turn up tommrow ..... 11dpo , let the testing begin ! 6dpo really !!!! Omg ........ Bet you were not expecting that

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

No I def wasn't lol, it was a very faint line but there! Loads luck Regina everything crossed xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, what time does your post come?


----------



## garfie

Regina :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Karen, good luck for your scan today

Crazy, have you has a dating scan yet ?

Fiona hope you are still doing well - any sign of a ticker!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lisa, is creative Karen? Has she a scan today? Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Lisa, is creative Karen? Has she a scan today? Xxxxx

Yes she is, I was looking back a couple of pages and she posts yesterday that she had scan today!


----------



## Creative

I'm just back through the door. I am having one healthy little baby due a few days ahead of my dates so due on 26th November. Making me between 11+3 and 11+4. Blubbed like a baby when I saw the heart beat. Will post the scan in the morning as I am off out in a few minutes.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I'm just back through the door. I am having one healthy little baby due a few days ahead of my dates so due on 26th November. Making me between 11+3 and 11+4. Blubbed like a baby when I saw the heart beat. Will post the scan in the morning as I am off out in a few minutes.

Congratulations, what a relief for you !


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow Karen how fantastic!!!!! So very pleased for you, that due date is just after my birthday, I cried when I saw my lo hb too xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Karen - how fab can't wait to see the scan pic :happydance:

Lisa - Scared to put a ticker up maybe after blood results come back tomorrow? - Did an OPK today and the test line came up before the control and have had a temp increase this morning - so it's all good right?

Regina - Did the postman bring your parcel?:flower:

AFM - Been to the hospital for the second HCG and had a relaxing ish day visiting friends - forgot how tired you get never had this with the other pregnancies. Food shopping tonight as we live in a village hubby said he doesn't want to be popping out for strange food in the middle of the night and having to travel - so we are getting supplies in :winkwink: notice he said WE:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Karen - how fab can't wait to see the scan pic :happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Scared to put a ticker up maybe after blood results come back tomorrow? - Did an OPK today and the test line came up before the control and have had a temp increase this morning - so it's all good right?
> 
> Regina - Did the postman bring your parcel?:flower:
> 
> AFM - Been to the hospital for the second HCG and had a relaxing ish day visiting friends - forgot how tired you get never had this with the other pregnancies. Food shopping tonight as we live in a village hubby said he doesn't want to be popping out for strange food in the middle of the night and having to travel - so we are getting supplies in :winkwink: notice he said WE:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Looking good ! I did OPK when pg and the same happened to me the test line came up straight away before control line.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow


----------



## crazymam

Karen - where is your piccie!!! 
Left - very good sign if the line comes up before control line, hormones getting stronger!
Lisa - My dating scan is next wed afternoon, for some reason they don't seem to do them here until you pass 13 weeks??? I had a priate one at 7 weeks but they couldn't confirm exact date , just a day either way really.
Hows everyone else?
AFM still playing with my fetal Doppler, found best time to hear babies heartbeat is as soon as I get in from work before I rush to toilet.and yes baby oil does work!
Just wondering if this is our summer been and gone now, its piddling down outside.


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Karen - where is your piccie!!!
> Left - very good sign if the line comes up before control line, hormones getting stronger!
> Lisa - My dating scan is next wed afternoon, for some reason they don't seem to do them here until you pass 13 weeks??? I had a priate one at 7 weeks but they couldn't confirm exact date , just a day either way really.
> Hows everyone else?
> AFM still playing with my fetal Doppler, found best time to hear babies heartbeat is as soon as I get in from work before I rush to toilet.and yes baby oil does work!
> Just wondering if this is our summer been and gone now, its piddling down outside.

We never had a Doppler but must be so reassuring, glad baby oil worked.

Yes, summer is over! Piddling down here too and really cold and windy, heating back on today!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello all Karen delighted to read about the scan :) you must be so relieved :) this is the luckiest thread I've seen so far . So glad to be a part of it :) 

AFM : well just in the door and the post man left me a parcel lol...... Too late to test now as have weed all night !!! Mmm to test or not to test in the morning :) lets see what me temps do :)


----------



## Oasis717

Well Regina I will be checking in first thing to see lol, lots lots luck if you do test:) off to sleep now, we've just watched a fab horror (my fav) so I hope I don't have nightmares! Baby is kicking away tonight, can't wait til dh can feel them too xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hello all Karen delighted to read about the scan :) you must be so relieved :) this is the luckiest thread I've seen so far . So glad to be a part of it :)
> 
> AFM : well just in the door and the post man left me a parcel lol...... Too late to test now as have weed all night !!! Mmm to test or not to test in the morning :) lets see what me temps do :)

I will be constantly checking for updates today!

Becks I have seen my tummy move a couple of times and have felt it myself from the outside! Dd has tried to feel but she hasn't quite got it yet.


----------



## Oasis717

My mw told me around 22/23 weeks! Can't wait for that::) xxxx


----------



## crazymam

Left those temps are looking very promising!!! 
Becks and Lisa where have the weeks gone? it has flown over . my favourite bit is when you start to see your tummy move.
my sickness and tiredness is back along with heart burn too. Gaviscon it is!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies tested this am with a 10mlu - the starkest white I've ever seen :( FF tells me I'm 12dpo but I'm still thinking I'm only 10 ! Anyway we will see when the witch turns up . Expecting her between Monday and Wednesday . 

Ah well onto the next cycle when she gets here ...... Oh and I was mis counting this is only our 3rd cycle Tcc since mc not fourth so got one back lol...


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies tested this am with a 10mlu - the starkest white I've ever seen :( FF tells me I'm 12dpo but I'm still thinking I'm only 10 ! Anyway we will see when the witch turns up . Expecting her between Monday and Wednesday .
> 
> Ah well onto the next cycle when she gets here ...... Oh and I was mis counting this is only our 3rd cycle Tcc since mc not fourth so got one back lol...

It's not over til the fat lady sings!


----------



## Oasis717

Nope it certainly isn't! And don't forget some of those ics are just not sensitive enough for early testing! Xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

One scan as promised. write up on the scan https://onlyrootsandwings.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/the-scan.html

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MyGMRkBFMD4/UYyolTkmIUI/AAAAAAAAADA/XNTlyWmjTnY/s320/baby.jpg


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> One scan as promised. write up on the scan https://onlyrootsandwings.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/the-scan.html
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MyGMRkBFMD4/UYyolTkmIUI/AAAAAAAAADA/XNTlyWmjTnY/s320/baby.jpg

Fab San picture.

By the way, your tickers have all gone haywire !


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> By the way, your tickers have all gone haywire !

I know. I agot a new code yesterday as the date changed after the scan and so I'll have to go and sort it out.


----------



## crazymam

great scan picture! x


----------



## garfie

Lovely scan pic - so nice and clear:happydance:

Sorry about BFN still time:happydance::dust::dust::dust:

AFM - They have lost my next lot of HCG results so nothing to compare to until Monday - so this means a full weekend of worry aaargh maybe I should do a digi tomorrow so at least it will say 1-2 weeks all those in favour raise your hands :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bash73

I would like to join this thread. I will be 40 in Sept and we are TTC #1. I had a chemical pregnancy about 2 weeks ago and have started to Ovulate (at least that's what the stick says) so we are trying again. I see my doc on Thursday and have a bunch of questions to ask. The doc was very nice when he called to tell me my HCG dropped but was very happy to say that it was a BIG deal that the egg and sperm met. At the moment, I really didn't want to hear that but I am hopeful and we keep praying that the next time it will stick!


----------



## crazymam

Hello Bash and welcome, think what your doc probably meant is they know you can get pregnant now. so good luck for this cycle xx


----------



## Creative

Hi Bash. Welcome to the forum and Good Luck!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi bash, welcome to our forum and food luck with your TTC journey, we are all here to help you along be way.

I will add you to our front page.

Fiona I think you are a poas addict , so go for it! Sometime these doctors are so rubbish!

AFM - diabetic clinic called about my sugar levels. My morning ones are borderline so my evening insulin is now going up to 15 units.

My after dinner ones aren't too clever so I now have to inject 2 units of fast acting insulin with my tea.

Which means I am now checking bloods 4 times a day and injecting myself 3 times a day!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Hi bash, welcome to our forum and food luck with your TTC journey, we are all here to help you along be way.
> 
> I will add you to our front page.
> 
> Fiona I think you are a poas addict , so go for it! Sometime these doctors are so rubbish!
> 
> AFM - diabetic clinic called about my sugar levels. My morning ones are borderline so my evening insulin is now going up to 15 units.
> 
> My after dinner ones aren't too clever so I now have to inject 2 units of fast acting insulin with my tea.
> 
> Which means I am now checking bloods 4 times a day and injecting myself 3 times a day!

Sounds like you'd make a good pincushion!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi bash, welcome to our forum and food luck with your TTC journey, we are all here to help you along be way.
> 
> I will add you to our front page.
> 
> Fiona I think you are a poas addict , so go for it! Sometime these doctors are so rubbish!
> 
> AFM - diabetic clinic called about my sugar levels. My morning ones are borderline so my evening insulin is now going up to 15 units.
> 
> My after dinner ones aren't too clever so I now have to inject 2 units of fast acting insulin with my tea.
> 
> Which means I am now checking bloods 4 times a day and injecting myself 3 times a day!
> 
> Sounds like you'd make a good pincushion!Click to expand...

I daren't drink anything cos it'll spurt all over the place:haha:

Just did evening reading and even with the insulin it was still over the limit:shrug: 

I'm back at clinic Monday afternoon so I guess they'll increase it again.

Keeping my dextrose tablets to hand now, the fast acting insulin works within 5-10 mins, therefore if I don't eat straight away there's the chance I could have a hypo!:dohh:


----------



## Creative

whats your stick reading?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> whats your stick reading?

What's a stick reading:shrug:


----------



## Creative

where you prick your finger get a drop of blood and test the levels.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> where you prick your finger get a drop of blood and test the levels.

Got it !

They vary.

Morning has to be 5.3 or less and mine are between 5.1 and 5.6!

1 hour after all meals should be 7.8 or less, but after evening meals I am getting 8 something, so not good!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi bash, welcome to the group, wishing you loads of luck xxxxxxx
Karen what a wonderful scan pic, so lovely and clear!!! Xxx
Fi do the digi I vote yes lol xxxx
Lisa you poor thing, you do sound like a pin cushion! Xxxx


----------



## Creative

looks like it's only going to be fine tuning. Is there anything in your diet that might be causing the peaks?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> looks like it's only going to be fine tuning. Is there anything in your diet that might be causing the peaks?

I am eating the same things as I have been for a while , but whereas the food I ate gave a good reading, now it's now.

For example jacket potato with cheese and beans was a 6 something reading now its 8 something!

They've said its caused by the pg hormones so not really much I can do. 

I've still only put on 4 pounds !


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi and welcome bash :) delighted you have come to join our group but it offically knocks me off the " baby " of the group spot . That title is now yours lol...


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi and welcome bash :) delighted you have come to join our group but it offically knocks me off the " baby " of the group spot . That title is now yours lol...

That's true, at 39 bash you are a spring chicken !


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Hi and welcome bash :) delighted you have come to join our group but it offically knocks me off the " baby " of the group spot . That title is now yours lol...

I think I'm the grandma!:cry:

I read a Fern Brittan interview where she talked about conceiving her last baby at 44. she said "it was like we were late night shopping, we got in just before the shops closed"


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome bash :) delighted you have come to join our group but it offically knocks me off the " baby " of the group spot . That title is now yours lol...
> 
> I think I'm the grandma!:cry:
> 
> I read a Fern Brittan interview where she talked about conceiving her last baby at 44. she said "it was like we were late night shopping, we got in just before the shops closed"Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Oasis717

I loved being 39 I think that was my fav age:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I loved being 39 I think that was my fav age:) xxxx

Have to be honest I didn't like 39 coz the thought of the big 40 looming was quite depressing!


----------



## garfie

:hi: and welcome Bash :flower:

Regina - Your temps are still looking good - are you testing again tomorrow or are you waiting?:hugs:

AFM - I did a digi this morning :happydance: I will upload my progression sticks soon - still worried and I'm afraid of every little cramp and of course still on knicker watch:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

So happy ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies will write more later when i am on computer. Welcome Bash and good luck with ttc. My AF was most painful its been. Hopefully spotting now finished. Hope you all have a good weekend. Looking to your updates Left. Temps still up there xx


----------



## Oasis717

I felt and looked my best than I ever had at 39:) xxx
Fi those tests are wonderful, fab progression, I still check the toilet paper even now and I'm almost 5 months!! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning ladies , another ic test this am and not a sign of a second line :( accepting I'm out this month and just waiting for AF to turn up somewhere between Monday and Wednesday :(


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Everyone! I'm 41 and we're about to try again with Bravelle & IUI after our loss in January. Wish us luck!

:dust: and hope for everyone trying!

Happy and Healthy 9 months for those who are pregnant!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Kat:) wishing you loads and loads baby dust!!! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Kat and welcome to this wonderful group . It is a very very lucky thread with lots of positivity . Me and a few others were outnumbered by all the success on here lol.... It's great to have you here :)


----------



## Oasis717

Not for long Regina:) it's your turn next and Jo lol xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Evening all, somehow I unsubscribed and only just realised, but back now!

Regina, big hugs and baby dust

Jo, sorry to hear Af was painful this month, lots of baby dust to you too

Fiona, looking good!

Becks, crazy and Karen , hi!

Kat, welcome to our group, sending lots of baby dust your way too


----------



## Left wonderin

Phew dance lucky you realised you deleted yourself !!! What would we do without you xx 

I so want to be a poppy seed :( I'm having doubts that it will ever happen :( why does AF coming have to bring with it an emotional rollercoster ! Few days of weepiness then back to positivity ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely could not be without Lisa that's for sure!!! Xxxx
It will happen Regina, I know how hard it is, try to stay positive, we are all proof that it most definitely is possible and it will be all of us at one point, when I lost two babies one after the other I never thought I'd be where I am now, anything's possible, don't loose hope hunni, we are always here for you no matter what xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Phew dance lucky you realised you deleted yourself !!! What would we do without you xx
> 
> I so want to be a poppy seed :( I'm having doubts that it will ever happen :( why does AF coming have to bring with it an emotional rollercoster ! Few days of weepiness then back to positivity ;)

Didn't even realise I'd gone, just wandered why no one had posted all day!

Anyway I know now you feel, Af comes along and you have a little cry, but within a couple of days you're looking forward to next OV!:hugs:

What we have to remember is at our age these things take longer, I was told last year he average for our age is 6-9 months!

Although when we tried again in December it happens first time.

I had been having acupuncture and reckoned that may have helped.

Out of interest how old is your other half as this can have a bearing on things as well!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well the OH just turned 40 . I'm being silly really as we are only trying 3 cycles since the mc ..... It took us 6 months of ntnp for our first BFP . 3 cycles is nothing in the bigger scheme of things . Don't mind me tis just my hormones talking . 

Tested again today another bfn ..... Just waiting for AF to come , for once I wish she would hurry up get here :) 

Hope everyone has a lovely day :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Well the OH just turned 40 . I'm being silly really as we are only trying 3 cycles since the mc ..... It took us 6 months of ntnp for our first BFP . 3 cycles is nothing in the bigger scheme of things . Don't mind me tis just my hormones talking .
> 
> Tested again today another bfn ..... Just waiting for AF to come , for once I wish she would hurry up get here :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day :)

Sorry af is on way.

We found that DTD every day before OV didn't work, it did in the past for the other 3 but not this time. DH is 43 so I think he needed a bit more of a rest, quality not quantity !

Therefore we DTD every other day but then DTD day before OV day of OV and say after. Also not to leave more than a few days between DTD as sperm lose quality too!

My be worth trying DTD every other day


----------



## crazymam

Welcome kat and good luck ! xxx

I agree with lisa, my OH is 43 and this time we dtd every other day and it seemed to work, whereas we never took a break before , it also makes for better quality sperm too which is just as important x


----------



## bash73

Good morning ladies! Your spring chicken here (not for much longer, Sept. is around the corner...) any who...been peeing on the stick for my happy face and now it's the 4th day of the happy face...which is great but i start to wonder how accurate these tests are...today i feel crampy like i'd be ovulating which is good cuz we DTD e/o day and today is an on day. Practice makes perfect! Good luck ladies!!! I see my doc this week, not sure why but we'll see if he has any plans...ttfn


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies it worth giving a go this cycle :) DTD every other day it is so lol......


----------



## josie1234

Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good weekend despite the weather. Rain here. 

Regina - it's awful waiting I know. You just want to know one way or another but its not over yet hun. DTD every other day seems to make sense. Mind you, I am hoping that the 4 days that DH is away, his little fellas are building up their strength for the 4 days being at home :haha:

Bash - Good news with the happy faces, are you going to chart and do temps? Fertility Friends is a good site. FX for you. Keep us updated on how you get on at the docs x

Crazy - How you feeling? 13 weeks now eh?

Hi Kat - welcome to this lucky thread. Good luck to you hun x

Becks - thanks, I know all you lovely ladies are behind us that are ttc and hopefully those positive vibes will bring results soon x

Lisa - can't believe you unsubscribed lol. Blimey what would we do without you?? We'd be lost. :dohh: You sound like it is a constant round of checking levels and being a pin cushion, bless ya. 

Karen - how are you feeling? I love that saying from Fern Brittan, so true. The scan pic is great. 

Fiona - love the pics of the sticks. I don't think you can help looking when you go to the toilet, after what we've all been through. Has it sunk in yet?

AFM - DH gone back again today so sat in stuffing my face with tangy haribo's, nearly ate whole packet. Looking forward to OV time, hate this first part of cycle, then you are on tenterhooks on OV time and then even more so in TWW. Come on ladies - who's next??????


----------



## Left wonderin

Maybe it will be you Josie :)


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good weekend despite the weather. Rain here.
> 
> Regina - it's awful waiting I know. You just want to know one way or another but its not over yet hun. DTD every other day seems to make sense. Mind you, I am hoping that the 4 days that DH is away, his little fellas are building up their strength for the 4 days being at home :haha:
> 
> Bash - Good news with the happy faces, are you going to chart and do temps? Fertility Friends is a good site. FX for you. Keep us updated on how you get on at the docs x
> 
> Crazy - How you feeling? 13 weeks now eh?
> 
> Hi Kat - welcome to this lucky thread. Good luck to you hun x
> 
> Becks - thanks, I know all you lovely ladies are behind us that are ttc and hopefully those positive vibes will bring results soon x
> 
> Lisa - can't believe you unsubscribed lol. Blimey what would we do without you?? We'd be lost. :dohh: You sound like it is a constant round of checking levels and being a pin cushion, bless ya.
> 
> Karen - how are you feeling? I love that saying from Fern Brittan, so true. The scan pic is great.
> 
> Fiona - love the pics of the sticks. I don't think you can help looking when you go to the toilet, after what we've all been through. Has it sunk in yet?
> 
> AFM - DH gone back again today so sat in stuffing my face with tangy haribo's, nearly ate whole packet. Looking forward to OV time, hate this first part of cycle, then you are on tenterhooks on OV time and then even more so in TWW. Come on ladies - who's next??????

I have a lovely bruise on my tummy from the clexane.

Hope everyone had a good weekend despite the rain


----------



## josie1234

FX'd it will be all of us xx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, looking at your chart, looks like you have 14 day LP, Therefore Af should start today!

Jo, everything crossed for this month for you. Keeps taking the b6 as it shouldn't hurt. My doc said tou could just take it when you OV , but I wanted to keep taking it to make sure it worked!

My acupuncturist suggested a couple of things in my diet which can help increase your blood quality, so better blood going to your ovaries.

He suggested to eat at least 2 eggs every day, although once I was pg hosp said 7 a week should be the limit, but I was eating 2 a day.

He also said to eat full fat butter, Kerry gold in particular as it is from grass fed cows. Also full fat cheese. Skimmed milk is ok.

Spinach, kale and broccoli are very good as well.

Also a good piece of steak not too over cooked.

I did all of this. DH was sceptical, he reckoned the acupuncturist was a chubby chaser and was fattening me up!

I was prepared to try anything!


----------



## Oasis717

Well it definitely worked Lisa! He obviously knew his stuff:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Anything is worth a try Lisa. Regina - hope you are ok today, see that your temp went down, keep us updated.

How's all the other lovely ladies today? 

Well, I am in that can't be bothered to do anything mood today. CD 7 and feeling bit crampy and bit of lower back ache. Been feeling bits of that since AF. Bit strange. Still on the B6 every day and it definitely made my LP and cycle longer than last month. Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## bash73

I'm not charting temps and here is why...I get up at 430am Mon, Wed, Fri, Tues varies, Thurs and Sat at 530a and Sunday varies. I tried for one round about a year ago and it wasn't worth it. Plus my husband is up for work at 3am every morning. I look at it this way, DTD e/o day worked as I had the CP last cycle so I'm sticking to that plan LOL. Thursday will be here before I know it to see what's next. Yesterday and today, felt sick to my stomach in the morning but I think it's the vitamins. Thanks!!!


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Well I've been to have my HCG drawn again - this time it has been marked URGENT - I started spotting over the weekend and with my past history I can't take any chances.:cry: The only positive is it was brown spotting which I know can be implantation etc but now I guess I just wait :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Bash no wonder you don t chart. Good luck. Think DTD every other day is the way to go. Lots of fairy dust to you x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope it's just implantation Fi, don't forget at 9 weeks I had brown blood and here I am at nearly 5 months, glad they've marked it urgent, hopefully you will know soon enough:) having a little round ligament pain at mo and am woken every night in pain with my hips, I had the same with my last two children but you forget how much it hurts! Dh is getting me a body pillow in town today so hoping that will help:) Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## Creative

Fi, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## josie1234

Fi, fingers crossed for you hun. With it being brown, hopefully things will be ok. Hope so, thinking of you xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, keeping fingers crossed for you 

Becks, I am finding sleeping quite uncomfortable too for the same reason. I have a pillow either side of me to lie on and stop me sleeping on my back!

O


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Lisa me too, little worried at the mo, I went to pick up ds 4 and the 35 min walk down was ok apart from getting a major stitch up the hills but walking back I gotta pain in my groin and I don't know how I got back, I'm praying it's just ligament pain but I've never had it this bad before, phoned dh at work and he's coming home, he said I mustn't do that walk anymore and he will try to change shifts so he can do both runs, I was fine doing it Friday, I also had like a dragging ache up inside which is a bit better now I'm sitting, I hate anything like this I get so frightened:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks hope you re ok. Is there anyone that can help with the runs if your DH cant change shifts x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, pain went off after an hour but I've still got the stitch like feelings right up the top of my stomach if I try to bend, I rang the mw and she said it does sound like spd which I had with both the last two pregnancies:( as I've no cramping, contractions or bleeding and the pain is gone its just a case of making sure I don't overdo it, dh was working mainly from home but recently has had to work half a week in the office, we are going to drop the Monday pre school as its only 3 hours and just take Casey wed and Fri which dh thinks he will be able to arrange, I guess this pregnancy is 5 years on from my son and makes a lot of difference in what I can do, I walked 2 hours a day til the end with him, guess I'm just too old to be able to do that now:( will still walk but will split into two half hour walks near to home xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Fi I'm sure spotting of any kind is very scary x hopefully your mind will be put at rest tommrow when you gt the blood results xxxxx 
Ouch Becks that sounds painful , you be taking it easy girl ya here !!! 

AFM ff got it wrong no AF yet so didn't o/v on cd 12 , as I have LP of 14 days every month which would mean AF should have arrived today . I'm thinking I o/v on the 13dop - 14dpo so AF should arrive tommrow or Wednesday . My temps went way down this morning so she is a coming !!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi Fi I'm sure spotting of any kind is very scary x hopefully your mind will be put at rest tommrow when you gt the blood results xxxxx
> Ouch Becks that sounds painful , you be taking it easy girl ya here !!!
> 
> AFM ff got it wrong no AF yet so didn't o/v on cd 12 , as I have LP of 14 days every month which would mean AF should have arrived today . I'm thinking I o/v on the 13dop - 14dpo so AF should arrive tommrow or Wednesday . My temps went way down this morning so she is a coming !!!!

Let's see what tomorrow brings! Maybe your temps will go up again!

Becks hope you are taking easy now with your feet up .just realised your avatar has changed, can't see too good on phone but is that your wedding day?

Regina are your results back tomorrow!

Not too long til OV again - lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lisa, yes the pic is so tiny on here I need to find another but it's all I had on my phone, it is our wedding day last year:) I think I will ring the doctors today, this stitch pain in my upper right side has just been constant and I can't see that being normal, it's just as if I've run and got a really bad stitch but it doesn't go away:( it's just woken me up again, getting a bit worried now as I thought it would ease off by now xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Lisa, yes the pic is so tiny on here I need to find another but it's all I had on my phone, it is our wedding day last year:) I think I will ring the doctors today, this stitch pain in my upper right side has just been constant and I can't see that being normal, it's just as if I've run and got a really bad stitch but it doesn't go away:( it's just woken me up again, getting a bit worried now as I thought it would ease off by now xxxx

No harm in calling docs for peace of mind. You may have pulled something as your ligaments wil be easier to pull hence the reason a lot of people get back ache in pg, you may have pulled something in your tummy instead.


----------



## Oasis717

I hope that's all it is, baby's been awfully quiet or perhaps the pain has stopped me noticing. It hurts like hell though. Just from walking, crazy xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks - found this on internet, don't know if it helps you any but like everyone has said, best to go to doctor just to get your mind put at rest.

Week 23

Some women get a stitch-like pain down one side of their abdomen. This is because your uterine ligaments are stretching as your uterus is enlarging. The pain will usually go away after you have rested and it is nothing to be worried about. However, if the pain does not go, or if you have any bleeding or vaginal discharge with the pain, then you should ring your doctor or midwife and talk about it. 

It is from the website 
https://www.cyh.com/HealthTopics/HealthTopicDetails.aspx?p=438&np=457&id=2756

I know it is further along that your date but let us know how you get on, hope you're ok. The hormone Relaxin does cause ligaments to stretch and care needs to be taken not to overstretch. Take it easy hun. Lovely pic of your wedding.


----------



## garfie

Becks - I have heard people who suffer with that and it causes lots of pain - hope your DH can swop shifts - I remember the school runs well, luckily I don't have to do them anymore as we live in a village and the children get picked up and dropped off :hugs:

AFM - I'm so excited HCG results are back 1,079 :happydance: so far so good got to have them repeated again tomorrow (just in case my body is taking a while to catch up:cry:)

For now though ladies :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, and thanks ladies, I did get an emergency app with doc It's a 7 min walk and I left 25 mins before I had to be there! Walked really slowly and was ok, pain coming and going now, it's a pulled muscle she said which can be very painful, don't I know it!! Told me to take paracetamol (which I won't cause don't take painkillers) and rest for a few days, walking that far is out from now on I think but thankfully dh can change his office hours to a Monday, Tuesday and Thursday so he can take ds, relieved it's nothing to do with the baby! Dh bought me a body pillow yesterday, really hoping it helps my hips cause I'm waking every half hour to move as they're so bad:( xxxxxx 
Wow fantastic numbers Fi I'm so so pleased for you!!! Xxx


----------



## bash73

Good morning Ladies!
I totally feel like AF is coming today which I guess could happen??? My CP was on 5/1 and only had AF (if that was it) for a few days. Very crampy in my left, lower abdomen which happened in the past but not in the recent past (like 2 yrs ago maybe). I'm thinking/hoping maybe ovulating? Or since we've DTD e/o day (clear blue gave me lots of smiley faces...skeptical about that test too). So I have no idea what's going on w/my body. Thursday can't get here quick enough for my doc appt. I normally O on day 13 which is today if I count from CP so maybe I am ovulating. So confused!


----------



## Kat S

Fi, I hope things are ok!

Oasis, glad it was just a pulled muscle, but OUCH!

Bash, I hope you were successful this month!

I had my Cycle Day 3 ultrasound yesterday. I had 4 follies on the right and two on the left. We began the Bravelle injections last night. The last time we used the injections, they had me on the 150 ml/night dose. I did get pregnant though it resulted in a m/c. This time they have me on the 225 ml/night dose. I guess more is better!

I go back for another ultrasound and blood work on Thursday to see how I'm reacting to this dosage. 

I'm in a wedding this weekend, so we're working out how and where we're going to do the injections since we'll be away from home. Friday night is the rehearsal and dinner, then Saturday night is the wedding reception. The bride has offered me the bridal suite for our crazy medical routine. She's the best!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Kat, it's definitely ouch!! Loads luck with the injections xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Kat xxxxx

Bash - hope it's not AF coming. Our bodies are such mysterious things eh? 

Becks - ouch, lucky that DH can alter shifts and you can have a bit of a rest. Good news that baby is ok xx

How's everyone else today in this miserable rain. Yet again another boring day. Looking forward to DH being home on Thursday. I've not been out of the house. Mind you, got my 2 classes tonight. Booked my thyroid bloods which will be next week.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo:) xxxx
Omg I'm so excited I just saw my belly move!!! I was sitting down reading and felt two quite hard kicks just under and to the right of my belly button so I pulled my top up quick and as baby kicked the third time I saw my belly move, lol, that's the first time I've seen as well as felt, it's made my day:) xxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Jo:) xxxx
> Omg I'm so excited I just saw my belly move!!! I was sitting down reading and felt two quite hard kicks just under and to the right of my belly button so I pulled my top up quick and as baby kicked the third time I saw my belly move, lol, that's the first time I've seen as well as felt, it's made my day:) xxxxxx

OMG that's so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## josie1234

So exciting Becks. Wow, amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Becks - :happydance: for the baby moving - that's it now it's started it wont stop:haha: so pleased it was just a pulled muscle - but OUCH they can be just as painful - hope you're getting plenty of rest:hugs:

Josie - Hope you enjoy your classes - two? wow I don't think I would manage one:haha:

Kat - I don't really understand about injections etc - but look forward to sharing your journey with plenty of updates:happydance:

Bash - Who knows what is going on our bodies are mysterious things - good luck at your doc appt:flower:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - time for symptoms :haha: anyone ever had like your boobs are feeling bruised and also kind of feel cold down there to - so I know I haven't weed :blush: because that would feel hot:haha: it's a weird feeling one I've never had before and as for the boobs they kind of come in waves it feels like I'm suddenly aware of them and even buttering sandwiches for pack ups is uncomfy :blush: all good signs I'm sure - having another HCG drawn tomorrow :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, I'm hoping dh will be able to feel soon what I've been feeling all these weeks:) I've just sat and read all day and I've come to the conclusion I HATE sitting about, lol, sooooo boring, oh well pain is so much better so I will keep taking it easy. Xxxx
Hope Thursday hurries up for you Jo so you can see dh and Fi they are all great signs, this really has to be the luckiest thread ever!!!! Now, on to the next bfp ladies!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all , 
Becks I'm so so glad it was a pulled muscle , and OMG about seeing the baby kick :) how exciting for you :) what a wonderful experience it must be the first time it happens :) 

Garfie great news about the levels - all looking good girl .... And sore boobs ..... I remember mine I nearly had to hold them as I walked lol... 

AFM : well the witch showed her face right on time as expected :( actually I'm fine as was expecting her so glad she is here :) only 13 more days to o/v , 5 to poas and 14 day to Tww lol...... On to cycle no 4 for me :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi ladies, lots to catch up with

Bash, things still may be a little messed up from your mc, things should settle down soon, so maybe will be easier to track what's going on his month .

Kat, hope it works out with all the injections etc, keep us updated and we will be with you every step of the way.

Fiona, those figures are looking good.

Regina, sorry the witch got you, lots of baby dust for this month and hoping DTD every other day works for you.

Jo, OV next week maybe? Baby dust your way.


Becks glad nothing serious with the tummy, just try and take it easy, not easy with a little one I know. I have seen my tummy move a couple of times and I love it, no one else has seen it yet. I have also felt the movements from the outside so hoping DH and kids will be in the right place at the right time to feel it too.

Karen, hope your are keeping well

Crazy, is it your scan tomorrow, good luck.

AFM I can't stop weeing again, back to getting up every night. Really pleased as still only put on 5 pounds.

DH gone to play footie I the rain! Gives me chance to catch up on here and now settle down to watch Hawaii five-o.

Edited at 21.14 - baby really busy tonight, tummy has just moved a few times!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance 5lbs wow that's amazing :) who have you managed that ??? I so need to be healthier , you make me feel really guilty :( . I have a little addiction to savoury snacks lol...


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Dance 5lbs wow that's amazing :) who have you managed that ??? I so need to be healthier , you make me feel really guilty :( . I have a little addiction to savoury snacks lol...

It's the gestational diabetes that does it because I have to be so careful what I eat.

In my first pg I put on about 3 1/2 stone and GD was picked up at 34 weeks. In second pg I was presumed I had it again and I was determined not to go on insulin like I did in first pg and I only put on 7 pounds in total. I weighed less after I had dd than before. I think it was about 1 1/2 stone with third.

Although I was naughty tonight I had a muffin and a slice of treacle tart before tea so my readings tomorrow will reflect that, but I needed some sugar!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol everyone deserves a little treat! We had Korma and chips tonight it was yum! Thanks Lisa, I'm gunna calm down on things now, I think my body is telling me, not that I overdid it, but I must realise I can actually have help and not be wonder woman as I try to be, I'm just a get up and go person not a sit there and do nothing person by nature that's the problem! I'm also 5lb up, really gunna try not to put on too much as I think for my BMI the advised weight gain is 13lb in total, my face is slimmer than when I started so some must of come off! I do have a passion for crisps, a proper craving for salt and vinegar so trying to curb that! Baby kicked away all through my dinner it was funny:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Lisa, I put 3 stone on with my DS (and I'm only 5'1 so I was like a ball lol - he was 8lb 4). Didn't get big until 6/7 months though, was a really cute bump up til then. Fortunately, it all came off afterwards. Glad to hear that LO is being active, bet it is great. Hopefully all goes well next week, fx'd, trying to think positive.

Regina - good that you are staying positive and looking ahead to next cycle. That goddam witch is so not popular lol. Always gatecrashing where she is not wanted. 

Fiona - Good luck with your HCG tomorrow. 

Kat - I don't really understand the injections either but look forward to the updates.

I don't understand my body either, one cycle you think you know what is going on but this cycle is odd. AF was quite painful but not dead heavy, if that makes sense and I have been cramping and lower back pain ever since AF. Tonight I have got slight pulling near ovaries so I don't know what is happening.


----------



## josie1234

Yum Becks, korma and chips. I couldn't be bothered to cook so had fish finger sandwiches lol. Bet you were chuckling away with all the movement. Yep, take it easy and look after yourself.


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie I am convinced next month is ours for the taking :) and if not guess we will just keep trying as quitting is not an option !!! ( watching one born every minute just to torcher myself some more ) I love that programme :)


----------



## josie1234

Defo, let's do it! It's our time.


----------



## josie1234

Can't watch that. It would put me off :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Haha I love one born every minute! And fish finger sandwiches actually, with tomato sauce!! I'm soooooo rooting for your ladies, it's definitely time for another bfp! It will be all of us soon you wait and see:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ya see me and Josie have decided we would let you ladies go first so we can learn from all your mistakes ( Emma experience ) lol :haha: !! 

Seriously though I feel so privileged to share with you guys all of your journeys so far xxxxx and know one day soon me a Josie will be sharing our BFP with you all with the knowledge that miracles do happen and there are happy ever afters xxx


----------



## bash73

bash73 said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> I totally feel like AF is coming today which I guess could happen??? My CP was on 5/1 and only had AF (if that was it) for a few days. Very crampy in my left, lower abdomen which happened in the past but not in the recent past (like 2 yrs ago maybe). I'm thinking/hoping maybe ovulating? Or since we've DTD e/o day (clear blue gave me lots of smiley faces...skeptical about that test too). So I have no idea what's going on w/my body. Thursday can't get here quick enough for my doc appt. I normally O on day 13 which is today if I count from CP so maybe I am ovulating. So confused!

So I decided to call my doc's office today told the nurse what was happening since I started to spot which wasn't like the spotting I had on 5/1 that turned into the CP. So I mentioned that we were DTC e/o day and she sorta freaked out in a nice way. She told me I shouldn't be. So I said, he (doc) didn't say not to...LOL. Needless to say, now seeing doc in the morning a day early.


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> bash73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies!
> I totally feel like AF is coming today which I guess could happen??? My CP was on 5/1 and only had AF (if that was it) for a few days. Very crampy in my left, lower abdomen which happened in the past but not in the recent past (like 2 yrs ago maybe). I'm thinking/hoping maybe ovulating? Or since we've DTD e/o day (clear blue gave me lots of smiley faces...skeptical about that test too). So I have no idea what's going on w/my body. Thursday can't get here quick enough for my doc appt. I normally O on day 13 which is today if I count from CP so maybe I am ovulating. So confused!
> 
> So I decided to call my doc's office today told the nurse what was happening since I started to spot which wasn't like the spotting I had on 5/1 that turned into the CP. So I mentioned that we were DTC e/o day and she sorta freaked out in a nice way. She told me I shouldin't be. So I said, he (doc) didn't say not to...LOL. Needless to say, now seeing doc in the morning a day early.Click to expand...

My understanding was that docs like you to have one AF after mc before tryin again . No medical reason though, I think it's just to help with dating.

I too watch one born every minute and it sometimes makes my eyes water!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I also watch one born every minute - my eyes water but not as my DH:haha: mind you we also like Holby City - we try and diagnose the problems before the Doctors:winkwink:

Bash - Good luck at the docs today hun :flower:

Regina - Learn from our mistakes :haha: - loving your and Josie PMA :happydance:

Becks - Did you go through a stage at the beginning when food shopping was so difficult - I keep looking at ideas for tea and nothing appeals:blush:not long until your scan now :happydance:

AFM - I've got my next lot of HCG tests and then it's off to deliver my Avon (that's my exercise) :haha:

Have a good day ladies on this miserable wet morning - where is the sun:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

I've just discovered a new midwife programme (we only have freeview) called desperate midwives and it's on real at about 3pm each day. There is a great selection of situations, birth styles and backgrounds and is now becoming my regular viewing!:wacko:


----------



## bash73

So yes, I have the doc at 8am EST, the spotting was only over a couple of hours yesterday that has stopped. So I decided to not only pee on the O test stick but a P stick too and it says "pregnant". So now I'm really confused. When I tell you that the only other positive was 2 weeks ago and even when I started bleeding last time it then showed negative and my blood HCG dropped. SO of course I googled this and it could something BAD or I guess I could be??? I'll keep you all posted after the doc!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I've seen that Karen:) xx
Fi I never do the shopping or cooking lol, dh does but he struggled a bit in the beginning as I went off just about everything, he did a seperate meal for everyone else and I ate in another room a lot of the time as I just couldn't bear the smell or the sight of what they were eating! It really was awful for weeks, thankfully we all eat at the table together again and I even had beans on toast yesterday (no one could even say the word beans to me without me wanting to vomit lol) he's so good and never complained, I know it was hard for him but he said it was nothing compared to what I had to put up with so he never minded, he's training to be a chef and loves cooking, so I'm happy to wash up and clear up after, I hate cooking! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Bash how confusing!! I hope you get some answers soon, would be fantastic if you were pregnant and as you got a neg after the bleeding before it can't be left over hcg which I had for 17 long weeks after my second mc, let us know how you get on!! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> So yes, I have the doc at 8am EST, the spotting was only over a couple of hours yesterday that has stopped. So I decided to not only pee on the O test stick but a P stick too and it says "pregnant". So now I'm really confused. When I tell you that the only other positive was 2 weeks ago and even when I started bleeding last time it then showed negative and my blood HCG dropped. SO of course I googled this and it could something BAD or I guess I could be??? I'll keep you all posted after the doc!

No wonder you are confused , however as you had a negative hpt suggests your hcg levels did fall. So could be pg again? Keep us posted


----------



## crazymam

Just had my scan, it was lush!! Baby wouldn't stop moving, folds in neck for the nuchal scan were nice and low so fingers crossed. Dates have changed though, now 13wks and 5 days, due date 15th November. 
I am now allowing myself to get officially excited:hugs:
better tweak my tickers..
how is everyone else?
hows your sugars lisa?

Now I am back at work I don't have time to scrawl through the posts:nope:
But got an early finish today, but when girsl get in form school will be hectic as they knew I had scan today x


----------



## bash73

Back from the doc...didn't get any answers. Only that the HCG from the CP could linger. But I still insisted on knowing how that was possible if when I had a positive, then negative and now 2 weeks later a positive at home? He said it's less in the urine, to which I said my point exactly. Needless to say, took blood and wait to hear but he doesn't think I am, he didn't say that directly but he's leaning that way I think. Treating me for a UTI AGAIN!!! Different antibiotics this time. Who knows anymore, I wait for the phone call of the HCG blood results. Will post later.


----------



## garfie

Crazy - That's wonderful news -:happydance::happydance: did you get a pic? of course you got a pic - can we see pic?:flower:

Bash - From what I understand about chemical pregnancies - the HCG doesn't get very high so therefore doesn't have far to fall - for example on baby number 3 my HCG level was only a 9 :cry: so fingers crossed you get a nice surprise:happydance:

AFM - I had my next HCG drawn and she said I had scar tissue in my veins - it should be like slicing through butter - mine isn't :blush: no wonder when you think of how many HCG tests, blood tests, hormone tests I have had recently so now my arm is feeling sorry for itself and has some lovely bruises:haha:

:coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Jan what wonderful news!! So pleased all went well for you and yes get excited!! Lol. Only 6 days to go until mine, I can't wait, baby is now officially kicking hard every day not just the odd kick here and there, it's quite constant:) xxx
Fi your poor arm, hoping your next result is fab news too xxx
Bash or is it Dawn:) if you had a neg I very much doubt if its residual hcg from your cp, I never got a neg until 17 weeks after 2nd mc, they started off strong lines and took forever to fade to nothing. Hoping for you it's good news xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jan, great news, you can start looking forward now!

Bash, you must be even more confused now.

Sugar levels so far today have been very good just got to keep it up.

Went and got prescription from docs today for progesterone, clexane and testing strips still waiting on insulin pens and sharps bucket - good job prescriptions are free because I'd be broke by now!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm glad that muffin and treacle slice was it? Lol didn't have any ill effects Lisa, my you do have to go through a lot with your medications! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm glad that muffin and treacle slice was it? Lol didn't have any ill effects Lisa, my you do have to go through a lot with your medications! Xxxxx

Seem to have got away with it!

Just had my weekly workout at gym. 8 lengths of pool followed by quick sit in the spa, then a nice long hot shower. Then 1/2 hour sit in cafe with cup of tea, oat biscuits and the paper!


----------



## Oasis717

Wow sounds lovely! Xxxx


----------



## bash73

garfie said:


> Crazy - That's wonderful news -:happydance::happydance: did you get a pic? of course you got a pic - can we see pic?:flower:
> 
> Bash - From what I understand about chemical pregnancies - the HCG doesn't get very high so therefore doesn't have far to fall - for example on baby number 3 my HCG level was only a 9 :cry: so fingers crossed you get a nice surprise:happydance:
> 
> AFM - I had my next HCG drawn and she said I had scar tissue in my veins - it should be like slicing through butter - mine isn't :blush: no wonder when you think of how many HCG tests, blood tests, hormone tests I have had recently so now my arm is feeling sorry for itself and has some lovely bruises:haha:
> 
> :coffee::coffee::coffee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I tried explaining that all to my doc who showed me that my first HCG was 25 and 2 days later was 12 that was 2 weeks ago, soooooo I await the call to see what the number is now. Funnier is the antibiotic for the UTI isn't 100% safe to take if prego hence, I'm not starting it until I hear back.


----------



## bash73

Oasis717 said:


> Jan what wonderful news!! So pleased all went well for you and yes get excited!! Lol. Only 6 days to go until mine, I can't wait, baby is now officially kicking hard every day not just the odd kick here and there, it's quite constant:) xxx
> Fi your poor arm, hoping your next result is fab news too xxx
> Bash or is it Dawn:) if you had a neg I very much doubt if its residual hcg from your cp, I never got a neg until 17 weeks after 2nd mc, they started off strong lines and took forever to fade to nothing. Hoping for you it's good news xxxx

I tried explaining that all to my doc who showed me that my first HCG was 25 and 2 days later was 12 that was 2 weeks ago, soooooo I await the call to see what the number is now. Funnier is the antibiotic for the UTI isn't 100% safe to take if prego hence, I'm not starting it until I hear back. My name is Dawn and Bash was my nickname in school from my maiden name (lol). Either will be fine. thanks


----------



## garfie

Oh Dawn - can't wait to hear the numbers will you get them today? - I wondered if I was still Pregnant from last cycle as this cycle was a bit messed up - but when they drew my first HCG at 50 I knew it was a new and unexpected but totally welcomed new pregnancy:happydance:

Let's hope your news is the same - fingers crossed

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

Lisa - my you had a busy day! liked the last bit best though.
Becks - are you going to find out the sex?
Dawn - hope its good news for you, it does all seem very odd though. When I fell wit my 15 year old they worked out conception date as two weeks after a d and c from a missed miscarriage so I reckon it is possible
Garfie I hate needles at the best of times but heres hoping you don't need many more!
I do have piccies, I have 3 actually haha , haven't loaded them on my laptop yet as not all family have seen them, will get them on tomorrow but how do I post them on here?


----------



## bash73

garfie said:


> Oh Dawn - can't wait to hear the numbers will you get them today? - I wondered if I was still Pregnant from last cycle as this cycle was a bit messed up - but when they drew my first HCG at 50 I knew it was a new and unexpected but totally welcomed new pregnancy:happydance:
> 
> Let's hope your news is the same - fingers crossed
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes, I will hear today. I made sure to ask what time the office was open until. If I don't hear by 4p I'll be calling to see what's up. With these big medical groups, they draw the blood in the office, great but then a courier has to pick it up and then they do the testing, bla bla bla. ttfn


----------



## Oasis717

We will as long as baby cooperates lol, I'm sorry I can't help re the pics, I always use my phone! Xx


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> We will as long as baby cooperates lol, I'm sorry I can't help re the pics, I always use my phone! Xx

I could use my phone instead, how do I do it with phone?:wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> We will as long as baby cooperates lol, I'm sorry I can't help re the pics, I always use my phone! Xx
> 
> I could use my phone instead, how do I do it with phone?:wacko:Click to expand...

I think it's as follows, go advanced into attachments at top, paperclip. I think you are given option to take new photo so you could take picture of scan them upload it. Go back to paperclip and choose the jpeg you just did and I think that's it . Much be wrong cos I'm trying to remember when I last did one.

Dawn, keep us updated


----------



## josie1234

Hi Ladies

Crazy, not sure how to do it on phone as it doesn't bring up the 'go advanced' option on my phone so I always use the lead for phone to computer and load it that way. Looking forward to seeing them. 

Hi Dawn - looking forward to your update. Can't wait. As said, I doubt that you would get a BFN and then a BFP x

Lisa - nightmare, good job it is all free. You would need a bank loan lol. Sounds like a lovely time at the gym. 

Fiona - it is not surprising that there is scar tissue, hope it didn't hurt too much. How is everyone else today?

DH back in the morning so looking forward to that :happydance:, mind you he is travelling up after a 12-hr night shift so might let him have a sleep at some point :haha: Looking forward to seeing what lady says on Saturday, after her crazy prediction before. I want to know dates/times and everything :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Crazy, not sure how to do it on phone as it doesn't bring up the 'go advanced' option on my phone so I always use the lead for phone to computer and load it that way. Looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> Hi Dawn - looking forward to your update. Can't wait. As said, I doubt that you would get a BFN and then a BFP x
> 
> Lisa - nightmare, good job it is all free. You would need a bank loan lol. Sounds like a lovely time at the gym.
> 
> Fiona - it is not surprising that there is scar tissue, hope it didn't hurt too much. How is everyone else today?
> 
> DH back in the morning so looking forward to that :happydance:, mind you he is travelling up after a 12-hr night shift so might let him have a sleep at some point :haha: Looking forward to seeing what lady says on Saturday, after her crazy prediction before. I want to know dates/times and everything :wacko:

You'll have to let us know what she says!


----------



## bash73

Ladies, I'm not getting overly excited but my HCG came back at 588 WOOOOOHOOOOOO! Not sure what happened 2 weeks ago, possible twin? or what I think is that I was really ovulating last week and yesterday's spotting was implantation. Either way, it's good news and more blood testing on Saturday!


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> Ladies, I'm not getting overly excited but my HCG came back at 588 WOOOOOHOOOOOO! Not sure what happened 2 weeks ago, possible twin? or what I think is that I was really ovulating last week and yesterday's spotting was implantation. Either way, it's good news and more blood testing on Saturday!

:wohoo:

Those figures are fab, will be watching closely for the next installment.

Congratulations Dawn xx


----------



## josie1234

Wooo hooooo Dawn, looking good. Keep us updated. I am getting excited.


----------



## josie1234

Yes, I will do Lisa.


----------



## bash73

I'm going to keep it as "no news is good news" and will post Monday. I find this very interesting though. So on April 29th when I found out I was pregnant I had "those" symptoms. Then when I got AF or so we all thought and my HCG dropped I was upset got over it and went back to business as usual. Which for me is hard workouts as I teach exercise classes and look 588. Things that make you go hmmmmm. Still being treated for a UTI on Leviquin which I hear mixed reviews. Doc says take it. I hope he's right. Good luck ladies...ttfn.


----------



## Left wonderin

This has to be the luckiest thread ever !!!! Completly dispels the myth about over 40 and pregnant !!!! Ye are all sure giving those 20 and 30 year olds a run for their money lol....

And I'm not leaving without my BFP. Lol ....xxxxxx 
Congrats bash xx


----------



## bash73

Keep the fingers crossed and prayers coming...started to spot again. Ohhhhh I can't take this. Heading to bed hopefully nothing more comes out!!!


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> Keep the fingers crossed and prayers coming...started to spot again. Ohhhhh I can't take this. Heading to bed hopefully nothing more comes out!!!

:hugs::hugs:

Regina, positivity is good, :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crazymam

https://s20.postimg.org/wyq1wzbe5/baby.jpg


----------



## Oasis717

Bash congrats on those numbers, fingers crossed all is ok and the spotting stops xxx
What a beautiful pic Jan that made my morning seeing that, so clear too! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jan, fab picture, baby looks like it is lying back relaxing with hands behind head. Must be a boy!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG Jan what a wonderful picture of your baby :) it's so perfect , looks like he/she could almost talk lol....


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona how are those hcg levels doing ?


----------



## garfie

Lisa - sorry I didn't get on with an update yesterday it was a bit of a busy day - trying to contact docs and specialists.

My HCG came back at 1660 :happydance: PROG came back at 44 so has dropped quite a bit and is going a bit fast for my docs liking:cry:

So after much discussion and biting of nails:haha: I am going for a scan at the EPAU today at 11.00am I've been up since 4.00am :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh my goodness a scan!! Loads luck Fi:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Fi xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I got a couple of pics of our wedding last March off dh phone, hopefully you can see them a bit better if I attach them, it's nice to put a face to the name:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7846.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6









P1000067-1-1.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 6









424957_341834792534940_100001252670891_1025738_2074667312_n-1.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies I will be setting of soon - my bladder is nice and full:haha:

Becks - Looking at those photos of you and hubby - your baby is gonna be a stunner:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Im sooooo excited for you Fi, and thank you :blush: I did feel like a proper princess on the day:) xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Fi I've just thought won't they do a vaginal ultrasound at this stage? They tell you to empty your bladder right before! Xxx


----------



## Creative

Fi
Hope it all goes well.:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Fi, hope all has gone well. Could they give you progesterone like I have ?

Becks the photos are lovely, so nice to put a face to the name!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, it is nice to see who we've been talking to all this time, love to see any of your pics ladies xxxx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

I'm back........ although he was impressed with my full bladder - he couldn't get an angle:haha:

So he tried with an empty one after constantly saying to me we may not see anything as you are 4-5 weeks - I think he was amazed he saw the sac and the beginning of the yolk sac:happydance::happydance:

He was amazed so was I and hubby:winkwink: so far so good ladies I am growing a baby - which is such a relief after a blighted ovum on pregnancy number 2!:cry:

So I go for a follow up scan next week - he said normally we wait 10-14 days but he could tell I didn't want to wait and was anxious:blush:

No more HCG or PROG tests just scans:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> I'm back........ although he was impressed with my full bladder - he couldn't get an angle:haha:
> 
> So he tried with an empty one after constantly saying to me we may not see anything as you are 4-5 weeks - I think he was amazed he saw the sac and the beginning of the yolk sac:happydance::happydance:
> 
> He was amazed so was I and hubby:winkwink: so far so good ladies I am growing a baby - which is such a relief after a blighted ovum on pregnancy number 2!:cry:
> 
> So I go for a follow up scan next week - he said normally we wait 10-14 days but he could tell I didn't want to wait and was anxious:blush:
> 
> No more HCG or PROG tests just scans:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

So glad all is good so far, have been thinking about you all morning .


----------



## Creative

Fi That's great news, Did you do a weepy. I did when I finally saw my baby. I couldn't stop sobbing!


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Fi!! That is such wonderful news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## bash73

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> I'm back........ although he was impressed with my full bladder - he couldn't get an angle:haha:
> 
> So he tried with an empty one after constantly saying to me we may not see anything as you are 4-5 weeks - I think he was amazed he saw the sac and the beginning of the yolk sac:happydance::happydance:
> 
> He was amazed so was I and hubby:winkwink: so far so good ladies I am growing a baby - which is such a relief after a blighted ovum on pregnancy number 2!:cry:
> 
> So I go for a follow up scan next week - he said normally we wait 10-14 days but he could tell I didn't want to wait and was anxious:blush:
> 
> No more HCG or PROG tests just scans:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

great news!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Yay Fi, I've been out shopping and was thinking of you the whole time, what fantastic news!! After a bo myself I know how much that means to see something at this early stage, brilliant!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Great news Fi. X


----------



## crazymam

That's great news Fi!
Lovely piccies too Becks, nice to see a face !


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

A weepy:cry: I most deff did - we were all kind of laughing and joking after the sono said are you allergic to anything - hubby said hoovering:haha: so told him I couldn't really lift the hoover due to my past history so he asked what was that? now this is the strange bit - 7 pregnancies 2 births.:flower:

From then on he seemed determined to find something but not only did he manage to magnify the sac so I could see it he also magnified it so I could see the little dot (the start of our munchkin) :happydance:

I managed to hold it together until that point and then I cried laughed and coughed all at the same time:haha:

So now I wait until my next scan next week :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jan:) xxxx


----------



## bash73

Ladies...just needed to post because this waiting game STINKS!!!!! Blood work tomorrow results Monday, brown spotting on and off, nothing heavy and no cramps (which is good). UTI seems to be getting better with hardly any pressure. I guess I just have to wait.


----------



## Creative

Fingers crossed for you Dawn

I think I just felt my baby move. I'm 12 weeks +3 and I was sitting watching tv and felt that butterfly wings in my low tummy area.
:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Wow Karen that's brilliant:) i knew for definite I was feeling baby by 12 weeks, that's wonderful xxx
Am starting to think I'm gunna turn up to my scan tues and get told we have a son, apart from 4/5 days at 18 weeks I still have the nausea, headache, exhaustion, plus the horrible sour taste in my mouth, this was all gone by 16 weeks with my girls. I really thought it was going when I had that few days clear but nope, I'm still ill. 5 months of being ill with another 20 week's to go! Praying it doesn't go on that long:( xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , what exciting news you all have :) Garfie wow , delighted for you seeing the beginning of new life , your new baby :) 

Creative , must be wonderful to feel for the first time the life inside you , 
Becks I'm guessing your for team .......... Boy lol.. I trust your instincts :) 
Bash hoping the spotting just from the uti and you get good news tommrow , I agree waiting sucks !!


----------



## dancareoi

Bash, when your waiting for something it seems that time stands still - hope everything goes well.

Karen, whoo hoo for movement, I was definitely feelings things at about 12 weeks.

Becks, it usually seems that when people at sick for a long time it's turns out its a girl, but knowing he way you've been in previous pregnancies it does sound like you are having another boy!

Hi to everyone else.

Regina and jo, OV just round the corner, remember DTD every other day!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I guess we shall see v soon:) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I guess we shall see v soon:) xxx

It'll be worth every second of sickness and all will be forgotten as soon as baby is in your arms

Happy 20 weeks - half way there 

:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck happy half way mark :) I remember when you announced !!!! Feels like yesterday ! Hopefully the next 20 will move along as quickly for you :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Beck happy half way mark :) I remember when you announced !!!! Feels like yesterday ! Hopefully the next 20 will move along as quickly for you :)

Regina's right it seems only yesterday when you told us, but for you I guess it seems a lot longer!


----------



## Left wonderin

And as for you Dance , you have a fast forward ticker !!!! Almost 23 weeks !!! You must have a right big bump now lol.....


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it does feel like only a couple weeks ago I told you all!! Yes Lisa I bet you're bump is gorgeous, I seem to have got a tiny bit bigger this week but looking at other 20 weekers my bumps still smallish:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

oasis717 said:


> lol it does feel like only a couple weeks ago i told you all!! Yes lisa i bet you're bump is gorgeous, i seem to have got a tiny bit bigger this week but looking at other 20 weekers my bumps still smallish:) xxxx




Bump pic taken today


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> lol it does feel like only a couple weeks ago i told you all!! Yes lisa i bet you're bump is gorgeous, i seem to have got a tiny bit bigger this week but looking at other 20 weekers my bumps still smallish:) xxxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 616291
> 
> 
> Bump pic taken todayClick to expand...




And another


----------



## Oasis717

That's a beautiful bump Lisa:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lovely bump pic. Looking great. Hope everyone is doing ok. Went to see that lady and to cut long story short she asked when my last period was and that would be last one for a while. Said i will have baby girl. We will see. FX


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Lovely bump pic. Looking great. Hope everyone is doing ok. Went to see that lady and to cut long story short she asked when my last period was and that would be last one for a while. Said i will have baby girl. We will see. FX

Fingers crossed she is right


----------



## Oasis717

Jo how wonderful if that we're true!! Absolutely everything crossed for you hunni xxxx
Very tired, had fab day at dh nans with mil, dh and Casey, she has the most beautiful garden and Casey played all day in it, had fish and chips in the garden, played some music, so nice and relaxing, came back and the dog was so pleased to see me he piddled on my foot!! Lol. That's love I guess dog style:) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance what a cute bump :) 
Jo here is hoping that they lady is right :))


----------



## dancareoi

Becks sounds like you had a nice relaxing day. My sister has a new dog and he is 3 months old, it got so excited when he saw my dad on Thursday that it piddled all over his feet twice!

We were at my sisters this afternoon as my cousin and her hubby and Dd had come over from Kettering and we haven't seen them for ages, only told her yesterday we are expecting again. She only has the one dd who is 8 and she is 5 months younger than me, she would love another but it's not happening, but it took them a while to get their dd. suggested she tries charting to check her LP and maybe acupuncture. Will have to arrange to meet again soon so we can have a food chat.

DS 3rd birthday next Saturday and we are planning to go to West Midlands safari park. He loves animals especially jungle animals as he calls them, lions, giraffes, elephants etc, so think he will really like it as you can drive round the animals.

Baby been very lovely tonight, might be the curry I had! DH thinks he felt a little kick!

Think that will be my last curry for a while as my blood sugar reading after it was too high! Back at diabetic clinic again on Monday and I think they will be upping the insulin again'

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Lisa - Beautiful bump pic :flower: so neat

Becks - I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going - it seems like only yesterday we was all squinting:haha: I think I would rather have a dog piddle on my foot than my sodding cat at the moment - he keeps attacking my legs to the point the other night he nearly drew blood:cry: and the little sod attcks me on the stairs and flies off before I have chance to grab him:wacko:

Josie - Let's hope she is right - how awesome would that be :happydance:

Regina - :hugs:

AFM - The usual worries - was tired yesterday fell asleep during a film :sleep: then worried myself silly when I realised I hadn't woke in the night to pee (usually I wake at least once) :wacko:

Love to all the other ladies - enjoy your Sunday:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear Fi, that did make me laugh, your cat ambushing you the crazy thing! It dies bloody hurt though cat scratches! Don't worry too much hun it's so early still and symptoms take a while to get going, plus they come and go, your results are fab, and your scan, you'll be just fine:) I can't believe how fast it's all going either, and only two more sleeps til my scan, this has been the longest week! Xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

cant wait for news of your scan Becks!!! I am the same, feeling much sicker with this one yet never really had any sickness with any of the girls.
My bump seems to be getting bigger every day now and my boobs have exploded! which makes it hard if we go out as I am usually a modest b cup so lots of my dresses/tops show off my cleavage, well feel like they are hanging out now and not used to the attention :blush:
been tired again this weekend, have decided it must be an age thing haha


----------



## Kat S

I hope everyone had a nice weekend! 

Asking for a little prayer/luck/woo-woo or whatever. My 4th IUI is tomorrow morning! I started off with 6 follies, but only one has matured. Well, they say it only takes one!


----------



## garfie

Kat - good luck for tomorrow hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bash73

good luck Kat!


----------



## bash73

Only 13 or 14 hours away from finding out my results...I will say that I tinkled on another pregnancy test stick this morning and still says pregnant. Either there's something good going on in my body or something very strange w/my hormones. Update in the am!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jan and I know what you mean about tired I've been more sick and more tired this time but maybe I'm gettin on lol xxxxxx
Loads luck Kat and Dawn, thinking of you both and wishing you the very best:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Kat and dawn, wishing you both loads of luck


----------



## garfie

Good luck Dawn :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> cant wait for news of your scan Becks!!! I am the same, feeling much sicker with this one yet never really had any sickness with any of the girls.
> My bump seems to be getting bigger every day now and my boobs have exploded! which makes it hard if we go out as I am usually a modest b cup so lots of my dresses/tops show off my cleavage, well feel like they are hanging out now and not used to the attention :blush:
> been tired again this weekend, have decided it must be an age thing haha

Maybe you are having a boy this time!

Becks what time is your scan tomorrow?

Fiona, love the ticker


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Dawn and Kat xx


----------



## Oasis717

My scans at 9.40 Lisa, really glad it's first thing:) xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to seeing the pic Becks. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## josie1234

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I'm not quite as nervous as with the 12 week scan, still a bit case anything is wrong but more excited this time, hopefully after this one if all is ok I might let myself actually believe I'm gunna make it to the end:) xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Jo, I'm not quite as nervous as with the 12 week scan, still a bit case anything is wrong but more excited this time, hopefully after this one if all is ok I might let myself actually believe I'm gunna make it to the end:) xxxxxx

Better that its early.

I was a bit worried at mine, I could feel he baby moving but it more so to ensure all was good.

Still can't let myself look too far ahead though!

Jo, if your temps work the same this month as last you could get positive OPK today! I take it DH done back today?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa yeh DH goes back in a couple of hours


----------



## Oasis717

I'm exactly the same Lisa, still taking one day at a time and feels like a milestone crossed every Saturday when I gain another week. Xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm exactly the same Lisa, still taking one day at a time and feels like a milestone crossed every Saturday when I gain another week. Xxxxxxx

I feel like that every Monday


----------



## Oasis717

Glad its not just me:) xxxxx


----------



## bash73

Soooo I called the doc's office at 830am and he's not in until NOON??? I was like really??? So of course he called me while I was at work (I was teaching a spin/cycle class at the gym and of course didn't see the call until after the class) nor was I expecting to hear from him. He left a message saying everything looks ok but he didn't leave my NUMBERS...ahhhhhhh. I will call in 35 minutes. Keeping my fingers crossed. Will post soon.


----------



## garfie

Dawn - Fingers crossed for you hun - the waiting around is a killer - Doc are you listening she needs her numbers NOW :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn keep us updated 

Afm - down at hosp again today at diabetic clinic. My insulin dosages have been upped and only a matter of time before I have to inject before breakfast as well.

Heard HB again and all good. 

Back again in 3 weeks!


----------



## bash73

Numbers went up but not very much only to 745 from 588. Doc wasn't concerned he said, but he asked if I was in pain (leads me to believe ectopic he's thinking???) but I'm not in any pain. More blood work tomorrow...ahhhhhhhh


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> Numbers went up but not very much only to 745 from 588. Doc wasn't concerned he said, but he asked if I was in pain (leads me to believe ectopic he's thinking???) but I'm not in any pain. More blood work tomorrow...ahhhhhhhh

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Left wonderin

Bash steady they rise ! Keeping everything crossed for you here too . 
Oasis I'm so excited for your Scan tommrow so can't imagine how you are feeling :) team boy or girl ???????? We will see :))))) 
Dance delighted to hear all is well soon you will be a big as a house ! Have you started to waddle yet ;) 
Jo yeah to o/v and lots n lots of b'ding :) ill be joining you soon - not due to o/v for a few days yet but doing SMEP this month so form tommrow b'ding every other day till o/v 

On a positive note o/v always seems to come quickly ! It's the Tww that's the killer ! Decided not testing early this month


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, I'm so excited and soooo nervous too, will let you know asap:) xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

I was away all weekend acting the bridesmaid in a wedding, then attending my cousin's bridal shower 2 hours away. Crazy busy! 

I hope you are all well, and that your Dr visits are going as planned! Anyone is a state of unknown...I feel for you!!

I had my 4th IUI this morning. My husband's sample was 30 million post wash. His best count yet...so happy!! The doctor himself performed my IUI instead of a nurse, and it went very smoothly. Between upping my dosage of Bravelle and the doc personally performing my IUI, I think they are really concentrating on my case!

The bad thing is that I had an allergic reaction to the trigger shot at the injection site! It got all red and puffy, and by the time I woke up this morning, it hurt so badly that I was limping and couldn't touch it. They said it was a common reaction, and to just put some cortizone cream on it. I hope that does the trick!

So here I am finally in the TWW again after all this time!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Kat how exciting :) sounds like it all went really well :) apart from the reaction :( 
Well here is to the Tww , I so hope this is your month . Sending lots n lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds fantastic Kat, sorry about the reaction, hope it's ok now, but everything else sounds amazing, wishing you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Kat lots of baby dust for your TWW.

Becks, all the best for today, we wil be watching closely for updates!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina I have started to waddle a little now!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I'm so nervous! Back on later off to get ready:) xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Have fun seeing your little one on TV - :happydance::happydance:

Looking forward to pics later :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Best of luck today Becks , ill be thinking of you :)


----------



## Kat S

My allergic reaction at the injection site of the trigger shot feels much better today. I put lots of cortizone cream on it yesterday as instructed, and it's doing the trick!


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> My allergic reaction at the injection site of the trigger shot feels much better today. I put lots of cortizone cream on it yesterday as instructed, and it's doing the trick!

Glad you are not so sore today. When is he earliest you can test?


----------



## Oasis717

afternoon ladies, had a nightmare, the hospital cocked up my app, they booked me at my 12 week scan for the 31st May but she wrote down the 21st! When I got to reception we thought we were gunna have to go home but I explained it had cost 25 quid in taxes and dh losing a days wages too and she said she'd speak to the sonographer but doubted wed be seen as they were chocca, waiting room was packed, luckily for me they agreed to see us as it was their error, we had to wait longer but I'm so grateful we were seen, and............I was right, it's a boy!!! I actually told the sonographer lol, baby was lying face down and she was checking his spine, went to do a measurement and I said, I've just seen something, she said have you I was concentrating on the spine i'll go back, and back she went to a perfect potty shot! We're so pleased. Everything else was completely normal but due to baby's position which didn't change after going off and eating and drinking we are back on the 3rd June to get a profile of the face and detailed heart, both of which she saw but could not get readings of properly as he's face down. I saw him yawn lol. Casey was really well behaved too, exhausted though as only just got back, left at 9:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## bash73

Oasis717 said:


> afternoon ladies, had a nightmare, the hospital cocked up my app, they booked me at my 12 week scan for the 31st May but she wrote down the 21st! When I got to reception we thought we were gunna have to go home but I explained it had cost 25 quid in taxes and dh losing a days wages too and she said she'd speak to the sonographer but doubted wed be seen as they were chocca, waiting room was packed, luckily for me they agreed to see us as it was their error, we had to wait longer but I'm so grateful we were seen, and............I was right, it's a boy!!! I actually told the sonographer lol, baby was lying face down and she was checking his spine, went to do a measurement and I said, I've just seen something, she said have you I was concentrating on the spine i'll go back, and back she went to a perfect potty shot! We're so pleased. Everything else was completely normal but due to baby's position which didn't change after going off and eating and drinking we are back on the 3rd June to get a profile of the face and detailed heart, both of which she saw but could not get readings of properly as he's face down. I saw him yawn lol. Casey was really well behaved too, exhausted though as only just got back, left at 9:) xxxxxxxx

Excellent!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> afternoon ladies, had a nightmare, the hospital cocked up my app, they booked me at my 12 week scan for the 31st May but she wrote down the 21st! When I got to reception we thought we were gunna have to go home but I explained it had cost 25 quid in taxes and dh losing a days wages too and she said she'd speak to the sonographer but doubted wed be seen as they were chocca, waiting room was packed, luckily for me they agreed to see us as it was their error, we had to wait longer but I'm so grateful we were seen, and............I was right, it's a boy!!! I actually told the sonographer lol, baby was lying face down and she was checking his spine, went to do a measurement and I said, I've just seen something, she said have you I was concentrating on the spine i'll go back, and back she went to a perfect potty shot! We're so pleased. Everything else was completely normal but due to baby's position which didn't change after going off and eating and drinking we are back on the 3rd June to get a profile of the face and detailed heart, both of which she saw but could not get readings of properly as he's face down. I saw hi
> m yawn lol. Casey was really well behaved too, exhausted though as only just got back, left at 9:) xxxxxxxx

Becks so glad all is ok and you had your scan. You were right about your extended sickness being a boy!

Congratulations


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou:) Lol at least I know why I'm still ill now I still can't believe I saw in like a minute he was a boy! Xxx


----------



## crazymam

Congratulations Becks!!! 
Did you get another piccie?
I am still waiting for my bloods to come back, will be a week tomorrow. seen consultant today and still nothing, They don't believe in rushing anything do they?


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies, how are you all today? Becks - looking forward to seeing the pic. A little boy, that's great, so exciting. I'm glad that they let you get it done today seems that it was their mistake.

Lisa - nothing wrong with waddling, hope your sugars settle down. 

Kat - glad your injection site is getting better. Good luck hun.

Dawn - How's things with you? Any more news on your blood work?

Regina - we have tried to BD as much as we can but bit difficult when he is not here. lol. 

AFM - been bad with a cold the last few days, still got bit of headache but lot better than I was. Not sure if I have ov yet as no pos opk as yet. Woke up and took temp this morning but it was quite early when I woke. Fell back to sleep and then took it again when I woke up again and the second time it was 36.5 (first time was 36.2). Still on the B6 anyways so see what happens. 

How is everyone else? Got to rush off to do my fitness classes, catch you all later xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jan, no pics I'm afraid as due to his position it was impossible to het any pics other that his skeleton really lol but she promised pics when we go back 3rd June, as long as he's cooperating that is lol, I saw him yawn and give the thumbs up:) and no they never rush anything do they! xxx
Thanks Jo, hoping you get an ovulation day really soon and feel better hun xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:blue:Go team boy :) was dying to get home from work to see how you got on :) my oh thinks I'm nuts as straight in the door and onto the I pad lol.... I just tell him I have to check in with my girls :) 

Jo oops sorry forgot oh away for 4 days ! Ye will have to make up for it when he gets back ;) 

AFM 8 DPO and SMEP supposed to start but just home and OH has a migraine which he suffers with :( so plan might have to be put on hold !


----------



## bash73

josie1234 said:


> Morning ladies, how are you all today? Becks - looking forward to seeing the pic. A little boy, that's great, so exciting. I'm glad that they let you get it done today seems that it was their mistake.
> 
> Lisa - nothing wrong with waddling, hope your sugars settle down.
> 
> Kat - glad your injection site is getting better. Good luck hun.
> 
> Dawn - How's things with you? Any more news on your blood work?
> 
> Regina - we have tried to BD as much as we can but bit difficult when he is not here. lol.
> 
> AFM - been bad with a cold the last few days, still got bit of headache but lot better than I was. Not sure if I have ov yet as no pos opk as yet. Woke up and took temp this morning but it was quite early when I woke. Fell back to sleep and then took it again when I woke up again and the second time it was 36.5 (first time was 36.2). Still on the B6 anyways so see what happens.
> 
> How is everyone else? Got to rush off to do my fitness classes, catch you all later xx

Nurse from my OB just called numbers went from 588 to 1242.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow that is great news bash :)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thank you hunni, that's so lovely of you to be thinking of me like that:) we really are so happy:):):):) xxxxxx 

Bash what a fantastic rise I'm so pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Great news on your scan - a little boy - love my boys and this is your DH first right how fab a little son - bet you're both on :cloud9:

Dawn - Excellent rise - thought I had posted before saying that you probably had a slow starter and not to worry - but I think my lappy ate it:haha: no wonder with two boys on an xbox each, hubby on the lappy and me trying to get anything that's left over signal wise so I can post - that's why I try and post during the day when the house is empty:blush: you must also be on :cloud9:

Regina - Aw bless hun hope your hubby feels better soon:flower:

Josie - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Lisa - Hope you've had a good day too:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - I had to buy a maternity bra today - I think she thought I was a timewaster especially when I told her how early I was:blush: anyway she said first time mums are often nervous - :haha: well that broke the ice she measured me and now I'm £14.00 lighter but a lot more comfy:happydance: I am seeing this as a positive sign :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie wohooo to your first item of many of maternity wear :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi but it's dh second:) lol, two boys though he's over the moon, as him and Casey are football crazy this one won't have any say in the matter! I should have bought a maternity bra ages ago I'm still in my pre pregnancy bras lol xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks and fiona, I'm still in pre-pregnancy bras too.

Jo Bloods have been in target today (apart from first thing it was 0.1 over) need to keep trying really hard. Might be better for you if OV is at weekend, will time better with DH being back

Great numbers dawn, what's the next step now,

Regina, do you mean cd8 not 8dpo?

Jan, what is it exactly you are waiting on, have I missed something?

Karen and kat, how are you ?

Hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol I do indeed ! Cd 8 lol.... Well spotted my dear an A for paying attention . Was just checking who was awake ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I wasn't obviously!!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah Becks we will let you off this once , I'm sure you were day dreaming about your beautiful baby boy and staring at his first photo :) I'm genuinely so happy for you xx


----------



## bash73

dancareoi said:


> Becks and fiona, I'm still in pre-pregnancy bras too.
> 
> Jo Bloods have been in target today (apart from first thing it was 0.1 over) need to keep trying really hard. Might be better for you if OV is at weekend, will time better with DH being back
> 
> Great numbers dawn, what's the next step now,
> 
> Regina, do you mean cd8 not 8dpo?
> 
> Jan, what is it exactly you are waiting on, have I missed something?
> 
> Karen and kat, how are you ?
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone!

No clue what my next steps are wait to hear from Doc in the morning when he's in but I'll call by 830a if I don't hear first. Probably more blood work on Friday, seems to be his favorite thing to do...LOL. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina I was only just awake!

Dawn, once again, keep us updated. How far do you think you are?


----------



## bash73

Well, let's see I could be coming up onto 8 weeks since my LMP OR what I think is 3 weeks today. It's the big mystery question, I'll post again after I speak to my doc later on this morning. Thanks!


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to your update Dawn. FX'd xx

Lisa - glad that your levels were bit better, must be hard to keep monitoring and controlling what you eat. How's the bump/waddling?

How's everyone else today? Up to anything in this miserable weather?

AFM - got job interview later today, part-time so fingers crossed. EWCM today so fx'd when DH comes home Friday morning we are lucky this time. So hope that the lady was right with regard to me having no more periods for a while. Got my thyroid bloods and smear booked for Friday so not sure whether to change them.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Looking forward to your update Dawn. FX'd xx
> 
> Lisa - glad that your levels were bit better, must be hard to keep monitoring and controlling what you eat. How's the bump/waddling?
> 
> How's everyone else today? Up to anything in this miserable weather?
> 
> AFM - got job interview later today, part-time so fingers crossed. EWCM today so fx'd when DH comes home Friday morning we are lucky this time. So hope that the lady was right with regard to me having no more periods for a while. Got my thyroid bloods and smear booked for Friday so not sure whether to change them.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx

Going by last month your positive opk was day after EWCM, so that should be good timing for hubby on Friday morning!

Good luck with your interview.

Maybe change your smear, but no harm in thyroid bloods, wouldn't have thought.

Dawn, I suppose the only way to tell for sure will be a scan.

Fiona, is your scan on Friday?


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck with your interview Jo xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Good luck with your interview Jo :flower:

Becks - Ooops :blush: I have two boys and they are the best (well most of the time):haha:

Lisa - So pleased your numbers were better - as if you haven't enough to worry about :wacko:

Dawn - Docs always go by LMP don't they? :flower: as Lisa said a scan is the only way to know for deff:happydance:

Regina - I know I was so nervous yesterday - hope I haven't jinxed it:cry:

AFM - I am spotting this morning only a tiny bit and I'm trying not to worry - I have my scan on Friday so we will see:wacko:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## bash73

I'm thinking the scan will tell all. My doc and I disagree on LMP. He thinks I had a phantom twin so that LMP would have been 3/26/13. However, I feel that I just had a late period on 5/1 considering my HCG went from 25 on 4 days late of AF and then dropped to 12 two days later. Then I started OPK on May 6th (cuz i stopped bleeding) and didn't show a happy face (ovulating) until May 9th. Then I had some cramping and spotted from the 14th to the 16th and thank God no more bleeding or spotting. So you see where the doc and I don't agree cuz he swears I couldn't get pregnant in between...I'm like "whatever". Thinking of changing docs. I'll decide after I speak to him within the hour when the office opens. Thanks!


----------



## Kat S

bash73 said:


> I'm thinking the scan will tell all. My doc and I disagree on LMP. He thinks I had a phantom twin so that LMP would have been 3/26/13. However, I feel that I just had a late period on 5/1 considering my HCG went from 25 on 4 days late of AF and then dropped to 12 two days later. Then I started OPK on May 6th (cuz i stopped bleeding) and didn't show a happy face (ovulating) until May 9th. Then I had some cramping and spotted from the 14th to the 16th and thank God no more bleeding or spotting. So you see where the doc and I don't agree cuz he swears I couldn't get pregnant in between...I'm like "whatever". Thinking of changing docs. I'll decide after I speak to him within the hour when the office opens. Thanks!

It's so frustrating when you know that you know your body better than your doc, and you can't get him on the same page! I hope everything works out. When it comes to the human body, never say never!!


----------



## crazymam

Bash numbers are looking very good, I would be very frustrated with doctor if I was you.
Garfie try not to worry, its very common to spot.
Lisa its the screening for abnormalities I am waiting for, been a week now, nuchal scan was fine , but still don't know if I am high or low risk so don't need if I need an amnio.trying not to stress over it.
I have only just bought some new bras at weekend, was shcked to find I have gone up two cup sizes at least!!! and the bras still feel tight!


----------



## bash73

Update...ultrasound tomorrow 5p then talk to doc. He told me looking for the sac, should be able to see it with my numbers. SOOO I say, are you considering this from March or May, I think he's on the same page now as I am with May but tomorrow we'll know something more hopefully as we have a holiday weekend coming up. Until tomorrow night, good luck to all!


----------



## josie1234

Dawn - glad the doc is getting with it and looking forward to update tomorrow. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes. Will find out by the end of the week. What will be will be. 

Not sure what is happening with opk as not had pos yet 

Regina - how's things going with your cycle? Time goes so slow eh?

Jan - how you feeling? Bet you can't wait for the results.

Fi - glad the bra is a lot more comfy for you. How are you today? 

Lisa - not sure what is happening with my cycle as they don't seem to be the same each month. 

Kat - are you healing up ok now?

Not sure if I've missed anyone, we've got a right full house here now eh? Good to know that majority are pg.


----------



## Left wonderin

Best of luck tommrow bash , hopefully you will be clearer then :)


----------



## josie1234

Sorry Becks - thought I had mentioned you. hope you are ok x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone else :flower: 

Garfie I'm sure any spotting is scary , hang in there girl only 2 more sleeps to the scan :) I know spotting in early pg is " normal " read a stat that 70% of women get some form of spotting but I'm sure it does not make you worry any less :hugs:

Jo great news about the interview , I wish you all the luck in the world with it . It's yours for the taking :) on another note if that lady is right I want her number ;) !!!! 

Hi Becks and dance hope you and your bumps are having a lovely day :) 

I heard a very interesting item on the radio about new research into fertility . They said that they have discovered 70 % of all women's eggs will not result in babies due to chromosomal abnormalities ! That's every women ! They also said that most eggs fertilise if timing is right but never implant due to this fact ! They have done the research for Ivf and have now developed this screening of embryos which can detect the differences in how they develop within the first 12 hours to choose the egg without the abnormalities for transfer . It apparently increases the rate of success of Ivf by 56 % !!!! So as it stands the stats are 1 in 4 success rate , this process will increase the odds to just over 1 in 2 !! 

No wonder its so bloody difficult to have a baby . 70 % !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that's ok Jo fingers crossed for the job xxxx 
Regina wow 70% that's a massive amount lost but I guess when you consider how many eggs we're born with its not surprising! Xx
Dawn wishing you loads luck for the scanxxxx
Hope everyone else is ok:) having a bit of a down day, must be my hormones but I just felt a bit sorry for myself that I'm still so ill and now with all the pains etc and lack of sleep its just getting me down, I was on another thread where the women were stunning with tiny frames and perfect bumps, I feel like a whale in comparison, I'm up 7lbs now so more than I wanted by this point I think just from not being able to walk as much as I could. It's worth it if course it is, whatever it takes, but I've forgotten what it feels like not to feel ill or be in pain and worry as I know it will only get worse the bigger I get. I'm not usually down so must be my hormones xxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs: Becks , your so Intitled to a down day or two ! It's hard work growing a human :) xxx be nice to yourself and take it easy


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, my dh said exactly the same thing but I feel guilty for two reasons, one cause I don't care what it takes but I still can't help but find it hard even though I want this more than anything and two cause I feel I've got no right being a bit down with you lovely ladies that are still waiting to fall. Dh said I shouldn't be so hard on myself and I'm only human and of course it's hard to be ill for so long, hopefully I might get more than 4 hours sleep tonight and feel better tomorrow, it's hard sleeping propped right up but I wake every hour in agony with my hips if I don't xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I can kinda understand those reasons Becks but I still agree with your hubby , you are being very hard on yourself . It must be just awful to feel sick for months on end no matter even if there is a baby at the end ! It would wear you out !!! And as for the other one , you Becks have walked in our shoes and one day we will all walk in yours :) don't feel bad about feeling bad , when I get mine ill be such a moan :blush:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol, that end bit made me smile, thank you, you are a lovely person and that did help:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks but really I'm being selfish , just want to make sure you are lined up and forewarned for to return the favour of listening to me :winkwink: even when ya are up all night boob feeding ! HEHEHEHEHEHEHE it will be payback time :muaha:


----------



## josie1234

Becks you are bound to feel a bit down when you have been so poorly. I will prob moan for the full pregnancy lol even though its what i want. Hopefully you will have a better sleep and feel a bit happier tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol deal Regina! And thanks Jo, you ladies have really cheered me up:) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh JO we are goona give her SUCH a headache with all our moaning :haha:


----------



## josie1234

Of course lol. We will have a list of whinges. Ha ha.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Josie, yeah, I'm nearly 100% again. The cortizone cream did the trick!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi ladies, very busy here at the moment isn't it?

Jo, OV date can alter every month, mine used to be anything from cd 16 to cd21 so that's nothing to worry about, it's the LP that remains he same, unless, like you , you do something like b6 to change it.

A positive OPK tomorrow would be perfect 

Becks, sorry you are feeling down, but feeling sick for so long is enough to get anyone down. It'll all worth it in the end.

Dawn hope your scan goes well

Kat glad your injection site is better

Regina , cd9 today. OV not too far now for you .

Fiona hope you are feeling ok.

Jan and Karen , hi

Afm I have started getting this weird thing in my leg. I noticed it the other day. My thigh started going numb and getting pins and needles. I googled it and it has a name and can happen to overweight or pregnant women, basically a trapped nerve . It starts if I stand on one place for too long, like when I'm making sandwiches !


----------



## Left wonderin

Is it sciatica ?


----------



## josie1234

Thats good Kat, glad its done the trick.

Thanks Lisa. FX. Is it front if leg/thigh? Wouldnt sciatica be in back of leg/bum/lower back? Hope there s something to ease it for you. You are certainly going through a tough time hun.

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Creative

Hi everyone. bragged too soon about being over the sickness and now I am feeling sorry for myself.
I have this mad urge to "nest" for want of a better term.
I am a self employed creative designer working from home. I have so much clutter that I decided to clear out and make things a little more streamlined. Sad thing is I am relient on other half to move things like the broken dishwasher. which is now waiting for the yodle of the scrap man. and then I want the freezer where the dishwasher used to be.
I also filled four sacks of clothing for the charity people who were due to come yesterday ~ but didn't and I didn't realise until this morning and it rained over night. Four soggy bags of clothes!
Anyone eslse having a nest?


----------



## Oasis717

I think dh must be nesting as well lol as that's all we've done over the last couple of months is sort out, get rid etc etc, now dh is decorating the middle bedroom (we only have 3) as dd 12 will be moving into the smallest room and Casey 4 will share the middle bedroom with his brother, another plus side to this being another boy, the baby will be in with us til they get old enough to share, could do with a .4th bedroom!! Xxxx
Thanks Lisa, I think I was being too hard on myself for sure yest, I think I'm superwoman sometimes but I'm not and I think anyone would find 5months of feeling sick hard work so I'm gunna be a bit nicer to me:) xxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Becks - I agree hun you have been through it :hugs:- we have a four bedroom house and my youngest wants to move out of his little room and move into the spare room he has already begun moving some of his toys in there - woah hold your horses young man :haha:

Creative - I had my nest early I was cleaning out kitchen cupboards etc in my TWW - good job I did because now I seem to be such a lazy cat :sleep:

Kat - So pleased the cream worked - so what is next? loved your hubby tatoos - my hubby got one sleeve (still needs to have it complete) and various other tatoos around his body - I have one just on my lower back:winkwink:

Jo - Hope you have fun over the weekend:winkwink:

Lisa - Is it maybe just where the baby is laid - what has your mw said? I'm getting all sorts of cramps in my legs and especially around my ankles:blush:

Left - I can't wait until you are both moaning :haha: :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - I have a good symptom - serious bloat:blush: it's so bad that my holiday clothes of last year don't fit - so I bought a few new pairs of shorts and now I look like I have a muffin top :haha: Scan tomorrow :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Fi that's a great sign I'd almost forgotten about the bloating, it was sooooooo bad at first and for the first 3 months, I already looked pregnant before I showed! Another scan tomorrow, that's great:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I`m not nesting. I`m finding it quite difficult now to bend down. If I sit down on the floor to do a jigsaw with my DS i have difficulty getting up again!:dohh:

Dont think the pins and needles is sciatica. I had sciatica with my youngest and that was in my bottom and down my leg, very painful. I have noticed this time my left bum cheek is pulling a little, so i am trying not to aggrevate it any further!:wacko:

i will mention it to MW when i see her next week.

We are lucky regarding rooms, we have 5 bedrooms. DD is very excited because at some stage she will be moved into the room that is currently the spare room. A double room with an en-suite, so she is well excited. Our DS will move from his room to her current room.


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, so exciting people moving rooms and having a sort out for the new arrivals :happydance:

Went to get my thyroid bloods done this morning, cancelled my smear. 

EWCM today but still not sure on opk
 



Attached Files:







20130523_125633.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kat S

DH and I began nesting the minute we decided to try for a baby a year ago. Wow, I can't believe it's been a year...

Anyway, we put in a modern bathroom sink and vanity, put up new bathroom mirrors, rearranged the kitchen counters so we'd have a little counter space (super small kitchen!) by adding shelving to a room adjacent to the kitchen that we use as my husband's office and kitty litter station (4 cats= lots of litter boxes), pruned a few trees, and had the old columns on our front porch replaced. We have three bedrooms. The two extra bedrooms were my husband's office and my sewing room/office, but we designated my husband's office as the nursery, and moved his office downstairs. That room has sat empty, and I generally just keep the door shut.

Right now I'm 3 DPO (we had an IUI on Monday)!! Yesterday I was imagining symptoms that I'm sure have nothing to do with anything because I'm a crazy symptom spotter (mild cramping and faint breast tenderness). Dreamed last night about symptom spotting and woke up thinking for a second that some of them were true. Oh well!

Luckily, I have a costume convention coming up at the end of next week, and I have lots of sewing and prep work to do (teaching a class on royal Victorian-era British Court presentation dress, rules and regulations). Should keep me somewhat occupied...I hope!


----------



## Creative

Kat S said:


> Luckily, I have a costume convention coming up at the end of next week, and I have lots of sewing and prep work to do (teaching a class on royal Victorian-era British Court presentation dress, rules and regulations). Should keep me somewhat occupied...I hope!

I would love to see the photos if you take any!


----------



## Kat S

Creative, here are photo sets from last year's convention:

Friday Welcome Party: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630053123060/

Saturday classes and Titanic Dinner: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630053136656/

Sunday Mad Hatter Tea: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630053153350/

Sunday night Jampagne and Tiara party: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630053189196/


----------



## garfie

Kat - We're all allowed to be a little crazy when TTC - you think symptom spotting in your dream was bad - I was even crazier this time round - I dreamt I was POAS(3 lines came up:wacko:) and taking my temperature with something that was deff not a thermometer:haha: so if it gets you through the tww I say go for it:happydance:

Love the photos you all look very ladylike and some of the dresses are lovely - some I have to say are not so hot:blush: It looks like you all had a lot of fun :happydance: We never touched the spare room - had plans in my head how it would look as a nursery but now it looks like I might be over ruled:haha: Josh's room is next door to ours anyway so might be better, the spare room is across the landing:wacko:

Josie - I wouldn't say it's not positive just yet hun - :dust::dust::dust:

Lisa - It's deff worth mentioning to the MW - but it could just be how the baby is positioned:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, I hope you didn't dislike any of my dresses in the photos! I'll just pretend mine are the ones you liked!

Wow, your TWW dreams are so funny! You just have to laugh, right?


----------



## crazymam

Well I have just finished work and exhausted, I have read through posts and forgotten everything already haha
So hope everyones bumps are doing fine, everyones ovulating fine and bash hope you are further forward with your doc?
for 20 weeks so stop beating yourself up!
AFM got my letter today and pleased to say I am low risk it
was 1 in 9331 so I am going to celebrate by having a sleep before I make tea haha xx


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Well I have just finished work and exhausted, I have read through posts and forgotten everything already haha
> So hope everyones bumps are doing fine, everyones ovulating fine and bash hope you are further forward with your doc?
> for 20 weeks so stop beating yourself up!
> AFM got my letter today and pleased to say I am low risk it
> was 1 in 9331 so I am going to celebrate by having a sleep before I make tea haha xx

What a relief, you can relax now and enjoy your sleep!

Jo not a positive yet, timing should now be perfect for you. DTD when he gets back tomorrow and if you can keep your hands off each other, try and wait until Sunday!

Dawn, any news!


----------



## bash73

My ultrasound is scheduled in 5 hours and 12 minutes, but who's counting. It will be very interesting to see if there is anything at all yet as I think this is new from LMP May 1st. Will post after visit. Thanks.


----------



## garfie

Good luck Dawn - so is this ultrasound to see who is correct you or the doc?:winkwink: good luck anyway hun :hugs:

Crazy - When I was pregnant - a few years ago now they didn't have these tests - I guess it's a whole new learning curve for me - hope you enjoy your sleep:sleep:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bash73

I don't think it's to prove right or wrong. One, I think he's doing it to shut me up and maybe see if my uterus is thickening. I really don't know. If it's new from 5/1 we're not gonna see a thing as far as I can tell. So less than 5 hours I'll know more. Thx.


----------



## Oasis717

Jan what an amazing result! Congrats hun:) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Garfie, I had the blood screening with all mine, oldest is nearly 20, they offered them to everyone here but some parts of the country they only offered then if you were over a certain age, maybe that's why you never had them before? They didn't have the nuchal test here though when I had my twins. that's new. Its probably more accurate now too. Just a huge relief after everyone kept saying I must be mad for having another one as risks were too high, even doctor hinted so much too. Well my reply to them now is IN YOUR FACE HAHAHA !
Bash I take it you are not in the UK if otherwise scan would be in the middle of the night! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Left wonderin

What a busy little thread this is and I know I'm not going to remember everyone so hi to all :) 

Garfie good luck with the scan tommrow , ill be stalking ! 
Jo my test looked exactly like yours today so guessing we will be Tww buddies :) and moaning buddies soon !!!! 

Crazy what great results , its always great when the postman delivers good news :) 

Dance I'm guessing baby is lying on a nerve ouch :growlmad:
Love to Becks and everyone I missed 

I'm cd 11 today not long till the eggie is on its way !!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni:) hoping you catch that egg this month!! Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie lots n lots of luck for your scan this morning . Thinking of you xxxx oh and bash too ( think your having a scan today ? )


----------



## josie1234

Good luck ladies with the scans. Looking forward to updates. Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona good luck today.

Dawn how did yours go?


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance your so good with the names ........ I need a reminder on what people's real life names are :blush:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok here I go ( sorry if I get them wrong ) feel free to correct me lol

Garfie - Fiona 
Dance- Lisa 
Crazy - Jan
Oasis - Beck's 
Bash - Dawn 
I know I've missed people so please tell me lol ....


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Ok here I go ( sorry if I get them wrong ) feel free to correct me lol
> 
> Garfie - Fiona
> Dance- Lisa
> Crazy - Jan
> Oasis - Beck's
> Bash - Dawn
> I know I've missed people so please tell me lol ....

That's pretty good. Couple more

Josie1234 is Jo
Creative is Karen


----------



## bash73

nothing showed on the ultrasound, more blood work today to see if my numbers are still rising and scheduled another ultrasound next thursday...i'm not liking this rollercoaster ride one bit.


----------



## Creative

bash73 said:


> nothing showed on the ultrasound, more blood work today to see if my numbers are still rising and scheduled another ultrasound next thursday...i'm not liking this rollercoaster ride one bit.

What an anxious time for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bash73

i totally feel like i could get my period at any minute...


----------



## Kat S

Bash, yes, "rollercoaster" is a term I've used for this process many a time. When do you get the results of the blood work?


----------



## bash73

hopefully this afternoon leaving shortly to get blood drawn...either way if it goes up that's good but my numbers are thought to be too high if it's a new preg and way too low if it's from the original. I'm hoping i'm just weird and it's not ectopic or something else.


----------



## Kat S

Ugh. That is so frustrating! Sweetie, I hope everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> hopefully this afternoon leaving shortly to get blood drawn...either way if it goes up that's good but my numbers are thought to be too high if it's a new preg and way too low if it's from the original. I'm hoping i'm just weird and it's not ectopic or something else.

How frustrating for you. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## crazymam

Bash you must be feeling demented at the moment. have they actually said what it actually could be then if its not a pregnancy?
Garfie how did your scan go today?
Hope everyone else ok and ready for a relaxing weekend x


----------



## bash73

doc is treating me as a "normal pregnancy" and always asks if i'm in any pain and i'm not...so i guess until something changes we go w/the flow which isn't easy for me...


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh bash what a limbo you are left in , hope you get some answers soon :( 
Garfie hope all went ok at the scan today xxxxx 

I'm just poping in with a quick hello as I'm out tonight so won't get to pop in later .
Have a good night girls :)


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry to keep you all hanging - I've had no internet connection:wacko:

Anyway scan went well she did a tummy one and saw the sac straight away - then asked me to empty (I wasn't full only had a cuppa) and did a tv and measured the sac 14mm so growing :happydance: still a bit early to see exactly but she said deff something there:happydance:

I mentioned my concerns about progesterone dropping and she sad luckily the doc who was on the ward today was into all that - would I like a word - er yes please:haha:

Anyway I spoke to him and he said a lot of being and maintaining a pregnancy is to have PMA - he was surprised at how much we had everything considered - his words not mine:winkwink: so I told him my concerns and he said ok I will write a prescription so he did - unfortunately the hospital pharmacy didnt have any in stock:cry: so after a bit of backwards and forwarding to the ward again the same doc wrote a letter to my doc asking him to arrange a prescription:happydance:

In the meantime hubby is anxious as he has to be back at work as a 2million pound machine was being delivered (we had a factory fire in February) :cry: he also asked if I could arrange accom etc for the engineers who were coming over from Italy (on a Bank holiday:haha:) and to make coffees, and anything else that may need doing - supervising the men bringing the machine on a crane - we had the united nations there today German, Italian, English and a Bolivian so was good fun:winkwink:

In the meantime I had to pop out and get my letter changed into a prescription - this was difficult - as the girl on reception said not until Weds :growlmad: told her it was urgent and she said if it was that urgent the hospital would have given me it! cheeky little @@@:growlmad: anyway I thought sod it and said without this medication my baby might not survive - funny she had it ready for 4.00 pm today! - the pharmacist weren't much better but I told them the same after them saying it would be available on Wednesday - guess who gets her medicine tomorrow ME:blush:

So you can see it's been quite a busy day - now I'm :sleep: so will catch up with you all soon - hope you've all had a good day:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

Garfie I was exhausted just reading that!! But at least you got sorted.
Bash well make sure you take it easy and take care of yourself, everything xx will become clearer soon I am sure xx
Have a lovely weekend everyone, I am going to do absolutely NOTHING! just chill. I odnt have the energy to do anything anyway :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie just had to pop on before hoping into the shower !! Delighted for you :) sounds like a good outcome ! Now all you have to do is keep PMA , sit back and grow your beanie :) xxxx


----------



## Kat S

Wow, Garfie!! The things we have to go through to get our proper care. We really have to fight and be our own advocates. So glad you pushed for what you needed!!


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats Fi, wonderful news! So happy for you:) xxxxxx
I know how you feel on the exhausted front, we spent the day at a huge shopping centre and I must of walked for miles! Kept having to sit down and we had a lovely lunch too, my mum in law took us, we went into mothercare and was only intending to buy clothes but we saw the most amazing travel system and ended up ordering that! It's a bit more than we wanted to pay but it's awesome and you got a free car seat worth £250 and the car seat lies flat in the car:) it's a make called Stokke and the models only been out 3 months, comes with a carrycot too so at least that's one worry out the way. Oh and we have decided on his name. Brooklyn John Alan Hunter. John is dh's grandad that passed last year and Alan is my dad I lost 2 years ago. I won't be doing anything tonight I'm knackered! Xxxx


----------



## bash73

Numbers today went up to 1906 and were 1242 on Tuesday.


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona glad all is going to plan, but it sounds like you had a hectic day. Well done for standing your ground. What's PMA am I being thick?

Becks you are organised with prams and names, we are not even any where near discussing names let alone deciding on one . First DS was 10 days old before we decided on his name!

Dawn, I take it from the scan you are very early on, but the numbers are looking good

DS is 3 tomorrow, can't believe it. Time has gone so quickly. We are off to West Midlands safari park, it's been a while since we've been and even eldest DS at 11 is looking forward to it.


----------



## bash73

agreed about the scan, doc said he did it yesterday since the weekend was coming and like i said i think he suspects an ectopic...but one breath he says it's early and let nature takes it's course then asks if i'm in any pain...i'm going with numbers are up and will wait to see what we see on the u/s on thursday


----------



## Oasis717

Well we only meant to buy clothes! But the assistant started telling us about the system and pushing it round the shop was like pushing air:) it was too good to not buy. And we'd been racking our brains for names but couldn't think of anything until dh said Brooklyn today and that was it, I was sold, I love it. Have a wonderful day tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Wishing you all the luck in the world Dawn xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Bash, that's great!! Keep going in there, Little Sticky Bean!!

Oasis, it sounds like a wonderful system! You must be so excited :) Oh, and you decided on such a great name. Happy for you guys!


----------



## Oasis717

Awww thank you Kat, we love the name:) finally letting myself be excited:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks that s a lovely name. Travel system sounds fab. So pleased for you that you are now getting excited. 

Fingers crossed Dawn that you get some answers soon xx

On my phone so cant see what other people have put. Hope you are all having a good day. 

Not done opk yet today not sure what is happening as havent had pos opk yet. From my temps i had a good dip the other day. Was trying to work out what my cover line would be on my temps but not sure how to do it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello all :) well silly me forgot to bring my temp taker with me last night so no temp today ! 
Im cd 12 so any day now . Ill do Opk later . Becks 21 weeks wohoooooo . I'm so thrilled you are finally looking forward :) 
Bash sounds like your having a tough time of it , good sign numbers are up :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina:) getting there slowlyxx cd 12 already the days just seem to fly past! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Regina not long til TWW. Don't worry about not taking temp hun, just BD every other day lol.

Well looks like finally got my pos OPK, woooo hooooo :happydance: file to large to put on here though.

At last thought it was never coming. :coffee: Had a nice day out today went to Woburn Abbey and at least weather stayed nice. 

What you all been up to today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I don't believe ya ..... Me too :) we defo are cycle buddies !!!! We might even make our LO on the same day ;) ....... Wishing you lots n lots of luck and .................. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

ONLY 15 days to our :bfp: ........... This is our month JO I just know it PMA all the way :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Whoo hoo jo and Regina on your positive OPK. DTD every other day and fingers crossed you will get your bfp

Jo. We went to West Midlands safari park for DS 3rd birthday, we had a lovely day and be really enjoyed himself


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Jo and Regina - get your groove on :dust::dust::dust: PMA PMA PMA ladies

Dawn - Hope you get some answers soon:happydance:

Becks - Loving the name you have chosen and if it's a bargain why not:winkwink:

Kat - Hope this weekend is going well for you and you all look lovely in your clothes:hugs:

Lisa - Aw glad you all had a nice time I bet you're tired now:sleep:

Love to everyone else:flower:

AFM - Hubby is away working until tomorrow - so it's just been me and the boys and a major sore head - the worst headache I have ever had in my life it lasted all day - most of the time I just wanted to sleep:sleep: but seeing it as another positive symptom:happydance: did any of you ladies suffer with headaches early on?:hugs:

Night ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie 6 weeks :) your ticker is moving nicely along now :)


----------



## Left wonderin

And your a sweet pea awe xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Evening Ladies
> 
> Jo and Regina - get your groove on :dust::dust::dust: PMA PMA PMA ladies
> 
> Dawn - Hope you get some answers soon:happydance:
> 
> Becks - Loving the name you have chosen and if it's a bargain why not:winkwink:
> 
> Kat - Hope this weekend is going well for you and you all look lovely in your clothes:hugs:
> 
> Lisa - Aw glad you all had a nice time I bet you're tired now:sleep:
> 
> Love to everyone else:flower:
> 
> AFM - Hubby is away working until tomorrow - so it's just been me and the boys and a major sore head - the worst headache I have ever had in my life it lasted all day - most of the time I just wanted to sleep:sleep: but seeing it as another positive symptom:happydance: did any of you ladies suffer with headaches early on?:hugs:
> 
> Night ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi. I did have a couple of bad headaches this time round fairly early on and so had a migraine with aura as well. Think it was around 7 weekish mark but can't quite remember 

What is PMA? Am I being thick here!


----------



## Kat S

PMA=positive mental attitude

I need to get me some, too!


----------



## Left wonderin

The new buzz word Dance , thanks to Garfie,s doc ..... POSTITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE. :) 
Apparently it has lots to do with healthy and happy pregnancy :) 

So here I go practicing .... I WILL GET A BFP THIS MONTH , I WILL GET A BFP THIS MONTH :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi and I had headaches for the first 9 weeks it was awful, every single day xxxxxx


----------



## bash73

PMA all around!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Got it - PMA - I think it makes all the difference.

All those positive vibes.


----------



## josie1234

Come on, we can get BFPs this month!!!!! 

Had really bad cramps and backache yesterday and all bloated. Really sore. Hoping it wasnt just wind lol.

Hope u are all ok and enjoying another nice day. Xxx


----------



## Kat S

6 dpiui

I know that in reality, a lot of women don't have many noticeable pregnancy symptoms until implantation and after. BUT the only symptom I am nervous that I don't see is any cm. I had one bit of watery cm yesterday morning, but that's it. I recall having some decent cm before I found out I was pregnant before, so this is causing me concern. Anyone recall not having any cm but being pregnant anyway? I'm trying SO hard to have a positive mental attitude, but it's hard when my instinct says "nope".

Wishing everyone the best of luck on your journey this weekend!! Love to soldiers and families of soldiers <3


----------



## Oasis717

Kat although I didn't dry up before I found out I was pregnant I didn't really start getting an increased amount of cm until a good few days after implantation, my most noticeable symptom was a burning/cold (could never work out which one) tingling in my nipples, I knew at 6dpo when I got that I was pregnant, I had absolutely no cramps either only before implantation for 2 days then nothing. Keep that pma going a lack of cm doesn't mean anything:) xxxxx

No wonder I've been feeling kicks quite high up Brooklyn is now 10.5 inches, I didn't realise he was so big already lol. Dh can now feel from the outside which is amazing, I've gone up another 2lb without increasing my food so it looks like that part of it is out of my hands, my bump is restricting me somewhat now and I have to sit down between housework. You forget all this even though Casey's only 4! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Kat although I didn't dry up before I found out I was pregnant I didn't really start getting an increased amount of cm until a good few days after implantation, my most noticeable symptom was a burning/cold (could never work out which one) tingling in my nipples, I knew at 6dpo when I got that I was pregnant, I had absolutely no cramps either only before implantation for 2 days then nothing. Keep that pma going a lack of cm doesn't mean anything:) xxxxx
> 
> No wonder I've been feeling kicks quite high up Brooklyn is now 10.5 inches, I didn't realise he was so big already lol. Dh can now feel from the outside which is amazing, I've gone up another 2lb without increasing my food so it looks like that part of it is out of my hands, my bump is restricting me somewhat now and I have to sit down between housework. You forget all this even though Casey's only 4! Xxxx

I know what you mean about bump restriction! I've now put on 8 pounds and it seems to be going up without me eating any extra .

Baby dust to Regina, kat and jo. 

Jo, is hubby going back today or tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying your bank holiday weekend.


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Becks Brooklyn is getting a big boy. Kat - try not to worry about cm, easier said than done. Lisa - he goes back today boo hoo. Try and get BD in before he goes lol. No opk left so wondering whether to get some or not bother. Still taking B6. What do you think of my chart?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Blimey Becks Brooklyn is getting a big boy. Kat - try not to worry about cm, easier said than done. Lisa - he goes back today boo hoo. Try and get BD in before he goes lol. No opk left so wondering whether to get some or not bother. Still taking B6. What do you think of my chart?

Hi jo, looking at your chart, I would say OV was yesterday but we'll see what happens with tomorrow's temp!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Weather has been great and although today was cooler than yesterday the rain stayed away until this evening.

I think my youngest has been worn out over his birthday weekend. We went for a beefeater tonight and he fell asleep in the highchair!


----------



## Kat S

I have a possible symptom today. Every so slightly nauseous and I've been burping all day. That never happens, so I'm wondering...
Fingers crossed!!

Good luck, Josie!
Thanks for checking on us still in the waiting tank, Dancareoi! I appreciate your motivation!


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> I have a possible symptom today. Every so slightly nauseous and I've been burping all day. That never happens, so I'm wondering...
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good luck, Josie!
> Thanks for checking on us still in the waiting tank, Dancareoi! I appreciate your motivation!

I like to see how you are all doing and cheer you on. I seem to remember burping more!

Jo, still not sure about you , have been studying your charts and believe OV has occurred but maybe not even until yesterday although I think FF is going to show earlier like it did last month. Hopefully tomorrows temp will make it even clearer.

Regina looks like you have OV too, but waiting on today's temp so will have another look later.


----------



## josie1234

I woke about 5.30 and took temp it was 36.4 which dipped slightly. Fell straight back to sleep after taking temp, didnt get out of bed or anything. Took it again at 6.45 which is the normal time and it was 36.7. So not really sure when i ov.

Kat - thinking of you and hoping symptom's keep coming for you. FX xx

Lisa glad you had a nice day. Bless your youngest falling asleep so cute.

Promised my DS i would take him and mate fishing today. Its been raining so much. Hope he has changed his mind lol


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to ask, how is everyone else today? Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I woke about 5.30 and took temp it was 36.4 which dipped slightly. Fell straight back to sleep after taking temp, didnt get out of bed or anything. Took it again at 6.45 which is the normal time and it was 36.7. So not really sure when i ov.
> 
> Kat - thinking of you and hoping symptom's keep coming for you. FX xx
> 
> Lisa glad you had a nice day. Bless your youngest falling asleep so cute.
> 
> Promised my DS i would take him and mate fishing today. Its been raining so much. Hope he has changed his mind lol

That temp suggests OV was Sunday .

Wouldn't fancy sitting out all day fishing in this weather! Can't you offer to take to pictures instead !


----------



## Oasis717

Hi everyone, at least we had a wonderful day yest back to the normal rain today, we went out for lunch with dh mum and nan and her sister, had a lovely day and then went to look at baby things and they bought us a bath and matching changing box so that was lovely and we've bought some more clothes. Started sorting dd12 bedroom to change her over with ds 4 room, although smaller she's v excited about having it decorated how she wants! 
Hope everyone is ok, bending is getting harder now Lisa! But still managing for now and I'm the same with the weight it's going up without me doing anything.xxx
Kat that sounds like a fab symptom, everything crossed for you. Hope you get your o day Jo. Hi to everyone else:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi everyone, at least we had a wonderful day yest back to the normal rain today, we went out for lunch with dh mum and nan and her sister, had a lovely day and then went to look at baby things and they bought us a bath and matching changing box so that was lovely and we've bought some more clothes. Started sorting dd12 bedroom to change her over with ds 4 room, although smaller she's v excited about having it decorated how she wants!
> Hope everyone is ok, bending is getting harder now Lisa! But still managing for now and I'm the same with the weight it's going up without me doing anything.xxx
> Kat that sounds like a fab symptom, everything crossed for you. Hope you get your o day Jo. Hi to everyone else:) xxxx

Hi Becks, you've been busy!

We had a very busy weekend. Safari park on Saturday then went to Bewsley fr an icecream then Frankie and bennys in Kidderminster.

Sunday we went to a national trust place called Coughton Court which is between studley and Alcester and we ended up in Evesham.

Yesterday we didn't do as much, went swimming at the gym on the afternoon and had a beefeater.

Horrible rain again today, I don't think it's stopped all day!

Regina, looks like you OV yesterday so you and Jo are cycle buddies.

:dust::dust::dust:

Saw midwife today just to listen to baby again. Didn't want to play ball and didn't like being messed with, gave a couple of good kicks, but we got there in the end. Seems to be lying to my right with its back to my tummy.

Had a call from diabetic team at hosp to check on my readings, they have now suggested insulin with breakfast as well, so 3 insulin injections a day and the clexane still!


----------



## Kat S

dancareoi, I know I could google it, but I'd rather hear it from you! What's a beefeater in the context of your outing?


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds like you've been busier Lisa lol, glad you had a great time but I'm sorry you've had to up the jabs:( xxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Lisa you are going to look like a pin cushion by the time this baby is here! You poor thing.
Hope everyone is well xx
I am at work all week so not much time to pop on and chat, I need a few sickies so I can catch up haha x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you're ok Jan, I'm still getting sick on and off but I have some good days now too:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Jan - obviously working you too hard. Hope you are keeping well x

Lisa - is it just gestational diabetes so will things get easier once you have the LO? 

Becks - hope the sickness is more off than on nowadays. Can't believe you are now over 21 weeks, going quick, hope it is for you.

How's everyone else - Karen, Dawn, Fi, Jan, Kat and my cycle buddy Regina? Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Time is going slow and fed up today, think it is spending 5 hours in the cold (fishing), doing 2 fitness classes and finding out I didn't get the job I went for. I know I am a capable person doing variety of admin jobs for 25 years in the RAF, but they ask stupid questions at the interview and expect you to give outstanding answers. Oh well, maybe not meant to be. DH gone back so now its just waiting game to see if AF shows. Sorry for being grumpy, hopefully will be more upbeat tomorrow after a good night's sleep.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us waiting


----------



## bash73

I'm hanging in there...waiting for my sono on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie what's this about AF turning up ?? Nothing will be turning up this month except 2 BFP . One for you and one for me :)


----------



## josie1234

Dawn - good luck for Thursday hun xxx

Regina - thanks for the PMA xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Kat, a beefeater is a type of restaurant that does things like chicken, steak and ribs . We do have another type of beefeater here which is a soldier who guards the Tower of London. I think that's right. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!

Jan, glad you are keeping well.

Jo, you do sound a little grumpy! Sorry you didn't get the job, but they say everything happens for a reason! Them again sitting outside in all that rain would make anyone grumpy 

GD should go after PG. although it is an early warning sign as I have 75% chance of developing proper diabetes at some stage, unless if course I act now and change my life style !

Dawn, good luck for Thursday .

Becks glad to hear sickness is easing a little

Fiona, how are you ?

Creative, how's you?

Regina, love the PMA

Hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo and Lisa I have good days and bad days so I make the most of the good days:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Flipin hell FF has put me at 5dpo ! Talk about fast forwarding time lol........ Not sure I trust her judgment this month as only got +Opk on the day after she is saying o/v happened and a clear - on the day she says I did ! 

Anyway now girls for stalking purposes I'm either 2-5 DPO :) ........ A step closer to a BFP :) 

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Thoughs on my chart welcome :) keep In mind I've used the basal temp adjuster more than once as I didn't wake up to the alarm :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Thoughs on my chart welcome :) keep In mind I've used the basal temp adjuster more than once as I didn't wake up to the alarm :haha:

I think 2 dpo as you can't OV before positive OPK!


----------



## Creative

Hi All, 
I'm beginning to feel really depressed at quite how ill I feel. I have always been a fit and healthy person. never see the doctor, pregnancies have always been a doddle for me and this time it's really floored me. Maybe I am too old. I am so sick still, I am getting headaches and now I have done something to my groin. On Friday I literally bent down to pick something up and I felt something give. my groin felt really bruised it's in the crease of my leg / body and is level with the top of my bikini line. There is a one in lump. Don't know what it is, but it is sore. Looks like it is now subsiding with any luck. 
I am so lucky that my children are incredible and keep organising "tidy up's etc" between themselves. I guess that's one real blessing of being an older mum. 
I will stop being grumpy and miserable soon ... I promise!"!!


----------



## Kat S

Awww, Creative, I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. I really am. I wish it were an easy pregnancy for you. I still hope this is just a phase and you feel better very soon!


----------



## bash73

So using my positivity I'm wondering why i'm feeling like i'm getting AF...which I would've been due yesterday or today. Not crampy but you know the feeling. Nothing else going on, felt a little puky this morning. Didn't sleep well as had a belly ache, lots of gas sorry if it's TMI. Will need a nap at some point today. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kat S

bash73 said:


> So using my positivity I'm wondering why i'm feeling like i'm getting AF...which I would've been due yesterday or today. Not crampy but you know the feeling. Nothing else going on, felt a little puky this morning. Didn't sleep well as had a belly ache, lots of gas sorry if it's TMI. Will need a nap at some point today. Hope everyone is doing well!

Hey, that sounds really promising! Fingers crossed for you!!

It sucks that preg symptoms are all negative sensations, isn't it?? I wish we could suddenly feel amazing and skinny and smart and beautiful instead :haha:


----------



## bash73

not sure if i asked this already but i have muscle soreness as if i did an abdominal/core workout...normal? and it's not like it unbearable it's noticeable if i happen to lean against the counter or something. thx


----------



## josie1234

Hey up cycle buddy Regina, how's things going? Don't know about you but the TWW can't come quick enough, hope it flies by lol. Would be so amazing to both get BFP's this time. PMA PMA PMA PMA

Karen - sorry to hear you are you having such a tough time. It is awful feeling so dreadful at what should be such a happy time. Hope it eases off soon hunny. xxx

Dawn - I'm not sure about the abdominal/core soreness (sorry), I can't remember. The symptoms sound good though, fingers crossed AF stays away for you - BFP come on xx

Hi Kat, how are you? You are right, it is a shame that you can't feel so good when pregnant.

How's everyone else today? Took DS shopping today and he eventually came away with 2 pairs of jeans, set of boxers and more shoes (he has a thing for shoes). So he is happy. Always have to bribe him with lunch (subway). I also came away with a couple of tops and a sports bra/top so success all round lol.

Off to take him footie training and then I will nip and do some food shopping while he is there. Looking forward to Friday when DH is back. Booked to go to Portugal for my best mates hen do in Oct so you just know I'm gonna get my BFP lol.

Hope everyone's having a good day xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi cycle buddy :) what a beautiful day it is , sun shining and me and my cycle buddy a day closer to our BFP ;) ( even if it isn't this cycle its still a day closer ! ) FF put me at 5 DPO but I don't believe her lol...... I'm going with 3 with o/v being on Sunday :) 

Not commenting on any would be symptoms this month ( unless its sore boobies ) then ill get very excited lol...... No need its a done deal BFP FOR ME AND MY CYCLE BUDDY ! ( please tell me if I'm over doing it with the PMA . I've just decided live in hope and excitement for two weeks and get BFN or live in dread and negativity for two weeks and get BFN . Either way the result,will be the same disappointment . So I'm choosing to have hope and excitement of the possibility of a BFP ! 

Hello everyone else , Karen it sucks that you feel so bad , must wear you out just like Beck's . Hope it eases off soon for you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Afraid I'm having yet another bad day:( it is wearing especially after 21 weeks (nausea started at 3 weeks this time) I get a lucky day or two then the nausea is back with the headache and tiredness but hey Ho not long to go. That rhymed lol. At least the nausea is a milder form of the early weeks and the headaches just that instead of a migraine. Brooklyn is active in regular patterns now which I can almost set my clock by his evening bout which starts at 10.30 pm:) The rest of the day he's active on and off all day, I wish he didn't like my bladder so much he kicked it so hard last night it made me jump! xx
Loving the pma ladies, patiently excited for all you ladies waiting on bfp's I can't wait for the next one/ones! Another miserable cloudy wet day here, I've never known a summer like this. Monday was beautiful!! Xxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Afraid I'm having yet another bad day:( it is wearing especially after 21 weeks (nausea started at 3 weeks this time) I get a lucky day or two then the nausea is back with the headache and tiredness but hey Ho not long to go.

21 weeks? Oh heck. I feel so bad for you. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) oh well I guess it's not forever. Tbh the hip pain at night bothers me more, I wake every hour and have to stand up and walk about til it eases, I was exactly the same with ds 4 when I was 36 and dd 12 so it's not an age thing at least! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you:) oh well I guess it's not forever. Tbh the hip pain at night bothers me more, I wake every hour and have to stand up and walk about til it eases, I was exactly the same with ds 4 when I was 36 and dd 12 so it's not an age thing at least! Xxxx

Hi Becks, you seem to be having a tough time , but as you say it will be worth it.

Karen how are you feeling now?

I find my hips hurt a little at night, but not to the extent I have to get out of bed . Although I do wake every night to go for a wee again and find I am weeing a lot in the day, baby must be in my bladder too!

We are off to butlins in minenead tomorrow for the weekend and the weather looks like it'll pick up again too!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Oasis717

It's agony when I wake until I walk about! Just praying I don't get spd too like I did with my last two children. Hope the weather does pick up can't believe it's nearly June and cold and raining! Have a wonderful weekend Lisa xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - bless ya, you are having a rough time hun, hope it eases off. You are right, weather is rubbish.

Lisa - hi, have a good time at Butlins x

How is everyone else today? Just been doing some cleaning and ironing. Teaching spin class later on. Hoping temps stay up. Not sure when AF is due as FF has moved it, so says its not due for another 10 days which will give me longer cycle than normal.


----------



## Kat S

Josie, this TWW is torture!! Even though I've been very busy, it seems like time is crawling by. UGH.

AFM, 10 dpiui. I had to test out my trigger shot, and I didn't get a "clean" (negative) reading until today, so that means I don't think a test is going to show anything until the weekend. I'm still hopeful! PMA, right?? I'm still burping, feel a little icky in the mornings, my boobs are sore, I have creamy cm, and I just have a good feeling. Hopefully those aren't brand new af symptoms here to trick me. STAY AWAY AF!!


----------



## josie1234

Yeh I know Kat, time is going so slow, I am wishing my days away. Always looking forward to the next morning so I can take my temp. It is crazy. 

Tbh I don't fully understand IUI so can you explain to me. Hope we all get BFPs, would be so great. Symptoms sound good. I am not symptom spotting just yet. I swear if that woman is wrong about me getting pregnant, I will travel up north and give her a serious talking to, lol. It has got my hopes up. FX for us all xxxx


----------



## Kat S

An IUI is interuterine insemination. They put my husbands sperm into a syringe to which a long, thin tube is attached. It's inserted into my whoo ha and the long tube is threaded past my cervix and directly to my uterus and then they release the sperm. Takes 3 minutes! I lay there for about 10 minutes afterwards and it's done.

Here's a video using 3D animation about ovulation and IUI.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCdIiLLF0vw


----------



## Oasis717

So hoping for you ladies, xxxxxI couldn't help but symptom spot but it was different for me as the left over hcg from my second miscarriage last year gave me symptoms still which funnily enough got worse around AF, so I was so relieved to see my first neg test after all those weeks waiting for the hcg to go, funny cause after my first loss I had a neg test in one week:( had a bit of a sad day. We were sorting some things in the loft and came across my baby box from my loss at 12 weeks last June. It was very hard seeing all.the things we bought for the baby, my hospital notes but the hardest was a baby journal dh had bought and filled in with all the exciting moments along the way. It made heartbreaking reading but I felt I needed to see everything, I've spent so long in denial I think I needed to look at everything and cry. We originally weren't going to use any of the baby things but looking at everything it seemed only fitting to make use of them for Brooklyn and turn them into a good memory instead of a sad one. So we've decided to use all the clothes we had bought. I'll never, ever forget but at least we have our rainbow to take some of the pain away xxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Oasis, oh...I hardly know what to say! *hugs* I'm so glad you have your Brooklyn now!


----------



## Oasis717

It's ok Kat I understand, what can you say:) I would be the same but Thankyou we're so happy to have Brooklyn too xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Kat. Learn something new every day. FX for you hun. Has it been hard to go through? I am so hoping this time leads to your BFP. Sending positive cyber vibes to you. PMA all the way.

Becks, thats so tough. Brought a tear to my eye reading it. I think u are brave going through it all but like u said, make it into something happy and positive. sending hugs xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, good you are turning a negative to a positive. We didnt buy anything before any if our losses. However due to scans with each one I have a scan picture of each little bean

The one we lost last jan was different as we had a private nuchal scan at 12 weeks and have a load of pictures plus a DVD of the baby. I also kept the order if service from the funeral too.

Hormones are kicking in and have made myself cry again!

Jo, kat and Regina PMA girls.


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, I've had some pretty rough days. Even the TWW is hard. I know that my "symptoms" could be nothing at all, and one minute I'm full of PMA and the next I'm sure it's all nothing.


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Lisa brought tears to my eyes too. Didnt get scan pic or anything. But i can picture it, always imprinted in my memory. Making me feel emotional now. 

Where s Regina with the endless PMA. We need ya hun


----------



## Kat S

Aw, Dancareoi! Honey, this is a rough journey. No one knows better than we do. *hugs*


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa, that made me cry too, it's so very, very sad, I have nothing from my first loss last year as because I'd had no previous problems with the three children there were no early scans etc and I was only a week or so away from the first scan, all I have is that I heard the baby move on the mw's Doppler two days before they died so I know they were with me until the end xxxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Time is a great healer ladies, I miscarried first time 16 years ago,was fortunate to fall straight away and have a beautiful daughter. I look at her and think well I wouldn't have her now had I not miscarried. That was how I dealt with it, looking for the positives.
Everything happens for a reason, even the sad things we rather didn't happen.............xx


----------



## Oasis717

I hope I can feel that way too someday:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jan, I say exactly the same about my youngest DS. I lost one in July 09 then be was born May 10. I always say if I hadn't lost that little one, this beautiful little boy we have with us today would not have been here. Yes we would have a child but not this wonderful little boy we know and love, he would not have been given the gift of life.

He truly is a rainbow.

Time is a great healer, we will never forget but we learn to live with it.

I have 3 little momentos on a shelf in the lounge, one for each little one. A willow tree ornament called forget me not, a tiny little teddy bear and a small framed poem called 'an angel never dies' I also have a basket of silk flowers underneath. 

Gone but never forgotten.

Anyway, time to move on, all ready now for Butlins, need a whole suitcase just for all my medication!


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I hope I can feel that way too someday:) xxxx

You will xx


----------



## bash73

Here's the latest...I really have nothing new to share :(
Ultrasound showed possibly a tiny sac if it was that but wasn't in the endometrium or maybe it was a bad angle he said.
He's not happy with my numbers not rising as fast as they should hence had a blood test today (results tomorrow morning) and lucky me I get more blood taken Saturday and see the doc again. So he says it could be fine and normal but I can tell he's leaning towards this not being viable. So frustrating.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Lisa, I know i'll get there one day, that's a lovely idea you have to always remind you xxxx
Dawn I'm so sorry you haven't got more conclusive answers, it's so hard to be stuck in limbo I know, really hope you get some answers soon xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn the waiting is horrible, lets hope you get some difinitive answers soon xx


----------



## Creative

Dawn it 's such a horrid place you are in right now. Miracles do happen and I pray that they will for you.


----------



## crazymam

Dawn hope you get your answers soon xxx


----------



## bash73

I don't know if I'm preparing myself mentally for the worst (which annoys me because I should be thinking positive thoughts) but, I have zero symptoms. The boob sensitivity is gone. I wouldn't be surprised if my numbers went down when I call later. I will be in shock if they went up.


----------



## josie1234

Hope you are wrong Dawn. Will be thinking of you hun. Good luck xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hoping they rise Dawn, we're all thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Bash...I'm praying for you!! You don't need to go through this again!!


----------



## bash73

Kat S said:


> Oh, Bash...I'm praying for you!! You don't need to go through this again!!

that's pretty much where i'm at, i just want to know one way or the other...


----------



## bash73

my number only went from 1906 to 2278.....i see the doc tomorrow, now i wish it would start to come down and i'd get my period...i just feel like a bloated blimp


----------



## Kat S

bash73 said:


> my number only went from 1906 to 2278.....i see the doc tomorrow, now i wish it would start to come down and i'd get my period...i just feel like a bloated blimp

Sweetie...Oh, I am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## bash73

on the flip side, had a great workout burned 400 calories, it was rough though...felt dizzy at time getting up and down but am pleased with it overall...it's almost 90 degrees in NY today feels like an August day. I'll post tomorrow after the doctor visit. I'm pretty sure I know what he's going to say.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn , I'm sorry your having such a hard time and with no answers its hard to deal with the outcome either way . I hope tommrow brings some clarity for you xxxxx

Ladies in the wait for BFP ....... They are getting closer ;) every day your a step closer :) 
I'm still feeling hopeful and positive for this month for all of us :) Jo FF is playing with my head too ..... First I was 3 DPO , then changed her mind to 5 DPO , then back to her first idea !! Now saying I'm 7 DPO ..... I disagree lol.... Think I'm 5 or 4 ..... I was right last time !! If she is right my chart is looking different from other months as for the last 3 I had a dip on 5-7 DPO ... This month no dip !! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
I'm now starting into BOOBIE watch lol..... I'm looking for BSB :holly::holly: 

Tommrow I have to do loads and loads of housework :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: ......... But then my sister is coming over and I might sit in the garden ( weather depending ) and have a beer or two ..... I know bold but necessary :drunk: 

Over all this month I think I'm kicking Tww butt !!!!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Dawn - hope you get some answers hun. There's nothing worse than not knowing.

Regina - you are right every day is closer. Going bloody slow though lol. Think I am 5 dpo. It is confusing when FF keeps changing your ov date. I am not convinced that my cycle will be 34 days like FF says it will. Last month was only 28 days. Oh well, see what happens. Hope the weather stays nice so you can relax in the garden.

Hope everyone else is ok today and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Oasis717

Ff is not always right I think! The tww is always slow:( hoping you ladies will be able to test soon, when is everyone testing this cycle? Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

I am 6 dpo, apparantely, so gonna wait til 10 dpo at the earliest to test. That will take me to CD 30. 

Hope I can wait that long!! How is everyone today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I've now been changed from 8dpo to 5 DPO with solid cross hairs so I'm offically 5dpo today :)


----------



## Oasis717

Can't wait for you to test:) xxxxx I've been up on and off a few hours now which is normal for me now, I've forgotten what it's like to sleep without waking but I guess it's good practice for when Brooklyn's here. I watched one born every minute USA last night, maybe I will ask for an epidural lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm always up early as oh wakes every morning at 6 ! I try stay in bed but its so hard with him clattering around the house !! I LOVE one born every min , think it is my favourite tv show . I love the stories behind the people and the humour in it . I almost always shed a tear lol...


----------



## josie1234

I always get up early. DH came home yesterday, so nice to have him back. Don't watch One Born Every Minute, I would be an emotional wreck lol. 

I know, I hate this waiting, so impatient.


----------



## Oasis717

I cry every time a baby's born lol, must be hormones, but seeing the pain, you forget just how bad it is! Because I had such a horrific experience with Casey's birth I'm really frightened especially as the mw that put him at risk still works at the hospital. Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Number 1 I had epidural and they let it wear off during pushing it was topped back up when I went to theatre for a ventouse 

Number 2 was a section 

Number 3 was gas and air, I wanted epidural but they kept telling me I didn't need it and I was doing well, gas & air doesn't mask the pain does it?

I like one born as well, always makes my eyes water!


----------



## Oasis717

Gas and airs ok for early stages but does nothing later on. Casey was emergency forceps as he was severely distressed thanks to the mw that ignored me telling her something was wrong and made ne push for hours, took my gas and air away as apparently I wasn't pushing properly, if course I was, but he was the wrong way round and stuck fast, they told me after I'd never have been able to push him out. The mw only called a doc when Casey was showing real signs of distress, the doctor was angry with her and shouted at her, thank god he was born ok. She still works there xxx


----------



## Creative

I'm very lucky. my three just popped out with gas and air. Hope this one is the same.


----------



## Creative

I was sitting in my work room on the computer this morning and I heard some scritching sound. Lifted the curatin around my shelves and found a neat little pile of mouse droppings. Well talk about freak out. I got my eldest and togather we took everything off the shelves and outside. Didn't see a mouse, but found some chewed fabric. I have since washed and cleaned and thrown away everything on the shleves and it's now all back in place with some mouse traps. I am waiting now to hear a nice snap sound and then someone else will have to dispose of it.
I'm actually quite pleased as I really needed a sort out. I gave floor to ceiling shelves all around my workroom and because I am a jack of all trades I have so much stuff I need. 
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-YlH5rj9rQzE/ToQ7220wU3I/AAAAAAAADAM/Wc7UD98RpcM/s320/room+002.JPG
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-t984I_QQrIQ/ToQ766M1MqI/AAAAAAAADAQ/RyTYN-WuptA/s320/room+003.JPG


----------



## Oasis717

I've been thinking, we haven't heard from Fiona for awhile, hope she's okxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Fiona are you ok? Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Your right ? Fiona we miss you and hope all is ok ?


----------



## bash73

So I'm back from my doc's visit. So the nurse told me the wrong numbers yesterday. Still not up to what the doc wants but were up to 2728...I'm not doing any cartwheels. Before I new the true number and walked with him back to his office, I was telling him how I really don't have anymore symptoms, no boob pain, not as bloated, easier to workout today, etc. So he tells me the real number. More blood drawn today. I told hime that I feel like I'm going to get my period anyday (banking on tomorrow). It's up to God now. He did advise that if I do start to bleed and this doesn't stick I will need a D&C. Not what I wanted to hear but ok. I asked what the deal was w/my ultrasound. Remember the sac was irregular and not in the right spot. So the sac is round but it's jagged and is off a little to the side. I made sure to ask that if I do start to bleed if before the D&C I could have an ultrasound and without hesitation he did say yes. I've calmed down only because I think I set myself up now for the worst. He says we will know either way within the next 2 weeks what's going on, but I feel like I've heard that story before too. The other thing was that my blood pressure was a nice normal today, but then again, I was probably the calmest I've been since this all started. Anywho, ladies enjoy the rest of the weekend. I'm going to play softball in 90 degree weather, why cuz it will keep me occupied and not googling what I just wrote...LOL. I'll know my lab results I believe Monday unless I get a call out of the blue from my doc since he's on call this weekend.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry didn't mean to worry you all - I've been away for a few days in Spain:happydance: it was quite a nice relaxing break although the weather could have been better:winkwink:

I hope me and munchkin are okay - I have another scan tomorrow and will hopefully see a heartbeat and then I have my early scan on Wednesday at Sheffield recurrent m/c centre - at least this time I feel like they are keeping a real close eye on me:happydance:

My scan is at 11.00 am tomorrow I was asked when I was away if I was having a boy/girl I didn't have the heart to say it's just bloat :haha:

I will try and catch up properly soon - got a mountain of washing and sorting - you know what it's like ladies:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

So glad you're ok Fi I can now remember you said you were going away lol xxxx I've got the rest of my 20 week scan tomorrow at 10 so looks like that's both of us:) loads luck for tomorrow, let us know after. Xxxx
Dawn I'm so sorry you are going through this, I really hope you get the answers you need v soon. Lots luv xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi delighted all is ok :) hope you enjoyed the break ! Good luck for tommrow , I'm sure beanie is snuggling in :) 

Dawn that is an awful situation to be left in , not knowing is awful . Loads of hugs to you xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies

Fi - glad you had a nice break away. Hope your scan goes ok hun xx

Dawn - my heart/prayers go out to you. It is awful having to wait and always worrying. I am thinking of you hun and hope that numbers start going up and symptoms return. FX xxxx

Regina - nice temp rise hun. 

Becks - good luck with the scan, looking forward to seeing the pic.

How is everyone else today, hope you've all had a nice weekend. 

AFM - CD 28 (last month AF arrived by now) and DPO 8. Not too confident on the temps and feel a bit crampy but trying to stay positive (((PMA PMA PMA))).


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Dawn - Hope you get some answers soon - the not knowing is the worse:hugs:

Becks - Good luck at your scan today hun :happydance:

Regina/Josie - PMA PMA all the way ladies:happydance:

AFM - I'm so pleased I left 2 hours early for my scan as the bus broke down :cry: I had to go on my own as hubby has to have the factory cleared out by end of play today so they can begin the repairs from the fire:wacko:

Anyway so back to the scan he did an abdo one and said we can see the sac but that's all I was shaking and feeling sick he told me to empty and guess what the scan was magical - I am measuring 6w so very early crl is 5.1mm and guess what I saw the heart beat :cloud9: I couldn't believe it so sad hubby missed it:cry: but as you know we have another scan on Wednesday at a different hospital so he will get to see it then - I also have a pic obviously it's not very clear but who cares I saw a heartbeat:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

That is utterly wonderful news. It's a very magic moment.


----------



## josie1234

So glad the scan went ok, so exciting. And not to long to wait before DH gets to see/hear. xxxxxxx


----------



## bash73

Update...so my numbers are dropping. Once I start to bleed, I will go in for a d&c and this will be behind me and then I can move on. Ladies, thanks for all of your support. I hope to be back on here sooner than later with good news.


----------



## Creative

Dawn that is so sad, will be thinking of you and sending loads of baby dust your way.


----------



## garfie

Aw Dawn I'm so sorry - sending BIG :hugs: your way 

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

:hugs::hugs: Dawn

So sorry hun. xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dawn I'm so very very sorry, sending you loads love xxxxxxx
Fi that's wonderful news I'm over the moon for you amazing to see a hb!! xxxx
Afm what an awful day, would you believe we left the house this morning at 9.30 and have only just got back that's 8 hours:( we got a taxi to the hospital for our 10 am app and we're seen at 10.20. Brooklyn was in the right position for all of 5 mins, just long enough for her to get his face, check he was a boy (we have a scan pic) and he flipped right over again on his stomach so she couldn't get his heart, we went out for what she said was 20 mins and actually got called back 1 hour and 20 mins later, again, he was on his stomach, went out again, back in again 15 mins later, again, on his stomach. This time she said come back couple hours, it's two bus rides to home so we got one into town, dh had come home to leave a key for dd 12 as we thought we'd be home by one, I tohen went back on the bus to hospital with Casey, only to find, once again, Brooklyn on his stomach. We now have to go back in 2 weeks. His face was perfect she said, she saw some of his heart and wasn't concerned but needs more detail. He now weighs 1lb 2 ounces. To top it all off dh was on the bus to meet us from the hospital and we got on the wrong bus taking us 20 mins into nowhere just to return to the hospital. Then it's two more buses home. Get home to find dd taken all the hot water so can't even have a shower yet, to say it's been a bad day is an understatement! Only good thing is she gave us ten scan pics free, will upload in a bit. xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1344.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kat S

Sorry I was away for 3 days and I'll need a day or so to catch up.

AF got me :(


----------



## dancareoi

Kat and dawn so sorry it hasn't worked out this month, sending hugs and baby dust your way.

Fiona, glad you had a good holiday and great news about HB 

Be me sounds like a hectic day, nice to have an extra scan though


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, it's nice to have the reassurance but I've had enough of hospitals now! Xxxx
Kat I'm so sorry AF got you hun xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Kat,

Sorry AF got you, good luck for next cycle xx

AFM - feel like AF is coming, hope not. Feel crampy. Keeping FX. 

Regina - how's your cycle going??


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo it seems like its going on forever , this is my second time at 7dpo !!! Lol..... 
No symptoms - a bit gassy the last few day but think that was because of beer lol.... Had a really high temp spike yesterday but again think its as I had a beer or two, came right back down today !! Had a few mild cramps two days ago but nothing since ! 

Still excited at the possibility of getting a BFP this cycle .... Not giving AF a single thought until I have to !! COME ON THE BFPS :))


----------



## josie1234

Yeh time is dragging. But because I ran out of opk's, I haven't been as stressed thinking about when to POAS. 

I am hoping the next time I POAS it will bring up :bfp::bfp: but in the meantime :coffee: it's driving me :wacko:

Wish I could sleep the next few days away lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol...... That would be a lot of sleep !!!! One way or another Jo we will one day be announcing our BFP on here :) I 100% believe that . Us and everyone else still waiting (your my cycle buddie so get a special mention ):blush: lol...... When are you thinking of testing ? I'm waiting this month till the day after AF is due . She is not coming this month so we have nothing to,worry about . She has gone on her holidays for 10 months to a witches convention in Greece :haha:


----------



## josie1234

Lol anything to make time go quick! I was gonna wait til weds 10 dpo which would be cd 30. Only had 28 day cycle last month and 21 month before!! Hope she has a nice time at convention and extends her stay lol.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Lol anything to make time go quick! I was gonna wait til weds 10 dpo which would be cd 30. Only had 28 day cycle last month and 21 month before!! Hope she has a nice time at convention and extends her stay lol.

Jo as you OV 6 days later this month tour cycle theoretically will be 6 days longer if LP is the same as last month 

I hope the witch enjoys the convention in Greece and leaves you and Regina alone for a food while.

Afm we came back from our weekend in butlins. Weather was lovely which is a bonus , kids really enjoyed themselves and did so much in the 3 days we were there.

Sugar levels have been a bit dodgy as we ate out all the time, so need to get that sorted again


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh she is having a ball getting drunk :with her friend mr devil :muaha: they have a full itinerary :boat: sailing ,:shipw:a day at the beach , with ice-cream of course :icecream: .then there is :football: . Ya never know the witch may end up having a bit of holiday :serenade: romance and a bit of :sex: herself :haha: 

Ok I'm gone :loopy::loopy: anything to make time pass :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Oh she is having a ball getting drunk :with her friend mr devil :muaha: they have a full itinerary :boat: sailing ,:shipw:a day at the beach , with ice-cream of course :icecream: .then there is :football: . Ya never know the witch may end up having a bit of holiday :serenade: romance and a bit of :sex: herself :haha:
> 
> Ok I'm gone :loopy::loopy: anything to make time pass :haha:

Hey she may like it all so much she might want her own witch to stay away:wacko:


----------



## josie1234

Morning. Lol at Regina hope so.

Lisa glad you had a good time away. Hope you get your sugar levels sorted. 

Temp went up a bit this morning so keep going up baby!!! Oh right Lisa thats prob why FF says i am going to have 34 day cycle. That will be my longest. I am off to see MIL today. Hope it goes ok as there is always a drama and lots to moan about!! Its draining. Xx


----------



## Creative

I'm having an orange. That seems really big!!


----------



## Kat S

I had my Day 3 ultrasound today. They said my ovaries look "quiet," so I don't have any cysts or anything to stop me from trying again this cycle. It's officially been a year...

These meds are breaking our bank account and I think this might be our last shot using them. They've upped my dosage from 3 vials/night to 4 vials/night. We start tonight. The doc is hoping to get me two mature follicles instead of one this time. The doc assures me that our chances are up to 5% greater with injectables than without. He also said I should try IVF, but that is definitely out of the budget. 

Then he recommended acupuncture to increase blood flow to the uterus, but when I called I found out it's not covered by insurance and that's another $88/visit I don't want to spend. Plus they make you go in first for a consult, so I wouldn't start treatment in time for this cycle anyway. 

I keep telling myself that I did get pregnant my first try with injectables, so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh* :cry:


----------



## Creative

Kat S said:


> so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh* :cry:

 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
That is exactly what we are all here for!


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> I had my Day 3 ultrasound today. They said my ovaries look "quiet," so I don't have any cysts or anything to stop me from trying again this cycle. It's officially been a year...
> 
> These meds are breaking our bank account and I think this might be our last shot using them. They've upped my dosage from 3 vials/night to 4 vials/night. We start tonight. The doc is hoping to get me two mature follicles instead of one this time. The doc assures me that our chances are up to 5% greater with injectables than without. He also said I should try IVF, but that is definitely out of the budget.
> 
> Then he recommended acupuncture to increase blood flow to the uterus, but when I called I found out it's not covered by insurance and that's another $88/visit I don't want to spend. Plus they make you go in first for a consult, so I wouldn't start treatment in time for this cycle anyway.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I did get pregnant my first try with injectables, so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh* :cry:

Kat sorry you are having a rough time .

I started acupuncture in October last year , it was £40 per half hour. I went every week up until about 15 weeks, I now go once a month .

He concentrated on improving blood flow and gave tips on good food to eat to increase blood quality

Kale
Broccoli 
Spinach 
At least 2 eggs every day
Good cut of steak not too over cooked.
Full fat butter not low fat spread, preferably from grass fed cows
Full fat cheese

You could start with this and see how you get on


----------



## garfie

:rofl: you ladies make me laugh - which is what I need today - Personally I would send my witch on a cold holiday - with no ice cream:haha:

Kat - I'm sorry that she got you - and that things are not going to plan :hugs:

Creative - An orange wow look at you go :winkwink:

Lisa - Is it every time you have sugar or a bun or something that makes your levels wacky:wacko: - is it just because you are pregnant I don't understand diabetes - even though my late father had it - not that he would ever admit:haha:

Becks - What a day you had - hope today you just took it nice and easy :winkwink:

AFM - Maybe I have over done it today (hope so) I've done two lots of avon normally I spread my avon over two days but because of appointments etc I've crammed two lots in on one day and noticed this afternoon I'm spotting a bit red:cry: luckily I have a scan tomorrow so fingers crossed it's nothing to do with the baby - I did notice that on my pic from yesterday there is a small circle with something in it - not sure what that is?:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, guys. I will try hard to pick myself back off the ground.

I googled alternatives to acupuncture, and apparently, acupuncturists sometimes recommend baby aspirin and castor oil packs (on the abdomen). Apparently can they aid in blood flow. I ordered a castor oil pack kit from Amazon.com. We'll see...


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> Thanks, guys. I will try hard to pick myself back off the ground.
> 
> I googled alternatives to acupuncture, and apparently, acupuncturists sometimes recommend baby aspirin and castor oil packs (on the abdomen). Apparently can they aid in blood flow. I ordered a castor oil pack kit from Amazon.com. We'll see...

Anything a worth a try!

Fiona good luck tomorrow, try and take it a bit easier.

Normal diabetes is when your body doesnt produce enough insulin to deal with the sugars.

Gestational diabetes is slightly different, your body does produce the insulin but pregnancy hormones block it reaching your blood so giving high sugar levels.

Anything that tastes nice is a no no! I now have to inject insulin before breakfast and dinner and at night. Pregnancy hormones are higher in the mornings.

However someone who gets gestational diabetes has a 75% chance of developing proper diabetes


----------



## josie1234

Kat - sorry to hear you are going through a tough time at the moment, hope things work out for you soon hun.

I am worn out today, me and DH had to go and visit his mum today (one and half hours away) and then come back same day as DS had footie training and I had to take my Legs Bums and Tums class and Circuits class. Going to visit MIL is so draining, it depresses me as she always has something wrong and it drags you down. Sorry if it sounds selfish.

Well, what to do, tomorrow is CD 30 and DPO 10. Starting to get slightly excited/nervous. Do I test or wait????? OOOOHHHHHHHH.

:wacko::shrug::coffee::winkwink:

Maybe :sleep: Hope witch is going to enjoy her very long vacation!!!!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Kat - sorry to hear you are going through a tough time at the moment, hope things work out for you soon hun.
> 
> I am worn out today, me and DH had to go and visit his mum today (one and half hours away) and then come back same day as DS had footie training and I had to take my Legs Bums and Tums class and Circuits class. Going to visit MIL is so draining, it depresses me as she always has something wrong and it drags you down. Sorry if it sounds selfish.
> 
> Well, what to do, tomorrow is CD 30 and DPO 10. Starting to get slightly excited/nervous. Do I test or wait????? OOOOHHHHHHHH.
> 
> :wacko::shrug::coffee::winkwink:
> 
> Maybe :sleep: Hope witch is going to enjoy her very long vacation!!!!!!!

At least you did your bit with mil visit !

Testing hmmm tricky one, to test or not to test!

If it was me I wouldn't be able to wait any longer , but not testing keeps the hope alive longer! What to do!

Anyway that old witch sounds like she's having a whale of a time and doesn't sound like she wants to come back any time soon !


----------



## Oasis717

Awww thanks Fi, lovely of you to say:) I took it a bit easier today but I seem to have a surge of energy from somewhere, loads luck for your scan tomorrow, be thinking if you xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh, Lisa, my duty visit is done. She did nag me for not ringing her or coming to visit. Blimey, does she not know how busy my life is, with classes, limited visits by DH, BD and ttc, running a house.

I know, I am dying to test. DH keeps saying, just wait but seriously, men, do they not know what this is all about. He just says, keep practising, and doesn't understand anything I say about charts, temps etc. lol. 

I have 2 tests so could do 1 tomorrow and maybe wait to do another if it is too early. hmmmm, wish I had patience.

How are you sugars today hun? You been up to anything today?


----------



## josie1234

Fi, good luck tomorrow hun, thinking of ya. Glad we bring a smile xx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - glad you have took it easier today and pleased that you have some energy.


----------



## Left wonderin

:shipw:Well just got an update from our friend the witch , her trip is going swimmingly ! She started the day with a long lie in :sleep: followed by some :dishes: ( she itself catering ! ) then spent a lovely afternoon:plane: with flying lessons ...... 

She does not plan on coming back for a long time :thumbup: 

Heheheheheheheheheh:haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> :shipw:Well just got an update from our friend the witch , her trip is going swimmingly ! She started the day with a long lie in :sleep: followed by some :dishes: ( she itself catering ! ) then spent a lovely afternoon:plane: with flying lessons ......
> 
> She does not plan on coming back for a long time :thumbup:
> 
> Heheheheheheheheheh:haha:

Sounds even better for you and jo now!

Jo, we just can't wait! You're right about men though , they just don't get all this poas do they?


----------



## Left wonderin

I know I'm cracking up lol..... Mmmm as for testing I'm not. Sure what to do , have some Ic left over from last month , but I'm kinda liking the feeling of the possibility I might be pg so think ill wait it out :) I'm so hoping this PMA last the duration and sticks around if the witch decides to return from her holiday this month ! 

Fi Goodluck with your scan tommrow xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and I'm sorry got so caught up with distracting myself , I totally missed that you are having a rough time of it Kat .:hugs: to you . I'm sorry it wasn't your month this month , and as for faith us ladies have buckets of it for you :flower:


----------



## josie1234

Regina - I think we do have to be distracted, cos the TWW is so tough, need to keep busy. How's your temp this morning? 

Dawn - hope you are ok, thinking of you. You know where we are hun.

Lisa - yes, men just don't get it! Wish we could be so laid back about it all.:coffee:

Hope everyone else has a good day today. Was so tired last night but woke up at 4.30 wanting the toilet but went back to sleep. Got up at 5.40 so took my temp a bit earlier than normal but stayed the same as yest. Yes, I took HPT :bfn:

Will wait for a few more days to do next one.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Regina - I think we do have to be distracted, cos the TWW is so tough, need to keep busy. How's your temp this morning?
> 
> Dawn - hope you are ok, thinking of you. You know where we are hun.
> 
> Lisa - yes, men just don't get it! Wish we could be so laid back about it all.:coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone else has a good day today. Was so tired last night but woke up at 4.30 wanting the toilet but went back to sleep. Got up at 5.40 so took my temp a bit earlier than normal but stayed the same as yest. Yes, I took HPT :bfn:
> 
> Will wait for a few more days to do next one.

Jo, only 10 dpo so could be a little early still!

Forgot to answer your question on sugar levels, bit dodgy at the moment , forgot to take insulin twice over weekend so that didn't help. And forgot before breakfast yesterday!

Diabetic clinic called yesterday and have upped morning insulin by 1 unit . I am back at clinic at hosp next Monday.

Saw midwife yesterday , blood pressure still really good 120/60.

Listened to HB except baby kept fidgeting so she has to follow it round!

Finding sleeping is getting uncomfortable I keep having to move from side to side as my hips ache. Not quite as bad as Becks though as I don't have to our of bed and walk round yet.


----------



## Creative

Josie. hang fire for a couple more days before testing. (unless of course you are a POAS adict like the rest of us) I didn't get a BFP until two days after AF was due.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning everyone , its another beautiful morning here :) Jo my temp dropped a little this am still only 9 DPO so not reading much into it . Unless FF was right the first time and I really o/v on cd 11 which would make me 12 dpo today . We will see . 

Still early days JO keep the chin up :) dance great about bp :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Good morning everyone , its another beautiful morning here :) Jo my temp dropped a little this am still only 9 DPO so not reading much into it . Unless FF was right the first time and I really o/v on cd 11 which would make me 12 dpo today . We will see .
> 
> Still early days JO keep the chin up :) dance great about bp :)

Love the PMA Regina.

Fiona, good luck today

Cloudy here today, but looks nice for rest of week though . Just having a tea break! Must get on and do house work now , youngest is at pre school until 1.15 so got a couple of hours left !


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - I am sure you will be back on track with your sugars, particularly now that its been upped. BP sounds good. Sorry to hear you are not sleeping well. DH now gone back today :growlmad: but hopefully when he is home Sunday, we will have some news. FX

Regina - loving the PMA, you are keeping us going. As you said, no concerns for temp going down slightly, its not over yet.

Having a lazy day today. Hope you all have a good one x


----------



## dancareoi

How is everyone this evening ?


----------



## josie1234

I am ok thanks Lisa, you?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> I am ok thanks Lisa, you?

I'm good thanks, feeling a bit tired tonight. 

Fiona, hope all went well today


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) hope everyone is feeling good:) it was another beautiful day here really lifts the spirits ! PMA is really helping with the Tww , I,m prepared for AF to show her face and if she doesn't it will be a wonderful suprise. The only thing to do is keep looking forward and try again. I've read so many amazing success stories on bnb about us later lifers that it fills me with hope :) over all I have a pretty darn great life , a wee one would be such a special blessing but I am already blessed with the people in my life . 
So if AF does show ill face the next cycle full of hope and positivity . I read on another post some great advise which was to try not live in the past , our eyes were put in the front for a reason lol....... I love it . So its to the future I look , pausing now and again to remember the very special time I spent with my little soul. 
AF come do your worst and with it you give me a gift , the possibility of trying again !


----------



## josie1234

I'm not surprised you are tired Lisa, sounds like you are so busy, particularly with diabetes on top of everything else.

Regina - loving the outlook/attitude. You are so right, got to count our blessings and just keep trying/hoping. It is so easy to get wrapped up in ttc and let it take over your life. Going to try and keep busy tomorrow.

I am quite tired today and haven't really done a lot. Been eating funny, just bits as haven't felt very hungry. Boobs getting a bit sore. Hoping this is good sign. Why does time go so slow. I look forward to seeing what my temp will be in the morning. Off to bed now so catch you all later.


----------



## Left wonderin

Me and you on temp watch so Jo :) keep me posted :)


----------



## dancareoi

Regina I think your positive attitude is great and I really now you do get your little one.

Jo nice temps

Afm not a very good nights sleep. Has his horrible churning tummy all nigh and funny pain across top of tummy . I've had this in the past and its a feeling that I keep needing to go to the toilet and feel like its going to be upset. Feel is I did have diarreah it would go away. Sorry if tmi - I'll just keep sitting on the loo!


----------



## josie1234

Hope it eases off Lisa. When's your next appointment?


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa sounds very unpleasant , prob everything getting squashed as baby grows and takes over , having a good stretch ! Doesn't make it any nicer though ! 

Jo how are you doing ? Have your nerves kicked in yet ? 10dpo double figures yeah :) I can feel the butterfly's beginning :) only 5 days to testing :) ...........


----------



## dancareoi

Baby may be in a different position because every time it kicks it makes me feel a bit funny!

Had head over toilet this morning, seemed like Morning sickness was back!

Regina and jo still looking good.


----------



## josie1234

Aw Lisa. Really feel for you. Never seems to get easier.

Feel bit yukky today. Might be nerves!!!! Blimey Regina this could be our month. Would be great!!!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Baby may be in a different position because every time it kicks it makes me feel a bit funny!
> 
> Had head over toilet this morning, seemed like Morning sickness was back!

Hope it leaves you very soon.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Josie/Regina - Hoping this is your month - then the worry begins :haha: more :dust::dust::dust: you can never have enough:happydance:

Lisa - Aw sorry you are having such a tough time of it - is this your last pregnancy?:flower:

AFM - Can anyone tell me how I managed before in my other two pregnancies was it maybe because I was younger? - this one is wiping me out:sleep::sleep:

With my first I worked right up until the night before he was born - 12 years ago and with my second I had my eldest as a toddler was a single mum by then and also worked part time.:dohh:

With this pregnancy I have two boys at school all day - a part time avon job - and a house to look after and all I want to do is:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Anyway back to the scan we both saw the heartbeat I was 6w 2d so everything is on track baby has also grown from 5.1mm to 6.1mm so everyone is happy I have another scan in two weeks, the spotting was due to a blood clot they found so she said so expect more spotting unless it disperses back into my body - funny though they never mentioned it I did I asked them to check:dohh:

I was going to update yesterday but after arriving at the hospital half an hour late traffic I was told I was in the wrong hospital - the address I had for my scan was on the other site - if you remember I was meant to be undergoing tests shortly for recurrent m/c so the appointment card I had was for there - it wasn't so much that we were in the wrong hospital that pissed me off but the receptionist comment "These scan rooms are for normal pregnancies you want to be on the other site" everyone was looking at me as if I was a freak - I think my face said it all how dare she! anyway a kind nurse took us to the other site and good job she did I would never have found it:haha:

We got seen very quickly but there set up is different to what I've been used to - the bed is more a chair with stirrups at the end and my hubby was sat in a chair behind my head which made grabbing his hand very difficult:cry:

She warned us that it may take a few minutes as I was early blah blah the whole time she kept the screen away from us - there was another nurse and trainee nurse in the room and they all looked glum - I was worried:cry: as I couldn't see hubby or the screen I concentrated on their faces and one of them twitched slightly into a smile - well the relief:happydance: she turned the screen round and their was our baby with a beating heart or strobe light as hubby thought it looked like:haha: why are ultrasounds never easy or is it just mine that seems to take for ever?

Anyway at least next time we will know which site to go to:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Josie/Regina - Hoping this is your month - then the worry begins :haha: more :dust::dust::dust: you can never have enough:happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Aw sorry you are having such a tough time of it - is this your last pregnancy?:flower:
> 
> AFM - Can anyone tell me how I managed before in my other two pregnancies was it maybe because I was younger? - this one is wiping me out:sleep::sleep:
> 
> With my first I worked right up until the night before he was born - 12 years ago and with my second I had my eldest as a toddler was a single mum by then and also worked part time.:dohh:
> 
> With this pregnancy I have two boys at school all day - a part time avon job - and a house to look after and all I want to do is:sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> Anyway back to the scan we both saw the heartbeat I was 6w 2d so everything is on track baby has also grown from 5.1mm to 6.1mm so everyone is happy I have another scan in two weeks, the spotting was due to a blood clot they found so she said so expect more spotting unless it disperses back into my body - funny though they never mentioned it I did I asked them to check:dohh:
> 
> I was going to update yesterday but after arriving at the hospital half an hour late traffic I was told I was in the wrong hospital - the address I had for my scan was on the other site - if you remember I was meant to be undergoing tests shortly for recurrent m/c so the appointment card I had was for there - it wasn't so much that we were in the wrong hospital that pissed me off but the receptionist comment "These scan rooms are for normal pregnancies you want to be on the other site" everyone was looking at me as if I was a freak - I think my face said it all how dare she! anyway a kind nurse took us to the other site and good job she did I would never have found it:haha:
> 
> We got seen very quickly but there set up is different to what I've been used to - the bed is more a chair with stirrups at the end and my hubby was sat in a chair behind my head which made grabbing his hand very difficult:cry:
> 
> She warned us that it may take a few minutes as I was early blah blah the whole time she kept the screen away from us - there was another nurse and trainee nurse in the room and they all looked glum - I was worried:cry: as I couldn't see hubby or the screen I concentrated on their faces and one of them twitched slightly into a smile - well the relief:happydance: she turned the screen round and their was our baby with a beating heart or strobe light as hubby thought it looked like:haha: why are ultrasounds never easy or is it just mine that seems to take for ever?
> 
> Anyway at least next time we will know which site to go to:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi Fiona, glad you made it in the end and glad all is on trAck.

I had bleeding with my third and an early scan at about 6-7 weeks showed I had a blood clot in my womb, we were warned I would bleed again .

She wasn't wrong. I bled so much it was like a tap had been turned on, I remember standing in the shower and the blood coming out I as worried sick. Next scan showed baby was fine and clot had reduced. I didn't bleed again then

We don't plan on having any more after this one.

Going for those early scans is he scariest thing ever


----------



## crazymam

Fiona - really pleased your scan went well and everything is ok x
Josie/regina fingers crossed ladies :dust::dust::dust:

How is everyone else?
I have been to work all week so not much time for other stuff, also spent most days after work in the garden making the most of this lovely weather .


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies,

Blimey Fi, sounds like you had a right nightmare, hopefully it won't be like that every time you go to the hospital. As for that woman, god it made my blood boil, how dare she! Glad it all went ok in the end.

Lisa - what a worry at the time eh? 

How is everyone else today? I am tired, will be off to bed in a bit. Went to another gym for an induction this morning so I am now on their books to take classes when they need me. Took my spin class tonight, shattered. 

I am on my last pre-conception tablet in the packet tomorrow so think I will need to do a HPT as don't want to waste money buying other pack if I need to buy the pregnancy ones. Oooohhhh, starting to get nervous again. DH said he has a feeling (he had that last year when I found out I was pregnant). At that time he kept telling me to go to the doctors or to take a test but I kept saying, oh it'll just be stress (lol). :haha:

As for symptoms, not got anything too major, boobs slightly achy but no backache or anything like I normally get when AF is due. 

just hoping 12 dpo tomorrow is not too early to test. oh well, will see what temp is in the morning and what test says. FX . Night everyone xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well just went to the loo and (tmi) checking cm found some brown cm , not much at all . I'm 10dpo today so its either the start of a very early period ( the witch decided to cut short her holiday ) or ............. Something else ! Eeeek . Ill just have to wait it out and see what happens in the next couple of hours and days . 

Also have a headache and a weird pain in my hips the last few days ? Other than that all is good here :) 

Garfie great news on the scan :) the cheek of that nurse lol....... 
Jo here is hoping your hubby,s feeling is right :)


----------



## Kat S

My castor oil pack kit came in the mail today. Sounds a bit messy, but I'm going to try it out tonight.

I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to see how my follicles are responding to my new injectable protocol. I'll report back. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone :) well just went to the loo and (tmi) checking cm found some brown cm , not much at all . I'm 10dpo today so its either the start of a very early period ( the witch decided to cut short her holiday ) or ............. Something else ! Eeeek . Ill just have to wait it out and see what happens in the next couple of hours and days .
> 
> Also have a headache and a weird pain in my hips the last few days ? Other than that all is good here :)
> 
> Garfie great news on the scan :) the cheek of that nurse lol.......
> Jo here is hoping your hubby,s feeling is right :)

Regina last month your LP was 14 days so I wouldn't have thought the brown cm could be Af because that's too early!

Jo, good luck 

Kat hope it goes ok


----------



## Left wonderin

Well quick update , no progression with the brown tinged cm ........... Not there this am .....
My temps shot up this morning . It was a warm night ! COME ON BFP LETS HE HAVIN YA lol..... No testing till Wednesday next . Witch maybe on a slow boat from china !! 

Jo hoping for good news from you today ? Your testing right ? 

Kat keep us posted , and good luck with the scan today :) 

Good morning to everyone else :)


----------



## josie1234

BFN but its not over yet. Come on BFP, I'm coming to get you!!!!! 

Hey Lisa so glad you told me about B6. Think it is definately working. Now on CD 32!!!! 

According to FF my AF is due Mon. But i am certain witch is extending her holiday lol.

Hows everyone today? Regina glad temp went up x

Kat good luck for scan and also the castor oil.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Regina - Looks like the PMA is paying off - hope your witch took one of those boat trips and has been stranded on a dessert island and can't get back for at least 9 months:haha: - brown cm is far to early for you:happydance:

Josie - Did you test today hun :dust::dust::dust:

Kat - Extra BIG :hugs: for your scan today:flower:

Lisa - This is my last baby too - I just wanted one that me and hubby had together - I think every man should have the experience of changing nappies:haha:

Becks - Hope you are okay hun :flower:

AFM - Woke up this morning and my boobs don't feel as sore - but keeping up with the PMA as symptoms can come and go and yesterday I felt like someone was pricking them with tiny pins - hubby hopes they're having a growth spurt again MEN :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo its definitely not over yet ... B6 has sure worked for you :) mmm think AF has booked in for some dancing lessons today so she won't be showing her ugly face in theses parts ;) 

I'm loving this sunny weather :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi Fi, typical men eh? lol. BFN for me today but 12 DPO so may still be too early. AF due Monday so not too long to wait. Time is going so sllllooooowwww.

Yes Regina, defo - this is my longest cycle. Yeh, the weather is great but I am not one to sit out in it for ages. 

Got my Personal Training client today so finishing off typing up her workout lol, I am always last minute! Too busy POAS :haha:


----------



## Kat S

Had an ultrasound today to check my follicle progress on the new dosage of injectables. She counted 7 follicles in all but said it's hard to tell and there might be a couple more. They are all about the same size at this point, but I'm only Day 6 of my cycle, so it's early yet. Praying every single second that 2 or more of them mature next week.

So I tried that castor oil pack kit last night. Man, is that complicated and messy!! I suppose it'll get less complicated now that I've done it once and already soaked the wool flannel. I was icky sticky afterwards and had to jump in the shower. Not sure I'm going to like doing that for an hour every single night before bed, but I'll do it as often as I can. 

Hope everyone is keeping their spirits up. I know it can be hard. Hey, at least it's Friday and the weekend is only hours away, right? :flower:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kat - what is the next stage then? FX for you. I don't think people realise what you have to go through ttc. It's hard work eh?

Hope the weather stays good for the weekend cos I don't fancy standing at the side of a footie pitch in the cold, lol.


----------



## crazymam

Kat - fingers crossed for you, but think I missed something as not sure what the castor oil is for??:wacko:

Did you all see the news about the new blood test for downs? Its about time they found something that wasn't invasive and had the risk of miscarriage with it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat we are all rooting for you and two + mature folicles xxxxxx come on BMF ( big mature follicles ;) crazy have not heard that about the new test . Hello everyone else :) 
AFM : brown discharge continues , was not there this am but back this afternoon . Nearly 90% sure AF. Is on the way . I'm not saying 100% as the timing is a bit off :wacko: I'm caving and testing with fmu tommrow . I need to get out of the land of not knowing so I can keep up with the PMA :happydance: ill keep ya all postedc:flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Kat we are all rooting for you and two + mature folicles xxxxxx come on BMF ( big mature follicles ;) crazy have not heard that about the new test . Hello everyone else :)
> AFM : brown discharge continues , was not there this am but back this afternoon . Nearly 90% sure AF. Is on the way . I'm not saying 100% as the timing is a bit off :wacko: I'm caving and testing with fmu tommrow . I need to get out of the land of not knowing so I can keep up with the PMA :happydance: ill keep ya all postedc:flower:

Lots of fairy dust your way

I was reading about that downs test earlier


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies 

Regina I know what you mean you just want to know. The not knowing is a nightmare! 

Not sure about me CD 33/DPO 13. Just want to know. Give me my BFP!!

Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Regina I know what you mean you just want to know. The not knowing is a nightmare!
> 
> Not sure about me CD 33/DPO 13. Just want to know. Give me my BFP!!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx

No what hpt do you use? I got vvvvvvv faint line at @ 9dpo with Tesco test but my LP was 11 days. As your LP is now longer maybe bfp shows up a little later.

Keeping everything crossed for you and Regina 

Becks you are very quiet hope all is ok


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa

I used clearblue digital. Will do another test either tomorrow or Monday. Or try and wait????? May buy a cheapie test and save the digital. oh I just don't know!! This is driving me crazy. 

How are you today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> I used clearblue digital. Will do another test either tomorrow or Monday. Or try and wait????? May buy a cheapie test and save the digital. oh I just don't know!! This is driving me crazy.
> 
> How are you today?

Not sure how sensitive the clearblue are. What so the packs say about when to test

I feel a lot better than I did a couple of days ago , tummy not feeling so stretched. Although yesterday the tiredness for me. Not in the way that I needed to go and lie down for a sleep just that I has no energy whatsoever .

Went shopping in Stratford on Avon with my mom and kept having to sit down all the time!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, am I right in thinking the witch is staying on her hols ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance you are :) chickened out with fmu as had a bit of brown stringy discharge last night .... But awake since 6am went to the loo didn't test , a little brown discharge ( tmi only when I check cervix) .... Back to bed , couldn't get back to sleep , thought sod this and ....


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Dance you are :) chickened out with fmu as had a bit of brown stringy discharge last night .... But awake since 6am went to the loo didn't test , a little brown discharge ( tmi only when I check cervix) .... Back to bed , couldn't get back to sleep , thought sod this and ....

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Left wonderin

And tested with a Internet cheapie ......... Can some one tell me how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming ?????? I just got my very own :bfp::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> And tested with a Internet cheapie ......... Can some one tell me how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming ?????? I just got my very own :bfp::wohoo::wohoo:

If you go advanced and click on the staple icon this gives you the option to select a picture to upload . Once uploaded to back into staple and your image should be there! I'm not very technical but hopefully this points you in the right direction.

Can't wait to see it

Big congrats and here's to a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Left wonderin

Left wonderin said:


> And tested with a Internet cheapie ......... Can some one tell me how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming ?????? I just got my very own :bfp::wohoo::wohoo:

My test 12dpo smu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> And tested with a Internet cheapie ......... Can some one tell me how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming ?????? I just got my very own :bfp::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My test 12dpo smuClick to expand...

That's a definate line, really clear. If you look back to pages 66 and 67 you will see he pictures from my first tests and they weren't as dark as yours!

Once again. Big congrats


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks so much Dance , just had a look. They really reassured me . I'm already doubting my line lol...... :) god I'm gonna be a basket case !! 

One day at a time though , I'm keeping up my PMA as it is the only thing I did differently this month . Not stress and think negative thoughts :) it's all thanks to Garfie and her doctors words of advice :)


----------



## garfie

Regina - Congrats hun I can see it too:happydance::happydance: PMA PMA lady:happydance:

I would test again on Monday - I swear by superdrug own and remember FMU is stronger.

So what have been your symptoms?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

We don't have superdrug here but can get a frer or a digital ! It's gonna be hard waiting till Monday !! As for symptoms , I've had a small breakout ( not normal ) for me , pains in my hips for the last couple of days , never had them before like I'd banged into something and bruised them . Tingly boobs ? ( hard to describe , not sore ) but was ignoring that as had that with bfn , a bit of mild backache last two days , weird stabbing pain lasted about 2 mins but really painful on my left side about 5 days ago . I'm going to the loo constantly , had a headache twice , I never get them but was putting it down to the hot weather . Oh and the brown gunk on 10- 11 DPO ..... Oh and one BIG PMA lol.....


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> And tested with a Internet cheapie ......... Can some one tell me how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming ?????? I just got my very own :bfp::wohoo::wohoo:

Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!! I am so so so happy for you, Darling!!! Now, tell that zygote to turn into a stick bean!!!! STICK!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm fine thanks Lisa, no problems, many congratulations Regina xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

:happydance::happydance: omg Regina big congrats, woo hoo. so chuffed for you hun xxxxx

:yipee:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa - clearblue digital says you can test 4 days before AF is due but only has 55% rate of BFP for pregnant women, goes up to 87% 3 days before, then up in the 90's 2 days before and I think about 98% 1 day before. 

So pleased we have another BFP on this thread, way to go Regina, PMA truly works.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I really be
I've it had everything to do with me getting my BFP this month . Was so relaxed and not stressed out during time b'ding and time of Tww . I just took the pressure off myself ( really didn't realise I had put so much on before till I stopped ) set my mind to thinking it doesn't HAVE to be this month but it WILL be some month . Guess it worked :)


----------



## josie1234

Definitely did. :happydance:


----------



## Creative

Regina, what totally fantastic news!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Wonder what tomorrow brings, CD 34 DPO 14. hmmmm 2 lines perhaps??? PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Left wonderin

There is every possibility of that JO :) sending million of tons of baby dust your way :) 
Hey I need a bump buddy :)


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Wonder what tomorrow brings, CD 34 DPO 14. hmmmm 2 lines perhaps??? PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

PMA PMA PMA PMA

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder what tomorrow brings, CD 34 DPO 14. hmmmm 2 lines perhaps??? PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMA
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative said:


> Regina, what totally fantastic news!!!!

Thanks creative its still not sunk in ! Going around in a daze today . Doing digital test in the am with fmu , hoping to see it confirmed in writing :) then maybe ill believe lol. Still haven't told oh yet . That's how much I doubt it :wacko: I will after digital test in the am :) ( I hope ) lol...


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Regina, what totally fantastic news!!!!
> 
> Thanks creative its still not sunk in ! Going around in a daze today . Doing digital test in the am with fmu , hoping to see it confirmed in writing :) then maybe ill believe lol. Still haven't told oh yet . That's how much I doubt it :wacko: I will after digital test in the am :) ( I hope ) lol...Click to expand...

My DH didn't know about my early tests. I told him when I did a digi with fmu which said pregnant 1-2!

Afm feel a little stretched again tonight! Lovely earlier though, baby was on the move and eldest DS and my DD had their hands on my tummy and could really feel the baby moving around. It gave my DD a good few kicks as well, she thought it was great!


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Regina, what totally fantastic news!!!!
> 
> Thanks creative its still not sunk in ! Going around in a daze today . Doing digital test in the am with fmu , hoping to see it confirmed in writing :) then maybe ill believe lol. Still haven't told oh yet . That's how much I doubt it :wacko: I will after digital test in the am :) ( I hope ) lol...Click to expand...
> 
> My DH didn't know about my early tests. I told him when I did a digi with fmu which said pregnant 1-2!
> 
> Afm feel a little stretched again tonight! Lovely earlier though, baby was on the move and eldest DS and my DD had their hands on my tummy and could really feel the baby moving around. It gave my DD a good few kicks as well, she thought it was great!Click to expand...

Phew make me feel less bad that I know and he doesn't ! It's amazing since testing my boobs are so sore ... Didn't notice them before lol.....


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Regina, what totally fantastic news!!!!
> 
> Thanks creative its still not sunk in ! Going around in a daze today . Doing digital test in the am with fmu , hoping to see it confirmed in writing :) then maybe ill believe lol. Still haven't told oh yet . That's how much I doubt it :wacko: I will after digital test in the am :) ( I hope ) lol...Click to expand...

What does "oh" stand for?


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Regina, what totally fantastic news!!!!
> 
> Thanks creative its still not sunk in ! Going around in a daze today . Doing digital test in the am with fmu , hoping to see it confirmed in writing :) then maybe ill believe lol. Still haven't told oh yet . That's how much I doubt it :wacko: I will after digital test in the am :) ( I hope ) lol...Click to expand...
> 
> What does "oh" stand for?Click to expand...

It means other half!

See you all in the morning I'm off to bed.


----------



## josie1234

Morning all looks like i may be out. Temp gone down and feels like AF is coming.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning all looks like i may be out. Temp gone down and feels like AF is coming.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah JO I'm sorry if this is not your month :hugs: . I know you will be disappointed but remember it is coming :flower: 

AFM confirmed this am with digital 2-3 weeks :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Ah JO I'm sorry if this is not your month :hugs: . I know you will be disappointed but remember it is coming :flower:
> 
> AFM confirmed this am with digital 2-3 weeks :)

Brilliant, that would suggest you OV a bit earlier than FF suggests, 2 days earlier i would say!


----------



## Left wonderin

If that's the case when should AF have been due ? I've a 14 day LP.... When will I be offically late ? Dr Dance ?


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> If that's the case when should AF have been due ? I've a 14 day LP.... When will I be offically late ? Dr Dance ?

14 day LP would Mean Af due today!.

Also digi is approx date of conception not OV

Have you told oh?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup this morning :) he is over the moon and congratulated himself for having good swimmers :) he is freaking me out a bit by being too positive , I keep telling him slow down its a long road with no guarantees . I hate feeling like this but whilst over the moon to be pg just can't let myself be excited about it yet .


----------



## Oasis717

Regina it's completely normal, I didn't let myself get emotional involved for weeks, I just couldn't, but it gets better, after what we've all been through its natural but I kept telling myself I may as well think positive as worrying won't change the effect of fate, that really helped me many times, what will be will be,no matter what so it's worth trying to stay on the positive side:) of course you worry we wouldn't be human if we didn't but all us ladies are testament to the fact it's completely possible to have a healthy pregnancy, which you will too, my dh was super positive from day 1 and I was glad he had that attitude it helped a lot when I was worried. Massive congrats to you both xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks thanks :) I'm trying to take that line of thought but it is though. Your so right though worrying will do nothing and won't change the outcome either way . So I'm trying to stay in the here and now and think today I am pregnant and all is ok , not think about tommrow or next week ect ..... I'm sure ill get better with practice lol.


----------



## Oasis717

I honestly took it day by day, and every week when I passed another week was a milestone, before I knew it I was 20 weeks, don't look too far ahead, you're doing exactly the right thing, concentrate on the here and now. I crumbled a few times but dh was always there with the pma to pick me up and he was right, here we are now at 23 weeks. It's entirely possible, you've got every reason to believe all will be ok, so whilst it is tough just look at the ladies on this thread and how far we've come. That will be you too. So so happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

PMA PMA!! I will have two or more mature follicles!! There is a baby in my near future!


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> PMA PMA!! I will have two or more mature follicles!! There is a baby in my near future!

Kat that's great, baby dust your way

Regina , Becks is right , just take is a step at a time. I would just take a day at a time and one scan at a time. Bit by bit the time goes by.

Jo, sorry the witch came back from her hols to get you . Maybe she'll wish she'd gone for longer and next month she'll stay away. You now have a very good LP which is bonus. PMA and dTD every other day!

Afm had a really bad night against night. Firstly I woke with back ache , finally got back to sleep only to wake again with a pain in the top of my tummy again, once again made me feel like I was going to be sick or have an upset stomach, bt neither happened. I was awake for ages. In the end I propped the pillows up and say up with a pillow across my tummy, fell asleep for about another hour !

It's now half nine and I am in bed , all pains gone at moment, I'm wondering if it is heartburn, never had it with others so don't know what it's like !

Night night all.


----------



## garfie

Kat - PMA PMA for you :happydance: this means your treatment is working right:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa sounds very much like heartburn to me hun, it's awful and can be really painful, I have it every single night:( I sleep propped up every night. Not getting much sleep tonight as poor ds 4 is so ill, sick three times yest morning, slept all day, temp, sore throat, headache, refuses to have Calpol, tried everything to get him to take it but to no avail, breaks my heart to see him ill, up every hour with him. So hoping he's improved in the morning he ate nothing all day:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lisa sounds very much like heartburn to me hun, it's awful and can be really painful, I have it every single night:( I sleep propped up every night. Not getting much sleep tonight as poor ds 4 is so ill, sick three times yest morning, slept all day, temp, sore throat, headache, refuses to have Calpol, tried everything to get him to take it but to no avail, breaks my heart to see him ill, up every hour with him. So hoping he's improved in the morning he ate nothing all day:( xxxx

Oh dear hope he gets better. I have to bribe my youngest to take medicine. We usually have to use a syringe and force him to take it.i hate doing it as I feel really mean!

Last time he had antibiotics we bribed him with mini marshmallows which started to work. So much so that the other week he needed calpol and he took it from a spoon! Cost me a bowl of marshmallows though!


----------



## Oasis717

If only that worked with Casey, we've tried absolutely everything, he's only had Calpol once in his life and that was when he was in hospital at 4 months with Croup. He not only refuses medicine but food and drink too, the worry is him getting dehydrated, I thought I was going to have to take him to the doctors this morning but I've managed to bribe him by playing board games between mouthfuls to drink a cup of juice and small piece toast, he looks a tiny bit better, I was up every 20 mins from 3am with him so exhausted! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - It's awful when you can't take away there pain - have you tried hot lemonade I swear by it when nothing else works:cry:

Lisa - I'm quite lucky both mine take their medicines quite well now - but how I remember the syringe days - in one side out the other:haha:

Kat - How are you today? :flower:

Regina - Hope you're PMA has come back - it is difficult after a loss but all we can do is take one day at a time - baby steps, one step closer to our baby:happydance:

Jo - Sorry she got you - maybe next month she will forget were you live :growlmad: - every time we have fallen pregnant looking at my charts the last time we did the deed including this time was well before O time in fact 4 days before :blush:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - I went to a tea party yesterday was good fun - until my 2 year old nephew slapped me in the boobies:blush: not content with that he slapped me in the tummy - guess who didn't sleep much last night:blush:

Back to reality today and more PMA then ever - I've started a journal as this munchkin is here to stay:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, he slapped you twice?! One time on the stomach?! Was he punished? Wow, I can't believe it!!

I have a scan tomorrow to check my follicle progress. Fingers crossed I have two juicy ones!!!


----------



## garfie

Kat - He did personally I was disgusted and to top it all off he gave my youngest a cuddle and then proceeded to bite him - :growlmad: I did say something at this point - nobody hurts my babies:growlmad:

:happydance: for two juicy follicles - fingers crossed - hope you've been keeping up with the PMA:winkwink:

AFM - Just had a call from the Midwife she wants to book me in tomorrow - I'm scared and anxious as the last time I got to see her it was to late and my little one had already grown wings:cry:

Of course today I also feel less bloated - so my PMA is starting to dwindle:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck for tomorrow Kat, and hope mw goes well Fi xxxxx


----------



## bash73

Hey ladies...so I had a d&c Friday for nothing, apparently there was nothing in my uterus and the doc suspects ectopic, so now i have to have a shot today. I really need this to be over so that I can move on. Anyone ever have the shot? Any side effects?


----------



## josie1234

Kat - good luck for tomorrow, PMA for your follicles. Good Luck hunny.

Becks - aww hope your DS feels better soon. It is heartbreaking when you see them so ill and try to help them. No wonder you are shattered. 

Fi - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. Can't believe nephew behaved like that, terrible. 

How's everyone else today? Was disappointed with AF coming as convinced this was it, especially as cycle was so long but going to have PMA. I know it will happen eventually and DH has leave this month so we will have longer together. Will defo get BD in, every other day and have noted the comment about doing it before OV. I am pleased that my cycle was longer and hopefully this will be the same this cycle (also making LP longer). Feeling positive about it.

Had a nice wander around Stamford today. I've enclosed photo of me and DH, my birthday weekend in London in April.

Have a good night all xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130427_225601.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, still struggling to get him to drink:( so sorry about AF but fab attitude you have and rightly so as this thread proves it's completely possible and we're all rooting for you and for the other ladies waiting, what a lovely pic of the both of you, lovely to be able to put a face to the name xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Becks Awh the poor thing I hope he feels better soon and you get some sleep ! 
Jo its sucks she got you this month but you know your month is just around the corner . I agree this month I stated b'ding much earlier , like SMEP plan . The previous months I had put all my concentrated efforts into the days before and of . Also this month bd ( then took a day break , bd again , took a day break ) oh says it got rid of all the sleepy sperm lol...

AFM I'm doing ok , one day at a time ...... Today I'm pg and all is ok , now on to tommrow :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all.

Becks, hope casey starts feeling better soon and you manage to catch up on some sleep.

Fiona, good luck with midwife tomorrow 

Kat, good luck to you too

Regina, another day done. 

Dawn, sorry things are tough, what is he shot they will be giving you?

Jo, lovely photo, great to put a face to the name. Perhaps this will be your month. If DH has leave and you can DTD every other day, that is a good start. Last month you OV later than month before, this can be down to worry and stress . We get so worked up waiting for the positive OPK that it can actually delay OV . My earliest OV last year was day 16 and we were away at the stone so I wasn't thinking about it so much ( unable to DTD as in euro Disney and sharing room with kids!)
The month I got pg I OV day 21 but we only DTD every other day .
Sending lots of baby dust your way.

Jan and Karen hope you are both doing good.

Afm been at hosp again today in diabetic clinic, they have increased my insulin dosage before tea and in the evening. Blood pressure still very good at 98/62!

Here is my 26 week bump


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh DAnce its a real bump now :) full of a miracle :) 
Kat hoping your folicles continue to grow big and strong :) 
Fi here is to making happier memories with your MW tommrow 

The sun has gone and the clouds have returned :( bye bye summer lol


----------



## Kat S

bash73 said:


> Hey ladies...so I had a d&c Friday for nothing, apparently there was nothing in my uterus and the doc suspects ectopic, so now i have to have a shot today. I really need this to be over so that I can move on. Anyone ever have the shot? Any side effects?

Oh wow, what a shock! I know what you mean about needing this to be over. I hope it is as soon as possible. Wish I knew something about the shot, but I don't. I hope you find answers asap!!


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Awh DAnce its a real bump now :) full of a miracle :)
> Kat hoping your folicles continue to grow big and strong :)
> Fi here is to making happier memories with your MW tommrow
> 
> The sun has gone and the clouds have returned :( bye bye summer lol

I was watching mrs browns boys on Gold the other night. She had a visit from 2 Mormons and they were talking about Noah and he miracle of it raining for 40 days and 40 nights, she asked how was that a miracle, that's summer in Ireland!

It tickled me!

Where in Ireland are you! My DH parents are Irish and came over to uk about 50 years ago from the Aran Islands.

I have been with DH for nearly 25 years and I have only been to Ireland once. We went with kids 2 years ago for my 40th, we took ferry from Pembroke in Wales to rosslaire and just stopped for 3 nights.

We are hoping to go over again next year and take the kids to Inishere to see where they have come from and see where a lot of their relatives still live.


----------



## garfie

Bash - Aw hun how awful to have a DNC and for this nightmare to be continuing - I've only had a DNC and natural miscarriages so I also can't help BIG :hugs:

Lisa - I'm the other way things are making me:cry: I was watching Frankie on catchup - a series about a District Nurse when one of the elderly patients was sat there with her grown up daughter worrying about her daughters care when she died and it suddenly struck me that will be me with this lo:cry: I will be the old lady:dohh: Sorry they've had to increase your insulin:wacko:

Kat - Good luck today hun - hope your follies are nice and fat!:hugs:

Regina - Another day ticked off - how are you feeling today?:hugs:

Josie - Lovely photo - hope this is your month :dust::dust::dust:

Jan/Karen - Hope you are both okay:hugs:

Becks - Hope your little one has improved and is now driving you mad:haha:

AFM - 1st Midwife appointment soon - very nervous - last time I saw this one it was far to late my little one had already grown wings:cry: after that I am going to meet mum for some lunch and do a bit of shopping:happydance:

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Been to the midwife for my 16 week appointment.
I had extreme baby brain this morning as three times before I left I went to the loo pot in hand and then wee'd in the loo. only managed to squeeze out a centimeter before I saw the MW!

Heard babys heart beat and cried (wuss!!)

Got told about having flu jab and whooping cough jab and the andti D and further blood tests. (not good for a needle phobic)

On the plus side the MW was all for me having a Home birth and said not to worry about the consultants appointment, that I should just be firm and say I understand the risks and still want a homebirth.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, Casey's much better today so pleased, he's still gotta sore throat but much much better and temp gone, he's laughing and playing catch a fish as I write this:) xxxx
Lisa that's a beautiful bump! Mine hasn't really grown much since 16 weeks tbh! But I know from the scans that Brooklyn is growing well, i'll prob have a growth spurt at some point! Xx
Karen it's wonderful to hear the hb isn't it! I never stop being excited to hear it, dh loves the strong kicks he can now feel from the outside, he's amazed that one week he could just about feel and the next they were so hard:) I'd love a home birth but cause Casey was 9 1 and got stuck and I had forceps I'm still gunna have a hospital birth although I'm hoping to attend the new birthing centre at my hospital and go in the water etc:) xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Well, after doubling the injection dosage, I still only ended up with one follicle that's on it's way to maturing. Disappointed that there's only one after taking all the extra meds, but I'm going to try to push past it and wish all my wishes on this follicle.


----------



## garfie

Kat S said:


> Well, after doubling the injection dosage, I still only ended up with one follicle that's on it's way to maturing. Disappointed that there's only one after taking all the extra meds, but I'm going to try to push past it and wish all my wishes on this follicle.

Kat - one is better than none isn't it? - PMA PMA lady, what is the next stage to watch it grow some more?:hugs:

Becks - So pleased Casey is feeling better and the temperature is back to normal:happydance:

Lisa - Gorgeous Bump :hugs:

Karen - If a homebirth is what you want - then you stick to your guns :flower: I can't wait until I hear the heartbeat:happydance:

AFM - Been to see the M/W don't they ask a lot of questions:haha: I've had bloods/urine taken and been told I will be Consultant led due to previous history and baby will be born by c-section at 39 weeks if all goes well:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bash73

Methotrexate for ectopic. My doc is a total quack. I have an appt with a specialist on July 23rd. And if my current doc screws up, the new office told me to call back so that they can start to follow me sooner. Thank GOD!!! I feel like this is never-ending. With this injection, I can't have alcohol (not a big deal, I don't drink...however we have a trip planned to Aruba in less than 3 weeks). This better be finished before then. Now I have an upset stomach from the injection or so I think it's from that. Good luck to all of you. I hope to be back on here in the fall/winter with good news.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bash I'm so sorry to hear your news how awful for you , hugs from me . I hope your trip away give you the opportunity to look after and pamper yourself when all this is over 

Kat it only takes one !!! No more needed just one little healthy egg :) and guess what looks like your well on the way to having one ;) 

AFM another days nearly done , I'm pregnant today and all is ok :) ( its my new mantra ! ) it's har for me to " not go there into moments of panic and as for going to the loo its an ordel ! Lol ..... Having slight cramps , and tingly boobs and a weird pulling sensation left of my belly button . All normal I assume lol


----------



## Oasis717

That's right it only takes one Kat and this could be your little miracle!! Everything crossed xxxx
They do ask loads questions at mw Fi, my mw gives us all the stuff to fill in before we go so it's much quicker, I see mine again on the 25th xxxx
Regina that's exactly the way to go, all is ok today, I still use that now! I still took my temperature until I was about 9 weeks as it comforted me everyday when it was elevated Xxxx
I had my highlighted today, not had it done for 6 months when I usually have it every 3, was a bit worried but as she only uses 6% bleach and it doesn't touch my scalp I know I'm prob being a bit paranoid, dh said he feels like he has a different wife for tonight and to watch out lol. Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Kat - its still good that there is one. Stay positive hun, you still have a good chance. Keep us updated, good luck, fx.

Regina - keep that PMA up, I know its hard not to worry.

Dawn - sorry that you are going through such a hard time. Hope you manage to have a nice time away and get chance to relax. Ready for some PMA. 

Fi - It makes it all real seeing the MW and its good to know that you are being looked after. 

Becks - glad Casey is getting better. 

Karen - you never know you may get your homebirth, keep trying for it. 

How is everyone else today? Lazy morning for me and DH, then went to town to get DS's school trousers (he keeps growing lol) and a few bits and then my 2 classes tonight. DS is at his dad's this weekend and DH is working, goes back Thursday to start nights so said that I will go down and see him Saturday to spend a bit of time together. Then when he goes to work, I will come back home (would have stayed but have got a dog and have a class sun morning), plus don't fancy staying in a male barrack block on RAF unit whilst he is on nights lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I'd like that lol..... All those handsome men with lovely bodies lol...


----------



## Kat S

Wait, unexpected good news! Doc called with my estrogen levels, and they are already way better than trigger day last month! They think another follicle might come out from behind. That would be amazing! So it turns out the Bravelle is helping after all :). I feel much better :)


----------



## dancareoi

Kat that's great news, PMA just be working!

Dawn, lots of hugs your way 

Becks, glad casey is on he mend

Jo, sounds like a relaxing time for you at the moment, great for TTC!

Karen I wouldn't be able to have a home birth as I am classed as high risk due to diabetes and previous section . Strangely though it is no something that appeals to me, this may sound odd but after each of mine were born I was in hosp 3-5 days and I liked the feeling of safety it gave me with a newborn.

Plus when I had youngest I stayed for 5 days to try and get breast feeding sorted . Didn't want to leave, I was getting 3 meals a day delivered to my bed!

Regina keep up the PMA 

Fiona glad your appointment went well. When's your next scan!


----------



## dancareoi

Karen for some strange reason I dreamt about a scan of yours, it must have been the 20 week scan and you had a DVD of if. 

You didn't want to know what sex he baby was but I could clearly see it was a boy!

Be interesting now to see what happens with you.


----------



## josie1234

Regina, not really lol.

Kat - that's great. Keep up that PMA x

Lisa - don't blame you. Make the most of having a rest and being cared for before settling back at home. So strange about your dream, lol. What do you think Karen?

How is everyone else today? Need to order some more opk today.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Karen for some strange reason I dreamt about a scan of yours, it must have been the 20 week scan and you had a DVD of if.
> 
> You didn't want to know what sex he baby was but I could clearly see it was a boy!
> 
> Be interesting now to see what happens with you.

Now when I come to get my 20 week scan, I've warned my other half that if he see's, he is not to let on. I don't want to know and I shall tell them that before they start. I'd prefer a girl, so don't tell me if you think it's a boy!!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Karen for some strange reason I dreamt about a scan of yours, it must have been the 20 week scan and you had a DVD of if.
> 
> You didn't want to know what sex he baby was but I could clearly see it was a boy!
> 
> Be interesting now to see what happens with you.
> 
> Now when I come to get my 20 week scan, I've warned my other half that if he see's, he is not to let on. I don't want to know and I shall tell them that before they start. I'd prefer a girl, so don't tell me if you think it's a boy!!Click to expand...

Are you staying team yellow then? What do you have already!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Are you staying team yellow then? What do you have already!
> 
> Oh yes team yellow!!
> 
> I have a boy 21
> a boy 19
> and a girl 14
> 
> I was so desperate for a girl last time that I refused any scans at all just in case i found out it was a boy. I would have been fine though had she turned out to be a boy. After all the hard work of labour I was just in love with whatever came out!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Karen I wouldn't be able to have a home birth as I am classed as high risk due to diabetes and previous section . Strangely though it is no something that appeals to me, this may sound odd but after each of mine were born I was in hosp 3-5 days and I liked the feeling of safety it gave me with a newborn.

The inner hippy in me doesn't like to be told what to do. I have never been one to follow recipes and instructions and when i had my babies (bar my first) it made me really cross to be told to do this and that and I'd just far rather listen to my inner self and birth that way. I do have a fair bit of medical background (nursing) and did my obs and gynae rotations. It was while out with the community midwifes that I was invited to witness a homebirth and I fell in love with the freedom of the situation. I failed to persuade my OH with my first two to let me homebirth and so I went into hospital, but I hated every minute. I like my own sheets on my own bed and my own cups and food etc. It was so much better for me the third time as I nearly forgot to invite the midwives. I self examined and walked miles around the house while contracting. I got my own space and OH and the children only got up to be there when the Midwife did come after I finally remembered to ring them at 9cm. The first one arrived as Eden was crowning and the second one arived just after. Had they not arrived i would have been perfectly happy anyway. 
I also like the idea that I can have my children there if they want to be. The boys were 8 and 6 when Eden was born and were there for the birth and it was a magical moment. My 21 year old and my 14 year old will also be there when i have this one if I get my homebirth. My 19 year old will be away at conservatoire then, but did say "well I don't want to see your vagina!" He'll e on the end of the phone so that as a family we can all welcome this little one.
I understand that this would freak many people out and I do belive that each person needs an environment they are comfortable and happy in because this lowers their stress and gives them a happy and memorable birth.


----------



## Oasis717

Karen it sounds wonderful! I don't like going into hospital and its only cause of Casey's birth I couldn't do it but it sounds perfect! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Karen you make it sound very relaxing!


----------



## Kat S

I hope I get to join all the pregnant ladies here on this TTC over 40 thread soon! I'm so excited for my u/s tomorrow!! I get to see if I ended up with two follies, or just the one. I need to prepare myself for just one, but I admit my hopes are set on having two. COME ON, DUECES!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Everything crossed for TWO :) loads luck Kat!! Xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Everything crossed for TWO :) loads luck Kat!! Xxxxxx

Best of luck kat

Becks, were you having trouble sleeping last night as you posted in the middle of the night !


----------



## josie1234

Best of luck Kat - hoping for 2 xxx


----------



## josie1234

How is everyone today? I was in a really funny mood yesterday, very emotional, crying for no reason, feeling fed up. Normally like that just before AF is due but far too early for that. DH goes back today but going to visit him on Saturday which will be nice.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all 
Kat fingers and toes crossed here for two :) xxxxxxxx 
Jo I hate days like that :( xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Josie - :hugs: have you tried drinking grapefruit juice from now up until O? - it helps with his swimmers:happydance: and of course it's natural - I drank a glass of the concentrated one with my tablets in the morning - as the taste is quite bitter:flower:

Kat - Oooooh fingers crossed for two - :happydance::happydance:

Karen - There is no way I would be allowed a home birth this time in fact my MW was surprised I was allowed to try naturally last time (which ended up in a c-section). I think it's great that all your family are involved, I could just imagine the reaction my boys would give if I was to give birth at home there would be lots of giggling and pointing I'm sure:haha: Go team yellow:happydance:

Regina - Another day pregnant :happydance:

Lisa/Becks - How are you both today?

AFM - I found it very difficult to wake up this morning and am just coming round from a zombie state:haha: this is not like me at all:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Yeh, I hate days like that, emotions seem to be up and down. Really strange as only like this before AF. Still trying to have PMA. I will drink grapefruit juice, I will try anything lol. 

Looking forward to your update Kat. Its nice to have good news to motivate those still ttc. So hoping that you have 2, sending positive vibes to you x

Regina - how are things with you? You ok? Another day pregnant :thumbup:

Becks - how's Casey? Hope you are having chance to rest and things getting easier.

How is everyone else? Dawn, hope you are ok xx


----------



## josie1234

Fi - I am like a zombie most days lol. Are you sleeping ok? What symptoms have you got at the moment?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Yeh, I hate days like that, emotions seem to be up and down. Really strange as only like this before AF. Still trying to have PMA. I will drink grapefruit juice, I will try anything lol.
> 
> Looking forward to your update Kat. Its nice to have good news to motivate those still ttc. So hoping that you have 2, sending positive vibes to you x
> 
> Regina - how are things with you? You ok? Another day pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Becks - how's Casey? Hope you are having chance to rest and things getting easier.
> 
> How is everyone else? Dawn, hope you are ok xx

Hi jo, we all have our down days, hope you are feeling better today. At least you won't have to wait 4 days to see DH again and also good for TTC as it keeps up the every other day!

Fiona, good sign that you are so tired!

Kat hoping for 2 juicy ones, let us know

Regina, another day ticked off - how many weeks/days are you now, do you have any early scans booked?

Afm I have actually slept better the last few nights although I am finding that I am getting quite tired now towards the end of the day!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, sorry you had a bad day, I get that sometimes with my hormones, days like that are not nice, hope you're better today xxxxx Casey's almost himself again, he had a rash yest which was odd as he's much better but that's gone today, hopefully that's the end of it! Xxx
Lisa I had horrific heartburn last night that kept me up til 4.30am, it was dreadful, I'd run out of gaviscon, dh is getting some today and the rennies did nothing, it was awful! My hips have been a bit better last few days but I'm sleeping propped up now so I think some of the pressures off, I was much worse in all areas with Casey so its funny I'm coping better, weighing more and 5 years older this pregnancy! I'm up 12lb now, talk about a growth spurt! But I'm still wearing my normal clothes in a 12/14 apart from 16 trousers cause of my bump so I'm not too worried xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Jo, sorry you had a bad day, I get that sometimes with my hormones, days like that are not nice, hope you're better today xxxxx Casey's almost himself again, he had a rash yest which was odd as he's much better but that's gone today, hopefully that's the end of it! Xxx
> Lisa I had horrific heartburn last night that kept me up til 4.30am, it was dreadful, I'd run out of gaviscon, dh is getting some today and the rennies did nothing, it was awful! My hips have been a bit better last few days but I'm sleeping propped up now so I think some of the pressures off, I was much worse in all areas with Casey so its funny I'm coping better, weighing more and 5 years older this pregnancy! I'm up 12lb now, talk about a growth spurt! But I'm still wearing my normal clothes in a 12/14 apart from 16 trousers cause of my bump so I'm not too worried xxxxx

Hope you sleep better tonight, there's nothing worse than not being able to sleep .

I have put on 8 pounds so far but have been on maternity clothes for weeks


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, got my gaviscon now so hopefully! I never have bought maternity wear, I seem to get away with just the next size up trousers:) I have an oval shape bump with every pregnancy I think that's way, I'm 5ft 7 so I guess the bump has room to spread out! I would like to have put on a few pounds less but Im not overeating so I guess what's going on is what needs to, I can't believe how hard and frequent movement is now:) xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

So I had FOUR growing follicles!! :happydance: 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!


----------



## Creative

Kat S said:


> So I had FOUR growing follicles!! :happydance: 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!

great news!! keep cultivating!


----------



## josie1234

Kat, that's great, so chuffed for you. woo hoo.


----------



## dancareoi

Kat that's great news! Sorry If I am being thick, but this mean there will be 4 eggs released?

Becks I'm only 5.2 so nowhere for my bump to go but outwards!


----------



## Kat S

dancareoi said:


> Kat that's great news! Sorry If I am being thick, but this mean there will be 4 eggs released?
> 
> Becks I'm only 5.2 so nowhere for my bump to go but outwards!

Thanks!! Well I think only one ovary can release per month, and since I have two on each side, I can have up to 2 eggs.


----------



## Oasis717

Kat that's fantastic!!!! Wow, good for you xxxxx
Aw Lisa I know my friend is 5 2 and she was the same, only one way to go but out! Xxxxx


----------



## bash73

Just a quick hello Ladies...finally some better news for me, my numbers dropped in half. Never thought I'd be happy to hear that!!!!! I feel like I can finally move on from this 6 week nightmare, recover/heal and then start over. Best of luck to all of you and I hope to be back w/news in the near future!


----------



## Oasis717

Dawn I know how you feel, I was the same, I couldn't move on until my hcg was gone and I saw a neg test, that took 3 long months for me:( Wishing you loads luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Dawn - I know what you mean, you just want them down to start again. Hope you are ok, its an emotional rollercoaster. 

Yeh, I am only 5'1 1/2 lol. I was like a ball when I was pg with DS, put on 3 stone, ha ha. he was 8 lbs 4. 

In a better mood now, just taken my spin class at the gym. Things getting busy, taking boot camps in local park starting 1 Jul so been busy sorting all that and also going to do buggyfit classes so its all go. Everything is manic and have no life, lol. Also been asked to take kettlebell classes starting end of Jul. 

So looking forward to going to see DH on Saturday, will be lovely. Nice change to get away for a few hours. 

When will we have more updates/scans etc, like to know what is happening and what everyone is doing. Anything planned for weekend?


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> Just a quick hello Ladies...finally some better news for me, my numbers dropped in half. Never thought I'd be happy to hear that!!!!! I feel like I can finally move on from this 6 week nightmare, recover/heal and then start over. Best of luck to all of you and I hope to be back w/news in the near future!

Dawn I know how you feel too. After my mc in sept i needed body to get back to normal ASAP as I as to have a uNK killer cell test and this has to be after OV . I missed first OV after mc as I was still getting positive OPK due to pg.

We are all desperate for a positive hpt but seeing a positive hpt after mc is the worst thing ever. I was so happy when I finally got negative hpt. It meant I could finally move on.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> So I had FOUR growing follicles!! :happydance: 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: what great news Kat I'm so thrilled for you :)so what is the next step ? 

Jo glad to hear your feeling a bit better and my goodness you must be super fit and in great shape with all you do !!!!! Wish I was sporty :( I blame my parents they never were either lol....

Becks lucky you wow you sound like you are really neat in pregnancy , and lovely and tall . At 5'1 I envy your tallness !!!! 

Dance big hello to you too :) 

AFM tested again its FMU I just can't relax , did with ic and there is progression from Sundays test . The test line is now the same colour as the control line :) 
I also have felt a little nauceous in the afternoons for the past two days . Nothing significant but there all the same :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I'm 4 weeks 3 days today ......... A long way to go and on
At the starting gate ! Ill hopefully get an early scan at around 7 weeks , just waiting on the appointment with the Epu


----------



## josie1234

Regina - I feel knackered at the moment lol. Had a headache all day but feeling ok other than that. My parents were never sporty and neither was I when I was at school, it was only when I joined the RAF that I got into fitness. 

I think when you are taller, the bump looks so much neater as there's more room. Are you waiting to go to the docs Regina?


----------



## josie1234

Time goes slow eh? You just want to get on with the appointments just to check everything is going ok. Hope it goes quick for you, try to keep busy.


----------



## Left wonderin

Doc really only confirms here , all the rest done by the hospital . They don't check hcg levels here , normally the first you see of anyone is your 12 week appointment . Ill get an early scan around 7 weeks hopefully due to my mc and age ! Some benefits of being old lol.... Well at least I hope that's what happens :)


----------



## Left wonderin

And btw I am busy cheering on you and KAT for your BFP ... I've a very busy month planned stalking !!!! And encouraging , and cheering ye on with PMA :)


----------



## josie1234

That's good that you get an early scan. Thanks hun, I don't mind you stalking and I defo don't mind your PMA. 

Had a cry tonight as made the mistake of watching Happy Families on TV. I am coming up to the year point next week so feeling a bit on edge, maybe that's why I am emotional. That's why we are off to Rome for our anniversary. Think I best get off to bed as so tired. Tomorrow is another day for us all and good things come to those who wait. I will get my BFP and if its not this months there's always the months after. Night all xx


----------



## Kat S

LOL, Left wonderin', I hope we can be month-apart bump buddies!! I appreciate all the PMA and encouragement. You know how agonizing this process can be (over and over an over...), and even though I'm having a "good" TTC day, I can get overwhelmed.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> LOL, Left wonderin', I hope we can be month-apart bump buddies!! I appreciate all the PMA and encouragement. You know how agonizing this process can be (over and over an over...), and even though I'm having a "good" TTC day, I can get overwhelmed.

KAT I sure do , it's bloody awful somedays :nope: The days that are good are the ones filled with hope and possibilities :) and with four folicles there is lots of hope and possibilities . I so hope your my bump buddy :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

josie1234 said:


> Time goes slow eh? You just want to get on with the appointments just to check everything is going ok. Hope it goes quick for you, try to keep busy.

Did another test this am , still not believing its real and still so anxious , the days seem endless !! Now I'm in my 12 ww . The tests are showing good progression though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Morning all,

Regina, your PMA is great and infectious. Love it. 

How are the pg ladies today?

For us all TTC (not many of us left on this thread so come on lets keep that PMA going), FX that we will have a sticky bean soon. We will get there. 

Have a good day xx


----------



## josie1234

Tests are looking good Regina. 

I am hoping my opk's come today.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well Jo as you and KAT have now agreed for me to be your personal cheerleaders ( I'm doing it for selfish reasons , I want ya as bump buddies ! ) watch out for the PMA is bucket fulls !!!! Where are you at in your cycle now JO ? I'm so excited for this cycle lol........


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I've looked a FF ..... Have you ever considered the SMEP ? I kinda did it last month , it has a very high success rate


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina, I have just looked that up and will defo try that. Thanks


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, keep us going, LW!! 

Oh I never thought of it that way. Yeah, you are now in the 12 WW! Excruciating yet exciting. Hoping you make it with flying colors!!


----------



## Oasis717

Regina those tests are fab, great progression, rooting for you other ladies, pretty soon this will be a full thread and no one will be waiting for a bfp, how amazing would that be:) xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

OK, so tomorrow is IUI Day! Around 10am-ish EDT

This time a nurse measured me with two on the left at 16 each and one on the right ...I forgot what size but not quite there yet. I swear yesterday's nurse measured on one each side at 18!? I asked, and today's nurse said that some days follicles close together can appear like one follicle and you get a "bad" measurement. She said today they are nice and defined and she's sure of the measurements. 

Hrm...16. I'm worried they won't be big enough to ovulate with the trigger and we'll miss it all. Is that a valid worry? I asked the nurse, and she says they'll be 18 by the time I ovulate tomorrow-ish, and that waiting to do the IUI until Monday (they are closed Sunday) will risk missing ovulation entirely. Damn. I really wish I had one extra day to grow. I hope it's ok. There's nothing I can do to change it, so I just have to hope and pray and be positive.


----------



## josie1234

PMA Kat. You have a good chance hun so stay positive.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Josie...I know you're right!

I had to give myself the Ovidrel injection. Oh my god, I was terrified! But I did it!!! And it was not painful or hard at all. Now I feel silly :haha:


----------



## garfie

PMA PMA Kat - and we are all scared of the unknown so don't feel silly:flower:

You did it:hugs:

Left - Another day pregnant :happydance:

AFM - Feeling a bit sad today - it would have been my Fathers 70th Birthday today - but instead he's in Heaven:cry: Days like Fathers Day (Sunday) and his Birthday are the hardest:cry::cry:

Anyway I need to wipe my tears as my friend is bringing round her 2month old little girl for a cuddle:happydance:

Have a good evening ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> OK, so tomorrow is IUI Day! Around 10am-ish EDT
> 
> This time a nurse measured me with two on the left at 16 each and one on the right ...I forgot what size but not quite there yet. I swear yesterday's nurse measured on one each side at 18!? I asked, and today's nurse said that some days follicles close together can appear like one follicle and you get a "bad" measurement. She said today they are nice and defined and she's sure of the measurements.
> 
> Hrm...16. I'm worried they won't be big enough to ovulate with the trigger and we'll miss it all. Is that a valid worry? I asked the nurse, and she says they'll be 18 by the time I ovulate tomorrow-ish, and that waiting to do the IUI until Monday (they are closed Sunday) will risk missing ovulation entirely. Damn. I really wish I had one extra day to grow. I hope it's ok. There's nothing I can do to change it, so I just have to hope and pray and be positive.

Kat you also need to remember that sperm live 3-5 days so a couple of days before OV would be fine. Try not to worry as that won't help, I know it's easier said than done!

I wasn't sure what smep was so I googled I too. It seems that what me and DH did, we DTD every other day and DTD on day on positive OPK and the 2 following days.

PMA for tomorrow kat.

Jo have a nice day tomorrow.

Fi and Regina , another day closer 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## josie1234

Yes I am right. You are on your way there Kat. PMA PMA PMA

Fi, yes it is sad, my father-in-law died in April and it would also have been his birthday in June, just before our anniversary. Hope my DH will be ok as he is working Father's Day. I know he will be sad. 

Enjoy the cuddles Fi. Right ladies, I am off to kettlebells class. Looking forward to visiting my DH tomorrow. Another day nearly down. OPKs arrived today, woo hoo.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa, yeh I had to look it up too but makes sense


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, hugs for you this weekend. I know it will be hard and I hope you get through it ok.


----------



## Oasis717

garfie said:


> PMA PMA Kat - and we are all scared of the unknown so don't feel silly:flower:
> 
> You did it:hugs:
> 
> Left - Another day pregnant :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Feeling a bit sad today - it would have been my Fathers 70th Birthday today - but instead he's in Heaven:cry: Days like Fathers Day (Sunday) and his Birthday are the hardest:cry::cry:
> 
> Anyway I need to wipe my tears as my friend is bringing round her 2month old little girl for a cuddle:happydance:
> 
> Have a good evening ladies:flower:
> I know exactly what you mean hun, my dad was 70 when I lost him, it will be two yrs this August since he passed, I never go a day without thinking about him or missing him, Sunday will be hard, sending you lots love xxxxxx
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Oh no, Oasis, you as well? I'm so sorry! These holidays are well-meaning, but for those without dads (or who can't be a dad), it's really painful. Hugs to you!


----------



## dancareoi

Kat PMA for tomorrow 

Jo - bring on OV

Becks - v day tomorow!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes unfortunately me too Kat:( Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know Lisa I can't believe I'm 24 weeks tomorrow I think I need to stop weighing myself everyday and do once a week I was 2lb down from yest making 10 on not 12 lol, must been water retention xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so sorry and big hugs for all you ladies missing your Dads on Father's Day xxxxx 
JO last month everyone told me to DTD every other day as before was doing it every day .... I took their advice and look what happened . It's something to do with expelling old sperm and giving healthy sperm the head start lol...... My oh says it worked cause we "got rid " of the bad sperm first lol....... 

I got my date for my early scan today 12th of June , Friday 4 weeks . If all is going well and the little beanie is sticking around till then ill be 8w 4d . I also have the date for my 12 week scan 12 th of August . .... Was just thinking. How ironic it is , I should have been in the same hospital for a different reason that week in July ..... Meeting my first little soul. I'm hoping he/she is with me now and watching over me and my 2nd little beanie xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I forgot to tell you guys something weird that I've put meaning onto now , even at the time it happened I thought that's a bit weird . About two days after o/v last month I'd just hoovered the hall and mopped the floors . There was nothing left on them . I walked down the hall and when I looked down there was a perfect silver / white feather at my feet . Have no idea where it came from and how it ended up where it did . I picked it up and thought that's weird and put it on the hall table . I thought nothing more of it until later that day I found it on the kitchen window . OH swears he didn't move it ! Anyway this feather for some reason took on a big significance for me ... I'm not usually that type of person , practical you see ....... Well I googled it and what did I find . A unexplained feather is a sign of an angel trying to communicate ........ Maybe it was my little one giving me a sign it was my time and all will be ok . That feather is now in the memory box of my little soul xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> I forgot to tell you guys something weird that I've put meaning onto now , even at the time it happened I thought that's a bit weird . About two days after o/v last month I'd just hoovered the hall and mopped the floors . There was nothing left on them . I walked down the hall and when I looked down there was a perfect silver / white feather at my feet . Have no idea where it came from and how it ended up where it did . I picked it up and thought that's weird and put it on the hall table . I thought nothing more of it until later that day I found it on the kitchen window . OH swears he didn't move it ! Anyway this feather for some reason took on a big significance for me ... I'm not usually that type of person , practical you see ....... Well I googled it and what did I find . A unexplained feather is a sign of an angel trying to communicate ........ Maybe it was my little one giving me a sign it was my time and all will be ok . That feather is now in the memory box of my little soul xxxxxx

That is beautiful, your own little angel is looking out for you.

I've also read in the past that when you lose a little one , their little soul stays with you just waiting for another chance.

This could be your little ones way of saying I'm still here and I'm staying this time!


----------



## Left wonderin

That made me cry :( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

That's beautiful Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Teaching a jewellery making class to two ladies this morning. I am feeling so sick it's unreal. This could proove embarrassing. At least it's in my work room.


----------



## crazymam

well I go away for a week and come back and find I have missed a :bfp: !!!!
Congratulations Left!!! So pleased for you, I shall have to go away more often haha next holiday I have booked is in 3 weeks ladies so I expect more good news when I come back:happydance:
Hope everyone is doing ok, all ladies with bumps doing well and those still waiting hope you keeping those positive thoughts.
I think this thread alone has certainly proved us older mums still have what it takes.
The feather story was lovely, I have heard about white feathers before. When my grandfather died I kept finding them in the weirdest of places.
My dog actually knew I was pregnant before I did. She wouldn't leave my side, literally. The morning I tested I had come down for brekkie and there were two robin red breasts singing in my garden outside kitchen window, bearing in mind it was freezing outside and still winter and had never seen them before. They were there every morning I tested and when I stopped testing and finally accepted I was pregnant and had no doubts they left??? Probably just a coincidence 
AFM
I am feeling great now, sickness gone, tiredness gone, back into my exercise routine, still checking heartbeat every other day though haha and bump growing rapidly now! . Next scan on 28th x


----------



## Left wonderin

Crazy ! Your 18 weeks on the way to 19 already. Where did that time go !!!! Thanks for going away :winkwink: its a week to the day I got my BFP , its gone quickly enough but every day ( or should I say trip to the toilet ) feels like an eternity :haha: can't remember if I said I got a date for my early scan .... Role on the 12th of July !!!!


----------



## Kat S

LW, so glad you got your scan scheduled! Aww your BFP anniversary...so cute! Keep sticking, little bean!!


----------



## josie1234

Loved the feather story, beautiful.

Next holiday in 3 weeks, Jan, I will see what I can do lol. Still working on that BFP. Glad to hear that you are feeling ok. That time seems to have flown.

How is everyone else today? I had a lovely time visiting DH today, had a wander around Wycombe. Now back home chilling, tired after the drive (only an hour and half each way) but it was so nice getting away. Early night for me I think.


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you had a nice day Jo, not been out myself, sickness back today:( xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

I had my IUI this morning, and it went great. Unfortunately, the lab is closed on Saturdays, so though they can do the sperm wash, etc, they can't give me hard #'s. They do look at it carefully through a microscope and are familiar enough with that to offer a ballpark number. They said it looks to be about 25-30 mil post wash, which is what he was last month (with a 99% motility). So we're pleased with those numbers. They let us look in the microscope, too! Very cool :)

So now I'm home, feeling a little crampy on the left (which is where I had two juicy follies). Now I waaaaaait for two weeks and try hard not to symptom spot...especially since I did Bravelle and had the trigger, which totally can give you preg symptoms the whole TWW.


----------



## Oasis717

Wonderful news Kat, everything crossed for the next two weeks for you!! Xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. Not good hun, you are having a tough time of it. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## josie1234

Kat - how's your PMA? Hope you are keeping strong and thinking positive. Loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## josie1234

Kat - keeping my FX'd for you. Its hard not to symptom spot, confusing when you get the symptoms from Bravelle and trigger. Stay positive, good numbers xxxx


----------



## Kat S

It's really good right now! Husband's sample was a winner, we have two eggs...everything went right! This is it :happydance:

After the procedure when I was lying there for the 15 min, I visualized the spermies intercepting the eggies and fertilizing. LET'S DO THIS!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jox it's not everyday at least anymore xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

That's good then, hope the good days make up for the bad.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, glad u had a nice day, when's hubby back again?

Becks. Sorry to hear you are sicky again, hopefully be better tomorrow

Kat glad today went well, fingers crossed now and PMA 

Jan I didn't realise you'd been away , I was wandering why you hasn't been around , hope you are keeping well.

Karen hope your sickness has gone now 

Regina and Fiona , another day nearer


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, Brooklyn has just had his crazy mad moments same time every night and dh and me have been watching my belly jumping all over the show, so funny, makes up for the sickness anyday, I get much much more frequent movement now but he always seems to have a late night crazy half hour every night lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

He is gonna be a night owl !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Haha just like us:) xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - DH is back in the morning (Monday). And he is on leave, so he will be home 4 days, then an extra 4 days (that he would have been working) and then another 4 days, yippee.

Becks - that is lovely, sounds like Brooklyn is having a little dance in there, lol.

Hope everyone else is ok. Gotta rush off for my class this morning, have a good day xx


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG Jo do you ever stop ? It's great about your OH , enjoy every second :) lots n lots of b'ding to be done :) GO CATCH THAT EGG :)


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Lisa - DH is back in the morning (Monday). And he is on leave, so he will be home 4 days, then an extra 4 days (that he would have been working) and then another 4 days, yippee.
> 
> Becks - that is lovely, sounds like Brooklyn is having a little dance in there, lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Gotta rush off for my class this morning, have a good day xx

Jo that will be perfect for TTC and smep this month.

Reginas right, do you ever stop!


----------



## josie1234

No, unfortunately not lol. I am starting Boot camps from 1 Jul in local park so busy sorting stuff out for that. Also paid licence fee for Buggyfit (Fitness with prams) so need to start looking at sorting that out.

Busy busy, hoping my sweatshirt and t-shirt with logos arrive this week and flyers are coming this week too. So exciting. Hope people turn up lol. 

Yes perfect timing for SMEP. In a good mood today so bring on that BD tomorrow. PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Kat S

(Please please please let me be pregnant!!) <--pathetic, desperate refrain in my head since I woke up this morning. 

It's infuriating that all I can do is sit here and go on with my life for the next week and a half - two weeks until I find out. At least during the stim phase I get injections and feel like I'm doing something...well, I AM doing something I guess. But during the TWW, there's just nothing to do but sit there and wait. I need to somehow turn it into a nice "hopeful" phase. I've done everything I could to get good eggs, I had my IUI, so now I should be able to relax and just let things be. Instead I sit here obsessing with the hope that it all worked. AHHHHHHHH! ](*,)


----------



## josie1234

Kat - hope the time goes quick for you. Try to keep busy. Keep thinking positive. I know it is easier said than done though. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo the SMEP appears to have a very high success rate !! My attempt at it this month started a day late on cd 9 instead of 8 which obviously didn't matter lol......... 

Come on JO and KAT I'm rooting for you both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

I started on CD 7 Regina as that was when I saw DH so hopefully will have a good chance.


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies, how are you all today?

Dawn - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you and hoping things are going as best that they can.

Kat - are you keeping busy??? PMA PMA PMA 

Regina - thank you, I know you are all rooting for us, its nice that the pg outnumber those ttc, there's hope out there for us and we can do it!

Just realised that I am on CD 9 already lol, last couple of days been so busy, I lost track of time. DH is currently upstairs sleeping off his night shift but said I will wake him later lol,:winkwink:

My Bootcamp flyers arrive tomorrow, woo hoo. Trying to sort out my Buggyfit stuff at the mo. 

SMEP is going to work for me, I can feel it in my water.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just quickly popping in - before I go to bed.

I am glad you are all okay - I may be quiet for a few days my spotting has turned from brown to red and the Midwife has told me to rest up until my scan on Wednesday.

At the moment my symptoms are still here - but my body has played that trick before:cry: I am also feeling sick - but I think it is more nerves than anything - need to try and get my PMA back :blush:

I will catch up soon :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Fi I'm so sorry you're experiencing red blood, I know its scary but it can still be quite normal, try to rest and relax I know its easier said than done, I'm really glad you have a scan coming up so you can see all is ok, remember how much the mc rate drops once a hb is seen on a scan as you have, sending you loads love hunni xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Fi, hope you are ok, I know it must be a worry but try to rest and take it easy. Hope it stops soon. Sending you hugs and positive vibes hun xxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Josie, CD 9...almost there! Have fun!

Garfie, I'm glad you under such good care, and I hope everything is ok!! Update us as much as you want...we're here for you!!

AFM, I got through Day 1 of my TWW (which is really 12 days as I have a slightly shorter cycle). Got some cleaning done and watched a bunch of Sex and the City episodes on tv. That's always fun as long as it's not the season Charlotte is trying and failing to get pregnant. Thankfully, it was the season she got divorced and Carrie's book came out.

Wednesday is my 9th wedding anniversary, so we're driving down to Cape May (the beach by a town with lots of quaint old Victorian houses) for a romantic overnight stay in a Victorian B&B. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just quickly popping in - before I go to bed.
> 
> I am glad you are all okay - I may be quiet for a few days my spotting has turned from brown to red and the Midwife has told me to rest up until my scan on Wednesday.
> 
> At the moment my symptoms are still here - but my body has played that trick before:cry: I am also feeling sick - but I think it is more nerves than anything - need to try and get my PMA back :blush:
> 
> I will catch up soon :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## josie1234

Sounds lovely Kat, have a nice time xx


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just quickly popping in - before I go to bed.
> 
> I am glad you are all okay - I may be quiet for a few days my spotting has turned from brown to red and the Midwife has told me to rest up until my scan on Wednesday.
> 
> At the moment my symptoms are still here - but my body has played that trick before:cry: I am also feeling sick - but I think it is more nerves than anything - need to try and get my PMA back :blush:
> 
> I will catch up soon :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona I had terrible bleeding with my third . It started off with some red blood. An early scan showed a blood clot in my womb which they said would bleed again and it did. 

I remember standing in the shower and the blood was dripping out, just like a tap had been turned on!

I had to wait a couple of weeks for a scan at 9 weeks, which shod clot has reduced and baby was fine.

That little baby has just turned 3 and has spent the afternoon lining up shoes on the kitchen floor, has 22 pairs there at the moment!

Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Kat S

3 dpiui and my PMA is dwindling to nothing and the negativity is returning. HELP!!


----------



## josie1234

Oh come on Kat, keep going, you are getting there hun and you have had good numbers. This is going to be your month hun, PMA PMA PMA PMA.

Stop thinking negative and think of good things. I am sending you hugs and positive vibes. You can do it xxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Josie. I need to find a way to get my PMA back. I hate sitting here feeling sorry for myself when I don't even know anything yet. It's stupid! But I somehow fell into the negativity vortex and I can't seem to climb back out today.


----------



## josie1234

Try to keep busy or do something you enjoy or pamper yourself or something. Be productive, housework, anything to take your mind off it. Good luck hun


----------



## garfie

Kat - I scrubbed out all my kitchen cupboards and fridge remember when I was in the TWW - I agree keep yourself busy or go for a pamper day or read a good book:haha:

Come on Kat - PMA PMA PMA and lots of BIG :hugs: as well

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Had my scan today ladies, it's taken four trips up there but at last she got her heart measurement she wanted and was v pleased, no problems, he was still on his stomach but slightly turned just enough so she could get to it. That's it til 32 weeks thankfully. Mw next Tuesday. 

Fi how's the spotting, hope everyone else is ok, v muggy today am not liking it! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Great news on the scan hun :happydance::happydance:

My spotting seems to have stopped - but I don't feel as bloated today but feeling heavier in the uterus area (wonder if this is the pain the midwife warned me about:shrug:)

All will be revealed tomorrow I'm trying to keep up the PMA and keeping myself busy without any lifting, stretching etc etc - so I ended up going for lunch with mum instead:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> Thanks, Josie. I need to find a way to get my PMA back. I hate sitting here feeling sorry for myself when I don't even know anything yet. It's stupid! But I somehow fell into the negativity vortex and I can't seem to climb back out today.

Kat :hi: So lady what negative thoughts have you been having ? Lets be having them :flower: the girls are right go fond yourself a project :) time is your enemy in the TWW too much of it and MR negativity starts to creep in and take hold !! Don't let him lol !!!!! Do something you need to use your mind for , crossword ? Sudoku , tv quiz , reading anything but thinking !!!! I know its so hard but its worth it !!! I'm having to try really hard myself these days . But the days it works I feel just great , the rest I'm a wreak :) come on girl we both can do this :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Aww, Left! You are so good to me! Despite your own difficult moments here you are dragging me up to my feet again. Thank you so much!

Husband got me out of the house on this poop-y, rainy day. Took me for Chick fil A and then shopping for a weekender bag for our trip to Cape May tomorrow. Now? I'm going to paint the living room!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kat, hope you managed to get the painting done, have a great time away, try to relax and enjoy yourself. xxx

AFM - p-d off as just had to pay £800 for our Border Collie to have an xray as he has been limping, can't claim off insurance as it is pre-existing and we changed insurance companies. said it is arthiritis in elbow. prev said they can't do anything if it is arthiritis but told DH today about having a CT scan (£1300) which may mean surgery £thousands of pounds but if we don't want to go that way, there are tablets. Seriously!!!! are vets after the money or what! Don't get me wrong, I love my dog and don't want to see him suffer but if there's nothing they can do for arthiritis, ie can't cure it, then why pay out all that money.

Anyway, I have opened the wine. Just had my tea after my 2 classes and now going to chill. DH out for a drink with his mate, we BD twice last night lol. Told him no go tonight he he. 

Hope you all have a good night xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, I know she said she wasn't worried about his heart but it's reassuring that she gotta proper look at it today and we know for sure now there's no probs, so glad you're spotting has stopped, loads luck for tomorrow hunni, let us know soon as you can xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that's terrible, how can it cost that much that's pure extortion!!! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat what colour you painting the room , I'm looking formideasmformmy bedroom it is so in need of a makeover , something calming and luxurious ( and cheap ! ) lol 

I love the movies , love going in the afternoon when there is no one else there ...mmm sounds like a plan in the near future lol........ The next two weeks will be filled with ups and downs there is nothing more certain :) but when ya feel a down coming on ...... We are here :)


----------



## Left wonderin

JO had to re-read the bit about the wine again , I'd love nothing more than a glass of red wine now . Enjoy xxxxxx hehehehe SMEP is good !!! Are you Opk testing yet ?


----------



## josie1234

Becks - great about the scan


----------



## josie1234

Oops, clicked post reply when I hadn't finished. Becks - great news on the scan, time seems to be flying, hope it is the same for you. I know it is extortionate. I was fuming. DH told me on the phone when I got in from my class. Might have to have another glass of wine, lol, it is white wine Regina but I do like a glass or red too. 

Regina, how are things with you, you got lots of symptoms?? Yes it is nice to decorate (but cost adds up) but it makes such a difference in the house eh? 

Fi - hope you are ok hun, bet your emotions are up and down. Big hugs to you. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## josie1234

Regina, yes I've been OPK testing, just once a day at the moment. Negatives at the moment.


----------



## dancareoi

Kat - TWW is the worst because as you say you can't do anything with TTC but just wait. As everyone says keep busy and plent of PMA .

Becks glad you got the scan sorted and you know for sure all is good.

Fiona, hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow.

Regina. Hope you are doing ok.

Jo good luck with the smep! Sounds like you needed the wine after all that exercise!

Afm, baby wasn't so busy over the weekend but has gone back to normal routine the last couple of days.

Baby doesn't like been prodded though! Saw my midwife today just to listen to HB. She always has a feel to see where baby is and baby is all on the right hand side again . Anyway when she put the Doppler in place baby gave a big kick as I'd to see get off and leave me alone !

Seems to get busy as well when I am writing anything on my phone, like now!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know Lisa Brooklyn's the same, everytime I write on here he kicks away, but he always has a mad time around 11pm, I notice movement most of the day now, apparently they sleep 12/14 hours a day but I don't think he does! I've noticed whenever I'm in the shower or watering the garden with the hose he kicks loads too:) xxx
Thanks Jo it is going really quickly now I must admit! I guess the 32 week scan will be here before I know it. Hope you can sort something for your dog, I think 800 is disgusting for an x ray, there's no way it would actually cost that much for them to do it, I'd be hopping mad! Xxx


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> Kat what colour you painting the room , I'm looking formideasmformmy bedroom it is so in need of a makeover , something calming and luxurious ( and cheap ! ) lol
> 
> I love the movies , love going in the afternoon when there is no one else there ...mmm sounds like a plan in the near future lol........ The next two weeks will be filled with ups and downs there is nothing more certain :) but when ya feel a down coming on ...... We are here :)

It's called "Lost Atlantis" by Behr
https://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/a1/a183ef49-603a-49e3-98a6-e0e8f92de683_400.jpg

My bedroom wall is dark purple and my sewing room wall is a light silvery/grey purple. I'm so happy with my new wall in the living room! Really makes the fireplace pop since I left that white.

Cramping is annoying me on the left side. Ugh. Probably two more days of that before they ease up.


----------



## josie1234

Morning all

Becks - glad that time is going quick and Brooklyn is active, bet it brings a smile to your face. Well, we paid the money for the xray but don't think I am going to pay for all the other stuff. As far as I am aware it can be managed with tablets and diet. I am seeing the vet again on 2 Jul, hope she is ready for me!!!

Kat - colours sound lovely, bet it looks nice. Hope time goes quick for you with you going away. Have a great time x

Lisa - how are you today? When is your actual due date? Hope your sugars are under control with all your injections.

Fi - hope you are still taking it easy.

Dawn - still thinking of you and hoping you are ok.

Jan and Regina - how are you both today?

Apologies if I've missed anyone. AFM - temp not really fluctuating too much and still no pos OPK as yet. Feeling tired today. Got to finish cleaning as my mam is coming down tomorrow to look after DS whilst we go away. Also got to make a cake and go food shopping.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Becks - glad that time is going quick and Brooklyn is active, bet it brings a smile to your face. Well, we paid the money for the xray but don't think I am going to pay for all the other stuff. As far as I am aware it can be managed with tablets and diet. I am seeing the vet again on 2 Jul, hope she is ready for me!!!
> 
> Kat - colours sound lovely, bet it looks nice. Hope time goes quick for you with you going away. Have a great time x
> 
> Lisa - how are you today? When is your actual due date? Hope your sugars are under control with all your injections.
> 
> Fi - hope you are still taking it easy.
> 
> Dawn - still thinking of you and hoping you are ok.
> 
> Jan and Regina - how are you both today?
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. AFM - temp not really fluctuating too much and still no pos OPK as yet. Feeling tired today. Got to finish cleaning as my mam is coming down tomorrow to look after DS whilst we go away. Also got to make a cake and go food shopping.

Hi jo, sugar levels haven't been too bad but did have to up insulin slightly yesterday but that's the first time in a week so not too bad.

Am I right in thinking you are off to Rome . Did I read that somewhere?


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - bet its a nightmare trying to keep on top of it all. Yes we are off to Rome on Friday, come back on Tuesday. Starting to get excited. It will be so nice.


----------



## garfie

Just a quick pop in - Josie get some tablets called YUMOVE for your collie - think you can get them off ebay, our spaniel who is no spring chicken was limping and the vets said he needs blood tests, scans etc he's nearly 13 to old to be messing about.

A junior vet came in and said here get these tablets for him and since he has had one a day he's like a little pup again running around and enjoying life:happydance:

When our collie goes the same way - then we will know what to do:flower:

Try them what have you to lose?

AFM - Just a quick tidy up and I will be off to wait for my scan:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Fi - I will try them. Good luck for the scan hun 

:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Hope those tablets work Jo:) def worth a try! Loads luck Fi xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona I am so sorry, sending lots of hugs your way. Xxx


----------



## Kat S

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No NO NOOOOO!!! Oh god!! Sweetie...I am just heartbroken for you! This isn't fair! I wish I could be there to give you massive hugs. All I can do is say how sorry I am and that I and everyone else will be here day or night to listen anytime you need.


----------



## Creative

Fiona that is sooooo sad. Kat has it bang on when she describes it as heart breaking. sat here crying for you.


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Fiona, I'm absolutely devastated to read that, I'm so so sorry hunni, I wish I could say something to help but I know myself that no words can ever make a difference to how you're feeling right now, it's beyond unfair, I just wanted to send you love, that we're all here for you and if you need anything at all just say. All the love in the world to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Fiona, I am devastated for you hun. Gutted. There are no words to console you and or make anything better for you. Wish I could give you a big hug in person. Sat here with tears in my eyes. I will say a little prayer for you and lots of love to you and your family xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Fiona :( Its not fair , not fair at all :( Becks is right there are no words to make this better , just know we are here for you whenever you need us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazymam

Fiona, what can I say except :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry::cry:
I have been there before and there is no worse feeling in the world. xxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks once again ladies:hugs::hugs:

Today I am feeling numb and still pregnant but I know I probably am not - I have thought of all scenarios (about 3am this morning) I thought maybe there was something shadowing it's heart?/maybe it was on it's belly (can they turn this early?)/maybe the ultrasound wasn't strong enough - oh I don't know it just keeps going around and around in my head :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I keep also hearing the sono voice "I'm sorry Fiona it doesn't look good" I thought he was joking and I felt like I was in a tunnel. Hubby has since told me I swore:blush: and screamed and screamed - I can't remember.

I just don't know what to do with myself I can't stop crying, I'm not dressed.

I got a scan pic yesterday as well as I thought that would help - all I can see is a perfect baby:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am having a final scan on Tuesday and then will book a DNC - I think I will also request testing be carried out on the baby if they can collect it:cry:

I feel shit:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crazymam

garfie said:


> Thanks once again ladies:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Today I am feeling numb and still pregnant but I know I probably am not - I have thought of all scenarios (about 3am this morning) I thought maybe there was something shadowing it's heart?/maybe it was on it's belly (can they turn this early?)/maybe the ultrasound wasn't strong enough - oh I don't know it just keeps going around and around in my head :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I keep also hearing the sono voice "I'm sorry Fiona it doesn't look good" I thought he was joking and I felt like I was in a tunnel. Hubby has since told me I swore:blush: and screamed and screamed - I can't remember.
> 
> I just don't know what to do with myself I can't stop crying, I'm not dressed.
> 
> I got a scan pic yesterday as well as I thought that would help - all I can see is a perfect baby:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am having a final scan on Tuesday and then will book a DNC - I think I will also request testing be carried out on the baby if they can collect it:cry:
> 
> I feel shit:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona I really feel for you and don't know what to say except that you will get through it. I went through exactly the same scenario just over 16/17 years ago, except they told me to go away and come back in two weeks in case I had my dates wrong. so I had two weeks of not knowing!!! Then to go back and be be told again no heartbeat was heartbreaking, I had a d and c too, but I did go on to fall pregnant straight away, and I mean straight away in the first cycle and went to have a beautiful healthy baby girl, so there can be a silver lining although you wont think it at the moment, My best advice is to cry, have a really good cry, and after your d and c go out and have a good drink, only don't come home and fall over like I did! You need to grieve its only natural, and yes you will feel crap , but things will get better and this angel needed to make way for the healthy baby you will be holding in the future :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I know exactly how you feel Fi, it's so hard to find a way to keep going cause it feels like your world just stopped, I did exactly the same with my second loss, I hoped and hoped and prayed and prayed between scans that I'd get a miracle, because it happens and you want it so badly you won't be able to help hoping. It's completely normal. Go with how you feel, do exactly what you want to do, don't get dressed, cry when you need to, you need to grieve as much as it hurts so much to do so. I wish with all my heart things were not this way, I haven't stopped thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Fiona xxxxx getting dressed is over rated anyway !!! Thinking of you all the time . I'm so glad you have that perfect picture of your baby , mine brought me such comfort and lives in my locker beside my bed . I wish there was some magic formula or saying to make this better for you but I know there is not :( Hang in there fiona , I know it doesn't feel like it right now but it will all be ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona we all know exactly what you are feeling right now and the thoughts that are running through your head , it's only natural.

I have scan pictures of all my little ones, which I keep safe by my bed. I also have actual photographs of my little one who was born sleeping in jan last year. After that loss. Although extremely upsetting, I kept the photos by my bed and used to speak to my little one every night , tell it how much It was loved and kiss it good night. I also took a photo away with us, just to keep my little one close.

But as they say, time is a healer and gradually you move on to the next chapter 

In the early days it is impossible look ahead or understand why this could have happened again.

My mom has always said that everything happens for a reason and that your life has already been mapped out for you. At the moment you won't be able to see that, but gradually time will move on, things will happen and one day you will look back and say, yes that was meant to be .

I have said his before on this thread but will say it again. In July 2009 I suffered my first loss at approx 8 weeks, I was devastated, things like this happened to other people not me.

However, 2 months later I was pg again and in may 2010 my beautiful little boy was born. I look back now and think, yes it was all meant to be . Without that loss Eoin would not be with us today. I know I would have another child, but not Eoin, he would not have been given the gift of life .

This gorgeous little monkey, who currently loves nothing more than to take every piece of his jigsaw puzzles and line then up from the kitchen, down the hall to he lounge and back again, would not be with us today and we would have missed the chance to know and love him . 

He truly is a rainbow .

I know I doesnt feel like it now, but things will get better and one day you will look back and say, yes it was meant to be.


----------



## josie1234

Fiona thinking of you hun. Try to keep hope and hopefully you will go on to have a little baby to love and cherish. We all know that nothing makes sense and there seems no reason and why me? It is so hard and nothing said can make you feel any better. It is one year today for us, . We are here for you. Love and hugs xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Fiona thinking of you hun. Try to keep hope and hopefully you will go on to have a little baby to love and cherish. We all know that nothing makes sense and there seems no reason and why me? It is so hard and nothing said can make you feel any better. It is one year today for us, . We are here for you. Love and hugs xx

:hugs: on your angelversary


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, this poem was read at our little ones funeral. I carry a copy of this around with me at all times, on a credit sized card. Every time I read it, it makes me cry, but at the same time brings comfort.

An Angel Never Dies

Don&#8217;t let them say I wasn&#8217;t born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
I&#8217;ve loved you from the start.

Although my body you can&#8217;t hold
It doesn&#8217;t mean I&#8217;m gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, I&#8217;ll fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

You&#8217;ll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesn&#8217;t make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

I&#8217;m watching over all you do,
Another child you&#8217;ll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then you&#8217;ll understand.

Although I&#8217;ve never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesn&#8217;t mean I never was,
An Angel never dies. 



Status: Online


----------



## Oasis717

I've read that before Lisa, it's a truely beautiful poem xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I've read that before Lisa, it's a truely beautiful poem xxxxx

It is isn't it, to me it says it all.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance , that is so so beautiful , it made me well up! ( I'm a bit emotional theses day ! ) it really does say it all . Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, how is everyone today?

Has anyone any thoughts on whooping cough vaccine when pg? Had txt tonight of dd friends mom, her 2 month old daughter is isolation on HDU unit, on 2 lots of antibiotics and an iv drip!

It's not been clinically tested on of women so its a bit worrying whether its better to have it done or not.

I had similar dilemma when pg with youngest and the swine flu jab, which I did have 

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Oasis717

It's a bit of a hard night for me, a year ago today I was in hospital miscarrying, so will be glad when this day passes. I won't be having the vaccine, there's no long term research been done to say it's safe in pregnancy, they are just going on the fact of how long it's been used on infants, the NHS website states that, so for me personally I won't be having it as I could never have a jab with no safety testing in pregnancy, I know many women have though. It's a worry, I feel it's like being stuck between a rock and a hard place. For the same reason I didn't have the swine flu jab and had no problems. Xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

The fact is it is not whooping cough only. It's whooping cough, diptheria and tetanus. They don't even tell you that in the blurb.

I saw two children with whooping cough when I was nursing 23 years ago it is very very nasty. 
I also came accross it last year when a friend contracted it. 10 months on she is stilll undergoing speach therapy and has been robbed of her beautiful singing voice and can barely speak. 
I am still in two minds though. 
I have also been told that as a preggnant mum I should get the flue jab as well..


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's right it's not just the whooping cough vaccine it's the sane dtap that they use on infants xx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs:Becks anniversary s are always hard :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

It's also not licensed for use in pregnancy and doesn't guarantee protection, bit worrying x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, I couldn't think of anything else until the time I woke from my emergency d and c had passed. Very hard:( xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a quick pop in - my head is still all over the place:dohh: but knowing I have all your love and support is helping :hugs:

I still have two very lively boys to entertain - 3 if you count hubby :haha: so it isn't easy:nope:

Thanks for the lovely poem Lisa - my waterworks started again:cry::hugs:

Becks - :hugs:

Kat/Josie - How is the PMA holding up - love what you have done to the fireplace Kat it really stands out :happydance:

Left - Another day :hugs:

AFM - I am trying to keep busy but I have some crappy cramping going on - wondering if I will even make it to the DNC as when I wipe it's like the end of your period - which of course this time will mean the beginning for me:cry: I am also wondering if I could have passed it - without much pain or bleeding kind of like a slow m/c (is there such a thing:shrug:) see what I mean my head is a mess:cry:

Oh no something I've just realised:wacko: - I have had 3 babies die around the same time in June 2011, 2012, 2013 what the hell does that mean:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, I'm so sorry you're going through this, it's the worst it really is, the waiting is awful, I had that with my second loss of last year, two one after the other was devastating. Sending you so much love xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Fiona , 
Not sure there is such a thing as a "slow miscarriage " it's probably just taking time . 
June has not been a kind or happy month for you in the last few years :( Hang in there girl xxxxxx How old are your boys Fiona ?


----------



## garfie

Left - I know I think I'm just clutching at straws:wacko: my boys are 10 & 12 :happydance:

How are you feeling today - symptoms getting stronger?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh love ages .... Just about to hit the realm of the teen years lol., where all the REAL fun begins :haha: Garfie the symptoms are mild enough , empty pit feeling but not nothing appealing to me to eat . Episodes of feeling mild nauceouness but that only kick in in the pm and comes and goes. Boobs not feeling very sore and I'm having great difficulty with restless legs and falling asleep . To be honest none of that matters , I won't even begin to contemplating relaxing until after my scan on the 12th of July . As we all know nothing is certain xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Garfi, I truly wish that any of our baby loss pain made sense somehow, but I haven't found any sense in it. It's just harsh and cruel and not fair. I hope your m/c is as painless and short as possible. Hugs to you. You have the solace of two wonderful boys, and I hope they are being extra good to you.


----------



## Kat S

Well, here it is 8 dpiui. Today I have slight breast tenderness and yesterday my bout of constipation ended rather epically. Both are sure signs that AF is on the way. Last night I had a terrible, vivid dream that I got my period and it was all over for good. I know that was just my subconscious working out my fears. I just haven't had a good feeling about this cycle since about day 3 or 4.

The reason I'm so very down about it is because the money we set aside to do this is gone. I don't have years more to try because of my age as well as our empty bank account. Hell, I don't have months left to try. This cycle may have been it unless we find some magical secret money somewhere. We refuse to go into debt to try to conceive, so we set aside a certain amount of money and hoped that would be enough. It wasn't.


----------



## Left wonderin

Vivid dreams and sore boobs is all good ! Your not out yet Kat xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm having terrible trouble with restless legs Regina, it's so annoying, trying to watch tele in the evening and just need to constantly move my legs as the feeling is so weird when it comes, having a lovely day at my mil at her mums house which is where I want to be on a day like today xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm having terrible trouble with restless legs Regina, it's so annoying, trying to watch tele in the evening and just need to constantly move my legs as the feeling is so weird when it comes, having a lovely day at my mil at her mums house which is where I want to be on a day like today xxxxxxx

Becks I am having the same problem with July legs in an evening. At night in bed its my hips !


----------



## Oasis717

I'm exactly the same Lisa! Legs in the evening mostly don't tend to get it in the day and hips at night, it's such an odd feeling that restless legs isn't it, the only thing that makes it go is to move them:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I get it form time to time when I'm over tired , now I'm getting it every night ! I'm like a jack in the box from about 9.30pm ..... I just CAN'T stop moving in the bed its awful !!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Funny how pregnancy affects it, I've had it every now and then but not as much as this! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick pop in - my head is still all over the place:dohh: but knowing I have all your love and support is helping :hugs:
> 
> I still have two very lively boys to entertain - 3 if you count hubby :haha: so it isn't easy:nope:
> 
> Thanks for the lovely poem Lisa - my waterworks started again:cry::hugs:
> 
> Becks - :hugs:
> 
> Kat/Josie - How is the PMA holding up - love what you have done to the fireplace Kat it really stands out :happydance:
> 
> Left - Another day :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I am trying to keep busy but I have some crappy cramping going on - wondering if I will even make it to the DNC as when I wipe it's like the end of your period - which of course this time will mean the beginning for me:cry: I am also wondering if I could have passed it - without much pain or bleeding kind of like a slow m/c (is there such a thing:shrug:) see what I mean my head is a mess:cry:
> 
> Oh no something I've just realised:wacko: - I have had 3 babies die around the same time in June 2011, 2012, 2013 what the hell does that mean:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona, i think it means next time you get pg it won't be June and everything will be fine

Becks hope your angelversary passed peacefully.

Afm - I'm a pumpkin !


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Afm - I'm a pumpkin !

Wow that sounds huge!! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, I'm glad to have passed the first anniversary, spent a lovely day at my in laws xx Yes a pumpkin sounds huge! I've def got bigger this last two weeks:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

had 28 week scan scan today, we are still team pink, she opened her legs to give us a good look!

I have a biconuate shaped womb and she Is wedged on the right hand side, head down, she'll hopefully stay that way as not much room to move.

She weighs approx 2.12 at the moment! If she continues to follow the line she'll be 7.2-7.4 when born


----------



## Creative

That will be a nice weight, not too big and not too small


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> That will be a nice weight, not too big and not too small

I have had 3 nice weight babies 

DS - 6.3
Dd - 7.3
DS - 6.13


----------



## Oasis717

That's great news Lisa, Casey was 9 1 and dh was 9 8 so I'm not expecting a nice size lol xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> That's great news Lisa, Casey was 9 1 and dh was 9 8 so I'm not expecting a nice size lol xxxxxx

That makes my eyes water just thinking about it!

When I had my first I was still at work and a girl I worked with was pg the same time as me, her first was 12 pounds . She was advised to have a section! I believe her second was nearer 13!

Phew! Definately eye watering stuff!


----------



## Left wonderin

Big babies run in my family my sisters first was 9'3 her second 9'7 and her third 10'1 all born naturally eeeeek !!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). Wish me luck!!


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). Wish me luck!!

Regina sounds painful!

Kat - sending lots and lots and lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Creative

I'm expecting mine to end up in the 7lb range. mine have so far been:
7lb 10
7lb 8
7lb 1


----------



## Creative

Oooo look I am having a sweet potato!!


----------



## Kat S

I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed. 

Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.


----------



## dancareoi

Kat S said:


> I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed.
> 
> Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.

sorry Kat.:hugs:

is it a little too early yet though or would you get a positive at this point if you were?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Oooo look I am having a sweet potato!!

Nice a sweet little potato.:happydance:

lovely weights as well


----------



## Kat S

dancareoi said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed.
> 
> Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.
> 
> sorry Kat.:hugs:
> 
> is it a little too early yet though or would you get a positive at this point if you were?Click to expand...

Not too early. Wish it were...


----------



## garfie

Aw Kat - I am so sorry hun - seems like miracles are in short supply at the moment BIG :hugs:

Nice weights ladies, I've heard the bigger the baby the more healthier certainly rang true with my boys - first one 6.1 (a month prem) second one 8.14 (2 weeks late):haha:

AFM - I am booked in for a DNC tomorrow - seems like my little miracle didn't happen this time:cry: It does say all over my file TO CARRY OUT TESTING so who knows maybe I will get some answers maybe not:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Kat, I really am:( xxxxxx
Fi I dont know what to say hun, so sorry, hope everything goes well and you may finally get some answers from tests when they do xxx
Afm had mw today, had a letter requesting glucose test due to my BMI being just over 30 (thanks for that just cause I'm overweight then) mw said recommends it done as I'm more at risk so will be getting it done. Heartbeat was perfect, blood pressure good and to the neighbour that commented I was huge yest my mw was clueless as to why she said it as I'm just average size for my weeks, normal fluid, uterus right where it should, next person to comment is gunna get a comment back from me, so rude xxxxxx


----------



## bash73

Hello Ladies!
Was trying to catch up as I have stayed off of the blog since my disaster after disaster. My HCG is down to 88...so close being back to nothing so that I can get AF to arrive and then we can try again. Appt with new doc on July 23rd. Looking forward to that opinion. Take care, Dawn


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Kat I'm so sorry :hugs: life is just not fair sometimes:nope: xxxxxxxxx
Garfie I'm sorry you didn't get your miracle this time , good luck for tomorrow . I hope with the testing you get the answers you need to help you get your rainbow xxxxxxx 
Beck's how rude !!! I'd say something back too lol.....


----------



## crazymam

Kat - so sorry :hugs:
Good weights ladies - mine were 8'5 and 8'3 and twins were 6'3 and 5'10, so expecting about 8 this time.

How is everyone else?
I have my next scan Friday , hoping little one doesn't cross its legs!


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn, hopefully soon you will be back on the TTC track.

Fiona , hopefully some testing will fm d something . It could be something very simple that can easily be resolved with medication .

I had a number of routine tests, which included thyroid and diabetes, but not sure what the others were!

I also paid for a uNK killer cell test. Durin this they also scrape a little of the side of the womb. This helps the womb to regenerate itself apparently.

Hope D&C goes ok too. Thinking of you .

Jan, hopefully baby will play ball and give you a good look!

Jo, hope you enjoyed Rome . I'm keeping a close eye on your chart, going well with DTD every other day, lots of baby dust your way.

Becks. Hope the GD test is negative. I seem to be all bump. Someone asks me yesterday how long I'd got left, she nearly fell over when I said 10 weeks, she thought I was going to say 3!

Regina how's it going with you .

Karen hope you are still doing well, when's your next scan ?


----------



## Creative

Kat : so sorry . :hugs:

My next scan is 7th July. I am actually feeling a lot better than I was. Sickness still lurking and I'm still waking in the night to actually be sick. Skin still falling off me and torn on my belly.
Bought a couple of new dresses yesterday as I don't have a lot I can wear now. :cry:
Back working hard with several keepsake teddy orders and I had a sell out of sock monkeys this last weekend so I have to get busy restocking. It's also necklace season so I'll thread up some more at some point in the day.

Keep smiling!!:flower:


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> Kat : so sorry . :hugs:
> 
> My next scan is 7th July. I am actually feeling a lot better than I was. Sickness still lurking and I'm still waking in the night to actually be sick. Skin still falling off me and torn on my belly.
> Bought a couple of new dresses yesterday as I don't have a lot I can wear now. :cry:
> Back working hard with several keepsake teddy orders and I had a sell out of sock monkeys this last weekend so I have to get busy restocking. It's also necklace season so I'll thread up some more at some point in the day.
> 
> Keep smiling!!:flower:

how is your belly torn??? not long for your scan either xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa me too, not looking forward to it, sitting around for two hours is just not me, it's on the 15th July at 8.30am xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, just been having a quick catch up, 

Kat - so sorry hun, bet you are gutted. So what are the options now? 

Garf - hope things go ok with the DnC and you get some answers. 

Jan - looking forward to finding out, come on LO play ball and let us see!

Karen - sounds like you will be busy, blimey. Hope time goes quick for you to the scan.

Hope everyone else is ok. Thanks Lisa for keeping an eye on me, lol. Forgot that Italy is one hour ahead, still woke up and took temp at what I thought was normal time but obviously it was an hour ahead, doh. Had a fab time away, Rome was lovely, walked miles but very pretty. Lovely to get away.

Depressing coming back though, DH goes back tomorrow as he has a training day so he is away a bit longer, boo hoo. But hey guess what.....smiley face. :happydance:


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Kat : so sorry . :hugs:
> 
> My next scan is 7th July. I am actually feeling a lot better than I was. Sickness still lurking and I'm still waking in the night to actually be sick. Skin still falling off me and torn on my belly.
> 
> how is your belly torn??? not long for your scan either xxClick to expand...

The skin is ripping on the surface. The resulting tiny tears sting. No matter how often I moisturise or how often I moisturise it's just all flaking off.
I think it is because of my age plus the fact that I've never really had a big bump beofre and this time it is big.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi all, just been having a quick catch up,
> 
> Kat - so sorry hun, bet you are gutted. So what are the options now?
> 
> Garf - hope things go ok with the DnC and you get some answers.
> 
> Jan - looking forward to finding out, come on LO play ball and let us see!
> 
> Karen - sounds like you will be busy, blimey. Hope time goes quick for you to the scan.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Thanks Lisa for keeping an eye on me, lol. Forgot that Italy is one hour ahead, still woke up and took temp at what I thought was normal time but obviously it was an hour ahead, doh. Had a fab time away, Rome was lovely, walked miles but very pretty. Lovely to get away.
> 
> Depressing coming back though, DH goes back tomorrow as he has a training day so he is away a bit longer, boo hoo. But hey guess what.....smiley face. :happydance:

S
Glad you enjoyed Rome , hopefully you feel all nice and relaxed. Smiley face has come at right time if DH back tomorrow.

Remember after DTD lie still for at least half an hour with legs raised :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I can't believe that its smiley face time again for you !!!! That time just flew !!! I've never been to Rome would love to go :) 

Dance belly sound sore I can kind of sympathise as I get contact dermatitis e on my belly from belt buckles, zips , buttons anything really . My skin is red raw with it sometimes and so so sore :(


----------



## josie1234

Thanks, no the time does not seem to come round quick. Not for me anyway lol. It is lovely place but I wouldn't take children and be prepared to walk around a lot. Worth going though.

The skin on the belly sounds really sore! Is there nothing you can put on it, some sort of cream? Don't just put up with it if it is sore.


----------



## Kat S

This is a nice article for ladies like us who struggle with doubts and self-blame about our losses...

https://stillstandingmag.com/2013/06/why-you-didnt-fail-as-a-mother/


----------



## josie1234

Kat that is lovely. So true. Thanks for sharing xxx

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Dance belly sound sore I can kind of sympathise as I get contact dermatitis e on my belly from belt buckles, zips , buttons anything really . My skin is red raw with it sometimes and so so sore :(




josie1234 said:


> Thanks, no the time does not seem to come round quick. Not for me anyway lol. It is lovely place but I wouldn't take children and be prepared to walk around a lot. Worth going though.
> 
> The skin on the belly sounds really sore! Is there nothing you can put on it, some sort of cream? Don't just put up with it if it is sore.

I'm now using aqueous cream, I've tried cocobutter, olive oil and a load of other things, but I am allergic to fish oil and that is in so many lotions. I was signed off work with dermatitis for a couple of months when I was nursing because they introduced a new soap that contained the fish oil and it took ages to work it out I had all sorts of patch tests etc. Eventually they discovered the nasty ingredient and I was given an alternative.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick pop in DNC went fine but I had to stay in overnight, was sick, bp was low and I was on oxygen - a bit of a nightmare but I'm home now:happydance:

I'm so sore this time:cry:

Will update properly soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Now just look after yourself :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you feel much better soon and that your wishes come true:flower:


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, that must have been awful and stressful! I hope your recovery is quick!


----------



## Kat S

josie1234 said:


> Kat - so sorry hun, bet you are gutted. So what are the options now?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Thanks Lisa for keeping an eye on me, lol. Forgot that Italy is one hour ahead, still woke up and took temp at what I thought was normal time but obviously it was an hour ahead, doh. Had a fab time away, Rome was lovely, walked miles but very pretty. Lovely to get away.
> 
> Depressing coming back though, DH goes back tomorrow as he has a training day so he is away a bit longer, boo hoo. But hey guess what.....smiley face. :happydance:

I'm going in at 9:30am for b/w and an u/s to start my new cycle. We can't afford straight injectables this time, but maybe we can to a combo of Femara for 4-5 days then injectables. We'll see what the doc advises. 

I've been taking DHEA and CoQ10 now. Maybe that will help with my egg situation.

I had a dream this morning that my period was a mistake and it was implantation bleeding. The doc did a scan and could already see the sac and there was something there (little shapes of something) that already indicated it was a girl. I woke up so happy ...and then I realized it was only a dream. So cruel.

Best of luck to you this cycle, Josie. We've got to be the ones one of these days...


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Kat. Hope this is our time xx

Hope you are ok Fi, big hugs.

Afm another smiley face but DH now gone away til 2 jul which is rubbish!! Could cry. Hopefully we ve done enough so far for this time.


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed for you, Josie!

I'm back from my dr appt. The nurse told me that my ovaries "look great...they look young still, so that's good news". It was all I could do not to cry on the exam table and she could see my despair all over my face, so I think she wanted to give me any kind of good news she could. 

I have one left over cyst, and the size is on the verge of preventing us from trying anything this month. We have to wait for my blood work to come back and see what my hormone levels are. If they are "wacky," we have to skip this cycle. Well, that would give me some time to mentally recover from this failed cycle and time to put more money into the fertility acct. But if my hormone levels are ok then we can go forward.

If we go forward, I'll do Femara from tomorrow to the 5th, then go in for an u/s & b/w to check on progress, then start injectables. She said that because the femara will already have "gotten things growing" I'll need to use less injectables per night...150 instead of 300, so it'll end up costing even less. That's good news, anyway.

Really feeling down today. I can't shake that dream and it's made me so sad.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Kat. When will you find out about your blood work? Glad that the cost will be less if you do go ahead. I am not surprised that you are feeling down, it must be hard after that dream, it seems so cruel to get your hopes up and then to wake up. Really pray for you hun that you get your dream come true xx

I am also feeling down, thinking that we may have missed it this cycle with me just getting my positive OPKs as I know that the next few days would be crucial and DH is away. I know I should think positive especially after what you are going through. Big hugs


----------



## Left wonderin

hi everyone hope all is well , garfie sounds like you have had a bit of a rough time of it . glad you get to sleep in your own bed , take it easy girl you here xxxx


----------



## Kat S

Josie, I'm sorry you think you missed O :( If it helps, my doctor assures me that those OPKs aren't as accurate as you think, and that our bodies have surges several times a month that can trick the OPK into thinking it's O time. You may have gotten it already!! I hope so.

Doc called while I was at work, and said my hormone levels are just fine. I can start the Femara tomorrow. Hopefully I'll feel less pressure this cycle knowing it's not costing us so much money. I think that really added a ton of stress.

So the nurse said my big problem is non-viable eggs. Most months, the eggs being released are duds. So the more I try, the closer I get to a "good" egg being released. I hope I'm close.


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona sounds like you've had a rough couple of days , look after yourself

Kat will keep everything crossed that a good egg is on its way this month

Jo, remember it is the days before OV that are more important. Sperm can live up to 7 days, usually about 3-5. Looks like OV today for you so if that's the case your DTD timing is perfect. Actual day of OV can be too late to catch that egg as it takes a while for sperm to reach where they're going!


----------



## josie1234

Kat - it's looking good for you and like you said, hopefully it will be less stressful this time. FX for you hun. Come on good eggs, come on through!!!!

Thanks Lisa - think I was just overthinking things. I was expecting a big temp surge this morning but it is going up slowly lol. See what happens. 

Hope everyone is okay today. Hope Fi and Dawn are ok and taking things easy. xxx


----------



## crazymam

Jo - I think your timing has been spot on so try not to worry.
Kat- fingers crossed for you 

AFM
ITS TEAM PINK!!! 
That makes five girls!! I am convinced all my miscarriages were boys now!


----------



## Kat S

Crazyman, a girl! Oh what joy! You now will have enough girls to recreate a scene of Bennet sisters from Pride and Prejudice!

https://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/6100000/The-Bennet-Daughters-pride-and-prejudice-1995-6140909-1600-1200.jpg


----------



## Creative

I want a girl too!! Congratulations!!


----------



## crazymam

Kat S said:


> Crazyman, a girl! Oh what joy! You now will have enough girls to recreate a scene of Bennet sisters from Pride and Prejudice!
> 
> https://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/6100000/The-Bennet-Daughters-pride-and-prejudice-1995-6140909-1600-1200.jpg

Hahaha love it!!


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> I want a girl too!! Congratulations!!

not long for your scan , are you going to find out? x


----------



## josie1234

That's great, another girl. So chuffed for you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats Jan, a little girl how lovely xxxxxx
Fi hope you're ok, that's what happened to me after my d and c blood pressure dropped to 87/41 but I also needed two transfusions, really hope you're ok, thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> I want a girl too!! Congratulations!!
> 
> not long for your scan , are you going to find out? xClick to expand...

No I want a surprise rather than knowing.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> I want a girl too!! Congratulations!!
> 
> not long for your scan , are you going to find out? xClick to expand...
> 
> No I want a surprise rather than knowing.Click to expand...

I was far too impatient to wait !

There do seem to be quite a few girls about now so that looks good for you Karen.

Saw a beautiful set in M & S yesterday. It was a pink set with 3 sleepsuits, 2 body suits a hat and some other things. It will be perfect for in hospital for when baby is first born, her first outfit !

However still quite can't bring myself to buy anything just yet!


----------



## Oasis717

We've bought loads, all the clothes, blankets, cot, steriliser, pushchair, baby bath and changing box, we just need Moses basket and monitor now:) On my October rainbow thread I'm on there's not one girl all boys! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) work has been metal so haven't had time to catch up :) one more form team girl I see :) I come from a family of 5 girls and no boys . Wouldn't change it for the world , 4 sisters= 4 friends for life :) and our baby who is 30 in July is still that spoiled by everyone lol...... 

AFM: I'm hanging in there , eventually got my sore boobies lol....... Think I was remembering them as being way worse lol..... First scan 13 days away , not that I'm counting or anything !


----------



## Kat S

LW, it's a new kind of TWW, huh?


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Kat that a good way of looking at it , yup I'm at the start of my TWW ;) 
How are you doing Hun ? Have you started meds again ?


----------



## Kat S

Yup, today is day 2 of Femara. I take that through the 2nd, then start injections again, but half the dose so it's more cost effective. I hope it produces as well as last month, but as long as I get one viable egg, I'll take it.


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Kat. :dust::dust::dust:

Hope everyone else is ok. Hope the days go quick for you Regina, so exciting xx

AFM - big temp rise this morning :happydance: so now 3 dpo according to FF. :coffee:


----------



## Creative

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to you!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> to you!!

I second that Jo xxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still sore - so just stalking for now - I have put my story up on my journal if you want to stalk - I'm totally out of the running for a month :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Just read your story Garfie , my goodness you were through an ordeal :hugs: 
I so hope that in a month your doctor will be able to give you some much needed answers and lots n lots of hope for your rainbow baby xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all. 

Fiona just read your journal, you had a rough time didn't you. Hopefully you will get some answers and be able to move on.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. At the moment, I haven't been too focussed on the TWW as been so busy which hopefully is good. Even been forgetting what CD/DPO I am on lol. 

Went to see DH on Saturday, drove down to see him and stayed over; had to set off at 6 am to come back to make sure I was back in time to do my Spin class at 9. I was so tired as he only has a single bed so didn't sleep very well. He is home tonight.

Been so busy doing my classes, Boot Camp started yesterday too and today going to see someone at Cambridge doing Buggyfit class as I am starting them in local area soon. Then I've got 2 classes tonight.

Looking forward to hearing your updates. xx


----------



## dancareoi

Glad you are keeping busy jo.

I am just waiting to have my whooping cough jab!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Josie! So glad you are busy and happy during your TWW!!

I've been strangely calm, too! I even find myself NOT thinking about it. It's very nice. I think maybe I've FINALLY realized that I can't control whether a viable egg develops each month, and it's not my fault if it doesn't. It's either going to happen or it's not, and I will be ok either way. Now hopefully this mindset doesn't go out the window in a week, right?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kat, its great to have that attitude and a lot less stressful. I think you are right, what's the point in worrying about something that you can't control. I do feel so much more relaxed this time.

Like you said, let's hope it lasts :thumbup:

Hi Lisa - hope your jab goes ok x


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Kat, its great to have that attitude and a lot less stressful. I think you are right, what's the point in worrying about something that you can't control. I do feel so much more relaxed this time.
> 
> Like you said, let's hope it lasts :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Lisa - hope your jab goes ok x

Had my jab, exactly he same injection that they give to babies at 2,3 & 4 months old. Arm is now starting to feel a little sore!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) 
Jo and Kat you both sound so relaxed right now .... Good for you both :) I'm with ya on not worrying about what you can't control anyway . I'm stalking your chart Jo ;) 
Dance hope the injection didn't hurt too muchxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - how's your arm, still sore?

Thanks Regina, I am far too busy to be worrying lol. I am knackered, humping and dumping exercise equipment in and out of car lol and then doing classes. Went to see a Buggyfit session today (exercise with prams) at Cambridge as I am starting them in local area. Getting excited about starting that so hopefully will be in the next 2 weeks latest. Looking forward to meeting and helping mums get fit. How are you hun? Seriously I keep forgetting what day I am on my chart (that has never happened before lol). Off to bed now, tomorrow is a new day xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Awaiting updates from Becks, Jan, Karen, Dawn, Fi and anyone else I've missed, sorry my brain is tired. Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Awaiting updates from Becks, Jan, Karen, Dawn, Fi and anyone else I've missed, sorry my brain is tired. Hope you are all ok xx

Ok here is my update:
Anomaly scan next Tuesday morning. (very excited at the prospect of seeing baby again) Not finding out the sex (unless it's a flasher!)
My sickness is dying off and I am not being sick in the middle of the night anymore BUT...... I am still getting up four or five times a night, but this is now to wee!
I am feeling much better and have been making sock monkeys at full production as the CE rules are changing again in July and as the testing houses do not yet have facilities to test to the new EU regs of chemical migration then manufacture has to stop on 20th July but all monkeys made up to that date are ok. Don't know how long beofre I'll get the updated certs. So I am on hold after that date and will be starting making my Christmas products like christmas story bracelets and nativity sets etc. 
I think I actually felt baby last night. My placenta is anterior (suspected) and I've not had flutters or anything (I got an angel sounds which I use daily to check on the baby instead) Hope it was a kick or two as it would be lovely to be able to feel something. Looking forward to the other updates.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi everyone, always reading up on everyone, I'm doing really well 27 weeks on Saturday and all well, sickness comes and goes and heartburn is bad but other than that coping really well. Still rooting for everyone waiting to fall xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Karen you sound a busy little bee.

Glad sickness is easing for you and Becks 

Afm - arm very tender today from the jab!


----------



## crazymam

How are you all? 
Hows all the bumps doing?
and how are you lovely ladies doing who are waiting for your impending bumps?
AFM
I am off on my holidays on sat so hoping to come back to some good news again so lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and fingers crossed
I cant believe I am almost 21 weeks though, its flying, I am feeling great too. Bought the pram and car seat today. Shopping has to be one of my favourite hobbies haha.
Still undecided on the whooping cough vaccine but I don't have to make a decision yet so not going to worry about it at the moment


----------



## Kat S

Have a good holiday, Crazymam!

Creative, Oasis, and Left Wonderin, glad to hear you all are well!

For the rest of us, I hope it's our turn soon!!

Tomorrow is a national holiday for us, but I have a scan on Friday morning to see how my follies are reacting to the Femara/injectable combo. Wish me luck!


----------



## Creative

crazymam said:


> How are you all?
> 
> Still undecided on the whooping cough vaccine but I don't have to make a decision yet so not going to worry about it at the moment

i've opted out and won't be having the flu jab either. I do have to have the Anti D shot though! :cry:


----------



## dancareoi

I wasn't going to have whooping cough jab either, but having seen what my friend went through with her baby I didn't think it was worth the risk.

I saw her Monday and the poor little thing had a coughing fit and couldn't get her breath, it was horrible .

I had he same dilemma with swine flu jab with my youngest, but I did have it in the end

Also with my oldest and MMR as it was just at the time when there was all that problem with the link to autism, again we opted for the jab.

I feel fine from it, although my arm is so sore!


----------



## Oasis717

It's very unfortunate about your friend Lisa, I do feel for her, but I won't be having the jab either, as there's no safety testing in pregnancy or long term follow up studies on giving the vaccine while pregnant I've opted out too, of course it's a completely personal choice for each mum and I respect everyone's choices. I've never been offered a flu jab whilst pregnant but I wouldn't have it if I did, only ever had flu once in my life and that was twenty years ago, I've got a very good immune system, my whole family have had viruses, colds etc loads since I've been pregnant but I've not caught a thing! And our immune system is supposed to be lower:) xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> It's very unfortunate about your friend Lisa, I do feel for her, but I won't be having the jab either, as there's no safety testing in pregnancy or long term follow up studies on giving the vaccine while pregnant I've opted out too, of course it's a completely personal choice for each mum and I respect everyone's choices. I've never been offered a flu jab whilst pregnant but I wouldn't have it if I did, only ever had flu once in my life and that was twenty years ago, I've got a very good immune system, my whole family have had viruses, colds etc loads since I've been pregnant but I've not caught a thing! And our immune system is supposed to be lower:) xxxxxxx

As you say it's personal preference, buts its horrible to have to make these decisions.

One midwife told me that the West Midlands currently has one of the highest whooping cough rates in infants in the country.

My arm is still sore and has a little lump on it. My youngest keeps knocking it. Ouch!

My eldest spent the day at his new school yesterday . He is he only one from his primary school going there. There are 60 kids in his year and 49 are all going onto the catholic school which is the follow on for his school. 

He passed the Bham 11+ entrance exam so is off to Grammer School!

He will be travelling by the Green Bus, they are specific to a certain school and follow a certain root and are not available for public use

He got he bus there and back yesterday which was a bit worrying but he has 4 cousins at this school they looked after him. It's a 40 minute journey.

He had a great time and has made some friends already.

Tonight we have his confirmation. My mom is coming round to look after my youngest as it doesn't start until 7pm and Will last a couple of hours.

Luckily there is a toilet in the church because I won't be able to go that long without having a wee!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know Lisa I can't go anywhere where there's no loo!! I hate having to make the decisions re jabs etc, it's so hard, there's not been a single case of whooping cough in the south, not that I know of and my mw has not mentioned anything to me but it's still v worrying. All you can do is what you think is best and hope xxxxx Casey went to his new school yest to play with the other 5 from his pre school and he went off with the teachers fine so I'm hoping he'll be ok when he starts in Sep:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh I know Lisa I can't go anywhere where there's no loo!! I hate having to make the decisions re jabs etc, it's so hard, there's not been a single case of whooping cough in the south, not that I know of and my mw has not mentioned anything to me but it's still v worrying. All you can do is what you think is best and hope xxxxx Casey went to his new school yest to play with the other 5 from his pre school and he went off with the teachers fine so I'm hoping he'll be ok when he starts in Sep:) xxxxx

He'll be fine, I think we are more worried about these things than they are.

When my Dd started school, there was her and 4 others from her nursery that started together. Within no time her best friend was someone she hasn't met before!

I'm not so worried now with my youngest. He is due to start nursery on sept and I did get a nursery place at dd school for him, but he is at a private nursery 2 days a week, so as with my dd, we will up his days to 4 and leave him there.

Not worried now that he won't know anyone when he starts school because I know now how quick they make new friends. 

Also be is used to the shool because he comes with me on the school run.


----------



## Creative

I am on the same toilet issues at the moment. If Igo to the loo and wee, I have to contort into different positions to make sure I am emptyy and all night long I wake to wee, go back to bed and then half an hour later I wake again and need to go again. My OH thinks I must be an old man with prostate trouble!!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I am on the same toilet issues at the moment. If Igo to the loo and wee, I have to contort into different positions to make sure I am emptyy and all night long I wake to wee, go back to bed and then half an hour later I wake again and need to go again. My OH thinks I must be an old man with prostate trouble!!

You could always get some incontinence pads, save getting up!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies :) well I can say I offically feel uck lol......... Dry heaving 3 mornings in a row now and feel ucky most of the evening too . Turned off most food , can't face big meals and only want the plainest of plain food . Funnily I've gone off all goodies like Chrisps and chocolate , bisc ect ..... It's all good today xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I was exactly the same I went off so many things and even the word chocolate made me feel sick! So funny how that happens, I couldn't face anything yummy for weeks and weeks! It wasn't that long ago but feels like so far away now, now I have heartburn, hip pain and so so sore feet instead lol xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sound weird but I'm so so delighted to have it right now :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: if it means there is a healthy happy beanie in there wh
En we get our scan this day next week :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Sound weird but I'm so so delighted to have it right now :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: if it means there is a healthy happy beanie in there wh
> En we get our scan this day next week :flower:

Glad to hear you're feeling ickie!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I worried myself daft the few times my sickness went, at 8 weeks it completely disappeared for four whole days and I was convinced it was all over, now I just wish I'd made the most of it cause it came back twice as bad lol xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much but I have still been stalking. Regina, glad you are feeling yuck, meant in the nicest of ways. Bet you can't wait for next week.

How is everyone else? Hope you enjoy the nice weather. Well, not long too wait for me. FF changed my ov date by a day so I am CD 27 DPO 8. I think AF will be due on Thurs but we'll see. I think this month has been the most chilled I have been, normally I am constantly POAS, checking chart etc.


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much but I have still been stalking. Regina, glad you are feeling yuck, meant in the nicest of ways. Bet you can't wait for next week.
> 
> How is everyone else? Hope you enjoy the nice weather. Well, not long too wait for me. FF changed my ov date by a day so I am CD 27 DPO 8. I think AF will be due on Thurs but we'll see. I think this month has been the most chilled I have been, normally I am constantly POAS, checking chart etc.

Fingers crossed that this is your month!

I've woken up with a neck of a headache!:growlmad:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much but I have still been stalking. Regina, glad you are feeling yuck, meant in the nicest of ways. Bet you can't wait for next week.
> 
> How is everyone else? Hope you enjoy the nice weather. Well, not long too wait for me. FF changed my ov date by a day so I am CD 27 DPO 8. I think AF will be due on Thurs but we'll see. I think this month has been the most chilled I have been, normally I am constantly POAS, checking chart etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is your month!
> 
> I've woken up with a neck of a headache!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Are you drinking enough?

Jo, nice temp rise


----------



## josie1234

Make sure you eating and drinking enough. Hope your headaches goes xx

Thanks Lisa. I was quite surprised. How are you today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Make sure you eating and drinking enough. Hope your headaches goes xx
> 
> Thanks Lisa. I was quite surprised. How are you today?

I'm good thanks jo , just wandering what to do to make the most of this lovely weather.


----------



## Left wonderin

josie1234 said:


> Make sure you eating and drinking enough. Hope your headaches goes xx
> 
> Thanks Lisa. I was quite surprised. How are you today?

Hi Jo :flower: your chart is looking good . I can't believe you are that for into your cycle already !!!!! Where does the time go ???? Ill be saying a little prayer that this is your month xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Still stalking Ladies

Just been in a bit of a black hole - slowly creeping out of it:happydance:

Josie - Lovely temperature rise hun - fingers crossed for you:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

I'm not surprised. Welcome out!:hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone, 

Could I please join your lucky thread? :flower: I will be 40 next month, and after falling pregnant on our 2nd month of trying, I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago. I am excited, nervous, scared, and impatient to try again. That's too many emotions to have at once. :shrug: I am waiting on my first AF to begin trying. I have been temping to try to see where I am in my cycle and if I'm going to ovulate. Nothing yet. I just feel like I'm in limbo right now. :nope:

Congratulations to those of you who are pregnant, and good luck and baby dust to those working at and waiting on their BFPs.


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely to hear from you Fi, been thinking of you lots, sending you loads luv xxxxx
Welcome cry, very sorry to learn of your mc hun, everyone here understands how you feel, wishing you masses of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hi:Fiona so glad to see your still knocking around , hope you are recovering from the op xxx 

Cry welcome , you have found a great bunch of ladies :flower: 

AFM : a heat wave due to hit Ireland this week and all I want to do is sleep :sleep: I can't stop yawning and have zero energy :dohh: my house is falling apart , I need to do a few things like :iron::laundry::dishes::shower::hangwashing: but I can't move !! Ah well I'll try again tommrow :haha:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Cry, welcome to this thread and some lovely ladies. Sorry to hear of your loss and w all understand what you are going through. So many emotions like you said and you just want to start ttc again. And as time goes on and we get older, we think time is running out but this thread shows that there is hope. I am 43 and still hoping but you learn so much on here. I have been taking B6 every day as my Luteal Phase wasn't long enough (I don't think) and it seems to be working, my cycles seem to be longer and I am now in my TWW. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx

Regina - I am sure things can wait, just take it easy lol.

Thanks Fi, hope you re ok, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all for the warm welcome and good wishes.


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome and good wishes.

Hi cry, so sorry for your loss, but welcome to our lovely group.

We all know now you feel and will be with you ok your journey.

At 39 you are a spring chicken!

Phew, it's hot.

Went to Evesham earlier and stopped at a couple of pubs along the way, making sure we sat under Umbrellas! Had a curry in a restaurant there that we to to quite a lot. It was lovely due to the air conditioning.

Feeling very warm now!

How's everyone else coping?


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you enjoyed your evening Lisa sounds lovely, too hot for me!! But a bit cooler now at least:) xxx


----------



## Creative

Welcome to the group crysshae. Most of us have been where you are so you are in great company!!


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies

Hope you all have a lovely day today, looks like another hot one here. Just off to my spin class so I thought I would quickly pop in. DH is going back to High Wycombe today. Not long to wait for me........like I said, this month I have been so busy, I haven't been too stressed about TTC. Start teaching my buggyfit classes week after next but covering for a lady in Cambridge for her class on Thursday so looking forward to that. I went last week to see what she does in her classes. 

So, we will see what the next few days bring, FX'd for those of us still on this journey, we will get there! xxx


----------



## crysshae

FF says I've ovulated. I'm glad it knows charting better than me because I sure wasn't seeing it on that day. If my temp stays up, I'll believe it. Hoping it does and AF shows in 10-11 days.


----------



## Oasis717

That's great you've ovulated Cry, it took a long time for me to get back to normal after my second mc last year, charting is great as you can actually see you've ovulated which helped me loads in TTC xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I love charting, although it can drive me crazy sometimes too. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

I fell the first month of charting! I thought it would take a lot longer than 2 months that it did, hoping the same for you hun, a lot of ladies fell bd everyother day but with us more was def the trick! Xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo your chart is still looking good :) when are you planning on testing ? 
Tell me more about buggy fit ????? What the hell is it lol......


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> I fell the first month of charting! I thought it would take a lot longer than 2 months that it did, hoping the same for you hun, a lot of ladies fell bd everyother day but with us more was def the trick! Xxxxxx

With such a young DH too, I'm sure he and his swimmers could handle more. Lol. I have to be a little easier on mine. He's 51, although sometimes I have to tell him I need a break. Lol.


----------



## bash73

Looks like from this last page all are doing well...thought I'd drop by to say hello. My HCG is almost down to zero, I get results tomorrow. My last result over a week ago were 38, please, please, please I need to hear a zero tomorrow. I think I ovulated, which i'm not sure if you can if you're not at zero but i think so, because I had clear discharge which I haven't seen in a while. So hoping for AF within the next 2 weeks. I'm craving red meat which i did during PMS mode prior to this miss/ectopic still no clue what happened. Anxious to try again and would love for the bloat to go away too!


----------



## Oasis717

crysshae said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> I fell the first month of charting! I thought it would take a lot longer than 2 months that it did, hoping the same for you hun, a lot of ladies fell bd everyother day but with us more was def the trick! Xxxxxx
> 
> With such a young DH too, I'm sure he and his swimmers could handle more. Lol. I have to be a little easier on mine. He's 51, although sometimes I have to tell him I need a break. Lol.Click to expand...

Lol yes it's one advantage of a younger hubby I think! :) xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> Looks like from this last page all are doing well...thought I'd drop by to say hello. My HCG is almost down to zero, I get results tomorrow. My last result over a week ago were 38, please, please, please I need to hear a zero tomorrow. I think I ovulated, which i'm not sure if you can if you're not at zero but i think so, because I had clear discharge which I haven't seen in a while. So hoping for AF within the next 2 weeks. I'm craving red meat which i did during PMS mode prior to this miss/ectopic still no clue what happened. Anxious to try again and would love for the bloat to go away too!

Hi dawn, glad things are going in he right direction for you.

It is possible to OV even if hcg levels are not back to zero.

Afm still a pumpkin!

Plus this heat is getting to me now!


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> bash73 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like from this last page all are doing well...thought I'd drop by to say hello. My HCG is almost down to zero, I get results tomorrow. My last result over a week ago were 38, please, please, please I need to hear a zero tomorrow. I think I ovulated, which i'm not sure if you can if you're not at zero but i think so, because I had clear discharge which I haven't seen in a while. So hoping for AF within the next 2 weeks. I'm craving red meat which i did during PMS mode prior to this miss/ectopic still no clue what happened. Anxious to try again and would love for the bloat to go away too!
> 
> Hi dawn, glad things are going in he right direction for you.
> 
> It is possible to OV even if hcg levels are not back to zero.
> 
> Afm still a pumpkin!
> 
> Plus this heat is getting to me now!Click to expand...

A pumkin seems so big !!!! And heavy !


----------



## josie1234

Morning all 

Hi Dawn FX that you have ovulated and you get some answers. My swollen stomach was bad but i had an infection so bled for ages afterwards. You just want things settled so you can start again. Hope you are ok. x

Hi Lisa blimey a pumpkin. I bet it is a struggle with this heat. 

AFM trying not to POAS. I am not sure whether AF is due Thurs and to wait til then. Temp still up at the mo. Hope the next few days go quick xx


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Jo, hope those temps stay up! Xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

20 week scan tomorrow. Hoping to remain yellow!


----------



## crysshae

bash73 said:


> Looks like from this last page all are doing well...thought I'd drop by to say hello. My HCG is almost down to zero, I get results tomorrow. My last result over a week ago were 38, please, please, please I need to hear a zero tomorrow. I think I ovulated, which i'm not sure if you can if you're not at zero but i think so, because I had clear discharge which I haven't seen in a while. So hoping for AF within the next 2 weeks. I'm craving red meat which i did during PMS mode prior to this miss/ectopic still no clue what happened. Anxious to try again and would love for the bloat to go away too!

Hi Dawn, I hope your hCG is down to 0. That's great that you think you ovulated. My bloat hung around for a few weeks. Hopefully you will be completely back to normal in no time. Good luck! 



dancareoi said:


> Hi dawn, glad things are going in he right direction for you.
> 
> It is possible to OV even if hcg levels are not back to zero.
> 
> Afm still a pumpkin!
> 
> Plus this heat is getting to me now!

Oh goodness, the last weeks of pregnancy in the summer can be so brutal. I hope you can find a way to keep cool. 



josie1234 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hi Dawn FX that you have ovulated and you get some answers. My swollen stomach was bad but i had an infection so bled for ages afterwards. You just want things settled so you can start again. Hope you are ok. x
> 
> Hi Lisa blimey a pumpkin. I bet it is a struggle with this heat.
> 
> AFM trying not to POAS. I am not sure whether AF is due Thurs and to wait til then. Temp still up at the mo. Hope the next few days go quick xx

Good luck, Josie! I hope when you do decide to POAS, it's a BFP!



Creative said:


> 20 week scan tomorrow. Hoping to remain yellow!

Have fun! I could so not stay team yellow at a scan. I'm too impatient to not find out. Lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow creative 20 weeks where did that time go ? Hoping lol....... Are you trying not to give into temptation or just afraid you will see something you shouldn't lol......

JO nice chart , hope temps remain high for you and AF stays away xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> 20 week scan tomorrow. Hoping to remain yellow!

Good luck for tomorrow!

Go team yellow !

Had my fortnightly appointment at hosp today. All good and pleased with my sugars , but my iron levels are too low so I need some iron tablets


----------



## Left wonderin

Make sure and take them as per directed they can be hard on your stomach !!


----------



## bash73

well my numbers didn't hit zero yet but soooo close "16"...hoping by the next blood draw this weekend...FX
stay cool!!!


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Dawn. Hopefully you'll be ovulating soon!


----------



## dancareoi

bash73 said:


> well my numbers didn't hit zero yet but soooo close "16"...hoping by the next blood draw this weekend...FX
> stay cool!!!

You're getting there!

Last year after my loss in sept I needed to know when I OV after as I was getting a uNK killer cell test. However I was getting positive OPK from the time of mc for a while and didn't realise I had OV. If hcg levels are falling if is possible to OV even if not 0.

Hopefully you will OV very soon, if not already

Tmi alert - I've started lactating slightly!


----------



## Oasis717

Me too Lisa and have been the last 2 weeks! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all, very hot weather eh? I can't sit out in it though, I always need to be on the go lol. Hope it lasts for the weekend. How are you all feeling today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning all, very hot weather eh? I can't sit out in it though, I always need to be on the go lol. Hope it lasts for the weekend. How are you all feeling today?

Hot!


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - I don't really know if I fit in here, as I just had a chemical pregnancy that was so fleeting... Anyway, I had a MC five years ago after getting pg accidentally, at about 7 weeks (was devastated). Then a healthy baby at first try. Now, just started to try #2 - at my age, was so excited to get pregnant on the second cycle. And three days after BFP, that terrible red bleeding started. I don't really feel devastated this time, just a bit sad/regretful. My dr told me that the chemical pg was actually a GOOD sign, as it shows I'm still pretty fertile. I don't know if that really makes sense...? Any thoughts? But we are trying again naturally for now.


----------



## crysshae

Driving280 said:


> Hi all - I don't really know if I fit in here, as I just had a chemical pregnancy that was so fleeting... Anyway, I had a MC five years ago after getting pg accidentally, at about 7 weeks (was devastated). Then a healthy baby at first try. Now, just started to try #2 - at my age, was so excited to get pregnant on the second cycle. And three days after BFP, that terrible red bleeding started. I don't really feel devastated this time, just a bit sad/regretful. My dr told me that the chemical pg was actually a GOOD sign, as it shows I'm still pretty fertile. I don't know if that really makes sense...? Any thoughts? But we are trying again naturally for now.

I'm sorry for your loss. I think your doctor means it proves you can get pregnant. Good luck in this cycle!


----------



## Creative

Hello Driving. you'll fit right in here! make yourself at home and we'll all wish baby dust for you!!

Scan this morning. Baby very very active and healthy! I am totally besotted! :kiss: placenta is anterior as I thought, but it is over 2cm above the cervix so I am very very happy. We remain team yellow! :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Awww! Beautiful scan pics! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative they are amazing :) I'm not surprised you are besotted :) did you shed a tear ?


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome driving, you are definately in the right place. I am so sorry for you loss, but it seems you become pg easily, so hopefully you will get your rainbow soon.

I will add you and cry to our first page.

Karen, fab scan pictures, you must be on cloud 9 right now that all is looking good. Well done on staying team yellow.

I think baby has been having a party in my belly tonight!


----------



## josie1234

Karen, great scan pics, lovely bet you are so chuffed. 

Driving, welcome to this thread, sorry for your loss, hope it is not too long for you. FX'd for you.

Lisa - how's the party in your belly going? 

Regina, Becks, Jan - how are you all? Kat - are you ok hun? Dawn - have you any answers yet? Sorry if I've missed something but can't look back on other screens.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Karen, great scan pics, lovely bet you are so chuffed.
> 
> Driving, welcome to this thread, sorry for your loss, hope it is not too long for you. FX'd for you.
> 
> Lisa - how's the party in your belly going?
> 
> Regina, Becks, Jan - how are you all? Kat - are you ok hun? Dawn - have you any answers yet? Sorry if I've missed something but can't look back on other screens.

I think she's all partyed out as its gone quieter , just as well because I'm off to bed.

How are you being so patient and not testing !


----------



## josie1234

lol i did test this morning mwah. BFN

i will wait a couple more days if u can hold out


----------



## josie1234

if I can hold out, I mean lol


----------



## josie1234

well looks like i may be out this cycle. temp gone down and feel like AF is coming.:growlmad:


----------



## Left wonderin

josie1234 said:


> well looks like i may be out this cycle. temp gone down and feel like AF is coming.:growlmad:

Ah flip , its not fair your having to wait so long for your turn !!!! :hugs: how many cycles are you actively trying now Jo ?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> well looks like i may be out this cycle. temp gone down and feel like AF is coming.:growlmad:

:hugs: your turn will come.


----------



## josie1234

We have been trying since we got married 2008. I didn't really know as much as I do now about cycles and ttc.

I did get pregnant in 2012 when we had forgot about trying, lots going on in our lives then so it was a great surprise and to be honest was really shocked when it happened. But unfortunately not mean to be. So, at least we know I can get pregnant. We got tests and that so looks like everything is ok.

I feel like I am just waiting for AF and disappointed as this month have not been focussing too much on ttc like I normally do. Feel like its never gonna happen, having a bit of a down day today. I know I shouldn't as things could be worse so need to keep smiling and stay positive. It will happen one day.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> We have been trying since we got married 2008. I didn't really know as much as I do now about cycles and ttc.
> 
> I did get pregnant in 2012 when we had forgot about trying, lots going on in our lives then so it was a great surprise and to be honest was really shocked when it happened. But unfortunately not mean to be. So, at least we know I can get pregnant. We got tests and that so looks like everything is ok.
> 
> I feel like I am just waiting for AF and disappointed as this month have not been focussing too much on ttc like I normally do. Feel like its never gonna happen, having a bit of a down day today. I know I shouldn't as things could be worse so need to keep smiling and stay positive. It will happen one day.

I know how you feel. It is so disappointing, but once Af had arrived i was down for a couple of days and then started to look forward to next OV.

My consumtant in RMC was very surprised we caught so quick as at our age he average time to get pg is 6-9 months. So your time will come xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa, I know, once you feel AF is coming you just want it out of the way so you can start again. Its been over a year since the MC so hopefully it will happen sometime.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Lisa, I know, once you feel AF is coming you just want it out of the way so you can start again. Its been over a year since the MC so hopefully it will happen sometime.

I know it's not much of a consulation but at least you know you are compatible and can get pregnant. Xx


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa, I know, once you feel AF is coming you just want it out of the way so you can start again. Its been over a year since the MC so hopefully it will happen sometime.
> 
> I know it's not much of a consulation but at least you know you are compatible and can get pregnant. XxClick to expand...

And we are all keeping our fingers crossed and wishing you lots of baby dust!:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Karen what beautiful pics, the cutest lil nose:) bet you are over the moon, so happy for you xxxx
Driving welcome, you most certainly do fit in here, very sorry for your loss, I, like you, managed to fall on the second cycle this pregnancy so that's a great sign and I'm nearly 28 weeks so I hope that gives you hope:) I fell second cycle then first cycle last year but sadly lost both angels, it must be third time lucky xxxxxxxx
Jo I'm so sorry you feel af is coming, your turn definitely will come as the other ladies have said, it's natural to feel down as af approaches but try to think of each new cycle as your fresh start and you have EVERY chance of success, wishing you so much baby dust xxxxxx
Afm I'm coping really well in this heat surprisingly and no sign of the dreaded spd so am really pleased as i was in a lot of pain with ds 4 pregnancy at this point with it. My hips are also better at night too xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. Becks, glad things are getting easier for you hun. Well, its not over yet so I will snap out of my doldrums and get my jobs done. Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Josie. If AF does get you this time, fingers crossed for your BFP next cycle.


----------



## josie1234

Thank you Cry. Its such an emotional roller coaster, I have been ok this cycle up til now, lol but I have kept myself busy today (spending money!) so I feel a bit happier. Tomorrow is a new day and no AF as yet.


----------



## Oasis717

Lp is great though Jo that's really positive:) My lp was always 14 days so that's a great sign xxxxxx


----------



## bash73

Driving...we are sorta in the same boat. Sorry for your CP...I was on a rollercoaster from the end of April until June 10th with being told I had a CP then, a vanishing twin, then "you're going to miscarry", then had a D&C to be told, nope "it's ectopic". I feel for you, truly I do. Now I'm waiting for my HCG to be zero. I was at 16 on Saturday. Starting to feel crampy and PMS is kicking in because I want to eat everything in sight. I figure within the next week AF arrives (please God). But my doc (who really isn't my doc anymore) said the same thing. The "good news" is that the egg and sperm met, that's a huge deal. At the time, I wanted to tell him to go you know where, but now I have to keep thinking positive thoughts. I'll be 40 in less than 2 months and my DH is going to be 49 later this year. If God wants us to have a baby, it will happen. (Remind me that after we try and I want to pee on a stick every day...LOL). Keep your chin up :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking - but when you haven't commented for a while it's hard to dip your toe back in - well I'm dipping:haha:

Bash - Sorry you are still waiting hun - I reckon the witch will fly in at the weekend for you and then are you starting straight away? - I'm still waiting as well - but ordering some PMA for when the time comes :winkwink:

Josie - 14 days is great hun - wish mine was so reliable - mind you though who knows what will happen next month, wonder if my cycle will lengthen?:shrug: :dust::dust::dust:

Cry - Hi hun and a belated welcome - so sorry for your losses - but as the other ladies have said we all understand where you are coming from BIG :hugs:

Karen - Lovely pics hun :happydance: well done for staying on team yellow although I have to say I think it's a - no I won't :haha:

Lisa/Oasis - How are you ladies doing? getting big now I imagine - maybe time for another bump pic - pwetty pwease:winkwink:

Left - Not long until your scan now hun - how are your symptoms hun:hugs:

AFM - Not a lot to report - trying to keep busy:wacko: just when I think I'm getting over it ( a little) something comes along and BAM I'm back in the hole - today was just because on television someone said I'm pregnant with a big beam on her face - I knew she was as I watch the series but still ouch a punch in the gut:cry:

Did my test today still positive :cry: 2 weeks post DNC will test again next Wednesday:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Still stalking - but when you haven't commented for a while it's hard to dip your toe back in - well I'm dipping:haha:
> 
> Bash - Sorry you are still waiting hun - I reckon the witch will fly in at the weekend for you and then are you starting straight away? - I'm still waiting as well - but ordering some PMA for when the time comes :winkwink:
> 
> Josie - 14 days is great hun - wish mine was so reliable - mind you though who knows what will happen next month, wonder if my cycle will lengthen?:shrug: :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Cry - Hi hun and a belated welcome - so sorry for your losses - but as the other ladies have said we all understand where you are coming from BIG :hugs:
> 
> Karen - Lovely pics hun :happydance: well done for staying on team yellow although I have to say I think it's a - no I won't :haha:
> 
> Lisa/Oasis - How are you ladies doing? getting big now I imagine - maybe time for another bump pic - pwetty pwease:winkwink:
> 
> Left - Not long until your scan now hun - how are your symptoms hun:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Not a lot to report - trying to keep busy:wacko: just when I think I'm getting over it ( a little) something comes along and BAM I'm back in the hole - today was just because on television someone said I'm pregnant with a big beam on her face - I knew she was as I watchi the series but still ouch a punch in the gut:cry:
> 
> Did my test today still positive :cry: 2 weeks post DNC will test again next Wednesday:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona, we all know that feeling, it's like 2 steps forward 1 step back, but ever so slowly you get there.

It's also the only time you want a Bfn too!

Sending lots of dust your way for when you try again .

Also sending lots to you other TTC ladies xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi there, I am 41 and TTC #1. We started a couple of years ago. I had surgery last summer to remove a huge fibroid. I chart the old-fashioned way on paper LOL.

I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle (my first BFP). Now I'm in the 2WW and going nuts! I'm on progesterone due to short luteal phases. My husband tested with low motility.

My mind is all over the place ... one minute I think everything is fine: I'm probably pregnant or I'll get pregnant soon and have a healthy full-term baby. The next minute I am terrified I'll have another chemical or a later loss.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - Thanks so much for the warm welcome. You definitely give me hope, thanks. It is nice to see many of you pregnant here after going through losses.


----------



## Driving280

bash73 said:


> Driving...we are sorta in the same boat. Sorry for your CP...I was on a rollercoaster from the end of April until June 10th with being told I had a CP then, a vanishing twin, then "you're going to miscarry", then had a D&C to be told, nope "it's ectopic". I feel for you, truly I do. Now I'm waiting for my HCG to be zero. I was at 16 on Saturday. Starting to feel crampy and PMS is kicking in because I want to eat everything in sight. I figure within the next week AF arrives (please God). But my doc (who really isn't my doc anymore) said the same thing. The "good news" is that the egg and sperm met, that's a huge deal. At the time, I wanted to tell him to go you know where, but now I have to keep thinking positive thoughts. I'll be 40 in less than 2 months and my DH is going to be 49 later this year. If God wants us to have a baby, it will happen. (Remind me that after we try and I want to pee on a stick every day...LOL). Keep your chin up :)

Thanks so much! Wow, that is a real rollercoaster... :hugs: much worse than mine this time.


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome kismet you are not alone, we have all had those feelings and as they say it is a real roller coaster of emotions.

You are in a great place here for support and encouragement xx


----------



## Oasis717

Welcome Kismet, it's perfectly natural to feel like that, after two losses one after the other it took til 20 weeks for me to even think I have a chance and I still worry! But you get there one day at a time:) xxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Welcome kismet. I'm so sorry for your loss. As the other ladies said, you are definitely having normal thoughts and emotions. I'm doing my best to try and keep the positive feelings at the forefront in my mind.


----------



## FindingKismet

Thank you for the welcome! dancareoi, oasis717, crysshae ... you brought tears to my eyes. Off to work! Feeling encouraged by sore boobs this morning 7dpo, but not wanting to get smug.


----------



## josie1234

Welcome Kismet to this fab thread. I have learnt so much from here and since taking B6 daily my LP has become longer which is great. Still ttc though and atm just waiting for AF which I feel is on its way. Sorry for your loss, I hope you find some comfort chatting to us all on here, all I can say is take one day at a time otherwise it will just get you down. Here's hoping for you hun, FX'd for you and lots of fairy dust


----------



## bash73

Driving280 said:


> bash73 said:
> 
> 
> Driving...we are sorta in the same boat. Sorry for your CP...I was on a rollercoaster from the end of April until June 10th with being told I had a CP then, a vanishing twin, then "you're going to miscarry", then had a D&C to be told, nope "it's ectopic". I feel for you, truly I do. Now I'm waiting for my HCG to be zero. I was at 16 on Saturday. Starting to feel crampy and PMS is kicking in because I want to eat everything in sight. I figure within the next week AF arrives (please God). But my doc (who really isn't my doc anymore) said the same thing. The "good news" is that the egg and sperm met, that's a huge deal. At the time, I wanted to tell him to go you know where, but now I have to keep thinking positive thoughts. I'll be 40 in less than 2 months and my DH is going to be 49 later this year. If God wants us to have a baby, it will happen. (Remind me that after we try and I want to pee on a stick every day...LOL). Keep your chin up :)
> 
> Thanks so much! Wow, that is a real rollercoaster... :hugs: much worse than mine this time.Click to expand...

Thanks but the worst part is still having to see the doctor. I can't wait for my last visit with him!!!


----------



## bash73

Welcome Kismet...we are all in this boat together.

I am praying that the reason why I can't seem to stop eating is "PMS". It's out of control. I eat and 2 seconds later I feel like I'm starving. Thank God, I workout 1-2x a day otherwise I'd be a blimp. It's 9am in NY and I just ate eggplant parm. Not one piece but 2 and now I want chocolate....Salty and Sweet. It's been so long since PMS I'm not sure what this is. I know I'm not prego since my HCG is dropping (not that it would be possible) plus when I was prego I didn't want to eat certain foods. Anywho...enough babbling, until my neck lab test. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies the big day has arrived and I am TERRIFIED ! I have to go in for my early scan in 2 hours , I should be 8+3 today ( first time I've actually written that down or admitted it ! ) I've been in denial I think too afraid to even hope , god I'm tearing up now what am I like !!!!! I'm so so afraid that they will not see a heartbeat and it will be like last time I will be devastated So I'm guessing that ill just have to take a BIG BREATH and get on with it . Leaving for the hospital in 30 mins ............ Wish me luck and if you believe in a GOD I'd welcome any prayers xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Left - BIG breath hun you will be fine - 8+3 wow that has soon come round :happydance::happydance:

I'm not really a believer - but I send you lots and lots of LOVE 

Enjoy:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Garfie it means a lot xxxxxxx ill keep ya all posted


----------



## bash73

prayers coming your way left wondering!!!


----------



## crysshae

Sending prayers, leftwondering, and I hope you get to cry tears of JOY at your scan! :hugs:


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Wish me luck and if you believe in a GOD I'd welcome any prayers xxxxxxx

Prayers coming your way!


----------



## josie1234

Good luck hunny, prayers for you xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, sending lots of prayers your way, really hope a went well xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies THANKYOU SO SO much for your prayers as the paid off :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My bean measured 9w four days ahead of my calculated 8+3 . Had a really strong heartbeat and everything looked just perfect :happydance: I'm so so happy , there were most definitely tears of absolute Joy ( at one point I think they were going to send for the men in the white coats I was crying so hard ! ) the midwife had to ask me to stop,so she could take measurements . 

By far the best bit was seeing the heart beating and hearing it , the most comforting sound I've ever heard :) So far my journey towards motherhood has been filled with pain , struggle , heartache and fear and at times desperation but the briefest of time hearing the heartbeat has made it so worth it 

Still a long way to go but today I am hopeful and so very very thankful :cloud9:


----------



## Left wonderin

Will I post a pic ?


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies THANKYOU SO SO much for your prayers as the paid off :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My bean measured 9w four days ahead of my calculated 8+3 . Had a really strong heartbeat and everything looked just perfect :happydance: I'm so so happy , there were most definitely tears of absolute Joy ( at one point I think they were going to send for the men in the white coats I was crying so hard ! ) the midwife had to ask me to stop,so she could take measurements .
> 
> By far the best bit was seeing the heart beating and hearing it , the most comforting sound I've ever heard :) So far my journey towards motherhood has been filled with pain , struggle , heartache and fear and at times desperation but the briefest of time hearing the heartbeat has made it so worth it
> 
> Still a long way to go but today I am hopeful and so very very thankful :cloud9:

Regina that is wonderful news I am so happy for you. Waiting for those early scans is he worst feeling in the world.

Is it time for a ticker now so we call all keep track!

Excellent that you are measuring ahead as well.

When are you next having a scan?


----------



## Left wonderin

My next scan is scheduled for the 12th of August so not too long of a wait :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Will I post a pic ?

Yes please, we love looking at beans!


----------



## crysshae

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies THANKYOU SO SO much for your prayers as the paid off :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My bean measured 9w four days ahead of my calculated 8+3 . Had a really strong heartbeat and everything looked just perfect :happydance: I'm so so happy , there were most definitely tears of absolute Joy ( at one point I think they were going to send for the men in the white coats I was crying so hard ! ) the midwife had to ask me to stop,so she could take measurements .
> 
> By far the best bit was seeing the heart beating and hearing it , the most comforting sound I've ever heard :) So far my journey towards motherhood has been filled with pain , struggle , heartache and fear and at times desperation but the briefest of time hearing the heartbeat has made it so worth it
> 
> Still a long way to go but today I am hopeful and so very very thankful :cloud9:

What wonderful news! Reading your post gave me chills and made me tear up. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Left wonderin

crysshae said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies THANKYOU SO SO much for your prayers as the paid off :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My bean measured 9w four days ahead of my calculated 8+3 . Had a really strong heartbeat and everything looked just perfect :happydance: I'm so so happy , there were most definitely tears of absolute Joy ( at one point I think they were going to send for the men in the white coats I was crying so hard ! ) the midwife had to ask me to stop,so she could take measurements .
> 
> By far the best bit was seeing the heart beating and hearing it , the most comforting sound I've ever heard :) So far my journey towards motherhood has been filled with pain , struggle , heartache and fear and at times desperation but the briefest of time hearing the heartbeat has made it so worth it
> 
> Still a long way to go but today I am hopeful and so very very thankful :cloud9:
> 
> What wonderful news! Reading your post gave me chills and made me tear up. I'm so happy for you.Click to expand...

I'm still so close to tears lol.... Your reply made me cry lol....... I can't believe how blessed I am today :)


----------



## crysshae

:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Here is my little blessing :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Left wonderin

And heartbeat :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## crysshae

Awww! So sweet.


----------



## Oasis717

Regina what wonderful news, I know exactly how that feels, it was me at my 7 week 4 day scan and the moment I saw that heartbeat will stay with me forever, now I'm 28 weeks tomorrow dreams do come true.In the endxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Fab news Regina, so pleased for you. Lovely pics xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

It's too hot!

Becks, happy 28 weeks - another milestone reached.


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> It's too hot!
> 
> Becks, happy 28 weeks - another milestone reached.

I agree it too hot !!! How are you coping with a big bump :wacko: 
28 weeks Becks yahooo :happydance: 

Hi Jo thanks that means a lot , how are you doing ?


----------



## josie1234

I am ok thanks. Just been out in Nottingham and had lunch and wander round shops
Not as fed up so onto another cycle. There is always hope. If not this time then another. I will prob need reminding of that when AF comes again lol.

Hope everyone else is ok despite the heat xx 28 weeks wow time soon goes.


----------



## Left wonderin

Did ya buy anything nice ? I have not gone clothes shopping in so long . I really could do with a new wardrobe lol.......


----------



## josie1234

Well, we went up to visit Mother in law which is always a trauma, lol, so me and DH decided to pop into Nottingham and had a lovely lunch at Prezzo. Bought a couple of dresses as I am off to my best mates hen do in Albuferia in Oct for few days. Have you been up to anything nice?


----------



## Left wonderin

My sister is 30 next Saturday and is having a party so I have to buy something new to wear ( always an excuse lol) I've taken mon -we'd next week off work . Tuesday would have been my due date for my LO so I'm planning a Trip to the cematary . They have a miscarraige memorial there , I'm just bringing flowers and having a quite moment with them x after that I'm taking my mother for lunch . OH is working but I don't mind this is something I want to do alone . 

Not sure what ill do on Wednesday , Monday I think I'll go to the cinema in the afternoon , me a movie , nachos a diet coke and popcorn heaven lol........


----------



## josie1234

Regina, hope it goes ok. Try to have a nice few days off and hope you find something nice to wear xx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, sounds relaxing.

Jo glad you are doing ok.

One of our neighbours has lit a fire tonight so I have had to close every single window in the house. They lit one the other afternoon and all my washing on the line has to be washed again!

30 week bump


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance your bump is so so cute , you look great :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Dance your bump is so so cute , you look great :)

Thanks.

Hope your angelversary passes smoothly next week.


----------



## crazymam

Hello Ladies, hope everyone is well!! I have just got back from my holidays . had a lovely relaxing week, no housework, no work, no school run, no cooking , no shopping, it was absolute bliss and I feel fantastic!! Have I missed anything important.? 
Its going to take me til tomorrow to catch up on all your posts I think haha x


----------



## Left wonderin

Crazy sounds like you had a wonderful time :) well my big news is had my 1st scan and everything looks great :) next milestone 12th of August and 12 week scan :)


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed for you this cycle, Josie.

Beautiful bump, Dance.

Sending hugs to you for your memorial visit, left wonderin.

Sounds like a great holiday, Crazy!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa can't believe I'm in third trimester! Struggled with the heat a lot last two days it's way too much for me, I have bump envy Lisa that's a beautiful bump!! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jan glad you had a good holiday, sounds nice and relaxing.

Becks I too have been struggling with the heat. We were out yesterday and did a little bit if waking and I was like an old woman, I couldn't keep up at all and it was such hard work. 

We were at a national trust place called snowshill manor, not far from broadway in the Cotswolds. We then went to the pub in the village and sat under an umbrella in the beer garden , so that was fine.

I am now a water melon! Only 7 weeks left now !


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> I am now a water melon! Only 7 weeks left now !

Gosh that has gone fast!!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I am now a water melon! Only 7 weeks left now !
> 
> Gosh that has gone fast!!Click to expand...

I think a pregnancy always goes faster for other people, especially after what we have been through I think your own pg seems really slow, especially those first few weeks


----------



## Oasis717

7 Lisa omg I thought it was 9! That's not long at all, I've got 12 weeks left:) xxxx


----------



## Creative

So what due dates have people got. I'm loosing count. Mine is 26th November.


----------



## Left wonderin

7 and 12 weeks , it feels like only yesterday those numbers referred to the weeks ye were both gone !!!!! Tell the truth you both had " go faster " tickers :) you must both be so so excited now :) Are you all both organised ? Have you bought everything you need? I am looking forward to shopping for the babies bag for hospital , little baby grows , hats ect ...... Then it will feel real :) ........ A good bit to go to get there yet . 

I was adamant that I was going to stay team yellow but am having a re - think !!! Ah well I've plenty of time to make up my mind ! Another 11 weeks should do it lol..............


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> I was adamant that I was going to stay team yellow but am having a re - think !!! Ah well I've plenty of time to make up my mind ! Another 11 weeks should do it lol..............

My OH desperatly wanted to know but now he's enjoying the surprise element. However he works with elderly people and they were all unhappy that I had not found out becuase they don't like knitting in white or yellow as it's boring and also apparently the buttons can't be sorted etc. I just sent messages about knitting in purple and red and rainbow colours!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks it should be 9 but being induced 2 weeks early so 7 weeks left.

Karen my due date is 16th September . If we can get all the due dates I'll put them on the first page

Regina we haven't sorted anything yet. I will wait until my 32 week scan and then will start looking at sorting things out and start getting hospital bag ready. I haven't really wanted to do anything yet!

I did but a 10 piece pink set from marks for baby when born and my mom is knitting a pink blanket . We have pushchairs and Moses basket, but gave away most of my birth to 2 years stuff after my DS, so need to see what I have left and buy some more.


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> I was adamant that I was going to stay team yellow but am having a re - think !!! Ah well I've plenty of time to make up my mind ! Another 11 weeks should do it lol..............
> 
> My OH desperatly wanted to know but now he's enjoying the surprise element. However he works with elderly people and they were all unhappy that I had not found out becuase they don't like knitting in white or yellow as it's boring and also apparently the buttons can't be sorted etc. I just sent messages about knitting in purple and red and rainbow colours!Click to expand...

Creative I love the idea of the rainbow colours :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Now you have given me ideas for a nursery ! Rainbow theme :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I'm loosing the run of myself now ! Lol........ Back to one day at a time , next goal scan on 12th of August . All going well Ill give myself a ticker lol.....


----------



## bash73

I thought I'd never be happier but AF is here!!!!! I teared up w/joy!!! Only about a week until we can try again...wooohooo!!! Stay cool ladies...we have a heat wave in NY this week.


----------



## crysshae

Y'all are making me wanna go shop, and I'm not pregnant again yet. Lol. 

Good luck this cycle, Dawn! I know what ya mean. I have never looked forward to AF so much as I am this week. I keep counting down the days.


----------



## Creative

Gosh I feel rough. Just taken my son and a friend to the city for a rehearsal before the concert tonight. Coah had broken down and was blocking the route, so we sat in the traffic for ages and ages with the blistering sun shining and the windows wound down. (our car isn't posh enough for air conditioning.) 
Going to feast on melon and raspberry's (if I can bear the heat to go and pick some)


----------



## Oasis717

You know after I wrote that Lisa I remembered you saying you were getting induced early, what a baby brain I have lol, we have bought everything now except done my hospital bag which we will do in the next couple weeks, other than that we are all set, maybe not mentally yet! I have my diabetes test on Thursday, not looking forward to sitting at the hospital for two hours in this heat, there's no air con there it's ridiculous xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> You know after I wrote that Lisa I remembered you saying you were getting induced early, what a baby brain I have lol, we have bought everything now except done my hospital bag which we will do in the next couple weeks, other than that we are all set, maybe not mentally yet! I have my diabetes test on Thursday, not looking forward to sitting at the hospital for two hours in this heat, there's no air con there it's ridiculous xxxx

You are so organised, I think we need to get sorting now, we haven't even discussed names!

Dot envy you sitting in hosp for 2 hours .

Karen your hold up sounded bad too, hope you got your fruit!

Whoo hoo dawn . All systems to again!

Karen,


----------



## Oasis717

I think we had to get sorted as its too close to ds 4 5th birthday and Xmas and we wanted to pay for the baby things first as we get his birthday presents and sort Xmas quite early! I'm really dreading the heat and the hospital, it's only cause I know the test is so important that I'm going, it's just way too much for me right now and I'm not looking forward to the 4 bus ride round trips it takes either, oh well, needs must! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Dawn, so pleased that AF has arrived. Guess you will be busy soon :happydance: Lots of fairy dust coming your way.

Can't believe how hot it is. Starting my buggyfit classes tomorrow so hope it cools down a bit. There should be some shade anyway so we should be ok.

Off to do my Bootcamp in a bit, hope more turn up this week, 1st week 0, 2nd week last week 1, fingers crossed.

You are so organised Becks. That's another good part, going shopping, so many cute things to buy. 

Well hope everyone else is ok. Crazy glad you had a good holiday.


----------



## bash73

possible false alarm w/AF...HCG only went down from 16 to 15 in a week...so far only brown spotting (sorry TMI)


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn how's it going today?

Jo, how did the buggy fit go today?


----------



## josie1234

It was rubbish, no-one turned up. Think it was too hot. I've got another class on Thurs morning at a different place and I've had some queries about that so hopefully I will get some there. 

Dawn - any more updates? Kat/Cry - how are things with you both?

Off to go and do some more classes so catchyou all later xx


----------



## crazymam

Left wonderin said:


> Crazy sounds like you had a wonderful time :) well my big news is had my 1st scan and everything looks great :) next milestone 12th of August and 12 week scan :)

that's great, it will be here before you know it


----------



## crazymam

crysshae said:


> Fingers crossed for you this cycle, Josie.
> 
> Beautiful bump, Dance.
> 
> Sending hugs to you for your memorial visit, left wonderin.
> 
> Sounds like a great holiday, Crazy!

I don't think we have met Crystal, but a big hellooo!


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> So what due dates have people got. I'm loosing count. Mine is 26th November.

We are quite close then, mine is 15th November


----------



## crazymam

Lisa that bump is looking lovely, cant believe you only have 7 more weeks, it has flown over!
How are you all coping with the heat?
I cant stand it now I am back at work and I have lost weight too?? I am 7 pounds lighter than before I went on holiday, yet I never stopped eating when I was away? Wonder if its just the heat perhaps. everything else is fine and was at midwifes yesterday.
We bought the pram and carseat and that's it. Just heard of a friend of a friend who was told she was having a girl and has just gave birth to a boy, so unisex colours it is for me I think haha
Although I have a 32 week scan so imagine they would be able to tell for definite then? 
Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFP :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> Lisa that bump is looking lovely, cant believe you only have 7 more weeks, it has flown over!
> How are you all coping with the heat?
> I cant stand it now I am back at work and I have lost weight too?? I am 7 pounds lighter than before I went on holiday, yet I never stopped eating when I was away? Wonder if its just the heat perhaps. everything else is fine and was at midwifes yesterday.
> We bought the pram and carseat and that's it. Just heard of a friend of a friend who was told she was having a girl and has just gave birth to a boy, so unisex colours it is for me I think haha
> Although I have a 32 week scan so imagine they would be able to tell for definite then?
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFP :dust::dust::dust:

Hi jan, the heat is too much!

Saw midwife today, baby still head down and due to my biconuate womb is unlikely to move so that's good.

At my 20 and 28 week scans I asked baby's sex and both said girl, so hope they are right as bought some pink things for first outfit when born . I have another scan coming up so will check again!

I've added you to front page.


----------



## crysshae

josie1234 said:


> It was rubbish, no-one turned up. Think it was too hot. I've got another class on Thurs morning at a different place and I've had some queries about that so hopefully I will get some there.
> 
> Dawn - any more updates? Kat/Cry - how are things with you both?
> 
> Off to go and do some more classes so catchyou all later xx

Doing okay. Hoping AF turns up in a few days like my chart says she will. 



crazymam said:


> I don't think we have met Crystal, but a big hellooo!

 Nice to meet you!


----------



## Left wonderin

So is that two Scorpio girls :) I'm a Scorpio :) us Scorpio girls rock !!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> So is that two Scorpio girls :) I'm a Scorpio :) us Scorpio girls rock !!!!

My 2 eldest are both Scorpio . This one will probably be a Virgo, like me!


----------



## Oasis717

Well v glad to have my glucose tolerance test out the way, sitting in a jam packed boiling hot waiting room for two hours between blood tests was not my idea of fun, rock hard plastic chairs too! Just gotta wait now. No news is good news as they only telephone if positive result so just a wait now:) xxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> Well v glad to have my glucose tolerance test out the way, sitting in a jam packed boiling hot waiting room for two hours between blood tests was not my idea of fun, rock hard plastic chairs too! Just gotta wait now. No news is good news as they only telephone if positive result so just a wait now:) xxxxxxx

Yuck! You had to have the long one? I had to do that once. Good luck!


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Well v glad to have my glucose tolerance test out the way, sitting in a jam packed boiling hot waiting room for two hours between blood tests was not my idea of fun, rock hard plastic chairs too! Just gotta wait now. No news is good news as they only telephone if positive result so just a wait now:) xxxxxxx

At least it's done, lets hope it's negative.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies yes completely the wrong time of year to be sat there all that time, so glad it's over:) yes def hoping its a neg:) xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Fingers crossed for a BFN:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bash73

So it's day 5 of AF and although it's not heavy it's still here, thought it'd be departing by now. However, decided to start peeing on the oval stick again (i just love to waste money). Somewhere around the end of next week/weekend I should O. Either way, we will start DTD e/o day once AF leaves unless I O first, which has never happened. How's everyone feeling? It's been over 100 in NY the last couple of days, we're supposed to get relief by Sunday. I don't mind the heat as I will take it over snow any day.


----------



## Creative

Hope it's cooler weather by the weekend!!


----------



## josie1234

Dawn, fingers crossed AF leaves soon. Made me chuckle the comment about wasting money, every month I think, ok more OPKs. Not much BD's this month so far but won't be long hopefully. Spoke to a lady the other day who had been ttc for 10 years and has fell pregnant. Think she has about 8 weeks left to go. Miracles do happen.

Been looking at info for Buggyfit classes and came across this, thought it might be useful info for those pregnant as I know we did talk about maternity wear.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a563012/maternity-clothing-directory

Hope you all have a good weekend, yes loving the nice weather.


----------



## dancareoi

Miracles do happen!

Dawn hope Af leaves soon and you can get down to business again.

Nearly time for you to start again jo!

Lots of baby dust coming both your ways


----------



## lindouce

hi , i'll be 41 next month , last month i lost my baby at 6+5 and two days ago i finished af , my doctor told me not to ttc and not to prevent it either this month but if it happens it's ok , this was my first pregnancy after trying for 4 months , so wish me luck ladies and baby dust to you all .


----------



## crysshae

lindouce - I'm so sorry for your loss. Good luck this cycle. 

Dawn and Jo - Good luck to you too! 

Sending babydust to all 3 of you. 

Oasis - Was your glucose test negative?

Dance and Creative - Has the weather cooled down for you?

AFM - Day 3 of AF. I'll be trying again really soon. :happydance:


----------



## bash73

So I was told to wait until my next cycle to try again. Was to say the least, NOT happy with that response. I'm done w/AF and pee'd on OPK and HPT both negative which is where they should be. And I know that Under 25 or even less HPT will be negative but just proves that last time I had positive and 2 days later dropped to a 12 and before I knew the twelve my at home was negative. Who is this doc trying to kid. He never followed me to zero last time the idiot. New doc tomorrow, praying he tells me I'm fine, and that we can start. If my cycle is back on ached (and I know it might not be) I should get positive OPK mid to end of this week. Baby dust to everyone along w/prayers!


----------



## dancareoi

Lin welcome to our group and sorry for you loss.

Cry sorry Af got you

Dawn, hope new doc tells you what you want to hear !

It had cooled over the weekend but boiling again today.

We're off to torquay on Saturday and next weeks weather looks a little hit and miss!

32 week growth scan today, she's still growing nicely and weighs approx 4.4.

Head way down but not engaged! Bum still in my tummy button and she has one leg on my right side and somehow the other leg is to the left!


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like she's all sprawled out and comfy in there. 

AF is a good thing for me this time. I was waiting on it after my miscarriage to begin trying again.


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal ive not had a phone call as yet so I'm hoping it's negative as I was told you get a phone call if positive and hear nothing if it's negative so fingers crossed no news is good news, thanks for asking hun xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

lindouce said:


> hi , i'll be 41 next month , last month i lost my baby at 6+5 and two days ago i finished af , my doctor told me not to ttc and not to prevent it either this month but if it happens it's ok , this was my first pregnancy after trying for 4 months , so wish me luck ladies and baby dust to you all .

Hi and welcome , I'm sorry for your loss . This is a great thread with lots of stories that will bring you hope ( well they did me anyhow ) ill look forward to getting to know you 

Cry :happydance::happydance: for AF not long now till your back Tcc and the dreaded Tww :) 

Dance your baby sounds very cosy in there lol..... And Becks can't believe your nearly hitting the 30 week mark OMG !!!!!


----------



## bash73

Welcome Lin...sorry for your loss. We're all in this together. I'll be 40 in Sept and anxiously awaiting to see my new doctor tomorrow morning!


----------



## Left wonderin

bash73 said:


> Welcome Lin...sorry for your loss. We're all in this together. I'll be 40 in Sept and anxiously awaiting to see my new doctor tomorrow morning!

Bash best of luck with the appointment tomorrow, have you your list of questions for them ?


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much but I have been lurking. Welcome to the thread lin, sorry for your loss hun, hope you are ok and good luck, sending lots of fairy dust your way. 

Blimey Lisa, sounds well comfy in there lol.

Becks - glad that there is no news and time seems to be going so quick for you. Your little ticker is speeding along.

How is everyone else? Dawn - good luck hun. Kat - how are you? Regina - how are you feeling? Tired, sick or anything or are you ok? Sorry if I don't mention all the names, we have got quite a few on here now eh?

AFM - had quite a temp surge but think it was because I was visiting friends and managed to get through quite a bit of wine the night before, oops. No pos opk as yet which is typical as DH goes back for his 4 night shifts tomorrow. But on the plus side, he is on leave the next set so we will see.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo , I'm doing ok thanks :) feeling tired , have sore boobs and feeling sick on and off . Dry heaving in the mornings so all is good with me lol......... 

It must be sooooooo frustrating when your dates for o/v and your husbands leave do not coincide :( nothing for it but to get another bd or two in before he goes .but GREAT news he is off next time :) 

How are the classes going ? Are you still as busy ?


----------



## dancareoi

I did wander about your temp spoke jo!

Regina how far are you now! I looses track!

Hi to everyone else.

Becks glad it doesn't look like you have GD .

I have has to up insulin again to 8 before breakfast, still 10 before evening meal and now 36 units in the evening!


----------



## bash73

I have my list of questions ready to go!!! Can't wait to meet the new doc tomorrow, hoping I get answers and a green light! I'll report in as soon as I get home. Until then...baby dust and prayers for all!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Dawn, good luck for the doctors, I hope you get some answers.

Hi Lisa, blimey it must be hard to keep on top of your GD. Thanks for keeping an eye on my chart. 

Regina - glad that you are feeling a bit poorly as it means everything is going ok, right? Yeh it is frustrating and it is hard just being together part-time. Trying to organise stuff is a nightmare now, particularly with me doing all my classes. 

My Boot Camps have not taken off too well, think it is the hot weather but I have one tonight, my first one on a Thurs and I am hoping that the storm has cleared the air. Bet people won't come cos its wet lol. My Buggyfit classes are the same, quiet but I am still waiting for my posters and I have to get them from Buggyfit. Might speak to local midwives and baby and mum groups. My classes in the gyms are going ok, I have 4 regular ones and am starting kettlebells on Sunday and then covering extra ones when people are away (they are all putting their hols in). So, I am keeping busy. Thanks for asking. 

Well, I am going to try and get back to sleep as the storm woke me up and the poor dog was frightened. Hope he is ok. x


----------



## lindouce

thank you ladies for your support it's a wonderful thread , hope everything is going to be fine with us all , and all our worries will end , baby dust to you all and good luck to those who are expecting .


----------



## dancareoi

Sending lots of baby dust to All you TTC ladies.

Well the weather has broken here and it is pouring with rain this morning, still feels very warm though .


----------



## josie1234

Morning, been up most of the night with the storms, soooo tired. Off to take Buggyfit class but can't see anyone turning up. Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## crysshae

Dawn - I hope your appointment goes well today.

Thanks for the babydust, dance. Goodness. That is a lot of insulin. It must be difficult. 

Left - Sorry you're feeling so icky but happy you are at the same time! 

Hope your day goes well too, Josie, and that you can find some time to rest after your sleepless night. 

Sending baby dust to all the TTCers.


----------



## bash73

Finally some answers...Met w/new doc, what a wonderful man!!!!!! Thank God, I found him. He agreed w/the idiot doc that it was one pregnancy. Seeing as nothing was in my uterus he agreed "ectopic" but not in my tube. New doc, can I call him "Mr. Wonderful"?, found a mass near my right ovary. He's not sure exactly what it is, however, he said it could be residual or persistant tissue from the ectopic. And He found the mass, not the ultrasound tech. I'm probably the only person to ever be happy to hear that a mass was found inside of them. Now I have to see his son tomorrow (mr wonderful only handles OB patients doesn't do gyn surgery). He's not positive that I will need surgery but his son would do it if I do. He was soooo positive. He kept saying you're 39 years young. When you get pregnant I will probably change your blood pressure medication. He is sending me for a bunch of blood work to check DNA, antibody's, etc. Hoping I can start trying by the time I'm 40 (47 days to go).


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Dawn. I'm so glad you found a doctor you like and can trust. It's great that he and his son work together. You definitely won't have to worry about making sure each doctor knows what's going on. I hope everything turns out well with the mass without complications and you can start trying again very very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn he does sound like Mr wonderful HEHEHEHEHEHEHE :blush: I'm so glad it was a good experience for you :) go mr wonderful 39 years young :) I like his thinking :) 47!days to 40'we will have to organise an on line party hehehehe


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn sounds like you've found the right man.

47 days until the big 40! A spring chicken!


----------



## josie1234

Dawn that's great, must be such a relief to have someone that is not fobbing you off and being positive. Just what you need hun, so pleased for you.


----------



## bash73

Ladies, it is such a huge relief and the office staff at both the father and son's office were soooo nice. Nobody sounded over worked (i'm sure they are) but just a pleasant experience so far. Next appt is tomorrow w/Junior for a consult and turns out "dad" will be in that office too on Wednesdays (woohoo). If they mention surgery, I'm all over it. I want this to be behind me already this has got to be the longest "non pregnancy" everrrrrrrrr. I know it's not but for me it's an eternity. Everyone, stay well, chin's up and prayers and baby dust for all!!!


----------



## dancareoi

I can believe it my 'baby' leaves primary school tomorrow after 7 years, where has that time gone.

He is feeling a bit down about it as all his friends apart from 1 are off to the same school in September and he is going somewhere else, so be is a bit sad that he won't see his school friends again .

Hopefully we will manage to keep in touch with some of them, I will still see their parents as like me, they still have kids at the school.

I know I'm going to cry !


----------



## crysshae

Awww! These things are definitely bittersweet, and the time goes by much too fast. I hope he is able to keep in touch with old friends as well as make good new friends quickly.


----------



## Creative

At our local secondary school they deliberately separate friends when they go into year 7. There is always some hoo haa from some mums and children, but it works really well and the children mix with their new form members very quickly because their hand is forced. I am sure he'll make some great friends.
I cried when mine left juniors and seniors (i never though t I'd be going to go through it all again in a few years!)


----------



## josie1234

He will make new friends and hopefully keep in touch with the old ones too. It is always emotional.


----------



## bash73

Not sure if I wrote on this but HCG is down to 4 as of 7/24 and I'm scheduled for surgery on Tuesday to have the "mass" near/on my right ovary removed. Finally this saga will end!!! Not looking forward to the pain again and no exercise but I have a totally different mind set this time. Praying that my tube and ovary are fine and nothing needs repair or removal (there was no mention of that from the doctor but it crossed my mind).


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Dawn! You're almost there! I pray you have a safe, uncomplicated procedure and healing.


----------



## garfie

Good luck Dawn BIG :hugs: - hope you're soon back on your feet:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

:hugs: Good luck Dawn, hope it all goes ok for you.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , boy its quite on here lol...... Well the start of a new week , I wish I didn't have to go to work lol....... Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina, how are you? Yep, very quiet on here, no news is good news though eh? Well not much to report from me. My cycle seems a bit all over the place, don't know what is happening and have no OPKs at the mo. Not sure whether to get some or whether it is too late for this cycle. DH is off work now and on leave for his next 4 day shift so that is good. Got a job interview tomorrow for a fitness consultant job at a gym but it is 37 hours and wondering where I will get the time as I'm still building up my business but see what happens. If its meant to be, then it will be. The hours are variable which confuses me so see what hours they are and things might fall in place. Not sure how it will impact on my fitness classes, personal training, boot camps and buggyfit (I admit, the last 2 are very quiet, still trying to get word around). 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## bash73

My surgery is set for tomorrow. Had 14 tubes of blood drawn today for genetic testing. That was a LOT. Never had that many at once before. HCG down to 4 and hoping today's draw gives me a zero. So I haven't O'd and i'm cycle day 15. I guess it doesn't matter since we can't try now. 
Josie...I'm a Personal Trainer and Group Ex Instructor. That's a lot of hours on top of what you're already doing. Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

Wishing you good luck and safe procedure Dawn.

Josie - I hope everything works out with the job the way you want it to. 

AFM - They apparently saw something on my screening mammogram and have called me back in for a diagnostic exam. :nope: And I should be due to O within the next 4 days.


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn and cry, hope all goes ok.

Jo, good luck with your interview. Guessing OV today or tomorrow for you.

Regina hope all is well with you . How far are you now?

Hi to everyone else.

We are away at the moment in torquay, so mainly stalking this week !

5 weeks left


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow Dance only 5 weeks !!!!!! How quickly did that go !


----------



## garfie

Bash - Sounds like they are being thorough :happydance: good luck for today hun:hugs:

Cry - What is a diagnostic exam? - sorry if I seem a bit thick:dohh:

Lisa - 5 weeks :happydance: not long now - enjoy your break:flower:

Love to everyone else - I'm more a stalker at the mo as I'm in limbo land - still not heard from the hospital or had an AF (now 5 weeks post DNC):growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Dance - 5 weeks - Wow! Won't be long now. 

Garfie - A diagnostic exam is where they do more images in different projections to look at something they saw on the screening exam. It turned out to be normal! :happydance: I hope O or AF show up for you soon.


----------



## lindouce

good luck dawn with your surgery .

crysshae hope everything will be ok keeping my fingers crossed for us all .

josie1234 good luck on your interview .


----------



## garfie

Cry - :happydance: that's good news then:hugs: 

AFM - Still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, thanks for the good luck messages. What will be will be. Its not the end of the world if I don't get the job, I will carry on with what I am doing. Not sure what is happening with cycle, completely lost track.

Blimey Lisa - 5 weeks, not long now, bet you can't wait. Hope you are having a nice time away. Good luck Dawn. Cry - keeping fingers crossed for us all, Lin too. Wonder how Kat is doing, hope you are ok hun. Would be nice to have a quick update from everyone, Jan and Karen.


----------



## Creative

You probably won't remember, but my skin is itchy and sore feeling very very itchy and after weeks of trying every oil, cutting out things etc and at the end of my tether with my flaking itchy skin on my legs and torso, I rang the doctors yesterday to get an appointment..... and was told I cannot see see the doctor till friday! I am slowly being driven mad. my tummy and boobs look like they are covered in snow and it all itches like crazy. (and itching your boobs in public is not the done thing!) I've tried Olive oil, aqueous cream, cocnut oil, baby oil and cocoa butter. I have been washing my clothes in plain water with no softener or detergent. I am allergic to fish oil which is in a lot of commercial creams so now I am out of ideas. When I take off my clothes it's like my body has shed a huge pile of dandruff.
I spent last night crying and rang the doctors today to beg to see a doctor sooner. so they squeezed me in at 7pm. The doctor was lovely and spent ages with me. He has prescribed some lotion called Aveeno and says it may take several days. He said that I need to have liver and kidney function tests either tomorrow or the next day to rule that out. Got to reception and gave them the slip and they looked on the computer and the next available appointment was 19th August! A nurse was in reception and asked what the blood tests were for and said for goodness sake come in tomorrow at 10 and I'll do them on my break! Hopefully it's all just my stupid skin and with a few days cream application I'll feel better!


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative that sounds so awful , I empathise as often I get a flare up,of dermatitis e all over my body which itches like crazy !! It's no fun especially when you get hot when sleeping ya could tear your skin off !!!! The cream you have been given is really good and should give you some relief , I hope it clears up for you soon xxxx my doc said in pregnancy your skin becomes hyper sensitive !


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> my doc said in pregnancy your skin becomes hyper sensitive !

Thanks
When I was nursing, the hospital changed from bar soap to a liquid soap (many years ago!) and from the day I started using it my hands became raw. The fronts were flaking and the back just had no surface to the skin. The company who produced the soap were called in and they ran patch tests etc to find out what I amd 6 other nurses were reacting too. Took months to get my hand back to some sort of normality they are still very prone to dermatitis. 
This morning my skin is still itching like crazy, but the cream is definatly forming a barrier and the stingyness is not there. Got to go for my bloods in a minute :cry:


----------



## garfie

Creative - I have dermatitis at the entrance to my ears - and that is bad enough, so you poor thing having it all over :growlmad:

Hope the results don't take to long to come back.

AFM - Still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Well I had 5 tubes taken and I wasn't a wuss once I'd allowed her to actually stick the needle in!
Why the heck I panic over needles I do not know. It really isn't too bad once it is in.
I end up feeling really silly and think next time I shall be brave, but next time I am never brave just woosy!
48 hours for the results to come in.


----------



## bash73

Hi everyone! Thanks for the well wishes. I'm home recovering from yesterday's surgery. Didn't get out of the hospital until the late afternoon as the anesthesia threw me for a loop again. However, it was a much nicer hospital and they didn't push me out the door like the one from Feb. I'm in much less pain that I had in Feb. Again, this is a new doc so I'm very impressed. The mystery was solved, the pregnancy was in my right tube. Amazing the idiot doc never found this and had no plans of f/u with me. Anywho, part or all of the tube had to be taken. So happy I'm finally at least I think on the road to recovery. So it's all in God's hands and I pray that my left side works and has some good eggies left. How's everyone else feeling? btw if something doesn't make sense, i sorta can't see straight still from the anesthesia lol


----------



## Creative

bash73 said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the well wishes. I'm home recovering from yesterday's surgery. Didn't get out of the hospital until the late afternoon as the anesthesia threw me for a loop again. However, it was a much nicer hospital and they didn't push me out the door like the one from Feb. I'm in much less pain that I had in Feb. Again, this is a new doc so I'm very impressed. The mystery was solved, the pregnancy was in my right tube. Amazing the idiot doc never found this and had no plans of f/u with me. Anywho, part or all of the tube had to be taken. So happy I'm finally at least I think on the road to recovery. So it's all in God's hands and I pray that my left side works and has some good eggies left. How's everyone else feeling? btw if something doesn't make sense, i sorta can't see straight still from the anesthesia lol

So glad it 's a positive outcome. Now lots of positive thinking!


----------



## crysshae

Dawn - So glad you found a good doctor who actually took care of you. 

Creative - I hope you get some relief very soon. 

Continued good luck and baby dust for everyone still waiting.


----------



## josie1234

Blimey the dermatitis sounds terrible, hope the cream is helping and you are soon feeling better. 

Dawn - big hugs you have certainly been through a tough time, hopefully things will get better and you are soon back ttc. 

Thanks Cry. No classes today so that is good. Been doing a cake for my niece's birthday as we are off oop north tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## Lexi5

Hi everyone, total newbie but I've read almost half of this thread and would really like to join in. I'm 38, mc blighted ovum on 2nd July 2013. Total shock pregnancy but since loosing this baby it's made me think that maybe I've got one more in me. . I've had 7 pregnancys. 5 children 18,15,10,7,3. 

My recent mc was natural and I've been doing opks for the last 14 days but no smiley face as yet. Don't really know what's going on with my cycle atm. It's frustrating. 

Love reading this thread as everyone seems so lovely and supportive. Hoping it may bring me some luck too secretly. :winkwink:


----------



## Creative

Welcome Lexi !


----------



## crysshae

Welcome Lexi - I'm so sorry for your loss and that we must meet under these circumstances. It is frustrating waiting on O or AF after miscarriage. It drove me crazy. I wish you luck!


----------



## Lexi5

Thanks creative and cry, yeah it's totally frustrating. I took a pregnancy test after 2 weeks hoping for a negative which it was. Then started with clearblue opk everyday. Fourth and fifth day lines were def darker but no smiley face. Then went back to the faint lines. Do you think possibly I've missed it?? Feel like I've got to keep testing now till the witch shows up. Arrrhhh lol. 

Should I count the day I miscarried as cd1? That would make me cd32. Sorry to bombard you with questions lol. 

Hope everyone is well. I've read a lot if this thread but more the beginning so would love to know where everyone is at now.


----------



## crysshae

I've never used OPKs, so I'm not sure. Sorry I'm no help there. 

I charted after my miscarriage so I could see what was going on. At first, I used the day my MC started as CD1 so I could see everything on one chart. After ovulation and AF, I went back and adjusted the chart so CD1 was the day my hCG should've been 0, which corresponded more with my normal cycle and moved all the MC information to my actual pregnancy/miscarriage chart. 

I have had my first AF post MC and am waiting on O any day now, so trying again. :)


----------



## Lexi5

Thanks cry, good luck with your O day looming. I just wish I'd get a smiley or AF. Just to get back to normal. Desperate to try again. Although we've kinda been trying this cycle but with no smiley it's prob not happened. 

So is this your first proper cycle since mc?


----------



## crysshae

Yes. It is my first cycle after miscarriage.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lexi welcome and good luck, hope you get O soon. I had mc last year Jun but been ttc since 2008. Wasnt too focussed on ttc initially and wow it happened. Great surprise but not meant to be. Learnt lots on here and been taking B6 to make my LP and cycles longer and it ses to be working. Just got to get timing right, oh and relax. Hmm easier said than done. DH works away which doesnt helo nut keeping positive. It will happen when time is right. There is always hope.

Oh i got offered the job. Not sure if i am taking it yet. Going there next week to have a loik and see what shifts are. Think 37 hrs will be too much and impact on everything else. We ll see anyway. Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## crysshae

Good luck with your decision on the job, Josie.


----------



## Lexi5

Hi Jo and thanks. Good luck with the new job. 

Can I ask everyone how long it took for AF or O to show after mc. I know everyone is different but it's cd32 now for me and no sign of either. 

I mc on 2nd July, diagnosed blighted ovum at 9 weeks and mc naturally at 12 weeks. Just want to get back ok the ttc wagon. Can't seen to stop thinking that something must be wrong because of no AF.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone is different , I had mc in December and took cd42 for AF to show up . The " normal " cycle for me was 28- 30 days . I wouldn't worry too much our bodies take some time to get back to working order xxx


----------



## Lexi5

Oh thanks left wondering, that's put my mind at rest. I'm like a little eager beaver atm waiting for things to get back to normal.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm sorry for your loss and send you lots of luck for getting your rainbow baby soon xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Lexi

Welcome sorry for your loss?:flower:

I also had a m/c recently and I'm still waiting for AF :cry: - my normal cycle is 24 days tops and it is now CD38:growlmad:

Shall we shout her together - AF WHERE ARE YOU:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lexi5

Hi garfie, lol I'd shout if from the top of the Eiffel Tower if I thought it would help :winkwink:

Lets hope the witch shows soon and we can start new cycles. Another neg opk today. That's 15 now. Can't stop testing till AF now. Just incase :dohh:

Hope next cycle is lucky for us :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Fi my cycle took 4 weeks after d and c mc no2 and 6 weeks after natural mc no3, hoping af shows for you v soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks nearly 31 weeks wow , the countdown to the end is on ? Are you excited ? How are you feeling ?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Last night of hols, back home tomorrow. We've had a lovely week and weather hasn't been too bad.

I think baby has moved position slightly today because my bladder feels like its the size of a pea and I'm sure she's bouncing on my bowel! 

I'm at hosp Monday and midwife tues. last time I was told her head was quite low bit not engaged but I have been feeling a bit more pressure the last couple of days and a few extra braxton hicks as well!

Job for next week - sort baby clothes, Moses basket and hospital bag!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> Becks nearly 31 weeks wow , the countdown to the end is on ? Are you excited ? How are you feeling ?

Lol thank you, I'm doing well, I've still managed to keep the weight gain to 14 pounds at this point. It's the least I've put on in any pregnancy and still walk everyday. My glucose test was negative thankfully and everything else is going well. I'm excited and scared at the same time. Brooklyn kicks so hard now I think he'd like to make an appearance already lol. Hope you're well. Xxxx.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow Becks , how did ya manage keeping your weight to a minimum ? I so want to do that as I don't need to pile on the pounds ? What did you do ?


----------



## Oasis717

I was determined not to put on too much having started at a 14, I'm still in my old clothes with the exception of size 16 trousers for Brooklyn bump but everything else still fits. I've walked all the way through, less now obviously, but still walk at least 40 mins a day and have stuck to 3 meals a day with only the odd one or two days a week where I have a treat, I've not deprived myself at all but not eaten more than I've needed to and the combination of not over eating and exercise really has worked, it's still a better pregnancy than Dd 12 and ds 4 which amazes me at my age! Xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

well done with the weight Becks.

Before we went away I had put on 14 pounds - so we`ll see what the scales say in the morning!

AFM - baby has hiccups again!


----------



## Left wonderin

God your both so so good !!!! Ok I'm setting my goal now I'm aiming for no more than 20lbs all pregnancy from now !! Better go buy myself a scales lol............. I'm a 14 edging close to a 16 ! So really don't want to gain :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Its easy right now as I don t want to eat :haha:I've actually lost weight :happydance: but that will also come to and end and then the willpower will have to take over lol...


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa well done to you too! Brooklyn makes me laugh when he gets hiccups:) I didn't gain any weight until I think about 14 weeks cause of feeling sick, hate to go back to nausea that bad now, I still get it a lot after I've eaten for a few hours but its much milder thankfully xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa well done to you too! Brooklyn makes me laugh when he gets hiccups:) I didn't gain any weight until I think about 14 weeks cause of feeling sick, hate to go back to nausea that bad now, I still get it a lot after I've eaten for a few hours but its much milder thankfully xxxxx

Are you getting any BH! I'm getting them more often now and stronger than they were, my whole right side goes rock hard and sticks out leaving my left all soft and low, really lopsided !

I really need to get organised now.

Need to buy DS school uniform , he starts his new school on 29th August and as it is a Birmingham Grammer school our local shop doesn't stock the uniform , so have to go a little further afield!

Also need to sort and wash baby clothes up to 10 pound and see if I need to buy anything also need to sort my hospital bag out and sort out Moses basket and buy a new mattress!

I've got 4 weeks to get it all sorted. 

Also taking into account kids are now off school and as we have our own business I will still be working tues and thurs morning!

Welcome any newbies!

Regina , glad you are feeling sick!

Jo, don't know what's going on with your chart!

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes I am and I had to double check with mw that its ok that they are a bit painful, which she said is totally normal for baby no 4:) they're only a bit painful sometimes but coming more often and yes stronger. I need to get a Moses basket too and wash all Brooklyn's clothes while the weather is nice. I also have to get the other half of Casey's uniform as he starts Infants on the 4th Sep. oh and I want to pack my hospital bag next week too. Busy, busy lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh yes I am and I had to double check with mw that its ok that they are a bit painful, which she said is totally normal for baby no 4:) they're only a bit painful sometimes but coming more often and yes stronger. I need to get a Moses basket too and wash all Brooklyn's clothes while the weather is nice. I also have to get the other half of Casey's uniform as he starts Infants on the 4th Sep. oh and I want to pack my hospital bag next week too. Busy, busy lol xxxxxxxxxx

So much to do, so little time!


----------



## Oasis717

I need to get cracking!! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I need to get cracking!! Xxxx

I sorted all the Moses basket bedding out yesterday along with all the sleepsuits and bodysuits, just need to get it all washed now!

Also need to buy new mattress for Moses basket, both my niece and youngest used the one we have now!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

That's my job today, washing all Brooklyn's clothes and blankets:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

What a wonderful job, can imagine how exciting and emotional it is thinking that soon they will be here :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> What a wonderful job, can imagine how exciting and emotional it is thinking that soon they will be here :)

4 weeks left for me!

How far along are you now and when are you having a scan ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Please God ill be 12 weeks tommrow and then have a scan next Monday :)


----------



## garfie

Lisa - 4 weeks wow that has soon passed - for us anyway :haha:

Left - Good luck for your scan - I won't be here I'm on holiday:happydance: but if I can I will log in and find out how it all went :happydance:

Love to all the other ladies from your resident stalker :winkwink:

AFM - Still waiting for the damn :witch::coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> Please God ill be 12 weeks tommrow and then have a scan next Monday :)

Oh wow 12 weeks already! Yay, congrats, bet you can't wait for the scan, am excited for you:) xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Dance - You must be so excited with only 4 weeks to go. Have fun getting everything ready!

Oasis - I love going through baby clothes and washing and organizing everything. Have fun!

Garfie - Your chart shows you've ovulated, so AF should be on her way soon. Good luck!

Left - Have fun at your scan next week! I'm sure you're nervous and excited. I pray everything will be perfect.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I've really enjoyed sorting everything out today, one less job to do at least now! Xxx


----------



## Creative

Just got a phone call from the doctor as my iron levels are too low. Been there done that bring on the chocolate!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Just got a phone call from the doctor as my iron levels are too low. Been there done that bring on the chocolate!

My irons low too - cant eat the choc though due to GD


----------



## Oasis717

Have you both got to go on iron tablets? I was really hoping my levels were ok at 28 week bloods as I had to take iron tablets last year and they played havoc with my ibs, thankfully my levels were good this time xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies where does time go. So exciting for you sorting through baby clothes and getting organised. Good luck Regina with the scan. Will be thinking of you. I know u will be nervous hun. 

Dawn hope that AF comes very soon. 

To everyone else hope you are all ok. I am just back from long weekend up north teesside which was nice visiting family. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Have you both got to go on iron tablets? I was really hoping my levels were ok at 28 week bloods as I had to take iron tablets last year and they played havoc with my ibs, thankfully my levels were good this time xxxx

Yes, after 28 week bloods my level was 10. Something which is too low so they put me on tablets, I take 2 a day.

Was at hosp again yesterday, got to get more bloods taken next thurs for my appointment at 36 weeks, when they will give me an induction date.

My blood pressure is nice and low 108/52 - i think it sounds too low! Baby still head down. Seeing midwife today for 34 week check.

Jo. Glad you had a good weekend.

Regina, hope your scan goes well - will be thinking of you.


----------



## Left wonderin

A week today for my scan and the second tri :)


----------



## josie1234

Nice one Regina, looking forward to seeing pic. AFM - don't know what my chart is doing, it is crazy this month lol.


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Have you both got to go on iron tablets? I was really hoping my levels were ok at 28 week bloods as I had to take iron tablets last year and they played havoc with my ibs, thankfully my levels were good this time xxxx

yes, three times a day at the mo, and stay on pregnacare too. I went to Holland and Barratt yesrday and stocked up on seeds which are better foor me than chocolate and are high in iron.



dancareoi said:


> My blood pressure is nice and low 108/52 - i think it sounds too low!
> .

Mine is standardly 90/55 ish! I have to be very careful standing up or I suddenly go incredibkly dizzy


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you both get on ok with the iron tablets, I think they only affected me so badly due to ibs and the doctor ended up putting me on a different kind of iron tablet just once a day I was so so ill with them, I was so glad my levels were ok this time, I've had fortified cereal everyday and kept up with the pregnacare all the way through:) xxx


----------



## Creative

I've just had a look at the packet. I presumed it would be ferrous sulfate as it always used to be when I was pregnant in the past which are very harsh on the bowel, but this lot are ferous fumate and they are supposed to be an awful lot better!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's what the doc switched me too I was given the other one first and I was so ill! So they put me on the Ferrous Fumarate, it was so much better xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I'm on the sulphate ones.

My washing machine has broken. Spoke to someone earlier and they said the bearings have gone and advised cheaper to get a new machine !

I'm going to speak to someone else tomorrow .

I have washed all the baby clothes luckily, but haven't washed all the bedding !

Only had the machine 2 years. The bearings should last 4-5 years but due to how much I use it the bearings have gone quicker.

Need to get it sorted as washing is building up again!


----------



## Left wonderin

Crap I Hate When there is trouble with the washing machine , its one appliance I cannot do without !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree I've always got washing I think I'm obsessed lol as I do at least two loads a day nearly every day and if I don't have some I find some! Has my machine 7 years now and keep expecting it to pack up but it's still going strong, 2 years doesn't seem long to go that wrong hope you can get it sorted! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Totally agree I've always got washing I think I'm obsessed lol as I do at least two loads a day nearly every day and if I don't have some I find some! Has my machine 7 years now and keep expecting it to pack up but it's still going strong, 2 years doesn't seem long to go that wrong hope you can get it sorted! Xxxx

Typically I cancelled the extended warranty in April !


----------



## Oasis717

Sod's law! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Typical :growlmad: hope they can fix it - I would be lost without mine could you imagine doing what our grans did and hand washing everything or what our parents did going to the launderette at least twice a week:wacko:

AFM - Still waiting ladies and still stalking :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Mine went a short while ago and it was awful. I had horrid piles of washing building up and then when we got a new one, it's been awful trying to work out what programmes work wel and which ones area a waste of time. I do like my new one though, it has a huge door and load capacity and tells you how long is left on each wash you do so you can time your day really well.


----------



## Left wonderin

One of my favourite smells in the world is fresh laundry :) think I'm a bit obsessed with fabric softener lol....


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. My washing machine is on its way out, makes some clicking noises quite loud and sometimes if I put too much it, it doesn't drain it so I will need to get a new one.

So any updates today??


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. My washing machine is on its way out, makes some clicking noises quite loud and sometimes if I put too much it, it doesn't drain it so I will need to get a new one.
> 
> So any updates today??

Still no machine. 

Now have swollen ankles!


----------



## Oasis717

My bh are coming every night almost like clockwork from 7.30 for about an hour or hour and half! V uncomfortable but still normal according to my mw:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> My bh are coming every night almost like clockwork from 7.30 for about an hour or hour and half! V uncomfortable but still normal according to my mw:) xxxxx

My BH are random!

Baby has been lively the last couple of days.

Feeling tired today due to lack of sleep last night 

Sorted Moses basket out today by putting the cover and hood on, so it's now in the corner of the room. No bedding yet as not washed.

Just got to finish hospital bag tomorrow. Think I will buy some new slippers to put in.

Asked dd to look at my swollen ankles she said "what ankles"


----------



## josie1234

lol. sounds like you are getting organised, so exciting. Loving the BH, won't be long now. Who'd have thought Lisa, that when you started this lucky thread, you would be getting moses basket ready. Just to prove that there is hope and this is a lucky thread.

So tired, been waking up at 5 am every morning. Turned the gym job down as the shifts were crazy (starting at 6 am some days, working 10 hours on a Saturday and 10 hours on a Sunday one in every 3 weekends, some nights working til 9), just not feasible with DH away. 

Had sore throat last couple of days and headaches. Hope it goes soon. Think we are due another BFP!!! Come on ladies, who's it gonna be?? FX'd for us all xx


----------



## Oasis717

Def due another bfp!!! Keeping everything crossed we have another one soon:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> lol. sounds like you are getting organised, so exciting. Loving the BH, won't be long now. Who'd have thought Lisa, that when you started this lucky thread, you would be getting moses basket ready. Just to prove that there is hope and this is a lucky thread.
> 
> So tired, been waking up at 5 am every morning. Turned the gym job down as the shifts were crazy (starting at 6 am some days, working 10 hours on a Saturday and 10 hours on a Sunday one in every 3 weekends, some nights working til 9), just not feasible with DH away.
> 
> Had sore throat last couple of days and headaches. Hope it goes soon. Think we are due another BFP!!! Come on ladies, who's it gonna be?? FX'd for us all xx

That gym job sounds hard work to me! There again i think I'm allergic to excercise!!

I really hope this thread is lucky for everyone else still waiting for a BFP. Fingers crossed for another one soon, hopefully it will be you jo.

I keep checking your chart and its quite random this month , hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to seeing the baby pics, won't be long xx

Feeling rubbish, got headaches and my throat is killing me. Feel like I have swallowed razor blades. Been waking up at 5 last couple of mornings and this morning it was 3.30 as I couldn't swallow. Maybe that's why my temperature is all over the place.

Hope everyone is ok and you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Oasis717

As Jo hope you feel better soon, I hate having a sore throat it's awful:( I honestly thought I would catch everything going this pregnancy but everyone has been ill except me, v strange! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls I was only thinking that this morning we are SO OVERDUE a BFP or two ....... They are on the way I feel it in my Bones !!!! I'm getting so excited on the countdown to the new arrivals :) it's so exciting being a part of it ( well stalking lol ) you girls must be giddy with excitement IMAGINE only a few weeks and you will be meeting your little ones :) and we will get to see them lol.........


----------



## crysshae

Good luck to everyone waiting on their BFPs. I hope it's someone's month too!

Hope you feel better really soon, Jo.


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Girls I was only thinking that this morning we are SO OVERDUE a BFP or two ....... They are on the way I feel it in my Bones !!!! I'm getting so excited on the countdown to the new arrivals :) it's so exciting being a part of it ( well stalking lol ) you girls must be giddy with excitement IMAGINE only a few weeks and you will be meeting your little ones :) and we will get to see them lol.........

I can't believe how close its getting !

Hospital bag is packed and ready to go. Just need to wash the Moses basket bedding. Hopefully getting new washing machine on Monday so I can get all that done.

Jo , hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno if I'm more scared or excited, both I think!!! It still doesn't seem real that in a few weeks ill be holding him in my arms xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I dunno if I'm more scared or excited, both I think!!! It still doesn't seem real that in a few weeks ill be holding him in my arms xxxxx

I know what you mean about it not feeling real!


----------



## Oasis717

It's mad isn't it lol, even baby no 4 despite all the kicks etc and scans I still find it to believe there's a baby in there! Casey was listening to Brooklyn hiccup tonight and got a big kick in the cheek. He thought that was hilarious bless him he's so excited to meet his brother and loves feeling him kick:) xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> It's mad isn't it lol, even baby no 4 despite all the kicks etc and scans I still find it to believe there's a baby in there! Casey was listening to Brooklyn hiccup tonight and got a big kick in the cheek. He thought that was hilarious bless him he's so excited to meet his brother and loves feeling him kick:) xxxxxxx

Happy 32 weeks


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I check you're ticker all the time, can't believe you're nearly there now! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you:) I check you're ticker all the time, can't believe you're nearly there now! Xxxxx

I know, especially as 2 weeks needs to be taken off, so 3 weeks and 2 days left at the most.

I don't get many kicks, mine are more rolls and wriggles .

One more growth scan at 36 weeks then they'll give me a date!


----------



## josie1234

I am so excited for the new arrivals, I can't wait, lol.:coffee:

AFM - lazy day for me today, went to doctors yesterday and I have a throat infection. He gave me penicillin but daren't take it just yet just incase this may be my month. Hopefully not too long to wait one way or another. CD 31and according to FF 11 DPO.

Who else is in the 2ww at the moment???

Anyone up to anything today? Got 3 for my Buggyfit the other day so numbers are slowly building and getting some interest in my Bootcamps too so that's good. Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## crysshae

Awww! Love listening to talk about baby kicks and wiggles! Can't wait to feel that again. 

Jo - I hope it's your BFP month and that you get to feeling better soon. 

If FF is right this month, I'm 12 dpo today. My chart is a bit confusing since I forgot to monitor everything in the beginning of my cycle. I was just more relaxed about it I guess and busy doing other things. 

Not much going on here today. Just working and then most likely house cleaning. DH will be taking his first long ride on his new motorcycle. 

Hope you all enjoy your weekend!


----------



## FindingKismet

I can't stop the tears today. I'm not sobbing, just tears are rolling down my face. Another cycle not pregnant.

Do you ever feel like your life is on hold? Like you just want to give up and move on? I'm putting so much energy into this for years now, and so many of my life choices are centered around this quest to have children. 

I know, don't give up right before the miracle. We are going to try IUI now. I just don't feel like my Dr has put much thought into my case ... she seems like she's on autopilot. If the IUI does not work, I will find someone else who will look at all the data and be thoughtful about how to help.

I've just reached some kind of a breaking point. I guess that's good. Sometimes you need an earthquake to release the tension. All I know is something has to change. I cannot keep going on like this.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kis, sorry that things are so rubbish for you at the moment, yes I know that feeling, I have felt like giving up quite a few times and I do understand how everything revolves around it and how you put things off just in case you may get pregnant.

I had short Luteal Phases and I find that taking B6 seems to be helping making them longer but still no BFP as yet. Please don't give up hope, there is always hope. If you are not happy with your doctor, would it be possible to change? I think sometimes it is good to let everything out and hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.

Sorry if I am no help but you know we are here always for you to vent to.:hugs: Wishing you lots of luck and fairy dust to you hun xx


----------



## FindingKismet

josie1234 said:


> Hi Kis, sorry that things are so rubbish for you at the moment, yes I know that feeling, I have felt like giving up quite a few times and I do understand how everything revolves around it and how you put things off just in case you may get pregnant.
> 
> I had short Luteal Phases and I find that taking B6 seems to be helping making them longer but still no BFP as yet. Please don't give up hope, there is always hope. If you are not happy with your doctor, would it be possible to change? I think sometimes it is good to let everything out and hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.
> 
> Sorry if I am no help but you know we are here always for you to vent to.:hugs: Wishing you lots of luck and fairy dust to you hun xx

Thank you for writing back. Sometimes I feel so alone in this.

Like you said, I'm putting off so much. I just turned down a work opportunity because it involved travel. I can't get into a good fitness routine or lose weight because you're just supposed to maintain. I've busted my ass in a thankless job to buy a house and get medical insurance, when I'd rather get a graduate degree and finally find some professional fulfillment. I'm living close to family instead of moving where I feel more in my element and could find more like-minded friends. It would all be right if there were a child. But there's not, so it all seems wrong.

Sorry for the pity party. I guess sometimes you have to step back and look at your life and wallow a little before shifting perspectives.


----------



## dancareoi

FindingKismet said:


> josie1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kis, sorry that things are so rubbish for you at the moment, yes I know that feeling, I have felt like giving up quite a few times and I do understand how everything revolves around it and how you put things off just in case you may get pregnant.
> 
> I had short Luteal Phases and I find that taking B6 seems to be helping making them longer but still no BFP as yet. Please don't give up hope, there is always hope. If you are not happy with your doctor, would it be possible to change? I think sometimes it is good to let everything out and hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.
> 
> Sorry if I am no help but you know we are here always for you to vent to.:hugs: Wishing you lots of luck and fairy dust to you hun xx
> 
> Thank you for writing back. Sometimes I feel so alone in this.
> 
> Like you said, I'm putting off so much. I just turned down a work opportunity because it involved travel. I can't get into a good fitness routine or lose weight because you're just supposed to maintain. I've busted my ass in a thankless job to buy a house and get medical insurance, when I'd rather get a graduate degree and finally find some professional fulfillment. I'm living close to family instead of moving where I feel more in my element and could find more like-minded friends. It would all be right if there were a child. But there's not, so it all seems wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party. I guess sometimes you have to step back and look at your life and wallow a little before shifting perspectives.Click to expand...

Sorry you are having a rough time, but we all know how you feel right now. After I lost my Lo in jan last year I as desperate to be pg again and as you say it feels like everything is on hold.

We started trying again in may and each month my Af started I would cry and get upset, it would last a couple of days then I would start looking forward to be next cycle.

I finally got my bfp again in August only to lose that one too.

We true again in December and caught lucky first time .

That time I was having acupuncture once a week, taking vitamin b6 due to short LP and we only DTD every other day.

Big hugs to you, we are here for you to vent your feelings and hopefully give you the encouragement to keep going.

You will get there xx


----------



## crazymam

Hello Ladies, feels like ages!!!
I have been away with no access to internet, but back home now.
How is everyone?
time is flying now.
welcome to the new ladies.
I have a lovely good news story to share, I bumped into an old friend yesterday.my friends sister had given up all hope of having a baby, so had decided to stop trying. she only then went and fell pregnant naturally at age 46!!! plus she went on to have another one after that. Guess miracles do happen... 

So ladies don't give up!!!


----------



## josie1234

You are not alone Kis. We all understand and are here for you. It is ok to wallow. You have been through a lot hun. 

When you have been ttc for a while you feel like it's never going to happen but this thread proves it does. Its hard not to let it control your life when its something you want so bad. I fell pregnant last year when I had loads going on and forgot about ttc. Can u believe, forgot!!!! Wish I could forget now.

All I can say is follow your heart and have the life you want and everything will fall in place. Positive Mental Attitude. My friend who is now 40 had throat cancer last year and it's made me realise that to have your health and someone to love then thats the main thing. 

Thanks Lisa for starting this thread and showing us that we are not alone xx

Hi crazy did u have a nice time away?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking you all:winkwink:

Wow look at you pregnant ladies - your babies will be here before you know it :happydance::happydance:

Kis - As everyone else has said hun - we have all been there and it sucks BIG time but we have all come through it - some with little ones in their tummys:happydance: and some still trying but not giving up:happydance: it is hard not to feel sorry and down some days - but trust me threads like this will bring you out of your dark place - remember you are not alone:hugs:

AFM - Tested negative - still no witch:growlmad: - maybe tomorrow?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

crazymam said:


> Hello Ladies, feels like ages!!!
> I have been away with no access to internet, but back home now.
> How is everyone?
> time is flying now.
> welcome to the new ladies.
> I have a lovely good news story to share, I bumped into an old friend yesterday.my friends sister had given up all hope of having a baby, so had decided to stop trying. she only then went and fell pregnant naturally at age 46!!! plus she went on to have another one after that. Guess miracles do happen...
> 
> So ladies don't give up!!!

46!! Goodness me how amazing def gives me hope for having enough time to try again, if I'm lucky enough xxxxx massive luck to all you ladies trying and waiting to see, fingers crossed for you all, thought I would share my 32 week bump with you :) xxxxx.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josie1234

Blimey 46, just shows you eh? It's ok for men as they seem to be able to father children til after they are pensioners.

Loving the bump Becks, so cute, so amazing.

Hi Dawn - I am sending vibes your way for the AF to come :witch: then the cycle can start again, then we won't be hearing from you cos you will be busy :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies , 

I'm so sorry to read that some of you are really struggling right now . This journey sure ain't easy :( it really does help,to have the support of everyone on here , people at various stages of the journey who we can relate to and those who an bring hope in bucket loads :) 
Life is such a mystery , one I will never ever fully claim to understand !!!! 

For those ( I know Josie is one of them ) in the TWW I'm keeping everything crossed that this will be your month xxxxxx 

To our very SOON mums to be , our HOPE BRINGERS we are all blessed to and privileged to share this very special time with you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Gorgeous bump pic - hope to have one of them myself someday soon:winkwink::hugs:

AFM - Still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee: I go on holiday tomorrow for 10 days so if she could put in appearance any time soon that would be good - p.s hope she doesn't kick my ass:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, you most definitely will have one, hope you have a fantastic holiday xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Fi, you most definitely will have one, hope you have a fantastic holiday xxxxxxx

Becks lovely bump.

Regina lovely words.


----------



## crazymam

Becks - lovely bump picture xx
I am exhausted after my break away, weather is too hot for me at the moment although seems to be cooler this weekend at home.
We are way overdue another BFP I think too.


----------



## josie1234

Have a nice time away Fi xx

AFM - temp went down this morning so expecting AF to come. I am still feeling rubbish so as expecting AF I have started taking the penicillin, hope it makes me feel better soon.

Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Oasis717

Feel for you Jo, hoping the tablets work quickly and you feel better v soon xxxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks Jo - I'm all packed - is it morning yet:haha:

So sorry you are feeling rubbish - take care of yourself BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thank you Becks and Dawn, hopefully I will sleep better tonight. It's nice getting away from it all eh?


----------



## Oasis717

Would love to be able to get away but I think we'll wait now til Brooklyn is a few months old and then go away xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Would love to be able to get away but I think we'll wait now til Brooklyn is a few months old and then go away xxxx

We should have gone to Wales yesterday for a week but decided that was a bit too close, hence the reason we went to torquay 2 weeks ago.

We will go down to Wales at October half term.

We're thinking maybe euro Disney and Ireland next year (DH parents are Irish and me and kids have only ever been once)

Year after(2015) we're getting really ambitious - a week skiing in France (DH and I used to go every year before kids and we took 2 eldest 4 years ago before DS came along) plan for later that year is Florida!

We'll see, but nice to have a plan!

Jo your chart looks interesting 

Afm, whenever I lie down I get pins and needles in my hands and arms. Lying here writing this and I can't feel my fingers, think I better sit up!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol dance I think ya better !!!! 
Lovely holiday plans :) mmm must get my thinking hat one for next year :)


----------



## Creative

If we go it will be camping. We've not gone this year because of me being pregnant and last year because of the miscarriage and trying to get pregnant.
I miss it. My OH thinks it's a great get out of jail free card!!


----------



## Creative

The children have gone away both years though. They go up to Sedbergh for a weeks violin holiday and that's where we took them on Saturday. They spend a week learning and playing some amazing quartet pieces. This was Ollie a few years ago at the same course.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsxdAgZksMQ
This year Eden has gone for the first year. This is Ollies last year. He's done 7 years of it and loved every minute of it.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> The children have gone away both years though. They go up to Sedbergh for a weeks violin holiday and that's where we took them on Saturday. They spend a week learning and playing some amazing quartet pieces. This was Ollie a few years ago at the same course.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsxdAgZksMQ
> This year Eden has gone for the first year. This is Ollies last year. He's done 7 years of it and loved every minute of it.

I take it your DH is not a camping enthusiast!

That piece of music was lovely and they all played so perfectly. Obviously all the practice and hard work has paid off


----------



## josie1234

Lots of plans Lisa. Bet you will have a can't wait. Is that a good interesting or bad? Yes get those arms moving around!


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Lots of plans Lisa. Bet you will have a can't wait. Is that a good interesting or bad? Yes get those arms moving around!

Hhhmmm good question ! Your chart hasn't done that before has it so could be good interesting. Lets see what tomorrow brings as we would expect Af then!

Keeping everything crossed xxxxxxx

I have a new washing machine , whoo hoo!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) had my scan today and all was well thank GOD . Baby was t quite co-operating and a wee bit camera shy so no great scan photos I'm afraid . However I've been catapulted into the second tri as baby consistantly measuring ahead by 7 days since early scan. My dates have been moved forward by a week so tommrow I'm offically 14 weeks :) 
Today was a good day :) can't believe in 6 weeks on the 30th of September ill know if I'm team blue or pink ..... Starting to feel a little More real ( well today anyway ! ) tommrow back to worrying . One day at a time xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone :) had my scan today and all was well thank GOD . Baby was t quite co-operating and a wee bit camera shy so no great scan photos I'm afraid . However I've been catapulted into the second tri as baby consistantly measuring ahead by 7 days since early scan. My dates have been moved forward by a week so tommrow I'm offically 14 weeks :)
> Today was a good day :) can't believe in 6 weeks on the 30th of September ill know if I'm team blue or pink ..... Starting to feel a little More real ( well today anyway ! ) tommrow back to worrying . One day at a time xxxxx

Regina that is wonderful news, you must feel so relieved. Great that baby is measuring ahead too, means 1 less week to be worrying!

Afm terrible night sleep. Awake until after 12 as youngest DS not well and dd playing up the last few nights. She must have got out to the toilet about 20 times!

DS has had a cough for ages, been to docs twice and thought was nearly better, but now sounds like be has a chest infection! Also feels like he has a temp.

I woke at 3.30 to go to loo and have woken to hear my blood/ heartbeat pounding in my right ear. It is so annoying and is stopping me going back to sleep. It has stopped a couple of times and then started up again!

Plus DS woke and is now lying in bed next to me. (DH banished to spare room a while ago as not enough room in the bed)

So I've had about 3 hours sleep. Expect DS won't be at nursery today, so DH will look after kids his morning whilst I go into work. We'll swap over at lunchtime

Have emailed my docs for an appointment for DS too!


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :) had my scan today and all was well thank GOD . Baby was t quite co-operating and a wee bit camera shy so no great scan photos I'm afraid . However I've been catapulted into the second tri as baby consistantly measuring ahead by 7 days since early scan. My dates have been moved forward by a week so tommrow I'm offically 14 weeks :)
> Today was a good day :) can't believe in 6 weeks on the 30th of September ill know if I'm team blue or pink ..... Starting to feel a little More real ( well today anyway ! ) tommrow back to worrying . One day at a time xxxxx
> 
> Regina that is wonderful news, you must feel so relieved. Great that baby is measuring ahead too, means 1 less week to be worrying!
> 
> Afm terrible night sleep. Awake until after 12 as youngest DS not well and dd playing up the last few nights. She must have got out to the toilet about 20 times!
> 
> DS has had a cough for ages, been to docs twice and thought was nearly better, but now sounds like be has a chest infection! Also feels like he has a temp.
> 
> I woke at 3.30 to go to loo and have woken to hear my blood/ heartbeat pounding in my right ear. It is so annoying and is stopping me going back to sleep. It has stopped a couple of times and then started up again!
> 
> Plus DS woke and is now lying in bed next to me. (DH banished to spare room a while ago as not enough room in the bed)
> 
> So I've had about 3 hours sleep. Expect DS won't be at nursery today, so DH will look after kids his morning whilst I go into work. We'll swap over at lunchtime
> 
> Have emailed my docs for an appointment for DS too!Click to expand...

Jo looks like you are awake early too, I see you have plotted temp already. Not really sure what to say about it, see what happens today!


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone :) had my scan today and all was well thank GOD . Baby was t quite co-operating and a wee bit camera shy so no great scan photos I'm afraid . However I've been catapulted into the second tri as baby consistantly measuring ahead by 7 days since early scan. My dates have been moved forward by a week so tommrow I'm offically 14 weeks :)
> Today was a good day :) can't believe in 6 weeks on the 30th of September ill know if I'm team blue or pink ..... Starting to feel a little More real ( well today anyway ! ) tommrow back to worrying . One day at a time xxxxx

That's fantastic news!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow how fantastic I'm so so pleased for you Regina:) and 7 days ahead too, I was 5, it won't be long before that 2nd scan xxxx.


----------



## Creative

With the children being away, I am getting to lie in till 8 every morning. It's very nice indeed. Last night OH and I went for a walk in the woods at the top of the village and looked down the vallley towards the humber which was glistening in the sunlight. Such beauty on our doorsteps!
https://s0.geograph.org.uk/geophotos/02/90/37/2903750_35d73504.jpg


----------



## Oasis717

What a beautiful view! So wish we lived near some scenery like that:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Beautiful view. Regina - so pleased for you. Bet you were over the moon. Woo hoo.

Lisa - sounds like a nightmare hope u are all ok Bet you are shattered.

Yes still up early. Cough waking me up. Don't know what temp is doing. See how today goes.


----------



## josie1234

Still no AF


----------



## Oasis717

Fingers crossed it never comes Jo! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Still no AF

If FF right AF is usually today for 13 day LP , will be watching your chart tomorrow with interest .

Afm spoke to midwife this morning about my ear and also to say I had the start of a migraine on Sunday , I got the aura part (flashing and blurred vision) but never for the headache.

According to google it sounds like pulsating tinnitus which can be caused by high blood pressure ( I had a similar thing in nov last year a bad cold led to a blockage in a tube in my ear, begins with e! I had really loud ringing then £

Midwife referee my to delivery suite who in turn said to see GP, they put me in on last app.

Blood pressure was 102/50! So no worries there, sorry if tmi but for weeks now I have been full of green flem, she said this could be a mixture of being pg plus hayfever also tinnitus could be caused by be pg itself. She is hopeful it will disappear at some point on its own, until then I'll have to get used to it.

Really helpful when you are trying to get to sleep!


----------



## bash73

Well Ladies...I'm all clear to TRY again!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!! Chapter over, thank God! LOVE my new doc, such a positive man!
Looks like some of you are getting very close to having your bundles!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic news Dawn, the very very best of luck to you xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful Dawn! Good luck and baby dust for your first cycle!


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn that's wonderful news , lots of baby dust coming your way xx


----------



## josie1234

Dawn that's great news. Lots of fairy dust coming your way.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Dawn that's great news. Lots of fairy dust coming your way.

Are you thinking of testing !


----------



## Creative

Dawn, so happy for you!!!


----------



## josie1234

Just tested BFN. Don't know what is happening to my cycle this month


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls such a mixed bag of emotions today . Hilso I am so sad reading your news :( I'm sorry you lost your LO , ill say lots of prayers for your other LO , you are in my thoughts xxxxxxxx

Dance poor you that would drive me mad !!!!! It must be so irritating !! Hang in there girl not long left xxxx 

Dawn great news :) your back on track with the all clear :) 
Jo looked at your chart and mmmm still trying to figure it out !! Sure is strange , its not definite what day you o/v so your not out yet !! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo why so many white circle on your chart this month ?


----------



## josie1234

Prob cos I have been waking up early so take temp before I get up cos once I am awake thats me up. It might be because I have been not well. I don't know


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Prob cos I have been waking up early so take temp before I get up cos once I am awake thats me up. It might be because I have been not well. I don't know

How's it going today jo, hope you are feeling better


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa,

I am getting better, throat not so sore but got annoying cough that keeps waking me up, hopefully will sleep better tonight. DH went back today as he has a training day so he was only home 2 nights this time. 

Still no AF as yet. See what happens. Trying not to get my hopes up but this has been a strange cycle. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Josie poor you , ya don't sound the best sore throats and coughs are no fun :( 
Your temp went back up today ? Have you any signs AF is on her way ? It sure is a weird cycle !!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Regina, when I get poorly it really hits me and takes a while to go. I know, no signs as yet but will keep you informed. It is confusing me slightly.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Regina, when I get poorly it really hits me and takes a while to go. I know, no signs as yet but will keep you informed. It is confusing me slightly.

It is certainly different on your chart this month - sending lots of baby dust your way.

I've noticed tonight the whooshing in my ear has gone. Hope it stays gone now.

Finished off last bits today. Bag is packed and all clothing and bedding is washed and put away!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa.

Glad the whooshing has gone, that must have been so annoying. Sounds like you are getting organised, so exciting. xx


----------



## Oasis717

I hate that whooshing sound I used to get it a lot with hangovers, I've had it on and off over time but not for a while now, mine wasn't blood pressure related but I do have slight tinnitus in my right ear so might be that, hope it stays away Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Jo hope Af stays away!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I hate that whooshing sound I used to get it a lot with hangovers, I've had it on and off over time but not for a while now, mine wasn't blood pressure related but I do have slight tinnitus in my right ear so might be that, hope it stays away Lisa xxxxx

I too have slight tinnitus in right ear so maybe that's why he whooshing appeared. I woke I the night and it sounded like it was about to start again, but stayed away.

My 3 year old has figured out how to open the stair gate across his bedroom door! The other 2 never did that!

There are a couple of locks on the bottom so I must remember to put those on too.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> My 3 year old has figured out how to open the stair gate across his bedroom door! The other 2 never did that!
> 
> There are a couple of locks on the bottom so I must remember to put those on too.

My middle one just used to pull himself up and over.
My daughter used to get out all the possessions in her room and pile them into a mountain and then hop over!


----------



## crysshae

Hope your cough goes away soon, Jo, and you can get some rest. 

Dance - Glad to hear you're ear issue is staying at bay. 

With my kids, the younger ones have progressively learned how to do more things sooner. I think it's from watching the older kids do things. Then they try whatever it is and eventually learn at an earlier age. 

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## bash73

Hi Ladies!

So excited! AF arrived today!!!! Ovulation kits ready to go, woooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, had my 32 week scan and went v well, all is well with an estimated weight of 4lb 6. Only downside is my blood pressure was too high but as I have a bit of a hospital phobia I don't know if it's being there or there's a problem, having it done at mw tomorrow so really hoping its better there, never liked having my blood pressure taken as I always worry before its going to be high then the worrying means it is, vicious circle, but so glad all is well with baby, fingers crossed blood pressure is ok tomorrow, really don't want to go in to hospital xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, had my 32 week scan and went v well, all is well with an estimated weight of 4lb 6. Only downside is my blood pressure was too high but as I have a bit of a hospital phobia I don't know if it's being there or there's a problem, having it done at mw tomorrow so really hoping its better there, never liked having my blood pressure taken as I always worry before its going to be high then the worrying means it is, vicious circle, but so glad all is well with baby, fingers crossed blood pressure is ok tomorrow, really don't want to go in to hospital xxxxx

Dawn - whoo hoo 

Karen - these kids are very ingenious aren't they?

Jo - sorry Af got you. Stock up on those OPK this month so you don't run out 

Becks glad all went well and baby is doing good. Sounds to me like you suffer from white coat syndrome! My mom suffers with that, every time she has to have her blood pressure taken it goes through the roof!

They ended up putting a Portable moniter on her for 24 hours . Which took bp at regular intervals and it was fine then!

Afm, getting quite a few BH on and off today.

Hi to everyone else .


----------



## Oasis717

I most definitely do have that Lisa! Am the same whether its dentist, docs, hospital or clinic:( been the same for ages, and now I'll be even worse having it done tomorrow as I know I'm under pressure (pardon the pun lol) for it not to be high. Some nights I get a lot more bh than others but you're closer than me so you will be getting more now xxxxx.


----------



## josie1234

Dawn - that's great, sending lots of :dust::dust:

Becks - hope things go ok for you, I know what you mean, it is a catch 22 situation but fingers crossed that your BP is low.

Thanks Lisa - very confused about the cycle but OPK's ordered for the next one. Getting fed up at the moment, over 5 years now so I feel like it is never going to happen. I know there is always hope and this thread shows that so gonna try and stay positive.

Was worried about DS yesterday as he was very lethargic and just kept sleeping on and off. He was very clammy/sweaty but doesn't seem as bad this morning. Said he feels a bit better and went back to sleep. See how he is when he is up. Hopefully it was just a 24 hr bug.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I hope so too, can totally understand how you feel but as you said this thread is proof that its possible and you have every chance, every cycles a new chance and new hope, all the the luck in the world xxxxxxxx.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Jo, I hope so too, can totally understand how you feel but as you said this thread is proof that its possible and you have every chance, every cycles a new chance and new hope, all the the luck in the world xxxxxxxx.

To true! Just as I gave up hope and started to come to terms with the fact it wasn't going to happen, it did indeed happen. 

Just had berry trifle for breakfast and now wanting more, but I'm having to be a bit careful at the moment as I am getting horrific heart burn. I made some cornish pasties yesterday and after thoroughly enjoying my lunch, I spent the afternoon and evening in agony.


----------



## Oasis717

I feel your pain! I have to be so careful what I'm eating as so many things trigger off awful heartburn, mainly tomato based acidic meals like baked beans or tomato soup/sauce. I won't be sorry to see the back of heartburn that's for sure! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Creative, can't believe you are now an egg plant, time is flying. It is a nightmare having to watch what you eat and suffering with heart burn. 

DS seems a lot better today, I was quite worried yesterday.

Quiet day today catching up on jobs.


----------



## josie1234

AF seems a bit scant - not much there overnight and today.


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm so pleased I def have hospital phobia as my bp was completely normal at the mw's, I'm v lucky in that she's so lovely and made me laugh and put me at ease and it was fine:) heard baby's hb, urine ok and measuring 35 weeks not 33! V pleased xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

That's great Becks, blimey time is moving along so quick for you now eh? Such a relief for you.


----------



## Oasis717

I have to admit Jo I am v relieved, the last thing I wanted was to be taken in to hospital and I was 90 per cent sure it was just my hospital phobia, mw thinks I should have a home birth! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

That would be nice, your MW sounds lovely, are you thinking about it?


----------



## Oasis717

She really is lovely, she gave me a kiss and a cuddle when I left:) I'm really lucky to have her, I would like a home birth it's just the bad experience with Caseys birth that puts me off but I have all the way to the end to decide, she said even if I decide home birth I can still change my mind once I'm in labour, they have a birthing centre at the hospital which I'm also considering with lots of facilities and birthing pools etc xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

The upside of a home birth is I'd most likely get my lovely midwife attending she said:) xxxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> The upside of a home birth is I'd most likely get my lovely midwife attending she said:) xxxx

There is a homebirth section on here and many of the girls are on a facebook group (private) https://www.facebook.com/groups/HomeBirthersAndHopefuls/566240953411816/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

I can recommend the book Homebirth by Sheila kitzenger. It's very helpful in its advice and even if you are only having a hospital birth, the passages on what happens to your body in labour are incredibly helpful. Fear is the biggest problem to women in labour and the more you can understand about what is happening to your body the smoother your labour will be. I can honestly say that birthing in your own home is an amazing and special thing. There is none of the travel, panic etc and then when it's all over the midwife clears up and leaves your happy little family in their own space enjoying the moment.


What went wrong with Caseys birth?


----------



## Creative

Hope you don't think I am pressuring you. The most important thing about birth is that you trust the people around you and that you relax. That can be in a home or in a hospital. You also need to have your OH on board (although not all women do!)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no definitely not I really value your input as it helps me to decide! The thing I've felt most in each birth is fear and loss of control and I know from everything I've seen and read that staying calm and in control is massively important, I really want this birth to be different from the rest, with Casey I was induced 12 days over my due date, it was incredibly painful and I didn't have the best care from the midwives at the hospital, I ended up with a midwife that had me pushing for hours whilst I begged her to listen to me, that something was wrong, she didn't and just had me pushing and pushing in agony for hours, she even took my gas and air away at one point and told me I wasn't pushing properly, Casey was facing the wrong way and stuck fast, this wasn't discovered until a wonderful doctor came to my rescue after nearly 12 hours of pain and contractions with no pain relief and I ended up having emergency forceps, the midwife only called for help when Caseys heart rate dropped and he showed signs of serious distress. It was a terrible experience and took me a long time to get over, dh is worried about a home birth in case the same happens again xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I couldn't have home birth even if I wanted due to insulin dependent GD and previous section .

I love the feeling of safety and security the hospital offers.

As I've said a while ago, I was in for 5 days with DS and it was so nice. 3 meals a day brought to my bed and nothing to worry about except me and baby !

Whilst in labour this time I will be on an insulin and glucose drip and once baby is born we will remain in hospital for 24-48 hours as they need to moniter baby's sugar levels.

I'm hoping they keep me there for the 48 hours!


----------



## josie1234

Sounds really traumatising Becks, no wonder you are worried but I am sure with the MW that you have now, she will look after you and give you all the options. Like you said, if you have home birth, she will be around. 

Well still no AF today, no spotting or anything so only had it yesterday for a day (if that). Didn't really get up to much today, lazy day. Had a fruit and veg box delivered today for first time so need to look up some recipes lol. Might take DS to cinema tomorrow. Hope you all have a lovely weekend, guess we won't be hearing much from Dawn (nudge nudge) xx


----------



## Oasis717

It was Jo, hopefully I won't have that experience again, I just looked at my ticker and it reminded me that in my scan Thursday the sonographer was showing us Brooklyns eyelashes which we couldn't believe we could see, he was facing us and as we were watching we saw him blink, I couldn't believe you could actually see that it was amazing, you could see his eyes open, eyelashes everything! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> It was Jo, hopefully I won't have that experience again, I just looked at my ticker and it reminded me that in my scan Thursday the sonographer was showing us Brooklyns eyelashes which we couldn't believe we could see, he was facing us and as we were watching we saw him blink, I couldn't believe you could actually see that it was amazing, you could see his eyes open, eyelashes everything! Xxxxx

That sounds amazing. 

Got my last scan next week and they'll also give me an induction date.

Well I can't quite believe it. I am on a thread for parl ladies, over the months lots of babies have been born and pictures posted. Me and one other lady are now the next ones due!


----------



## Oasis717

I know Lisa it just goes to show age definitely does not stop you and will happen for everyone xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Wow, amazing Lisa, won't be long hun xxx


----------



## dancareoi

How is everyone today. Another week over. 

It will be Our wedding anniversary on Friday - 16 years 

Also my birthday on 27th - 42nd!

A chance, I suppose, baby could come on one of those dates !

14 days to go.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, this morning I was on the B&B forum and one of the ladies posted a link to her TTC vlog on YouTube. I watched her videos and loved them! She was just chatting about OPKs and such, and it was so nice to see a face and hear a voice to go with the great support we find here on the forum.

I was inspired. She is very young (only 20) and I got to thinking I could do something similar for the over 40 crowd. I'm camera-shy and tend to get bogged down in planning/paranoia, so before I could psych myself out I just did it. I made a little outline, figured out how to record with my webcam, and posted my first vlog.

If you want to check it out, here's the link https://youtu.be/uGYhKkTRS7E 

Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kismet
That is a great idea and the video is really good. Well done for being brave enough to do it. It is nice to see a face and listen to your story. FX and lots of fairy dust to you, hope this is your lucky month xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I agree, well done and I thought you did it v well, wishing you lots of luck in ttc, it's definitely good seeing a face to go with the story xxx.


----------



## josie1234

Busy today catching up on jobs, my OPK's have arrived today so feeling positive and hopeful. DH back tonight so looking forward to seeing him as he was only home 2 nights last time which is rubbish.

What are you all up to today? We are way overdue a BFP, what stages are we all at? I am CD 5 so ages to wait yet but I want to see who is coming up to their TWW.


----------



## dancareoi

Scan today, baby fine but transverse so being as admitted to hosp for next 2 weeks until section!

If Baby turns I can come home and will be induced as planned.

Will try and keep you updated.


----------



## josie1234

Blimey good luck Lisa. I am so excited for you, hope it all goes ok xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes lots and lots of luck Lisa, hope everything goes well, let us know how you are xxxx


----------



## Creative

Gosh, Will be thinking of you Lisa. Hope you are home soon!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Have own room with tv, could be home for best part of 3 weeks!


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Lisa. Hope you don't go too crazy having to stay in the hospital that long. 

When I was pregnant with my oldest daughter, she stayed breech for a long time. My doctor had me prop my butt up on pillows to sleep for a couple weeks, and she turned head down. Not sure if it truly helped or if she just decided to turn, but if it did work, maybe it would work for a transverse baby too...


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> Good luck, Lisa. Hope you don't go too crazy having to stay in the hospital that long.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my oldest daughter, she stayed breech for a long time. My doctor had me prop my butt up on pillows to sleep for a couple weeks, and she turned head down. Not sure if it truly helped or if she just decided to turn, but if it did work, maybe it would work for a transverse baby too...

She was head down 2 weeks ago and I didn't think she was going to move as I have a biconuate womb which restricts the space.

Only been here 2 hours and I'm bored already!


----------



## Oasis717

That's the problem the boredom! Hoping you find something to keep you busy:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Bored, hungry and tired!

They are giving me a steroid injection later so even if baby turns I will be in for a couple of days as it can play havoc with your sugar levels and I may need to go on a drip.

Doc been round and have booked section for 2nd, depending on position on 1st!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I am sorry Lisa, it's tough trying to sleep in hospital it really is, have you not had breakfast yet? Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Oh I am sorry Lisa, it's tough trying to sleep in hospital it really is, have you not had breakfast yet? Xxxx

Bit of a problem to find something that doesn't effect my sugar, best thing they had was bran flakes but reading was still high.

Although checked bloods a while ago and they'd gone too low, bad to have dextrose tablets to raise.

Just been to shop and bought packet of rich tea biccies


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless ya. Hope you manage to eat/sleep and not get too bored hun. I am ok temp dip this morning. But too early to get excited.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Aw bless ya. Hope you manage to eat/sleep and not get too bored hun. I am ok temp dip this morning. But too early to get excited.

That's a big dip in temp. I am still watching.

Got iPad and phone with me so I can keep an eye on everything.

Just had first steroid jab in my bum - ouch! :wacko: Got to have another one at 1.00am in the morning!


----------



## Oasis717

Excited for you Jo:) hope you enjoyed the biscuits Lisa, hospital food isn't the best! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Not a bad dinner. Onion soup, jacket potato with cheese, fruit cocktail and ice cream!

Am now on an insulin drip infusing 2ml of insulin every hour for 24 hours. Have to have my blood sugars checked every hour including through the night!


----------



## Oasis717

At least you're receiving the v best care for you and your little one, sounds like you're being v well looked after:) absolutely exhausted have been spring (wrong season lol) cleaning since 10.30 this morning! Got so much sorted and done. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance oh no !!!! You will have to take up candy crush to pass the hours lol !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol don't talk about Candy Crush! I've changed my phone three times and started again each time, so addictive! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Am I being thick? WhAts candy crush?

Moved to delivery suite for night . I'm not in labour but I need bloods doing every hours and steroid jab at 1 so they are better equipped to look after me. Back to ward in the morning.

She has been a big quiet tonight so they put me on moniter tonight. All perfect.


----------



## Left wonderin

Candy crush is an addictive app !!!! Don't start it you will not be able to stop !! It's a game ! 

God every hour you will be exhausted !!


----------



## josie1234

God u must be knackered. At least you are getting cared for. Hope you're ok and the food is not too bland. 

Candy crush is a game that drives u nuts and is very addictive. That and pet rescue saga. Don't start them cos you will get addictive. Don't know why had big temp dip. Maybe cos I didn't sleep very well. Should I be excited?? Should I start opks tomorrow or us that too early. Don't think I normally ov til about cd 20.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo what are the clear white spots on your chart ? Are you out re the times you take your temps? If you are I would suggest you use the temp adjuster to give you a more accurate reading and more accurate chart .


----------



## Creative

Good morning all!
Lisa Have they left a butterfly in or do you have to have a freshh needle withdrawal every hour. What are they testing for?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Good morning all!
> Lisa Have they left a butterfly in or do you have to have a freshh needle withdrawal every hour. What are they testing for?

Morning ladies.

Jo I would start testing opk now just to make sure nothing is missed.

Update

Baby still transverse - little monkey.

Had steroid injection 1.00pm yesterday afternoon. As you know I am GD on insulin. The steroid interferes with your sugar levels, so they have to put you on a constant insulin drip.

Second steroid jab given a 1.00 am this morning 

Canular inserted yesterday for drip. Blood sugars have been tested every hour, including through night so have to be woken for this.

Sugar levels have been very high and depending on level they alter the insulin infusion.

Basically the insulin is continuous and I am currently receiving 4ml every hour, although that was increased to 8ml after second jab.

Levels are gradually lowering, so hopefully canular will be removed after lunch and then I go back to injecting my own insulin.

They hooked me up to monitor last night and this morning, so comforting to sit and listen to baby for 20 mins.

Going for a wee is a nuisance, I have to wheel drip with me!

The needles they use to do sugars are a bit harsher than my own so I have a lovely collection of Pin Pricks on my fingers, they are running out of room!

Still on delivery suite. Should move back to my room once canular removed.

Heard some new babies crying last night but no screaming moms! after about midnight I was the only one here!

Had breakfast brought to me this morning and so far 3 cups of tea- I could get used to this!

Probably have a nap this afternoon.

Section booked for 3rd September.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Section booked for 3rd September.

Th same day I get my anti D!!! not long now and we have our first lucky baby!!!! I for one am very excited.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Section booked for 3rd September.
> 
> Th same day I get my anti D!!! not long now and we have our first lucky baby!!!! I for one am very excited.Click to expand...

13 days at most


----------



## Oasis717

God so close Lisa, I'm so excited!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Me too, I am so excited. My friend went into labour today so I am looking forward to seeing the pics. She is having a boy. 

Can't wait to see your pics Lisa, won't be long. I am so excited for you. At least you are being well looked after, hun. I will start opk's today. Gonna put my alarm on so I wake up same time every morning. Not sure how to do the temperature checker thing, how does that work on FF? Got a good feeling about this month, staying positive, PMA!!!! ALL THE WAY. And, if it is not this month, it will be soon xxxx


----------



## josie1234

How is everyone else today???


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - You must be so tired. I hope they get your sugar down soon so you can go back to a little bit of normality and that your nap this afternoon will help you catch up on sleep. 

Jo - If you are planning on setting your alarm to wake up at the same time every day, you won't need the adjuster. If you do decide to use one, you can Google BBT adjuster. FF frowns on adjusters, so they don't provide one. Yay for PMA this cycle! I have been feeling extra extra positive and excited about this cycle too! Maybe somebody up there is trying to tell us something! Fingers crossed and :dust: for you!


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Am I being thick? WhAts candy crush?
> 
> Moved to delivery suite for night . I'm not in labour but I need bloods doing every hours and steroid jab at 1 so they are better equipped to look after me. Back to ward in the morning.
> 
> She has been a big quiet tonight so they put me on moniter tonight. All perfect.

Just popped in to check how you were doing Lisa xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Am I being thick? WhAts candy crush?
> 
> Moved to delivery suite for night . I'm not in labour but I need bloods doing every hours and steroid jab at 1 so they are better equipped to look after me. Back to ward in the morning.
> 
> She has been a big quiet tonight so they put me on moniter tonight. All perfect.
> 
> Just popped in to check how you were doing Lisa xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Sarah. Still on delivery suite on insulin drip as sugars are still haywire but plan is for me to have own insulin again with my teA and hopefully then come of drip , then go back on baby moniter.

Didn't manage to have sleep as the machine keeps beeping!

I haven't had any snacks between and not had enough to drink so now have too many key tones in wee which means my body has used glucose reserves so is using fat reserves for me when baby should be having!

Just want to go back on my own insulin now!

Baby still transverse so I'm not going anywhere soon!

How are you doing !


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa how are you holding up ! Sounds like the service isn't too bad and a least you know when the end point is 13 days :) .... I'm so so excited for you :) hope ya have some good books n stuff to keep you going . Do you have a tv in your room ? 

Jo the adjuster is easy to use just google it put time you usually take temp and time you took temp in at it does the calculation for you . Then record the adjusted temp on FF as you took it at the time you normally do :)


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Lisa how are you holding up ! Sounds like the service isn't too bad and a least you know when the end point is 13 days :) .... I'm so so excited for you :) hope ya have some good books n stuff to keep you going . Do you have a tv in your room ?
> 
> Jo the adjuster is easy to use just google it put time you usually take temp and time you took temp in at it does the calculation for you . Then record the adjusted temp on FF as you took it at the time you normally do :)

I have a tv and also the iPad which has sky go on it!

Back on the ward in my own room again now. The steroid jabs have played havoc with my blood sugar levels. Hoping it will start to settle down again now.

Being looked after very well.

Was on delivery suite for 24 hours and they kept getting me cups of tea!

I need to drink more though . Tea and or water.

The teabaga are caffeinated which is no good when pg so they suggested I bring in my own decaf ones as well as my own mug so I can get a bigger cup!

12 days and counting .

Hope all is well with you Regina .

How is everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

Hope your sugar levels settle soon Lisa. Sounds like you are being well looked after and to have your own room is good. Hope time doesn't go too slow for you.

Not much to report from me. My friend had her baby boy yesterday, 9 lb 5 oz. Looking forward to seeing her pics, she lives up North so not sure when I will get to see her. 

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Xanth

dancareoi said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Am I being thick? WhAts candy crush?
> 
> Moved to delivery suite for night . I'm not in labour but I need bloods doing every hours and steroid jab at 1 so they are better equipped to look after me. Back to ward in the morning.
> 
> She has been a big quiet tonight so they put me on moniter tonight. All perfect.
> 
> Just popped in to check how you were doing Lisa xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Sarah. Still on delivery suite on insulin drip as sugars are still haywire but plan is for me to have own insulin again with my teA and hopefully then come of drip , then go back on baby moniter.
> 
> Didn't manage to have sleep as the machine keeps beeping!
> 
> I haven't had any snacks between and not had enough to drink so now have too many key tones in wee which means my body has used glucose reserves so is using fat reserves for me when baby should be having!
> 
> Just want to go back on my own insulin now!
> 
> Baby still transverse so I'm not going anywhere soon!
> 
> How are you doing !Click to expand...

That sounds rubbish. I'd much rather be in charge of my own insulin as well. They should be making sure you get your snacks as well. 

Back at hospital tomorrow. Find out if mine is still in its silly oblique breech position. We do have naughty babies Lisa :) 

Hope you're not getting too bored. I hate being in hospital xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Sarah, hope you are keeping well, 35 weeks eh? Hope things are going well for you.

Hi Lisa - how are you today, hope they are providing you with snacks. Are your levels going down?

Regina - how are you?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Sarah, hope you are keeping well, 35 weeks eh? Hope things are going well for you.
> 
> Hi Lisa - how are you today, hope they are providing you with snacks. Are your levels going down?
> 
> Regina - how are you?

So far today sugar levels have been fine, so hopefully it's getting back to normal

Don't know what baby's doing. They said she was breach yesterday but midwife earlier thinks her bottom is now at top although lying across still, she wasn't sure .

I have a scan later so we'll see what she's doing. Although she's not stopped wriggling all morning!


----------



## josie1234

Aw that's good about the sugar levels. Bet you are looking forward to the scan to see what she is up to. So exciting. xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope she's moved Lisa:) Brooklyn was the same last night moving non stop for about 2 hours and completely changed position twice so fingers crossed for you. Glad your levels are good too. Hopefully back to normal xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Scan showing transverse still!

Head is on the top right and her bottom is on the bottom left, so I will be staying put for a while!

11 days and counting

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Awwww but at least you're getting the best care possible:) won't be long. Feeling absolutely wiped out today and hating the humidity back:( xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Awwww but at least you're getting the best care possible:) won't be long. Feeling absolutely wiped out today and hating the humidity back:( xxxxx

I'm certainly getting plenty of rest, so I should make the most of it! :haha:


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww but at least you're getting the best care possible:) won't be long. Feeling absolutely wiped out today and hating the humidity back:( xxxxx
> 
> I'm certainly getting plenty of rest, so I should make the most of it! :haha:Click to expand...

How are you filling your time? It would drive me barmy!

I have been to see the consultant this morning about my home birth.
I'm back!! He was a lovely co consultant and spent a long time talking to me. He said that he was very laid back about birthing choices and that he understood that my obstetric history, my bmi, my BP and my health were good indicators, but that he had to tell me the things that went against my choice ie. my age and the fact that my body will be thinking f going into menopause soon. He said not to make choices yet, but was not out and out anti HB in any way. I have been booked into have an US in two weeks due to "small for dates" I have no worries on this score as baby is back to back and not palpable properly. I will then see him again for more discussions. Overall it was a very positive meeting. I have not changed my mind though and hope to have my HB!


----------



## Oasis717

Really hoping that home birth is possible for you:) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , Lisa hope your not too bored !!! You got to see your little acrobat today :) 
Jo I'm doing just fine thanks for asking :) I still feel nauceous a good bit of the time especially after eating but am just putting upwith it lol..... Dry heaving and feeling uck now part of every day life . I even puked today and was like ok now back to work lol..... 
My jeans are getting a wee bit tight on me now so won't be in them much longer , far too uncomfortable lol..... I think there is a growing bump under all the belly flab lol.... A few more weeks and I'd say it will be visible to others :) 

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## Oasis717

My sickness has gone on all the way through, its been 34 weeks of nausea with just a few days break, it's very bad after eating for two hours, it's something I've just had to get used to but I look forward to no nausea soon. We've got two new additions today, Jimi and Hendrix, two dwarf Chinese hamsters, Casey is over the moon with them and hasn't stopped staring in the cage since this afternoon. Here's Jimi, Hendrix is a bit camera shy:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks they are adorable , I love Hamsters they are so cute and I love the names . I used to have a gerbil called Ben , used to run around the bedroom on Saturdays , cage cleaning day and a day of freedom for him lol...... I'm thinking my sickness ain't going anywhere soon either !!! Still also have major food issues and only certain specific things appeal at any given time , the rest uck !!!! 

Not long now Becks not long now at all


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> My sickness has gone on all the way through, its been 34 weeks of nausea with just a few days break, it's very bad after eating for two hours, it's something I've just had to get used to but I look forward to no nausea soon. We've got two new additions today, Jimi and Hendrix, two dwarf Chinese hamsters, Casey is over the moon with them and hasn't stopped staring in the cage since this afternoon. Here's Jimi, Hendrix is a bit camera shy:) xxx

We always had hamsters when we were little!

Great names.


----------



## crysshae

I hope those of you with nausea get some relief soon. 

Hope you get that home birth, Creative, and that you are finding ways to pass the time, Dance. 

Oasis - Cute hamster! Love the names. Who's the Hendrix fan that named them?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) and tbh both dh and I love the same music despite him being younger so it was both our idea really as we're both huge fans hence the wedding music, we had Hendrix, Oasis and Meatloaf during the ceremony! Hendrix is really active but Jimi's still hiding in the house!xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, sorry to hear that you are feeling sicky Regina, but that's all good eh? 

Great names for the hamsters. How are you doing Becks?

Cry - think we are cycle buddies, I am CD 10. 

I had a smiley face on OPK today, normally get them a lot later in cycle (about CD 20) so I am hoping this is a good omen. DH went back today though so won't see him until Weds morning now. Hope we have done enough the last few days if I am Ov.

Creative - fingers crossed for your home birth.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm good lol( tmi warning ) me and OH DTD for the first time since BFP , wasn't planned , having a cuddle on the couch and just couldn't help myself :blush: 

Wasn't planning on DTD whilst pg , am so nervous of something going wrong , I know everyone say its fine but I wasn't planning on taking any chance ! 

Felt like a teenager again lol........ Hope and pray all will be ok x


----------



## dancareoi

Jo sending lots of baby dust your way. It's good that your ov day is sooner, less time to be waiting around !:dust::dust:

Regina, I know what you mean about DTD it is a huge worry. I didn't let DH near me until i Was 20 weeks and I was worried sick, but everything was fine.

Just try it when you get to 36 weeks, its not easy!:haha:

How far are you now, I lose track!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm 16 weeks on Tuesday dance so glad to hear its not just me who is cautious !


----------



## Oasis717

We were the same re the bd didn't do anything til after loads scans and even then we worried! Apparently it's good at the end to have sex at night and let the semen lie at the cervix overnight as it can start you off! 
Thanks for asking Jo, been v hormonal today, they aren't kidding when they say the mood swings of early pregnancy come back at the end. I've felt like I've had pmt today and cried for no reason at all lol xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> I'm 16 weeks on Tuesday dance so glad to hear its not just me who is cautious !

Without going into too much detail, but when you DTD and are satisfied! This increases blood flow to the uterus.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16 weeks on Tuesday dance so glad to hear its not just me who is cautious !
> 
> Without going into too much detail, but when you DTD and are satisfied! This increases blood flow to the uterus.Click to expand...

We've DTD once since getting the BFP. I won't again until the end.


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too creative lol ...... It really wasn't worth the worry !!!!!! ( well maybe at the time ! ) but from now on strictly cuddles only ! My nerves can't take It and OH is nearly as bad a me for worrying about it .


----------



## Oasis717

I have to admit it was the same for us, i think the worry after spoilt it really. Having such strong Braxton hicks I'm actually having to use my breathing through them! Am obviously on the lookout for them getting longer or stronger. Xx.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I have to admit it was the same for us, i think the worry after spoilt it really. Having such strong Braxton hicks I'm actually having to use my breathing through them! Am obviously on the lookout for them getting longer or stronger. Xx.

One day the week Before last I had some strong ones on and off all day. Seemed to have eased off a lot now, so am assuming that is to do with how the baby is lying.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes mine have been like this last two days and he's been moving an awful lot, changing position from my right of my stomach where he's spent nearly the whole pregnancy to my left which feels odd as he's never liked that side before so perhaps that's it. They certainly are v strong and fairly painful while they last, easing off a little now so hopefully get some sleep:) xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Love hearing your updates Lisa and Becks, won't be long now. Creative - how are you doing today?

Cry - are you taking temps, I can't remember? 

Having a day pottering around in the house today as had a couple of busy days. What are you all up to?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Love hearing your updates Lisa and Becks, won't be long now. Creative - how are you doing today?
> 
> Cry - are you taking temps, I can't remember?
> 
> Having a day pottering around in the house today as had a couple of busy days. What are you all up to?

Still in hosp , baby still transverse.

My birthday tomorrow - 42!

My eldest DS starts his new secondary school on Thursday, so I have been working through paperwork etc that needs completing for that.

Your ff chart show OV a couple if days ago but I think it's a bit out, yesterday looks like OV date.


----------



## josie1234

Are your sugar levels ok? Hope you are still being looked after. I don't know u may be right. Turned off alarm this morning and fell back to sleep so temp was about hour later.


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> . Creative - how are you doing today?
> 
> ?

Had a good day. Yesterday was my dads 70th. He gave us all a substantial gift to celebrate! way to go dad!!! he then made me quite sad by saying "I wonder if I'll be around for babys 21st birthday?"

Today I've been demoing jewellery making at the local show. video to follow but here's last years. you can see me at 3.03
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5aCQzAVzEs

Tomorrow we are having a bog family get together at Forbidden corner https://www.theforbiddencorner.co.uk/
It's a very magical place with grottos and gardens and hidden labarynths and underground passages and it's an amazing day out if you are ever in the dales, but you have to book in advance.


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I believe you're right. We are cycle buddies. :flower: Good luck catching that egg! I do temp. My chart is connected to my ticker. I know what ya mean about not wanting sleep interrupted for temping. When I don't want to or need to get up early, I set my alarm, take my temp, and then go back to sleep. 

Dance and Oasis - I hope the BH contractions lay off and give you some rest soon. I hate it when they do that daily. 

Left wonderin - I'm sorry you had to worry after the fun. I wonder how I'll feel about that when I get pregnant again after the miscarriage. It never bothered me before. I was always begging because DH gets nervous and worries about it when I'm PG, and I get very much, ahem, in the mood. :blush:

Creative - That's lovely. Your screen name fits you. 

We were busy all weekend getting ready for school. It's so quiet in my house today. I like it and I don't at the same time.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Creative, you are so good at making things, I wouldn't have the patience. Glad you had a good day with your dad.

Cry - good luck too, let's keep positive, we are due a BFP, how fab would it be if we got more than one this time. I had a look at your charts but to be honest, I am not very good at interpreting them. I am normally good at waking up but must have been tired. 

Lots of :dust: 

Painted the bathroom today, looks good. Always one of those jobs you wish you had never started but makes such a difference when its done. 

Hope you all had a good Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## Left wonderin

What colour did you paint Jo ? I'm sick of mine too


----------



## josie1234

Lime and white. Sounds disgusting but DS choice as its his bathroom. Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Oasis717

How funny dh was painting again too, our bedroom, did a feature wall. I love it:) that's 3 bedrooms he's done in the last 5 weeks! Xx


----------



## josie1234

What colours have you done? 

I have had temp dip this morning.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> What colours have you done?
> 
> I have had temp dip this morning.

OV today then. I always had temp dip on day of OV


----------



## josie1234

That's rubbish as DH is away :cry:

How are you this morning Lisa?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> That's rubbish as DH is away :cry:
> 
> How are you this morning Lisa?

Hanging in there, 42nd birthday today! 

Midwife told me catering have sent up a cake but as I am diabetic I can't have it! I think they will give to kids later .

Also very exciting as I am on a September rainbow babies thread and our first 2 ladies are in labour!

Don't worry about OV today and DH being away as DTD before OV rather than on day ov is fine .


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'm back off my holidays - had an amazing time - though to be honest would have given it all up in a heartbeat to be nearly half way through my pregnancy:cry:

Wow look at you ladies - all cooking nicely, how many of us are still trying anyone know?:hugs:

Happy Birthday Lisa - for my 42th I went paragliding :haha: how long are you in hospital for?:hugs:

Creative - That's a place we want to visit - but have never got around to it - not many people have heard of it have they? - so you have a fabby time and let us know what it is like:happydance:

AFM - I have been stalking and then went away for a few days to Turkey - she came on the second day of being there and really kicked my ass - no pain but omg how heavy? - I was changing every half hour for the first day:growlmad: I suppose in a way I expected it as I had missed nearly 3 cycles by the time she put in an appearance:dohh:

Anyway that cycle is over and done with and FF has me down for testing on the 5 September - as you can see I'm trying not to temp this cycle so having a more relaxed approach - is it working? :haha:

What have you ladies been up to over the bank hol? - any more scans appointment coming up?

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I'm back off my holidays - had an amazing time - though to be honest would have given it all up in a heartbeat to be nearly half way through my pregnancy:cry:
> 
> Wow look at you ladies - all cooking nicely, how many of us are still trying anyone know?:hugs:
> 
> Happy Birthday Lisa - for my 42th I went paragliding :haha: how long are you in hospital for?:hugs:
> 
> Creative - That's a place we want to visit - but have never got around to it - not many people have heard of it have they? - so you have a fabby time and let us know what it is like:happydance:
> 
> AFM - I have been stalking and then went away for a few days to Turkey - she came on the second day of being there and really kicked my ass - no pain but omg how heavy? - I was changing every half hour for the first day:growlmad: I suppose in a way I expected it as I had missed nearly 3 cycles by the time she put in an appearance:dohh:
> 
> Anyway that cycle is over and done with and FF has me down for testing on the 5 September - as you can see I'm trying not to temp this cycle so having a more relaxed approach - is it working? :haha:
> 
> What have you ladies been up to over the bank hol? - any more scans appointment coming up?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Welcome back Fiona and good luck with TTC :dust::dust:

I have been in hosp since last Monday, looks like I will be here now until I've had baby! Section booked for next Tuesday .


----------



## Oasis717

Happy birthday Lisa, shame you can't have any of that cake but what a nice thought! Hope you have a good day xx. 
Hey Fi lovely to see you back, hope you had great holidays, loads and loads luck for this cycle xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Happy birthday Lisa, shame you can't have any of that cake but what a nice thought! Hope you have a good day xx. 
Hey Fi lovely to see you back, hope you had great holidays, loads and loads luck for this cycle xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Why did that come up twice lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Why did that come up twice lol xxx

Double birthday wishes!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol indeed!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Happy Birthday, Lisa! I hope it's wonderful! :flower:

Jo - Fingers crossed you caught that egg before DH went away. 

Garfie - Good luck this cycle! 

:dust: for everyone trying.


----------



## dancareoi

At lunchtime the catering staff and midwives came in with a cake and sang happy birthday which was nice.

However, due to GD I am unable to eat the cake so they also brought in a specially made low sugar trifle.

Had a visit from Another midwife discussing section next week. There are 2 of us booked in, they like to do diabetic sections first due to overnight fasting. The other lady is also diabetic, but theoretically if she isn't on insulin I should be first, which would be approx 9.30 ish, if not it would be 11.30 ish.

They will also have to put me on insulin drip.

Nowadays they like diabetic ladies due to have a section to express some milk from 37 weeks and freeze it for when baby is born. However they don't want me to do this as it contracts the womb and they can't risk sending me into early labour.

Probably have to start the night before.

Had swabs taken today for msra.

Also baby could have problems with sugars and temps when born, they like to do skin to to skin as soon as born but that may be tricky due to section so the may give baby to DH for him to do skin to skin.

If baby's sugars are unstable, she will have to go on a drip!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## josie1234

Happy Birthday Lisa, aw that is so nice them making a special trifle for your as well as the cake. Blimey, that's a lot to think about eh? But it is getting closer hun and won't be long now.

Hi Fiona, welcome back and glad that you had a nice time away. Good luck for this cycle hun. fingers crossed for you.

Thanks Cry. I hope so too. I am confused with this one as I seem to have ov a lot earlier than normal. Hope this is a good sign. Good luck xxx

How is everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

Hi, another sunny day here, done my circuits and abs/thighs classes this morning. How is everyone today?


----------



## Oasis717

Wish I could do circuits and abs and thighs, the stairs are a challenge these days lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Wish I could do circuits and abs and thighs, the stairs are a challenge these days lol xxx

Even lying down sleeping is a chore, with hip ache and then trying to turn over with a 37 week bump!

Baby still lying transverse/oblique so I am here now until after the birth!

DS starts his new secondary school today. He's been up since 5.30 and has to catch bus at 7.30, so DH has to get the three of them in the car and out by 7.15.

Hopefully DH will send me a photo of him in his uniform, but he will still have it on when they come to see me later.


----------



## Creative

Hope he has a lovely day at his new school and that your OH rises to the challenge!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance , how are the nerves holding up !! Not long now till you meet your LO xxx lying n hospital gives you plenty of time to think !!!! We're you all organised at home before you were admitted ? I hope your not too bored and are getting well looked after xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Lisa - Poor you being stuck in a hospital - but not long until you get to meet your little one :happydance:

When my eldest started senior school he left looking so smart - by the time he came home well lets say he was back to normal :haha:

I don't think it hurts DH to walk in our shoes for a while and I am sure he is up to the challenge:winkwink:

AFM - Not sure at all where I am in my cycle - think I had some EWCM yesterday - but my body has tricked me before:cry:will be back to temping next month at least I feel a little bit in control :haha:

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Hope he has a lovely day at his new school and that your OH rises to the challenge!!

My DH seems to be coping well, although he is very tired!

Usually in the week he doesn't get up until 8.15 but since I've been here he's up at 6.00am when the kids wake.

His mom and my mom are doing the washing, but he's having to sort meals and lunch for the youngest at nursery. 

From next week hot dinners start again at nursery so that will be easier for him.

Luckily I was quite organised at home. DS uniform all bought, all new baby clothes washed, baby bedding all washed, Moses basket msttress bought and all the other usual bought ie nappies, maternity sanitary pads and most importantly disposable pants!

I am hoping to breast feed but had also bought a tin of formula and bottle teets just in case. So lucky I had planned ahead.


----------



## Oasis717

You sound super organised Lisa! At least you don't have those worries. And it's no different turning over with a nearly 35 week bump lol. That's hard work now! But I had midwife this morning and she was really impressed that I'm still walking as much as I am. All my checks were spot on. Brooklyn is head down but not yet engaged. She confirmed I probably didn't go into labour myself with ds 4 as he was back to back and probably didnt engage properly so I'm really hoping that doesn't happen again as I want to avoid my third induction if at all possible after going through v much more painful labours induced than natural. I've never had a sweep but have told her this time I definitely will as however uncomfortable I will prefer that to induction! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> You sound super organised Lisa! At least you don't have those worries. And it's no different turning over with a nearly 35 week bump lol. That's hard work now! But I had midwife this morning and she was really impressed that I'm still walking as much as I am. All my checks were spot on. Brooklyn is head down but not yet engaged. She confirmed I probably didn't go into labour myself with ds 4 as he was back to back and probably didnt engage properly so I'm really hoping that doesn't happen again as I want to avoid my third induction if at all possible after going through v much more painful labours induced than natural. I've never had a sweep but have told her this time I definitely will as however uncomfortable I will prefer that to induction! Xxx

At least Brooklyn is behaving himself by being head down!

Then again this baby was head down at 34 weeks. Didn't think she would turn as I have a biconaute womb which means there's not so much space to move.

However this condition can mean babies misbehave.

When I had section with my second they discovered the biconuate uterus then and said if I had another odds were it would be breach, however DS was cephalic and a vaginal birth.

I wonder if its a coincidence that the awkward ones are the girls!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I don't know but Casey has been the most awkward re birth and he's a boy so who knows but yes pleased he's head down, I told her how he's been moving sides after spending the whole pregnancy on my right and she said they literally pirouette on their heads at this stage!xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

They put me on the monitor again this morning which I like as iris so comforting,

Anyway, she was asleep so no movement and her HB hardly altering.

However a glass of water woke her up!


----------



## josie1234

Love hearing the updates on the pregnancies. Good job you were organised Lisa, and at least your OH is rising to the challenge, bless him. Becks - sounds like Brooklyn is nice and cosy in there. It is so exciting, I am on tenterhooks for you all. Creative and Regina - hope you are both keeping well and looking after yourselves.

How's everyone else? Dawn - at least when you start temping you will have an idea what is going on. 

Mind you, my cycles never seem to be regular and seem to be up and down each month. Just went to toilet and think I am spotting a bit, not when I wipe, it was when I was checking CM and seemed a bit cloudy/tinged pink and then a small bit of red. Very odd. Never had that before on a cycle, especially at this stage of cycle. Hoping it is a good sign.

Have a great day everyone. Just worked out I will have done/be doing 11 classes this week. Blimey, tired just thinking about it. Getting more interest in Buggyfit so hopefully numbers picking up.


----------



## Oasis717

Could be implantation Jo? Something you've never had before is always exciting! You must be super fit with all this exercise! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo that sounds promising :) I'm doing ok at the moment thanks , still feelin uck a lot but will all be worth it !! I have a MASSIVE cold sore under my nose right now that is very painful and VERY pretty !!!!!


----------



## josie1234

I'm hoping something different is a good sign. Time will tell.  

Glad you are still feeling 'icky - in a good way. Aw having a cold sore is a pain, bet it looks nice lol. Hope it goes soon x

Just finished my Boot Camp and I am bushed. Having an apple pie and cream to make me feel better. See what temp is like tomorrow. Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, I don't know what your temp is up to this month!

Apple pie and cream yummmmmmm. Maybe this time next week!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa, hope you are ok this morning. Are you still being woken up? Just think you are another day closer to seeing your LO.:thumbup:

I know, you are right, I don't know what my temps are doing. Each month my cycles mystify me. Last night I was a bit crampy, a bit grumpy too but probably cos I was tired.

This morning I have a nice selection of bites of my legs from Boot Camp last night, must remember my insect spray next week as they always seem to go for me and they come up quite bad. Ever since I got a mossie bite on my nose on holiday a few years ago which was horrendous, long story. My DS is the same, we must have special blood lol. 

Quiet day for me, only one class today and this is tonight at 7 pm so all day to chill and potter. 

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed for you Josie :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Good luck Jo! I hope those are great signs.

Won't be long now, Lisa! How's the boredom, able to keep yourself busy?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> Good luck Jo! I hope those are great signs.
> 
> Won't be long now, Lisa! How's the boredom, able to keep yourself busy?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Only 4 days now!

Boredom not too bad, I'm I a routine now and am finding things to do.


----------



## josie1234

Not long Lisa, woo hooo.

EWCM but not pink, more darker. Crampy yesterday and today and very moody but maybe imagining it lol. Should I be worried/excited??? I don't know what to think.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, PMA all the way, worked for Regina, so come on Cry, this tww better go quick lol.


----------



## josie1234

Cry - just looked at your chart - FX that your temps stay up.:dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Crystal hoping those temps stay up. Looking good!!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you both!

Jo - Those signs definitely sound promising!

I agree. PMA all the way!


----------



## josie1234

Like you said, something different might mean something good. FX. I will keep my eye out on your chart, good luck hun.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry and Jo sending lots of PMA your way . I have fingers , toes and paws crossed for you both in this house lol........ Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Very true Jo. Thank you. I'm watching your chart too.

Thanks Left Wonderin! I appreciate all crossed appendages!


----------



## Oasis717

We're definitely overdue a bfp and two would be amazing!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

lol, thanks for keeping everything crossed. my temps are all over the place so see what tomorrows temp is like. 

2 would be fab!!! or even more, come on ladies PMA PMA PMA PMA.


----------



## garfie

Josie/Cry - Fingers,toes and paws crossed here for you both here too:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Everything crossed for you too Fiona. Do you think you've ovulated yet?


----------



## dancareoi

I've got everything crossed too, but no paws I'm afraid!

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## josie1234

Thank you.

Do you find you just wish the days away?? Always waiting for the next morning to see what happens.


----------



## Oasis717

That's exactly what I used to do Jo, the tww couldn't go quick enough so I could start testing! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, what's going on with you temp?

You could be 6dpo and it could be implantation dip. Once again I think we need to wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## josie1234

Morning Lisa how are you this morning? Another day closer hun. How did you sleep? 

I really don't know? I am baffled. To be honest when I first woke up the temp was 35.5. Thought I had fallen asleep again and not done it right so waited a bit and redone it. See what tomorrow brings. Very odd.
How's everyone else today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Morning Lisa how are you this morning? Another day closer hun. How did you sleep?
> 
> I really don't know? I am baffled. To be honest when I first woke up the temp was 35.5. Thought I had fallen asleep again and not done it right so waited a bit and redone it. See what tomorrow brings. Very odd.
> How's everyone else today?

Don't sleep that well really. I call asleep then wake thinking I've been asleep for ages to find its only 1 or 2 hours!

3 days left .


----------



## josie1234

Bless you. Are they still looking after you ok? How did your OH get on with school run?
Are you getting excited yet?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Bless you. Are they still looking after you ok? How did your OH get on with school run?
> Are you getting excited yet?

Still getting looked after well, so no complaints there. 3 meals a day brought to my room, I'll have forgotten how to look after myself!

DH has coped so far with getting the kids where they should be. On Thursday and Friday last week he hd to get the 3 of them to 3 different places and pick up again later.

He'll be doing that for the next 6 weeks.

Perhaps getting a little nervous now!


----------



## josie1234

That's understandable. But it will be worth it in the end, did you think that you would be at this stage when you started this thread, definitely a lucky thread and you give hope to others xx

It doesn't hurt the OH's to walk in our shoes once in a while eh? I can't wait to see the photos of your LO. xx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> That's understandable. But it will be worth it in the end, did you think that you would be at this stage when you started this thread, definitely a lucky thread and you give hope to others xx
> 
> It doesn't hurt the OH's to walk in our shoes once in a while eh? I can't wait to see the photos of your LO. xx

It's quite surreal really.

On the september rainbow babies thread I'm on we've been writing since jan and we now have to rainbows born on my birthday and just waiting on more.

It's strange after all this time that its actually happening.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance I bet you are so so nervous and so so excited . It's like waiting for Christmas morning :) are you sleeping ok ?


----------



## Oasis717

I still remember putting up pics on here of my early pregnancy test and you telling me you could definitely see a line Lisa! Seems so long ago now it definitely is surreal! 3 days to go. Goodness we are so close to our first lo being born on this thread:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

It is like Christmas, we are all behind you Lisa waiting with excitement. Will be you next Becks. Wooo Hooo :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo don't say that lol it's too close now!!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Getting scary now!

Regina, i don't sleep that well so I always end up napping in the day!


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I wonder if you are actually about to ovulate and you are having ovulation spotting??? I see FF took away your crosshairs, so must be what their computer thinks too.... If that is the case, I've heard it said if you have ovulation spotting, it can be a very fertile cycle. Good luck however it turns out!

Oh my goodness - you all must be getting very excited. I haven't been here from the beginning, and I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful little girl, Lisa! Sounds like this has been a very lucky thread, indeed. :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Lisa - 3 days OMG how exciting - are you having a c-sect? or natural I can't remember :dohh:

Can't wait to see pics of little one :happydance:

Then Becks not long till your turn :happydance:

How many of us are still trying? :hugs:

AFM - No idea where I am in my cycle - took an OPK yesterday (last one looked lonely in the cupboard) why? the bloody thing was positive so whether I am in the TWW now or have been for a while who knows:shrug: Anyway FF got testing date as 5 September - so who am I to argue :haha:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, lots luck when testing, I get so excited about you ladies testing:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck for testing Fi. xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Just looked on page 1 of this thread, looks so promising having so many BFPs.

For those of us still ttc :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona , I'm booked in for a section on tues!


----------



## josie1234

Blimey thats so soon Lisa. 2 sleeps!!!!!! Woo hoo.


----------



## dancareoi

Whoo hoo made it to September, I didn't want an August baby although DH saw it as a years less nursery fees!

Woken at my usual time again, but will try and get back to sleep.

the day after tomorrow, 2 more days !


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance this deserve a happy dance exclusively kept for very special celabrations :wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## josie1234

Yes Lisa, definitely deserve a happy dance. How's everyone else today?


----------



## josie1234

Cry - that's a good temp rise.


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - I agree. That is definitely happy dance worthy. :happydance:

Jo - Thanks, but my temp does that on a regular basis, so I can't ever get my hopes up about it. Even though when I first see it, I'm like "Yay". Then it dawns on me it did the same thing last month. :wacko:

I did feel hot all night though, not sweaty or anything, just hot, and our thermostat was set the same as always. So I'm hoping that's a good sign. :shrug:

How are you today?


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that is a big jump temperature wise:) hope it stays up for you:) I'm trying to do housework as the boys are at the pub eating burger chips and ice cream and watching football, ok for some!! But everything is getting so hard, bending to pick things up, getting near enough the sink to wash up! I was under orders from dh to relax and have a break for a couple of hours but I'm still trying to do things, 3 loads washing, washing up, Hoover upstairs and down and the stairs done, even if I did gave to keep sitting down. I sometimes wonder how I will fit it all in when Brooklyn comes! Although dh is fantastic and does loads inc all shopping and cooking:) xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. It does get so hard to move around in the last months. You'll do just fine, just like you've done before. I think it's normal to feel nervous and overwhelmed at this stage. And if housework falls behind in the beginning, it always gets caught up later on. :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

I keep telling myself that! Doesn't help I have OCD lol so it's very hard to leave things so I'm just taking my time instead:) dd 12 is a great help too but I'm a nightmare for doing stuff myself, I need to stop thinking I'm superwoman! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Cry, I am ok today, I am never sure about my temps either as they seem all over the place. My OH went back to camp today (he is in army so is only home every 4 days, which is rubbish when ttc). Had 2 fitness classes this morning and then watched DS play footie, now chilling. Need to get some ironing done. Think spotting seems to have stopped. It is an emotional roller coaster eh? 

Blimey Becks, take it easy lol. Cry is right, the housework can wait. 

Hope you are getting some rest too Lisa, while you can.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Hi Cry, I am ok today, I am never sure about my temps either as they seem all over the place. My OH went back to camp today (he is in army so is only home every 4 days, which is rubbish when ttc). Had 2 fitness classes this morning and then watched DS play footie, now chilling. Need to get some ironing done. Think spotting seems to have stopped. It is an emotional roller coaster eh?
> 
> Blimey Becks, take it easy lol. Cry is right, the housework can wait.
> 
> Hope you are getting some rest too Lisa, while you can.

Becks you've been busy. Just as well I'm in here as I wouldn't be resting like this !

I'm watching the footie on the iPad as we have sky go!

I'm going out for a couple of hours today for a carvery with DH and the kids. Doc says I can but we'll only be 5 mins from hosp.

Try not to overdo it though Becks!


----------



## crysshae

Jo - It definitely is an emotional roller coaster. I hope your egg is arriving soon so any BDing you got in before DH left can catch it. 

Becks - I know how you feel. I used to be that way too, especially in my 20s. As I had more children, I let a little bit go at a time, trying to teach the older kids how to do things, but having twins when I was 29 really showed me I couldn't do it all. Lol. My house is always picked up, but it's never ever spotless anymore. :shrug: :haha: 

How are you today, Lisa? Is everyone excited?


----------



## Oasis717

I've always been the same Cry! But I have slowed right down and I sit down in between jobs now so definitely not overdoing it I just have never been one for sitting about when things need doing! I wouldn't say mine was immaculate either but clean and tidy I have to have it and even more so now as I think what if I went into labour and left a mess! Watching a film with dh now who is not happy at the one nil score lol. Hope you enjoy your meal Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I've always been the same Cry! But I have slowed right down and I sit down in between jobs now so definitely not overdoing it I just have never been one for sitting about when things need doing! I wouldn't say mine was immaculate either but clean and tidy I have to have it and even more so now as I think what if I went into labour and left a mess! Watching a film with dh now who is not happy at the one nil score lol. Hope you enjoy your meal Lisa xxxxxx

The meal was lovely, was out for 1 1/2 hours which was nice. My DH and DS were well pleased with the 1-0 score, even though we live in midlands we are liverpool supporters! 

Both my DS had their liverpool shirts on!

Midwife just been in and given me some syringes as they would like me to try and express a little milk tomorrow night.

I'm excited to meet her but getting a little nervous as well.

As I have had a section before, they said this one will take a little longer as they are cutting through scar tissue and need to be more careful ! 

Sounds lovely doesn't it !:wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo Lisa it's so close now! I can't believe it! I'm so so excited for you I really am. I'm glad you had a lovely meal, you certainly deserve it and it must have been so nice to spend time with your family. Dh is avid Man U fan so he wasn't at all happy with the result but he had a great time with Casey and it's the first match he's taken him to even if it was just a pub! He'll have no choice but to be Man U lol xxx.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Ooooo Lisa it's so close now! I can't believe it! I'm so so excited for you I really am. I'm glad you had a lovely meal, you certainly deserve it and it must have been so nice to spend time with your family. Dh is avid Man U fan so he wasn't at all happy with the result but he had a great time with Casey and it's the first match he's taken him to even if it was just a pub! He'll have no choice but to be Man U lol xxx.

That's like with or kids, no choice but liverpool! I have a lovely photo taken a couple of years ago with all 3 of them in their liverpool tops, its a key ring on my car keys now.

DH and DS are members of liverpool and the last couple of years have managed to get up to anfield to watch some games.

They timed matches this year around the baby, so the first game they are going to is 5th October!

Can't believe go close its getting :wacko:


----------



## josie1234

Sounds like you have had a lovely day Lisa. I am not surprised that you are slightly nervous after everything, you will soon have your LO in your arms, a little miracle.

Becks - nice that they have some nice time together watching football. 

Thanks Crystal, me too, I try not to worry but its just added pressure trying to get the timing when DH is away. Sometimes, I wonder why I put myself through this and want to give up but then change my mind. Think it is just the stress of it all. I did say that I wouldn't chart and do opk when DH got posted away but its just habit, want to know what is going on with my cycle. I will keep an eye on your chart, fingers crossed for you.

Got a really bad headache at the moment, took some tablets so hope it goes. 

Look forward to updates tomorrow and see what my temp also does.


----------



## Creative

I didn't sleep last night thinking about Lisa!!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I didn't sleep last night thinking about Lisa!!

The nerves are kicking in now, can't believe it's now so law.

In a way I feel a little sad that I won't be pg anymore. That probably sounds little strange after almost 9 months of worrying, but I like being pregnant and this will be the last time for me. 

Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> In a way I feel a little sad that I won't be pg anymore. That probably sounds little strange after almost 9 months of worrying, but I like being pregnant and this will be the last time for me.
> 
> Does that make sense to anyone?

Now it makes perfect sense to me. I said it 14 years ago :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Totally makes sense. Every morning when I wake up and turn over Brooklyn wakes up and I will so miss feeling his kicks and turns and feeling so close to him. I never thought I'd say I'd miss being pregnant but I have every time! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Yes, makes sense, I can understand that.


----------



## Left wonderin

Makes 100% sense . How are you getting today ??? I'm so so excited :)


----------



## garfie

Totally makes sense to me - I think that's the hardest thing about a loss(es) that you are no longer pregnant or have your bundle either to cuddle:cry:

:happydance: Lisa not long now - I've had two sections and I'm still standing you will be fine:hugs:

Hope you enjoyed your night of freedom :winkwink:

My poor kids have no choice but to be Wolves supporters - now how sorry do you all feel for us :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks ladies.

I should be first down tomorrow, so as long as no emergencies should be approx 9-9.30am!

I will probably be taken to delivery about 6.00am (in a lovely gown and white socks to prevent clots) so they can set up the insulin drip.

Just been talking to one of the maternity assistants who is pg and we went to weigh ourselves to see how much we have put on.

I've lost 2 pounds since I've been here, so have only out on 12 pounds on, I'm well pleased with that.

Doc been to see me to sign consent form and talk through op. obviously they have to talk through all the things that could happen, most severe would be a hysterectomy if they can't control bleeding, makes it sound scary!

Getting very nervous now.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa in the morning!!!! Goodness me, I'm so nervous and excited!!! And it's not me lol. Fantastic about your weight, I thought I was doing brilliant at 16lbs up and I've got 4 weeks left so well done you, if you've lost 2lb it doesn't say much for hospital food:) I'm sure everything will be just fine. We are all waiting with you!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Dance It must be very real now !! Imagine this time tommrow your LO will be here :) any plans on how your going to spend your night !!! I'd be beside myself and wouldn't sleep a wink !!


----------



## josie1234

Blimey, I am beside myself with excitement and also nerves too, crazy. I just can't believe that your LO will soon be here. I bet you can't believe it after the journey you have been on, Lisa. Good luck with everything hun, I know that you will probably not sleep much tonight. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

I think your GD will have had a lot to do with the 12 lbs as you have had to be so careful on what you eat. 

Best wishes to you and your family and the safe arrival of your LO tomorrow and hopefully get to see a pic soon xxxx


----------



## garfie

Lisa - Hope there are no emergencies and then you can see your lo quicker :happydance: what a journey you have been on and it is finally happening for you, this gives us all hope that are left:winkwink:

This is turning out to be such a lucky thread thank you for starting it - I know I have not always commented but I really do appreciate all your advice and support you ladies have shown me:hugs:

Hope you have a safe delivery tomorrow all my love to you and your family - how exciting:happydance: Congrats on not putting on to much weight either less to shift:haha:

Can't wait to see the pics :hugs:

You must try and sleep tonight not that it will be easy of course :winkwink: in fact I think all the BNB aunties won't get much sleep either we are all to excited for you:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree Fi! I appreciate all the support and advice all you ladies have given me. This is indeed a lucky thread and I hope I can stay around to see you ladies that are waiting get your turn too soon. Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

The hospital food isnt actually thay bad in fact ive quite enjoyed it, but the portion sizes are a lot smaller than what im used to!

You ladies are all so lovely , you have made me cry!

I will try and up date you when I can as I know you will all be waiting for news.


----------



## crysshae

Missing pregnancy makes perfect sense. I've found every time, while I'm holding or nursing my newborn, I miss being pregnant with them and feeling their movements. 

I would also like to thank you for this lucky thread with good advice and good news throughout! 

I wish you and your little one a safe uncomplicated delivery and birth. I am so looking forward to seeing pictures. I hope you can get some rest tonight.


----------



## Left wonderin

Now I'm crying !!!! You really are a bunch of wonderful people , it's the first thread I really felt at home in :) I've loved sharing all your journeys so far and many still to travel :) but there is one HELL OF AN EXCITING STOP COMING UP TOMORROW . I'm nearly in that hospital bed with ya Lisa lol.......


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I reckon if we could all be in that bed we would! We are definitely there Lisa maybe not in body but in mind and thoughts we are all here 100%. Having a couple of tears myself now! I know I will be when I see a pic:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol, yes we would be there. Although we are not there, we will be thinking of you hun,, not long now xxxx


----------



## josie1234

And I agree, such great ladies on here to help us through the highs and lows of ttc. Lisa - you have helped me so much, you will never know, just words of advice mean so much and to know that people are thinking of you throughout is such a comfort. xxx


----------



## Creative

I think we will all be on tender hooks tomorrow. I'm driving my lot mad by saying Lisa baby is coming tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the news. it will be time for a party when we do!!


----------



## dancareoi

I've had 1 1/2 hours sleep and have have been Awake now for over an hour and can't get back to sleep!

I suppose I should try but it's not that easy!

Hopefully down to delivery suite at 6 but last night there were no beds available!

I can hear someone in labour as well so that's not helping!


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. I can only imagine how hard it must be to sleep with 6 getting so close. I hope you can get some rest before then and that there is a bed available for you by morning.


----------



## dancareoi

Got another hours sleep.

Still on ward, no one has been in yet. I just want to get on with things now


----------



## josie1234

Morning Lisa hope they find a bed for you soon. It. must be frustrating waiting. Hopefully things will get going soon xxxx


----------



## Creative

If it's any consolation I lay awake all night getting excited for you!
Prayers coming your way that it's all going smoothly and that you are now getting ready for the big moment of finally meeting your little girl.
Enjoy yourselves as your life changes!


----------



## Oasis717

Hope things are underway now Lisa, I wouldn't have been able to sleep either much! So exciting, hope you're ok. Thinking of you. You were my first thought on waking. I couldn't sleep til 4am! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ditto you were my first thought too this am , I looked at the clock 8am and thought not long now !!!! Hope your doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I can't stop thinking about her!! I'm clock watching xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Our little rainbow girl born at 9.55am weighing approx 7.3.


----------



## FindingKismet

dancareoi said:


> Our little rainbow girl born at 9.55am weighing approx 7.3.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Our little girl born at 9.55am, approx 7.3.

All good.,

Will try and post photo later


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow I'm so so pleased!!!! Well done Lisa, congratulations, our first rainbow is safely here, I couldn't be happier for you. LOADS love to you all xxx.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis717 said:


> Oh wow I'm so so pleased!!!! Well done Lisa, congratulations, our first rainbow is safely here, I couldn't be happier for you. LOADS love to you all xxx.

I second this :) our first rainbow :) well done Mammy and welcome to the world little one :) you have no idea how special you are xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks just to point put the obvious ..... Your next :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Haha!! I'm sitting on my own here and that made me lol!!! I know me next...... Oh god lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Lisa! 

Gave me chills and teary eyes reading about the first rainbow arriving! It's such a wonderful thing! Can't wait to see a photo. Take care of yourself, get some rest, and love on that little one.


----------



## garfie

Congrats Lisa well done you - our first rainbow :happydance:

Get some rest mama you deserve it:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Xanth

Congrats Lisa. Been thinking about you all morning xxx


----------



## josie1234

Omg tears in my eyes. Congratulations to you and your family on the safe arrival of your baby daughter. So pleased for you. Been thinking about you all day.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Becks you are next. Woo hoo.


----------



## josie1234

Sorry Xanth - not long for you. How are things? Are you getting excited?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh it's ok I'm not next it's xanth next then me!!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi




----------



## dancareoi




----------



## josie1234

OMG Lisa, she is so beautiful. Bet you are such a proud mummy. I just can't believe that she is finally here, after all you've been through. Destined to be your baby girl, so gorgeous. Hope you are ok, I bet you can't stop smiling.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> OMG Lisa, she is so beautiful. Bet you are such a proud mummy. I just can't believe that she is finally here, after all you've been through. Destined to be your baby girl, so gorgeous. Hope you are ok, I bet you can't stop smiling.
> 
> Big hugs xxxx

Thank you 

It all seems so surreal at the moment, I can't quite believe it! She's currently fast asleep , but had a good feed on me earlier.

She's perfect.

DH is bringing the others soon to meet their baby sister !


----------



## garfie

Oh wow what a cutie :kiss:

Bet you're on :cloud9: she's here at last - our first of many rainbow babies:happydance:

Rest up mama:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

So happy. Been out all day and so glad to be home now to catch up with your wonderful news. What is her name?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> So happy. Been out all day and so glad to be home now to catch up with your wonderful news. What is her name?

We haven't got one yet, we're working on it!


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa she's absolutely beautiful! Absolutely perfect! I'm so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Aww Lisa she's gorgeous. 

Thanks Josie and Oasis. It's ok lol. I'm not around much but I've been with Lisa from the beginning so was excited for her.

Next Friday for me. Absolutely terrified and excited at the same time lol.


----------



## Creative

Xanth said:


> Next Friday for me. Absolutely terrified and excited at the same time lol.

brilliant!! Are you being induced or having a CS?


----------



## Oasis717

Next Friday!!! So soon xanth! Wishing you lots and lots of luck for then xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa , she is so perfect and so beautiful xxxxxx good job mommy , good job xxxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Creative said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Next Friday for me. Absolutely terrified and excited at the same time lol.
> 
> brilliant!! Are you being induced or having a CS?Click to expand...

Having a c section. Never had one before, so a bit scared.


----------



## Xanth

Oasis717 said:


> Next Friday!!! So soon xanth! Wishing you lots and lots of luck for then xxx

Thank you xx


----------



## Oasis717

Promise you'll let us know how you get on xanth. Will be thinking of you:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Gorgeous, Lisa! Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations again!

Good luck, Xanth. I hope you are able to relax about the CS. Why do you have to have one this time?


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> Next Friday for me. Absolutely terrified and excited at the same time lol.
> 
> brilliant!! Are you being induced or having a CS?Click to expand...
> 
> Having a c section. Never had one before, so a bit scared.Click to expand...

Sarah, this was my second section and even having had one before and knowing what to expect, I was still worried.

You will be fine. Only 9 more days until you have your rainbow.


----------



## garfie

Xanth - Good luck hun and as I said to Lisa - I've had 2 sections (of course it's a worry) but you will be fine:happydance:

Can't wait for updates from you as well hun:hugs:

Then Becks is it your turn? - I've been there right from you POAS and squinting lol:haha:

AFM - Testing day tomorrow - not feeling it at all, but I really need this cycle done with so I can get back to seeing what is happening with my body - need to be back in control OPK/temping :haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Fi it's me next!! I know you have hunni, right from the very beginning on Sarah's thread:) loads luck for testing you never know!! ds 4 started infants today. Climbing the big alley and steps to the school a bit quicker than usual to get there on time I thought I might beat xanth!! I use to hurry up that alley! Will leave earlier this aft:) he went in fine thankfully but I miss him already xxxx


----------



## Xanth

Thanks ladies. I will definitely let you know how I get on. 

Baby is breech this time. Well had been breech for weeks so they booked a section last time I was at the hospital. Got another scan and hospital appt this Friday. 

Lol oasis you're brave. It takes me at least an hour to walk to school and back so I'm getting a lift tomorrow when Brandons back and his brothers collecting him. I think it would kill me at the moment. 

Thank you to the ladies for making me feel better about the section. I'm trying not to dwell on it too much at the moment. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

We don't drive xanth so we walk everywhere, the alley to the school is huge with a big slope then steps then another huge slope! I walked to Asda with dh after to get the rest of my bits for my hospital bag so was walking about an hour and a half. I do that most days still:) after the trauma of my last labour there's a part of me that wishes I was having a section as I'm more afraid of a repeat of last time than I think I would be a section but I totally understand your nerves, I've never had one either but my close friend Sarah has had 3 the latest being in Feb this year and she was brilliant with all three and actually says she prefers it as its pain free at the time and everything is planned and in control. Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sections do have the plus of being controlled and pain free at the time

The obvious downside is the extended recovery time and not being able to drive for 6 weeks.

I am out of bed today and walking around. Although I so have some pain in my left side of the cut which is causing problems getting on and off the bed and going to the toilet !

I have just had another dose of morphine and am now going to try and have a nap!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance wow up and walking around that is good news :) I'm sure you are so relieved its all over !! How is our little lady today ?


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa that's great that you're up and about:) great sign. The midwife that came to see me the day after I had Casey found me shaking with pain and was appalled at just being sent home like that and told me forceps can be more painful post op than a section, I haven't had a section but I was in real agony and it took weeks to recover, maybe I was unlucky but she immediately sent for strong painkillers which only took the edge off if I'm honest. It was an awful experience so if I can avoid forceps ill be over the moon. How us your little one today? Xxxxxx


----------



## Xanth

Glad to hear you're up and about Lisa. Hope I'm as good as you although my friend works on the ward so I'll probably have no choice lol. 

Have you got a name yet? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's great that you are able to get up and move around, Lisa. Hope you and your precious little one are doing very well.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa, take it easy hun, how are you feeling in yourself? Hope the little lady is doing well, bet your family are so chuffed. Has it sunk in yet?

Xanth, hope it all goes ok, I will be thinking of you. After such an emotional journey, your LO will soon be here xx

Becks - not long for you, it will soon be here. It is so exciting. Take it easy with all that walking, it must be getting harder as time goes on. 

Regina - how's things with you?

I was looking on the first page, quite a few BFPs on there, very promising. Due another BFP. 

Not sure if I am in this month at all, don't even know when or if I ov. Doesn't look good on my chart. I will only see DH for 5 nights in September which is really rubbish as he is on some courses. Feeling a bit down about it, think Oct is slightly better as get to see him for 15 nights. Oh well, nothing I can do about it so just got to get on with things and hope for the best.


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - how are things with you? How are you feeling about your chart? I will keep watching it, what's the temperature ribbon thing?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, it is getting harder but I'm quite proud I'm managing so well still and can still climb those hills:) 15 nights sounds promising! At least you will have enough time then to concentrate your efforts so to speak:) it must be tough with him being away and ttc. Don't feel down, October is only round the corner and you're right we are definitely due another bfp or two!! Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

josie1234 said:


> Crystal - how are things with you? How are you feeling about your chart? I will keep watching it, what's the temperature ribbon thing?

I'm doing well. I don't really know what to think about my chart just yet. I've been doing really well at saying NO to testing, but I gave in today. BFN of course. 

Oh...I can't see the ribbon, so I forgot all about it. I was on my phone the other night and came across it and accidentally tapped the button that posted it to my home page. I need to try to find it and remove it. 

I hope your chart becomes more clear soon and that O happens when your DH is home!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. You are doing well keeping up the walking. The 15 days is not all together. It is a few days here and there. And also I do worry how I would manage if I did fall pg with him away. Maybe I should stop worrying and just deal with things as they happen. Trying to stay positive. Can be hard. But you lovely ladies show there is hope.


----------



## Oasis717

It's normal to worry Jo, easier said than done not! But whether a few days here or there as long as its the right time that will be all it takes:) you will get there xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, it only takes 1 sperm to get pg, so though 15 nights out of 30 is not ideal, all is not lost!

Remember PMA

Our little girl is very quiet and hardly cries, probably saving it up until we get home.

I am so tired I could sleep standing up!


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, it only takes 1 sperm to get pg, so though 15 nights out of 30 is not ideal, all is not lost!

Remember PMA

Our little girl is very quiet and hardly cries, probably saving it up until we get home.

I am so tired I could sleep standing up!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, Becks and Lisa. Just feeling sorry for myself. I will snap out of it. Tomorrow is another day xx


----------



## josie1234

Hope you manage to get some sleep Lisa. When are off home then?


----------



## Oasis717

Always here for you Jo:) xxx x Lisa you poor thing you must be exhausted! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Slept much better last night and so did baby, which meant not much feeding. She has fallen asleep now today feeding!

Still have the bad pain but no morphine since last night but will try something else today.


----------



## Creative

Hope you get the pain sorted. 
really glad you both got a better sleep.
When are they letting you out?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Hope you get the pain sorted.
> really glad you both got a better sleep.
> When are they letting you out?

Looking to go home tomorrow. That will mean a total of 18 nights in hospital!


----------



## Oasis717

Hope the pain eases for you soon Lisa, that's a long time to be away you will be pleased to get home I betxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Although its not nice being in hospital at least you have been looked after and had time to rest. Hope the pain is easing. 8 ladies and babies this morning for buggyfit so I am really pleased. OH home so happy happy. Have a good day xx


----------



## crysshae

I hope you get relief from the pain soon, Lisa. Glad you and little one slept well. My oldest daughter did something similar to me. She would sleep all night and try to sleep for 8 hours at a time during the day. I had to set my alarm and wake her up those first weeks, and she didn't even want to wake up then. It would take forever to get her going. She was a very peaceful, content baby. Good luck getting her more interested in eating. Have you decided on a name yet? 18 days is a long time in the hospital. I bet you'll be glad to get back home. 

Jo - Yay for your OH being home. I hope that huge temp dip on your chart means ovulation! Sounds like your buggyfit class is really taking off - great job!


----------



## Oasis717

That temp drop could mean the big o Jo! So oh will be home right on time:) I hope so:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw thanks ladies, yes I was surprised at the dip this morning but fingers crossed.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, it is good that Buggyfit is picking up. Keeping an eye on your temp, see how long your cycle is this month. FX for you hun, sending positive vibes your way. PMA XX

This TWW is a pain eh? Time just can't go quick enough. My cycles are different so if my LP is going to be 13 days and I am ov now then I've still got a bit of time to wait. Only time will tell and if its not this month then it will be soon.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Jo! Sending positive vibes to you too!

Yes, both of the TWWs are annoying. Waiting to O can be almost as agonizing as waiting for a BFP. However, this last couple cycles I haven't had to wait long on O for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## dancareoi

Jo your chart this month is confusing. Today can't really be OV as negative OPK , based on previous positive OPK could today's dip be implantTion?


----------



## josie1234

Crystal, at least you know you have ov. My chart seems to confuse me every month. I don't know Lisa? Yet again, I am mystified. I know one thing.....I am one moody b**ch today. Happy earlier and now just had a go at OH.:shrug:

It's hard as you want to make most of the time you have but I have classes on and work to do and cos he has driven up from his night shift, he is knackered. I woke him up at 3 and then he says I should have woken him up, grrrr. Ok, Jo, chill :coffee:


----------



## josie1234

I had a faint second line today on opk. No digi s left.


----------



## garfie

Lisa - Every day the pain will get easier - just remember no sneezing, laughing, coughing etc :winkwink:

It is all worth it though - when you see your little one laying beside you :cloud9:

When it happens for me (do you like the PMA?:haha:) I will be having a section as well:dohh:

Josie - It does look like O has taken place - looking at the dip, but your chart is very confusing this month will have to see what the next few days bring:happydance: maybe you caught the tail end of O when you tested?:hugs:

Cry - Good luck hun - I seem to have got longer in the O department maybe my body is still screwed up from DNC?:shrug:

Oasis - How are you feeling - you are going to be the fittest mama with all that walking, I'm sure that's why I have a fat a~~ now nothing at all to do with m/c:winkwink: it's because I don't do the school run anymore:haha:

Left - How are you today - are you due any more scans, why is my memory like a sieve these days :dohh:

AFM - I have had a days work in the family business and I loved it:winkwink: I felt like a person again, it was nice to look smart and be posh:haha: oh yes and I tested - BFN - still not out yet though so keeping up with the PMA (until she shows) not sure at all about this cycle as I haven't temped:shrug: hope I have at least managed to Ovulate:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Fi, loving the pma!! You know you can do it Hun, you will do it. It will be all you ladies turn soon enough:) I can't wait:) I've had to stay indoors today the heat is wiping me out, I can't stand this humidity:( it's supposed to cool down tomorrow and I'm so hoping it does. Dh, his mum and dd 12 and ds 4 are going to Chessington on Sunday and I e just about managed to persuade dh to still go as he's worried about me on my own but I think Brooklyns staying put for a bit yet although the lightening pains in my cervix are so much worse this week so his head must have come down some more. I've also put on another 3 lb making 18 lbs now but I'm not going to get depressed over it. I'm eating well and walking and if its still going on there's not much I can do lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope your chart makes more sense to you soon, Jo! 

Great PMA, Fiona. Thank you for the good wishes! I wish you luck too! My cycle has been strange since the MC too. My charts show I am ovulating, but the length of either phase has not been my norm the last couple cycles.


----------



## Creative

Over the year we were trying for this baby following my MC, my cycles just got longer and longer and I kept thinking maybe it was the menopause. I gave up with the sticks and the confussion they gave to me plus the pressure and eventually it just happened.


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny isn't it sometimes when you stop trying is when it happens:) I know a lot of people bd every other day but for me and dh it really was a case of more is better and that's what worked for us the three times since Casey I've fallenxxx


----------



## Creative

We began to get so that it was a real chore to BD!! I'm not sure how it happened in the end because we were both looking for excuses not to do it and In my heart of hearts I'd given up completely. I guess it was literally taking of the pressure for us.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> It's funny isn't it sometimes when you stop trying is when it happens:) I know a lot of people bd every other day but for me and dh it really was a case of more is better and that's what worked for us the three times since Casey I've fallenxxx

Becks, as we've said before, your DH has a good few years on ours. Probably a bit more stamina and perkier swimmers than our older other halves!

Afm - thought pain felt better this Morning so went for paracetemol only, thinking that if going home tomorrow I need painkillers I can use at home.

Boy was so wrong, the pain this afternoon was so unbearable I couldn't move at all. Managed to call midwife and got more morphine as well as ibuprofen. Has taken the edge off the pain but has made me so tired

I really don't know how I am going to manage this pain at home!

On a brighter note my milk has come in and has leaked all over my nightshirt! Have changed nightshirt and put nursing bra on.

Baby liked it though, a good 1/2 feed earlier and now asleep . I could now sleep standing on my head I'm that tired today!


----------



## Creative

> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Becks, as we've said before, your DH has a good few years on ours. Probably a bit more stamina and perkier swimmers than our older other halves!
> 
> yep! my Oh is 52!
> 
> 
> 
> Afm - thought pain felt better this Morning so went for paracetemol only, thinking that if going home tomorrow I need painkillers I can use at home.
> 
> Boy was so wrong, the pain this afternoon was so unbearable I couldn't move at all. Managed to call midwife and got more morphine as well as ibuprofen. Has taken the edge off the pain but has made me so tiredClick to expand...
> 
> it's a major operation and it's not surprising you are in pain. There is a lot of healing for your body to do. When I did my Obstetrics rotation when I was nursing post CS stay was 5 to 7 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know how I am going to manage this pain at home!Click to expand...
> 
> Do as little as possible and let your body heal (easier said than done though!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note my milk has come in and has leaked all over my nightshirt! Have changed nightshirt and put nursing bra on.
> 
> Baby liked it though, a good 1/2 feed earlier and now asleep . I could now sleep standing on my head I'm that tired today!Click to expand...Click to expand...

can't wait to BF again!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lisa I am sorry you're in so much pain! How awful:( I hope they can give you some decent pain relief so you can be comfortable at home. Fab news about your milk coming in though. I still remember my boobs were like torpedos when mine came in. As for dh yes I know he's a bit younger but I think for some people that smep method is it works and for others it doesn't, just wondered if the other ladies had tried more than the every other day cause sometimes that can work:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Mine is 51. He is often in the mood, but by the time night finds its way around, we're both tired half the time. :shrug: And with all the kids, there's rarely a chance to sneak it in during the day. 

Creative - How long did it take you once the pressure was off? I've never used OPKs. I think they would confuse me too. But I feel like it would drive me even more crazy if I didn't chart.


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - I hope you find something that helps relieve your pain and can get some rest. 

Becks - You know...when I got pregnant with my now 4-year-old, we did every other day after AF and then every day for about 3 or 4 days around O. We should probably try that approach again, if we can ever manage more than just a few times. At this point, I would truly just be happy with every other day until O is confirmed. We haven't managed to get to that point yet, although my pattern always shows we BD'd enough around O. I don't know though...


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes it does work for some people! I do understand trying to fit it in. Casey (4) has only just started infants so we had the same. Hopefully you will be able to do that method again soon as it obviously worked for you:) here's hoping for you xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh...is that the SMEP method? Lol. I didn't realize. I was thinking of the actually BDing every day near O. I guess that's not the same as every single day though. Lol.


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> Oh...is that the SMEP method? Lol. I didn't realize. I was thinking of the actually BDing every day near O. I guess that's not the same as every single day though. Lol.

In my previous 3 pg we bd every day. That didn't work this time so DTD every other day and that worked straight away!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yes I think it is! It seems very effective for a lot of people I just wondered if anyone had tried to bd any more than that if smep didnt work:)xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I guess it's just a case of maybe trying different methods and seeing what works for you, we'll that's what we did anyways! Xxx


----------



## Creative

It happened about two months after I said to OH, I think we should stop trying now because of my age. I think we only DTD once that last month!


----------



## josie1234

Morning all, Lisa how is the pain hun, hope you are ok, hope you manage to get the pain relief you need to make life easier. How's the gorgeous princess, is she doing ok?

Hows everyone else today? Unfortunately, I can't follow SMEP or anything else really, just grab it while I can lol. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Creative

off to see the consultant for round two. I have written out my birth plan and as far as I am concerned. health and baby remaining as they are, my plans will go ahead. Just hope it goes well.


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Creative. Keep us updated x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes good luck! Let us know:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning everyone :) I'm so excited as I think I see the beginning of a bump . It's a shy one though :blush: I can't wait to look positively blooming !!! There are still days this does not feel real ! 

For me starting bding earlier in my cycle ( cd 6/7 ) instead of cd 10 and every other day seemed to work . I think I was leaving it too late and missing ov sometimes :wacko: but as Becks says its different for everyone . 

Lisa ouch that sounds sore , can they give you nothing stronger than parecetomol going home ???? Have we a name for the little princess yet ? Be warned though if I like it she might just have a name sake in Ireland as I'm in trouble if my little bundle is pink as there are NO girls names I like!!! Zero ! 

Becks you are now so so close are you getting nervous yet ? Have you much to do are are you all organised ? Ooooooooooooh it's so exciting :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Good luck Creative - you tell em:winkwink:

AFM - Tested again - BFN - still not out though:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Oops pressed the send button before I finished ! Jo your chart is interesting to say the least ! Are you opk every day ? I ask as there is gaps ? Is it possible that you are missing your surge on the days you are not testing ? I will be watching your chart with interest :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, a baby bump for you how exciting!! We are just about organised we just need to pick up the cot and travel system but we need dh's mums car for that so will do next week but my hospital bag is all packed and all baby things washed:) have just spoken to my midwife as the lightning pains in my cervix have been quite bad the last two days and actually made me cry out a couple of times. She thinks it's a combination of the baby's head coming down and a bit of SPD which I've had the last two pregnancies. I've been told to rest up which I happy to do as today and yesterday I've not felt right and feel totally wiped out. With ds at school I can now take a nap so will do just that:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina, yes I was trying to opk every day but did miss a couple, so could have missed it. oops. Great that you are getting a little bump, so cute. It will soon blossom x

Becks - sounds painful, hope you are ok and get chance to rest and get to sleep when you can (when you are not walking lol).

Xanth - how are you? Another day closer.

Dawn - yep, not out yet, keep us updated. Good luck, keeping fingers crossed.

Hope you're ok Lisa today x


----------



## dancareoi

Pain is manageable today, just need to keep taking paracetamol and ibuprofen. 

Baby is slightly jaundice so waiting on blood test results, not sure if going home or not yet, depends on that result . She has been weighed today and has lost 9.9% of her original weight , acceptable loss level is 10% so just about right!

Still waiting for some new bfp :dust::dust: sending dust over to you TTC ladies.


----------



## crysshae

Karen - Isn't that funny how quickly it worked when you weren't worried about it anymore. That's great! Good luck with your birth plan. 

Fiona - Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!

Jo - Good luck and fingers crossed for you too!

Regina - Yay for a baby bump! 

Becks - I hope your pain lightens up soon as baby gets settled in. 

Lisa - Glad your pain is getting better. All of my BF babies would get slightly jaundiced in the first few days. I hope her levels are within normal limits. Thanks for the dust!


----------



## Creative

Consultant said Yes!

Will fill all the details in after the weekend.
Ollie goes to Uni tomorrow so I am up to my eyes in packing.

Still no name Lisa?


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry still no name although I like Caitlin with maybe Niamh as a second name.

We want an Irish name as DH family are Irish 

Regina just read back and saw your bump post! Also you are struggling with names, here's another for you my eldest dd name is Cara.

Baby's jaundice levels have gone up a bit so they did a blood test, all came back ok so we are finally off home in the morning after 19 days I will be going home!


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful news for both of you! Congratulations!

Oh, and lovely names, Lisa. Good luck finding that perfect name!


----------



## Left wonderin

I love Irish girls names but the problem is so do my 4 sisters who all have children and mostly girls !!! Between oh and my family the following names are taken 
Niamh , caomihe , Aoife , Grainne , Fiona , Orla and Aine !!! Only one boy Connor so if its a boy we are sorted lol..... I love Niamh , Caomihe and Grainne errrrr . Was thinking Maebh but not sure :( ah well LO just better be a SEAN lol........ 

I'd say you are soooo excited to be going home to sleep in your own bed. Xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

My dd has a friend called saiorsce . Going to boys names our youngest is Eoin, we did consider the Irish spelling but thought people over here would never be able to pronounce it Eoghan.

Your nieces have some pretty names.


----------



## josie1234

One of the baby boys whose mum comes to Buggyfit us Caelan which I think is gaelic but not sure. There is also a Ralph, Edward and Joshua. One girl is called Inara.


----------



## josie1234

Glad you are off home Lisa back to your home comforts. Just remember to take it easy x


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Glad you are off home Lisa back to your home comforts. Just remember to take it easy x

I am still very tender and I am still getting that sharp pain. Like someone holding a hot poker on my skin!

All I've done all day today is sleep!


----------



## Oasis717

Really hoping it eases up soon Lisa. You've done so well. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Well my little lady was a little monkey last night, she didn't settle until 3.00am. Every time I put her down she made out she was still hungry. In the end I fed her wrapped in a blanket and when I put her down then she settled, so she may have been a bit cold


----------



## Oasis717

Awes bless her. Glad she settled in the end though but 3am! It's tiring stuff being a new mum:) mind you I'm up that many times for the loo now in the night! Ill be in good practice:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Awww. I hope you can both catch up on your sleep today. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## garfie

Lisa - We forget how hard those first few weeks are don't we :hugs: hope you managed to both catch up on some sleep today, both of mine liked to be swaddled at night time. It must be strange for her as well because it will be sooooooo quiet compared to the hospital:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Becks - How's the SPD hope you are not in to much pain:hugs:

AFM - I'm 6DPO and guess who began testing days ago :haha: in my defence I didn't know what DPO I was - as I just scribbled my temps down and didn't enter them on FF for fear of messing up my chart :dohh: and now I have what a surprise - at least I have O :happydance:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Well at least you know where you are now. :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Fi I started testing this pregnancy at 4dpo!! That's obsessive lol. I'm ok. Rested all of yesterday and today apart from mild housework and it seems a bit better today. My worst affliction is constant heartburn now no matter what I eat. Trying to limit Gaviscon to just once or twice a day cause I hate to take any medicine whilst pregnant. I've managed til the heartburn with not taking a thing. But it's just too bad to not! Xx.


----------



## garfie

Cry - Hmmmm watch the next few days drag:dohh: how are you today hun

Becks - Oh dear put me in the obsessive pile then - hey maybe it might be as lucky as it was for you:happydance: Glad you're not in to much pain today I don't know what to suggest for heartburn - hubby gets it - I don't (yet :haha:):hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Well we are finally home. After 19 days it all seems so unreal.

I'm missing being pregnant and actually feel quite teary but don't know why?

Tummy has been hurting since being home but I've probably moved more today than the last 3 weekS

Still no name for be baby, who is currently fast asleep in her Moses basket after having has a lovely feed when we got back.


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - It's probably your hormones. I hope the pain subsides. So glad your little one is doing so well!

Well, yesterday I had some very transparent but brown EWCM, so I added that to FF as EWCM and spotting. After adding that, FF decided to change my O date. It's so strange this late in the game to change it. I've never had EWCM at this point in my cycle before though. At first, I removed it and made sure everything changed back, but this morning, I decided I needed to make sure all the correct info was there so FF could make an "informed decision". 

Today, it being Saturday, I figured I couldn't sneak around and get a test done without being interrupted or "caught", so I had planned on waiting until Monday when everyone went back to school and work, but my curiosity got the better of me, and I managed to sneak in a test. 4 tests later, I have 4 faint BFPs! I can see all of them at arm's distance. I thought about waiting to tell anyone until I had a darker line or AF was due, but since I'm not telling anyone in real life yet, I would just burst! So I had to tell everyone on BnB. :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> Lisa - It's probably your hormones. I hope the pain subsides. So glad your little one is doing so well!
> 
> Well, yesterday I had some very transparent but brown EWCM, so I added that to FF as EWCM and spotting. After adding that, FF decided to change my O date. It's so strange this late in the game to change it. I've never had EWCM at this point in my cycle before though. At first, I removed it and made sure everything changed back, but this morning, I decided I needed to make sure all the correct info was there so FF could make an "informed decision".
> 
> Today, it being Saturday, I figured I couldn't sneak around and get a test done without being interrupted or "caught", so I had planned on waiting until Monday when everyone went back to school and work, but my curiosity got the better of me, and I managed to sneak in a test. 4 tests later, I have 4 faint BFPs! I can see all of them at arm's distance. I thought about waiting to tell anyone until I had a darker line or AF was due, but since I'm not telling anyone in real life yet, I would just burst! So I had to tell everyone on BnB. :haha: :cloud9:

Cry that's brilliant - can you post pictures so we can see!


----------



## garfie

Cry - :happydance: that's excellent news - let's hope you've started a trend:haha:

Rest up mama

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Thank you both! I hope so too! Since my chart was off, I started testing at like 5 dpo too, so sounds like Becks' plan is good luck. Lol!

It's hard to see in the pic, but here is the best one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry :) well done ! Delighted for you xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Cry I can most definitely see that and you're using the same pink handled tests as I used at 5dpo and which I got the faintest of lines at 6 but mine at 7 looked identical to yours!!!! I'm so very very excited for you! Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's too cool, Becks! Thank you all.


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone, how are you all.

Lisa, you have been through such a lot and you are bound to feel emotional now that your gorgeous girl has arrived, hormones also play a big part as well dealing with the pain. Hope you are ok soon hun.

Wow, Crystal, that's amazing. I must be a lucky cycle buddy as Regina got a BFP when we were cycle buddies lol. Looking forward to the updates.

Xanth and Becks - how are you both doing? Getting closer.

Dawn - will be keeping an eye on your chart, good luck, keeping everything crossed for you. xx

AFM - went to visit my best mate in Lincoln yesterday and there were some cover bands singing at a do, it was really good. I bumped into loads of people that I haven't seen for ages from the RAF. Came back this morning and saw DH before he went away, he is now on a course so won't see him til about the 23rd Sep. Rubbish :-( 

Early night for me as I am tired from the late night and lots of driving. Catch you all later xx


----------



## josie1234

Oh Lisa,

I have a Buggyfit facebook page and on some of the pages I liked for my mums, I found this... not sure if it is of any use.

https://www.fitpregnancy.com/baby/baby-names/sassy-baby-names-your-sweet-baby-girl


----------



## crysshae

Thank you for the luck, Jo! I hope I was as lucky for you!


----------



## Xanth

Congrats Cry. I see it :)

Hospital tomorrow for monitoring. BP high on Friday and protein in urine. 

Baby is not breech Whoo hoo so no c section (at the moment). Induction now booked for 16th as long as my BP behaves. Got to go in Thursday as well xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you. I hope your blood pressure stabilizes and the protein in your urine resolves quickly.


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Xanth, hope it all goes ok at the hospital. Hope the BP goes down and also the protein in urine. Glad that you don't have to have a C Section. Won't be long hun. So exciting.

How is everyone today, it is quiet on here. So much for a good sleep, I was awake at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep til 6 then I was up just after half 6.

Anyone care to interpret my crazy chart?? lol. On CD 26 so hopefully not long to wait one way or another.


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I knew what to make of your chart Jo! Maybe crazy is good?:) find out soon like you said. Sleeping is hard for me really I'm up so many times for the loo and to turn cause of my hips but I'm still doing ok with no real problems other than usual pregnancy ones. Brooklyn moves so much! Apparently moves are less by now with more wriggles than kicks. Someone needs to tell my son that lol as I continue to get booted pretty much continuously but that's just fine by me:) a lot of cervical pain again today on moving and bending so just taking it easy walking Casey to school etc. maybe he'll come earlier? They put me forward 5 days at the 12 week scan but I know exactly when I ovulated and implanted so I'm thinking of 30/09 as my due date not the 05/10 we shall see!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I often have a hard time sleeping a day or two before O, due to the estrogen surge. Have you noticed that happening to you in past cycles?

Becks - He's a feisty one. It sure sounds like he might be thinking about coming early. I hope you get some relief from the pains you're having.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, my hip pain has now gone, but my tummy is so tender and turning over in bed and getting up is still a struggle.

I think it's probably due to section and way she was lying. If she has been breach her legs would have been right there when cut was made. However because she was across at the top they would have has to reach right inside to get her!

Becks make the most of the last few weeks, I am so missing being pregnant, probably feels worse knowing I won't be having any more!

Even more strange I am missing the hospital! Probably missing the fact that i was looked after for 3 weeks without any worried about housework, sorting kids, cooking etc!

Still no name for baby but think we are swaying towards Caitlin. 

Talking on which she is making he odd little noise so will be after some more milk very soon.

Jo, I am completely at a loss with your chart this month. Any thoughts on testing? I don't know how you wait, like Becks did, I was testing so early I just could 't wait !


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, I had 5 big contractions walking up the school this aft walking seems to bring them on a lot so you never know he may be early and I wonder if be will move this much after I've had him as he certainly makes it known he's there! Considering I first felt movement of sorts at 10 weeks I expect it's to be expected! Lisa I'm glad you're a little better. Some people like the celebs think a section is the easy way out but it would seem not. Loving the name if you do go with it. I must admit I said to dh I will so miss him being there once he's born. Feeling him and him waking with me. I think that must be a little sad for all new mums xx. Cry how are you feeling?? Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal, I have never really noticed whether I have trouble sleeping around o time. 

To be honest, due to my situation with DH being away a lot, I am really debating on stopping opk and temping as it is just stressing me out and it never seems to be clear to me what my cycle is doing. It doesn't seem to have a regular pattern each month. As I am not going to see him much lately, then I might try it for the next cycle and just try to relax. It is like breathing though eh? Getting out of the habit will be hard lol. 

Yes, any mention of testing and there I am POAS lol. BFN but defo think it is too early anyway. Think I may have another week to wait maybe. Had a little snooze this afternoon but think I feel worse for it. 

Lisa, glad the hip pain has gone but not good that you are still tender. Aren't the pain killers helping any? Blimey sounds like she was really snuggled in there. I totally understand how you are missing being pregnant as you probably cherished every moment of pregnancy despite all the worry. And of course being looked after in hospital is great, food being made, having a chance to relax with no 'house' things to worry about. That's a lovely name. It's hard deciding. Hope you are pain-free soon xx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Some people like the celebs think a section is the easy way out but it would seem not.

To me, it would be my worst nightmare. Having nursed women post cs, I can honestly say that there is no way that is easy. Healing from such a major incision does take time and is painful.
I can only think that those who think it is easy have servants, a private physician prescribing copious quantities of painkillers etc!


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - I hope that incision and the tenderness it causes heals up soon for you. That will be a lovely name if you decide to go with it. 

Becks - Oh goodness. Do you take water with you when you walk? 

I'm feeling well. I get nauseated when I eat and feel a little "off" here and there, but doing well otherwise. Had a positive FRER yesterday with a faint but easy to see line!

Jo - If you think it would relieve your stress, I would try it. I understand what you mean though. I feel like I have to chart. It's even hard to stop when you get your BFP.


----------



## Oasis717

Wow cry it's really for real!!!! Yay. So v v pleased for you! Xxx. 
Creative I think they probably do have all that which is why they opt for the section I guess. Too posh to push! I think after hearing what Lisa has been through it would be my worst outcome too. And I thought forceps was bad! I think sections should only be for when absolutely needed like in Lisa's case or if the baby needs to come out ASAP with problems etc. xxx
Jo it will be hard getting out of the habit but maybe you need a break? Another friend of mine I met on a different thread and I stay in touch with via email has just got positive hpts the month she basically stopped trying. Sometimes just relaxing does the trick! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Becks. Now if the lines would just get darker... :wacko:


----------



## Creative

cry that is amazing news. Nausea is really good... just keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Oasis717

They will get darker don't worry:) my body sure is trying to worry me. Contractions every 3 mins for the last hour and half! They are strong these bh. Need them to go away now it's making me worry! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! So true!

Well...I guess my test is darker. 

These are from the same batch, ordered at the same time, but came in 2 separate ziplock bags. Used the same urine. 

And do you think the FRER is darker? I kinda think so, but I'm afraid I just might be biased. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IC12dpo.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









FRER.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> They will get darker don't worry:) my body sure is trying to worry me. Contractions every 3 mins for the last hour and half! They are strong these bh. Need them to go away now it's making me worry! Xx

Oh goodness. Have you had a full glass of water since they started? Brant did that to me forever, and I had to be induced. I guess my body just figured he still wasn't ready since I had been contracting for an hour or two a couple of times a day for a month.


----------



## Oasis717

I think they are getting darker! That's a good line on the frer:) the bottom ic is definitely darker. Nothing to worry about there:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes plenty of water just went to the loo 3 times in 10 mins lol. I had an irritable uterus with ds 4 and had to be induced in the end but not with this pregnancy. Every time it's like this I think is this it! I'm not ready yet I need them to ease off:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay! Thank you. It's crazy how much difference there is in the same batch of ICs. 

I hope it eases off for you soon. Tell Brooklyn they are just practice contractions. :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I've just told him:) it's wonderful seeing those tests get darker isn't it! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yes ma'am, it is!


----------



## Oasis717

Lovin your ticker! It doesn't seem so long ago mine was saying 3 weeks:) before you know it ill be reassuring you about contractions:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

I can't wait! 

I know I've seen others wait a while to post a ticker after a miscarriage, but I want to enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## josie1234

Yes, I can see it darker, that's good Crystal. That's great, bet you can't really believe it yet eh? I guess I could give it a go of not doing anything for a month and see how I get on, it will be tough, have they got a POAS addict help-line lol.

Feel a bit crampy at the minute, hope AF isn't coming just yet as a bit early and then means cycle will be shorter this time. 

Hope the BH manage to calm down a bit for you Becks. Hold on in there Brooklyn. Yeh, I thought forceps were bad but C Section will take a lot to get over.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Jo! Yeah...it still feels a bit surreal right now. 

Lol! If you find a helpine, I need the number too.


----------



## Creative

crysshae said:


> Lol! So true!
> 
> Well...I guess my test is darker.
> 
> These are from the same batch, ordered at the same time, but came in 2 separate ziplock bags. Used the same urine.
> 
> And do you think the FRER is darker? I kinda think so, but I'm afraid I just might be biased. :haha:

certainly getting darker!!


----------



## josie1234

Hope Brooklyn is listening Becks and stays nice and cosy for a while longer. 

Crystal - yes, nice when line goes darker as sometimes you feel like you are convincing yourself the line is there. Also nice to get other opinions too. Woo hoo. You get that ticker up there girl, makes it more real. 

AFM - cramping more by the minute, think this could be it:witch:, ache in lower back too which I always get when its time. It is strange as my cycle lengths have been in the 30s since April (when it was 28). But because I can't fathom out when (or if) I ovulated this month, I can't see my LP (think it has been 13 days previously but FF says 15 for last cycle). :wacko:


----------



## FindingKismet

Yay crysshae!! Congrats on the BFP! Wow. I love to hear you're enjoying it too. That's how I hope I can be if I get pregnant again. Hopefully I can pull it off (getting pregnant first, and then being happy about it LOL).

I was just popping in to let you gals know I did another vlog, in case you like to watch them. Here you go.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O_CUeMutsU


----------



## crysshae

Thank you! I hope you get your take home baby soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo they eventually stopped at gone 11! They started walking up the school at 3 so that's the longest they've ever been. I have a feeling that might just be how it goes now. So glad they're gone as some of them were quite painful although nothin compared to what's coming I know! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks so glad they are gone for you , but it did make me a little more excited for you and made it more real that after its not long now and Brooklyn will be here. :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi Stephanie, watched your video, good luck with your next cycle with IUI and the financing for IVF. Fingers crossed for you hun. xxx

Xanth and Becks - another day closer, sooooo exciting. Glad that the BH calmed down for you Becks, is it like that every day now?

Lisa - hope the pain gets better and that it goes soon. Are you getting chance to rest?

How's everyone else? AFM - still crampy and backache, defo think AF is coming today, few days earlier than I thought it would be but ho hum. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## dancareoi

The horrible pain I had seems to be gone but I am still taking paracetemol and ibuprofen . My tummy still feels very tender though.

I am also extremely sore from breast feeding and all she seems to want to do is feed. She is asleep now so hoping she goes for 4 hours to give my boobs a rest!

Although reluctant I may have to give some formula but don't really want to, so we'll see. She's doing well at night though and only waking once.

She settled about 11 last night and woke at 2, settled by 3 then went til 7!

Becks, how are he BH ?

Sarah not long now.

Baby is now 1 week old. Still not officially named but it is looking like Caitlin. Not sure about middle name. I like the idea of Niamh.

DH just called and says Niamh would be too difficult to spell for people. He's now throwing Erin into the mix. He's saying Erin Caitlin . What about Caitin Erin? Really don't know now!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Dance I feel for you !!! It's not easy when your unsure of names !! I can't believe she is a week old already .. Where did that time go ?? I vote for Erin , it's always a name I liked but can't use now myself as I have a great niece called Eire ! Don't worry you will be looking at her one day and it will just come to you xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I like Caitlin Erin:) I had the same trouble with dd 12 when breast feeding and in the end gave so e formula. It just wasn't working breast feeding alone and literally all I did was sit and feed her for hours and she still cried:( xx. It's like this with the bh everyday now I've had quite a few already today so I'm thinking this is it til the real thing! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Realised we can't have Erin as a first name as our youngest DS is Eoin so they sound too similar, so Caitlin Erin may be better.


----------



## josie1234

That sounds lovely Lisa, it is hard choosing names. Blimey, that week went so quick!! I didn't last long BF DS as he was constantly there and not settling so for the sake of my sanity, I went to formula. Was so much happier afterwards (both of us). 

Becks - hope they are not too painful if this is going to be it from now til the birth.


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - I like Caitlin Erin too. Very pretty. I hope she gets settled into a feeding routine soon. Those first couple weeks are so hard with the soreness that goes along with it. That's wonderful she's only waking you up once in the night! 

Becks - I hate to hear you're going to have to deal with those contractions every day. I hope they ease up. 

Jo - Sorry to hear about AF possibly showing up. Do you think this cycle might have been anovulatory? The very first cycle I ever charted was anovulatory and only 20 days long! Had me worried to death! But everything went right back to normal the next month, and I got pregnant 2 cycles after that first one.


----------



## Left wonderin

I was thinking that Jo too by looking at your chart , apparently everyone women has at least two of them a year , what's making me think it is that there is no obvious and consistant temperature rise . I'd chart again carefully next month and see what happens :) or maybe it means your going to. Have one hell of a long cycle !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo looking at your chart again , looks like you did get a surge on cd 10 with your positive Opk but perhaps you didn't ov with the surge as no temp rise ? How long have u been. Charting ? And are you doing it faithfully at the same time every morning. It would be interesting to see the pattern over a few months


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, sorry Af got you .

We have decided on Caitlin Erin.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well an offical welcome to the world Caitlin Erin xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Welcome Little Princess - from all your BNB aunties :kiss:

AFM - Tested at 10DPO - BFN - so will test again tomorrow unless she gets me:growlmad:

I do know one thing I'm not waiting 7 weeks again - that's almost 3 missed opportunities for me:wacko:

So come on body - sort it out :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Those temps still look really good Garfie , I'm not giving up on this cycle yet lol ........
No sign of her coming just yet with that temp rise .


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa loving the name:) beautiful name for a beautiful little girl xxx
Fi those temps are looking great you're not out yet!! Xx


----------



## Creative

it is a lovely name. i love celtic inspired names.


----------



## Creative

Oooo just noticed I am no longer an aubergine!!

I've never ever worn maternity clothes before with all three of my pregnancies. (apart from one pair of maternity dungerees that are still going strong 22 years later!)
This time I have outgrown my PJ's t shirts, cardigans and coats and have had to go and buy a maternity coat and a whole load of new supersized clothes items.


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> it is a lovely name. i love celtic inspired names.

Thanks. DH family are Irish, they come from the Aran islands, hence the names.

We now have Daniel, Cara, Eoin and Caitlin.

Christmas cards will take some time to write this year!


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - Lovely names. It will be a beautiful card. 

Fiona - I agree with the others. Your chart is looking great!

Karen - Yay for squash! Sorry you had to buy maternity clothes. I "spread" all over every time I'm pregnant. It's like as soon as my body knows I'm pregnant, everything moves outward. I can wear my own lounge pants with elastic waists throughout most of the time, but I have to replace shirts and "going out in public" pants. 

Jo - I'm sorry about AF. Fingers crossed for you this cycle. 

Becks - How are you feeling?


----------



## dancareoi

I was in maternity jeans from about 7 weeks!


Thought I would share my birth story but not much to say really.

Was put on dextrose and insulin drip about 7.00am. They took me down just after 9 to get me ready and do the spinal block.

Took a little while to get her out as she was lying transverse so they really had to dig about (probably why I'm so tender still and still walking very carefully ) she was pulled out by her legs followed by the rest of her at 9.55am.

Took them just as long then to sew me up! 

First 2 days I was on a mixture of morphine and paracetemol . Has to have a clexane injection once a day in tummy until yesterday and still taking 6 paracetemol and 3 ibuprofen each day.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, sorry I haven't replied. Maybe you are right about my cycle so I will still chart this month. Didn't know whether to put AF as it was sort of spotting or light AF. But onwards and upwards, not going to stress, sometimes you feel a bit relieved when it comes and then you can start again (if that makes sense), although it is disappointing. 

Lovely name Lisa. Hope you and Caitlin are ok today. 

Karen, Woo hoo at not being an aubergine.

Fiona, temps still looking good. How's everyone else?? Just been doing some training for a gym customer care job which is 7 hours a week which fits into my classes so that's good. First shift Monday afternoon. 

Have a good day xx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sorry about af Jo:( but onwards and upwards to the next cycle we are all behind you it's a lucky thread and someone's got to come next soon:)!! Xxx
Thanks for asking Crystal, I'm ok today walked for about an hour as we had to pick up our pram/travel system which is all set up now and really lovely. No bad bh as yet but loads yesterday! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? My nausea started at 3.5 weeks xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay for a new travel system! I'm glad the BH are allowing you some relief today. 

I've had on and off nausea since 6 dpo. That day I felt queasy all day. Wondered about it then but figured it was just wishful thinking that early. Some days my tummy feels okay, and then others I have nausea because I'm hungry and then nausea when I'm about finished eating. :shrug: The 2nd standout symptom I noticed before my BFP was last Thursday or Friday...I was looking at puppies on a shelter site, and I started crying when I looked at one of them. That is so not me. So the emotional part started early. 

Today I realized I have pregnancy brain already too. I completely forgot to pick up my sister's cat yesterday. Then when I remembered this morning, I was crying over it. I was texting my sister to apologize. I did not mention crying at all or anything, but I was apparently so emotional in my words she guessed I was pregnant!! How does that happen in text? 

My oldest daughter knows...on accident too. I just told DH yesterday afternoon after getting a digital BFP. When we went to the store last night, my daughter asked if we needed tampons. I said probably and told her to get the mixed box because she will be due to start in a few days. Then because I said "Do you use the super?" she said "Why? Is there something you want to tell me?" 

This one is not going to be kept secret very well for very long. Lol!


----------



## garfie

Jo - Sorry she got you :hugs: I know you have always been fit but I think I read somewhere that to much exercise can screw up your cycle are you aware of this at all - runners for example:wacko:

Cry - Oh dear :haha: deff not going to be the best kept secret but then why should it be - I think if and when mine happens again I will still shout it from the roof tops :haha: I thought forgetting things was down to age - I keep doing daft things like going somewhere and forgetting what I've gone for. The best one is calling the kids the wrong names :dohh: my boys says that is an EPIC FAIL calling them one of the animal names:haha:

Becks - If I remember rightly everything started early with Brooklyn - early test, early symptoms, so I hope you're ready in case he puts in an early appearance :wacko:

I will test again tomorrow:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Haha Fi yes early everything!! Now we have the pram and car seat I feel much better as you know you can't take baby away from hospital without a car seat. So yes now we are finally ready and it's just a waiting game:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi yes I did think about the exercise thing. Now that summer hols are over I wont get as many classes to cover. Just can't say no lol. But saying that, I have said no to a few lately. Maybe if I get more hours as receptionist in gym then will give up a couple of my regular classes. May be stress too with everything going on with DH. 

What will be will be. Did have a panicky thought about menopause!! 

Good luck with testing. Sending positive vibes to you via internet. Come on!! 19 sep is my guess.

Becks yep I reckon Brooklyn will make early appearance into the world.


----------



## josie1234

19 Sep was the date for Brooklyn.


----------



## crysshae

Lol Fiona! I have learned - after I say 2 names that aren't correct, I just say "What's your name?" Then of course they laugh at me. :haha:

Yes! It is definitely something to be shouted.


----------



## dancareoi

My 3 year old came out with that phrase a few weeks ago 'epic fail' really made me smile!

I am so glad Caitlin is finally here safe and sound after the heartache we have been through over the last 2 years, but I am so missing being pregnant and I keep getting upset! I suppose my hormones are still all over the place at the moment.

Think I've mentioned before I am missing being in hospital. To most people the thought of spending 3 weeks in hospital would be horrifying but for me it made me feel safe.

The 2 weeks of being pregnant we're very relaxing. I didn't have to do anything and just had me to think about, probably sounds very selfish. I missed my other kids so much, but I enjoyed being looked after and only having me and baby to think about . Also so comforting that twice a day they came and listened to her heartbeat and checked my blood pressure.

Even after she was born, I loved seeing her in the see through cot and once again that feeling of safety and security. 

Is still be there now if I could!

One thing I've noticed since being home, my 3 year old seems huge compared to before I went into hospital , I suppose its because Caitlin is so tiny it puts everything into perspective.


----------



## Creative

So normal to feel like you are doing Lisa. It's a huge change in your life and hormones do run amock. Keep talking about it to anyone who will listen!!


----------



## crysshae

^^ What she said. It definitely is normal to feel that way. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Had a great mw app today, my bp was the lowest it's been the whole pregnancy 102/68 and measuring exactly 37 weeks:) I was also weighed as to attend our local birthing centre with pool etc your bmi can't go above a certain limit. I was shocked to find out my total weight gain was 5kg or 11 lbs! My bmi has only gone up 1.5, my mw said this was amazing and most women's go much higher than that so am really pleased. She put it down to how active I've been. You can't have an epidural at the centre, it's like a home from home with iPod docking stations, lava lamps, birthing pool etc. at any point if needed I can be transferred to the normal delivery unit as the centre is on the hospital grounds. All in all very happy. Brooklyns not engaged but he is head down and on the brim of my pelvis so all ready to go:) next app is in 2 weeks and I'm booked in for a sweep at 40 + 7 x.


----------



## crysshae

Yay for a wonderful appointment, Becks! I've found the more children I've had the less likely they are to engage until later stages of active labor. I think it's pretty common. How are the BH treating you?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxSo true! Mw said exactly the same thing! I didn't know that:) yes fine on bh today just a normal amount and I've walked over an hour today so that's good:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's great! I'm glad you are getting some relief from those before you have to deal with the real thing.


----------



## Creative

yes, I second on the engage status. Only my first engaged before labour was well under way!


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - it is nice to be looked after and not have the day-to-day life to worry about so I can understand how you found it easier at hospital. How's things going? Is your tummy getting less painful/tender.

Xanth and Becks - not long now, getting so excited for you both. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Creative

My baby seems to be craving Jaffa cakes. Don't know where that packet dissapeared too ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jaffa cakes..... Yum:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Full term today:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wahoooo Becks :) I am so thrilled for you after seeing your whole journey , this is a day to be thankful and celebrate :) it's so not long now till you meet him xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much. It's been my pleasure to share all your lovely ladies journeys too. It won't be long til I'm saying the same to you:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Congrats Becks - :happydance: full term - there is hope for me yet:wacko:

Maybe not this month - time to come off the progesterone tomorrow me thinks, looks like she is on her way :cry:

Will check back in later ladies off to a centre to see if I can get Wills to associate with people who have the same condition as him - wish me luck he's not what you would call a social butterfly:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi:) it will def be your turn soon this is such a lucky thread! Hope you get on ok today xxx x


----------



## dancareoi

Happy 37 weeks


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa hope you're well and doing ok and little Caitlin xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Lisa hope you're well and doing ok and little Caitlin xxx

I am sooooo missing being pg. I keep wishing to go back in time just a couple of weeks!

Caitlin is still a little way off her birth weight so need to try and get her to feed a bit more. She's not stopped this afternoon. Just hope I'm producing enough for her. 

Health visitor coming Monday and midwife Tuesday.

My hormones are playing havoc, keep coming over all sad wanting my baby bump back.


----------



## crysshae

Yay for 37 weeks Becks!

I hope your hormones get sorted soon, Lisa. You are most likely making plenty of milk. She is probably just increasing your supply.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal:) xxxx Lisa I'm with you on the hormones I've cried every day for the last three days, they seem to be running riot at the moment. Hope it all settles for you soon. Xx


----------



## Creative

I confess to being a hormonal wreck too. Chris got really fed up with me yesterday and warned the kids that "mums a hormonal mess, so watch what you say"
I cry at the slightest thing at the moment and find myself getting cross about mess etc. I think for their own safety my family should retreat into hiding!


----------



## Oasis717

Totally the same! I haven't been like this the whole way through but now seem to be a hormonal mess too. Hope it doesn't last til the end! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Must be the month for it ! I'm so irritable and emotional . Poor OH can't put a foot right ! I know I'm irrational but can't help it ! On the plus side I appear to be over the worst of my MS heading into 19 weeks :) have not been feeling sick ( well significantly so ) for almost a week now :) a couple of dry heaving incidences a day but that I can deal with :)


----------



## Oasis717

That's great! I'm so pleased for you as, the same as when I carried a boy last time, mine has lasted the whole way through. It's eased up slightly this last week dare I say. With both girls it was gone completely by 18 weeks. Strange!! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

My 37 week bump:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Beautiful bump Becks :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi:) xxxits nice to have a reminder isn't it after xx


----------



## garfie

Yeah I suppose so - but when I was pregnant it (all those years ago) it was all disposable cameras for me - so some you could see the bump, some I had no head, no feet etc :haha:

Next time will be different though - you will get sick off me posting bump pics:winkwink:

Though I have to say I think you are carrying lovely and neat:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou xxLol I only have one pic of me pregnant with my eldest and with dd12 I got so fat I ripped up the only pic I had years ago cause it was an absolutely awful pic! I went on to loose 6 stone after dd 12. So yes nice to have a reminder as I've only put on baby weight this time the same as with ds 4 I don't mind taking a pic xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Lovely neat bump


----------



## josie1234

Lovely bump Becks xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls, funny to think it won't be there much longer! Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## dancareoi

Still missing being pg. sad knowing I'll never be pg again. My heart says I want another but my head says we've had 2 years of heartache and worry and to try again would probably have the same heartache again and we can't put ourselves or our kids through that again.

Maybe once hormones have settled I.'ll feel a bit better about it and be thankful for what we have, 4 beautiful, healthy children


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sure you will Lisa, I really understand how you must feel and I know ill be the same. Of course it's sad to think that's your last. We plan to try for one more after Brooklyn as my girls were from my previous relationship so it's a little different for us. Just pray we are as fortunate again as we have been with Brooklyn:) xx.


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful bump, Becks! 

Lisa, I understand how you feel. Our 4 year old was supposed to be our last so I went through that too. And here I am again. Lol.


----------



## crysshae

I hope you are all doing well today. 

I started bleeding this morning. When my temp skydived yesterday, I had a feeling, but I decided to do the "stop temping...it just causes worry" etc thing and did not temp today. But I didn't have to see that lower temp as the blood was there when I went to the restroom. I was upset most of the day yesterday, but I'm surprisingly okay today. I guess I had already come to terms with it, and the blood was just confirmation. I'm not sure I'll continue trying at this point. I haven't talked to DH about it yet. When we talk, I'll see how he feels and how I feel from there. Maybe God is telling us our family is perfect just the way it is.


----------



## Creative

oh cry that's really sad. I know I have said it before, but once I stopped POsticks and counting days etc that it happened for me. I'd really come to terms with the fact that it wasn't meant to be and then probably my body relaxed and let it happen.


----------



## dancareoi

So sorry cry .

How many children so you already have?

Although I don't think it matters how many you have, there is always that strong maternal feeling to want more!

I would love to have another, but know I would feel he same againas i do now about wanting another. I suppose there comes a time when you have to call it a day, but that will never be easy. That's where we we are now, we are calling it a day, even though it breaks my heart.

I keep wishing I could go back in time, just a few weeks, so I can have those last few weeks again. 

Really hope everything works out for you. Look after yourself xx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you both. The thought to NTNP has crossed my mind. I guess I'll see how DH feels. I don't know...

We have 8 altogether. I have given birth to 6 of those in 5 pregnancies. Now I can say I've been pregnant more times than I've given birth rather than the other way around like it used to be. Not real fond of that. :nope: 

Yeah...We have planned on stopping twice now...first after the twins were born, and then after our 4-year-old was born, and for some reason that bug hit me again in January of this year. I planned it all out, took supplements for 3 months prior to trying, did everything right, or so I thought! Never dreamed I would be in this situation twice in 4 months.


----------



## Oasis717

Cry I'm so so very sorry to read that I really am. I did exactly the same as you last year with the vitamins etc and did everything right and to prepare my body but I lost my precious angel at 12 weeks:( then again in September I lost another at 11 weeks but I found out at 5 weeks that it never progressed past 5. Then in January this year I found out I was pregnant with Brooklyn. It doesn't matter what we do life has already sadly made the decision for us but here I am after two back to back losses about to give birth v soon so it can definitely happen although that doesn't make the loss any easier to go through. Sending you masses of luv and I'm thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

If we did try again, which we won't, I wouldn't want to go through the heartache , worry and feeling of desperation that I had after our 2 mmc last year

I am hoping once my hormones settle I will begin to feel a bit better about Caitlin being my last 

All I am doing at the moment is looking back over the last 7-8 weeks and just wishing and wishing I could go back in time !

I have given birth to 4 babies out of 7 pregnancies.

I have to weigh it up which feeling is worse, having mmc or not being pg again.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Becks. Your story definitely gives hope. 

I thought I was doing fine, just going to get through it. But I replied to someone on another thread and started crying while typing. As soon as I sent that DH texted to see how I was doing, and I just broke down. I guess it actually started when I saw someone's bump picture who got pregnant about 3 weeks before me the first time. I should have a bump now. 

I don't know what I want to do at this point. I go back and forth between thinking we should just call it quits and thinking I'll never lose this want to have a baby... and it's just made stronger by the loss. 

Did you continue on the vitamins and everything after your losses?


----------



## garfie

Cry - so sorry to hear your news hun BIG :hugs: I have also been pregnant more times than I've had children so I am sending you lots of love while you go through this terrible emotional and physical time and hope you feel stronger soon:hugs:

Give your self some time hun - don't make any rash decisions don't forget hun as we all know to well your hormones are all over the place:hugs:

I personally continued with my vitamins etc.

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Garfie. If we continue to try, I know I'll stay on my prenatals and folic acid and most likely fish oil. I have been taking fish oil and CoQ10 to help with egg quality....but I'm beginning to wonder if that truly does anything. :shrug:


----------



## josie1234

Crystal, I know it is heartbreaking the emotional journey, all of the ups and downs. With the temping, opk's and everything, it just seems to add to the stress. 

I know people say what will be will be and things happen for a reason but it is so hard to accept that, especially what we have all been through. Big hugs to you hun xxx


----------



## josie1234

Does all that help? All I have been taking is the prenatal tablet and B6 (to help LP increase). But I am really starting to think that all the exercise I do may have something to do with it so I am going to try and cut down on my classes.


----------



## crysshae

I truly have no idea if it actually helps or not. I've had two very early MCs since taking them. I never did that with my others. I only took them because of my age this time.


----------



## josie1234

Personally for me I think that it doesn't matter what I do or take, if it is meant to happen then it will. I know we want to prepare so that the worst does not happen but sometimes fate takes over. I know it is so hard Crystal, making a decision and as well, you think you are ok and then something sets you off. 

Lisa, you have been through such a lot and you must be so happy with your little Caitlin, but I understand how you feel now, hormones are all over and you want to keep nurturing your baby. Hope your hormones settle and you can enjoy your special time with your gorgeous daughter.

This is what is so good about this thread, so many people understand and are there for us when we need to express our worries and concerns and also share our joy when we all get our BFPs.

Notice the PMA there??? 

Best I order some more OPKs. What day you think is best to start testing, about CD10?? going to try and test every day. Mind you have hardly seen DH so hopefully we may catch that goddam egg when he is on his couple of days home.


----------



## Oasis717

Cry I did continue on the prenatals in fact I've been taking them since the beginning of last year just in case I continued with them. Maybe it helped for this time I really don't know. I know if we do try again after I will stay as positive as possible and remind myself that I have every chance of having another healthy pregnancy as opposed to dwelling on loosing again, I think that's all you can do as this pregnancy has shown me with each new pregnancy it really is a fresh start and you have every chance of succeeding. Don't make any hasty decisions, don't rush yourself, give yourself all the time you need and you have lots of time to decide. Be kind to yourself. Not stopped thinking of you xxx


----------



## josie1234

Quiet today, how is everyone doing?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Quiet today, how is everyone doing?

I'm ok, how Are you? I'm still checking your chart each day and keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing okay today. More crampy than most AFs for me, but not horrible at least. 

I don't know anything about OPKs Jo, but if you usually ovulate at CD14 or later, I think CD10 is a good day to start. I agree. It is quiet in here today. How are you? 

Thank you, Becks. You said it perfectly. I need to look at it that way and stay positive too. I know I was just emotional yesterday. I don't really think I could give up that easily at this point.


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> I'm doing okay today. More crampy than most AFs for me, but not horrible at least.
> 
> I don't know anything about OPKs Jo, but if you usually ovulate at CD14 or later, I think CD10 is a good day to start. I agree. It is quiet in here today. How are you?
> 
> Thank you, Becks. You said it perfectly. I need to look at it that way and stay positive too. I know I was just emotional yesterday. I don't really think I could give up that easily at this point.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Thought I'd update you on xanth. She went in yesterday to be Induced but no luck yet! They are going to do a controlled rupture of her membranes tomorrow so hopefully that will set labour off, otherwise she'll have to have a section


----------



## Oasis717

Sending you loads love Cry xxxx.
Thanks for updating Lisa. Hope all is well with her xx.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks for the update Lisa, looking forward to seeing a piccie of the second rainbow baby on this thread. Sending Xanth my love. Hope you are ok Lisa and your hormones are settling and the pain is going. How is Caitlin sleeping? 

Becks - not long now, another day closer, how are you keeping in yourself?

Crystal - sending you big hugs, I know sometimes I say things but think it is said 'in the moment' due to circumstances and emotions. Good luck to you hun x

AFM - I am doing okay, tired as seem to be constantly on the go, but keeps me out of trouble. DH is back on Friday for 2 nights and then back on a course for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm ok thanks Jo just quite tired but we've done a lot last week or so:) you know what you were saying about the exercise you do, I was aware that over exercising can hamper ovulation are you thinking that it may have anything to do with your cycle? I hadn't thought of that until you said it. Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin isn't sleeping too bad, but she is being a bit is putting her weight back on, she is still 6% less than birth weight. So between feeds I need to express and feed every 3 hours and if necessary top up with formula.

My hormones are still all over the place and I am still sad knowing no more babies for me.

Here is a picture of Caitlin which I have just taken


----------



## Oasis717

Aw bless her she looks so peaceful. She's beautiful. Your hormones will settle in time I'm sure. I was all over the place after my last two. I'm all over the place now tbh I'm so scared of labour because of the trauma of last time. Worried about so many things inc leaving Casey etc though of course he loves his nanny Linda to pieces but the last time we didn't have him was our wedding night. I'm also worried about the massive change in my life as welcome as it is I find it quite overwhelming so I do understand. The not knowing when is hard too as with my OCD I like to remain in control and one of the things you can never control is when labour will start! So am feeling a little anxious this past week as it gets closer and closer xxx


----------



## Creative

Caitlin is adorable. I do wish I could have a cuddle!



> one of the things you can never control is when labour will start! So am feeling a little anxious this past week as it gets closer and closer xxx

It would be wonderful if you could!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I totally agree! If only:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lisa, she's so beautiful and looks so peaceful sleeping. I hope she gets that weight back on quickly and your hormones settle soon. :hugs:

Becks, I hope your anxiety is bearable. I know exactly how you are feeling right now. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

A section isn't ideal but at least we knew exactly when we were having her, so we could organise the other kids. 

DH has booked docs appointment for next week about having the snip!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Crystal, just trying to busy myself to distract myself from it most of the time. I wish I hadn't had such a bad time with Casey cause its really made me anxious. Hope you're feeling as ok as you can, totally know how you feel too x.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I finally got my results from my DNC (June) after being told twice everything was all okay:cry:

He was a beautiful baby boy with trisomy for chromosome 22 - my little angel:kiss:

So today I am feeling really sad - mainly because I was coming to terms with the loss and also because I had convinced myself that I was unable to carry girls:cry:

Now what?

I have some serious decisions to make - hubby has said it doesn't change anything - but I feel it does :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Garf, :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun

I have just had to look that up, although it gives you a reason why it happened, it still does not ease the pain. 

Becks - yes unfortunately, labour is not something we can control but hopefully (like pregnancy), labour can be different each time so fingers crossed for you hun.

Lisa - how does DH feel about the snip? Hope you are ok, I can imagine that it will be a tough day for you emotionally. Caitlin is so beautiful, you are so blessed x

Any more news on Xanth?

How's everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

Becks - with regard to your comment on over-exercising, it is definitely something to consider. I was supposed to take kettlebells class tonight (covering for someone else) but rang up this morning and said I couldn't do it. Due to the summer holidays and people being away I have done quite a few more than I normally do so hopefully my cycle will be a bit better this month...or at least show some ovulation?? Fingers crossed


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie what a shock to gt after being told differently :hugs: I had a friend who at her 20 week scan her baby was diagnosed with trisomy ... It was a little girl not comparable with life , she carried her for 27 weeks and she was stillborn on Christmas Eve just gone . Sometimes there are no reasons for these things . 

New reasarch indicates that over 70% of ALL WOMEN'S EGGS have abnormalities so really it is a miracle when we catch a healthy one !!! Please don't give up hope , you will get your rainbow , I just know it !! Xxxxxxx 

I'm sure the news you got brought it all back like it was yesterday , it will take time to come to terms with the news , be kind to yourself and don't make any decisions right now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Garf, :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun
> 
> I have just had to look that up, although it gives you a reason why it happened, it still does not ease the pain.
> 
> Becks - yes unfortunately, labour is not something we can control but hopefully (like pregnancy), labour can be different each time so fingers crossed for you hun.
> 
> Lisa - how does DH feel about the snip? Hope you are ok, I can imagine that it will be a tough day for you emotionally. Caitlin is so beautiful, you are so blessed x
> 
> Any more news on Xanth?
> 
> How's everyone else?

He wants to get it done. I'm not so sure, it just seems so final. I know I'll be upset when he gets it done, although I know it is he right decision it still doesn't make it easy .

Not heard from Sarah (xanth ) i was texting her last night but didnt want to bother her today. On her thread someone else posted they has texted her this morning and she was waiting in her waters been broken.


----------



## crysshae

Fiona - :hugs: :hugs:

Jo - Good luck. I hope slacking off a little on exercise gives you positive results!

Becks - Like Jo said, every labor is different. I had a hard time with one of my twins due to not being able to find his heartbeat and my cervix closing up after the first was born to apparently hang out and wait on the second to move down. We couldn't wait since his heartbeat couldn't be found. It took about a year to actually feel healed after that, but my 4-year-old was easy as pie to deliver. 

Lisa - My DH has said he was going to get snipped after my last 2 pregnancies and has never done it. Once the baby is here, he forgets about it. I know it will be a difficult day for you. :hugs:

70% are abnormal? That's kinda crazy...but strangely it makes me feel a bit better about my situation right now. I'm beginning to wonder if I have that "super fertile" thing where my body allows any fertilized egg to implant, only to figure out a few days later it's not healthy. :shrug: 

I hope Sarah is doing great today!


----------



## Left wonderin

I know seems really high its new research re Ivf and why rates are so poor , they found that they put back not healthy fertilised eggs with genetic mutations . They now can test the egg so that only healthy eggs are put forward to fertalise, increasing Ivf chance from what they are now which is 1 in 4 to 2.5 in 4 !


----------



## dancareoi

Had a text from Sarah his morning. She had a c-section and has given birth to a girl weighing 7lb 9oz. Great news as she already has 3 boys !


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh what wonderful news :) we now have 2 rainbow princesses :) dance was thinking about it and I can only imagine what a big adjustment it must be to "not be pregnant " even though LO is here . Its a totally different mindset !! It's like being happy and sad all at once , happy for the new begining but sad for the loss of that phase , throw hormones in and wow !!!! Have the tissues ready !!! But I'm guessing and only guessing as as I never experienced it that the more you get to know your little girl and her personality the more the sadness will seem less xxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

It is lovely news. Pass on our love!!


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Awh what wonderful news :) we now have 2 rainbow princesses :) dance was thinking about it and I can only imagine what a big adjustment it must be to "not be pregnant " even though LO is here . Its a totally different mindset !! It's like being happy and sad all at once , happy for the new begining but sad for the loss of that phase , throw hormones in and wow !!!! Have the tissues ready !!! But I'm guessing and only guessing as as I never experienced it that the more you get to know your little girl and her personality the more the sadness will seem less xxxxxxx

You have explained it perfectly. It's like Christmas, you look forward to something for so long and then it's an anti climax. I know that sounds funny because I am so happy she is here safe and well, bit on the other hand sad to no be pg.

When I had my first nearly 12 years ago I never felt like this as I knew we would have another.

However when my dd was born nearly 9 years ago, I knew the day I had her I wanted to do it all again , but DH was happy with 2, so that's when it a started, that feeling of longing which we a know. Of wanting to be pg and have anothe baby.

I felt like that for 5 years until my DS was born. For a while after him I was content and even gave away all my girls clothes , but then those feelings started to come back and here we are again.

If we did have another I know I would feel the same again so you have to draw a line sometime and that time is now.

Also we can't risk a repeat of the last 2 years and to through all that again.

So as I say, my heart wants to desperately keep going but my head says no!


----------



## Creative

I always wanted another too and was insanely jealous of my sisters pregnancies. I always thought it just wouldn't fit into our family though with financial, size of accomodation car etc. I think that God thought differently though and the timing is really amazing of this one as Ollie has now gone off to uni etc. Our living situation will be a bit unconventional and yes, I am old with wrinkles and grey hairs, but I feel so blessed and positive about it. I'd love another after this, but do realise that it would be a little silly for us for so many reasons and we need to be there for our child as it grows up. Chris is 52 so will be 72 when this one reaches 20!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> I always wanted another too and was insanely jealous of my sisters pregnancies. I always thought it just wouldn't fit into our family though with financial, size of accomodation car etc. I think that God thought differently though and the timing is really amazing of this one as Ollie has now gone off to uni etc. Our living situation will be a bit unconventional and yes, I am old with wrinkles and grey hairs, but I feel so blessed and positive about it. I'd love another after this, but do realise that it would be a little silly for us for so many reasons and we need to be there for our child as it grows up. Chris is 52 so will be 72 when this one reaches 20!

I think you are thinking like me. Would love just to keep going but sensibly know that you do have to stop at some point 

All ours are still at home but luckily we have a 5 bed house so at least we can all have our own rooms.

Car wise we have a Hyundai sante fe which has 2 extra seats if needed in boot, so we will have to use 1 of these which gives hardly any boot space.

We are still using DS travel system which is nearly 12 years old do is quite big. We are going to Wales on October so pushchair and Moses basket will take up all the space!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes please pass on our love. Two rainbow princesses now we need a rainbow prince! I think all the while you think you can have another it's ok but when you know you can't it's entirely different and a kind of a little loss in itself. I've had friends experience the same with having a hysterectomy although their family was complete having that choice removed completely still needs time to grieve for. Xxx.


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations to Sarah! :happydance:

That rainbow prince is not far behind. :happydance: 

Yes! Lisa - Your story sounds like mine. You think you are done and have that loss feeling and then the want for another child overpowers and you have another one. We've done that twice too. Having more children is such a hard thing to give up. Like you all, I know it's the sensible thing to do, but it's not easy on the heart. :nope:


Are the ads on BnB driving anyone else crazy?


----------



## crysshae

My doctor asked me not to try again for 2 cycles so she can check my day-21 progesterone next month. Ho hum....


----------



## Creative

crysshae said:


> My doctor asked me not to try again for 2 cycles so she can check my day-21 progesterone next month. Ho hum....

frustrating, but good because at least you are being taken seriously!


----------



## dancareoi

I agree, although its fustrating to wait, it will be better for you if you can get some answers.


----------



## Creative

Love the title change!!:happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Love the title change!!:happydance:

It'll be changing again soon for you and Becks


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, I don't know what happened but I lost this thread, don't know whether it unsubscribed me. Thought it was quiet!

But omg, another princess, how amazing!!!!!! Lisa, can you please pass on my love to Sarah, I am so pleased and excited for everyone. 

I always wanted 2 children but when me and ex split up when DS was 3, thought that was it, circumstances overtook. I was a single mum for 3 years whilst in RAF so was kept busy coping. I never wanted such a big gap in ages for children but life can't be planned, eh? DH home today but only for a few days but think it will be too early for anything to catch but it won't stop me lol. 

Lisa - I hope you are ok and I think it has been explained perfectly. Big hugs. 

Crystal - frustrating for you but at least it is being looked at and hopefully get some answers.

How's everyone else??


----------



## dancareoi

Still wishing I was still pg . Also you forget how hard a new baby is, what with lack of sleep and constant feeding, being pregnant is easier!

Hoping all you TTC ladies get to experience it again.


----------



## Oasis717

I think that's what's worrying me Lisa. The quiet of now is not going to last and as much as I'm dying to meet Brooklyn I'm all to aware of how hard those first few weeks are a d am a little nervous. Plus I'm scared of the birth too, I know a repeat of Caseys birth is unlikely but it really traumatised me:( xxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> I know a repeat of Caseys birth is unlikely but it really traumatised me:( xxx

This can be your healing birth.


----------



## dancareoi

I agree with Karen, this time round could be perfect! Make the most of the next couple of weeks and relax as much as you can.

It's about a month ago I was admitted to hospital and during that whole time I have had interrupted sleep every single night.

You'd think 2 weeks in hospital would be relaxing with nothing to do, which it was but they're not the quietest of places even at night!


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, ladies. I know it's for the best. It's just the feeling like I'm doing nothing thing that drives me crazy. But I think I've decided to use these free months to try and lose that extra 20 pounds that has been hanging around too long. I think that will be a positive way of using this time. It's something I need to do anyway. 

I love the name change too!

Lisa - Very true. Being pregnant is easier. I hope you are able to get some sleep when Caitlin sleeps. 

Becks - I pray this is your healing birth too. 

Jo - Fingers crossed you catch the egg this cycle.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal:) I think that's a fantastic, positive way to pass this time. I really wish I'd done the same tbh but I'm sure I can get back to loosing after the birth:) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I've updated first page with details of Sarah's (xanth) baby


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Lisa and Karen too, really hope you're right and this time is completely different xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you Lisa and Karen too, really hope you're right and this time is completely different xxx

Happy 38 weeks.


----------



## Creative

It's a day of mum taxi for me.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa!:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Just been watching DS play footie, where is this nice weather we were supposed to be having this weekend? 

Becks - easier said than done but try to relax for the next couple of weeks xx


----------



## Creative

I've had some exciting news. Yesterday I was approached by a Norwegian magazine and asked if they can feature and promote my Story advent calendar in their magazine. 
https://folksy.com/items/4443322-Advent-Calendar-Christmas-Advent-Calendar-Story-Advent-Calender.

It will be in Novembers issue. Very excited although I can't read Norwegian!


----------



## crazymam

Hello Ladies, sorry haven't been on in a while but things have been very hectic at home, we moved house!!! not good idea when working full time and heavily pregnant I can tell you!!
Congratultions Lisa and Sarah!!! 
Not long for you now Becks either.
I have finished work now for duration of maternity leave, so time to put my feet up I think and try and relax.

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## dancareoi

Karen good news on the magazine!

Jan, good to hear from you and that you are doing ok.

You've missed a bit since you've been AWOL !

Next to pop is Becks , then you then Karen!


----------



## Oasis717

Haha pop! That made me laugh. Good to hear from you Jan hope the move went well! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Great news on magazine Karen, bet you are really chuffed.

Hi Jan, hope you enjoy your time chilling. Blimey, moving house, must have been quite stressful, get your feet up now you have a chance before the baby arrives. 

Went with DH for sauna/steam room in local gym today so that was nice and relaxing. Then went for something to eat with DS so all in all a nice day. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds lovely Jo:) xxx


----------



## Creative

Been out to the car boot sale this morning and somehow because the sun was shining into my eyes, I dodged someone walking towards me and put my foot in a divit which then saw me falling over. I landed on the wet grass and on my side. I wasn't hurt, baby has been wiggling like a trooper since and I am fine. It was embarrassing though!


----------



## crazymam

I have missed a lot haven't I , am I right in thinking there is another BFP??? 
feeling tired now have to say, not sleeping well at all even though bump is quite neat and small. Must be my age! PLus I cant stop cleaning either , must be the nesting.
Still cant believe your little princess is here already Lisa, lovely name too.
Not long now Becks.
The nearer it gets for me now the more scared I am getting. One wouldn't think I had already done this before


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> Been out to the car boot sale this morning and somehow because the sun was shining into my eyes, I dodged someone walking towards me and put my foot in a divit which then saw me falling over. I landed on the wet grass and on my side. I wasn't hurt, baby has been wiggling like a trooper since and I am fine. It was embarrassing though!

Theres nothing worse, you were lucky you landed on your side though. Baby probably didn't feel a thing, you would have just woke her up that's all x


----------



## dancareoi

crazymam said:


> I have missed a lot haven't I , am I right in thinking there is another BFP???
> feeling tired now have to say, not sleeping well at all even though bump is quite neat and small. Must be my age! PLus I cant stop cleaning either , must be the nesting.
> Still cant believe your little princess is here already Lisa, lovely name too.
> Not long now Becks.
> The nearer it gets for me now the more scared I am getting. One wouldn't think I had already done this before

Thank Jan, I can't believe she's actually here, looking back now it's gone so quick, but in those first few weeks it felt like time had stopped.

So missing being pg and sad I won't be pg again!

Midwife came today and has now discharged us. Caitlin has put on 4oz in 3 days. She is now 7.3, just 1oz under her birth weight.

Karen, hope you are ok after your fall.


----------



## Oasis717

Creative said:


> Been out to the car boot sale this morning and somehow because the sun was shining into my eyes, I dodged someone walking towards me and put my foot in a divit which then saw me falling over. I landed on the wet grass and on my side. I wasn't hurt, baby has been wiggling like a trooper since and I am fine. It was embarrassing though!

Oh no! Hope you're ok:( xxxxx
Yep Jan not long now, getting scared! Xx


----------



## crazymam

I know what you mean Lisa, I love it when I can feel the baby kick and that's the bit I miss most I think, plus I know its my last too.
Becks its funny how even though we have been through it more than once we are still terrified each time, in fact I think its even more scary because we know what to expect!:wacko: x


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree! I know what's coming and that's not good lol. I love feeling Brooklyn move. When I wake he wakes and I know after Casey I felt really empty for a while. That's the one thing ill really miss:) xxxx


----------



## Creative

Just to let you all know that after my fall I still feel fine. Baby has been wiggling all day. The only sore things are my hand where I landed and for some reason my calf where I must have pulled something. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## crazymam

Creative said:


> Just to let you all know that after my fall I still feel fine. Baby has been wiggling all day. The only sore things are my hand where I landed and for some reason my calf where I must have pulled something. Thanks for your concern!

That's good, but be careful next time!! :winkwink: x


----------



## Oasis717

Really glad you're ok after your fall! It's scary falling:( xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope you're ok, bet it was a shock more than anything. 

It seems such a long time ago since I was pg with DS that I can't really remember the feelings afterwards. I remember the birth as he was born by forceps. Where does time go? DH gone to bed as he is so tired, think all the driving on his course has caught up with him. He goes back tomorrow and still no positive OPK, boo hoo. He is on other courses and work after this so not sure when I will see him, won't be for a while I don't think. Regina - how are you doing, are you ok?? Can't remember when your scan is.

Looking forward to seeing a pic of your little prince


----------



## josie1234

That last bit was for Becks, pressed wrong button


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Josie my OH loves you ! He thinks its a prince too ;) lol....... My scan is in 7 sleeps ! Not that I'm counting !! Awh that crap still no Opk + but all is not lost If ya get it in the next day or two your timing will still be good :)


----------



## josie1234

Do you think the baby's a prince Regina? 7 sleeps, can't wait, are you excited? Fingers crossed in next day or 2, trying to stay positive. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo:) feeling rough today so only popping on quick. Excited for your scan Regina xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, another day done, off to bed in a bit. Are you going to find out the sex Regina or are you going to wait? 

Hope you're ok Becks, maybe have the chance to put your feet up and relax? Fingers crossed that you are feeling better soon.

How's everyone else? Lisa, how's the hormones? You and Caitlin getting settled into a routine? Jan/Karen/Dawn/Crystal - how are you all doing? Sorry if I have missed anyone. I am a bit fed up so hoping tomorrow is a better day xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo. I'm ok thank you just suffering with terrible constant hb:( sorry you're feeling fed up. I've felt a bit like that too. The heartburn is really getting me down. I have Gaviscon but it doesn't really work. Hope you feel better tomorrow xxx x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo, just took a peek at your chart , could be an ovulation dip today ? Mmmm 
Sorry your feeling blah !!! And as to your question If LO co-operates I'm definatly finding out if I'm team blue or pink !!


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks big hugs. Hope it eases off for you. Do u have to watch what you're eating? Does certain foods make it worse.

Hope LO lets you have a peek Regina. So exciting. 

Thanks I will prob be ok tomorrow. Think its because I saw DH and now he's gone again. See what temp does over next few days. Hope you are right. Tiny bit of ewcm tonight. Done opk late due to work. Oh dud I tell u about my ebay opk. They said I can keep the 30 hpt they sent in error. Is this a sign lol


----------



## Oasis717

Have to avoid loads Jo as if I can't have enough as it is:( everything seems to set it off, it's really painful. Oh well! Not surprised you feel bit down when dh goes. That must be so hard:( when is he back? Xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still around:flower:

Josie - Hope you have a better day today - it is hard when the men work away - when I was 21 I was engaged to a soldier and when he went away I was heart broken:cry: so it must be worse that he is your soul mate:hugs:

Left - :happydance: not long until your scan now is it - hope we get to see some pics:winkwink:

Lisa - How are you and Caitlin - hope those hormones are settling down.:flower:

Becks - Sorry you are feeling uncomfortable BIG :hugs:

A belated congrats to Xanth? - :happydance::happydance:

AFM - Just taking it one day at a time - still can't believe the results I was given - but also crossing my fingers that the next little one will be perfect - does that sound mean?

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

hi all,

Jo, must be difficult with DH being away formal long, especially when you are TTC 

Regina, looking forward,to seeing scan pics.

Becks, not much longer and once Brooklyn is here all those discomforts will be forgotten.

Fiona, hopefully your next little one will be absolutely perfect.

Karen, hope Omar recovered from your fall.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, scar is healing slowly, still got a couple of very small holes in it, but its getting there.

Caitlin is 3 weeks old today! 

My hormones are settling down now, still feel sad that there'll be no more babies, but I'm not crying all the time like I was last week.

DH been to docs today to see about having the snip! I'd rather he didn't have it done but I suppose its the only option, well either that or jus keep churning out more babies, that's the option I'd go for!

Well must go Caitlin's after milk again!


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Becks - must be a nightmare having to think about what you are eating and then finding out afterwards that it has given you problems, too late then! Not long now until Brooklyn will be here and all will be forgiven!

Lisa - glad that you are not crying as much, big hugs. Hormones are a nightmare eh?

Yeh looking forward to another scan piccie Regina. 

Garf - fingers crossed that you get your perfect LO soon xxxx

Yes it is hard ttc when he is not here, all these courses are a nightmare at the moment. You think I would understand as I was in the RAF for so long but no, I think I am worse. I came out for family stability and not got it now, bad times. I love it when he is home but still nag, then feel bad for nagging and then feel bad when he is away so I don't know what the hell I am doing. He is shattered as he is working 12 hour shifts for 4 days and then comes home and wants rest and I nag because I am doing everything while he is away and he just chills. Then I wonder how it would be if I did fall pg, but he said he would get a compassionate posting nearer but I believe that when I see it happen. I have just looked at the calendar and I won't see him now til at least 15 Oct. I might have to pop down and see him if I can, bit difficult with DS football commitments. Blimey, I am getting myself in a tizz just thinking about it all. Should just hide in a cupboard and have a cry lol. 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo I feel for you I really do. Adams not just my dh he's my best friend and soul mate and I miss him when he's out for a few hours as he does me so I can't imagine how it must be to be parted so long. I totally understand why you would be sad and as much as of course he's working hard it must be tough on you doing everything whilst he's away. Sounds like its v hard. 15th is quite a while so I don't blame you for wanting to go see him before. Wish I could say something to make you feel better:( xxxxx sending you lots luv xxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I know it's hard when DH is away, especially while TTC. Mine has worked out of town quite often in the past. He would be gone 2-3 weeks at a time too. I hope your DH is able to get that closer post soon. 

Regina - Looking forward to seeing pics of your little one soon. 

Becks - Heartburn is the worst. With mine, it didn't matter what I ate. I had it all the time. I'm so sorry it's not giving you any relief. How are you feeling today?

Fiona - That is not mean. You are right to wish for a perfect little one. 

Karen - I hate falling when pregnant. It's always so scary. I hope you weren't left with any bumps or bruises. 

Lisa - I'm glad your hormones are settling. I bet time is just flying by, 3 weeks already! Wow!

I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## josie1234

Aww thanks heaps Becks, made me feel better. It will get better once his courses are done. Still neg opk anyway. Been out and bought myself a nice top lol. 

I am getting really forgetful at the moment, forgot to take money off someone at my bootcamp yesterday and have only just realised and then also one person too at my buggyfit as they arrived late. Also don't know where I have put the 30 hpt strips that I got sent in error (which apparantely I can keep for my inconvenience and they will send the opks). Need to buck my ideas up lol. 

Hope you are having a better day today Becks xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, how are you today?


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. Took a day off yesterday and spent the whole day just being lazy and reading. Now I want another. :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo. Really hope you feel better and I'm glad you'll be seeing dh more soon too. That's lovely:) dreaded hb is bad again:( was a bit hurt by a mums comment up the school. I went to school with her and she bullied me for 7 years. I shouldn't really talk to her anymore but I wouldn't give her the satisfaction of knowing how badly she affected me back then. Things changed when we got older and I never took anything off her the. But she ruined my grammar years and turned all our friends against me. She's split from her husband now and is alone with one son. Saw her and her mum when I was picking up Casey. She made a face at my stomach and I said what's that face for and she said we were just wondering if you were ever going to stop. I said I'm not I'm having another after Brooklyn. She looked horrified so I said well its nothing to do with anyone else. My husband and I would like a large family and it's up to us what we do. As long as we're happy it's nothing to do with anyone else. I saw a few of my lovely friends I'd not seen for ages up there too and everyone's so positive. I don't know why some people think they have the right to comment on my life and what I choose. It's not like I'm even friends with her anymore. Their stares were so obviously patronising and disapproving it made me feel that small. Ok so my girls have a different father but like that makes me a bad person. That's just life. Xxx x


----------



## crysshae

Oh Becks! Don't let her bother you. Sounds like she's the small one. She was a bully as a child, and she still is. She has nothing better to do than judge others. It must be a sad life to live that way. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree Crystal. Feel a bit better now. Thank you xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

She sounds like one miserable , bitter green eyed cow. !!!!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina I was thinking the same, she's just jealous of what you have Becks, I wouldn't even give her the time of day!

So your girls have a different dad, so what, that's not unusual is it?

When I was in hospital one of the staff asked me if I had a new partner, I suppose because I have 2 older ones and a big gap then 2 younger ones, so nowadays people expect it!

Afm - we have an angelversary this week. It will be a year on 26th that we found our LO had left us and a year on 28th we had D&C .

All seemed lost then, I never expected a year later we would be lucky enough to have a perfect little rainbow.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much ladies. I know you're right. Feel much better now.xxxx
Been having a lot of pain this last hour and half. Struggled to eat my dinner as I can't sit forward or walk properly it's had me in tears not sure what's going on xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Maybe you should go get checked out...


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks your so close now I'm sure every twinge is scary ! But sounds like you really are in pain , could it be trapped wind ? Maybe lie down for a while and see does it ease . If not maybe think of getting it checked out xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

It's the lightning pains which were so bad, I've never had them before this pregnancy which is odd. Mw said its baby's head banging on cervix. I've been getting them for a few weeks but that was the worse bout I've ever had. Lying still on my left side now so they've eased off. Still have bh every 10 mins but at least I don't feel like I need the loo constantly that feeling seems to have passed. Hoping it all dies down I'm not ready yet! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

With my first, before I realised I was in labour, I felt all day that I needed to have a poo!

Maybe your body is getting itself ready!

Is your bag packed and ready?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no really? These bh are quite strong felt that last few up inside too. Yes bags all ready and dh and dd 12 tidied all the house too. Guess just have see if these contractions ease off or get stronger! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Crystal, glad that you have had a nice lazy day.

Becks - Some people just aren't worth getting upset about, don't let her get to you. I think she is jealous and what you do is your business, no-one elses. So annoying. Hope you are ok? I would get checked out hun xx


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - thinking of you hun for your angelversary. xxxxx Big hugs


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ever so much Jo I think all you lovely ladies are right. Adam and me are v happy and how many children we have and at what age is no business of hers. Oh well. Guess she's not changed since school. She was v jealous of me then. I'm just waiting to see if the contractions ease up or get stronger. They're a bit irregular right now. If they get worse I will go to the hospital but I really don't want to call my mil out unless I'm sure as she works two jobs and is in bed by now. Still got strong period pains. Xxx
Thinking of you too Lisa xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh Becks I'm stalking !!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Like Lisa, I always felt the need to go poo at the beginning of labor too. 

It's sounding very promising. I'm stalking too!

And if you are going into labor, good luck and positive thoughts and prayers for a wonderful experience all around.


----------



## Oasis717

At the hospital now not in labour but getting him checked cause his hb has dipped a few times on monitor xx


----------



## crysshae

Glad they are checking on him. I hope everything turns out perfect.

Are you still hurting?


----------



## Oasis717

No I'm ok now. Have stay overnight though cause his hb dipped a few times xx


----------



## crysshae

I hope you can get some rest and that you and Brooklyn do just fine.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> No I'm ok now. Have stay overnight though cause his hb dipped a few times xx

You're in the best place. It's such a comfort being on that monitor.

When you've been through what we have its so much better to get thing checked out.

Try and get some sleep, not easy in hosp and keep us updated


----------



## Oasis717

Managed an hour but there's a baby crying in another room so am awake. I'll be hearing that myself soon:) they think the dips were just the monitor loosing him as they followed big movements and the second trace they did was no problems. A doctor is going to look at the trace before I go but the midwife was very happy with it. So tired. After two quiet days Brooklyn didn't stop moving. Missing dh loads. Can't wait to go home. He had stay there because of the children xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Forgot to say last night but in triage the first person I saw sitting in an office was the nightmare mw I had with Caseys birth. Ruth. Couldn't forget her face or voice. She came out and showed me into the room to be monitored. Couldn't make it up. Now I'm dreading having her in labour even more as will have to ask for a different mw xx


----------



## Creative

Don't let her anywhere near you. It won't help your mental welbeing and postitive birthing experience to have her around. Maybe call the SOM in advance and request that you been seen by other people so that when you are actually in labour that you don't have to deal with the situation.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks holy crap its all go with you ladies near the end !!!!! Delighted to hear your little man doing just fine , bold lad giving mammy a scare !! Or bold monitor ! Hope you are feeling ok and get to go home for some rest soon xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I've been given a number to call to speak to someone so hoping to avoid being seen by her at all. I can't believe she was the first person I saw last night. Was awful seeing her. Just been seen by the consultant who's v happy with my trace. Said Brooklyn is v active (typical after 2 quiet days I feel like a fake!) he's actually moving so much it's hurting this morning! Just waiting for paperwork and I can go thankfully xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina can't wait get home and see dh and have a sleep xxx


----------



## Creative

:laundry::laundry::laundry::laundry:
:hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing:
:iron::iron::iron::iron:
well this is what I am doing today!

All the baby clothes going to be sorted out.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh creative that's the type of laundry I look forward to ;)


----------



## josie1234

Bless you Becks, hope you are ok and get home soon to have some rest and much needed sleep. That's good that you have been given a number, I would definitely speak to someone so you don't have to deal with that MW when its all stations go. It will put your mind at rest beforehand.

Got a feeling that it won't be long now for you, I feel that Brooklyn will make an early appearance, maybe sometime before Monday. That's my feeling anyway. Hope you have a nice easy day xxx


----------



## josie1234

Creative-how exciting x


----------



## dancareoi

Becks glad Brooklyn is fine. Don't feel guilty about going to the hosp, you are carrying a very special package and his and your well being comes above anything else right now.

Good idea to speak to someone about the midwife, it will make you feel happier.

When I had my third he went quiet for a couple of days before I went into labour!

I agree with Jo, think you will go early.



My little rainbow, taken this morning at 3 weeks and 1 day old, after milk, again!


Karen, you have a busy day ahead, don't over do it.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies. I'm actually hoping he will come soon now:) got a while to wait yet I thought I was going but I have to wait to have my notes written up by a doctor and he's not due up yet. Just want to go now! The cleaner just came into the ward and treated me to a mixture of Viakal, bleach and air fresherner. What with feeling sick with tiredness and not using any of those products myself as I have a phobia of things like that I don't know how I stayed in here. Been an awful night and not getting any better! Xxx love the picture Lisa xxx


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Becks glad Brooklyn is fine. Don't feel guilty about going to the hosp, you are carrying a very special package and his and your well being comes above anything else right now.
> 
> Good idea to speak to someone about the midwife, it will make you feel happier.
> 
> When I had my third he went quiet for a couple of days before I went into labour!
> 
> I agree with Jo, think you will go early.
> 
> View attachment 677033
> 
> 
> My little rainbow, taken this morning at 3 weeks and 1 day old, after milk, again!
> 
> 
> Karen, you have a busy day ahead, don't over do it.

she's looking so alert! (and beautiful of course!)



Oasis717 said:


> The cleaner just came into the ward and treated me to a mixture of Viakal, bleach and air fresherner. What with feeling sick with tiredness and not using any of those products myself as I have a phobia of things like that I don't know how I stayed in here. x

We have a chemical free home as much as possible. I'm just doing the polishing with lemon juice and olive oil mix!


----------



## josie1234

Gorgeous photo Lisa, she is such a cutie and where does time go!


----------



## Oasis717

I use vinegar loads, lemon juice and boiling hot water at home so ours is pretty much chemical free but I guess I can't expect to be in other environments that are the same. Home at last had a lovely shower:) cervix pains still bad but they said Brooklyn was v active baby! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Health visitor just left.

Caitlin's hearing is fine in both ears and she has put on another 4oz on 3 days so is now 7lb 7oz so 3oz above birth weight

Becks, glad you are back. Have a nice relaxing day, put your feet up and have a nap!


----------



## Oasis717

Great news Lisa:) just gunna have a sleep now while dh is doing the shopping:).


----------



## garfie

At work at mo so just popped in to see how becks is doing - I agree think he is on his way - everything else was early remember so why not his journey into the big world.

Hugs Hun

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes that's right:) thanks Fi. You never know:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad to hear everything went well Becks. Hope you can get lots of rest today. I would definitely call that number to make sure you won't have to see that midwife at all on the big day. 

Lisa - She's so cute and doing so well! Great job, mama!

Karen - Have fun going through all the baby clothes!

Regina - Are you getting excited about your scan? 

Jo and Fiona - Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, yes I am ok. Not up to much today, lazy day.


----------



## dancareoi

Having a down day today again, wishing myself back in time again to about 6 weeks ago!

Probably doesnt help not driving as most days I don't leave the house. Maybe once I start driving again I'll start to feel more normal.


----------



## garfie

Drat!!!!!

Just having to retype again - that will teach me to leave the lappy on when the kids are around:wacko:

Lisa - Sorry you are feeling down - damn hormones - I agree you will feel better once you can get out and about more (that's why I enjoy my one day a week working).

Just had a sneaky peak at Caitlin - WOW she is something to be proud of you must be on :cloud9: still

Josie - Hope you enjoyed your lazy day - you deserve it hun, just listening to the amount of keep fit you do wears me out :haha:

Becks - What was the story with the M/W - just trying to catch up - still think he will be early hope you're all ready:happydance:

Left - How long until your scan hun :happydance:

Cry - How are you today hun :hugs:

Love to all the others:hugs:

AFM - I'm on CD9 and just waiting waiting waiting:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It was the mw I had with Casey (4) I was only supposed to push for an hour as per my notes due to a prolapse after Georgia (12), Casey was back to back and stuck, I'd been induced so the labour together with him being in the wrong position left me in excruciating pain. The mw wouldn't believe me that something was wrong and he was stuck. She had me pushing for hours and hours even taking my gas and air away for "not pushing properly" only after 6 hours of pushing and Casey getting seriously distressed with a v low hb did she bother to call a doctor. I was rushed to theatre for emergency forceps and after hours of feeling like I was being tortured finally given some pain relief. Thank god Casey was ok. Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Oh wow - let's hope she's not there on the big day/night:growlmad:

Mind you how advanced little Brooklyn is - I don't think he'll take long to get here - think you will be lucky to make it to the hospital:winkwink:

Oooooh so are you next?:happydance: I feel like I have followed your journey all the way through from those two pretty lines:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Drat!!!!!
> 
> Just having to retype again - that will teach me to leave the lappy on when the kids are around:wacko:
> 
> Lisa - Sorry you are feeling down - damn hormones - I agree you will feel better once you can get out and about more (that's why I enjoy my one day a week working).
> 
> Just had a sneaky peak at Caitlin - WOW she is something to be proud of you must be on :cloud9: still
> 
> Josie - Hope you enjoyed your lazy day - you deserve it hun, just listening to the amount of keep fit you do wears me out :haha:
> 
> Becks - What was the story with the M/W - just trying to catch up - still think he will be early hope you're all ready:happydance:
> 
> Left - How long until your scan hun :happydance:
> 
> Cry - How are you today hun :hugs:
> 
> Love to all the others:hugs:
> 
> AFM - I'm on CD9 and just waiting waiting waiting:coffee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks Fiona, I am head over heals with her , so feel guilty then wishing I was still pg!

I still think its because I know she's the last one, he last 12 years have been taken over by babies and the thought of no more makes me sad. 

I'll have to get a hobby to try and take my mind of it.

I don't want DH to have the snip, it's too final and to be honest i think it's too soon to get it done, my hormones are too messed up to deal with it right now

Becks, odds are the birth will be perfect this time xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope not Fi but she was there last night so odds are I could get her. Will ring this lady at the hospital tomorrow to talk it through. Can't believe how bad these cervical pains are I honestly can't remember ever getting them before! Hope I do make it to the hospital, was laughing with a paramedic mate of mine up the school yesterday as she reckons she might deliver him lol xxx 
Thanks Lisa I really hope so. Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Becks delighted your home and that you got to sleep ! You miust be so exhausted . Dance she is just too cute for words and all that blonde hair !!!! I'd eat her no wonder your in love . Time goes so quickly enjoy ever second with her . 

Mmmm am I excited for my scan ! AM I WHAT ! Feels like Christmas is coming !! I am counting down the sleeps only 5 more sleeps :)


----------



## crysshae

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone :) Becks delighted your home and that you got to sleep ! You miust be so exhausted . Dance she is just too cute for words and all that blonde hair !!!! I'd eat her no wonder your in love . Time goes so quickly enjoy ever second with her .
> 
> Mmmm am I excited for my scan ! AM I WHAT ! Feels like Christmas is coming !! I am counting down the sleeps only 5 more sleeps :)

We're counting down too!

I have app at hosp on 23rd oct for diabetes. Have to have blood taken then sugary drink, sit for 2 hours then more blood taken.

Whilst there I am wandering whether I should take tin of chops and thank you card up to the ward where I stayed for 3 weeks to say thank you for looking after me so well.

Bit of advice really as Caitlin will be 7 weeks old by the time I go, would you take them some chocs or not bother!


----------



## Left wonderin

Really I don't think I've ever been as excited about anything in my whole life !!!!!


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could help me, I have had 5 losses over the past few years (3 in the last 10 months) but I have 2 children as well, I am pregnant again and went for a scan this morning. I should be well over 6 weeks now and the baby is only 3 mm long and measuring at about 5 weeks 4 days. The heartbeat was also a bit slow at 104 bpm.

Has anyone had any experience with these kind of results and gone on to have a healthy baby?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Creative

Nurses love chocks more than chops!!! and yes it is a lovely thought!


----------



## josie1234

Yes, it is a lovely thought Lisa, made me chuckle, chops.

Hi Try, welcome to this thread, sorry for your losses and fingers crossed for you. Was anything said when you went for the scan? I would have thought if there was anything wrong, they would have kept you in. If you are worried, I would speak to someone or go to your GP. I am sorry but I am unable to give advice but hope you get your mind put at rest. Don't keep worrying, speak to someone xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I'm sorry Try but with both my losses last year I didn't have that experience. With my first loss I had no scans at all due to not having any previous problems so I never will know what was wrong with my lo:( the second loss never progressed past 5 weeks and all I ever saw on the scan was an empty gestational sac. I'm so sorry for your losses and wish you loads of luck in this pregnancy. Have they scheduled another scan in a weeks time? That's what happened with me xxx. 

AFM slept from 9 til 8 and feel a lot better! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Try, welcome.

In the early stages the measurements can be out. As the others have said , the And speak to someone to put your mind at rest and try and get another scan booked for next week.

Becks, that's some sleep. Make the most of it. Saying that Caitlin slept from 10.30'- 4.30 last night.

Well impressed this morning . As she only had 1 feed from me in nearly 12 hours my boobs were full of milk , so thought I would express just one side to see how much I had, 105ml , couldn't believe it!

Think I will take chocs if I don't I'll eat them myself!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I know sleeping better now than a few weeks ago lol. Yay Caitlin a lovely sleep she had there didn't she! Off to the mw in a min, last app til my sweep I think xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - I bet the nurses would very much appreciate those chocolates. Glad Caitlin is sleeping so well for you. You'll have a huge stash of breastmilk in no time at the rate you're going. 

Try - I'm so sorry for your losses. I have no advice, but I hope the little one you are carrying now is sticky and healthy. 

Becks - Great sleep! How did your appointment go?


----------



## garfie

Becks - Hope your appointment went well:happydance: won't be long now:hugs:

Lisa - Wow that's a lot of breastmilk - could they maybe not make use of it on the ward - or will yours be to rich now for newborns:flower:

Josie - A question for you nothing to do with TTC - why would I feel sicky doing some of the yoga poses (second time doing it) only at home, trying to get this sorry ass back into shape :haha:

Cry - How are you today hun :hugs:

Try - Was the doc concerned hun - it's so hard to get a correct measurement when they are that new, what have they said to come back for a further scan in a few days/week - that's what they always said to me. Hope it's just a case of you implanted late and is that a slow heartbeat? - never measured mine just got to see it flickering:happydance:

Creative - Have we had a bump pic from you recently? hmmmmm:winkwink:

AFM - My OPKs and HPTS have arrived now when should I start POAS :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Creative - Have we had a bump pic from you recently? hmmmmm:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> X

I've never taken a bump picture. Do you want to see one?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls:) went well! Brooklyn is officially engaged and ready to go! No wonder I've been in so much pain last three nights now I know why! All ok bp etc etc next app 41 weeks for my sweep! Xxx

Karen id love to see a bump pic:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Karen - Most deffo :happydance:

Becks - I did wonder - so he's ready are you?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-BF1C0QzN4Ik/UkQv_MwXkmI/AAAAAAAAAHM/KkiRI8uMMkc/s320/029.jpg


----------



## Creative

sorry for the poor quality. I can't work that camera!


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely bump! Great to see a pic:) xxx
Yes Fi I think I'm finally ready:) going into the hospital tues night helped xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh wow! I bet you won't make it to the sweep. None of my later babies ever engaged until late in labor. No wonder your cervix is hurting so much. I'm glad you're feeling more ready. 

Lovely bump, Karen!

Fiona - I'm doing okay. Hope you are too. Well, since you're at CD10, I would start peeing on OPKs today.


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona i would start OPK now

Karen lovely bump

Becks whoo hoo , not long

Crystal caitlin will have my milk from bottle later, I.'ll split into 2 so as not to waste any. I have about 115ml today for her 

She has not settled for very long today. She goes about 30 mins then wants more milk


----------



## josie1234

Blimey, it has been busy on here. Which yoga poses?

Lisa - glad that Caitlin is sleeping, bless her. Plenty of milk to keep her going though eh? 

Becks - wooo hoooo, not long now, won't be surprised if Brooklyn makes an appearance tomorrow. 

Creative - lovely bump pic.

AFM - still no pos opk. DH is going to be able to come home so I will see him for the Friday night, a week tomorrow which will be nice. Only had 2 for buggyfit today but off to do spin and then bootcamp but don't worry ladies, I will only be taking part in the spin class and not doing my 2 classes on sun morning so taking it a bit easier.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies! Feeling loads pressure today when walking! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Creative - That is a lovely bump - :happydance:

Becks - I bet your feeling loads of pressure - he's knocking to come out :haha:

Josie - Think its called the downward dog - or something like that I could get into the position but then almost got a head rush and felt sick:blush: I'm glad to hear you are taking it easier:hugs:

Cry - Pleased you are okay hun - well my OPKs arrived and I've begun POAS:haha: getting there already which came as a bit of a shock - after the longer cycles I have had - maybe my body is getting back to normal :shrug:

Lisa - Does the strength of your milk not vary as time goes on - I seem to remember I was told with storing Wills milk (not to keep it to long) as his needs will change:shrug: As it was I was pretty crap at feeding Wills so it wasn't an issue - not sure if that was because he was a prem baby or maybe because that was the German way??:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol knocking to come out!!! Lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Creative - That is a lovely bump - :happydance:
> 
> Becks - I bet your feeling loads of pressure - he's knocking to come out :haha:
> 
> Josie - Think its called the downward dog - or something like that I could get into the position but then almost got a head rush and felt sick:blush: I'm glad to hear you are taking it easier:hugs:
> 
> Cry - Pleased you are okay hun - well my OPKs arrived and I've begun POAS:haha: getting there already which came as a bit of a shock - after the longer cycles I have had - maybe my body is getting back to normal :shrug:
> 
> Lisa - Does the strength of your milk not vary as time goes on - I seem to remember I was told with storing Wills milk (not to keep it to long) as his needs will change:shrug: As it was I was pretty crap at feeding Wills so it wasn't an issue - not sure if that was because he was a prem baby or maybe because that was the German way??:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Don't know about that, bu usually only express about 50ml a day so it says get used the same day


----------



## josie1234

Garf 

https://www.examiner.com/article/why-do-i-feel-nauseous-doing-yoga

might give you some ideas. Good luck with your opk testing xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, think you will get positive OPK today, is it today or next Friday you're seeing hubby, from a timing point of view this weekend would be good. 

Becks how are you today?


----------



## Oasis717

Ok thank you, just a bit worried as when I was at the mw yest she said I had white blood cells in my urine, they found a trace of this at hospital but she said it was plus 2 in my sample yest. She said she would ring the hospital but results weren't back and said it could well be thrush. She told me to use a pessery but I'm concerned one I don't know if it is thrush and two using so late on I remember being told those pesseries can take a week to dissolve sometimes meaning Brooklyn could come into contact with it during labour. Worried either way using a pessery this late or possibly passing thrush onto him:( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. Could the pessary harm him? Since you're worried about it not dissolving fast enough, what about using one of the 3-day over-the-counter creams?


----------



## Oasis717

Well the mw said no but I don't think that's right as at the end of the day if it's swallowed its harmful as it says on the box so how could it not harm him if he came into contact with it either in his eyes or mouth? Seems v dodgy to me and I dont even know that I have thrush! She just said it could be that. I'm not going to take something just on the strength of a hunch! If the hospital says yes it is that then I'm not sure what to do as obviously he can come anytime. I'm not sore or anything and when I've had thrush in the past I was itchy and sore which I'm not! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - I think you are right, if its not giving you too much trouble then I would stick with your hunches. Come on Brooklyn, we are all excited to see you!!!!!

Lisa - thanks for still checking my chart. DS footie match has been cancelled tomorrow so he is off to his dad's earlier. I am going to drive down to see OH for a few hours tomorrow so that'll be good.


----------



## crysshae

If you're not itchy or anything, I agree, probably not thrush. 

Maybe the white cells are actually in your urine...possibly a UTI?? Especially with the pressure he has been putting on you and the pain you've had. 

Have "fun" seeing your DH Josie. :blush:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies:) have fun Jo!! Xxx yes the white cells were in my urine so I guess ill jus see what the results say:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

How about trying natural yogurt ?


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, when's your due date? I want to update first page 

Becks, could you see your doc?


----------



## Left wonderin

Right now its the 15th of February :)


----------



## Oasis717

Doc would only prescribe pessery mw said which I've already got:( they're pretty useless tbh I need to change my doctors after the birth. Mw said natural yoghurt too so will try that just in case. Tried ring mw and hospital today to get results but no luck so Monday now. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

See what Monday brings.

Angelversary today. It's not actually too bad. I think it would be different if Caitlin wasn't here!


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> See what Monday brings.
> 
> Angelversary today. It's not actually too bad. I think it would be different if Caitlin wasn't here!

so healing to have your little one to cuddle!


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> Doc would only prescribe pessery mw said which I've already got:( they're pretty useless tbh I need to change my doctors after the birth. Mw said natural yoghurt too so will try that just in case. Tried ring mw and hospital today to get results but no luck so Monday now. Xx

I hope everything goes very well this time and that you are able to find a doctor you trust more after Brooklyn is born. Stinks you couldn't get definitive results before the weekend. 



dancareoi said:


> See what Monday brings.
> 
> Angelversary today. It's not actually too bad. I think it would be different if Caitlin wasn't here!

I bet that does make all the difference in the world. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> See what Monday brings.
> 
> Angelversary today. It's not actually too bad. I think it would be different if Caitlin wasn't here!

:hugs: for you , I think rainbow babies are hope bringers and pain easers xxxxxx remembering your angel today xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thinking of you Lisa. So happy you have Caitlin to hold today. Loads love xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hey Ladies, hope you are having a good weekend.

Lisa - Although you will never forget, it must be a comfort being able to cuddle your princess on the angelversary. Big hugs xxx

Becks - hope you are ok, is the natural yoghurt helping any? How's Brooklyn doing? He must be ready to pop his lil head out soon to say hello lol.

How's everyone else doing? Had a lovely time at High Wycombe, great to see DH, miss him so much, we had a fab day and I will see him on Friday again.


----------



## Oasis717

You know we walked all the way to Asda then came home without it lol. Oh dear where is my brain. Been having bh all evening, Brooklyns moving loads so all well have to see if these bh turn into anything or just more practicing! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo so glad to here you had a nice day with oh and get to see him again on Friday :) Jo remind me again as I've forgotten how long are you and oh ttc and have you had any testing ?


----------



## dancareoi

Rainbow Caitlin, taken this morning


----------



## HomeEdMom

Can I join please? There's 400 pages tho - I have no clue where to start.

I am 43. I already have 4 children and have experienced losses before also. 


I was pg with twins until I learned they had both passed away 3 weeks ago. Now ..... I'm two weeks after a horrible m/c with miso where I lost 4 pints of blood and had to have forceps. Doc said I'm clear to TTC as my scan shows a healthy uterus. 

My pg tests are still positive and I've been taking my bbt. My temp dropped significantly this morning after a very slow decline .... I'm trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## Left wonderin

Home , I'm so sorry to hear about your recent loss xx you are very welcome here :) 

Dance that picture made me teary she is so beautiful !!!! Her her name suits her perfectly !! You must be over joyed ( and exhausted ;) )


----------



## Creative

So sorry to hear about your twins. hopefully we can support you through this!


----------



## Oasis717

Home I'm so very sorry for your losses. We all understand how you feel and there is also a lot of hope on this thread as you can see from Lisa's beautiful little rainbow princess Caitlin:)xxx

Lisa that picture is just beautiful and me too it bought tears to my eyes.xxxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

LeftWondering, creative & Oasis .... Thank you :heart

And Lisa ... Congratulations!


----------



## dancareoi

HomeEdMom said:


> LeftWondering, creative & Oasis .... Thank you :heart
> 
> And Lisa ... Congratulations!

Home, welcome to our thread, I am sorry you have has to join us following your devastating loss.

We all know how you are feeling right now. In total I have lost 3, I had to give birth following my second loss as baby died at 13-14 weeks.

At the moment your emotions are still so raw, but as we all know time is a great healer. We had an angelversary of our third loss on Saturday. That was a year ago and was our second loss in a row. Everything seemed lost, but time is a great healer and as you see we now have a 4 week old rainbow.

There are a lovely bunch of ladies here who have all experienced a loss or losses and we are here to help you through his difficult time.


----------



## Oasis717

What beautiful words Lisa. So very very true and I hope we give hope to all those waiting and trying to overcome a lossxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Home - I'm so sorry for your losses. As everyone else has said, this is a wonderful group of ladies and a thread full of hope! I hope we can all help to support you and that everyone of us still trying gets our take home BFP soon! 

Lisa - She's just gorgeous! Such a sweet picture. 

Becks - How are you feeling?

And everyone else, how are you today?

AFM - TMI...DH forgot we were supposed to be waiting and didn't pull out yesterday. I've skipped charting this month, so I don't know for certain...But I'm pretty certain, by my mood and the abundant wet CM I've noticed in the last few days, that ovulation is near. :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies im back from my scan . I'm even more in love with my LO now if that is possible !! They were so active , yawning ( like daddy ) resting their little chin on their hand , knees pulled up to their belly . A little button nose . Everything looked wonderful too. ... The detail is incredible ! Even saw the little kidneys ! 

I'm sure ya don't want to know if I'm team pink or blue ;) lol...........


----------



## HomeEdMom

Left wondering .... Yes do want to know. 

Crysshae - would it be a tragedy if you did fall go this month? I don't know your story. 

Lisa - thank you. My 10 year old is a rainbow too, it's the best feeling ever when the rainbow arrives safely. I can't wait till I'm normal again and ovulate and at least we can start TTCing for real.


----------



## crysshae

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies im back from my scan . I'm even more in love with my LO now if that is possible !! They were so active , yawning ( like daddy ) resting their little chin on their hand , knees pulled up to their belly . A little button nose . Everything looked wonderful too. ... The detail is incredible ! Even saw the little kidneys !
> 
> I'm sure ya don't want to know if I'm team pink or blue ;) lol...........

Yes we do! And we wanna see pictures please!!! Congratulations on a wonderful scan!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

HomeEdMom said:


> Left wondering .... Yes do want to know.
> 
> Crysshae - would it be a tragedy if you did fall go this month? I don't know your story.
> 
> Lisa - thank you. My 10 year old is a rainbow too, it's the best feeling ever when the rainbow arrives safely. I can't wait till I'm normal again and ovulate and at least we can start TTCing for real.

I hope and pray if it happens it's not a tragedy. I've lost 2 very early in the last 4 months, and my doctor wants to check my progesterone next cycle.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies , I would like you all to meet Sean Joseph Bowe :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

Now how the hell do I get a ticker !! Lol


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful! I actually wondered if you would get a ticker now! Yay! Just click on the one you like, and it will take you to the site to make your own. Congratulations again! Love the name!


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks it's actually a comprimise ! My OH is John the oldest son in his family , his dad is John and grandad is John and great grandad is John . I am breaking with tradition ans going with the Irish for John , Sean :) Joseph is after my dad :)


----------



## Oasis717

Wow I'm so so pleased for you Regina. Welcome to the boys club lol. Beautiful picture:) xxxx
Crystal you never know this may be meant to be! Really hope so. I'm ok. Just my back really ATM which has just started to get bad this week. I should really sit down more but I feel like I need everything done all the time just in case I start so we are busy busy!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Good for you breaking with tradition. I always do. At least you still have the name there in meaning. 

Becks - Thanks. That's a great way of looking at it. I hope your back doesn't get you down too much.


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, whoo hoo , hello sean

I use lilypie.com to make tickers, it's easy to make them. I just get a little confused when putting them on my signature, it's trial and error. You may be a bit more computer literate than me and my find it easier.

Becks, sounds like you're nesting!

Crystal, could be your month!

Jo, any sign yet of OV ?


----------



## josie1234

Home - welcome to this lucky thread, so sorry about your losses, it must be even harder with twins. Good luck in your ttc journey and fingers crossed for your rainbow baby soon xxxxx

Regina - lovely to see another scan picture, team blue too, lovely name. Bet it seems so real now, so exciting. 

Lisa - gorgeous photo of Caitlin, she looks so perfect and adorable. You must be so proud.

Cry - your post made me chuckle, good luck for you hun, hope ov is soon for you. Ohhh fingers crossed xxx

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM - Mondays are so busy, Buggyfit, work in gym reception and then Bootcamp. Had 6 for Buggyfit so pleased that numbers are going up. Had a great time seeing DH on Saturday, not sure if I am doing OPKs right as don't seem to be getting positive. What time of the day is best to do them? Should I be doing 2 a day around when I think I am ov? Not sure if I am missing it. See DH again on Friday night for one night so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Oasis717

Think I am nesting Lisa lol:) Thanks Crystal just need to rest a wee bit more I think! Xxx


----------



## Creative

Regina, what a great scan and a great name too!


----------



## Creative

32 weeks today! Gosh that's only 8 weeks to go!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> 32 weeks today! Gosh that's only 8 weeks to go!

That will fly. Can't believe Caitlin is 4 weeks old today.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) goodness Becks and creative you are both so so close now !!!!! 

Jo I used to take 2 when I was feeling close to ov .... One in the am about 11am and then one around 6-7pm . Enjoy every second with OH on Friday :) 

AFM : still pinching myself ...... ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Yep me too one bout 11 then again at 6 Jo! Can't believe I'm just days away my 20 week scan feels like a lifetime ago now lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies will defo do 2. So close now, so Becks, I was wrong Brooklyn did not arrive by Monday, he is too snuggly in there eh? Not long now though, yeh time has gone quick, from getting those 2 lines to your scans. Can't wait to see a photo of Brooklyn.

Regina - I think once the scan is done, it seems more real. So happy for you xx

Lisa - can't believe Caitlin is 4 weeks already, seems like only a few days ago since she arrived. 

Creative - how are you feeling? Not long now - hope the next 8 weeks go quick for you.

What's everyone else up to today? DS is off today as teachers on strike, good job I am not working today! I only found out by email late last week. I have got 2 classes later on though. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo. The waiting is driving me mad lol! Hope you get on better with doing two a day! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Home - so sorry for your losses - it is hard but like everyone says it does become more bearable and this thread is a testament that there is hope and having another child/a first child is a huge possibility despite our ages despite what the medical profession think :hugs:

:happydance: beautiful scan pic Regina - boys are awesome:winkwink:

Becks - can't believe he is still in there - surely not long now, although with my second everyone was convinced he would come early and the lazy little bugger didn't come until 2 weeks later and would have stayed in for ever I think - he is a laid back boy even now:haha:

Creative - Wow not long for you either - are you next after Becks?:hugs:

Lisa - She is so scrummy - 4 weeks already wow that has soon flown:flower:

Josie - I have one at home and one at school today (teachers strike) so my friend is bringing her little boy and scrummy girl - will get a cuddle off the girl not so sure about the boy now he is nearly 6:haha:

Love to all the other stalkers.

AFM - FF put me O at CD9 - but I don't think this is the case as I have been getting Pos OPK for the last 4 days - if I put that in it removes my ch - any ideas chart stalkers?:dohh:


----------



## josie1234

Can see a bit of a second line. Ewcm. See what second opk says later.
 



Attached Files:







20131001_110405.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

I know Fi i don't think he's coming anytime soon you know I reckon he's gunna be late. By my temping/charting etc I'm due today, they put me ahead 5 days at 12 weeks scan but I'm almost 100% when I ovulated and when the symptoms started at implantation, the very next day after cramps I had the same let down like feeling in my nipples I get with every pregnancy so I think today is my real due date:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

How's the BH today Becks? Do you think today will be the day then?


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, I think OV today.

Jo, hopefully those lines will get darker. I would do 2 a day to make sure.

Come on Brooklyn, we want to meet you.

Both DS and dd off school today. Not to bad as they are both upstairs, hardly seen them! Youngest is at nursery as it is private so is open.


----------



## Oasis717

Nah no signs lol! And only a couple of bh so far today but they don't start til the evening. I bet I go over! Xx


----------



## josie1234

See what happens, he may decide to make a surprise appearance, fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know that's the thing that's just no knowing! With dd12 I was fine one min then the next the contractions started so you really just never know:) xx


----------



## HomeEdMom

R - Sean is a lovely name for a boy! 

Oasis - wishing you luck & patience. 

As for me - my temp went up again, if I take out my yesterday's low it's a perfect slow incline but obviously O is not on the horizon. Incredibly frustrating for me as my pg tests are still positive. I'm 43 and hubby is 51, I just want to get down to business.


----------



## Creative

My feet are like balloons. we spent the day doing the "baby shop" buying everything in one go.
Why on earth did I think that was the best way to do it? I'm knackered!


----------



## Creative

HomeEdMom said:


> R - Sean is a lovely name for a boy!
> 
> Oasis - wishing you luck & patience.
> 
> As for me - my temp went up again, if I take out my yesterday's low it's a perfect slow incline but obviously O is not on the horizon. Incredibly frustrating for me as my pg tests are still positive. I'm 43 and hubby is 51, I just want to get down to business.


Mine took 5 or 7 weeks to come back neg. It was soul destroying but once it happens it's all go!


----------



## HomeEdMom

Garfie - IMO I don't think you O on day 9, your temp isn't high enough. Also if you take out that w for your Cm it will take that off. I find on a normal cycle I have a little "almost there" surge day 9 and go on to ovulate on day 13 or 14..... It's food for thought.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Please add me to the first page .... HomeEdMom (Amanda) 43, DH 51 ... TTC after M/c


----------



## Creative

Amanda our ages and our OH ages are very similar. I'm 44 and OH is 51 also. Have you got other children?


----------



## HomeEdMom

Creative, TY. I have 4 children, 17,10,9 & 8. 
Here's my tests ..... It sucks!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/CATZATHOME/photo-2.png


----------



## HomeEdMom

Creative .... Where are you from in Yorkshire ? I lived in West Yorkshire for a few years in my 20s.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Amandaxxxx sorry your tests are still positive. After my second mc last year it took many weeks to get a neg and I understand how that feels. Really hoping they go neg fir you soon xxx


----------



## Creative

HomeEdMom said:


> Creative .... Where are you from in Yorkshire ? I lived in West Yorkshire for a few years in my 20s.

I live in South Cave which is a village in East Yorkshire on the way to Hull. By birth I'm a westie!! I was born in Bradford.


----------



## dancareoi

Amanda, after my second loss last year it took ages to get a negative hpt.

I got really stressed out because my consultant wanted me to have a uNK killer cell test(had to pay £360 for this) I had to see them for this approx 4 days after OV. However I missed OV as I was still getting positive opk and hpt from mc. I wasn't able to TTC until after test was done.

When that hpt finally turned negative I was so happy. Strange really as a negative hpt would normally make you sad! 

I had the uNK test 2 months after mmc and next month I fell pg.

This shows that you can OV when hpt still positive. With the hpt I used up the digi ones I had that show the weeks, the weeks did reduce so I knew hpt levels were falling.

You will get there, but I know the frustration you feel of just wanting to get on with things.

If it were up to me I would have another, but DH was happy after our first two and has said definite no to any more. I know he's right, although I love being pregnant, towards the end, the first few weeks were a constant worry, so I have to follow my head and not my heart and call it a day.

I will add you to first page.


----------



## garfie

Lisa - The talk is so hard - we have also had it, we keep asking ourselves how many times do we put ourselves through the emotional as well as the physical pain - I say just one more time at the moment I have my way, how long that will last:shrug:

Amanda - We seem to spend so much of our time waiting waiting waiting:coffee: 

Josie - How are things with you today:hugs:

Creative - I know where that is - I live over the water from you:haha:

Left - I bet you are still up there floating around:happydance:

Becks - Any news today?:hugs:

AFM - Yet another positive - I took out the watery cm, it made no difference - not sure if I will O this cyle at all - although FF has got me down for 7DPO. If I do O I will have to begin my TWW all over again:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi Garf I know what you mean there is always hope but how long do we go through the emotional pain. I am ok thanks. Waiting for Friday to see DH. Hope your chart makes sense to you soon. Heres my opk for this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20131002_114345.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Creative - I know where that is - I live over the water from you:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> X

Where are you?


----------



## garfie

Creative - Just outside Louth:winkwink:

Josie - I will put my OPK up in a mo - deff positive again. Hope you get your positive soon hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Creative - Just outside Louth:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> X

if you cross the bridge let me know and you can come and have a cuppa!


----------



## garfie

5th positive opk ;(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HomeEdMom

Danca I wasn't sure if you could O with a positive hpt but I had left ovary pains yesterday so we dtd just in case and that was cd14. I'm still going to test every day, got millions of cheap OPKs and pg tests I have this incredible urge to poas. 

Creative I lived in Bradford! My eldest son was born in Bradford too so he is officially Yorkshire man by birth. I left England to 2000 to live in Northern Ireland again, we live right by the see in a pretty postcard village.


----------



## crysshae

Fiona, Jo, and Amanda - Fingers crossed you all O soon and catch that egg!

Fi - Having that many OPKs must be getting frustrating. :nope:

How is everyone doing? 

Becks - You are probably getting tired of answering questions at this stage, :wacko: but we have to ask! :shrug: :haha: How are you feeling? Any inklings?


----------



## josie1234

Think I have prob missed it this month but to be honest it would be a miracle if I fell this month due to not seeing DH much. I know it only takes one but we'll see.

Fingers crossed for you Home and Garf. Xxx

Becks hope you are ok. Come on Brooklyn I am away next week and want to see you x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol no don't be daft! It's lovely of you all to care and ask me! Thank you xxx nope nothing:( mild contractions today that came to nothing. Walking is v hard now as my back is v bad ATM but I'm just feeling lucky that I've got right to the end and not suffered with it til now. So v tired and slept for 2 hours today which I never ever do. I don't think he'll be early now lol xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm so excited eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I dunno if that's how I feel!! About meeting him I am but not the labour lol xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all how are you today? 

Slept through my alarm this morning as I slept terrible. So I took my temp about 30 mins later this morning.
It's going to be a long day!


----------



## HomeEdMom

Morning .... Becks ... Hurry up! I want to see what baby looks like. Just kidding, take your time and savour every moment of being pregnant because your life is about to roller coaster. 

Josie, your temp should still be okay with some luck, mine can vary some mornings but if I look back through past charts it's never really affected the overall trend. The only thing is I have to set the time on my charts as default because I don't always fill it in till later on in the day. 

My temp is still high arggggggggggg I am going to pg test today and OPK, my pg test yesterday was paler than before so I am hoping. Got to remind myself not to pee for 3 or 4 hours and for a mom to many that is a hard thing to do.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Amanda although I really won't miss the heartburn! It's constant now! I also ovulated whilst I was still getting positive pregnancy tests. My opks were positive over 48 hours when they'd been completely neg before and after and I had v definite ovulation symptoms so it can happen:) xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Any news yet?:happydance:

Josie - Half an hour shoudn't make to much of a difference - glad I wasn't the only one who couldn't get out of bed this morning:dohh:

Left - When will we get to see a bump pic - soon I hope:happydance:

Lisa - Hope you and Caitlin are having lots of snuggles:cloud9:

Creative - We will be across the bridge - gotta waste some money :haha: meaning the fair is coming to town:dohh:

AFM - This is now the 6th day of positive OPK - come on little eggy get out:wacko: - or do I go by FF and be 8DPO:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Becks - Any news yet?:happydance:
> 
> Josie - Half an hour shoudn't make to much of a difference - glad I wasn't the only one who couldn't get out of bed this morning:dohh:
> 
> Left - When will we get to see a bump pic - soon I hope:happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Hope you and Caitlin are having lots of snuggles:cloud9:
> 
> Creative - We will be across the bridge - gotta waste some money :haha: meaning the fair is coming to town:dohh:
> 
> AFM - This is now the 6th day of positive OPK - come on little eggy get out:wacko: - or do I go by FF and be 8DPO:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fiona, could you be pg? I got positive OPK when pg just as I go positive hpt.

Caitlin is 1 month old today! Don't know where last month has gone !


----------



## garfie

Lisa - Wow wouldn't that be something - of course I could be I guess remember I had extremely high temps last month (2nd cycle after DNC) - so this month if I was with these temps I know what to expect:cry:

Oh dear now you have me thinking - but honestly if I am I have absolutely no symptoms - which is why I'm thinking not:wacko:

So should I test soon then - or carry on taking OPKs decisions decisions:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

It was just a thought because its strange to get so many OPK before OV but maybe it's just eggie taking its time!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Fi nope no news other than painful bh and some cramping but I think that's normal. Really struggled to walk today as the pressure and back pain are making it really difficult but I've been out twice today up those steep hills! The mums up the school can't believe I'm still able to they were all driving from about 32 weeks!!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Fiona - fingers crossed that Lisa is right, I do hope so for you hun.

Becks - You are doing well keeping up the walking, did you walk as much when you were pregnant with your DS. It will be keeping you fit for your labour hun. Not long now xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Jo walked right to the end when I went into hospital to be induced 12 days over. Have been up all night unable to sleep through these bh which are every 3/4 mins which is unusual. They haven't progressed or got longer so I'm takin it they're just bh but so strong I've not been able to sleep through them xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness! I did that with my youngest for the last month or so. It drove me crazy. They would never progress, and that turned out to be my first induction. I hope you get some rest and that your contractions begin to progress properly when Brooklyn is ready.


----------



## dancareoi

My BH were like that the day I went into labour with youngest DS. This could be the start xx


----------



## dancareoi

Was feeding Caitlin on previous post and haven't been able to get back to sleep. Think my hormones are playing up again as I've started feeling all weepy again and yesterday was really snappy with DH.

Silly things like, why didnt we have family photo taken at DS confirmation in July, mainly because I have not bump photos taken with the kids and really regretting it now so it's making me all sad.

Plus DH has clinic app on 16th oct about the snip, I don't want him to get it done even though I know he won't agree to more kids

I hate feeling like this .

Sorry to all you TTC ladies, I must sound so ungrateful, hopefully it will pass again soon .

I really thought when Caitlin was born I would feel complete and happy with what I had and be ready to call it a day, but I don't.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa - big hugs to you hun. Hope you are ok. I have no words of wisdom for you but just hope things get easier for you. When I feel down about things, I just think about the women that are ttc that have no children and yearn so much to be a mum. It makes me so grateful for my DS.:hugs::hugs:

Is it because ttc has taken up so much of your time, something to focus on and aim for and now that it has happened, it is a case of - what now?? 

Becks - morning hun, hope today is the day for you xx

How is everyone else? Easy day today, going to get hair cut and DH is home later xx


----------



## Oasis717

Am really hoping these contractions ease off as ds 4 woke at 6 with a temp of over 100, headache and vomiting. I couldn't bare to leave him like this, I'm the only one he wants when he's ill and I don't think my mil would be able to cope so I'm really worried and hoping I get just one more day:( xxx


----------



## Creative

Awww that's not fun for either of you!. Hope he feels better soon and that things hold off for you.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, you have hit the nail on the head, that's exactly right, what now? Feel a bit better now its day time!

Becks, hope casey is ok and you hold off until he's better xx


----------



## josie1234

Glad you are feeling a bit better today Lisa. If you are like me, things always seem worse at night or when I am tired.

Becks - Hope Casey is better soon hun, hold on Brooklyn, stay in there a little longer! Can't believe I am talking to Brooklyn, I am seriously losing the plot lol. There is nothing worse Becks when children are poorly, it is such a worry. Fingers crossed he is ok xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all. Hate it when he's ill and suffering. He's been asleep all morning just woken to drink and been sick again:( yes Brooklyn stay put for now:) xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Quick update at work

No eggy this month:cry:

Opk negative:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## HomeEdMom

Garfie ... That's not fair no egg :(. I'm sorry. I hope next cycle is kinder to you.

Lisa, I am sorry that DH feels that way, it's so final getting the snip. I hope you find some peace with it.

Becks - what about your LO? Any better?

I know I missed someone sorry.

Me - arg still got a positive pregnancy test today though it's a little paler, looks uneven now .... Maybe ...... And my opk is pale too. YAY. I'm going to opk every day now so I can watch if it gets darker. I have digital OPKs for later but I know they won't work while I still have pregnancy hormones - I already tried lol. I am so impatient so so impatient.

I have a new friend, she is really nice. She is staying in Our village for a year and working as assistant minister at our church. We hit it off and had a lovely morning doing tea and cupcakes. Makes me happy.


----------



## Creative

HomeEdMom said:


> I have a new friend, she is really nice. She is staying in Our village for a year and working as assistant minister at our church. We hit it off and had a lovely morning doing tea and cupcakes. Makes me happy.

It's lovely when you find someone on the same wave length!


----------



## Oasis717

That's great about your friend Amanda, sounds like you had a lovely mornng:) ds is still asleep. Can't believe he's slept the day away. Have woken him regularly for drinks etc but he's wiped out. No more sickness since 11 so fingers crossed. Sorry about the hpt. I know only too well his frustrating it is, mine took weeks to go neg but I had a small piece of retained tissue so mine was much longer than normal. I was overjoyed to see a neg come end of nov last year as I mc in sep. I then fell in January and here I am! Miracles do indeed happen xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, sleep is the best thing for them.

Fiona, how do you know there's no egg this month.

Jo, a positive OPK today would be good timing for you.


----------



## Oasis717

Well he's up at last I can't believe he's slept over 19 hours, temp up to 101 but he's eaten a little. Cervical pains are back quite bad but few contractions. Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Hope little one is feeling better - Brooklyn still staying put?:winkwink:

Lisa - Sorry you felt down - hope you are feeling much better:hugs:

Home - I love making new friends - that's why I do my avon:happydance:

Josie - Is hubby home this weekend - if so have fun :winkwink:

AFM - As I have had no temp increase and now my cm has gone creamy :cry: I never saw any EWCM (I know you don't always have to) my OPK has gone negative after all those positives as well:cry: So maybe this is an annovulatory cycle - I suppose there is still a small chance - just preparing myself I guess:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

No Fi I think he's staying put you knowxxx sorry you haven't got a def ovulation date but you never know xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all how are you today? Woke up at 5 took a drink and then needed the toilet so took temp 35.9. Fell back to sleep without going to toilet and woke up again at 7. Took temp again 36.4. Realised that maybe taking a drink might have affected first temp reading. Lol. My opk today.
 



Attached Files:







20131005_120519.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

Josie - Getting up earlier/taking a drink will have effected your temp hun:hugs: this is so confusing for us :dohh:

AFM - I am very confused - I deff had a neg OPK yesterday and now today the sodding thing has gone positive :growlmad:

Will put up a pic see if you ladies agree:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

What's going on - am I broken:cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> What's going on - am I broken:cry:

I don't think you are broken, but I found my body sometime played mean tricks on me, getting stressed doesn't help.

Is it worth doing hpt just to rule that either in or out ?


----------



## HomeEdMom

Garfie - you aren't broken. The month I conceived the twins I had 7 positive OPKs in a row then I ran out. I wonder though if you should switch brands and get some that are less sensitive? 
I don't know but it's possible you still might o as last cycle you were CD19 and you are only at 19 now. 

Josie I'd mark in your 36.4 and see how your chart goes. One off temp won't change things a huge amount. 

Becks - you haven't checked in???????? 

Me - well kinda quiet today. 3 loads of laundry. Kept up with the housework and prepared dinner in advance. My pg test was paler today YAY YAY YAY and my OPK was marginally darker YAY YAY though my temps are still high for me .... but I'm trying to remain as optimistic as I can. On another topic, I have to go chat to my boss tomorrow, I've been off work over a month now and my sick line runs out soon. I was going to reduce my hours a little, just because I usually work evenings and I will be totally honest saying I have enjoyed seeing my kids again at bedtime. I say enjoyed but it was bad circumstances I was home each night. I'm hoping my boss buys it. OH gets a new job next month he says I don't need to work at all if I don't want as he doesn't want anything going wrong in the next pregnancy - sweet.

Here's a question - for anyone. After a MC do you O first cycle before AF or do you just get AF and O next?


----------



## dancareoi

You will OV before Af as some people get pg the first cycle after mc and obviously have to OV for this happen .

Hope this answers your question. Glad your hpt are lighter 

Jo hope you get positive OPK today.

Becks hope u r ok and hope casey is better today .

Busy day today. DH and DS have been up to Anfield today to watch Liverpool, so me, dd and other DS have made cup cakes, fairy cakes and a chocate came. My sister came over with my 2 nieces too.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still here ladies!:) nothing to report I'm afraid. Walked an hour and half today (my due day today!) and just resulted in strong bh! We've been setting up our aquarium last two days, getting some fish Wednesday, if I'm still about! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm still here ladies!:) nothing to report I'm afraid. Walked an hour and half today (my due day today!) and just resulted in strong bh! We've been setting up our aquarium last two days, getting some fish Wednesday, if I'm still about! Xxx

Come on Brooklyn !

We got tropical fish last year. We set up aquarium and bought neon tetras, guppys and cat fish. Tbh I wish we'd never bothered. They take a lot more looking after than I thought they would!

We have lost a few fish and used to replace them but now we don't . We did have 12 tetras, 4 guppys and 2 catfish. We must have for through about 4 guppys and a few tetras. We now have 1 catfish, 1 guppy and 6 tetras. I'm thinking now as they die not to replace them.

We don't clean filter or water as often as we should as I don't seem to get the time. 

Main problem we have is snails. We bought live plants and there were a couple of snails on them. We weren't warned about the snails when we set the aquarium up. They reproduce like anything and don't need a mate!

We have been fighting a losing battle and have ended up with hundreds over ne months which we have to keep getting out the tank and throwing them away.

We ended up buying 2 large snails called assassin snails, they feed on the other ones and this has helped reduce the numbers!

When all the fish have gone, might sell everything on eBay!

Hope you have better luck with yours!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear Lisa! Yes we know about the snails:) won't be getting any of those! Dh will be doing all the water changes etc as he's kept them before, I wouldn't have the time either tbh, they do take a lot of looking after and you need to test the water a lot etc but he does have the time luckily to do that so hopefully should be ok as he's kept them before. They do look lovely, you have to be careful what fish you put with other fish also as some will chase and harass the others! Xxxxxx
Apart from strong bh I still have no signs other than increased pressure and more cervical pain again, think Brooklyn wants to stay put! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Any plans with hosp for sweeps/ induction?


----------



## Oasis717

I've got a sweep booked for next Saturday at 41 weeks with my mw which I'm glad about as prob wouldn't go if it was hospital. I've not had one before so am really nervous. Sorry if this is tmi but I don't know what a plug looks like and I had clear jelly like stuff this morning so I'm not sure if that is it? I don't know what they do about inducing guess I get booked in if the sweep doesn't work but I really really don't want it to get to that. Having been induced twice I know how painful it is compared to natural and I'd dread it but I guess if he doesn't come I'd have to:( xxxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Oasis - the plug looks like big giant snot! Clear jelly is probably part of it but once you actually lose your plug you will know Kwim. A sweep can be uncomfortable but usually over very quickly.

Lisa - lol at the fish. We never change the water or the filter ... And have a huge silver dollar and a handful of tetras left as well as a couple cleaner fish. Our guppies never lived either but apparently it's to do with soft water, if you live in a soft water area that could be why. We do have a gold fish in with our tropical fish ... We had one gold fish left so I googled it and dr google said that goldfish grow nice and big in a warmer tank.... and they do for sure.


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Have you tried squatting? When my 2nd was late, my doctor had me try squatting to open up my pelvis, and I went into labor on my own the morning my induction was planned. I just walked around and squatted every few steps. Sounds like that may be the beginning of your plug. The only one I ever noticed was kinda green and blood tinged. 

As for inductions, I'm not sure how much input patients are allowed over there, but I researched it a lot before I was induced with my youngest, and I found out about taking a proactive stance with your nurse. It really worked. I told her I wanted it done slowly so that my contractions would progress just like they would in natural labor. So she would ask me about my contractions and whether or not I was okay with increasing the dose of if I thought it should be left alone for a bit longer, etc. It turned out to be my shortest labor and no more painful than my natural labors. 

Home - I'm glad your hpts are getting lighter. I have a couple friends who did not ovulate before AF after their miscarriages, and then others who did. Both of my miscarriages were very early, but I ovulated first after each of them. 

Fiona - I hope your chart and OPKs stop being so confusing soon. 

Jo - How are you doing? Hope your enjoying your time with DH. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Oasis717

I actually rang the hospital and described it and they confirmed it's the start if me loosing my plug. Also along with the cervical pains which are v bad it would seem something is happening but I guess it could still be awhile as some people loose their plug weeks before labour! Who knows:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Crystal mine had green in which was why I rang as I have never lost a plug and thought something was wrong but they confirmed some green is normal, who'd have thought. I will def try the squatting if I can manage it lol. Thank you xxx


----------



## crysshae

Hopefully that's the start. Good luck!


----------



## Creative

if you google images cervical plug you can see lots of lovely examples!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Becks so near !!!!! Exciting and scary !! I was away for the weekend at a hen . I'm so exhausted ! Also I have to go shopping for some new clothes . All mine are now so uncomfortable , time to give in and buy some maternity trousers and jeans :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, only saw DH for Friday night, he is now away again so won't see him til about 15th Oct. 

I hope Brooklyn comes soon Becks. How's Casey, all better now??

Hope you find some nice stuff to wear Regina x

I am off on a hen do in Portugal for my best mate, me my sis and a mate fly out Weds, the others fly out on Friday, we all come back sunday. I am looking forward to it but need to get organised lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Have just googled the plug! I've never seen one before yes hopefully it may be the start. Have just been hanging washing, tidying and hoovering upstairs and down just in case anything happened overnight! I am excited but scared too definitely! Hope you have a lovely time Jo, Casey is much better today, just a bit tired and sore throat from being sick but almost back to himself:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Have just googled the plug! I've never seen one before yes hopefully it may be the start. Have just been hanging washing, tidying and hoovering upstairs and down just in case anything happened overnight! I am excited but scared too definitely! Hope you have a lovely time Jo, Casey is much better today, just a bit tired and sore throat from being sick but almost back to himself:) xxxxx

Nesting!


----------



## garfie

Becks - Any news yet - Come on Brooklyn we wanna meet you :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Nope lol, long walk to drop a sample off at midwives but I think my bodies used to walking so that does nothing! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Bless ya Becks hope Brooklyn makes an appearance very soon. How's everyone else? Fi hows your cycle?


----------



## garfie

Josie - Got a good drop today:shrug: still getting POS OPKs - don't tell me I have to do the TWW all over again:haha:

How's yours hun?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like Brooklyn is being stubborn. :flower: Good luck, Becks!

Fiona - I hope that temp drop means this time O is truly on the way. Fingers crossed for you. 

Fingers crossed for you too, Jo. 

Regina - Yay for maternity clothes!


----------



## HomeEdMom

Crystal what's your latest? 

Left wondering - it's a lovely time :) how far on are you?


----------



## HomeEdMom

Me - I've cautiously put myself in the 2ww. Please look at my chart and see if you agree.

My tests were all positive and getting paler but the last couple days got darker again. That got me looking at my chart - I've no retained products - and I had a huge dip on CD14 and since then my numbers rose. So ignoring my higher than normal before dip temps (I'm assuming due to MC) I overlaid my chart to my last chart and it's a match .... I am cautious to say I ovulated but I wonder now if it gives me a rough time frame for AF. I put in an O line for guidance only because I haven't added any pos OPKs or whatever FF hasn't picked up on it. I had a dip again today and that corresponds with the oestrogen surge peeps get on 7DPO. If my temp goes up again tomorrow then I think I'm right. 
I don't think I am PG but I do think I will get AF next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Left wonderin

Home I'm 22 weeks tommrow ! Still pinching myself ! Really only seems like yesterday I was temp taking and Opk testing , and then on knicker watch every second of every day in the first tri . Still do it to excess !


----------



## HomeEdMom

22 weeks - wow ! That's over half way :)

Where are you in Ireland?


----------



## dancareoi

That could be ov dip Amanda, I always had temp dip on OV day. Sending sticky dust your way xx


----------



## Oasis717

I was on knicker watch for months! I think I only stopped doing it in the third trimester! Xx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Temp is up .... Looking good for 2ww!


----------



## josie1234

Fingers crossed that this is your lucky cycle Home. Looking good on the temp rise,:dust::dust::dust:

Blimey Regina, that has gone quick, do you think so? Hope you find some nice maternity clothes. 

How's everyone else today? Becks - good luck to you hun in next few days, hope Brooklyn makes an appearance soon xxxx

AFM - temp dip today, expecting AF today or tomorrow. Good timing especially as off on holiday tomorrow - grr lol. Lots to do today - food shopping, cleaning, packing as fly to Portugal tomorrow til Sunday. Really looking forward to a break away from it all. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo hope you have a fantastic time!! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Josie - Have a fabby time - really relax and let your hair down:happydance:

Lula - Hi I don't think we've met:flower:

Becks - So Brooklyn has decided to stay put - thought he might:haha: he's been early on everything else, get ready for a little laid back man:happydance:

AFM - Temp went up but not by much - maybe a slow riser, maybe no egg?:cry:

So trying to keep myself busy and not think about it - yeah right:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo looking back now I'm here its gone fast , going through it every day was like a week !!!! 
Where in Portugal are you off too ? You lucky thing I'd love some time in the sun . Enjoy every second and have a beer or two for me :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Fi yes it's Sod's law everything else was early but he's staying put! Xx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Jo - have a great holiday ...im jealous. I went to Portugal in 2011, we stayed in Albufera. 

Becks - tell Brooklyn everyone is impatient.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Garfie, do you find you examine every dip & rise ... I do, and I did before. It's a pita - I can't ever remember being like this in my 20s .... I guess here was no internet then I just counted 14 days and went for it, to me know that would be a crazy crazy idea.


----------



## dancareoi

I think actually that in some circumstances, like TTC, the internet doesn't actually help but can make you more stressed!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone. Thats where I am staying Albufeira. I am so excited. Not going to take temps or.opk when I am there. I am just going to relax. No AF as yet. Lots of ewcm. Sorry tmi if eating your lunch lol. Good luck everyone ttc. Looking forward to updates when I am back snd seeing Brooklyn too xx


----------



## crysshae

HomeEdMom said:


> Crystal what's your latest?

Nothing to report. I have been keeping myself busy with other things so not thinking about the possible TWW I'm in for the most part. 

Jo - Have a wonderful, relaxing time!

Becks - How are you feeling? Getting more uncomfortable by the day??

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Oasis717

Def more uncomfortable!! The lightning pains are v bad as is my back:( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry. I hope little Brooklyn decides he wants to see the world soon!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thank you xx I really appreciate that xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Aw poor you :hugs: has your shape changed at all in the last few days, come on Brooklyn mummy has been waiting a long long time for you:happydance: - there he'll be out before the morning:haha:

Home - I'm pretty good at not examining every peak and trough - but that was when my cycles were shorter - now I seem to watch for everything:blush: but my body does like to throw me curve balls as you can see. Last month my temps were a lot higher than this and O was easy to spot 1 or 2 POS OPK and sorted, this month POS, NEG, POS slight temp dips/raises arrrrgh it's enough to drive me batty:haha:

Josie - Could it be O day today - just to mix things up:dohh:

Cry - Are you trying again? - or is it to soon? :hugs:

Lisa - Hope your hormones have settled now:happydance:

AFM - Still no idea what is happening:haha: so trying to keep busy at work tomorrow so that will pass another day:wacko: I seem to be wishing my life away:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Still too soon. I'm supposed to have my CD21 levels checked next month. 

Good luck, Fiona. You didn't ovulate till CD19 last month, so maybe you have O'd recently or will in the next day or so.


----------



## Oasis717

I did the same Fi, wishing my days and weeks away for so long. My heartburn is a bit better so I think he has dropped a bit. Maybe the sweep Saturday will work xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I cannot believe that you are almoooost at the finish line ! I am just dying for updates :) oooooh you must be so nervous and so excited all at once . It just hit me today that there is more of this pregnancy behind me than in front of me :) eeeeeek !!! Little Sean Bowe is a real wriggler :) he has not stopped all day :) 

Brooklyn all your bnb aunties are so excited to hear of your safe arrival :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I'm doing my best to will him on his way lol. I am excited to see him now, just scared of the pain coming that's all!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you:) I'm doing my best to will him on his way lol. I am excited to see him now, just scared of the pain coming that's all!! Xxx

What you have to tell yourself is that it won't last long and the prize at the end will be so worth it xx


----------



## crysshae

Well...how's it going today, Becks?

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin weighed today, she is now 8lb 7oz and has grown 2.5 cm


----------



## Oasis717

Beautiful pic Lisa:) glad she's putting on weight too xxx 
Thanks for asking Crystal, well bd doesn't work, nor does an orgasm nor does nipple stimulation and neither does walking lol. Is there anything left to try!!! I think I shall be making my sweep Sat:( xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - You could try scrubbing the floor (or at least making the motion of it) do you have a birthing ball to bounce up and down on - the last thing you could try is raspberry tea maybe that might work (anything to avoid a sweep):hugs:

Lisa - Gorgeous pic as usual - she looks so snuggly:happydance:

Cry - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Josie - I know you can't read this - hope you are having a good time anyway:happydance:

Love to everyone else

AFM - Another POS OPK - I was hoping this pack would last me a while - guess I was wrong, maybe tomorrow eh?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, tried that, been doing lots cleaning etc I guess it's next stop sweep:( xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Spicy curry and or pineapple


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry girls but as a novice what's a Sweep ?


----------



## crysshae

Caitlin is adorable! So glad she's gaining.

Oh goodness, Becks. They say evening primrose oil or red raspberry leaf tear cause contractions, and you can even use the EPO vaginally to help you dilate...? Not sure how all that works. I've never done either of these. I would research it and talk to your midwife if you wanted to try it. 

Regina - A sweep is when they separate your bag of waters from your uterus by sticking their finger in your cervix and pushing it away. 

My doctor tried that with me last time, but it didn't do anything for me. :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies:) I think I'm resigning myself to him not coming yet! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm laughing thinking to myself he is saying " well ya wanted a sticky bean and here I am " lol " I ain't budging ! " maybe you need to tell him its ok to unstick and come out and say hello to the world ??? Lol...............


----------



## Oasis717

Lol well he's not listening cause I've told him! The sticky bean def needs to come unstuck now! Had contractions for over an hour and thought maybe...... Then they went!!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol!

Oh my, Becks. Come on little one!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know!!! I give up! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin just smiled at me, it was lovely.

Come on Brooklyn!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Lisa she is so amazing :) I bet there are no words to describe those smiles and moments xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Any news yet - :haha: you have one very laid back little man in there - tell him you are giving him his eviction notice:happydance:

Cry - I also had sweeps done - and nothing happened :cry: how are you today hun:flower:

Lisa - :cloud9: it makes it all worth it that toothless grin - all the late feeds, bum changes, crying :flower:

Left - How are you feeling today - can we get a bump pic soon pleeeease:happydance:

AFM - Is it going to be 3rd drop lucky? - looks like I may have O today - if so after all the BD we have done we may have missed it :dohh:maybe I can convince him tonight:haha: Either that or the good temp drop means she's on her way:cry:

Either way I think I will be happy - this has been such a topsy turvy month:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa that's so lovely it melts your heart those smiles! Mw will be coming to my house sat to do the sweep. Interested to know the state of my cervix! Lol. Nothing again today. He's not planning on going anywhere anytime soon and if the sweep doesn't work I've potentially got another 9 days of more! Both of my friends on my October rainbow thread are ahead of me! One has already had her baby (we were due same day) and my other v good friend who is a couple if weeks behind me is being induced today so I'm the last man standing or at least Brooklyn is lol xxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Becks. Just enjoy every precious moment of being pg ... Your little one wants to keep you all to himself for a little while longer.

As for me - not hanging around .... I have a cold from h3ll. It's a whopper, it's been a long long time since I have had one too. FF has given me 40pts for being pg, lol but I'm not building my hopes up as that could mean anything after a MC. I haven't been able to temp the last two days, not bothered to as I know I can't rely on them with being sick.


----------



## Creative

HomeEdMom said:


> Becks. Just enjoy every precious moment of being pg ... Your little one wants to keep you all to himself for a little while longer.

he's worth waiting for!


----------



## crysshae

Definitely worth waiting for! :flower:

Lisa - Love those first smiles...all their smiles, no matter how old they are, when you see that genuine smile! Made me tear up. Lol. 

Fiona - I'm doing well. I'm glad to hear you'll be happy to know what's going on either way. 

Home - Hope you feel better real soon. 

Regina - I agree. We need to see a bump pic. 

Karen - How are you feeling?

Jo - Hope you're having a blast!


----------



## Creative

I'm fine thanks. Quite a bit of heart burn though. Not sleeping well, but am used to that now!
Just had a lovely afternoon crafting at a wi ladies craft group so nice to actually meet up with real people. 
made some embroidered decorations.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok ladies , there is still not much to see lol but ill get oh to take one in the am lol......... 
I've booked a 3d scan on my birthday the 4th of November :) I was n two minds but thinking this might be my one and only experience of this so I'm going for it or I may regret not . What is it they say you only regret the things you don't do ? Anyway I'd loooove a number 2 but lets get number 1 here safely first xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks also I couldn't wait to et home from work to check and see if anything was stirring :haha: your being very patient but I agree he will be worth the wait xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Had some absolutely terrible lightning pains but once again eased off to nothing, not sure why I'm having these pains so badly, never had them before. I shall be glad I think now when it happens as I may have got away with an easy pregnancy but I'm definitely suffering now so hurry up Brooklyn lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Maybe trapped wind ?!!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Left wonderin

What else could it be ;) :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol no these are cervical lightning pains! V painful:( some think it's your cervix dilating some think it's just the head banging on nerves, who knows:) guess will find out sat if anything is happening! Xxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Lisa - that is sweet. 

Creative ... Do we get to see your handy work ... I love to craft and make things all the time. 

Garfie .... Good luck for an O day not an AF day tho, AFs suck. 

As for me, well I'm still suffering with this cold. I'm in a dilemma, I've been off from work for a month. I said I'd go in for two hours tomorrow to see how I got in but crazy me isn't well. I know I just have to suffer it, I can hardly call in sick after being off forever. :haha: 
I am nervous about it, I only work part time in a shop... but it's a wee village where we live and it's okay. Anyway the customers were simply told that I wasn't well when then enquired after my well being .... I had hoped everyone would talk, gossip, and get it over with before I went back. I now have to face the people who knew I was pregnant and say nope not any more when they ask what is wrong, and those who didn't know I was PG I am going to have to be creative in my words as to why I was gone for so long. Wish me luck.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well anything stirring Becks ? Lol..... Good luck with the Sweep tommrow xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) Been having contractions for 4 hours but not increased in intensity so taking it just practice. Dreading the sweep, if she remembers! I had call her yest at 5 cause she hadn't rang with a time so she said lunch time tomorrow/todayXxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope sweep goes well and does the job xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well looks like I'm going to have to cancel:( Adam (dh) woke at 5 and was violently ill which is still carrying on now so obviously the mw won't be able to come in not to mention the fact that Adam wouldn't be well enough to attend the birth like this. I've never seen him so ill and really really worried I'm going to catch it as we had no idea he was ill til he woke and was sick:( xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Hope baby holds off for another couple of days so Adam can recover!


----------



## Oasis717

God me too! He's just been sick again:( 4 times in 2 hours:( god I hope I don't get it!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope it's something he ate and not a bug.

Sod's law depicts you will now go into labour! Lets hope Brooklyn does hold off for a while now.


----------



## Oasis717

They think it's Norovirus or gastroenteritis, spoke to the midwives at 9. Sweep rebooked for Monday at 11 and she said she will book my induction for Thursday 17th. Am praying I don't go into labour today as dh is too ill to be able to come with me which doesn't bear thinking about. Would be my mil but that would kill dh not to be there, and me:( I wanted Brooklyn to come out so much now I want him to stay in just two more days at least! But yes Sod's law you watch these contractions ivd had since last night turn into something:( xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks !! Flipin typical !! Hopefully he will stay nice n toasty in side , its too cold to come out today !!! Hope oh feels better soon too sounds like a nasty dose .xxxxxx ps make sure you are OTT about washing your hands right now , its the quickest way to catch bugs !!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I have OCD so have a problem washing my hands too much anyway lol, they're always sore cause I over wash them so yes but dh kissed me yest before we knew he was ill so no hope really:( just hope I don't get it. At least he's stopped being sick at last, feel so sorry for him he feels so rotten. Fingers crossed Brooklyn stays stubborn! Mil is bringing shopping round bless herXxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness Becks. I hope Adam is all better very soon and that you and everyone else stay well.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Crystal. Apart from pulled muscles in his neck and back he's a lot better today so at least nothing happened yest! Hopefully Brooklyn will stay out til my sweep tomorrow:) raining yet again today:( xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you Crystal. Apart from pulled muscles in his neck and back he's a lot better today so at least nothing happened yest! Hopefully Brooklyn will stay out til my sweep tomorrow:) raining yet again today:( xxxxx

Glad Adams feeling better.


----------



## Left wonderin

Did he hurt his neck and back from the force of vomiting ?? OMG poor man !!! 

Well I gave in and bought two pairs of maternity jeans and a few tops . They are so comfy !! I'm one happy lady lol !!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa and yes Regina he has pulled muscles in his neck and back as the vomiting was so violent. Never seen him so ill! But like a trooper he has gone food shopping today, cleaned the hamsters and the fish and is making it up to Casey cause he couldn't play with him yesterday and they are normally stuck together like glue! We call Casey his shadow lol. I must admit to not buying any maternity stuff again this time, got away with a size 16 trousers instead of a 14 and managed with my usual clothes up top which are a 12 which I'm astounded I still fit in lol. I have to admit to never buying any maternity stuff but I bet they're comfy!! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Adam sounds like a star ! He is defo a keeper ! I just got so sick of having to open my top button every time I sat down and after wearing them for a while ! I'm a 14-16 usually anyway so no way I was buying the size up lol !! Plenty of growing room in these lol


----------



## HomeEdMom

I'm jumping in here .... I've been sick ....

Becks, oh my word ... what awful situation. I hope everyone gets better quick do you can get your baby show on the road.

Me - my chart is a beaut! I refuse to build up my hopes until AF day is passed ..... I overlaid my pregnancy chart and it's almost identical. I can't see how I could be pregnant as I have tested positive the whole way, I, still testing positive so there's no way to know either way. :(.


----------



## garfie

Home Ed - Stranger things have happened hun :happydance: keeping my fingers crossed for you:flower:

Becks - Aw poor Adam - how awful - glad he is feeling better, come on Brooklyn you can come out now:haha:

AFM - Another POS OPK today - fed up now - hubby has gone away with work so unless I have a short surge (or it's already happened and I've missed it) I'm out this month - so just wish she would show her ugly mug:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Becks - Any news yet?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

No Hun just off for my sweep at 11 and am dreading it tbh, the cervical lightning pains I've had the last week and half have been so bad I have a feeling it's really going to hurt:( half of me doesn't want to have it but I'm gunna give it a go as it's still better than induction in my eyes xxxxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Good luck for the sweep. Take some pain meds before you go to help take the edge of it.


----------



## Creative

At the beginning of this pregnancy I was very anti sweep, don't know what has changed my mind, but I I definately am going to take the offer when it comes my way.
off to see the MW tomorrow and have a long list of questions I've been saving up for months!


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Becks. Will be thinking of you. Had a fab holiday. I am so tired and cold lol. Back to work today. Still no AF. BFN though.


----------



## garfie

Becks - hope it went well - maybe they won't let you back out until Brooklyn comes:winkwink:

Josie - No AF when did you last test? - No O for me yet just want to get this crappy cycle over and done with:growlmad: Glad you had a nice time I know it's freezing here brrrr!

Neg OPK today - maybe just maybe it's finally happened:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It wasn't nice I have to say, as I feared she had to pull my cervix forward to be able to do the sweep as my cervix is towards the back always, this really was painful as opposed to when you don't need to do that and it's just uncomfortable. I bled a bit too much after which I still am now and it's still bright red when it should be turning pink then brown so I am bothered and wishing I hadn't got in done and stuck with my gut feeling and waited. If it doesn't stop in the next hour or so I've got to go to delivery to be checked out and I'd have to go on my own as dh would have to have Casey. In pain now too. Just rang my midwife. Won't be getting another sweep Wednesday after this. Induction is booked for Friday as no spaces Thursday but I still have to go into hospital to be monitored on Thursday for an hour. Feeling unhappy and in pain:( the red blood scares me a lot cause if the mc's xxx


----------



## Creative

right oh, that's put me off again!! I have a back tilted cervix!
Hope it calms down soon and that the discomfort stops.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry:( really didn't want to put you off but my cervix is back as well. It was over so quickly though despite being painful I'm not bothered about that so much as the bleeding the pain was over really quickly at least it's the bright red blood that scares me especially as mw said it should be changing colour now. Many people have positive sweep stories but I guess I'm one of the few unlucky ones!:( xxx.


----------



## garfie

Aw Becks - How horrible - maybe your just a bit more sensitive and it will take a bit for it to calm down and change colour BIG :hugs:

Try not to worry hun - keep calm, it will all be worth it if he comes soon:happydance:

Come on keep that PMA going hun - you have done so well:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxOh it wasn't sensitivity it was her having to pull my cervix forward to perform the sweep which unfortunately is quite painful:( still spotting bright red so not sure what's going to happen yet:( xxx


----------



## garfie

Has it stopped yet - can you not phone the delivery suite hun and get some advice :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Oh no, Becks. I hope it clears up soon. I bet the blood is because they irritated that area so much and you already had lots of pressure there as it was. I hope he decides he'd like to meet you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm going to give it a little longer then ring. It slows right down when I lay down but spots again when I stand:( thanks Crystal it's all I need right now I'm already worried enough as it is and really don't want to go to the hospital:( xx.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I'm going to give it a little longer then ring. It slows right down when I lay down but spots again when I stand:( thanks Crystal it's all I need right now I'm already worried enough as it is and really don't want to go to the hospital:( xx.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crysshae

:hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Becks sorry you are going through such a tough time. Hope you are ok. Obviously worried. Hope Brooklyn comes soon and you don't need an induction. Big hugs xx

Garf - tested earlier but not fmu. Will do again tomorrow. Not even sure when or if I ov. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Oasis717

My bishops score was only 4 so not brilliant although they do say you add a point to that for every vaginal delivery you've had and take a point away for going over giving me 6 if that was the case. I'm more worried about him only being 3/5 engaged and my cervix posterior as in with Caseys birth he just didn't come down enough to make my cervix dilate as he was in the wrong position. Scared this will be the case again. Been laying down for two hours and scared to see what the bleeding will be doing when I get up! Xx.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks what a ucky experience ! I'm sure so so fed up and so close to the end . I'm sure all will be just fine but does sound like it was painful !! Here is hoping that resting has done the trick xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thankfully just tiny brown spotting now but it lasted about 7 hours! Feeling a lot better just had a nice shower and been resting. Don't think the sweep will work so preparing myself for induction thurs/fri was so hoping to go naturally but looks like that's unlikely now but you never know:) thank you for all your support ladies seeing that bright red blood took me right back to my losses:( xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thankfully just tiny brown spotting now but it lasted about 7 hours! Feeling a lot better just had a nice shower and been resting. Don't think the sweep will work so preparing myself for induction thurs/fri was so hoping to go naturally but looks like that's unlikely now but you never know:) thank you for all your support ladies seeing that bright red blood took me right back to my losses:( xxxxxx

Glad you are feeling better, make the most of the rest whilst you can.

Caitlin has been a real little monkey today, she has hardly settled at all today. I think the most she slept in one go was about 2 hours.

At the moment when she's awake she wants feeding. I'm hoping she soon figures out its ok to be awake and not need food!

She's being a monkey tonight as well. She usually has some formula last thing and then goes off to sleep but she has been messing about tonight as well.

Just as she's settling , DS started !

Can't believe she's 6 weeks old tomorrow .

Jo, what's going on? Glad you enjoyed your holiday. DH must be back soon and I assume back to normal 4 days on 4 days off again.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Creative

That sounds like the six week growth spurt to me!


----------



## josie1234

Morning all

Becks-how are you today? Hope you are ok, glad you felt a bit better.

Lisa - bless her, is Caitlin getting really big now? I don't know what is going on. Yes, DH is home. Another BFN this morning. Hate the waiting game. 

How is everyone else today? Creative - is time going quick for you? Are you next after Becks?

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> How is everyone else today? Creative - is time going quick for you? Are you next after Becks?

No, not my turn yet. Crazy is after becks. She's sue mid NOv. I'm not till the end of Nov.
I see MW today though and it's 6 week count down today.
I think I have to get to within three weeks of term to qualify for a HB.
I'm getting lots of leg and foot cramp now and the bump is slightly uncomfortable. I am waddling and sitting in most unladylike positions too!
Got a headache today so I've taken the first paracetamol I've had in months. Just hope it works.


----------



## Oasis717

Well I've lost my plug this morning so I'm not sure if that means anything is going to happen before Friday! No more bleeding thankfully but still have some brown which is normal. 10 days over today so hoping I start before Friday! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooooooh Becks , another step closer ............ I'm betting you are well on your way before Friday !


----------



## josie1234

Becks - hope today is the day hun, xxxxx

Creative - had to chuckle at your waddling comment but hope the last bit goes quick for you. Time goes slow when you are waiting. 

How are you Regina?


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno you can loose your plug weeks before labour! Just have to keep everything crossed! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - How lovely for Brooklyn to be born on Angel Day - come on son:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm willing him on lol doing lots of up and down stairs and housework! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope that means labor will start soon. Good luck, Becks! 

Lisa - I agree with Karen. Sounds like a growth spurt, and she's trying to increase your supply. 

Karen - Lol - unladylike positions. I hope you get some relief from the headache and cramps soon. 

Jo - The waiting game is the pits. I hope you are doing okay. 

Fiona - Hope you are too. 

Regina - How are you feeling?

Home - I hope your illness has gone. 

AFM - Looks like my new cycle started today, so no mishap surprise. Lol.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I dunno you can loose your plug weeks before labour! Just have to keep everything crossed! Xxx

Apart from your legs!!:haha:


----------



## crysshae

:rofl:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol no not my legs!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ............ Any news ............. Only in from work and just had to check before I did anything else ! 

Hi Jo hope you had a wonderful holiday , what was the weather like did ua get to see the sun ?? 

Cry I see your cd 1 ..... Sorry the wagon got you but on the bright side only a few weeks to wait to try again :) 

AFM : have weird , tight stretchy feeling across my newly arrived bump !!! Not a pain a such just a weird feeling , uncomfortable more than anything . Not constant , stops when I'm sitting down . It coincided with my bump appearing as if by magic over the weekend :) now I can saw I really am pregnant , I even have a real life bump !!!!! I'm hoping its normal and just how it feels with everything stretching ???


----------



## dancareoi

6 weeks old today. Drove car today for first time in 8 weeks and did the school run, so nice to get out of house.

Caitlin had 6 week check at docs and all was good. She has put 9oz on in 6 days, she's now 9lb.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh what a pet , bet it feels great to get back to a bit of normal !!!!


----------



## josie1234

Aw Lisa - Caitlin is so cute, bet you are relieved she is putting weight on. Bet its nice to be able to get out and about. 

Come on Brooklyn - where are you? Lol at not keeping legs crossed.

Regina - yes, got to see the sun, it was lovely. Had a couple of days on the beach was about 24 degrees. I did have a good time, but I think it will take me a week to get over it lol. Nice to have DH home at the moment too so all is good. Well, apart from wondering what the hell is happening with my cycle. Took digital today to see if it could detect anything but nope. BFN. Either AF come or get a BFP, one way or the other cos this not knowing is driving me nuts! Think this has been my longest cycle. 

How's the bump? Hope the tightness eases off.


----------



## Oasis717

Still loosing plug still contracting but nothing concrete! Fed up of being asked at the school have you not had that baby yet?? Yes I have really I'm just super fat still! Honestly! Lol. Even the steep steps and hills up the school aren't shifting him but I'm v proud to still be climbing them 10 days over and managing v well:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

You should be proud !!!!!!!!! Are you more nervous now or more fed up waiting ????


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo that sounds wonderful . I missed out this year on a sun holiday . I just lovvvve them . Tbh I have no clue from your chart what's going on this month either !!!!! Enjoy having hubby home . Sometimes like today ( he really got on my nerves ) I think it would be nice for to have mini - breaks from him and my bed all to myself !!! :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Jo that sounds wonderful . I missed out this year on a sun holiday . I just lovvvve them . Tbh I have no clue from your chart what's going on this month either !!!!! Enjoy having hubby home . Sometimes like today ( he really got on my nerves ) I think it would be nice for to have mini - breaks from him and my bed all to myself !!! :haha:

DH and I haven't shared a bed for a while. When I was pg I needed more space so he went to spare room, then I was in hosp for almost 3 weeks and he is still in spare room so I can see to Caitlin in the night without disturbing him and he can see to DS , who seems to be waking a lot in the night, Without disturbing me!


----------



## dancareoi

This made me smile


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too !!!!


----------



## crysshae

Made me lol. She's so darn cute!


----------



## josie1234

Made me smile too. Yes it is nice to have the space when he is away but only for a few days.

Sweating during the night, very windy yesterday and a bit of twinging in right side. Temp rise but another BFN. You sort of hope that AF comes so u know what is happening. Now in CD 37.


----------



## josie1234

Good on you Becks for doing all that walking. X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo:) just wish it was doing something but I did loose more plug overnight that was streaked with blood but still no regular contractions although a couple woke me up! I don't know if I'm more scared than excited, I think so:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope today is the day hun. xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck today Becks , Hopefully ill come home from work to hear Brooklyn is on the way !!!!


----------



## garfie

Good luck Becks - come on Brooklyn :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Hope this is it. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all but I need some regular contractions:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Is Adam better?


----------



## Oasis717

Only just! He couldn't eat for 3 days after it really knocked him badly. He's been eating today and doesn't feel so bad but it's definitely left it's mark:( just thankful I didn't catch it and Brooklyn stayed put through it!:) xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Fingers crossed those hard contractions get closer together and regular! I'm glad Adam is feeling better and that you stayed well through it. 

Fiona - I see crosshairs! I bet you are relieved. 

Jo - Do you think you are just now ovulating with the temp rise and twinges? Estrogen can cause night sweats, so maybe it was the surge before ovulation.... :shrug:


----------



## HomeEdMom

Becks .... Ooh anxiously awaiting to hear something. 

Dancaroi what cute photos! Awe I'd smile too.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Garfie ..... Chart stalking.... How you feeling? I see you have a temp rise. :D 

Me - I got my first very very faint pregnancy test on Monday ...... YAY yay finally my hcg has dropped. My chart looked like I ovulated on cd 14 but given the fact that AF has not appeared and I am now finally almost BFN I am guessing it was a hormone flukey thing going on so I removed my cross hairs. FF out me at 84pts for being PG .... The irony of it.

Now I am OPKing - I don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Oasis717

Nope nothing:( the walk up the school was hard but still nothing. And i rang the hospital and they said they would ring in the morning to say it there has been a cancellation but this will give us no time for Adams mum, she will already be at work by then, it's really upsetting me that I have to wait to be told yes or no and everything is up in the air and they could turn around tomorrow or Friday and say sorry no bed. I think I'm just tired, in pain and had enough now:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless ya Becks. Hope it all works out and u get a bed. 

Home thats great. Fx for you hun. 

Can I really ov so late???


----------



## Oasis717

Am now hoping they haven't got a bed today. Ds 4 woke at 5 and so far has been sick 3 times in 40 mins. I was worried enough about leaving him anyway but I can't believe he has what dh had today of all days:( am now worried about me getting it as I thought we were ok but it would seem the incubation period of 2/5 days is right:( xxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless you Becks. This last week or so has been tough for you hun. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Creative

Not fair!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh no what rotten luck !!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Oh dear Becks. If you do get it they should give you your own room in the hospital due to the risk of passing it on.

Just think, this time next week it'll all be over and your rainbow will be here and all this will be forgotten xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo I have been looking at your chart. There is a chance you OV on 8th oct as you had temp dip then. All your OPK have been negative but you didn't do one on 7th so that would put you at 9dpo today


----------



## Oasis717

I've been quite violently ill since 5 am with same as dh. Never been so ill in my life. Was supposed go in for monitoring today but can't as too ill. Having contractions also which just timing now. Hospital thinks the bug may start me off. In awful lot of pain xxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> I've been quite violently ill since 5 am with same as dh. Never been so ill in my life. Was supposed go in for monitoring today but can't as too ill. Having contractions also which just timing now. Hospital thinks the bug may start me off. In awful lot of pain xxx

This doesn't sound good. Hope that your super mummy strength kicks in and overrides the bug.


----------



## josie1234

What a nightmare Becks. Hope you are feeling better soon hun and you stop being ill so you can see Brooklyn soon xxx


----------



## josie1234

Opk this morning
 



Attached Files:







20131017_105835.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Opk this morning

looking good


----------



## HomeEdMom

Omg Becks! poor you! The upset tummy might trigger things, of course that's not ideal....mi pray that you get the sickness over with before cabby comes so you can enjoy your birth.

Josie .... Woot! Getting close.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Me - oh my word ... Temp took a big dip, actually it's normal temp...not high pg temp like I've been having. So I got up an POAS as I do every day and I got a flashing smiley face on my digital OPK! That gives me a smiling face today as DH felt amorous this morning without me even asking... I hope he can keep it going for the next few days. I am so happy that there may be hope for a proper ovulation coming up.


----------



## Creative

lots of eggs floating about then!


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo Home. Good luck hun. 

Getting close??? At CD 38??? How long will this cycle last???


----------



## crysshae

Oh no, Becks! I'm so sorry you're having to deal with the illness too. I hope you are over it completely before Brooklyn comes. :hugs:

That's great, Home! Good luck!

Jo - I know you must be frustrated. I hope you have some answers soon.


----------



## garfie

Aw Becks - you are having a tough time - hoping it's coming to an end soon and Brooklyn will be here to wipe away all the pain:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Not really:( still in a lot of pain although not been sick for a couple hours. Contractions are regular but not getting stronger not sure what will happen but haven't moved out bed cept to bathroom which is still ongoing. Apparently the runs can kick start labour so will see but what timing to be so ill. Will let you all know if anything happens overnight. Thank you all for your thoughts it means a lot xxxx. X


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks what rotten luck !!!! I hope you feel a little better soon and get some rest xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo it does look like ov is around the corner for you with that test !!! Its one hell of a long cycle !


----------



## crysshae

Feel better, Becks. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I think I'm most worried about passing it to Brooklyn, have no idea if you're still infectious the next day? Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Big hugs Becks, there's nothing worse than being poorly but in your situation, its a nuisance eh? Have you spoken to the MW about whether it will be passed to Brooklyn? He is definitely cosy in there eh?


----------



## josie1234

Regina, I know. Very strange. I know it sounds crazy but I am hoping that AF comes just so that I can start a new cycle, if that makes sense. This is defo driving me crazy. Tomorrow will be CD 39. Do you just sit and wait?? Hate waiting lol.

How are you today hun?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'd test with Opk tommrow again Jo as that test is almost positive but not just there :) 
And yup I'm afraid ye have no choice but to wait it out xxxxx

Today I've got heartburn :) and a little tired but baby Bowe is flip floppin away lol........


----------



## Oasis717

Baby Brooklyn was born after a 5 hour labour with just gas and air, I was 8cm by the time I got to hospital so thank god I left when I did. He had shoulder distocia which was frightening but the docs got him out in seconds:) 8 12. Sleeping now after feeding for ever!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Baby Brooklyn was born after a 5 hour labour with just gas and air, I was 8cm by the time I got to hospital so thank god I left when I did. He had shoulder distocia which was frightening but the docs got him out in seconds:) 8 12. Sleeping now after feeding for ever!! Xxx

Whoo hoo :happydance:

Massive congratulations. He is beautiful, so worth the wait and sounds a much better experience than your last labour.

Big hugs to you all. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you so so much. Were over the moon he's absolutely perfect:) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

All the bad things are forgotten once they're in your arms.

Bet you can't wait to introduce to casey and the others.

The sickness must have started you off, hope that's better now .

We would love to hear the whole birth story when you're ready and if you could give me full details of date, weight name and I will put on first page.

Anyway shouldn't you be resting now?


----------



## Oasis717

I would if he ever stopped feeding! I keep dropping off! But they've let Adam stay which is great. Stitches are sore but well worth it xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oh wow Becks. He is gorgeous. I am so chuffed for you all , big congratulations xxxx

Sounds like the labour was better than last time. Bet you are over the moon with him.


----------



## Creative

What wonderful news to wake up to. Now there are three! he looks wonderful. Would love a cuddle!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol he is beautiful!! Thank you all xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks , I'm in tears here lol. !!!!! Congratulations :) welcome to the world Baby Brooklyn xxxxxxxxxxx you are amazing :) I also love your hat !!! 

Hope Mammy your doing well and getting some time to rest to recover !! 8cm on arrival wow !!!!! Another hope bringer and pain easier :) Rainbow babies are so special xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Crazy your up lol....... Your next :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Becks - I am also in tears over here - he is so perfect and well done you mama.

Welcome Brooklyn :kiss:

I also can't wait to hear about your birth story - as I feel I've been there almost from the beginning - well from the two faint lines anyway:haha:

Well done again mama - now get some rest:hugs:

Everytime you ladies get your rainbow - it gives me a renewed sense of hope:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> I also can't wait to hear about your birth story - as I feel I've been there almost from the beginning - well from the two faint lines anyway :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> X

It is lovely to be part of such a supportive group. To be privileged to be in at the very beginning has been great and to support those on the quest for their rainbows. I know I'm not alone in feeling very special.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Becks .....CONGRATULATIONS! Wow what a beaut! They say at the end of every rainbow there is a pot of gold .... You just got your pot of gold sweetie.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Omg look what I have ....
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/CATZATHOME/photo-5.png

Top one is today's ... My digi is still flashing so looks like this weekend I will get my solid smiley face and I am going to be a busy girl!


----------



## Creative

you did 5? just to be certain!! lol. get busy!


----------



## crysshae

CONGRATULATIONS, BECKS! He's gorgeous! I came here to check on you, and reading your post gave me chills and teary eyes. I'm so happy for you! 

Get busy, Home! 

I've been thinking a lot lately that I'm going to give up, as I don't want to continue having the same issues I've had this year. And then I see your babies and know how badly I want to do this again. :shrug: I'm so confused.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Creative the five was from the last 4 days showing progression. 

Cry - maybe you should try again. I've had 3 previous losses plus the twins .... But I had 3 babies since my three losses so there is hope.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Josie - are you still testing darker on your OPKs?


----------



## Creative

Cry, it was at the point I had given up that my dreams came true. All the pressure was off and we only dtd once that month nowhere near where I'd thought I should and it happened. The stress we all put ourselves under trying to conceive is really not productive at all.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal, I totally understand where you are coming from. It is hard and stressful ttc, I do hope that you get your sticky bean soon hun xx

No, opk is going lighter. I just want this cycle over with. Emotional today, DH gone back to work for 4 days so I am moody and crying. I get fed up with it all thinking of this for the next couple of years but he just looks at it short-term (4 days at a time). Hopefully tomorrow I will feel better.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, ladies. Y'all are so wonderfully supportive. 

Home - I've had 5 successful pregnancies, and 6 live births, with no issues and no MCs between the ages of 18 and 35. So I just worry that these issues are caused by my age and that it won't get better. :nope: I know I can see it did get better for lots of the ladies here. I just get worried when I think about it too much.


----------



## josie1234

Crystal, it's natural to think about things too much. But this thread gives me hope and I hope it does to you too. It will happen hun, try to keep strong and stay positive. I know its hard but you will get there xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

crysshae said:


> Thank you, ladies. Y'all are so wonderfully supportive.
> 
> Home - I've had 5 successful pregnancies, and 6 live births, with no issues and no MCs between the ages of 18 and 35. So I just worry that these issues are caused by my age and that it won't get better. :nope: I know I can see it did get better for lots of the ladies here. I just get worried when I think about it too much.

Crystal , I really didn't think it would happen for me either , I felt I'd left it too long, well didn't find my prince till late , then ttc for a year , then mc . I thought its all over now , I'm too old and it won't work but here I am 23 weeks . This thread gave me such hope along the way. The fact that everyone was 40+ ttc and there were so many successes gave me such comfort . In fact it was one of the most successful threads I belonged to . There is no doubt that ttc does get a little more challenging as we age , a lot got to do with egg quality but it definatly does not mean that it isn't possible just might take a while longer . Hang in there girl we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, ladies. Y'all are so wonderfully supportive.
> 
> Home - I've had 5 successful pregnancies, and 6 live births, with no issues and no MCs between the ages of 18 and 35. So I just worry that these issues are caused by my age and that it won't get better. :nope: I know I can see it did get better for lots of the ladies here. I just get worried when I think about it too much.
> 
> Crystal , I really didn't think it would happen for me either , I felt I'd left it too long, well didn't find my prince till late , then ttc for a year , then mc . I thought its all over now , I'm too old and it won't work but here I am 23 weeks . This thread gave me such hope along the way. The fact that everyone was 40+ ttc and there were so many successes gave me such comfort . In fact it was one of the most successful threads I belonged to . There is no doubt that ttc does get a little more challenging as we age , a lot got to do with egg quality but it definatly does not mean that it isn't possible just might take a while longer . Hang in there girl we are all here for you :hugs:Click to expand...

That's more or less the situation I have been in. I'd never had an issue falling pregnant at the drop of a hat in my earlier days. It was only this last time at 44 that it took a year. Older bodies are certainly more difficult to get pregnant, but NOT IMPOSSIBLE!!
:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

The consultant I was seeing last year said the average time to get pg at our age is 6-9 months, so don't give up hope.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Crystal stay positive girl. ... We are here with you. HUGS x x x


----------



## HomeEdMom

I got a peak this morning on my digital and my temp is up a bit. I guess that means I O'd during the night or I am about to O .... Well me and DH got busy earlier, we are going to get together again to tomorrow am but I believe I am officially in the 2WW (again)!


----------



## josie1234

Looking good Home. Keeping everything crossed for you. 
How are you Crystal, you ok?

Hows little Brooklyn and Caitlin today?


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Looking good Home. Keeping everything crossed for you.
> How are you Crystal, you ok?
> 
> Hows little Brooklyn and Caitlin today?

I think she may be getting a cold as she is really snuffly and has been asleep most of the day. Which actually worked well as youngest DS had a party today so i took him with dd and Caitlin and she slept through it!

I expect Becks and Brooklyn are home now


----------



## HomeEdMom

Dance was youngest DS 4 or was it someone else's party? Poor Caitlin though.

I've been busy today... Made cupcakes and home made bread rolls to go with our home made burgers tonight. I hope the family don't get used to this as I can't. Do this very often.


----------



## dancareoi

HomeEdMom said:


> Dance was youngest DS 4 or was it someone else's party? Poor Caitlin though.
> 
> I've been busy today... Made cupcakes and home made bread rolls to go with our home made burgers tonight. I hope the family don't get used to this as I can't. Do this very often.

No it was the party of one of his nursery friends, he will be 4 next may.

It was really handy because party was in the village hall right opposite our house

You've been busy!

2 weeks ago eldest DS and DH went up to Anfield to watch Liverpool play and me, dd and youngest made cupcakes, fairy cakes and I googled a chocolate cake recipe and it was lovely. Made with plain flour and no butter or Margerine.

I used Cadbury drinking choc instead of cocoa powder and icing was dark choc and double cream but I used Cadbury dairy milk choc instead of the dark choc, it was lovely.


----------



## Oasis717

We came home about 2pm yest, didn't get any sleep last night as Brooklyn doesn't like his Moses basket:( also he's v hungry and I'm suffering with two incredibly sore nipples right now almost to the point of giving up:( had the midwives round and they checked my latch which they said was fine it was the wounds on the nipples which is the problem, dh is off getting me some cream. I'm feeling the lack of sleep today and feelin a little down about the bf and v sore and bruised from the birth but the upside is Brooklyn just gets more beautiful every time I look at him, I just wish he didn't like sleeping on his front so much and hates sleeping on his back! Xxxx x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Creative

what a peaceful looking beautiful baby!!


----------



## josie1234

He looks so gorgeous Becks, you must be so chuffed. Hope the nipples ease off hun xx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Lisa, hope Caitlin is ok and the snuffles don't last too long. Bless her x


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks I bet you are tired !!!! And sore !!! Its only been the blink of any eye since ya went through giving birth to a miricle !!!! And what a perfect cute one at that !!! 
ouch to the sore nipples !!! Hope the cream helps x xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ladies I'm starting to feel a little tireder than I did in recent weeks ! My bundles of energy I recently found seems to be fading slowly but surely !!! I do run around a lot and am not one for sitting still for long ..... Mmmm guess in the coming months ill have to learn to slow down a bit :) 

Hope everyone is well and set to enjoy the weekend xxx


----------



## josie1234

Try to take it easy Regina, take care of yourself xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Jo , slowing down is not something I'm good at lol !!!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks he's beautiful.

My nipples were so sore to start with to the point of bringing tears to my eyes. I smothered them in a nipple cream called Lansinoh. It's £9.99 a tube but it helped. After a few days the sores went and so did the pain, so hang in there.

I also bought some pure lavender oil and bathed in that, that too helped the soreness.

I know it's not ideal but maybe you could give Brooklyn a bottle of formula on his last feed before settling for night, this might help him sleep a little longer and give your nips a rest too.

That's what we're doing and Caitlin goes 4-6 hours so only waking once


----------



## Oasis717

I've been told to give him bottles tonight and see how I feel tomorrow but Brooklyn had my blood in his sick earlier they really are that bad so I'm pretty devastated I've failed:( xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I've been told to give him bottles tonight and see how I feel tomorrow but Brooklyn had my blood in his sick earlier they really are that bad so I'm pretty devastated I've failed:( xxxxx

You've not failed its pretty hard going to start with . On another thread I'm on all the ladies were having the same problem .

The other option, for now, is to express. This will help the sores heal, will keep your milk supply going and you'll know how much he's having,

They will heal but I do know exactly how you are feeling right now. Whenever possible, once I'd put cream on I wouldn't put my bra back on so the air could get to then.

As I said as well, pure lavender oil. If you lay tummy down and make sure your boobs are well covered with the water, then smother with crew when you get out.

Hang in there sweetie, it wil get better, but those first few days are hard. If you remember I was a blubbering mess, being pregnant is so much easier.

Caitlin took a while to settle last night, she was shuffling and snuffling until about 11, but only just woke at 5.30sm!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I'm pretty cut up about it. He's only having an ounce or two of formula but every time he searches out my boobs while on me I feel so guilty but they literally have pus on them and are unbearable to touch let alone breast feed. Can't help feeling sad:( xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Do you have a breast feeding support team in your area. it wold be worth finding out on monday and asking for some support. You can also get shields which some people don't reccomend, but they go over your nipples and reduce the pain whilst it heals. Lots of air to your nipples and breast milk smoothed around them.
Don't give up yet. If you can get the support it will really be worth it.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you. Well funnily enough midwives have just been and advised nipple shields til mine have healed and I've got a breast feeding expert coming Tuesday, feeling a lot better and my milk is in today so I'm really hoping to feed him myself later. Feel more sore everywhere today than Friday how odd! And I think the hormones are kicking in as I'm v tearful today every time I look at Brooklyn and how beautiful he is xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope things get easier Becks. At least you are getting some advice hun. I am not surprised you are emotional, he is so handsome. You will be fighting those girls off in years to come lol.

AFM - CD 41, still no news.


----------



## crysshae

Becks - He is just darling! I hope you heal very soon and are able to feed your little one without pain. All of the advice the ladies have given you is great. Do you have a pump so you can keep your supply up? And definitely try to feed him when you feel like you can so he won't get used to that easy bottle nipple and not want to work at nursing. 

I'm wondering...Do you have sores all over your nipples, or are they in one spot on each?

Lisa - I hope Caitlin is feeling better today. 

Regina - Sounds like it's time to slow down a bit and put your feet up every once in a while. I know what you mean about being busy all the time and hating to sit still. I've always been that way. But the further you progress, the more you'll appreciate relaxation. 

I wanted to say thanks again for all the support about my whine the other day. You are truly a wonderful group! I had heard it could take 6-12 months to get pregnant at this age too, so that's what I had set myself up for. Instead I got pregnant in 2 months TTC both times, only to lose them. I wasn't prepared for that. :nope:


----------



## Creative

crysshae said:


> I wanted to say thanks again for all the support about my whine the other day. You are truly a wonderful group! I had heard it could take 6-12 months to get pregnant at this age too, so that's what I had set myself up for. Instead I got pregnant in 2 months TTC both times, only to lose them. I wasn't prepared for that. :nope:

That's very hard, but at least you know you can get pregnant! That's a start.


----------



## HomeEdMom

Brooklyn is beautiful, what a handsome chappie. If he is struggling to settle on his back you could try swaddle him. However one of my girls always tummy slept, I was terrified to a degree but eventually relaxed thinking that I was right there when she slept and stats are still very low. Your sore nipples - nightmare! No words of wisdom except to persevere with what you are doing, your bbs will eventually toughen up. If you give up breastfeeding don't feel too bad, you have given Brooklyn a great start.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cabbage leaves are supposed to bevery good . Pop them in the fridge to cool them down and then put over your boobs :) my sister swore by them for instant relief !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all xxxx my nipples have scabs over them and around where they attach to he breast it's awful:( been putting lots of the cream on they suggested but even with the shields I'm still scared to try! Hurts to put the cream on even:( but I will try xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Aw hun - hope you can get some relief soon - but I agree with what the other ladies have said you have given your beautiful Brooklyn a very good start. I found the cream worked for me hope it does for you as well:hugs:

Josie - Still in limbo land? - like me think I might test tomorrow just cos I can:haha:

Cry - I also had back to back losses - they suck don't they, don't give up hum:hugs:

Lisa - Hope Caitlin is feeling better tonight and you manage to get some rest:hugs:

AFM - CD 34 8DPO still getting POS OPKs - so going to test tomorrow:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - that's what we are here for and we understand xx

Hi Garf - yes still in limbo land, wondering whether to go to the docs or just wait. Good luck with the testing, keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Becks - hope the scabs heal soon hun, there is so much pressure to bf but you have to do what is right for you and Brooklyn, hope you are ok xx

Not long for you Creative, so exciting.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo I hope so I really do and I do feel the pressure from the midwives I must admit not sure if they meant to but it did come across that way! Good luck for testing Fi:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks do what is right for you !!! Do not feel pressured , generations of kids grow up without ever having the breast an do just fine :) im goona try but I will also have bottles on standby without hesitation !! Putting pressure on yourself is one thing but others putting pressure on you when ya already feel bad is another !! Hope it works out for you whatever way is best for you and Brooklyn .


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thank you that means a lot. Been a hard night and also Brooklyns cord is gunky and a bit smelly so rang hospital mw. Might have to have her take a look tomorrow. They checked it Sat and it was fine then Sunday it's smelling awful:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks those first few days are very hard. Look back on my posts she caitlin first arrived, same as you I had very sore nipples and was a hormonal wreck, but the hormones have settled down now, only the occasional hormonal episode now. The bf did get easier.

We are put under pressure to bf and we want so badly to do it, but a large number of ladies struggle, whilst I was in hosp there were two first time moms really struggling.

I had problems bf my first, when he was 10 days old he was back in hosp due to weight loss, plus he used to cry/scream all the time. They wanted to do tests on him, but whilst there they gave us a bottle of SMA and be wolfed it down. Poor little might was starving!

Even though the bf obviously wasn't working there was still pressure for me to continue.

We moved to formula with a little bit of bf. I used to express and all I'd get would be 25ml!

My eldest hasn't suffered from not being bf fully, he is a fabulous young man, has always been healthy and clever as he has just started at a Grammer school, so bf is not the be all and end all.

As mothers we want to do it, but if it isn't working its much better for you and Brooklyn to move to bottles 

As Karen mentioned I think. Breast milk rubbed onto your nipples is good.

For you at the moment, expressing would be a good way to go, Brooklyn would still get your milk, it would keep your supply going and help your nipples mend.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for that I've really been beating myself up over it:( feelin down today. Brooklyn has doctors at 5.20 as mw believes as we do he has an infection in his cord stump, it smells foul and the redness is extending into his belly. Sat when the mw's checked it they said it was fine. Hospital told me to put the nappy over the top and leave it alone unless gunky which I've since found I should of been folding the nappy under and cleaning with every nappy change. Really angry I was given such crap advice but I have to say I've done that with the other children and there's never been a problem. No idea what they will give him but dh have to take him without me as I won't be able to walk up there:( xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Poor baby. I'm so sorry you were given bad advice. I hope his cord heals quickly without problems. I agree. You must do what is best for you and Brooklyn. If you don't want to give up breastfeeding, then, like Lisa said, try pumping. Even just a few feedings a day would help your nipples heal. For me, it didn't hurt as much as the baby latching in those first weeks. Good luck and :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I've frightened myself with Google where it's saying an infection like this us v serious and can result in hospital treatment:( really worried as the redness surrounding it seems worse today:( if they'd have given me the proper advice I would have followed it to the letter:( xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Aw poor Brooklyn - oh hun looks like you are both having a tough time of it at the moment BIG :hugs: hope it gets better soon.:flower:

Cry - Hope you are okay hun :hugs:

Lisa - Hows Caitlin? - sounds more like you are in a routine now:happydance:

Left - Hope you are okay hun - how's the symptoms?:flower:

Creative - How long have you got left now?:flower:

Josie - I'm out of limbo land now - she got me this morning.:growlmad:hope she keeps away for you - is that a bit of a temp spike there?:hugs:

Home - How are you today hun :happydance:

AFM - I feel very sad today, maybe that's because hubby chose last night to have the talk:cry: I've told him if he really doesn't want to try anymore then it's time for the snip!:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, hopefully doc can give you something for Brooklyn and it will get sorted.

Got Caitlin weighed again today, no weight gain since last wed but that was the docs scales and today was Hv scales, but I'm not concerned.

Hopefully when her snuffle clears up she'll have a growth spurt.

Jo, I noticed your temp spike too!

The last 2 nights Caitlin has slept for 6 hours !


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing okay, Fiona. How are you? Sorry AF got you. 

How do you feel about that talk? Do you think he's just worried? When my DH was acting strange, I asked if he didn't want to try anymore, and he said "I just don't like seeing you let down or upset." So it could be a mix of emotions... I wish the best for you in whatever y'all decide. 

Lisa - Yay for 6 hours of sleep! That's great.


----------



## Oasis717

6 hours wow that's brilliant I had one hour last night! I feel terrible without Brooklyn and they're only up the road:( it is infected dh just rang and he has to have antibiotics at just 3 days old:( have any of you ladies got any advice for getting him to take the syringe without choking I'd hate that to happen. How do I give it to him do I sit him up, lay back. I haven't a clue?? Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

My sister had to give anti biotics in a syringe to her LO at 2 weeks old . She lay her back a little and just gave a little bit by bit into her mouth .


----------



## Creative

The key is so sit at a similar angle and set up as you would use to breast feed or bottle feed. introduce the syringe into the mouth and drip it in bit by bit. Take your time and then finish off with a feed.


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Creative - How long have you got left now?:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> X

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow which is 35 days to go. I have been told that by a week on Saturday I can have my homebirth so it really isn't very long at all now!


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative it's so near now !!!!!! Are you excited ??? Any strong feelings on gender ????? Me I think girl !!!


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - Looks like I have a BFP! It started same as my chemical, with three days of heavy brown spotting, but that tapered off, temp went up, and BFP!


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Creative it's so near now !!!!!! Are you excited ??? Any strong feelings on gender ????? Me I think girl !!!

I think boy, but would really love another girl! It is getting exciting now. Can't sleep due to weeing all night, being uncomfortable in bed and baby having a disco.
Need to go to my mums and get all our stuff round. Doing a fair bit of nesting at the moment. We were going tomorrow to get it all, but OH drives a charity bus and the door is broken so tomorrow he had to take it over to Huddersfield and who knows how long the repair will take. ARRGGHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Giving it to him very slowly, a tiny bit at a time, is good. If you have problems getting him to take the syringe, you could also mix it with an ounce of milk at his feeding time. Only give him an ounce with the medicine to make sure he gets it all. Then give him the rest of the milk. 

Karen - Congratulations on your home birth! You must be excited.

Congratulations Driving! H&H 9 months to you and your little one.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for all the advice ladies v much appreciated as I've never done this beforexxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Blimey it has been busy on here. I have still been stalking. Just been busy. Congratulations Driving - so pleased for you, bet you are on cloud 9. 

Becks - hope it doesn't take too long for the antibiotics to kick in, Brooklyn will be ok hun, he has super parents to love him. 

Fi - sorry to hear that AF is here and you have had the talk. I think people are right, things are said because it hurts to go through the pain again and again, the disappointment etc. I don't know how many times I have said that I am going to give up. Hope you are ok, big hugs xx

Lisa - 6 hours, that's great. Glad things are settling down for you xx

How are you Crystal? 

Creative - won't be long now, getting excited for you. I think a boy. I hope the charity bus gets fixed soon. So pleased for you being able to have home birth, bet that puts your mind at rest. 

Regina - how's your bump coming along?

Is everybody else ok???

AFM - yes, temp went up this morning but to be honest, I am sick of this and expecting/hoping AF comes because then you won't be disappointed, does that make sense.


----------



## josie1234

tomorrow will be cd 43!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn actually liked the medicine and sat happily eating it bit by bit lol. Crazy boy xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Driving280 said:


> Hi all - Looks like I have a BFP! It started same as my chemical, with three days of heavy brown spotting, but that tapered off, temp went up, and BFP!

So sorry I missed your exciting post. That's looking like really fantastic news. You must be over the moon!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, Brooklyn sounds a good un. That should sort things out .

Driving, congrats. Glad you came back.


----------



## Creative

Just keep an eye on the stump now and track any redness. Also look out for antibiotic rash. Hope it works very quickly!


----------



## garfie

Becks - Hope Brooklyn is on the mend soon:happydance:

Driving - a HUGE congrats sit back and relax now mama:hugs:

Lisa - 6 hours that's great news she is getting more into a routine now which must make it easier for you:flower:

Regina - Happy V Day :happydance::happydance:

Josie - Any news?:hugs:

AFM - She came yesterday even though today I had a nice temp spike - not sure if I'm coming down with something I feel really hot and just generally yukky.

Spoke to hubby last night and he said no more talk off snippity until the New Year:happydance: so I pushed my luck and said I'll order some OPKs then he sighed and said I suppose so - for now he is still on board come on rainbow baby climb in mummys tummy you only have a few more months:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Creative said:


> Just keep an eye on the stump now and track any redness. Also look out for antibiotic rash. Hope it works very quickly!

Thank you, it looks better today and he is still happily taking the medicine with no side effects it would seem so hopefully it won't b long and it will have gone. Had a lovely bf expert round this morning, she got Brooklyn on the breast but it was excruciating and I bled:( so she has arranged to come back tomorrow bringing a breast pump for me for the next couple of weeks which is lovely of her:) so hoping I can give Brooklyn expresses bm until my nipples heal:) xxxxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> Just keep an eye on the stump now and track any redness. Also look out for antibiotic rash. Hope it works very quickly!
> 
> Thank you, it looks better today and he is still happily taking the medicine with no side effects it would seem so hopefully it won't b long and it will have gone. Had a lovely bf expert round this morning, she got Brooklyn on the breast but it was excruciating and I bled:( so she has arranged to come back tomorrow bringing a breast pump for me for the next couple of weeks which is lovely of her:) so hoping I can give Brooklyn expresses bm until my nipples heal:) xxxxxClick to expand...

after my first I ended up in hospital with mastitis and was simply told to give up rather than be helped to achieve what I wanted to do. With the second I chickened out and bottle fed and with my third I got a lovely supportive breast feed councillor who sorted me out (not without pain) which allowed me to feed for nearly two years.Sounds lovely that you now have support in place.


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, all. It is good to be here, though I am still so nervous. I literally go to the bathroom every 20 minutes to check tp. One question - did you guys continue charting after your bfp? My temp went down again (not below coverline) so extra stress there...


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I'm glad you have a good BF expert. I hope she can help you achieve what you want. It's great he likes the medicine and is looking better! 

Fiona - Congrats on getting to continue to try. Fingers crossed it happens before the new year!

Driving - It's completely normal to check every time you go to the bathroom and sometimes when you don't need to go. They say it's best to stop temping as it will drive you crazy.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, how are you all

Fiona - glad that you are still trying, don't you wish that we could just not bother with opk/temperature monitoring etc and live in hope that it will just happen without any stress or thinking about it. Good luck hun xx

AFM - still no news. I woke up at 3.45 am and couldn't get back to sleep so took temp so will prob have to disregard it. Still BFN's. Can't believe how long this cycle is, I stopped taking B6 tablets ages ago, probably half way in cycle. No symptoms or anything, been crampy for few days now but no sign of AF yet. I do HPT each morning but no signs of anything. This is ridiculous. I spoke to doctors yesterday and they said to wait another 2 weeks before going to see them. Getting worried that something is wrong, if AF comes then at least that will mean I can start again with hopefully a shorter cycle (but not too short).


----------



## josie1234

Glad things are looking better for Brooklyn, Becks. Bless him. It is good that he is liking his medicine. Hope that the nipples are getting better, it will take a bit of time but if you can express then at least that's something.


----------



## josie1234

Morning how is everyone today? 

Well I am now cd 44 and ff has now put me ov cd 41. Wish AF would come :-(


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo how frustrating for you !!! Have you ever had a cycle as long as this . I see on your chart that your Opk was negative on cd41 ..... Hang n there hope you get some answers soon !


----------



## Creative

josie1234 said:


> Morning how is everyone today?
> 
> Well I am now cd 44 and ff has now put me ov cd 41. Wish AF would come :-(

Hoping AF pays a visit soon. How frustrating for you!


----------



## garfie

Josie - Grrrrr I hate it when it does that - hope you get some answers soon.:hugs:

AFM - I had a little cry this morning (just as hubby was going out to work) he came and cuddled me - he said he thinks we are getting to old to have another baby and my eldest will be 13 next year. He wishes it could have been different but it obviously isn't meant to be. He doesn't care what anyone else thinks (family, friends etc) he is happy with our life a baby would have been a bonus but now it's time to stop and for us to all try and move on.

Quite a speech from him really - so I cried some more and said well if that's how you feel you best make an appointment (I haven't told him it takes weeks to get one):haha:

So I am hoping in the meantime our miracle happens - but with my cycles getting longer and my AF getting shorter/lighter I don't think it will happen:cry:

Last ditch attempt this month Im buying a saliva test kit - I seem to have exhausted every other gadget going:blush:

Wish me luck time is running out:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies, yes it is getting me down. Never thought I would wish AF here. I know, I don't think I ov on CD 41.

Fiona - sorry that you are upset hun, hope you are ok, big hugs xxx I do hope that you get your sticky bean before then. Shame you can't get away for a few days to relax. FX for you and sending PMA your way. xxxx


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Josie - Grrrrr I hate it when it does that - hope you get some answers soon.:hugs:
> 
> AFM - I had a little cry this morning (just as hubby was going out to work) he came and cuddled me - he said he thinks we are getting to old to have another baby and my eldest will be 13 next year. He wishes it could have been different but it obviously isn't meant to be. He doesn't care what anyone else thinks (family, friends etc) he is happy with our life a baby would have been a bonus but now it's time to stop and for us to all try and move on.
> 
> Quite a speech from him really - so I cried some more and said well if that's how you feel you best make an appointment (I haven't told him it takes weeks to get one):haha:
> 
> So I am hoping in the meantime our miracle happens - but with my cycles getting longer and my AF getting shorter/lighter I don't think it will happen:cry:
> 
> Last ditch attempt this month Im buying a saliva test kit - I seem to have exhausted every other gadget going:blush:
> 
> Wish me luck time is running out:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Tell him my oldest is 22! My youngest is 14! :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, so fustrating for you.

Fiona. Big hugs, it's a difficult decision. My DH will now be having snip but I don't want him to.

He saw doc 24th sept and had clinic appointment a couple of weeks ago and has his snip booked in for 20th nov!

My oldest will be 12 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

Fi I'm sorry you are so upset:( I really hope a miracle happens for you before then xxxxx
I had my last mw home visit this morning which has left me happy and sad, Brooklyn is doing fabulous, he's put on weight in just these few days and us now 9lb from 8 12. She was v pleased with his belly button and said its healing v well so antibiotics have done their job. She said he's pink, happy, alert and doing v well. But unfortunately we had to take the decision for me to stop trying to bf. the trauma to my nipples is v bad and even the breast pump was far too painful. In light of how much pain I'm in and how much bleeding there is every time I try she advises I stop. She tried to tell me I've done everything I could and gave him two whole days of colostrum etc but inside I'm really devastated. I know I should just accept it and move forward as she said but it's so hard. It's failed for the 3rd time and I can't help feeling it's my fault. I loved the closeness of bf and knowing I was doing everything I could to give him the best. Maybe it's my hormones but I just feel so v sad about it xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Fi I'm sorry you are so upset:( I really hope a miracle happens for you before then xxxxx
> I had my last mw home visit this morning which has left me happy and sad, Brooklyn is doing fabulous, he's put on weight in just these few days and us now 9lb from 8 12. She was v pleased with his belly button and said its healing v well so antibiotics have done their job. She said he's pink, happy, alert and doing v well. But unfortunately we had to take the decision for me to stop trying to bf. the trauma to my nipples is v bad and even the breast pump was far too painful. In light of how much pain I'm in and how much bleeding there is every time I try she advises I stop. She tried to tell me I've done everything I could and gave him two whole days of colostrum etc but inside I'm really devastated. I know I should just accept it and move forward as she said but it's so hard. It's failed for the 3rd time and I can't help feeling it's my fault. I loved the closeness of bf and knowing I was doing everything I could to give him the best. Maybe it's my hormones but I just feel so v sad about it xxxxx

I can understand why you feel like you do and at the moment your hormones are making everything seem that much worse

You have done your best with the bf but its no good for you or Brooklyn if its causing you so much pain. You can still have nice cuddles with him and now he is being bottle fed Adam gets to be more involved too.

Afm had GTT test at hosp this morning for diabetes. Will get results on 4th November.

Caitlin slept from 11pm last night until 6.00am this morning! She is still very snuffly.


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> but inside I'm really devastated. I know I should just accept it and move forward as she said but it's so hard. It's failed for the 3rd time and I can't help feeling it's my fault. I loved the closeness of bf and knowing I was doing everything I could to give him the best. Maybe it's my hormones but I just feel so v sad about it xxxxx

i understand that, but there comes a time when you need to make hard decisions to be a better mum. Being in pain was not going to help you bond. Hope they heal quickly and that you start to feel peace about your choice! 2 days is better than none and it was a sacrifice you made. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

God the hormones def are bad I cried my eyes out at those replies, thank you, don't know what I'd do without you ladies, no matter what you always make me feel better xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Becks. I wonder what causes that to happen. You have done everything you can do. I hope you don't beat yourself up too much over it. 

Fiona - :hugs: I hope you get your miracle soon! 

As for ages, our oldest child I gave birth to is 21. Youngest is 4. My husband's oldest is 32. 

Lisa - It's wonderful she's sleeping so well. I hope she gets over her cold soon.


----------



## josie1234

You have done so well Becks, try not to beat yourself up, you have given him a good start hun and the most important thing is yours and his health. He has a mum who loves him so much and that's what counts. Hope the hormones settle soon xx

Lisa - that's great, she is a little star. Hope her snuffles go soon xx

Creative - you are so right x

Still no news :-(


----------



## garfie

Josie - Just a thought are you still doing lots of classes and exercising or have you cut that back - sometimes that can interfere with our monthlies - hope you get an answer soon or better still a BFP:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks that sounds so hard :( I'm sure its a mixture of hormones and the fact that you wanted to BF . Brooklyn is such a dote and I loveeee his hat ! Can I ask where you got it from ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie hugs for you too . Is OH really determind about stopping ? Does he really have his mind made up,or is he just upset seeng you trying ? Maybe he is trying to save you what he sees as pain ? Make sure your 100% with the decision too after all your one half of the relationship xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
In the mean time I'm keeping absolutly everything crossed for you for this cycle . 

Jo I'm baffled !! Can only imagine how frustrated you are ? Did the doctor say anything but wait 2 weeks ?? I'm hoping you hav e answers soon Hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Fiona - this is probably the least classes I have done. I took loads over August due to people going on holiday so I covered a lot then but they have gone back down now. I have also done less because I have had things on at weekends, so I haven't done my classes on a weekend for about 3 weeks so I can't see how it is that. Also with being on holiday I've missed a few too. I just don't know. I didn't actually speak to the doctor, it was the receptionist. Hopefully I will have an answer soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, feeling a little better tonight, really trying not to dwell and concentrate on how happy he is, he's trying to smile we've had a few half ones:) he's literally slept almost round the clock last two days I've had to wait for feeds for cuddles! He wouldn't go in his basket at all but does all the time now. His hat is cute:) dh bought from Ebay as you can personalise them:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks you sound a bit brighter now. Those hormones are play havoc with you, I was he same, crying all the time because there would be no more babies!

I feel a lot more together now, just the odd little moment!

Brooklyn sounds a lot happier now.

Caitlin has slept from 11-5, had a quick feed and is trying to go back to sleep but she is so bunged up!

She had 100ml of formula before she settled last night. Over the weekend she seemed to sleep a lot but all she wanted to do yesterday was feed. Although she was very good and slept for the 2 hours I was at the hospital.


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Becks you sound a bit brighter now. Those hormones are play havoc with you, I was he same, crying all the time because there would be no more babies!
> 
> I feel a lot more together now, just the odd little moment!
> 
> Brooklyn sounds a lot happier now.
> 
> Caitlin has slept from 11-5, had a quick feed and is trying to go back to sleep but she is so bunged up!
> 
> She had 100ml of formula before she settled last night. Over the weekend she seemed to sleep a lot but all she wanted to do yesterday was feed. Although she was very good and slept for the 2 hours I was at the hospital.

I bought a lovely pink bear off ebay for Caitlin for Christmas. It has a little jumper on with her name 'Caitlin Erin' embroidered in pink with her DOB on it too. It came yesterday all packaged in a lovely bag. We have bought each of the kids a bear as a first Christmas present over the years.

Becks have you missed one of your dd off your signature?


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh thanks Becks I'm onto that today :) eBay is my new friend :) I've decided to do nursery in tatty teddy theme :) ooh and those half smiles there is nothing quite like it ! 

AFM : I have pulled something in my groin !! I can't walk , in agony ! Can't lie down and can't sit !!! Errrrrrrrrrr at least that's what it feels like . Hope its not the start of SPD I think its called ?


----------



## Oasis717

He's a lot happier since the infection was gone but I wish he didn't poo quite so much!! It's all I seem to do lol. Oh yes I deleted my eldest by mistake I've been adjusting my sig silly me:) here's Brooklyn just after breakfast:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

I was feeding Caitlin last night and I had to change her twice due to poo!


----------



## Oasis717

He poos three times in half hour sometimes, just spoken to the doc and he says it's normal. It literally explodes out! Xxx


----------



## Creative

talking poo, when Eden was tiny for the first six months she would only poo once every ten days. by the time she went it was fermented and used to literally cover everything in a huge explosion. We kept taking her to the doctors and eventually she got a barium enema. They spotted a narrowing in her gut and inflated it with a balloon. From that day onward she poo'd once a day regular as clockwork!


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you got it sorted! Sympathise with the explosions lol Brooklyn has a v explosive bum! I braved the scales today:) I've lost 21lb since Friday, I was getting a bit bothered til today as I still looked pregnant but it's gone down a lot today I think. I'm now only 5lb up from my pre pregnancy weight so I think I've done really well:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Awww. Sweet baby! Love those tiny smiles! I'm so glad y'all are doing well. No matter how much weight you gain, it takes a while for all that swelling to go down so you won't look pregnant anymore. Only gaining 26 pounds, you'll probably be back to your prepregnancy weight before next week.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal the weight mostly went on at the end but it must have been a lot of swelling etc too cause I can't believe how quickly it's all coming off:) still bleeding quite a lot though:( as I was overweight to start I feel really pleased to nearly be back where I was and can now carry on with the weightloss as I was when I got pregnant. I do miss being pregnant, I mostly miss feeling him moving and kicking which is daft as I can cuddle and kiss him now but I miss that feeling that we were one. I was just looking up how long is recommended before trying again after giving birth and everything I've read says at least 6 months and ideally a year but I don't think I have a year. Maybe? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks he is so adorable !!!! Seriously he brings tears to my eyes . And I can so tell our new mums a besotted with their new arrivals . Its so so lovely xxxxxx 

AFM I am in AGONY today , didn't sleep ne wink last night and went to Doctor this am . I bloody have a groin strain and it is so so sore . I'm thankful its not more serious or the start of SPD but none the less its bloody agony !!! Think I did it carrying a heavy shopping bag carrying fabric softener on sale !!!! That will teach me !! And Sean has no empathy he is having a disco in there :) oh felt him move for the first time last night he was over the moon :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I know he's so beautiful and just gets even more gorgeous everyday. Ooo that sounds painful you poor thing:( funny how I've forgotten all the pains I had at the end that's just reminded me you saying that! Those lightning pains I had those last two weeks were horrendous! Really hope it eases for you soon xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks he's lovely, got that lovely new born look.

Caitlin doesn't have that anymore.

We are getting lots of smiles now and you can see her eyes following you when you move round. When I was talking to her on Tuesday she was making little noises back at me.

Regina, hope the pain gets a bit easier.

Jo any news from you?

Hi to everyone else.

We are off to Wales on Saturday for the week. We haven't a lot of room on the car for luggage so we are only taking he bare minimum as Caitlin will need a lot of stuff.

Weather at the moment looking a bit dodgy but we'll make the most of it.


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies
Regina - hope the pain eases hun, sounds terrible.

Becks - hat is so cute but so is Brooklyn. Are the nipples getting better? 

Lisa - hope you have a lovely time away. No still no news. Temp dip yest so was expecting AF and was crampy but NOPE. Temp gone up again and FF now given me cross hairs again. Grrrr. Fed up


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, he's given us a few half smiles already, since the infection went he's good as gold and barely cries at all, just when he's hungry. My nipples are almost back to normal and as my milk is still there I'm half tempted to use nipple shields and see what happens. Although the mw did say they could just get sore again. Will have a think:) can't believe he's a week old today! I wouldn't change a thing and I'd do it all again in an instant. Got 6 hours sleep last night and by god it makes a difference lol xxxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Creative. I cannot believe you are there .... Two of my babies came at this point in pregnancy, my advice to you is just be prepared. 

Driving I haven't met you .... but congrats x x 

Josie - watching the temps is a pita... I understand. But please do not give up.... I just had the most unexpected surprise yet my charts are not adding up either. CD 38 today and all good. 

Garfie .... The talk .. That's just DH is trying to protect you from all the hurt and pain honey, I would not rush to an appointment though, if you feel that way tell him one last shot. I had to hide a few of my wobbles moments from DH as I'm afraid he would feel that way too and I am not ready to give up.

Becks, I am sorry. Those stopping bf hormones will make you cry a whole lot. But you know you did great, and you persevered, a lesser person would just give up on day 1. Brooklyn is lovely. 

Lisa - Caitlin is cute, the smiles are gorgeous and huge at that stage.

Left wondering.... Gross strain is incredably painful, DH has had it ... Don't want to scare you but it takes a while to heal,this is normal though. He can't lift his leg yet if he puts his hand under it it moves without pain. Very strange.. Hugs x 

Crystal - how are you?

Me...... Well I have news ... my chart is all over the place, actually my temps are worrying low this week but I am hoping it's just the change in the weather. Initially I thought I ovulated in cd14 then my tests went negative by Cd30 so I figured I wasn't pregnant and stopped testing. 
Last week I tracked my OPKs and they got darker and darker ... we got DTD three times over my 'peak' days however it bothered me that I didn't have ewcm it seemed creamy and things didn't add up. Then the heartburn kicked in - hhhhhmmmm I only get heartburn when I am pg .... I haven't even had a period yet, nothing. 
So I did an internet cheapie and the line was barely there, I mean you couldn't even see it if you looked long enough. 
Then I got a FRER 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/CATZATHOME/photo-2.jpg

Okay so I am not excited yet, but I am going to retest tomorrow as it will have been a couple of days. If my line is darker then I am calling myself officially pg.


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I'm so excited for you! Can totally understand your reservations, I've been there, but if that line darkens up for you next test they'll be no denying it! Will be on the edge if my seat til you do lol!! Xxxx


----------



## Creative

Fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait for another test to confirm it!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## josie1234

omg, I will also be on the edge of my seat for the next test, Home!!!!

Fingers crossed for you, everything crossed in fact, well maybe not everything as DH is home lol. Good luck hun.


----------



## Left wonderin

Home ed how exciting , keeping everything crossed here but that test loos very positive to me :)


----------



## crysshae

Lol Jo! I hope you have some answers on your cycle soon. 

Home - I'll cross everything for you! I'm not supposed to try this month, so I can. Lol. Tentative congratulations! I hope the tests get darker and darker. I'm doing okay. :flower:

Regina - I hope your groin strain heals very soon and leaves you pain free. 

Becks - That's exciting you are thinking about trying to BF again. If you do, I hope it works out wonderfully!

Lisa - Enjoy your trip to Wales.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jo not EVERYTHING crossed that did make me laugh! Enjoy seeing hubby:) Going to give Brooklyn his first bath, hope he doesn't cry too much! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope he likes it!


----------



## mandy1971

Hey danca, great idea for a thread,could you add me to the front page? 

I'll get stuck into actually reading the thread on my days off next week as working nights just now,boo! 
looking forward to getting to know you all... Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome Mandy, glad you found us. I'll put you at the front.

Becks hope Brooklyn likes his bath


----------



## Oasis717

Welcome Mandy:) he wasn't too bad in the bath just a little cry:) got lovely curly hair on the top now lol xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Mandy, welcome to this lucky thread, good luck to you hun on your ttc journey.

Becks - aw bless, bet he looked so cute.

Still no answers as yet. Now CD 46 (will I make it to CD 50? or even longer - blimey!!), FF says 5 DPO but don't believe it lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy crap Jo !!! Is this the longest cycle you have ever had ?? 
Welcome Mandy :) looking forward to getting to know you . 
Becks Awh , sounds like Brooklyn did really well and too cute for the Curley hair :) 

AFM : have not moved all day , groin strain feeling a little less sore , can now shuffle to the loo all by myself :) things are looking up


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina, yep defo the longest cycle I've ever had. Think the longest before this one was 35 days. 

Hope the groin pain eases up soon hun, are you managing to rest? Have you seen the doc?


----------



## Oasis717

You poor thing Regina sounds v painful!! Hope you can get some rest. Jo it is a v long cycle! Considering the length of your last one xxx.


----------



## josie1234

I know.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes went to the doc yesterday , definitely a groin strain . Feeling a little better sine I have not moved literally all day long !!! Few days rest and I should be right as rain . It's a bad thing when the only thing you can move is your fingers . I planned the nursery today . Doing Tatty Teddy Theme, so spent a fortune on ebay today lol....

now to buy paint and put OH to work over the next couple of weeks lol..... I know its more for me than baby as he won't use it for ages lol !!!!! But I can't wait !!


----------



## dancareoi

Home, just noticed your bfp news. Congrats and lots of sticky dust . Keep us updated with those tests

Doesn't seen a minute now since Becks and I were posting our bfp news and scrutinising hpt for those lines.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa I know! It doesn't seem long enough it feels like only a few weeks ago you were telling me my line was definitely getting darker! Xx x


----------



## HomeEdMom

Well I couldn't wait till tomorrow, I caved and used my only other FRER. Sadly it wasn't darker so I am now none the wiser .... Is it left overs or am I pg. However what throws me is the fact my temps are nose diving :((, I have a bad feeling. I wonder if I used progesterone cream or would that just give false hope ... I'm already taking baby aspirin and I have my clexane ready for as soon as I can confirm. Doc app booked for the 5th just in case, I booked it because we always have to wait ages to get seen.


----------



## Oasis717

I was in exactly this position after my second mc last year in September, it took a long, long time, weeks, for the hcg to leave my system but all of a sudden in the nov my tests suddenly got a bit darker and stayed like that for two days til they lightened again, I didn't know where I was or if I was pregnant or not:( it's awful being stuck in limbo and the only way to really tell is to get blood tests done. Unfortunately my doc wasn't willing to and in the end af started anyway in dec which gave me my answer. But then in jan I got pregnant again and now look! Brooklyn is here. So whether it's now or the next cycle or so you will get there xxxxxx really hope you get some answers soon xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Home, that's quite a frustrating position to be in. Hoping it is a sticky.:hugs:

I can't believe that 22 years ago this morning I was giving birth to my first baby and now 22 years later I am awaiting my new one.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow creative that's some story !!! Not too long to wait now ;) 

Becks every time I see Brooklyn little face I well up !!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thanks Regina, you will have another little face to make you well up soon enough! I know what you mean I sit and stare at him for ages he's so beautiful and perfect and I can't believe he's here! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

I was thinking the same the other day, that it doesn't seem that long ago when you had your BFPs, Lisa and Becks. Time has flown by. And now you have 2 beautiful babies, bet you are so chuffed. Any more recent photos of Caitlin Lisa? 

Home - fingers crossed for you hun. I don't ever seem to understand my charts, temps always up and down. Hope temps start going back up for you xx

Creative - blimey 22 years ago and doing it all again. Bet you can't wait, hope time goes quick for you but not too quick if you know what I mean. 

AFM - Still no news.


----------



## josie1234

Morning how is everyone today?
Didn't sleep very well last night as sinuses playing up so that may account for temp rise. Still BFN.


----------



## Oasis717

What hpt are you using Jo? Xx.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Jo - At last you are in the TWW - wow what a hell of a cycle this has been for you - all worth it if there's a BFP at the end:happydance:

Becks - Did he like his first bath? - Hope his belly button has healed and you are also on the road to recovery:hugs:

Regina - Ouchie - hope all the rest is doing you good (get used to it - the rest that is) you will need it more and more over the coming weeks:flower:

Creative - Are you next up?:flower:

Dance - How is that gorgeous little girl of yours :happydance:

Home - I could see that line - lovely and clear fingers crossed for you hun:happydance:

Mandy - Welcome hun :hugs:

Cry - How are you hun?

AFM - So last month was a bit of a weird cycle to say the least :wacko: this month I bought some new OPKs and now I'm ready.

So I tested CD5 (old batch and got a POS) thought :haha: you're not catching me this time.

CD6 tested again (new batch) and deff POS - so it looks like my cycle is going to be a short one this month - maybe?

Maybe I am already PG - nope took a IC deff NEG:dohh:

So I will put up my CD4,5,6 OPK for you all to stalk - as I really don't have a clue anymore - one final thought maybe the perimenapause:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

1st pic cd4(neg) cd5 (pos old batch)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

Cd6 pos opk - today ?????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Becks - I am using ones I got off internet, are they IC? I am not sure. I got sent 30 by mistake instead of my opks lol. I did do a Clearblue one about a week or so ago.

Garf - that is defo positive hun. It is frustrating when it is hard to interpret/understand your chart/cycle. Sending positive vibes to you hun, hope this is your month xxx

I don't know if FF is correct in interpreting when I have ov. I have no opks left (obv it being such a long cycle)!! so I don't really know when I ov. I just want to know if AF is coming or a BFP. Come on......not too much to ask. I just want to know. I have had times when I thought AF was coming but no. We will see. Until then, I just keep waiting. :wacko::coffee::sleep:

Hope everyone has a good day. What are you up to? I am just making my mum's Christmas cake, I end up making about 6 each year, but each one has different tastes (ie no nuts, no peel etc etc). One thing, I put plenty of brandy in lol. I don't even like Christmas cake but always make one for DH.


----------



## garfie

Josie I really hope you get your bfp - so here's today's opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Those ic's are not brill for early testing Jo so def hope for you and I'm so so hoping. You deserve it so much. Keeping absolutely everything (inc legs lol) crossed for you and hope those temps stay up! Xx. X 
Fi I wouldn't say he liked the bath lol but def not hated. Belly button is cute as a button now. I just need to get my appetite back as have not really been eating, not sure if the lack if sleep (3/4 hours a night) is responsible but just not feeling v hungry and struggling when I do eat. I can't seem to see your pics Fi:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all.

We are now down in South Wales, bracing ourselves for the storm!

Becks, glad Brooklyns belly button is sorted now. Lack of sleep is not easy and you forget how tired you get. Caitlin did 5 hours in one go last night, but is still really snuffling.

Jo, perhaps those IC you have are a duff batch 

Fiona, that looks like a positive to me, time to get busy!

Caitlin has started to move herself backwards by bending her back and pushing down with her feet, getting lots of smiles, but her sad face is just the funniest and cutest thing ever. Been trying to get photo of smile or sad face but no luck with either so far.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok in the storms, I have been awake since 6, listening to the rain and winds. Yes, maybe you are right, IC's are probably not the most reliable. 

Lisa - hope you have a lovely time away and that the weather improves for you. How long are you there for? Caitlin sounds adorable, looking forward to seeing the pics. 

Becks - thanks for your kinds words, it means a lot xx. I am glad that Brooklyn's belly button is all better. Just make sure you eat little and often and drink plenty of fluids. 

Fiona - FX'd for you, get busy lol. 

Creative - how are you doing hun?

Home - any more news from you? Are you testing every day and are the lines getting darker?

I've cancelled my Buggyfit this morning due to the weather. If anyone has a moment, feel free to look at my pages - www.facebook.com/BuggyfitHunts, www.facebook.com/GiJoFitness and www.gijofitness.com. Thanks x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , hope everyone in the UK is keeping warm and safe . Here in Ireland its a beautiful autum day :) my groin strain is so much better , I can walk now :) and sleep comfortably which is a relief :) Baby Bowe is having daily discos :) I'm also getting lots of tightening on my bump . Not painful but uncomfortable . Its been happening on and off for a few weeks now .


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina. So glad that the groin strain is better. Weather seems to have calmed a lot since last night/early morning. Have you any bump pics? Would love to see one. Does the tightening happen regularly?


----------



## Oasis717

Good old Braxton hicks Regina! Mine were so painful towards the end but being my 4th I was told they would be! Mine started at 24 weeks, so glad your groin is better what a relief! Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Temps are looking really good Jo:) xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Do you think so? I am not very patient and this waiting game is driving me:wacko:


----------



## garfie

Jo - still no news I guess? - I swear by Superdrug tests and I did one this morning - NEG:cry: at least you still have hope:flower:

Regina - Glad you are feeling much better and if you think the BH are bad wait until the real thing:winkwink:

AFM - I finally plucked up the courage to speak to my Dr - she is ordering tests as she feels that my cycle is a little bit wonky:haha: you don't say

So the tests are CD1-CD3, PCOS blood test, CD21, Ruebella????, Hir?????, a full scan to check ovaries, lining, tubes etc and all this can be done locally wtf I had to travel round England last time - which pissed hubby off taking time off work:wacko:

Also she has requested a sperm test for hubby - everyone else has said it can't be him you have been pregnant before and since it must be you, your age etc (I'm sure you ladies understand):dohh: 

So now I have to think of a way to sell it to him - also I am going to say until I have all my tests done there is no way we can possibly stop:haha:

Wish me luck, he is away tonight so we will have to catch up tomorrow after work.

One thing she did say was that I might have retained products after the DNC - please I hope not:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

garfie said:


> Jo - still no news I guess? - I swear by Superdrug tests and I did one this morning - NEG:cry: at least you still have hope:flower:
> 
> Regina - Glad you are feeling much better and if you think the BH are bad wait until the real thing:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I finally plucked up the courage to speak to my Dr - she is ordering tests as she feels that my cycle is a little bit wonky:haha: you don't say
> 
> So the tests are CD1-CD3, PCOS blood test, CD21, Ruebella????, Hir?????, a full scan to check ovaries, lining, tubes etc and all this can be done locally wtf I had to travel round England last time - which pissed hubby off taking time off work:wacko:
> 
> Also she has requested a sperm test for hubby - everyone else has said it can't be him you have been pregnant before and since it must be you, your age etc (I'm sure you ladies understand):dohh:
> 
> So now I have to think of a way to sell it to him - also I am going to say until I have all my tests done there is no way we can possibly stop:haha:
> 
> Wish me luck, he is away tonight so we will have to catch up tomorrow after work.
> 
> One thing she did say was that I might have retained products after the DNC - please I hope not:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

At least she's taken you seriously and started investigations. Fingers crossed about the RP


----------



## HomeEdMom

I need to catch up with everyone. I tested on Saturday and my line looked exactly then same .... And today I tested and it is paler in colour. My temps are not good. I'm beginning to think I wasn't even pg just a few nasty hormones thrown my way to make me feel like crap again. That puts me at CD 42, I've officially had two times where OPKs and moniter has told me I ovulated .... All of which I totally disbelieve now. Thankfully I have a doctor appointment on the 5th novemer.
I just want to get pregnant, have a baby and live happily ever after - is that too much to ask. 


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/CATZATHOME/photo-4.png


----------



## Oasis717

No it's def not too much to ask xxxxxxx I completely understand and I war in exactly the same position after my second mc in sep, then my tests suddenly went darker in nov and I really thought I was pregnant. Until the lines once again began to fade away:( but then in jan this year I got a very def bfp and now my little rainbow Prince is here. It does happen it will happen for you please don't loose hope, I know how frustrating it is I really do but I hope us ladies give those that are waiting hope that it can and will happen for us all xxxxxx

Jo I think your temps are looking brill, looking forward to seeing tomorrow's:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) 

Jo your temps do look good :) what a long cycle you are having . Hopefully there will be a rainbow at the end of it for you :) the "tightening " episodes are happening couple of times a week , maybe more , might go a few days without one and then have one . They seems to go away after resting or sleeping . They feel VERY weird . Not painful just weird ! 

Becks how is my little prince , I am living vicariously through yours until I have my own ;) how are you feeling ? Do you miss being pregnant ? Are you suffering baby blues ? Or are you too busy falling in love every time you look at Brooklyn ? 

Homed a big cyber hug for you , there is a happily ever after for you xxxxxxx What is the doctors appointment for next week , bloods ? Is there any sign of AF ? I wouldn't give up on the BFP just yet xxxx


Hey Creative , your in the festive season early ;) how are you feeling ?? Not long at all now and you will have your very own rainbow in your arms :) what are you doing to pass the weeks ?? Are you all ready or still stuff to do ?? I'm sooooo excited for you :) 

Dance any new pictures of our threads princess ? She is so adorable would love to see an update so I can coo over her :) How are you feeling ? Still missing being pg ? Howls your recovery from c section going ? 

Hi FIona , I'm so glad your GP is taking you seriously and going to do some tests . Hopefully you will get some helpful answers soon . How does hubby feel about Sperm test ? You can tell him doc said no way you can give up yet at least till you have all the answers :) xxxxxxxx 

Hope I haven't left anyone out , if I have sorry my brain isn't what is used to be :) I have done some shopping for the nursery over the last few days and am waiting for it all to arrive , then room to be painted etc..... Think its way too soon to put it together as ill drive myself mad so for now ill be staring at boxes for a few weeks lol.........


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny you should say that Regina cause I'm all over the place with hormones, been feelin v sad today that my dad never got to see or hold Brooklyn, desperately trying to stay above the hormones but it's v hard! One min I'm fine the next I'm not but ever since Brooklyn was put in my arms I've had the overwhelming desire to do it all again. I think we shall wait 8 months and then see if we are lucky enough to be blessed again. I do miss being pregnant loads, it was only the last 3 weeks that were hard, I loved everything else and I really miss the kicks and moves although I absolutely love being able to hold him and kiss him. He adores kisses and if you kiss his head over and over he goes to sleep. He gave me about 8 little smiles this aft when I was talking to him in the sing song voice he loves. He's been asleep practically all day again! I had about 15 mins before he fell asleep again! I can't wait for you to have your lo and see the pics. It's so so exciting. It's daft cause I'm already getting excited about ttc and tests etc and I've got an 8 month wait yet! Xxxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Had to share this pic, been trying to capture his little smile my husband took this tonight and I think it's my favourite yet:) xxx.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

Lovely Becks, he's such a cutie.

I've been trying to catch Caitlin smiling, haven't quite managed a good one yet


----------



## Left wonderin

Caitlin you are so so adorable , I'd say you did a good job in capturing it in that photo Dance . Showed her to OH and he just melted !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it is hard the smiles so quick! Beautiful pic of Caitlin:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just about managed to capture his smile! Amazing to think they can smile from 4 days old! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Beautiful pics. Bet your heart melts every time you look at them. 

Temp dip this morning. Think AF coming today. A bit there but not a lot. More like spotting when I wipe.


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Beautiful pics. Bet your heart melts every time you look at them.
> 
> Temp dip this morning. Think AF coming today. A bit there but not a lot. More like spotting when I wipe.

At least if Af comes you know where you are.

Caitlin is 8 weeks today. 



Taken today.


----------



## dancareoi

Taken yesterday. Hat and cardy knitted by my mom. Hat is a bit on the big side!




How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Can't believe she's 8 weeks already! Lovely pics:) I can't believe Brooklyn will be 2 weeks old on Friday! Lisa can I ask how long you bled for after birth? Just a bit concerned that mine is still heavyish and red at 11 days after when everything ivd read says it shouldn't be red now xxx.


----------



## dancareoi

It was about 5 weeks, the last week or so it would stop for a couple of days then start again, always a dark red colour.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Lisa she is so pretty in pink and your mum is some knitter !!!!!


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Can't believe she's 8 weeks already! Lovely pics:) I can't believe Brooklyn will be 2 weeks old on Friday! Lisa can I ask how long you bled for after birth? Just a bit concerned that mine is still heavyish and red at 11 days after when everything ivd read says it shouldn't be red now xxx.

It is likely to be heavier if you are breast feeding, so now you have stopped it should ease off a bit.
I was BF and bled for 6 weeks on and off red heavy and then somedays brown. As long as it's not foul smelling and you havn't got a temperature you should be ok. Just make sure you are not filling a maternity pad to saturation in an hour. As always, if in doubt talk to the doctor.
second and subsequant pregnancies bleed more PP.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies not filling a pad or have a temp but have had this pain when I press in my pelvic area and it's there on standing up, bending etc. had it over a week now so will mention it to mw at postnatal app xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Lisa - How cute does Caitlin look - a proper princess:happydance:

Becks - Sounds like you have a small infection going on in there - is it left/right hand side?:hugs:

Josie - Did she get you? bet you are pleased this cycle is over eh hun :hugs:

AFM - We are trying to get the factory up and running again (after the fire in February) so I have been so busy :winkwink: anyway looking at todays temp I think I may be dead:haha:

Hoping my cycle sorts itself out soon:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

No it's right in the middle:( it's been there a week it started when I was getting up and down holding Brooklyn, then I started pulling myself up rather than using my stomach muscles cause it started to hurt, I just thought I'd pulled something but it's still hurting. Will tell the mw when I see her. Blood loss has really slowed down today and I have no other symptoms of infection but something is wrong cause it shouldn't hurt still I don't think. Anyway:) dh and Casey have been decorating the front room for out Halloween party tomorrow. Just having family, Casey is SO excited!! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## garfie

Becks - Could it just be a pulled muscle - they can really hurt - but I agree it won't hurt to speak to M/W.

Aw I remember when we decorated the house for the boys (me n my sis) they loved it and I made all the yummy food for a party - witches sick, slime, worms yeuch:haha:

Nowadays the boys go Halloweening and are not interested in a house party:cry:

Have fun 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, I'm really hoping it's not an infection:( it only hurts if I move or push there. Strange. If it was an infection you'd think it would hurt all the time? I dunno. Hope not. Yes Caseys so excited we're making brain jelly with eyeballs in the morning lol. I think he loves Halloween almost as much as Xmas! It's his 5th birthday on Tuesday too so he can't wait for that either! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - hope you get it sorted and it is not an infection. The decorations look fab, DH has said that he is not decorating, DS is now 13 so don't think he is too interested. 

Garf - hope your cycle settles soon, hopefully it can only go up. Yes, AF came but to be honest was relieved as just wanted cycle to start again as didn't have a clue what was happening. Longest cycle ever, don't know whether to see doctor again or just wait and see what next cycle is like. Best I get ordering some opks.

How is everyone else? 

I am so tired, will not get a day off this week as working few extra shifts in gym reception and do my first shift covering as Fitness Consultant in gym on Friday, slightly nervous but excited....apart from the fact I have to be there at 6.15 am!!!! Oh blimey, I am not a morning person but when I do get pg, I will have to get used to it. Notice, the PMA!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo ami seeing right did AF show up ?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina. Yes, finally!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi girls,

Jo, sorry Af got you, but at least you know where you are now.

Fiona, don't think you're quite dead yet! Dip could mean OV today!

Becks. Mention pain to midwife just to be sure. Room looks fab. Becks caseys birthday is day before my DS. We have a busy week next week as DS birthday on 6th and DD birthday on 8th.

DS is going paintballing on 9th with his friends and DD is going bowling on 10th. Plus DS cousin stopping next sat night and Dd friend too.

We are not doing anything spooky as we are down in Wales, but kids are going to carve a pumpkin in the morning.

Regina, my mom is a fab knitter, we have so many lovely blankets and cardigans she has knitted over the years. She knitted me a beautiful pink blanket in the same wool as hat and cardy . You can just about see top part on this picture. (Cot blanket)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh how lovely! And thanks I think Caseys v pleased with the decorations, he can't wait to carve the pumpkins 2mora:) I will mention to mw I think I'm seeing her soon, really hoping it's nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## HomeEdMom

Becks, I love those smiley pics of Brooklyn. How sweet is he?

Everyone else ... How are you doing?

Me - I have ran out of pregnancy tests. I am guessing it's left over hormone as it seemed to get lighter so I just gave up on testing. It's so strange because I had tested negative a couple weeks ago but I'm wondering did I imagine it or have a faulty test. I am in cd44 and my body is just screwed. My brain is screwed, my emotions are all over the place, some days I just feel like I am still having the miscarriage due to all the uncertainty. 
On Tuesday I woke up (TMI) all damp, when it went to the bathroom there was tons of ewcm, the most I'd seen since my miscarriage. I previously had two patches of it with O like symptoms prior in the past 44 days each time I got positive OPKs almost like I tried to ovulate but didn't, once again yesterday my opk turned really dark despite having positive pregnancy tests. Who knows whether I am pg or ovulating. Me and hubby spent two days DTD regardless. 
I will be watching my chart temps and praying very hard that something happens, either I am pg or I get a period. 
I have doc appt on Tuesday coming because of my messed up cycle, pretty pointless though because they don't do numbers here in the UK.


----------



## Creative

HomeEdMom said:


> Becks, I love those smiley pics of Brooklyn. How sweet is he?
> 
> Everyone else ... How are you doing?
> 
> Me - I have ran out of pregnancy tests. I am guessing it's left over hormone as it seemed to get lighter so I just gave up on testing. It's so strange because I had tested negative a couple weeks ago but I'm wondering did I imagine it or have a faulty test. I am in cd44 and my body is just screwed. My brain is screwed, my emotions are all over the place, some days I just feel like I am still having the miscarriage due to all the uncertainty.
> On Tuesday I woke up (TMI) all damp, when it went to the bathroom there was tons of ewcm, the most I'd seen since my miscarriage. I previously had two patches of it with O like symptoms prior in the past 44 days each time I got positive OPKs almost like I tried to ovulate but didn't, once again yesterday my opk turned really dark despite having positive pregnancy tests. Who knows whether I am pg or ovulating. Me and hubby spent two days DTD regardless.
> I will be watching my chart temps and praying very hard that something happens, either I am pg or I get a period.
> I have doc appt on Tuesday coming because of my messed up cycle, pretty pointless though because they don't do numbers here in the UK.

gosh it does sound complicated. wish you had some answers.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, had hv round today although I'd forgot she was coming so it was a surprise! Brooklyn has put on loads of weight since last weighed at 8 15 last week and us now 9 14!! Can't believe it xxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, had hv round today although I'd forgot she was coming so it was a surprise! Brooklyn has put on loads of weight since last weighed at 8 15 last week and us now 9 14!! Can't believe it xxxxxxx

yYou are obviously being a very good mummy


----------



## HomeEdMom

Becks - wow ... Don't grow too fast Brooklyn let your mommy enjoy that new born stage as long as possible.

Creative... It is complicated, I am beginning to wonder if I am going insane. I keep getting positive tests yet i have had times where it looks like I ovulated. Day 44 ... Sigh. It's not fair, I'm having trouble moving on while everything is messed up. I bet I end up with a D&C or something equally crap.


----------



## josie1234

Home, it is a nightmare the not knowing. I hope you get answers soon. You just want to know one way or another. I was glad when AF showed in the end as cycle was so long. 

Becks - wow he sure is growing.


----------



## garfie

Home - Maybe it's time for a trip to the Drs? - is that you in the pic - if so where are your wrinkles/bags under your eyes so not fair:haha:

Becks - Wow he is growing big and strong - did the H/V comment on your decorations:happydance:

Creative - How are you today hun.:hugs:

AFM - Maybe I have O earlier this month - the next few days will tell:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Garf - fingers crossed for you. Yes, you are right about Home, looking good for 43. I really hope your cycle sorts itself out and shows you what it is doing soon. 

Regina - are we going to get a bump pic soon??


----------



## Oasis717

I agree Home you look amazing! Yes Fi she liked the decorations and we had a lovely party. I was a bit worried as I had to call the mw before it started as I passed a massive clot:( she said as long as it's only one it's ok but she will check me out tomorrow at my postnatal discharge app, it was scary as she said if I start to bleed heavily call an ambulance:( thankfully I didn't. Had a lovely party and Brooklyn slept right through it! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks - I do remember I passed a big clot after DS was born but can't remember how long after it was. Hopefully that will be the last of it. Glad you had a good party. 

How is everyone else? I am so tired, was up at 5 this morning as was doing a shift in gym from 6.15 am. Need a day off for rest but no such luck.


----------



## josie1234

Would be nice to see more pics to put faces to names


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that was all thankfully Jo but mw did think I may have infection when she saw me today so I've got antibiotics just in case. More worryingly she thought I might have a prolapse and at the docs he wasn't sure, he said the back wall has come down a bit but it could just be from the trauma of the birth and as I'm so sore still with stitches I can't be examined properly til healed. He said not to worry and there were no signs if a serious prolapse so just have to wait. One stitch has got v sore and the mw did hurt me looking. It wasn't v nice:( xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Nightmare, fingers crossed that it is all ok and no further proddings required. Hope you're ok. How is Brooklyn today?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks xxYes it's not what you want only two weeks after with stitches:( I'm not so good with anything like that. Luckily the doctor just looked didn't touch. Brooklyns got a bit of colic so has been a bit off colour, mw suggested dr Brown bottles, expensive, but the best for wind so were going to try them. Another reason I wished I could of breastfeed:( ah well. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Looking but not touching is good lol. Bless him. Lewis had that, it was a nightmare but there's a lot of good stuff out there to help. We had the long bottles with the tube in it, is that the same thing? Hope it eases soon for him.


----------



## josie1234

A couple of photos from the holiday, second one is with my sister x
 



Attached Files:







1394133_10151725205841376_1745801321_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8









Zoe and Jo holiday portugal.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Oasis717

Love the pics Jo! You look fab:) I know those bottles you had, I had the same thing fir ds 4. Will def get some for Brooklyn, don't want him to be in any pain. Doc gave me some infacol for him too xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thank you. yeh hope they help. Anything is worth a try hun. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely although I spent extra extra time winding him yest and he slept much much better last night without giving infacol so I'm also just going to spend a lot longer winding him:) xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

That's good. I did hear about winding - if you lie baby on his back, hold bottom of his legs and just bend knees slightly towards his chest (not too far) and then back to start, repeat a couple of times, that is another good way to get wind up. Works for my DH anyway lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that made me giggle!!! My dh doesnt need any help lol!! Thanks Jo will give that a go definitely xxxxx


----------



## garfie

:haha: Becks - neither does my hubby or the boys come to think of it - anyone with girls find it any different or are they just as bad:winkwink:

:hugs: hope he gets his wind up easier tonight:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I dunno my 12 year old Georgia is just as bad! Must run in my family I reckon lol xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

My little man is growing so fast! Can't believe it's only just over two weeks, it feels like he's been with us forever:) xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Creative

That's a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I still have to pinch myself at how perfect he is:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Gorgeous xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

What a pet , I love the red on him . How are you feeling 2 weeks on ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) yes I'm feeling better, with that 2nd degree tear it's hard with things like going to the loo etc, I hate having stitches! But it does get easier, the lack of time and sleep is hard but it's worth every min! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, how is everyone? My pain is much better so hopefully the antibiotics are working. Snapped dh and Brooklyn last night sleeping:) was a shame to have to wake them! Xx. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis717 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone? My pain is much better so hopefully the antibiotics are working. Snapped dh and Brooklyn last night sleeping:) was a shame to have to wake them! Xx. Xx

How precious. :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

AFM : everything is making cry theses day , I'm a blubbering mess lol........... The tears are never far away !!!!! Soooooooooo unlike me !


----------



## Oasis717

Aww gotta love those pregnancy hormones! Bless you:) xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina how many weeks are you now? I loose track without a ticker lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - that photo is so cute. 

Regina - bless you hun, hormones have a lot to answer to. How's your bump coming along?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, how are you? It's so cold here today! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , just had the MOST amazing experience ever for my birthday :) got to see my little man in 4d . Ill tell ya the tears flowed from both me ans the oh . I can't believe he is so so perfect xxxx I feel very very blessed . 

Would you like me to post some of the images ? I'd love to share some with youxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes so cold here too. 
Yep Regina definitely. Get those piccies on. It is amazing, bet you are on cloud 9.


----------



## Left wonderin

Floating :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok here goes :) Meet Baby Bowe 26 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

Baby bowe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Regina the photos are great and happy birthday. 26 weeks already!

Becks that photo is fantastic.

Karen - getting closer!

Afm - at hosp today for GTT result and I'm not diabetic which is a relief, my readings were way under the limit, but they advised me to lose a bit of weight and try to follow the diabetic diet suggested in pregnancy.

Caitlin is 9 weeks tomorrow. Had her weighed today and she is 9lb 15 oz.


----------



## josie1234

Wow they are amazing. Can't believe how clear it is and that you can see his features so well. Bet you constantly look at them.


----------



## Oasis717

Regina the pics are amazing!!! So clear, I'm so happy for you:) xxxx
Thanks Lisa, I love the pic can't stop taking them lol. Isn't it funny Brooklyn is the same weight as Caitlin just about! Well he prob is now as he was 9 14 on Friday:) so glad about your results, I'm starting my diet after Caseys birthday party tomorrow so come wed no more junk for me! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Just off to bootcamp but will send you some info on post natal fitness. 
Afm lots of ewcm with a slight tinge brown/pink? Too early to get excited though but got opks ready


----------



## dancareoi

Well I do need to start dieting. DS had box of heroes in room and I ate them all so bought him another box which I also ate.
Bought a large tub of heroes today and have put a load back into his box but I have now nearly finished the tub

Good job I'm not diabetic although if I carry on like that I will be.

Piggy week this week, DS and dd birthday and both are having chocolate cakes, so I wonder who'll end up eating those! My mom is making her speciality choc cake for Daniel and I am making Cara's choc cake, icing is made with dairy milk choc and double cream!

Caitlin is between 9th and 25th centiles on her chart, her and Brooklyn are probably about the same size!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yes I bet they are! He's proper filled out since he was born:) all the peeling skin has gone and the swelling round his eyes and nose has gone and his eyes are almost clear now (he had burst red blood vessels from the birth) he looks like a different baby! I am the same re chocolate, don't know what's the matter with me I've eaten 2 topics and 3 Freddo Frogs this aft! Same tomorrow with the chocolate cake too lol. I've gotta be strong on Wednesday I would so love to get back to a size 12. Especially if we are going to ttc again next year. Would love to be thinner next time! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

9 weeks today



Made some pumpkin soup this morning and had it for lunch, it was lovely

Happy birthday to casey.


----------



## josie1234

Ooh lovely. I need to make some but haven't got round to it yet but not been totally unproductive today, I have made a casserole and been painting a bedroom. Didn't end up going to the gym today, I am going to go tomorrow.

Happy Birthday Casey. 

How is everyone today? Big temp dip this morning but too early to get excited. EWCM, done opk, second line there but not too dark at the mo. Lets hope this cycle is not as long as last one xx


----------



## josie1234

Caitlin is beautiful, lots of smiles xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all,

How are you today?

Regina - how are the hormones?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for Caseys birthday wishes:) he had a great day and loved his pirate party! Beautiful pic Lisa she's a darling!!!! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

DS is 12 today. He's had a laptop for his birthday as he needs one of his own for school work.

Going into work for a couple of hours. It's our own business and I pay people and balance the accounts, easier to do in office.

DH will look after Caitlin but she is asleep right now. Will leave a bottle of formula just in case!

Dd birthday on Friday- both having parties at weekend and both having friends to stop over Saturday night! Busy week!


----------



## dancareoi

Just had a lovely 'conversation' with Caitlin, lots of cooing noises!


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> Just had a lovely 'conversation' with Caitlin, lots of cooing noises!

Awh :hugs: how cute xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin slept for 10 hours last night, 9.30pm- 7.30am!


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> Caitlin slept for 10 hours last night, 9.30pm- 7.30am!

Awh what a clever girl :) and a well rested mam ??? :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

That's brill! Brooklyn slept from 1 til 7:) xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Caitlin slept for 10 hours last night, 9.30pm- 7.30am!
> 
> Awh what a clever girl :) and a well rested mam ??? :haha:Click to expand...




Oasis717 said:


> That's brill! Brooklyn slept from 1 til 7:) xxxxxx

How nice. I only hope mine will occasionally be so nice to me. I used to find 2 am the killer feed times.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, Brooklyn did well too!

Regina I actually woke with a crick in my neck. I don't know when I last slept for that long in one go, probably this time last year!

When I woke my boobs were so full from not feeding all night, so I expressed from one side only (saved the other for when she woke) I expressed 110ml so that is now safely in the fridge.

Karen, not long now .


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Karen, not long now .

I'm on the homebirth list at the hospital now so if I go into labour they'll send them out to me and I won't have to argue with them!.
My cervix is still tightly closed (at least it was this morning when I had a feel. I've been having quite strong BH for a few weeks now. I have a feeling that baby knows I want to do my last farmers market this weekend, so I don't think it will put in an appearance for a while yet.

I'm


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative wow your so near the end now :) I remember you getting your BFP !! Wow only seems like yesterday really . How exciting :)


----------



## Creative

I cry now thinking about how I felt when that BFP happened. I can barely believe that I am here now. I was honestly at the point of giving up. I still get moments when the baby moves or where I walk into the bedroom and see the crib and think "wow I'm having a baby". Just wish it would happen for all of you other ladies still waiting. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

I second that!

Karen make the most of the last few days. I still feel sad that I am no longer pregnant a d won't be ever again.

Caitlin slept 10-7.30 last night. She's spoiling me! She'll probably wake twice tonight now!


----------



## Oasis717

I really miss being pregnant too I have to say and the feelings not gone away in 3 weeks! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all hope you are all keeping ok. Any updates? Getting very cold. Are you getting organised for Christmas?


----------



## Oasis717

Mornng Jo:) yes v cold!! Dh has already bought all the Xmas presents, and they are wrapped lol. He's super organised! Xxxxx


----------



## Driving280

Sadly, looks like I am going to be on this thread again. I am 6 weeks 4 days and no heartbeat...


----------



## garfie

Driving - so sorry hun - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Driving280 said:


> Sadly, looks like I am going to be on this thread again. I am 6 weeks 4 days and no heartbeat...

Awwwwwww :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( oh I'm so very very sorry Driving I really am. We know exactly how you feel. I had two losses one after another last year and now my son is here so don't give up hope. Loads luv to you, thinking of you xxx.


----------



## dancareoi

Driving big hugs your way, we all know how you feel right now xx

Just starting to think about Xmas. Becks can't believe how organised your DH is.

Caitlin has now slept through the last 5 nights! She has been awake most of today and has hardly stopped crying! Just going to put her in the bath.

Jan, any news?

Karen, getting close

Jo, how's your cycle this month, haven't looked at your chart today.


----------



## josie1234

Driving - so sorry to hear your news, big hugs to you hun. We are all here for you and know what you are going through. Life is so tough sometimes, but please don't give up hope. xxxx

Blimey Becks - super organised!! I have been buying bits when I am out. 

Lisa - you are lucky that Caitlin has been sleeping through, hope she stops crying after her bath.

Garf - how are you, looking at your cycle - nice temp rise. 

Creative - not long now? Are you getting excited?

Regina - how are you doing?

How is everyone else?

My cycle is nothing to get excited about at the moment. CD 15. DH goes back today but will be back on Saturday morning which is CD 19 so hopefully OV will happen around that time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Creative

It is possibly quite close, but could still be nearly a month away. 
I have set myself goals. Last saturday I wanted to run my market stall and had a brilliant time doing that for the last time for a while. The children and OH will run it for me in future for a while. 
On Thursday I have a wi group for crafty ladies and usually have such a laugh there and so hope to get to that. (I've got some orders for snowmen to deliver there as well) 
I am having a horrid time trying to sleep. I went to the loo 10+ during the night last night. I also a get a really blocked nose when I do try to sleep so end up opening the window and I am getting too hot too.


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So I got my CD21/22 blood test result back and it was 10 - I was fairly happy with that score (pos 3DPO) see chart. 

My dr (or should I say the receptionist) said 10 sorry no ovulation - :growlmad: and now I can't speak to my Dr until Thursday:growlmad: to see what all this means.

From what I know a 10 is okay right? showing I have Od - once again it is the stupid Drs thinking every woman Ovulates day 14 and has a period day 28.

So in theory if she thinks I have not Od what will she do?

I will try and catch up later - but I have had a crap day at work and now I can't even speak to my Dr:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie maybe they will suggest clomid ???? I really have no clue about it but know ladies up.t on it to help with ovulation


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, I can't remember what numbers should be . I had my blood taken 8 days after positive OPK.

Took youngest DS to docs again today, only there last week. He has had a cough for months and it is worse at night , possibly asthma. He coughed all last night and his nursery today said his cough sound worse than usual.

Doc says he has a bit if a rattle and a pink ear, so yet again we have antibiotics. Won't send him to nursery tomorrow as it is catching. Hoping Caitlin doesnt get it. She coughed herself a couple of times tonight and it didn't sound right, so we'll see.

She slept from 9.30-7.30 last night. Tonight she was asleep by 9.15, so I put her in Moses basket upstairs and went and sat back downstairs and watched tv for a bit.

10 weeks today!


----------



## Oasis717

Can't wait for Brooklyn to sleep that long lol but he slept from 12.30 til 7.30 although I woke him at 5.30 for a bottle which he drank asleep and stated asleep! He's a bit too young to go that long without a bottle yet. That's the most gorgeous pic what an absolute cutie!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Usually this test is carried out at 7DPO - I tried to explain to the Dr that it was far to early for the test (but you know what docs are like they think every woman O on the 14 day).

So I am pleased with my number - or at least I was - how ironic if I get a BFP this month:haha:

Oasis - When my two used to sleep through the night at first I would wake up just to check they were breathing :haha:

Lisa - What an absolute adorable picture - she looks so happy:cloud9:

Josie - How are you today hun - not stalked your chart for a while - been trying to keep myself busy with work and rebuilding the factory (not me literally):haha:

Left - I wonder if she will prescribe something or just send me for a barrage of blood tests:wacko:

Hope the other pregnant/non pregnant ladies are okay - I loose track of you all as I only pop in from time to time:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> She slept from 9.30-7.30 last night. Tonight she was asleep by 9.15, so I put her in Moses basket upstairs and went and sat back downstairs and watched tv for a bit.
> 
> 10 weeks today!
> 
> View attachment 697677

That's a great sleep through!



Oasis717 said:


> Can't wait for Brooklyn to sleep that long lol but he slept from 12.30 til 7.30 although I woke him at 5.30 for a bottle which he drank asleep and stated asleep! He's a bit too young to go that long without a bottle yet. That's the most gorgeous pic what an absolute cutie!!!! Xxxxxx

And that's not bad either!

have to say that they both did better than I did last night!


----------



## garfie

Ah bless Creative - never mind less than a few weeks left and you will soon have your rainbow :happydance: this lack of sleep is preparing you for the first early days :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Aw Creative, yes you are getting in training for the arrival - how exciting.

Garf - doctors can be frustrating and trying to get timing right is a pain especially when you have an irregular cycle as I do! Fingers crossed that you get some answers and a BFP this cycle, how good would that be? How is the factory coming along? Don't really know what's happening no pos OPK as yet. I slept terrible as yet again I am coming down with a cold. I have terrible trouble with sinuses and when I get a cold it really hits me. I have been feeling rubbish for last couple of days and been popping pills in the hope that it wards it off but I don't think so. I have been awake since 3 am so couldn't take temp. On the plus side, got another Christmas cake baked, that's my 5th one for this Christmas. 

Becks - Brooklyn sounds adorable, bet he looks so cute when you were feeding him. 

Lisa - hope your DS' cough goes soon. Its a nightmare when they are poorly. Caitlin is a right little smiler, so cute.


----------



## dancareoi

Had to take Caitlin to docs as cough not sounding good. They didn't want to give antibiotics but have Amal dros and som lint us for cough. Can give carpool if needed and use olbas oil.

Kept DS off nursery but he's quite happy and his taking his 'banana' medicine.

How's everyone else?

Becks, Brooklyn is sleeping well too.

Wondering about jan (crazymam) her baby is due Friday.


----------



## crazymam

Hello Ladies, sorry for the absence, had a lot of stress that turns out was unwarranted so all is good now. no twinges I am afraid!! Lots of Braxton hicks though.
They gave me a scan at 32 weeks, all was fine, but bloods came back with low platelets and they decided to scan again at 34 weeks. They took my bloods again two weeks later and platelets still low but had gone up. but growth scans showed baby wasn't growing on the scale they wanted Anymore so what followed was weekly scans and monitoring and untold stress for me.they finally decided this week all is well she is just small baby but still within the parameters so will leave me alone now! INduction booked in for two weeks time, so trying everything possible now to speed things up.
How is everyone else?
I must have missed loads, and the babies? How are the little bundle of joys coming along.
I am finally now able to relax at long last, although that will soon go once baby arrives x


----------



## Oasis717

Poor Caitlin:( we are all ill except Brooklyn and I'm praying he doesn't get it! I keep trying to stifle my cough which is nigh on impossible as I'm scared of coughing after getting stitched, I already have a tiny split in my scar which happened last week and it's v sore. Will go docs if doesn't start to heal soon:( xxxxxx
Lovely to hear from you Jan, sorry you've had all that worry, I beat the induction hope you do too! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Good to hear from you jan, enjoy the rest !

Caitlin woke last night as she was so bunged up she couldn't breathe.

Gave her medicine for her cough this morning, but it made her sick.

The milk came out like a tidal wave all over her face, she was dripping in milk.

Afm - I am currently feeling very sad all the time. I shouldn't be sad, I have 4 beautiful children, including a beautiful rainbow. It's make favourite time of year too, but I feel dad.

It almost feel like a heavy weight pushing down on me which I can't shake off. 

DH is having snip next week and that's not helping at all. 

Sorry if tmi but I have no interest whatsoever in DTD either!

I feel bad to feel like this when I have everything I've always want and there's people out there TTC without any luck.

Would it still be hormones at this stage?


----------



## Driving280

Confirmed today, at 7 weeks 1 day at the big sophisticated ultrasound facility - no heartbeat and fetal pole has shrunk slightly. Given that I am 100% sure of my dates, dr. and I made the decision to do the D&C tomorrow. At least then I can start trying again in a few weeks... Thanks all for the good wishes. I have gotten pregnant twice in the last five months despite being 40, and apparently my ovaries are still pumping out eggs, so even if most of them are problematic, I have hope that we'll still catch one that is good.


----------



## crazymam

could still be hormones but could also be lack of sleep, when you don't get enough sleep that too can play havoc with your emotions.

You also need to make sure you are eating well and try and get some exercise, even if its just walks outside with little one.
Its so easy to forget that you need looking after too xx





dancareoi said:


> Good to hear from you jan, enjoy the rest !
> 
> Caitlin woke last night as she was so bunged up she couldn't breathe.
> 
> Gave her medicine for her cough this morning, but it made her sick.
> 
> The milk came out like a tidal wave all over her face, she was dripping in milk.
> 
> Afm - I am currently feeling very sad all the time. I shouldn't be sad, I have 4 beautiful children, including a beautiful rainbow. It's make favourite time of year too, but I feel dad.
> 
> It almost feel like a heavy weight pushing down on me which I can't shake off.
> 
> DH is having snip next week and that's not helping at all.
> 
> Sorry if tmi but I have no interest whatsoever in DTD either!
> 
> I feel bad to feel like this when I have everything I've always want and there's people out there TTC without any luck.
> 
> Would it still be hormones at this stage?


----------



## crazymam

Driving280 said:


> Confirmed today, at 7 weeks 1 day at the big sophisticated ultrasound facility - no heartbeat and fetal pole has shrunk slightly. Given that I am 100% sure of my dates, dr. and I made the decision to do the D&C tomorrow. At least then I can start trying again in a few weeks... Thanks all for the good wishes. I have gotten pregnant twice in the last five months despite being 40, and apparently my ovaries are still pumping out eggs, so even if most of them are problematic, I have hope that we'll still catch one that is good.

So sorry for you, but you are still a spring chicken at 40!!! I had a d&c after my first child, I didn't wait and started trying straight away and conceived two weeks later, apparently you are very fertile after one, so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## crazymam

well todays my due date and not a twinge in sight!! 
running out of ideas to get things going now :wacko:
Going to pop out to the shops and hoping all that walking will set something off, curry planned for this evening followed by some time in the bedroom, he is knackered poor thing. raspberry tea drank this morning, yuk , and have my exercises to do this afternoon, plenty of squats. I have a sneaky feeling she is going to hang in there until my induction date :wacko:


----------



## josie1234

Crazy - good luck hun, hope baby makes an appearance this weekend. Can't wait to see the pics.

Driving - so sorry hun, hope the D&C went ok and you can start trying again soon. It doesn't heal the hurt but good luck. It is good that you can get pregnant so fingers crossed for you xxxx

Lisa - probably a mixture of hormones and emotions of being a new mum. Hope you are ok, thinking of you. I guess some days are better than others. Yes, exercise is good and also trying to have some time to look after yourself.

No news from me really. Had a cold so been run down. How is everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

The runs from my gastroenteritis started me off but I wouldn't recommend that lol! Day 3 of my diet and lost 3 lb, probably shouldn't weigh myself already but couldn't help looking! Missing chocolate but missing my size 12 clothes even more. Xxx
Lisa I've been really emotional in the last 4 weeks, I have cried on and off fir no reason really so just taking it it's hormones, I know how hard it must be to come to terms with not having anymore children, I know I find that thought hard and we plan on trying one more time (2 if dh had his way lol) but the thought of having no more makes me sad. Really hoping you feel better soon. Xxxx
Driving I'm so so sorry, thinking of you and you def will catch that good egg. I did third time xxxxx
Jo hope you feel better soon I've been ill for almost 2 weeks now and this cough is terrible. Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn today:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks - yes, feel like I am getting better then seem to go backwards and nose bunged up again. At least I am sleeping a bit better (I think), just really tired. Haven't done much today, nice easy day which is good. DH back tomorrow but opk's still neg, :-( hopefully in next day or so.

Hope you are feeling better soon Becks, Brooklyn is so adorable. He looks like he has grown a lot. 

Have a good day weekend everyone xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes my ds 5 is like that, seems to get worse not better! Really hoping you do soon. Bet you're looking forward to dh coming home, you must miss him so much. Must get Brooklyn weighed soon he's grown loads, none of the newborn stuff fits him anymore, he was only in it 2 weeks. At 6 5 dh takes a size 11 shoe and Brooklyn has big feet too lol. Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oh, I forgot to say well done for losing weight, keep going. 

_Edited - please read the forum rules_



> do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks jo I'm determined!!! Will def take a look, sounds like fun:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning ladies , its quite on here :) I'm currently being poked in the nether regions and feeling like I've to go to the loo constantly ! A weird sensation ! How is all the new mamas doing ? I love hearing your updates :) and all the mums in waiting ?? I am saying a prayer that Santa brings a few BFP with sticky beans in his sack xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I don't miss those feelings lol but I do miss the lovely kicks and rolls etc:) can't believe Brooklyns just over a month old already where is the time going, we are getting much more sleep now, he went from 12 til 8.30 with a bottle at 2 and straight back to sleep. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh such a good boy :) how is his mum doing ?


----------



## Oasis717

Much better now my tear has stopped hurting. Don't know now it split open like that:( hoping it's healing over now though as it's stopped hurting! Life is still mad and I don't get a minute but I love it!!!! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina sounds like baby Sean? Is making you know he's there. How many weeks now!

Becks, glad you're healing.

Caitlin hasn't been well over the weekend and has stopped taking bottles. She has developed a horrible cough and yesterday after every feed she coughed so much that all be milk came back up!

She was asleep by 10 last night. She kept coughing in her sleep and I woke her at 10 this morning. She had a temp earlier of 38.6 but is was back to normal this evening.

I had to throw some of my expressed milk out today as she hasn't drunk it.

I am taking youngest DS back to docs tomorrow so she can check his chest, I'm going to ask her to check Caitlin over as well. Different doc from last week so if Caitlin does have something she may prescribe antibiotics.


----------



## josie1234

Hope they both get better soon. Bless them x


----------



## josie1234

Hi all just off to work so will write more later but finally pos opk. Dh goes back today boo hoo but FX.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, good timing though for DTD 

Taking Caitlin to docs again tonight.

Gutted because 100ml breast milk in fridge that needs to be used today and will have to be thrown out as she is not taking the bottle


----------



## Oasis717

Poor Caitlin, that's what I'm worried about as we all have terrible coughs and I'm praying Brooklyn doesn't get it xxxxx


----------



## crazymam

poor Caitlin, hope she is perking up soon. We spend motnhs worrying about falling pregnant, 9 months worrying all the way through our pregnancy , and then worrying ofr the rest of their lives, my oldest is 20 and I still worry!:wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing fine.
Baby Brooklyn seems to be settling well you lucky thing x

I had contractions sat night for few hours, ten mins apart, then they stopped!
had a show this morning, but just a small one, been having cramps in tummy and back all day on and off now. seen midwife this morning for check up, head is 3/5 engaged, and booked in for a sweep next Monday, hoping something happens before then though.


----------



## josie1234

Ooh Crazy hope it happens tomorrow for you. Sooo exciting. My step son informed me and DH that his fiancee is pregnant. Only early on though. They are due to get married in March. They are early 20s. I am really pleased for them but feel a bit strange about it. We don't see them too often and she will be about 4 months when they get married so i am feeling a bit funny about it all.


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly crazy :) sounds like things are on the move for you :) not long now !!!! Ill be stalking !! 

Jo I bet that is weird ! Hopefully all will be good with the pregnancy . Yeah for the +Opk :) lets watch those temps rise over the next few days . It will take you some time to get your head round the news . What will,it make you a step nan ??? 

Dance I'm 28 weeks tommrow , and he certainly is . Feeling the movements is the most reassuring feeling in the world and thankfully he obliges most times first thing in the morning for reassurance for mammy :) hope Catlain cough gets better soon and she is on the mend its so not nice seeing them unwell poor mites


----------



## josie1234

Sorry, Lisa - hope Caitlin gets better very soon. It is a constant worry eh? Like Crazy said, you think it is a worry when you ttc but it never stops. You think it will get easier as they get older but my DS is now 13 and I do worry lots. When they are poorly (especially when they are so young), you feel so helpless. 

Blimey Regina, that has gone so quick, hope it has for you too. It is nice to have that reassurance. Yes, I do feel weird about it (which is strange because I haven't felt funny about other women being pregnant for a while), maybe because it is 'the family' but they are a lovely couple and fingers crossed for them, they will make great parents. I think I am just worried about seeing them but to be honest, although they only live over an hour away, we don't see them that often due to hubby living away and work. Hopefully I will be fine. And you never know, I may be pg by the wedding myself lol. How funny would that be? Yes, I will be a step-nan but seriously that makes me feel old!!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, I really miss those movements. Mine started at about 12 weeks and it was such a comfort.

Jan, hope baby doesn't keep us waiting too long

Karen, any news?

Becks, hope Brooklyn stays well, there's nothing worse than a poorly baby

Jo, that news will take some getting used to. Your DH could have a grandchild older than a child! Step- nan, whoa!!!

Doctor, after much deliberation, has prescribed antibiotics for Caitlin, she didnt say anything specific just that its more bronchial than what DS had and is on her chest. 

She has only been sick once today, but the breast milk has been thrown away.

She's had two lots of the medicine so far, so really hoping she starts to pick up. She was due to have her first lot of jabs on Wednesday (already cancelled once due to being away and will have to cancel again. She is booked in for 4th dec, so hoping she will be better then)


----------



## Oasis717

I hated Brooklyn having to have antibiotics at just a few days old but he really needed them and the infection cleared up so quickly, I'm v worried about him catching what we have as dh says it's the worst cough he's ever had. Praying he stays well. Xx
Jo I totally understand how you feel, when I had my first loss last year a good friend was just ahead of me but hadn't told me due to me loosing my little one. It was hard when she gave birth this year as I couldn't help thinking of my lo lost. Although I was v happy for her it was hard xxxx


----------



## Creative

No news from me. Still have a full cervix so don't hold your breath. 39 weeks today. I'd really like it to go to full term so next Tuesday is my goal. I don't sleep much, but classic Fm keeps me company all night!


----------



## Oasis717

I would rather go over than be early! So don't blame you got wanting to go all the way. Last bit is hard but you're nearly there! So excited for you, I can't believe I was scared before giving birth, I'd do it all again in a heartbeat it really was a wonderful experience and I def won't be scared if I'm lucky enough to be able to have another:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well today. Lisa - hope the antibiotics work quickly so that Caitlin is feeling better and feeding again. Bless her. 

I am crossing my fingers that those still ttc on here get a BFP before Christmas, wouldn't that be fab.

I am looking forward to the pic of the next baby but I understand the wish to go full term. My DS was 10 days over, had to get induced, lazy boy, nothing has changed now he is 13 lol. 

Hope the next 7 days go quick for you Creative. I bet it is relaxing listening to Classic FM when you wake up. 

I hope my temp rises from tomorrow. FX.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo fingers crossed for a temp rise tommrow :) Becks your the first person to reassure me about delivery with your post :) THANKYOU for that :)


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so pleased to have made you feel better, honestly even the contractions were manageable, painful yes, but a completely bearable pain, but the best advice I can give is this time I stayed completely calm, I felt in total control, it's really true the more calm you are the better it is. I honestly almost enjoyed the labour! Xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, try not to worry about the birth, he's it may hurt but the reward at the end is sooooo worth it and I would do it again tomorrow if I could.

Caitlin seems to be in the mend. 11 weeks old today.

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks girls :) I have only recently begun to even think about the labour .... Your reassurance will be required over the next 12 weeks as a newbie to this and a first timer lol... All advise welcome


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - I love the pics, always smiling. Bet you can't stop giving Caitlin lots of cuddles and kisses. Adorable.

Regina - you will be ok. By the end of pregnancy you are dying to see what your baby looks like in the flesh. Even if you have a birth plan, be flexible and keep calm. I am so excited for you.


----------



## Oasis717

My birth plan went out the window lol but yes keeping calm is the absolute key and strangely this time I found it easy to do that compared to my other labours, I think I just got myself in the right frame of mind and whilst contractions obviously are painful they were much much less painful this time compared to when I panicked. Every time I got one I went completely silent and concentrated on breathing, staying calm and getting through it, knowing it would soon pass. When it came to the end and the contractions were at their strongest, pushing really does relieve the pain. I really would love to do it again:) xxxxxxxx
Lisa she's SUCH a lil cutie. She's got the most beautiful smile. So pleased she's on the mend bless her xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

5 mins after taking that she pewked everywhere.

She won't settle now and is hungry. Struggling with bottles for some reason


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( poor love, is her nose blocked Lisa? I remember dd having a terrible cold as a baby and struggling with feeding, saline drops before each feed were a godsend. It's such a shame:(. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Left wonderin said:


> Thanks girls :) I have only recently begun to even think about the labour .... Your reassurance will be required over the next 12 weeks as a newbie to this and a first timer lol... All advise welcome

Birth is natural. 
The pain is a means to an end.
Each wave of pain is getting you nearer to seeing the wonderful life you have created.
read as much as you can about the process. Information is a prescription against pain.
Picture in your mind your cervix opening up and your uterus lifting. Imagining what is happening whilst undergoing each pain means that you are actually helping your body to do it's job.
Fear is inhibitive to labour. It stops the process and makes your muscles tense.
Be as upright as possible. Gravity plays a huge part in easing a birth. Imagine trying to poo lying flat on your back, you'd have trouble. Imagine being constipated and lying on your back trying (that's even worse) Instead you are upright on a toilet with your muscles being supported and you can then do what you need to with good old gravity being given a helping hand. Birth is much the same. The babies head pressing down increases the pressure and moves the cervix quicker and more efficiently.
Practice listening to soothing music and relaxing into it with controlled breaths. Play the music over and over again in the run up to your birth and then when you are in the birth process play the same music. Your body will instinctively relax.


----------



## josie1234

Aw Lisa - hope she is ok, bless her. I really hope she manages to keep some milk down. 

How is Brooklyn today Becks? 

Chilled morning before I go to work at 1 pm. What are you all up to today?


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :) I have only recently begun to even think about the labour .... Your reassurance will be required over the next 12 weeks as a newbie to this and a first timer lol... All advise welcome
> 
> Birth is natural.
> The pain is a means to an end.
> Each wave of pain is getting you nearer to seeing the wonderful life you have created.
> read as much as you can about the process. Information is a prescription against pain.
> Picture in your mind your cervix opening up and your uterus lifting. Imagining what is happening whilst undergoing each pain means that you are actually helping your body to do it's job.
> Fear is inhibitive to labour. It stops the process and makes your muscles tense.
> Be as upright as possible. Gravity plays a huge part in easing a birth. Imagine trying to poo lying flat on your back, you'd have trouble. Imagine being constipated and lying on your back trying (that's even worse) Instead you are upright on a toilet with your muscles being supported and you can then do what you need to with good old gravity being given a helping hand. Birth is much the same. The babies head pressing down increases the pressure and moves the cervix quicker and more efficiently.
> Practice listening to soothing music and relaxing into it with controlled breaths. Play the music over and over again in the run up to your birth and then when you are in the birth process play the same music. Your body will instinctively relax.Click to expand...

Sounds excellent advice.

During my two labours the breathing really helped


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jo, hope you're ok? Brooklyn is having an off day! Won't sleep longer than 20 mins and not happy when awake, hope he's not getting ill:( xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :) I have only recently begun to even think about the labour .... Your reassurance will be required over the next 12 weeks as a newbie to this and a first timer lol... All advise welcome
> 
> Birth is natural.
> The pain is a means to an end.
> Each wave of pain is getting you nearer to seeing the wonderful life you have created.
> read as much as you can about the process. Information is a prescription against pain.
> Picture in your mind your cervix opening up and your uterus lifting. Imagining what is happening whilst undergoing each pain means that you are actually helping your body to do it's job.
> Fear is inhibitive to labour. It stops the process and makes your muscles tense.
> Be as upright as possible. Gravity plays a huge part in easing a birth. Imagine trying to poo lying flat on your back, you'd have trouble. Imagine being constipated and lying on your back trying (that's even worse) Instead you are upright on a toilet with your muscles being supported and you can then do what you need to with good old gravity being given a helping hand. Birth is much the same. The babies head pressing down increases the pressure and moves the cervix quicker and more efficiently.
> Practice listening to soothing music and relaxing into it with controlled breaths. Play the music over and over again in the run up to your birth and then when you are in the birth process play the same music. Your body will instinctively relax.Click to expand...

Great advice thanks , ok from now on no negative thoughts about it only positive ones . Afterall it is a natural process and your right once I understand what is happening in my body there is nothing to be scared of :))


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks

Yes, I am ok, thanks for asking. Chilled morning, lounging about. Few hours working in gym reception this afternoon and then spin class at 7 pm.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, cAitlkn was like that last Wednesday. She hasn't been sick today .

Regina , also another way to look at labour/birth - if it was that bad families would only have 1 child . Me, Becks , Karen and jan have about 15 between us!

Jo, will be watching your chart with interest.

Took this earlier, my favourite so far



Well, a line has been drawn under the baby making for good, DH had snip today. Has to take it easy for a couple of days. A tiny little red mark each side, I was like, is that it two little marks(seems a lot of fuss to me) told him I've been prodded and poked numerous times over the last 12 years and has my stomach cut open twice!

Felt really sad over the weekend as I didn't want the finality of it, but although I felt sad earlier, I also feel a weight has been lifted, knowing now that's it, we can now move onto the next chapter. To be thankful for what we do have and to enjoy it to the full.


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Becks, cAitlkn was like that last Wednesday. She hasn't been sick today .
> 
> Regina , also another way to look at labour/birth - if it was that bad families would only have 1 child . Me, Becks , Karen and jan have about 15 between us!
> 
> Jo, will be watching your chart with interest.
> 
> Took this earlier, my favourite so far
> 
> View attachment 701075
> 
> 
> Well, a line has been drawn under the baby making for good, DH had snip today. Has to take it easy for a couple of days. A tiny little red mark each side, I was like, is that it two little marks(seems a lot of fuss to me) told him I've been prodded and poked numerous times over the last 12 years and has my stomach cut open twice!
> 
> Felt really sad over the weekend as I didn't want the finality of it, but although I felt sad earlier, I also feel a weight has been lifted, knowing now that's it, we can now move onto the next chapter. To be thankful for what we do have and to enjoy it to the full.

Now make sure you wait until the test have been done and come back clear!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh dance she is growing cuter every day :) you must be sooooo in love . It is amazing how quickly they grow and change . Lots of best wishes for the next chapter in your families life :))) xxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Another great photo Lisa. You must be so proud. It must take the uncertainty and pressure out of the equation and now onto a new chapter in your life. 

How are you feeling this morning Regina, are you sleeping ok?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still around - still stalking, it's just that I've been at work a lot recently as the deadline draws nearer for the factory opening again:dohh:

I keep popping in to see how you are all doing - and admire the beautiful photos - you mamas must be on :cloud9: and of course not forgetting the mamas to be - not long now ladies:happydance:

Is their just me Josie and a few others left trying:cry:

AFM - I'm 12 DPFO (Days Past Fake Ovulation) but temps are on their way down - next cycle I have more blood tests and a pelvic exam but hoping I get my BFP instead - this morning I got a squinter and I mean a squinter on an IC (but I have been fooled by them before) so for now I'm calling it an evap:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

My first bfp was a squinter Fiona, if became Caitlin 

Jo, temp on the up TWW I think!


----------



## Oasis717

Fi my first bfp at 5dpo was a squinter and that squinter turned into Brooklyn!!!!xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck for the squinter!!!!!

Yes temp is on the up, fingers crossed it carries on lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mine also was a squinted at 10dpo and is now a growing baby :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hope those temps stay up Jo!! Xxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: welcome to the tww jo:wacko:

AFM - Temps dropped so didn't bother testing - just waiting now :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Waiting is the worst bit Garf.


----------



## garfie

I'm out again - :cry:

Come on Jo - all our bets are on you this month :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Creative

Garfie so sad to hear that. December is a magic month though with all those Christmas wishes fly ing about. Mine are coming your way!


----------



## josie1234

Aw Garf thats rubbish for you. Christmas wishes also coming your way. Xxxx
No pressure lol. I know you are all rooting for us still ttc. We can do it! Sending PMA to us all xx


----------



## josie1234

Creative - any signs yet? Are you getting excited or nervous? Hope you are managing to sleep ok. Really looking forward to the good news and seeing the pics. Good luck with it all xx


----------



## crazymam

Hello ladies, you have to excuse me but I don't have easy access to internet as my daughter uses my laptop for her school studies at moment but.............
I gave birth to gorgeous baby girl, Tabitha on 20th November at 7am in the morning. weighing in at a healthy 7lbs 7 ozs, so much for the low birth weight they predicted on all the scans.. Had a sight scare as her baseline was dropping, turns out cord was wrapped around her neck. Juts trying to get her to sleep during the night now and not all day!!! She thinks playtime starts at midnight. So I am off ot have another nap before she wakes again x


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations !! What fantastic news! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jan, big congrats on the birth of your baby girl .


----------



## josie1234

Amazing. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## Creative

Congratulations. What a fantastic name!!:happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

JAN yahoooooooo :) welcome to the world tabita :))))))


----------



## Oasis717

It's my birthday today ladies, 42!! Xx.


----------



## garfie

Congrats jan - well done mama:happydance:

Happy birthday becks - hope
You're being spoilt rotten:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi xxxHad some lovely presents inc some gorgeous earrings from dh:) can't believe I'm 42 lol, could of sworn I was 27!!!!! Xxx.


----------



## garfie

21 again Becks - like me:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy birthday Becks , I just turned 41 on the 4th :) hope you had a wonderful day and are being spoiled rotten both as a new mum and the birthday girl !!!


----------



## josie1234

Happy Birthday Becks hope you have a lovely day. I know only as young as you feel. Or the man you feel in your case lol.

Temp up again this morning for me. Keep going!!


----------



## josie1234

I am 44 next one!!!


----------



## crazymam

Oasis717 said:


> It's my birthday today ladies, 42!! Xx.

Happy birthday!! hope you are having a lovely day so far

x:cake:


----------



## crazymam

Fingers crossed for you Josie x 

QUOTE=josie1234;30613131]Happy Birthday Becks hope you have a lovely day. I know only as young as you feel. Or the man you feel in your case lol.

Temp up again this morning for me. Keep going!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I am!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies
How are you all today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Those temps are looking great Jo , I'm watching with interest ;) I'm good passed GD test yesterday . Only realised with Christmas I've only 7 working weeks left eeeeeeek


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Regina, where does time go? Thanks for watching my chart lol. I am trying not to get too excited. As we all know, it can all change in one day so fingers crossed it stays up there. You up to anything today? 

No work today until tonight, I have 2 classes (Legs Bums and Tums and Circuits).


----------



## Left wonderin

Nothing exciting work lol...............


----------



## josie1234

Glad that you passed the GD test.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I had a lovely day and a great party! Xx. 
Jo those temps really are looking good, so much better than last month. Climbing well! So so hoping they stay up! Xxx.


----------



## Creative

Due date

Symptom free

I'd like it to come after I go to another concert on Thursday where my daughter is in the band for We will rock you at school.


----------



## Oasis717

I remember the feeling well of my due date coming and going, I knew he wasn't going to come then, funny to think extreme gastroenteritis saved me from induction! I prefer the gastroenteritis out of the two lol, hoping you hold off til after the concert:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative said:


> Due date
> 
> Symptom free
> 
> I'd like it to come after I go to another concert on Thursday where my daughter is in the band for We will rock you at school.

Creative :happydance: on due date :))))) hopefully LO will agree with your plan :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxx I'm so excited for you :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Karen, watching and waiting!

Had cAitlkn weighed yesterday, she was 10lb 10 1/2 oz.

12 weeks today.

Caitlin has her first jabs tomorrow and youngest DS has his MMR booster and flu vaccine.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance where does the time go !!!!! It really is scary how quickly it moves along !!! 12 weeks OMG. Im already starting to panic about missing being pregnant ... Its weird really only started to think about it this week . I love it so much and contemplating that this might be my one and only opportunity :( probably just as well or I'd have ended up,with a whole army !!!!!! ) I can't believe despite the ucky bits how content I feel . I'm going to really try and enjoy the next 11 weeks .......... But ya never know might try squeeze in one more :haha: 

Oh not entertaining the idea just yet saying lets get this one here safely first :blush:


----------



## Left wonderin

Don't get me wrong I know I am blessed with having had this experience , and I will Never forget or loose sight of that for many reasons xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I feel exactly the same, in fact as soon as I'd given birth I wanted another! I still feel the same, it doesn't mean you don't value your rainbow any less, if anything the whole experience is so wonderful it's natural to want to repeat the experience. We will definitely be trying for another in approx 8 months and I can't wait. Definitely enjoy your time left, I still miss being pregnant but I love to be able to see Brooklyn and cuddle him and know he's ok. Xxxxxxx
Lisa Brooklyn is now too long for his 0/3 month clothes! He's so long which we expected with dh being 6 5. We weighed him and he was over 13lb, he's about the size of a 3 month old nearly lol. It's def getting harder to rock him standing up! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Karen, awaiting your news with excitement. Hope LO follows your plans lol.

Lisa - blimey that has gone so quick. Hope the jabs go ok, that's one thing that mums dread, hope Caitlin and DS are ok with them.

Regina - yes where does time go, I remember when you had your BFP. Doesn't seem that long ago. So glad that you are feeling content as it is so easy to worry but it is good to enjoy the pregnancy. 

Becks - sounds like Brooklyn is growing well. I still laugh about my DS, I used to carry him upstairs when he fell asleep on me but I knew it was time to stop that when his feet were trailing on the floor.

AFM - Temp up again this morning. Trying hard not to get too excited but as each day goes past then my hope goes up a little bit more. Lets just hope I don't need to wait as long as last cycle for an answer, one way or another. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol jo that made me giggle!! I'm trying hard not to get excited too but I can't help it I'm excited for you! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks.


----------



## Oasis717

Keeping everything crossed, it's the first thing I do in the morning on my phone, check your chart! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm not completely caught up, but wanted to pop in and say hi. We moved at the end of last month and have been adjusting as well as fighting with internet service. I think everything is finally running smooth. 

That chart does look lovely, Jo! Fingers crossed for you!

Crazy - Congratulations! 

Becks and Lisa - Your little ones are just gorgeous.

Karen - How are you feeling? 

Fiona and Regina - I hope you are doing well. 

I hope I didn't miss anybody.

AFM - I remain in limbo. With the moving and everything, I haven't been following my cycles so not scheduled the 21-day test yet. I still keep going back and forth about what we should do. I really need to take the time to sit down and talk with DH about it. At times, I think maybe this was a sign we should just be done, but then something happens that shows me how much I still want this. The 50-year-old lady working at a store I frequent got pregnant naturally. Then my niece, who was 4 weeks ahead of me when I had my first miscarriage, had her baby shower Sunday. I could look at her and talk to her, but every time something was mentioned about due dates or the baby's size, having sonograms, or even being uncomfortable, my heart would just sink for a few minutes. :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Jo - Wow look at your chart - I'm with Becks in getting excited for you:happydance:

Cry - I did my 21 day test and the dr said I hadn't ovulated - when I clearly did so make sure you are 7DPO not necessarily 21 days into your cycle:flower:

Love to everyone else - I'm just cheering you all on and popping in but I am busy with work :wacko: I have missed two nights sleep because of a runaway hamster and then the next night my youngest had an abscess on his tooth ouch - so I appear to be running on empty:haha: I'm sure you new mums/ mums to be know what I mean:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Fiona. That's why I didn't want to check it when I wasn't charting because I wouldn't be able to find 7 dpo exactly.


----------



## josie1234

Thank you everyone for your support and for checking up on my chart. BFN but too early anyways but can't resist a cheeky POAS. 

Garf, hope you manage to catch up on some sleep. Sounds like you have had a busy few days.

Crystal - hope you get an idea of your ov when you get to chart. My cycles seem to be different each time and I can never fathom them out. 49 day cycle last month! 

Becks - that is nice knowing you are checking up on me first thing.


----------



## Oasis717

It's still early Jo. It would mean so much for you ladies to get that bfp, I'm rooting for you all, I check b n b first thing after my alarm lol and I have your chart on as separate page and I refresh it to check your temp, this morning I said a little 'yay' to myself it was still looking so good:) xxxxxx


----------



## Creative

Waters gone!


----------



## Oasis717

Omg how exciting!!!!!!!!!! Xx.


----------



## josie1234

ooooohhhhhh, so excited!!!!


----------



## garfie

Woohoo!!!

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Brilliant !!!! Will be checking now all day for updates!

Any guesses on sex ladies?

I'll go girl.


----------



## josie1234

Boy 8 lb 6 oz


----------



## dancareoi

That's very precise!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm saying girl and 7lb 9:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to hearing the news/seeing pics. Good luck xxx

How's everyone else? 

Bit of a dip in temp but had to get up a bit earlier this morning to go to the loo. Hope the next few days go really quick. Please please please don't let me have to wait as long as last cycle for an answer. Trying not to symptom spot already lol. Come on, fingers crossed, toes crossed and even legs crossed (DH went back today and won't see him now til 10 Dec so not good). PMA PMA PMA!!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hoping for an early Christmas present for you in the form of a BFP.


----------



## josie1234

Meant to ask Lisa, how were Caitlin and DS after their jabs?

Feeling crampy tonight. 

Hoping we have the good news to wake up to by tomorrow morning. Excited.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, they both seem fine thanks. Caitlin slept through last night so hoping she does again tonight.

Cramping could be a good sign. Dip in temp today and cramping could be implantation! 

Hoping we hear Karen's good news soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative ..... How exciting :) hope all is progressing nicely !!! Can't wait for updates xxxxx 

JO I'm so so praying for a early Christmas present for you with all my heart xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Just a quick pop in - to see if there was any news :blush:

On way now to a meeting - about handling autism :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm desperate for news too! Hope the meeting goes ok Fi:) xxx
Jo me too would absolutely love you to get your bfp, a rise again today, yay xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Karen - I hope everything has gone and is going very well! Excited to hear an update. 

Jo - Your chart looks lovely! Getting up earlier than usual for the bathroom and cramping - what wonderful symptoms!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone for the good wishes.

Keep looking for updates. Can't wait for the exciting news.

At my sisters tonight after a 5 hour car journey. Traffic was horrendous. Should have taken max 3 hrs. Sleeping in same room as DS tonight so taking temp will be interesting.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well any updates?? Jo ??? Creative ????


----------



## josie1234

Morning
Thinking of you Karen, wondering how you are getting on.
No news from me yet apart from temp stayed the same so hopefully will stay up. Now cd 33 dpo 11. Fingers crossed I get an answer in next couple of days. Have a good day x


----------



## Oasis717

Just checked your chart Jo, brill it's still up!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks, how are you and Brooklyn today? Yes, glad it is still up but wish I could fast forward time. BFN this morning, knew it would be too early but you know me, any chance to POAS lol.


----------



## Oasis717

We are ok:)thank you Brooklyn still has quite a bit of milk in the day, 6 ounces every 2 hours or so! So it's all go xxxx I know if be the same, have to test but still early yet and every chance! Xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning

Any news Karen? Hope you are ok and looking forward to update.

How is everyone else?

Temp dip this morning so thinking I am out this time. See what today/tomorrow brings but expecting AF.


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning Jo , boo for the dip but I must say this chart is the best looking one I think I have every seen you have in terms of a cycle .


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree chart is fab very promising even if af shows, bodes well for next cycle:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thank you. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still hoping you're not out:) xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks, how's your day been today? 
Regina - how are you?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm doing good Jo thanks :) have to start thinking about Christmas and doing some shopping soon !!!!!


----------



## josie1234

lol, Regina, yes it will soon be here.:xmas16::xmas17::


----------



## Left wonderin

What is you Ds looking for this year Jo ???


----------



## josie1234

What, presents?? Gets boring as they get older. He wants clothes, money, Xbox games. Gone are the days of playing with toys on Christmas Day.


----------



## dancareoi

My 3 year old is starting to understand Christmas for the first time and talks about Santa a lot!

12 year old discovered earlier in year that Santa doesn't exist, so in a way a little bit of the magic has gone for him. Dd reckons I'm Santa! So I think she kind of knows but we haven't confirmed anything yet.

Hoping we hear from Karen soon, I hope everything is ok as it's been a few days now since her waters went.


----------



## Oasis717

It's lovely when they start to realise isn't it Lisa! Yes I'm hoping all is well with Karen too xx. 

A rise this morning Jo:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes it is nice when they are old enough to know about Christmas but young enough to get excited by the magic of it.

I hope Karen is ok, thinking of her and wondering how she is getting on.

Yes a bit of a rise, Becks. I am really hoping that my cycle isn't as long as last one, getting an answer one way or another because I hate the waiting, especially when it is dragged out longer than normal. Feeling bit crampy so not sure if AF is coming. We will see. See what tomorrow's temp is like. Not seeing DH until 10 Dec, so that will be 12 days I won't see him from when he was home last. It is rubbish, hate this!

Hope you have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Does he get some extended time off over Christmas Jo ??? It must be so hard at times . And I second Becks yeah for the rise :)


----------



## josie1234

He normally works Christmas one year and then New Year the next year. This year he has Christmas off and is working New Year. I prefer Christmas to be honest. Think he finishes work Christmas Eve and goes back the 29th Dec. He has some leave around 13th Dec so that is good. 

I forgot to say, last night I had a really vivid dream that I was breastfeeding a baby. Very odd, can't remember the sex of the baby though.


----------



## josie1234

Quiet on here today, has everyone had a good day?

Lisa - has DS been to see Santa yet? My DS was always scared when we went, lol. I like the Christmas lights, so pretty. I do love Christmas.


----------



## dancareoi

We haven't been to see Santa yet but hoping to take him somewhere to see him.

Eldest DS has told him that be red lights that show on the infra red alarm sensors are Santa watching him! Works a treat.

Caitlin is 3 months old tomorrow, don't know where that times gone. She did a little laugh earlier.

Don't know if its my age or whether its the fact I've now got 4 kids, but it seems a little more tiring this time round! She is sleeping through the night again which is lovely.

Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you .


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa - aw that is so cute, the infra red lights. Children are great. Blimey that time has gone so quick. I bet her laugh is infectious. 

Probably a bit of both but good that she is sleeping through. Thanks for the finger crossing. I am sort of expecting AF to come but I think that is sometimes to avoid disappointment but you can't help a bit of hope creeping through now and again. 
Tomorrow will be CD 36 (DPO 14) so looks like cycle is another long one.

Managed to Skype DH tonight as one of the lads in the block has just got internet so that was good. Off to bed now as very tired, busy day today, in fact, its going to be a busy week. Good night all xx


----------



## dancareoi

She woke! I spoke too soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance 4 !!! I'd say that has something to do with it !!!! My sis had her 4th about 6 months ago and she was exhausted but ........ Baby now 8 months and she said it has gotten way easier just hard getting into a new routine !! I can't believe she is 3 months already and yeah for the giggle !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry about the dip Jo:( loads loads luck for your next cycle, hope it's as good as this one:) xxx xx
Brooklyn is now in 3/6 month clothes and even then he's only got a little bit of room in the feet! He's the size of a 3 month old at 6 weeks! He now has a cold:( he managed to evade all our illnesses til now, it's not too bad at mo just v snuffly with runny nose but can still feed ok and no cough, he's off his milk a little, he was up to 6/7 ounces but has dropped to 4/5. Sleeps from about 9pm to 8am and I wake him for a bottle at around 12 as otherwise he would wake around 3/4 am xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and forgot to say loving the giggles too Lisa, Brooklyn does this little chuckle now it's so funny! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks AF came but at least this cycle has probably been my best yet. At least the chart makes a bit more sense and wasn't as long as last month. So looking good for next cycle hopefully.
Wow sounds like Brooklyn is growing fast
Hope he gets rid of his snuffles soon.


----------



## garfie

Josie - BIG hugs hun - enjoy your wine and chocolate - here's to a Christmas BFP :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Here's to a bfp to all you ladies that are waiting, thanks Jo, you had a great cycle fingers crossed xxx x


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, sorry Af got you. Your cycle is almost on a par with mine this time last year. My last Af was 6th dec and I OV 24/25 th dec. 

Becks, hope Brooklyn gets better soon.

3 months today


----------



## Left wonderin

How adorable xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa - was that cycle the one where you became pregnant or did you become pregnant soon after that?

I was ok about things yesterday but bit fed up today, probably because I am so busy doing jobs here and there, gym, classes, reception, Personal Training etc so not enough hours in the day lol. Hopefully now though my cycles will be easier to interpret and it will happen soon.

Gorgeous pic as always, what a cutie, loving the smiles. Can't believe Caitlin is 3 months already. Any news from Karen??? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Gorgeous pic Lisa! Brooklyn just has a runny nose so I'm hoping that's as bad as it gets, I know how you feel Jo, never enough hours on the day!xxxx


----------



## Creative

Sorry, I was convinced I'd posted an update.

Waters went at 1.30am and was having minor contractions shortly after that. I got up and went downstairs to make my nest, tidy up and do some walking around to kick things into gear. Contractions didn't get going much and by 3am they'd stopped. by 6am they started up again and were a lot more pauinful, but still not long or close together. Chris was getting flustered and kept saying shall we call the MW? but I'd had a discussion only the tuesday before about when I should actually call them and as far as I was concerned it was much too early. OH then went onto google and asked that thinking that it knew better then me and he read that in the case of a homebirth you should notify the MW as soon as labour starts, so that was what he wanted. I was meanwhile having contractions and refusing to phone them up. I really didn't want them in my birthing space too early. Eventually Chris said if you don't phone them I will and so I reluctantly phoned them. The labour ward then contacted the Communinty MW who rang me and said she was going off duty in 15 mins and would contact my actual area MW to come out. Soon there was aphone call from the MW and she asked how I was getting on. Contractions 40-50 seconds and 3 - 4 mins apart. she said she would come over and check me out before clinic and then expect to come back midmorning. In the mean time we woke JOe and Eden and I went for a bath. I regretted it as I prefer to move during contractions. All of a sudden I needed the loo and got out of the bath. At that moment the MW arrived and Chris was down stairs making a cup of tea for everyone. The MW shouted up are you ok Karen and I said I am just on the loo. And then the world became a crazy place. I reallised that actually it wasn't a poo I needed! I yelled down stairs for the MW to bring me the Gas and air as baby was coming. she comes running up stairs and tells me that the other MW has the gas and air and that I need to get off the loo! we went into the bedroom (I was going to give birth down stairs with twinkling lights and candles) a sheet was spread on the bed and cushions were popped in a pile and then she let me take over. The pain was immence. I'd planned on gas and air to regulate my breathing GTG at this point will tell you the next bit when I can get back on here!


----------



## garfie

Karen - Wow hun that is certainly some birth story - so far:winkwink:

Hope the rest goes smoothly for you and you get the type of birth you want (unless you already have your little one:happydance:)

BIG :hugs: hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Wow can't wait for next update. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for the update hope you're ok! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - Caitlin gets more adorable every time we see her.

Becks - I love those first chuckles. He is growing so quickly and sleeping so well. Great job, mama!

Karen - An exciting story! I hope everything went well after that. Can't wait to hear the rest. 

Jo - I'm sorry AF got you, but what a perfect cycle with a great LP. Your body is setting you up for success!

Fiona and Regina - How are y'all doing?


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, it means a lot you saying that, lets hope so. Not in the best of moods today and had a cry on the phone to DH. Things just getting me today, hormones! Think I will be ok tomorrow, just a lot on my mind and think I just need to vent off. But yes, the best cycle yet I think.

How are you today? Hope you are ok.


----------



## crysshae

Lovely hormones! We all need a good cry and some venting sometimes. I hope it helped. 

I'm doing okay. Thinking I might go ahead and have that blood work done this month. Need to have a heart to heart with DH before I get started though I guess.


----------



## Left wonderin

Creative your story so Far is better than any movie on tv :) How very exciting :) can't wait for the next update . Hope all is going well and you get to deliver your little one into the world exactly how you would like xxx xxxxxx thinking of you 

JO sending a big cyber :hugs: and a :wine: just for you . This journey just plays havoc with your emotions ! Hopefully a more positive day will follow soon , in the meantime be nice to yourself xxxxxxxxx 

Everyone else hope you are all doing ok , it's freezing here tonight ! I'm doing good although having some really weird dreams when I eventually get comfortable enough to sleep !! Most of them have the same theme about not getting to see baby after he is born , weird like someone took him for a few days and no one will tell me who etc ..... I'm guessing its to do with the increasing realisation that I REALLY am having a baby and SOON !!!! 

Also dawned on me how soon Christmas is and I have done ZERO preparation . Time to get the finger out and start by putting up the decorations :xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:


----------



## dancareoi

Karen, good to heAr from you, sounds an ordeal! Can't wait to hear next part and also more details about your rainbow!

Jo, my last Af was 6th dec as I got pg that cycle.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone. Regina - that made me cry. I am an emotional wreck today. I hope I snap out of it soon, hate being like this. Tomorrow is a new day. Off to bed so look forward to update tomorrow from Karen xx


----------



## Creative

So there I am, baby well on the way and no gas and air in sight and that set a slight panic in me. I didn't mind the no pain killers, but I'd banked on having gas and air to regulate my breathing. I had a few seconds of doubt as the pain hit fully and baby began to decend. I could feel the head making it's way slowly down and so put my fingers on it to stop it coming too fast. I eased it out through the "ring of fire" and then it was that magic moment as the ear came into view and finally the head was out. The midwife just watched and everyone was very quiet. Then I felt around the neck, and felt the cord. The midwife had seen it and asked me if she could move it and I said yes. She lifeted the cord over the head and then as I felt another contraction I lifted my baby out of me and held it in my arms. It was screaming and that was an amazing relief. I held baby against my skin and told it that it was welcome to a world where it would be loved and we were so happy to greet it. Then with every one watching I turned baby over for the big reveal. and there was a penis!
It was amazing, the love that I felt for this scrap of life and any doubt about really wanting a girl simply melted away.
I fed him and then we told him his name which even his sister and brother didn'#t know...... he's called Barnaby Arran and weighs 8lb.


----------



## crysshae

That's a beautiful birth story, Karen! Gave me chills and watery eyes. Makes me want to do it, but I always get so nervous about it....

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to all of you!!!!! Would love to see pictures of Barnaby!


----------



## garfie

Well done Karen - what a beautiful story:happydance::happydance:

8lb a lovely weight as well - welcome Barnaby:kiss:

Hope you are keeping safe hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome to the world Barnaby :) your mother just made me cry !!!! Sounds lie you had a very peaceful and natural entrance into this world . What a lucky little boy you are to have such a brave mummy xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Karen that sounds so beautiful.

Welcome to the world Barnaby Arran.

I will update first page, I'm guessing dob is 27th November


----------



## josie1234

Wow amazing story. Welcome to the world Barnaby, I love the name. 

Sounds like you were so brave. I would have been hysterical lol.
Well done and congratulations to you amd your family. Looking forward to seeing a photo xx


----------



## Creative

dancareoi said:


> Karen that sounds so beautiful.
> 
> Welcome to the world Barnaby Arran.
> 
> I will update first page, I'm guessing dob is 27th November

28th NOvember!


----------



## dancareoi

Creative said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Karen that sounds so beautiful.
> 
> Welcome to the world Barnaby Arran.
> 
> I will update first page, I'm guessing dob is 27th November
> 
> 28th NOvember!Click to expand...

Changed the first page!

How are you finding it after a 14 year gap?


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

How is everyone today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone its quite on here ?? I was away yesterday for the night on a Christmas shopping trip,with my sisters and mam . Glad to say most of my shopping is now done :) all that's left to do is wrap it all and put it under the tree ........ Wait first I have to get the tree and put it up :dohh: 

How is everyone doing ??


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina, lol, at least you are organised with the presents. I have just put the tree up today but finding it so hard to get into the Christmas spirit. DH home tomorrow so will get him to put some lights up and maybe that might do the trick. Done opk today and had a second line but neg so hoping that it darkens over next few days but on previous charts it has been later (around CD 20). 

How are you feeling? How's your bump? One of the girls I know had a baby girl last night. She had a hard pregnancy and always seemed to complain on facebook, I was thinking, seriously, think how lucky you are!

Very tired today, think it is the cold weather so will try and have an early night tonight. Any updates/news from anyone else?? We are defo due another BFP.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo sending heaps of Christmas baby dust your way


----------



## crysshae

Yes! Lots and lots of dust, Jo! 

I hope you are all doing well.

We've been stuck inside for a few days due to ice. :nope: We have decided to continue trying! So I'm going to try to get in for my blood work this month.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. Glad that you are still trying Crystal. Good luck with the bloods. Hope it gives you some answers. DH now on leave so nice to have him home.


----------



## Oasis717

So pleased you have dh at home Jo, must be so nice after you've missed him loads:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Jo. How long will he be home?


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. He is home til 19 or 20th. Hope the ice clears Crystal. It is very cold here.


----------



## Oasis717

Freezing!! Xx


----------



## crysshae

That's a nice long stay. And looks like it should be during the right time of the month - fingers crossed! Will he be home again for Christmas?

Ditto what Becks said! In Texas, ice is supposed to melt within a couple days. We're not made for this longlasting stuff. Lol!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. He is back again 24-29 dec and working New Year. Is everyone orgainsed and looking forward to Christmas. I don't feel Christmassy yet.


----------



## garfie

Nope I'm not christmassey either - hubby is snowed under with work and its all left to me:cry: - I miss my bump - he would have been due next month:cry:

Okay dry those tears Fiona you have work to go to :haha: me telling myself off

I bet those with newborns and bumps are so looking forward to it:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm lots to do here !! Christmas just seems to have arrived on the door step without notice. I'm up,to my eyes in work at the moment so will start thinking about it this weekend ;) looking forward to Christmas to get it out of the way so then its nearer to my real gift arriving ............ ;)


----------



## garfie

Left - Your Christmas pressies are just a practice run:winkwink: the real one that is homemade arrives soon:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Fiona - it will be hard but hopefully Christmas will make those special wishes come true. Fingers crossed for you hun, you have been through such a hard time but things can only get better. The start of a new year and new beginnings. 

Yes, January (2013) would have been time when I would have had the LO so it always reminds me but hopefully I will have some good news soon. Hoping timing is right this month. Sometimes get down, thinking it will never happen but there is always hope. This thread proves that.

Regina - so looking forward to your news, when are you due again? I am looking forward to having time off, not doing any work. I am always rushing about so looking forward to have chilled quality family time. Then my best mates wedding on 3rd Jan in Shrewsbury. She has had a tough year, getting the all clear from throat cancer (she is only 40). Hope you all have a good day and good luck to all those ttc still. xxx


----------



## Oasis717

January will be hard for me too, my lo lost first last year would have been due 7th Jan, you never ever forget, so hoping you ladies waiting have all your Christmas wishes come true and you get that bfp you all deserve so v much xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - That's great he will be home for Christmas too. 

Fiona - I hope your hubby's work will let up soon and y'all can find some joy in Christmas. 

Regina - Christmas does arrive so fast. It seems like no time has passed since the last one. I'm hoping to get started this weekend too. I guess we're not feeling overly Christmassy either. I've bought the tree, but it has nothing on it yet. 

:hugs: to all of you who have due dates or due date anniversaries coming up. It seems to be a depressing couple of months for this thread. :nope: My first little one lost was due February 2014. I've already been dreading that month, as I know even if I'm lucky enough blessed to get pregnant before then I wouldn't be far enough along to not be worried. 

For those of you waiting, I hope you get that sticky, strong BFP this cycle to make your Christmas and New Year the most joyful! For those of you who have had their rainbows, enjoy and cherish their first Christmases! It's such a fun time!


----------



## dancareoi

My little one was born 'sleeping' on 12-1-12, so nearly the second anniversary of 'her' birth .

I always think of her as a girl because when I had nuchal scan at 12 weeks, when we were told we had a perfect healthy pregnancy, the guy doing the scan said he was 95% certain baby was a girl. When 'she' was born, although she was perfectly formed 'she' was little too small to see what she was. Her tiny hand was about the size of My nail on my little finger.

I am planning to go to garden of rest at the hospital on 13th jan, where her ashes are and lay some flowers down.

On a brighter note I took this of Caitlin the other day, the jacket belongs to dd build a bear!


----------



## josie1234

Yes you never forget but what a blessing to have your little prince and princesses with you now. Caitlin is so cute, loving the outfit. 

Smiley face on opk for me today, perfect timing. Bit earlier than normal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## crysshae

She is just adorable!

Good luck Jo!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance how adorable is she :))))))) I'm sure you never tire of cuddling her xxxx 
Jo great about smiley face , that came round soon:) good luck this cycle


----------



## dancareoi

Jo hoping you get best Christmas pressie this year in the form of a bfp


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> Jo hoping you get best Christmas pressie this year in the form of a bfp

Here here :happydance:


----------



## josie1234

Thanks xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning. Hows everyone today? What are you up to today? Not sure what to make of my chart. Trying not to write it off just yet. But not too sure what to make of it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo your chart looks good , here is hoping you see a temp rise in the next couple of days . Looks like your ov in the next few anyhow :) good thing oh is home ;) If I was you I'd get busy girl !!!!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Regina, hopefully we will see an elevation in temp. How are you feeling?


----------



## Left wonderin

Overall good but feeling pretty ucky all the time ,everything is squished so nothing digesting and have heartburn to boot !!!! But I'm not complaining I still feel very blessed :)


----------



## Oasis717

I don't miss the heartburn! Mine was soooo severe at the end it was crazy, it got to where I was scared to eat but apparently as I've always suffered on and off you're more likely to have it bad in pregnancy. Brooklyn is 8 weeks today, can't believe where the time has gone already, he smiles all the time now, never really cries, he's so funny:) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Flipin hell where did that 8 weeks go !!!!!!! We need some updated pics please of all our rainbows :)


----------



## josie1234

Yes definatel Regina. More pics. Yes it is not nice feeling ucky but it is definitely worth it.

Temp rise this morning. 

How is everyone else getting on? Any updates?


----------



## Oasis717

Here's a pic I took of Brooklyn a couple of days ago:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oasis717

And this one is this morning:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

Brooklyn is just adorable xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, his cute little face made me smile.

We are at the stage now when you stop counting in weeks and move onto months!

Sad that they grow so quick.

Last night I put Caitlin to bed at 8.00pm and she slept until 7,00am. It was later tonight as we had my family over, but it was so nice to have the evening to myself (DH went out)

Need to find time somehow to start wrapping pressies. Maybe in the morning as DH is taking 2x DS and DD to pictures to see Frozen. First time for youngest DS but I don't think he'll sit still so might be a mistake!

How's everyone else?

Jo, looks like OV was maybe yesterday! Could be a Christmas Day BFP!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa:) I'm looking forward to having some evening time again soon, tonight Brooklyn has been hungrier so up more but he's always asleep from 12 til 7/8 just tonight he's up more instead if sleeping the evening away! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Wow wouldn't that be great Lisa. Any pics of Caitlin? She's a good girl eh?


----------



## dancareoi

Had Caitlin weighed today and she is now 12lb 2oz.

Last night i put her to bed at 8.00pm and she slept until 8.00am this morning!


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn had a bottle at 10 last night and slept til 7am! I've started to stop waking him for a feed in the night as he is having enough in the day and I want to create good habits for sleeping through:) I must get him weighed but we missed the clinic this week, they've changed it to every fortnight now, v annoying! I think he's over a stone though! I'm now just 3lb off my pre pregnancy weight, it's coming off ever so slowly!xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I've had a disaster with my weight. Within no time I was actuAlly 5 pound under my pre pregnancy weight but over the last few weeks I have stuffed myself silly with chocolate and have put on 12 pounds so 7 pound over pre pg weight! 
Feeling down about the weight gain so eating more choc to feel better. Got to lose it again


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know! I'm the same I've had eight weeks to loose weight and I've only lost 5lb!!! Not good enough and I feel down about it too, I've eaten the stuff I didn't eat in pregnancy like choc etc, the only reason I've lost I think is all the walking we do which I've upped again since having Brooklyn, I keep telling myself I must loose weight if we are to try again when Brooklyn is about 8months old but I still can't seem to get motivated:( I must try to get on track and stay on track! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

It's so hard, especially for a chocoholic!

Haven't had any choc today but ate biscuits instead!

Going in to work for a couple of hours tomorrow am. Usually helps win eating as nothing to pick on but some of our contractors have brought stuff in for Xmas and there are quality streets and thorntons chocs !


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo yummy I can't resist stuff like that! If it's there I eat it lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Taken this morning - 15 weeks today


----------



## crysshae

Such a sweet smile! 

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who can't walk by sweets.

Did y'all cut any of that out when you were trying, or did you just continue as usual other than adding prenatals? I hear talk of people saying to stop this and stop that and take this and that. I never did when I was younger, but I didn't know if it was "necessary" now that I'm older.


----------



## dancareoi

crysshae said:


> Such a sweet smile!
> 
> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who can't walk by sweets.
> 
> Did y'all cut any of that out when you were trying, or did you just continue as usual other than adding prenatals? I hear talk of people saying to stop this and stop that and take this and that. I never did when I was younger, but I didn't know if it was "necessary" now that I'm older.

I started eating more eggs, proper butter, kale, spinach and brocolli, all of which can help improve things. My acupuncturist said this would help improve my blood quality.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lisa.


----------



## dancareoi

Also good cuts of steak, not overcooked. Beetroot was another thing,
I also took pregnacare conception tablets



Took this too when getting dd from school


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance what a little pet she is . She has changed sooo much . She really is in the world now :) 

Cry the only thing I did which was recommended to me by a friend was to eat 5 Brazil nuts a day after ov to help,with implantation ! Apparently there is a science behind it , something to do with the oil in the nuts ? Well anyway first time I did it I ended up with my BFP so. Might just be something to it !


----------



## crysshae

Thank you ladies! I appreciate the help.

Love the ears, Lisa! She's too cute!


----------



## Left wonderin

You have to eat 5 a day every day till either BFP or AF ! Not just 5 as a once off


----------



## Oasis717

I gave up alcohol completely and took pregnacare vitamins:) beautiful pic Lisa she's such a smasher:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - I've heard that about avocadoes and possibly eggs too. Have you heard about that, if it's the same thing? I like avocadoes better than Brazil nuts. Lol. I like some nuts, but Brazil nuts have never been my favorite. Don't get me wrong, I would eat them if it would help, just wondering if the things I like do the same thing. 

I hardly drink. It's probably been 6 months or more since I've had even a taste, so I'm good there, although I might imbibe a bit on New Year's Eve just for fun. That'll be around the time AF is showing anyway. 

I looked at Pregnacare. Good price, but it will take 18-26 days to get them! :nope: I wonder if the US has something comparable. :shrug: I'm going to research.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sure they have Crystal they'll do an alternative, it's been 20 months since I last had alcohol lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, loving the piccies, little cuties, they are. I have been busy trying to get organised for Christmas and working but I have still been stalking. No news from me, really tired and bad headache today :-(

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry to hear that Jo hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning ladies how are you all? 

Bit disappointed in my temps at the moment.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

How are we? - still stalking you all - loving the bootiful pics of your little darlings:happydance:

AFM - Just very busy at the moment - seems like everyone wants a piece of me - if I'm not working my friends are suggesting lunch/meetings etc and of course like most of us there's still the housework left to do. At the moment I am having difficulties with Wills and his autism - I seem to be called into school a lot - not sure if it's just because he is out of his routine :dohh:

Also wth how long is my LP going to be this month? - do you think stress can delay af - surely it can't be a BFP not with those low temps?:wacko:

Is it you left who is up next with a delivery from the stork:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I think stress can delay ovulation which in turn delays af from what i remember reading, I signed in to ff today as I'm ovulating and will be charting from next cycle to get a feel for how my cycles will be before ttc which I'm still not sure when we will! It's funny as I'm ovulating but I only had one episode of a small amount of blood and I was expecting it to be very heavy etc, strange! Funny to be using opks it feels like forever since I poas!!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Comparing to your previous chart, your temps seem to be on track. Hopefully you'll ovulate in the next few days since you ovulated CD20 last time. Good luck!

Fiona - Have you tested? If you do have a BFP, your temps may have just stabilized. 

Becks - Have fun POASing again! Lol.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal. I will try to post pic of opk. Think it is nearly pos. No digis so no smiley face to confirm. 

Becks - good luck with POAS.
Garf - yes I think ov and af can be delayed with stress.

Pic too large to post on here.


----------



## Oasis717

That's so annoying when you want to put a pic on here and it says file too large, the pics I put of Brooklyn on the other day it said the same so I emailed them to myself cause you can make it smaller, I took this one tonight, had to share as it's my fav yet! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh .......... So so cute :)


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

He is so darn cute Becks - I could just eat him all up :winkwink:

Josie - I hate it when it says file to large - hope your opk goes Pos soon:hugs:

AFM - I am aware Ov can be delayed by stress (god knows there's enough of that in my life at the mo:wacko:) but according to my chart I od ok it's the witch that's late - can she be delayed as well due to stress? :wacko:

Ok so for now 17DPO and a BFN on a cheapy IC any ideas at all ladies what can be going on - the spotting I have marked up was just like a tiny little blob both times if I hadn't looked I wouldn't have seen if you know what I mean (I'm sure you do:winkwink:) and then it went:shrug: My temps are still bobbing along - so what does that mean? and of course with Christmas coming up - it will be to late for blood tests:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hmm your temps are still up and no sign of af could it be a bfp in the making Fi? Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Gosh I hope so:happydance: last chance saloon for me:wacko:

Don't you think though a negative at 17DPO is not a good sign - or am I getting ahead of my self????

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Fingers crossed for you Garf. Xxxx
Looks like pos opk today.
 



Attached Files:







20131220_104726.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

Josie - When is he home? - Deff pos hun - have fun:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It's so funny cause I've had no af since the birth but I bought some tests as I get such strong o symptoms that I just knew I was o, here's mine from today, I think I ovulated yest, so much for needing af to O! yay for a positive Jo!!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Creative

can't believe how hectic life is. This is the time of year when the children are in demand with their music and are out at rehearsals and concerts most nights. Can't remember if I told you that Barnaby ended up in hospital with jaundice. he is now back home. the midwives won't discharge him yet though as he is still rather yellow prompting the nick name bananabee. the down side is that I have to feed every two hours which is a never ending job. Also I only have a desk top to access the internat and it seems that everyone else gets priority. 
I'd be happy for people to be my friend on facebook https://www.facebook.com/rara.bazaar

here are some three week photos of Barnaby


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bless him what absolutely beautiful pictures, it's the same here, not enough hours in the day:) so glad he's home and ok, Brooklyn had a touch of jaundice at birth, it's v common they told me xxx


----------



## josie1234

He is gorgeous. Hope he is doing ok.

Will be glad when Christmas is here so we can chill. Mad rushing about. DH went back yesterday but back on 23rd. Hope we get timing right and don't miss our chance.


----------



## crysshae

He's gorgeous, Karen! I hope the jaundice clears up soon, and life calms down a bit. Jaundice is pretty normal, especially in breastfed babies for some reason. 

Becks - So so cute. Love those wide eyes and long eyelashes! 

Fiona - Your chart says "progesterone cream chart". Are you still using that? I've heard it can delay AF because your progesterone is not dropping to let your body know it's time to start over.

Good luck, Jo! I hope you got some quality time in before he left since it seems you're about to O!


----------



## garfie

Cry - You are correct I was using an over the counter cream but I stopped nearly a week ago - ah well what does it matter anyway I have cronic backache - so I'm sure she will be here soon - Merry Christmas to me:cry:

This cream made no difference last time - except I got a BFP - this time well I guess I will just have to wait - probably a huge temp drop tomorrow:wacko:

Creative - Here is another adorable little man to add to the collection of rainbow babies on this thread:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal both my boys have the same eyes and eyelashes, will be some hearts broken when they're older I think:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Fiona.

I bet so too, Becks!

My blood work is set up for Monday, 7 dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal. Good luck for your blood work on Monday.

Karen - how are things going, how is Barnaby, have the midwives discharged him yet. Hope so.


----------



## josie1234

Yes Becks, you will be chasing the girls away lol. 

Garf - sorry that AF got you hun. I am wishing that the next cycle is the one for you! FX'd and fairy dust to you.

I have been busy working, last shift tomorrow. Can't wait to relax.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Casey tells me that Jo! He says he doesn't want girls chasing him, I said you will when you're older lol xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol, tell them they are more trouble than they are worth!! I am hoping there is something in the water around here, one of the ladies who comes to bootcamp last week told me she is pregnant and then tonight one of the ladies from Buggyfit has told me she is pregnant too. Fingers crossed it is spreading lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Hope it spreads your way Jo, this is the time for wishes to be answered, love you to get your Xmas wish xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. Opk today, looking good
 



Attached Files:







20131223_113258.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josie1234

Hopefully perfect timing as DH home tonight. Very strange as had a few pos opk in this cycle. Hope this is a good sign


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow what fantastic timing!!!! That's a fab line, v excited for you, it def could be a sign you know! Xxxxxim stalking your chart again now:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thank you. Would be such a great start for a new year, the end of a rubbish 2 years. New beginnings. Another headache today. Does anyone get these around ovulation?


----------



## Oasis717

It would be a fantastic start:) yes I got them around o and also in early weeks of pregnancy, went on for weeks at a time! It's the hormones:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful timing, Jo! Here's to a beautiful Christmas present in the making and a fantastic start to your New Year!


----------



## josie1234

Thank you. Happy Christmas to everyone. Those with rainbow prince and princesses and those still on the ttc journey - may 2014 bring you your rainbow babies. Good luck xx


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas to you Josie - hope 2014 is our year :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Me too Garf. It will be. This will be our lucky year xx


----------



## dancareoi

Wishing all you lovely ladies a very happy Christmas and new year.

Big Christmas hugs to our beautiful rainbows and lots of Christmas baby dust to you TTC ladies, hoping 2014 is your lucky year.

:xmas16::xmas16:


----------



## Oasis717

Hear hear Lisa:) loads love and hugs to all our rainbows here and in the making and merry Xmas to you all xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Merry Xmas!!! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa and Becks. Hope you have a lovely day.Love the pic.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, yay you o! Perfect timing, this could be your month:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Merry Christmas everyone xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josie1234

Love the pic Regina.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol beached whale more like ;) lol..........


----------



## josie1234

You look lovely and nice to put a face to a name.
 



Attached Files:







1487373_10151884442726376_1061990220_n.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

Me and DH doing the Christmas dinner.
 



Attached Files:







1515007_10151884589576376_1551518447_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josie1234

Were you ok on Christmas Eve Regina, looking at your signature and hoping that you were ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you're ok Regina, lovely to see you at last. Jo I had to laugh dh was cooking Xmas dinner in exactly the same hat and pinny haha! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Jo thanks , love your photos :) The couple of days leading up to Christmas was a little tough , its hard not to think back and remember the pain and loss . I bought two veracity special Christmas decorations for the tree , a porcelain angel and a glass heart to place on the tree every Christmas Eve . I spent some time remembering my little Soul as the little time they spent with me was so precious and always will be . Last night had family get together so took my mind of it for a while . Christmas Eve will forever have a special meaning for me xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Loving all the pics.

Hope everyone had a lovely day.

Big hugs Regina for your angelversary.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join here.

My last pregnancy wasn't a loss, but I miscarry frequently and the early weeks are extremely stressful for me. Even though I haven't even had a BFP yet I'm already worrying.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi invivo, I'm Becks, just wanted to welcome you, we have a lovely bunch of ladies on this thread that are always here to offer support and comfort, so sorry for your losses. I had my Rainbow prince on the 18th October after two back to back miscarriages. Xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi invivo and welcome.

Sorry for your losses, I too had 2 back to back miscarriages last year and my rainbow princess is nearly 4 months old now.

We all know exactly now you feel. The worrying never goes away.

Hopefully you will find plenty of support from all the lovely ladies here. 

I can't believe it's nearly a year I was squinting at HPTs and posting the pics on here .

I'm Lisa xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi invivio and welcome :) Im Regina :) I'm next in line to keep these ladies entertained on baby watch !! I'm heading towards 34 weeks so a way to go yet I hope lol !! This is my first baby so I'm a novice . I'm relying on you guys to offer tons of advise and help me recognise the signs !!! And more importantly not to PANIC 

Oh Lordy Lisa Cathlin is too cute for words . I'm so teary now that every baby photo makes me well up !!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks all of you for the welcome. I'm Tara and I'm 41.

I had four miscarriages in a row before progesterone supplements helped me to carry my first daughter to term. She was followed by a little boy who died aged two weeks due to a random viral infection -- docs said we were very unlucky. My second daughter came next, then a mmc a long while later. My LittleMan was born last year, but even after 12 years I grieved bringing home another little boy, which reminded me so much of the one I'd lost.

I'm 7dpo on my first month TTC a playmate for LittleMan to grow up with -- my girls have each other and I want that for him. And I'm already driving myself nuts. :wacko:

Left wonderin, I think you're going to have lots of fun!!


----------



## crysshae

I hope all of your Christmases were wonderful! We were so busy I didn't have time to even look at my computer. 

:hugs: Regina. It's lovely you have ornaments to remember your little one lost. 

Becks and Lisa - Those babies are just too adorable for words!

Welcome InVivo. I'm so sorry for your miscarriages and the loss of your tiny one. I know what you mean about being worried before you're even pregnant. I hope when you did get pregnant your worries will be for nothing because it will be perfect. 

Jo - Fingers crossed you caught that egg!

Fiona - Good luck this cycle!


----------



## crysshae

Well....my progesterone is, as the doctor's office said, "excellent". So looks like we'll be trying again. Now I'm nervous. Lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

That's great news :) wahoo ill be stalking to see that BFP xx


----------



## garfie

Good luck cry - :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sending very good thoughts to you, crysshae.


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Crystal xx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all!

Jo - What do you think about that dip in your chart? Any symptoms?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal feel a bit crampy at the mo. Yesterday ended up getting up to answer the door so nit sure if temp is right as took it after I answered the door. Also not sure if I took temp right this morning. It was 36.1 again, same as yesterday. I am all to pot as I am away.


----------



## crysshae

Crampy is good this early! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## josie1234

Hi how is everyone? Not holding hopes for this cycle. Temp taking went to pot last few days. Hope you all have a lovely New Year.


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing okay, Jo. My new cycle started yesterday. Fresh start for the New Year! 

I hope your temp issues are just because you've been out of town. I wish you a wonderful surprise.

Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Oasis717

Happy new year to all my af returned today so am starting temping again in the hopes my cycles will be regular and we can ttc again in about 7months, def time to loose some weight first! Good luck to everyone ttc my thoughts are with you:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes because I am away and then ended up staying at sisters didnt take thermometer. 

Fresh start Crystal good luck.

Becks hope your cycles are regular. Best wishes for 2014 everyone. May it be a lucky one xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy new year to all my friends n bnb :) I've enjoyed your company so much through all my ups and downs in 2013 . I hope to see lots of BFP and new adventures into motherhood in 2014 :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo:) wishing you loads luck in 2014. Regina I've loved my time with you ladies on b n b thanks to everyone for their continued support and kindness xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Bnb has been there from my lowest point in jan 12, all the way through my TTC and parl journey .

You are all wonderful ladies and I wish each and everyone of you a happy and prosperous 2014.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa xxxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Pretty sure I'm out this cycle -- AF due on Friday and all BFNs to now. Onwards and upwards.

Happy New Year to everybody.


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck for your next cycle invivo:) happy new year xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Invivo good luck for next cycle 

Becks, good that your body is returning to normal. Still no Af for me but not surprised as still bf 

Cry, baby dust to you 

Jo, baby dust to you too, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa but think I am out this time. Very tired, crampy yesterday like AF coming and temp down this morning.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry to hear that Jo:( my af has been horrendous, have been bleeding the same as after the birth and my mc. Slowed today thankfully but it's been awful!xxx


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Sorry I've not been around - have been stalking though

Left - Not long now:happydance:
Josie - BIG :hugs:
Becks/Lisa - Your photos are beautiful:happydance:

AFM - I have had my tests but hubby didn't want his - I almost became singe over the New Year if you want to know more (I don't want to clog up this thread) head over and read my journal - I put a shortened version in there.

But for now it's business as usual - minus the tests:dohh:

I will try and catch up properly soon - in the middle of taking down the decs

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I read your journal Fi, I am sorry, hope all is ok now? Xx. X


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Yes thanks hun - I'm hoping we can move on and of course get the BFP and keep it but ssssshhhhh he doesn't need to know all of my plans yet:winkwink:

I don't suppose it helped being so close to my due date (this month) :cry:

How was your Christmas and New Year - amazing I bet:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm stalking your chart:) he may never need those tests! I so so hope so.xxxx Yes this time of year is v hard for me too, my lo was due on the 7th January so they'd be nearly a year old now. Brooklyn does take some of the pain away when I hold him but nothing ever really makes it better:( xxxx yes we had a v quiet, lovely Xmas just the four of us (dd nearly 13 was at her dads) we bought Brooklyn a baby gym with a piano at the bottom that you kick to play and he loves it bless him. He's so big he's in size 4 nappies and 6/9 month clothes and he's only 11 weeks Friday! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Fi, read your journal. What a nightmare for you hun, big hugs. It brought tears to my eyes. You have been through such a lot and I really really hope that you get your sticky bean very soon. Some people can be so insensitive and it is so hard dealing with the hard times without people butting in thinking they know what is best for you. Looking good on the pos opks xx

Becks - sorry to hear that you are having a nightmare AF, hope it eases off soon. 

I am not in the best of moods, expecting AF probably tomorrow which is not good timing as off to a wedding tomorrow in Shrewsbury. Also this is around my due date so feeling a bit sad. Had a good few days up North but lots of travelling, home today and then travelling a couple of hours tomorrow for wedding. It is my best mates and I am hoping that when I get there, it will go ok as to be honest not looking forward to it. Weather will be cold, expense I could do without just after Christmas. blimey what a misery guts I am. But on a plus side, I am hoping this is going to be a good year. After all, if you remember, I was told by that lady that she saw me pregnant this year. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Oasis717

I remember now you mention it Jo! I'm a great believer in these things so I think 2014 will def be your year:) xxx af is not slowing up, it's been 2 days now and I wasn't prepared for it to be this bad, fingers crossed it will only be like this for the first one. Enjoy the wedding Jo! Xx.


----------



## josie1234

I hope that it is only this AF that is like that for you Becks. Hope it doesn't last too much longer for you.

Thanks.


----------



## josie1234

Invivo - how are you getting on? Are you getting symptoms of AF showing?


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, sorry you are having a tough time. Big hugs your way xx

Jo, sorry Af appears to be on way. 2014 will be your year xx

Caitlin is 4 months old today. The last few days she has become very vocal, she is definately doing it to get attention. Last night she rolled from her tummy to her back 

We are in South Wales at the moment and have bed for a week . Hoping the tidal surge hasn't flooded the village


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone! My internet has been down for 3 days! It's been crazy!

Fiona - I'm so sorry your end of year and new year were so difficult. I hope you are both able to talk and work through everything and figure out what is best for all of you. If that little egg was on its way down, I wish you tons of luck and sending you baby dust!

Jo - I'm sorry it looks like AF is on her way. 

Becks - Brooklyn is a big one. He's going to be grown before you know it! I hope AF is letting up for you. 

InVivo - Has AF or a BFP shown? 

Lisa - 4 months already? Time flies way too fast. I love it when they find their voice.

Regina - How are you feeling?

AFM - We will begin trying next week! DH's gallbladder is acting up, so hopefully that won't cause us to miss any time. Feeling good but nervous about it. Thinking positive!

May all of us still trying be blessed with our rainbows in 2014!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal and TTC ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

My 4 month rainbow and one of her brothers.


----------



## Oasis717

What a lovely picture Lisa! Xxx 
Thanks Crystal, much much better today thankfully! What an exciting time for you it's you ladies still to receive rainbows turn in 2014, v excited for you all:) loads luv and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Just looked back over old pages, 66 & 67, pictures of my positive hpt a year ago!

Where has that year gone?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know Lisa! I still remember you telling me there's no doubting my line on my hpt, seems so long ago now it's crazy. Must get some sleep we've been up late watching a film. Adam (dh) is 26 today! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Only seems a minute since yours as well.

Wow you're a night owl! Happy birthday to Adam for yesterday

Been up the last 2 hours with Caitlin, she is really bunged up and can't breathe properly. I've covered everything in olbas oil but it doesn't seem to be working. I am sat up in bed and she is upright against my chest, asleep. Going to try putting her down again


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, oh dear poor Caitlin:( it's awful when they're like that, I'm surprised Brooklyn has got away with just one slight cold as dd 12 and ds 5 have been constantly ill it seems. Really hope you managed to settle her in the end xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope Caitlin is better soon. Bless her. 

Well AF still not here but expecting her today. Hope its not going to be a 49 day cycle. I was doing well as FF put in ov but has since taken it out. Oh well. Got a feeling 2014 is going to be a good year. 

Wedding I went to was really good. Lot of travelling but my mate looked so beautiful.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks she settled finally but has been so snuffly again today. She's due her second lot of jabs on Wednesday, so we'll have to see.

Jo, no idea what's going on with you but loving the PMA. 2014 is going to be a lucky year for you 

Last Christmas my friend didnt send a Christmas card but sent a good luck for 2013 card, it stayed on the fireplace for the whole of 2013 (still there now) I felt it was lucky and didnt want to move it, I will take it down now, but will keep it.

Happy 2014
Sending lots of love, good luck and 
best wishes your way.

This is my good luck message for you


----------



## josie1234

Morning Lisa

Thank you for your good wishes. Love the pic, so cute. Yes, where does time go, bet that has flown by for you.

Wondering when AF is going to come, cramping is not so bad. Oh well, see what happens. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well I'm offically back to work after Christmas today :( good news it only for 2 more weeks before I start my maternity leave ( well with one week al added on ) We are entering the final countdown 35 weeks tommrow although I know it maybe nearly another 2 months before he arrives if I go over ! 

Jo you must get so frustrated with your cycles never really knowing where you are at !! Hang in there girl . 2014 is yours for the taking ;) 

How are all our 2013 rainbows doing ??? Well apart from poor Caitlin who has a stuffy nose :(


----------



## Oasis717

I bet you can't wait for your ml to start Regina! Brooklyn is doing amazing he's so laid back it's unreal, never cries, so contended, he's my easiest baby yet we hardly know we have him lol xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope your last couple of weeks at work go quick for you Regina. 

Thanks. Yes it is frustrating. But onwards and upwards. You get to the point where you wish for AF so at least you are not wondering. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crysshae

Regina - I bet you are ready for maternity leave. It's getting so close. Are you getting excited?

Lisa - I hope Caitlin feels better very soon.

Becks - That's wonderful that Brooklyn is such a happy baby.

Jo - 2014 is gonna be great! You will have your little one before you know it. The rest of us too!

Fiona - How are you doing?

AFM - It's getting to be that time to actively try. I'm going back and forth as to whether I want to temp or just try on the usual days. I can't decide which would drive me more crazy in the TWW. Lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry I always found temping really helpful especially over a period of time as it showed patterns . Also gave me a daily task so I felt I was moving closer to my goal lol ...... 

AFM just back from hospital apt , all seems well bp fine , baby head down and measuring to dates . Nurse did say some while blood cell in urine and shed sent it way to see if I had uti but doctor said nothing to worry about no infection just cross contamination from discharge in sample ? In other news the doc casually pops out that they will examine me at 39 weeks and see how things are but due to my age it is likley that they will look to induce me on or very shortly after my due date at 40 weeks . I won't be let go over even though all is well so far with no complications . 

Came home and dr googled the reason for it . Research from 2011 now shows inducing 40+ women reduces the incidences of stillbirths by half from 2-1000 to 1-1000 . If induced prior to 41 weeks your risk of stillbirth is reduced to the same as a women in her 20s giving birth at 42 weeks ! All new to me was not information I heard before . Not sure how I feel about an induction at 40 weeks . Mmmm have to think about it .


----------



## Oasis717

I had no idea about all that Regina! I'm 42 and no one said anything to me, I had no idea, I'm glad I didn't know before that would of really worried me, something to think about for next time. Don't worry about the white blood cells I had that in the last few weeks and it was nothing, no uti, no infection nothing, just a bit of cross contamination from discharge they said xxx.


----------



## josie1234

Aw thanks Crystal. Yes, PMA will get us there and bring us our little rainbow prince and princesses. Exciting. I know what you mean sometimes you just want to take the stress away but temping is a good way of seeing what is happening (unless you have cycles like mine lol!) Good luck hun

Regina - glad things went ok at the hospital. First I've heard of that too of being induced but try not to worry (I know that is easier said than done). 

Becks - glad that Brooklyn is a laid-back baby for you, nice and chilled, he must be so happy and content. 

Well, I am off to bed as I am tired. Still no AF. CD 36 tomorrow.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo I think you ov'd Christmas Day, like me last year.

Caitlin still a little snuffly.

We are having her christened on 26th jan and just remembered I need to sort a cake !


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, no af still? Let's hope she never arrives!:) xxx
Lisa dd will be 13 on the 26th Jan, we must sort out Brooklyn's christening when we get time, the weeks are flying by. Hope Caitlin is much better xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Do you think so Lisa? I do not have a clue. Still no AF. No symptoms but still got some cramping. Wish I knew what was going on. I bought some digi opk today and nearly bought some balanceactiv while I was there but didn't due to the price. This ttc is expensive business!

How is Caitlin today? Hope the snuffles are going. Shame you don't live closer Lisa, I could have made the cake. Done birthday cakes but not done a christening one yet. I am still a beginner mind. Here's a pic of the one I done recently.
 



Attached Files:







1480650_10151889659666376_670272381_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks, nope, still no AF. Thanks. Hope so.

Is dd doing anything for her birthday? Bet she loves her little brother eh?


----------



## Oasis717

That's great! The longer she stays away the better! Keeping everything crossed for you. Still check your chart every morning lol xxx. Georgia is having a sleepover with a few friends, take away etc. she's v excited! She adores Brooklyn. As does Casey ds 5, I knew he'd make a fab big brother but I didn't realise just how loving he was going to be to him:) here's Georgia and Brooklyn when he was just a couple of weeks old xxx.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

Lovely cake, Jo. You definitely have talent for that. 

Regina - I have never heard that either. Interesting information. I don't know how it works over there, but if you do require induction, be as involved in it as you possibly can. I was induced with my youngest, and my labor was no worse than any of my natural labors and was actually quite a bit shorter. I told them how I wanted it done, and they had to ask me before they could increase the amount of pitocin they gave me. It turned out really well. 

Becks - Such a sweet picture. She's beautiful. 

Lisa - Hope Caitlin is feeling better.


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks that photo is so cute, it brought tears to my eyes!!

Thanks Crystal, I only make them for family so don't charge. My niece thinks I should do it as a business but that would be so much pressure, plus my kitchen is tiny. I'd rather just do cakes once in a blue moon rather than all the time. Here's another one. lol. Speaking of being creative, wonder how Karen is getting on. Have you decided to temp yet?

Oh, just took the dog for a walk and I feel really sick/nauseous, like I was going to throw up. Trying not to symptom spot or even imagine symptoms but I have felt like it for about 15 minutes. Yuk.
 



Attached Files:







375659_10151586585636376_510390365_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

The top cake got a little damaged in transit as we had to drive 3 hours to take it up to my niece and it was really warm then as it was August.


----------



## crysshae

That cake is lovely too. 

Ooohhhhh! I hope that is a wonderful sign!

I think I've decided if I remember the thermometer in the morning, I might do it, but if not, I'll probably try skipping it since it'll already be day 10.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies:) it's a lovely pic:) oooo Jo, I am getting excited for you now!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo cakes look lovely.

Keeping fingers crossed for you. I'm constantly checking your chart!

Becks, lovely photo of your soon to be teenage dd and her baby brother.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone for keeping an eye on me lol. I try not to get my hopes up, especially as my cycles are so irregular but surely if I did ov on Christmas Day would I not get a BFP by now? Took a cheeky test but it was this afternoon when I felt sick but still BFN. grrr. I wonder if there is a helpline for POAS addicts, I think I need to ring up lol.

I am not taking B6 anymore so my long cycles aren't down to that. Becks - I bet your DD is looking forward to her birthday, sleep overs are so exciting. Aw bet Casey really enjoys looking after his little brother, so cute. 

Thanks Lisa.

Any updates from the other ladies??


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa:) xxxxxxand Jo xxxxx Jo it depends how long implantation takes, it can take up to 12 days and then a couple more for the hcg to get into your system to show up on hpts so you never know! Plus the sensitivity of the test. I was SUCH a poas aholic I can't tell you and the very best hpt I found was SuperDrug own at a genuine (I don't believe the sensitivity of ics) 10 so it would be the very best and ATM they're just 3.99 for a pack of two. You can buy them from SuperDrug online xxxx.


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin is due her second lot of jabs tomorrow .

She should be on the third lot by now but I had to cancel a couple of times due to holiday and her being ill

She still has a snuffly nose but isn't poorly so I'll take her along and see what they say.

Jo take a look on www.countdowntopregnancy.com . They show statistics of pregnancy women who took tests at different DPO . At 13 Dpo 17% got a negative but were actually pg. they got a positive at a later date

Even at 15 dpo 11% still got a negative but were pregnant.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. I had a look. Very interesting. I am not getting too excited especially as I had a 49 day cycle before but fingers crossed! How did Caitlin get on today? Hope she is ok xx


----------



## garfie

Good luck Josie :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin had her jabs, so hopefully she'll be ok.

Well we've booked a skiing holiday to Italy for next feb. booked way in advance to make sure we get childcare place for Caitlin.

DH and I skied every year before DS came along. In Europe, America and Canada. We took two eldest to France 5 years ago. 

Life after pregnancy/ babies will be strange!! Having foreign holidays again 

Sorted Caitlin's christening cake today, so another job ticked off the list. Bought some pretty white tights off eBay tonight too. She will wear same christening gown the others all wore and my mom is knitting a delicate white cardigan for her to wear.


----------



## josie1234

Morning
Thanks Garf. How are you? Your temps are looking good up to now. FX and fairy dust to you xx

Lisa glad that Caitlin was ok, how are her snuffles. Bet you are looking forward to your hols. You are getting organised. Look forward to seeing christening pics. 

Afm - cd 38 still no af. Little temp rise this morning. Fx. Temps are low compared to previous cycle. Worked full day in gym reception yesterday and was so busy. So was tired yesterday. Step son's wife to be had her first scan so that was exciting for them. Bit of sadness for me but am chuffed for them. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Jo I agree looks like ov on the 25th from your chart not quite sure why FF didn't give you crosshairs ??? Anyway I'm checking ya out every day and cheering you on :) 

Dance your holiday sounds wonderful ! Its so nice to have something to look forward to . All being well I think we will try get away to the sun this summer . Garfie your chart is looking good and glad your scan went well :) 

I'm begining to get really uncomfortable these days , the pressure in my bump is unbelievable at stages , feels like I could seriously go pop any second lol......... LO very fond of sticking his bum in the air and into my ribs !!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina, I have done manual override on my chart for the 25th but wasn't quite sure on where to put coverline but am concerned that my temps are still low. There is no possibility that I ov on CD 32 is there? I know it is very late in cycle. I only wish I knew what was going on. May ring doctor tomorrow to make appointment, what do you think? 

Thanks for cheering me on. Hope my temp rises again tomorrow. Lol at your bump, LO certainly getting comfy in there xx


----------



## josie1234

Morning, how are you all today? 

Temp dip this morning again, hmmm. Having a lazy day pottering in the house today which is nice. Catching up on a few little jobs. DH home tonight. 

Are you up to anything this weekend?


----------



## josie1234

Temps still looking good Garf.


----------



## josie1234

I have just rang the doctors asking to speak to someone about my cycles and they are going to get the duty doctor to ring me later today so see what happens there. Don't hold much hope but it would be nice to know if there's anything to help regulate my cycles and indeed make sure I am ovulating. I know people say that if you don't ttc and just enjoy things then it will probably happen but that is easier said than done eh? Don't know what sort of questions I should ask, any ideas?


----------



## crysshae

I would ask for bloodwork to make sure you are ovulating and see where you stand with your hormones and such. Show them your charts. 
When you show a definite ovulation pattern, is your cycle length more normal? Then when your chart doesn't show a definite O day, it is longer?? I can only see 2 of your cycles when I click on your chart. Did the last cycle that was long show a definite ovulation pattern?

I hope this doctor can help you get some answers. 

Regina - Lol. They do like to push on everything! By the end, I usually have to lean to the left any time I sit down. Otherwise my left ribs are killing me constantly. 

Fiona - Your chart looks great!


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I remember that feeling well!! Won't be long now xxx
Jo am glad you are thinking of seeing someone, I'm not sure what you can take though as have never had irregular cycles but the professionals will know for definite and hopefully they can help. I know a lot of women are prescribed Clomid xxxx


----------



## garfie

Sorry Ladies been at work again:dohh:

Josie - did you ask for blood tests - CD1-3 (checks the FSH/LH) and then again 21DPO check you have ovulated those are the basic tests your doc can perform for you:winkwink:

Cry - Thanks hun my chart does look okay this month and I'm not on Progesterone - now I just need a BFP instead of a BFN:haha: how are you hun:hugs:

Regina - Even I can remember that feeling well and mine was 13 years ago:haha:

Oasis - Hows that gorgeous little man of yours doing?:kiss:

Lisa - How did Caitlin's jabs go :flower:

Anyone else I may have missed - Hi :happydance:

AFM - Tested again today - negative:growlmad: my temps are still good even though we normally have a heater on (just to take the chill off the house) and I haven't had it on for two days - it popped a fuse and the connector is outside - so by the time I get home it's to dark:haha: so tomorrow hubby will have to do it:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi - the duty doctor rang me back so I explained the situ. Basically when I saw the doctor before (in April - didn't realise it was that long ago), she discussed a referral and I thought that she was arranging the referral but the doctor who rang me said that as far as they were aware, I was having the tests (which I had - bloods which showed I had ovulated) and then I was getting back to them if I wanted a referral. (??) 

She is going to find out about a referral for me. She did say she could write the form to get my bloods done but the problem is the test done at CD 21 might not show anything up due to my cycles being irregular. Obviously that will have to wait until next cycle (hopefully there won't be one :winkwink:)

So, anyway I will just wait to see what happens with this cycle and if nothing does, then I will get bloods done next cycle. Also am waiting for news on a referral but not sure if I qualify on NHS (due to age) or whether it will have to be done private. If its private then I will just leave things to chance and hope that I fall pregnant and if not, then it's not meant to be. Sorry for the long story lol. 

Garf - what tests are you using? Sending PMA to you for a BFP. XXX


----------



## garfie

Josie - You can have the basic tests I mentioned on the NHS - any other testing has to be done after 3 mc (and nobody wants that:cry:)

The tests I am using are obviously dud ones - or I would have my BFP by now :haha:

Good luck hopefully you won't need any of the stupid tests:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for asking Fi, he's doing brilliantly, I don't think I've ever known a baby like him! He's so laid back and contented, smiles constantly, such a happy baby, he's a dream to have:) your temps are looking good I'm stalking your chart too! Ive started charting again too just to check if my cycles are still regular as it's been such a long time. It's funny as I have all the symptoms of O except a positive opk! I guess we shall see what the next few days temperatures are, I really hope I'm still regular as it will make ttc again later on much easierXxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo delighted your going to look into things further to give yourself the best chance . From your charts I've seen it does seem that the months your cycles are longer you don't get obvious cross hairs but then recently you had two very obvious ov and shorter cycles . I'd get the tests Garfie is speaking about for a start and take it from there :) 

Oasis Brooklyn sounds like a dream :) and I'm delighted to have another chart to stalk ;) are you preventing or ntnp right now ;) 

AFM had a really uncomfortable day and a good bit of niggly cramps in my bump and back . I'm hoping its not the sart of anything ,mits way too soon I'm not ready lol........ I'd go into complete shock !!!!! I'm sure I've just done too much


----------



## Oasis717

Well, ntnp to be honest as we have no idea how long it will take now I'm 42! So we are just seeing how it goes:) take it easy hunni. Put your feet up!! :) xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Busy day on here!

Jo, good idea to get some tests as your charts are a bit random. Checking if you OV seems obvious place to start, so progesterone levels need to be tested. However this needs to be done 7 days after OV, 8 days after first positive OPK, but as you seem to be getting OPK at different times, not sure how this would work.

Sending lots of PMA and baby dust your way.

Regina, your body could be starting to get ready. My first was 3 weeks early. Just make sure your bags packed and you'll be fine.

Fiona, stalking your chart. I don't think you OV until 2nd so putting you at 8Dpo today, maybe little early for positive hpt.

Becks, going to be stalking your charts too. If ntnp there's a good chance of another bfp from you !

Crystal how's it going for you?

Caitlin seems ok so far after jabs and actually not quite as snuffly. However last 3 she has woken around 3.30-3.45!

DS 3 is a little monkey at the moment, pushing his boundaries and not liking the word 'no' in fact he doesn't like anything . He was up last night too, he told me he didn't like sleep!

Last week Caitlin rolled from her tummy to her back. She is almost going the other way too, she is rolling onto her side

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, hoping it's not too soon though lol. Thinking I may have missed the surge for opk as only tested once yesterday. As not really trying as such I haven't bothered testing as often as I did. Temp dropped .4 this morning and lots of ewmc today so I think O is imminent but temps will tell! So glad Caitlin is better, what a sweetheart, she's looking so grown up! Here's Brooklyn still trying to hold his own which he's been doing since 2 weeks old. We have started to call him smiler as that's all he does. On the bus on Wednesday he smiled at every single person getting off, he's starting to attract loads of attention with those beautiful blue eyes:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Left wonderin

Its scary how quickly they grow !!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Feeling a little sad today. Tomorrow is my sleeping angel's 2nd birthday.

We won't be doing anything about it tomorrow kids don't know what happens to their sibling, all they know is it died.

I will go down the the babies memorial garden at the hospital , on momday,where baby's ashes were laid to rest and will spend a few quiet moments with 'her'

Caitlin will be with me so I will tell her about her 'big sister'


----------



## josie1234

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Lisa. Big hugs xxx


----------



## josie1234

Having some ovaltine as I can't sleep. I have been tired today but due to DH snoring last night. Think I am imagining symptoms so hope I get something soon. Either bfp or af. Cd 41 tomorrow.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal any more testing? Looking good. FX xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG insomnia is really kicking my butt !!!! I think I slept for all of 20 mins all night !!!! Between head racing m baby squirming , too hot , too cold , peeing , hungry ..... I want sleep !!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Get used to it!!!!!!

It's your body's way of getting you used to not sleeping once baby's here.

Just try and nap during the day if you can.


----------



## garfie

Lisa - Thinking of you today BIG :hugs:

Never - OMG not long now :happydance: and I agree with Lisa (I think I can just about remember those nights:winkwink:)

Crystal - Doesn't 18 high temps indicate possible pregnancy? - have you tested again?:hugs:

Josie - How are you today hun?:flower:

Becks - :happydance: NTNP

AFM - Still testing negative - shame as I had such high hopes for this month:cry: I know I'm still not out but.........

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thinking of you Lisa sending lots of luv to you xxx. 
Regina I think it helps to get used to the new sleep pattern before lo is born so as hard as it is I think in some ways it's good:) try and rest when you can.xx
You're not out yet Fi! My first positive opk today so hopefully I'm bang on track for my usual cycles and a cd 14 ovulation date. I got pregnant this month last year with a due date of the 5th October. It would be the 7th October if I did this month and could be right around Brooklyns birthday! So far everything is mirroring my cycle back then:) loads luck and luv to all waiting. Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Regina - your body is getting you ready for LO coming. Just try and rest when you can. So excited for you.

Lisa - hope today went okay for you hun. xxx

Fi - not out yet hun, stay positive!! Keep an eye on your chart, so hoping for you that this the cycle for a BFP!!!!

Becks - bet it is strange charting again but FX that your cycles have gone straight back into being regular. Lol, what would you do if you got a BFP this time??

AFM - got some superdrug preg tests so will try one of them but just a case of when. No joy with any of the internet ones. Although my chart isn't the same as the one before last, I think this could be another 49 day one :-( Don't mind it being a long one if it brings a BFP at the end of it!!!:happydance: But in the meantime, still waiting.....:coffee::shrug::sleep:


----------



## crysshae

Is my chart showing something weird? I'm just now coming up on O. And DH's allergies have been bugging him the last few days. :growlmad: 

Regina - Ditto what the others said. Rest every chance you get.

Fiona - I think you ovulated a couple days later than your crosshairs show...so only 10 dpo? Definitely not out if that's the case. 

Jo - It would be wonderful if your cycle ends in a BFP. Fingers crossed for you!

Becks - That would be cool to have them so close together. How do you feel about that possibility?


Lisa - I hope you're doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Scared and excited at the same time Crystal lol but I'm sure it will take a lot longer to fall as I'm now 42 and a year older xxx


----------



## josie1234

You never know Becks!!

Crystal, very interesting. Let's see if your temp goes up, hope so xxxx
What's the thing with your DH allergy, is it connected to your cycles, that would be good lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn loves being Superbaby with daddy:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josie1234

Becks - he is a little star, looking like a proper little boy (if that makes sense), growing up so quick eh? 

Love the musical theme in the background.

I have made a document of my charts since Jan 13, just so I have it to hand if I have to see a specialise. If you have time to have a look, I would appreciate your thoughts. I don't seem to have any cycles the same.
 



Attached Files:







CYCLES.pdf
File size: 290.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo I know what you mean lol he's lost all the newborn look that's for sure, that's a decal in the background it's a butterfly with music flowing out. Dh and I are mad on music:) I will have a look at your charts:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all. Thanks Becks. Looks lovely. Hope you all have a good day. 

AFM Cd 42 today.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi im new here, im 41 last Dec and I have 3 grown kids, 23,19 and 14 i've been with my partner for 2 years now and he has no children so we wanted one, it took me till last October to conceive and I never had problems before but after a week I mc. We were heartbroken, well I just tried straight away and on the weekend I got a faint 2nd line and I feel nauseated, im so anxious and I should be happy, I keep looking at the test wishing it to be a stronger line but the first day of my last period was only 17th December so I shouldnt expect it any darker should I? im a worrier and feel sick im worried so much, just hoping for some reassuring words as I have only told my partner and I have no one to talk too.


----------



## josie1234

Hi soanxious. Welcome to this thread. I understand the worry. Once you experience a mc, you do worry. But this thread shows that there is hope and always someone to chat to who understands what you are going through.

It is still early so I would keep testing and see if the line gets darker. Take pics to compare. Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks josie1234 just im a total worrier anyway now my heart is pounding out of my chest and I cant calm down, no sleep no food in days. :( this is my test xx
 



Attached Files:







1test.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## garfie

Welcome soanxious - we can all fully understand where you are coming from:hugs:

But......... no food no sleep come on mama you've got a little bub in there growing - you must take care of yourself and little one.

Can't you eat because of nerves? - or are you being sick? - if it's nerves eat little and often and if it's sickness I'm sure one of the ladies who has experienced this can advise.

Get some rest too:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks garfie ,I think its nausea from all of it, im trying. Im of to doctors now to see what I can do about getting food into me, I had been unwell last 14 days with sore throat so not really eaten much since then, then the nausea kicked in Thursday so I waited a few days to test.. I am drinking OJ and taking my baby vitamins drinking water and trying toast and simple things.. any advice on nice meat free foods when feeling so rough would be brilliant xx


----------



## josie1234

Yes Garf is right. Look after yourself and try not to worry. Easier said than done, right!!

Eat little and often. Like I said take another test to see if line is darker. Early days. Do you keep track of when you ovulate? Sorry I cant read prev message as on my phone, when was AF due?


----------



## dancareoi

Soan, welcome to our family xx

I was where you are this time last year. Getting pg was only the start, once pg the worrying starts big time !

There are a lovely bunch of ladies on here to offer help, guidance and a big cyber hug when needed.

I posted my first faint tests on here and drove myself round the twist, but that looks a lovely line.

Stalking all the charts. Jo I think you actually ov a few days after we originally said!


----------



## crysshae

I hope his allergies are not connected to my cycle! That would not be good at all! It's been 4 days since we DTD, and it looks like I probably ovulated yesterday. It's been a weird month. I've been nauseated a lot and irritable. I've had much less CM than usual too...so my chart will mostly be going by temps. If O is confirmed yesterday, I'm still in with a chance, but not the best chance. 

Soanxious - I'm so sorry for your loss and your worry. I hope this is your rainbow baby! We all know exactly how you feel. I know it's hard to do anything but worry, but like Fiona and Jo said, you must try to take care of yourself. I hope you get wonderful news from the doctor. Do you know when you ovulated? Did you test for the first time today?


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Yes Garf is right. Look after yourself and try not to worry. Easier said than done, right!!
> 
> Eat little and often. Like I said take another test to see if line is darker. Early days. Do you keep track of when you ovulate? Sorry I cant read prev message as on my phone, when was AF due?

I keep track with a phone app, I had AF dec 17th and was due last Saturday 11th im going to test again on Wednesday as I am going a bit OTT on testing, I done 4 all the same.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies my final week in work :) the girls in work had a lovely lunch for me today and made me this fab cake :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soanxious

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies my final week in work :) the girls in work had a lovely lunch for me today and made me this fab cake :)

Thats lovely.. nice to be spoilt.


----------



## josie1234

Regina - that's lovely, what a nice cake. Bet you are glad to be finished eh? Time to rest.

Soan - I hope time goes quick for you and you get a nice big thick line. I am not sure on meat-free options when feeling sick, do you eat scrambled eggs, could have them on toast, not too heavy to eat. ginger biscuits, sips of water.

Lisa - thanks for your stalking. Do you think so? I do not have a clue. Trying not to POAS as sick of the BFNs!!! Driving me crazy. I have got my 2 superdrug preg tests in the drawer. Might see if I can hold on. I was sort of thinking I may have ov on CD 32, just from the temps really, which would be put me on 10 DPO. Hopefully you are right and I will get a BFP very soon, lol! How's Caitlin today? 

Crystal - not sure what to make of your chart but FX you are still in with a chance hun. 

Fi - temps still up, looking good. We are due another BFP.

AFM - DH went back today as he has a training day tomorrow (grrr) before his night shifts start. So had less time at home this time. So won't see him until Sunday morning now. I am now CD 42 today. Hmmm, how long is this cycle going to be? Like I said, I don't mind if it ends in a BFP but seriously if AF comes after a long cycle again, I will not be happy lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Have you got any symptoms Jo?? :) xxx.


----------



## josie1234

Restless sleeping, so tired, had a couple of times when felt really nauseous. Got a twinge quite a lot on right side. But confused by my temps. Had some weird dreams lately.


----------



## Oasis717

Really? Ooo sounds good!! I know what you mean by confused by temps, I had a massive drop this morning despite all other signs that I ovulated around cd 13 but with this huge drop this morning I won't have. Maybe my bodies out of sync after the pregnancy and just geared up to o instead, I'm glad I'm temping, it's interesting to see what happens now:) mind you ff did say after positive opk on cd 13 you can O anytime between cd 13 and cd 15. I'm interested to see what happensxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo I agree, OV could be cd32 so 11 dpo today.

Becks I think OV is today. I always had temp drop on OV day and generally it was 2 days after first positive OPK. So NTNP, I say more T looking at your BD chart!!!! Good chance of bfp this month!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa that really made me laugh!! Thank you:)I know it does look like that from my chart but it's just out usual routine, I don't know his else to say that lol. I probably should of just said we won't be using birth control and what will be will be:) yes I wonder if it will be today, although I had two diff temps this morn 97.05 then 98.60 so I think my thermometer might be playing up xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

dancareoi said:


> Jo I agree, OV could be cd32 so 11 dpo today.
> 
> Becks I think OV is today. I always had temp drop on OV day and generally it was 2 days after first positive OPK. So NTNP, I say more T looking at your BD chart!!!! Good chance of bfp this month!

Yes Lisa I noticed that too !!! NTNP my bum ;) I'd hate to see your chart if you were full on trying !!! :haha: 

Jo all sounds promising :) everything crossed here that this cycle ends in. BFP for you


----------



## Oasis717

Lol when we were trying for Brooklyn there wasn't enough options to record how often!! So as much as it looks like we are trying we aren't lol xx.


----------



## dancareoi

Regina you made me chuckle 

Becks is a 4 times a day girl! Don't know where you get the energy, 4 times a year sounds tough to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Omg stop it!!! So funny that really made me laugh:) lmao xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Prob due to the younger man lmao. Go girl lol.

BFN this morning for me on superdrug own brand. May be too early (hopefully).
Will try to wait til Saturday to retest.


----------



## Oasis717

It's definitely got a lot to do with it Jo lol. It could def be too early yet don't loose hope, symptoms are good I'm so hoping for you xx


----------



## josie1234

lol, poor Becks getting grief for T but NT! made me smile. 

Thank you Becks, Regina, Lisa, Fi and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Lol! I was thinking the same thing about your chart yesterday. I could handle a pattern like that before O, but once I've O'd, not so much - lol. But....although DH talks about how much he would LOVE to DTD that often, something always seems to have him out of the running at some point, so I don't even get it once a day. :growlmad: I'm thinking O is probably today for you too. 

Jo - Those sound like wonderful symptoms! Fingers still crossed.


----------



## Oasis717

Ah that is one of the good things about dh working from home! Dh has a v healthy libido lol and for an old bird so do I although that's helped by having a gorgeous 26 yr old husband I think ha:) Xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - You lucky girl - 4 x a day wow that's what we call make up sex:haha:

Josie - Symptoms are sounding good - sorry about the BFN:hugs:

Cry - I could handle as much sex as hubby wanted to give me before O but then after O I would go on strike :haha: My hubby always sets out with good intentions as well but then when it actually comes to it - to tired, to stressed etc:dohh:

Left - How are you feeling - uncomfy?:hugs:

Lisa - :haha: thanks for spilling the beans on Becks:flower:

AFM - I tested neg again this morning on an ic - I did have intentions of buying a superdrug one but luckily I checked my purse before getting to the counter and realised hubby had got both of my cards :growlmad: the little bit of money I had in my purse I had already spent on supplies for sons cooking class - so I'm figuring it wasn't meant to be.

Also I can't put in my temperature as hubby had left the heating on over night - I'm seeing a pattern here are you:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

So ladies if I put in my missing temps (over Christmas) FF has changed me to 10DPO (so not late yet) and it looks like I have been testing since.........:haha:

I'm going to go with this - as I hate to see gaps in my charts:happydance:

So in theory she should come tomorrow or I should get a BFP:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> So ladies if I put in my missing temps (over Christmas) FF has changed me to 10DPO (so not late yet) and it looks like I have been testing since.........:haha:
> 
> I'm going to go with this - as I hate to see gaps in my charts:happydance:
> 
> So in theory she should come tomorrow or I should get a BFP:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Fingers Crossed you get a BFP xx


----------



## Oasis717

It's not always 4 a day lol Fi! But trying for Brooklyn it was:) loads of luck to all waiting for their rainbows xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Blimey I wouldn't have the energy for 4 times a day. lol. Don't think my DH would either (he is 3 years older), I think he would give it a good go though lol!!!


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Fi, are we nearly cycle buddies (if I am 11 DPO? we are nearly). If I remember rightly, Regina was my cycle buddy when she got BFP!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jo!!! Honestly, you ladies make me die:) I prob won't be able to keep up in 10 yrs time so beta make the most of it while I can! Looking forward to seeing your temps tomorrow ladies xxx.


----------



## josie1234

I am worn out just looking at Beck's chart. 

Yep looking forward to seeing temps tomorrow. Good luck to us all.

How do I get chart to show on signature? Got the link but want the chart.
Cd 44 tomorrow.


----------



## crysshae

Lol!

When you click "get code", copy the "chart thumbnail" option.


----------



## dancareoi

Since Caitlin has been born we have DTD only once! By the time they're all in bed I'm too tired to do anything.

TBH at the moment I've lost all interest too. I'm putting it down to hormones as still BF and no AF so they're probably all over the place still.

Over the last week Caitlin has started waking in the night again. She thinks its funny and starts smiling whilst I'm trying to feed!

I need sleeeeeppppppp!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, definite OV yesterday for you, high chance of bfp too!

Jo and Fiona, stalking your charts, waiting for those temps


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno Lisa I think my thermometer has gone ka put! It read 97.86 then because it gave me different readings yesterday I repeated it and it gave me 5 different readings the last being 97.2 so who knows what my temp is today soooo v annoying, have ordered another but I'm stuck with this one til then! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Another bfn and a temp drop :cry: does
Any one believe in signs look what was on my front door this morning - a feather:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Ah Fi I am sorry hunni, it could well be a sign I do believe in such things even just to let you know you have support from those lost xxx x


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Another bfn and a temp drop :cry: does
> Any one believe in signs look what was on my front door this morning - a feather:winkwink:

Sorry to hear that :( my test is not getting darker as wished.. still a line but not dark. :( Think mine has gone :nope: x


----------



## Left wonderin

I believe in signs ! This time round I found a white feather on my pillow the last month I got my AF before my BFP . I was devastated that month but not usually being one for signs this feather immediately took on meaning for me , I kept it and still have it . It will make up part of the memory box for this LO . I took it as a sign from my LO not to give up hope and low and behold next month I got BFP . I then found two more feathers in random places throughout the month xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - That's nice to know :hugs: found out yesterday the woman (on another thread) we got our BFPs together (I lost mine) gave birth to a girl yesterday - maybe this was my angel saying hi:cry:

I suppose it could have been there yesterday and I never noticed:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Oasis - That's nice to know :hugs: found out yesterday the woman (on another thread) we got our BFPs together (I lost mine) gave birth to a girl yesterday - maybe this was my angel saying hi:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it could have been there yesterday and I never noticed:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Awww Filling up xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hmm maybe my thermometer is not broken I've googled it and apparently you take just the first temp and disregard the rest as your temp starts to fluctuate even by breathing! I've just got the same temp twice now so I don't know, v confusing but hoping the first temp I got was the real deal as ovulation would have been yest then xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Fii really do believe that sending you lots of love hunnix. 
So anxious I'm so sorry that lines not darkening up for you, have you considered asking the docs for a blood test? Xxx


----------



## garfie

So - I agree with Becks can you not get your HCG tested hun - also was the test from the same batch (every test has different concentrations of dye some have more than others) is it the same sensitivity? 

Finally is it FMU? - remember hun it's still early days.

:hugs:

x


----------



## garfie

Left - I remember you saying something about this in the dark distant past - right I'm off to get my feather off the door and put it in the box with all my pregnancy tests (sad I know but I've kept every single one of them):cry:

One day I will have to get rid of them - as they won't be an heirloom my boys would want to keep:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Yes Fii really do believe that sending you lots of love hunnix.
> So anxious I'm so sorry that lines not darkening up for you, have you considered asking the docs for a blood test? Xxx

In the UK they don't do out bloods here, we take a test if positive and stays that way we get to see a midwife around 8-12 weeks and a 12 week scan.. Im worn out now x


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> So - I agree with Becks can you not get your HCG tested hun - also was the test from the same batch (every test has different concentrations of dye some have more than others) is it the same sensitivity?
> 
> Finally is it FMU? - remember hun it's still early days.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> x

We don't get our bloods done here in Uk if we ask doctors for it they dont really bother they say just wait... not nice :( im seeing a Dr on Friday though. Im just really nervous because of my last MC in october and my boobs dont feel as heavy and tender :(

The tests are not from same batch but from same company (tesco) my test last Oct with same company was very dark :(

I just hope it is very early days and its a little bit slow on giving me more signs x


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Left - I remember you saying something about this in the dark distant past - right I'm off to get my feather off the door and put it in the box with all my pregnancy tests (sad I know but I've kept every single one of them):cry:
> 
> One day I will have to get rid of them - as they won't be an heirloom my boys would want to keep:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I think your feather was a sign.. its lovely xx


----------



## Oasis717

So anxious I am uk and once I'd experienced losses my doctor was only too happy to test my blood for hcg and progesterone levels, it's not routine no but if you ask I'm sure under the circumstances your doctor would be happy to, he only has to fill out a form, I would ask if it were me xxx


----------



## crysshae

Fi - I'm sorry AF got you. 

Becks - Hope that means your thermometer is working right. 

Jo - How ya feeling?

So - I agree with the others. I would ask for blood tests too.


----------



## Oasis717

Great temps Crystal! Thanks me too, I've got another coming tomorrow though just in case:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, been very busy but have been stalking. 

So - I agree, if you ask for bloods, under the circumstances I am sure the doctor will do them for you. 

Thanks Crystal, I am not too bad, busy at work today (gym reception) so I have got a headache. No symptoms to speak of. Blimey that's some temp rise hun.

That feather is definitely a sign.


----------



## Oasis717

I used to take my temperature when I was pregnant during the day, probably shouldn't of lol but it was always around 97.9 to 98.2, my temp was 97.9 3 times on this thermometer so I'm hoping the thermometer is ok and the high (for me) day temp means I have ovulated:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

I sometimes wonder whether to keep taking temps but at the moment I will just crack on. I have had moments where I have had a panic on because I can't find the thermometer which I normally leave on the bedside table!

I can't even remember how I got the link to FF on my signature. Do I need to go on FF first or go into my profile on here?? Trying to change it so I get my chart up on my signature (not the link). 

Mind you, is there enough room for my chart lol. Hope my cycle is not too much longer!


----------



## josie1234

Fi - are you on a new cycle? I really hope that this feather is a sign, I think so.
 



Attached Files:







imagesCANATO80.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## josie1234

Hope the pic makes you smile. It is to remind me. PMA all the way!


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> Fi - I'm sorry AF got you.
> 
> Becks - Hope that means your thermometer is working right.
> 
> Jo - How ya feeling?
> 
> So - I agree with the others. I would ask for blood tests too.


I was doing temps till I moved home wish I had found my thermometer in the move and kept it up...

I am going to ask tomorrow if I can have my bloods done thanks all xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> So anxious I am uk and once I'd experienced losses my doctor was only too happy to test my blood for hcg and progesterone levels, it's not routine no but if you ask I'm sure under the circumstances your doctor would be happy to, he only has to fill out a form, I would ask if it were me xxx

Thankyou, im going to ring to see a gp in the morning and ask for a blood test. Thanks. im just so upset, I had to go to my counselling session today that I have been going to since I MC last Oct, so its all be very emotionally draining, it didnt help I moved house 10 days before christmas and I have a lot going on here too, just really want this baby.. but im 41 now and times going too fast for me xxx


----------



## josie1234

So - I understand how you feel. I am 43 so I do feel that time is running out but I can't give up, although I have felt like it a few times. It's hard not to think about ttc, wish I could carry on and not even think about it. But this thread shows there is hope.

Good luck with getting your bloods done xx


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> So - I understand how you feel. I am 43 so I do feel that time is running out but I can't give up, although I have felt like it a few times. It's hard not to think about ttc, wish I could carry on and not even think about it. But this thread shows there is hope.
> 
> Good luck with getting your bloods done xx

Its horrible, when you're older you appreciate family more and want them but they are so hard to have :(

I've changed my about me to (pregnant)expecting because even if it was only here a little while it was here xx


----------



## crysshae

josie1234 said:


> I can't even remember how I got the link to FF on my signature. Do I need to go on FF first or go into my profile on here?? Trying to change it so I get my chart up on my signature (not the link).
> 
> Mind you, is there enough room for my chart lol. Hope my cycle is not too much longer!

Go to FF and click on Sharing. Then click Get Code. Then copy the Chart Thumbnail under BBCode. Should be plenty of room. 


So - I hope you get wonderful news from the doctor.


----------



## dancareoi

Evening all.

Fi, sorry the witch for you. PMA for a BFP this cycle.

Jo, still not out 

Becks, will you be testing 7dpo again!

So, these are very worrying times for you. I was a wreck with my tests. I did Tesco and Boots ones. I also did clearblue digi with the weeks.

Gave myself a real scare though as I did one at 1-2 weeks, tested again a few days later and got 2-3. Next time I expected 3+ and got 2-3 again. I went into panic mode, went straight out and bought some more and tried to hold my wee and tested again and got a 3+. I stopped testing then and stopped taking temp, it was too much of a worry.

Any chance of posting pics so we can all have a look and see what we think ?

Like the others say, if you are concerned, speak to your doc and ask for hcg levels to be checked.


----------



## Left wonderin

So I also wouldn't worry about your boobs not being sore and heavy . I was on total boob watch as other BFP was the 1st sign but this time not a sore boob in sight till about 8-9 weeks !! Not having them ment nothing


----------



## Soanxious

dancareoi said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Fi, sorry the witch for you. PMA for a BFP this cycle.
> 
> Jo, still not out
> 
> Becks, will you be testing 7dpo again!
> 
> So, these are very worrying times for you. I was a wreck with my tests. I did Tesco and Boots ones. I also did clearblue digi with the weeks.
> 
> Gave myself a real scare though as I did one at 1-2 weeks, tested again a few days later and got 2-3. Next time I expected 3+ and got 2-3 again. I went into panic mode, went straight out and bought some more and tried to hold my wee and tested again and got a 3+. I stopped testing then and stopped taking temp, it was too much of a worry.
> 
> Any chance of posting pics so we can all have a look and see what we think ?
> 
> Like the others say, if you are concerned, speak to your doc and ask for hcg levels to be checked.

I so hope its just a bad test.. this is yesterdays test and todays test. The lighter test from today photo was taken hour and half if not more after testing so faded more than it was after initial test plus it had a bit of condensation on it. my LMP was 17th dec xxxx 

Can I just say thanks to everyone for kind support xx
 



Attached Files:







123test.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









1234test.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

Left wonderin said:


> So I also wouldn't worry about your boobs not being sore and heavy . I was on total boob watch as other BFP was the 1st sign but this time not a sore boob in sight till about 8-9 weeks !! Not having them ment nothing

They are painful when I touch them but not as big and painful as last time. im so hoping its just because my LMP was 17th dec xxx


----------



## Oasis717

So I had completely different symptoms this pregnancy, I totally convinced myself it was all over again because my boobs weren't as painful as with ds 5 and my nausea was nowhere near as bad as with ds 5 pregnancy either but Brooklyn is perfect, his pregnancy was my easiest of the seven I've had and in the early days I really thought that meant it was bad but nope, he is just fine! So try to stay positive until you know otherwise, I know it's hard hunni I really do but thinking the worst changes nothing so you may as well think the best:) hopefully the doc will order a blood test to put your mind at rest xxx. 
Lisa I was testing at 4dpo with Brooklyn lol, got my faint line at 6dpo on an ic! I felt implantation too, I knew I was pregnant before the test went positive. I'll start testing as soon as ff gives me ovulation day just cause I love to poas lol xx.


----------



## josie1234

Morning, I am awake early as very crampy. Think AF is coming. Was same last night, laid in bed early as very tired, felt sick, watery mouth (?) and headache. Think she is coming today. If ov was when I thought, today will be 13 DPO.

So - good luck when you go to the docs. I can see a second line hun. I agree with the others, try to stay positive hun. 

Becks - lol at u POAS comment. You are lucky you got line so early. Look forward to the updates.

Lisa - how are you? Is Caitlin doing ok? Her snuffles all gone?

Fi - hoping this cycle is the lucky one for you. Xx

How is everyone else? 

Feel bad as DH wants to skype every night but sometimes I just can't be bothered. I am always so tired with rushing around with my different shifts. Sometimes I am fed up as I am keeping things going here trying to keep on top of everything and sometimes feel resentful that he has got it easy living in a block so all he has to do is go to work and then chill in his room.


----------



## Oasis717

That's perfectly natural to feel like that Jo, you've got a lot on your shoulders plus ttc and it can be quite stressful sometimes I'm sure. You're so busy I'm not surprised sometimes you feel that way. It must be a v hard life sometimes. I don't want you to have af I want you to have a bfp:( xxxxx.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. He says its hard living in block not being home. Also the travelling is getting to him too.

I fell back to sleep at 5 and then alarm went off at 6.30 so took temp again. It was 36.3. At 3 it was336.0. Cramps not so bad now.


----------



## garfie

Aw Josie - I feel for you I really do - can you not get a married quarter - or would you prefer to stay away from camp:winkwink:

Becks - I remember your squinter - and now he's here - and now you're trying for another :happydance:

So - How are things this morning - have you managed to get an appointment at the docs?:hugs:

Lisa - Hope Caitlin is over her sniffles:flower:

Cry - How are things with you hun:hugs:

Regina - :happydance: not long now:flower:

AFM - As you can see she got me yesterday - so I guess that means I will be going to the gym next week:wacko: after feeling positive yesterday that the feather was a sign I'm back to feeling negative - hubby said he would give up smoking in the New Year - well I just found 4 more pouches of tobacco this morning - he has no intentions of giving up:cry: I'm the one who is trying to get into shape, eat healthier, take supplements and at the moment I feel like he isn't making any effort - not quitting smoking not going for test etc:cry: ah ignore me probably just feeling sorry for myself maybe I should go and do some retail therapy:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Aw Fi big hugs. It is rubbish when af comes as it brings you down with a bump but maybe that feather is to say stay positive and next cycle is hopefully the one. Its hard as if I ask dh not to do something then he will go and do it but I suppose I am the same.

We did live in a quarter but bought house 2 years ago. DS is at local school and they wouldn't give us a quarter here. It would be where dh is, high wycombe. I am not moving down there as we are settled here.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, still hoping for bfp for you

So, lines look good! I've never suffered with sore boobs in any of my 7 pregnancies 

Fi, big hugs

Hi to everyone else.

Caitlin's sniffles have almost gone, but for some reason she's taken to waking in night again. She used to settle back in about 20 mins, but taking longer now - 1 1/2 hours last night!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Only the next few days will tell. Aw bless her, hope she settles soon. 

I can't remember symptoms from before. With DS all I remember is going hot and cold a lot. 

So - did you ring doc?


----------



## Oasis717

Well my thermometers not broken:) saying the same as the new one so hoping for an ovulation day tomorrow if temps are still high:) Jo fab that your temps are still up! Everything crossed. Fi Adam gVe up smoking when I was 5 months pregnant with Brooklyn as he didn't want his smoking to affect him, he now feels as it he'd never want to smoke again so I'm sure your dh will manage it in the end. It didn't affect out fertilty but I understand you wanting to exhaust every avenue. Xxxx


----------



## Creative

Happy new year to you all and welcome to So anxious! just been catching up on all the news!
Sorry I've not been around much. I cannot believe how much time babies take up. I'd forgotten!
We are having so much fun. Barnaby has just started smiling and is filling our lives with joy.


I did experience a bit of stress and worry about going out as two people assumed I was grandma not mum and although I laughed at the time it made me feel awful on Barnaby's behalf, so I just stopped going out. My HV finallly talked me into attending a BF group locally and I went on Tuesday and had a great time and will go again next week. We had a lovely time over Christmas when Ollie came back up and met Barnaby for the first time. He fell in love! I shall be 45 next Tuesday. I can't tell you how broody I am. Barnaby is still little tiny and cuddly, but I do feel the pull to have another. (but I won't!!!!)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Karen

Bananabee is beautiful!

I know what you mean about being broody. You may recall I was exactly the same after Caitlin, I'm getting used to the fact they'll be no more. I've found this time round is it is harder. Probably due to my age and having others to look after.


----------



## josie1234

Karen nice to hear from you. Barnaby is so cute. Blimey where does time go.
Try not to worry about comments hun. You have got your gorgeous boy to give you smiles and cuddles.

Becks, glad your thermometer is not broken. 

AFM - I couldn't resist POAS but BFN as expected but as I have ewcm I did ov test.
 



Attached Files:







20140116_153833.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

I am very confused. Any thoughts?


----------



## crysshae

Jo - They say LH tests will be positive when you're pregnant too.... Or do you think it could be ovulation this late? I'm not sure. I hope you know soon.

So - Lovely lines. Have you gotten a blood test yet?

Fi - :hugs: I hope your DH can find the will to quit and that this new cycle will bring you the BFP for take-home baby. 

Karen - He is so cute! Beautiful smile!

Becks - At least now you have a backup thermometer. Looks like you'll get confirmation tomorrow. 

Regina - How are you today?

AFM - My niece had her baby overnight. He's a cutie, and I'm very happy for her. At the same time, seeing him made me cry. We were at the doctor's office the same day for our first appointment last June, sat in the waiting room together. She was a few weeks ahead of me but didn't go in till nearly 8 weeks for blood work, and they had me come in at 5 weeks for blood work to be ready for my 8-week appointment. But by that time, I was already miscarrying. :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Karen what a little smasher he is, thanks so much for sharing the pic, he's absolutely gorgeous. And don't take any notice of what people say. When I met dh I had comments about the 16 year age gap but I don't care! We are blissfully happy and anyone that isn't happy for us can sod off!! You sound so happy and I'm over the moon for you. Totally understand the broodiness we are already thinking of having another lolxxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal. Hugs to you. Totally understand. I was in the same situation with a friend and as much as I'm happy for her, her lo reminds me that my lo would just be turning one now:( but..... You will get your rainbow and they will chase away some of the pain. Promise xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Becks. :hugs: to you too.


----------



## josie1234

Big hugs Crystal, there is always something to remind us, not like we will ever forget though but it brings it home when you see the baby. You will get there hun xx 

I really don't know what is happening with my cycle. Maybe I could be ovulating (very late though) and if I am that's not good as BD was Sunday and don't see DH til this Sunday. Is it right that sperm can live up to 5 days? May be in with a chance if they do. I did have some EWCM yesterday but not much. God knows, my head is all over the place with it. 

Or with any luck I could get a BFP. Can OPK be pos and HPT be BFN but still be pregnant. 

Blimey this has got me in a tiz.


----------



## Left wonderin

Karen he is beautiful bet you could look at that smile all day :) don't pay any time to that nonsense your the perfect age to be a new mum:) enjoy every second of him :) 

AFM last day of work tommrow :) I can't wait as I'm ready to put my feet up !!! Yeah right I've so much to do . Nursery , wash clothes , pack bags and get a new car lol....... Last min me again !! Getting some really strong uncomfortable BH the last few days all practice I guess :) 

Jo I'm baffled too ... Keep testing with Opk and see what it shows ?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm not surprised it has Jo! They do say sperm can live up to 5 days as long as the cervical mucus is fertile sperm friendly:) I wish I could shed some light on your cycle for you but I'm as baffled as you! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Glad its not just me confused with my cycle. 
See what tomorrow brings. 

Thanks Regina, u made me smile. Work just gets in the way eh? I am getting so excited for you. 

Thanks Becks, I am not sure either but will do more tests lol


----------



## Oasis717

We just love to poas! Hoping your temps stay up! Been a nightmare day, bath became blocked and next thing we know water is pouring through a hole in the kitchen ceiling!! Luckily plumber came in 10 mins to fix the leak under the bath but as a precaution we had to have a specialist team in as we were not allowed to touch the little bits of ceiling on the floor in case of asbestos. Another team is coming out to test the ceilings for asbestos before they can fix the hole. Bath is still running away bloody slow too:( amongst all this and the floor covered with dirty water and us being told to stay out the kitchen Brooklyn was crying for his bottle. Nightmare. They let us go in to make him one but I'm still worried about potential asbestos. I guess we shall wait and see. Luckily as we rent we haven't got to pay at least. Having cramps tonight but us probably stress affecting my ibs as opposed to implantation pains lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks hope it gets sorted for you soon. 

Regina, bit if advice, I know you will have a lot to do with preperation but whenever you get the chance put your feet up and have 'me' time because once Sean comes along there'll be no 'me' time for a long time!

Jo you're confusing me! I do remember on at least one pg having ewcm about a week after OV . With Caitlin I did her positive OPK but I didn't do hpt at the same time. Lets see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa:) got ovulation day as Sunday acc to ff xxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks what a nightmare. Hope it gets sorted soon and that its not asbestos.

Ooohhh Lisa, hope that is the same for me.

Yes Regina try to take it easy


----------



## dancareoi

Becks I personally think FF is wrong! I think Tuesday was OV day !

How are you jo?

Caitlin's getting worse, she woke twice last night. Possibility of teething as dribbling like mad and hand in mouth all the time!


----------



## garfie

Karen - He is beautiful - what beautiful babies you mamas make :cloud9:

Jo - Can you put in your missing temps - did you keep a note of them? My last chart looked weird and then when I put in the missing temps :happydance: she came:growlmad:

Becks - Good job you do rent as to hire a specialist isn't cheap - hope you get sorted soon:hugs:

Regina - I agree with the others get them trotters up lady and enjoy 'me' time:flower:

Lisa - It does sound like Caitlin is teething - can you see any white dots yet - bless her - good job they don't remember isn't it:hugs:

AFM - My little boy is 13 today and I am so :sleep: due to the stupid dog scratting at the door most of the night - he started about 1.00 am (we have prissy neighbours) so hubby went down stairs and said ok he's settled - hubby had to go down stairs another 5 times he was cussing and shouting as you can imagine (now 3.00 am):winkwink: he then brought the dog upstairs with him :growlmad: and then let him sleep on the bed :growlmad::growlmad: of course the dog didn't settle and I went to sleep on the landing :haha: - spare room is being decorated:dohh: hubby finally gives in and takes dog downstairs and offers me to come back to bed - er no thanks :haha: I must have fallen asleep next thing it is 5.00am and I can hear the dog scratting - so I go downstairs complete with pillow, throw and a sore back:dohh: and sort him - he falls asleep :happydance: Next thing children are awake and the day begins:wacko: and I have very excited (more than usual) children on my hands:wacko: Hubby is still in bed by the way :dohh: and the dog is trying to get some crafty zzzzzzzs in - er no way while I'm in he will stay awake:haha:

So have a nice day ladies I have a feeling mine is going to be a very very very long one:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Lisa I thought that too! Oh well they do get it wrong sometimes, we shall see how long my luteal phase is and should tell me more when af starts xx


----------



## josie1234

I am ok. At work at mo. Still no af. Haven't got my missing temps. I was away and didnt have thermometer with me doh. Will opk later and maybe hpt tomorrow morning.


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - Sure sounds like she's teething. Hope they don't bother her too much.

Becks - I agree. I think Tuesday was the day. FF changed mine when I put in yesterday's temp, so I had to add CM to O day to keep it right even though I had not checked it. Makes no sense. Why would it change it to the day after, a higher temp day, because my temp was lower yesterday but still over the coverline. Strange. 

Jo - I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. 

Regina - Yep. Take advantage of your time off and get as much rest as you can. 

Fi - I hope you can find some time to get some rest today and have a better night tonight. Happy birthday to your son!

So - Any news?


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies,

I agree Becks, looks like ov was Tuesday. How's your day been, any updates on your house situation?

Lisa - how is Caitlin? Sounds like teething, hope she doesn't suffer too much.

Thanks Crystal. I hope so too. Very confusing. Your temps still high!!

Fi - sounds like an eventful night, no wonder you are tired. It did make chuckle slight, sorry! Hope you manage to get a better nights sleep tonight. Hope your DS has a lovely birthday. 

Here's my OPK pic.
 



Attached Files:







1.opk (2).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Is that today's ?


----------



## josie1234

Yes Regina.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Crystal mine also seems to be based on cm but I'm not an expert at looking at these charts! I know for absolute certain that Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had ewmc as it was such a lot (sorry tmi) and that I got my one and only positive opk on Sunday. It's strange as I get quite strong ovulation symptoms inc a huge rise in libido which normally only lasts a day of two but this time it was practically a week. Dh didn't complain lol. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that looks almost positive to me! Here's mine, I usually get about 4 or 5 days worth but this time I just got one on Sunday. I wish I knew exactly when I ovulated! Thanks for asking, we have a team coming out on the 23rd to do an asbestos check. Til then we have a bin bag over the hole, not pretty! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josie1234

Yes, cm seems to be the definite sign to monitor. 

I wish I had an answer soon, CD 47 tomorrow. No cramps. How are you Regina, enjoying not going into work? Don't be keeping yourself to busy, have lots of 'me' time.


----------



## josie1234

Yes, yours is defo a positive Becks. I would say mine is not as dark as yesterdays. I will test tomorrow. To be honest, when I do hpt, I always expect a BFN. When I done the superdrug one, I nearly fell over when I saw 2 lines but realised that they were the wrong direction and it was moving to the other window (the control one). lol. What am I like? lol. 

Come on BFP, you must be around the corner hiding, come on out :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

No af still though Jo!! I agree come on bfp:) I so hope you get an answer soon. Xxx.


----------



## josie1234

Thank you. Yes no af. Will I beat my 49 day cycle?


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> Yes Crystal mine also seems to be based on cm but I'm not an expert at looking at these charts! I know for absolute certain that Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had ewmc as it was such a lot (sorry tmi) and that I got my one and only positive opk on Sunday. It's strange as I get quite strong ovulation symptoms inc a huge rise in libido which normally only lasts a day of two but this time it was practically a week. Dh didn't complain lol. Xxxx

Yeah. It probably picked your EWCM and positive OPK out, so that's why it chose Sunday. 

I am that way before O too, usually from the day AF starts until O...more intense 3-5 days before O. The day after, just leave me alone! :haha:



josie1234 said:


> Thanks Crystal. I hope so too. Very confusing. Your temps still high!!

I think so too. Don't know why it would change it. I just added CM so I could follow the chart. 

I usually check my CM, but I don't think I kept myself hydrated enough to notice it without checking internally and completely forgot to do that. Out of charting practice. Lol.


----------



## josie1234

Before AF I normally have lower back ache, very depressed/emotional and cramps and feel sick. Not sure of symptoms when ov because I never know when I have, especially when I look at my charts lol. I notice on my chart for this cycle I have had a few pos opks scattered throughout the cycle.


----------



## josie1234

I am practically flat-lining on my chart.


----------



## Oasis717

If I take out the pos opk on Sunday it gives me Tuesday as ovulation day, I think it's daft that a chart based in temperatures seems to actually be basing ovulation on an opk despite me being told by ff that I recorded it on cd 13 and can expect to ovulate between cd 13 and 15. Stupid. So I'm either 5 dpo or 3 dpo! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmm I may be imagining it but my boobs are tingling and uncomfortable in or out of clothes xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Interesting!!!!!

Your young hubby is certainly a big advantage for TTc .

Me thinks a bfp for you will be sooner rather than later .

Jo will you test with fmu tomorrow ?


----------



## josie1234

Oooh looking forward to Becks updates!!

Yes I will test FMU Lisa


----------



## Oasis717

Tingly boobs are gone so must just be hormones playing tricks on me! Just posted but it seems to have disappeared lol. Temps up Jo:) xxx.


----------



## josie1234

yes think hormones like playing tricks! 

How are you today Becks, little Brooklyn sleep ok? Yes temp up slightly this morning. BFN though but hey, it's not over yet. No tests left so may have to pop out later. lol. I must have spent a fortune over the years on all these tests and things but hey, if I get my BFP, it will be so worth it.

Little bit emotional today as my ex's mum (my DS's Nanna) has only a max of 2 weeks left to live as she has cancer. So I do have a little cry now and again. Although we don't have lots of contact since me and ex split, she is a lovely lady and always sends me cards and even me and DH anniversary cards which is sweet. Life can be so cruel. So my DS is with his dad today going to see Leeds play football and then he will see his Nanna but it could be the last time he sees her. He doesn't know this though, not sure if ex will tell him but he does know that she has terminal cancer. Sad times :cry::-(:-(


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo how awful I'm so sorry to hear that, it's terribly sad isnt it. Dd nearly 13 has no grandads now as both my ex's father and my dad passed in the last two years, she was heartbroken:( she has one nan who's not too brilliant a nan and that's it. My mum and I don't speak (long story) so I do feel sorry for her. I hope you're ok:( xxx.
Yes I've also spent a fortune in tests! But like you say when you get you bfp it will all be worth it! Brooklyn is really good thank you:) he now goes to sleep around 9pm until 7am and is still good as gold. He just spends his days smiling I've honestly never known such a good baby:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh it is sad. I am closer to her than my MIL. Hope DS will be ok. DS only really sees her when he is at his dads and they visit her every so often. We have no family living near (due to being in Forces). My family living up North (Stockton-On-Tees) and DH's family live Derby way.

Glad that Brooklyn is so content, what a little star he is for his mum and dad eh? 

I will get excited if I go past 49 days.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm avidly watching your chart everyday! I'm excited for you:) xxxx the tingly feeling was back briefly but gone again, am sure my hormones will be all over the place for a few cycles though so hopefully after charting for 3 months we can start trying properly and hopefully it won't be too late xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. Wish I could get excited lol. Hope your cycles settle straight away for you so you can ttc and POAS regularly!! Maybe FF should add more columns for you lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol omg Jo that had me in stitches!!!! Yes maybe I should complain to them lol x x


----------



## josie1234

yes definitely lol.


----------



## Oasis717

:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - temps still looking good.


----------



## crysshae

Just popping in to read quickly on my phone.

Sounds promising Becks.

Hope those temps keep going up Jo.


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so boobs have been tingling all eve along with a mild burning, not as intense as I had before I got my bfp with Brooklyn. Also two runs of palpitations, again what I had in the two week wait, is it just coincidence or something more?:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal although I'd be scared it was too soon after Brooklyn, they say to wait a year, but at 42 I don't have a year, I only wish I had more time xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Crystal although I'd be scared it was too soon after Brooklyn, they say to wait a year, but at 42 I don't have a year, I only wish I had more time xxxx

Sounds promising 

You've made me smile on a previous post, basically saying you'll try properly in a couple of months. Does that mean 5 times a day!!!!! 

I still don't know how you get the time or the energy!!!!!

Looking at your chart and the timing of DTD I would say high probability of bfp.

Afm my theory of Caitlin being cold wasn't right, although she did make it to 4.15am today! Can't believe she was doing 11 hours a night!

I need some sleep :sleep:


----------



## josie1234

Morning Lisa hope you manage to get some sleep today. I know what you mean about time and energy, I feel too tired even when DH is home for the 4 days.

Hope Caitlin settles for you. 

AFM - temps still ok. But realised this morning that on both pregnancies I did not find out til I was 8 weeks bit I was never POAS then. It was a case of 'oh I haven't had af for a while and then going to docs'.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa, it's actually quite true! When we were trying for Brooklyn it was 4/5 times a day opposed to the 1/2 now so you see we were trying harder lol. The tingling is coming and going, I don't think I will be getting a bfp this month as I don't feel like I did with Brooklyn and my temps were climbing by now with him but that's fine as it's prob a bit too soon. It's just nice to know I'm still ovulating at the right time etc so I'm pleased I started charting again. Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Are you thinking you're one of those people who doesn't get positives on HPTs early on?

Becks - I think all your bases were definitely covered so a chance. Every pregnancy is different too. They do say wait 6 months to a year, and we are older so I understand your concern but lots of ladies have their babies within a year of each other. You could have Irish twins. :flower:

Lisa - Hope Caitlin gets her routine straightened out again.


----------



## Oasis717

Your temps are great Crystal! Thank you. It's prob better if I'm not as I think I should have at least 6 months and I've not even started to loose weight properly! It's just I feel time slipping away for me:( I wish if met dh when I was younger but it is what it is. Of course we are blessed with our boys but we both dreamt always if having a big family. Do you think I'm 5 dpo or 7? Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Crystal I am not sure as I didn't chart or test regularly on previous pregnancies so maybe!?
I will be CD 49 tomorrow. 
Temps looking good hun xx

Becks I know what you mean. I think 5 DPO.


----------



## Oasis717

Roll on tomorrow then Jo! Cd 49! Xx. Thankyou am testing already lol bfn on ics xxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes roll on tomorrow. What DPO did you get BFP with Brooklyn?


----------



## Oasis717

Ah super early, at 5dpo I had a faint line but thought it was an evap, then it was still there at 6dpo on Wondfo's (best ics in my opinion but dear) so I tested with SuperDrug early test at 7dpo and got a definite line. Not got wondfo's this time just rubbish ics! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Nice to have early and not have to wait eh? Wish I could excited for me. I know I am not out but don't want to get hopes up.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks I think 5 dpo.

Stalking all charts !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa:) going to get a SuperDrug early test tomorrow, these ics are rubbish! Xx Jo you've got every chance here I'm excited for you!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank y'all. I hope it means something. Trying my best not to symptom spot!!! 

I think 5 dpo too, Becks. It's funny you don't wanna be pregnant right now but you're already testing. Hard not to be excited or hope, huh?

You're definitely not out Jo.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Crystal maybe deep down I do want to be and I'm just telling myself I don't to avoid disappointment! I don't know:) I think I would be v happy if I was but am not thinking I am. I always know I'm pregnant before the test goes positive and I'm just not feeling it at the mo but you Neva know. Hoping your temps stay up tomorrow or today should I say lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal those temps look lovely!

Caitlin awake again, hence time of post.

The bags under my eyes are so big I could put my shopping in them!


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless ya Lisa. Hope you manage to get some snoozes today.

Yes totally understand that Becks. Fx you don't have to wait too long.

Crystal how are you today, it is hard not to symptom spot.

AFM - crampy this morning. Feel like af is coming


----------



## josie1234

Just saw an amazing article on Daybreak about a lady that suffered 20 miscarriages and a doctor helped her by giving her an anti-malaria tablet. It was something to do with her immune system and when they tried a known drug for immune problems, it didn't work with her so they agreed to try this other tablet. Amazing.

Was really fed up yesterday as I did my 2 classes and someone put on facebook that the class was s**t, totally shocking. It is not a friend of mine who put it on but a friend of a friend (and she tagged my friend, who is also a fitness instructor - obviously not knowing I would see the post). I was fuming and gutted. So sent her a message saying that if she did not enjoy the class she should speak to me after the session to let me know. She said that she didn't even break a sweat and no offence meant. I told her that I did take it personally as it is not nice to read that sort of thing on facebook. I honestly felt like packing it all in yesterday. She obviously didn't have a heavy enough weight and if I do see her in my class I will beast her (if I don't throw a kettlebell at her first!!). I don't mind people having an opinion but there's ways of saying things. I always ask for feedback at the end of the class and there were a few said they really enjoyed it and I know you can't please everyone but just one comment like that really puts you down. Other people from the gym had seen the comment and asked who the instructor was. I was not happy! Anyway, sorry for my rant xx


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say, the couple had a lovely 9 month old baby boy now.O:)O:)


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Jo what a bloody awful thing to say let alone post on Facebook, I'm not surprised you were fuming, I am sorry, the old saying if you have nothing to nice to say springs to mind, honestly, some people:( xxx 
Bfn on SuperDrug Early test today which I expected but it's so strange as the prickling in my boobs continues on and off and an abundance of creamy cm as well, strange, I'm not pregnant but I have pregnancy symptoms lol. Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Have you heard yourself:haha: you are no where near out yet lady - your Brooklyn was an exception not the rule :haha: you have many days of testing yet so enjoy POAS:hugs:

Josie - Oh wow I would certainly beast her next time you see her :haha: and just when she thinks she can take no more - beast her again or is that just a bit mean? I take it she's a civillian and not in the forces? - as she would already know the consequences of saying something like that:winkwink:

So when are you going to the dr for the blood test - we are all on the edge of our seats here lady:hugs:

Lisa - Hope Caitlin has let you get some zzzzzz's in:flower:

Crystal - Have you started symptom spotting?

Regina - How long now?:happydance:

AFM - I was so excited to get my pre seed - but hubby got to the mail before me - so another discussion/argument took place which ended up with me saying if you are really serious - then go and get the snip!:growlmad: he was saying things like having a baby at my time of life, that he'd got over wanting one (wtf everything he wants he gets) he wanted a new car - he researched. He wanted a new phone - he researched. He wanted to move - he researched etc. So I said to him (and in hindsight was probably not the wisest thing to say) so I want a baby/can't keep a baby - do you research no you give me the cheapest rod with a little maggot on the end:blush: I didn't mean to say it quite like that - he never said a word:wacko:

Have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Jo - What an awful thing for someone to say. I hate it when people are like that. They would rather be ugly and talk behind someone's back just so they can complain about something instead of giving the feedback you asked for. 

When are you getting your tests? If those cramps are AF coming, I hope she comes soon so you'll know where you are in your cycle.

Becks - Lol. I hope you get what is best for you right now. 6 dpo is definitely not out though. Like the others said, that early test was an exception.

Lisa - I hope you can get a good nap with Caitlin today. Do you think she is going through a growth spurt or something?

Fi - So he has completely changed his mind?? What he said on your night out wasn't just the drink talking? :nope: I hope everything is okay.

AFM - Of course I see everything as a symptom. It's the TWW. Lol. I should've said I'm trying not to announce any of it! :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Nah my temps are nosediving too Fi! I've always got a positive about 4 days before af so reckon there would be something there on an early but it's ok:) xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know how you feel Crystal the tww is crazy! I only feel this way cause I've been pregnant 7 times and every time I've known way before the test. Only this time I'm getting mixed signals which is confusing me but ivd been blessed with Brooklyn so I'm honestly a great believer in what will be now will be xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Does it have a massive effect on temp if you wake up a couple of hours before taking your temp? I seem to keep doing this lately! Xx


----------



## crysshae

I think so. I think it's lower the earlier you wake up. But also if I have to get up and go to the bathroom or let the cat out (that's another story - he's been a pain lately) after waking up early when it's cold, my temp seems to be lower when I check it at my usual waking time...I guess due to getting chilled while out of bed and having to warm back up...


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, bet that women won't be in one of your classes again, if she is, make her pay!

Becks, still early days. Any variation from normal temp taking makes a difference. Still early days for testing 

Took Caitlin for a walk this morning to get her to sleep. No sleeping for me though as its her christening on Sunday so I'm busy getting the house ready.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) you are all a bunch of really busy ladies !!! Jo what a cow to post that without even as much as a discussion with you !! And day 49 ! Eeeeek lets see what tommrow brings . Sending loads n loads of positive thoughts to you xxxxx 

Becks looks like your soooo back in the TTC rollercoster !!!!! Exciting months ahead :) 

AFM had hospital appointment today, bp normal , urine free from proteins, blood and sugar . My little boy head down bum up ( lol) OH tackling the changing unit ( flat pack ) and complicated lol.... 1st day of no work done :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely to be off work I bet!! I feel so excited for you when you say that head down, it makes me feel so broody lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I've found some info on interrupted sleep and temping, in the first half of your cycle it will make your temps higher and the second half lower! Restless or interrupted sleep affects the pituitary gland which in turn affects your reproductive hormones and influences your bbt, so my last couple of temps may not be the real representation xxx


----------



## crysshae

Cool! Exactly what I've experienced in the 2nd half. I never paid much attention in the first half. Guess I'm not as worried about it as I am in the TWW. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol snap!! Well at least we know now, it would explain why my pre o temps are much higher than my last pregnancy as I slept 7 hours straight uninterrupted when ttc Brooklyn! hoping I can get four hours sleep at least straight tonight. Brooklyn doesn't wake but I constantly wake to check him!


----------



## josie1234

Becks - I know. You are so right about not saying anything if nothing nice to say. I honestly don't mind people giving me constructive criticism or even just saying, sorry that class just wasn't for me but the way she done it really got to me. I do constantly look at ways to make sure my classes are not the same every time. But hey ho, life goes on. So the pg symptoms are there for you eh? Oh I do hope you get a BFP. If not now, very soon x

Fi - Your comments made me lol. Yes definitely will beast her til she drops mwah! She is civilian I think. I don't know when to go to docs. I am busy Mondays so not stopped today. Might ring up tomorrow. I want to know but I don't, if that makes sense. Don't want the disappointment. Sorry to hear about you and DH, it is so hard and I can understand how things get said in the heat of the moment. Hope things have calmed down and you are ok. 

Crystal - thank you, I know. I would never be like that, if I didn't like a class, I just wouldn't go again or at least mention something like, oh the rest periods were a bit long or do you think my kettlebell was heavy enough as I didn't really have a good workout. Cramps come and go, not constant, just little moments. No AF still. CD 50 tomorrow. Temps still nice and high for you. I look at your chart each day, looking forward to some news very soon.

It is interesting about the temp thing, maybe that's why I can never fathom out my charts. Some days I don't sleep well and wake up early. This morning was 4 am, I can't sleep the first night my DH is home, he snores, rubs his foot with his other foot and also does a thing like grinding his teeth. Lol. Drives me crazy. I did go back to sleep straight away but sometimes if I wake, I can't get back to sleep so take my temp early. Ie one morning I was awake from 3-5 am and took my temp at 3, I stayed in bed trying to get back to sleep but couldn't. I dozed off at 5 then alarm went off at 6.30 so retook temp. Sorry for this long note, will continue on next one lol


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - I hope she isn't! Oh I will. I bet you are looking forward to the christening eh? Looking forward to pics. Also of the cake lol. (To get some tips/ideas). Not done a christening cake yet but with any luck I will be doing one for me soon :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Jo honestly you've got every right to be annoyed id be absolutely fuming, there's a way to do things and that's just out and out rude and uncalled for. There's always one though isn't there. You didn't deserve that at all, I hate that she upset you, you're a lovely person and people like her make me mad!!! I wouldn't want her back in my class at all:( xxxxxxx
Yes that may well be why your chart is crazy sometimes, I just can't sleep longer than a couple of hours at a time which is why mine are a bit shot I think!!! Excited for you for tomorrow, hope we both get some sleep:) oh and dh rubs his feet together in bed, drives me crazy lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well according to my temps I should expect af imminently! I still didn't manage 4 hours of sleep:( Such a strange cycle this month but they do say it can take a few cycles to get back to normal. I do feel like af is coming I must admit but had no brown spotting which I usually get a couple of days before but I do have cramping and sore boobsxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all

Sorry Regina, I forgot to reply. Thank you. Temp drop this morning and crampy this morning so expecting AF. Booooo!!!!! Glad that things are ok, so exciting that head is down. Are you getting excited?

Becks - Thank you for your kind comments. Really nice. I hope your cycle settles. At least if AF comes then you can look forward to next cycle. I know I am not out but thinking I am.


----------



## Oasis717

Welcome Jo, hope you're feeling beta today. I saw the drop hunni, no your def not out yet, not til af comes!i feel like af is coming too but it's strange cause usually I spot before and def after bd when af is just about to start. Oh well I guess I shall have to wait til tomorrow's temp and see it goes down further. I only charted for one cycle before then got pregnant with Brooklyn so I've no charts to compare to xx.


----------



## josie1234

Yes see what today/tomorrow brings. I am ok thanks. Woke up once at 4. Think cos I am used to dh not being there I sleep better when he is away. Strange. Got him up this morning as he tends to lie in. Lazy!!!! Grr lol


----------



## Oasis717

I forgot what a lie in is lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

lol, I bet.

Rang doctors and spoke to receptionist and basically she said that they were waiting to see if I wanted a referral. I spoke to the duty doctor on 10 Jan 14 and said to her about my cycles etc and she said she would put me for referral. So that is twice that I thought I was getting a referral. Grrr. Waiting for them to ring me back. The doctor that rang me is off for 2 days so I asked if it is worth me coming in for blood tests today so receptionist is going to ask doctor. I am so annoyed! When I went to see doctor before was quite a few months ago. Just wasting time.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh how useless are they! So annoying. If it was them personally I bet they wouldn't want to be messed about like this. Hope you get somewhere with them xx.


----------



## garfie

Josie - :growlmad: don't they realise at our age waiting is not an option - hope you get sorted soon.

I missed so many chances that way - just waiting for Docs and then eventually when I get what I want - hubby says the chance has passed:cry:

But ssssshhhhh I haven't given up quite yet :winkwink: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Becks - That is a big drop. I wouldn't think you have only an 8-day LP though... But like you said, it could take all the hormones a while to get back to normal. I've never charted that soon after giving birth. 

Jo - I hope they get you in soon. It's annoying when doctor's offices don't seem to know what they are doing. 

Good luck, Fiona.


----------



## josie1234

I know, that's one thing I haven't got......time! And if they had referred me at the beginning then I wouldn't have wasted this time.

DS came home today and said there was an incident at school with the teachers saying he needed to pay for a chair they say he has bent; however he said the it was bent before so he is not happy and refused to pay. So I have just sent an email to the head of year as no-one has contacted me. He was sent out of the class (he has had run ins with the teacher before) and then made to stay in at break time and was also told to go back at lunchtime (which he didn't as he hadn't eaten, he normally eats at first break). So I am awaiting a call ref that.

Blimey it is all happening!


----------



## Soanxious

Josie I know what its like with Dr's and having to wait here in UK. I had my 2nd MC last Friday and they told me that I can try straight away and if in a year ive not conceived they will look into it, or if I have another MC in the meantime. Im 41 and I feel time is running out too.. I was hoping there was something I could take to help keep my babies in my womb.. without having to suffer another MC.. I was lucky to get pregnant both times to begin with :( Hope you get some help soon...

ps I had asked in nov after my previous mc if I could have ovulation blood tests they call them blood test 21 and I had not ovulated in November, but I was supposed to go again dec but moved home and thats when I did ovulate and got pregnant with one I just mc. :(


----------



## garfie

So - BIG :hugs: hun I think I missed your post:hugs:

Josie - It must be something in the water I hope you don't have to pay! - my eldest came home yesterday after walking out of class - he said the teacher abused him:wacko: when it came down to it (Wills has autism) the teacher was unaware of his condition - was the teachers first day - a bit old school - and called Wills a baby and he was to look at the teacher when he was speaking :dohh: anyone who knows about autism knows that's not possible. 

Anyway I told Wills he was probably trying to assert his authority over the class and I will be keeping a very close eye on the teacher:growlmad: I have to say something to try and avoid a meltdown:cry:

It sure brings out the mama bear instinct when we think our children are being treated unfairly:wacko:

Becks - Your LP was ok before wasn't it:flower: maybe it will go back up again tomorrow:happydance:

Cry - How are you hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

So - sorry to hear this, it's so tough for you, hun. Big hugs. Can you not get bloods done again?

AFM - just had phonecall from doctor, going to do blood tests on Tuesday (only day I can do). But if FSH numbers are high (and apparantely they were before), then I could be ready for/going through menopause. Gutted!


----------



## Soanxious

Josie - Im going to start having my ovulation blood tests done again and redo my temp when I find thermometer after losing it in house move. I was using an app the last few times I got pregnant. it seems to be ok. I hope you're not going through menopause already and you get one last sticky bean


----------



## josie1234

So - thank you. Me too. They mentioned peri-menopause and could have menopause by 5 years. See what the numbers are. Really fed up. They never mentioned this before when I had blood tests. They write stuff down but don't tell you the full story. Can't remember exactly what they said as think I was in shock. 

Hope you find your thermometer and get some answers with your bloods


----------



## crysshae

Doing okay, Fiona. Thanks for asking.

Jo - I hope that's not the case. I have seen talk of women with high FSH still getting pregnant. There are some on these boards. So once you find out all the info, if that is indeed the case, you might look to them if you'd like to try what they have tried that worked. :hugs:

So - I'm sorry you are having to go through a loss again. I pray you have your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, my mind is a complete blur with info. P-d off that nothing was really said last year when I had my bloods done and then I could have been looking at trying to reduce FSH level. Fed up. I know that I may not be out and trying to keep hope. But feeling sad. Sorry for moaning.

How are you feeling? Did you take temp at different time? Still not out though!! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## crysshae

You moan all you want. You have every right. I would be complaining too. 

I'm doing okay. 

I took my temp at the same time, but I was up at 12:30, 3:00, 5:15 a.m., and awake at 6:00 a.m., so that probably didn't help matters any.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks hun. I am very crampy and had dry cm last 2 days. sorry if tmi.

Blimey bet you are tired today. Hope you have a better night tonight and temps stay up for you xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, hope that's not the case. See what the blood tests bring.

Becks, implantation dip? 

Fi, what are you planning?

So, could you ask doc for a referral to see professor Quenby at heartlands hospital in Birmingham. I see you are near Cardiff so would be about 1 1/2 hour drive.

I saw her last year and she did a number of tests and put me on progesterone. I also had a uNK killer cell test done too. I could send you her email if you want And you could contact her direct.

The other thing you could do is see an acupuncturist, I did this last year too. He advised me on best foods to eat to improve my blood quality and he then concentrated on increasing blood flow to womb.

Here are some things to eat to help improve your blood quality

Kale, spinach, broccoli, beetroot, at least 2 eggs every day, good cut of steak, not overcooked and Kerry gold butter.

Most days for lunch I would do myself a spinach omelette


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> Doing okay, Fiona. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Jo - I hope that's not the case. I have seen talk of women with high FSH still getting pregnant. There are some on these boards. So once you find out all the info, if that is indeed the case, you might look to them if you'd like to try what they have tried that worked. :hugs:
> 
> So - I'm sorry you are having to go through a loss again. I pray you have your rainbow baby soon.

Thank you.. really want another. This time my OH has not been scared of the thought of trying for another.. I hid my big emotions from him.. he wouldn't allow me to try again otherwise.. Lets hope Jo is one of those lucky women to get pregnant too...


----------



## Soanxious

dancareoi said:


> Jo, hope that's not the case. See what the blood tests bring.
> 
> Becks, implantation dip?
> 
> Fi, what are you planning?
> 
> So, could you ask doc for a referral to see professor Quenby at heartlands hospital in Birmingham. I see you are near Cardiff so would be about 1 1/2 hour drive.
> 
> I saw her last year and she did a number of tests and put me on progesterone. I also had a uNK killer cell test done too. I could send you her email if you want And you could contact her direct.
> 
> The other thing you could do is see an acupuncturist, I did this last year too. He advised me on best foods to eat to improve my blood quality and he then concentrated on increasing blood flow to womb.
> 
> Here are some things to eat to help improve your blood quality
> 
> Kale, spinach, broccoli, beetroot, at least 2 eggs every day, good cut of steak, not overcooked and Kerry gold butter.
> 
> Most days for lunch I would do myself a spinach omelette

My Daughter lives in Birmingham, she moved up 2 years ago and had my granddaughter in Birmingham City hospital the weekend I MC in October. :( Im originally from Nuneaton but yeah now Nr Cardiff. I could find out if I could pay for a consultation if my gp wont do anything, we have really good Consultants in Cardiff university hospital but its just waiting to get there. We have not used contraception for over 2 years now so im going to use that as a reason to be bumped up the list along with 2 MC I want progesterone as I have heard its working for women, it just seems to be I can get pregnant but cant hold onto one. I never had problems when I was younger.

My gp also does acupuncture so I will ask, and I will deffo start eating some of the things you mentioned... I cant eat the meat or eggs though...never liked eggs and been a vegetarian since I was 11. so Kerry gold butter? thats an odd thing LOL.


----------



## dancareoi

Acupuncurist said butter from grass fed cows is what you should eat so Kerry gold is perfect!


----------



## josie1234

So - thanks. Good luck hun - I hope you get some answers, keep pushing and trying all avenues. You will get your sticky bean. This thread has shown that there is hope.

Thanks Lisa. See what happens. No point worrying before the test results (she says! easier said than done).

Awake at 4 am again this morning so eventually got up at 5 and done some ironing.


----------



## Oasis717

Lots of posts to catch up on for me:) temp rise this morn but v slight spotting and cramps so think af is coming. Will leave o day as ff puts it. Hopefully next cycle I can verify my luteal phase x. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks. Could well be implantation. Any more poas?

I still think ff has wrong date. Should be 2 days later due to timing of positive OPK and temp drop!


----------



## Oasis717

Do you think I should leave the Manuel change on to 2 days later Lisa? Even if it leaves me with a short luteal phase? Thanks. I've never had implantation spotting. It was the tiniest bit. Guess we shall see tomorrow. I only have ics and they're all stark white! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I do think 2 days later than ff. you wouldn't get a big temp drop like they after OV!

So you are only 8 dpo and I guess the ic's aren't very sensitive.


----------



## Oasis717

You never know but I've no symptoms like with Brooklyn but that's fine I just want a decent luteal phase:) xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I never had implantation bleeding with any of mine, or never noticed it if I did. Last year, with my first pregnancy, TMI, I had a large glob of eggwhite CM that was tinged dark brown. With the 2nd pregnancy I had light brown creamy CM. Both on about 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - temps looking good still. Any tests done yet?:dust: 

Becks - I agree, still looking good, not out yet.:dust:

Looking forward to the updates. FX xxx

Fi - tried to get hold of teacher but no joy and then she tried to call me today but I was at work and busy so couldn't answer. Hopefully get to speak to them tomorrow but told them I couldn't see anything on their policies about damages and unless they prove it was him, I ain't paying! Thing is, he doesn't make things easy for himself, if he doesn't like the teacher then he doesn't make the effort. No matter what I say to him. With your DS, that's terrible, they should inform any new teachers/stand in's the situation. That's not the way to go about things eh? No wonder he walked out. There's ways of handling situations and surely they should be trained or at least briefed!

So - how are you today hun x 

Lisa - Thanks, I know its best just to wait until bloods are done to see what the results are. Wondering whether to take Royal Jelly or something to lower FSH, just in case it is high. I am up and down with it all, one minute I think I am ok with things and the decision of ttc is taken from me so maybe no stress but on another vein, I am angry that I wasn't informed/updated earlier so I could have taken precautions/actions to improve the chances. No point thinking about it until I get the results but in a way I feel like it is all over.:cry:


----------



## garfie

Lisa - You want to know what I'm planning - well after 4 + years of trying and being together for 7 years I have to try and keep one step ahead - especially with him saying he's not sure:cry:

So I have tried the sexy undies, the phone calls, role play, mild submission/domination, accents etc so I have one more idea left - I sent him a text yesterday saying I had a sexy dream about him - I wrote a few lines and then today I wrote some more (last night he was begging me to tell him the rest) I said no I will tell you a little bit each day (actually it wasn't all that sexy but he doesn't need to know that :haha:) 

Well last night we er.........early I know but if a few lines can get him going just imagine when I really get into the dream:winkwink: hopefully that will be around O time:happydance:

So that's my plan - oh and just in case he was up for it I used a bit on the pre seed as well - not much as I want the major amount to be for the correct time:winkwink:

We were also discussing holidays and how (when I get to the gym) I will have a sexy beach body - I said what if I got pg before hand and this is where he confuses me - he said well you will have a sexy pg beach body:dohh:

So I think I will carry on with my texting and using the pre seed.

Do feel free to share any other ideas you ladies may have - I may need some more next month:winkwink:

Becks - I had implantation bleeding with a few of my pregnancies - didn't know at the time that's what it was though:dohh: good luck

Josie - I'm having major problems with my DS I think I'm going to have to go back to the specialist and adjust his medication:cry: he chased his brother with a knife this morning :growlmad: it was just a knife you use for your tea but all the same - he now has no internet (except for homework):wacko:

Lisa - So if Becks is 8DPO she had a dip yesterday right? - hows that gorgeous little girl of yours - hope she's letting you sleep more:sleep:

So - :hugs:

Cry - Where are you at in your cycle (sorry just stalking and then get distracted:dohh:)

Regina - How long now? - any ideas on your birth plan? how you would like it to pan out :hugs:

AFM - I'm not allowing hubby near me tonight - maybe tomorrow :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Nope. I've been good and not bought any tests so I couldn't be tempted. I threw away the tests I had when we moved. When I came across anything TTC, I just threw it all away. I guess I was still a bit upset about it. 

I hope you get some answers that will help you get the ball rolling to help things along.


----------



## josie1234

Fi - your comments did make me chuckle slightly. Woman, we do have our ways eh? I can't think of anything off the top of my head at the moment but will have a think. lol.

Hope you get medication sorted for your DS. It must be hard for you. 

Regina - haven't forgotten you hun, hope you are ok and nesting, lol. I am getting so excited for you.

AFM - CD 51, no symptoms apart from dry CM for last couple of days. Spoke to my mum today, we weren't talking about ttc or anyting but something was mentioned in the conversation about hot flushes so I asked when she had menopause so she was going on about how it can start from your 40's but can take 10 years. Asked if I was having hot flushes etc, I said no. So then she said, the best thing you can do is go on the pill. You don't want to chance getting pregnant near menopause as she knows someone that did and lost the baby 2 days later. Family eh? Certainly know how to put a damper on things. We don't really talk about me ttc but she knows we still are, I think.


----------



## Oasis717

Af for me ladies, out of no where no spotting nothing! Oh well me and dh are hoping that my cycle is just resetting itself as they do say it can take up to 3 months to get back to normal so will carry on charting. At least o was on track! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - hope cycles settle soon for you xxx


----------



## josie1234

https://m.naturalnews.com/news/031175_fertility_FSH.html

Not sure if link works. What are your thoughts.? Heard of any of these?


----------



## dancareoi

Becks sorry about Af , even with ff dates that is a short LP, but still early days after Brooklyn, your hormones are probably not settled yet. We'll keep chart stalking and offer advice xx

Jo, interesting reading. Ties in with what my acupuncturist said about poor blood quality and how to improve it. I listed a few food a few posts back, but I remember now he said about getting plenty of protein. 

He said eggs were one of the best things and to eat at least 2 every day. Previously I had heard you should eat no more than 2 a week due to cholesterol . He advised being stressed can increase your levels more than 14 eggs a week .

Worth eating a 2 egg spinach omelette for lunch every day, nothing to lose.

I would also highly recommend finding an acupuncturist in your area, I am sure they would be able to sort your body out.

Found this is Cambridge area


www.acupuncture-reflexology.co.uk/acu...
T: 07952 568966 - E: [email protected] ...


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. I have been out shopping. Just eaten spinach omelette for lunch. Got grapefruit juice, kale, pumpkin seeds, spinach, eggs, Kerry butter. Fingers crossed. I am not losing hope. And the fact my mum said to go on the pill is making me more determined!! lol.


----------



## crysshae

You actually need cholesterol to make hormones. That's where they come from.

Sorry about AF Becks, but your body is probably just trying to get back to normal. We will definitely continue to stalk and be jealous of your charts. :haha:


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal. How are you today? Temps still looking good. When will you test? I am waiting on tenterhooks for your updates.GL hun xx


----------



## dancareoi

Tummy time!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thanks Crystal! Good luck with the food Jo, really hope it helps and Lisa, what a gorgeous pic!!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks, hope you are not too disappointed with your cycle hun, next one will hopefully will be more settled.

Lisa - lovely photo, Caitlin seems so grown up since last photo. 

Crystal - looking forward to seeing your temp tomorrow. 

DH home on Sunday so fingers crossed my cycle settles into some sort of pattern. Hoping that I ov. I am starting to think I did not ov and hoping I do have another cycle starting despite having no AF. We will see. Will carry on with temps and opks at the moment. See what results from blood tests say. At least my CM is not so dry (has been for last few days), sorry if tmi.


----------



## josie1234

Hey Regina - how's it going? Hope you are ok xx


----------



## crysshae

Well...I found myself at Wal-Mart all alone last night, caved, and bought tests. Since they were in the house, I had to try one out of course. Lol. Here's a pic. It's blurry. Can't be sure if I see anything or not... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crysshae

They grow up too fast, Lisa! She's such a doll.

Good luck, Jo. I hope your cycle gets in gear.


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Crystal - temps looking good still. Any tests done yet?:dust:
> 
> Becks - I agree, still looking good, not out yet.:dust:
> 
> Looking forward to the updates. FX xxx
> 
> Fi - tried to get hold of teacher but no joy and then she tried to call me today but I was at work and busy so couldn't answer. Hopefully get to speak to them tomorrow but told them I couldn't see anything on their policies about damages and unless they prove it was him, I ain't paying! Thing is, he doesn't make things easy for himself, if he doesn't like the teacher then he doesn't make the effort. No matter what I say to him. With your DS, that's terrible, they should inform any new teachers/stand in's the situation. That's not the way to go about things eh? No wonder he walked out. There's ways of handling situations and surely they should be trained or at least briefed!
> 
> So - how are you today hun x
> 
> Lisa - Thanks, I know its best just to wait until bloods are done to see what the results are. Wondering whether to take Royal Jelly or something to lower FSH, just in case it is high. I am up and down with it all, one minute I think I am ok with things and the decision of ttc is taken from me so maybe no stress but on another vein, I am angry that I wasn't informed/updated earlier so I could have taken precautions/actions to improve the chances. No point thinking about it until I get the results but in a way I feel like it is all over.:cry:

Hiya, Im ok today thanks, I forgot to mention that a midwife advised me on something from holland and barratt to help conceive its called angus castus and for people with hormone imbalance they say don quai so if anyone is in need then these are a good thing to try...the midwife is a friend of a friend and she was having problems later in life to get pregnant and she tried them and got stick bean x 2. It was something I tried and not sure if thats what helped me, I just need one to stick now.

You speak to a lot of people so maybe it may help others?

hows your little one? x


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Lisa - You want to know what I'm planning - well after 4 + years of trying and being together for 7 years I have to try and keep one step ahead - especially with him saying he's not sure:cry:
> 
> So I have tried the sexy undies, the phone calls, role play, mild submission/domination, accents etc so I have one more idea left - I sent him a text yesterday saying I had a sexy dream about him - I wrote a few lines and then today I wrote some more (last night he was begging me to tell him the rest) I said no I will tell you a little bit each day (actually it wasn't all that sexy but he doesn't need to know that :haha:)
> 
> Well last night we er.........early I know but if a few lines can get him going just imagine when I really get into the dream:winkwink: hopefully that will be around O time:happydance:
> 
> So that's my plan - oh and just in case he was up for it I used a bit on the pre seed as well - not much as I want the major amount to be for the correct time:winkwink:
> 
> We were also discussing holidays and how (when I get to the gym) I will have a sexy beach body - I said what if I got pg before hand and this is where he confuses me - he said well you will have a sexy pg beach body:dohh:
> 
> So I think I will carry on with my texting and using the pre seed.
> 
> Do feel free to share any other ideas you ladies may have - I may need some more next month:winkwink:
> 
> Becks - I had implantation bleeding with a few of my pregnancies - didn't know at the time that's what it was though:dohh: good luck
> 
> Josie - I'm having major problems with my DS I think I'm going to have to go back to the specialist and adjust his medication:cry: he chased his brother with a knife this morning :growlmad: it was just a knife you use for your tea but all the same - he now has no internet (except for homework):wacko:
> 
> Lisa - So if Becks is 8DPO she had a dip yesterday right? - hows that gorgeous little girl of yours - hope she's letting you sleep more:sleep:
> 
> So - :hugs:
> 
> Cry - Where are you at in your cycle (sorry just stalking and then get distracted:dohh:)
> 
> Regina - How long now? - any ideas on your birth plan? how you would like it to pan out :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I'm not allowing hubby near me tonight - maybe tomorrow :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks for the hugs..

gotta laugh at your not so sexy dream but he dont need to know that.

I do that with my other half sometimes.. if I know he is knackered from work and I need nookie as im ovulating.. ;) great minds hey haha!


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Thanks Lisa. I have been out shopping. Just eaten spinach omelette for lunch. Got grapefruit juice, kale, pumpkin seeds, spinach, eggs, Kerry butter. Fingers crossed. I am not losing hope. And the fact my mum said to go on the pill is making me more determined!! lol.

im going to buy most of that tomorrow. In hollan and barrat or other health food shops they sell Angus Castus and Don Quai my friends friend who is a midwife reccomended them I forgot I used them last yr and fell pregnant but stopped when I got pregnant in oct. then done it again in nov after mc and packed them away to move house and got pregnant without them in dec/new yr when mc again.. but apparently most of her friends all over 35 all fell pregnant and had healthy babies from using this... maybe something else you can try?


----------



## Soanxious

I went to my Gp and she is sending me to my gynaecologist as its been 2 definite mc after positive tests and 2 losses that seem identical to losses, so im hoping I may get some nice news and support. :)


----------



## crysshae

Good luck So. I've heard of both of those supplements. Good luck with those and the gyne!

How did I miss Fi's long post? Lol at your not so sexy dream that got you sexy time. Mine would hound me too if I told him about a dream. I'm always in the mood near O, so I always text mine something sexy to get his motor going too. Good luck!


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> Good luck So. I've heard of both of those supplements. Good luck with those and the gyne!
> 
> How did I miss Fi's long post? Lol at your not so sexy dream that got you sexy time. Mine would hound me too if I told him about a dream. I'm always in the mood near O, so I always text mine something sexy to get his motor going too. Good luck!

Im always in the mood... I wear my OH out, have been since I met him over 2 n half years ago. Never been like this before.. so when he is tired and worn out I find these dreams stories help the weak drained men too hahaha!


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I swear I see a little something on your test? I do so hope so:) xx 
I used to take Agnus Castus for pmt and it was amazing so it's v interesting that it could help with falling pregnant, it really worked on my pmt. Another awful af I think my body must def be adjusting as they were never like this before although shorter much heavier:( xx.


----------



## crysshae

I guess it was there. It was a tiny bit darker today. So I pulled out one of the FRERs I bought the same night, and it's positive! Light, but positive. I could see the 2nd line as it went across the window, which did not happen with my pregnancies last year. I pray that's a start of something great!
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









photo3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

Those pictures don't look as well on the computer as they do on my phone....


----------



## crysshae

Becks - After I had my twins, my periods became shorter and heavier. Heavier always on the 2nd day, roughly 24 hours after I start. They've stayed that way since. I feel like it was because I was so stretched out with the twins. They weighed 6 pounds 11 oz and 7 pounds 4 ounces. I hope your's get back to normal. I do love that I'm done in 3-1/2 days now though. Lol.


----------



## josie1234

Hey Crystal - I see a second line on the other pic hun. Didn't see it on the first one but can on the second. Are you going to do another one tomorrow too?

Becks - sorry to hear that this af is worse than previous, hope your body gets back to normal soon. Big temp dip. FX next cycle is better. How's Brooklyn? Think we are due another piccie eh? To make me smile.


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Crystal I KNEW I saw something!!!!!! So so pleased for you I really am:) wonderful to have some good news. Congratulations!!! Xx. Thank you hunni I hope I get a longer luteal phase next time:) but yes exactly the same v heavy in the second day but over with in about 4/5 days! Honestly. I'm so pleased for you xxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo I daren't go out today lol! Yes I seem to be one of those that doesn't get the temp dip til into AF! Brooklyn's not well bless him, caught his second cold and a little cough so been a big out of sorts today but still smiling, I took a pic tonight:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josie1234

Found this list - blimey, this is one long list but very informative. I am taking pre-conception tablets, Don Quai, Zinc and Vitamin C and L-carnitine and B6. I am wondering if the L-carnitine should be just for DH. I am going to have a look at the pre-conception tablets (just got the superdrug brand ones). I have also got in some of the medicine containing guaifenesin.

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...bitussin-guaifenesin-cough-syrup-to-improve-f


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I'll try to test again tomorrow or Sunday. I find it's always hard to sneak around and get them done when people are home. Lol. 

Thank you so much, Becks. I hope Brooklyn feels better really soon. He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## josie1234

Sorry, I didn't enclose the list. 

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Becks - still a cutie, growing up so quick. Bless him, hope he is feeling better soon. 

Yes, Crystal, really pleased for you hun. Great news xx

So - how are you getting on? You ok? 

Fi - you too? You ok, still teasing DH?


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to Sunday for you Crystal x 

Another bit of info - lol

https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/l-carnitine-and-fertility/


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, he's choking on all the rubbish from his nose a lot poor luv:( just took this one just now, hes still smiling bless him, he's only slept an hour all day! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal, that second one is a really good line, whoo hoo!

Sending bucket loads of sticky dust your way

Becks, Brooklyn has a cute little smile.

Jo Haven't had chance to read through that stuff but looks like you have all bases covered.

Still no Af for me as still breast feeding , but my second and third days were really heavy. Af would last 6-7 days for me! Sorry if tmi but sometimes it was that heavy I could feel the blood come down as I stood up!

I know time isn't on your side, but maybe it's a good thing you had Af as just gives your body that little extra time to recover.

I take it you will be nTnp again this month!


----------



## josie1234

Bless him. There seems such a difference from your profile pic to this pic.


----------



## josie1234

lol at ntnp, that is me tvvh (trying very very hard)


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Hope you lovely ladies have a good weekend. What are you up to?

Will Fi ever reach the end of her story lol?

Pouring down here and DS has football in the morning. Bet it will be cancelled (hopefully lol! - bad mother!!)

It is not superdrug pre conception tablets I am taking, they are seven seas.


----------



## dancareoi

Spending Saturday sorting everything out for Caitlin's christening On Sunday 

She's awake again! Woke herself coughing this time. Have bought some sAline nasal sprAy to help clear her snuffles. She doesn't like it but seems to be working. Just need her to go back to sleep now, she's been up for an hour


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lisa! I hope Caitlin got settled for you and her snuffles clear up soon. 

Thank you too, Jo - Lol! Isn't that right about tvvh! Haha.

I hope Fi finishes the story too!

So - How are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Well Brooklyn is finally asleep after being up most of the day, I think he panics when he can't breathe through his nose when he's asleep but he's feeding ok still and having all his milk without struggling so at least that's one thing! Dh was painting our front room til 4am as that's the only time Brooklyn was asleep! So we are v tired today. Yes I think we may try a little harder next month:) it was funny how we were both a bit disappointed despite Brooklyn being so young as we know time is against me else I'd wait at least a year. Hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## crysshae

Hope your weekend is wonderful too and restful! Try harder? Lol!


----------



## josie1234

lol that's what I thought Crystal. 

DH home tomorrow night. Football got cancelled (awww!) lol. Hope Caitlin is ok for her christening tomorrow Lisa. Have a lovely time. 

Hope Brooklyn is ok Becks.


----------



## dancareoi

Did you see bbc newsreader Kate silverton is pg with second child age 43!

Will post some pics of her in christening gown


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yes harder it was 4 plus times a day not 2 that made Brooklyn:) he's actually worse and has been crying loads and he never cries, he's so bunged up:( just so hoping he's ok. Dh is worse and I've got the start of it as well so looks like we are all coming down with it. Hope Caitlin is ok tomorrow Lisa. We asked my sister in law and her fiancé (who has also been dh's best friend since they were 10) to be Brooklyn's God Parents today and they were thrilled so we need to get organising! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Looking forward to pics Lisa. Weather horrendous here, hope it is better for you.

Aw Becks hope Brooklyn is ok. Bless him. Hope you all manage to fight the bugs off. Ohh exciting. Looking forward to updates on organising christening. 

Looking forward to DH coming home tonight. Opk today
 



Attached Files:







20140126_131649.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Josie - Me to I have a Pos OPK - we managed to get to the end of my dream:winkwink: still not as much as queen becks - but a bit better than most months:haha: Come on Mr Josie where are you?:winkwink:

Lisa - Aw I hope the weather is better where you are - I bet Caitlin looks an absolute dream in her Christening gown:cloud9:

Becks - Aw poor Brooklyn - I hate it when the kids are ill you feel so helpless:hugs:

Regina - How long - are you already now:happydance:

So - How are you today hun:hugs:

Crystal - :happydance::happydance: congrats mama - obviously what you were doing worked:winkwink:

AFM - I have a Pos OPK today - hubby sussed what I was up to a few days ago:cry: and said he will not be backed into a corner - so I refused to BD:haha: - this morning well I think he had enough - sleepy sex the best:haha: 

We are still trying to sort out the spare room and I said I was a bit (notice that word) sad that we wouldn't get to use the other room as a nursery - he gave me a cuddle and said there's still time - ok now I'm confused :wacko:

So today I am trying not to grin from ear to ear as I'm still in with a chance this month (that's all I ask for a chance - the rest is up to whoever he may be):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Fi - no wonder you are confused, I would be too. :wacko: DH sometimes gets more broody than me. But every time it doesn't happen (BFN), he just says, we'll keep banging away! So romantic lol. If he was here longer than I am sure we would get to do it more. He has leave in Feb so if nothing happens before then, hopefully we shall a good go then :haha: Won't be able to beat Queen Becks though. DH is home tonight, can't wait. 

Waiting excitedly for news from Regina. How long has she got left?

I am CD 55 today. Hope you are all having a good day, I have done my 2 classes this morning, made shepherds pie, carrot cake and going to make quiche in a bit. Busy busy. Yes I saw about the newsreader Lisa.


----------



## Oasis717

He's a little better today but dh is worse! Weather awful here too. Dd is 13 today so busy doing food for her friends. Love to all xxx


----------



## crysshae

It was a chemical. Line is barely there on FRER today and nonexistent on the cheapy. I used both FRERs I had left just to be sure. :nope:

And of course I told DH yesterday.

Fresh start when AF shows...

Good luck Jo!

I would be confused too Fi. Sounds like he might be confused...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - so sorry hun. I really hope that next cycle is the one for you. I am gutted for you. :hugs:

Becks - hope DH feels better soon. Bet your DD is having a fab time with her friends.


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry this isn't your month crystal xx

Jo, I think you could do with 'smiley' faces so when you get positive OPK you can double check on a digital one!

Caitlin in her gown and the cake


----------



## dancareoi




----------



## dancareoi




----------



## josie1234

Aww Caitlin looks so beautiful Lisa. Hope you had a lovely day. Cake looks really good too.

Yes will do digital if I think I have got a pos opk.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## dancareoi

DS 3 has chicken pox! Noticed 5 little spots yesterday, got more today.

No nursery for the week and Caitlin will probably get it now!


----------



## garfie

Lisa - I think it's best they get these childhood illnesses when they are younger - my son had chicken pox and I could hardly tell he had them - apart from the spots of course:winkwink: My eldest has yet to get them I tried to keep them both together so they would get them at the same time:wacko:

Caitlin looks beautiful in her Christening Gown - I am going to be god parent for my friend in March (so excited) I wasn't for her little boy as I was in the middle of a big move/single mum etc had a lot going on:wacko:

The cake looks yummy to - hope you treated yourself to a BIG slice:winkwink:

Josie - Hope you had your fun with hubby last night and hope that OPK was your positive:happydance: I will take another today I know you are supposed to just take them until positive and then accept but the way my body behaves I want to make sure it was my positive Positive:haha:

I think hubby is confused which is a shame because he usually knows what he wants - again as we were sorting out the spare room last night he said well if we have not got a spare room it's tough - if we need it for our growing family :cloud9: (please if only):cry:

Becks - Hope DH is feeling much better today - it made me smile when you said DD had her friends over :flower: Wills who is 13 never has friends over :cry: mind you would I like a room full of smelly teenaged boys farting and burping and eating me out of house and home - hell yeah:haha:

So - How are things with you today hun:hugs:

Cry - Was it deff a chemical hun - have you tested today - hope you are okay BIG :hugs:

Regina - Come on how much longer now - I have forgotten:wacko:

AFM - Just :coffee: I was really hoping to put the pre seed to some good use this month - but I am trying to be cool about the whole baby thing - I use a bit every night just in case:winkwink: but as I said before hubby has cottoned on - so I offer him and then say okay no worries if he gets all stressy:wacko:

So we have finally stripped the spare room ready for the plasterers to come in and do their stuff - of course we contacted them last night to let them know and of course we got the answering machine - it's okay I don't mind living in an upside down house while waiting for you men to come and plaster:growlmad::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Crystal I'm so so sorry:( I was so sad to read that. I really was. Will you test again to make sure? Xxx 
Thanks Jo but dh is worse today! He gets it so bad. I was doing the rubbish this morn, what a horrible job! Brooklyn is still rough too, really hoping everyone us better soon. I know have a sore throat and neck so I guess I'm getting it too. Xx
Lisa what a nightmare with the chicken pox! Ds 5 still hadn't had it and I'm dreading him giving it to Brooklyn when he does. Caitlin looks absolutely beautiful. Xx
Thanks Fi she had a great time and dh managed to do all the food despite being so ill. Looks like I'm at the end of af just spotting now. I'm 100% starting my diet today. I weigh the same as I did straight after Brooklyn and have put the half a stone I lost back on. Not good!!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Oh Lisa - that's not good but better early than later on. 

Yes Fi hope it was my positive, will take another today and digi if it looks positive. I don't stop taking them if I get a pos. Especially with my cycles. It's a shame about your DH being indecisive but my emotions are always up and down wondering whether to carry on but he is probably just trying to protect you both. Like my mum saying for me to go back on the pill, she just doesn't want me to go through heartache again. But they probably don't mean it. How are you going to decorate room? Sods law if you decorate it then you will get pg, fingers crossed! 

Like me, I put my name down to do the Spartan Race and then fell pg so couldn't do it and lost £50 registration fee. Keep wanting to put my name down again but can't afford to lose the money again, if and when it happens. 

Becks - sorry that DH is feeling worse. Does he take Vit C and Zinc? Supposed to help immune system. Or Echinicea (excuse spelling) is good for colds. Is it in his head, nose, throat or chest? If it is in nose, then I use spray otrivine. Chloraseptic spray is good for throat but if it makes it too dry then use lozenges or strepsils or honey and lemon.

Good exercises to do at home: step ups on stair, press ups (can do with knees on floor - easier version) and easier version is to put your hands on a low table, squats (feet shoulder width apart, push bottom back as if sitting making sure knees do not go past toes, push through heels to come back up), side lunges (bring one leg out to side and bend knee, keeping other leg straight, bending slightly forward at waist and push through foot to come back up, repeat other side), bicep curls and shoulder press (hold small weights, can use tins of food or bottles of water), hold in each hand with palms facing forwards, keeping abs in, bring hands up towards shoulders, keeping elbows at sides and then turn hands so palms are facing forwards while they are at your shoulders and push upwards, reverse movement. 

Start off doing 10 repetitions of each exercise (that is one set), repeat again (that is 2 sets). See how you get on, just to start off. Another one to improve abs after birth is to hold the belly button in towards the spine but keep breathing, don't hold breath. Try this several times a day, such as when you brush teeth or do something regular.


----------



## garfie

So I thought yesterday's was positive until this
Not had one like this for quite a while :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo will give those a try they sound quite easy to do and can fit in with a busy day:) dh has headache, muscle pains particularly back, sore throat and very runny nose. He's feeling terrible today! His diets not been the best of late and neither has mine, have given him multi vits and we are both determined to eat better! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Fi that's a VERY positive opk lol yay! I'm looking forward to this cycle myself, hoping to have a longer luteal phase this time xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Hope you have a longer LP too:hugs: come on Mr Becks get well soon it's nearly time Mrs Becks needs her oats:winkwink:

AFM - I'm thinking I could be in with a chance - as unbeknown to hubby his timing was perfect - now let's hope Miss Eggy plays her part:happydance:

Josie - Hope the digi plays ball - never used one of them but heard lots of good things:happydance: We will decorate the room in whatever colour he choses within reason :haha: the spare room (his room) will be boring magnolia - thought I got away from that when I left quarters :haha: then hopefully in the future it can be pink/blue [-o&lt;

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Looks like you're bang on time for ovulating too so you've got every chance Fi! Fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I'm sorry y'all are feeling poorly. Hope you all get better soon. 

Lisa - Caitlin is just beautiful in her gown! I hope the chicken pox are easy on anyone who gets them. 

Fi - Wow! That's a blaring positive. Hope you can get DH in the mood. 

Jo - I hope you're doing well. 

Regina - Hope you're doing well too. Where did you go?

AFM - I'm not planning on testing again. Only have one cheapie left, and couldn't see anything on it yesterday. Temp dropped today too. I had been trying to wait it out, and now I feel if I had not given in to temptation, I wouldn't even have known since it looks like AF is going to arrive on time. Waiting to test could've saved me from that bit of heartache. I don't think I would've given in if my symptoms hadn't been so strong. Even had nausea where I had to eat crackers while waiting on dinner time to come around. I'm going to try not to give in anymore so I won't see it if it happens again. Of course, I won't know if I can hold off until that time comes again. 

At least I know sperm and egg are meeting, and apparently very easily. As well, my body will apparently let anything implant, and by looking at my temps and HPTs at the same time this go round, my progesterone does not drop unless the hCG does. So, those are good things. Guessing it's egg quality at this point, so going to research all those boosting egg quality supplements today and try to get started on those ASAP.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so sorry Crystal:( but great news like you said that you know you can fall it's just egg quality. It's hard to resist testing though isn't it. I don't think I could! So hoping you get another bfp v soon:) dd 13 just took this beautiful pic of her and Brooklyn. I'm feeling really poorly, thankfully Brooklyn is asleep so I'm going to have a nap xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crysshae

Gorgeous! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## josie1234

Fi- that defo is a pos, yay, perfect timing. FX'd xx

I did use digi but no smiley face. Not sure if yesterdays was a positive, thoughts please.

It doesn't help because I don't know what day I am due to not having AF. 

Hi Crystal - thank you, yes I am ok thanks. Bit emotional yesterday and moody. Today just a bit grumpy. Don't know why. Got my bloods tomorrow. FX I have some answers and that my FSH has gone down. I really hope so. Getting quite nervous as I don't want them to say it is over and that I am getting menopause. Feeling on edge about it. 

I understand what you mean saying you wouldn't have known if you hadn't have tested but it is so hard not to test. You just want to know, especially when getting symptoms. Like you said, it is good that egg and sperm are meeting and sending fairy dust your way for this cycle. I know its hard hun but try to stay positive. We are all rooting for you.

Gorgeous pic Becks, hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone, quiet on here today. Hope you are all ok.

Becks - how are you feeling today? Any better?

Fi - looking forward to your updates and will be chart-stalking for your TWW.

No news from Regina?

How's everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say, got my blood test done today. Asked to speak to someone when I get results (hopefully by Friday), emphasized that I did not know to speak to someone last time and did not realise that my levels were high. Hopefully they have got the jist not to fob me off. FX'd my levels have gone down. I really hope so. Or wouldn't it be soooo good if they rang and said I was pregnant (ideal situation!) but not going to get ahead of myself.


----------



## crysshae

I have my fingers crossed for you too, Jo. If they don't call you, call them.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jo, hoping for great news when you get your results! Dh is better today but I'm still poorly, the headache with this virus is a killer! Brooklyn is still unwell but still full of smiles:) I hope Regina is ok xxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Well ewmc on cd 8 for me! Perhaps early o? We will see:) how is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. How are you today? The virus leaving you? 

Hope everyone else is well too!


----------



## josie1234

Hope you are feeling better soon Becks and Brooklyn too.

How are you all?

Well, I had a phonecall today from the doctor. My levels have increased :growlmad:

LH (was 8.2 in Feb 13), now 26.5 (so a big rise)
FSH (was 33 in Feb 13 so was high), now 46.7 so another increase

Estrogen level and thyroid levels are fine, within limits.

So, basically it does show peri-menopause. So nothing else doctors can do and no point for a referral. Said it is still worth trying to conceive though. 

Hmmm, so now I am ok one minute, disappointed in another. I think I will just carry on trying to lower my levels. Not much else to say :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Aw Josie - That's just rubbish - I have heard of women getting pregnant in their perri/menapause not that the helps you at the moment :growlmad: what a shame they never told you sooner - do you think you would have been able to take something - is their even something you can take to help lower the levels - I will keep an eye out on the threads I am on and see if anyone has any ideas for you BIG :hugs:

Becks/Brooklyn - Hope you get well soon:hugs:

Regina Regina - we're calling you - hope everything is okay:flower:

AFM - Hoping I have ovulated and will be in the TWW soon and hoping I have a more normal (sorry Josie) cycle:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Fi, I really have my FX for you. Will be stalking.


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I'm so sorry your news wasn't great.

Have you looked into Vitex/Chasteberry and Maca? I've not tried them, but I read everywhere they help regulate your cycles, lower FSH, and balance hormones. They are natural too. My cycles are mostly regular, and they say these can cause problems with your cycle if it's usually regular, so I'm going to skip these for now. But since your cycles have been off lately, they might help you. 

Also, I believe it's Pregnitude over there that older women take to improve egg quality. I'm trying the version here which is OvaBoost. They have myo-inositol in them. Mine comes today!

I'm also going to take royal jelly and get back on CoQ10 for egg quality. Some say royal jelly helps with hormones too. 


Fi - I think you might've O'd yesterday with that temp rise today. Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Here is a discussion I read earlier today. She had high FSH. Her numbers aren't as high as yours, but remember she probably had hers checked on the 3rd day of her cycle. Yours is probably so high right now because you haven't recently had a period to start everything over, and your FSH keeps trying to make you ovulate. 

This lady has had 2 babies after being diagnosed with high FSH. 

https://www.ovagraph.com/discussion/ovacue-our-hail-mary-de-low-amh-ttc-last-feb


----------



## josie1234

Thanks for that Crystal, very informative. I am going to order some ova-boost. I am also looking at Fertil Aid. Don't know whether to use both.


----------



## josie1234

I just don't know what to do. You could end up taking so many different things which is not a problem if they work but can end up very expensive and emotionally draining if they don't.

I am fluctuating between giving up and carrying on trying.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo I am sorry it wasn't better news:( don't give up hunni there is still a chance for you xxx. 
Thank you all for thinking of us, Brooklyn is actually worse today, might take him docs if it continues xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry Jo. That's the way I felt after my 2nd miscarriage last September. I was able to ignore it while I my mind was occupied and we were busy moving and waiting on blood work. Then when everything settled, that feeling was right there waiting. 

They say FertilAid and OvaBoost work great together. FertilAid has Vitex in it so it helps with your cycle/hormone levels too. I bought FertilAid for men for DH as it's a vitamin but has all the extra stuff in there for sperm quality.


----------



## josie1234

Thank you. I have been looking on internet and of course there are so many different things you could try. You would end up rattling about if you took everything they say would help. I have just ordered the ova boost at the moment and will probably get some vitex as it is on offer in Holland and barrett. Can't really afford to buy lots of stuff at the moment, money very tight after Christmas. See how I get on with them (on top of what I have already bought). FX'd. Need to relax and start organising some 'me' time, also family time too. 

Becks - defo take Brooklyn to the doctors and then he can get on the road to recovery sooner rather than later. Bless him. Bet he still smiles despite being poorly. Big hugs. 

Thanks Crystal.


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Jo. And definitely get that me and family time in. It will do you loads of good.

Becks - I hope Brooklyn gets better quickly. Definitely take him to the docs if it doesn't start clearing up or a fever starts, goes up or comes back.


----------



## josie1234

Yes will do, Crystal. Off to bed now so hopefully tomorrow will feel a bit better.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks hope Brooklyn gets better soon

Jo, sorry it wasn't better news. Sorry to nag, but I would definately speak to an acupuncturist just to see if it is something they can help with. I really do believe that this will help you.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I think he was just tired yesterday as he usually sleeps around 6 hours a day but only had one! I think he's teething and we've bought him some teethers you can put in the fridge. He went to sleep at 10 last night and is up for a bottle now. He's not had a temperature just a cold and coughs on the mucus he's swallowing. I will keep an eye on his cough though and of course take him if it doesn't clear up but I think his teeth are really playing him up he's drooling so much and jamming his fists into his mouth poor thing xxx xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. I will defo look into that.

Hope Brooklyn has a better day. Are you feeling any better Becks?

Pleased that my temps are fluctuating a bit more.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm a little better Jo but still have the cold and headache:( yes I saw your temps are up this morn:) I had to take mine at 5 so not so good but that's when Brooklyn woke up!xxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Hope you're doing okay. :hugs:

Becks - Poor little guy. Those teeth can be awful. For his cough/congestion, do you ever try putting Vicks/Mentholatum on the bottom of his feet and then socks on? It helps a lot. 

Lisa - How are you?

Fi - Looks like O will confirm tomorrow?

Regina - ??

Started my cocktail last night. Lol. Praying it will do the job.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I'd read that somewhere else as well so gunna give that a go:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) sorry to have worried ye , my blasted phone line has been waterlogged !! So no Internet , I was having withdrawals !!!! everything. Good here , 38+3 so on the countdown . No symptoms of anything happening yet except heartburn !!! Have hospital appointment on Monday so we will see what the story is then . Jo I'm sorry about your test results but all hope is not lost my sisters last baby at 43 was a " meapaouse" baby also my mams last baby was after she started hers young at 40 . 

Brooklyn and Cathlin are looking cutier by the day and so big !! I've finished my nursery so will post photos for ya . I'm very happy with how its turned out :) now all we need to do is await the arrival of the man himself !


----------



## crysshae

Very glad to hear you're doing well, Regina. Congrats on getting everything ready. I bet you're getting excited!

Love those positive stories about your sister and mom.


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely to hear from you Regina, can't believe your so close!! So excited for you! Brooklyn is much much better tonight and was much more himself with no tears so hopefully he's on the mend! X.


----------



## josie1234

Regina - so excited for you. Thank you for the inspiring stories. I have not lost hope. Looking forward to seeing pics.

Becks - glad that Brooklyn is getting better. How are you, any better?

AFM - not feeling too bad about the news now. It ain't over just yet! I received my ovaboost this morning and have also got some Agnus Castus, Dong Quai and Evening Primrose Oil, Vit C and Zinc. So I am going to go with them at the moment.


----------



## josie1234

opk today. Hopefully timing is ok as DH went back today. He is back home on Tuesday morning.
 



Attached Files:







copy 20140131_143838.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Great timing Jo! I'm just waiting for a pos opk:) it's def not over! You've still got a massive chance, you've got a great attitude pma!! I'm much better thanks, lost 3lb in 2 days so given me a great start and reason to stick to the diet. Walked an hour round my estate which is all hills and did 7 large hills/alleys:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Great PMA Jo! Sounds like the timing was just right. Remember to only use the EPO till you O. 

Glad y'all are feeling better Becks. I guess that's one way to start a diet. Lol. 

I can't remember if I've asked before. Did any of you who have your rainbows completely change your diet when you were trying? There are so many sites that say cut out bread, dairy, sugar, etc. completely. 

I have had my 2 eggs per day this week. :thumbup: I've heard an avocado per day is good too, and I could eat those or at least guacamole all the time, so I had some with my eggs yesterday. Don't want to eat it with chips every day since then I'd just gain weight. Lol.


----------



## josie1234

Becks - that's great, keep it up. Small goals. Yes no point giving up. Staying positive.

Crystal - do I stop EPO when I get pos opk? 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/fertility-foods.aspx
gives some ideas on foods.


----------



## crysshae

Since OPKs can be a day or two in advance of ovulation, I would say stop it the day your temp rises significantly. You don't want to take it in the TWW as it can cause uterine contractions. 

Thanks for the food info. So in other words, don't listen to all that stuff about stopping certain foods and eat healthy. I've seen people talking about their fertility specialists having them stop certain foods for fear of allergy symptoms causing problems and such, gluten and dairy seem to be the most talked about.


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, glad all is well, looking forward to meeting the little man!

Jo, great PMA and good job with smiley face, so much more accurate than the other things in giving a definite answer 

Crystal I did change my diet when trying, i think I've said before, but this is what I did change - tried to eat at least 2 eggs every day - eat spinach, kale and brocolli - most days I had a 3 egg spinach omelette ! Also changed from low fat spread to full fat butter from grass fed cows - over here we have Kerry Gold.

Beetroot is also very good but I don't like this.

Good cut of steak, not overcooked. Also to try and eat as much foods as possible which are high in protein!



Eoin and Caitlin. As you can see from his face, his chicken pox isn't too bad, some of his spots are scabbing over now. He hasn't been unwell and isn't itching too much yet. Expecting Caitlin to get it in approx 2 weeks time!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa, yes can't argue with a smiley face. Loving the photo, gorgeous.

I have been eating omelettes and spinach, very tasty and also got Kerry gold butter. Also have kale and broccoli (but not every day). Also will get some steak as not something I buy often and also I do love chicken.

If Caitlin does get it, hope she doesn't get it bad. She is growing eh?


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I didn't change my diet in anyway! It was just after Xmas and I'd eaten loads of rubbish when I fell with Brooklyn! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Actually before I got pg in August 12 and then again with Caitlin I remember I'd been drinking quite a bit of Baileys!

Caitlin's growing too quick. She'll now hold things and look at them. She's not far off sitting up on her own


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Brooklyn is now too big for his 6/9 month sleep suits! He's getting so big, he pulls himself up to a sitting position if you lay him back. He's just itching to be up and on the go. He doesn't like laying down anymore and always wants to sit up:) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin's still in 3-6 months! Her leggings are 0-3!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol really? Honestly I think Brooklyn is gunna be huge! The 9/12 months are too big in the leg but the 6/9 months aren't big enough anymore, they're too tight on his thighs, not long enough and are pulling on his feet so we have to put him in 9/12 months. He also grabs and holds all the toys on his play gym and holds toys if you give them to him and had been for awhile, he likes holding his bottle a lot now too. My mil says he's way ahead if his time lol. X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all
How are you today? Any updates?
Just nipping out food shopping so will come back on later. 

My opk today looking good but digi says no smiley face.
 



Attached Files:







20140202_130308.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josie1234

Hi all
How are you today? Any updates?
Just nipping out food shopping so will come back on later. 

My opk today looking good but digi says no smiley face.


----------



## garfie

Josie - Wow that's confusing for you - can you feel/see any signs of impending O:wacko:

I had one like that this month and was sure that was it - then the next one was even darker remember :dohh:

Sure you have your bases covered:winkwink:

AFM - 5DPO and waiting:coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Looking good Jo! I'm still waiting for my pos but tbh dh is so terribly ill I'm not sure he's up to bd and he's always up to bd! He's been in bed all day he now has tonsillitis, I don't think I've ever seen him so ill:( xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks - hope DH is feeling better soon, bless him. I am not sure if that is a pos on my opk if digi says no but see what tomorrow says with opk and temp. 

Was so tired yesterday, went to sleep at half 9 but then woke up 12-1.20 am as people were arguing outside. DS has had me running around after him today, like a taxi, dropping him off here and there. lol. Hope you have all had a good weekend. 

Fi - good luck on the TWW, fingers crossed for you hun.

So - how are you hun?


----------



## Oasis717

He reckons he's still good to go tonight lol. Can't keep a good man down:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

ha ha, that made me chuckle.


----------



## josie1234

How is everyone today? Smiley face today for me.


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - You think the Baileys helped? At least for the mood, huh? Lol. 

Becks - I hope your DH feels better soon, and all that illness leaves your home so you can all feel better. 

Fi - Your chart looks lovely. Temp higher today than any last month. 

Jo - I hope this is it. Seems very positive to have a positive OPK one day and a smiley face the next. Will your DH be home soon?

AFM - DH and I had a lovely weekend and night away from the house for his birthday. Ended abruptly due to ice and rain coming in, but we enjoyed it up until that point.


----------



## Oasis717

Am not understanding my cycle this month:( either I've got some dud opks or I don't know what's going on. All those days with ewmc but no positives as get. Strange! Crystal glad you had a good time, I can't remember the last time we went out lol. Dh has a severe throat infection, went to the docs this morn and has penicillin hopefully it works soon xxx x


----------



## Left wonderin

Ouch sore throat is no fun :( Becks might take a bit of time for things to get back to YOUR NORMAL after birth ? I'm no expert though ! I'm back from hospital appointment , everything looking good bp and urine great . Baby head down and moving away , They have now decided that they will let me go 10 days over my due date having decided before they wouldn't !!! So could be another 16 days before I get to meet LO . Delighted no induction and have a feeling that ill be in the over due club lol !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic news Regina! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes delighted Becks much rather LO makes an entrance in his own time , when he is good and ready rather than being forced into the world . Mmmm Becks that's a hell of an interesting chart lol .......


----------



## Oasis717

Lol is it? I'm a bit stumped this month still no pos opk. Strange. Dh is doing his best lol despite being so ill xx.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Becks, your chart sure is up and down, might be just an off month waiting for your cycle to settle. Very hard to interpret eh? Either that or a dodgy set of opk. Hope it settles very soon for you xx

How is everyone else doing? 

DH home this morning but only for 2 nights as he has a training day. I have been making some decisions and decided to stop doing my buggyfit classes as due to the weather, the attendance was very low and just feel like I could use my time better. So, I am going to apply for some part-time jobs and see what happens. I am still doing my classes and odd shifts in gym reception for now but if I get more hours elsewhere then I will pack in the reception job. Fingers crossed. My ex MIL passed away last night so was hard telling DS this morning. I hope he is ok, he doesn't say a lot so will try and talk to him after school. Just see when the funeral is. Sorry to be so maudling (not sure if that's right spelling or word). 

Any updates on charts/TWW/babies/bumps?


----------



## josie1234

Not sure on temp this morning as I was awake and up from 3 so took it then.


----------



## Oasis717

I think maybe because Brooklyn has been up at night since ill? Perhaps that's why it's up and down? I got a darker result on opk today but not pos and I'd been thinking I had a dodgy batch but I'm not sure now! Just have to wait and see what my temps do. Good luck with the job hunting Jo. Shame the weather has spoilt the buggy fit sessions, such a good idea, maybe you could start them again in the better weather? Great to be able to exercise and bring lo along:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Glad to hear everything is going very well Regina! 

Jo - Sorry about your ex mil. Sending prayers of comfort for you all. Hopefully your temp dropped because you're gonna O today. 

Becks - Getting up in the night and being sick in the earlier days of your cycle are probably the reasons. You should still see a good shift though as your post O temps were higher last month than your highest temp so far this time. 

Fi - How is your TWW going?

AFM - Finally got to the store and bought a better thermometer. Remembering my vitamins daily. Now to get DH moving! Lol.


----------



## garfie

Jo - Sorry to read your sad news - BIG :hugs: hopefully you will O soon - wow this has been a really long assed cycle for you:wacko:

Oasis - Once again your hubby puts mine to shame :haha: your temps are interesting this month I agree - maybe whacky hormones but more likely getting up in the night and being ill:flower:

Cry - :happydance: get that hubby of your sorted :haha: whatever it takes lady

Lisa - Hope you are okay today hun

AFM - I am 7DPO and will begin testing tomorrow - well it will be rude not to - not expecting a lot:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Stalking charts with interest!

Caitlin still waking every night, don't think it's hunger, just habit!

DS back at nursery after his chicken pox, just waiting now to see if Caitlin gets it.

Fiona, will be watching your poas news closely

Regina, glad you are well

Becks and jo, keeping watch for your OV day!

Crystal, hope you are ok


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I think you're prob right lets just hope I actually do o! Another odd thing last couple of days I've had streaks of blood in ewmc (sorry if tmi!) never had that before and cramps tonight I'm almost thinking af is coming? Anyway here's a lovely pic I took just now:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. See how the weather is, if I get enough interest, might do something in the Summer. Yes, it will be you getting up during the night/up early.

Crystal - thank you. Hope so. What vitamins are you taking. I seem to be taking lots, keep forgetting what I have taken lol. Looking forward to seeing your temps.

Hi Fi - thank you. yes, one whopper cycle. Can't believe how long it is. This is 2 cycles in one verging onto 3 I think. So I don't know what wait I am, lol. Looking forward to your POAS updates.

Hi Lisa - bless her, hope Caitlin settles soon. Are you hoping she gets chicken pox early and out of the way or not. 

Hey Regina - glad you are not getting induced. Come on little man, we are all excited to see you xx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - I really don't know about your cycle, I am not sure. Fingers crossed you get some clearer information over next couple of days.  Gorgeous photo xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck that needs to be printed and framed . Its a keeper . Jo what a marathon cycle , the + Opk are a great sign though so lets just see what happens :) I'm watching with interest ;) 

Since this LO has dropped I can feel him wiggle so much more . He is like a bag of eels !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol dh is already on it Regina! I love that pic:) xx.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I dunno, I can't make head nor tail of it either! Maybe I won't ovulate this cycle? I just don't know. It's strange cause I got a v definite opk last month by now. I guess I better get used to being a bit mucked up! Hope they do regulate though at some point xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Love the pic! I've read if you bleed with O it will be a strong one. Maybe that's what's happening...

Regina - I'm glad he's dropped for you. Maybe he'll be ready to see the world soon. 

Jo - I'm taking OvaBoost, royal jelly, prenatals, calcium, magnesium to metabolize vitamin D, CoQ10 all divided into 2 doses. I think that's it...

Lisa - If Caitlin gets chicken pox, I hope they're easy on you both. 

Fi - Good luck! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal you never know I guess! Good luck with the tablets:) xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, after MC on 17th Jan I wanted to know how soon I can ovulate, I was 4+5 weeks and they said at the hospital as it was very early I could try again straight away, I misplaced my ovulation sticks in house move so will order more. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lots of luck So:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) nothing to report here . Baby is having a quiet day , with only a bit of moochin maybe resting before the big event ;) wishful thinking !!! Nought for it but to keep busy , make the days go fast !!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## Oasis717

The last bit does drag a bit Regina but make the most of the free time lol xx


----------



## dancareoi

My 3rd went very quiet before arriving 2 weeks early.

Becks, fab picture.

So, I think my Af ' s came 5-6 weeks after mc, good luck


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Becks.

Jo - I forgot to mention fish oil. I take that too.

So - When I lost mine at 4+5, AF arrived 30 days later. My cycle is usually 26-28 days so wasn't far off. 

Regina - Fingers crossed he's getting ready.


----------



## josie1234

Becks - FX that you get some regularity in your cycle soon xx

Blimey Crystal - as bad as me, trying to remember to take them and what I have taken is a challenge in itself lol. 

So - good luck, do you get your opk's online?

Regina - make the most of the rest xx

Lisa - how is Caitlin? Still restless nights? Are you getting any more sleep?

Fi - how are you?

AFM - another smiley face today. Hopefully this is a good sign. Maybe all the tablets I am taking are making some difference. CD 65 today. Will I go into a 3rd cycle without AF?? DH goes back again tomorrow. He couldn't have leave this month! I am so tired today, will be off to bed in a bit.


----------



## crysshae

Lol Jo. I know! I use a pill box and sort them every week into morning and evening doses so I don't have to remember what I took when.


----------



## Oasis717

I get confused remembering if I've just taken my pregnacare or not lol! I think my opks are duds. Have ordered some new ones and got my money back on them. I know I haven't o yet and may not but the tests were stark white, dark light all colours even with the same wee so I won't be buying them from that person again! I'll have to make do just with temps but with Brooklyn waking in the early hours I can't get a true reading. I read about the 4 month sleep regression when they start waking in the night again and I think he's hit it! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tell me about it! Caitlin definitely doing that and still is 1 month later!

Tried to leave her to moan a little the last 2 nights hoping she may settle, didn't work, she was up for about 1 1/2 hours!

Just getting ready to go shopping with my mom. We're off to our usual spot of Stratford upon Avon. We always start the day in a tea shop with a cup of tea and a toasted tea cake!


----------



## Oasis717

That sounds lovely Lisa:) enjoy xxx yes Brooklyn was sleeping through and now wakes between 4.30 and 5.30 every morning. I was giving him a bottle but I don't want to form bad habits so I played him his favourite song (Waiting All Night by Rudimental lol)and gave him a cuddle and he went back to sleep til 9! X xx


----------



## Oasis717

Got new opks actually getting a line on these hoping o is coming? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

I think maybe all the stress of the leak and them finding asbestos in the artex resulting in us needing the whole ceiling taken down is affecting o :( xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it gets back on track soon, Becks. :hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

How are you? Crystal that's a nice temp rise. 

Becks - hope your cycle settles for you hun. You never know you may Ov slightly later, FX. At least you have some decent opks now.

Lisa - hope you had a lovely day. Was the weather ok? It's been so cold and raining the last few days here. Hope Caitlin settles. DS used to always be awake at 5, even at weekends lol, do they not know it is a weekend. 

So tired today. Feeling really cold and had headache. I wish I knew what was happening with this cycle. Is it ever going to end, one way or the other?

How is everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

DH went back today, won't see him now until Tuesday, rubbish!


----------



## Oasis717

Here's hoping Jo! Ewmc again today and slightly darker opk tonight. Fingers crossed I ovulate. I am SO sick of rain!! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Up again!

Lovely day, started to rain around midday but only lightly. Rained heavier later it we were on our way back then.

Becks stress can delay o.

Jo , hoping something happens soon. Will you be seeing doc again ?

Hi to everyone else

This rain would feel a lot worse if it were summer, but the way it's going this could be it for a while. Hope everyone is safe from flooding.

We live very close to 3 lakes, even though they are close, we are at the top of a small hill so no chance water would reach us. The lakes Are actually man made and have a over flow system and supplies water to the canal.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm up again too but with no baby yet just me and insomnia ! Jo that really is some cycle ! Have you shared your recent charts with your doctor ? There is such a contrast between last cycle and this epic one !!!!!!! You must just be like WTF !!!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Basically the doc has said there will not refer me and as I am peri menopausal there is nothing they can do. I am not going to go for ivf. Yes I know Regina, I am. At least when u have af you can start again and no what cycle day you are on. Hope everyone is safe xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Came accross this Jo and thought it might be helpful 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo it appears that there is still every chance to get pg being peri - menopausal just might take a bit longer as each cycle can be different !!! With hormonal changes ! Keep going girl xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. Blimey that link is like a science project. Will carry on taking all I have got at the mo.I do seem to have more pos opks in a row. I just need ewcm. Very tired, not sleeping very well amd weird dreams. Nose bit bunged up. 

How are u Regina? Getting impatient? Excited?


----------



## dancareoi

Noticed a spot on Caitlin's back tonight, fairly certain it's a chicken pox spot! Will give her a good check over in the morning.


----------



## Oasis717

What a day, washing machine totally packed up with all Brooklyns clothes in then when dh was cooking dinner for my sil and fiancé the house flooded with gas. Turned off at mains and called emergency number. Hob has been condemned and has been isolated. Honestly what next!!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

At last! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Yay fab Becks. Not so good about the gas leak and washing machine. 

Hows everyone today?


----------



## garfie

Becks - Arrrrrr what a day for you :wacko: now you really must step up your BD with that Pos Opk :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Lisa - Aw one spot that's how it starts - hope she doesn't suffer to much:wacko:

Josie - How are you - this is one mammoth cycle for you:flower:

Regina - Not long now - hope you are all ready for your impending arrival :happydance:

So - How are you today - where in your cycle are you again :dohh:

Cry - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

AFM - 11DPO - not feeling so confident today with the temp drop - and what appears to be an evap on a blue handled IC - BFN on super drug:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Becks - 4 times a day now to be sure!!!

2 spots now!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa trying!!! Oh no 2 spots:( hope she'll just get a mild case. Xxx
Thanks Jo I'm wondering what's gunna break next! Xx
Sorry about the neg Fi:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Lisa - hope its not too bad for Caitlin.

Becks - fingers crossed nothing else breaks. Guess you will be busy for a while lol :winkwink: don't know where you find the time or energy lol

Fi - sorry about the BFN but you are not out yet.

Regina - how you feeling hun, really excited about seeing pics when he arrives.

So - how are things with you?

Apologies if I have missed everyone. 

AFM - still no news, cycle doesn't seem to be having any promising signs. Frustrated as you can take stuff before o and also after o, but if you don't know when, or if, you have ov then its very confusing. Just want AF to come, so I can start again but saying that, never know how long cycles are going to be now. Still got headache and tired.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I don't know Jo we manage to fit it in somehow! I hope you get some answers on your chart soon, I'm sure it must be so frustrating:( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Goodness. I hope everything calms down for you. Yay for a positive OPK. I have to ask how you fit 4 times in with all the kids. We can never manage to get alone time - like yesterday! :wacko:

Lisa - I hope the chicken pox are easy on Caitlin. 

Jo - I hope your cycle regulates soon.

Fi - Sorry about the BFN. Fingers crossed it'll be positive tomorrow. 

Regina - How are you feeling?

So - How are you?

AFM - Temp is most likely wrong today because of interrupted sleep and out of bed at normal time. Tried to rest a while before I took it but didn't work out. Hopefully my CM will show a normal pattern so it won't be too confusing.


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal when dd 13 and ds 5 are at school it's early morning, late night then a couple of times in the day when B goes to bed. Weekends dd 13 is at her dads but we have Casey here so really dh does an encore early morning when all asleep and late at night when all asleep. Luckily, prob his age, he manages that v well lol xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - lol, would say lucky thing but think I wouldn't have the energy. Lol. At least you are giving it a good go eh? Feel tired just thinking about it.

Hi Crystal - thanks, hope your CM gives you some answers and your temp shows some signs the next couple of days. 

I will try to post my OPK on next post as pics are on my phone. Not achieving much today, oh well, ho hum.


----------



## josie1234

Today's opk - CD 68
 



Attached Files:







20140208_151124.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Lol well I do ok keeping up Jo! As I've said I do ok for an old bird!! Looking good on opk. I got a line much darker this aft so hopefully will O :) hope you do too xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Becks. That makes sense. My DH works out of the house, leaves at 6 every morning. DS4 is home with me while I work. DD18 gets out of school at noon now so no chance of DH coming home while DS4 is napping. Then DH gets off work at the same time the other kids come home from school. Late night is about the only chance we get to be alone, but DH has always been early to bed early to rise, even when he was younger...so late nights don't happen often either. :dohh: The only reason we got the chance a couple days ago was the middle kids went to youth group and DD18 took DS4 with her to pick up food and we took advantage of that few minutes. :wacko:

Looks positive to me Jo!


----------



## Oasis717

Blimey Crystal and I thought our house was mad and busy!!! Yes it's one of the perks of dh working from home now mostly although it hasn't always been that easy:) the kids are all in bed by 9 even dd 13 who sleeps for England which makes things a bit easier! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes Becks - you certainly do us proud! lol.:thumbup:

Do you think my opk is pos? I am not sure. Good luck for you hun. I will see what my temp does over the next couple of days. 

Blimey Crystal - sounds hectic. Late night I am always knackered. Thanks, I have no digi left so I always doubt whether it is pos or not.


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I just looked again in my opinion it's a def pos! Yes me too interested see what my temps do as they were already climbing. Last two days are true readings as Brooklyn didn't wake xxx


----------



## josie1234

That's good Becks - its good when you don't have disturbed sleep. I woke up at 4 with the bedroom lamp still on lol. I hope you have a longer cycle than last month (but not as long as mine lol).

DH is home on Tuesday so I am looking forward to that. He hasn't got leave so will just have to make the most of his 4 days off. Me and DS are at the funeral on Tuesday so have to drive up to York for the day and drive back. Should take about 2- 2 1/2 hrs to get there. So it will be a long day.


----------



## dancareoi

Jo it looks a positive to me. Have had a quick google and there are a number of sites that offer advice on lowering fsh levels, so you are still in there!

Becks, go girl!!!!

I think Caitlin does have chicken pox, she has 1 above her eye and 2 on her head and it looks like another 2/3 on head and 3 on her body. Will see how she looks tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

Poor Caitlin:( hope she's ok bless her. Xxx. 
Thanks Jo, really hoping for a more settled cycle this month xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa I will have a look. How is Caitlin? Is she ok in herself? 

Wow Becks thats some temp rise!

I woke and took temp (on chart) but dozed back off for 20 mins. Woke again and took temp 36.3. Just put first temp on chart. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## josie1234

Opk today.
 



Attached Files:







9 Feb 14.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Another positive I'd say Jo, I usually get a run of about 4 days of positives but if I hadn't of been testing so much I might it missed mine! It lasted about 8 hours before going neg! Temp rise again this morn, another undisturbed sleep. Without the pos opk ff would have me o last thurs but with it no cross hairs yet. I'm up in post o temps at mo xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks - these tablets I am taking must be doing something eh? DH home Tuesday night so fingers crossed. 

Good on the undisturbed sleep for you. The temps are looking good. I will watch your chart. FX'd.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes definitely you're doing all the right things!! Fingers xd for you too:) xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hi Ladies!

I connect with you ladies on a very deep level. My son Luke was born still on April 14th 2013 at 24w2d. I developed severe preeclampsia and was admitted to the hospital on April 12th. After 45 hours of labor and 2 epidurals, Luke was born. We all share that same experience. Whether our losses happened early or late, we have all experienced that indescribable pain. 

My story is different in several ways. I am single. I have always wanted to be a mom and have always "mothered" everyone in my life. After not finding the man of my dreams, I decided to embark on this journey as a SMC, "Single Mother by Choice." At age 37 I discovered I had diminished ovarian reserves (not a lot of good eggs left.) What a shock! I froze my eggs at age 37 and decided to transfer 2 embryos one month shy of my 39th bday and got pregnant on my first attempt, which is rare! That was Luke!

Since Luke was born, I have been diagnosed with 3 blood clotting disorders which may partially explain why my pregnancy with Luke ended prematurely. Since July 2013 I have had several unsuccessful attempts in becoming pregnant again. I turned 40 in December. I had started to believe that it was impossible to become pregnant after 40. That is, until I found you ladies.

I know my story is different. I don't use OPKs and (unfortunately) I don't BD as part of my process. But, I so appreciate each one of your journeys and I appreciate even more the community you have built over the past few years. I am thankful that those of you who have been Blessed with your Rainbow Babies have stuck around to cheer us on.

I so look forward to sharing a part of my journey with you. I am starting my last IVF cycle using my own eggs in a few weeks. I will even teach you a few IVF acronyms if you will have me.


----------



## crysshae

Welcome to our group Sparkle! You said it. This is a lovely supportive inspirational group. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope your next IVF try results in your rainbow baby!


----------



## Oasis717

Welcome Sparkle. So very sorry for your loss. Wishing that your ivf is a success for you xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Welcome Sparkle. Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am so sorry for your loss and wish you lots of luck for your IVF. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Bit of a rise this morn Jo! As I type dh and ds are trying to catch Jimmi the hamster that has escaped yet again God knows how, Hendrix is still in the cage, I was doing ds lunch and it ran across the kitchen omg I screamed! They're one thing in the cage another when they're running about on the floor. He has now disappeared and we can't find him. Ff is wrong about my o I think. I think it was sat when I got my pos opk. If temps are over 98 tomorrow they will change it to sat xxx


----------



## crysshae

Looking good Becks. Hope you find the hamster soon. When I was a child, my sister's hamster got loose. We didn't find him for a month. 

Hope that temp rise means your cycle is moving along Jo! 

Not sure where I am right now. I usually O no later than CD14. Temp went up today, but with that temp rise 2 days ago, chart looks odd. I do know that temp was not right though. But my post O temps are usually a little higher than today's temp. With CM turning to creamy yesterday, I would think I O'd early in the day. I checked it several times to be sure. I'll be making sure I check it and double check it today to see where it's heading as I've had the passing thought the supplements might make O come later, maturing that egg. Beginning to think I should've tried OPKs this time round. :dohh: Actually got to BD this morning as DH stayed home from work, kids left, and DS4 was still sleeping. That never happens. Lol! So at least I'm covered if I didn't O yesterday. :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

The hamster has completely disappeared last seen running under my broken down washing machine. We've even took the machine apart but for now he's gone. I can't put my feet on the floor!! Crystal I ovulated late this time, I think it was Saturday but will see what tomorrow's temp is. I woke up at 5.30 this morning then went back to sleep so not sure how accurate mine is. Hopefully we will both know more with the next temps. I'm not too hopeful as my boobs hurt again as they did at 3dpo last cycle and af came at 7dpo. Xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh no! I hope you find him soon. 

Yeah...hopefully the next few days will show me what's going on with more certainty. I'm impatient! Lol. I usually know the day before my chart confirms it, and I wanna know now.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol omg me too! Tomorrow morning is ages away! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) sorry I've been Mia the last few days not due to anything more exciting than a dodgy Internet connection due to waterlog ! Had hospital apt today , did an internal I'm all of 1cm with a soft cervix . Sent on my merry way with an appointment for next week :)


----------



## crysshae

1 cm and soft is a really good start for a first child. How are you feeling? Any contractions?


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope , lots of tightening but that's it . Maybe the odd back niggle over the past couple of days but that's it . I'm guessing he will come in his own good time :)


----------



## Oasis717

I was 1cm and soft when I was due then I had the sweep at 41 weeks and he came a few days later! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks have you found the hamster yet. Hope he turns up soon. Hope you are wrong on your symptoms and af doesn't show. 

Crystal looking forward to update. 

Regina - good luck hun. Hope he makes an appearance soon. 

AFM - awake again at half 4. Took temp as needed the toilet. Was awake from then. Laid in bed though trying to get back to sleep. No joy. Temp at 6.40 was 36.1. Dh home tonight but me and DS are driving to York today for the day for ex MIL funeral.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry will be such a sad day Jo. Hope it goes as well as it can. Thinking of youx. The hamster is in one if our cupboards but every time we try to catch him he goes behind and under the foot boards!! Got my o day today with today's temp. I agree with ff it was Saturday. Now just hoping for a longer luteal phase! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Sorry it will be a sad day. I hope everyone thinks of her with fond memories and you and DS have a safe trip. 

You've listed EWCM 2 days in a row, which you haven't done during this cycle before. I hope that's a wonderful sign that your body is sorting itself out. 

Becks - Glad FF figured it out. I wonder if you put some food out for him in a makeshift trap, could you catch him...

AFM - Temp went up again today, so looks like my thoughts were right. O'd on CD14. Looking at my other charts, my first post O temp has been lower than it used to be. May be that it's so cold here lately.


----------



## Oasis717

That's great Crystal cd 14! Fingers crossed for a bfp:) yes it's freezing here as well that could well be it. I think we may buy a humane trap we've put out food for him but he's a clever so and so, he must be having a whale of a time! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Becks! I hope for your BFP too....if you want it this month. :flower: Our due dates would be within a day of each other. 

I bet he is having fun. I hope you catch him soon.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Sparkle, so sorry to hear your story. We have all experienced loss and know what you have been through and how you are feeling.

You have joined a lovely group of supportive ladies here who will be here to offer all the support you need on your journey.

Becks, hope your hamster turns up unharmed, little monkey !

I will be checking all these charts to see what's going on with any prospective bfp's.

Well Caitlin has a lot more spots than Eoin did. They are mainly on her head and face , but so far she doesn't seem unwell.

They are getting really angry looking now so hoping they start to scab over now.


----------



## crysshae

Awww...sweet baby. I'm glad they aren't causing her much discomfort.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh poor little lady :( its great to hear she is not too unwell with them and she will soon have them over and done with !


----------



## Oasis717

Aww Lisa poor luv, but I'm so pleased she seems unaware it them and at least it's over and done with, dd 13 was 4 and picked every scab more than once! I tried everything, bribery, telling off, but still she picked and regrets it now as it scarred her:( ds 5 still hasn't had it yet and he's terrible for picking too so I'm dreading him getting it! Xxx
Thanks Crystal yes I think last month made us realise that it is what we want as I feel like times running out for us to have the family we dreamed of so I'm hoping but I'm not too confident, so much for being super fertile after birth lol xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks for the warm welcome Ladies! I have an appointment on Friday to make sure I don't have any new cysts on my ovaries. I had one in December which delayed the start of my IVF cycle. I am hopeful I will get the green light and will be able to start my meds with my next AF which should come next week. We'll see!

I am not an expert on the OPK discussion, because in IVF, we don't want to ovulate! But, we all want to be fertile with healthy eggs, so here's to a fertile month for us all! Come on Golden eggs!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the selfish post - I just need to vent

Results are back FSH 10.8 LH 4.1 (showing diminished reserve) okay fair enough but now I look back to my diary 2012 (baby number 2) FSH 10.6 LH 3.3 so why was this never picked up:cry::cry::cry:

I think I have come to the end of my journey:cry::cry::cry:

Will have one more chat with hubby - FS has discharged me as hubby refused SA:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Your temp is looking better than last month. Looks like your LP should be more normal this time round. Of course a BFP so you won't know how long the LP would have been would be better. 

Sparkle - I hope your appointment Friday brings good news. 

Fi - Vent away! You are still ovulating regularly though, so that's a good thing. Do you take anything for egg quality? With diminished reserve, quality is the key.


----------



## garfie

Cry - Nope - only got this great news today:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: I've been taking Ovaboost since CD3 this time round, and I can see a difference in things already. You might look it up. I have been breaking out on my chin near ovulation for a while now. This month, not one single spot! I'm sleeping better for the most part, and as of now my libido seems to still be intact after O...which I was really struggling with before. 

Of course, I'm taking other things as well I've listed before, but I think the myo-inositol in the Ovaboost is making a difference in getting my hormones more balanced.


----------



## garfie

Cry - Are you in the UK? - where can I get it?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

I am taking it too fi. Look at the pos on my chart. I am hoping this is a good sign. Only just started taking it. I have been diagnosed as perimenopausal. Doctors won't refer me. Nothing else they can do. But I am not giving up. My FSH/LH levels were high. A lot higher since last years tests and FSH then was 33. Now in 40s. I am taking ovaboost, ordered it online. Also taking don quai and agnus castus. Xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm in the US in Texas, but I bought mine on Amazon. I know Josie bought it this month too, so it should be readily available over there.


----------



## garfie

Where did you order it from hun?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/fairhaven_health_ovaboost_for_women


----------



## josie1234

Seriously Fi, I was devastated when I heard from the doctors. If I had known last year that my levels were high, then I could have done something about it to improve it. But No! Also the fact that they have just written me off has made me more determined! 

Ok, I have spent a small fortune on a lot of tablets and spent hours on internet reading different things but if it works, hey ho. 

But as you can see, my cycle is mega long this time but I have only just started taking tablets recently but have noticed such a difference already. Sorry if tmi, but was dry but this is a lot better and the pos opk's are good news (hopefully), another pos today. Worth a try hun. There was also Fertilaid

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/fer...male_hormonal_balance?search_string=Fertilaid for Women Promotes Female Hormonal Balance

https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/decreasing-your-fsh-levels/

If all the concoction of tablets don't work this month, I will try wheatgrass and royal jelly on next one.


----------



## garfie

Thanks Josie - typical out of bloody stock:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OvaBoost...ultDomain_0&hash=item485d1ef2f5#ht_894wt_1309


----------



## crysshae

Oh my goodness, they are price gougers. I wonder if my Amazon prime membership would let me ship it to you as a gift for free..... I know they do here in the states but not sure about overseas.


----------



## crysshae

I just checked. Only US addresses. :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Fi I am sorry hunni yes you vent away that's what we are here for xxxx
Crystal I was just telling dh the very same thing that at 4dpo last cycle my temp was dropping and lower so yes hoping for a longer lp this month, not expecting a bfp but woukd be amazing if it were:) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies just quick update might not be much but just lost a bit of my plug :) its a sign things are moving in the right direction :) I know I could still be here in a week but its exciting and its a start lol...


----------



## Oasis717

Yay!! I had that about a week before it's a good sign:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay Regina! That is definitely the right direction! With my first, I lost my plug the day I went into labor.


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle - good luck for Friday hun xx

Becks - hope you do get a longer LP. 

Yay, Regina - really excited for you. Can't wait hun xx

AFM - did my first regular Wednesday shift as Fitness Consultant at gym today so enjoyed that but was so tired with driving to York and back in one day yesterday. Funeral went okay and I sat with ex's first ex-wife and their daughter (used to be my step-daughter) and her baby. Her little boy reminds me of my little angel as mine was due one month after hers. He is such a cutie, 14 months old. So was a bit sad when I got back home and DH was there, I tried to tell him about the baby reminding me but I couldn't actually get the words out, just got upset. Think I just felt emotional with the day. I actually gave me ex a hug when I left (only physical contact since over 10 years, normally when we meet its a 'hello, alright?'). So all in all, a very strange day.

DH has told me he is on courses over March, grr, I am certainly losing my patience with this. You think I would understand being ex-military but no, it is seriously annoying me. He has now gone out to pub. So all in all, not a very good couple of days but....can only get better! Think I am just tired.

Sorry for whingeing.

Lisa - how is Caitlin? Bless her, she still looks adorable, glad it is not bothering her too much. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry you've had a rubbish couple of days Jo, you are right it can only get better! Totally understand how you feel as I said my friend has a little girl that was born a month after my lo would have been due, she's a year old this month and my lo would be 13 months old now. So upsetting. I know we have Brooklyn and I will always always be so grateful for that but I don't think ill ever get over losing my angel:( hope tomorrow sees a better day for you hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Just figuring out y'alls (I'm from Texas!) names! 

Fi: As I was diagnosed with diminished reserves several years ago, I am SO ALL about egg quality. It is not quantity...it is quality. The two things I take daily that are supposed to help with egg quality are micronized DHEA 75 mg daily and COQ10 750-1000 mg daily. The COQ10 is really pricey, but so is everything else I am doing. Eesh! Also, I take 2100 mg of L-Arginine daily to improve my uterine lining to make it plush for implantation. I also do acupuncture weekly with a center that specializes in fertility acupuncture and it is awesome. Acupuncture increases blood flow to the ovaries and uterus and helps with overall stress relief. NOT, that this is a stressful process or anything. Yeah, right! I say make sure you have all the information you need before you call it quits. My ovarian reserves were barely on the charts and I still got pregnant. The issues with my pregnancy had nothing to do with Luke. He was a perfect egg. There is HOPE! I am hoping for one more perfect egg!!! I hope the same for you.

Regina: Yay! Sounds super promising! Exciting!!!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. xxxxx

Hi Sparkle - yes it certainly is expensive ttc. I daren't even think about how much I have spent on opk's, HPT, vitamins etc over the years. Never lose hope though eh? Good luck. 

Even I have to think about the names lol (I am Jo, Dance is Lisa, Oasis is Becks, Garf is Fi, Cry is Crystal, Left is Regina), Soanxious - I am not sure of your name, sorry hun. Sorry if I have missed people xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Josie - Thanks for the link I have ordered some :wacko: BIG :hugs: for you for the last few days as well - it's been a bit crappy for both of us in a different way:flower:

Becks - How are you feeling and more importantly how is Mr Becks?:winkwink:

Lisa - Aw bless her - hope she's not suffering to much :hugs:

Cry - Thanks for your help too hun - yesterday I was in a very dark place today I feel a bit more renewed I am still angry though:growlmad:

AFM - I had a chat with hubby - basically he is still of the same mindset - that we will try until my Birthday (August) and then I (not him) have to sort out BC :growlmad: his reasons for not having the snip - I'm not putting myself through it - :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Regina - Just read back :happydance::happydance: not long now lady :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Fi we are ok thank you. I took Brooklyn to the docs this morning as his cough has been going on 3 weeks but all is ok the doc said it may take him another 2/3 weeks for it to go. That's great news about you trying til Aug! Plenty of time for a bfp!!! Just a couple of latest pics of Brooklyn to share:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

One word "Ador a bubble":kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thank you:) xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, 8 DPO and a very slight line on a dip test. Fingers crossed..will check again Saturday. xx


----------



## garfie

So - Fingers crossed for you hun - dip test is that an ic - or some other that I have never heard of :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> So - Fingers crossed for you hun - dip test is that an ic - or some other that I have never heard of :winkwink:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

just me writing really quick... just done an internet HGC test, well an am one. and it had a faint line, when I used inverted image its also glowing like the normal line but faint :D .. not sure when I ovulated if going from last mc im due AF tomorrow I had a tiny show possibly implantation a few days ago but it was a one off, breasts are sore and I feel sick with rosy cheeks on and off. plus im grouchy lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - He is so cute! Just wanna squeeze him. Glad his cough is nothing serious. Your chart is looking good! How are you feeling about this cycle?

Jo - :hugs: It's so hard when you see those little ones that remind you of yours lost. I hope everything gets sorted out and you have your rainbow soon. 

Sparkle - I'm from Texas too. :flower: I thought about trying DHEA, but decided against it since I don't know what my levels are other than progesterone, and it can disrupt things if you don't need it. I'm going to look into L-Arginine though. I remember coming across it in my research at some point. I pray everything works perfectly for your IVF and your rainbow baby will be on its way. 

Fi - August is a good long time to get your rainbow baby! Were you able to find OvaBoost anywhere else. Pregnitude is made over there, I believe. Might be easier to find. It doesn't have as many ingredients but does have the myo-inositol and has been around a while. When reading your post, I fond myself thinking...if he's the one who doesn't want to try anymore, shouldn't he be the one worrying about birth control??

So - I hope that faint line turns into your rainbow baby! Fingers crossed for you!

Lisa - Hope Caitlin is doing well. 

Regina - How are you doing?


----------



## garfie

Almost positive Cd6 still bleeding slightly must be a fake one right:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal - thank you. Had a bit of an emotional outburst this morning, it's like I am when AF is due, very depressed and teary. Not so bad now though. 

Becks - Brooklyn sure is a sweetie, gonna be fighting those girls off lol. 

Fi - August is a long time off and like Crystal, I thought the same. No point thinking about that now though as you've got a while to get your rainbow baby. 

So - Fingers crossed for your hun xx

Lisa - how's Caitlin today?


----------



## crysshae

I hope that's your hormones sorting themself out, Jo. :flower: Glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Almost positive Cd6 still bleeding slightly must be a fake one right:wacko:

 ??

when was the last time you were pregnant?

only thought you could have a false positive after a mc until all the hgc had left the body.

And you are saying you have had AF visit for 6 days and you have that? :shrug: looks pregnant to me.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks for the crossing of fingers... im sOOooo tired.. going to take an afternoon nap.. xxx


----------



## garfie

So - Enjoy :sleep::sleep::sleep: no its an OPK (sorry for confusion):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Jo - Let's hope it means this long assed cycle is about to come to an end:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal:) yes he is gorgeous lol I know I'm bias but he gets comments wherever we go so he must be! Yes temps are much better this cycle I'm really hoping they stay up! Xxx
Thanks Jo I'm sorry you feel rough at mo:( hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Becks he is edible !!!! You must just adore him :) Jo I have a friend who,is an acupunturist and I was talking to him about fertility etc , he really really recommends it for to improve egg quality and the chances of women trying in " advanced years " as he put it ! He has had huge success . Maybe worth a try ?? 

AFM his lordship still is in no rush to get here , I SERIOUSLY thought he was going to break through my belly this afternoon , he moved his whole body from one side to the other in one giant move !!!!!! I'm like eh stop making yourself comfortable and get moving to come see me :) lol....


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, hope you're feeling better, that's 2 of us now telling you about acupuncture!

Becks, Brooklyns a cutie

Regina, hope that movement wasn't him moving position! I remember Caitlin doing a big move and that's when she went transverse!

Her spots now are starting to scab up, she looks terrible! She has some on her bottom at the front and they look so sore,bless her.

Jo - acupuncture !!!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

I hope so Crystal. I am a nightmare at the moment. Another pos OPK today, think this is a record for me. 

Hope you had a nice nap, So x

I know Fi - it is a nightmare this one. I must be now into a 3rd cycle by now.

Becks - hope the temps stay up. Thanks.

Regina and Lisa - ok, I will look into it. There is one not far from me. I will contact them.
https://www.truehealthclinics.com/index.html

Regina - hope he is not causing too much discomfort. Do you reckon he will be here soon?

Lisa - hope the soreness eases soon for Caitlin, bless her little cotton socks (as my mum always used to say)

Yes, I've taken the orders Lisa, I will do it, I promise I will contact the acupuncturists. x


----------



## josie1234

Happy Valentines everyone. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend. My mood is a lot better today. Having a nice chilled day with DH and maybe go out for lunch.


----------



## garfie

Josie - Glad you are feeling better - enjoy your lunch - Happy Valentines to you:hugs:

AFM - I am also looking up the names of nearby accu people:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Happy valentines day everyone:) temp took a bit of a dive today so will see what tomorrow brings, was up at 4 so maybe why. Had an evil evap on ic this morn:( got my hopes up but the next two tests in the same batch were neg. it is only 6dpo though. No symptoms whatsoever. The bottom test was the evap although it's much harder to see in the pic versus rl. Another terrible day weather wise! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis717 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone:) temp took a bit of a dive today so will see what tomorrow brings, was up at 4 so maybe why. Had an evil evap on ic this morn:( got my hopes up but the next two tests in the same batch were neg. it is only 6dpo though. No symptoms whatsoever. The bottom test was the evap although it's much harder to see in the pic versus rl. Another terrible day weather wise! Xxx

Well I see faint lines on top and bottom one :shrug:mmm could be interesting few days :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

And OMG where do you get the time and/or energy to fit all that b'ding in !!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya, done another test this morning.... :D started to MC on 17th Jan bleeding finished 21st had negative pregnancy tests and HGC went back to 0 was told I could try straight away... then felt funny yesterday done a test and came up faint... then this one today xx
 



Attached Files:







TESCOTEST1.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

So - Looking good hun :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> So - Looking good hun :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I hope so hun and thanks xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina! There was nothing on the last test I did so must be evaps:( xxx
Congrats So that's a def positive! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I'm booked in for acupuncture a week on Saturday :wacko:

Hope it works :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Fi!! I've heard nothing but good things about it. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Lol Regina! There was nothing on the last test I did so must be evaps:( xxx
> Congrats So that's a def positive! Xxxx

Thanks hun... Lots more tired and heart pounding with this one and literally "just" pregnant..

just need this one to stick, 3rd time now xx Not telling OH, going to wait and see what happens, every time I seem to tell him it goes wrong :(

I've not been reading back over all posts well recent ones as popping in when not sleeping or busy with recovering from operation...(I had a Septorhinoplasty last week!!) hang on can that harm baby? anyways what are you testing? OPK or HGC? x


----------



## crysshae

So - I hope this one sticks for you! I know how ya feel. I've thought the same thing. Every time I tell DH, something goes wrong shortly after and I have to tell him bad news. The first two, my sister and daughter knew too. The first I told them about, and the second they guessed, since they knew we were going to try again and I was having trouble controlling my emotions about my sister's cat of all things. Lol. So, when that happened, I told them my doctor wanted bloodwork and that I didn't know if we were going to try again, so I wouldn't have them guessing anymore and having to tell all of them bad news if I had another MC. 

Jo - I'm glad you're feeling well today. Enjoy your time with DH!

Fi - Good luck with accupuncture! I hope it does wonders for you.

Becks - Evaps are stupid! Hate that! It is still very early. Fingers crossed for you!

Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!


----------



## Oasis717

So I'm testing hcg:) and Brooklyn was third time so I'm really hoping the same goes for you:) xxxx
Thanks Crystal I know damn evaps! But I feel v pms like af cramps, tender boobs, starving and moody lol. So all I'm hoping for is an 11 plus lp. Xx


----------



## crysshae

Is it normal for you to get cramps this early before AF? All of that could be pg symptoms too...., or are yours usually different?


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> So - I hope this one sticks for you! I know how ya feel. I've thought the same thing. Every time I tell DH, something goes wrong shortly after and I have to tell him bad news. The first two, my sister and daughter knew too. The first I told them about, and the second they guessed, since they knew we were going to try again and I was having trouble controlling my emotions about my sister's cat of all things. Lol. So, when that happened, I told them my doctor wanted bloodwork and that I didn't know if we were going to try again, so I wouldn't have them guessing anymore and having to tell all of them bad news if I had another MC.
> 
> Jo - I'm glad you're feeling well today. Enjoy your time with DH!
> 
> Fi - Good luck with accupuncture! I hope it does wonders for you.
> 
> Becks - Evaps are stupid! Hate that! It is still very early. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!

Thank you :) I hope it sticks too x

Us women always think of protecting others hey.. but what about us? hmm... and they wonder why we are daydreaming.. :wacko:


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> So I'm testing hcg:) and Brooklyn was third time so I'm really hoping the same goes for you:) xxxx
> Thanks Crystal I know damn evaps! But I feel v pms like af cramps, tender boobs, starving and moody lol. So all I'm hoping for is an 11 plus lp. Xx

Oasis I have had cramping last few pregnancies so maybe its not just AF coming for you? Hopefully a sign of implantation?? too soon to test ? GL :D

3rd time lucky I hope.. Im not telling OH even thought normally it would be a lovely Valentines present I will see how it goes.. as I am early days xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, I've never gotten af cramps this early before having Brooklyn but I have to say I did before my last af for a few days and then before that I had af cramps for a week and then just a tiny spot of blood. Soooo hmm I'm taking it that it's just like the last cycle, if my temps go up tomorrow I might feel a bit more optimistic but ATM I do feel like af is coming although, yes, it's also early pregnancy symptoms too I know but unless I get that unmistakeable let down feeling in my boobs and burning nipples I've had with each pregnancy I won't be convinced lol. It does make me wonder how so much bd can not result in a pregnancy! Oh well we are having fun trying lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal our charts are v similar right now lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! And you are definitely trying! 

Our charts are similar. Your's is still very high though, even if it did drop today.

My temp is most likely wrong today. I was up at 4:30, awake again at 5:30, dozed, awake again from 5:45 to about 6:20, then took my temp at 6:50 like usual...so it's probably way off.


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah me too Hun I didn't sleep til 2.30am then was up at 4.30 til 5 then again at 6 then 7! So didn't get 3 hours before. The weather is so so bad here it's frightening, absolutely monsooning it down outside with gale force winds:( xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yuck! I hope the weather gets better for y'all soon. My issue was just the goofy cat!! He's going to drive me crazy. Every time I see him sleeping today, I wake him up.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, the weather is certainly rotten, hope you are all keeping safe.

Let's see what the next day or so brings eh? Will be watching your charts with interest. I am going to ring acupuncturist. Did you ring up or go in? I think am just wondering what to expect, bit worried/nervous. More EWCM today and another pos. Had a lovely day today but I have eaten far too much (not healthy either lol) so I am feeling stuffed. 

So - it's looking good hun, hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks thought I could see lines on both!

So, sending lots of sticky dust your way 

Jo, hope you have managed to sort and acupuncturist. Way I see it is it can't do any harm but if you tell them the whole story they should be able to help

Hope everyone is staying dry and not having problems with flooding

We are fine here as we are not near any rivers. We are very close to 3 lakes but they have an overflow system but if they did flood there is a big dip the water would go into and we are at top of this so no chance of flooding here.

It's very windy here tonight though.

Caitlin's spots are really scabbing now and some have faded so she doesn't look so bad now so I think we are getting there.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Oasis717

I think they were evaps Lisa, nothing on any since! Ah well. We are up high here so no flooding but the rain was in sheets an literally horizontal earlier dh went to get us KFC in it and had to stay in the shop for half hour it was so bad! Glad Caitlin seems to be on the mend bless her. Xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Happy Valentine's Day to you all! This time last year, I was pregnant and celebrated with my Valentine in my tummy. Sigh. At least this year I can have champagne with my chocolate covered strawberries!

So: Looks really promising!

Crystal: I am in Austin. Where are you?

I am happy you ladies are opening up to acupuncture. I am a believer. It does not hurt. It is so relaxing that sometimes I am more relaxed than after a massage. I hope everyone has a good experience!

I am really hoping some of these OPKs pop! I am ready for another BFP!

AFM: Well, Hell. I went to the doctor today in hopes of getting the green light to move forward with my next IVF cycle. Even though it is nearly impossible while taking the medication I am taking, I have managed to defy the odds once again, and I have another DAMN cyst. This means that I have to wait for it to go away before I can start my next cycle. There is nothing I can do at this point except wait. I go back to the doctor on Feb. 26th to check again. SO frustrating! In the meantime, I leave for a business meeting in Las Vegas on Sunday and will be there until Friday. That is a LONG time to be in Vegas and it really is mostly work, although I will find time to have fun as well. Off to pour myself another glass of sparkles and have another chocolate covered strawberry to drown my frustrations. Poo.


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry about the cyst. I hope your next appt brings better news. I live in a small town south of Fort Worth. Enjoy your Valentine's treats.


----------



## dancareoi

Sparkle , enjoy your treats. Sounds good to haves business trip to Vegas !

DH and I have been 3 times, purely pleasure though. We absolutely loved it, but its been 13 since we went , there's a chance our first son may have been conceived there!

Hope things get sorted, its so frustrating to want to do something so badly, but things you can't control get in the way xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yay Jo you got an ovulation day woo hoo!!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning hope you are all ok. Weather is horrendous. I woke up a couple of times due to the really bad gale force winds. Very scarey.

Lisa glad that Caitlin's scabs are starting to go. I am wondering whether to wait til this cycle has finished before I go to acupuncturist. What do you think? Cycle seems to be sorting itself out hopefully and yay nearly cried when Becks told me I had ov Crosshairs on chart. I didn't even realise until I looked just now. 

As always see what temps do over next few days.
So and Crystal - how are you both?

Hope you enjoy your trip Sparkle and your treats too. So sorry about the cyst. Hope you don't have to wait too.long.

Becks good to see a bit of a rise in temp.x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol was I the first to see Jo! I told you I check every day:) I had a massive smile on my face when I saw the crosshairs! Yes temp up again. Was up at 3 cause I agree winds were so scary at times but I managed 3 hours still before taking it so hopefully it's right. If I could get a 12 day lp this month I'll be pleased, only 5 days to go:) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

hi all, thanks for the mentions, im struggling to type due to burning hand with boiling spaghetti water last night and being strapped up with dressings from hospital... done another test this morning.. feeling queasy... oh and my hand.. im a drip.. xxx
 



Attached Files:







15thtest.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7









hand.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

So you poor poor thing how painful?! What dpo are you that's a great line for an ic! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> So you poor poor thing how painful?! What dpo are you that's a great line for an ic! Xxx

Oasis Im not sure exactly.. I had a tiny brownish show wednesday... tested thursday..very faint..friday..bit better.. now this one.. started mc on 17th jan.. finished bleeding 21st jan.. had neg tests after it..hospital said I could try straight away.. so I did... feeling really queasy today.. funny taste in mouth.. cant sleep.. hot n cold. no energy . soooooooooo tired.. still not told OH... xxx


----------



## garfie

Jo - enjoy the TWW:winkwink: so do you reckon the tablets have helped it certainly looks like it from where I am stood:happydance:

So - That looks like a very good line to me - I reckon you are very early going by your dates - trying and get some :sleep: your poor hand as well - guess you were distracted - you are right though we try and preserve others getting hurt but who preserves us?:hugs:

Becks - So how is the testing going?:happydance:

Lisa - Glad Caitlin is over the worse now :happydance:

Cry - How are things with you hun?:hugs:

Sparkle - Sorry about the cyst:growlmad: there is always something stopping us :wacko:

Regina - How many days now?:happydance:

AFM - Well I thought one day I would be guaranteed some action - Valentines Night - :nope: how wrong was I - so I will try again this evening Valentine Night take 2:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Fi take 2!! Gl:) all my ics are neg. oh well!! I'm not really expecting to see anything, only the cramps have gone today, bit strange as had them right up til af before but I feel ok at mo, feeling a little queasy but I could just be having pmt. Guess just have to wait! Xx. 
So it all sounds great, I don't know how you're managing to keep it from oh! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Jo - enjoy the TWW:winkwink: so do you reckon the tablets have helped it certainly looks like it from where I am stood:happydance:
> 
> So - That looks like a very good line to me - I reckon you are very early going by your dates - trying and get some :sleep: your poor hand as well - guess you were distracted - you are right though we try and preserve others getting hurt but who preserves us?:hugs:
> 
> Becks - So how is the testing going?:happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Glad Caitlin is over the worse now :happydance:
> 
> Cry - How are things with you hun?:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle - Sorry about the cyst:growlmad: there is always something stopping us :wacko:
> 
> Regina - How many days now?:happydance:
> 
> AFM - Well I thought one day I would be guaranteed some action - Valentines Night - :nope: how wrong was I - so I will try again this evening Valentine Night take 2:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes dates seem confusing, dont know where I am DPO but dont care as long as pregnant, just hope its sticky.. as for my hand, totally side tracked and not concentrating... hurts...wanna see what else im dealing with? a septorhinoplasty I had on 6th feb lol.. xxx
 



Attached Files:







nose1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Lol Fi take 2!! Gl:) all my ics are neg. oh well!! I'm not really expecting to see anything, only the cramps have gone today, bit strange as had them right up til af before but I feel ok at mo, feeling a little queasy but I could just be having pmt. Guess just have to wait! Xx.
> So it all sounds great, I don't know how you're managing to keep it from oh! Xxxx

It helps he works 6 days a week and recovering from an operation so he thinks im ill from that only, xx


----------



## crysshae

Yay, Jo!!!!! :happydance:

So - That's a really good line, and by dates your probably early.

Becks - Temp looks good. Cramps different from last time already looking good for a longer LP (or BFP!)

Fi - Good luck on your take 2.

Lisa - I hope her scabs clear up soon. 

Me - Just plodding along :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal really hoping so, no sign of af as yet and the cramps are gone today, they lasted two days. Still feeling a little queasy and my coffee doesn't smell right or is it all in my head?! Lol. I don't know. I only have one ic left until my next lot come so I'm hoping they come Monday. Will buy a proper test if no af by 10dpo:) xxxxxnice temp rise Crystal!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Promising signs!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Oasis717

For you too:) xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I have my new washing machine!!! Yay:) not had one for just over a week it's been a nightmare! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis717 said:


> I have my new washing machine!!! Yay:) not had one for just over a week it's been a nightmare! Xxx

Oh no ! Bet it feels like Christmas :happydance:


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Blimey So - you have been in the wars!! Hope you are ok and get this sticky bean to cheer you up. 

Becks - yay for a washing machine, must have been a nightmare not having one. Get used to having these things to make our lives easier. Temps still looking good hun. 

Crystal - your temps also looking good. Ooh hopefully we will have a few BFP's to celebrate.

Regina - how are you, holding in there?

AFM - got a new PT client, an army guy so went to do consultation tomorrow and his first session tomorrow. DH goes back tomorrow (where does time go?). Here's my OPK, again looks like another positive. What do you think?

Yes, I definitely think the tablets are helping with my cycle this time as I haven't been taking them long and look at the different.
 



Attached Files:







opk 15 Feb 14.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> Yay, Jo!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So - That's a really good line, and by dates your probably early.
> 
> Becks - Temp looks good. Cramps different from last time already looking good for a longer LP (or BFP!)
> 
> Fi - Good luck on your take 2.
> 
> Lisa - I hope her scabs clear up soon.
> 
> Me - Just plodding along :flower:


Thank you.. yes vry early fingers crossed a sticky one.. I feel ill straight away...

I don't understand all these ovulation charts, so what does yours and oasis charts if its peaking?


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Blimey So - you have been in the wars!! Hope you are ok and get this sticky bean to cheer you up.
> 
> Becks - yay for a washing machine, must have been a nightmare not having one. Get used to having these things to make our lives easier. Temps still looking good hun.
> 
> Crystal - your temps also looking good. Ooh hopefully we will have a few BFP's to celebrate.
> 
> Regina - how are you, holding in there?
> 
> AFM - got a new PT client, an army guy so went to do consultation tomorrow and his first session tomorrow. DH goes back tomorrow (where does time go?). Here's my OPK, again looks like another positive. What do you think?
> 
> Yes, I definitely think the tablets are helping with my cycle this time as I haven't been taking them long and look at the different.

looks positive to me, I know from OPK's they have to be almost same so that looks almost same to me. :D


----------



## Soanxious

Ahhh so high peaks may mean pregnancy's? Oooooo be nice :D 

And don't talk about washing machines :'( mine has started making bad noises... looks like barings are on way out on mine, rushed back from a dressing change at hospital as I had a man looking at it today but he never turned up.. not happy.. cant handle being without a washing machine :(


----------



## Left wonderin

:Yes Jo looks close to positive it could be just picking up the end of the hormone surge ? I'm hanging in there lol although I feel like my bump could literally explode :dohh: any second !! Looks like waiting and learning patience is the name of the game in the journey to motherhood from the very begining to the very end. :haha:...... Suppose when ya think about it it makes sense as ya need lots of it once they are here :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo I'm hoping the temps stay up!! Boobs are killing this time and v swollen but I've had before with af so who knows! Yes it's been a nightmare dh has been taking 4 bus rides to my mil to use hers:( just finished the first load only about 4 to go lol xxx.
So my machine completely gave up but before that it was banging like anything on a spin then all of a sudden it just stopped with all Brooklyns sleep suits, vests and bibs in. You def do take it for granted then when they go it's awful but I have a nice new 9kg one so I guess it's ok now xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes Regina - definitely patience is the key. Bet you can't wait to see your little boy eh? Do you think time has gone quick since that BFP? Bet the last bit is dragging.

So - thanks hun. I seem to have a lot of pos opk's this cycle, hoping this is a good sign. Nightmare about the washing machine and it's so annoying when they don't turn up.


----------



## Oasis717

Well ds 5 started being sick at 8pm and so far has been sick five times:( he's been fine all day, he's been playing with Brooklyn today, so hoping he doesn't get it:( xxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks hope DS is ok and that Brooklyn doesn't get it.

DH put his alarm on for 5 by mistake. Grrr. So I took temp 35.9. Dozed off after being awake a bit. 6.40 I took temp 36.3. So I don't know which to.put on Ff chart. I am now very tired and have to get up to go and take 2 classes and he is asleep!!


----------



## josie1234

Had to get someone to cover classes. DS got up and throwing up in bathroom. He is now laid on settee with a quilt. Said he doesn't feel sick anymore. Fingers crossed he is not sick again


----------



## Oasis717

A lot going about Jo, ds has been sick roughly every half hour all through the night, I've lost count now, been putting on gloves to empty bucket etc but he got it on his carpet in the bed where half asleep, thank god I've got the washing machine. Don't know how accurate my temp is as I've been up most of the night xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw sorry to hear all your little ones are sick:cry: - mine have had the cold all three :haha:

Thought I was coming down with it yesterday - but so far touch wood :happydance:

So we didn't have a Valentine take 2 as my eldest was on one - but we did manage a sneaky one which is probably a good job as I think I have a pos OPK today.

This month though I am not feeling so hopeful in light of my results etc - but you have to be in it to win it right:winkwink:

Hope all your kiddies start to feel better - flat coke is what I always give mine when they can't keep anything down:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Pos right already?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

I'd say that's a positive Fi good luck!!!! We had the doctor out to Casey as he's been sick approx 30 odd times now, his throat is raw and his lips are so sore. Feel so so sorry for him:( xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no... sorry to hear of all the little ones poorly.. not nice is it :(

I was told by pharmacist the best thing for sickeness is those lucozade isotonic drinks or asda/tesco isotonic drinks as they recharge body with lost salts and sugars that sickness removes from body, they start feeling lots better..i've been using that now for over 6 yrs when we are ill. Hope they are all better soon...

ps Had to tell OH last night about pregnancy... as he was wondering why I was so tired and grouchy and I needed antihistamine for my stitches after operation and he almost bought me one I said I cant take so had to tell him why I was only allowed piriton... just hope it sticks now as don't want to see him disappointed again .

Hope everyone is well.... im shattered so off for a snooze... xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so:) what was oh reaction?! Have a nice sleep xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness Becks and Jo! I hope everyone feels better very soon and that no one else in your households gets sick!

So - Whst did OH say?


----------



## Oasis717

Casey is still being sick every time he wakes up and has a drink, the doctor said he could still be being sick for 3/4 days but I wasn't expecting this:( he's so exhausted and his throat and chest hurt so bad from it all, I was in tears watching him be sick earlier it's heartbreaking. He wouldn't drink the Diaralyte we bought but he is drinking the isotonic drink. I just wish he would stop being sick it's been nearly 24 hours:( xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks, hope Casey is ok, it is heartbreaking to see them poorly. Lewis (DS) doesn't seem too bad now. DH gone back today. He makes me laugh as I try to explain my chart/temps/opks etc but he doesn't understand. See what tomorrow brings in regard to temps/testing for us all. 

So - what did DH say? I am really keeping everything crossed for you.

My opk today
 



Attached Files:







20140216_135700.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, Becks - Oh so little one still not well? that dioralyte is gross!!!! but has more or less the same ingedients as the nice tasting isotonic drinks(thats why pharmacy mentioned the drinks to me) so he's getting more fluids into him by drinking that then,,,small sips often is the best..even though its tempting to gulp when so thirsty..bless... hope he's well soon :D

As for the OH well, he asked me when did you find out so I said a few days ago, he asked me why I had not told him and my reply was because I didn't want to see your face when I told you i've started to bleed.. he worries about me so much..and how I will cope.. and he asked what made me test so soon after last mc.. I said I just felt "off".. then he said ok I will discuss it as much as you want to... I said ok lets leave it for a few days and hope for the best :)

My boobs have become really sore and tender this evening, so that's a good sign :) just hope they become more sore and tender... stronger the hormones hey... 

This dressing on my face is driving me insane!! roll on Tuesday when I get the cast dressing removed and stitches taken out... not looking forward to the "moment" but its driving me mad now with the gluppiness of the dressing and its itching so much... I've taken some piriton to help with that and hoping it helps me off to sleep...


----------



## Soanxious

Josie that looks good to me :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so, he's slept from 3pm and the last time we woke him to drink he kept it down! Hopefully that may be the end of the vomiting. Had faint lines on 2 ics tonight but nothing on an Asda(Walmart) test so I guess more evaps:( no sign of af still at least so everyday is a plus for my lp:) I hope you can get some relief soon when your dressings off. V sore boobs is a great sign. Hang in there, before you know it you'll be at your 12 week scan! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning Becks hope Casey is better soon.

My cross hairs were taken out when I put todays temp. Think it was cos of early wake up yesterday so put the temp yesterday as 36.3 which was when I woke back up and it has put cross hairs back in. Not sure if that is right.

Woke up sinus hurting, have been the last couple of days, headache. Not good. Ds seems ok though.

So - it does look really uncomfortable on your face. How's the hand? You have been through the wars eh? Let's hope that things go better for you with your sticky bean xx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Jo I missed your post yesterday somehow! Thank you for you concern, thankfully he wasn't sick again after 6pm and slept from 3pm til 7.30 this morning when I woke him! He's just having a piece of toast:) xxx yes dh likes to see what my temps are and I show him my opks he hasn't got much choice lol. Glad your crosshairs are back in:) I hope I'm not getting ill. I ate one of Caseys chocolates his nan bought him over yesterday and a wave of nausea washed over me so I hope it's not me next:( all tests are saying neg and I think at 9dpo something would have shown up by now, at least I'm hopefully heading for over 10 lp! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya!! :D glad your little one is better.. and slept all that time must of needed it.. will be as bright as a button, keep fluids going and be as bright as a button in no time :D

I woke up this morning with what tasted like Blood in my mouth.. and I have had it all day, my pregnancy tests are no darker than yesterday..then again I should stop testing.. its just me with paranoid head on... my breasts are heavy and I feel queasy still and gone off food.. just hoping this one is sticking... :)

AS for face.. oh I cant wait to have the dressings removed tomorrow..and my hand is ok, I have the dressings removed tomorrow or wed they said.. as I had a few blisters left on saturday so they just wanted to keep infection at bay...

I have been to the EPU twice now with both mc, do you think they would routinely do my bloods? or is that being cheeky? what about things that can be taken to aid it? I am on a waiting list to see my gynaecologist. x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks So! I asked for routine blood tests with Brooklyn and I will be asking again next time too, it's helpful to know progesterone and hcg levels. With Brooklyn I was 5 weeks and 1 day and my progesterone was 72! Hcg was around 5000 I think. I cried with relief! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

So - all sounds promising. It's hard not to keep testing and symptom spotting. Definitely ask for blood test, all they can do is say no. And really they should do one for you, to put your mind at rest.

AFM - just been chilling. Well, I took my bootcamp this morning but only had a couple of ladies as it is half term. Got Bootcamp tonight too. I am just sat in bed with laptop and tv on so relaxing. Took a couple of paracetemol as felt a bit rough.


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks So! I asked for routine blood tests with Brooklyn and I will be asking again next time too, it's helpful to know progesterone and hcg levels. With Brooklyn I was 5 weeks and 1 day and my progesterone was 72! Hcg was around 5000 I think. I cried with relief! Xxxxx

I've started passing brown discharge.. starting the same way all my mc's normally start :( they can see me wed morning for bloods but looks like it will be too late :( x


----------



## crysshae

So - I hope it's just implantation spotting! :hugs: And I hope your face doesn't give you too much aggravation before you get the bandage off. 

Becks - Your chart is looking nice and stable. Hope that's a good sign! 

Jo - Glad your crosshairs came back. Hopefully your temps will stay up.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal, your temps are looking good hun.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Jo.


----------



## josie1234

I feel rubbish today. Making tea and I feel sicky. Prob just bug that ds had. Really lethargic and cold


----------



## josie1234

So - hope it is IB. I thought if its red blood then thats the time to worry. Am I wrong?
Hope you are wrong. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Off to bed, feel yuck!


----------



## crysshae

Hope you feel better soon, Jo.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal you're is looking good too! I'm really not expecting a bfp as I have zero symptoms at all now, of anything funnily enough, I normally have bad af symptoms but I've got absolutely nothing, those 2 days I had af cramps I thought I was going to have af but nothing not even a sign, all very odd! Xxxx
Jo I'm sorry you are feeling crappy, hope you don't have the sickness bug, hopefully you'll feel better in the morning xxx
So with Brooklyn I started to have brown discharge at exactly 9 weeks, both my mc last year started this way and I was convinced it was all over. I was devastated. I sat on my stairs and cried and cried, I went to the hospital that day and there was Brooklyn head bobbing forwards and absolutely fine so I know it's v hard but do try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know but it doesn't always mean mc. Thinking of you and hoping so much that all is ok for you xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Maybe nothing is a good sign for you this time around. :flower:

I have strange boob soreness. Wondering if it's due to the OvaBoost maybe. TMI...too many booby words. Lol! It's under my nipples, on the bottom side of my areoles and under my breasts, like in a line from the areoles to my ribs. It's very easily provoked with even the gentlest touch. After my shower last night, the towel barely brushed my nipple, and it caused pain in the area below my areola, but the actual nipple doesn't hurt. Weird! 

My boobs never hurt during my cycle until some time last year...I noticed them hurting across the top in the area where they are connected to my chest if they were bumped pretty much all the time. I figure it must have been too much estrogen because after taking OvaBoost it diminished considerably. But now this new pain started a couple days ago. :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Well they say every pregnancy is different lol I don't think so but you never know! I think the boob pain is a good sign! The one symptom I had with all my pregnancies is burning/tingling boobs/nipples without fail I get that when pregnant which is why I reckon I'm out but I'm holding out hope for you though as it sounds like a great sign. C mon bfp!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I've got a massive temp drop today ladies so will expect af imminently! At least ive got to 10 dpo this time:) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks boo for fall I. Temp but yeah for longer LP ! What is your status now ntnp or Tcc ? Jo don't see your temp up for today but hope your feeling better. AFM had sweep yesterday to see if things progress , doc said I'm very " favourable for labour " so far nothing but a nose bleed ! Anyway the end is in sight with induction booked for Friday if nought happens between then and now . 

So I had brown discharge / spotting at 5/6 weeks with this pregnancy . It scared the hell out of me but turned out to be implantation bleeding . I know its easier said than done but try stay calm xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely trying now Regina but I think it's early days still for my cycles settling so I'm not too worried ATM. I'm really glad my lp is much better this time, still no sign if af (I usually spot after bd when it's due) but ff said it can be that day of the drop or the next day. Really pleased you are so favourable, it won't be long now. I was looking at a video on my phone last night of Brooklyn at 10 days, newborn is such a special time:) but I adore his laughter and smiles now! Xxxx.


----------



## josie1234

Yay for longer LP Becks. 

Thanks Regina hope LO makes appearance before Friday. 

Still feel rough. Yesterday felt bone chills, achey, really bad headache, nose bunged up and really exhausted. Laid in bed at 9 but couldn't sleep. Took temp last night just for sake of it. Was 37.1 and then couple of hours later 37.7.

Fell asleep about 1. Woke at 5 took temp was 37.5. Dozed off. 7 am 37.1. Dozed off again 9.15 temp 36.8. 

So I don't know what to put for temp this morning. All of them are a big spike. Any ideas.


----------



## Oasis717

If it were me I would take the 5 am temp Jo:) sorry you feel so rough. I still have zero af signs just sore boobs! Tried kidding myself for a bit it's an implantation dip, oh the things we persuade ourselves of lol. Take it easy today xxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - :happydance: for a longer LP - maybe them pesky hormones are settling:hugs: 

Jo - I would probably dismiss all the temps - as anything over 37 for me deff suggests pregnancy:winkwink:

So - How are things today - how's the spotting - hope it's IB :flower:

Cry - Your chart is looking very nice this month:flower:

Lisa - Hope Caitlin is over the worse:hugs:

Regina - :happydance::happydance: come on little one mama doesn't want to be induced - your time is up:winkwink:

AFM - CD10 not a lot to report neg OPK yesterday - so wondering if body is messing about again:wacko: oh well I am going away Tomorrow night - to see the Brit Awards - just me and hubby :happydance: I can't wait is it the fact of a night away - or to see some young hotties - you decide:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol have a great time Fi! Xxx
Jo maybe your temps are up cause you feel so rough or it could always be a bfp!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

lol, stop it you lot!! I think it is cos I feel rubbish. Mind you, I was convincing myself it was the other last night. 

Fi - you lucky thing, bet you are looking forward to it. It will be fab.

Yes Becks - we do persuade ourselves but it's not over yet. Even if AF does come, as you say, you are getting a longer LP and I reckon it won't be long hun.

How are you So, Lisa, Crystal? Looking forward to your happy news very soon Regina xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Everyone!!!

I've just come back from the EPU, they were really nice, my brown spotting finished last night, I just rested and rested and umm rested... then I had appt at 9.30am, they done another pregnancy test that was positive :D and then they took bloods to do the count, then they done an internal and took swabs and said that the discharge has stopped and hopefully it was just because I am VERY early :D I get the blood results later on this afternoon or in the morning...will ring them at 4.

My boobs are not that painful but when I touch them they feel like im bruised... im more of a funny taste in my mouth and my heart pounding when walking upstairs kind of symptoms.

How is everyone? I can see yout temp has dipped Becks.. lets hope its a blip.

Having read all the other messages its sooo confusing with times you may or may not take temps.. it would confuse hell out of me.. suppose it helps with technology?

Im just having an orange juice and late breakfast (tried cereal milk is blurghh for me and so is almost everything I normally like) popped my pregnancy vitamin and resting before I go and get the dressing taken off my face to reveal my new nose!! :D (so annoyed I didnt take before and after photos at good angles) 

So how is everyone?


----------



## josie1234

Hi So - glad that they were nice to you, it does help as too many places don't make the effort. That's great, looks like they have been very thorough and fab on the BFP, looking forward to the update later on. Yes, it is confusing taking temps, I am still laid in bed at the moment, think another lazy day is in order. Mind you, I have 2 classes tonight (legs bums and tums and circuits).

I bet you are looking forward to getting your plaster off, you gonna post some pics?


----------



## Oasis717

So, I'm so pleased the discharge has stopped! Been thinking of you this morning, a new nose too his exciting! Xxx yes my temps dropped but I've got no signs of af so I guess just have to see what my cycles up to over the next few days xxx
Jo our charts are in reverse lol I've plummeted and you've soared! Even when you've been ill you've never had a leap like this so I'm so so hoping it's a bfp in the making! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Are you feeling drained Jo? that was one of my 1st symptoms, like I had hit a wall of tiredness out of nowhere and I just didnt want to do anything except cuddle up and sleep or chillout.. Crikey that is a SOAR!

Yeah will upload a before during and after pic EEK!

Thanks Becks, I just stayed off google etc last night as I was so tempted to keep reading horror stories... im trying not to now...

How accurate is tempreture charting? x


----------



## josie1234

Yeh it is a big leap Becks, never seen it before. And I have been ill before so we will see. If it was a BFP, I wouldn't have expected it to leap so much. I still feel wiped out, I am just laid in bed with laptop. Not going to be doing much today. At least headache isn't as bad today.

What is everyone up to today?

So - glad that discharge has finished, just keep resting hun. I could do with a new nose as I always suffer with my sinuses but don't think I could put myself through the pain. Heard it's the worst pain ever.


----------



## josie1234

Hi So, think I typed my comments same time as you. Yes I feel absolutely shattered. Yesterday I felt so cold. I went to bed with my pyjamas and dressing gown on and still felt chilled to the bone. Which was weird as temp was high last night. Then I took my pyjamas and dressing gown off (as I knew that it would affect temp in the morning). I spend most of day yesterday in bed and also today which is so unlike me, always find stuff to do. Just took temp now and it is 36.2. Very odd. 

Look forward to seeing the pics. Are you nervous? Yes, keep off google. Don't be scaring yourself. 

I think there is a lot that can affect temperature but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Oasis717

So I'm guilty of googling! It's not always the best place to look! Xx
Jo if you look at the chart galleries in the pregnancy section on fertility friend there are some women that get great big soars in temps! I think for us both tomorrow will reveal more. It's ages til the morning lol. Take it easy today just rest up xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Hi So, think I typed my comments same time as you. Yes I feel absolutely shattered. Yesterday I felt so cold. I went to bed with my pyjamas and dressing gown on and still felt chilled to the bone. Which was weird as temp was high last night. Then I took my pyjamas and dressing gown off (as I knew that it would affect temp in the morning). I spend most of day yesterday in bed and also today which is so unlike me, always find stuff to do. Just took temp now and it is 36.2. Very odd.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the pics. Are you nervous? Yes, keep off google. Don't be scaring yourself.
> 
> I think there is a lot that can affect temperature but maybe I am wrong.

I felt very similar to you when I tested ;)

when ARE you testing? lol


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> So I'm guilty of googling! It's not always the best place to look! Xx

Tell me about it! im staying away from it... lol x


----------



## josie1234

I tested yesterday FMU BFN. Only got one IC left. Have you always tested on FMU?


----------



## josie1234

Yes Becks - tomorrow will reveal more and yes, it is a long time away.

Do you always get cramps for AF?


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> I tested yesterday FMU BFN. Only got one IC left. Have you always tested on FMU?

IC tests? are they the dip tests? I found them so useless... they are really faint... I done a tesco and it was darker.. and my tests have not got any darker from dip tests off internet.. I read online there are more reliable shop tests out there...

I have used FMU and SMU but yesterday I tested 4 times throughout the day and they all looked the same. Hospital used the SMU today and a lot of people say its good..xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree ics are rubbish! Yes Jo I have cramps before af but nothing's just had the tiniest spot of blood like a pin head but I had that 3 times mid cycle too. I wish I wasn't so obsessed with all this lol xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Don't we all, Becks? But we just can't stop! :flower: I'm hoping it's an implantation dip for you too! 

So - I'm so glad the spotting stopped and the EPU was helpful. I hope you have very good numbers when you call. 

Jo - That's a huge temp rise! Hope you get to feeling better soon and that your temp stays up. :flower:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal, I know, I was really surprised. Thank you. Your temps still looking good. Are you still taking tablets? Did you get ovaboost? Was it you that was asking about it (can't remember). God wouldn't it be great if these tablets gave me a BFP first time taking them. Woo hoo. FX'd.


----------



## crysshae

Yes, I am still taking it. 

It would be wonderful if they did just that! Fingers crossed for you, Jo.


----------



## josie1234

That's good. FX for you too.

Who was it that was going to see acupuncturist? I can't remember (too lazy to scroll through the pages)


----------



## garfie

It was me:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Just got my results, they don't look good :( my HGC is 48 and my progesterone is 26.5 

Feeling really sad :( xx


----------



## garfie

So - Why are you sad? - have you had some other results? or is this your first test:flower:

I would have thought 48 was a good base to go from hun - what does the Dr say are they worried?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

They told me that 48 was not a high number... I said well I mc on 17th Jan so im not that far gone.. its my first test.. they said that the progesterone was good though and for me to go back in 7 days for bloods... I asked can I go back in 48 hours and they said 7 days.. they said if I start bleeding with pain to contact them. I am just so upset.. I dunno I thought it would be higher? x


----------



## crysshae

I think it's a good number. If you began bleeding on January 17th, you most likely didn't ovulate till later than usual after miscarriage, so still early.


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> I think it's a good number. If you began bleeding on January 17th, you most likely didn't ovulate till later than usual after miscarriage, so still early.

Oh I really am praying that you're right and that I am just really early, she did say that progesterone level was a good level.

Thank you.. xx


----------



## josie1234

I also would say that you are early so numbers are bound to be low at this stage. Try to stay positive, I know it's hard and that 7 days seems so long away but at least they are still going to look again and hopefully it will go quick. 

Fi - is it Friday that you go?


----------



## garfie

Saturday Josie :wacko: first of all I have my trip to the BRIT AWARDS:haha: and if I haven't Od a night in a hotel might just do the trick:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi I'm jealous as hell would love a night away and what a night :) enjoy and can't wait to see how ye get on with the acupuncture I've had close friends who have had so much success with it and as I said a friends husband is a dr of acupuncture . He specialises in fertility treatment and has had amazing success :)


----------



## Soanxious

:( I started bleeding :( x


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, So. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no I'm so sorry So I really am, was v upset to read that I've been so hoping for you xxxx.


----------



## garfie

Big :hugs: So :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

So, bigs warm hugs to you xxxxx

Jo, your chart and temps would suggest OV was yesterday.

Becks, hope casey is better now.

Caitlin looks so much better now, a lot of the spots just faded away, couple of scabs on her eyebrow and a few on her head 

Regina, good luck for this week, keep us posted.

Fi and cry, hope you are both well.

We're off to Wales tomorrow until Sunday so glad the storms are over.

Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## josie1234

So - big big hugs hun. So upset to read this. Have you contacted the EPU again?

Fi - you will have to let me know how you get on with the acupuncturist. Is it a consultation or do you get your session straight away? I am so jealous about the Brit Awards. I want a full name check of famous people you see lol. A night away is also a bonus. 

Lisa - do you think so? See what tomorrow's temp is. I hope not as DH is away so timing not ideal. I took temp this afternoon (I think my temp-taking obsession is taking over my POAS addiction) lol and it was back down (35.7). So I am expecting temp to be down tomorrow from this mornings. We will see. Tummy is bloated today but I am feeling a bit better in myself. Headache and congestion has gone but still feel tired. I am glad that Caitlin is better. Have a lovely time in Wales, at least the weather has improved. 

Regina - good luck. I think that Thursday is the day lol. Make sure you are in a shop and your waters break and you will get free stuff lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs:So there are no words to make you feel better , I am very sorry you are having to go through this experience again . Sometime life just sucks and is not fair :growlmad: . Take care of yourself and give yourself time to be sad . Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, Casey is back to his normal self today, just hoping no one else gets it! Great news about Caitlin and at least it's all over and done with now. I'm kinda hoping af will hurry up now as my boobs have been burning all aft and eve, v uncomfortable! Still no sign though so I've reached 11 dpo nearly:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

So - how are you today? Thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes So how are doing? Xxxxxxx
Spotting this morn so AF is on the way, disappointed but at least I got to 11 dpo this time. Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - yay at your longer LP. AFM - as I predicted temp gone back down. Confusing. Expected cross hairs to be taken out. Expecting af as feel a bit crampy. 

Regina - how are you? Much movement?

Lisa - hope the roads are clear and you have a lovely time in Wales.

Fi how are you?


----------



## josie1234

Becks - yay at your longer LP. AFM - as I predicted temp gone back down. Confusing. Expected cross hairs to be taken out. Expecting af as feel a bit crampy. 

Regina - how are you? Much movement?

Lisa - hope the roads are clear and you have a lovely time in Wales.

Fi how are you?


----------



## josie1234

Don't know why that came up twice.

Sorry to hear about the spotting Becks but hopefully your cycle is getting more settled x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I saw your temp drop, I've seen charts on ff with this kind of temp spike as well as the dips. I think I'm going to have trouble falling now a year older but onwards and upwards. Must really concentrate in loosing weight as that's gone to pot being stuck in in all this bad weather. Dh joined the gym yest so will sart doing my walking again wether it's raining or not! I feel crampy today too:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Try to stay positive hun. You can do exercises at home also and a lot of it is what you eat. Write down what you eat over a few days. You can use apps on your phone such as myfitnesspal. It makes you conscious of what you are eating and you can put on there exercise that you do. 

Resistance training increases metabolism. Don't need to go and buy weights. Can use tins or bottles of water or your body weight. Start off with low reps ie squats with bicep curls. Feet slightly wider than shoulder-width apart, weights in front of hips palms facing forward. Push bum back as if you are sitting down making sure knees do not go past toes. Keeps abs in pulling belly button to spine and back straight, chest up. As you come dow bring weights towards shoulders keeping elbows in at sides. Push through heels to come up to standing squeezing bottom as you come up and lower weights to start position. Do 10 reps . I will add more exercises in a bit as I am doing this on phone so will go in laptop x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) that's really appreciated, I need the help lol. I've just got that ap, you're right you can "forget" a lot of what you eat!! All v good advice, I have two fitness videos will start them as well xxxx


----------



## josie1234

You don't have to spend an hour exercising. Every little helps. Just make small changes to your eating habits. Drink plenty of water. Make small changes every day. Make small goals ie lose 1-2 lbs a week and this will lead to the long term goal being achieved. Have something to aim for/a challenge. I normally take part in Race for Life every year and you can walk that or run it. It is 5 km and raises money for cancer research. One girl who comes to my bootcamp who had previously had a miscarriage and after losing 32 lbs she is now 17 weeks pregnant


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

So - how are you today?

Becks - sorry about spotting but yay for longer lp

Josie - I bet you can't wait to start afresh with a new cycle

Afm - no temp today woke up 37.99 great I'm ill on this day of all days got a really sore throat never get sore throat- so I'm trying to motivate myself when all I want to do is go back to bed.

On phone so love to you all

X


----------



## Oasis717

Feel better soon Fi! Not sure when af will show as spotting after bd and had stopped now but expect it today or tomorrow:) xxx
Jo am loving that ap! Have put all my details in and it shows you exactly what to do, how many calories you need to lose and every time you eat it takes it off daily allowance, brilliant! My diet lately has been appalling and when I think back to how I used to be a few yrs ago I've come a long way of the track, at 36 I was a size 8, drank loads water, ate lots of salmon, eggs, low fat dairy. Now I don't drink water at all (just had a glass for the first time in ages) drink diet coke, prob get dehydrated a lot, eat crap. Well that ends today! It's easy with a young baby to grab rubbish instead of proper food when rushing but I'm going to make time to eat properly and look after myself. I'm more a size 16 than 14 now and I hate it! Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - glad that you like the app. The hardest bit is remembering to enter stuff on but it is good that you can scan labels as well as entering items in. Plus it gives you extra calories when you exercise.

Yes, drinking more water is important. I will put more exercises on in a bit x


----------



## josie1234

Aw Fi - hope you are feeling better soon hun.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, I stopped bleeding last night, but im having cramps :( i've been off the internet and just downloading lots of programmes to take my mind off things... I still have VERY painful boobies :/

Sorry I was trying to catch up on all the convo.. Becks I gained 5 stone 2 yrs ago from medication and I have lost 4st 4lbs since last march from coming off meds but also changing my eating.... I changed all plates to smaller plates and bulked all my meals up with VEG and SALAD.. mainly green veg and tons of carrots as I told myself that's what babies need... not only that its brightly coloured and makes your brain think you have a lot more on the plate when there are lots of colours... Also I eat quorn not meat, so that is greatly reduced with fat.. I stopped picking at the food and do my shopping online now and stop myself from popping into tesco/asda daily.. If I do I take a shopping list and CASH only to cover that list.. Im a person that would see something n think oh will just grab that and not think about eating plans. Also NEVER shop on an empty stomach. I've not done any exercise really apart from moving home in dec.. but walking daily I would really get the last few lbs off... Also I heard drinking milk daily helps with it and healthy oils olive oil daily... so I have Almond milk with weetabix and olive oil and balsamic vinegar on some salads (drizzle). Also if I have a sweet tooth at night I drink an options drinking chocolate and nibble 1 ginger biscuit and thats it.. takes my sweet nagging away... but the best thing of all is I buy TONS of mineral water, 2lts bottles and store in fridge and top up a smaller bottle when im off out somewhere... I stopped ALL fizzy drinks, thats when I saw the main part of my weight loss.. when I lost 3stone thats when I 1st got pregnant last yr.. so that made me want to lose more and got pregnant dec and now.. so I think weight loss deffo had something to help me.. just hope thats a little of some advice you may pinch if its of any use :)

Sorry to hear you have af visiting..

I will have to memorise everyones names.. Im Tanya :)

Garfie - hope your well soon :)

Jo Thank you... just waiting now dunno whats happening again... just seen chart.. any signs either way?

Thanks Dan xx

Just waiting now @left<<< :( its stopped again..(dunno peoples real names)

If I missed anyone sorry.. I have a bad memory xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tanya - well done at losing the weight hun. Hope you take it easy today. Left is Regina xxx


----------



## josie1234

In response to your question, no signs of anything at the moment. Might get some hpt's later. Just hate seeing BFN's though so will wait to test. feel like this cycle is never going to end.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Jo, see I would be at Tesco now buying the 2 pack tests for under £4 they are the best I think... I know what you mean.. but at least it stops my mine thinking. And my mind does not stop... ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Tanya! Great to know your name:) I'm Becks (just think of David Beckham I'm terrible with names so word association helps lol) really glad you've stopped bleeding. Let's hope it stays away. You've got great symptoms so every reason to think positively:) well done for the weight loss and you sound super healthy now, I reall want to get back to how I used to be food wise, what with the three pregnancies I've not had a drop of alcohol since April 2012 so nearly 2 years now! And I drank diet fizzy drink but even so it's not great for you is it. The suns out for once so will def walk today too. Thanks for all the advice ladies xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks, taking it hour by hour at moment..x

I wish it was sunny here.. its heavy drizzle.. the most miserable winter in years!!! Think we have had 3 days sun since december... glad I had a SAD lamp it has helped me lots. x


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Sorry about the spotting, but that's great your LP is longer. Hopefully next month it will be even longer. 

Jo - Sorry about the temp drop and cramping, but, if nothing else, hopefully you will soon have a new cycle to start. With all the positive signs you've seen recently, your next cycle is sure to be more balanced. 

Fi - I hope you feel better very soon.

So - :hugs: Great job at losing weight. I hope the bleeding was just a scare, and you'll have great numbers Friday.

Lisa - I'm glad Caitlin is better. Enjoy your trip. 

I lost 20 pounds a couple years ago. I used myfitnesspal then. Loved it. I put 10 back on after I hurt my knee, and now I think I've put the other 10 plus some back on since my last miscarriage. I had hoped to motivate myself to lose it again at that point, while I was having to wait to try, but I think I was more down in the dumps and just indulged myself too much. Like you, Becks, I was a size 8 before getting pregnant with DS4, dropped back down to a 10 or 12 while breastfeeding, but then managed to balloon up after stopping BF and now am between a 14 and 16 too. :nope: I keep telling myself to change eating habits, but I'm having a really hard time with my willpower right now which is usually not an issue once I set my mind to something, so apparently I don't actually have the want to yet even though I look at myself and hate it, and I can't figure out why. :shrug:


----------



## josie1234

Opk
 



Attached Files:







20140219_145309.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I could of written that myself! I was never overweight til my first mc in 2012, have always been slim apart from when carrying dd 13 and had such severe SPD that I was sofa bound and ballooned! But I went to Slimming World and lost 4 stone back down to 9 st 1 then for some reason I found it hard to stop and ended up a size 6 and 8st 4 (at 5ft 7) with a 23" waist. Lord knows what my waist is now! I get so depressed about my weight it ruins my willpower and I end up eating crap in a vicious circle, I'm def NOT happy at size 14/16:( definitely time to take control I think!xxxx 

Tanya that's the best attitude, rooting for you and your lo xxx 
Jo that's a v positive opk!! Those tablets have done wonders and yes even if af comes your next cycle will hopefully be even better:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's a great positive, Jo!

I'm not happy this size either. Hate to look at myself in the mirror. Probably doesn't help DH says "I don't think you're fat. You're sexy." etc. I love him for loving me so much it doesn't matter what I look like, he still thinks I'm sexy. But at the same time I think he's lost his mind, and I so don't like myself but continue to be lazy. I know just changing my eating habits would make a huge difference.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol snap!!! I offer to lend dh my glasses cause he tells me I'm not fat and I'm beautiful and sexy so a part of my mind I'm sure thinks oh well why bother then and as lovely as it is it doesn't help! My shower is opposite a big mirror and I do not like getting out the shower I actually don't look:( I really must, for once and all, do something and stick to it. As much as I don't want anyone else to feel like this I'm really glad you understand Crystal xxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Ps your chart is looking fab Crystal!! Xx


----------



## crysshae

I feel the same. Hate that you're going through it too, but like knowing I'm understood. We'll get there! Just gotta get off our butts and quit eating all that stuff we enjoy too much. :flower:

Thanks about the chart. Trying not to read too much into it right now. Refusing to buy tests so I won't be tempted to test early. 

My sore nipples got worse for a couple days - Ouch! - and today they are tapering off but still a bit painful. As far back as I can remember, I have never had that before, except when breastfeeding.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. Bought some superdrug tests as that was nearer so may test tomorrow. 

I know it is hard when you feel down about yourself especially when you have been through such a tough time but you've got to make a start sometime and better now than later. Even if you just do a bit and increase every time. I am just finishing off a workout for you and will enclose it


----------



## Soanxious

Just dreading my wee times Jo :( x

Crystal Im not going back till tuesday for more bloods, but way I am feeling I will know my outcome by weekend :( x

I have had a massive op on my face and I have not even bothered looking at the results yesterday.. Im just walking past the mirror not caring.. I was going to take a shower..glam up.. do hair n make up and show new nose off.. but as I still have 2 black eyes I will leave it a few more days...

Nice that our fella's still like us with blobby bits hey. then again some men are concious about their weight too I know mine is but I like my men chunky not skinny... so im happy with him his weight.... does an overweight man cause sperm problems? we have no problem getting pregnant its just me keeping them in my womb :( x


----------



## Soanxious

Ooooo exciting times Jo :) yeah I think all supermarket and own brands are more or less the same arn't they?


----------



## josie1234

So - I know what you mean, every time you go for a wee it is a worry. Did you manage to watch any of your stuff and pass the time? I really hope things are ok for you hun. You have had a lot of things to deal with lately but I am looking forward to seeing a pic of your new nose. Hope the black eyes go soon. 

My DH has put weight on (think it is my cake baking) but also with him living away, the food in the mess is rubbish so he eats in the block, microwave food. I do tell him to batch cook and take stuff with him but he can't be bothered. He takes stuff that I put in freezer (left overs lol). Working shifts too is hard as he doesn't really find time to exercise and he is so tired when he comes home what with driving and BD'ing lol.

Yes, it can cause sperm problems but he was checked and he is fine. Just me. Too old :-( But I tell you, this peri menopause is not going to get me down. This cycle has given me some hope. 

Ok, ladies I have enclosed the workout. If you have any medical issues, make sure you get clearance from GP first. Start off doing what you can so don't worry about doing it all in one go. Just do a bit to start and then work up. I have done a warm up (at the top) and I will also enclose some stretches but if you have any questions just ask.

Good luck (obviously if you are pregnant - do not be doing this)
 



Attached Files:







Home Workout 1.pdf
File size: 273 KB
Views: 2









COOL DOWN STRETCHES.pdf
File size: 312.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josie1234

Yes, I think supermarket/store ones are the same. No symptoms for me, cramps have gone. If AF is due I normally get sore back, nausea and cramps, oh and really bad depression/teary. I had the depression/teary a few days ago but no symptoms.


----------



## Oasis717

Me too Crystal! Yes we definitely have got to sort this out! We can cheer each other on!:) xxxxxx
Jo thanks so much for taking the time to do those workouts, will def be taking your advice, you're the expert:) I know I can do it, it's just sticking to it! Dh put on weight giving up smoking last year but it just drops off him (git) lol. And me too I don't like skinny men! Xxxx
Tanya can't wait to see your new nose! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

You are welcome, I am here to help. You will feel so much better for doing it, not just looking better but mentally too. Don't keep putting it off, just make a start. Even if it is only one exercise on day 1. You keep adding on and you will feel the benefits. I put my gym kit on then know I have to go and do something.

Let me know how you get on.

Yes, I like my men to be stocky, rugby players, hmmmm.:cloud9:


----------



## josie1234

Edited

Please read the forum rules


> Do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Jo. That's very helpful.

Becks - Yes we can! 

Tanya - I'll be watching for your show off pics.


----------



## josie1234

I was just looking on the first page (lists of people on this thread). So - if you look on it, it gives me hope to see the rainbow babies on there.

I am happy for my first name to be put on there, Lisa if you have time to put it on. Anyone heard from the others? Wonder how they are getting on.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm here :winkwink: still waiting :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bless you Regina!! We are all waiting with you:) xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw hun, hope the little fella comes tonight/tomorrow xxxx


----------



## crysshae

He'll be here soon! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks girls :) after tonight only one more sleep :) or lack of lol !!! But I tell ya something in the last few weeks he has been so bloody active every night seriously non stop for hours , moochin legs , arms , bum , rolls he seriously feels like a bag of eels !!!!!! He will be a nighttime wiggler !!!!!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Jo - I've caught up with films on my sky+ box..and going to watch some downloaded homeland when I go into bed. :) im having a very lazy day as I am to scared to wander around... I will upload before during and after pics when I am sorted and able to do my make up lol.. and yup has to be a nice chunky rugby man type..mm mm mm

Becks - I was excited to see it.. then once I had cast off I just felt blurgh!.. I can't touch it at the moment..its still painful and feels "ODD" and I still have to put the cast on at nights. I can't wait to feel feminine again..by glamming up a little :)

Crystal - Im funny looking mind.. ;)

Regina - the last few days seem to draaaaaaaaag don't they.. :) good luck for when he does come along.. does sound like he will be a night time baby


----------



## Oasis717

Will really look forward to seeing a pic Tanya and will be great when the pain and swelling have gone and you can see the end result, you are brave! I've watched the op a few times on the tele. Ouch!! Xxx
Still no af although got cramps now. Looks like I'm going to reach 12dpo:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks another day.. nice one.. :) when will you test if you go another day or 2?

AS for seeing operations on nose.. me too.. I had the closed procedure this time and its far worse for bruising and pain than an open one.. as I had the open last time and didn't hurt half as much as this but I did have a rhinoplasty on top.. thats the worse bit of pain for me.. :( x


----------



## dancareoi

Hey girls, I've been AWOL for a few hours and there's a million pages to read! Will read in more detail when I get time!

I'm happy to add name to front page if everyone's happy with that?

Tanya (so?) hang in there, all is not lost. We drove past Cardiff today on m4 and the weather was horrible, so wet and dismal! Chucking it down in Tenby tonight !

Becks, still in there, don't give up yet

Jo still not sure with you! (Acupuncture !! )

Fi, hope you are well

Regina- come on little Seany we're waiting

I feel so sad hearing about that poor little baby in Carmarthenshire who has died at 6 days old, probably by the family dog

Watching bbc Wales tonight which did more on the story than main news and I had tears in my eyes, that poor family. What a tragic waste of a beautiful life, I need to stop thinking about that beautiful little baby girl in the picture they are showing , it breaks my heart.

Little Eliza-Mae another angel in heaven xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I dunno ladies I know I'm out I've got spotting after bd and af cramps! But it's ok I'm happy I've reached 12 dpo, give me a good chance for trying the next few months xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Dan, my boobs are hurting far more today but passing brown dishcharge tonight.. just dont know :(

You're staying in Tenby? Beautiful! my favourite part of Wales. Im in Caerphilly the land of the Crumbling castle next to Cardiff :) You down on holidays? x


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no Becks :( but like you said its hopefully meaning more of a chance in future :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya, really hoping that brown discharge eases for you, it's so early still, could all be normal, try to stay strong:) you're doing all the right things. Must get some sleep we've been watching films all night! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya we are in saudersfoot and we come down every school holiday. We love it.

My DH and I have been coming here together for the last 25 years!

How's everyone today?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lisa hope you're ok. Still no af and no more spotting, odd! I know I'm not pregnant as temps not high enough so I guess my lp will maybe be longer? Xxx
Jo dh has downloaded the ap too, he loves it, we've just been scanning bar codes for our breakfasts, how clever? He's joined a gym and starts today so we are going to do this together. I know he loses weight much much faster than me (he lost 28lb in 3 weeks at Slimming World in 2012 whereas I lost 11!) but he's a man and 16 years younger so I'm just gunna do my best and stick to the calories allowed and add my exercise everyday. Quite excited now! I will do my walk when he gets back from the gym to take over with the kids. Watch this space lol xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, im still plodding around same as yesterday... :(

Saundersfoot is lovely too.. My ex inlaws had a lovely caravan there..only thing I missed during divorce haha!

Becks, men and younger people always lose it faster... to be honest it stays off longer if you lose it slower.. slow and steady is the way to go.. eat less cals work out more and it should come off steadily :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope so Tanya! I know I can't stay like this any longer, I want the slim me back:) dh fault for being too good a cook and making me too happy lol xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I am not lucky enough to have a man that can cook.. his idea of cooking me something is crumpets with marmite!

My boobs are not as painful today :(


----------



## Oasis717

Lol well I love crumpets!! Don't worry my symptoms came and went ALL the time in the early days, I scared myself over and over every time my sickness disappeared or I felt absolutely fine! I must of thought it was all over about 10 times:( that's the sad thing about mc, pregnancy after is never the same but honestly my symptoms were on and off so try not to worry hunnixxx dh is a fantastic cook and cooks every night, I've just made him lunch after he's been to the gym and he asked was it his birthday lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Yay for 12 dpo. So much better than last cycle so far! I know you say you're out, but are you still testing? Sounds like you are off to a great start already on your losing weight journey! 

So - I agree with everything Becks said. All symptoms are on and off in the early weeks. We just read so much more into it after a MC. I hope that's all this is for you, just on and off symptoms, and that your little rainbow will arrive in about 8 months. 

Jo and Fi - How are you today?

Lisa - Have fun!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks and Crystal... I really hope thats the case... im even sniffing things like coffee that I hate when pregnant... and thinking hmmm now is that smelling nice or horrid? I just think it was the low hgc reading and this flaming loss I have :( so wish we could enjoy every minute we are pregnant.. and treasure it for as long as possible.. Instead worrying :( xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya, unfortunately, we can't help but worry:( I will be exactly the same if I'm lucky enough to fall again, it's such a shame that mc takes the pleasure out of future pregnancies:( but you've got fab symptoms xxxxxx
Thanks Crystal but I've given up testing! My temps are too low for pregnancy and I've had a tiny bit of spotting after walking along with af cramps so I'm def out but that's ok, I want to get this bloody weight off anyway lol. I did an hours walk inc hill walks and me and dh are sticking to the calories on the ap so we'll see what happens when I weigh myself in a week xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Sorry its only short, been working all day in gym and then got to rush out to take bootcamp. Felt a bit out of it today, thought I felt ok but really spaced out lol (more than normal). BFN this morning on Superdrug HPT. No symptoms.

Great Becks, so glad that you are putting things into action and if DH doing it too, it's good, keeps you both motivated. So - how are you hun. Regina - any signs? 

Fi, Lisa - how are you doing? Will check through thread later to answer any questions.

DH home this morning and slept til 4.15 pm today, he must have been tired. Catch you lovely ladies later xxx


----------



## Oasis717

You are such a busy bee Jo! Hope you feel more yourself later:) sorry about the bfn:( same here so I gave up testing. xxxx yes makes it much easier with dh doing it too, he's a huge chocoholic so if he's not eating it then I'm not either lol. Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :)sorry about bfn Jo but those tabs have defo improved your cycle . So hang in there girl its hard but just try take it one day at a time . 

AFM : more waiting till 6am ( 11 hours ) and I'm off to the hospital for induction . I've come to terms with it now so just hoping the gel works and our dear Sean only needs a nudge in the right direction :) can't believe next time I come home it will be with him ( please God ) there is still a part of me that does not believe this is real and I won't relax totally till he is safely in my arms . So ladies think of me and if ya pray say a quick one to the man upstairs that my LO arrives safe n sound :)


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Regina I can't believe it's almost time!!! I'm so so v excited for you. It won't be long before you're holding your precious lo in your arms. There's no feeling in the world can beat it. Thinking of you. Wishing you a speedy labour and sending you masses of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sending prayers for both of you, Regina. Sean will be in your arms very soon. There is no love like it. :flower:


----------



## garfie

Good luck Regina not long now Hun hang in there we will all be there in spirit cheering you on - come on Sean mama wants to meet you:flower:

Will catch up with all you ladies tomorrow - the Brits were fab! I'm tired
and still not well - but so glad I made the effort :winkwink:

Sorry for the bfns:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Just a quickie to say Regina, love and hugs for tomorrow.

When you are PAL or PARL the joy of pregnancy is taken away and replaced by 9 months of constant worrying.

Regina, once Sean is safely in your arms, all that worrig fades into be distance and you become overwhelmed by love you have never known before.

I have done it 4 times and nothing beats that moment of seeing your baby for the first time and holding them. I would do it again tomorrow and the day after and the day after that ( well if DH hadn't had the snip and I was a bit younger!)


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks everyone , I'm so excited now not quite sure how ill sleep but ill try !!!! Ill keep ya all posted :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Regina How exciting!!!! Sending positive strong vibes and prayers your way to get you through labour.. Enjoy the moment when you see them for the 1st time :) x

Becks - im feeling like im losing my symptoms, im guilty of googling too... stayed off here as Im doing my own head in... nice to see you have started with weight loss fitness etc :) hope you lose the lbs as you want too...

Jo you are a busy bee arn't you! :)

im now on sofa as OH in bed sleeping and I can't sleep.. got my dog at my feet dreaming wishing I was sleeping too as everyone else in the house is :(

xx


----------



## Oasis717

I just got up to hang my washing up and put some bottles in the steriliser for when Brooklyn wakes in the morning, most people would just go back to sleep lol, Tanya I felt the same with Brooklyn I really did, there was a period where I felt completely normal for a week! Not at all pregnant and it worried the life out of me! With ds 5 I was constantly constantly ill with no let up and my boobs hurt for 3 months solid at first. With Brooklyn it was completely different and I even started a thread in here saying 7 weeks and just can't shake this bad feeling!!! But I was wrong thankfully:) hope that helps a little. I know how hard it is to stay positive. It's so worrying. But I am proof!! Thank you, that was my first full day sticking to a diet, I came in under my calorie allowance and feel now I can carry on and do this xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

What's the APP for the diet?

Forgot to say , we tried Caitlin with her first solids yesterday, a little bit of baby porridge. There wasn't a lot but she ate it all and looked like she wanted more! Will try her again later!


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, Lisa - the app is myfitnesspal. Becks - that is great that you are feeling positive and really motivated with it. Keep us updated. 

So - It is so hard when you think about things and easier said than done but try to stay positive.

Fi - how are you today?

Regina - thinking of you hun and can't wait to see pics xxxxx

AFM - day got so much worse yesterday but will update you all later on. I have been awake since 2, just go up to take some paracetemol as I have got really bad headache. I will try to go back to sleep but no doubt I will be awake.


----------



## Left wonderin

On no Jo hope things get better for you xxxxxxx I'm up having tea and toast , quick shower and I'm off to the hospital eeeeeeeeek . I'm so excited to meet this LO I ha bent really thought about the labour or pain ..........................


----------



## josie1234

So excited for you. Hope he makes a speedy appeaeance xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, so excited for you. Good luck . Don't worry about the labour, it won't last forever and the reward is worth every second of it. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I totally agree it will all be over before you know it Regina! Xxx
Great about the solids Lisa, times flying by, they will be walking before we know it lol. Xx
Sorry you feel so rough Jo, hoping the painkillers help. Xx
Still no af but another huge drop in temp so surely it can't be long! At least now I'm at 13dpo:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm back from the Brit Awards - was it good? - :nope: it was bloody amazing - :haha:

So I've tried to catch up with you chatty ladies

Sorry to say I'm just your average Joe:haha: we bought a ticket and went - we was looking to see where the band Basteille were playing next and they had sold out - but there was still tickets for Brit Awards (were they were playing) with10 minutes those tickets had gone as well - so we consider ourselves very lucky.:happydance:

Jo - sorry you aren't feeling great - me neither must be lots of things going around - hats off for you still managing to work:hugs:

Becks - What dis your LP used to be (or did you get pg first time temping) I can't remember :dohh:

So - How are things today hun?

Regina - Can't wait for the pics of Sean :happydance::happydance:

AFM - Did you know I went to the Brit Awards:haha: it was an amazing atmosphere and so sureal being in the same room as so many stars I mean Kylie, Beyonce, Katy Perry, Ellie Golding oh wow I was star struck:blush: for those of you who watched it on the TV (I did when I got back and relived every moment) when the camera zoomed out a little and you saw the stage but couldn't make out faces that was my view (but there were the big tv screens all around anyway).

During the day when we went to collect the tickets the 02 arena was packed (people hanging around just in case a star popped by) there were people sat with flasks and blankets (again I felt quite good to be walking upto security for my ticket):happydance: we collected our tickets after going through 6 lots of security and finally got a wristband put on - yeah we were going to the Brits:happydance:

Hubby and I went for a bite to eat as time was ticking on and we needed to be back by 6:dohh: so we was walking out of the arena and I saw a big group of security with a man in the middle I said to hubby isn't that er......oh whats his face...... as we was walking by - when I finally remembered it was only Nile Rogers :dohh: anyway not to worry.

We got to the hotel - eventually and checked in - London is a nightmare to drive around it takes forever. I sent hubby out for a bottle of wine thinking there had to be a corner shop near by - and I went to bed (still had a fever:blush:) Half an hour later he came back (no corner shop in sight:haha:) and I was starting to feel a little bit better the :sleep: must have done me some good:happydance:

We got ready and I must say I think we scrubbed up well - hubby took a pic of me on the red carpet so I will see if I can get it to show you:wacko:

As we was going into the O2 we saw what looked like some men in helmets (takes all sorts I guess) hmmm not Dr Who fans - we had only just walked past DAFT PUNK:haha:

Also I felt really good about how I looked (not often I get a chance to dress up) and we passed this group of teenage lads (obviously star spotting) and one of them said to me "you look fabulous darling" :haha: cheeky little man!

The only down side about the Brits (and it is only a small thing - but when you get to my age:haha:) we were told we had 3 minutes to get to the loo and back - or security may hold you out of the arena for a while:wacko: well if Harry out of One Direction can't get back in time - what chance have us ladies got - have you seen a queue for a ladies loo:haha: 

We left the Brits on a high and was up dancing - we then got the ferry back to the hotel - I went into the bathroom changed into my sexy undies (from Valentine) and came out all ready to find hubby :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Never mind there was always tomorrow - we weren't due to check out until 12.00:happydance: - I was starting to feel feverish again - so didn't sleep to well (besides I was on a high):winkwink:

Morning came - we were both a bit groggy (him through drink) me just generally aches all over - but I was determined and hubby said oh my did you sleep in them last night and I missed it (result) until............ the fire alarm went off (sheesh we was in the Hilton what:wacko:) so we had to get up get dressed and meet at the point - there had been someone smoking in their room - great! - so I have decided the sexy undies are going away for a very long time (they must be jinxed) although I still had the bottom half on (as I had to get dressed quickly) and guess what it worked :happydance: he saw them at bedtime - I was shattered - he was wide awake - he won.:haha:

So for now I am at CD 13 and no clue whether or not I have Ovulated - one thing though my fever has broken but it has left me feeling :sleep: would love to go back to bed but with two children to look after (on their holidays) that isn't going to happen:haha:

Have a great day ladies sorry my update wasn't more exciting:winkwink:

:hugs:

x


----------



## josie1234

Wow, Fi loved your post. Sounded amazing. Glad that the undies finally worked, talk about things getting in the way lol. Hope you are feeling refreshed and better soon.

I am ok, just very tired. The reason why yesterday was so bad was because a lady who has been coming to my bootcamp (and lost 32 lbs), the pregnant one, came to bootcamp last night with her boyfriend (who takes part), was doing one of the easier exercises that I plan for her and gush, a lot of water came out. Talk about panic. She was obviously upset and her bf drove her to hospital which luckily is few mins away. God, I was a state. Stopped bootcamp and rushed home (also near hospital) and changed and ran round the corner to the hospital. Waited in A&E reception and asked after her (as she is also a friend). They let me go and see her after waiting 50 mins and she was in a side room and to cut a very long story short, the water was the amniotic fluid and they checked her out and could see a foot coming out of her (cervix I think) and doing a scan the heartbeat was still there. She is 15 weeks so they said it was not good news and she was going through mc. God, it was so horrible to see her going through it. I left at 9.30 (been there an hour and a half) when they were taking her up to midwives. I was devastated for her (she is 32 and this is her 3rd mc). She had a scan last week as she had a few niggles and everything was fine. The doctor did say the exercising didn't cause it.


----------



## garfie

Josie - OMG - how awful for her - a foot - how scary - all mine have been earlier losses so I can't imagine how she must be feeling - but I'm so pleased she has a friend like you :hugs:

No wonder you are tired hun - that kind of thing goes around and around in your head. I hope you manage to get :sleep::sleep: today.

Yeah the Brits were amazing and so pleased we finally managed it - as just done another OPK and deff NEG - so I guess I will have to wait and see what temps do over the next few days:wacko:

:hugs: and a special one for your friend :hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

OMG Jo!!! :hugs: thats horrific!!! I burst into tears reading that!!! :cry:

I feel for you her and her partner :( xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I am just the same, im trying not to think negative xx

Fi WOW What an amazing time at the Brits, I didn't know you could buy tickets for that I thought it was the rich famous and competition winners etc that went there and to get them within 10 mins you were so lucky.. sounds amazing and a funny post.! Be great to see the Photo on the red carpet :D

Regina Good luck today... hope you have a safe speedy labour :) x


----------



## josie1234

Sorry to upset you. Thanks for the hugs though. Yes it has been going around in my head. Brought back horrible memories. I really feel fir her and don't want to force myself on her. Hopefully she knows where I am if she needs anything. The female doctor was lovely. So kind.

I am looking forward to the pic Fi. Lovely to dress up. 

How is everyone else today? Becks good that your LP is longer. 

No temp taken this morning.


----------



## tillyttc

hi iam new to this but feel the need to talk to someone other than my hubby ! my story so far , iam 40 years old and in 2007 I lost a baby at 15 weeks no heart beat found was the crappiest time ever we then went on to try for 4 years and got nothing I gave up and thought was never ment to be 1 then low and behold I fell pregnant in jan this year ! was in utter shock but so so happy that did not last long as I lost it at 6 weeks ! but its has given us re-newed hope and we are uping are game in trying for another in march as I had to let one cycle go by before we could try again ! I ovulated 14 days after the first day of bleeding from m/c which was fantastic thought my body was going to be a mess but got straight back in to its normal cycle iam now due on in 2-3 days 1 cant wait to start again will ov any where from the 9-12 of march iam so ready cant wait for hubby to get home as he works away and is only home every 7-8 weeks hes worked his leave round me lol fingers crossed and hoping last time wasn't a flook ! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Tilly, I am 41 and have 3 grown up kids, myself and my partner of 2.5 yrs want a child and I fell pregnant last October, but lost the baby at 6 weeks, then I fell pregnant again Jan and lost that one on 17th Jan I was 4 weeks, I got pregnant straight away as they told me I could try straight away as my last mc was so early, and I got a positive result last week, I have had some brown discharge on n off last few days so I don't know what is happening to this pregnancy, all I can say is, since I got pregnant last october I have got pregnant so much easier since so there is hope you will get pregnant, I am older than you so maybe that's why im struggling to keep them, but some women have healthy pregnancys after a mc. And wow he's taking time away from work around you ovulate? Have you tried OPK's? I use an APP on my phone called mydays I use that and it seems to be spot on as since using it I have got pregnant 3 times. Good luck :)


----------



## tillyttc

thank you so much for replying ! I started bleeding on the 27 of jan and I used the clear blue ov kit the smily face on on the 9th off feb and got my smily face which lasted two days so af should not be long off iam hoping ive researching about early loss as in between 4-8 weeks pg and have been told that chaste berry is great for fertility as it help your body produce more of the hormone which supports the pregnancy in those first few weeks its also helps ovulation become more regular!
my husband is doing his part from across the seas lol hes been on line and is taking his vitamins having 2 squares of plain choccy a days lol I looked that one up and yes its fantasic from your mans little swimmers .x


----------



## tillyttc

i have my fingers crossed that you have a sticky little bean in there and it stays that way all the baby dust in the land at you and more besides lol xxx


----------



## tillyttc

and have just down loaded that app to my phone thank you will come in handy . xx


----------



## garfie

Tilly - so sorry for your losses - welcome to this thread:hugs:

Do you temp hun - a lot of us ladies use Fertility Friend just click on anyone who has a chart in their signature and it will take you straight there:winkwink:

I have had a few losses as well - so I wish you luck when you test? are you like most of us on here a POAS addict:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly there are loads of women here that can help you and give you ideas.. I've not got around to temping yet... if this does not happen for me this time I may do that as an added bonus. Sounds like your both prepared and ready to go.. I wish you tons of luck too and thanks.. im praying this one sticks x


----------



## tillyttc

thank you garfie , iam not temping as I did It for three years and drove me to distraction ! just using ov tests clear blue digis and listerning to my body, have been and brought agnus cactus today and the woman in the health shop was very helpful ! will take it starting today up till I ovulate so watch this space lol xx


----------



## tillyttc

and yes I am a poas fanatic when I fell pregnant in jan I did loads they all came up saying pregnant 1-2 weeks then I did one last one to double check and said not pregnant then I panicked and wish I never done it ! have learnt my lesson will not test before af is due this next time will try and stay strong lol


----------



## Soanxious

agnus cactus is what I started taking in November :) forgot about that


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Oh no! I'm so sorry about your friend's loss. Sending prayers of comfort for them. I hope you feel better soon and get some relief from your headache.

Regina - Good luck today! Can't wait to see pics of your bundle of joy!

Becks - I see AF came. So you had a 12 day LP this time around? Much better! Now you just need to be ready when that BFP comes!

Fi - Sounds like you had a blast. Loved the story. Fingers crossed for you this month. Glad the fever left you. 

So - How are you feeling today? It's perfectly normal for symptoms to come and go. They did with all of our pregnancies. We just seem to notice it more and read more into it after loss. 

Tilly - I'm so sorry for your losses. Welcome here. This is a great group of supportive ladies. 

AFM - Pretty sure I'm out. Feeling a bit crampy here and there today which I usually wouldn't expect until the day before AF (AF should be Sunday or Monday). I hope it doesn't show up early.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Crystal, yes af got me but I knew with my temps it was coming anyway and tbh I really need to shift some weight first lol. Was a bit disappointed but that was another 5 days on my lp. Hopefully it gives me some hope for the future:) I hope you're not out hunni, keeping my fingers crossed!! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Crystal, still having creamy/brown discharge along with less symptoms :( now a heavy feeling in uterus :( xx

Becks af caught up then, :( maybe this is the best time to lose some extra lbs and the incentive? thats what I done, I kept thinking every month im not I will aim to lose some more lbs x

Im about to take DS to youth club and ready to watch the Rugby :)


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I'm really hoping the discharge stops xxxx yes I'm def gunna think that way. I'm sure being overweight won't help my chances either. I only had time for a half hour walk as Casey (ds 5) had a two hour party but at least I still went! The app is brilliant. It's really helping:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope the discharge stops too, Tanya, and that the heavy feeling is actually a good sign. 

Becks - 30 minutes is great. Keep it up!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal! Definitely:) dh has just cooked a chicken stir fry, delicious:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and yes that heavy feeling is what I had with Brooklyn it's a good sign Tanya! I felt like I was carrying a weight around:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly, welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your previous loss. I have heard that when you stop ttc then you do fall pg. How easy is that?? Wish I could just forget about ttc. I am 44 this April and DH is 46. We have been ttc forever - 2008 and I did get pg in 2012 when I had forgotten about trying and was planning my life on leaving the RAF after 25 years. Unfortunately that ended in mc in Jun 12 (about 11 weeks, baby's heart had stopped at 9 weeks). Due to my irregular periods recently I had bloods and docs have said I am peri-menopausal and that's it. No more can be done! So I have recently started taking Ova Boost, Agnus Castus and Don Quai and seem to have made a difference with regard to pos opks. As you can see from my chart, it is one hell of a cycle. Definitely going to book appointment with acupuncturist.


Sounds like you have things covered. What job does your DH do? It is good that he can get back for your ov. How good is that? My DH is in the Army and lives away for 4 days and comes home for 4 days but because I don't know when I am ov, it is difficult. It is good that your body got straight back into a cycle. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks / Crystal - I get creamy with a string of brown now n again.. sorry if tmi... so the heavyness is a good sign? I hope so... I just done another test on these stupid dip tests as they never go darker so I thought but darker than yesterdays... and its a normal wee not a held out one.. I have like stretching feeling too...and a pinch... im still more or less resting up. but all other symptoms have gone.. just hope they will come back..

Becks little and often is good, even if you only manage 15 mins its better than nothing... :)

Any news on Regina? hope its all going smoothly :D


----------



## Oasis717

It's def a good sign Tanya, I know the discharge is worrying and I do hope it stops soon but it can be normal. Has anyone mentioned a scan? Because I had two back to back losses before Brooklyn my doctor referred me for a scan at 7 weeks. We saw a tiny little bean that looked like a little turtle lol and the flicker of a little heartbeat:) nothing is too much info hunni. You can ask anything. My dip tests only went as dark as the control well into the first few weeks! They are notorious for that. Yes I wonder how Regina is? Hope all is ok with her bless her. Been watching a film best get so e sleep! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly, so sorry for your losses. You are in a good place here to help you through.

In 2012 I had a loss at 17 weeks ( HB stopped at 13-14 and LO was born sleeping 12-1-12) and a loss at 9 weeks.

Then last September at the age of 42 my beautiful little rainbow was born.

I had scans at 7, 8 , 9, 11 , 12, 13 and 14 weeks.

I also was having acupuncture for 2 months before I got pg and all the way through my pg to 36 weeks 

Tanya hope all is ok. Brown is better than red. Well done to Wales in the rugby.

Becks, sorry Af got you but 12 day LP is good.

Jo, hope you are feeling ok.

Fi, sounds like you had a good time.

Thinking of Regina too

Afm not much to report. Gave Caitlin more baby porridge yesterday, twice the amount from the day before, she ate the lot!


----------



## Oasis717

That's great Lisa! Well done Caitlin:) and thank you am hopeful now that at some point I might fall again:) xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

hi Josie, thankyou for the reply my hubs works in Saudi for bae but like I say hes been brill , iam just waiting for af and I have to say I cant wait lol , just want to start next cycle so I know ov is gonna happen when predicted iam 41 this year and feel desperate now, hate being told by the doctor ( well now you 40 the % of getting pregnant has dropped drastically ) wanted to slap him and say I know !just want hubs here and that smily on the ov ,its not a lot to ask lol. x


----------



## tillyttc

hubs home 2nd march till the 14th and the my days app says I should ov somewhere from the 5th to the 10th so fingers crossed will bd every other day while hes home ! he will be glad to go back for the rest lol ! plz don't worry about brown spotting its very normal can be a good sign that your little bean has well and truly stuck , I remember having with my son at about five weeks and hes now 18 lol and off to uni ! xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly I was 41 when I got pregnant with Brooklyn on the 2nd month ttc and 42 when I gave birth! He's now a v perfect and healthy 18 weeks:) wishing you the v v best of luck ttc:) xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

thankyou oasis717 that gives me hope just wish af would hurry up the longer it takes to get the more worried I become that ov will be knocked on and then hubs wont be here . x


----------



## Oasis717

Call me Becks:) totally understand that but hopefully the timings will add up and you catch that egg!! I'm on the second day of af and I must admit I get excited for the next cycle lol. I'm so sorry for your losses but I wish you masses of success in ttc, I lost two lo's back to back before Brooklyn so he really is our little miracle. They do happen:) xxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just had my first acupuncture session - well it certainly was different:winkwink:

I'm trying to remember everything to help you Josie - this is a bit jumbled but she asked lots and lots of questions:wacko:

First she asked about my history, my periods, my discharge, whether I get nausea, sore boobs, back ache etc and where in the cycle I get them.

Then she took my pulse, looked at my tongue, my fingernails.

Then she asked what medication I was on, how long I'd been trying, what condition would I say my over all health was in, was I stressed, how was my PMS, what did I like to do to relax, how much alcohol I consumed, did I smoke, was I fairly active etc.

The she felt my hair, asked if I feel bloated, how heavy my periods were, how long a cycle I had, what my temperatures where like, how my periods what were the colour, whether I clotted or spotted etc.

She then laid me on a bed - I had to remove my jumper - and she stuck needles in me I could feel them going in - but they weren't uncomfy but OMG one really hurt :wacko: She then told me to lay still and relax.

I could feel a pulling sensation, a tingling, and almost like I was laying on a rock on my lh side (that's were the needle that hurt was).

She then got me to stretch out my hands and squeezed all my fingers in turn - asking which side I could feel - again on my little finger I got what felt like a small shock up my lh side all my other fingers I never really felt anything until it came to my thumb - when I got an electric shock lh side again (she also said I needed to drink more water as the skin round the needles where puckering).

I relaxed for a bit longer and could feel like a contracting in my back and a vibrating it was weird (all normal she said) I had a nice chat with her about general things and then she took the needles out - no problem - apart from that one :wacko:

She told me to get up slowly and get dressed - she also advised against alcohol tonight (as the effects could be harsher) she also advised having lots of water to help flush out what she had loosened - and to let nature take its cause (whether wee or number 2:blush:) she also said I may feel tired or hyper after the treatments all this was perfectly normal.

I will be seeing her for my 2nd treatment this Friday :happydance:

Overall I feel confident in her and a little bit better - I have no temp this morning as once again it was over 37 :wacko: off to guzzle some water, have a nice day ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds fascinating Fi! Really hoping it works xxxx.


----------



## garfie

As promised:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

What a gorgeous pic! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks hun - I did feel rather special that night and thought I didn't scrub up to bad:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

You look fantastic you really do, wish I looked that good lol xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Fi that pic is gorgeous!! you can see how happy you were that night :)

Well i've not long come back from the EPAU as I started to lose darker brown this morning with pains, they done another test and its faint and they took my hgc which I get results around 4.30pm but they have told me I am going to mc again.. so now im just waiting. They have given me co codamol for the pain and my OH has been brilliant, he has just popped out to do the food shopping, I'm trying to hold it together but this is our 3rd mc since oct now and im feeling like it will never happen for us.. what makes me more upset is.. I never loved my kids dad.. the man im with now is the first man I have ever fallen in love with and I really wanted us to have a mini us.. :cry: xxx


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful pic, Fi! Sounds like your acupuncturist knows what she's doing. Fingers crossed it does everything you need it to do!

Tilly - it's great your DH can work his schedule around your cycle. I hope AF and O come during the right timeframe for you! Good luck!

Regina - I hope you and your little one are doing really well!

Jo - How are you today?

Becks - Hope AF is being nice to you this month. 

Tanya - A darker line is great especially on those dip tests. :happydance:

Lisa - Sounds like Caitlin is enjoying her solids. That's great!

AFM - Temp dropped today, so AF is most likely inevitable.


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal, it was darker for me last night but lighter at hospital this morning, plus pains and darker discharge, he told me I was losing this one too... :( xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Tanya. I know it's hard to see it right now, but miracles do happen.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal I hope so xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Tanya, hunni, I'm so v sorry I really am, I only wish things were different please don't loose hope I know that's hard right now, believe me I've been there but I honestly, truely believe you will have a mini you. I totally get what you're saying. I didn't love my girls dad either and my husband is the first man I've ever loved. I wish I had a magic wand:( you don't deserve this as none of us do:( sending you masses of love xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - so sorry that you are going through this hun. Miracles do happen, look at this thread. That is what keeps me going. Can the EPU give you some answers/advice? 

Sorry I haven't been on as I have been at work today. Trying to catch up on the thread. Yes thanks I am ok. I will read back and comment on thread.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone... I just rang EPAU and they told me that the HGC has gone down to 35 now from 48 and that she will speak to the doctor when he writes up the report and will ask him what happens next as I asked why this keeps happening, and she said because this is my 3rd mc in a row I may possibly be able to get some fertility tests done... I doubt it.. but will wait and see. Im just waiting for a call back off them sometime today xx


----------



## josie1234

Fingers crossed Tilly. It is hard when DH is away and you need to make sure that timing is right. AFM - as my chart is all over the place, I do not have a clue. Hopefully this cycle will end soon. My DH is home 4 days then lives away for his 4 days on and it is like that the whole time. He does also have training days once a month so that means he has to go back 2 days before his shift and also he is on courses in Mar. Things very stressful. My moods are terrible at the moment, fed up with everything. Although he is promoted he is losing money due to petrol costs and paying to live in the barrack block and food. tonight he has gone out to watch rugby so wasn't happy with that either. when he is home, I am working. so obviously stress is not helping. Sorry for moaning. 

Fi - thanks for the info, very helpful. I am going to ring up on Monday and book an appointment with an acupuncturist. Glad that my doctors are so helpful (not!). 

Lisa - great that Caitlin is loving the porridge. Bless her.


----------



## josie1234

Fi - your photo is lovely, looking gorgeous.

Sorry this is all bitty but I am catching up on the threads


----------



## tillyttc

soanxious iam sorry this is happing to you its so unfair I had the exact same thing happen to me last month , got lovely lines and even a big fat yes on a digi then they started fading to nothing ! nothing anyone says makes it better but you will get there ! I feel for you hun .xxx


----------



## tillyttc

hi Josie, do you not get any signs from your body when ov is happening ? af not here for me yet but fingers crossed tomorrow ! will start taking agnus cactus from the first day of af to when I ov as its improves ov and the hormone to sustain a pregnany in the early days . xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly I am now on cd 82. No I am never really sure. Fertility Friends say I am 13 dpo. So I think af will come tomorrow as temp dip. I hope cycle does finish as I am so moody. Not good. I have still been taking tablets so should I stop them if I have ov?


----------



## josie1234

So - did you get a phonecall back. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I am back from Vegas and trying to catch up on everyone. I managed to have more fun than I thought I would. I saw Blue Man Group and Britney Spears and won $125 playing Black Jack. Not a bad trip! 

I really hope every one is doing well. I'm sorry to see that there have been some disappointments over the past week. I feel for each of you and hope for better news next month. :hugs:

AFM: AF came early, so I have an appointment tomorrow (Sunday) with my doctor to check and see if the cyst is gone. I am so hoping for good news. I don't really know what to expect since most often I have not received good news at these appointments. If it is gone, I will be able to start my IVF cycle. I am so ready to start this cycle. This will be the last cycle using my own eggs. Crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## tillyttc

morning ladies ! started spotting this morning and have never been so happy to see her , so relieved my body has gone back to what it should be doing , roll on ov and hubby being home the poor sod wont know whats hit him lol ! 
Tanya hope your ok plz let us know how your getting on all praying that its good news and you have that sticky one this time ! sending you all the baby dust in the world hun . xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Great news Tilly! Hopefully now your dh will be coming back right on time:) xxx
Yes Tanya hope you're ok hunni xxx. Haven't stopped thinking about Regina!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Tilly, Thanks... its just so upsetting, as for you thats great news :) x

No Josie, i've not had a call back yet :( I will ring them back now. x

Yeah Becks I hope Regina is ok, maybe too loved up with baby to pop on :)

AFM I have had an awful night the pain was unbearable, i've been drugged up on painkillers and passing large clots. Im telling my OH about how many women here are still managing to have babies so there is hope .. hugs to you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

The pain is awful Tanya you think so much about the emotional pain we sometimes forget how bad the physical pain. Both my losses in 2012 were terribly, terribly painful:( I'm so very sorry you are having to go through this. The doctor gave me stronger painkilling medicine, it was a Sunday and I rang the emergency docs and they faxed a prescription through to our local Asda. It was such a relief. I'm so hoping it eases for you soon. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

I hope the pain eases off soon Tanya, can you get stronger painkillers hun. 

Tilly - that's great, bet you can't wait to see DH.

Hope Regina is ok and looking forward to the pics.

AFM - not good. Me and DH had a big argument about lots of things, mainly about the fact he had gone out and I am sat on my own. He went out 3-11 so obviously I was sat stewing about it all night. He came back in and I had a right rant at him. I said I was sick of it all and wanted a break. He said he nothing to say so went and slept in spare bed. I went to do my classes this morning and he has gone (he is on days tomorrow so was going back today anyway). No note, no text, nothing.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo, you must be so upset, I'm so sorry, there's a lot of pressure ttc and sometimes it just gets too much. I really hope you sort it out, I'm sure he'll be in touch v soon. Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks a lot Becks, your post meant a lot to me. Yes. But the thing is, I have been so fed up with everything, it has all built up. My hormones are all over the place so I am moody and depressed. Him going out was the last straw and I basically said I wanted a break. And you know how it is, he won't text and I won't text so we will just have to see.


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - I hope you can get some pain relief very soon. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:

Jo - :hugs: I hope y'all are able to sort things soon. Hormones and stress can be the worst combination, and this cycle has definitely not helped you with that. I hope DH understands that and you will hear from him soon. :hugs:

Tilly - Yay for AF being on time! Good luck!

Sparkle - Fingers crossed the cyst is gone.

AFM - AF showed this morning, so onto the next cycle.


----------



## garfie

Jo - BIG :hugs: hun - I'm sure everything will work out - he has gone off to his cave to sulk:winkwink: I don't think people realise how much TTC puts a strain on your relationship (I do if it helps) look at us a New Year and we came through stronger - so I am sure you will to hun :hugs:

AFM - The acu I think helped with the best night sleep in a long long long time:happydance: still woke up with this cold - it's got a hold alright:cry:

Will try and catch up properly with all you ladies tomorrow as having a little rest, doing dinner and then hopefully taking the boys to see Lego Movie (they haven't really done anything half term - first nana let them down then their dad) so once again it falls on us to deal with the fallout:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you feel better soon Fi, glad to hear the acu helped! Enjoy the film if you go xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Jo - Big :hugs: to you. TTC is such a roller coaster of emotions. Married or single, it is full of highs and lows and takes a lot of strength to move forward.

Fi: So glad you enjoyed the acupuncture! I love it! It is so relaxing and I believe has helped me a lot in this process.

Tanya: I hope you feel better soon. So sorry for your emotional and physical pain. :hugs:

Tilly: Yay for AF! Here's to a good cycle for you!

Crystal: Here's to a good cycle for you!

AFM: I went to the doctor this morning and the cyst is still there. I am filled with so many emotions right now, but mostly I am mad. I have been put on hold for one reason or another since November. I have received bad news after bad news and it is so hard to remain hopeful. This SUCKS! This whole TTC process is relentless. We have all been through enough already. I am so ready for some good news. I am so tired of all the pain and disappointment. My doctor is consulting with another one of my doctors and I will know more tomorrow about how we are going to proceed. Basically, we have to wait until this cyst goes away on its own. Depending on the plan, it will be anywhere between 2-4 weeks before I can do anything. ARGH! :sad2:


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Sparkle, it's a long time when all you want to do is get things going. Really hope it's sooner rather than later xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

hi sparkle that sucks its not fair iam demanding that making babies should be made easier ! wishing you all the luck in the world that you get good news soon and can get on that baby making train . xxx


----------



## tillyttc

well iam cd1 today as yesterday nothing really happened have spoken to the hubs and hes primed and ready for take off lol and ov kit is at the ready, not sure how to play it really was thinking of bding every other day while hes home any thoughts on this ? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Tilly, I know Lisa (Dan) conceived using that method, for me and dh more seems to be more effective! So we will be doing that this month. I just took a test to measure fsh levels and it was negative so that's good news. Hurry up ovulation for us all! Xxxx
Crystal I'm sorry af got you:( onwards and upwards though and I'm just in front of you and Tilly in cd! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Fi - thank you. Yes they do like to sulk. Because I said I wanted him to leave and have a break, off he went. They don't fight for it do they. We have been texting today (only because I text first I think but he did say he was giving me time and then was going to text) and going to speak tonight. 

I have booked to see the acupuncturist on Thursday. I am excited and nervous about it. Hopefully it will help. FF has taken out my cross hairs with this mornings temp. Will this cycle ever end.

Tilly - good luck with this cycle hun, bet DH is looking forward to getting home lol. I have heard every other day BD but to be honest if it was me I would just go for it. Can't keep up with Becks' activities, we joke on how it wears us out just looking at her chart. 

Hi Sparkle, yes you are right, emotions are all over the place and you definitely do have to be strong. I am glad that acupuncture has helped you. How many sessions did you have? Fingers crossed your cyst goes soon hun, it is so frustrating having to wait. Have you heard anything today about how to proceed from the doctors? I really hope you get some good news soon. It's hard to stay positive but we can't lose hope. Big hugs xxx

Tanya - hope you are doing ok and the pain is easing off. Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## josie1234

Just reading up on previous pages

Sparkle - Vegas sounds fab, how long did you go for? Nice to get away from it all eh?

Becks - how is Brooklyn doing? 

Lisa - how's the little porridge princess doing? Is Caitlin trying anything else or just loving the porridge? Are you still in Wales?

Crystal - sorry to see that AF is here. Hope you are ok. Thanks for your comments, yes hormones and stress are not a great combination. Hoping that the acupuncture helps me. Fingers crossed for you for this cycle. We are due another BFP, eh?

Hey Regina - hope you are ok?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jo, Brooklyn still has his cough:( it seems to go on and on but the doc assured me it will take up to 5 weeks to go. Other than that he gets bigger everyday and can now roll over, sitting up on his own for a few seconds also now:) I really hope this cycle comes to an end for you soon. I'm loving the ap sticking to it 100% just done an hours fast walking and hill walking, I've got 1500 calories a day but come in around 1250 every day:) it's the longest I've lasted on a diet for ages!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless him, hope it goes soon. Blimey he is growing up eh? How is he sleeping? Is the cough keeping him awake? 

Thank you.

Glad that you are loving the app, it helps to find something that works for you and you can stick with. Also adding resistance to anything you do makes you work harder. You can do step ups on the stairs (on bottom stair) and have weights in your hand (or even hold cans of food, anything that you can hold safely) and see how many step ups you can do in a minute. Then another day compare times. You can also do it for longer. Keep it up hun, doing well xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all, I saw message too late to ask for stronger painkillers, I was dozing off with ones I took and OH said I was crying in my sleep on the sofa yesterday afternoon, I thought I managed to sleep away a few hours of pain but obviously I was still feeling it... he even got me a hot water bottle and put it on my tummy... he has been brilliant.. I think I have passed all of the clots now as I am feeling less pain. He said that he does not want me to go through that again as he feels its his fault, I said for him not to be silly... he has gone and bought 3 months supply of the mens vitamin tablets and asked me to feed him only good rich healthy foods, so hopefully that will help. x

Jo - Sorry to see you and DH have argued, myself and OH do have a blast out now n again where he will walk off I too think its because we are all TTC and emotions are high.. I see you two are both stubborn too? I just send a text saying.... "I still love you" and he gives in and replies back the same thing then we get talking again.. Hope your able to break the ice xxx

AFM now I am off to see my urologist (as I keep getting kidney stones) and then off to my gp(as I have got an infection in my nose after operation) then im coming home and cuddling up on sofa with my ugly dog..(Pug A Pom). Its half term so nice to have my DS home for company as it takes my mind off my horrific weekend x


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle sorry to hear about the cyst.. not nice having to wait either :(

Tilly I BD every day... ok.. im a nympho so think I don't BD just when I have AF visiting.. (blushes)

Becks way to go!! with the weight loss / walking / calories :D

But thanks to everyone thats been here for me this time its been a nice support knowing I have people that know what I was going through xxxx means a lot to me.x

How do I get my OV chart on here? I may as well try this temping thing.. I joined my fertility friend... will be back later late for hosp app oops xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya so sorry it's been such an awful weekend for you, not to mention kidney stones and an infection in your nose you poor luv:( so great your oh is so good, you sound like you're being well looked after. Yes doing well on the diet. Had a few moments when I opened the goody cupboard (kids lunches etc) looked at everything (probably drooling lol) then said out loud to myself oh no you don't madam and promptly shut the cupboard and walked away!! So I've had a few wobbles but still not cheated. The ap helps cause it's great to see everything written down. I feel like I've got a mountain to climb though with wanting to loose 3 stone to get back to a size 10/12 so I'm trying not to think of the bigger picture and just thinking in half stones xxx
Jo thanks again. Will be pushing Brooklyn to the school and Asda later and him and the Silver Cross pushchair are a workout in themselves pushing them so lots if resistance there I think. I'm still finding the hills a little hard work when I used to sprint up them before:( but hoping as I keep it up and as time goes on it will be easier. Will be weighing myself Thursday after a week to see what the damage is lol. Tbh it's keeping my mind off ttc as I do tend to get a little obsessed with peeing on things and temperatures etc! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks ladies. I'm fine. You are right - Onwards and Upwards! 

Tanya - Sounds your like you have a wonderful DH taking good care of you. I'm sorry your weekend was so terrible. I hope the kidney stones don't cause you any more problems, that your infection heals quickly without issues and that your rainbow shows up right after this storm. 

To share your chart, click on "Sharing" on the bar at the top. Then click "Get Code". To place your tiny chart in your signature, copy the "Chart Thumbnail" link. 

Becks - Poor little guy. Those coughs linger forever. I hope it's not much longer for him to get rid of it. Great job with the good cupboard! I was able to stay away from the pantry this weekend too! It was beautiful, and I spent most of the day outside both days, walking, cleaning my car, etc. Hopefully I did some damage. 

Jo - How are you feeling? Did you and DH sort things out? I keep feeling like I missed a post about it, but I can't find it. 

Tilly - Good luck!

Fi - Hope the cold leaves you soon. 

AFM - DH finally got me on his motorcycle yesterday. I rather enjoyed it. Learned a few things for the next ride, like how to keep my hair from tangling, and I've gotta have something to cover my ears - can't stand that much wind in them, but I think I'm gonna like it. He is thrilled - was like a kid in a candy store happy that I rode with him. It's funny as I get older I enjoy things I didn't before and am willing to try more things than I did when I was younger. I think most people do that the other way around. Lol.

I feel like the supplements have done wonders for my hormones already, praying that will just continue to get better. My libido and mood were so much better after O this time around. Great things alone. Add the better egg quality they are supposed to help with and :happydance:

DH even noticed my mood was better. He said he kept waiting for the mood change and never saw it, so that's why he finally asked me Friday night "Did it take?" (did we get pregnant) Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Crystal I'm the same! Def more adventurous now, sounds like you had a blast and it was another beautiful sunny day:) after picking up ds 5 from school we all walked to do the shopping so another 100 mins of exercise! I've burnt 1,231 calories today! It's gotta come off if I do this every day lol. Mind you I've got nothing done indoors so getting cracking now:) xx 
Sorry Jo I forgot to say no Brooklyns cough doesn't bother him at night thankfully and he's stopped waking now after a brief spell of a couple of weeks waking at 4.30 am so he sleeps from about 9 or 10 til 7.30/8:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - that's good that's the cough isn't waking him up. He is a good boy isn't he x Well done at burning all those calories. Achieving small goals lead to achieving larger goals. Also good work at avoiding temptation (that's the hardest bit). A lot of weight loss is the food. Make sure that it is smaller portions, healthy snacks, lots of water. Everything in moderation. Also eating breakfast is important. Don't be misled by these breakfast bars, most of them are lots of sugars. Porridge is the best or scrambled egg with brown toast.

Crystal - I am feeling a bit better thanks. I have just come back from taking the second bootcamp of the day and had another new fella. It was a 1000 rep challenge. Awesome lol. 100 reps of 10 different exercises but you can break it down. I have text DH and we have had texts today and we are going to speak on phone tonight. I feel more positive as I have had a busy day and also booked my acupuncture for Thursday so I am looking forward to that. Sounds like you had a fab time on the motorcycle and your DH will be chuffed that you are taking an interest. I am glad that the supplements are helping. I am finding that mine are too, lots more pos opks and today (tmi alert) I have had lots of EWCM. Shame about the timing though lol. It's just my moods aren't great but hopefully they are picking up. 

It is so busy on here, I am losing track on responding to people lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it is busy Jo! I'm really glad you are dh are texting now, and wow I thought I did well with all the walking today but bootcamp sounds v hard!! Maybe when I've lost weight lol. Walking back from Asda dd 13 was munching cheese and onion crisps, omg you'd think I hadn't eaten a crisp in years how much I wanted to eat them but nope. Abstaining! I've been eating low fat yoghurt and banana for breakfast, it's hard sticking to 1,200 calories so I find eating less at breakfast when I'm least hungry saves some calories, although I know you're supposed eat more than that I find it hard first thing. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becky, I hope that your keeping up the water as I find that the biggest help, also get some options hot chocolate for when you feel you need sugar have a hot cup of that and it helps and should stop any near miss(goody cupboard) and thats a good work out with the pram :) for every lb I lose I look at the packets of lard in the supermarket.. and list it up and when you lose a few lbs you can imagine by looking at lots of packets of lard... that incentive is great..knowing you had that amount of fat on you :)

Crystal the bike sounds fun, it will be nice to get out in the fresh air and enjoy the thrills together :) What supplements are you taking? 

Jo its nice to see that your both texting and going to talk tonight :) what supplements are you on too? and shame about the EWCM coming today :( x

Thanks for the info will try and put the chart on there now x


----------



## Soanxious

I must be thick, I can't seem to add the ov chart here :(


----------



## josie1234

Ovaboost agnus castus and don quai. Seems to be helping my cycle. Just need af to come so I can start afresh. Not sure if I need to stop taking them if I ovulate. Thats if I ovulate or know if I have ov. Hoping this acupuncture helps. Me and DH spoke. He is really sorry. Things need to change though. I am fed up of doing everything. Early night for me. Tired.


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I'm glad you and DH are texting. I hope you have a nice conversation tonight. 

Tanya - The supplements I believe are helping with my hormones are OvaBoost and possibly royal jelly. I know the royal jelly helps with egg quality at least. As I lost two pregnancies very early (5 weeks or less) and had a chemical last month, I decided to start looking into quality boosting supplements. The myo-inositol and melatonin in OvaBoost apparently help balance estrogen too. 

I'm also taking prenatals, fish oil, CoQ10, calcium, magnesium, folic acid, and baby aspirin.


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I hope y'all can figure out a way to work it out for both of you. Get some rest.


Tanya - Did you copy the chart thumbnail and paste it in your signature?


----------



## Soanxious

Jo I take those too except the OvaBoost I will look into that now, Im glad your both talking now, maybe thats what was needed to maybe get some extra support ? Where do you get ovaboost from? I know you have to stop the one thing when you get pregnant but forgot what one it was... out of the don quai and angus castus

Crystal I will try that royal jelly :) im taking the pregnancy vitamins they already have folic acid in do we need to add more? and whats this baby asprin I am seeing so much about online? where do you get it from? do you stop things when pregnant?
Im also drinking pineapple juice daily. I put the link in my signature and it just shows the link not the actual chart xx


----------



## crysshae

It's my understanding baby aspirin helps with blood flow. It's one of those things that can't hurt, so I figured I'd go with it. My DH has been taking it for years anyway. It's an 81 mg aspirin. You can buy the baby kind to chew or the adult kind to swallow. 

OvaBoost says to stop it when you confirm pregnancy. I believe baby aspirin can be taken through the first tri...must double check that. And I'd have to research the royal jelly too. 

You copied the link. Use the one below that. It says "Chart Thumbnail" above it.


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I tried them all to no joy, lol some were showing links, others had the my ovulation chart wording for people to click on then sent to a blank page :( im thick when it comes to this, it has HTML chart thumbnail or BBcode chart thumbnail etc. all confusing :( thanks for trying.. where did you buy the baby asprin and ovaboost? x


----------



## Soanxious

Have people purchased membership with them?


----------



## crysshae

You have to use the BBCode one and make sure you have the entire link and it is not "touching" any other wording in your signature. I can click on it where it says "My Ovulation Chart", but it doesn't show your chart. 

I buy the baby aspirin just at the local Wal-Mart. OvaBoost I bought from Amazon, but I'm in the states. Jo listed a link where she bought it over there a few days ago.


----------



## crysshae

Here is the link for OvaBoost.

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/fairhaven_health_ovaboost_for_women

Fi - It's in stock now.


----------



## crysshae

I have a membership with FF. I like the little extras you get with VIP access. And it's usually actually way cheaper than the sales price they show.


----------



## Soanxious

yeah thats all it seems to show is a blank page, oh well thanks for trying xx


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya: You need to catch a break! I hope things are going to turn around for you very soon. :hugs: Glad to hear you are being well taken care of.

Crystal: I am on a LOT of the same supplements you are! (Plus more...yikes.) I am definitely a fan of baby aspirin. Like you said, it increases blood flow to the uterus and aids in implantation. For most people, it is continued through the first trimester. For me, since I have been diagnosed with 3 blood clotting disorders, I will take it every day for the rest of my life.

Becks: Awesome job on all of the healthy changes! I am impressed! I need to make better choices myself. Sigh....

Jo: I am so happy that you are going to acupuncture this week! Is this your first time? I actually go once a week and have for a long time through this fertility roller coaster. I feel like it really helped me get pregnant the first time. I find it to be very relaxing. It is a little odd at first. She tells me about my Chi, and how all of my organs are performing as it is related to a bunch of crazy energy stuff. BUT, I have decided to buy-in to all of it. By checking my pulse one time, she could tell that my lower back was hurting!?! It's funny how everything is really connected. I figure all of this Chinese Medicine stuff has been around forever, so there must be something to it. She prescribes chinese herbs and tinctures to me as well, which I do take. In fact, my regular doctors all recommend acupuncture as a part of this TTC process as well. My maternal fetal medicine specialist wants me to continue with acupuncture throughout my entire pregnancy. A lot of it has to do with blood flow. Acupuncture stimulates the ovaries to produce good eggs and then stimulates the uterus to be a receptive environment for the embryo and aids with proper implantation. I'm a believer. 

AFM: I am happy to say that my doctors have agreed on what I believe may be a shorter process for me! I will take birth control and blood thinner injections daily for 14 days. I will go back on March 7th to check the D**M cyst. Hopefully it will go away on its own and the birth control will prevent other cysts from forming. It is not a "for sure" thing. But, I have to remain hopeful that all will go well and I will be able to start my next IVF cycle after that point. My other option was waiting 4 weeks for my next AF. Glad that is not the case. Note: Something went my way today! Whew.


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle - thanks, yes it is my first time. Quite apprehensive, not knowing what to expect but quite excited too. As I don't know much about it, I am willing to give it a go. Hopefully it will help get my body back in tune and also my emotional/physical well being. Also get my hormones back into some sort of synch. Basically asking for a complete overhaul/miracle lol. I have been awake since half 2 this morning, couldn't get back to sleep. Got a busy day ahead today too, working in gym reception 8-4 and then got parent's evening and then 2 classes. Also at some point need to go food shopping. Don't know when I am going to do that as also working 8-3 in gym on Wednesday. Hope you all have a good day.

Thinking about Regina xx


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle - can you explain going on birth control as I am slightly confused. I am glad it's the shorter solution for you so you are not wasting time waiting longer than you need to. Do you have problems with your blood or is it just something to aid you in ttc? I am not very knowledgeable about these things so I look forward to you educating me. I hope your IVF starts very soon for you hun x


----------



## dancareoi

Jo the acupuncture will be good.

My first session concentrated on emotions. I'd just had 3rd mc so wasn't in a good place, it definately helped 

Hoping it works wonders for you,


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa. Blimey I will be there all day! I am now tucked in bed. Had to leave work as bad stomach pains, runs and nausea.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no Jo you poor thing sounds awful! How you feeling now? Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Jo that don't sound good, hope your feeling better soon x

Yes I wonder how Regina is, hope all is well :)

Sparkle that sounds all confusing with the cyst, hope it get sorted this month for you.

I will enquire about acupuncture too... see if OH will treat me to it :)

My flow has stopped now af MC this weekend :( so im now taking temps and adding it to that fertility friend thing, it won't allow me to add it here I think thats because i've just joined and not bought it. I also have OPK's. OH has now got his vitamins to boost himself up and im feeding him healthier meals as he was eating bad stuff lunch time in work with lads..


----------



## Oasis717

Glad the bleeding has stopped Tanya, how are you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sparkle - Good luck with the birth control and everything. I hope it helps you get started on your next cycle. I hope that means I've picked a good cocktail of supplements if you are on them too at the suggestion of your doctors. :flower:

Jo - Sorry you're feeling so poorly. Hope it clears soon. Good luck with the acupuncture this week. 

Tanya - You could try copying that chart thumbnail directly into a post to see if it works and troubleshoot from there. Sounds like your DH is off to a good start. 

Becks - Great job saying NO! I am the same way. We want things like that (even if we don't usually eat it) when we start denying ourselves because our body/mind seems to crave something to replace what we've taken away from it. The longer you stay away from the bad stuff, the less the cravings show and we teach our bodies to crave better things. It's so hard though!

Regina - Hope your loving on that little one nonstop. 

Fi and Lisa - How are you?


----------



## Sparkle125

Jo: Yes, this whole IVF thing is confusing. Add the cyst in, and it's impossible to understand the process. IVF requires a load of medication to stimulate my ovaries to produce lots of eggs. Because of my low ovarian reserves, I take tons of medications just to get a few eggs and hope that there is a golden egg in the bunch. With the cyst being present, I can't start the medication because it wouldn't give my ovary the opportunity to perform at 100%. Now, how to treat the cyst? There is no real treatment for making the cyst go away. I can have it drained, but the doctor thinks it will just fill back with fluid. The best thing is to just wait and let it go away on its own. However, I do not want any more cysts to form in the meantime. That's where the birth control comes in. Birth control doesn't get rid of the cyst that is there, but helps to prevent future cysts from forming. It is not 100%, but I feel better having it on board. 

So where do the blood thinning injections come in? After I lost Luke, I was diagnosed with 3 blood clotting disorders: Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome, MTHFR, and PAI-1 5G/5G. Some of these can make micro-clots form in the placenta and umbilical cord, and another one prevents the clots from being able to be dissolved. Having these disorders increases my risk of clots, heart attack, stroke, and other horrible things. Basically this is a nightmare for me and the baby I carry. Estrogen is the main instigator, so it is worse when I am pregnant or taking estrogen. So, when I take all these IVF meds, birth control, or am pregnant, I have to take blood thinning injections to prevent these clots from forming again. It's all a big mess, but at least now I am aware of what it will take to carry a pregnancy to term. Without Luke, I would not know I had these disorders. I always say he saved my life. :angel:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks becks, Im feeling sad n a bit tearful but just thinking there must of been something wrong with baby and it was nature doing her job, but still upsetting. xxx

Crystal I will try now.... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4d37b4/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart <<<thats it!


AFM todayThis infection in my septum is worrying as it may cause damage to where I had operation so I have contacted the hospital and waiting to see if the consultant wants to see it...last time I had op on nose 8 yrs ago I had infection in it and I needed intravenous antibiotics so its a waiting game hoping that heals.. Meh! as I was typing this the hospital rang and consultant wants to see me thursday morning.. phew lets hope something can be done.. im suffering fallingapartitus lately! 

One good thing today.. the SUN is out and its helping with mood a lot. xx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Sparkle thats a lot to deal with, and such a lovely thing to say that Luke saved your life.. thats so lovely im filling up (ignore me hormones all over the place) xxx


----------



## garfie

Ladies 

Cry - Thanks for the link hun - mine arrived this morning already popped one:happydance:

Jo - So pleased you and hubby are talking again :flower: sometimes I find when I get upset it goes straight to my stomach - hoping you haven't got one of these nasty bugs flying around:hugs:

Becks - You are doing so well hun with all your keep fit/get healthier regime :happydance:

So - I got my aspirin from the pound shop - buy one pack get one free :happydance: it's in a yellow pack (must be the lower dose 75mg) :flower:

Regina - Hope you and Sean are doing well:hugs:

Lisa - Hope little Caitlin is feeling much better now and her spots have disappeared :hugs:

Sparkle - Is your cyst painful? - I remember having one many years ago - in fact shortly after having it removed (along with some endo) I fell pregnant with my eldest:happydance: I am also ignorant when it comes to IVF so looking forward to sharing your journey:hugs:

Tanya - BIG :hugs: hun

AFM - I think I have confused FF - if I put in just one of my high temps it says I have already O (6/7 days ago) but if I leave it as is - it hasn't detected ovulation - still feeling crappy wish this cold would do one :wacko: 

Ok looks like my lappy is also playing up :dohh: I typed this reply out at 10.00am and have found sat waiting to send:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Fi I will look in the pound shops tomorrow so has to be the 75mg (takes note) im now popping angus castus don quai prenatal vitamins and soon asprin, seems mad as when I was 20 I fell pregnant just by kissing I think..it was Sooooo easy.. and the time I really want one I can't keep them in my womb :( so hoping they hurry up with my tests at the hospital after the 3rd mc they automatically do send for you to do tests apparently. 

So im not only one confused by FF? lol Hope your cold goes soon... I hate having colds they make me the most miserable person in the world. Maybe try very hot curry's and sweat it out? I use a facial steamer too to help with the bunged up bit that drives me insane.. xxx


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle - thanks for explaining it all, blimey that is such a lot to deal with. Like you said, it is good that you found out hun. Luke did save your life. I really hope the journey gets easier for you and you have some good news very soon. 

Tanya - big hugs, it is hard trying not to cry, so let it out hun. Big hugs. Will you get any answers soon? Good luck for Thursday, hope you get it sorted, must be painful.

Fi - what did you order (can't look back on thread). Managed to get a bit of sleep this afternoon, left work early and said that I couldn't do classes so just resting. I am ok when I am sat or laid but its when I am moving about it hurts. Hopefully it will ease. Me and DH are texting/speaking but not fully speaking if that makes sense. We were supposed to do a spa day but it is fully booked so can't do it Friday as planned so thinking about doing something together during the day. Hopefully it will help. Have step-son's wedding on Saturday too. 

Becks - how's things going with you today? 

FF can be confusing.


----------



## garfie

Josie - With me n hubby it's not what we say it's what we don't say that's the problem - I hope you manage to resolve your differences soon and your texts go back to being all lovey dovey:flower:

I ordered Ovaboost and I have had one tablet already today - I can have four I believe in a day?

Friday maybe you can go for lunch - or just a drive out somewhere - sometimes a change of scenery clears the air too - hope you get sorted:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Jo glad your feeling a bit better, its not appendix is it? shame the spa is full, is there somewhere else you can both go? hope its all sorted before your step sons wedding, that sounds fun :) love is always in the air at weddings :) x 

The epau said I would get appt in around 6 weeks to possibly do some tests to see why this is happening x


----------



## josie1234

Fi - yeh it's hard. I always say things as need to get it out and he doesn't really say a lot. Hopefully things will work out. We only BD'd once on the last time he was home. Thank you. Yes it is 4 ovaboost spread out during the day. Yes we will do something, maybe go out for lunch. 

No, I don't think it's appendix. We will go to the spa another day as we have got vouchers for it. Yeh I know, if it's not sorted before the wedding, it will be really awkward. Particularly as it is mostly his ex's family there. Hmm, not looking forward to it as she is always full on, in my face trying to be too nice. Also waiting to find out about top table as step son was on about putting me and DH on top table and DS on separate table with DH's mum which I am really not happy about as he has only really seen her about 5 times so I don't think that is fair.


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - I don't know why it's not working. It takes me to your page... Strange. I hope the infection doesn't cause you any problems. 

Jo - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. I hope everything gets sorted out before the wedding. 

Fi - You're welcome. Glad you got started on them. 

Sparkle - Goodness. Luke did save your life. I hope everything works out perfectly for your next IVF cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Just thought I would update you with pic as last pic you saw of me was with 2 black eyes and a cast on my nose. Well nose still swollen but bumps that were on bridge of nose removed during op but tip and septum still swollen due to infection, I was naughty and put some make up on as I am going to go out for a bite to eat and I needed to cover the bits of black eyes I have left and to also cheer myself up as I have not felt human/feminine in 3 weeks. It will be nice to pop out later :)
 



Attached Files:







meafternoseop1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

Lovely picture, Tanya.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh jo that wont be fair if your son has to sit separate from you.. :( weddings and seating are ALWAYS a hassle for everyone... hope its sorted soon so you can relax, and don't worry about her being TOO nice, just think.. it's only a day and if she is in your face trying to be too nice get her to do some running around for you ;) haha!

Crystal, I can see it in my post now, earlier I couldn't see it there lol.. lets try my signature again.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal, and I managed to get the chart up. Must of been a problem with the site earlier as it's working fine now and I was doing the same thing all along today.. Technology hey! x added on... I emailed FF to say what was happening and I just had this off them... via email.. You removed your chart from the public page it seems. I added back for you.
FertilityFriend.com .. Ah so case solved LOL


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry for only getting on now guys , was a bit of a drama but Sean has arrived safe n sound . Ill post the full story over the coming days but just wanted ye to know xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Regina he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Welcome to the World Sean xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Regina I have to admit to tears when I saw that pic:) he's absolutely beautiful, so hope you are ok and all is well, we haven't stopped thinking of you. Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya you look gorgeous in your pic!!! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks, need to do my roots next :) im so hungry..im off out in 45 mins for food..nomnomnom.

Isn't baby sean so adorable!!!!!! x


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - lovely pic. Nice to put a face to a name. You don't look old enough to be a grandmother. Hope you have a lovely meal out. Hopefully you will get some answers when the tests have been done. I know I am not happy about it and I keep nagging DH to ring his son to find out what is happening as he did mention to him that we weren't bothered about being on the top table. So, it may be a case of me and DS on a table with MIL, that'll be nice! lol. I want to know what is happening before we get there because I don't want a scene. Your comment made me laugh, I will be pleasant, don't worry. lol. I find my tolerance on his side of the family is very thin, everything is such a drama. Ho hum. 

Regina - Sean is so gorgeous. Hope everything went ok and look forward to hearing about it. Are you still in disbelief that he is finally here? Congratulations, I bet you all are over the moon xxx

Lisa - you are quiet, are you ok? xx


----------



## josie1234

Yes Tanya he is so cute. About time we had some update pics of Brooklyn and Caitlin too.


----------



## Soanxious

Yes we need some nice positive baby pics in here.. feel free to post so I can smile and have something positive to aim for :) xx

Hopefully the more broody we get from baby pics the easier it is for us to get pregnant :D


----------



## Soanxious

Ah just saw other post Jo, thanks for the compliment, and thats a bad pic too lol I was young having my 1st daughter, I was 17 she is now 23 and the baby is 4 months old. :) this pic was taken of my granddaughter when she was a week old. She was 9lbs exactly. xx
 



Attached Files:







1serenhaf.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

Regina - He is absolutely beautiful! Looking at that picture gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - gorgeous pic, bet you are so chuffed and get lots of cuddles.

DH just rang, he is on top table at wedding and me and DS are on table with MIL. Great! His mam rang him and is having a drama as his niece is allergic to balloons so there is a big drama about whether she is going to go and if she doesn't go then DH's mum can't go as she needs her to look after her as she has a lot of medical problems. I come to expect these dramas now!


----------



## josie1234

Booked a table for lunch on Friday at Jamie Oliver's Restaurant in Cambridge.


----------



## josie1234

Becks - Another workout - just to give you some options

https://twitter.com/BeFitMotivation/status/436681971750932480/photo/1


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - She's so cute. Love that hair!


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely Jo thanks for the workout! Will def be giving that a go:) xx Talking of dramas my whole kitchen ceiling and hall has got to come down next Thursday and a new ceiling goes up Friday, I've got to take the kids 4 bus rides away to mil:( what a polava, can't be here as will have no access to kitchen as will all be sectioned off cause of asbestos. Oh well! Will post pic of Brooklyn taken yest:) why are they always the wrong way round?! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Can't remember if I posted this or not, I meant to:) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Jo she is adorable, she is spitting image of my daughter when she was a baby, I don't get lots of cuddles as they live 300 miles away :( just wish I did

Glad that you have managed to sit next to son, it seems to be a lot of dramas like you said.. oh well just think by Sunday it will all be over haha! The Jamie Oliver in Cardiff is a nice place to eat, should be nice :) hope you both have a nice time and get back to normal x

Thanks Crystal, her hair is so thick n blonde they spike it into a mohawk haha!

Aww Becks Brooklyn is gorgeous look at those lovely big eyes n chubby cheeks :D xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thanks Tanya, he is gorgeous, just seems to get more gorgeous everyday:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

He is adorable Becks, :) xx

Im off to the hospital about this flaming nose grrrrr.... its so swollen my left nostril is closed and im in a lot of pain, hoping they send for the ENT dr to sort me out...

Hope everyone is well.. Jo are you feeling better?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya oh dear that doesn't sound good:( really hoping they can refer you. Yes I'm worried about Jo hope she's ok xx


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I'm glad they were able to get the tables sorted at the wedding. Hope you're feeling better.

Becks - That sounds like no fun at all, but at least you'll have a safer environment without all that asbestos. Brooklyn is just precious, as always!

Tanya - Oh my! I hope they can get you referred and everything fixed up without any more complications. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Oasis717

It's pants Crystal but it has to be done as once it's damaged it all has to be removed, it's in the artex of most houses up until 2000! I never knew. Oh well it has to be done. I pushed Brooklyn around the estate this morning for 80 mins! Omg I love my Silver Cross pushchair but it's so heavy!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's crazy. They knew about asbestos dangers way before then. 

Sounds like that pushchair will give you a good workout.


----------



## garfie

Becks - Can your little man get any more handsome - must come from a good gene pool:winkwink: sorry about the asbestos better to be safe though right:flower:

Jo - Glad you got the table sorted - and your meal out sounds rather posh - a bit different to my meal out - Weatherspoons :haha:

Tanya - Hope you get your nose sorted :hugs:

Lisa - Is Caitlin all better now:happydance:

Regina - Congrats mama - Sean is beautiful (please please please can I have one - maybe in pink though):winkwink: glad he arrived safe and sound and all is well :hugs:

Sparkle - :hugs:

AFM - A temp spike today :happydance: does this mean I am finally in my tww - still feeling crappy this cold really loves me :haha: but I managed to do a days work:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on but I have been at work today working in the gym. Been a good day. Feeling lot better so thanks for your concerns. 

Tanya - aw shame she is so far away, do you get to see them much? The Mohawk made me chuckle. I really hope you get the infection sorted, sounds very painful. 

Becks - nightmare with the asbestos, hope it doesn't drag on too long, what a pain. Sounds like you had a great workout. Who needs gyms when you have a Silver Cross lol. 

Fi - I will be watching your chart hun. Good luck x

AFM - I was quite surprised to see my cross hairs back in my chart, I am now CD 84 (!!!) and 15 DPO. I have ran out of opk so will have to order some more but still EWCM. Tablets must be doing something. Acupuncture tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

I know Crystal I've found out since it was only banned in 2000! They were still using it in houses til then so everyone prob has some so Sayers, it's v common in artex, it's the lowest form of it but still, it's got to go once damaged. Xxxx I def think pushing the pushchair burns more calories I was knackered lol. Xx
Thanks Fi he is gorg:) hope this means you've ovulated! We are toying with not trying for a couple if months as we are doing so well on the diet and I really want to loose at least 2 stone before being pregnant again. Gunna weigh myself tomorrow xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks that asbestos sounds like a nightmare, how long will you have to stay away from home for? and the silvercross sounds like a new workout itself, maybe you should write up a routine for other silvercross owners that want to keep fit haha! :happydance:

Fi nice to see your feeling a bit better and a nervous tww?

Jo glad your feeling better, no I dont see them much, as they dont come to wales and I am the only one that drives :(

Thanks for everyone wishing me well I am in hospital, I came to see the ENT consultant and he told me I had an abcess and that I need an operation tomorrow, so I had to come straight in and be put on intravenous antibiotics and I have my operation around 4pm tomorrow to have it drained and cleaned up. What a mess!! so thought I would show you im using my mobile as a dongle and I have brought my laptop into hospital to keep up with the internet and all of you here.. they just put my drip needle in and they are due any min to put me on a drip so I will be attached till after my op tomorrow. im in AGONY!... they did try to pop it in clinic after I waited 4 hours in A&E but he realised it could not be done, plus I almost fainted.. EEK! well im here with 3 old ladies and the one to my left don't know where she is, the others are talkative but I have you here..and facebook and all my downloads on my laptop to keep me occupied. oh I hear the tea trolly.. im so cheeky I brought my own hot chocolate powder in so they use that for me to have a cuppa :thumbup: hehehe... hospital hot choc is yuk!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







hospital1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - hope you get sorted soon, sounds nasty, you are very brave. Oh and very organised (with the laptop and hot chocolate). Wish I was that organised lol. Got a busy day tomorrow myself - acupuncture at 9, hair cut at 11 and then nails done at 2 oh and spin class at 5.40 and bootcamp 7 pm. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## garfie

Tanya - hope it all clears up soon for you BIG :hugs: hope you can get some sleep in the hospital :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Josie - enjoy acu Hun what you mean you are not organised have you seen your schedule for tomorrow recently:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Im so used to being in hospital I know the drill now, I even have my headphones and ear plugs for when people are snoring later haha!

The beginning of your day sounds wonderful, then it turned to my kind of HORROR with spinning classes and bootcamp... :wacko: Think I prefer my operation :-k LOL


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Fi, im worn out with it all now, its been 3 weeks(tomorrow) since I had operation so had constant pain that increased last 2 days due to this... and mc last weekend, im surprised im still trying to laugh things off... I totally agree Jo does look organised with the day she has lol.. all perfectly timed too.. I cant manage that LOL

How is everyone... anything funny happen to anyone today??


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya - Hope all goes well for you and this operation will do the trick. Yikes! SO sorry you are in so much pain.

Jo - Excited to hear what you think about your acupuncture tomorrow!

AFM - Just working and waiting for the time to pass. I am actually going to Houston to celebrate my best friend's 40th bday this weekend. She is single too, so I am trying to make it extra special. I am giving her 40 presents for her 40th bday! She is going to be surprised! They are not all big presents. That would have been crazy expensive! Some are nice and some are cheap and funny. I am busy trying to get everything together and wrapped and organize other surprises as well. It was 80 degrees here the other day and today it is in the 30s and rainy. Texas weather is crazy. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Sparkle, be nice to blow my nose and not wince 

I had acupuncture for my back pain for a few months and it helped a fair bit. I think its great..and im going to ask my OH if he fancies treating me to some sessions ;)

What a wonderful friend you are, that sounds fantastic you getting her 40 presents, she will love every single one of them.... 

That sounds like its going to be a great weekend :D


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Sparkle - will give you update tomorrow. I hope you have a lovely time at Houston and your friend is so lucky, that is so thoughtful of you. Looking forward to hearing how it went. Weather sounds wacky. When I went to the Falkland Islands for 4 months (few years ago now), you could get 4 seasons in one day.

Ok, I am off to bed, very tired. Looking forward to seeing temps tomorrow not just for me but those still ttc.


----------



## Soanxious

Goodnight Jo, how is your chart going? as I am still learning the charts... x


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Tanya my chart is a nightmare. As my cycle is now over 80 days, I do not have a clue what it is doing. Omg what do I wear for acupuncture, will I have to strip off, will I have any sort of examination.


----------



## Soanxious

I used to wear tracksuit bottoms and tshirt.. and I had my needles all up my back, dont worry.... they will have sheets to cover you up if you need to strip down a bit, and its all private as well as them seeing all shapes and sizes you have nothing to worry about. AS they know what you are there for its a certain part of the body they need to insert the needles so you shouldnt be prodded around too much.

So you have not seen AF in 80 days?


----------



## josie1234

They are not going to insert it there are they? Lol. No AF since 3rd dec. Had blood tests and fsh and lh levels high so the doc says I am peri menopausal and nothing they cam do.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no Jo thats horrible :( lets hope all the pills and acupuncture help.. No they wont put it there hahaha.. my friend had needles in her ears to give up smoking :)


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I missed your post again!! I sometimes miss posts I don't know how! Glad you are feeling better:) Tanya I am jus going to stay away for the day Thursday back Thursday night then stay away Friday day just while it's all done:( poor you in hospital! Hope you get sorted soon xxx.


----------



## Sparkle125

Jo - I always wear yoga pants (loose) and a t-shirt. I am most often laying on my back. It is helpful if you can raise your pants up to your knees and your sleeves up to your elbows. But, I guess everyone does it different so we will see! They often do my lower abdominal area too...around my ovaries and uterus. They will make you feel very comfortable and hopefully they will give you time to relax. She leaves me alone for about 30 minutes after she gets all the needles set. I am sure everything will go well and you will be very comfortable.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks, oh thats not so bad then at least you can go home and have your own beds. That makes all the difference. :)

*TMI*

AFM i've been on intravenous antibiotics since yesterday evening and my abscess popped this morning so waiting to see dr so dont know if I need operation to clean it out or if it will just be left alone.. its stinging.. eek! x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god Tanya it sounds horrendous! I've had an abscess under my arm years ago then when pregnant with dd 13 I had one behind my knee! So so painful:( at least you are in the best place and can have painkillers:) hope you don't need another op:( xxx
Well afm I weighed myself this morning and have lost 5lb in a week! Also an inch off waist and an inch off hips. Dh has lost 8 lbs. So the ap and the exercise are def working. Dh goes to the gym everyday and runs for an hour and does weights etc so I'm quite pleased to have a decent amount off too considering I just walk:) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Well done Becks, thats great losing the 5lbs!!!! 10 packets of lard!!

Im off to theatre at 4pm, im on a drip as antibiotics are making me sick so im now dehydrated, hoping to be home this evening after operation x


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Goodness. I'm glad they are getting you taken care of so quickly. I hope you have no more complications following this. 

Becks - Great job!!! 

Jo - Sounds like you have a very nice day planned out. Enjoy it all. Looking forward to your update about your acupuncture appointment. 

AFM - Withdrawing one of my children from school today to begin homeschool. School is just not his thing, and we've tried it all, so onto seeing how I can help him get it done since I can see what will help and what will hinder. He's very bright, but he absolutely hates school and the conformity of it all, so he gets to the point of just throwing in the towel.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya, good luck! Thinking of you:) xxx
Thanks Crystal, I'm dying for a bag of crisps today lol but I will stick to it. Good luck with the homeschooling:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Becks. You can do it. Thanks for the good wishes. 

I had to look up crisps to make sure they were what I thought they were. We call them chips here. It's funny your Walkers crisps look exactly like our Lays, so I then had to look that up too. 

Anyway, luckily I'm not a huge chip eater, but I do crave salt here and there, and they will sound good - I guess since I don't really add salt to many foods. My vice is sweet and sour things, so lovely sour candies fit that bill just perfectly. :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol oh of course you do sorry I forgot! So funny:) chips are fries here I think you call them? I love the different terms between us, well dh totally understands how your ds feels about school he said he was exactly the same and would of done so much better at home if he'd had the opportunity so really hope it works for your son xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Yep we do call your chips fries. It is funny all the different names. I enjoy learning the differences. 

Thank y'all so much. I hope homeschooling works out well for us too. I actually homeschooled my two oldest when they were younger, and it went really well, but we got behind when I was pregnant with and taking care of newborn twins. That was when I put them all back in public school...when this son was going into kindergarten. He's always had an issue with the daily schoolwork and then passes the accountability tests without a problem, so of course he fails since he can't manage to do the exact same thing as everyone else all year long. So now the twins are jealous and want to homeschool too. I told them to go ahead and finish this year so I don't have to pull them out in the middle, as they are passing and doing fine. Guess we'll have them all home next year and will start DS4 out in kindergarten as he turns 5 next month.


----------



## dojenstein

I see there's been a lot of activity in this thread but I'm looking for some support. 

I turned 40 in January, the same month I had my MC. I have no kids (my BF has an 8 year old we live with). We weren't really trying before we conceived since we were only dating at the time but now it's been over a year and we live together and plan to get engaged next month. I've become border line obsessed with trying to conceive. I got AF right away and last month was my first post MC cycle and nothing. I used OPK's for the first time too. (I don't do temps). 

I'm just really frustrated with all the waiting. Waiting to O waiting the two weeks to see if it worked. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome to our group, we have all been in your position and know exactly his you feel, total fustration of wanting something so bad but not having control if it.

I had 2 mc in 2012

My rainbow , Caitlin , will be 6 months old next Monday. I had her a week after my 42nd birthday. 

You are only just 40 so still plenty of time. One of our lAdies was 44!

You have come to a good place and we will be with you on your TTC journey.

Hi to everyone else. I need to read back when I get a moment and catch up.

Regina, big congrats on the birth of your gorgeous baby boy, looking forward to reading your birth story xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lisa:) I've just gone and broken my little toe for the fifth time in my life. Will I ever learn! Can't believe where the time is going Brooklyn is 18 weeks tomorrow:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Welcome doj. I'm so sorry for your loss. We all know exactly how you feel. This is a very helpful and supportive group of ladies.

Oh no, Becks! How did you do that? I hope it doesn't cause you too much pain.


----------



## Oasis717

I cracked it on a door frame walking out the room, the sound when it cracked was horrible! I cried it hurt so much lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Ouch! I hope it heals fast.


----------



## josie1234

Blimey it has been busy on here. Sorry I haven't been on today, I had my acupuncture session this morning (details to follow below), got my hair cut and had nails done then spin and bootcamp so very busy day. 

Becks - at least you don't have to stay away too long whilst your house is getting sorted. Hey, fantastic news you and DH losing weight, keep it up hun, 5 lb in a week is very good. It is good when you see results. 

Sparkle - thanks for the loose fitting trousers advice, dug out some old ones (as I normally wear skinny jeans). 

Tanya - omg that sounds horrendous, abscess popping, god you must be in so much pain. How did it go, did you manage to get home after the operation?

Crystal - I don't blame you doing home-schooling if going to school is not achieving his potential. Made me laugh about the crisps/chips confusion. Sour candies is that like our tangy haribos?? 

Doj - welcome to this thread. I totally understand your frustration, it is so hard wanting things to happen, having to wait, wondering what is happening with your body and what you can do to assist things to go a little quicker. I will be 44 this year and I had mc in 2012, we have been ttc since 2008 and yes, time is against us. I had high levels of FSH and LH and been told I am peri menopausal and there is nothing more the doctors can do. I went for my first acupuncture session today as I have been so stressed with things, like permanent pmt and I am on CD 84 today (yes 84!!). My DH is in the Army and lives away for 4 days (when he is on shift) and then comes home for 4 days so obviously that makes ttc even harder. I don't seem to have any pattern to my cycles, confusion on when or if I ovulate. 

You will find some lovely ladies on here who know what you are going through and can listen to you and offer support. When you want something so much, you find it so difficult for it to happen. Who thought getting pregnant would be so hard and emotional. Oh and expensive. Yes, we are all in the same boat, but as you can see, some success stories on here so even after 40, it can still happen xx Good luck to you hun on your journey and I have learnt so much since being on here.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystalxxxx I'm still gunna walk tomorrow I'm just gunna strap it up!
Thanks Jo. It's a start isn't it? Xx glad you had your first session, hope it went well and it works for you, it sounds fascinating:) xxx
Doj sorry I missed your post, welcome, so sorry for your loss, I had two back to back losses in 2012 then became pregnant in jan 2013 and my son will be 18 weeks tomorrow:) I am now 42. Anything at all you need or want to ask please do xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - blimey that sounds painful. Hope this will not affect your walking lol. 

Well here is my acupuncture story - I was asked lots of questions about cycle, tests, mc, periods, health etc etc. She was quite annoyed when I told her about my tests. As I had them late on in my cycle (Jan 14) - cycle day 57 she said that the results would be inaccurate as you need to have them done early on in the cycle. She also said that FSH being in the 40's is more menopausal then peri menopausal but didn't take too much notice as she said that it needs to be done at the right time of the cycle (obviously after my AF finally comes). She said I could ask the doctors to do the tests again at the right time but was not convinced that they would do them, but worth asking. Might have to have them done privately but we will see. She did mention about the AMF (have I got that right) test which can be done at any time of the cycle but cannot be done on the NHS. I had to email her details of my cycles and what CD I had my tests done and what the results were (as I didn't have exact figures). She also wanted to know exactly what was in the tablets I am taking and I also emailed her my cycle lengths and length of AF. 

I laid on the bed and she placed 2 needles on each foot, one on top and one in between the ankle bone and my heel, felt weird, not painful, strange ache/tingly. She placed 2 in my hands and 2 in my tummy and then placed a heat lamp on my tummy as it is supposed to help the blood flow. I laid for about 15 minutes. She did say that there could be reasons for my irregular cycles such as stress, too much exercise and tests needed to be done to look at estrogen levels, progesterone levels and prolactin levels and also testosterone levels. These can show up what may be wrong. I did actually go over my time, I was there an hour and 20 minutes but luckily only got charged for the hour but she does want to see me regular, will discuss diet at a different session. As I don't really eat fish, she recommended taking Super strength Omega 3 fish oil (liquid). The tests to be done are FSH/LH/Oestradiol on CD 2-4. Progesterone 7 days before next period (obviously bit difficult in my case), Prolactin (any time in cycle), testosterone (any time in cycle) and Vitamin D (any time in cycle). She also said to research DHEA for ovarian reserve. 

I left there feeling really relaxed and not stressed at all. It was great and I will definitely be going back. Everything seems a lot better (I know nothing has changed) but just having the information and I feel great.


----------



## crysshae

When I look up the tangy haribos, I see they are mostly gummy which I'm not a huge fan of. I don't like trying to bite into something that makes my teeth spring back - if that makes sense. Lol. 

My favorite sour candy is just plain old Cherry Sours. I also like Lemon Heads. And I like to eat the two together for a cherry lemonade flavor. But I will try almost anything sour and sweet. I know they sell some of our mainstream candies over there, so an example of a sour candy would be something like Sweet Tarts, if you've ever seen those.

I'm so glad you liked the acupunture visit. She sounds very knowledgeable. I hope she is able to help you get everything sorted.


----------



## josie1234

Lol Crystal your bouncy back comment made me chuckle. Not had sour cherries. Wonder if it is like our cola cubes. I looked sour cherries and lemon heads on google. This is very educational lol. I could just eat them now. Not seen sweet tarts, also googled them. 

Yes - I learnt a lot. Made me feel so much better, feeling very chilled now. Yes me too.


----------



## crysshae

Lol. It is educational. I'm always looking up things y'all mention and deciding if it's something I want to try. :haha:


----------



## josie1234

I love the old sweet shops that sell all the old fashioned sweets. I like rhubarbs and custards, is it sherbet pips?


----------



## crysshae

The lemon heads might be like those or the cola cubes. Lemon heads have a smooth yellow outer shell with a crunchy white inside. It's a hard candy but not hard boiled like a peppermint or anything. Hard to explain. Lol. Cherry sours have the sour cherry candy on the outside of a jelly - like a round jelly bean - do y'all have those?


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal dh said do you like Jolly Ranchers? They are his absolute fav! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that visit sounds amazing she certainly knows her stuff! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks.

Crystal - yes I know lemonheads, are they hard on outside and sherbet on inside. Nice. No, I don't know cherry sours.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone

Crystal good luck with the home schooling, I was going to do that with my son but in the end I eventually found a school that he enjoyed as they taught him in a different way as he is a 7+ pupil and needed the extra work as he was bored with basic classroom stuff..

Becks leave the crisps alone LOL, what about snapajacks? 

Yes Crystal we have Lays here too but they are made by Walkers lol so thats why :) and chips like Becks said are your fries, but we mainly have them thicker than mcdonald fries. :) look up fish and chip shops in uk haha and see pics :)

Hi dojenstein we are all in same boat here, some have managed to have babies after a mc, I am sorry for your loss... Some of us are using supplements as well as prenatal vitamins are you trying anything? I had had 3 mc now my last one last weekend so waiting to TTC again im 41.

Becks OUCH just read you broke your toe you poor thing sounds ouchio painful! and your still going to walk? thats determination!!!! Go girl!

Jo that woman seems brilliant and seems to be a great next step to helping you conceive she sounds well knowledgeable, hope it all works, I too dont eat fish and I was going to buy the omega 3 pills this week but ended up in here instead... we shall try them together :D I will look in holland and barret.

scrolling through chat and just got to Crystals springing back teeth comment hahahahahaha im sucking on a cola chewit as I really want something nice to taste. Now I want loads of sweets!!

AFM well Im still in hospital, I had my operation at 4pm and got out 5.10pm I thought I would only be 5 mins, the consultant said that he has not seen an abscess infection after this kind of op in over 10 years and he was excited to see what was going on inside, so off I went to sleep, when I woke up he was there saying that I had been in theatre a lot longer than planned as I had a very nasty infection indeed and that he needed to not only clean it out properly but to repair some work that the infection had damaged (great stuff) so I came back to ward and slept for hour until my OH came to visit me. He stayed an hour and went home as I was on morphine and drowsy... the changeover night staff said oh I heard you have a nasty infection going on and thats why your still in then on intravenous antibiotics I said yeah apparently so and he has never seen an infection like that after that kind of operation only seen abscesses and that was ten yrs ago.

So I am sat here yet again with packing up my nose feeling sorry for myself looking rough on a drip.. before I could take painkillers they told me I had to eat, then they realised someone had stolen my sandwich that catering had left me, as I got back from operation too late for a hot meal, :cry: so the kind male nurse went hunting around the hospital and found me 4 pieces of bread, and a boring plain salad box consisting of iceburg lettuce which was watery, diced cucumber that was watery and a 1/4 tomato that was hard... so imagine... I had that to put in a piece of bread, no taste, no salad cream, no nothing.. :wacko: so I took 3 bitefulls and left it... im so hungry.... but at least I could take painkillers.. im about to have some oramorph now so that will help with the acid burning feeling I have in septum.. here is a sad depressing pic of me today after op... LOL now you know why im sucking my cola chewits, only have 4 and need some taste in my mouth and to cheer me up, in here there is not a lot for me to do... apart from taking mad pics of me looking rough with funny nose dressings... :haha: there was me having a nose job to look nicer and I end up looking worse haha! well for a few weeks anyways I HOPE.. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







nose2.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Jolly Ranchers are great! Your DH has great taste.

Jo - That sounds about right on the lemon heads. When you say sherbet I think of a smooth fruit flavored dessert related to ice cream but after seeing your sherbet pips that probably matches the inside of the lemon head. 

Tanya - I'm glad you seem in good spirits. I hope they got all the infection and you have no further problems.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Crystal dh loves all things American, hoping to move out there one day as it's his fav place other than Italy (he's half Italian:) xx
Oh Tanya:( never mind my bloody broken toe your poor nose!!! I feel so sorry for you, just when you thought it was all over. And that sandwich sounded disgusting I just could not of eaten it. Oramorph is good though, had it when my ribs were broken, it does help. Jm hoping you get some relief with that and can go home v soon, you must be sick of the sight of hospitals! Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies! I have so much to comment on but I am headed to bed so I will catch up tomorrow.

Jo- SO happy your appointment went well! I went to acupuncture today too! I love that she was so informative. I am all for DHEA as well. The only issue is that it makes my face and hair oily. Yuck! Hopefully it will be worth it in the end. 

Off the Houston in the morning for my friend's bday! Hope to catch up with y'all tomorrow!


----------



## crysshae

That's cool! What states have y'all considered?

I would so love to visit Europe and hope to some day, but probably wouldn't want to return home.


----------



## Oasis717

Miama and New York are his favourites, he's been loads but Ive never been! Hoping to soon. He said Jolly Ranchers over here are so expensive! He asked whereabouts are you I know you said but I've got a terrible memory lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Finally getting 10min to catch up ! Firstly ouch So what rotten luck . I so hope your run of luck changes and things turn a corner for you soon .Becks 5 times how the hell did you manage that !! And Jo your vibist to the acupunturist sounded wonderful . They sou d very interested and very knowledgable . Fingers crossed that its another step closer to your BFP. 

So hope ye don't mind sharing my birth story , ill keep it brief cause I could be here for days. So was 10 days over and brought in at 7am for scheduled induction . On the labour ward by 7.45 and examined by midwife . Was 1cm still and " favourable " they also discover that my back waters had broken oops I completely didn't notice when so had to get IV anit biotics four hourly up to delivery to treat / prevent any infection . Plan of action was one round of prolactin gel to get things going , wait 6 hours and then as waters gone straight to oxytocin drip . Ok due to emergency s gel not administered till 12am . Then lots n lots of walking in circles around the hospital lol......... At this point tracing of baby shows Sean is in great form and doing very well . Me I'm having very mild cramps , kinda like a period pain you would take a hot water bottle to bed for . I constantly felt a need to wee . 6pm re-examined I was now 2cm after 5 hours ! Gel not so successful but my waters had broken so none left ! Not sure where they went as I had no gush or leakage . Can only guess it was to do with all the weeing that they came out at the same time ? Its a bit of a mystery ! 
Anyway midwife decided to move me to the delivery suite to start drip this was at 7pm ...........at 9pm still waiting on room to become free :( I had decided to get epidural at same time as drip so also waiting on anitiasthist . 10pm room available but no anitiasthist as one had gone home sick and the other was in surgery . This stage I'm still having bad period pains but very manageable and am 3cm . Baby still happy out . At 11pm I decided to let the oxytocin drip be started without epidural with the promise that they would be there in the next hour . Well you can guess what happened next !! 

I went from NO pain to SERIOUS UNRELENTING contractions , OMG they were horrific how quickly they came on . I had a midwife that was less than sympathetic shall we say ! Due to the awful heartburn I'd had I was vomiting acid in buckets too ! Tried gas n air and that too made me sick , nothing for it but to breath !! My poor OH got an awful fright how quickly it all happened . 

So after 2 hours of contractions I was 6cm ....... Baby tolerating drip and doing ok . No sign of my epidural :( eventually after 2.30 hours he arrived and boy was I happy to see him . So Epidural in and OH steps out of the room for air ( to recover ) for 10 mins . He leaves me sitting up happy out smiling and comes back to a very different scene . 

When he was gone they increased the strength of the drip to speed things along , all of a sudden alarms go off , I'm told to move onto my left , onto my right , 10 people come running into the room . No-one telling me what's going on ! Eventually they tell me baby heart rate had dropped from consistant 140 to below 70 and was not recovering . They called at catagory 1 c section and began prepping me for theather , poor oh walked in to the room with 20 people in it , me flat out in a gown , alarms going , he got an awful fright . I was rushed off out the door on the trolley by him , they did not wait for him to change before begining the section but he got there just as baby came out . There was no crying .. It was the loudest silence I've every or will ever experience . Two paediatricians took baby immediately to resus . No one in the room was saying anything , the only sound was me sobbing . After what seemed like forever I heard the most precious sound , SEAN cried :) 
He had gone into fetal distress , either from the drip , not tolerating the epidural and also had pooed and swallowed the macomium . The ped took him off for a to to toe and to see if he had inhaled the poo to his lungs . I went into shock my bp dropped , I was in and out of consciousness , freezing cold and uncontrollable shaking alongside vomiting . Thankfully the OH have gone with Sean so didn't see this I'd say it was scary to see , it was scary to feel lol . 

After what felt like an age ( prob 30-60 mins) I was wheeled to recovery swaddled in an electric blanket and daddy brought Sean in to me .He was perfect from head to toe , apart from a little shocked like his mum and very hungry :) overall the experience was not what I had hoped for but I would do it all again and more in a heartbeat for the amazing gift from God I've been given :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Oh my goodness Regina. That must've been so frightening. I'm so glad 
everything turned out wonderful in the end. How are you feeling? How is Sean doing with sleeping and eating?

Becks - I live in Texas south of Fort Worth. Those picks are 2 very different climates. Miami would always be warm, and New York would give you a summer that isn't too hot. 

I guess they must ship the candy over there so that's where the expense is?? You can get them here starting at a dollar or less, depending on the size package.

Are the Walkers crisps regularly priced since Lays bought them and must make them under that brand over there??


AFM - This is the earliest I've ever had fertile CM. TMI - On CD4 when it seemed I had stopped spotting I had a gush of watery CM with pink mixed in. I figured it must've been just something to do with my spotting finishing up AF so didn't note it on my chart but then I had more watery stuff through the evening and last night when getting ready for bed I had a big glob of EWCM with pink in it. It was really good EWCM too - completely clear and really stretchy. Mine is usually tinged white. So I decided I should go ahead and note the watery stuff too. So strange for this early.


----------



## dojenstein

I so appreciate all you ladies that have reached out and welcomed me and offered your support. It's so true how frustrating something we want so badly is out of our control. 

Today I'm CD5, so 5 more days till OPK's. I just started temping so we'll see what that reveals. This is cycle 2 since the MC so I'm hoping the baby dust sticks. It's the waiting that's the hardest part.


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I couldn't believe it when I read your birth story! How awful you must of been so v v scared. I know how you feel from Brooklyns shoulder being stuck and the room just flooded with people in seconds, it's so scary, thank god your GORGEOUS lo has arrived safe and sound:) how are you now and how is he? Loads luv xxxxx
Crystal it's so funny you should say that as I had a half positive opk today (this cd last cycle they were virtually clear) and today a ton of ewmc, although I did get that last cycle but not an opk as dark as this, I've also been pouncing on dh at every opportunity lol although he's def not complaining, wonder if I will o early? We shall see with the temps. I adore Texas tbh we love many places and would be there in a hb although dh is more of a busy town person coming from London whereas I prefer the country. I think all crisps are dear to be honest you pay a fortune for half a bag if air and about 6 crisps with Walkers!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dojen the waiting is def the worst and all the symptom spotting I drive myself mad with that! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's crazy. Must be something in the air this month, but at least you are on day 8 starting that. That's usually where I start...day 4 or 5 seems really early. 

DH and I both prefer the quieter life, so we live in a small town, but still close enough to go do things or pick up things when we need to. Just one town over we can get to grocery stores and a Wal-Mart, small movie theater, etc. Then Fort Worth is about 65 miles away, so we can go into the bigger city without much of a trip if we want to do something up there. 

Doj - I'm glad you feel welcome. Good luck with temping and catching that sticky egg this month!


----------



## josie1234

Omg Regina that sounds horrendous. So scary. Especially how things changed so quickly and you losing consciousness. Blimey you have been through it. But yes very much worth it. Bet you keep kissing Sean and still on cloud 9.

Tanya - how are hun? Are you any better.

Becks - hows your toe?

Hope everyone else is ok. Will be chart watching with anticipation. Come on girls BFPs!!!

AFM lovely day with DH in Cambridge. Very nice lunch. Very bloated and cramps snd backache. Is AF finally going to come? Got step sons wedding tomorrow. He wants everyone to meet at his house so we will have to set off at half 8 and wedding isn't until 12.


----------



## josie1234

Hopefully I will get BFP for my birthday 27 apr lol


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that would be amazing for you to get your bfp then!!! If the acupuncture works you may do! So hope so:) toes black and purple but I'm still ok walking I've strapped it up:) sounds like you had a lovely day, hope you enjoy the wedding xxx
Crystal I forgot you are a couple of days behind me that is early! I was looking at the chart galleries on ff for early ovulation and it can happen as early as cd 7/8! I had a run of ewmc at cd 8 last cycle but my opks were almost blank whereas it was half as dark today. I guess time will tell! Sounds ideal to me where you live, would love that, we live on an estate which is about 45 min walk from our nearest town but we have an Asda 15 mins walk away at least. I would love to leave this country we've had the worst winter in about 200 years I think they said with severe flooding. We have about 2 weeks of summer and that's it! Dreadful! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope you do too, Jo!


----------



## Soanxious

Regina how scary!! Im so glad that you are both ok, its horrible when your birth plan goes so horribly wrong, I remember when I was actually moments from fully giving birth when the midwives pulled the emergency cord as my daughters cord had got tangled and she was not the correct colour, it was a heart stopping moment. She managed to get untangled on way out and was fine after a day in scbu. Wishing you many happy sleepless nights.. wish I was in same boat experiencing them, its wonderful isn't it xx

Becks I've had worse, but Im home at last.. hope your BD results in a BFP yay!! thanks all for best wishes :D ... Yeah walkers are expensive and correct half a bag. Dojen it's an anxious time waiting to see if we Ov, fingers crossed you manage to do so :) Jo that's a long day if your having to goto house first too.. hope it all goes well and no Drama's :) and it would be lovely to get the BFP on your Birthday :D 

AFM Im home, they said the dissolving stitch didn't dissolve and caused the whole mess... grrr.. they have not seen something like it in over 10 years so it is rare and typically happened to me, im feeling much better operation wise but as most of you know you feel so yuk and ill from antibiotics and im on 2 sets of the stuff.. hope I don't get thrush from it as its a nightmare to get rid of. :( My new puppy was happy to see me home and has not left my side.... pic below :D he is a Pug -A - Pom quite pugly haha (pug & ugly = pugly?) hope everyone is having a nice Friday evening, I can't wait to get back to normal and BD asap lol Ohhh almost forgot, I came home to a letter from hospital today I get to see my gynaecologist on April 10th, she is a miserable and grouchy dr and im just hoping she helps us any way possible to have a healthy pregnancy but im worried and she scared me 18 months ago and I only saw her then because I was having heavy periods after coming off the depo :(
 



Attached Files:







milo1.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow your puppy is just too cute for words!!! So glad you are home, when I was 21 I had to have an op on my chest where both lungs needed to be collapsed, they told me it was ultra rare for if to happen but there was a v rare chance one or both lungs wouldn't re inflate but not to worry as they had not seen it in years!what happened? My left lung didn't reinflate I came round screaming in pain with them pushing a drain into one of the keyholes, it was awful I was so ill, spent 3 extra days in hospital in London on morphine which made me terribly sick so I had anti sickness injections which didn't work til the nurse tried one that Neva works she said and did! The drain didn't work and they had to cut the stitches and push in the tube further, the doc actually asked if I wanted local or not I mean honestly, of course I did. It was awful so I know how you feel xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope you all have lovely weekend. En route to wedding so will catch up later.


----------



## josie1234

Me and DS in car
 



Attached Files:







20140301_084620.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Have a wonderful time Jo, what a handsome young man your ds is! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Have a good time Jo - lovely pic:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Have a wonderful time Jo. Y'all look great!


----------



## tillyttc

Just checking in been so busy with hubs coming not long now this time tomorrow he will be in my arms yippee and let the bding begin lol on cd 5 now so will ov 2 days before he leaves again just decided to go with the flow and try not to think about when will be the best time so fingers crossed ! Will be bk on at the start of two week wait with not a test in the house gonba refain from buying one time after af is due hmmmmmm well I will try lol ! Loved reading what you have been up to . Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol tilly. I know that feeling, but I did it last month. Did not waste money on tests on a cycle that ended in AF. You can do it!


----------



## Oasis717

So glad your hubby will be back soon Tilly you must of missed him loads:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I'm not bothering buying anything but ics unless my temps stay up and I have symptoms! It's just a waste of money, did that the first cycle and wasted them so only use ics unless I really think I maybe pregnant. I've known both cycles that I wasn't cause no symptoms and temps not high enough. Ewmc seems to have gone now, so strange! You've had the same kind of temp drop as me today lolXxxx


----------



## crysshae

I don't even have ICs. Not testing unless my period is late, and if they were in the house I might give in to temptation. 

Both of our temps did did big time today. Crazy!


----------



## crysshae

Very little CM for me today. No EWCM at all and what I did have looked creamy but felt watery. This is a strange month. Hope that means something good.


----------



## Oasis717

Same here! Both my cycles have been strange before this lol. But hoping it means good things for you:) xx x


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn this morning:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tillyttc

Well todays the day iam getting ready to go to the airport yippee ! I finished af yesterday and today no cm at all which I think is normal lol but not really sure ! Will be keeping a very close eye on it lol iam due to start testing for ov friday onwards got everything crossed well not everything lol will catch up soon but intend to very busy lol. Xx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Tilly. FX for you hun. 

Lovely photo Becks. Can't believe Brooklyn is getting so big.

Tanya - hope you are ok.

Becks and Crystal - both have big temp dips. Good luck for this cycle.

How is everyone else.

AFM - had a lovely time at wedding. Hotel lovely. I will try to put more pics on when I get home. Had email from acupuncturist in reply to my test result email. She doesn't think she can help me ttc but maybe help regulate my cycles. So I am maybe thinking of stopping ttc. I am ok at the moment about it. We will see.


----------



## tillyttc

Hes just boarded his flight from Turkey hehe cant wait to have him in my arms again its been 7 weeks and he wasn't here when I miscarried so will be emotional ! Had to de fluff yesterday thought I was gonna have to call dyno rod out lol haven't done it since he went back lol no one to impress so may as well have the warm lol well taxi on its wsy to take me to train station so I will say bye for now and see you all in my two week wait which iam sure is going to be a trauma as iam a poas fanatic will try and be strong ! Yeah right lol thinking of you all . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I had to post that shot it's such a beautiful pic of him but they all are lol. He is getting v big ill post a pic of him lying next to Casey ds 5 who is just average height/weight! I'm really sorry the news wasn't what you hoped for but I really am a believer in miracles and just when you least expect it/stop trying. I'm going to carry on hoping for you cause you're such a lovely lady and nothing would give me more pleasure than to read you have a bfp:) xxxxx
Temp up again today but no positive opk as yet. We have just got back from walking for 2hours and 10 mins, went shopping etc, I've now lost half a stone in 10 days so I'm well pleased and getting used to the new way of eating now xxx.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## josie1234

Lovely pic. So cute, both if them. Thank you. I just don't want the stress and expense of it all just for it all to lead to nothing. Let nature take its course and if its meant to be then it will be. I will keep on here though xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks Brooklyn is just so cute and very like his big brother . He has such amazing eyes they will defo melt a heart or two ! Well done on the weight loss that a great achievement 

Jo not the news you wanted I'm sure but it is good she didn't give you false hope and take your money shows she genuine . I'm with Becks you seem so so lovely I would love nothing more than to see you end up with a BFP when least expected . Mother Nature works her own Miricles ;) 

AFM, I can't believe how good Sean is he is just a dream :) BF is going wonderfully and he is so contented . I feel great and although a little tired not wiped out like I was expecting ! 
I'm having to remind myself to take it easy after the c section as I feel so good . I have to say I don't miss being pregnant , I perfare my kicks on the outside ! The last few weeks were such a struggle ! But having said that my mind has wandered to a possible brother or sister and when lol...... At my age i would have to be back on the ttc train sooner rather than later :haha: 

But for now I'm over the moon with my little bundle and appreciate every second of the blessing that he is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I'm so sorry the news wasn't good and that she was honest. Are you going to continue seeing her for cycle regularity? Like the others, I'm still going to hope for your BFP. 

Becks - Thank you. I hope it means something good for you too this month. My temp went back up today too, but it's normal for me to have up and down temps the first half. Brooklyn and Casey are so adorable.

Regina - He's so sweet! I'm glad he is good for you and you're feeling well. It's so easy to want more isn't it?

Tilly - Have fun! Enjoy your hubby. Good luck.


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies thanks so much, Brooklyn is v much like Casey particularly the eyes, when Casey was small his eyes were electric blue then they changed to hazel/green so will be interested to see what colour Brooklyns end up! Casey must take after me as i was tiny like a little doll when young, wish I still was lol. Xxx. 
Regina I'm so v pleased you are doing so well, wonderful to hear from youxxx 
Crystal for the second time (same last cycle) I have spotting, last time it was red blood streaked ewmc and this time it was an hour of pink on wiping. Strange. I've never experienced anything like this before. Both times starting around 10 dpo. As I ovulated cd 18 last cycle it's unlikely to be ovulation spotting is it? From what I've read that happens just after o. Hope it's nothing to worry about xxx 
Jo maybe the break from the stress if ttc will result in success for you. I so hope so. Please don't go anywhere, it wouldn't be the same without you xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That does seem strange. If it was O it should be near it at least. What about your cervix? Maybe the BDing when it's on the low side might aggravate it?


----------



## Oasis717

I never have checked my cervix! But we bd regularly and it has never caused this before, I don't think I'm going to o yet acc to opks so it is strange really don't know! Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I am trying to catch up with everyone and hope everyone is doing well.

AFM: I am back from Houston and my best friend's bday weekend was a lot of fun. She loved her 40 presents! We had a fun girls weekend. It was 83 degrees in Houston yesterday and now it is in the 20's. CRAZY weather here! I go to the doctor on Friday to check on my cyst. I am SO praying that it is not going to be there anymore. GO away! Getting ready to watch the Oscars. Big night here! XOXO


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I hope it's not anything to worry about. 

Sparkle - I know! The weather is always crazy here but it's just ridiculous this year. Keep warm.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Regina, sounds scary but at least you now have your beautiful rainbow safe and sound in your arms

Becks, ouch with the toe! Casey and Brooklyn look so cute together.

Jo, sorry acupuncture didnt to quite to plan but at least she can help sort your cycles out then who knows, still worth keeping it up.

Tanya hope you recover soon.

Hi to all you other ladies 

Can you believe Caitlin is 6 months old today! She is loving her baby porridge and can't eat it quick enough. Will be seeing HV and getting her weighed today and will check the latest info on weaning and what they can and can't eat and will try her on some different things

She fell asleep on her play mat on Saturday


----------



## josie1234

Hi Sparkle - sounds like you had a great time. I keep my FX'd for you and hope your cyst has gone hun. xx

Hi Lisa - what a gorgeous picture of Caitlin, sounds like she is doing really well and loving her food. What a cutie. I am not sure what I am going to do yet, I am having a few days off from it all. It has all been too much and I just want to try to relax. 

Becks - I am not sure if I have said well done at your weight loss. Hope you are keeping things up and using the app. You are doing so well and can do it. Lovely pic of Brooklyn xx

Regina - how are you doing hun? Is Sean settling and do you just keep looking at him and kissing him xx

Doje, Fi, Tanya, Crystal - how are you things? Hope you are all ok. Sorry if I have missed anyone xx


----------



## josie1234

Another pic
 



Attached Files:







1978673_10152013154256376_1459004457_n.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 9


----------



## josie1234

Me and DS
 



Attached Files:







1779093_10152013160011376_1373373736_n.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo your son is very handsome ! Are you very small or he very tall ? Lol........ I love your dress in the other photo you look lovely xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

OMG Becks that sounds HORRIFIC!!! glad your ok now though but blooming heck that sounds bad!!!! Brooklyn looks so gorgeous.. his eyes are so big and adorable and the two of them together are double adorable :D

Jo what a lovely picture of you both... lovely smiles I am so sorry the acupuncturist cant help with TTC and yur thinking of giving up, I remembered my mums friend got pregnant and found out she had cancer same time at 44 and she had a healthy boy and recovered from the cancer, so im holding on that for us all to get pregnant xx

Tilly nice that your hubby is home and the BDing can commence.. [email protected] hahaha us women are so fussy with out bits lol men dont care and GL :)

Regina that is a beautiful photo of Sean, she is adorable.. im sooooooooooooooo broody!!!!! xx

AFM well I had a weekend of resting... I done bugger all as I felt in so much pain when I went outside in the cold.. so me and OH stayed in watched movies ate nice food and BD as this is my apparent fertile week, so lets see how things go. 

I have an appt with my gynaecologist on 10th april which is because of my mc's so what do they say? do? and I have asked my OH to come as normally I go to these things alone... im nervous as she is a strict woman and makes me scared! im worried she won't help us and I will have to go on waiting list for a Diff Dr.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Soanxious

I missed a page LOL

Becks I dont think its anything to worry about, if it carried on maybe mention in to dr? and WOW well done on losing weight!

Sparkle your weekend sounded fun, wish we had nice hot weather here even if it was for a day lol

Dan thank you im healing now, and your bundle of joy looks so cute sleeping on her playmat, my DS was around 8 months old and fell asleep into his macaroni cheese when he was sat in his high chair hahaha! 

Jo, lovely photo's I love your dress and son is very handsome :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all and thanks Tanya it was literally for an hour yest and today nothng at all just like last last cycle odd!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lovely pics Jo! Y'all look really nice. Handsome boy. Looks like your DH has a big barrel chest like mine does. 

Lisa - Time flies! Can't believe it's been 6 months. Still cute as ever. 

Tanya - Good luck!


----------



## Soanxious

That's good then Jo :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone, I will try to read back on posts. Hard to keep up lol. Yes, I am only little 5 ft 1, my DS is tall, when he was a baby, they said he would be 6 ft 3. He towers over me now. Thank you about the comments about my dress. Yes my DH is a big chested bear lol. 

I am still watching the charts. Guess we won't be hearing from Tilly for a while lol. Good luck hun.

Becks - can't remember whether I have said but Brooklyn sure is a cutie and growing up so quick.

Regina - I am so glad that Sean is being so good for you. He is so adorable.

Crystal - I am not sure yet whether I am going for another session. I am taking time out from it all and to be honest, I have been quite chilled about it all, not devastated like I thought I would be. Maybe after a bit of a rest, I may think differently.

Becks - yes I wonder if Brooklyn's eyes will change colour. I am not sure about the spotting so I can't really give any advice. Maybe see how your chart pans out/when you ovulate and if you have any worries, speak to doctor to put your mind at rest. Sorry, I am not much help. Thanks for your comments. 

Sparkle - did you enjoy watching the Oscars? Hope it's good news regarding the cyst.

Tanya - glad that you have had some rest and still find time to BD. FX'd for your appointment and it's not too scarey. It's nice to have someone that is understanding in these situations and to have someone that you do not feel comfortable with is not reassuring but hopefully she will have some compassion.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo:) you and dh look so cute together he looks like a big bear:) I think it's so sweet the height difference, I'm 5 7 and dh is 6 5 so wonder how tall the boys will get. Casey is taking after me ATM but Brooklyn's def following Adam (dh) in the height stakes! Yes the diet is going really well and I'm getting much more used to it now, can't believe I ate so badly, I've always been so healthy til the last couple if years, anyway I'm doing something about it now, that's the main thing I guess! I googled the spotting and apparently it happens to a lot of women and unless it carries on it's not usually something to worry about. Wonder when I will o as I'm sure the stress of having the ceiling pulled down and having to leave the house will affect it! Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I bet they will both be tall. My DH is 6'4". I'm 5'8". Our 15 year old son is 6' 2-1/2" already. He started shooting up a couple years ago and has not stopped. Our 18 year old daughter is 5'10". And the twins are already growing quickly. Looks like they will be shooting up pretty soon. The jeans I bought DS4 in September are already nearly too short! They all grow so fast. 

I hope the stress of everything doesn't mess your cycle around too much. You're doing a great job on your diet!

Jo - Good luck in whatever you decide. I'm glad you're feeling at peace with everything right now. 

Good luck to everyone TTC. We all seem to be at the same stage in our cycles right now! Lots of BDing going on. :haha:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Jo - I'm sorry about your news:cry: are you just going to keep on trying - I have been taking my Ovaboost - what a dork I am I have just been taking one a day with all the other pills:dohh: even though I remember checking it was four a day:wacko:

What a lovely pic of you and your hubby - he looks like a big teddy bear:hugs:

Oasis - Your boys are gonna be heart breakers that's for sure:flower: I think my boys will be of average height I'm 5.5 and ex hubby is 5.6 (always was an issue if I wanted to wear heels:haha:) with new hubby no problem wearing heels - me not him:haha:

Did you get the ceiling sorted - what a mess about for you:hugs:

Regina - Wow he sounds like the perfect little man - do you think it is because you are older - you don't get as stressed easily? I remember my first I panicked over everything was he warm/cold enough was he drinking/soiling nappies enough etc. Whereas with my youngest I was like he'll be fine and I think if I ever get the chance to have another I will be laid back:winkwink:

Tilly - Hope you are to busy to be catching up with us on here :winkwink:

Tanya - How are you feeling now? :hugs:

Sparkle - Any news on the cyst? - will it go away on it's own or will you need an operation:hugs:

Lisa - How cute does Caitlin look - it's a hard life:winkwink:

So - How are you feeling now - has the BD commenced:winkwink:

I think I have got you all - I am not sure what is happening at all with my chart this month - I have had a really low temp today 35.99:wacko: and a low one the day before yesterday - that's why I have disregarded them (maybe its to do with the acu?) or maybe I haven't ovulated:cry: I really don't know and I still have this stinking cold so you would think my temperatures would be high not low - confused muchly again.

Oh and of course I tested this morning - NEGATIVE - so now Ive started I can't stop will test again tomorrow:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, another busy day, 8-4 in gym reception and then 2 classes tonight. Tomorrow I am in gym 8-3. Becks - thanks for comments, nice to know we look good together and to be honest I don't realise how small I am until I see photo lol. I get my DS to get stuff out of cupboards that I can't reach lol. Wow your DH is very tall. I am so chuffed that you are doing so well with your eating. It doesn't help ttc with all the stresses, hope your house is sorted soon. 

Crystal - Blimey your family are tall. I always wanted to be tall but no,petite. Used to hate people resting their arms on my head lol. Thank you. I don't know what I am going to do, I do feel really relaxed about it all (very strange, considering how I was before). 

Fi - We are still ttc but not focusing on it, not POAS constantly, if it happens it happens. Not expecting it to happen. Aw bless you, yes ovaboost is 4 a day. I have ran out and haven't ordered any more as yet. I have still got some agnus castus and don quai though. Yes he is a big teddy bear. I cant think of reasoning why temp has gone down for you. As always the next few days will hopefully clarify things. Good luck everyone xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## crysshae

I have no idea what my cycle is doing. I'm beginning to wonder if I ovulated early yesterday... I guess my temp tomorrow will help shed some light on it. I hate the wait!!! :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry all I have a broken phone so can now only get on the internet via wi fi! May be on a little less til fixed:( stressing about the ceiling coming down tomorrow hoping it won't mess my cycle up as I got an almost positive opk today, also had quite bad cramps yest and today. I'd run out so either the surge is leaving or coming lol. Crystal looks like you may well of o yest! Look forward to seeing your temp tomorrow. Love to all xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - looking forward to seeing your temps over next couple of days. I am not the best at interpreting charts to be honest. Hope you're ok x

Becks - what a nightmare for you, hope it doesn't mess up your cycle with the stress of it. 

Quiet on here today, hope you are all okay. Still stalking your charts Fi and Tanya. No news from me.


----------



## tillyttc

Help ladies got my clear blue ov test out yesterday and nothing yet today its gone straight to a solid smily face iam on cd 10 a little early wtf iam confused we did bd last night I need your input . Xx


----------



## crysshae

Tilly - Sorry I'm no help with those. Never used them. 

AFM - My temp went back down, so I guess it's just my CM that is confused. This should be fun... :dohh:


----------



## garfie

Tilly - I've never used them either :flower: but if they are like an OPK you can surge but not release an eggy for some reason - so keep an eye on it and your cm:winkwink:

Cry - my temp usually goes down before O - but for you I guess we still have to wait a few more days:hugs:

Hi Jo/Becks/Lisa - Hope you ladies are all okay :hugs:

AFM - I tested NEGATIVE again - I got a bit excited with my temp raise but both an IC and Superdrug says noooooooo! - also remember before O I had a fever - well if I put in Saturday 22 temp 37.17 it says I haven't even O yet:cry: so for now I am living in bliss and ignorance and saying I am 9DPO:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Tilly - sorry I cannot clarify for you hun but time will tell. I used to love getting those smiley faces and get so excited but my body just wasn't playing ball! I hope it's different for you, FX for you. xx

Crystal - sorry things are confusing for you. Why aren't things easy eh? Surely CM, opks and temps should all tally to show ov eh but sometimes things just don't look clear. FX for you too xx

Fi - hi hun, I am ok thanks, still quite chilled. No signs or symptoms to speak of to show what my body is doing, not even going to do opk until this cycle finishes (if it ever does). Money tight at the moment so not going to do acupuncture. Wonder if I will get to 100 day cycle, I am thinking so. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

Fi - forgot to say, nothing wrong with being ignorant lol, FX for you too hun xxx


----------



## crysshae

Fi - Implantation dip???

Well TMI, but since I was still confused about CM and only showing a very teeny tiny amount, I decided to check internally to see if I could find some answers. Found quite a bit of EWCM, so my body is just saving it all apparently. Lol. Makes me feel better about it at least.


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Well, I went to the doctor this morning and the cyst is still there. But, the good news is it is getting smaller. I was kinda prepared for it to actually be bigger as this week I have had some unusual cramping and pangs. So, I will go back to the doctor next Friday in hopes that it will be small enough soon to move forward with my IVF cycle. I am frustrated, but fine. Ready to get things going!!!

My niece and sister-in-law are coming to spend the weekend with me, so that will be a nice distraction.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Sparkle great news that it is getting smaller. Come on, keep shrinking!! Have a lovely weekend hun. Very quiet on here. How is everyone?


----------



## crysshae

Sparkle - Yay for shrinking! I hope it's gone very soon.

Jo - How are you?

Becks - Get your phone fixed! Lol.


----------



## josie1234

Hey Crystal I am ok hun. U? How's your cm and temps?


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing all right. CM and temps seem to be pretty normal for this point in my cycle.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, today was nightmare! Ceiling came down yesterday which was fine as the guys were fantastic and cleared up immaculately but the plasterer today totally annihilated my kitchen, took two hours to clean and they've also left bodged bits so we've put in a official complaint:( had a v positive opk tonight and tons of ewmc today so hoping the stress hasn't put off o! So nice to be home as have spent two days at mil. Phone still only letting me on internet when I switch my wi Fi on so I'm not around as much. Hope everyone is ok:) lots luv xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

crysshae said:


> Sparkle - Yay for shrinking! I hope it's gone very soon.
> 
> Jo - How are you?
> 
> Becks - Get your phone fixed! Lol.

Lol I know I miss being on!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi just popped by to tell you all im ok, just been offline has been a busy bee... will pop by and catch up with you all.. hope all is well with everyone.. any news? x Got EWCM and some back pain and yesterday some left side pain. and a temp drop? im new to this charting :/ xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi hope everyone is doing well 

Sparkle glad cyst is reducing, fingers crossed its gone next week.

So- drop could be OV - do you use OPK

Jo, anymore acupuncture booked?

Becks , nightmare with the kitchen!

Hi to everyone else.

Caitlin is now on 2 meals a day. The last 2 days she has had a whole weetabix for breakfast!


----------



## Oasis717

What a lovely pic Lisa! Isn't she doing well, Brooklyn has upped from 5 bottles a day to 6 and from 6 ounces to 7 so I think he's getting ready for food! Ceiling was total nightmare but apart from a couple of bodged bits it's done at least. Dh spent 2 hours cleaning before I came home bless him. Still waiting to o not rise this morning and another positive opk + ewmc hoping it won't be as late as cd 18 last month x.


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Hi just popped by to tell you all im ok, just been offline has been a busy bee... will pop by and catch up with you all.. hope all is well with everyone.. any news? x Got EWCM and some back pain and yesterday some left side pain. and a temp drop? im new to this charting :/ xxxx

Looks like an ovulation drop to me!! Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, no acupuncture booked as yet. Money really tight at the moment with step-son's wedding and spending lots of money on tablets lol. Not sure when I can book any yet so will just have to wait until funds are a bit healthier. With DH travelling lots and paying to live away, things have been really tight since he moved there. 

But mentally I am in a good place, the acupuncture certainly helped de-stress me. I am not constantly POAS or obsessing about things. Still chilled. DH came home this morning after his night shift so we are hoping to book our spa day which he bought a while ago and we haven't had chance to book. He is now on leave so won't be going back for his next shift but has a course after that so I will only see him for 2 days the time after that. 

Lisa - Caitlin is certainly doing well, she is so beautiful, bet you are so proud.

Becks - shame you had to clear up after some of them, it's annoying, you think they would be professional and 1. do the job properly and 2. clean up after themselves. Sounds like Brooklyn is doing well too. Hope O is not as late as last month for you. Waiting is torture!

Tanya - looking good hun, I am expecting temp to rise for you tomorrow. 

Crystal - still watching your chart. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, if I have, how are you?

Are you all up to anything this weekend. I am just watching the Paralympic Winter Games whilst DH is sleeping off his night shift. It is scary to watch. I have given one of my Spin classes away as I was rushing about and after petrol, it wasn't really worth my while as it is over 20 minutes away. 

omg the dog is laid next to me on the sofa and has just let one off, ha ha. He jumped up as if to say 'who was that' lol.


----------



## tillyttc

Hi ladies well had ewcm since thursday night but given up with ov kit so we are just going for it lol had cramping last night so fingers crossed will just keep bding till he has to leave ! Will update soon hope you are you well . Xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly, FX'd for you hun. How long is DH home for?


----------



## Soanxious

Woo Hoo!!! and small raise :D back in a bit we have been BD and now making a dog kennel in garden... been a busy day hahaha! all have a lovely day.... sun is out and im happy :D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ov.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tillyttc

He doesn't leave till Thursday so still plenty of time like I say jyst ginna leave itito nature and see what happens sick if ov sticks gonna have rumpy for the fun if it and what will be wilk be . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's great Tanya! I had my second positive today but slightly lighter than yesterday's so I'm hoping I will o today:) xxx
Thanks Jo I know I'm still clearing up today with plaster dust in every crevice in my kitchen, nightmare, we rent privately so have no control over the companies that do the work but we've taken photos of the devastation after and the bodged bits and lodged a complaint. Glad you are feeling good, the waiting to o is indeed torture lol hoping for a rise tomorrow unless the stress has knocked me outxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all, Josie maybe some time out from not testing etc is what your mind needs? I took mind off ttc last yr when I fell pregnant for 1st time in 14 yrs :) glad your feeling ok though :)

Tilly I am not sure of the test you use I just use the cheap dip ov tests and got the result I got today along with my Ovulation app on my phone it says I was due to ov today as well as EWCM. Just BD till your all worn out I think that what the smile means haha!(my interpretation)

Sparkle im glad your cyst is shrinking!

Becks Hope ceiling and phone fixed soon.. hows the kids coping with all that too. I dont blame you complaining.. and as for OV thats spooky same day as me :D I had a Pos OV last night too... and some left pain.. and slight raise today.. fingers crossed for you too xx

Fi I hope you get a different result very soon.. fingers crossed :D

Lisa a beautiful sweetie :)

As for me i've helped OH with the new dog kennel in garden and put washing out and come in for a snoop on here :D


----------



## Oasis717

Lol a snoop I like it! I took Brooklyn to my mil yest and we were all there Thursday they coped quite well really it's me I can't stand mess! All this stress is no good for ovulation lol. Managed still to bd twice a day but v difficult with being at mil all day, early mornings and late nights again. Dh loves this time of the month as I don't leave him alone!! Ha ha xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

I used the clearblue digi advance and never will again . Think ive oved but missed it out on high fertility and went straight to peak lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks yeah my OH loves this time of month too.. tonights is a lot darker now so this is good? will it get lighter now? never understand OPK At least all the BD takes mind off ceiling problems ;) im now taking a baby asprin a day as well as my pregnacare. so what do I expect with tests and temps from now on??? xx
 



Attached Files:







ov1.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly I am still trying to understand the OPK's myself, I know it has to be equal dark oer darker than main one to be a positive, but does it lighter mean your almost ov or just ov?


----------



## dancareoi

I used the IC OPK, line has to be same or darker than control line.

When I thought it was positive I would use clearblue smiley face to be 100% sure.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Tanya once it's as dark or darker than the control line you are having your surge and may ovulate within 12 to 36 hours:) my opk went neg last night and a rise of 0.4 this morning should hopefully mean I ovulated yest, cd 16, as long as I get another two rises over the next two days above my cover line which I think will be around 97.6. Couldn't bd as much as usual cause of all the work here but hoping twice a day is enough lol. Cd 16 is two days earlier than last month and still pretty much mid cycle so hoping I get another rise tomorrow xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Well iam at a loss not sure if iam 2dpo or cd13 lol says on the digis to ignore the blue line mmmmm cant help but look and have a opinion lol took one this morning and the machine thing told me to look at the manual ffs ! When hubs
Isernt here things go like clock work and when he is here it all goes wrong maybe its a sign lol anyways will never buy the clearblue digi advanced again in fact if Ihaven't got caught this time
Next time will just go with my body
As I found this to confuseing . Xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well - I will read back and catch up soon:flower:

Josie - Do you want a partner - yep yesterday I was 12DPO now today I loose my Cross Hairs - never known a cycle like it (and trust me I've monitored a few) :haha:

So I don't have a scooby doo what is going on - of course I tested and probably will do until she comes - NEGATIVE:wacko:

So if anyone can shed any light in this dark tunnel.:winkwink:

Of course it effects my acupuncture to - as she can't visit until I'm CD1/2 - when will that be????

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Becks - All this testing and temping is confusing...I really hope your able to BD around all the commotion you have at home :)

Tilly - I have a bad enough time trying to understand these basic dip tests!! let alone trying others, I think the only one I would be really sure about is one that will say in digital form "YES YOU ARE OVULATING 100%" haha! I think they need to invent one like that for us all :)

Fi, its all confusing... fingers crossed you work out whats happening soon so I can then figure it out ;)

AFM this is my CD15 now and having constipation-ovulation pain(burning sensation) - back ache - very sensitive boobs so will stop dip testing and just focus on BD as much as possible.. well when he gets home from his Rally day :D im taking the Asprin this time so I am really hoping if I do get PG that It was all that was needed, as I had no problems getting pregnant since october its just keeping them there :( xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it gets easier it's confusing at first managing to fit bd in dunno how lol fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I hope so Becks LOL.

How's everyone's weekend been? this is my 1st weekend of sun at this new house (as we moved in Christmas) so we are loving it here :) Just need to fill it up with babies :D

My OPK are now faint. so was that my surge? I had 2 tests that were dark over 2 days... oh well demanding BD daily anyways :)


----------



## Oasis717

Yep same here Tanya two days of darker than control opk then faded to half as dark. I had another good rise this morning so it's looking like o occured on cd 16:) yes it's been a beautiful sunny weekend, hoping you get your dream to fill your house with babies:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Becks -that's a good temp rise. FX

Tanya - yes think you have had your surge see what temps are over next few days. It is confusing, especially if you have a chart like mine lol getting up to CD 100!

Fi - did AF get you? So sorry if it did get you hun. Onwards and upwards for this cycle, I really hope so. I can't remember if you have any more acupuncture booked

How is everyone else.

I am so moody yesterday and today. had opk positive but with my track record, I am not fully believing the opks. Just concentrating more on temps/cm.


----------



## garfie

Josie - Yes she did - no warning, no cramping no nothing :wacko: I have another acu booked for this evening :happydance:

I was just chart stalking you there (you caught me) your temps are still raising I see:flower:

Tanya - TTC is all about waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Becks - I see you have your bases covered:winkwink:

AFM - Hubby has put his back out - so being the dutiful wife I am (I helped him get dressed this morning:wacko:) after all I need him on top form in a few days :haha:

I think the acu is helping me - I got af yesterday if it wasn't for my drop in temps I wouldn't even have known she was coming - she came in slowly and hasn't brought her friends (miss sore boobs/backache/cramping) of course I realise it could all change but for now I feel fine:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Our charts are similar Becks, tell you what.. my boobs are REALLY painful.. not normally like this around OV I can't touch them it's so painful.

Im off out to sit in the garden and soak up some rays and have a nice orange juice n ice.. ahhhhh x


----------



## Soanxious

Jo I am amazed that you get to CD100 poor you :( im confused on the days I have done so far! :hugs: Hope your mood lifts soon.. its horrid feeling grouchy :(

Fi yeah TTC is all about the waiting but luckily for me its a lot of fun trying.. and my poor OH is worn out, he even asked if he could goto sleep early last night so I left him alone.. but pounced on him before work this morning haha! he wasn't getting away with that! laughing at you being the dutiful wife as you will need him in top form in a few days :)


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Looking at your chart, you've had a true sustained rise since CD85. I think maybe you O'd then and might be due for AF soon, unless you got a lucky unexpected BFP??

Becks - I'm glad the ceiling stress didn't mess up your cycle. Looks like your body knows what it should be doing. Fingers crossed you get your BFP. 

Fi - Sorry AF got you. I hope your DH's back feels better soon so he'll be ready. 

Tilly and Tanya - I hope you caught those eggs! Fingers crossed. 

AFM - I still have no idea what's going on. Pretty certain I O'd on CD13 and had a huge temp rise, but then it has dropped the last two days. Kinda strange for me...


----------



## tillyttc

Well the story changes got a great smily this morning strong blue line this morning as to say bd heaven lol and loads of ewcm he he! So was in town and just had to buy pg test oh dear god here we go again lol stay with me ladies for two weeks of peeing on sticks the highs and lows fingers crossed and heres hoping and I have to say say iam tired and sex is making me tired but will persevere till the ebd lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I have been looking at lots of charts and it seems often people's charts are confusing to us all lol. Hope the answers are visible soon :)

Tilly I have 5 tests here from previous testing and I am itching not to burst into one unless its my AF due date. but I too will probably be testing next week... its a nightmare isnt it trying not to test.


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal wish I knew what was going on with your temps! Really hope it becomes evident soon. It's so annoying when you don't know and have to wait til next day. I have some SERIOUS cramping today to the point of taking paracetamol which I don't usually take. Not sure why. But I do have ibs and sometimes confuse the two pains as they're similar although this is radiating from the right hand side whereas ibs cramps are usually all over. Hmmm xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Our charts are similar Becks, tell you what.. my boobs are REALLY painful.. not normally like this around OV I can't touch them it's so painful.
> 
> Im off out to sit in the garden and soak up some rays and have a nice orange juice n ice.. ahhhhh x

Mine too:( also have lower back pain as well and feels like I need the loo kinda pain :( xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hope your pains stop soon Becks.... :( 

My boobs feel like they belong to Pamela Anderson not me.. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou and Lol!!!! I wish I had pammies boobs:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I wish I had her boobs, mine just feel they are that big.. they hurt lol...agony to remove bra... eek! never normally this bad during OV.. odd..


----------



## dancareoi

Hi girls,

Becks and Tanya i think you are both 2 dpo!

Haven't studied any other charts, will do if I get a moment 

Feeling left out of all this charting but saying that I still haven't had AF since Caitlin was born!

I've tried to update first page but without looking back, I am missing some info. If you have any relevant info let me know and I'll update it.

Regina, hope all is going well. If u get a chance can you give Sean's middle name, date of birth and weight?

Caitlin had a weetabix again this morning and wolfed it down, going to do 1 1/2 tomorrow! Gave her a purée of potato and carrot tonight, it wasn't very tasty , but with a bit of face pulling she ate it!


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a good week. Some of these charts are looking good! 

AFM: I joined the club and started a diet today. The medications I take for IVF are notorious for weight gain. But, I need to be honest with myself and admit that my nutrition and portion sizes are not where they should be. I keep thinking, "well, I'll be pregnant soon so I don't need to worry about losing now." Well, almost a year later, and that hasn't happened yet. I have gained WAY TOO much to ignore it any longer! SO, here I go! I really hope I am pregnant soon, and I also hope that I can control the amount of weight I gain throughout my pregnancy. Starting this new plan will put me in a good healthy spot.

Lisa: I am Jennifer. (Jenn) I am 40. TTC through IVF. I am a SMC (single mother by choice). :)


----------



## Oasis717

Jenn great about starting the diet! I need to get back on track with mine as it went to pot last week with all the work at home and it was our 2nd wedding anniversary yest so I need to start again too! Xx. 
Got my crosshairs today. Yay! Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Well iam officially ovulating yippee got cramps and ewcm and another smily this morning with the blue line beening stronger than the control line ! Tomorrow will be 1dpo will now change wot sort of sticks I pee on lol god I hope we got it we sure have tried lol hubby will be glad to go back for the rest on thursday . Xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Wow lots of exciting symptoms and charts going on in here:happydance:

AFM - She got me on Sunday - how could she not with that temp drop :haha: but the good news FF gave me back my CH - and I got to a 28 day cycle :happydance: had acu last night and she is pleased with my progress - it seems the huge huge dip I had is related to my old cycle - so now she is trying to keep the chinese liver clear so the blood continues to flow nicely for at least 5 days :wacko: told her I will be sending her a bill for more tampax:haha: 

Have a lovely sunny day ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Yay for crosshairs. How are you feeling today?

Tanya - Did your temp go up again?

Tilly - Fingers crossed you caught the egg with all your trying!

Fi - Sorry about AF, but glad your acupuncturist is pleased. 

Jenn - Good luck on the diet!

AFM - FF makes no sense sometimes. It says make sure you put in all your info, especially your CM. If you forget to enter CM, then during your entire LP, it tells you "We could only decide your O date by temps. You really should enter CM info for a more accurate analysis." I enter all my CM this month, and it wants to only use my temps to pick O date. I played with it and found if I entered 2 more high temps after today, it picks CD 16. If I just changed one of my low temps by a tenth of a degree, it picked CD13 for my O date. Also, if I change the tuner to Research (which has the most advanced info - just not stable because it changes as they find things), it chooses CD13. I know my temp was way lower than usual, but why isn't the advanced tuner using everything to make the decision like it is supposed to do? Even with those low temps, I can still see the pattern... :shrug: So I entered my own crosshairs.


----------



## crysshae

Okay...Now FF is just being annoying. I was looking back over charts, and after all was said and done and over, it has decided to change my O date for last month from CD14 to CD12. Why? And it doesn't even look even a little bit right.


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly Dance you should set up a buisness predicting charts ! You called it with Becks before she posted she got her crosshairs ! Sean,s full name is Sean Joseph Bowe , born 22/2/2014 @2.04am weighing 8lb (3.65kg) . Are you breast feeding still , is that why you have not gotten AF ? Mmm pity would love to BF until 6 months but also want to ttc again sooner rather than later ;) lol. Six months might just be soon enough lol... 

Ill be joining ya all on the healthy eating thing next week ( no diet for me as BF ) but that does not mean I can pig out on chocolate, Chrisp, fried food etc which I have been lol 

The weather here is lovely today :) Garfie sounds like acupuncture is making some changes to your body and cycle all very positive but can I ask what is a Chinese liver ????


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Crystal! Ff is well annoying sometimes and not always right!! Dont blame you for putting your own crosshairs in:) I'm feeling ok just had two days of cramps now which is odd but I've had a lot of stress so could be ibs although it's radiated from the right hand side so I don't know? Xxx. 
Regina lovely to hear from you. Brooklyns nearly 5 months so def after this cycle we will be giving it our all. We've tried but not a 100% and my cycles only seem to be settling now xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

dancareoi said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Becks and Tanya i think you are both 2 dpo!
> 
> Haven't studied any other charts, will do if I get a moment
> 
> Feeling left out of all this charting but saying that I still haven't had AF since Caitlin was born!
> 
> I've tried to update first page but without looking back, I am missing some info. If you have any relevant info let me know and I'll update it.
> 
> Regina, hope all is going well. If u get a chance can you give Sean's middle name, date of birth and weight?
> 
> Caitlin had a weetabix again this morning and wolfed it down, going to do 1 1/2 tomorrow! Gave her a purée of potato and carrot tonight, it wasn't very tasty , but with a bit of face pulling she ate it!

I have had a temp drop today :( is it supposed to keep rising? 

My little ones loved weetabix, nice and filling for them too :D and I don't blame her pulling a face at potato and carrot after nice weetabix lol have you tried Sweet potato and carrot? a sweeter natural taste?


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle125 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week. Some of these charts are looking good!
> 
> AFM: I joined the club and started a diet today. The medications I take for IVF are notorious for weight gain. But, I need to be honest with myself and admit that my nutrition and portion sizes are not where they should be. I keep thinking, "well, I'll be pregnant soon so I don't need to worry about losing now." Well, almost a year later, and that hasn't happened yet. I have gained WAY TOO much to ignore it any longer! SO, here I go! I really hope I am pregnant soon, and I also hope that I can control the amount of weight I gain throughout my pregnancy. Starting this new plan will put me in a good healthy spot.
> 
> Lisa: I am Jennifer. (Jenn) I am 40. TTC through IVF. I am a SMC (single mother by choice). :)

Good luck with the Diet and with IVF :) shame the meds make you gain weight


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Jenn great about starting the diet! I need to get back on track with mine as it went to pot last week with all the work at home and it was our 2nd wedding anniversary yest so I need to start again too! Xx.
> Got my crosshairs today. Yay! Xx

What is crosshairs? my temp dipped slightly this morning :( is that bad?


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Wow lots of exciting symptoms and charts going on in here:happydance:
> 
> AFM - She got me on Sunday - how could she not with that temp drop :haha: but the good news FF gave me back my CH - and I got to a 28 day cycle :happydance: had acu last night and she is pleased with my progress - it seems the huge huge dip I had is related to my old cycle - so now she is trying to keep the chinese liver clear so the blood continues to flow nicely for at least 5 days :wacko: told her I will be sending her a bill for more tampax:haha:
> 
> Have a lovely sunny day ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X

[email protected] comment...! 
:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Left wonderin said:


> Firstly Dance you should set up a buisness predicting charts ! You called it with Becks before she posted she got her crosshairs ! Sean,s full name is Sean Joseph Bowe , born 22/2/2014 @2.04am weighing 8lb (3.65kg) . Are you breast feeding still , is that why you have not gotten AF ? Mmm pity would love to BF until 6 months but also want to ttc again sooner rather than later ;) lol. Six months might just be soon enough lol...
> 
> Ill be joining ya all on the healthy eating thing next week ( no diet for me as BF ) but that does not mean I can pig out on chocolate, Chrisp, fried food etc which I have been lol
> 
> The weather here is lovely today :) Garfie sounds like acupuncture is making some changes to your body and cycle all very positive but can I ask what is a Chinese liver ????

What a beautiful full name :) my daughter was born on 22/02/94 at 1.01am haha 

Your allowed to enjoy food whilst bf.. that was my excuse for bf :D


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya the crosshairs show you ovulated the vertical line shows the ovulation day and the horizontal line shows your cover line which is just a guide really to your average temp before ovulating giving you crosshairs:) you get them when ff deduces you have ovulated:) xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya we are both 3dpo lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Jenn great about starting the diet! I need to get back on track with mine as it went to pot last week with all the work at home and it was our 2nd wedding anniversary yest so I need to start again too! Xx.
> Got my crosshairs today. Yay! Xx
> 
> What is crosshairs? my temp dipped slightly this morning :( is that bad?Click to expand...

Don't worry hunni that's a tiny dip and perfectly normal! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks- Thanks that explains it now I was a bit confused.. and YAY! thats mad us both being 3DPO :D fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh glad the dip is normal.. I am still having bad breast pain.. really not had it this bad before..cant take a bra off... could asprin do that? can't think of anything else I have changed.


----------



## Oasis717

Well anything out of the norm is good I say!! I don't think the aspirin would do that so must be hormones:) mine are only slightly tender but they usually are around ovulation. Apart from those cramps which seem to have gone now nothing out if the ordinary for me! I did get two days of cramps when I ovulated with Brooklyn then another two days right before I got my bfp which I think were implantation cramps. Who knows! It is mad us being 3dpo and Crystal is only one day ahead! Wouldn't it be funny if we all got bfp's lol xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

It would be mad if we did all get BFP's it would be lovely, when will you test? I think my test showed up around 7dpo last few times. My problem is keeping them in womb hence asprin now... xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I lost two Lo's before Brooklyn:( so I would worry a lot. But after Brooklyn there's hope at least. I got a bfp at 7 dpo with him and a faint positive at 6dpo. I'm testing already lol xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Morning ladies quick question iam still getting smily face and strong blye lines its day three normally I only get them for 24 hours what on earth is happening this month ? Hubbs is thinking uam trying to kill him off lol hes been here 10 days and bd 8 of those 2 more to go. X


----------



## Oasis717

Big temp drop today hmmm not so good! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks mine has dropped too, but im looking at charts on FF and put in early HPT and they dipped after OV and all got pregnant.. :) xx

I will test on Saturday... as I only have 5 tests left, will order some today.


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Morning ladies quick question iam still getting smily face and strong blye lines its day three normally I only get them for 24 hours what on earth is happening this month ? Hubbs is thinking uam trying to kill him off lol hes been here 10 days and bd 8 of those 2 more to go. X

Sorry Tilly I have no clue with those tests, I am new to all this myself but hoping someone can answer for you :) as long as your bd then I think it should be fine... 

My OH said he feels like a walking penis at the moment so I've given him some days off :(


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Hun I've seen the charts too it's possible it's implantation dip but more likely a fallback rise which is common at 3/4 dpo. First I knew of that till I looked it up! It's a second oestrogen rise which pushes the temp down for a day or so before progesterone pushes it back up. Apparently 4dpo is too early for id although I implanted super early with Brooklyn, about 5dpo. I hate this waiting game lol have to wait to see if it goes back up tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Fingers crossed it will go back up tomorrow xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope so:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks lol you really do test early !!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

For all of us to get sticky BFPs this cycle would be awesome! My temp falls back on a regular basis, not all months, but quite a few. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> For all of us to get sticky BFPs this cycle would be awesome! My temp falls back on a regular basis, not all months, but quite a few. Fingers crossed for all of us!

It would be awesome.. we would make the papers!! :haha:


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies,

Blimey lots been going on here. Trying to catch up. Getting excited at all of the TWW and chart activities. I really feel that we are going to get at least one BFP very soon. Come on ladies, let's get more than one. :thumbup:


----------



## Soanxious

*I am in BOOB AGONY!!!!!* not only can I not remove my bra I am having to be careful where I put my arms as I am in total agony.. I never have this kind of breast pain, and my nipples can *NOT* be touched at all.... arghh!!


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Blimey lots been going on here. Trying to catch up. Getting excited at all of the TWW and chart activities. I really feel that we are going to get at least one BFP very soon. Come on ladies, let's get more than one. :thumbup:

It is really exciting.. I will be happy for anyone that does... wish we all could and become the famous forum for good luck baby dust LOL.. we would have lots of members... 

I see you have still no AF? :hugs: I thought after your temp spike something may happen... any signs? xx


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Tanya, sounds painful but promising eh? Any other symptoms?

No AF still, I am on CD 100 today!!!! That is just crazy eh? Few twinges tonight. See what temp does. Was moody the last couple of days but am ok today, quite happy. 

I keep getting reminders to go for a smear but you have to go on a certain day of your cycle don't you? Lol, I will ring them up and enquire. 

Becks - how is your fitness and healthy eating going? I can't remember who else said they were going to start eating healthy. 

I will try to catch up with everyone else as can't remember who is doing what lol.


----------



## Soanxious

Aww CD 100 :( 

I thought the only time you can not have a smear is when AF is visiting, I have never gone during a certain time of the month just when I had an appt during no af.

I have creamy cm, feel more tired, and mild headache comes and goes, and sweating when I woke up this morning. thats all really and some constipation think thats all.. but early days...


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina I know it's just for fun really I'm not expecting anything!! Xx
Crystal totally agree fingers crossed would love us all to fall together! Come on bfp for all the ladies waiting:) xxx Brooklyn is so funny now, I could literally watch him all day and I do! He seems to do something new everyday and is always smiling. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ooo I missed lots of posts! Hi Jo how are you? I must admit with the ceiling being done and being away from home and then our wedding anniversary the diet went to lot but we are now back on track and hoping to loose more. I think as I kept up the exercise I was lucky to not put any on so now I just need to loose more. I went shopping with my sil today and was v pleased to be a size 12 top and I've got to take back a size 14 top as it's too big!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

I am ok thanks Becks. That's great that you have gone down a size. It is good when you see results. Me and DH are off to a spa day tomorrow, really looking forward to it. Will be lovely. 

I don't know about the smear Tanya. I will ring up on Friday to check. I will be chart stalking lol.


----------



## Soanxious

Im chart stalking too... lol... plus on other sites browsing... after being tired most of the day it comes to bed time and im wide awake.. so watching some "sons of anarchy" on netflix... hoping to pass some time so I can drift off... grrr dislike insomnia


----------



## Soanxious

Great news about the weight loss Becks :D


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo just need to keep it up now! Hope you have a lovely day sounds fab! Xx 
Thanks Tanya. XxxxTanya I'm terrible for watching tele and not sleeping, I seem to be wide awake when I'm supposed to be asleep lol. Temp stayed same today, was hoping it went back up but oh well! Xx x


----------



## Soanxious

My temp is exactly the same also... and sticky cm dunno if that means anything... I also felt nauseated as soon as I opened my eyes and when I did get off to sleep last night I had very vivid angry dreams :(


----------



## Soanxious

... *when I came across the most insane symptoms EVER* :wacko: :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







funnychartcloseup.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tillyttc

well just waved hubs off for another seven weeks ! its crap hopeing and preying we have done enough and hes left me with a mini version of him lol ! and so the waiting begins classing myself as 2dpo today out of the 11 days he was home we bd 9 times lol so if we haven't done it then I don't know what else we can do . xx


----------



## Left wonderin

tillyttc said:


> well just waved hubs off for another seven weeks ! its crap hopeing and preying we have done enough and hes left me with a mini version of him lol ! and so the waiting begins classing myself as 2dpo today out of the 11 days he was home we bd 9 times lol so if we haven't done it then I don't know what else we can do . xx

Awh that must be so so hard :( I'm sure like everything you adjust and just get on with it but never having had oh away of r longer than a weekend it sounds awful . On the upside ye get the remote and the whole bed to yourself :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Aww must be hard Tilly, but glad Regina has pointed out the positives haha! my OH snores so much I use wax ear plugs and still cant sleep.. last night I came down and slept on the sofa.. as you can imagine I am very grouchy.. as I was looking forward to some sleep after struggling to feel tired.. Meh!


----------



## tillyttc

To right about the bed lol and iam already sat in front of the telly catching up with all my programs !Things do tend to settle down after a day or two and I get back into routine will spend my time symptom spotting and peeing on sticks lol . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya that chart was weird!!! I'm not sure if my cm is sticky or creamy? There seems to be a lot of it though. No af symptoms but no pregnancy symptoms either! Tender boobs and bit bloated but that's it, normally I have more af symptoms. I hate waiting for the next day to temp lol. Ivd read it's normal for a 1 to 2 day drop around 4dpo which is a rise in oestrogen from the corpus luteum then the temps SHOULD go back up as progesterone takes over. We will see! Omg I am obsessing once again over temps. Charts and tests! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Great job with the weight loss Becks!

Jo - Enjoy your spa day!

Tanya - That's a crazy symptom chart. 

Tilly - Fingers crossed you caught that egg! It must be really hard for DH to be gone that long. 

I know exactly how y'all feel about waiting till the next day to temp driving you crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly I am sat here catching up on my programs too.. when my OH is around he hates my programs so my sky+box has filled up with 1% left so watching my CSI and one born every min...

Becks Im going to carry on temping but having looked at hundreds of charts now that have ended in pregnancy they are all up and down up and down so that won't get me down now plus its my 1st chart so I am not aware of what mine is normally like.. mine would of been all over the place if I had been charting the past few months as I was pregnant Jan and Feb. I don't get AF symptoms or AF pain mine can just appear out of the blue. At this moment my bbs are so painful like they were last October I cant even touch my clothing around breast area. I am having to kneel in the bath and lean forward to dip ( * Y * ) ies into the hot bath to get some relief..

I ordered 20 new internet dip tests so hoping they will be here by monday... I have 5 from previous testing left. I will test Saturday... as that will be 7dpo and I am sure I have had a faint positive then. Are you still testing ?


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal your chart is looking good :D


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Tanya. I have no idea what it's doing. Lol.


----------



## Soanxious

Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## crysshae

No...Nothing really out of the ordinary I guess. I've had a headache since yesterday, but that is probably the horrible wind we had yesterday brought something with it, as I'm a bit congested today. Boobs feel slightly tender on the sides today. 

I had this feeling of pressure on my cervix right before and around O this time, and then I've felt it again yesterday and the day before. I don't know what that's about...


----------



## Soanxious

Oooooo hey that sounds promising mind... :D I feel congested at times too.. noticed that when I have been pg. And I know what you mean about the pressure on the cervix too.. I am in boob agony.. so im with you there with boob pain...

Im sooooooooooooo tired.. i've gotta climb into bed and get an hours sleep... ZZzzzz


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies:) hi Crystal:) xxxx I'm still testing but I know I won't see anything! Lol. I have the chart from when I was pregnant with Brooklyn, it was the first month temping for me so I've only really got last months chart to compare this one to as I can't really count my first af after Brooklyn as my cycle was so messed up! I know Tanya I've looked at literally loads of charts on ff and many are up and down til about 7/8dpo. Mine wasn't with Brooklyn but my temps were more settled then and lower probably cause of sleeping all night through back then! I don't know what to think really, can just wait til tomorrow's temp I suppose but god I hate waiting! Why is all this ttc so easy to get obsessed with! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I was about to say I've had terrible wind too until I read it again and realised you meant the weather!! LOL.xx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Still stalking you all - can't believe you are all in the TWW (except poor Josie of course who is probably getting fed up of this TWW:wacko:)

I can't believe how exciting and similar your symptoms sound - and that some of you are testing already :haha:

Good luck to you all :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Well my acu lady wanted me to have a five day AF - and she made it happen - today is barely there:happydance: hope that means good things for me soon:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

:rofl: That really made me LOL Becks! But if I'm being honest, I've had that too! :haha: I try not to think of that as a symptom, as it probably due to what I eat and progesterone. I probably have it about the same time every cycle. Lol.


----------



## crysshae

I have my chart from when pregnant with DS4 too. I'm always comparing. Lol. It was low the first few days and then went steady on 7 dpo, and I had to enter my own crosshairs that month too. So of course I'm already saying to myself "What if" and "Wouldn't that be cool if" :dohh: 

Fi - It's great what your acu is doing is working! Good luck this month!


----------



## tillyttc

Ladies when I fell pg in jan I had a head cold and felt congested then found out I was pg about 5 days later was tild it was ti do with the imune system being low so that the body excepts the egg as its a foreign body weather this is true or not ian not sure but I will hang on to anything when iam desperate lol. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi wow that acu is really having an impact on your cycle . That's great , when does she want to see you next ?


----------



## josie1234

Fi - that's great, sounds like she is really working her magic. Good luck. Yes my TWW is more like a ten week wait lol. Nothing planned tomorrow so may ring up about smear (exciting). I have given up my Thursday spin class as I am only making about £4 after petrol money so gives me a bit of a rest.

I am finding it hard to keep up on here lol. So busy and getting so excited about these charts. I have had a lovely spa day with DH, gym, saunas, Jacuzzi, swimming, and treated myself to an eye treatment in the spa, it was pure heaven. We then had lunch in a lovely pub. Very relaxed now. 

I am wanting to see those BFP's by the weekend lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo that day sounds wonderful aaahhhhhh sounds like bliss . I'm a little exhausted today , apparently new borns do that to you !! A jacuzzi sounds wonderful about now lol


----------



## Soanxious

Fi nice to see your acupuncture is working :) I normally only get 3 days af thats normal for me. 

Becks I laughed at windy too as I too am gassy hahaa!

Crystal It must be nice to have the previous charts, I am on my first and still not purchased FF vip yet on a trial to see if its worth buying.. does everyone rec buying it?

Jo your day at the spa sounds divine!! I would love to go on a day like that :) Feel horrid as your passed 100 cd :( maybe more time resting(no spinning classes on thurs) may help you? I too would love to see some BFP's :)


----------



## Soanxious

Im a numpty and wrote my temps down in wrong on my chart I just checked my app on mobile and I was 36.4 yesterday not 36.5.. updating my chart.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm finding it hard keeping up too lol lots of posts. Off to watch a film now. Hoping for higher temps for us all tomorrow.night everyone xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

crysshae said:


> :rofl: That really made me LOL Becks! But if I'm being honest, I've had that too! :haha: I try not to think of that as a symptom, as it probably due to what I eat and progesterone. I probably have it about the same time every cycle. Lol.

Haha I missed this when I first looked! I know it made me giggle I am a doughnut! A windy one lol xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Becks - Nice temperature this morning - what did the test say?:winkwink:

So - I am usually the same 3 days the rest if its any longer is spotting:wacko: so five was good going for me:happydance:

Jo - How was the spa? :cloud9: I also have a spa day booked (my best friend and I did a joint Christmas pressie so we would have to meet up) but finding the time is now the problem and of course fitting it around my cycles:wacko:

Left - Aw bless you hun I think we forget how tiring new borns can be:sleep::sleep: hope you are managing to sneak in some naps when he is asleep:winkwink:

Tilly - I still have my cold/cough its going on 6 weeks now - wouldn't that be amazing if all you ladies found out you were pregnant together:happydance:

Cry - When are you starting to test hun :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - CD6 and she has left the building - no cramping or any of her usual tricks:happydance: but this morning I have noticed that my ovary area feels kind of heavy (never noticed that before) almost like my jean pockets are full - but as I'm still in my pjs it can't be that:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Bfn on ic fi but tbh I didn't expect to see anything really! Wishing you loads luck for this cycle:) yes I'm glad my temp went up this morn xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

morning ladies ! went straight into town this morning and hit 3 different shops brought 10 pregnancy tests in each so should keep me going could of brought more but didn't want to come across as desperate and abit crazy lmao ! 3dpo today and I hate waking up and there are no tests in the house wasn't going to test but my poas syndrome has got the better of me yet again ! I know its so so early and they will be neg but I just cant help it lol if hubs was here I couldn't do it but hes not so will have to indulge myself ! only wish I had more will power . xx


----------



## garfie

Tilly - join the club I don't think any of us have willpower any more not to POAS early:haha:

Becks - Sorry about BFN - still early though blah blah blah:winkwink:

AFM - Ok maybe mystery solved I appear to have a very positive OPK (CD6:cry:) I will put it up in a minute - it came up very quickly:wacko: and of course hubby is at work will have to see if I can convince him tonight:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Cd6 really?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

That is definitely positive Fi. Good luck!

Good temp rise Becks. 

Lol Tilly. At least you know it's too early to see anything but can get your addiction satisfied. 

I think my cycle has turned out to be anovulatory. Preparing for AF today or tomorrow I think. Rather glad that's the most likely case as temps have been way too low. Of course I could still be wrong and confused. :wacko:


----------



## Soanxious

Oh fi that is a pos ..mad on a cd6 but having read lots of internet forums nothing amazes me anymore lol

Tilly my 25 internet dip tests arrived today lol so I obviously tried one and knew I was way to early for a result but like Becky I couldn't resist either we are all POAS addicts here. Crystal is right we know its too early but we get our addiction done for the day lol.

Crystal I am always [email protected] :D... 

and now to make matters worse I have broken my thermometer and now having to use a new basal one... so will my charting be off from now on?


----------



## crysshae

I've been temping for a year now though, so I'm used to what my charts should look like, and this one is not the norm for me at all. It looks a lot like my anovulatory chart 2 cycles before I got pregnant with now DS5 - as his birthday was yesterday :nope: Growing up too fast!

They say you should use the same thermometer throughout your cycle, but if one broke, you've gotta use a new one. I wouldn't think it would make much of a difference this cycle, because you've already noted O, so it should be able to continue showing your higher LP temps. As well, a basal thermometer is more precise.


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi I think this time I caught the egg around cd 7-8 . According to my dates I ov on cd 14 but according to all the scans and Sean himself ( he was well baked when he came out ! ) I got pg a week earlier . I looked back on my chart and low and behold we DTD on cd 7 !! It is a possibility so !


----------



## crysshae

Well...I was right. AF has shown.


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I just had to google what anovulatory means.. oh so thats sad :( but clever as you really know your cycles.

I will just have to make do with temping rest of this cycle now then with what I got and start again next cycle... reminds self not to accidentally leave it in dressing gown and wash it in machine.


----------



## crysshae

It's not so bad. Of course it means I'm out this month, but it's normal for everyone to have an anovulatory cycle once or even twice a year. I've been charting again since last January, and this is the first one I've noticed, so pretty good. And the very first time I ever charted was the 20-day anovulatory cycle before I got pregnant with DS5. After that, I had one regular cycle where I could see how my normal chart should look and got pregnant the next cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully a good sign then and get pregnant next time :D


----------



## Sparkle125

Crystal: Sorry you are out this cycle, but maybe your past pattern will hold true and you will be celebrating soon!

Jo: Hope you are hanging in there.

Everyone else in the TWW: Let's go girls! I am hoping for some BFPs this cycle!

AFM: I went to the doctor again this morning and THE CYST IS GONE! YAY! I get to start my cycle now! :happydance: So, I will have AF within the next few days and I will start medication by mouth on Monday. Next, I will start with injectable medication on Wednesday and then go back to the doctor on next Saturday. When I go back to the doctor, they will be monitoring a couple of things. 

(IVF education here...if interested) The injectable medication makes my ovaries form lots of follicles. Most follicles house an egg. I have low ovarian reserves, so I will not produce as many as a 20 year old who may get as many as 30-40 eggs in a cycle! I have made between 2-12 in past cycles. They will also be checking the thickness of my uterine lining. The lining needs to get to 7mm by the end of the cycle to have the best chance of the embryo implanting. The cycle will probably last up to 14 days after the start of the injectable medication. They will monitor the size of these follicles as they grow and when the "lead follicle" gets to a certain size, they will schedule my "egg retrieval". I will go to sleep and they will aspirate the follicles and hopefully there will be eggs inside each one. The eggs also have to pass another test and be graded as mature in order to be fertilized. Not all eggs are mature, and not all eggs fertilize, or fertilize normally. I will wait 3 days and will have my "embryo transfer", where they will put the best looking embryo back inside to grow. LOTS of things have to go right in this process. But, here I GO!!! Come on GOLDEN EGG!


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle that sounds so complicated but so exciting!!! fingers crossed it all goes well xxxx

AFM im using a new thermometer(broke last one) but showing another dip.. oh well I dont feel pg this month but thats ok as I was pregnant Jan and feb maybe my body needs a break... xxx Im off out to Weymouth for the day..hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I am sorry you are out:( but like you said you got pregnant a couple of months after a cycle like this so that's great news!! Fingers crossed. Xx
Ds 5 has given Brooklyn another cough and cold so the last few nights have been disturbed but I've found it doesn't affect my temp too much so I'm taking the big drop today to be genuine. If I was trying to convince myself I'd say it was an implantation dip which generally happens around 7dpo but I actually just think it's just a random temp. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all just increasingly sore boobs. Def feel out although it's early I know I just haven't got that feeling!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I feel same as you! Have a lovely day though:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all
Yes I am hanging in there Sparkle thanks. Great that the cyst has gone and you are ready to go. You have to go through such a lot hun. Fx for this cycle. Xxxx

Tanya hoping your temp rises.

Crystal - sorry she got you. Hoping this is a sign of good things for you so you get that BFP like before.

Sorry I can't reply on others but I am on my phone and can't scroll back. 
Hope you are all ok. Tilly I hope you caught that egg - it is so hard when you are restricted to your time together. 

AFM - very crampy. It started yesterday and I thought AF was coming. It is really painful today so think she may be coming. Also got low back pain. No temp drop though. DH went on course yesterday, sleeping in a 24 man room with bunk beds. Got to love the Army. He is only an hour away but not allowed to come home!


----------



## josie1234

Becks - oh hope Brooklyn is better soon. They seem to pick one bug up after another eh? Hope that you are wrong hun. See what next few days bring xx

Tanya - hope you are wrong too. Have a lovely time in Weymouth xx


----------



## josie1234

Can't believe it. AF is here


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no so sorry Jo although at least it's brought an end to a mammoth cycle and hopefully the next one will be shorter and more settled:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. I am actually pleased so this cycle is finished. Had to take some painkillers. Lets hope cycles are shorter lol


----------



## tillyttc

please someone get me a straight jacket and a window to lick cause this tww stuff is driving me mad ! xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Tilly!

Tanya and Becks - I'm hoping it's an implantation dip for both of you!

Jo - Yay for AF and the end of that crazy cycle. With those temps I thought she was on her way. Hope she doesn't give you too much grief and pain. 

Jenn - That's wonderful. Praying everything goes perfectly and you get pregnant with your rainbow!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo what was that a 101 day cycle ????? Mental . At least you can draw a line under this one and move on to a new cycle :) Here is hoping its more regular and results in a BFP for you :)


----------



## tillyttc

Question ladies I have like a dull ache very low down on right hand side any ideas ? Xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina - 102 days in that cycle. Thanks. Hope I am not going to have any more like that! How are you doing?

Tilly - What cycle day are you on hun? Do you know when you ovulated?

Crystal - we are nearly cycle buddies. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## josie1234

For those in TWW
 



Attached Files:







1922158_10152130428842771_1638964527_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## crysshae

Yes we are, Jo!

Tilly - It could be your corpus luteum. They can cause some achiness after O.


----------



## tillyttc

I am roughly 4~5 dpo hips are achy to and lower back ache ? Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly with this baby I got achy hips . Never had them before but they hurt ! Disapeared about a week after I got BFP .


----------



## Left wonderin

Like I had banged into something and they were bruised but I didn't and they weren't lol


----------



## tillyttc

I hate looking into every little thing wish I could wake up on the 25th in jan I didnt even know I was pregnant god ignorance was bliss . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Crysshae is that a good sign for pregnancy or just normal for every cycle pregnant or not ? 
Left wonderin thank you . Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

It was the only time I ever experienced it so never even connected it as a symptom at the time . I googled it after though and apparently lots of people get it !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok, Brooklyn is quite ill ATM so didn't get on too much yest but he's had a good sleep so hoping he might be a bit better today, temp shot up by a degree this morn and boobs are a lot more tender but af could still be coming. I hate the tww too! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I hope Brooklyn is better.. :) Lovely to see a massive temp rise... :) fingers crossed for you... have you tested today?????

Jo I am SOooo happy AF has arrived and I really hope your new cycle is WELL BELOW this one now :D It's horrid having so much pain, have you tried a tens machine? and hot water bottle? 

Tilly I know this TWW is a nightmare :(

Regina how is the gorgeous little bundle of joy?

Crystal I was hoping it was. :(

AFM well DPO8 and I done 3 tests(diff brands with FMU) and all negative, I am not sure how many DPO I tested before and got + but I know it was a good few days before AF was due. I will test again tomorrow but I am not holding out much hope as I am not feeling the same way as I was Jan and Feb. We had a lovely day in Weymouth yesterday and it was nice to get away and forget about the TWW and enjoy the sunshine and fresh air... Here is a pic of Chessil Bay :) I have never been there before it was so dramatic and the sea was sooo blue...
 



Attached Files:







chessil.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya, only got rubbish ics! Neg on them. Promised dh wouldn't buy any dear tests til af due if my temps are still up as we've wasted so much money in the past so who knows? I've seen literally loads stories where bfn at 8 dpo then got a bfp later, you just never know but I'm with you I've always FELT pregnant and I just don't. My temp didn't start dropping til 10dpo last cycle so I guess it's the waiting game still. Glad you had such a good day. What a beautiful pic! Brooklyn is still full of cold and his cough is quite bad but hoping he'll have a better day xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww bless him... is he worse in the evenings? my middle daughter used to suffer a lot like that but she had weak immunity due to asthma so she always had coughs n colds and I was told something that worked and still does for her now so she does it when she is poorly and she is 20. Fill the bath up with hot water, add a large scoop of vicks or cheap brand as you use a lot and make sure doors and windows are closed and just sit in the bathroom for around 30 mins.. he could sit with you on floor and play toys or playmat etc.. the steam helps to sooth the cold and irritating cough.... it worked for her so hopefully it could possibly help a little? I was trying anything its horrible seeing little ones ill. I really do hope he is well soon :)

I know 8dpo is very early so I shouldnt really see a positive but I will try again tomorrow, mine too are really cheap ones but they showed up last 2 times all be it faint.. I too wont buy an expensive one until I have got a stronger line on the cheapies and had a line for a few days or after AF. x


----------



## Soanxious

How many points have you got on the early pregnancy signs indicator in FF? I have 32pts


----------



## Oasis717

thanks Tanya, have got some baby vicks so def try that, he doesn't seem to be worse at any time just totally bunged up with nasty cough. I know with Brooklyn i had faint line on ic at 6dpo so.used Superdrug Early test on 7dpo and got my bfp. Do you need to be a member on ff to get those points? xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Im on a VIP pass for another 10 days with FF, that is a vip add on is it? I thought you had to purchase it after your months free trail? so your still allowed to use FF charting for free?


----------



## Soanxious

its also given me a test date of 27th even though I should have af visit on 23rd.... lol I wish I could wait to test then lol!!


----------



## Oasis717

lol yeah you can still chart without being a member so i won't know how many point wish i did! xx


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so this has to be an evap as was stark white this morning. Funny thing was though I did another straight after and that had a line too but knowing my luck it's two evaps!! Yesterday and today I've been convinced I'm put and just about to start af and have been to the loo a few times thinking it had but nothing. Wish I hadn't chucked my wee away as I'm now having to hold again lol. Am sure the next one will be blank. Bloody ics! Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dancareoi

Looks good Becks!

Will be watching for an update!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Oasis717

Nope evap! Did three more and negs. Oh well. Bloody ics! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Oasis they are the ones iam using as they are cheap but not so cheerful mine have all been stark white ! I do know that its far to early and that each day iam setting myself up building myself up for disappointment why do we do it ! Xx


----------



## tillyttc

And now cant even put my words in the right order fer gods sake . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks..Oh was it an evap? cant wait to see tomorrows!!! I think yours will be positive.

Tilly I have had my positives from cheap internet tests so they do work.. I just use a few at a time so they are covering incase I get a dud one.

I have those too and some other blue ones.. I test both with same urine... I am 99% sure I am NOT pregnant this month... my bbs are also a lot less painful and I have No heart pounding or sweats like I have had the last 2 pregnancies, and NO implantation bleed that I always get :( oh well... can aspirin cause you NOT to fall pregnant? eek I best look that bit up! thats the only thing I have changed.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm not buying anymore Tilly! I've done like 3/4 at a time tonight and got 1 positive and 3 negs! Ridiculous. They have worked for me in the past but after this experience I'm giving up on them. Tanya I've had a couple of runs of palpitations but I've not had the burning/let down feeling in my boobs which I always get when pregnant so I'm doubtful. Just took me an hour to get Brooklyn back to sleep he never ever cries like that and it really bothered me but he was half asleep so I woke him up properly, got him to have half a bottle and he's just going back off now. I literally hate him being ill it's awful xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Those symptoms sound awful promising Becks, and that is an awful dark evap. How long did it take to come up?


----------



## Oasis717

Bout 8 mins but I've done like 7 since and two faint lines and 5 negs! Crap! Xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Becks how did you do this morning for me stark white as per ! Mind you my days app saying iam only 5dpo ! So dont know why I feel disappointed gotta give my little eggy a chance lol hubby dropped a bomb shell last night I knew he wasnt going to be home to try in april ! Which was bad enough but now he cant do may either , to many men away for him to come home ffs not happy ! Didnt want to talk to him after that feel like the company he works for rule our lifes dont they know we are trying to have a baby selfish gits . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks if he is taking so long to get well maybe doc needs to see him? maybe he might have an inner ear infection or something with his cold virus? my Granddaughter did 2 weeks ago...they are horrible things, its awful seeing your kids so ill :hugs: AS for the tests well Becks we are separated at birth I took 4 tests yesterday wasnt sure if I saw a very faint line too light for camera... then this morning I got this one and its similar to yours...

My symptoms are constipation - bit of a blurgh taste in mouth but my bbs are less painful. And I have acid in my tummy... 
I've woken up after 6 hours wide awake now normally I like my sleep lol. its given me a headache :( FF is giving me 40pts today... dont know how much people look into them...

Has anyone ever suffered with Tinnitus? its been annoying me the past few days coming n going.. grrrr not sure if it's because I am sneezing from pollen but it wont stay away...
 



Attached Files:







test.3.17.3.14.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9









test inverted.png
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Bout 8 mins but I've done like 7 since and two faint lines and 5 negs! Crap! Xxxx

What are the likelihoods of false positives? xx


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Becks how did you do this morning for me stark white as per ! Mind you my days app saying iam only 5dpo ! So dont know why I feel disappointed gotta give my little eggy a chance lol hubby dropped a bomb shell last night I knew he wasnt going to be home to try in april ! Which was bad enough but now he cant do may either , to many men away for him to come home ffs not happy ! Didnt want to talk to him after that feel like the company he works for rule our lifes dont they know we are trying to have a baby selfish gits . Xx

Oh Tilly that's so sad not allowing him home may either.. :hugs: I feel sad for you xxx

And 5dpo wont show a pos ... hey... im sure you will get your positive and by the time he does get home you will be showing from your pregnancy with a little bump :D


----------



## Oasis717

He's only been bad 3 days really Tanya, I don't think it's anything other than the cold and cough and his teeth as he's ok during the day he just has the raging hump at night if he wakes up! We took him to docs a little while ago as he'd had his cough 2 weeks. Will def be taking him back if it carries on.:( that's positive to me!!! Xxxx
Tilly mine are stark white again this morn I'm getting fed up with these tests as I said I won't be buying anymore . Really sorry your dh won't be able to make it home got ttc:( xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and I've had a bit of tinnitus for years now. So annoying xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I really do hope he is better soon... nasty viruses n teeth.. Meh! is the house finished now? are you back to normality? 

As for these tests they are a nightmare, I will buy a shop cheapie tomorrow... wont buy an expensive one until after af. I thought having lots of ic tests would fix me but no LOL.

If mine is Pos then I will do same as last time.. and not tell OH straight away.. going to leave it a few days... will test again tomorrow. x

This tinnitus is annoying as it comes when I am tired.. and then thats all I am concentrating on lol. So last night I fell asleep with headphones in watching and listening to Sons of Anarchy to drown it out..


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Sorry that time is going slow for those in the TWW. If only we could wait until AF is due eh? 

Tilly - so sorry about your DH hun, big hugs. Fingers crossed you will have caught that egg this time. xx

Becks - hope Brooklyn is feeling better soon, bless him. FX'd for you too xx

Tanya - good temps. I am not sure about false positives. Time will tell hun but FX xxx

Crystal - how are you today?

Lisa- hi hun, good to hear from you, how are things with you?

Regina - how are you doing? Sean sleeping ok? Looking forward to more pics.

How is everyone else? DH came back home from his course yesterday he was in 24 man room with bunk beds lol. He has to do the second part of course next weekend. He goes back to work this Tues.


----------



## Soanxious

Jo - It does my head in some days with my OH snoring and I wear wax ear plugs so I can't imagine what it was like to sleep in a room with all those men... did he manage sleep? EEK!

Fingers crossed for you getting a better cycle this time :) will you be having acupuncture this month? I forgot..are you on Angus Castus? I forget who is on what.

AS for my chart this is my first ever one so not sure what mine will and should look like.. wish I had started doing them sooner they are interesting..I like looking at others :D


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly have you thought about joining FF and doing a chart?


----------



## garfie

Wow ladies I step out and do things with the kids for the weekends and I come back to all these ICs:happydance:

I want to say they all look positive to me - BUT I have also been fooled with these tests before - so my advice ladies guard your hearts for now. Keep testing but when that line gets darker - then test with a "posh" test for a deff confirmation.

Becks - Glad you are all getting back to normal - is the house ceiling done now, did you manage to clean up all the plaster:flower:

Tilly - A chart is a good idea and then we can all stalk:winkwink:

Tanya - Your temps are looking good hun - fingers crossed:winkwink:

Regina - Your pics of Sean are adorable - how's he doing?:hugs:

Jo - Did I see she finally came :happydance::happydance: let's hope you get a more normal cycle this month.:hugs:

Lisa - How is Caitlin?:flower:

AFM - Not a lot to report - went to the Dr's Friday as this nasty cough/cold still hadn't gone - he asked me if I smoked:haha: and then gave me some anti biotics. Took the children go karting on Saturday then to the amusements and then we all had fish and chips :happydance: Willz wittered all the way through the day - sometimes I wonder why I bother :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jo, hi Fi, we are still waiting for someone to come and fix all the finishing off which the plasterer bodge3d as he couldn't wait to finish and get home so just left it in a state, dh cleaned everything before I came home, took him 3 hours and we have to go through it all again when they fix the mistakes, then we can decorate, with all this stress and having to leave home when I was ovulating not surprised im out which im 99% sure I am, no more ics for me!!xxx


----------



## tillyttc

wouldn't know where to start with a chart help ! finally spoke to hubby this morning and has said he may be able to get home on the 7th of may for a week ! that will do me as iam due to ov any time from the 9th to 13th ! think he knew better than to mess with a woman on the ttc mission lol and throwing your toys out of the pram always helps along with a sulk and tears and the phase (you know you have to be here to get me pregnant it would help ) lol as to say I have to call him when he gets to work and we should know then . xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Yes don't think ICs are the best. Fi is right, just use them and then if you think you have a darker line then try a posh one.

At the moment I am only on Don Quai as ran out of everything else. Need to get some more.

Tilly - go on Fertility Friends and buy a basal thermometer and take your temps every morning before you get up and record on FF. Glad that your DH can get home, defo don't mess with a woman ttc. lol

Tanya - I may do acupuncture again. I rang up docs as I had booked a smear for this week so had to change it due to AF coming. I asked if I could get bloods done again so they have booked me in for tomorrow. I was surprised, thought they would say no, no don't bother you are beyond help lol. So, once I get the results I may email them to acupuncturist. Hope they have lowered, at least that would be something. We will see.

Becks - hope house gets sorted soon. 

No, DH did not sleep lol. It is DH's birthday next month he will be 14,we are off to the Gadget Show live on the 11 April. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Soanxious

Fi I know these ic tests are a nightmare.. personally I think I am not pregnant this month also.. 99% sure same as Becks, but in 1 way its a break from the early pregnancy symptoms I have had Jan and Feb, I was wondering if taking aspirin has done something different to my womb lining and thats the reason I didnt conceive... :shrug:

Jo thats good they are doing more bloods, lets hope you have some positive results to show that acupuncture helps you.. Is the gadget show in Birmingham? I was going to take DS there too but he decided on new expensive trainers...

Becks I can't believe the numpties have left you in such a mess.. no wonder you have been stressed :hugs:

Tilly the charting is great, it as all instructions on there and they email them to you plus everyone here will help you.. buy a basal thermometer I got mine on amazon as very expensive in chemists and before you even get out of bed and hopefully the same time every morning take your temp... then add it to your chart, it also asks you about symptoms CM medications etc and it builds a great graph.. I am still learning but getting to understand a bit more daily.. also its very addictive looking at others and stalking LOL... I sat at a few hundred yesterday evening and OH asked... what are you looking at.. I said peoples cycle charts... he said how is that interesting...I said you are not a woman ttc so have no idea how interesting they are... haha!


----------



## Oasis717

I have to agree I love charting and its so helpful to know exactly when and if you ovulate, also it gives you a heads up around af due date if temps are still high, taking temp every morning becomes second nature, we have decided that twice a day just isn't working for us! I know that sounds strange to everyone else but thats just how it is with us and each of the three times I have been pregnant in the last two years was a result of more than that so we have resolved to bd more around my o date next cycle, im just waiting for af now and hoping for a good lp again:) xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I am still waiting for good news until proven otherwise!

Tanya - As far as aspirin goes, I have only heard good things. Low dose aspirin (81mg) is often prescribed to help with lining issues. Aspirin serves as a slight blood thinner which helps blood flow to the uterine lining and helps that lining to thicken nicely for successful implantation. I take it every day because of clotting disorders, and I was taking it when I got pregnant last time. I would keep taking it if I were you.

AFM - Today is the official start of my IVF cycle! I start my oral medication today and my injectable medication on Wednesday. I will go for blood work and to see the doctor on Saturday. I appreciate all of your support. We are all praying for lots of good quality eggs and a plush uterine lining measurement that will lead to a successful implantation!


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I bet your man thinks he has reached heaven when he met you and you both decided to have babies.. wow thats a lot of BD, with a young kids too what do you take to keep your energy up as you sound full of beans.. I want some of it!!!! Bottle it and sell your energy haha! :D

Sparkle I bet you are Soooo excited to be in your new IVF cycle :D I will keep fingers crossed n send positive vibes as I do for all the ladies... and as another thread mentioned..we all want SHBFP (Sticky Healthy BFP :D ) x


----------



## crysshae

Becks and Tanya - I'm sorry the ICs are causing you confusion. I hope it becomes more clear soon. 

Tilly - 5 dpo is very early. If you want to chart, we are all here to help you. FF gives you all the information you need and lets you chart for free, and in the beginning, you can even try the VIP membership for free. Just click on one of our charts, and it will take you to the site. Also, I don't remember what Wal-Mart is called over there, but that's where I bought my basal thermometer for only $7. 

Fi - Sounds like a fun weekend. Do you think you did O early?

Jo - I'm glad your doctor agreed to more tests. Much better to have them done earlier in your cycle. 

AFM - Just waiting. DH and I celebrated our 17th wedding anniversary this past Saturday. Time flies!


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal -Walmart = Asda in UK :) the Pharmacy there may have them :D

Wow 17 years thats wonderful!!! :D how fab!!

yeah tests are nightmare.. going with my body.. and it says NO lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Me too Tanya I had these tingly boobs and nausea last cycle and was fooled! Progesterone causing pmt and early pregnancy symptoms are just impossible to tell which is which. Dh bought me a Superdrug Early test in town but I'm loathe to waste one of them if I'm honest. Brooklyn can now fully roll over on the carpet not just on the bed where he has help from the duvet lol. He can roll over and over again so no more feeling safe when I put him down watching him like a hawk commencing lol xxxx Crystal many congrats on your anniversary, that's wonderful. Me and dh have 15 years to go to get to there:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks ladies. Ya'll will get there and beyond, Becks. 

I know how ya feel about not wanting to use a more expensive test, but those darn ICs make you want to use it because you don't know which ones are right! Ugh! 

Just an extra tidbit about us - We knew each other less than 2 months before we got married. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol really? Wow love at first sight!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Yep!


----------



## Oasis717

Def out dh persuaded me to use Superdrug early biggest fattest neg!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yuck! Well, I definitely wouldn't use those ICs anymore. Are they different than the ones you used with Brooklyn?


----------



## Soanxious

2 months????????? OMG! thats fantastic! I bet friends and family thought it wouldn't last? that is totally gob smacking and I love it!! awwww

Becks... Noooo you went to the dark side and tested with a more expensive.. you deserve the POAS trophy this month! To be honest hun im half tempted to do it myself... but having looked on countdown to pregnancy website at the photo galleries of tests at DPO's the more n more is showing neg before a bfp.. so Im struggling myself to fight the urge.. if OH bought me one I would be testing..im that close.. :hugs: xx


----------



## Left wonderin

What a busy thread this has been today :) sorry about the bfn Becks but its not over till its over ! Well in case ya have been asleep its St Patrick's day . So I would like to wish everyone a very happy St Patricks day :) I had a lovely day and went for a lovely dinner in my Mams and to vist my sister . I remember this time last year so clearly , I remember posting and hoping for a lucky St Paddy's day BFP , got a BFN but look what a difference a year makes :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina - Happy St Patrick's Day to everyone. Great pic, what a cutie. Yes it is amazing to think where you were last year and look at you and your little blessing now. 

Yes very busy on here, hard to keep track. Sparkle - sending positive vibes to you hun. I really hope that this is your time, fantastic that you can start the cycle, lots of luck hun xx

Becks - oh bad news on the BFN but as it has been said, it ain't over yet. Brooklyn sure is growing up quick eh? He will definitely keep you on your toes lol. How is the healthy eating/exercising going? Bet you wish you never said anything now cos I will be constantly asking lol. Hope it is going ok x

It was really strange when I rang doctors as I only spoke to the receptionist to change my smear and then mentioned about the bloods. So she booked me in. Said to do the same tests as Jan. I did ask if I would have to see the doctors first but no. Very odd. I am hoping it all goes ok and can get it done as I have to drive from work and then go back to work afterwards. It will be good if I do get it and FX if the numbers are lower. I really hope so. 

Crystal - that is so amazing, must be true soul mates. Many congratulations, are you doing any special to celebrate?

Tilly - how are you getting on, hope you do chart, so we can stalk your chart.


----------



## Soanxious

Becks thats a lovely time when he can roll...for him.. but anxious time for parents.. EEK! he will love it.. haha!

Regina Happy St Patricks day!! :D loving that gorgeous photo !!

Jo that is very rare to get nice Dr's receptionists LOL.. its so nice!!

AFM... I must have hayfever bad.. last 2 days I have not stopped sneezing.. and boughts of 8-12 sneezes in one go.. and a few times a day.. to make matters worse my nose is runny tmi soz... but I can't blow my nose can I.. I can't pinch my nostrils due the the nose job.. so im sneezing and walking around with tissues and constantly worrying my nose may drip... as I am new to this house/garden/pollen not sure what it is that is causing it.. Chemist said I can take some childrens Piriton.. ACHOO!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Happy St. Patty's Day. Love Sean's hair! 

Tanya - That must be hard, not being able to do anything with your nose when it's runny or stuffy. 

Becks - They grow up way too fast. It would be nice to keep them tiny a while longer. 

Jo - Good luck with the tests. Thanks for the congrats. We didn't plan for much this weekend, but thought we'd get out for dinner and a motorcycle ride, but the weather turned rainy and then cold, so that didn't work out.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies:) I wouldn't have tested for once it was dh telling me to cause of the false positives on the ics, ah well. No the ics I used with Brooklyn were pink handled wondfos you can only really get from the us and they're much dearer than normal ics but I got a positive at 6 dpo with them. I think we were both expecting a bfn but after the positives dh wanted to check, it's normally me pushing to test early and him saying wait lol. Disappointed but onwards to af I guess. Yes Brooklyn is coming on so well. He also finds his big brother absolutely hilarious! His laughs are so funny. Xxxxx
Jo I started back on the diet today, haven't been out for the last 3 days as Brooklyn has been too unwell but am doing my walk tomorrow. I'm only up a lb which after a couple of weeks off almost I think is v good. Looking forward to loosing some more xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and Regina what a gorgeous pic!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Still early days Becks.. fx'd xx

Has anyone tried the saliva ovulation microscopes? I am looking on amazon and debating whether to buy one :D


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm hoping af hurries up this is the worst pmt, still cramping, boobs feel like they're burning on the front if it's gunna be like this for a week before every month gunna be a miserable week! Never tried that test Tanya but have heard of it xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh heck.. sounds nasty!! I had really sore boobs around ov.. it was agony.. now it just hurts to grab them I wouldnt like the burning... eek! but still early days mrs ;)

Yeah I have been looking on amazon, they are around £17 and was wondering whether to buy one as the opk's are a nightmare!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I get so fed up of opks I get so worried ill miss the surge I end up testing like 4 times a day and then the waiting, waiting til the line gets darker than control. Sounds like a good idea! Yeah it's odd I now have early pregnancy symptoms as af symptoms after having Brooklyn, before was just cramps a day before, spotting up to 4 days before, moodiness and bloating now I have cramps a week before, burning sensation in my boobs, tender boobs, bloating, nausea and no spotting! How odd xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I think your just testing too early... and that your still in with a very good chance of getting your sticky bean :D you have a *Lot* more symptoms than me. :D x

Im thinking back and I recall I got pos around 2/3 days before AF was due.. so im just switching brain off... and thinking about eating healthier this month and taking my vitamins etc so If I do not catch this month my body is at least getting some healthy nourishment.. as jan and feb I had nasty symptoms that stopped me eating so my nourishment went out the window.


----------



## Soanxious

Odd thing.. just went for a wee.... not had over the top CM not BD for 6 days but just wiped and got a blob of clear/white jelly as in a blob of bouncy jelly :wacko: any CM analysers out there?


----------



## tillyttc

I refuse to test today iam 6dpo and need to get a grip lol gonna throw myself into housework I have no symptoms apart from abit crampy and feel uncomfortable down there like af so gonna count myself out so I dont drive myslf any crazier than I already have done ! Af due in 8 days and cant carry on torturing myself so will test in 9 days if she doesn't show her pathetic ugly head lol. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I hadn't wasted that test yest! As last month 10 dpo and a dip to 97.6. Af in a couple of days I think xx


----------



## tillyttc

Its pants !


----------



## Oasis717

I know! Proper fed up:( you've got every chance though Tilly don't give up yet, at least with two proper cycles charted I now have something to compare with as last year I got pregnant the first month I charted. In 2012 I got pregnant the second month ttc, lost my lo at 12 weeks, a month later fell again after a month ttc and lost at 11 weeks. Then fell with Brooklyn 2013 the second month ttc. That was the second month ttc so as I envisaged with being another year older now it's not going to be that first or second month and it's going to take a lot longer I think. I have to say I was lucky when younger to fall with the kids very quickly. Now I think it may take sometime but as disappointing as it is at least Brooklyn is getting older all the time making it easier. Trying to stay positive that it will happen just not yet xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

My first took 2 year hes now 18 and going off to uni boohoo! Was worried it would take as long for the 2nd so started trying when eldest one was 10 months caught the first month we tried lol typical hes now 16 and my third a little girl is 8 took about 9 months lost one in 2007 soul destroying and totally gave up then decided to try again in 2010 and sod all got to the point where I thought it wasn't ment to be and forgot all about babies then fell pregnant in jan and its made me adamant that I want another now feel like god is testing me lol I bit cruel me thinks but there are reasons for every thing so I believe. Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Feel bloated and achy today sure af is coming early and have got spots breaking out all in my hairline odd ! But spots all the same . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know it's truly heartbreaking suffering a loss/losses it changes how you look at everything! I've got a couple of spots and I only ever get spots before af. God knows why I've been cramping since 7dpo though. Strange. Keeping my fingers crossed for you:) xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Morning everyone... still early days in ourTWW.. I tested and got:bfn: I have no symptoms so I would honestly say im out ... so just concentrating on eating better.. plus im going to have a nice glass or 2 of merlot at the weekend with a nice spag bol.. Mmmmm

Becks I was the same...when I was pregnant I only had to look at them and I fell pregnant.. and now im struggling.. I so wish I had met my OH many years before I did, maddening thing is.. we both lived a mile from each other and were both single over 7 yrs too... now why couldn't I of met him that 7 yrs previously :(

Tilly bloating is a good sign? well for me it is :) I NTNP in our 1st year and nothing and then the 2nd year I was shocked as I felt ill so done a hpt and I had a BFP.. we were shocked but we were soooo excited... as I had never had a mc before it never even entered my head.. we had been talking baby names etc and were so excited.. and woosh... out of nowhere I got terrible pains and it was happening.. my 1st mc.. after that I just really wanted one.. and following another 2 here we still are trying.. it's hard for all of us isn't it :hugs: so glad for places like this though as you don't feel so alone..and only so much my OH can take of me talking babies non stop.


----------



## tillyttc

Hubs and I talked yesterday about when he should come home to try again ! Thats all iam talking to him about lol except him started going on about if your pregbant I would like to be home for the scan I had to stop him and tell him we cant think that far ahead and lets jyst concentrate on the baby making side of things ! Iam better off preparing myself for a fall than planning for happiness ! Need to protect myself ti many disappointments . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

I know how you feel tilly, when I got my BFP Jan and Feb I didn't want to think past the next day.


----------



## tillyttc

Omg if its not tied down feel the need to pee on it cat and dog gone into hiding lol . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

??????


----------



## crysshae

Tilly - Lol - I hope you're actually only talking about HPTs. :haha: 

Becks - Sorry about the temp drop. 

Tanya - Stinking BFNs!

I know what y'all mean. I could fall pregnant if DH just looked at me sideways back when. Well, for that matter apparently I still can. They just aren't sticking. I never had a problem before, even at 35. Now 4 and 5 years later - Ugh!


----------



## tillyttc

Lmao yes dont worry the pets are safe lol. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I wish id met dh before I did too but then again he would of been too young lol. But such is life. Being adopted and not having any blood links to anyone he's always wanted a large family. With the childhood I had I feel the same and always dreamed of a large, happy family of my own. I wish I wasn't the age I was just because of ttc not for any other reason, I almost feel like I'm letting him down in that sense, particularly as we lost two lo's. Of course that's just my own feelings and not dh in anyway but for that reason alone I just wish I had more time. Spotted after bd today do af def on her way xxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw ladies BIG :hugs: sounds like all your cycles have syncronised - sorry for the BFNs (still time so don't give up)

Regina - How cute did Sean look in his little outfit - wow he is growing so fast:flower:

Tilly - Leave the animals alone :haha: go and attack the dandelions instead:winkwink:

Becks - Don't we all wish things could have been different - I love my boys to pieces but being able to give hubby one of his own - well I'm sure I don't need to explain :wacko: how many have you got with DH - just Brooklyn?:hugs:

Josie - How are you feeling today hun - I am so pleased the Dr is re doing your bloods - lets hope for some lower numbers this time:happydance:

AFM - I had another acu session last night and she seemed quite surprised with my temps (as so am I ) she said I may have already Od or alternatively my yin is trying to peak and has false heat around it (hence the temperatures) her cure? shove more needles in me OUCHIE! - well this morning my temp is still up - so now I have no clue once again:wacko:

:hugs: to the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal..Yeah well I got pregnant Oct jan and feb.. my body must of needed a break this time.. wish mine would stick too :(

I know what you mean Becks about the large family due to our own upbringing, I always wanted to be like Ma boswell and have all my kids around the table when they were grown etc... I would of had more but my marriage ended 14 yrs ago and I was single until I met my OH and my OH was single 7 years before I met him.. but it just wasn't meant to be for us to meet back then :cry: Ohhhhhh now Im really concentrating on your DH age... lol I knew he was younger but only just realised when I counted... and there was me thinking I had a toyboy.. haha!! I once had a b/f that was 11 yrs younger than me, he was very immature so it never lasted long, and I find older men are just "too old" for me... as I still feel 18 inside. I told my OH that 1 more would be amazing... but honestly??? if I could have 2 more I would be soooooo happy... have two similar ages as my son is 15 october and it would be a big age gap.

What have people read about pineapple when ttc? I am thinking of buying LOTS of the stuff at weekend shop. and I am going to eat it daily... I have appt with my consultant on 10th april.. she scares me... she is not very nice and I have a feeling she will just grunt and tell me I am too old and shouldn't be thinking about more children... my OH is taking time off work to come with me but im not sure if he is needed for the 1st appt.


----------



## Soanxious

Becks you sure its not implantation? I normally have that, in fact I would say that was one of my symptoms every pregnancy.. but I have not this time...

Fi I giggled when you said.. her cure? shove more needles in me OUCHIE! sounds like your a voodoo doll...but for all the *Good* reasons :D


----------



## crysshae

Yuck Becks. On to the next cycle and 4 times a day! :haha:

Tanya - I guess that's where I'm lucky. My DH is older, but he's still 18 at heart. Good luck with your consultant. Can you not switch to another one if you don't like this one?

Fi - I hope she helps you get it all worked out and that your chart becomes more apparent soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Crystal dh days he's not complaining about that!!! X
Fi dh and I have Casey 5 and Brooklyn. Dh never looked his age prob cause of his height and I've always looked younger so we've never had any probs with it really. I had a lot of jealousy from some of the stuck up mums at dd 13's then school but I couldn't of cared less. They were just well jel lol. I fell pregnant within 2 months of meeting dh so it was quick but dh told me the night we met he would marry me:) xxx
Tanya I could have written that myself! That's exactly how I feel about the family I'd love and to be really honest we would love two more if we could. It's something we both always wanted as neither of our childhoods were brilliant and we've got loads more love to give:) here's hoping xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I will try... I am going to make an appt to see my gp the day AFTER my consultant so if I do want to change her then I have an appt(normally a 3 to 4 week wait to see gp)to see if they can change her asap.


----------



## Oasis717

I don't think it is implantation Tanya, I've never had bleeding with implantation tbh but I do spot after bd couple days before af unless I'm pregnant then nothing! So totally accepted I'm out but it's ok hoping to get another half a stone off in the next few weeks too xxx


----------



## Soanxious

With all this Bding you should easily lose that weight Becks hahaha!!

Yeah sounds like the other mums were jealous.. and aww that is also so romantic when he said first night he was going to marry you :) awwwwww xx

Hey thats a topic for us her to take minds off things... and interesting reading..

*How did you meet your other half? What age were you both? etc?*

I met my OH 2 n half years ago, by accident.. *LITERALLY* I had broken my wrist and taken myself to A&E to get it seen to and he was sat in the waiting room with his Brother in law as his Brother in law had popped his shoulder out, well as you know here in the UK the queues are a nightmare... we were waiting over 5 hours so obviously got talking, I thought he's funny... as the 3 of us laughed n giggled(2 of us through pain) well I got called and had my cast put on and It was time to leave.. I popped my head around the corner and said.. oh well you cant miss me if you see me out in town as I waved my florescent yellow cast at him.. as I left I felt that I wouldn't see him again.. and it was a shame as he was funny... 

8 days later I was in town drinking with my friend and she was talking to this tall man, I saw him from behind, and when I got to see the front of him to was *HIM* I was like... "Hiya :D with biggest smile on my face ever!" and he just looked at me and smiled..so I waved my cast at him.. he laughed and said omg it's you!! how are you? so do you live nearby? and I know your friend well we grew up together... before i had chance to reply my friend dragged me out of the pub... I said.. im often in town I may see you again?? yes he said.. and off I went..but he was in the back of my mind as now I know he lives near me..

I had a friend for 5 years that I used to um... cough cough cough.. meet up with now n again.. wink wink.. well he lives 18 miles away.. and he had invited me over to watch the boxing with him and some of the boys I knew on his massive tv(he had a bar in front room too it was a cool party house) so I thought ah what the hell... i've nothing better to do will go over for buffet and drinks and a laugh as the boys I had met there were funny.. as I arrived at the house it was full and the party was beginning the boxing about to start so I popped out to get a glass and put my wine in the fridge when the front door went, I was going to open it but my mate said na you go pour a drink its only my mate.. as I turned around with wine glass at my mouth I choked!! *It was Him!* I stared at him and him me.. the fella I was umm cough cough visiting said oh..do you two know each other? I said kind of.. we met the day I broke my arm at A&E, well I wouldnt leave him alone, we were talking and laughing but our mate was getting jealous so I took a step back from chatting to my now partner,, he only stayed an hour and left( I since found out because our mate was giving him evils and he felt uncomfortable). I was gutted.. and I had been drinking so couldnt go back to our home town till the following day.. a few days later we went to a rock gig and there he was again!! this time I forgot about our mate and just got talking, he knew I liked him he has said since as I was all giggly etc.. he said he fixed computers etc and I spoke about me etc and said goodbye at end of night.. now in my head im thinking.. I really like this guy but how can I ask him out when im kind of dating his friend.. so I ended my cough cough relationship with said friend and popped into town on a friday night and there he was.. with some of the other boys... I said i've ended it with him and im enjoying my time with you.. he laughed and he was so cute.. anyways after a few drinks I managed to get his number... and I went home.. the following day my daughters laptop all of a sudden stopped working.. so obviously i had to call him and ask him to repair it.. so he arrived and it was a wifi switch.. he said its been turned off here did you do it on purpose to get me here as he laughed.. no i said frowning.. ;) anyways to thank him I took him to the Barry island seaside for hot chocolate and got donuts as it was winter and we spoke for around 6 hours sat in my car looking at the sea... we then became so thick that I would see him every day as I needed my fix of giggles and smiles.. and thats it.. we have been together ever since.. :D

His mate is still not really speaking to us in 1 way.. we all met up at a funeral last yr..but it was not too bad.. but I don;t care.. I got my man.. and I have *Never* chased a man in my life... but I did him... he's the only man I have loved too... :) x


----------



## josie1234

Just quickly nipped on before my classes. Love that story Tanya, fate definitely plays a big part. Meant to be together. I had my bloods taken today, the nurse thought she had a vein and then realised she didn't so had to use other arm, so feels a bit sore but we will see when results are in at the end of the week. I am convinced they will still be high. 

I will try to catch up with everyone else tonight.


----------



## Soanxious

FX'd that they are low Jo x


----------



## tillyttc

Ok panicking ladies jyst been to the loo and iam sorry for the graphic description but there was some dried light brown cm wth ?


----------



## tillyttc

No dandelions garfie will blue blue do lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Ok panicking ladies jyst been to the loo and iam sorry for the graphic description but there was some dried light brown cm wth ?

Oooooo sounds like implantation bleed? I get that when pg.. I get some brown stringy stuff... once or twice n then it stops. FX'D:happydance:


----------



## garfie

So - what a lovely story - I like your cough cough description :haha: these young uns think they invented it:winkwink:

Tilly - What CD are you on - or when is she not due? - I agree sounds very hopeful :happydance:

Josie - You are such a busy bee - I always tell the nurse they can only call up one vein but they always think they know better:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

muhahahaha! cough cough:haha:


----------



## tillyttc

Iam 6-7dpo its just a smear about 2cm eeeeekkk. Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Nothing on paper though ? . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

I think thats a very pos sign Tilly... :D xx


----------



## tillyttc

Its killed me today not testing but iam gonna leave it till after the weekend now . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Good on you...!! Think positive! :D xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya that was such a lovely story!! I know what you mean I've Neva chased always been the chasee lol but you wanted your man and you got him! I was on a night out in our local town when I met dh. I was walking to a bar we often went to with one of my girlfriends and he was outside the bar leaning on the wall talking on his phone. I noticed his height first then his gorgeous face and he literally blew me away he was so fit lol. He stared at me all the way into the bar and then came in to buy a drink, we got chatting and he bought me a drink. When he found out my age when we were chatting and said you must be the youngest 36 year old ever what have I got to do to get a date with you! We literally didn't leave each other's sides all night and at the end of it he said "you do know I'm falling for you already don't you" it was love at first sight love and lust lol. I've never fancied anyone so much in my life and he felt the same. End if the night he told me he was going to marry me. I laughed and he said you wait and see! Well he wasn't wrong. He'd never had a relationship before just saw a few girls cause he said no one ever measured up. Til me. His family were shocked cause he had never bought a girl back or seen anyone more than a couple of times and then he meets me and falls head over heels in love. It made it even more special. I couldn't care bout the jealous mums. I was and still am so happy with him. He's a cross between Danny Dyer and Ashton Kutcher and I've always been head over heels for Danny so it was a dream come true lol xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww that's lovely Becks, that also was love at 1st sight :D and he looks like Danny Dyer??? oh my!! you are one lucky girl :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Cross between him and Ashton yes! I know I've been in love with dd forever! Lol. Ok so I'm not sure what's going on but two lots of ewmc last night and just now the same as bf o and ff have given me dashed ch. I must of o due to temps? This lot had streaks of red blood so I think it's just an oestrogen surge before af to blame. Will do an opk tomorrow but am sure will be neg. Am now ill with whatever the kids had. Oh no:( xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no.. confusing :( and now ill on top? :hugs: hope you get answer and get well soon x


----------



## Oasis717

I just tried googling it and half and half results, some sayin pregnant others saying its common to get a surge of oestrogen right before af which can cause ewmc and temp drop which I think is what's happening with me. Af will be a relief as I can't stand these cramps much longer they're awful:( Gunna try sleep if I can now. Hope you're watching something good:) night hunni xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so now I am at a complete loss with my cycle. Tons more ewmc streaked with red blood last night and this morning. Temp shot up and one v positive opk. This has never happened to me before I've never got ewmc or pos opk right before af. Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

That's strange hun.... I have no idea why this would happen, hopefully someone else here may possibly know today... and for it not to of happened before also is odd... have you thought about getting a saliva microscope? I am going to order one.... as I am not sure those opk's I buy are great, but will use both together... and for £17 if the microscope does work then will save money as its only saliva you have to use not more items to test.

I do NOT feel pregnant in the slightest way.. I have negative ic's and have *No* racing heart/sweats/sore bbs nothing... but my temp is still up and I had this pop up on the VIP part of FF..

*THE FOLLOWING IS COPIED AND PASTED EXACTLY FROM FF JUST TO SHOW WHAT VIP HAS SAID ON THIS TOPIC*

*Implantation Signs: Possibly Triphasic on Day 23*
What is a triphasic chart pattern? Does it mean I am pregnant if I have a triphasic chart pattern? Do I have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant?

A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.

A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I copied and pasted that so anyone else new like me to charting that does not have the *VIP* will know what to look out for. :)
So If I did not *Implant* until 3 days ago that wouldn't start releasing HCG till implantation? so would that mean I would start off 1 then Day two - 2 Day three - 4 Day four -8 Day 5 -16? or am I totally out here?? like I said I am new to all this so rather get it all out there... just so I know for future :D
On FF My *Early pregnancy signs* are at 53 but im not feeling it lol im prepared for AF this weekend... I have a headache from hell feels like a migraine coming.. :( 

I hope you find some answers today Becks I will try and read up too :D


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I've had EWCM the day before AF because of progesterone lowering and estrogen rising, so that is a possibility. However, they say opks will be positive when you're pregnant... Do you have any more tests?


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Having a triphasic pattern is not a guaranteed sign of pregnancy. It can happen on any chart, but it can happen with pregnancy too after implantation. This being your first chart, you don't know if that is something you do on a regular basis as your progesterone spikes. Who knows? Maybe you are pregnant and not feeling it is a good sign since it's different from the others.


----------



## tillyttc

7dpo today no symptoms abit achy in that whole area but thats it no more light brown cm its gone like a white paste but thats it my spots seem to be clearing up ! Haven't done a test no point may be try monday as thats 4 days before af is due . Xx


----------



## crysshae

I met DH when I was 23, and he was 35. 

My mom, aunt, sisters, and I had gone out to a dance club. DH stopped in after the stockshow. The first time I saw him was when I was headed to the restroom, and he was in my path and said hi. I said hi back and went on to the restroom. Shortly after I went back to our table, he came up and asked me to dance. He was a great dancer. Like the gentleman he is, he walked me back to my table and he went back to his. But he came back a couple songs later and asked again. Then he bought me and all my family a drink. (After we knew each other for a while, he told me the first thing he saw that night was my butt lol. Then when I turned around, he knew he wanted to meet me, but worrying I might be stuck up he wanted to see if I would say hi first.) When he bought us drinks, I asked him if he'd like to sit with us. We danced all night, went to eat breakfast after the club closed, and then went back to his house and talked until 7 in the morning. I went back to my mom's house to shower and get DS and DD, and he called wanting to know if we would like to spend the day with him. The kids loved him. We've been pretty much inseparable ever since. He tells me he knew he was falling for me when we were eating breakfast. We met on January 18th and were married on March 15th.


----------



## crysshae

Good luck Tilly! It could've been implantation spotting, like Tanya said.


----------



## Soanxious

I have never heard of this before Crystal thats why I posted it here as Im not sure if Tilly will ever start charting along with other newbies, and Becks does not have the VIP membership as it was showing up in that, im trying to pinch all the VIP info whilst its there as I am not sure I will be purchasing it in a few days time when it ends :).. I know im not pregnant.. I have No symptoms what so ever so I know for me it maybe something to do with me changing my thermometer? Im just waiting for AF and eating healthier... I just wanted to know if after it how many Days past implantation it would show a + on HPT and it would of by now and I am still Neg.

Becks hey take another HPT lol

Crystal that is such a lovely story.. and was defiantly love at first sight too :) aww it's so nice getting to know how everyone met.. :D

Tilly... Im so thinking this maybe good news :D


----------



## tillyttc

Soanxious iam thinking that if I dont get my bfp then the day af comes will start that day been on to fertility friend and had I look! and also looking at other peoples charts lol to get a feel for what I need to do ! I think the first day of af would be a good place to start as it will give me a full month ! Heres hoping I don't need it . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Soanxious iam thinking that if I dont get my bfp then the day af comes will start that day been on to fertility friend and had I look! and also looking at other peoples charts lol to get a feel for what I need to do ! I think the first day of af would be a good place to start as it will give me a full month ! Heres hoping I don't need it . Xx

I am hoping you will not need it at all :D but I started it on day one of my cycle last month :) I was hoping I would get pg and not have to keep charting lol.. oh well.. something for me to do whilst waiting for a baby..


----------



## crysshae

I have the VIP membership. I like having all those helps, and they always have a coupon on the site when it's time to renew and sell it to me for $25 per year, so not bad at all.


----------



## Soanxious

Wow thats cheap!! wish it was that cheap for me.. its on offer but at around £36 for me at the moment.


----------



## crysshae

Is that in the chart area where they tell you how much everything is?

If so, look above it and see if there is a spot for you to click on that is a special offer for you.


----------



## Soanxious

runs off to look.......


----------



## Soanxious

All I get is this.. 
$45 - 365 Days VIP Membership
62.5% Off. - Regular $120.
$16.95 - 90 Days VIP Membership
Time Limited Special Discount - 43.5% Off Regular $30.
$10 - 30 Days VIP Membership
Regular Package.

I think that IS the special offer.. still more expensive here.. not fair :(


----------



## crysshae

Mine looked like that too, but then there was a link above it that I could click on that took me to a better offer. Stinks it's not there for you.


----------



## garfie

Becks - Danny Dyer - SWOON:haha: I'm not allowed to watch Eastenders any more now he's in it:wacko:

Will catch up with the rest of you ladies later - I've just got in from work and as usual no house cleaning fairy has been here so off I go again:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

If ya find that housecleaning fairy and where they are hiding will you send them on to me when they have finished with you ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I only have a dear one and I'm loathe to use it as I too think it's just a lowering of oestrogen before af. Strange though cause I tried opks when pregnant and never got a positive! Plus I did another opk tonight and it was neg. honestly I'm clueless. What a lovely story. I love hearing how everyone met:) xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Ahhhh... Wonder what would cause it to be positive this late in the cycle though...since it's supposed to pick up LH?


----------



## crysshae

I love hearing everyone's stories too. 

I forgot to add to mine... To this day, he will still look at me and say "Thank you for dancing with me".


----------



## Soanxious

Past hour or so I have been reading this womans Journey... I hope I have started her blog from the beginning, its very interesting reading in anyone wants to read it, it also gives answers to questions and some lovely news :)

https://recurrentearlymiscarriage.w...urns-out-the-hsg-wasnt-a-total-waste-of-time/


----------



## dancareoi

Becks I got positive OPK before bfp!

My best friend lived next door to DH friend and one night we all arranged to go out and the rest is history. That was 25 1/2 years ago. We celebrate our 17th wedding anniversary in August.

Hope everyone is ok

Caitlin is now having 3 meals a day, which includes 1 1/2 weetabix for breakfast!


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, I have been stalking but just been very busy, the first half of the week is manic and then tomorrow and Friday I have easy days. Very tired tonight.

Lisa - blimey Caitlin is certainly enjoying her food, she is growing up so quickly. 

Send the house cleaning fairy to here, cos she is definitely needed. lol

Yes, love hearing the stories how everyone met. I had been on my own with DS for 3 years when I got posted from Lincoln to Brampton, Cambridgeshire. Thought, oh lovely might meet the man of my dreams, got there and thought oh well, never mind. I found out that DH liked me through friends, he was also serving at Brampton. It was really funny though as he couldn't speak to me as he was so nervous, it was like he was speaking another language. Cute really. Anyway, we didn't get together for 4 months. He first rang me at work to ask me out for a drink on the Friday but I was going away for the weekend as DS was at his dads so I said I couldn't. When I put the phone down my friend (who worked for me) said that I was a bit mean as I didn't arrange another day so I got his number off her. We were texting for a bit (nothing in it just as mates) and I had started seeing someone but then he asked me out again and I was then single so arranged to go for a meal. But then we fell out before we went for the meal as my mate was having a leaving do and DH ended up coming along to the town with us (tried to come in our taxi which we had booked and was already full) then when we got into town he was around me all the time and a bit too much for me (kept buying me drinks lol) and I am quite independent so we fell out. Sounds daft now when I write it down. Anyway, we ended up not going on the meal and didn't text but then I dropped my DS off up North to my mums as I was on standby guard for the week so while I was up there I was at a bbq and rang DS as I didn't want to fall out with him. We arranged to go out for a drink on the Sunday when I got back home and we got on really well. It was sweet as when he arranged to pick me up on camp (I lived in a married quarter with DS, he lived in the block), I said I would meet him at the shop on camp (so he didn't know where I lived in case he was a nutter) but then when he dropped me off after the date, he came in for a drink and didn't leave lol. Crazy.


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - your chart is looking good on the temps. The blog is very interesting. Amazing.

Crystal - that is so sweet. I do believe things happen for a reason. I was offered a job at High Wycombe (before I got Brampton) but turned it down as it was long hours and expensive childcare so I met DH at Brampton. But now he is at High Wycombe so maybe I would have still met him at High Wycombe. Fate. My favourite film is sliding doors with Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## josie1234

Becks - I don't know about your chart hun, it seems to have gone high and your LP is looking good but I know previously you had a BFP quite early on. I really hope the next few days shed some light for you. Are you taking anything? The acupuncturist seems to think I had a lot of pos opks because of the tablets I was taking but didn't confirm it or say which ones but I had a lot of pos opks on that mega cycle. She said that mine could have been false pos opks. I will watch your chart with interest, good luck xx


----------



## josie1234

Tilly - how are you doing? Any more symptoms or CM updates?


----------



## tillyttc

No much to report 8dpo tomorrow ! Cm has turned a thick white and just keep getting funny twinges other than that sweet bugger all ! Oh yes was at a funeral today with my sister and on the way back to the car I was commenting on the height of her heels and that she couldn't walk properly 2 mins later she fell to the floor went very grey and faint and was nearly sick ! Only gone and broke her foot ! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Omg horrendous. How awful for her
Hope u get some more symptoms soon. Looking forward to seeing the temps off everyone. I am so tired but can't get to sleep. Mind u I did doze off earlier on settee for power nap. Really hope you have caught the egg this time hun xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, really don't know what's goin on, I haven't changed anything or taken anything. 12dpo tomorrow, well today! Should be asleep but watching American Horror Story Series on Netflix. After the streaks of red I had small bouts of cm with brown then nothing. I'm still expecting af I think it's just a fluke. Temp will prob be down in the morn. It's all v strange but I'm def not pregnant. Weirdly though af symptoms have completely disappeared. No cramping anymore. No tender boobs. Moodiness is gone and I've been really cheerful. Just really odd! Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Jo, thats another great story of meeting, so it was fate then,,, I love sliding doors too... great movie.. might actually watch it again later :D

Tilly I am seriously thinking its looking good for you...

Becks I feel like you.. I have no tender bbs etc.. even my slightly bloated tummy has shrunk... im so sure I have stopped testing... normally I test morning n night and I stopped yesterday morning and not testing today

I've forgotten what normal pre af is like being pregnant for most of the time since oct.. temp drop and feel 100% *not* pregnant... going to treat myself to a nice glass or 2 of merlot this weekend..

Is there a song that reminds you of your other half? When myself and OH were really dating the song.. "somebody that I used to know" by Gotye...used to be playing all the time...just flashes me back to then... :D


----------



## Oasis717

Well I've no need to test! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I walked down the aisle to Hey Joe by Jimi Hendrix cause it was playing the night we met in the bar when we first kissed:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Well I've no need to test! Xxx

Has the :witch: arrived?


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> I walked down the aisle to Hey Joe by Jimi Hendrix cause it was playing the night we met in the bar when we first kissed:) xxx

what an awesome tune to walk down the ailse too!!!!:happydance:

Ohhhhhh now I just saw your chart.. aww hun :hugs: we seem to know our bodies and you were right....

I will be right behind you...and we can TWW all over again together xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Oasis so sorry it a bummer why does it have to be so hard its just not fair ! I feel very despondent today have no symptoms and I keep googling and seeing that everyone else has its soul destroying ! Fed up with it all ! 6 days to af and I just get the feeling she will come ! The cow . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Oh yes took my temp this morning before I got out of bed before I spoke or did anything didnt even sit up lol just to see what it was dont have a clue what it means but was 37.1 ? Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Converted is 98.7 ? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly a one off temp will mean nothing, what it needs to do is have a daily taken at or very close to the same time every morning so you can see if its higher or lower than normal... mine went from 36.77 yesterday to 36.64 today so even the slightest drop here looks massive in my chart etc... I started temping and charting at day 1 of cycle, not sure if it harms to start now, obviously it takes a couple of months to see patterns etc.. im coming close to the end of my first chart as I am due AF this weekend..


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya but im hoping you wont be right behind me instead getting a bfp:)xxxx
Tilly that's quite a high temp for your dpo, looking good:)xxx
only a 11 day lp this cycle hope it wont affect my chances xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I do agree one single temp cant tell so would be a good idea to temp everyday but its still a high temp:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Sorry she got you BIG :hugs:

Tilly - for me a temp like that means two things illness/pregnancy:winkwink:

Tanya - Your temps are still looking good - how long is your LP normally?:flower:

Josie - What a lovely story:hugs:

Regina - The cleaning fairy left my house (she gave up!) she's on her way to you right now :haha:

AFM - Seems like I am in my TWW - how I don't know - but I thought I might have Od - so lets hope this little eggy is mature enough reckon I'm in for a short cycle, such a shame after my 28 day last month:winkwink:


:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

I dont know how long my lp normally is as I never took notice last year and I was pregnant october December and feb so im all over the place, I think I normally have a 28 cycle so I should be due AF saturday or sunday.. I know im 100% not pregnant.. I have no symptoms what so ever.

I am sure Tilly is pregnant.. when she got her slight bleed/show im thinking it was implantation.. I get them when pregnant... fx :D

Fi how exciting and nervous at the same time.. FX you get a sticky bean :D look at your temps too :D xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Im now getting AF cramps.. think I will be seeing :witch: by saturday


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, 

Becks sorry she got you hun. Big hugs. Hope you are ok and onwards and upwards for the next cycle. I know it sucks but try to keep positive. Love your story on how you met. Has he got Danny Dyers accent lol. 

Tanya - I hope you are wrong and AF doesn't come for you.

Fi - thank you. How long are your LP's? 

Tilly - keep taking the temps each morning so you can see a pattern, hopefully you won't need to look at a few cycles as this could be the one. FX

How is everyone else?


----------



## josie1234

AFM - nervously awaiting my results, will get them today or tomorrow. If they are high then defo game over.


----------



## tillyttc

Was gonna start temping the day af came but have made a note of todays and will carry on just to see what happens it cant harm ! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Keeping fx for LOW results for you Jo :hugs: xx

I do have nasty AF pains.. just took some painkillers.. started when I got the dyson out... now it wont go :( some toast.. hot chocolate and a movie I think.. plus got a headache from hell.. I normally get them when af is due.. 

What's everyone's plans this weekend? Im not sure what or where to go yet.. I may take a wander with my dog around St fagans... https://www.museumwales.ac.uk/stfagans/

Its only a 20 min drive away and a nice place to take dogs and children and even better its free to get in.. and Ikea is only down the road so I can pop in got a quorn hot dog on my way home Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Was gonna start temping the day af came but have made a note of todays and will carry on just to see what happens it cant harm ! Xx

You can just add it straight to FF if you have joined up.. be nice to see it in a graph rising??? :D


----------



## tillyttc

Ok ive got fertility friends and I have started from the first day of my last period putting in as much info as possible no temps though bugger ! God its gonna take some working out lol . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly it seems daunting at first... believe me I am bad at things like that but I kept looking at it and asking for advice here and got the hang of it.. and it has lots of forums and q&a too plus they are good if you message them they respond.. you will be addicted like us soon :D

ps you have such good willpower.. I would of POAS by now LOL...


----------



## Soanxious

Oh and if you want to add the chart here to your signature then we can help with that info too :D but beware.. you get stalkers.. hahaha!! I love chart watching.. its better than Eastenders..(apart from when Danny Dyer is in it) looks at Becks hahaha!


----------



## tillyttc

Ok will add it but will need some help lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Left hand side of your chart you will see this


Charting Apps
My Chart
Mobile Access
iPhone Apps
Pregnancy Tracker

Click *my chart*... then top of page you will see *Sharing* go down to *Get Code* then under *Chart Thumbnail:* copy that link... 

then when you come back into babyandbump click on *Quick Links* then *Edit Signature* then PASTE the link into that and save it.. :)

Do you know how to copy and paste?


----------



## tillyttc

Lol no. X


----------



## Soanxious

Ok when you get to chart thumnail click mouse on the code it will go blue.. then press the buttons *CTRL* and * C * AT THE SAME TIME.. thats it.. takes 1 second to do then go back to the babyandbump quicklinks and *edit signature* then press *CTRL* and *P* at the same time.. you have now pasted it :D click save!! :D


----------



## tillyttc

Oh jesus ive done it on my phone lol. X


----------



## Soanxious

Done what on your phone? joined up or copied n pasted? lol... have you got a laptop/pc?


----------



## tillyttc

Joined up on my phone pc is buggered. X


----------



## Soanxious

Ah right.. oh.. not sure how to do it that way sorry.... :(


----------



## tillyttc

Ok will give this a go lol


----------



## tillyttc

Nope that didnt work


----------



## tillyttc

Maybe this lol


----------



## tillyttc

Oh for gods sake


----------



## tillyttc

I give up for now !


----------



## Soanxious

aww... sorry I can't help you.. you can keep charting though and when your pc is fixed you can just add it on here :)


----------



## crysshae

Sorry she showed Becks. Now rest up so you have plenty of energy when y'all actually start trying. :haha:

Tanya - Sorry it seems she's coming for you too.

Tilly - That's a really nice high temp for the TWW. You won't see a pattern of ovulation since you're past that, but it would be interesting to keep temping and see if they stay up - fingers crossed they do. 

Jo - I hope your results come back low!

Fi - Did you get BDing in so you are in with a chance since O came early?

I've only taken 2 temps this month, and neither are right. I keep getting woke up shortly before my alarm and have forgotten to temp right then.


----------



## crysshae

Tilly - If you're on the phone app, I'm not sure there is a way to share your chart. You can go into your browser on your phone and go to the desktop site and then copy and paste from there.


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal Getting the timing perfect for charting is a bit of a nightmare,,,,on weekend I woke up a earlier than mid week as we were leaving to go away for the day and then one day this week I slept in extra hour n half over my normal time.. 

yeah I have bad cramping and feel so sick with a headache.. so cwtched up on sofa feeling sorry for myself... im going to get hours sleep...zzzz just wish the :witch: would hurry up so she can be history then onto my next egg :D


----------



## dancareoi

Becks my LP was 11 days the cycle before I got bfp with Caitlin.

If you're worried try taking a 50mg pill of vitamin B6. Have to buy off internet as shops only seem to sell 10mg tablets!

Sorry she got you again


----------



## josie1234

Well my results were FSH 74.3!!!! LH 30.2, thyroid normal, estrogen low at 70, prolactin normal. So levels are high. Game over. Thought it would be.


----------



## Oasis717

Jo im so so sorry i wish with all my heart things were different for you. You're such a lovely lady. Wish there was something i could say.xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Jo. :nope: :hugs: I still hope you get a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Soanxious

Dan can you take B6 alongside prenatal vitamins? I thought they had b6 in them so if you add a 50mg and your already getting some in prenatal's is that too much?

Oh Jo :hugs: I am so so sorry.. my heart sank when I saw your results does it mean 100% no chance or a high chance? Like Crystal said Im still hoping something will happen for you..Like Becks said your such a lovely lady and thats very true x


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Well my results were FSH 74.3!!!! LH 30.2, thyroid normal, estrogen low at 70, prolactin normal. So levels are high. Game over. Thought it would be.

*Taken from here*

https://pregnant.thebump.com/getting-pregnant/fertility-ovulation/qa/fsh-levels.aspx?MsdVisit=1

Know this: While FSH levels were once one of the go-to measures for helping to judge a woman&#8217;s ability to conceive, the test is not used as often today, because the levels themselves can fluctuate widely from month to month. A more precise test used instead is the Anti-Mullerian Hormone (AMH), which measures levels of a protein hormone produced by cells of growing follicles. Fertility doctors consider this test a more accurate method of determining egg supply.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh girls I feel so Ill :'( I feel drunk and sick... room spinning a bit and i've been sick and my tummy is killing me with cramps..only managed water all day.. weak as a kitten.. gonna goto bed.. xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. 

The receptionist did say that the doctor had put on there 'why have we done this test again'.

Oh Tanya - I hope you are ok. Hope you manage to sleep and feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I cant sleep now im in bed Jo... and what a nasty thing to say.. Dr's have no hearts sometimes... obviously it was something you wanted and needed to see and it was offered by them wasnt it?... :hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Think the receptionist must have made the decision lol. The acupuncturist mentioned amh testing but said nhs prob won't do it so would have to do it private. Very strange but just been to toiket and had milky cm tinged with brown. Also feel very crampy again. What is going on? Any ideas? Very strange. 
Sorry u can't sleep. Always the way. Do you still feel strange?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh thats new for you? Im Not sure, I only get a brown tinge when I get implantation, its normally a brown streak once maybe twice at most.

Yeah I just feel odd... like I wouldn't get behind the wheel of the car now.. as I feel floaty... maybe a virus or my hormones dropping... and I feel Blurgh!


----------



## josie1234

Yes different for me. Really crampy. Very odd. 

Hope you sleep ok and feel refreshed tomorrow. Going to try to sleep. Will look for your update tomorrow. Sleep tight x


----------



## Soanxious

Oh... lets hope its something positive Jo :hugs: x

Goodnight chat tomorrow....


----------



## Sparkle125

Jo -- Thinking of you tonight. So sorry that the news wasn't what you hoped for. Hope you are doing ok.:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM -- I started my injections yesterday. I take one in the morning and 3 in the evening. They are going fine. I am happy to say that mood is fine too. I am really trying to take it one day at a time. I am listening to a guided meditation that is specific for IVF too. It is broken down into specific days. The funny thing is that I *was* listening to it at night before I went to sleep, but last night I kept falling asleep in the middle of it! It is very relaxing, but I kept waking up and having to rewind to see what I missed. I literally fell asleep 3 times in the 15 minutes of the meditation. Tonight I switched my time and listened to it after I gave my evening injections. Guess I know what to listen to in the future if I am having trouble falling asleep! Tomorrow I will weigh in to check on my weight loss. Saturday I will go to the doctor to see what is cooking in my ovaries! We'll see! Check in soon!


----------



## tillyttc

morning ladies, well being the silly woman that I am I caved this morning though well you have been good so treat your self lol wish I hadn't ! I have a line its faint not a squinter but faint ! iam not calling it bfp cause I aint really sure will try and hold my pee for at least 4 hours may prove hard but will try ! I can see it at arms lengh but scared that its a shadow lol but keep you all updated when I know oh yes and bb are abit sore but that is quite normal for me about this time eeeek . xx


----------



## tillyttc

Ok waited three hour been up since 4 ? Done another line is stronger its on a asdas 4 days before period due one ! Iam at 9dpo just five days to go ! Cm had gone like a stringy white stuff tmi sorry . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly that's fantastic im so excited for you xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

No point doing a digi as its to early but I so want to ! Lol gonna test again at about 10 am just to see if its still there lol . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I dont blame you! I would tooxxxxx according to Countdowntopregnancy if I conceive this cycle my due date will be 25th Dec lol xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Ok held it as long as I could but had to go mmmmmmm barely visible wth ? X


----------



## Soanxious

:happydance:I told you Tilly... and that other stuff your seeing is normal too.. YAY!! congratulations hunny woo hoo!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

Glad you figured out a good time to listen to it all sparkle, sounds complicated with medications but all worth it for a Sticky Bean xx

Digital tests pick up a few days AFTER normal tests Tilly, you are pregnant.. Enjoy it.. test with a digi after weekend :) Does DH know yet???

Im about to bleed too Becks, i've got intense pain thats making me vomit and brown discharge when I woke, so in a few hours I will bleed.. so I will be a day behind you.. funny thing is... My Eldest daughter was born Dec 27th hahaha!!! I would love to be pregnant this month of all months and have the baby around Christmas and that would be the greatest Christmas gift ever to give my OH :D plus I would get pampered more than me having to do all the pampering around Christmas haha! so good luck to us all this cycle Becks I would really love a few of us to all be pregnant the same time and its great having TWW with new friends :D

I am upset obviously that I am not pregnant this month but having got pregnant Jan and Feb im thinking maybe my body needed to take a break and prepare the lining of my womb ready for my sticky bean next month... I have now added evening primrose oil today to my meds so in total taking 
Baby aspirin - evening primrose oil - Omega 3 - Prenatal Vitamins and I will buy some vitamin B6 later today if I can get out (in so much pain) I also own a mooncup which I use for AF so I have been reading up that people use soft cups to conceive so Im thinking I should be able to use my mooncup. I had always used tampons but was worried about toxic shock etc and one day for a trail for a soft cup through the post so I tried that and it was good, when I went to boots they only sold mooncups and for £18 I thought thats expensive!! but in 13 months since owning it its saved me a fortune on monthly supplies and its less messy, no accidents and excellent for going swimming...They were so good I bought my daughters 1 each too they last around 3 years. I paid that £18 once and now i've been reading up on it helping me get pregnant.. I am also buying preeseed as we speak on amazon :D Have I missed anything??


----------



## tillyttc

Have not told him yet as I want to be 100% sure first just done another after holding pee for three hours and its hardly there now dont know what to think ? . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly you are early dpo.. you have shown a BFP... normally only FMU shows a pos so early so the fact you keep POAS and still showing a result is POSITIVE.. deep breath.... keep it to yourself today... and in the morning, when you have a nice concentrated wee... take a test... and it will be there still.. I knew as soon as you had implantation show the other day.. my gut said... shes pregnant.. same happens to me everytime, this is why I knew I wasn't pregnant this time, also *Tmi* the discharge you have now is probably thick white and if your in the bath it goes streaky.. its what I get before I do a test... if you have a positive now then your pregnant Today.. cherish it. I learnt that the last time, even though I lost mine I cherished them for that moment hour day they were there... 
Below is the link to countdowntopregnancy they post pregnancy tests, click the same DPO you are and look at positive results there.. you will see yours is the same if not stronger than some there :hugs:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php


----------



## Soanxious

Can people share this post/link around with pregnant and people that have got pregnant please, I am hoping to get a nice amount of votes to help people that are not able to get pregnant. Hopefully 1 person that tells us how they got pregnant may help one of us that can't get pregnant xx

link below V

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ive-gels-helped-you-get-bfp.html#post32079407


----------



## tillyttc

Thank you soanxious trying to keep calm not telling no one apart from you ladies on here cause you all have been a huge support which is most appreciated . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Just wanting a strong coloured line in jan it didnt get very dark at all and I lost that one . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Mine was smep and taking pregnacare ! Hubby stuffed his face with plain choccy and bananas lol both known to improve the quality of sperm and quantity lol it true !. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Mine was smep and taking pregnacare ! Hubby stuffed his face with plain choccy and bananas lol both known to improve the quality of sperm and quantity lol it true !. Xx

Will be forcing OH to eat plain chocolate dipped bananas later hahaha! I have already got him on the male vitamins and I have the conceive ones and I text him every day in work.. "Have you taken your vitamins" like a nagging wife haha!

Tilly we understand how you feel, and we too are POAS addicts, but honestly so soon you wont get darker through the day only lighter as your weeing more and less concentrated, You have a line, thats positive, tomorrow you will test again and it will either be the same or very slightly darker... and that will be enough then, and then POAS Sunday morning lol... but it is no use to you to keep doing it all day because you can save those tests for your reliable morning wee's that will last longer :D

I didn't tell OH until almost a week after I found out, and he only found out then because I needed him to get me a certain medication as I was ill and he almost got one that was not suitable for pregnancy so I had to tell him over the phone whilst he was stood in the chemist, I felt bad... but we hold it in ourselves to not upset our men if it does not go the way we want.. what are we like!!

We are all here for you as we have been where you are today.. :hugs: xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Hubs was also on vitamins and also he was on baby asprin lol he also wouldnt let me move once bd was done made me have a nap as our bd time was always in the morning lol . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Hubs was also on vitamins and also he was on baby asprin lol he also wouldnt let me move once bd was done made me have a nap as our bd time was always in the morning lol . Xx

Aww thats so sweet... in fact thats so lovely... he's going to be so chuffed..:happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly I have everything crossed for you that this is your BFP :) it certainly sounds promising :) Tanya I'm sorry your feeling so awful :( do you usually suffer with bad symptoms re AF ? That adds insult to injury ! 

AFM I can't quite believe where the weeks are going !! Sean is one month tommrow ! Gone in the blink of an eye . And that means two months of maternity leave gone also . 4 more to go and I bet they will fly by ! 
Anyone any nice plans for the week ??


----------



## Soanxious

I never get problems like this Pre AF :( im feeling Ill this month :(

Wow a month already!! that is fast!!! wish they could stay small for longer awwww

I have no plans this weekend as I feel rough..Blah x What about you?


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Sorry you're feeling so rough. I hope AF is not too hard on you when she shows. 

Jenn - Good luck! Sounds like that is a good relaxing CD. 

Tilly - Yay! You are pregnant. If you can see that line at arm's length on 9 dpo that's great. I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up unless it starts getting darker. I am the exact same way. I hope it gets darker every single day for you...but remember sometimes it takes 2 days since that's the normal doubling time.

Jo - Maybe you're about to ovulate???


----------



## crysshae

Awww Regina, time flies too fast. You have a baby, and then one day you wake up, and they're grown. Enjoy every second! 

We have opening day for our DS11's baseball team this weekend. We were hoping to go to the zoo Sunday, but looks like the weather is not going to cooperate, so maybe a museum or something instead.

What about you?


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Well my results were FSH 74.3!!!! LH 30.2, thyroid normal, estrogen low at 70, prolactin normal. So levels are high. Game over. Thought it would be.

Jo, have you looked into chinese medicine? im just trying to think of ways you may possibly lower things? https://community.babycenter.com/post/a24653423/how_i_was_able_to_lower_my_fsh_this_worked_for_me


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal this has been horrible in all fairness.. never felt this bad before an AF in my life..


----------



## Left wonderin

No plans for the weekend here I'm housebound as still no driving for me . 2 weeks to go ! I live in the countryside so driving is a necessity . OH has to work so looks like me and Sean are staying put . I might make some fairy cakes , then eat them lol !!!! Being stuck at home is doing no good for my waistline ! Ill end up as big as a house if I'm not carful and don't get out and about soon . The weather is just too clod and too wet to bring LO out so eating it is !!!! Lol


----------



## Soanxious

Hahaha that made me chuckle Regina... the I will make some fairy cakes then eat them hahaha!! I know what you mean, I dont know where I would be without my car... it must be driving you mad not being able to drive yet, hey at least the weather will be nicer by the time you do get out and about, then you can walk off those gained lbs ;)

Regina there is a link in my signature can you add to it to hopefully give some people TTC some hope in what you done to eventually get pregnant? I have had a lot of things mentioned in there.. Im hoping even if it helped 1 more person to conceive thats 1 more happy family :D x


----------



## Left wonderin

So that's a lovely idea :) I've added my bit on the end :)


----------



## tillyttc

Morning ladies did another test this morning still not very dark maybe a tad ! But I also did a test which you are supposed to do from the first day of your missed period and that came up with a better line wth ! Also this morning my bb feel and look like 2 juganoughts head lights lol ! And as soon as I put my foot out of bed I felt sick and still do been do my temping yesterday was 37.3 and today is the same means nothing I know but did it anyways . Xx


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Tilly. Congratulations!


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic Tilly!! Xx


----------



## garfie

Congrats tilly that's great news:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Tilly - that's great news. So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Just been to the loo brown cm 10dpo now what ? . Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

tillyttc said:


> Just been to the loo brown cm 10dpo now what ? . Xx

That's how I got my BFP with Sean , I felt totally out ( hadn't tested ) got brown cm on 10dpo and thought ah dam here AF is early , went out and bought tampons . The box is still in my bathroom . Cd 11 the same brown discharge even a streak of red but no flow didn't look the same as AF so decided to test . Got BFP on 11dpo with still having brown cm . Forgot to say was so convienced AF was coming I put a tampon in going to bed on 10dpo but nothing but brown cm the next morning . Brown cm continued in small amounts ans really only when I wiped for about 3 days , then stopped . That BFP turned into Sean :)


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly I had brown discharge at 9 weeks with Brooklyn it was nothing:) try not to worry xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Yay Tilly! Crossing my fingers and toes that this is your BFP! 

AFM: Waiting with everyone else in town it seems to get blood drawn. I may even be late to my doctor's appt. in a hour! Oops! I'll check in later with a report on my appt.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Sparkle hope youre ok:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya af got you:( xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly thats great news, and your getting more symptoms thats promising!! as for the brown thats normally the implantation settling and should settle down :) :hugs:

Sparkle I hope you manage to get to appt on time :D

AFM, AF is deffo here.... oddly my temp was up this morning from yesterday but I wasnt feeling that well so maybe why... im off out for a few hours to get some frsh air.. whats everyone up to?


----------



## Oasis717

Cant believe you're just a day behind me! My temp was up day 1 of af. Not been out for two days its so heavy:( but only lasts for 4/5 days. Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I was a day behind you the last time too.. how mad is that!!! we have same cycles haha!

Yesterday it started very light, but I woke this morning and it was half way up my moon cup so this is going to be heavy too.. im in *Agony!!* its really hurting... aww your unable to leave its that bad? what do you use? I was having heavy periods last yr and this is why I bought the mooncup.. it does not leak and it holds a lot more than tampons and no way of getting toxic shock.. it can stay for up to 12 hours without changing it its that good and last a few years so for £18 its the best thing ever! They are in boots https://www.mooncup.co.uk/ even my daughters use them now. maybe they will help? hope your feeling better soon. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Looking good Tilly!

Can you post a picture of your tests, I love line spotting!

Tanya, sorry Af got you xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya id never heard of them before!! I usually wear bout 3 towels at once first couple days, always been same and yeah too painful to go out, the dragging pains are awful, I had treatment for endometriosis in my twenties, prob still have it. I know we are in tune with our cycles lol. Come on dec babies:) Brooklyn can now get across the room, hes bringing his knees up trying to crawl then pulls himself forward! The fun starts now hes mobile! Am sure hes v early for moving like that xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Just got my bfp on clearblue digi 1-2 weeks now I believe it omg yippee . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww thats so lovely Tilly.. Told you!!!! when are you telling your DH????? im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Excited for you!!!!!! :D xx :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Becks that is so insane we so need to have christmas babies a few of us together.. be awesome!! but that is mad that we are just 1 day apart!! Thats excellent that Brooklyn is doing that so early, my middle daughter was literally running around at 10 months old, she was really petite too so she looked like she was a 9 month old walking haha! My eldest was 13 months before she would walk and my son was a day before his 1st birthday. :) Babies grow all too quick.. like Regina's little one now.. a month old!! gone way way fast! As for Mooncup, if you buy one try when in shower or bath so its wet so you can practice putting it in and taking it out, im using it for conception too to keep little tadpoles where they should be :D x


----------



## tillyttc

I took a pic with my phone and emailed it to him lol then sent him a txt to say you had better check your emails your in trouble lol ! Hes cock a hoop ! Just gonna try and relax now and take it day by day ! I feel so much happier now dont need to test again iam satisfied lol. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly yahooo well done :) delighted for you both :) now come on Tilly's beanie snuggle down and grow for your mum xxxxxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Thank you left wonderin thats lovely hubs told me to not luft a finger just rest and keep it safe lmao I really do not have to be told twice . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Tilly thats so lovely!!! im filled up here with tears its so lovely :cry: so happy for you xx


----------



## Sparkle125

Yay Tilly! Congrats!

AFM: I made it my appt on time and had to wait an hour for the doctor. So, I have 5 follicles. I keep telling myself it is "quality" over "quantity" that is important. I have had as many as 12 follicles and as few as 2 follicles in previous cycles. Every cycle is different. I go back Monday for more measuring. I am trying not to be disappointed in the number of follicles. It only takes 1!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Soanxious

That's it Sparkle, think positive.. it only takes one, maybe they superconcentrated into 5 for better quality ;) xx


----------



## garfie

Tilly :happydance: knew it especially with those temps:winkwink:

Now rest up mama:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle your right it only takes 1 so 5 is a great number :) good luck with the next stage . I got lovely news today a friend of mine who has had 11 miscarraiges ( unexplained ) in 5 years gave birth to a baby girl today. She never ever gave up hope :) I'm so delighted for her :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thats lovely to hear Regina.. how lovely for her x


----------



## Soanxious

Its quiet here tonight.... my OH has gone out, im home with painkillers and hot chocolate meh!


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly, rest up and look after that little bean. Also if you can let me know how old you are so I can add to first page!

Sparkle - PMA

Becks, Brooklyn is on the move early! Caitlin can shuffle around on her back but that's about it!

Regina that's wonderful for your friend. It just shows to never give up and you'll get there in the end. Sorry I know you have said before but can you let me have Sean's birth weight. DOB is 22/2/14? Are you 40 or 41?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa yes I thought it was a bit early! Cant believe he can do it we videod it today to keep for when hes older he pushes right up on his knees then forward! So clever:) xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Aww thats so lovely Tilly.. Told you!!!! when are you telling your DH????? im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Excited for you!!!!!! :D xx :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Becks that is so insane we so need to have christmas babies a few of us together.. be awesome!! but that is mad that we are just 1 day apart!! Thats excellent that Brooklyn is doing that so early, my middle daughter was literally running around at 10 months old, she was really petite too so she looked like she was a 9 month old walking haha! My eldest was 13 months before she would walk and my son was a day before his 1st birthday. :) Babies grow all too quick.. like Regina's little one now.. a month old!! gone way way fast! As for Mooncup, if you buy one try when in shower or bath so its wet so you can practice putting it in and taking it out, im using it for conception too to keep little tadpoles where they should be :D x

Christmas babies would be awesome! My eldest was crawling at 6 months walking at 9 but usually boys are a little later Casey was crawling at 9 months walking at 14 months. Dd 13 was crawling at 8 months walking at 11 months. Brooklyn is absolutely fascinated by us eating too so wont be long there either. Gunns give it our all this month lol xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I have ordered that conceive plus it will be here by Wednesday and im going to use my mooncup plus taking angus castus,baby aspirin,prenatels,omega 3,evening primrose oil, Vitamin B complex etc.. have you seen the votes in my link? and the comments? I've told OH he has a busy cycle ;) I go to see my consultant during the TWW gulp! xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa I'm 41 and Sean weighed 8lb (3.65kg) ill be 42 in November . Hope everyone is good today SO it certainly sounds like you will be busy ;) fxd its your month xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Girlies, I started this AF friday evening, it was light then normal now really light.. im in agony with it but hardly no flow... only thing different is I have been taking aspirin this past 4 weeks, could that alter my flow? im worried im not making enough lining as I didnt get pregnant this month or is it because I was pregnant n lost in Jan and feb? >>confused<< im normally lot heavier than this. Hour later... OMG its heavier than heavy now argh!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Spoke too soon Tanya!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

yes spoke way too soon... is it normal to pass clots bigger than a 50p ?>??? x


----------



## Oasis717

I have ALWAYS done that since my teens if its not ok its been going on s long time! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Maybe thats why im in so much pain this time... eek! not normally like this.. oh well..hopefully its getting rid of some excess lining making it beautiful and perfect for new baby in couple of weeks!! :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope so! That would be wonderful:) im always really heavy for two days:( its mad here with Brooklyn crawling we have to constantly move stuff esp ds 5's toys, thought I had ages yet lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow Becks he is on the move early !!!! He will keep you on your toes ;)


----------



## Soanxious

Now he is at this stage Becks the weight will fall off you, you wont have time to keep still haha! :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol bloody hope so! Xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

I took the day off yesterday lol had a duvet day with films and ate choccy buttons lol ! Did another test today and line is super dark compared to friday so thank you fir your reassuring words ! Also why at 10 dpo would I get a good line on a 100 mui test is this a good sign never got that in jan in fact my lines barely went darker ! They are much darker this time and af not due till Wednesday . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Its a great sign Tilly but from experience id say stop testing now:) else any variation will drive you mad xxxx you're a 100% pregnant. Massive congrats xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Tilly you're pregnant... now enjoy it.. No more testing! lol... super dark means good!! :happydance:: When will you see DH next???? x

Becks I moved my cycle back 1 day because I had read that you should start a cycle when your only just spotting but when your more than spotting so now I have moved it back a day if I got pregnant this month my EDD would be my daughters Birthday 27th Dec haha! My conceive plus arrived today so thats in my top drawer ready for High fertility week, and I have the saliva ov kit on route will be here by wed. Im going all out this month.. FX my Flow is soooooooooo heavy..im still in agony.. not had one like this in I would say a year or so? just hoping it means good things, do you know anyone that had a very heavy AF and go on to get pregnant next cycle? x

I just purchased 90 days of FF


----------



## tillyttc

Hubs is home about the 20th may will be 12 weeks then so hopefully he will be here for the scan ! Got my first midwife app next thursday just wish I could relax lol . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh so he will see you with a little bump.. awwww how sweet :D are you going to start taking weekly side angle photos in a mirror of your bump for an album? my daughter done that :) that will be nice if he can make it to the scan :)

Worrying is understandable, but I have a vibe that this is a strong pregnancy xx


----------



## crysshae

Tilly - A very dark line before AF is due is a wonderful sign! :thumbup:

Tanya - Sorry AF is being so mean to you. Mine was longer this month...which I thought was strange since there was only 19 days between the last 2 cycles. I'm hoping that's a good sign too. 

Becks - Brooklyn is growing up too fast already, huh? I bet he looks adorable crawling around. 

Regina - When do you plan to start trying again?

Fi and Lisa - Hope you are well. 

We had a nice busy weekend. Walked a lot Friday evening in the nice weather. Went to a chili cook off Saturday during the day and then dancing and sitting around a fire with friends that night. Took the kids bowling and to dinner yesterday. Now it's time to catch up on rest and housework since it sat all weekend. Lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry mmmm after I convince the OH :haha: He is under no illusions of my intentions to give Sean a brother or sister . ( I tell him and everyone else at every opportunity ) but it is done in a jokey way w have not yet had " the talk " :haha: 

I suppose I have to firstly wait for AF to return and not sure when that will be as I'm BF . In my head I'm thinking in and around the 4-6 month mark so 3 to go lol ! But as soon as AF comes back ill be poas and charting just to get a sense of where things are at . Tbh we have not DTD since Sean arrived , I'm still bleeding on and off and my c section scar is still healing . But soon very soon !! Need to go on a shopping expedition first to get rid of the comfy " granny knickers " or there will be no action coming my way any time soon :blush::haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thats how we feel and Brooklyn is 5 months now so im hoping it will be soon:) xxx
Thanks Crystal he looks so sweet but im constantly diving on the floor as he keeps flipping over too so I keep having to put my hand under his head! Xxx
Tanya I read that you must only count a proper flow as cd1 not spotting so thats what I do. Im back on the diet and exercise and taking multi b vitamins too and we are going to give it our all this month, we havent been trying 100% last two months (for us anyway) so this is 3rd time lucky we shall see! I read yest that if you dont conceive within 3 months at 42 having sex regularly you should see a doctor but we are going to give it 6 xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I defo give it 6 , 3 seems like a very short period of time ! Here is hoping this will be your month :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal lets hope our AF's sort themselves out it hurts hey... your weekend sounded great!!

Regina so you have not had "The talk" yet? ;) haha! I bet he is waiting for it. But suppose the better sized knickers can easily sway him :haha:

Becks yes I have started my cycle form when it really started... fingers crossed I've got it right, my chart will show me anyways... I bought vitamin B complex 100 from holland and barratt it says take 2 a day so this is what I am now taking daily..

Vitamin B complex
Angus Castus
Evening Primrose oil
Omega 3
Prenatels
Pineapple juice
( Conceive plus and mooncup for BD week)

Im rattling from all the medications, I see my consultant on 10th april, normally people are excited, im just nervous as she is horrid.. 

Im hoping to conceive soon :D

Jo how are you?


----------



## Left wonderin

So hoping this is your month too of course :) !!!!!


----------



## crysshae

I hope it's everyone's month!

Jenn - Good luck with your IVF cycle. I missed that page earlier.


----------



## Oasis717

Here here good luck to us all! Tanya sounds like youve got everything covered! Xxx
Latest pic of Brooklyn:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0548_resized-1_resized.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Becks he is adorable!! look at those gorgeous eyes... awww so so sweet :) xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know:) I know im biased but he is gorgeous isnt he! Thank you xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks he is also still just a baby awwwwwwwh


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies,

My appointment at the doctor did not go well this morning. On Saturday, I had 5 follicles. They are expected to grow 1-2 mm/day. Only one of the 5 is really growing, or growing at a normal pace. I could tell that my doctor was disappointed too. I go back on Thursday to check again, but it is possible that I may have to cancel this cycle and not move forward. I am so upset. :cry: If it is the end of this cycle, then it means it is the end of my dream to have my own genetic child. I will be moving on to using donor eggs at that point. It is a heartbreaking decision, but one that I have already made. If there are at least 2 nice-sized follicles on Thursday, I may be able to move forward, but at this point, we aren't sure what will happen. Things aren't looking that good.:cry:


----------



## crysshae

Awww so sweet!


----------



## tillyttc

Omg oasis hes a cutie ! What a beautiful picture. Xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. I am still stalking. So sorry Sparkle - that is rubbish. I know nothing that is said can take away the sadness and pain. Good luck for your next appointment, any chance that things can turn around or not? Big hugs.

Tilly - how are you doing, has the news sunk in yet? 

I am doing ok. No news so just watching your charts.


----------



## garfie

Sparkle - Aw so sorry hun your news was not better - here's hoping Thursday has better news for you BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Jenn - I'm so sorry. I hope you see a world of change for the better on Thursday and that your spirits are lifted.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Sparkle I am so sorry to hear that, hopefully things will change pace and you will get the follicles you need on Thursday FX for you hun xxx

Hiya Jo nice to see you, have you slowed work down? or back at superwoman pace? Im stalking lots of charts too... its addictive. x

Had to take my pup to vets today he had a lump on his leg he kept biting they told me it was Canine Cutaneous Histiocytoma which I am glad is noting serious... and will go around 6 weeks time, before we went to the vets we took a walk around St fagans https://www.museumwales.ac.uk/stfagans/ its a gigantic outdoor museum for anyone visiting Wales its a brilliant place to visit and Free to go in, dog and child friendly :). Mylo(The dog) met a new friend today at the vets a Pug/Shihtzu they were playing so nice I was thinking shall I get another dog.. then I thought NOOOOOOOOOO haha! My OH has a bad tummy so I have warned him to keep away from me... im so not wanting any of that! Evil I know muhaha!


----------



## tillyttc

Yes starting to sink in! threw my guts up this morning was wonderful lol bb are super sore and tingling and massive amounts of white cm ! Feel achy buts think thats normal ! But I will take and enjoy every ache , chuck up and what ever my body throws at me its wonderful lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

All excellent positive strong signs of pregnancy... :D :hugs: has it sank in for DH yet? x


----------



## tillyttc

Ok this may of worked lol . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle im so hoping for great news for you soon. Thanks ladies he is a cutie. He's got much faster crawling just in one day lol xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Tilly I can see your pregnancy tests under your name now :D

Thats so young Becks, he will be running by 8 months,,,best get him into Olympic training by 1 yr old haha! xx


----------



## tillyttc

Thats the best I can do lol . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

When I get my phone back from Samsung I will try n talk you through it :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Tanya I know still cant believe he's doing it! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all.

Sparkle, so sorry things are not going to plan. Hope Thursday brings better news.

Becks, Brooklyn is lovely as ever . Can't believe he's crawling. Caitlin still lies there! Although she had a cold at the moment and her voice sounds a little off!

Tilly, its all sounding good. The worrying is only natural and will not get any easier, but that's what parl does to you. Look after yourself and your little bean.

Regina, Caitlin is almost 7 months and as I am still BF I've still not had AF.

We have only DTD once since Caitlin was born. This may sound terrible but I have totally lost all interest. I'm assuming its down to hormones. Though maybe now he's had the snip, subconsciously I may be thinking 'what's the point'

Maybe once my hormones are back to normal after BF and when I've lost some weight I might feel differently


----------



## Soanxious

Dan, I was reading up on Maca(as some people use it to conceive) and its apparently excellent for the libido(I noticed whilst reading the reviews) but as your BF it wont be suitable yet, but if after you stop and you still feel flat maybe that's worth a try? I BF my eldest and youngest(middle one I dried up 3 weeks after Birth due to stress of her being so ill) and it took me a while to feel like I wanted to DTD, it is hormones mainly so as long as you have an understanding Partner it should be ok... I had an arrogant ex husband that was not understanding.

What a Beautiful smile Caitlin has... such a sweetiepie :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa:) Caitlin looks as adorable as ever:) its def made things harder though him crawling though! He's just crawled the length of the bed after the remote lol. Xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Wow and its normally hard for them to crawl on a bed, he must be strong :D x


----------



## dancareoi

Well Caitlin rolled from her back to her tummy today!


----------



## Soanxious

Aww bless, they seem to be growing so fast!!! before you both know it they will be running around... Yikes!! x


----------



## Oasis717

He is getting faster everyday! Started opks today just bought some more off ebay as had run out. Well done Caitlin! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I posted on here this morning but its not showing on my phone! Started with the opks today:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

And now my earlier post is showing up lol xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Don't ya love it when it does that? Good luck this month!


----------



## Soanxious

Hahaha Becks!! I have around 37 Opks left as I bought 50 in January, my saliva microscope turned up, just tried it, its mad lol.. will be looking for my ferning as well as my Opks and Charting... :) 

I have read that your supposed to stop Evening Primrose oil once ovulated is that correct anyone? Will Stop my Angus Castus once ovulated too.. I have not shown OH all my stuff.. will take a pic when I get my phone back from samsung.. it has its own drawer in bedroom

Angus Castus
Baby Aspirin
Vitamin B complex
Prenatal Vitamins
Evening Primrose Oil
Omega 3
57 HCG tests
37 Opks
Conceive Plus
Saliva Microscope
Basal Thermometer

Like I said.. it has its own drawer next to bed.. Just wondering what else I need to add.... and I hope OH does not go in drawer.. he will be shocked!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thats a big peak in chart Crystal, looking last month you only had a 19 day chart? whats been happening? >sorry if you have explained before im just trying to keep up with everyone<

How do you check a cervix? I may as well add that to my chart too.. :D


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly I am loving your Digital 2-3 weeks photo!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yes, stop the EPO once you've ovulated. It's good for CM, but it can make your uterus contract and cause problems with implantation.

Last month, I didn't ovulate, so my body gave up on it and period came sooner than usual. It's normal to not ovulate once or twice a year. 

My cycle was more normal this time, without all the weird back and forth CM, so I'm hoping that means it is my normal pattern and I ovulated yesterday. The only difference from my usual pattern was it was all watery rather than EWCM. No idea why... My temps usually gradually climb after O, but I had a rough night last night with interruptions from the cat and the shower curtain rod fell and scared me to death...and it was hot in here, so that may be the reason for the high....although when my sleep is interrupted in my LP, my temp is usually lower. So gotta wait for a few days to see. Hate that wait!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right... I don't know if I have had an early period before... thats good to know that its normal a couple of times a year then.. sounds like you had an awful night..

This is my 2nd chart watching my CM so will see what is normal for me this or next cycle(not that I want to be looking for EWCM as I want to be pregnant) I hope you get your ewcm, have you tried conceive plus or preseed? as some people mentioned they dont get ewcm so they used those to get pregnant.. I have bought some for around my ovulation time :)


----------



## tillyttc

Thank soanxious did that wednesday night lol ! Have gone a whole day today with no testing finally sinking in lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

tillyttc said:


> Thank soanxious did that wednesday night lol ! Have gone a whole day today with no testing finally sinking in lol. Xx


Yay!! glad its sinking in xx :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Glad it's sinking in, Tilly! 

No, I've never looked into it. I've always had EWCM, and sometimes so much it feels like I'm a mess all the time. Lol. This month is just a bit different, but watery is still good.


----------



## Soanxious

FX crystal xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes fingers crossed Crystal looks like o! I hate waiting to o! I get ewmc from cd 8 but have ovulated cd 18 then 16 last two cycles so who knows? Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Morning everyone!!.. whats everyone been up to this week? Im happy they have found the cause of the flooding at last at the side of my property.. when it rains I have a fast flowing stream running down the side of my house and takes all the soil and grass away, so im unable to use side entrance or patio doors.. I complained about it in December when I moved here and had them out here 4 times to check... I demanded a camera down the pipes to see if it was blocked etc and after watching them closely yesterday and telling them I wanted an extra drain checked they found the problem... that being the main storm drain on the main road is blocked so when it rains my drain at side of house cant go nowhere and neither can neighbours so it all backs up into my garden causing the flood.. so a big lorry came yesterday and today to remove all the mess and flush it.. so hopefully I can get someone in to put some new soil and grass seed down now so I can eventually have a nice garden... its been a nightmare... it was coming up to my patio doors it was that high... So thats 1 good thing that has gone good for me this week .. because the workmen told me they were fed up of coming here and not finding the fault... so they almost didnt come back.. it pays to be persistent lol.. nothing else happening for me.... Oh my Middle daughter is taking me out for a nice Indian Meal on Sunday.. Mmmmm I cant wait.. I love Chana Masala it's my favourite!! :D


----------



## Oasis717

I love indian:) what a nightmare that sounds Tanya but I know how that feels with this bloody ceiling! They are coming out on 7th April to fix what the plasterer bodged so at last dh can decorate and we can have a nice kitchen again. We have a medium size back garden which is mainly paved with areas of soil, dh is as good a gardener as he is cook and every sprinh puts up lots of hangin baskets etc, looks so pretty, he doesnt look like a flower kind of guy lol but he finds it relaxing! Not so hopeful about this month. I need to get some ttc pma! Hope youre ok Jo thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - I'm glad they figured out the problem. Enjoy your meal with your daughter.

Becks - Hope they get everything fixed up right this time. PMA all the way! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I know it sounds daft but in the past its never taken longer than 1/2 months so with this being the 3rd month I keep thinking there must now be a problem:( must get my pma head on! Yes good luck to us all. I think this month feels special as the baby would be due 25th Dec:) xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh a nightmare Becks!! I have to decorate the whole house too.. every room.. I knew I would have to before I moved in so nothing new, I was hoping to of had more help off OH but he has been busy with work and on weekend he wanted to get away on day trips because we eventually had nice weather, well now I think we need to sort out my house, I too love gardening, I bought some lovely green lights like the kind you have on a Christmas tree and I put them on my connifer tree's out the back garden as they are solar recharchable garden lights, my neighbours around me all have different colour ones and it looks so pretty after dark and we were the odd ones out so I joined in and added my bit.. we all sparkle at night now.. my neighbours are lovely.. they are all so friendly and even offer help with some gardening and loaning a petrol lawn mower etc and given me cuttings of plants as the girl that lived here before me ran house and garden into the ground...they are glad I have come along and already got the garden cleaned up and bad tree's chopped down and now the flooding sorted :)

I felt positive last month Becks and nothing happened.. I was a bit shocked as I had got pregnant Oct.. then took Nov off and fell pregnant New yrs eve and mc that Lo Jan and get preg again Feb so when I didnt get last cycle I felt deflated as if I have had my bit of good luck getting pregnant now my eggs have run out.. but I got thinking to myself... well maybe nature wanted my womb to recharge and get nice and cosy for next cycle.. so I too am trying to get some pma.. sending you pma and everyone else here TTC.. I want us all to get our babies.. same as you this month would be great too as they would be our extra special Christmas presents.. :) x

Crystal hopefully this is you Ov? FX xx


----------



## Soanxious

Jo, you maybe lingering around peeking at topics and leaving without saying anything.. but just wanted to say your still in my thoughts and hope your ok :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I hope so !! Hope you are doing ok . Becks you have been very lucky falling pregnant so easily before and SO super fertile ladies !! Its taken me 4-6 months on both occasions and I thought that was fast lol !!

Don't give up ladies remember its a marathon and not a sprint !!!


----------



## crysshae

Soanxious said:


> Crystal hopefully this is you Ov? FX xx

Looks that way. 

Jo, I hope you're doing well too. 

Thanks for the pep talk, Regina!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Regina... you know what its like though.. we want it last week lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know super impatient I am! Only cause time is running out else id have all the time in the world! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

That's it Becks... time is running out for us all... Did you ever see a consultant when trying for Brooklyn? x


----------



## Oasis717

No hunni cause I had a loss in june 12 and then Sep 12 didnt get a neg after Sep loss on pregnancy tests til beginning of dec due to tiny piece of retained product. I fell pregnant in jan. As id had two losses and not three and got oregnant 2nd month then 1st month trying they werent going to refer me as said wasnt anything wrong and it was just bad luck. I got pregnant first real month of trying with Brooklyn so I guess they were right. I had blood tests when pregnant to ease my mind and everything was fine with high hcg and prog levels. Gd test was neg too and I was also v low risk for abnormalities. Yes I feel like time is running away and I hate that. If only I were a few yrs younger just for that reason as im happy with my age other than fertility xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm trying to pep talk you too while panicking a bit about my own time running out lol !!! My little chat with my wee man today was " Sean tell Daddy you want a brother or sister :haha: the poor little mite is not even 5 weeks old !! I'm 42 in November and want to be pregnant by then please God . So im with ya with the time running out I'd hate for Sean to be an only child ....... But I know I'm so blessed to have had him more than I can ever express . I would just love him to have the experience of growing up with a sibling having come from a big family . 

So in trying to calm your anxieties I'm probably trying to calm my own :haha: you ladies are a step ahead of me , more than one !!! I was breast feeding today and at the same time reading about getting pregnant while breast feeding . Did you know that you only have 2% chance of conceiving if you are exclusively BF . So looks like a point will come where I have to choose , feeding Sean or trying for a sibling mmmmmmmm its never bloody easy :nope: 

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, when I was BF number 3 I got PG by accident. He was 18 months old and because I thought he was my last I wanted to keep BF. my AF returned at 10 months. Once they start weening they have less milk so as you then produce less, this in turn gets other things going. When I realised I was pg I stopped bf, but sadly when I thought I was 17 weeks I list my LO.

It then took 4 months to get PG again and I lost that one at 9 weeks.

I the did the following

- pregnancare pre conception tablets
- vitamin b6 tablets
- acupuncture

I got pg first time trying for Caitlin!

It's so frustrating though when it takes so long.

The consultant I was under at RMC was amazed how quick I got pg first time with Caitlin. She said the average time at my age(then 41) was 6-9 months 

Before getting pg though, she thought I might be super fertile which sounds great but it meant my body was keeping embryos that weren't viable hence the mc

So she said she wanted to make me less fertile and I thought I haven't got enough time for this! The Theory being it make take longer to get pg but when I did it had more chance of being a keeper.

So 7 days after OV I started to insert a 400mg progesterone tablet twice a day. This carried on then until I was 28 weeks pg.

Also from 7 weeks I injected my stomach with clexane once a day and still carried on with the acupuncture, but was told no asprin when on clexane!

It all worked and my beautiful rainbow was born .

Hang in there ladies, I know and understand the fustration, but you will get there.

All good things come to those that wait!

Sending lots of baby dust to all you TTC ladies xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Becks you were lucky getting pregnant with no problems with Brooklyn then, im just hoping its been 3 bad luck episodes for me too and like you I manage to get a healthy pregnancy and that you get your next baby too :) I told my OH that if we did manage to get pregnant and all go well I would want to try again asap for another to try n get 2 close together but just one would be the best ever too.. :) x

Regina I just read yours too *after* I wrote what I just did above.. I feel same way but it wouldnt be as bad deep inside to have a 2nd one as much as it is to have our first together as for BF if you really want another I think 3 months BF would be perfectly fine.. he's had the antibodies for first few months and his immunisations... obviously nice to BF longer but if it stops another pregnancy yes its a tough position to be in. Hope you get another Lo x

Lisa, I had not known about your previous losses before so sorry to hear about them and im glad you got your rainbow baby... :) so nice to hear about all your rainbow babies and see them in this forum :) I would love to be able to add to that :D

xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel Regina I feel so so lucky to have Brooklyn especially after loosing two lo's I really do but our dream is to have a large family as both our childhoods were pretty bad tbh so we are creating what we never had, a large, much loved happy family. I just so hope its not too late as I saidIive always been so fertile since my first child each one taking just one month. One try. Even Brooklyn. Hence the worry now as we are on month 3! Xx
Thanks Tanya. We are so lucky to have Brooklyn after two back to back losses but it made his pregnancy a constant worry. Losses change everything but pma we must have and we will have good eggs still! We have regular cycles, we are ovulating so all is promising still! Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I found out today that I do get to move forward with my IVF cycle! So, I WILL get to try one more time with my own eggs. I have 3 follicles that we are working with. One of them looks more promising than the other two. But, of course I don't know anything about the quality of any of the eggs. So I will have my retrieval procedure on Sunday at 815 a.m. I will then wait until Wednesday for a potential transfer of one embryo, bearing all goes well. There are still a lot of things that have to go just right to get to Wednesday. To put it another way, Sunday will be my ovulation day, since they are removing my eggs! Really hoping that I have a golden egg!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thats fantastic sparkle!!!! Loads of luck xxxx


----------



## garfie

That's great news sparkle:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Thats FANTASTIC Sparkle!!!! Im so happy.. I have a good feeling... FX for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hey Becks, I have been stalking your charts because we are 2 days apart.. but yours is not working.. it says the chart graphic is too large to display.. im now having withdrawals hahahahaha


----------



## Oasis717

Is it? Wonder why? I had to change thermometer and put it into Celsius but I dunno why that woukd change ill have a look! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Jenn! I pray everything works perfectly for you. 

Becks - I can't see your chart either...


----------



## Oasis717

What bout now?:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yep. Did you have to convert your temps?


----------



## Left wonderin

Jenn I'm delighted for you :) Come on golden eggie we are all rooting for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yep lol had to convert to Fahrenheit! Obviously cant swap half way through then xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks so much for the support Ladies! Excited about tomorrow! My mom is coming this afternoon and will be driving me to the retrieval. Since I will be sedated during the procedure, I can't drive. Crossing my fingers and toes that I have a perfect egg in there that will be snuggling in soon!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Sparkle. Really rooting for you xx

Hi all, thanks for the comments I am ok and plodding along. Up north at Stockton visiting mum.


----------



## dancareoi

Great news sparkle xx

How's everyone's weekend going?

DH has gone out and I am watching/listening to Andre Rieu on sky arts 2. Fabulous!


----------



## Oasis717

Enjoyed the beautiful sunny day today got lots of washing on the line while Brooklyn was asleep as when hes up im busy busy now hes on the move! Xxx


----------



## garfie

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES - hope you are all being spoilt and enjoying every moment with your prince and princesses :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Happy Mother's Day to my UK friends. I hope your day is great!

Sorry AF got you Fi.


----------



## tillyttc

Hey sparkle got everything crossed for you hope those eggies behave . Xx 
How is everyone today its a beautiful day here today quite warm ! Got my first midwife app thursday and it cant come soon enough lol . Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi everyone, hope you have had a lovely day. Sparkle, fingers crossed for you hun, I am really hoping that this is your time xxx

How is everyone else? Have I missed anything?


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle, I hope all went well.. :) x

Jo Glad your well, hope you have had a nice time with your mum :)

Hello everyone..!! hope you had a nice mothers day... my Son brought me breakfast in bed this morning and a lovely card.. then lunchtime my middle child "my sweet funny daughter" took me out for lunch, we had a lovely time then wandered around the city girlie shopping... Photo here taken today she is looking sweet :blush: :) She's a good kid... both her and my son are so caring.. 

My eldest on the other hand... no card.. She's just hard faced meh! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







kaziamothersday1.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Happy Mother's Day ladies. Ive had a lovely day and some lovely presents from my children:) Its been a beautiful day here we went to get some more plants and flowers for the garden its looking so pretty. Hope everyone is ok. My opks are v faint:( So I take it im not ovulating anytime soon! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

You posted almost as I did Tanya lol. Lovely pic:) Glad you had such a lovely day me too. Ds 5 (Casey) made me a heart biscuit at school and a beautiful card with a picture of him holding a love heart saying I love you. Made me cry lol. Bless him. Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww that sounds lovely Becks.. used to love all my kids making me tings in school..:)

Im not sure about OPK's I just thought they were negative till they go same or darker than test.... mine were only test line 2 days ago and now a faint line.. last cycle same then day I ov it was as dark then 8 hours later darker than test line.. x


----------



## dancareoi

Had a lovely day today. Tea and toast in bed this Morning. Went to see our moms then went to Evesham for a drink in a couple of beer gardens and then to our favourite curry house. 

Perfect day with Liverpool winning and going top of the league!


----------



## Soanxious

Sounds like my day, Toast with marmite for breakfast... but had orange juice as I have cut out caffiene, then my daughter took me to a new indian restaurant yummy.... but I didnt go visiting anyone, my son let myself and my daughter have a girlie day as we hardly catch up as she works 2 jobs and lives in another town :)


----------



## Sparkle125

Happy Mother's Day to you all! :flower:

The retrieval went well! I am kinda drugged up and kinda crampy and have been resting since I've been home. I was able to get 3 eggs! :happydance:Amazing since on Tuesday, I thought I was going to have to cancel the cycle. I came home after the procedure and they called me a little while ago and let me know that the eggs have passed their first test. All 3 are mature! :happydance:That is the best news I could have received at this point. This means that all 3 eggs will be fertilized. In fact, they already have been as we speak. They are hanging out in an incubator in all kinds of scientific culture medium designed to mimic the environment of my uterus at this stage (ovulation day). Amazing! So, I guess I would get my crosshairs today. Is that right!?!? :haha:

I will find out tomorrow after lunch how many of the eggs successfully fertilized. It takes a while for them to identify successful fertilization. This is a big test. Not all eggs fertilize, or fertilize normally. Also, we don't know anything about the quality of the eggs, even if they fertilize. Lots and lots of hurdles yet to jump. After they are fertilized, they will be called embryos. The fertilized embryos will grow and hopefully divide cells through Wednesday. Then, God-willing, I will transfer the best looking one on Wednesday.

I know my journey is a little different and really scientific and the details are complicated to grasp, but I wanted to share. Thanks so much for the support Friends!:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle that's just amazing!!! and so interesting, im loving hearing about how it's all done... I really hope you get some good ones, what if all 3 are excellent? will they put all 3 in? x


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks Tanya! It would be so amazing if all 3 were high quality! Realistically, that probably won't happen. Also, due to my history of pregnancy loss and blood clotting disorders, they do not want to risk the chance of me having a twin pregnancy. My pregnancy will already be considered high-risk with a singleton. But, having said all that, I would LOVE the opportunity to put in 2! I put in 2 when I got pregnant with Luke. My heart says "twins would be great!" My head says "twins would be dangerous for everyone." So, 1 it is. I am praying I have some left on Wednesday to choose from. Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle thats fantastic! ! So pleased for you:) xxxx
Tanya I usually always get a fade in with opks where they get darker slowly o er a few days! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle, if all 3 are fantastic embryos will they freeze 2 for another time so they don't risk not getting any another time :) sorry I don't know much about this.. or if this is your last try etc.. :hugs: its a nervous but exciting time I bet x

Oh right.. well last month was my first month Becks... so I done one this evening and its really faint, so I was reading up and this is what one site says so I can keep track and for newbies like me to refer back to lol


Your Cycle Length Day to Begin Testing

21 days Day 5
22 days Day 6
23 days Day 7
24 days Day 8
25 days Day 9
26 days Day 10
27 days Day 11
28 days Day 12
29 days Day 13
30 days Day 14
31 days Day 15
32 days Day 16
33 days Day 17
34 days Day 18
35 days Day 19
36 days Day 20
37 days Day 21
38 days Day 22
39 days Day 23

So I am CD 10 tomorrow so would not need to test till wednesday really, but as I have a lot of opks I may as well just do it for fun..lol x


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya - If I have any embryos that make it to day 5 or 6, I will freeze them. Unfortunately, I did not have any embryos that made it past day 3 last time which was last November. They only freeze at the "blastocyst" stage which happens on day 5 or 6. We are discovering that not only do I not have that many eggs left, those that I do have may not have the stamina to last through the fertilization process which takes a lot of energy. GO EGGIES! GO!

If at the end of this cycle I have no remaining embryos, I am moving on to donor eggs. I have had 4 egg retrievals and 3 (hopefully 4 on Wednesday) embryo transfers over the course of the past 2 and a half years. While I did get my BFP with Luke, that was unfortunately cut short as you know. I am hoping that this last cycle will give me one perfect egg and my Rainbow Baby. 

Thanks so much for your questions! Happy to share!


----------



## Oasis717

I start testing when I get ewmc Tanya but I get that for days before ovulating dunno why! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle I am really praying for you to get your healthy egg and beautiful baby in 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## Soanxious

Won't be long now becks :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Im really not feeling well today, I have been sick and I feel so sick, I am so tired.. im in bed typing this, I am going to get some more sleep.. hope everyone has a good day.. :) x


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle everything crossed for you here . Come on eggie s we need three super strong super hero eggs xxxx hope the next 3 days are full of lovely surprises for you and all goes well xxxxxx please keep us posted


----------



## ViandB

I have D&c in January 14th and After 15 days we :sex: TTC :winkwink: again my AF came 52 day after M/c finger crossing I will chart later but today is CD 23 brown pinkish yesterday very little and cramping mild not bad today super hungry my mouth feel like is lots water and tired very tired :coffee:. i know i did a Test very early yesterday morning CD 22:bfn: it was negative I will wait feel more days. ( is my first day here I am a lil lost lol ) :hug:


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome to our group. We all have our own stories to tell regarding our losses, so this lovely group of ladies are here to help you through.

So far we have 6 rainbows, our oldest mom is 44!

Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies! Awesome news! All 3 eggs fertilized! So, I have 3 embryos growing in an incubator right now! Funny thing is I was just driving by the building and I waved at them and told them to keep growing! TTC can make a girl crazy. Just because they fertilized, doesn't mean they are normal. I will not hear anything again until Wednesday morning. Hopefully I will have a perfect embryo ready to transfer on Wednesday! Until then, I have decided to celebrate today's news! Exciting! Thanks for your thoughts and support!


----------



## crysshae

Jenn - That's wonderful! One day at a time. I pray all 3 of them are perfect on Wednesday.

Tanya - Hope you feel better.

Vi - Welcome. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon.


----------



## Soanxious

ViandB so sorry to hear about your loss, I hope that you get your BFP soon :hugs:

Sparkle that is awesome news!! aww I would of waved at them too.. :D Fingers crossed for Wednesday and all is excellent! :hugs:

Crystal, thanks..been ill all day only managed 1 small bottle of water, cant keep nothing down.. im feeling so sick I want to sleep but can't as it seems the room is spinning too.. :cry:

Im still feeling so ill and this is my fertile week so No BD for me.. im worried im going to miss my egg... so no matter what I feel like tomorrow well today now (Tuesday) I will be BD.. somehow I just have to reassure OH that Im well enough.. hope im not sick again :nope:


----------



## dancareoi

Oh dear, maybe you ate something dodgy.

As long as your not sick in his mouth you should get away with it.:haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol sorry I know its not funny but that made me giggle Lisa!! Xx
Sorry youre so ill Tanya I remember how ill I was the day I went into labour, terrible! Hope you feel better soon. Dh was at work then workin on his mums house all day til 10pm and we were both so tired we fell asleep so missed bd altogether yest! Have to make up for it today but no sign of o yet anyway:( xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

dancareoi said:


> Oh dear, maybe you ate something dodgy.
> 
> As long as your not sick in his mouth you should get away with it.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha: thats so funny.. you're right... so best he get on top ;) x


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Lol sorry I know its not funny but that made me giggle Lisa!! Xx
> Sorry youre so ill Tanya I remember how ill I was the day I went into labour, terrible! Hope you feel better soon. Dh was at work then workin on his mums house all day til 10pm and we were both so tired we fell asleep so missed bd altogether yest! Have to make up for it today but no sign of o yet anyway:( xxxx

I've only managed Sunday morning :cry: and im close to my egg popping out as I just took this :blush: and I got EWCM, so no matter what *I am BD like crazy this evening* he don't finish work till 5.30 then to his dads to fix his dads car then home..so he will be tired too.. best get his food n bath ready then *Pounce on him!* Then again in the morning before he goes to work.

Im as weak as a kitten as the saying says... I still feel nauseated.. There are no bugs around so people say.. and I only ate lunchtime Sunday.. nothing since so can't be food poisoning, maybe just something in my indian meal Sunday didnt agree with me? Or can you get pre ovulation sickness? lol all I know is... I have been feeling *rough* and im so worried i'm going to miss my egg if im not well soon.. due to ov Fri/sat xxx
 



Attached Files:







010414.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

So sorry your feeling ill I hate that feeling :( hopefully you will feel better tommrow . Welcome to the group V :) don't worry you won't be lost for long :)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Tanya I hope you feel better now and well enough to bd! Well we had a new oven and hob fitted today and once again people love making a mess in my kitchen:( They had to use a jigsaw to re cut the hole for the hob and I cant tell you how far that dust went, even inside my cupboards:( so with all the work and cleaning weve only managed one bd today, v poor lol. Oh well. Still not got a pos opk so I guess we have time still! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no Becks, it sounds like a nightmare going on there!!.. I feel sorry for you... having moved here just a week before Christmas and it needing a deep clean etc I feel your fed up of this feeling... hopefully will be sorted soon and all worth it in the end... hey at least you managed 1 BD :) xx

Im feeling back to myself now but OH was so tired after work..then fixing dads car...then chopping down a bike spiky tree in my back garden that we only managed to BD last night and not this morning... but will do this evening.. I also used my mooncup to help keep there what I could. I took another opk and its getting darker.. not due to OV till Fri/Sat.. Not showing any ferning on saliva microscope yet.
 



Attached Files:







020414.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

That opk looks positive to me Tanya! Yay:) Mine are still really light but with all this stress and work here will I ever o on time! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

But im not due to ov till weekend :( I had a BD weekend planned.. now I have to try n get as much energy out of OH this week... eek! so wish we just ovulated on weekends.. makes it so much better.. more time and energy lol.. will do another test this evening and tomorrow.. I used my mooncup last night so im hoping that helped save a few :) x


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Glad you're feeling better. That looks positive to me too. Fingers crossed you catch the egg.

Becks - Sorry you have another mess after workers. It's a pain they don't know how to clean up after themselves. 

Jenn - Praying your little embryos are perfect today!!!


----------



## josie1234

Jenn - good luck for today. Thinking of you and hoping it goes ok. Xx

Tanya - looks positive hun. Get BD ing lol. Glad u are feeling better.

Becks hope things get sorted for you. Nightmare. 

Welcome V.

Crystal, Sparkle - how are you


----------



## crysshae

Doing well in the wait, Jo. How about you?


----------



## Sparkle125

It's a GO! I am heading out the door and will let you know the details later! Think of me in an hour and half! It will be 12:00 here and I will have my transfer! Talk later! Thanks for the support!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Yay Jenn!!! Praise the Lord!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal and Jo.. feeling better ..done another test earlier and it didnt look as good as that one...still strong but slightly different.... so will do another one later. :) but I will be BDing like crazy later.. even though I could fall asleep now.

Oh Crystal when are you going to test? :D exciting Chart!! x

How have you been Jo? :) x

Jenn fingers crossed and praying that everything runs smoothly.. so it will be around 6pm here then :) xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies it has been a nightmare!! On the up side ive had my positive opk this aft:) no fade in this month just straight to positive! Bd this morn and will fit in two tonight lol. Good luck ladies and Sparkle thinkin of you:) xxxx Hi Jo miss you on here xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow Crystal great temps!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Ladies! 

I won't plan to test until after AF is due. I held out last time. Hopefully I can again. Trying not to read too much into temps as it is spring in Texas - 80 degrees during the day already. We go from heaters one day to air conditioners the next. Lol.

Good luck Tanya.

Becks - I hope your OPKS being different this time means something great for your cycle.


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies :winkwink:

Good luck Sparkle:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo Becks glad u got pos opk. Thanks hun.

Crystal temps looking good. Getting excited for you

Jenn looking forward to update. Good luck xx

Tanya I am ok thanks. Busy so not been poas as often lol. Hope u don't fall asleep while BD ing lol. 

I tried to put pic on of opk today but too large so will do it on computer later.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Fi how are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Fi hope youre ok. Oooo do you think so Crystal I never thought of that. Me too:) its earlier so I hope so! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope so! I always hope something different is a good thing! 

How are you Fi?


----------



## garfie

I'm okay ladies thanks - stalk my journal to see what's been going on with me:winkwink:

I should be happy today but I would say I am more relieved:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks ladies it has been a nightmare!! On the up side ive had my positive opk this aft:) no fade in this month just straight to positive! Bd this morn and will fit in two tonight lol. Good luck ladies and Sparkle thinkin of you:) xxxx Hi Jo miss you on here xxxxx

Only 3 times in one day, you're slacking Becks!

Sparkle, everything crossed for you 

Can you believe my rainbow is 7 months old tomorrow!


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

So, last night I could barely sleep. It seemed like I woke up every hour. I was so nervous waiting to hear if any of my embryos were still growing. I finally got the call this morning that all 3 of my embryos were still growing! YAY!!!

I did have to make some decisions on how to proceed. I have previously posted that it would be dangerous for me to have a twin pregnancy. Having said that, my doctor wanted me to consider putting in two embryos. I couldn't even believe that I had 2 to choose from given the fact that my entire cycle was almost cancelled last week! In truth, it will be very difficult for me to get my BFP at all. It would be SUPER difficult for me to get a BFP with twins. My doctor gave me a less than 5% chance of twins at this point. By the way, in my age group, 38-40, it is common practice to put back 3-4 embryos. I had to decide whether I was ok with that 5% twin risk. The other consideration is that this is my last chance using my own eggs, and I have said from the beginning that I wanted to give it my best shot.

SO, after my fertility doctor talked to my maternal fetal medicine specialist, and everyone got on the same page, I made my decision. SO, as I sit here, I have TWO embryos waiting to snuggle in! I feel comfortable with my decision and know that the chances of twins is so small. I am just praying for a healthy pregnancy and hoping that the golden embryo will snuggle in. I will have a blood test in 10 days, but know that I will cave to testing at home before that! Thanks for your support!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

omg omg omg omg omg im so excited for you Jenn!!!!!! Twins hopefully FX'd pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee be sticky eggs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I can understand it is a tough decision and maybe if you tried one and it failed but with 2 you may get one fail and one stick.. or blessed with 2 sticking.. so I am praying that you get excellent news in 10 days time.. hopefully this will all be good news and in 9 months we get to see your baby photo's too xxxxx

Becks im so glad you have ovulated, I done another test this afternoon it didnt look as positive so will do one lunch time tomorrow well today Thursday.. my chart and phone app say saturday, maybe I am just coming close.. :) x

Jo im so glad your well and your keeping busy.. we do miss you here... so glad you have still popped in :D we are all still hoping for miracle x I was looking at a FF chart and woman there had loads of problems early menopause etc she was 47 and no meds managed to get pregnant with boy.. so there is always hope :hugs: xx

Fi nice to see your still around will check out journal :) x

Lisa your rainbow is a beauty :D I want one!! she's so cute :) and Becks is lucky having 3 bd in 1 day.. I just managed 1 :( x

Tilly??? you about hun? you ok? how's that sticky bean?? x

AFM it's 1.30am im not tired now.. I was soooo tired later on this afternoon I fell asleep on sofa sat upright... anyways we managed to BD once.. now a bit TMI.. I used conception plus and mooncup..other half as been in work since 6.45am so he was knackered..so he fell asleep and im wide awake.. so I have quickly ran downstairs and propped my butt up in the air with cushions under my butt so that the mooncup can flow it back to my cervix along with the conception plus... so my pelvis is tilted up.. and in 20 mins I will lay on my tummy for 30 mins.. all whilst typing so I am getting an all around covering of cervix as mine is tilted lol... things we do hey.. wont get another chance until tomorrow (Thursday) night now :(

My daughter sent me new photos of my Beautiful Granddaughter today... im so blessed to have a beautiful granddaughter but she lives 200 miles away and that upsets me..she is making me more broody!!
 



Attached Files:







serenheadband.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









serensmiletongue.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tillyttc

Hey lol yes iam still here been trying to take my mind of being pg as dont want to jinx it so keeping a low profile in saying that I have been salking since yesterday to see how sparkle went on omg you must be absolutely cautiously over the moon thrilled sparkle I really hope that the sun , moon and stars collide and sparks fly in there and you get two beautiful bambinos , thinking about you . Xx


----------



## dancareoi

So, she is gorgeous (sorry memory block , forgot your name, help!)
Keep that bum in the air!

Sparkle, praying for 2 sticky beans for you


----------



## Soanxious

>>Tanya<< :D

Im now on tummy for 10 more mins LOL.. then back of to bed :D im tired now xx


----------



## tillyttc

Just dropped my 16 year old off at school hes going to italy for a week ! I cried my eyes out when he said thanks mum and I love you !!!! Those pescy hormones lol . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

So much for 2 more bd only one yest as Brooklyn woke then Casey and we were so tired we fell asleep! Bloomin temp rise this morn and only one bd:( Ah well! Sparkle how fantastic! Fingers and toes crossed! Ttc with a 5 month old is def hard lol. Beautiful pics ladies xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all although I have not posted on here much I am still stalking.

Sparkle that is great news. FXd for you hun for both of the eggs getting snuggled in. Woo hoo. 

Becks it only takes one to get pg so don't panic.

Tanya lovely photo. 

Fi sorry haven't had time yet to read your journal but caught a snippet. Sounds like u had a scare. Better to be safe than sorry. 

Crystal how are u hun

Lisa lovely photo. Caitlin is certainly beautiful and such a cute smile x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo but its normally more for us plus as I speak someone is working on our front door replacing panes of glass and repairing it. Hes had to smash out the panes and theres glass everywhere:( And there's a plumber in the bathroom replacing the radiaotor so we are stuck in the bedroom. My stress levels are sky high:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless ya. Cant even sneak a quicky in?? Lol. Sorry shouldn't joke. Hope it all gets sorted soon xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly aww it must be horrible... My son has never gone away and only nights away he has had are when im in hospital for one thing and another.. he is almost 15 we are close.. I would miss him like crazy too..

Nightmare Becks, but your BD more than me and wow thats some major work going on in the house...!! all with small kids and TTC too no wonder your feeling stressed.. deep breath.. this time next week will be different .

Fi I am so glad you're ok after your scare.... must of been frightening...

I joined this a few days ago, they send you a text once a month to remind you to check and they have instructions etc... share it with your friends maybe? it was set up by a lovely girl Kris who was diagnosed young with breast cancer it has since spread but she has set this site up to help others... she has a documentary on tv few nights ago should be on bbc iplayer or on demand it's called Dying to live. but here is her website.. all should check and this site reminds you by texting you :)

https://coppafeel.org/

AFM not happy with DS... he put black show polish on his shoes this morning and walked into living room.. on my cream/beige carpet and now black lines.. they can stay there until he is home from school and he can scrub it..


----------



## Soanxious

Jo im glad your still around :) xx

So has anyone got holiday plans this year? I have a house to do up so nothing planned for me.. no £££££££ but will be doing our day trips or overnights away :) thing is with Britain its Rip off Britain and everything costs so much... wish I lived in Spain.. hotter and cheaper LOL


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I know it worries you, but Jo is right. It only takes one....and I'm glad to find out y'all are actually human. :haha: Fingers crossed you caught that egg if you've already ovulated. I hope all the repairs are finished soon so you can feel settled in your home again. 

Tanya - I hope the black spots come out of the rug without a problem. Your GD is a cutie. 

Tilly - Awww. I hope he has fun and you aren't overly stressed about it. They grow up way too fast!

Jenn - I hope everything works out perfectly for your pregnancy and your little ones. 

Jo - Doing okay. Waiting and waiting. Lol. 

Lisa - Can't believe it's been 7 months already.


----------



## garfie

Becks - Now did I read you right - just one BD - okay what about the others during the rest of the month? - a few times I have got pregnant we managed just twice (that was in a month - not a day :haha:)

Sparkle - :happydance: good luck hun 

Tanya - Oooops! Hope the black lines come out easy:flower:

Cry - When will you be testing?:hugs:

So - We have two holidays booked :happydance: we always have one just the two of us and the other one we take the children with us - they are usually a week long each. I did have a scare and I didn't like it :cry: thanks for the link I will have a look.:hugs:

Lisa - Wow 7 months already:happydance:

AFM - I had my acu lady on Monday and it appears (though I won't get to excited) that my temperatures are behaving themselves and I have a neg OPK today :happydance: so looking much better than last month so far :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

I don't know what's happening with my egg.... it looked like I was about to ov the other day.. and I take a test today and its only half the colour it was at its darkest the other day..and my temps are not showing me ov so :shrug: my charts say im due to ov this weekend.. sat/sun... but not sure now whats going on.. no ov signs like I had last cycle.. last cycle was awful..my boobs were enormous and very painful..now they are just normal..nothing at all... >>Confused<<


----------



## Soanxious

Becks you have a nice big rise on that chart.. I hope I get one this month.. im worrying now... do your OPK tests fluctuate? x

Crystal Thanks she is so cute... I miss her so much living so far away... and FYI I would be soooooooooooooo POAS by now if I was you...you have such willpower!! I like it! LOL

Fi I am glad its all ok and a good reminder for us all to check.. website is good.. Oh thats nice taking 2 kind of holidays.. thats good.. time for the couple and as a family..as both need time :) I don't have anyone to watch my DS this year for me and OH to go away.. I was thinking of asking his dad... but he will grunt n say no plus my son does not really like him and has not stayed overnight before with him.. my middle daughter moved out last year so she used to be there for when me and OH had a night away at beach.

AS for my son....he best get some elbow grease on it... im not going to clean it as he needs to know how his actions cause problems.. he is 99.9% a perfect child..but lately he's in a world of his own and obviously wandered in living room with shoes on before he went to school... its ok he has OCD he loves cleaning... lol his bedroom is spotless. maybe I should rub a lipstick mark on his carpet n see if he likes it ;)


----------



## crysshae

Lol Tanya. It'll probably come along on time this weekend. 

Fi - I won't be testing until after AF is due. 

My cycle was weird last month too, only 19 days long, and although my temps went up I most likely didn't actually ovulate. That happened to me the very first time I charted in April. I'm beginning to think it has something to do with resetting in spring like the rest of the earth is doing. :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

Son came home.. got some elbow grease on marks got them out.. then decided he liked it and spot cleaned the whole house carpets... Gosh I love OCD people!!!... suppose it helped that the stuff he was using cleaned it up fast lol


----------



## crysshae

Why didn't I get an OCD child? Lol!


----------



## josie1234

lol. My DS was going to football training the other night and just as he was leaving, picked up his water bottle that he had filled with water and blackcurrant cordial and the lid came off, went all over the floor. As he was leaving, I had to clean it up as couldn't leave it lol. He is so clumsy but I am the same lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya im not sure ive o I had a ton of ewmc tonight and im expecting a temp drop in the morn. My opks usually go darker than the control but this time was only just as dark as then went light again couple hours later and have been neg since so unless I get a rise in the morn I doubt ive o! Plus dh and I are exhausted after another stressful day and a ton of mess and fell asleep without bd. I give up this month! ! Xxxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Well saw the midwife yesterday and they are sending me for a viability scan on the 15th april part of me is glad but iam nervous as everytime I seem to go to that place its bad news oh well only time will tell ! Its gonna be along 11 days ! Hubby is flying home next weekend cause he doesnt want me there on my own . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Totally understand that Tilly its v hard not to worry but you have every chance of success! Loads luck to you xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just got a v def opk this time. I think the stress of yest put o off so hoping its today as weve been able to bd more:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140404_141136-1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Definitely positive. Fingers crossed for you!

Tilly - That's completely understandable. I'm glad DH is going to get to come home for it and the 15th will make you see that place in a completely new beautiful perspective.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly they will feel like 11 long days I'm sure ! Hopefully this time a new memory with good news is created for you :) I remember so well my early scan and how terrified I was but also how despite it being negative the last time I was there this time it all turned out fine :) remember statistics are on your side :) 

Becks looks like its all systems go to me :) good luck egg hunting ;) 

AFM 6 weeks check today all good with me and baby . Dr started to talk about contraception and had I considered the mini pill or coil ? I think I was a bit too quick with my reply of oh no I want to try again soon ! The poor man nearly fell off his chair lol !!! He did say well hopefully ye will give yourself a little more time to recover from this one who is not even 6 weeks yet ........... I think I gave him the impression that I was going home to start trying right after I left the surgery !! I went so red lol


----------



## crysshae

Lol! That's awesome, Regina!


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Regina you will remember that story for ever - mine at my 6 week check was:

Dr - okay I think we need some bigger scales (I thought he meant me at first):haha: good job he said to weigh your son:wacko:

Me - Er okay

Dr - Hmmm so what are you feeding this big man?

Me - Er me (and yes I don't know who went the reddest):haha:

He coughed and said er keep up the good work (he was 8.14 born and at six weeks was over a stone:winkwink:) 

Can't believe Sean is 6 weeks already - how much does he weigh now:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all just quick pop on.. got taken into hospital last night... vomiting so much then vomiting up blood... been on a drip had tests..im constipated so been partially unblocked.. Bp dropped to 97/52 had to wait for it to climb to 105/58 before they let me home..so ill feel like im dying. just got home so going to bed.. NO bd for me last night or tonight so probably miss this cycle. talk soon hope everyone is well x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no Tanya you poor thing thats terrible! Have they said what's wrong? Feel so sorry for you:( xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Goodness Tanya! Hope you feel better soon. 

Jenn - How long do you wait before you hear the news or start testing?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina hope it will be third time lucky! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Tanya how awful for you and frightnenign . Hope your snuggled up in your bed feeling better right now . 

Fiona lol...... ROFL I love your story !! Hysterical lol ......
My poor LO has awfu l snuffles poor little thing I feel so so sorry for him .


----------



## Oasis717

Regina Brooklyn is on his 4th cold in 5 months! Hes been v grumpy today and his nose is streaming:( The problem is he keeps catching stuff off dd 13 and Casey. Poor luv hope he doesn't suffer too much xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Just a quick pop in. Hope you are ok Tanya sounds terrible. Get better soon hun. Big hugs xxxx

Becks - hope Brooklyn shakes off the bugs xx

Will write more tomorrow. Night all xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly hoping everything is all ok and test goes well, glad DH is home to be with you for Scan.

Thats a deffo pos ov test Becks.. and now with EWcm and pos ov looks great.. think you have caught your egg :)

Hope the LO's are feeling better with sniffles Regina and Becks x



trying to catch up here.

Regina I bet he was shocked and mentioned that to a few people.. lol

Fi - thats funny.. my son was born 7lb 15oz and when they weight them a week later there is normally a little drop? well he was 7lb 15oz still then 1 week later the midwife said.. guess his weight..so myself and ex husband were saying..oh umm 8lb 2oz? 8lbs 4oz? no she said 9lb 12oz so in 1 week of breast feeding he had gone from 7lb 15 oz to 9lb 12oz on my breast milk, the midwife asked how often he was feeding I said I dont get a break not even for a bath.. he was constantly suckling lol.. he was a BIG baby at 6 weeks old too..all breast lol

AFM, I know I have most probably missed my egg..not BD since Thursday morning and may not tonight as OH is off out with friends. Im gutted as I was hoping with all my vitamins etc I had made a good environment for a baby.. but chart on FF says im not due to ov till tomorrow now. but I took ov test and its light..

*tmi* I had compacted constipation due to painkillers and not leaving house for almost 2 weeks so no exercise im prone to it and being naughty I didnt eat much fibre.. that will NEVER happen again.. I thought I was dying, the pain was unbelievable...I waited on a trolley on a corridor like a 3rd world country for 9 hours vomiting constantly I was given morphine and a drip and anti nausea meds and still vomiting..I had vomited quite a bit of blood too.. staff trolleys and machinery that were passing were knocking my ambulance stretcher along with other patients in the corridor so had no privacy or rest..as no beds available and they couldnt treat me until then so by the time I got a bed I was able to be sorted I had an enema that was horrific painful and fainted...my BP went through the floor and they let me sleep for 4 hours after to try and get my BP back up. im still weak but trying to get out and about today and had a fibre breakfast and drinking lots of water today... the hospital told me its dangerous to leave it go that far..I wont again.. I knew I was in trouble when I was eating half a sandwich and I was so full I was bloated.. 
Lesson learnt...bit too scared to eat anything unless high fiber now


----------



## Oasis717

Oh God Tanya that sounds horrendous!! Xxxxx We have managed 3 bd a day but with Brooklyn its hard! Plus we are exhausted but we are managing somehow. Really hope you catch your egg xxx Got a small clip of Brooklyn crawling but it says file too large when I try to upload:( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Glad they figured out what was wrong Tanya. Take care of yourself.

I bet that's cute Becks. If you email from your phone does it allow you to resize it?


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks... It was awful... felt so ill...never felt that ill in my life..

Becks that would be lovely to see if you can compress it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

So that sounds terrible ! I'm delighted your feeling better today . Your experience in hospital sounds terrible too ! I went out with Sean in his sling today . It was wonderful but he was sweating !!! Note to self do not put 3 layers of clothes and a hat on baby when going in the sling !!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh good idea I will try that! Xxx Nope it just sent it same size:( we haven't got iphones anymore I know how to do it on them. Thats a shame. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That stinks. Yeah...mine is an iPhone.


----------



## Soanxious

If that was a positive OPK on Wed 2nd april I had then I BD that night but to be honest I think I missed my egg.. I now have sticky CM :(


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I cant figure out how to do it the video. :(


----------



## Oasis717

No nor me:( if only I still had my iphone! Just watched 7 episodes of Corrie on catch up, don't get time for tele anymore. Gunna be tired in the morn lol. How you feeling Tanya. Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks isn't it good at the moment !


----------



## Soanxious

Im fed up I missed my egg wasnt able to BD after wednesday :( now sticky cm x


----------



## Oasis717

Regina its brill atm loving the Peter/Carla/Tina love triangle! Xxx
Tanya I know you must be fed up but youve been so ill you poor thing. Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

:wacko: my chart does not look like I ovulated :wacko: but I must of!


----------



## crysshae

Actually illness can delay O. As well, being dehydrated can dry up your CM. So it could be either of those things too.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right... oh well onto the next cycle then :)


----------



## Soanxious

What I mean is... i've missed 4 days of BD so if I was fertile but dry cm i've not had chance... maybe take it as a break I have been poorly.. and onto next cycle.. I see my consultant Thursday :) x


----------



## Soanxious

FF still saying I have not ovulated.. have people here not ovulated? :(


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend:flower:

So - oh wow you have been through the mill a lot lately haven't you? - you poor thing hope you are a million times better now:hugs:

Becks - I can't believe how long your jobs are taking :cry: I am also loving the Carla/Peter/Tina triangle - I also have to watch it on catch up:haha:

Regina - How are you and Sean doing - got over the embarrassment at the Dr's :winkwink:

Tilly - Hope you are okay hun and keeping that lo safe and warm:flower:

Jo - How are things with you - did you decide to go back to acu or not I can't remember.

Cry/Lisa - :hugs: ladies 

Ladies with stains on carpets (I think I can top you all) my eldest 13 (he has autism) needed the toilet the other evening and was unable to find his light so he panicked and got himself in a right state and did a number 2 all the way up my hallway to the bathroom and then just sat down in the mess crying - bless him:wacko: I soon had him sorted and cleaned up of course but it reminded me once again how different he is from other 13 year olds:cry:

Aside from that we had a quiet weekend (hubby was fishing) it was just me and the boys :winkwink: also is it me or does my chart look a lot healthier this month? just about to take an OPK hoping it's still not positive just yet:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Buggar that looks positive to me:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Buggar that looks positive to me:haha:


That looks how mine did last wednesday which if it is true I ov on CD 12 a dark line with darker thin streak on it. 

So is that a buggar good or buggar bad for you?

AS for you DS thats so sad, Autism is such a sad thing but all children are unique and we love them all, he know's no different that is the main thing :hugs: xx
 



Attached Files:







020414.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

AS for the Peter Carla Tina Triangle it makes my blood boil, I can't stand women that hound married men, and I can't stand men that would even think about wandering elsewhere. I know its soap land but in real life they could be passing STI's onto loved ones and what if they were pregnant etc? world is a sad sad place...

I don't speak to my sister because for last 6 years I bothered with her she would only date married men then make lives hell... not nice... not spoken in around 5 years. and she is almost 50 with a professional job with intelligence


----------



## Oasis717

Yes its ok in soap land but ive been cheated on more than once when younger and its awful:( ceiling is fixed and dh is painting as I write so the end is in sight:) I think I o saturday but ff will prob say sun but I think sat. Not taken opk yet today. Hope they are now neg! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Glad the repairs are just about done. You probably did O Saturday. You're right though. FF might be confused by the high temps the couple days before. 

Fi - Your chart is looking good. That is definitely positive. I don't think day 10 for your first positive is bad; is it??

AFM - Temp dropped last two days, so looks like my LP is going to be short this month. :nope: My temp usually doesn't drop until the day before or day of AF. I've never had a problem with that. Wonder why it's doing that now....


----------



## Oasis717

I always had a 14 day lp before Brooklyn Crystal and its been mucked up since:( hope it doesnt stay that way. God a roller makes a lot if mess doesn't it lol xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks glad the ceiling is almost done.. yes it splashes dots everywhere.. but so much quicker to use a roller..my Ex husband cheated on me too.. he denied it of course but since married the woman I knew he was cheating on me with and they have 2 kids.

I think April is an odd month for odd cycles


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I'm glad the end is in sight for all your repairs:flower:

Cry - I think it's much better than having a POS OPK on CD6 yes like last month - but I would like to have lasted a few more days which would have been even better:wacko: will see what my acu lady says this evening:thumbup:

So - :hugs: 

AFM - It was deff a POS OPK - but I still have no EWCM:wacko: - so maybe O day may still be a few days away will have to see what happens with temps tomorrow:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies just finished clearing up. So much to do. So tired tonight. Was playing around with ff and put in 97.9 tomorrow and it had me o on cd 14 making me 5 dpo! We shall see tomorrow I guess. Its raining cats and dogs here! Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I've just driven 130 miles for OH to buy a new car... I have a Qashqai +2 and he has an Astra but wanted a newer car after saving so bought a nice nippy peugeot 206 gti :D well I wanted it more hahaha!! its lush!! so now we have 2 diesels :D it should save him money driving to and from work. I had to rush back.. I was following OH to make sure he was ok you know new car best to be safe.. but DS rang and has severe vomiting and Diarrhea so I shot back.. overtook OH and got home 30 mins earlier than him. xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh thats so Sad about Peaches Geldof leaving behind two Beautiful babies :(


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Just checking in. I found out yesterday that my remaining embryo did not develop enough to be frozen. SO, who knows what is going on inside me?!?!?! I have been resting mostly because I have had a super sore throat and an unrelenting cough since Saturday. Ugh...so tired of coughing. As far as testing, I have a blood test on Saturday, but will probably be testing at home before that. YIKES!!!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Oasis717

Apparantly im 6dpo! i disagree I think im 3dpo xx


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Oh thats so Sad about Peaches Geldof leaving behind two Beautiful babies :(

Oh no I had no idea til I read this, she was just 25:( so terribly sad xx


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Oh thats so Sad about Peaches Geldof leaving behind two Beautiful babies :(

Oh no I had no idea til I read this, she was just 25:( so terribly sad xx


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle125 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just checking in. I found out yesterday that my remaining embryo did not develop enough to be frozen. SO, who knows what is going on inside me?!?!?! I have been resting mostly because I have had a super sore throat and an unrelenting cough since Saturday. Ugh...so tired of coughing. As far as testing, I have a blood test on Saturday, but will probably be testing at home before that. YIKES!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!

Oh sorry about the the one that didn't make it to frozen, but I have read somewhere that a cough can be early pregnancy symptom ;) FX :hugs: xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks your chart is almost off the chart with temps LOL..x

mine on the other hand I give up.. I put in my pos opk so its come up with me now being 5dpo but im ignoring it and this cycle its all messed up... too many illnesses this time and now son as tummy bug I will probably get that. so my temps not been taken on time.

So sad about Peaches, she seemed so sad. The cycle starts again for her children now :(


----------



## Oasis717

Yes my temps are high but I reckon im only 3dpo so they will drop im sure. Iknow youve had such a rough time this month:(. Hope your sons ok xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

He is drinking isotonic drinks now so still weak and grey in face with black eyes as he looks so ill.. and is now sleeping, he had a raging temp too... but has not been sick since 4am so managed to keep down two paracetamol and his temp is down and now he is sleeping on and off.. hate bugs :(


----------



## garfie

So - Aw bless him - it's awful when they catch a bug it comes on so quickly - but I'm sure with lots of mummy cuddles he will feel fine again:happydance:

Hope you manage to get a rest today:sleep::sleep:

AFM - I had my acu last night she put needles in the front - to try and stop the false heat (and to try to delay ov) and needles in my back just in case I have already ovulated so the nest is nice and cozy:happydance: the ones in my back reacted strangely - it sent a message which created marks down some of my spine - saying my body was being attacked which apparently is a good sign - which shows my blood is nice and healthy - of course the needles to bleed was once again were the chinese liver (again to do with the purification of the blood) - so now my head starts to wonder if maybe somewhere down the line I had clotting issues:wacko: and the aspirin I take since my last m/c is helping?????

Hmmmmm?????

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Fi, he has a bit more colour in him now but is sleeping. :)

Hey your treatment seems to be working.. lets hope you get some positive signs like a BFP :D

How long have you been on Aspirin?


----------



## garfie

Hi So

Just under a year hun - I have had the clotting tests (the NHS provide for recurrent m/c) but that month I had them carried out it may have been a fluke but....... - I took aspirin and also got my BFP - so of course the results came back fine (saying no clotting issues) - I have always been a bleeder so hmmmm I did wonder???

Then I was scared in case I had done something to damage that pregnancy so I stopped taking it.

When I went to the midwife last year :cry: she mentioned aspirin and asked if I took it I explained the above to her and she said to go straight back on it - and even though I had a chromosomal loss (my little boy) I have stuck with it and take one every day:wacko:

I certainly feel better in my self and at least I know that I have given this TTC every chance and explored every avenue that I possible could without medical intervention (hubby does not want that at all):wacko: the acu is certainly helping my mental state - I am slowly coming to accept it may not happen for us - after all I have gone from being quite fertile to not getting pregnant in a year:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Becks - FF is confused by those 2 high temps you had. You'd think it would pay attention to your CM and OPKs though. Isn't that why it tells us to enter all the info. 

Tanya - Sorry your son is sick. I hope he gets well very soon. 

Jenn - I hope the little ones in your womb are growing perfectly! 

Fi - I'm glad you can feel the acu working. I hope it helps you get your sticky BFP!

AF did come early for me. Maybe my cycle is trying to straighten itself out... :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal sorry af got you:( Hopefully your cycles will sort themselves out soon. Its frustrating isnt it:(. I rwally dont know when I o. I still think Sat as my temps just didnt climb as high as usual after cd 14 but who knows. If I have a 15 day lp according to them i'll know they're wrong! Strangely I have zero af symptoms which is odd as ive had cramping a week before af last two months but this time absolutely zero symptoms. That has me stumped as pmt has been terrible the last two cycles xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Crystal - sorry that AF got you, hope your cycles become more regular. It's a nightmare when cycles just don't make sense. Hope next one is lucky for you. I can't remember if you are taking anything.

Becks - good temp rise hun, hopefully the next few days will become clear and bring a BFP. FX.

Tanya - how's your DS, hope he gets better soon.

Fi - I found that the acupuncture helped me mentally as I felt like I was going to explode with the stress and I have now accepted that it may not happen but I am ok with that. I am not sure if I am going to have any more sessions. I am the same, I didn't want to go down the IVF route. What will be, will be. I hope you have a good cycle and good luck hun. 

I hope everyone else is ok. Tilly - how are you doing? Looking forward to your updates. 

Sparkle - I am not sure if I have missed some of your posts, what is happening with you? Hope you are ok.

I am still stalking each day. I do read your posts but just no updates for me so not been writing on here. DH is home tomorrow morning so I will see him when I finish work. I am due to have my smear Thursday but I may postpone it for week after. Although I accept that things may not happen with ttc, I keep thinking that if I have a smear it might affect things and the timing never seems right. Plus don't want to go day after DH is home (tmi alert), as don't want to be too squidgy!:haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal sorry the :witch: got you. She is an evil thing.

Becks I am confused this month myself. :wacko: im Just hoping next cycle is more "normal and straightforward"

My OH has now come down with tummy bug, im hoping it stays well away from me. I had enough illness last week :sick: Im just constantly spraying everything with zoflora dettol and washing everything in antibacterial lol... everyone has own towel im wandering around with rubber gloves on lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

LO so wen tummy bugs strike here everything gets blitz , door handles , the remote control , light switches anything communal lol ... I have a vision of you in the gloves with spray ready for action ! A germ fighting superhero ;) lol


----------



## Soanxious

Jo delaying the smear for a week sounds fair.. happy TMI ing hahaha!!!!

My son is a lot better but still poorly, he has managed some toast, a tomato and some rice. :)

Regina I have made up 4 spray bottles all fresh with zoflora cinnimon so house smells of christmas, I have one in bathroom upstairs, one in loo downstairs one in kitchen and one that goes everywhere in between, Only im touching the remote and only im allowed out the kitchen.. done all handles and bannister/handrails window handles etc.. im a germ assassinater! lol I also have ants.. ARGHHH moved here December so obviously wasnt aware we had a nest close by patio doors, so now been spraying all door frame floor etc and planting ant traps... im on one hell of a killing mission today. haha


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok. Just trying to catch up.

Jenn, lots of baby dust your way

Becks, I agree with you, OV dAte was Saturday.

Talking of mess, Caitlin had a purée of pasta, dolmio sauce, cheese and milk, she loves it.

An hour after eating she was on my lap, did a big burp and pewked up her lunch. Bright orange all over her and on my beige carpet !


----------



## Soanxious

Oh bless her, I used a product called Elbow grease it seems to get all greasy stains out of everything, https://www.amazon.co.uk/Elbow-Grea...8&qid=1396994654&sr=8-1&keywords=elbow+grease


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone! I am the equivalent of 9DPO today. This is the day last time that I got a super faint positive in the evening. I am not sure when I am going to start testing this time. I am nervous to get a negative, even though I know it is very early. But, once you start testing, it is a slippery slope. YIKES!!!!

Also, I still have this relentless cough! It is exhausting! Because I am hoping for good news, I can't take anything but tylenol and that is not exactly doing the trick. I really hope I feel better tomorrow. UGH!!!

To test, or not to test, that is the question.......


----------



## Soanxious

Well if you have tests and wee then I would LOL.. >>poas addict<<

FX for you hun... xx


----------



## Soanxious

Well if you have tests and wee then I would LOL.. >>poas addict<<

FX for you hun... xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes im afraid I'd have to test too! In fact ive already started lol. Fell asleep yet again in front of the Tele and just woke up. So tired. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so now I have dotted crosshairs? I still think o was cd 17 so im taking it as im 4dpo xxx


----------



## Soanxious

WOW look at your Temps Becks!! x


----------



## Oasis717

I know v diff to last two cycles hey? Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah definitely FX its because your pregnant :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Ive changed the ovulation detector settings on ff cause I think my coverline was way too low and I dont agree with cd 14. The opk was only just positive then and was neg within hours plus the other opks after were super dark and I had too much ewmc too. Countdown to pregnancy gives me cd 18 as well so know im just 3dpo! Hmmm xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I dunno hun dont think so. Zero symtoms of anythinh and no cramping at all. Its odd cause id normally have a symtom at this point but nothing at all. Not getting my hopes up plenty time now for temps to drop but thank you:) This is my countdown to pregnancy chart they give me cd 18 as o xxx
 



Attached Files:







mychart-303191-71686.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

Jenn - Did you test?

Becks - I would've thought CD17 too, but with the positive OPK on CD18 and your temps, I can see why the charts chose that day. Tired is a great sign of high progesterone.


----------



## Soanxious

im going to have to do my countdown to pregnancy one and see if they have me as ov.. what do you think happened to me? did my ov test look pos? I had EWCM the tues and wed and the pos on wed but apparently I wasnt due to ov till sat.

all my tests before and after wed were faint... wed was darkest I had.
 



Attached Files:







020414.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies,

Yes, I did test and BFN. I am 10DPO and my blood test is 13DPO. This is the day last time that I got my BFP. I know every pregnancy is different and it is really still early. But, I have to admit I am starting to have a hard time. I am still so sick from this cough and sore throat. I am exhausted from the continuous coughing. I am going to my doctor this afternoon. I will still not be able to take any medicine, but I just want to make sure this isn't turning into anything serious. 

The thing that is making me sad/mad today is that I really wanted to enjoy having my own embryos in me for as long as that lasted, but I have been too sick to enjoy it. I am just (hormonally) frustrated today that after everything I have been through, I couldn't have just that. I just wanted to be able to play pregnant for 10 days with my own embryos. I really haven't had many symptoms, but it has been impossible to tell since I have been sick. Wish I were more hopeful.....just feeling low.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Jenn. I hope you feel better soon and that your BFN turns into a BFP.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree Crystal im still not happy I think cd 17 too! I feek like overriding it lol. Xxx
Tanya that is def a positive try countdown to pregnancy:) xxx
Sparkle im so sorry you feel down but its still early, every chance:) hoping you feel better soon xxx
Hope everyone else is ok. Its a glorious day here. Brooklyn has loved being in the garden looking at all the flowers. He wanted to eat them though so had the hump when I wouldnt let him lol xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Jenn :hugs: xx


----------



## josie1234

Jenn big hugs. Hope you feel better soon and its still early hun. I am so hoping for you and a BFP


----------



## Sparkle125

Just got back from the doctor, and I have bronchitis. So, I am waiting to hear from my fertility doctor whether or not I can take an inhaler. It is safe for pregnancy, but I still don't want to take anything without her approval. I'd rather not take anything until Saturday, but I may have to. Ugh. Seriously?!?


----------



## Soanxious

I done my other chart and it says possible ov on CD 14 so day after FF said I did.. so if other chart is correct I have missed my egg as I BD a day before :(


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Sparkle, no wonder you have been so ill :( hope your well soon xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya you wont have missed it if you bd the day before! Thats good news:) xx I took out the positive opk on the 2nd. Im thinking it may of been a dud test as thr control wasnt as dark as the othersnand when I did another 4 hours later it was neg and that never happens with me. Taking that out and my chart makes far more sense and im happy with it now, at last lol. Only symptom I have which has come on this aft is bloating, no cramps no tender boobs no moodiness nothing! Odd. Xxx
Sparkle you poor thing no wonder youve been coughing so badly:( xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh at last your chart is starting to make sense... I will see what mine does if I remove the OPK lol.

I am seeing my consultant tomorrow, OH has taken day off work so we can go together, not sure what happens at 1st appt... she may just grunt at me and tell me im too old... shes not a nice person :( >Nervous<


----------



## Soanxious

Oh heck what have I done? now its blue... I had no lines if I removed my OPK. :( now I have a blue line not red one :(


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks for all the support ladies. I really appreciate each one of you thinking of me.

Tanya -- Hope your appointment with the consultant goes well.

AFM -- I was able to use the inhaler, but I haven't noticed a difference yet. If I weren't in this situation this week, I am sure I would be in a drug haze of a high powered inhaler and dreamy cough syrup. But, suffering right now is for a good cause. I'll check in tomorrow with more results. YIKES!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya normally its a blue line when you change the ovulation detector settings to manually put in your ovulation date. Try going to your settings. Little drop in temp but I was up with Brooklyn from 5 til 6.30 so that's only after an hours sleep. Wish id took it at 5 am when I woke but never mind xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Well it wasnt detecting any possible ov so I put in day I got pos test, but pregnancy countdown got me ov at day after thursday.... oh well you should ignore todays temp really then.

Hope you're better soon Sparkle.. rest up.!

Tilly how's you hun??? hope your enjoying your little sticky bean :D 

x

AFM I woke up feeling queasy and headache with acid. I am all nervous and stressed seeing my consultant at 2.20. :(


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I see! Why have we had so much trouble with our charts this month lol. Yeah I guess today's temp is no good have wait til tomorrow. Brooklyn wanted to play at 5am! I think his cold and cough woke him up. Mild cramping and nausea today but I had that last cycle so nothing unusual just progesterone. How you feeling Tanya? Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I have acid, nausea, headaches, and some mild cramping on and off... but nothing enough to stand out.

OOps! Heck I forgot I got appt with Dietician in 30 mins at local hospital I best shoot off xxxxx Back laters!! x


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Back from hospital, they are going to be working with me to lose 2 stone... as im Vegetarian and want to pack in as much nutrients, we are now sat at home..im anxious... will be leaving for consultants appt at 1.50.... Becks did you see a consultant? anyone else here can answer before I go, just wanted to know what they ask us over 40's that have had kids previously...as im really not expecting her to be nice. :(


----------



## ViandB

Thanks crysshae :flower: sorry for my delay.


I am Back , and I am started Over again CD1 at April 1st 
from CD1 to CD3 not much Af but little cramping

CD3 started Clomide
CD3 to CD7 Clomide

*CD8 clear mucos and BBT 98.47 this is normal? :sex:*
CD9 DAy off BBT 97.70 :comp: Reserach a lot to see any information about Early OD.
CD10 tired light Dizzy at morning


I Hope this the Month ( dream dream dream) and Faith :growlmad: :help:






crysshae said:


> Jenn - That's wonderful! One day at a time. I pray all 3 of them are perfect on Wednesday.
> 
> Tanya - Hope you feel better.
> 
> Vi - Welcome. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon.


----------



## ViandB

Thanks josie1234 and all the Girls here, you guys are very nice I am reading lots of post and try to learn daily


----------



## Soanxious

ViandB hope this is your month for a BFP :) x

I have just come home from the hospital after seeing my consultant, all she could say was... well you're getting pregnant so nothing wrong with the sperm, it's just that some things happen and this is one of those things, she has given me a form to take and get my blood tested for antibodies but I can't have it done till 3 months after my last pregnancy and that was mid feb so I can't get it done until may :( and she said if it comes back positive then I could start aspirin...????????????? what the hell? anyways she gave me an examination and told me that although I have a tilted womb everything is as it should be and is fine... so that was a waste of time :(


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Hopefully that's a good thing...that you've just had a couple bad eggs and everything will be fine next time.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah I didn't think of it like that Crystal, maybe we just wish the Dr's could do so much more... :( x


----------



## Soanxious

I got woken up from a nice sleep on sofa.. and now struggling to stay away.. eyes stinging may need to sleep again.. bbl x


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies,

Well, now I am being tortured by what I really believe is an evap line. I even had a friend come over and take a look. She said she saw something super super barely there, but couldn't tell if it was a shadow of gray or pink. Gray = evap line. Pink= good. I just wanted another set of eyes to look because I think my eyes are playing tricks on me because I know EXACTLY where that line is supposed to be. Don't we all! Please don't get your hopes up. ( I am telling myself and you guys.) I really think it's an evap. I just have never had them before with these tests, but I know that they are very well possible. Eesh. Hoping the next test will be more obvious one way or another.


----------



## crysshae

Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I was never seen by a consultant cause they said as I had no trouble getting pregnant it was just rotten luck and nothing would be done. Obviously that was before Brooklyn so im not sure if anything is up now but my cycles were really messed up at first and even now not quite right so im not sure if that will affect things. Obviously with Brooklyn we havent been able to bd as much as when we were trying for him so.....who knowsxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Sparkle do you have a pic? Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right, well fingers crossed its just bad eggs I had and now fresh ones are popping out :)

you are BD much more than me and I have got pregnant 3 times since oct.. so you have a very high chance.. x

Sparkle have you posted a pic on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=1 and used the invert? as well as post one here for us to test if you cant post it there? x


----------



## Soanxious

Why did I do a test? I have Zero symptoms :( :bfn:


----------



## Oasis717

My post disappeared again! Try again lol. Same here Tanya and ive run out of the free ics I got with opks and im glad cause stark white is just upsetting. Ive got one Superdrug Early test but thats only if af doesn't show xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I bought 40 ics last month.. or month before... so have around 34 left... I have NO symptoms, my boobs are not even pregnancy or AF swollen.. just don't know whats happened this cycle. Meh! :( No Christmas baby :( x


----------



## Sparkle125

Ok Ladies!

The mystery line was still there last night...then not so much first thing this morning...then back again mid-morning. Yes, I'm obsessed. So, I got approval from my doctor to go for my blood work today. Waiting on results now.....will know something late this afternoon! Yikes!!!


----------



## crysshae

Yay! Can't wait to hear your perfect hCG level!


----------



## Soanxious

Good luck :) x


----------



## garfie

Good luck Sparkle:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Your very brave sparkle ! Everything crossed here for a positive outcome for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

what time will that be UK time? im gonna keep checking back sparkle LOL its almost 10pm now. x


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - It's 4 pm here. Jenn lives in the same time zone as I do.


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Sparkle. Xxx

Tilly how are you doing?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right so anytime soon hopefully :) 

Hi Josie, all well here, how are you hun? x


----------



## Sparkle125

Well, not great news. The blood test is positive my my levels are super super super low. Like, conserningly low. My level is only a 9. Anything above 5 is pregnant. Even though I took this test a day or two early, my doctor would have liked for it to be at least 25. It's just crazy that it is showing up on the HPTs at a 9! I thought they detected at 25?!? I am so upset. I have to go back Sunday for my next set of numbers. And, just to top it off, it just so happens that Luke was born exactly one year ago Monday. The timing of this has been incredibly ironically bad. And, also, I still feel horrible from the bronchitis. Enough already. I am a nervous wreck. I just want this pregnancy to keep growing!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Sparkle :hugs: I really hope this baby sticks... xxx


----------



## crysshae

I pray your little one is sticky! Remember a day or two can make all the difference in hcg levels.


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle praying all is ok. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Morning ladies, my temp went through roof, I ran to the toilet and threw up. So ill almost wet myself with being sick but managed to get a sample and do test, as I climbed back into bed thinking oh no I have my sons tummy bug I glanced at the test and I could see a squinter. :wacko: Now I feel even more sick! To the naked eye you can see it more, it was there instantly and still within 3 mins, and I used inverted on another site and the white line can be seen of my squinter plus tweaked it so you can see what I could see with naked eye..yesterdays was *Pure White* dunno.. onto testing tomorrow.

ps done 3 tests all with same line 3rd was smu



Gulp! xx
 



Attached Files:







invert120414.png
File size: 183 KB
Views: 6









tweaked120414.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Oasis717

I see it Tanya omg im so pleased for you but sorry youre ill hunni xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Can you see it? I was just playing with a new app on my phone putting pics on inverted and there is a line... I had NOTHING yesterday and now this faint line on all tests.. EEK! I am ok now.. I just woke up sick... well woke up warm.. rolled over to OH then said OMG I feel...and ran off to be sick.. he said charming I make you sick lol. so I tested with my hidden tests in bathroom.. im not saying a thing to him.. I stayed in bed for hour and drank water n now I feel better.. just cramping like mad.. I feel spaced out though.. they don't have that as a symptom. Lets see what tomorrow brings.. not building hopes up yet.. eek!! xx


----------



## garfie

Tanya - hope this is it for you Hun but if I'm honest I don't trust the blue handled ics:wacko:

Can you get a different test for next time?

That is quite a temp jump though :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

its the tests I have always used... they have been pos jan and feb and blank last cycle and yesterday.. I will buy another brand tomorrow. x


----------



## garfie

Good luck for when you test tomorrow Hun :happydance:

How's the sickness? :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Im ok now... just queasy..it went after some toast :) im now off to Birmingham to visit my granddaughter :D x


----------



## garfie

Have fun!!!!:happydance:

Be careful lifting just in case:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I think im out again. Zero symptoms and cramps this morn:( xxxx
Have a lovely day Tanya. I think this is your bfp!!!!!!! Over the moon for you xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sparkle sending lots of hugs your way xx

Tanya, I can see a line on right hand picture! Where in Birmingham is your granddaughter?

Becks, keeping everything crossed for you xx

How's everyone else?

Moving onto 7 month plus jars for Caitlin as she is polishing off the 4-6 months jar so quickly, followed by a yoghurt, but still seems hungry after!


----------



## Left wonderin

So I see the line straight away and its pink ! I .neversee them ever !! Fingers crossed. Sparkle your levels go up xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa but I think im out and im also thinking my cycles are not really settled enough ttc.Dh and I have been talking today and what with me being out of sync abd Brooklyn getting faster all the time we may put off ttc for a few months as its been really hard work lately! We are going to start Brooklyn off on food next week when hes 6 months:) xxxxxx


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi everyone ... I've been MIA for about a month, sorry but I needed to go into my own little coping bubble for awhile around IVF. I just created an update video-log if you'd like to see it. Can't wait to go back over some of the posts I've missed. Hope you all are well. Much love, moi. 
Here is the link to my new vlog entry:
https://youtu.be/q9BRZfT1Ss8


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya, had a lovely day today... I so don't like leaving my granddaughter so far away :( Lisa they live in city centre, new apartments by the coach station by Bullring :)

Well I don't really have symptoms apart from being sick this morning, so don't know how to take the test... the same lines came up on 3 tests and nothing yesterday or day before.. will try again tomorrow and save the sample and pop to store to buy another brand... im not thinking of myself as "pregnant" yet... I would want a nice pink line..I put it in my chart but maybe removed in the morning.. watch this space :) I seriously think I missed my egg.. but cant understand why I would get a very faint line.. oh well lets see what tomorrow brings :) xx


----------



## Soanxious

FindingKismet said:


> Hi everyone ... I've been MIA for about a month, sorry but I needed to go into my own little coping bubble for awhile around IVF. I just created an update video-log if you'd like to see it. Can't wait to go back over some of the posts I've missed. Hope you all are well. Much love, moi.
> Here is the link to my new vlog entry:
> https://youtu.be/q9BRZfT1Ss8

Hi, just home from a long day will take a peek tomorrow. :)


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya, glad you had a nice day in Brum. Have to be honest I haven't been into city centre for years and years. I think I've been to the bullring twice since it opened!

Will be watching for updates tomorrow!

Well Caitlin wasn't impressed with lumpy food a lot of face pulling and choking! Will try again tomorrow


----------



## Soanxious

Aww caitlin will soon love it, my granddaughter is on solids now, she is 6 months old. I took her chocolate buttons today her mum frowned haha! she had 4 of them.. bless she loved them..rest in fridge for tomorrow. :)


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya, looks like :bfn: it still had same lines as yesterday really... and invert not really showing it on here... oh well onto the next cycle lets hope for a january baby :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya those blue handled ics take forever to get dark. I was 7 weeks with Brooklyn before mine went darker than the control! From one day to the next the line didnt darken it took about 4 days! Dont count yourself out based on them. Id get a branded test. Ff has me expecting af in 2 days as my cycle was 27 days last month but I have zero af symptoms and no spotting after bd like the last 3 cycles which is odd but as I said after this cycle weve decided to wait a few months til Brooklyns walking. Its v hard work now he can crawl xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh, I bet when you decide to concentrate on Brooklyn crawling you will get pregnant lol... it will be a very busy time :) so you will stop charting too?

As for tests, I took an asda one just now not a fmu as that got tipped out..I was in a rush this morning...and it was neg... I have not bought a branded one, I don't like spending money on tests till I know I am pregnant lol... I bought 1 £1 and 2pack £3.50 so I tried the one out of the £3.50 with a lunchtime sample and neg... its ok I've said all along I think I missed this egg... and if I did it might of just caught and went within a day if its showing a very very faint line. :)

x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol probably! I will carry on charting just to check im o and my cycles are settling as my lp has been all over the place and im o much later. Ive researched a bit and it can take 6 months for your cycles to return to normal and your fertlity return. I cant really say weve been ttc for 3 months as that first month with a lp of 7 days (which is normal) wasnt a true cycle so this is kinda the second go but with my cycles out and all the stress of the work here it was prob daft to even think we had a chance! I think once Brooklyns walking it will be much easier. I wont use opks or record bd after this cycle but I will still record my temp:) oh and to me anything other than an ic is a brand to me lol, Asda brand! Ive used those with the last 3 pregnancies Theyre only a 15 though (3.50 ones) and not v sensitive. Super drug Early is the best at 10 and 3.99 for two xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Well taking a break from ttc will be ok then give your cycle a chance to get back to normal... and be all ready for another one when Brooklyn is walking :) x

I took test out of casing, I have a faint line there too 3rd wee of day sample, I hate faint tests... the asda cheapie one that is a 15 so dunno.. will try again tomorrow will save morning sample and pop to superdrug.. your so full of test knowledge lol. the line is useless on camera :( 

Im so tired, I have what seems to be hayfever and pharmacist will only allow children's piriton if your ttc or pregnant so know it's knocked me out im so drowsy, I was just weeding the garden with my eyes almost closed, so i've fed DS with a snack and said we can have cooked dinner later.. I need hours sleep. x
 



Attached Files:







130414INVERTEDASDA.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5









130414asda.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - I could see something on the first test but not on this last one. I hope it gets darker for you.

Becks - You sure you're out? Stable temps and a huge rise? And completely different than the last few cycles?

Jenn - Any updates?

Finding - I didn't have a chance to watch your link but good luck.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Oasis717

Hmm Crystal I just took it my chart is diff cause my cycles might be slowly stabilising! I have no symptoms at all. But the last 3 cycles ive had loads af symptoms inc cramps a week before. This month nothing! The only thing throwing me is we bd this morn and no spotting. Not even a drop. I always spot after bd when af is a few days away. Unless im pregnant lol. But then I would have symptoms by now going by all my other pregnancies except the blighted ovum which I had zero symtoms. I did my v last Superdrug test yest at 7 dpo. Neg. Now I wish I hadnt lol. I am testless! Wont buy one unless af doesnt arrive which it prob will but maybe later than last cycle. Xxxxx
Tanya I still see a line!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya, omg I just slept for around 4 hours!!! only woke because OH woke me up... meh!!

Yes the lines are showing up to naked eye, never had negative tests with lines before, but normally darker pos tests this many dpo as I know I could'nt be any later because of the no BD but I did use mooncup and conceive plus on the last BD. Will test again tomorrow.

Becks how can you let us poas addicts down and run out of tests? get back on amazon now young lady LOL.:haha: and 7dpo is still early so get more tests :) x

Crystal the last test was 3rd wee of the day after lots of water and a cooked breakfast(made OH take me to Toby for an all you can eat breakfast as I was starving)x

My temps are not great and have no symptoms except being so tired I can sleep standing up. And im very *Grouchy* towards OH has he is grumpy today(hence it was nice to get some sleep).

Apart from all that.. hows all the little ones loving our lovely warm sunshine?? What's everyone been up to today?? x


----------



## Oasis717

Iol I promised dh I wouldnt buy anymore after these not the money just the disappointment so I will get him to get me 2 Superdrug tests if I get to 14dpo:) Brooklyn has a terrible cold:( ive just been asleep with him for an hour. So tired. Im going to have to wake him for his last bottle. Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Still not good news. We are monitoring 3 things. HCG is what the embryo/placenta releases. At this point, it should be at least 50. It went from 9 on Friday to 17 today. It should double within 48 hours, and although it did do that, it is still alarmingly low. My progesterone went down from 6.9 to 2.5, which is not a good sign. The only good thing is that I can take medicine to improve it. My estradiol went up 70 to 174, which is good, but is probably caused by the fact that I already up'ed my dose of estradiol the other day. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do to raise the HCG, and that is the most important number. That is all up to whatever is happening inside. I will have to wait until Tuesday to have another blood test. I haven't been poas and I'm not sure if I will or not. The levels are so low that the darkness of the line is greatly effected by what I have to eat or drink and I need to drink with the d*^m cough! At this point, my chances are slim...but not none. Not great odds. Going between hopeful and realistic. Sigh.


----------



## Oasis717

Caved and bought some ics:) only 10. Sparkle im so sorry it wasnt better news but theres still a chance. So hoping for you. Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Becks I hope he get's better soon... horrible when they are poorly. As for the tests I know what you mean.. I already felt out this month after illness so that's why im not so worked up or excited about my tests, I am expecting the worst anything else would of been a bonus but think if I did get pregnant then it ended soon due to weakness of tests. So onto a new yr baby if Im talking to OH by then.. he is being made redundant end of month and is very stressed n grouchy... 

Sparkle but the HGC got bigger... thats almost doubled as it should do.. im feeling positive for you :hugs: x

Becks HaHa:haha: I knew you couldn't *not* test you're back in the true poas addict list now!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol youre a bad influence Tanya! Im still hoping for you. Everything crossed! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Massive drop in temp today:( was up from 4 til 5.30 with Brooklyn so only hour and 45 min sleep before taking it but even so thats a big drop! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

maybe you can just ignore it because of the lack of sleep? x

I took another asda test, faint line... so no progression, so I will class it as :bfn: :( oh well.. onto next cycle.. 

off to watch Sons of anarchy now as washing out on line and will have ironing to do later. :)
 



Attached Files:







140414asda.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5









140414asda2.png
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno hun thats a massive drop even with the lack of sleep:( ive never ever had a faint line on an asda test unless I was pregnant and ive been using them for years. Theyre not known for evaps hun i can clearly see the line and its the same as the line i had when testing 4 days early they take a while to get darkxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh so are you thinking AF may come soon? you have not had any bleeding though like last cycle have you? unless it's your body getting more back to being normal and no bleeding but a normal 28 af? as I don't get a bleed a few days before af with or without bd..I just get it starting then ending around 3 or 4 days after it started. xxx

I never had any neg tests with a faint line.. the ic's too they always been 100% white when negative but leaving lines this cycle. I will refrain from testing tomorrow as I wasn't going to test again this cycle and I will test again with a last cheapie and if its still a faint line will buy a more expensive and if its gone white then I've saved some money along the way :) I have no symptoms apart from being so tired I just want to sleep constantly xx


----------



## Soanxious

This is What my FF chart says, these little things you get with VIP but had similar last cycle too.. as this is my 2nd cycle its still guessing etc. x
 



Attached Files:







140414ff.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Oasis717

I really havent got a clue. My heart says its an implantation dip but my head says af is coming:( I hate the waiting til the next day to know I think thats another reason im going to stop trying. Its so torturous waiting! Must be even more for you with those lines! Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes it's horrid just waiting for the next day for your temps, I was wondering what was going to happen to mine after that large peak then it dropped and became some thing called triphasic possibly. You did have a pos opk for a few days so yes could possibly be implantation dip. when are you testing? if thats implantation it will take a day or two to show in tests won't it? xx

I put it into my head that I missed my egg due to illness.. so Im just thinking the lines are some kind of mistake or if I did catch my little egg it didn't last more than a day or 2 as I would of got darker lines by now. In my head im still planning on BDing for all the fertile week as much as I can.. 28th 29th 30th april and 1st may are my prime days will also be doing my chart and opks and microscope so will FX no illness with us.. I will use my mooncup and conceive plus every time too for extra benefit x


----------



## Oasis717

I think if the tests come tomorrow I wont be able to help testing lol but im 98% sure im out with that drop, you cant help that part of you that keeps hoping no matter what. Tbh I REALLY need to get on the diet, I dont wantvto be over weight and pregnant again! Zero symptoms of af this morning yet again, so odd xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: hope you get your answer soon x


----------



## Soanxious

so do you recommend a frer or superdrug? will pop out today and buy one for the morning, Im having cramping now.. hope its not another painful AF like last month it was awful.. the ics test shows a slight line too more to naked eye cameras not good at picking up faint. it didnt get stronger from yesterday.. will try one more test tomorrow and thats all. xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/all-user-images256421

if you look at my 6dpo thats pure white and a NEG.. so must be something started and possibly finished within a day or two to show up the lines.. aww... x


----------



## Oasis717

You just wouldn't have that many dud tests. Suoerdrug are by far the best and much cheaper. I think ill have my answer with tomorrows temp. It'll be a long day! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Do you know what we both need? fresh air to take minds off out TWW lol... so Im going to go get myself sorted and force myself to go out for some lunch with DS as its the 1st day of the half term. I also need to buy easter eggs. Are you able to go out somewhere and take mind off it? xx Im also renaming the TWW to the TWD (two week drag) because that's all it is doing is dragging LOL. x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol!!!! God I couldn't agree more! Drag it certainly does. Yes we are off shopping in about an hour. Dh is lucky unless he sees a line on a test hes not thinking about it, I on the other hand am practically obsessed! Have a lovely lunch:) Glad ive got you to obsess with me:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I popped to local shop..got some water and came home... im so tired, I can't drive as I feel giddy..must be the hayfever, taken piriton can hardly keep eyes open so going to bed for an hour.. Have a nice time shopping, and my OH don't ask about me testing so all mine is done in secret lol. 

Ds is off to football with his dad in 2 hours so will have time to sleep more.. im literally struggling..my nose is all bunged up and a headache.. Meh!! I can't stand hayfever..

Speak later hun have fun :D

ps I ordered superdrug tests online 2xboxes of 2 and some face wipes so I had order over £10 for free delivery lol.. they wont be here till end of week but to be honest I don't think I want to test until after af is due if I have have not seen the :witch: by saturday I will test. :hugs: xx


----------



## Soanxious

I knew I had a test I have not used before somewhere, when drifting off to sleep I remembered it was in a box I have not unpacked after moving, so here is the result, it came up within a min. they are in a case I could see the line but took it out to take photo. xx 25 mui thats 4 diff brands with a very faint line..
 



Attached Files:







1poundtest1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11









1poundtest2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

ARGH!!! I am Tanya and I am a POAS addict!!!

I popped into town to buy a superdrug test.... this is it

ps I am NOT testing anymore today... Im all wee'd out

Hugs :hugs: xx
 



Attached Files:







superdrug14.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11









superdrug14 1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Tanya that is a line on how many diff tests!!! And it's identical to the line on my Superdrug test with Brooklyn at 8dpo!! Now you cant argue there is hcg in your system for definite! Had pop on dh phone to check in with you lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yup so it seems I managed to catch my little egg!!! it's darker in person and on my phone the invent looks lighter too than on my screen on laptop... omg!! I don't want to get excited though hun.... but cramping is a good sign???? im taking my aspirin and prenatels its a deffo pos on superdrug test in person..popped up within 2 mins. Just need it to stick xxx


----------



## Soanxious

5 tests 4 brands today all with lines all be it faint apart from superdrug that was a bit darker. but I dont have sore swollen boobs.. just so tired. xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hoping this little one sticks... due date December 25th xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

So 4 lines 5 test are good odds your up the duff ! On my last pregnancy I had no sore boobs till at least week 5 ! Ooh stick little beanie:) and mamma get some rest x


----------



## crysshae

Becks - That is a big drop, but it could be anything. I'm still hoping for you. I keep thinking about NTNP, so I can go through every month without thinking about every little sign and be surprised when my period doesn't show, but I can't stop myself from temping!!! :shrug:

Tanya - I hope those lines get darker for you! Being so tired is definitely a good sign.

Jenn - I'm sorry the news still isn't great, but the fact it doubled is wonderful! I hope you hear fantastic news on Tuesday.


----------



## Soanxious

Lol @up the duff Regina :) the last test superdrug I can see from across the room :) and a Christmas baby too if it sticks (my eldest daughter was born 27th dec) I just really want this one to stick.. Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired.. I could sleep for Britain xx I had sore boobs on last 3 pregnancies but all ended in mc, so if this one is diff maybe thats a good thing.. plus I wasn't this tired on the others... x


----------



## crysshae

I missed this last page somehow. That last line is definitely darker! :happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I could not stop temping now, its a nightmare isn't it. Is there a rehab out there for us temping and poas addicts? if not I think we need to get one going!! It would be very busy!!

yes im hoping they get darker, the last test is darker than the photo makes it out to be I can see it across the room. If it does stick its a Christmas baby .. just gotta pray now and keep fingers crossed...

Im going to tell OH when he is home from work, as he will only wonder why im probably not myself etc. x


----------



## crysshae

A Christmas baby would be lovely! Praying this little one is a sticky healthy baby for you.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you hunny.. apart from extreme fatigue fuzzy head and sweats(thought it was hayfever as sniffles and headache too) I didn't feel pregnant... maybe its all mixed in with my hayfever lol. x


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I've had headaches and congestion as early signs of pregnancy before. I had a headache almost the entire 1st tri with my 5 yo.


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya over the moon for you!!!!OOOOOO xxxxx
Crystal I feel the same way if only I can stop obsessing lol xxx
Ok so I went to my bathroom cabinet to do an opk to make sure I didn't get another pos before af and lo and behold at the back one ic lol. Course I had to do it despite only weeing hour and half ago but was still quite concentrated. Been out so not drunk much. I saw the line within a min. V v faint but pink and dh could just about see it (he doesnt take much notice of v faint lines) also I wish id took a pic there and then as its got too faint to capture now its dry. You can hardly see it with the camera now:( All my evaps came after a few mins and stayed wheb dry. This was almost immediate abd faded as it dried. What aee the odds of finding one let alone there being a line. Great now im stuck til tomorrow with no tests left wondering! ! Mine would also be due 25 dec lol xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20140414_170734-1.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no Becks, can't you run to a shop? xx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Now you're gonna make all of us wait the whole day for you. Lol! So excited to see the next one. 

Were your previous evaps on these particular ICs? Did you go ahead and pee on an OPK...as they say those will be positive if your pregnant too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks I'm so hoping for you :) tis very exciting on here , I'm a tad jealous of you ladies poas ;)


----------



## Soanxious

I know crystal she has us all on the edge of our seats!! :wacko:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

blimey it is getting very excited on here. Still stalking. Becks and Tanya, FX'd, I really hope this is your sticky little bean. 

Looking forward to updates. Tbh - I am so relaxed about ttc now, not stressing about POAS at all. :coffee: Couldn't take temp this morning as I didn't really sleep. It was DS' 14th birthday yesterday so he had 7 friends sleeping - yes 7. I did go down and tell them to be quiet at 3.40 am! Boys. He had a lovely day and I made him a Man Utd chocolate cake. But I am tired today. I have been really crampy, thought AF was coming yesterday as temp drop but not yet. Hope I am not going to have another long cycle.

Crystal - how are you doing hun? Any more acupuncture, sounded promising last time you went.

Sparkle - how are you? Hope you have good news on Tuesday.

Tilly - how are things, not sure if I have missed any of your posts. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, can't keep up lol. But I do still keep watching your posts. My birthday in a couple of weeks (27th) so I am looking forward to having a girlie day/night in York with my sis and some friends. Not looking forward to being 44 though lol.
 



Attached Files:







10154481_10152088172411376_7595861755857332363_n.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sparkle125

Yay Tanya and Becks! Fingers crossed for both of you...and me too! Y'all are making me want to poas to see if my line has gotten any darker. But, really I'm too scared. I probably will just wait for the blood test tomorrow. I am just trying to stay distracted for the moment. They say good things come in threes. Wish that would be us!!!!

Feeling a little sad today. Luke was born on April 14, 2013. I can't believe it has already been a year since my angel. Miss him every day. Thanks for your support ladies.


----------



## crysshae

Great looking cake, Jo.

I'm doing okay. Just finished AF and getting ready for fun. Lol. I haven't had acupuncture. That's Fi.


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle - yes it must be hard to stay distracted, I am really hoping for you. FX'd. It is hard as there is always an anniversary to make us feel sad, it's not that we ever forget - because we don't but those reminders make us more poignant and sad.


----------



## josie1234

Hey Crystal - sorry I got confused. Lol at you getting ready for fun. You going to try and give Becks a run for her money!!!

Thank you. We went to NEC Birmingham to the Gadget Show Live on Friday so that was good. It was nice to have a day out all together.


----------



## Oasis717

Wow what a fantastic cake Jo. Xxxxx Thanks everyone but I bet its an evap! Dh went to Asda but they had none of theirs can you believe it I held my wee for ages too! Lol. Not getting my hopes up tbh as I did have evaps before although not on these but as I said prob an evap. I guess tomorrows temp and maybe if dh manages to get me a Superdrug in town tomorrow I will find out. God I hate waiting! Had cramps most of the day today xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. I hope you are wrong. Like you said, time will tell. The waiting is the worst bit, you just want to know one way or the other. FX'd.

I did order the Man Utd edible emblem but as I was in a rush, I didn't look at the size, I wanted a small one so I couldn't believe it when it arrived, lol. Oh well, doesn't look too bad. It is a chocolate cake (I made 2) and I am quite surprised that there is quite a bit left.


----------



## Oasis717

Trying not to be hopeful Jo. Xxx just showed dh the cake (he's a massive man u fan) he thinks its brill! X


----------



## Soanxious

Jo im gald that you have relaxed...and hopefully enough for a surprise sticky bean xx

Im sorry to hear it's been a year since your little one passed sparkle.. I'm praying that you get some brilliant news tomorrow xxx

Ps jo that cake looks awesome! !

Becks I want you to show us a nice line tomorrow! !. 

Im not testing tomorrow I may wait till wed or Thursday. Im really hoping I have a sticky. 

Out in car at mo so using my mobile to get on here..its not half difficult. .and looking at the photos I posted I cant make any thing out lol and its a Samsung s3. So glad i use my laptop or it seems I would miss out on everyones photos lol x


----------



## dancareoi

Wow, it's all happening here. I feel a little sad that I won't be joining you ladies again as a poas addict! Just thankful for my 4 precious kiddies!

Jo, very clever in the cake making, although as a Liverpool supported the Man U cake doesn't grab me! Glad you are more relaxed about things, lets see what happens!

Becks and Tanya, hoping you both get a wonderful Christmas gift.

Sparkle hoping for you too.

Tilly hope all is good with you

Hi to everyone else.

Tried a cow & gate jar for caitlin, not as lumpy as the Heinz one I gave her, so that's better, no choking and sicking this time.

The screensaver on my phone and iPad is of Caitlin, she was looking at them earlier and was making noisies and laughing at them.

Sort of sitting up too, still needs protection around her as she forgets herself and falls over!

My 2 rainbows


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I'm getting my hopes up for you - and Tanya. 

Jenn - So sorry it's a bad day for you. I hope you get wonderful news tomorrow to make this week seem a bit brighter!

Cute pic, Lisa.

Jo - Don't think I could ever give Becks a run for her money....or at least DH can't. :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

Aww nice to see that caitlin is enjoying her food.. :) xx That photo of them both is so Beautiful :)

This is my granddaughter enjoying her first ice cream lol

I hope this one sticks, but not building hopes up just yet xx
 



Attached Files:







serencornetto.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> Becks - I'm getting my hopes up for you - and Tanya.
> 
> Jenn - So sorry it's a bad day for you. I hope you get wonderful news tomorrow to make this week seem a bit brighter!
> 
> Cute pic, Lisa.
> 
> Jo - Don't think I could ever give Becks a run for her money....or at least DH can't. :rofl:

Thanks hun... im hoping we can all get our rainbow babies :hugs: xx

and I am :rofl: @ comment "Don't think I could ever give Becks a run for her money....or at least DH can't. " :rofl: :haha:

I couldn't either, and If I begged my OH for more he would faint lol. x


----------



## Oasis717

Had my dh laughing with your comments tonight he now thinks hes extra special lol. Thanks Crystal means a lot to have all you ladies caring so much:) xxxx
Beautiful pic again Lisa. Thats wonderful Caitlin is eating so well. Brooklyn is 6 months this week so we will be giving him some baby rice! Hes so much faster than he was at getting about. He comes up on his knees and arms now but hasnt worked out how to crawl like that so does it his way. Will try to capture it in dd 13 iphone now she's home. Not holding much hope for a temp rise tomorrow as still cramping but I guess you never know xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks for the kind words about my cake. Lovely photos. So beautiful. 

Good luck today Sparkle thinking of you and praying its good news xx

Looking forward to updates Becks and Tanya. FXd

Will be watching your chart Crystal.

I got in from Bootcamp last night at half 7 and DS was flat out asleep in his bed. Bless him. I woke up early this morning getting a bit congested last couple of days and headache. Really hope AF comes as don't want another mammoth cycle.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Sorry I've been Mia the kids have already begun their Easter hols in fact we are a week in!

Tanya for me super drug test never lie - no matter how much I try and convince myself I can see a line on an ic - congrats mama fingers crossed for a sticky:happydance:

Becks - you're still not out:hugs:

Lisa - wow it's hard to believe how quick Caitlin is growing - such a delightful little girl!

Jo - hope you don't have a mammoth cycle to was hoping your drop yesterday was ovulation - wolves by proxy in this house (hubby is an avid supporter) still a beautiful cake ssssshhhh:hugs:

Sparkle - fingers crossed for you Hun :hugs:

Crystal - how's things with you?

Regina - so when is it you're trying again:winkwink:

Afm - busy as children are off school on these long long holidays - eldest takes more looking after than your a average 13 year old and between lap tops,x boxes, tvs etc there's not a lot of internet left for me! So whilst they're all:sleep: and I'm up for the bathroom on I've popped:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Not an impressive temp today:( think ill def stop hoping now:( xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I don't want to test today in case its not good news, as I don't have proper symptoms. So I will treasure being pregnant for a day or two 1st... and if it's not meant to be then it won't be. My temps are not good but just knowing I can still get pregnant gives me hope :hugs: I just need a sticky xx

Your temps look good Becks!!! x



*Hayfever!!!!!* I moved to a new area Christmas time and where I am seems to have a lot of things im allergy its a nightmare! Does anyone else suffer with hayfever? if so what do you use?

x


----------



## Oasis717

Totally understand that Tanya. Im expecting stark white. Sure it was an evap as the only symptom I have is a few palpitations! Other than that nothing but still no pmt. Maybe im just going to have a longer 30 day cycle. Hope so.I dont think my temp climbed enough xxx


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: Becks .. Now im reading more messages as I couldn't make everything out on mobile. Great news with Brooklyn on his hands and knees already aww and hahahaha @ you showing DH the comments :haha: and you're not out till :witch: shows her ugly face

Jo I have been all bunged up too but im presuming its hayfever as im sneezing too..I feel rotten :( I hope you don't have a long cycle again... hope you get an answer soon :) x

Fi, thanks but im still thinking to myself its not a strong pregnancy due to lack of symptoms, but for the moment I have something happening so will treasure it for however how long it is. :) x

Sparkle thinking of you today and praying you get good results :hugs: xx

Tilly hope you're ok out there was it today you were going for your scan? :hugs: x

Oh Today is my wedding anniversary to my ex husband, he was here collecting and dropping off my son yesterday, I should of given him a card and wrote *Ex* in front of the husband bit. :haha: x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) no time to post properly just checking in :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Regina hope youre ok:) well ics came did two which ill count as neg:( xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww :hugs: Becks, I have a feeling that I will be same way tomorrow. xx

I just spoke to someone in another room and they get pregnant when ill as have I, all the times I have got pregnant is when I have been ill or run down, she mentioned it may have something to do with immune system attacks sperm as its an outsider but when ill/run down its not attacking as much hence I get pregnant, and last cycle when I felt so strong and healthy and happy I didn't.... maybe that has something to do with it?

This hayfever is now on my chest.. cough splutter cough x


----------



## Oasis717

The same ghostly lines as yest but im not counting them as positives. They had no Superdrug own tests in there only 11 quid tests and im not wasting that much when I think im out. Gunna leave it now and just hope my cycle is better this month. Ive got a cough and cold off Brooklyn atm. Everything for a reason abd perhaps its just not my time atm xxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I popped into town and grabbed a box yesterday but i've ordered 2 online. for next time so they should be here within 5 days apparently. maybe order some online for next time? x


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thats good but after this cycle we wont be trying for a few months xxx


----------



## Soanxious

That's when you will feel pregnant and need to run out for tests ;)

I took my other superdrug as I just didn't feel right... its not as pink :( im thinking another bloody chemical :( xx
 



Attached Files:







150414.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11









1504141.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soanxious

And of all days I have eventually got me some painful boobs... not had any for a month xx


----------



## dancareoi

Still a line there Tanya!

My son suffers terribly with hayfever. We get his medicine on prescription and he has started taking ready. It's in a blue box, I'll look up name in the morning. He also has a nasal spray and eye drops.

Becks can you post us a picture?

Waiting on ds 4 reception offer for sept. should get first choice as dd is there. Offers due tomorrow!


----------



## Soanxious

I've decided I am NOT testing anymore, what will be will be.. I was going to goto the EPAU in the morning and get my bloods done but decided what's the point, they know I keep mc and nothing they can or will do... so will just ride it out.

I take some nasal drops, they help somewhat.. I didn't think about eye drops.. be nice and soothing.. would be handy to know what I may be able to try also.. thanks. :)

Oooo exciting times for little one then.. He should get in there then if DD is there. :) GL 

x


----------



## Sparkle125

Still not awesome news. The numbers went from 17 to 36. While they did double, they are still super low. It is very likely that they will go up before they come down. Although, there is always a slim slim chance that things will turn around. My progesterone improved with the additional medication. My estradiol was basically the same. I have to wait 3 days for my next blood test. I am waiting to hear my doctor's thoughts, but I can guess that she will say that it still doesn't look great, but it is too soon to tell how this will end up. So, I wait. Thanks for your support and thoughts!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle I have been thinking about you and I am so hoping and thinking this will be your sticky bean xx


----------



## tillyttc

Hi soanxious sorry not posted in a while but have been stalking lol been feeling crappy and in alot of pain had scan yesterday was great we saw baby straight away and lovely heartbeat measuring 7weeks And 2 days right ovary in swollen thats what the pain is ! Something to do with the follicle will be ok ! Next scan in 5 weeks cant wait already lol but feel happier now ive seen our little bean , midwife coming to house tomorrow to do all the paper work . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thinking of you sparkle xxxx
Tanya a line is a line!xxxx
Great news Tilly so pleased xxxx
confused by my temps atm!xxxx
Lisa the lines wouldn't show in pics:( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmm so temp shot up so I did an ic and got a darker, pinker line than yest within just 3 mins. Crappy camera on this phone but v obvious irl. There still when dry and dh can see no problem. Will begetting a different test this aft so we shall see xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20140416_090526.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## garfie

Becks - Off to the posh shop you go:haha: think that calls for a superdrug one especially with the huge temp increase:happydance:

Tanya - How are you feeling today - any more tests?:hugs:

Sparkle - Sorry it's not fantastic news - still at this moment it could go either way fingers crossed for you hun.

Tilly - So pleased for you hun:happydance:

AFM - Look I am all of a sudden 7DPO - so that means I can test on Sunday (please Mr Bunny bring me something nice):winkwink:

Have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie hope you get an Easter beanie ;) 
Sparkle doubling is good but understand your concern . I'm keeping the faith that this will turn out just fine xxxxx 
Becks go get a test !!!!!!!!!! Those temps are set to keep rising ! 
Tilly delighted your scan went well its so lovely to see a hb 
So I've all crossed for you and those darkening lines ;)


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly that is excellent news about Baba :D!!!! My daughter had the same pain and problem with the follicle and it was like that for a couple of weeks but it went down. hers started at 6 weeks so we ended up with a baby scan and we saw the little flicker heartbeat..she is now 6 months old :) x

Becks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am saying you're pregnat with that line and will be having a Christmas Baby!!! Go Go GOOOOOOOO!!! get a superdrug test now!! And those temps!!

AFM I am not testing anymore, I no longer have symptoms, all I have is Cramping. I was trapped in an out of hours surgery from 3am till 5am with my middle daughter...she rang me 2.30am screaming in pain with what turned out to be a year infection... so didn't climb into bed till almost 6 then someone woke me up at 9am by ringing me as I have an item for sale online..so I have only managed 3 hours sleep... Im feeling out this cycle now. Hence I don't want to test anymore. :hugs: xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmm so temp shot up so I did an ic and got a darker, pinker line than yest within just 3 mins. Crappy camera on this phone but v obvious irl. There still when dry and dh can see no problem. Will begetting a different test this aft so we shall see xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Why did that post again lol. Gunna have to be one from Asda this aft as we are a long way from town! Tanya I have no symptoms really v wet cm like ive weed myself! A bit of a heavy feeling in my pelvis and just a bit odd. Not sick but off. Must get some prenatals just in case but im not thinking anything yet:) xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Your photo inverted Becks xx I can see it :)
 



Attached Files:







becks2.png
File size: 178.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god it is there isnt it! May still be a dud though I mustnt get excited yet! Thank you for doing that. My day temp is usually around 36.4/5 just took it and its 37.1 xxxx hope your daughter is ok. Hunni please dont worry about the tests you have a line dont worry too much about progression remember we are not the norm most people stop after the first positive! And I have v few symptoms too so dont worry about those xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I always do invert with tests as the light can reflect lines when taking photos but invert always shows :) so thought I would do it for you too :)

Im trying not to think either way..being pregnant or not being pregnant..im honestly just thinking im not and anything else would be a bonus but my temps are naff... :( Out of all of them this one one of been extra special timing as it would of been due Dec 25th.. oh well.. if it's not meant to be it wont. 

I know what you mean about most people only test once, like my daughter, she took 1 test when she was 4 weeks pregnant with my GD and that was the only one she done lol. And she had NO symptoms, she never got morning sickness either she had perfect pregnancy apart from the end when her bp shot up so she had a C section.

What will be will be as they say... 

When are you getting a Superdrug? xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Fi, hi hun, how are you doing, fingers crossed for next few days.

Blimey Becks, I can see a line (not on the invert but on the pic you posted) and those temps!!! Can't wait to see your next test/updates.

Tilly - that's great, being able to hear the heartbeat . Bet you are on cloud 9 and hopefully the time for the next one will go quick for you.


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - hope this is your month. It is hard when you can't see a clear picture on your chart. FX'd for you.

I had cramps last couple of days like AF was coming but nope. Got a feeling it's going to be another long one.....grr. And to be honest not much BD this month due to DH's courses and us both being tired when he is home. Ho hum.


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Why did that post again lol. Gunna have to be one from Asda this aft as we are a long way from town! Tanya I have no symptoms really v wet cm like ive weed myself! A bit of a heavy feeling in my pelvis and just a bit odd. Not sick but off. Must get some prenatals just in case but im not thinking anything yet:) xxxxxx

Im exactly the same.. wet CM have been for 3 days and put it in my chart and heavy womb and feeling offish... feel hungry then dont fancy nothing to eat but I have cramping too so resting.

I take the prenatals constantly anyway... they will always benefit :) xx And omega 3 The other store tests are just as good I think as I have used asda and tesco and got early positives, well one of my tests from 3 days ago was asda 2 for £3.58 and one was in asda 1 test for £1 infact it was excellent and had same colour line as Superdrug lol and it was only £1 x


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Jo I hope this cycle is a lot lot LOT shorter.. sorry if I asked but have you taken Angus castus? lots of women swear by it for regulating cycles. xx

AS for me I done a test dpo11 and it was lovely and I got a little excited but held it in.. then 12dpo it looked fainter... so that was it..my stomach shrunk and now i've got it in head that its another chemical. Shame too as Due date was Dec 25th... I had told OH too... it seems to be EVERYTIME I have told him within a day or 2 max I get negative results or cramping or bleeds.. and within 24 hours this time my test looked different. and lot fainter with ics. So now I am not testing anymore... and I have around 30 tests here.. and im not touching them... and next cycle I am not touching them until AFTER af is due xx


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly I spent the first 5 months of Brooklyns pregnancy convinced something was wrong cause it was so different! Try not to worry Tanya xxxx easier said than done I knwxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Jo but I'm aware it could be a dud test so trying not to hope. Test yesterday when I got the first line was fmu then two more in aft were barely there then again this morn fmu with a stronger line so I'm a bit bothered about testing later as strangely for me fmu is getting me stronger lines (was other way round with Brooklyn!) boobs only hurt a bit and got mild cramps this aft. Really until I do a couple more tests I won't know. Dh doesn't take any notice of ics lol. Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya your temps are open circles too so may not be your true temps!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I knew it! Remember every pregnancy is different. :flower: 

Tanya - I hope you get to test again after AF is due, and the line is so dark you can barely see the control. :hugs: I can vouch for not testing before AF is due. It is very freeing. Although when AF shows, I'm still disappointed, I don't have the emotional upset of seeing a positive and then still getting AF. 

Jo - I hope your cycle isn't too long.

Fi - Good luck for your Easter jelly bean!

AFM - My temps are high enough to be my early LP temps.... I was so busy this weekend, I didn't really pay attention to CM during those days. TMI - I do remember having tons of very stretchy CM in my cup on the last day of my period and then feeling like I needed to check myself in the bathroom to make sure I wasn't spotting all day the next day. Each time it turned out to just be wet - no spotting. But I was using public restrooms all day so couldn't actually do a thorough check. Beginning to think the anovulatory cycle may have been a very early O.... and that this one might be too. I'm so confused.


----------



## Soanxious

I know Becks, but I :shrug: so just putting it in my head im not. So much so im carrying my mooncup around with me ready for AF. I sometimes find SMU is stronger for me. I hope its a deffo :bfp: for you tomorrow so there will be a Christmas baby xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Tanya your temps are open circles too so may not be your true temps!! Xxxx

Yeah last few days been waking up earlier or later than normal and didn't get into bed till almost 6am today and was up at 9 and I normally test between 7.30 and 8...so only managed 3 hours sleep :(

Are temps higher when you wake up or once your up? after you mentioned a day time temp I took mine..I had been laying on sofa for hour watching sons of anarchy and my temp had gone from 36.59 to 37.1 lol now if it had been 37.1 when I woke I would of been really happy.. oh well xx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I swear I am NEVER doing another test until after AF comes, I don't want to go through this again this is the 4th time in a row :cry: xx

I'm not aware of myself ever having an anovulatory cycle, so don't know how they are. So maybe it was early x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal masses of luck for this cycle.xxxx
Well the Asda test was positive within a min. I wasnt expecting dark lines at 11 dpo and in the aft. So it looks like a xmas baby! !! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140416_190319.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## crysshae

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Crystal. Not gunna stress about mc etc pma!!! Xx


----------



## Sparkle125

Yay Becks!!!


----------



## crysshae

PMA all the way! Praying for a healthy sticky little one and healthy mama.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you I really hope so:) xx


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG I'm delighted for you BECKS :)))) I get to stalk your pg again lol !!!!! You give me such hope :) so much for waiting lol .......


----------



## Oasis717

Haha Regina I know would you believe it I think im out at 7dpo with the Superdrug neg test and we decide to wait and now look! Fantastic:) Thank you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Plus that temp drop threw me but its the infamous implantation dip ive only ever seen on other peoples charts! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Haha so much for waiting - congrats on a Christmas Baby :happydance: so what did Danny say?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol love it. Danny:) Hes over the moon now hes seen it on a real test. He doesnt trust ics! Thank you xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent.. Congratulations hunny :) A Christmas Baba!! xxxx

Done invert for you, if you upload more I will do more for you.. :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







becksasdainvert.png
File size: 119.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soanxious

I took the override out of my chart as FF seemed to of found my ov date so its now on my chart...apparently Today I am 14dpo :( x


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, looks like a line to me! Congrats xxx

Tanya , bug hugs, let's see what happens.

Sparkle, big hugs to you too

Tilly, looking good.

Hi everyone else.

DS got school place we wanted, so one less thing now to worry about .


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa. Great news about the school place. Really pleased for you. Xxx
Thanks Tanya and im 12 dpo today so we are almost neck and neck lol. Fell asleep yet again and woke at 4am to put bottles on for the morning. So tired lately just keep dropping off!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Fantastic news Becks, so chuffed for you hun. Woo hoo. 

Lisa - great news about school, such a worry but glad you got the one you wanted.
How is Caitlin doing? Still enjoying her food?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Jo hope youre ok xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Fantastic news Becks, so chuffed for you hun. Woo hoo.
> 
> Lisa - great news about school, such a worry but glad you got the one you wanted.
> How is Caitlin doing? Still enjoying her food?
> 
> How is everyone else?

She's doing great Jo, thanks



Just took this!

Becks, based on OV I would calculate due date of 8th Jan!


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning everyone :) how is everyone today :) Dance great news on school Im sure its a relief :) Caitlin is so cute , does she ever stop smiling ? Lol 
Becks is it sinking in yet ? Better get Brooklyn walking soon lol ..... Oh and he will be a big brother ;) 
Jo anything new with you ? Is oh home or away on training course ? Are you home alone for Easter ? 
So how are you doing not testing are ye tempted ? 
Sparkle still have everything crossed here for you x 

AFM : we are settling down into a routine day to day now :) while I was making tea a packet of folic acid tabs fell out of the press and hit me on the head ! A sign I hear you say lol ....... So what is a girl to do ???? I took one , I decided its no harm to start a daily dose it advises to take them a minimum of 14 weeks before ttc anyway ...................................... Lol


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all.. massive temp drop...and :bfn:

:cry: x


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, pic is so cute Lisa, she is a smiler 

Yes definitely a sign Regina lol. OH came home last night so got a few days together which is nice. We were going to see his mum today but not going to now as OH is tired with travelling and she lives an hour and a half away and we can't stay there so have to do it there and back in one day. Will go another time maybe when he is off longer. No updates from me, still no AF and not sure on temps. Will get some Agnus Castus today. No cramps or anything now so maybe another long cycle, hope not! Have a good Easter everyone xx


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - boo at the temp drop. Do you feel like AF is coming?


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Jo try the angus castus.. so many women say its excellent... a midwife I know told me about it, that and dong quai it's supposed to be excellent..xxx

*Dong Quai*

Benefits of Dong Quai

Dong Quai is one of the most powerful female fertility tonics that exists. It&#8217;s traditionally used as a blood tonic, to have a positive effect on circulation. Dong Quai can help jump start periods in women who have absent periods, it can improve menstrual flow in women who have very light periods, and it can help women who experience weak feelings after their periods have passed. It has also been proven to help improve red blood count, and to help with so called &#8220;stagnant&#8221; conditions such as PCOS, endometriosis, ovarian cysts and fibroids. Studies have also shown that Dong Quai can help with painful periods, short periods, or other menstrual irregularities. As you can see, Dong Quai is a multi faceted herbal remedy, and can have great effects on women!

Other Benefits

Dong Quai has other healing properties aside from fertility benefits too! It can be used by both men and women for a variety of conditions. It has been proven to help boost male and female fertility, improve overall happiness and mental clarity, and help with constipation, headaches and more. It can also help with things like shingles, hepatitis, allergies, anemia, high blood pressure, and even rheumatoid conditions like rheumatoid arthritis! So, Dong Quai can be beneficial to a wide range of people, not just those who need it for fertility purposes.


----------



## Soanxious

oddly enough all my cramping has stopped, I feel sick.. but think thats getting the :bfn: on ic stick :( I knew it was going, I was feeling a bit more alive, last Sunday-Tuesday I was sooooooooo tired, wee'd bit more than normal,thirstier than normal then started slowing down again and I was less tired.... I was getting lines on tests from saturday.. all be it faint, darkest was monday. :( so another chemical x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa id prefer that to 25 Dec!! Ff gives me the 25th based on lmp:) beautiful pic of Caitlin.xx
Regina im wishing I didnt do my other Asda tesr this morn as the line was the same as yest but not such a long hold and I drank loads last night. Stupid me! The ic I did at 4am was darker I wish id done the test then. Im not testing anymore I can see me getting obsessed with lines! Yes I wish id took the prenatal s im on them now though. Xx
Tanya im so sorry about the drop and the bfn I really am. Wishing you so much luck for this next cycle xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks... just told OH :(

So excited for you though... xx


----------



## dancareoi

Soanxious said:


> Hi all.. massive temp drop...and :bfn:
> 
> :cry: x

:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Tanya:( im worrying about lack of symptoms myself but i know its early at 12dpo. I had zero symtoms with my bo. So much for pma! Dh said hell get me two more Asda tests later but he thinks testing after gettin 4 positives only causes upset and hes right xx


----------



## ViandB

Hi again :flower: I have a Question please!!! I am on CD17 today

but on CD12 i felt lots of cramping and untill CD16 Yesterday I was still feeling cramping this is normal?
Cd 12 Was very strong crampinig on my left lower belly.
My doctor told to start at CD16 my PRogenterone( provera) 200mg 
But i want to know if that is OK ????
I am going to call Dr. today, but I want to know please!! if anybody here was using progesterone like me on CD16 and CD 17 and was prgnant at this time and didnt know yet?? or if you didn know exactly day that you O-ting like me>>> i think I O-ting at CD12....Lots of questions in my head today.... Please Let Me know, Thanks

CD 1 AF started 04-01-2014
CD 3 -7 Clomide 50mg one pill a day
CD 8 CM i dont know why ( I was worry if that was a future O-ting sign?)
CD 8-10-11-120-13-14-16 << BD :sex:
CD 12 strong Cramping for more than 4 hours at night before and after dinner. possible 1DPO
CD13 Cramping again strong but not like CD12
CD 14 -16 cramping bloated lower belly different ( gassy) << maybe implantation day ?? 

Tired since CD14 :sleep:
Yesterday CD 16 provera made me very very dizzy. :|

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Been looking on Countdowntopregnancy and feel a bit better. It would seem Asda tests are pretty rubbish and dont get dark until 16/17 dpo. My line is the same as most at 11/12 dpo. Wish id bought more Superdrug tests now lol. Feeling completely normal which is bothering me! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

It's okay to feel normal Becks. Every pregnancy is different, and I had no symptoms of any kind that I can remember during the first trimester with my oldest daughter and our twins. With the boys I felt queasy, and with the youngest, I had a headache every day, but not till some time after my BFP. Can DH pick up super drug tests instead of Asda today?

I get December 27th as due date from your O date...

Tanya - I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Regina - :flower: Definitely a sign! 

Jo - Glad DH is home for Easter. 

Vi - Sorry. Don't know anything about Provera.

Jenn - How are you? 

Tilly - Glad to hear you are doing well. Yay for seeing baby! 

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - My temp has remained high for 3 days. And the higher temp today was taken an hour and a half early...


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I felt completly normal no tiredness , no sore boobs , no sickness until 6.5 weeks ! I mean nothing ! Then one morning I started dry heaving and then one by one all the symptoms appeared .


----------



## Soanxious

I would wait a week and digital test Becks.. Im only going to Digital test AFTER af is due if im late from now on, so no seeing a test fade.. simple yes or no xxx

Just had some good news, my OH thought he was being laid off end of month because he was only temp(originally only a months work and now 18 months later still there) but just been told there is a permanent position now YAY!! Thank goodness... we been worrying.!!! xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal and Regina that's made me feel loads better:) Can't get into town today dh has pain and swelling in his face and docs this morn diagnosed an infection. He's feeling awful! xxxxx Crystal those temps are fab!!!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya I know what you mean it causes unnecessary worry:( great news bout other halfs job!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal have you ov already?

Vi sorry I don;t know anything about that medication, but if the Dr wanted you to start then it should be fine :)

Regina you were so lucky I always knew straight away with mine and from around 4/5 weeks the vomiting would start.

ps Becks the Asda test I done last oct was darker but I was a week after af was due so I was around 4weeks 4 days pregnant when I tested but it was never as dark as other tests would of been for example looking at frer and superdrug you can tell they go dark, I think asda scrimp on dye LOL. x


----------



## ViandB

:D Provera is Pregesterone pills I am worry about that and Today CD17 i am feeling Cramping ...not strong and lower back little pain also for 3 days....

I am try to be not to excited :winkwink:

:dust::dust:


God Bless you all!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Tanya yes I bet they do!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> Crystal those temps are fab!!!! Xxx

Thanks, Becks. They are really good temps for me directly post O....just strange to be there already. 



Soanxious said:


> Crystal have you ov already?x

It sure looks that way Tanya....although, as you can see, FF doesn't even think so yet. I even tried adding a low temp in for day 5 to see if it would change their mind, and it did not. FF is probably going by my usual pattern. If my temp continues to stay up, I'll have to think they just aren't getting it and add crosshairs myself. 

Great news about your OH's job and worry lifted. 

Have y'all ever heard of anyone Oing so early???


----------



## Oasis717

Never heard of anyone o on cd 6 or 7! You are unique:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I hope that's a good thing....


----------



## crysshae

There are actually a few pregnancy charts from Oing on CD7 in FF.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh wow I didn't know you would have enough lining so early to get pregnant... that is brilliant if you're able to get pregnant :) I thought it had to be between 12 and 15 for normal lining to be built to attract a baby... exciting things... are you normally later when ov then? x


----------



## crysshae

Yes. I usually O CD13 or 14.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right, hopefully this is just an odd month and if you dont get a bfp you go back to normal then :D but fx for you :)


----------



## dancareoi

Becks I was reading dates wrong, I thought chart started at 28th but its 20th. Therefore due date of 30th December !

With Caitlin I did digi and got 1-2, a week later next digi said 2-3, a week later I did another and it still said 2-3. I went into panic mode and dashed out to buy another. A little later that day it said 3+. I was so relieved and never tested again even though I had 1 digi left!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa. I still cant believe it tbh! Did another test tonight. It was darker but not by much but then they are a bit rubbish and its only been 24 hours. Will do the other one on saturday when ill be due on. Bottom test is tonights xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140417_224811.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Oasis717

Is there Crystal! How have I not seen those im always scouring their charts lol xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Definitely darker Becks!

Lol. Yep. I looked them up by O day.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I cant do that not being vip lol. Yes the test is def darker. Once dried you could also see it was:) still going to wait til sat to do the other though. Im goin to be good! Temp up this morn but I need to stop doing that soon too.xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Is Saturday a Superdrug one :winkwink: beautiful temps by the way:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

No hunni just the other Asda one! Were not in town for a week now but tbh im not gunna test as much as before just gunna try and relax:) Thank you temps are good atm:) xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Lovely Line Becks :D I done another invert for you :) And WOW @ Temps!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







becks3invert.png
File size: 180.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

AFM my bleeding has started... Ouchio!! x But Im looking forward to TTC this month will be BD as much as possible with mooncup and conceive plus xx

We are just off to B&Q to buy some paint and decorate my living room this bank holiday.. we are off to Millennium Stadium Sunday to watch the Rugby, Judgement day :) an all dayer 2 matches.. :D I love Rugby :D


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Tanya and im so sorry but im really glad youre so positive and looking forward to this cycle. Praying youll be right behind me!!! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks.... im on way home now. Need to lay down. This one is heavy :( x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear I expect it would be:( xxxx


----------



## garfie

So - BIG :hugs: hun hope your cycle goes straight back to normal:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Wow great temps Fi:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Fi when are you testing with those temps???:winkwink:

Yeah I was in B&Q and it just came from nowhere... good job they had toilets there... so OH brought me straight home after that... so he done most of the prepping, but I got up and done some after it as I want to keep my mind busy.. so I scrubbed and sanded the gloss work..cant wait to get this house painted...starting with living room xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes we are doing ours atm too but dh is on his own now lol. He doesnt mind though hes v good at decorating:) We just bought a new table and chairs and a swinging hammock which Brooklyn loves and the gardens looking so lovely now. Brooklyn went to bed at 6.30 tonight and I slept with him til 10.30. So tired atm xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I would love a swinging hammock... I bet that is divine :) in fact I have always wanted one so will have to nag OH into getting one, only problem then is where does it go in winter? lol x


----------



## Sparkle125

Well, it's over for me. My levels only went from 36 to 47 in 3 days. So, I am stopping my medications. I am very, very sad. This is the end of the road for me using my own eggs. I have low ovarian reserves and obviously low egg quality, so I will be moving on to using donor eggs. It is a decision that I have spent a lot of time thinking about and discussing with many people, and the decision that I feel is right for me. Thanks for continuing to share this journey with me.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh sparkle I am so sorry to hear that :( I was really hoping that this was the time for you :hugs: xx

When will the Journey begin with Donor eggs? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle I really am so v v sorry xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Soanxious said:


> Oh I would love a swinging hammock... I bet that is divine :) in fact I have always wanted one so will have to nag OH into getting one, only problem then is where does it go in winter? lol x

Its lovely and I can sit in the garden with Brooklyn watching dh garden:) in winter we will get the cushions in then put the frame in the garage. We bought it from Homebase. Got a good deal was 20% off plus we has a voucher xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Ah see I don't have a garage here, and the large shed I have is full... hmmm I will have to think about this.. lol... :) x


----------



## garfie

Sparkle - I am so sorry Hun I was really hoping for you so when does the next part of your journey begin BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle big hugs. You have been through such a roller coaster of emotions. Hope you get your BFP. Good luck for the next stage. Keep strong. I know its easier said than done xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks Ladies. I am waiting to hear from my doctor to see when I can start the next step. I am hoping I can start with my next cycle. I don't think there would be a reason to wait, but I am anxious to hear what she says. I'll keep you all in the loop.


----------



## Oasis717

Masses of luck Sparkle xx


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I forgot how bad this early bloating was. I look 5 months pregnant! 14 dpo today and that plus moodiness and crying at nothing are my main symptoms atm! We have told dh mum, his sister and her fiance but wont be telling anyone else until after the 12 week scan. Im still worried but trying to be positive, not helped by taking the other Asda test at 4am this morning and getting the same line as last time. Why I took it then I do not know as ny fmu sucks. Am testless now but maybe that's s good thing? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Jenn. I hope you are able to get started again with the donor eggs right away. 

Becks - The tests will drive you crazy especially when you use those that aren't known for getting dark.


----------



## Oasis717

You know I think youre right no more tests for me! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

If you're gonna test get digital.. once and for all answer :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes ithink next week ill get a digi:) hate lines!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all only getting the chance to check in now :) LO out of sorts today and only wants to be up in my arms . He had his first immunisations yesterday so is a bit off form poor pet . 
Sparkle isn't Mother Nature such a bitch sometimes , I'm so so sorry for the situation you find yourself in . You are a strong lady and its great you have a plan and the next step . However I'd still love to give Mother Nature a good whooping on your behalf ;) 

Becks stop testing for a few days then do digital . I also would stop tempting it will drive ya mad !


----------



## ViandB

:hug::dust:Hi Friend Soanxious I started my pills I am sorry I noted Wrong is promitrium oral pill 200mg ( progesterone pill) Make me so dizzy, I read a bout a lot and they said this is normal need to be very careful to take it at day time, is impossible to drive or work but so far so good.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina I need to take my own advice! Cant help worrying about another bo. I had such strong symptoms early with Brooklyn but I got a bfp at 6dpo so I guess I was further along than this pregnancy at this point. Hope your lo is ok xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Happy Easter ladies hope you are all stuffing your faces with chocolate:haha:

For those of you who wanted to know when I test - answer a few days ago here are my pics sorry they are on different pages:wacko:

I began testing on 7dpo I could see something but didn't trust these tests (I had a strange pain 5dpo) yes I know what you are going to say but honestly no rubbing, walking, sitting or laying would help it I felt like if I looked I would see a massive bruise there. I didn't even know I was 5dpo as ff didn't confirm ov until 7dpo but I knew ff was wrong!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## garfie

So 8dpo I forgot - yep actually forgot to test:haha:


----------



## garfie

9dpo I got this still not convinced had my heart broken a few times with blue handles test - but the other pound shop cheapie 20ml hmmmm - time for a SuperDrug :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## garfie

SuperDrug 10dpo getting a bit excited - they've never ever let me down before
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## garfie

11dpo really wanted to give hubby a nice surprise so did another ic cheapie but I couldn't put that in with his Easter egg:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 8


----------



## garfie

This one I could - Happy Easter ladies:happydance:

:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

Omg omg omg Fi I am literally jumping for joy for you!!!! I wish I had a bloody Superdrug test lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg jusr seen the digi yay!!!!! Congratulations sweetheart so so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks Hun still in shock would not have expected a digi just yet:winkwink: this is our very last chance so fingers crossed everything works out this time:happydance:

So bump buddies we are :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I knew your temps were good! I have a good feeling for you:) have you any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Hun just a few sore boobs - but after my scare last month never thought about it:wacko: a bit dizzy if I move to fast (but have low bp) and finally a bit if nausea (but think that's butterflies) been here to many times and knowing it's my last chance - no pressure:haha:

Just wish my temps were a bit higher - hubby said no more temping :cry: sssshhh what he don't know:haha:

How about you Hun? 

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo Fi, that's great news. Digi says it all eh? Bet you are so chuffed. It happens in 3's, so come on, who's next!


----------



## Oasis717

Moodiness and bloating mainly lol. Going by lmp due date is 25th dec but by o date its 28th dec and implantation on the 14th right when I had my dip in temp making me 4 weeks today so I guess its mega early as I found out last tues at 3 plus 2. Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay Fi!!! Congratulations! Your temps are great! With my 5 yo, my temps didn't go to 98+ until 11 dpo and then only in the lower 98s. 

What did DH say?


----------



## Oasis717

I know im being daft but the no symptoms thing is really starting to bother me, I had loads before I did the test with Brooklyn, I know im prob being daft but I hate this worry, plus ive only just started the prenatal s again xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:wohoo::wohoo::grr::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
FIONA I AM SO SO THRILLED FOR YOU :happydance:

Becks get used to the worrying , no point in telling you otherwise as you have 9 months of it ahead of you :haha: Fiona and Becks bump buddies I'm delighted :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Not quite sure why the Viking is in there :haha: represents your fighting spirit ladieso:winkwink:


----------



## Soanxious

Fi that is excellent news hun.. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I can manage the worry once I know its a viable pregnancy but two losses inc a blighted ovum with no symptoms at all mean im bound to worry til I know theres a lil bean there not just an empty sac. Had quite a bit of pulling on my left side tonight. Gunna grab a couple more tests tomorrow might help me stop worrying. Or not! Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Your temps are still great tho Becks... :) when was af due? x


----------



## dancareoi

Fi, big congrats xx

I so wish I could join the TTC club again, but too late for me now!

Think I'm having my mid life crisis, feeling old and no more babies!


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck I know i remember the torture of the first 8 weeks before I got my early scan ! Every day was an eternity filled with worry ! Sometimes ya wonder why we do it to ourselves but then say look at the end product and remember every second of worry is worth it in the end ! Hang in there girl the days will turn to weeks and the weeks months before you know it xxxx 

Dance :( and your so not old !!! Your 7 month old will see to that lol !!! You have been catapulted back to you 30s lol !!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya im taking it af was due around yest/today. I had a 27 and a 30 day cycle b4 but I was always 28 and mostly regular give or take a day so I think im 4 weeks today. The pulling in my left side has been there all eve plus sharp ligament pain when I turn so its something new I guess! How are feeling. Hows the bleeding etc. Hope youre ok. Youre gunna be right behind me im sure!! Xx
Lisa youre not old! Xxx
Thanks Regina. I know. This first bit is the worse for me. Getting pregnant is just the first hurdle then theres weeks of worry and symptom spotting I keep telling myself Brooklyn is perfect but im a yr older now so.... I dunno. Just v worried right now xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I've stopped bleeding now Becks, my fertile days are 28th-2nd according to FF so will test with OPK around then. x


----------



## Soanxious

When are you trsting again Becks? I know you're going too ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hunni and im gunna loose it I think test was the lightest yet and still no symptoms. Temps are still up. Pretty devasted. Dunno what to do no cramps or bleeding did both tests xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks I hope your wrong about the outcome :( hugs to you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Unless the tests are faulty which dont think they are hun I think its over tbh. Thanks though xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Unless the tests are faulty which dont think they are hun I think its over tbh. Thanks though xxxx

:hugs::hugs: hope you are wrong, thinking of you xx


----------



## garfie

Becks - What tests are you using - IC or superdrug? I tested this morning on an IC and there was hardly a line but from the same batch and same urine I tested again and bam there was the line.

BIG :hugs: hun I hope they are just dodgy tests:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Theyre Asda own brand. With my lack of symptoms its not worth spending atenner on a digi. I knew from finding out that something was wrong I have v specific pregnancy symptoms and I just dont have them. Feeling pretty devastated tbh. I dont think the tests are wrong. Thanks for your support everyone. Guess its just a waiting game now. Xx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Becks. I hope it's just the tests were bad.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Crystal. I wish that was the case too I think dh is getting Superdrug tests tomorrow but im expecting the same result if im honest no cramps. Not a drop of blood and high temps. Our bodies can be cruel cant they:( xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Temps are looking great Crystal. Could be implantation dip. Really hope so xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Becks. I hope the super drug is super dark!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I know you know your body best but I wouldn't give up all hope just yet xxxxxxxxx

Garfie that's a lovely temp climb :) how you feeling ?


----------



## Soanxious

What tests did you use? don't rely on asda to get darker, try superdrug. x

Lisa you're not old! if your body has not long had a baby!! Im old!! I cant stay pregnant :(


----------



## Soanxious

Becks just missed other page.. are you getting the superdrug test today? :hugs: if your temps still high thats really good news, mine just dropped off.

Crystal your temps are good :) when are you testing?

Fi WOW very nice temps!! :) x

AFM just finishing off my spotting, will get back to BD, they say I am due my fertile week from next monday onwards, so that will be a busy week.. OH will have to keep up ;) xx


----------



## Oasis717

Wishing you masses of luck Tanya. Rooting for you xxx dh just got back so just gunna do the Super drug test but am expecting the same faint result. Just don't feel pregnant:( temp was 36.98 this morn. Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just faint still:( xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Becks: I am hoping that your new tests will be different. FX

Fi: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Crystal: Looking good!

Tanya: Here we both go again! Thinking positive for us both this next cycle.

AFM: I started AF yesterday. I will be moving on to using donor eggs this cycle. I don't think I have to wait, I can move forward straight away. I am in the process of picking a donor. Yikes. This is a LOT different than picking the other donor, because none of these girls are me! But, I will be picking one and moving forward soon. Crazy the way things happen. But, I know there is a reason. And I have always said and I firmly believe that the spirit and the soul of my child will come in whatever form he/she comes in. I am ready to meet my Rainbow Baby!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Its prob about half as dark as the Asda test last thurs:( xx
 



Attached Files:







20140422_153112.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soanxious

Becks im sorry your lines are not getting darker. :( did you save your FMU to do this test? and its the first superdrug test you have done isn't it? xx

Sparkle yes here we go again, I was told about N-Acetyl cysteine so I have just ordered some online and hoping they will help me.... Im so glad you do not have to wait to start on your donor eggs.. when do you think you will start? im so excited for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

Just saw test becks, remove it from case? grr so sorry its not looking that dark.. was it FMU? xx


----------



## Oasis717

It is the first one yes hun but by 17dpo my line was darker than the control with Brooklyn. Ill do the other test thurs but I know its all over. The line would be superdark by now. My fmu urine sucks so held for 3 hours. Im just worried how long this will all take. It took 11 long weeks in 2012 for my body to recognise the pregnancy had failed. No temp drop and no bleeding. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Its well faint hun. I knew it would be. Just worried what happens now. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks im So sorry its not darker.. :( lets hope you get a proper answer soon xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Becks. :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck finding the right donor, Jenn. 

Good luck this cycle, Tanya. 

Fi - How are you feeling?

FF gave me crosshairs finally....but it doesn't look right to me. So I tried putting in a low temp on CD5 to see if it just needed 3 temps before O. But then it takes them away and says it can not see an ovulation pattern. Weird!


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno what to do got awful docs so we are changing so cant go docs yet. Googled so much its 50/50. Half mc half had faint lines all the time and all ok but I just KNOW all is not ok:( xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - so sorry hun if you are right, big hugs to you. I really hope that you are wrong. xxxx

Sparkle - good luck with finding a donor, it is good that you don't have to wait. FX x

GL Tanya x

Fi - great news on the second line, so pleased for you xxx

AFM - still no AF, think it's going to be another long one :-( 
sicky feeling, headache and congestion and feel really tired. BFN - tried it just incase but knew it would be. OPK second line is fading so take it as not pos. see what happens. I am trying MACA and Agnus Castus this time to see if it helps my cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal those temps are awesome!! and that looks like a nice implantation dip ;) FX.. when will you test? xxx And thanks... I am hoping to BD as much as possible.. im going to really pamper and make OH's life bliss that week so I get the most of what I want haha!!

Becks, we all do it, we spend all our time googling it and looking for answers about faint tests, unfortunately only time will tell :( and im hoping that you get that answer soon... can you not goto EPAU? and get bloods drawn? x


----------



## Soanxious

Jo I have heard so much about MACA and Agnus Castus, it may take a few cycles to get full effect, but hoping it starts to make a difference soon :hugs: xx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Tanya. I will test if AF doesn't show. 

I think it's weird too that FF is giving me open circles for mornings I took my temp at my default time. :shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

How odd is that with FF? email them and ask why, they normally get back to you on the same day :) x


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, sending lots of love and hugs your way xxx

Jenn, good luck with your egg donor

Hi everyone else

When we have our rainbows with us, like Caitlin and Brooklyn, we tend to forget the heartache of TTC after loss and the worry of parl. 

Things seem so unfair at times, but we have to try and think that everything happens for a reason , difficult I know. When I had my 2 losses in 2012 it was difficult to think it was for a reason, but now when I look at Caitlin it was all meant to be.

So Becks and all you other TTC ladies, your rainbows are there and are waiting to join you. 

I also read in 2012 that when you lose a LO their soul stays with you just waiting for a body to join.

Lots of love to all you fabulous ladies, your time will come.

If you've not read it before, there is a beautiful poem called 'an angel never dies' if you google it you should see my baby and bump posting with this ont.It still makes me cry now when I read it, but in a strange way it also brings comfort xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks, have you retested? :hugs: x


----------



## Oasis717

Not yet hun. Tomorrow but really its just to double check they are almost neg. Temp drop to 98.1 today so im hoping will be over soon:( xxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Im so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## garfie

Becks - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm sorry .......


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies means a lot to have all your support I think im accepting it now. I just want to know how long it will all take:( dh asked me to do the other test. He hates not knowing. Oddly it was slightly darker but I dont think its significant. Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Big hugs hun. Hope you get an answer soon. Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope so too. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

FX it will be ok x


----------



## Oasis717

Started bleeding tonight. Xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

So sorry Becks. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

:nope:

:hugs:

I'm so sorry Becks.


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry Becks. At least it sees to be over quickly so your body can sort itself out quickly for you to carry on xx


----------



## josie1234

Becks so sorry hun. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks everyone yes im relieved my body caught up quickly this time. Its v sad though isnt it. Makes you scared to fall again. Hopefully back to normal soon enough. We are def waiting at least 3 months and possibly 6 but im cheering all ladies that are waiting on and hoping for a bfp for you all v soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

im sorry to hear that Becks, I hope when you're ready you get your shbfp xxx :hugs: x


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm sorry to hear this but as you said at least your body worked as it should and that's a good thing . Its never easy though no matter what and is sad . All losses are . I hear ya about being scared to try as there is an increased risk of poor quality eggs and therefore losses . Its a consequence of trying when your that bit older I guess doesn't make it any easier :( hope your minding yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - So sorry hun to hear this:cry: a pregnancy at any age can be a worry especially at our young ages and after a few losses BIG :hugs:

AFM - I got my first beta back 160! - yep I couldn't believe it either BUT the Dr said it was on the low side (13DPO) so of course I was a nervous wreck last night and when I woke and took my temperature it had DROPPED down to 36.63 :cry: and of course I have convinced myself that my symptoms are going etc etc - I know it's quite a drop but hubby confessed this morning to opening the window last night as I was boiling and he went downstairs for a few hours:wacko: maybe that had something to do with my temps:shrug:

Anyway today I go for my second HCG test so here's hoping it's 320 or more:happydance:

Otherwise I know what the temp drop meant:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I hope you get your sticky BFP when you're ready to try again.

Fi - Open windows can definitely make your temp go down. Your DH noticing you were "boiling" is a good sign....and I thought 160 was good for 13 dpo. Beta Base says the median level for that day is 83. Another chart shows the median level is 62.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all xxxxxxx af is kind so far. Fi im rooting for you. Hope your numbers are brill xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Fi, hoping your numbers increase, when will you find out? I would say 160 is excellent numbers!! :) x


----------



## garfie

So - Normally I have to wait until 2pm the next day - but I fluttered my eyelashes at the male nurse who took my bloods and asked if the results can also be sent directly to the hospital (a ward I have been on to many times):cry: he said er well normally the Dr gives you the results I fluttered (okay I never I begged) and he said YES! as we know hospitals are open all evening so I am hoping to get my results tonight:happydance:

If not it will be tomorrow after 2.00 pm:haha:

Cry - I hope you are right :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Oh FX you get your results this evening then :) xx


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I phoned up the hospital - explained the situation etc and was told as I'm not under the EPAU that they couldn't give me the results over the phone, for data protection reasons I might not be who I say I am :wacko:

So I guess I have to wait after all - another sleepless night:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Ugh! They can give them to you if they call you though.... I guess the doctor is the only one who will call you?


----------



## Oasis717

Just read an interesting article:) dh and I have agreed to start in 3 months and to spend the next three months preparing and loosing weight to give us the best chance.xxxxxx
How to Increase Your Egg Health in 90 Days

Hethir Rodriguez C.H., C.M.T.Article OverviewWhy Egg Health is Important90 Days: The Cycle of an EggBlood Flow & OxygenationHormonal BalanceNutrition & SupplementsStress & Fertility90 Day Egg Health GuideSummaryIn the past a common belief was that the only factor which determines ovarian and egg health was age. Based on new studies, we now know that this may not be true.There are many factors that may impact the health of the ovaries and eggs including environmental factors, hormones in the diet, and stress just to name a few.In addition having healthy fertility is based on many additional factors including&#8230;Proper circulationA healthy fertility cycleBalanced hormonesand healthy eggs

Why Is Egg Health Important?

Egg health is one of the cornerstones of healthy fertility. The health of your eggs (ovum) can affect whether or not fertilization and implantation will occur as well as the viability of a pregnancy. In the past is has been thought that we are born with all of the eggs cells we will have for the rest of our lives, hence the reason age can have such an impact on egg health. Egg cells are some of the only cells in the body that do not regenerate&#8230; or at least that has been the belief up until now. Recent research has brought up some promising new views on egg production &#8211; women may actually produce eggs throughout the reproductive years. Scientists have found stem cells within the ovaries that produce new egg cells (Nature, 2004).Regardless of this study, age did still have an impact on the new eggs. This is due to the ovaries continuing to age, causing the &#8220;housing&#8221; for the eggs to not be optimal. This shows the importance of what we are going to cover in this article. Protecting the eggs you currently have as well as encouraging ovarian health through diet, herbs, supplements and increased circulation to the reproductive system.

90 Days: The Cycle of an Egg

Many women who are having trouble getting pregnant have been told by their doctors that their eggs are not healthy, or that there eggs are &#8220;old&#8221;. The options usually given to these women include using an egg donor, IVF, or adoption. But what most women don&#8217;t know, is that there are things you can do to help support the health of the ovaries and eggs, but it must be done for at least 90 days to have an impact.During the cycle of an eggs journey towards ovulation there is a window of opportunity, a period of time when certain factors can affect the health of the eggs that are preparing for ovulation.The cycle of an egg in preparation for ovulation is around 90 days.Click to view largerDuring this 90 day period before an egg is ovulated, the eggs are changing and preparing for ovulation. At this time they are able to be affected, by both healthy or unhealthy influences. The eggs can be affected by:Blood FlowProper oxygenationHormonal BalanceNutritional intakeStressThese are the factors you&#8217;ll want to focus on when increasing the health of your eggs. Let&#8217;s look at each factor closer, and examine how you can have an impact on that area&#8230;

Blood Flow and Proper Oxygenation

Oxygen rich blood flow to the ovaries is essential for good egg health. Blood flow can decrease from lack of exercise, dehydration, and thick blood. To increase blood flow to the ovaries follow these suggestions:Get at least 8 8oz. glasses of pure water every day.Dehydration can cause your blood to become thick and decrease circulation in the body, as well as many other issues. Make sure to drink purified water that is NOT*bottled in plastic. An easy way to get a head start every morning, is to put a quart of water next to your bed when you go to sleep. You can then drink a quart of water upon rising and you are half way done with your water for the day.ExerciseFind something to do that includes movement, such as tennis, walking, running, dancing, or*fertility yoga. Exercise increases the blood flow in the body, brings fresh blood to all of the cells and helps to oxygenate the blood.Get Abdominal or Fertility MassageOne of the best therapies for increasing blood flow to the reproductive system is by massaging your uterus and ovaries. Massage helps to bring fresh, oxygenated blood to the ovaries and removes old stagnant blood. You can have a massage therapist perform abdomen massage or find a therapist who specializes in fertility or Maya abdominal massage. You can also learn how to applySelf Fertility Massage*and do it in the comfort of your own home. It is best done starting the day after your period has ended and continue all month long, practicing at least 4 times a week. If you are currently trying to conceive, perform the massage techniques from the day after your period has ended up until ovulation.

Hormonal Balance

Hormonal balance is essential for proper egg health. Due to environmental factors, stress, and modern diets more and more women are becoming hormonally imbalanced. If hormonal balance is off the eggs may not respond, the fertility cycle gets out of balance, and ovulation may not occur. An intricate hormonal symphony is at play every month in preparation and fulfillment of the fertility cycle. But there is good news. Balancing your hormones is possible. Here are some ways to help balance your hormones and nourish the endocrine system.Cleanse the system of excess hormonesUse the fertility superfood MacaReduce exposure to xenohormonesIf your FSH levels are high the herb Vitex has been shown to help support normal hormone levels

Nutrition

During this window of opportunity, what you are eating can also impact the health of your ovaries and eggs either positively or negatively. It&#8217;s up to you. The types of nutrients your eggs depend on are found in a diet dense in nutrition. Check out the*Nutrient Dense Fertility Diet*for a complete guide about eating for fertility and egg health. Here are some quick food suggestions for supporting egg health:

Top foods for egg health

Royal JellyMacaFertiliGreensBroccoliBerriesDark Leafy veggiesHalibutSalmonPumpkin seedsSesame seedsTurmericGinger

Foods that may damage egg health

CigarettesCaffeineAlcoholSugarNon-organic meats and dairySodaLow fat dietProcessed FoodsTrans FatsGMO Foods

Supplements

Take a Multivitamin

A major key to supporting egg health and preparing the uterine lining is to take a*prenatal multivitamin. Making sure your body has all of the nutrients necessary is a lot easier when you are taking a multivitamin. My favorites are the 100% whole food Fertile Woman One Daily Multi for preconception health and the prenatal multivitamin Baby and Me from Mega Food. Synthetic multivitamins won&#8217;t have the same effect as multivitamins made from whole foods. It is also a great idea to begin taking a multivitamin specific for fertility health, in preparation for pregnancy since there are specific nutrients needed by the embryo/fetus before pregnancy can even be detected.AntioxidantsAntioxidants are one of the most important components to having healthy fertility that every man and woman needs to focus on, especially if you are wanting to support your egg health.*Antioxidantshelp to protect the egg and sperm from free radical damage. Free radicals are able to damage both cell health and the cell&#8217;s DNA, this could have an effect on the ability to get pregnant, sustain a healthy pregnancy and the chances of possible birth defects. The ovum (egg) are one of the longest living cells in your body, as the years pass they become exposed and vulnerable to free radicals on daily basis. This adds up. Network Antioxidants was created by Dr. Lester Packer, the leading antioxidant expert in the United States. It contains all of the most important antioxidant nutrients in a capsule form which you can take one capsule, twice a day. This blend is great for both men and women and should be a part of everyone&#8217;s health program, especially for egg health.In addition to taking an antioxidant supplement blend, studies have shown that*CoQ10 Ubiquinol*supplementation improves egg health and fertilization rates, especially in women over 35. There are two forms of CoQ10, ubiquinone and Ubiquinol. CoQ10 starts off as ubiquinone and then is converted within the cell to the more powerful Ubiquinol. As a woman ages, her body&#8217;s ability to convert ubiquinone to Ubiquinol declines. Most all CoQ10 supplements available are in the form of ubiquinone. Ubiquinol is different in that it is the most biologically active form of coenzyme Q10 and does not need to be converted by the body. Ubiquinol is eight times more potent than ubiquinone. For women over the age of 35, CoQ10 Ubiquinol supplementation alongside an antioxidant blend, may greatly help to improve egg health over a few months time.L-arginineL-arginine is an amino acid that has been shown in studies to increase ovarian response, endometrial receptivity, and pregnancy rates in IVF patients who supplemented in large doses of L-arginine. (Published in Human Reproduction 1999).

Fertility Superfoods

Fertility superfoods*are nutrient dense foods that help to nourish the body with vitamins, minerals, antioxidants. One of my favorite ways to take fertility superfoods is to put them in*fertility smoothies.MacaMaca*is an incredible fertility super food. It helps to balance the hormones, but does not contain any hormones itself. It is able to do this by nourishing and balancing the endocrine system. This is essential in preparing for pregnancy and IVF because healthy hormonal balance greatly contributes to healthier eggs.Royal JellyRoyal Jelly is a fertility superfood which may help to increase the egg quality and quantities. Royal Jelly is the food that only the queen bee eats. What makes a queen bee the queen is eating*royal jellyexclusively. She was an ordinary bee and then she was chosen and fed royal jelly and became the queen bee who lays up to 2000 eggs a day. It should be taken for at least three months before natural conception or IVF procedures begin.Royal jelly is the Queen bee&#8217;s equivalent of hormonal stimulation. Take daily for best results.*Caution::*If you are allergic or think you are allergic to bee&#8217;s or bee products, do not take royal jelly.FertiliGreensFertiliGreens*is a nutrient rich green powder. It contains antioxidants, minerals, and proteins that help to alkalize the body and nourish your eggs. Take two teaspoons of the powder daily.To purchase a kit with these ingredients click here&#8230;

Stress

We live in a fast paced world, and being a woman today has many blessings, one of them being a professional life. But are we constantly trying to hurry up and rush things in order to meet all of our commitments?Dr. Allen Morgan and Dr. Douglas Rabin (reproductive medicine physicians) discovered that &#8220;stress also has a detrimental impact on fertility. Women who are constantly under stress produce prolactin, cortisol, and other hormones, which can interfere with or even block regular ovulation.&#8221;.The types of stress they are talking about range from traumatic, to less cataclysmic but still upsetting situations, such as an ongoing conflict at work.So, if you are trying to improve your egg health,*reducing your stress levels*should be a major focus in your life. How can this be achieved? Well, first it needs to become a priority. Book some quiet time in your calendar for yourself. During your &#8220;quite time&#8221; you could:Go for a walkTake a bubble bath (my favorite)Cuddle up with a good bookGet a professional massage or reflexology treatmentDrink some relaxing herbal tea, such as chamomile, kava kava, or peppermintPractice meditationGo to therapySee an NLP coachYou could also create a &#8216;stress support system&#8217; for yourself so you have a go to plan when things get stressful, and have habits already in practice so stress does not affect you as much when it does happen. This could be one or two things you do each day that become a habit. My current &#8216;stress support system&#8217; is daily meditation, weekly acupuncture, deep breathing and*EFT*as needed. There are many options to choose from, make yourself a priority and create a plan for yourself you can put into practice right away.&#8220;In a study of women who were not ovulating, one group received cognitive behavior therapy and the other group was just observed. 80% of the women who received cognitive behavior therapy started to ovulate again, as apposed to only 25% from the randomized observation group.&#8221;

Step-By-Step Guide to Supporting Your Egg Health

Since the cycle of an egg and our window of opportunity is 90 days this guide is laid out in a 90 day cycle.

Month One

1. Fertility cleanse2. Take Multivitamin3. Take Network Antioxidants4. Royal Jelly, Maca, FertiliGreens5. Eat the Fertility Diet6. Apply Fertility Massage (Don&#8217;t do while menstruating)

Month Two

1. Take Multivitamin2. Take Network Antioxidants3. Royal Jelly, Maca, FertiliGreens4. Eat the Fertility Diet5. Apply Fertility Massage (Don&#8217;t do while menstruating)6. Exercise

Month Three

1. Take Multivitamin2. Take Network Antioxidants3. Royal Jelly, Maca, FertiliGreens4. Eat the Fertility Diet5. Apply Fertility Massage (Don&#8217;t do while menstruating)6. ExerciseYou should continue all of the supplements until you are pregnant. Once pregnant, only take the Baby and Me Prenatal Multivitamin.

Summary

Supporting egg health is important for every woman who is preparing for conception, especially as we get older. There are many things you can do to help support and protect your egg health, but they must done consistently on a daily basis for at least 90 days to have the best effect. Here is a quick summary of how to support and protect egg health:1. Increase circulation to the reproductive system with massage, exercise and drinking water.2. Encourage hormone balance.3. Eat a nutrient dense diet and use supporting supplements such as antioxidants, multivitamin, L Arginine and fertility superfoods4. Create a &#8216;stress support system&#8217; to help you reduce stress and have a healthier response when stressful situations happen.Related ArticlesHow to Increase Your IVF Success Rate NaturallyFo-ti: Herb for Fertility LongevityAntioxidants and FertilityResearch Indicates That GMO Could Be a Cause of InfertilitySee All References

FERTILITY ISSUES

Absent PeriodBlocked Fallopian TubesBirth Control RecoveryCervical MucousEctopic PregnancyEndometriosisFSH FertilityHormone BalanceImprove Egg HealthIVF PreparationLow ProgesteroneLuteal Phase Defect40+ FertilityMen&#8217;s FertilityMenstrual HealthMiscarriage PreventionOvarian CystsPCOSPremature Ovarian FailureStress & FertilityTubal Ligation RemovalUnexplained InfertilityUterine FibroidsUterine Health

GETTING STARTED

Fertility Cleansing 101Eating for FertilityFertility Herb GuideJoin Our Fertility Community

PCOS

ENDOMETRIOSIS

MISCARRIAGE PREVENTION

IVF PREPARATION

40+ FERTILITY SUPPORT

RECENT POSTS

How Using Affirmations in Pregnancy Can Keep You Calm and CenteredUnderstanding the Risks of Hormonal Fertility TreatmentsHow to Boost Fertility with MassageNatural Treatments to Continue After Endometriosis Excision SurgeryHow to Make Maca Popcorn!

RELATED ARTICLES

Blocked Fallopian TubesFSH Levels and Your FertilityLuteal Phase Defect: Natural Treatment OptionsOvarian Cysts

FERTILITY RESOURCES

Fertility CommunityConsultationsVideosFertility ShopOvulation Calculator

FERTILITY PRODUCTS

Fertility CleanseFertility KitsFertility HerbsFertility SupplementsFertility Tools

COMPANY INFO

About UsContact UsNewsletter SignupPrivacy PolicyPress RoomYoutubeFBTwitterPinterestrssDisclaimer:*The information on Natural Fertility Info.com is provided for educational purposes only and is not intended to treat, diagnose or prevent any disease. The information on this website is not intended to replace a one-on-one relationship with a qualified health care professional and is not intended as medical advice. It is intended as a sharing of knowledge and information from the research and experience of Hethir Rodriguez and her community. We encourage you to make your own health care decisions based upon your research and in partnership with a qualified health care professional.* These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. If you are pregnant, nursing, taking medication, or have a medical condition, consult your physician before using this product.


----------



## Soanxious

I read that article a few weeks ago Becks, good info isn't it, I am going to start reflexology next week, where I will be going they help with fertility, so I spoke to the woman and she said she can see me next week :) I have ordered N-Acetyl cysteine also, and waiting to start that, I read this article. https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/n-acetyl-cysteine

I have started omega too :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes its really interesting isnt it! Gunna do all we can to give us the best chance. My diet hasnt been great lately and im now on the prenatals and will be getting the other supplements too. Must get more sleep too! On a good note we started Brooklyn on solids yest and he's lovin it! So funny watching him getting used to the spoon hes doing ever so well and wanting the whole jar/pot not just a few mouthfulls lol xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww bless, mashed up Banana with a little honey they love too.. My granddaughter started solids 3 weeks ago, she is eating everything lol. It's lovely watching them taste new things for the first time to see the facial expressions :) xx


----------



## Soanxious

This page is sounding a little sad... we need some positive vibes... some PMA is needed here... We will boost ourselves with vitamins and healthier living and Enjoy the BD and hopefully get our SHBFP's ... 

Positive Mental Attitude will help us all... :D

:hugs: too all that have recently had no bfp or chemicals/mc/mmc and lets get our heads screwed back on, put a smile on our faces and look forward..not back.

I am sprinkling this :dust: that's been sprinkled on me in other rooms.. im sharing the :dust: 

Lets make BABIES!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Hear hear Tanya I couldnt agree more! Wonder what Fi's hcg count was? Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah Becks... been wondering that myself, she was in a good mood in another room this morning, saying she had her results later... FX its all well.. I think it will be, her count was excellent for the dpo. :) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

It def was. Lets hope its great we need good news! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I tried to put my chart back done it 3 times but it still wont go right! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

I can see it, you need to remove some of the words though... the ** bit. are you able to change it to C now from F? x


----------



## Oasis717

Done it lol. Oh bugger think I have to change to celcius before it starts a new chart xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Lol.. oops.. oh well :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Changed it on ff and my ap but its still going to f when I click my chart. Not having much luck today lol xxx


----------



## Soanxious

maybe it will take a little while. email FF they are excellent and they can make adjustments on your acc. they did for me :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal looks like id on 7dpo:) really hope so xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh really? Will mail them thanks hun xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still here and still NO results:growlmad: my story:-

I was told after I had the blood test that it would be okay to phone the main gynae ward in town - I have been there far to many times for DNC etc etc! (I live in a small village).

So I phoned last night and had to wait for a call back - the sister in charge called me back and said I don't have any details on you who requested the bloods? - I told her my Dr so she said sorry as I'm not under them (EPAU) that only my Dr would have the results - What a load of [email protected]@@@@@S I know from previous times that it goes on a central data base and then gets sent where ever it needs to go.

Fast forward to this morning - I pop into my Drs to pick up a prescription (I have a slight water infection:wacko:) so whilst I am there I ask about my results - sorry not back yet - try again lunch time.

Phoned lunch time - sorry not back yet - most results don't come back until 2.00pm.:growlmad:

Phoned again after 2.00pm er there seems to a problem we have had all the bloods for today and yours is not amongst them:cry:

Typical looks like they have lost them again!!!!!!!!!

Got a phone call about 3ish the head receptionist thought I deserved an explanation - too right:growlmad:

What happens the blood is taken from the local hospital and each sample has a different barcode on it - except that the two bloods I have had taken recently had the same barcode on it - stupid Dr probably the same one who said 160 was low - okay so how does this help me - well your sample may have been disposed of :saywhat: can you leave it with me and I will see if I can phone the main hospital and see if your sample is maybe in the query box.

Do I have a choice - so now I have convinced myself the sample has been disposed of and working out a schedule so I can get to the hospital next week - bearing in mind kids/work I don't drive etc.:wacko:

The head receptionist phoned me back - THEY FOUND IT - NOT TESTED - NOT DISPOSED OF!:happydance: so now the next step is to have it tested (this afternoon) then the main hospital gets in touch with my village hospital who gets in touch with my Dr and FINALLY I get my results hopefully - so for now I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

OMG fi that's a nightmare!!! so what time do they close? x


----------



## garfie

So sad ladies 224 :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Is that not good Fi? I dont know much about nos other than they need to double xxx
Thanks Tanya ff fixed it for me already xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it's just a slow rise Fi or that at this point your blood was too old to get an accurate result, and that next time it's off the charts!


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal do you have any symptoms? ?:) xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Fi..... is that bad??? are you getting more done soon??? :hugs: xxx

Becks glad they sorted it out.. they are speedy and brilliant in all fairness :) xx


----------



## Oasis717

It waa super quick! Ive never e-mailed them before. No more having to convert temps:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just added my chemical chart to ff gallery. Sad to see all those mc charts. Wish there was no such thing as a mc! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah they are really quick.. and will be better not having to convert..

Yeah its upsetting having to add "another" Chemical/mc to the list.. sad seeing the list of them :( x


----------



## Oasis717

Sometimes you wonder if these early pregnancy tesrs are a good thing:( this period is bad. No where near as bad as my 12 week losses but heavier and more painful than usual. Dh has bought Brooklyn one of those large blow up toys with balls in. Baby can roll and chase and lay over it. Brooklyn is chasing it all over the front room lol. Hes up late tonight! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Sounds like Brooklyn is enjoying that. 

That's why I've made myself stop testing early. :nope: It is sad to add another to the list. 

As for symptoms, nothing I haven't had before in a pregnant or nonpregnant cycle. Haven't been noting very much since the points on FF seem to show I have a good chance of being pregnant every cycle when I pay attention to every little thing. Lol.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah they are heavier and painful more than a period.. :( it should ease soon im not going to be testing early again...xx Sounds like Brooklyn is having so much fun :D xx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal when will you be testing hun??? and GL :D x


----------



## Soanxious

My OH is tired from hard week of work. aww diddums.. muhahahah!!! he promised daily I want daily ;) xx


----------



## crysshae

Only if I miss AF. 

That's what my DH used to do a lot. He seems more in the mood lately though.


----------



## Soanxious

He's not saying no.. just saying he is tired.. so that's a good thing ;) lol

Oooooo when is AF due? xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's good! Lol.

May 1st going by FF's O date.


----------



## Soanxious

EEK thursday???? Im now feeling your waiting too!! my stomach sank when I noticed it was so far away.. looking at those temps LOL xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Temp fell today, so FF is most likely wrong on O date. My LP was 12 days last cycle. If I O'd on CD7, today would be 12 dpo. Thinking I'm gonna buy Vitex as it seems my hormones have changed drastically in the last few months.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry bout the temp drop Crystal:( im buying Vitex too along with Royal Jelly and coq10 and dhea, my lp is short after Brooklyn xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry about the temp drop Crystal... :(

I started taking vitex last yr when a midwife a friend of my sister mentioned it to me as it helped her and 3 of her colleagues get pregnant in late 30's early 40's :) she also mentioned don quai :) 

I have stopped taking it as I am ok with my cycle now..

I am currently taking CoEnzyme Q10 they turned up today holland and barratt are selling them for £21 for 30 2nd jar 1p so that was a bargain. Will start at 1 a day as some people say they can cause upset tummy etc. I am taking prenatal and Omega 3 6 9 and B vitamins.

Becks where have you found the DHEA which one have you got? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Was planning on getting all from h & b! I read it gives you stomach ache too xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Well they have the penny sale on at the moment.. not sure when it ends.. so best bargains around at mo xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah will be going into town to look Wednesday xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent! :) I ordered mine online when I saw the offer... took 3 days to turn up... x

We are still filling sanding and painting. my house is covered in white dust... we are grouchy dusty grubby and fed up.. can't wait to hoover..polish bath and cwtch up later with a little glass of wine and lemonade. :) just the one :D x


----------



## crysshae

I've been taking coq10, fish oil, and prenatals since January 2013 when getting ready to start trying. Coq10 will not cause upset tummy or skin rashes if it is good quality. Only poor quality tabs cause those problems.


----------



## crysshae

Oh and added royal jelly and OvaBoost February of this year.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh excellent, well so far so good with my version. :) x


----------



## Left wonderin

Anyone know if you can take any of the supplements while BF ?


----------



## Soanxious

Im not sure, I think most say not suitable... maybe ask a pharmacist? x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal thats really good to know xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I was looking at the ova boost.. will it increase the quality of eggs? x


----------



## Oasis717

I think it does Tanya i was thinking of getting that xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry af got you Crystal. Think mine is finally slowing. Been awful:( xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Where is the best place to buy ovaboost? OH had a shock yesterday when he realised how much I had been spending in supplements. I said I know, I don't buy clothes and girlie things I buy supplements and pregnancy tests. :( He felt a bit sad for me, so he is treating me to getting my hair done this week..that will be nice.. and he took me out for Sunday lunch down the sea side.. a place called "The Captains Wife" it was delicious. :) Onto more BD later.. I said once daily and double on a Sunday haha!xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol you go girl!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Tanya! 

Ovaboost is supposed to increase egg quality. I've been on it about 3 months now, so I should have good eggs, but now my cycles are screwy. :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Hope its just a blip Crystal and they settle down. Will def be getting some Ovaboost xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Vitex should sort that out Crystal :) Its a wonder pill so many women say has helped them :D

When you find best on Ovaboost deal Becks let me know :D I will look around too but still decorating so back n forth here. x

I am CD11 EWCM and test getting darker on opk. Will do another test tonight and tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







opk280414.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Just got back from scan - they did an abdominal scan and they could see a nice thick endometrial lining which means I am in the early stages of pregnancy:happydance:

BUT I had to have another HCG drawn and subject to what this result is - I will know clearer by this evening:- a drop - BAD NEWS, a raise BETTER NEWS, double or triple I'M PREGNANT ANOTHER DAY!

So I guess I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi that is wonderful news :) but more waiting poor you !! You deserve an award for waiting ! Still have everything here crossed for you . Even Sean !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Fi that is great news about the lining and I too am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxx

Regina I love that pic.. aww bless.. xxx

I was just reading something and I thought I would share it here to give us all hope xxx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ter-Clemency-discuss-SECOND-miracle-baby.html


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow she looks fantastic ! Thanks for sharing and her daughter is a doll !! Can't stop thinking about Fi hope the results are in soon . Can't imagine how she is feeling waiting .


----------



## Soanxious

Oh yeah she is blooming.. and her daughter is so adorable with those chubby cheeks.. lol x

Yeah a nervous time, a nervous weekend no doubt for Fi :( xx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Becks.

Fi - I hope the numbers have quadrupled! 

Lovely article, Tanya. Do you know what the best brand of Vitex is? I'm researching but would like to get it quickly too. 

Regina - Sweet pic!


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, trying to keep up with all your news. 
Tanya - yes it is all very expensive buying it all https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/fairhaven_health_ovaboost_for_women
Sounds lovely of your OH treating you.
It was my 44th birthday Sunday and I had a girly night out in York but went over the top with alcohol so was totally shattered Sunday lol. 
How are the healthy eating/getting fit going? 

DH went back today but is on leave the next shift. Fi - have you had any news yet, waiting is so frustrating. Hope you have good news hun.

Sorry I haven't commented on everyone but will try to catch up. xx


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal the one I use is Holland and Barratt, I would take a look online and see what has the best reviews if your going to buy it offline, I will ask around for you... :) It is called angus castus also... so maybe look for it under the herbal name. xx

Hi Jo!!! :D Happy Belated Birthday!! Glad you had a nice time, bet the headache was awful but worth it haha!!! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Just watching Sky News and they are saying that there are kids aged 5 IN SCHOOL still wearing nappies due to parents being lazy and not toilet training them.. What the hell!!!! That is not special needs children but 5 upwards in school wearing nappies due to parents not teaching them the toilet...


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Tanya - I was poorly all day the day after. Felt so rough. As I don't go out/drink very often, I went slightly overboard, especially as we started at 10.30 am!! Blimey. Won't be doing that again in a hurry. OPK looking good hun, won't be long now for you. I saw Kate on the news about her pregnancy, hope for us all. Also the article about kids wearing nappies, shocking.


----------



## Soanxious

I can't remember the last time I went out or the last time I had a few drinks and had a hangover :( Im so boring!!!!

Yes shocking about the nappies, such lazy parenting!!!

And Beautiful to see Kate blooming.. she looks so young too!! x


----------



## garfie

Not good news ladies dropped from 224 to 176!!!!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Fi I am so sorry :hugs: xxxxx I really am :cry: xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Fi I'm heartbroken for you :( life is so shitty sometimes !


----------



## josie1234

Aw Fi, big hugs hun. I am so sorry. xxx

Tanya - boring is good  I don't know how I used to do it, in the military I used to drink a lot, I can't do it anymore, takes me 3 days to recover. It's not big and not clever (but seems like a good idea at the time).


----------



## josie1234

Yes it is lazy parenting. Kate does look young. It just shows you though, she went through a lot and eventually it all worked out for her.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I used to be able to drink, now I have a sniff of alcohol and I feel drunk so it's no good me going out..lol :) x


----------



## Soanxious

My opk is getting a bit darker this evening, will test again tomorrow, maybe ov tomorrow evening? Hope so :D x
 



Attached Files:







opk1280414.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 1









opk2280414.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dancareoi

Fi, keeping everything crossed for you.

Regina, lovely picture!

Jo, belated birthday wishes.

Becks, try vitamin B6 to improve LP, must be 50mg pils which can't be bought in normal shop as they are only 10mg usually.

My mom ordered mine online from a company who are based in Jersey, sorry but i don't know their name. Can find out for you if you want though.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh acne look who is sitting all on her own :) she is so cute xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Fi. :hugs:

Ordered Vitex and B6. Should've ordered the B6 a month or two ago when I first said I was going to. 

That being said, after my research today...it may have been partly my fault my cycle went crazy. I ran out of magnesium a few weeks ago and forgot to order more. Then ran out of fish oil a couple weeks ago and keep forgetting to pick it up. Well...magnesium regulates estrogen and fish oil does too. 

Also, royal jelly can add to estrogen. I was still taking it while missing the others. So...since my body was used to all those things together and I stopped the regulators abruptly, I probably caused an estrogen overflow. :nope: Dummy me!

I ordered my mag and fish oil with the B6 and Vitex.


----------



## Soanxious

Aww look at that smile because she is sitting up aww x

The vitex is brilliant stuff... hope that and your other pills sort your cycle Crystal. :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Ive missed loads in one day lol. I havent had a drink in over two years now! Since April 2012 ive either been pregnant or ttc. What a long time to not even drink a drop! Xx
Fi im so v v v sorry I really am. I know exactly how you feel. Im still grieving ova this last loss. You wonder how many more you can go through:( xxxx
Lisa Caitlin looks gorgeous as always. Would love the name of the company thanks. Will be so hard preventing not trying but I know my body needs to be ready so wait we must xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Think I got my Pos OPK.. my left ovary popped last night I had a shooting pain and pop.. happens now and again.. does it happen to anyone else? x
 



Attached Files:







OPK290414.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









OPK2904141.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josie1234

What does that mean Tanya? OPK looks pos hun.

Becks - I hope you are ok, big hugs. I really hope that you get your sticky bean soon. Miracles do happen, look at Brooklyn. Your heart must melt every time you look at him.

One of my friends who was away with me at weekend has to go for tests today, she is only mid-late 30's and is struggling ttc. She has no children. So I really feel for her. I have told her to keep me informed of her tests.

I was feeling really good yesterday and went to gym and last night I was awake from 3 am-4.30 am. My sinuses were really painful, headache, sore throat so I have had to ring in sick. I am laid in bed typing this. Took Sudafed but not clearing it. Lazy day in bed then.

Lisa - Caitlin is growing so fast, so proud that she is sitting up, she looks so chuffed. 

Fi - how are you hun?

Crystal - how are you?

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## josie1234

Looks like another long cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Some women feel ovulation, I sometimes feel a pop and a burning sensation, I think it was what happened last night to me. Does not happen all the time. Maybe I laid a chickens egg haha!

Oh I hope your friend has some good news.

Not nice feeling so rough.. I was all bunged up a few weeks back... horrid.. hope you feel better soonx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo. I am so grateful and blessed to have my children. I hope your friend has success with tests etc. So hard:( Life is cruel sometimes but hopefully there is a rainbow at the end for everyone. Xxx
Tanya I get cramps with o but not a pop! Pos opk though. Im not using them til we try in July cause they just stress me out! So ff will just have my temps and cm to go on xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah it happens now and again I have felt it.. but not for a long time, I remember when I was younger I felt it pop I always knew when I was ovulating. Just been reading up on it and a lot of women do too.. :)

I understand what you mean about not testing not ttc for now. I felt like that in Oct :( just start again when you're ready :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Thought I would share beginning of ferning with my saliva microscope.

I got pos opk this morning.
 



Attached Files:







salivatest1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

My middle daughter is moving to Zante May 26th for the summer :cry:
 



Attached Files:







kasha.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

She is lovely, Tanya! I know you'll miss her, but what a great experience for her.

Jo - Hope you feel better soon. 

Fi - :hugs:

Becks - I ordered my B6 on Amazon. Maybe they have it on the uk Amazon site...


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal, yes she will love it and experience will be amazing, but I will be worrying non stop as it's a rushed thing... :(

Im taking Vitamin B complex... https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=60


----------



## Left wonderin

So she will have a ball my sister did a summer there and loved it ! She also came home in one piece ;) lol 

Becks hope your doing ok xxxxx 
Jo it is looking like a long one again ... Do you think long is becoming your normal ?? 
Cry nearly b'ding time again for you ..................
So what is ferning ??? 

AFM took Sean swimming this morning , he loved it :) has been in great form all day but think that has alot to do with the BIG clear out he had this morning ;) lol .......


----------



## Soanxious

Im hoping she enjoys it... :)

Ferning is what happens during ovulation when you use a microscope, I used a saliva microscope.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ovulation-Microscope-Re-useable-Saliva-Fertility/dp/B0026RNRTQ

:)


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Yep. Came up quick this time around. So cool Sean loved swimming. Did you get pictures?


----------



## Soanxious

I bet Sean loved swimming, my kids used to :) we cant take cameras in swimming pools in Wales :(

I got my deffo Pos OPK.. 6 hours after the other one.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







opk3290414.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

So are you tryin this month ? If so you better get busy girl as that is a positive :) the eggie is on its way ................ Oooooh exciting .....


----------



## Soanxious

Yes hun... :) I've got my whip out ready! :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol go get him !!!!


----------



## Soanxious

hahahaha!! :haha:

I will be like :bunny: :headspin: :devil: :dance:

And if it was a No I would be like :brat:

LOL


----------



## dancareoi

Soanxious said:


> hahahaha!! :haha:
> 
> I will be like :bunny: :headspin: :devil: :dance:
> 
> And if it was a No I would be like :brat:
> 
> LOL

:sex::sex:


----------



## dancareoi

Becks the company is called Healthspan - www.healthspan.co.uk . They do 360 tablets for £8.95. 

They do loads of different things


----------



## dancareoi

garfie said:


> Not good news ladies dropped from 224 to 176!!!!:cry::cry::cry:

So sorry Fi, somehow missed a few posts. Sending lots of hugs your way. Life is cruel sometimes. Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

It is so shocking to me how many of us had chemical pregnancies this month! :cry: Seriously, enough is enough. I hope everyone is healing and moving forward. It is so difficult. 

As far as the supplement conversation... I am on SO many supplements, mostly to help reduce the risk of preeclampsia when I do become pregnant. But, I am a super fan of baby aspirin and L-arginine for building a thick lush uterine lining for implantation, and COQ10 and DHEA for egg quality. COQ10 is really expensive, but many studies show it does help. DHEA made my hair and face oily, but multiple studies show that it can help egg quality as well. 

AFM: Things are crazy! I found out last week that the sperm donor I have been using is under investigation by the cryobank because there was a report of a 20 month old boy that has reported to have developmental and growth delays. YIKES! There has been genetic testing done on this child and nothing is coming back as a genetic link to the issues, but it has caused me to make a decision to change my sperm donor. This is not an easy decision since I have an emotional attachment to the donor because I used this donor with my Angel Luke. However, I do not feel comfortable knowing this information and moving forward....always wondering. It is possible that he also has a blood clotting disorder that exacerbated my blood clotting issue that caused growth delays with Luke. I'll never know. However, changing sperm donors and moving on to using an egg donor are both additional risks in developing preeclampsia in my future pregnancy. A LOT to think about!!! 

I have started the process of choosing my egg and sperm. It is crazy. First off, no girl looks like me. I don't care if I look at a million girls, no one will be me. But, looking at physical attributes, education, and medical history, I feel that I have chosen the egg. :thumbup:

So here's where it gets even crazier. The sperm. Since I couldn't find a girl that looked like me, I thought I would try to find a boy that looked like me. I am blond hair, big blue eyes, and full lips. When I plug in my list of preferred items to try to get a boy that looks like me, I got a list of 9. There are several different formulations of "specimens" when you are going through this process, and you order the type of preparation based on the type of procedure you are going to have. I would order the IVF formulation. The only donor that met all of my criteria and that is available in the right formulation is the same donor that a close friend of mine used!!! CRAZY! By the way, her daughter has big blue eyes and full lips and is absolutely adorable. 

The fact is, regardless of what donor I choose, there are "donor siblings" out there. In fact, people register on a donor sibling website and often travel to meet each other if that is something that the child wants to do. So, I have the opportunity to give my child a half-sister. My friend is single too and we started this journey together. We both want to find a great man and get married someday, but have both decided to start our families on our own. We actually were pregnant at the same time. After I lost Luke, I even spent the night in the hospital with her while she was in labor. We have a special friendship. We have talked in great detail about how this would be, and honestly, we are both excited. I have consulted 2 psychologists who both feel like it is a positive thing for the children. Having a sense of belonging in the world is very important, and these children would have a special genetic bond.

SO, I think I have decided on the egg and the sperm. I am going to sit on this decision and see how I feel. My friend is so excited that this may actually happen. We will continue to discuss the option. But, I am excited. I will start this process with my next AF.:happydance:


----------



## crysshae

I think that would be so cool! Gave me chills reading your post.


----------



## Soanxious

dancareoi said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha!! :haha:
> 
> I will be like :bunny: :headspin: :devil: :dance:
> 
> And if it was a No I would be like :brat:
> 
> LOL
> 
> :sex::sex:Click to expand...

Im such a bad person... I have used him.. he is now asleep.. and im wide awake :winkwink:


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks Crystal! And, also....we would be completely honest with the kids. And, if they didn't want a relationship, we wouldn't push it. We have talked about a lot of these things. But, it's kinda like pre-marital counseling. You can discuss a bunch of things, but you never know what it will be like until you are in it. 

I know it is a lot to take in. I appreciate your kind thoughts!


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle.. OMG that is so amazing!! This was meant to be... I am like.. wow!! How lovely would that be for the children too... knowing they have a half sibling later on in life too... I love the idea.. it has to work.. why? because its so amazing!!! and you deserve it.. I can see this little one now.... Go make the Baby!!! Im so excited for you!!!! :D x


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks Tanya! Your words are so kind! I am hopeful that this is meant to be. A few more weeks and we shall see!


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle that is amazing. Obviously meant to be. This is a sign I think. Wow what a journey you have been on. 

Lol at Tanya.

I again am wide awake at 3. Still feeling very rough. Sinuses still sore and under left eye is swollen. May have to go to doctors today as sudafed (which normally shifts it) doesn't seem to be working. Another day off work today. I will be on beans on toast at this rate. As I am on casual contract I don't work I don't get paid. And also with the school hols I had to give up a few shifts.


----------



## crysshae

I hope you feel better very soon, Jo. Have you ever tried a Neti pot?


----------



## josie1234

No Crystal what is it?

My temp at 3 was 35.3 so I have discarded it


----------



## josie1234

Crystal I am not very knowledgeable in charts but your cycle length and lp seems to vary. I can't remember if you are taking anything to help your cycles


----------



## josie1234

Mind you I think it is LP that is the important figure, am I right and as long as it is over 10 days then that is important. Am I right?

Forgot to update you all on my friend. Not good news. She was told ) - in her words'Results were bad and my eggs are running out and shit quality! It couldn't be any worse!!!!!! Can't have ivf only with a doner or adoption and I don't want any of those. The doctor just said fsh was too high. It's as though I've got the eggs of someone much much older!!!'


----------



## crysshae

You fill a Neti pot with a solution of warm water and salt/baking soda mixture (can be bought in packets for correct ratio) and rinse your sinuses with it - goes in one side of nose and out the other. Helps clean them out before they get bad. If you're swelling right now you're probably in need of an antibiotic but a Neti pot could help after you're cleared up.

My follicular phase and LP have been 13-14 days for most of the last year. Just over the last few months things have gone wonky. 

So sorry about your friend. I hope she gets her miracle.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal I Google it before I read your reply. I also had a go with a syringe type implement (well something I use to decorate cakes lol but it's not too thin). Read that it was cooled boiled water and salt so had a go. Blimey it was horrible, I was nearly sick. But if it works then great. I will do it again later. Another day of rest. I might ring doctors later.

Your LP sounds ok. I don't know about anyone else but I get frustrated when the cycles are different. And yes, I do believe that longer cycles are going to the norm for me now. 

With ref to my friend, thanks. She is not going to put herself through the stress of ttc so is going to get know with living her life.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. Just spotting now so almost ova. Trying to be v positive and back on the diet and exercise. Thanks for the link Lisa thats great:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Is it 200mg coq10 I need? That website does 60 caps for 24.95 xx


----------



## Soanxious

Jo, I suffer with my sinuses and have infections too.. so I use this, they are EXCELLENT!! https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/n...aign=Product?gclid=CKy0l-fzh74CFbLItAodVXsApg


But sounds like you have infection and the dr's may tell you off for waiting so long, they do tell me off... oops 

So sorry to hear about your friend :( x


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I bought 120mg and starting off with 1 daily, some women take 400mg a day some take 100mg... im just sticking to 120mg for first 2 weeks and may increase after that... :)


----------



## crysshae

Hope you feel better Jo. It's not the most pleasant experience, but it does help. I had to do it daily when pregnant with DS5. Baking soda mixed with the salt helps keep it from burning. 

Becks - Like Tanya said, lots of women take 400 to 600 mg per day. I was taking 400. Dropped to 200 since Ovaboost has CoQ10 in it also.


----------



## Soanxious

Im taking my 120 as I am normally really sensitive to meds.. im struggling taking 1 vitamin B complex..if I take 2 it kills my stomach lining... :)


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. Couldn't get an appointment with doctor today. See how I feel tomorrow. Let's hope I don't wake up at 3 again. It is hard and expensive taking the different meds. I hope everyone is having a good week, nearly the weekend x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls ive got a well sensitive stomach cant take ibruprofen it kills my stomach! So will start off on a low dose I think xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully get seen soon Jo... :(

Me too becks, I get the coated baby aspirin and take it with meals and it still gives me indigestion. :(


----------



## Left wonderin

This page now looks like a supplement support group , either that or a chemist convention ! How is everyone ? Sparkle I'm so excited for you :) I am a firm believer in Faith and what is ment to be will be . Sounds to me like your on route to something wonderful :) I'm so excited for you on this journey :) 

Ladies if I wanted to improve egg quality what would I take ?


----------



## Soanxious

Left wonderin said:


> This page now looks like a supplement support group , either that or a chemist convention ! How is everyone ? Sparkle I'm so excited for you :) I am a firm believer in Faith and what is ment to be will be . Sounds to me like your on route to something wonderful :) I'm so excited for you on this journey :)
> 
> Ladies if I wanted to improve egg quality what would I take ?

LOL are you kidding? a page or two back supplements is all about getting better egg quality.. that's what we were talking about lol... will go back n list it..


----------



## Left wonderin

Tired new mum brain lol ......... Ill go back and check it out thanks so ..... And tut tut wearing your oh out ;) lol ......... Come on eggie meet that sperm !


----------



## Soanxious

Co Enzyme Q-10
Omega 3
Im taking those.. but Ovaboost is supposed to help also...

plus im taking Vitamin B complex - Baby Aspirin - prenatals. :)

I think I have ovulated a Chicken egg this cycle, between the pop the stabbing pain and burning all on left hand side...this ov is painful!

Its ok hun.. thats why it sounded like a chemist here we were talking about pills then sinuses :D


----------



## Left wonderin

And most can be gotten from health food stores ?


----------



## Soanxious

I got mine from holland and barrett health food store, but ovaboost is online. So yes most items at your local health food store, but will have to check what you can take when BF as some items you can't take at the same time..


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks so .. I prob won't start taking them just yet , might give my body a little more time to recover !! Its tempting though !


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and I guess to make a baby you need to be b'ding ! No nooky for me at the moment :( me and oh are on totally different schedules and never in bed awake at the same time ! I do last feed , he does first ( only bottle in the day ) .............


----------



## Soanxious

Ah yes the BD is the main bit there.... well unless you ask him to deposit some into a mooncup/soft cup and you can insert and carry on with your daily duties.. hahaha!! I have been laying down for minimum of hour afterwards then using mooncup with small amount of conceive plus and inserting that so I dont lose any :spermy: I can keep that in for around 12 hours then.. adding some extra chance... im desperate and trying anything at moment.. plus its a lot less messy this way.... TTC is such a messy thing lol.


----------



## Soanxious

The saliva microscope does work.. here was my ferning today... 12.30am 

Battery running low so had to angle the one part to take a photo.. cool isn't it.. will buy new batteries tomorrow and see if its still ferning..
 



Attached Files:







ferning.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sparkle125

Regina and Jo: Thanks for the kind words ladies! I certainly hope that this is a sign and that this is meant to be. All I have at this point is Faith...and Hope.

AFM: I did go ahead and pay for a photo matching service with the sperm bank today. They will take a look at my photo and compare it to all of the donors that meet my criteria to see who most resembles me. Again, since I can't find an egg donor that looks like me, maybe I can feel more confident with a sperm donor that looks like me. I am most curious to know where my current candidate falls on the list. It should take a few days to get back the results. Quite honestly, I don't think that this will change my decision, but I still thought it would be interesting information to know seeing how not all of the guys put adult photos on the site, so I am working with minimal information. We'll see!!!


----------



## Soanxious

I never realised sperm and egg donor companies gave so much info.. that is really good.. being able to choose one that will hopefully look like you.. would be cool to see where the person you think you may of chosen comes too on the list..

In another way..its like husband hunting... without the marriage, for we normally look at partners with visions of what our children will look like.. exciting times...

What happens when you use donors? do they get info on if they have been used? if it was successful? the sex and dob of baby etc? what about the child when it is older..is it allowed to search for the donor? I know nothing in it.. x


----------



## Oasis717

Wow Sparkle thats so exciting!! Wishing you the v v best of luck xxxx
Ok so bd resumed today as no more spotting and im a randy mare already lol. The whole point of not ttc is NOT to deposit any :spermy: in my cervix:) I think we need to practice the art of not ttc :wacko: xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

lol... Becks... you will be pregnant doing your trying NOT to conceive that way!! :D x


----------



## Oasis717

lol I know how rubbish are we!! Couple of recent pics to share:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







100_1718.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Oasis717

xx
 



Attached Files:







100_1685.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

Aww they are lovely pics Becks.. you're right about your DH having a Danny Dyer look about him.. Very ruggish and handsome.. and your son is spitting image of him :D

Hey we never see you!! :D


----------



## Oasis717

aw thanks Tanya:) I know dh said to me when Brooklyns older he'll think I didn't exist lol. I HATE having my pic taken, feel so fat atm too. But I will get dh to take one I need to be in some! xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Casey def takes after me lol xx
 



Attached Files:







100_1726.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya: Yes this whole process is very interesting. When you go on the website, you are able to view tons of information. You are also able to view childhood photos for all and adult photos for some donors. They break down their physical attributes in great detail. Shape, size, set, color, darkness of eyes, etc. Same for hair, ears, mouth, face shape, body build, etc. I am also able to view educational history, GPAs, test scores, etc. I am also able to see a very detailed medical history of not only the donor but their extended family with information on physical attributes for them too. It is TONS of information to sift through. 

Yes, some sperm donors do agree to be contacted by the child at age 18. It's odd that it does not work that way with the egg donors since none of them have that as a part of their profile. I did choose a sperm donor that allowed contact. I feel that this is a choice for my future child, and I wanted to make that option available if they chose to make contact in the future. I can find out if pregnancies have been reported, but as you can imagine, not all people call back to report. They don't tell you the boy/girl ratio.

It is quite the process. It is a little strange at first, but I try to take the emotion out of it and handle it like a business transaction. Although, it is obviously an emotional process. It will be a few days until I get the results of the "face match." We'll see! Thanks for your questions! I am happy to share!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh he is so adorable :) he is a handsome little fella :D

Yes you need to be in some shots so kids can look back on them :D x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxI look ten stone heavier in pics lol and my god I take the most awful pic! Of course dh the boys AND Georgia 13 are all incredibly photogenic its just me!xxxJust had to add this one I love it, it's my fav:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







100_1651 (2).jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle that is so interesting, and to be honest it gives you so much more to chose from so you have a lot more input into the outcome of what your child may look like and personalities etc.. that is great.!!

My kids follow the dad's in one way or another...my son is a clone of his dad..yet he does not see him... he walks the same runs the same grunts the same, same facial expressions etc.. all that and not spending time with his dad it shows how much is in fact in your genes :D

It is a very interesting scenario.. very interesting indeed.. im so excited for you to get the results :D x


----------



## Soanxious

Oh that photo is just so adorable look at Brooklyns big eyes!!! so sweet... Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo broody!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

It wont be long for you Tanya! Got a really good feeling for you this month:) funny isn't it Casey is so like me but Brooklyn is the spit of Adam when he was a baby. xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

That's lovely.. my Eldest looks like me and my son does but middle one is spitting image of my SISTER!! haha!


----------



## josie1234

Lovely photos Becks. 

Sparkle very interesting and good to have choice. Good luck hun


----------



## dancareoi

All mine look like their dad!

Eoin (3, nearly 4) is the spit of Daniel (12) at his age. I was just looking at a photo of Daniel when he was about 3-4 and its just like Eoin!



Becks, DH looks rather yummy!!! Brooklyn is so cute and casey looks lovely too. A lovely looking family you have.

Sparkle, there seems a lot to think about but I like the idea of your future child being your friends little girls sibling.

Tanya, hoping the egg and sperm have met. Sounds like a film 'when eggie met spermy!'

Fiona, hope you are taking carexx


----------



## Soanxious

When eggy met spermy hahahaha!! :haha:

Im hoping I do manage to make at least one baby Becks xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) Becks you hubby is a fine thing :) if ya ever get sick of him send him my way ;) lol ... And Brooklyn is so so like his daddy :) Casey is adorable too :) get in the photos lady or in years to come you will regret it , I'm sure you are beautiful :) 

Sparkle the whole process sounds amazing from begining to end. Can't wait to share your very special journey with you :) 

So everything crossed for you this months . So when do you expect out Tww to begin ??


----------



## Soanxious

FF gave me my crosshairs :) I am currently 3dpo.. and I got plenty of BD in so stand a good chance.. we put 110% into it this month.. if it does not work then I am going back to not telling him as much as i did this month ie my fertile days,temps,ferning etc as this month was the first month I got him fully involved :)

Now I just have to tell myself... *DO NOT TEST UNTIL AF DUE!!* x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you for your lovely words ladies:) I must admit I'm v proud of them all and Regina that did make me lol! I am a lucky girl although he tells me he's the lucky one:) Xxxxxx
Rooting for you Tanya xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes Tanya dont test early! try and be strong xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Im going to try not to test until af date honestly... dont know what I will do if i get tons of symptons though.. but I wont be testing 7 8 9 and possibly 10 dpo for definite. x

I was reading up on Q-10 on how it is helpful for women who have mc. if you google it lots of info comes up on how it helps :) x

ps now that you don't seem to be practicing the NON ttc when will you be testing? lol


----------



## Oasis717

Lol we aim to be better at not ttc nearer to o! Im about 9/10 days away going by my other cycles. I bet you test if you get symptoms lol xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Im going to try not to.. at this moment in time I am thinking AF due date. :) but subject to change ...I want to be so strong this time.


----------



## Left wonderin

So .... Step away from the tests !!!! Ill help keep ya strong . Two weeks waiting ???? How hard can it be lol.......


----------



## Soanxious

*Very Hard!!* lol... thanks :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Give any tests you have to oh to hide !


----------



## Oasis717

I'd find them lol. Purposefully not bought any opks or hpts! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I have 4 superdrug and 1 digital... pointless taking them away from me.. I live to close to the shops :( xx has to be pure willpower.


----------



## Left wonderin

Willpower it is so !!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh just noticed you got your crosshairs :) late the waiting begin :)


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah I got them this morning... 3dpo.. EEK!!! runs around decorating to take mind off TWW.... If I dont get a sticky bean this cycle I don't know what Im gonna do :( x


----------



## crysshae

I missed all those gorgeous pics yesterday! Just precious Becks! Good luck not TTCing. Lol!

Tanya - You can do it! I have for a few months now and am glad to have not wasted all that money.

Regina - Have you talked to DH about trying again yet?

Fi - How are you?

Lisa - Caitlin is a cutie.

Jo - Hope you're doing well.

Jenn - That is very interesting stuff. I hope you find the perfect donor. 

Started B6 when it arrived on Wednesday. Got my Vitex yesterday and started it. So here I go.


----------



## Left wonderin

So if it doesn't work this cycle ... You will be sad :( but then you will get up dust yourself off and try again :) 

Cry nope not yet ! We are going on holiday to Italy for 11 days next Saturday . Oh is representing Ireland in the world agility competition so me and Sean are going along to cheer him on . I'm thinking ill start the conversation , plant the seed so to speak over a glass of wine ;) lol .... No rush not going to try until late summer anyhow . I have a few months yet to convienced him .


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I know I so need to have the willpower....

I feel like im always dusting myself down lately.. since October i've been pregnant 4 times... :( and my oct one I lost would be born june 17th :( x


----------



## Left wonderin

So that is very hard . And very unfair, cruel .... You have an inner strength xxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun... im just emotional past few days.... I finished off the painting of my living room today to take my mind off things.. will start decorating kitchen after bank holiday weekend... that will take a week or 2 as all walls need to be prepped due to there being a slanted dado rail there.. so need to remove all that and fill it... then sand it.. I have plenty to do to keep me busy... and to stop me poas lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal hope it works! Got three packs of Pregnacare yest for a tenner in Asda so wont be running out. Wonder why I get ewmc so far before o? Same every month starts around cd 8 along with my huge libido rise lol. Oh well guess thats just how my body works. Tanya we are decorating the kitchen atm. Its a large kitchen diner so taking a while. I know how you feel but Reginas right you are strong. You can do it and we are all right behind you xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

We have finished the living room..I just need to gloss.... we are putting blinds up now.. OH is in such a stroppy mood today wish he would just get lost.. as im not feeling like putting up with much crap today lol...

My kitchen is a Kitchen Diner too..and is painted the most horrible blood red.. and I need to get it white... arghh!!! x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope youre feeling better now Tanya. I should be sleeping but am watching a great series on Netflick. We like dark colours our front room is a deep scarlet and we have one black wall in the kitchen and the rest grey with silver picture frames etc. It looks really good but not everyone likes dark colours! I hate the smell of paint so we always buy Breatheasy by crown but even that smells to me lol. Yuk xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I like dark colours too.. but not chocolate brown thrown on a wall with streaks and runs and in silk lol... it was horrific!! and the blood red out kitchen is gross because it is not painted properly, she literally SLAPPED the paint on... ew!! I have got a before and after pic of lounge.. just painting the living room hall stairs landing and small bedroom cream.. will do kitchen up as 60's retro with Volkswagen wallpaper and doing it up funky.. bedrooms are not too bad so they can be last.. :) I love colour on a feature wall... im going to buy a bold wallpaper for the living room main wall :D

I currently have a deep purple feature wall in my bedroom and other 3 white :) x
 



Attached Files:







livingroom1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









livingroom2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soanxious

This is what previous people called decorating!!!

And this is going on feature wall in Kitchen/diner :D all other walls white :)
 



Attached Files:







Kitchen1yuk.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5









volkswagenwallpaper.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

I have had to chop down almost 4ft of grass and kill all the weeds and moss that suffocated the lawn... so this is it after a cut with weedkiller doing it's job...

Front garden
 



Attached Files:







frontgarden1.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 3









frontgarden2.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

Same but back garden had longer grass... so killed the weeds and the moss... so its horrible and dead..just got to wait for grass to grow...GREEN lol.

Yes that is a cemetery behind the back wall lol
 



Attached Files:







backgarden1.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 3









backgarden2.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

I LOVE the wallpaper for your kitchen . Want a picture when its finished :) bet it will be amazing .


----------



## Left wonderin

I treated myself to two new fancy nursing bras . They were 50 euro each ! When buying them I was thinking am I nuts ! How long more will I be nursing for . Decided to go for it as I'm hoping they will come in useful again n the future :) granny knickers well and truley put to rest now thank god !!


----------



## Soanxious

I shall do a before and after photo Regina :D x

Crikey how much??????????

[email protected] knickers put to rest ;)


----------



## dancareoi

A few months ago we swapped our playroom and dining room round. We haven't got round to decorating the new dining room yet so this is our current decoration!



We have recently got planning permission (on appeal) to turn our current double garage into a room and build a new detached garage to the side with a bigger drive. I am also having a new kitchen and maybe knocking a door through from kitchen to play room. also putting eldest dd into current spare room which she wants pink, so lots of decorating will be needed here!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance that sounds like a big job !! I love decorating :) my next mission is our spare room/ office is turning into a playroom/ office to accommodate LO toy collection as they grow !! Have to get the colour charts out :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lovin the pics Tanya great to see before and after. House looks lovely. Must take some pics of the garden when dh finishes it:) God ladies its hard work atm Brooklyn is super fast now and has a Playpen aversion so im chasing him all over the show. When does it get easier lol. On the plus side he loves all the food we give him and hes slept right through since 7 weeks so i mustn't grumble! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dh would LOVE that wallpaper! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

7 weeks ! Sean is heading for 11 weeks and no sign of the night feeds ending ! They appear to be his favourite and the times heats most !! Sounds like you have your hands full lol ...


----------



## Oasis717

He will get there:) yes it was only 6 hours at 7 weeks he does 12 now but oh boy does he make up for it in the day! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I love seeing before and after pics.. :)

It's nice when they sleep through the night :)x


----------



## crysshae

Lovely home Tanya. It'll look great when you have it all the way you want it. 

Regina - Does he stay awake a lot...or just nurse longer?


----------



## Left wonderin

No cry I can't complain he only wakes to feed and once he is done he goes straight back to sleep . He nurses for longer and with more gusto ! Lol


----------



## Soanxious

Becks best not show him the wallpaper or you maybe decorating again LOL x


----------



## Soanxious

We just fitted new blinds.. we needed longer screws so only had enough to do the livingroom today so bedrooms will be done tomorrow... but looking so much nicer :D 

Cant wait till whole house has new blinds up tomorrow :D
 



Attached Files:







blinds1.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 2









blinds2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - You're gonna feel like you have a whole new house after just getting a new house. :flower:

Regina - That's good. If he sleeps a little longer at night than he does during the day, that might be why he eats a bit more. If not, it could be a difference in let down or he's making up for not eating as much during the day. If he doesn't cry or stay up, that's very good. All my breastfed babies continued night feeds longer than friend's and family's formula fed babies. My pediatrician told me my milk doesn't have as much fat in it as some ladies have. My little ones got the nutrients they needed, but they didn't get roly poly like formula fed babies or some other breastfed babies. I just always kept them in bed with me and once they were big enough, I would help them get latched and doze till they were done. Then switch to the other side the next time they woke.


----------



## Soanxious

Mine woke at night for first few months think they stopped waking at night around 4 months.. My granddaughter is so lazy.. since she has been 3 weeks old she has BF at 8pm and wakes at 6.30am haha! my daughter said.. Mum.. *"I put Seren down at 8 and im bored... then I goto bed at 10 and sleep a whole night.. no cries nothing.. I won't know what has hit me when I have another and it won't sleep at night..."* 

She is so lucky to have her sleep so early... x


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah I don't mind really he is so a good . Cry my LO is not getting that " blown out "pudgy look either , no squishy thighs lol.........


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn has had chubby thighs since birth lol but not the rest of him! His two bottom teeth have come through this week. He loves having them brushed!:) xx
Tanya thats a great temp rise today well yesterday now! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah temps rose then dropped again... no symptoms really :( x

Are you still not ttc? or still accidently forgetting ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

We are SO bad at not ttc honestly lol. Temps still look good! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah temps are ok.. but no symptoms :( x

[email protected] u2!!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed Tanya.

Lol Becks. Maybe you will get a surprise while you're trying not to try. :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Well you never know! Lol. I must admit not stressing about opks and o date is a relief. I was getting a bit stressed with it all. I still like to take my temp ti check my cycle but weve gone back to bd whenever we want to not to a schedule so its a lot more laid back which is good:) xx Brooklyn is now pulling himself up to standing on us! He holds for a while then sits down then does it again! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

FF changed my crosshairs to next day... cd 13... so now my temps look naff!! I feel 100% out anyways :(

So quick babies are.. when they start doing one thing they quickly move onto the next :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Argh.. FF changed my Ov to next day today..which matches what countdowntopregnancy always said.. then today countdowntopregnancy have moved my ov possibly... >confused<
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

How annoying is that:( yes my countdowntopregnancy and ff o never agree. Still bloody waiting to o. Fed up of o on cd17/18:( I used to o on cd 10 back in 2012 and Brooklyn was conceived on a perfect day 14 xxx


----------



## Soanxious

They say best after cd12 dont they... maybe its late due to chemical hun xx

Im so hoping mine wasn't cd 17 as I had no BD enough :( saying that if it was cd 13 I dont feel pregnant.. everytime I feel well and confident I done enough BD I never get pregnant.. when im ill and rundown I fall pregnant!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - I don't know why FF waited to change it till now but with your positive OPK, ferning, temps, and CM, looks like they are most likely right. 

Becks - Hopefully your cycle will get back to normal very soon, but I don't think CD17 or 18 is too late...is it? With all the fertile CM, seems like your eggs are making plenty of estrogen.


----------



## Soanxious

I dont mind the CD 13 as ov day... it was countdown putting me at CD 17 today that freaked me out.. Countdown had put me as CD 13 from beginning... only FF had me as cd 12 and changed it to 13 today... just hoping I done enough.. but no symptoms.. Meh! :( x


hows u? x


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, still stalking. Looking forward to updates on your charts. Any news from Sparkle?

I understand where you are coming from Becks, I felt a lot less stressed once I had made the decision not to keep POAS. I have to look on FF to check what CD I am on. Looks like another long one for me again.

Tanya, your decorating looks fab, makes a difference to your home eh? Fingers crossed your temps stay/go up.

Cry - how are you hun?

Busy day at work today. But I am looking for jobs as they are letting one of my shifts go as they are recruiting for full-time gym instructor, but I can't go for the job due to the shifts. I can't afford to just work 2 days a week and then my classes, I need regular income so I am going through the ball-ache of applying for jobs. Traumatic! I will do Admin as I done that in the RAF, so at least I have a few skills. Wanted to work in a gym but it is crazy shifts which I can't do. Never mind, will keep my hand in doing classes though but if I get a job, then will let some of my classes go. DH home still, driving me nuts lol! ha ha. You get used to them not being there.

How is Tilly doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree Jo! I have to look at my ff app to see what cd I am too lol. So much more laid back this way. Hope you're ok, always lovely to catch up on your news xxxx
Crystal I hope I dont stay at 17/18!I just worry my lp isn't long as it is and thats not enough time for implantation. Xx Tanya I hadn't read best after day 12 I guess too early and the lining is no good? Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya Jo.. glad your well.. Good luck with looking for new job.. :) xx

Yeah will be nice when its all decorated here :D

Not heard a thing from Tilly.. hoping she is ok...

Want to see something funny? My daughter sent me a video of my granddaughter dancing in bouncer.. so I added some riverdance music hahaha you will need volume up haha! https://instagram.com/p/ntg2iUMwOS/

Regina is my Granddaughter doing it correctly? lol


----------



## Soanxious

yeah I was reading up and anything before day 12 is no good.. anything after day 12 is excellent :D x


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I've been checking in you ladies every day! Thanks for checking in on me Jo! I hope you are doing well! So sweet!

AFM: I have officially chosen both of my donors! It was an overwhelming process, but I am so happy with my decisions. I did choose the same donor that my friend used, so my future child already has a half-sister! I am very excited! Now I am just waiting for AF. Today is CD17. I have either been pregnant, trying to get pregnant, or on some kind of medication for over a year, so I have no idea how long my cycle will be. I am ready to get going! After AF arrives I will start medication to help build my uterine lining...probably take 10-14 days and then I will have my transfer! By the way, the egg donor I chose donated her eggs when she was 19 years old!!! I will have 8 super young eggs to work with!!! :happydance:Exciting! I will of course let you all know when I have other news. In the meantime, know I am cheering you all on!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Sparkle that is AMAZING!!! It was FATE that brought the Donor of your friends child to you... and it will be such a special bond you all have together... a little family :) And amazing to have nice young eggs too... These people are amazing!!! To donate your eggs and sperm... I think it is more personal for a woman to donate her eggs.. plus she has to go through a lot more... so I fill up thinking about it.. such a wonderful thing to do. :)

Im so *EGGCITED *for you and I can't wait to see that :bfp: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks Tanya! I'm EGGCITED too!!! :haha:Come on AF!


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Jenn! I'm curious... Did he come up on the clinic's look alike research you requested?

Jo - Good luck finding a new job. I hope you find something you really like. 

Becks - Fingers crossed your O starts coming sooner. 

Tanya - Your chart is looking great!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I hope so too:) xxxx 
Sparkle thats amazing. So exciting and 19 year old egg too. Yay! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal, not feeling any symptoms.. always the same when I feel so healthy... it's when im ill I fall pregnant :( x


----------



## Sparkle125

Crystal: They did my face match thing wrong. I made the decision long ago that I wanted to pick a sperm donor that was called "ID Option", meaning that the donor agrees to be contacted by the child when the child turns 18. I feel that this is the choice of the child and I did not want to take that choice away from the child. It does limit my donors, but I am happy with that decision. Funny though, none of the EGG donors are ID Option.  They just don't offer that. Interesting. ANYway, when they did my face match, they did not limit it to ID Options donors and 5/6 where not ID Options. AND, the one that was ID Options was so unattractive and he SO did not look anything like me! I realized that this whole thing is very subjective. I even had my friends look at them and they laughed. I will never know if he would have popped up if they had actually stuck to ID Options, but oh well. I got super overwhelmed with the whole process at that point. I met my friend for drinks that day and she likened my anxiety to "over studying" for a test. It felt exactly like that! SO, I decided to go with my heart and ordered my donor the following day. Regardless, all of this gene stuff is all a crap shoot. You never know what the baby will look like. I will think he/she is the most beautiful baby on the planet and they will be the spirit and soul I am meant to have in my life. I reminded myself that I need to keep my eye on the prize: a healthy baby at home. 

Everyone: I truly appreciate all of the support ladies. I know this is all very different from your situations, but I appreciate your open minds and kind hearts. You know, I've never ever posted on any blog before and after lurking for a while, I knew you ladies were special. Thank you so much for your kind words of support and encouragement. I am cheering you all on every day!!! Go Team Baby!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Sparkle, you're such a lovely Lady, and I am so hoping that AF hurries up so you can get this underway and we see a BFP then a Scan then a Baby Photo of your little bundle of perfectness :) You deserve this.. and with this Donor it's extra special and just meant to be.. it keeps giving me goosebumps thinking about it.. its really exciting!!! xx


----------



## Oasis717

What lovely words Sparkle. Thank you. Wishing you so much luck and love:) xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Jenn - Going with your heart is probably the best choice anyway. I wonder if they don't give ID options for egg donors because you will be the mom...not the egg donor, but kids will automatically ask about dad. Congratulations on your choice and best of luck. 

I know how you feel about never having written on a blog before - for a different reason though. When I was trying for DS5, I couldn't bring myself to write. When I would look for insight about being older on blogs and forums, I saw women who already had children getting bashed and torn apart for asking questions about trying for a baby at a later age, etc...because the other ladies on there were trying for the first. Lots of them were very rude. Since finding BnB this time, I have found so many who have made me feel welcome. Love this thread. These ladies are awesome!


----------



## Soanxious

People should never have a go at others over asking about how to conceive.. because things change in life.... I had 3 100% healthy pregnancies.. all overdue never worried.. I had 1 pregnancy test that said positive and that was it.. went to midwife at 8 weeks no worries.. scan at 12 weeks no worries.. but as you get older..our bodies change... and when I suffered my 1st mc last Oct I was in shock! 

I had got my positive pregnancy test and to me that was it... then I have midwife appt at 8 weeks and scan at 12 weeks etc... but no.. I started suffering pain... then bleeding and more pain.. never in my life had I had that.... then to have another 3 after that has made me a total worrier.. someone completely different to say for instance the way of thinking I had before October last year... 

We often need help with ttc..charting..support if you have suffered a mc or not getting pregnant again after many years.. so when people are nasty about it..it shows that they are not the kind of people to be around.. and that's why I too love B&B it has more mind like people here... and we offer and receive a lot of support.. most of the time more than we say or request from our partners.

I love this site :D


----------



## crysshae

I feel the same. DS5 was just as easy as all my others had been. I was 34 when I got pregnant and 35 when I had him. 

Then 4 years later, when I started trying last year, got my BFP and had my first miscarriage, everything changed.


----------



## Left wonderin

I think a mc is something that happens to " other people " don't think anyone ever expects it until you are in the middle of the knightmere ! Shock is the right word to put on it . I think it also changes how you view ttc and pregnancy forever . The innocence is gone . 

In better news I'm off to Italy tommrow for 11 days . Sean's first holiday and packing was a nightmere !! Here is the man himself 11 weeks tommrow .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah you're so right Regina... I see Sean is in Australia? (pic upside down) haha!

He is a handsome chappie... he looks so much older than 11 weeks.. and that has gone so fast.. still remember you telling us you were going into hospital and us all waiting for the 1st message and photo afterwards!!! :D

Wow Italy? I am SOOOOO Jealous!!!! Have a lovely time!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks So I'm hoping for lots of great news when I get a chance to check in ;)


----------



## Soanxious

That would be great... but not from me you won't unless I win lottery then I can get me a Doc that can sort my eggs and womb out ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree, never had a problem conceiving or anything pregnancy related untill 2012 and always thought mc happened to other people not me. It really does change ttc forever, such a shame:( xxxx
Regina he looks so grown up he's gorgeous! Have a fantastic time:) xxx
Tanya any symptoms? Im stalking your chart! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I have zero pregnancy symptoms so im totally out this cycle.. so much so I have not even wanted to use a test... as it would be a complete waste of time.. AF due around Thursday....

I have really bad PMT and myself n OH have argued.. :( im now in house alone enjoying the peace from hiding away from the world.. DS has gone out for day with his Grandparents. x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no hunni I am sorry! I totally get how you feel! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Having said that pregnancy symptoms mimic really bad pmt! Plus your temps are great, im not loosing hope yet:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Having said that pregnancy symptoms mimic really bad pmt! Plus your temps are great, im not loosing hope yet:) xxx

Hmm!!! You have a lot to answer for young lady!! I just POAS! x

Starts to wait the 3 mins... x


----------



## Soanxious

Taken between 2-3 mins
 



Attached Files:







closeup100514.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 8









closeup100514invert.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Blame Becks. Your temps are great and that's a really really good line for 10 dpo. Not even a squinter!

Regina - Have fun! Sean is beautiful.


----------



## crysshae

And I just woke up so that means it's the middle of the day for you. Wonderful line! Hope everything being different is a sign it's gonna be sticky!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal... it's SMU too... as I wasn't planning on testing so wee'd my fmu down loo... Yeah blame Becks!!!

Im not gonna build hope's up yet... im so emotional :cry: x


----------



## Sparkle125

Oh Tanya! I understand your hesitation....but looks good so far! Crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.... just putting it back into head eat healthy and forget about anything else..lol.. 

I just got to get past Wednesday... that is a milestone for me.. sad I know...


----------



## Oasis717

Hah I knew it!!!!!! Omg Tan im so so so pleased for you I totally understand you being wary but that's a fantastic line for 10dpo as Crystal said. I had a feeling you was when you said really bad pmt!!! Congrats luv xxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks :) x

Im still feeling really irritable.. OH is only looking at me and I am snappy.. so I've hidden away all day lol..

The photos here make it look off colour.. you can see it better on the FF page https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/...entryId=31824&returnUrl=/tg/galleryBrowse.php

It was a pink line plenty of colour.. I was shocked with a smu 10dpo I really didnt expect that.. I spoke to OH earlier he don't know about this yet... and I said well af due Wed or Thurs so shall we do a Digital thursday.. his reply was.. no lets wait another week!!!! I was like pardon?? he obviously does not have poas addiction LOL.. but I know what he means.. he dont want me to see another chemical xx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks.. are you going to wait till af is due to test seeing's as you have NOT been ttc this cycle ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

He def cant have poas addiction lol. Tbh how ive not used opks this cycle I do not know! Me and dh spoke last night about not ttc and how rubbish we are at it and we both agreed that under the circumstances (my age) perhaps the better option would be just to let nature take its course. In a more relaxed way. Still no opks or bd on specific days etc but we will do what we have been doing. Bd when we want and what will be will be:). I told him about you last night and how happy I am for you and how I so want this to be your sticky lo. I am so rooting for you and the irritability is a great sign! Had it with Brooklyn. Yes wont test until 15/16 dpo from now on. Hard as it is I know its the only way for me:) Still bloody waiting to o. Think the cp has messed my cycle up even more:( xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Becky, and I so wish that you are able to get pregnant soon and doing it the way you are now is how I was last year... I was ntnp when I fell pregnant in Oct.. I didnt even start charting taking temps till feb this year but managed to get pregnant twice by then we were bd every other day min.

This and last cycle I used conceive plus during bd and the mooncup after bd to keep it all there... I laid down all night I put a blob of conceive plus in the mooncup and placed it inside so I kept as many :spermy: as possible next to my cervix

I am just hoping this is my sticky 9 month baby... 

They say online these professionals that is... if a couple are ttc they have 20% of getting pregnant... since October I have been pregnant 5 times.. does that make me super fertile? just hope I got a good egg... been taking omega 3 for 3 months now along with my other stuff... stopping my co enzyme q 10 and my vitamin B compound.

Becks what are you taking now vitamin etc wise? I ordered Soya Isoflavones 100mg yesterday.... God Forbid this LO does not stick then I will be starting on them too.

Your temps going up do you think you will get crosshairs tomorrow to say you ov Friday? xx


----------



## Soanxious

Has anyone heard off Tilly? hope she is ok :)


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I have decided I need to stop temping... im scared to death of it dropping.


----------



## crysshae

Becks - hope your cycle settles. That's the way I feel about waiting. Don't wanna put it off due to age. 

Tanya - temping will drive you crazy.

Happy Mother's Day to the Canadian and US moms or moms in the making!


----------



## Soanxious

Wow Crystal thats an ovulation peak n half LOL... nice though... yeah gonna stop temping... x

I also keep trying as I can't afford for my eggs to get any older. x


----------



## Soanxious

my 5th massive wee of the day.... had to do it...

EEEEK!

11 dpo and 5th wee must be strong? never had a digital tell me I am pregnant before.. seems more real... 

shaking!!!
 



Attached Files:







digitalyes.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tillyttc

Iam here have been stalking lol but trying to put a lid on being pregnant dont want to jinx things I know silly really !!!!! OMG soanxious you got your bfp thats fantastic fingers and toes crossed for you , iam nearly three months and have felt like crap since I found out its fantastic got my 12 week scan in 8 days ! Hope everyone else is ok today and I do keep looking in to keep upto date . Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww there you are Tilly.. I am so glad that you are ok and that you have a beautiful little baby growing still.. so excited.. I know what you mean about jinxing things.. I have not told my OH about this... I told him we would do a pregnancy test Wed/thursday.. I went and just used that digital LOL.. oops!

Will buy more tomorrow and do a test for him Thurs.. just hoping this one sticks this time... as I lost one last cycle...but it wasnt as strong as this one.

It seems to be when I tell him im pregnant we end up losing it.. so realistically I want to tell him when I go into labour LOL... x

12 weeks wow! its gone way fast for me but obviously not fast enough for you

I bet your DH is over the moon too.. will he be home for the scan? x


----------



## tillyttc

Lmao just trying to imagine your hubbies face when you go into labour lol oh by the way iam a liitle bit pregnant hehe , yes hubby home next sunday scan on tuesday and iam having a consultant lead pregnancy due to probs in the past so seeing her on the Thursday ! They dont see why I cant have a home birth aswell which I feel happy about ! I just take it day at a time and try not to analyse to much lol . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh that's fantastic that he will be home and even better you may have a home birth.. I would love a home birth with a pool :) 

It's horrible that we can't enjoy pregnancies after mc... but your doing Faberoonie hun xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly that seems to have gone quick. Maybe not for you. I am so chuffed for you. Good luck for the scan xx


----------



## josie1234

Oh Tanya that's so exciting. So chuffed for you. Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Its dragging lol trying to enjoy though ! This will be my very last time no matter what happens so decided weeks ago to try and relax, very hard to do lol ! Yes anxious recurring mc really spoils thing cause you cant help but look in to every little ache pain lack of symptoms god it just goes on and on must admit boobs have felt like someone has been at them with a hack saw for 6 weeks and felt sick 24/7 lol things are slowing settleing down . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank Jo... im so nervous... OH knows now... we are both cautious... x

I want all of those symptoms Tilly :) 

Won't be long now and they will wear off a little :)

So excited for you!! :D x


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - that's wonderful! This has got to be your sticky baby! It will be fun to watch those tests get good and dark.

Tilly - glad you're doing well. Your scan will be so fun.

Jo - how are you?


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Crystal, I really want this one to stick..as worried OH will tell me to stop trying as he see's it breaks my heart. x

How are you? :)


----------



## Sparkle125

Yay Tanya! So happy for you!!! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. Just waiting as usual. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi everyone. Good guess about o friday Tanya lol. So cd 16 is not late o and im hoping ff doesnt change it as im happy with that:) xxx Only on Pregnacare atm never got round to ordering anything else online as got caught up decorating etc. That digi is fantastic Tan!! Yes stop temping it will drive you mad! Xxxxxxx
Hope everyone else is ok love to all xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Sparkle :) xx im scared to death.. x

Oh Crystal I just hate the TWW dunno what's worse.. the tww or finding that BFP and being scared to death 24/7 x Hope your temps stay high and get bfp soon x when will u test?

Oh yeah I was right Becks!!! im getting good at this Ov stuff haha! I should do it as a paid job ;) crikey thats one hell of a temp rise!

I had to stop temping as I was scared to death.. then when I didn't temp this morning I was thinking should I of temped... it may of put my mind at rest... then it may not of.. im just thinking hour by hour... driving myself crazy.... and pretending to OH im ok.. x


----------



## Oasis717

Im gunna be exactly the same if im lucky enough to fall again Tanya. Such a shame we cant just enjoy it isnt it but I told you I had a good feeling for you! Try to relax I know its easier said! I still think I o yest cd 18. Will see if ff changes it with future temps. I did the temp twice this morn just to make sure lol. It is a big climb. But I had a ton of ewmc yest and today its gone so im still thinkin yest for o which is okish I guess not considered late til after 21 so thats ok. Guess I shall find out with future temps xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes looks like your right.. it could be yesterday you ov... maybe they will change it in 2 days...

FX this is a good sign.. did u feel ov? I felt my egg pop this cycle.. and it was stinging for a full day... and sharp pains... It felt like a chickens egg not human egg lol x


----------



## Soanxious

Im laying down watching some netflix.. when my heart started pounding then my heart was racing and fluttering like a totally odd rhythm .. I touched it and it felt like it was jumping out of my chest.. it only lasted around 20 seconds but now im sweating and its freaked me out... has that happened to anyone before?

im freaked out!!!


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I think yesterday too. 

Tanya - I can't remember if I've ever had that at certain times of pregnancy, but sounds like some early pregnancy symptoms to me. :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

Crikey I asked in here first... then another room then I googled it.. and omg thats crazy from so early on it seems to be a symptom!! the sweat pumped out of me.. that was the most weird feeling ever... ive been having stabbing and electric shock pains in my breast tissue all afternoon.. then that.. and I am totally chilled out watching breaking bad... xx


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like great symptoms!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I really really hope so xxx Thanks.. xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Ive had a faster heart rate since finding out sometime when iam sat quite it feels like its pounding out of my chest very odd feeling . Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

So yahooooo I'm so happy for you xxxx just poping in to check in from MOUNT Blanc in the Alps :) I remember the heart racing well .. Its due to your body pumping more blood around . Its a great symptom ! Oooooh and you said it wouldn't be you !!!


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah Tilly.. I was actually taking my mind off things totally relaxing watching netflix when it happened... I was like WOAH!!! omg omg what is that..eek..omg..eww thats crazy..omg will it go back to normal.. lets touch it.. omg im having a heart attack.. no im having one of those heart racing times where they have to shock you to get it back into rhythm...oh think it's stopped.. oh oh ohhhhhhh thank goodness for that... WHERE DID THAT COME FROM... gonna type on Baby&bump and ask... omg im sweating.. phew.. hope that is not a regular thing.. hang on they say its a symptom.. YES! YES!!YES!!!! BRING ON AS MUCH HEART PALPITATIONS AS IT WANTS.. I love them... yes yes yes.. 

So yup that's what went through my mind...

Waves to Regina.. Hiya!!! yeah I said it wouldn't be me... lol.. Im so hoping this is THE ONE!... 

Hope you are enjoying one of the beautiful parts of the world :) xx


----------



## tillyttc

Lmao at soanxious ! Wait till your bowls start plaing silly buggers lol I was regular as clock work now they wake me at 2.30am wtf then iget insomnia after that lol. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

haha... oh no... !!

but if thats another symptom.. BRING IT ON! LOL

Honestly I want them all so I know its strong.. :)

Im hoping you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy when you have had this 12 week scan xx


----------



## tillyttc

Iam starting to relax now but I think no matter what till the day its born there will always be a little fear lurking in the background. When you testing again and seeing the midwive ? Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I am hoping to still be feeling like this (or worse with tons of symptoms lol) and if so I will test on Friday... x

I know what you mean... once they are born its a whole new worry lol. x


----------



## tillyttc

Will keep you in my thoughts for friday hun but the fact you got a 1-2 on your digi at 11dpo which I have to say is exactly the day I got mine is fantastic I have a good feeling . Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Me too! Think it's great. Have you done another line test to watch it get darker?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh seriously Tilly? it was same dpo and 1-2 for you? EXCELLENT! I hope to have your luck hun FX xx.. what were your very early symptoms when you had your bfp? And thank you hun.. I will be thinking of you too when you have your scan xx

Thanks Crystal... No im too scared to test again.. im due af Wednesday so hoping to go past that...obviously but for me that is a milestone.. and then I want to test on Friday.. and hopefully get a 2-3 but im scared to even test then x


----------



## tillyttc

Will put them in order or try to 
6dpo imp bleed (I freaked out remember) lol
8-9dpo moderate white cm bfp 
10dpo slightly sore bb
11dpo digi 
insomnia, massive amounts of white cm which I still have tmi
major sore bb
started feeling sick , cramps af type . Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Oh yes a over welming feel I was out at about 7dpo swore blind I was heading for a bfn . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I didnt feel o Tan but I remember the palpitations with Brooklyn hcg is responsible its a great sign! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

im not pregnant anymore :cry:

digital said not pregnant and my superdrug test got no darker..
 



Attached Files:







digitalno.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2









130514.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya at this early stage anything slight can affect the result, wee not strong enough etc, was it concentrated? Im so so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I rang epau they said not to buy another digital, they don't like them or trust them.. I said my superdrug test was only slightly darker after 2 days but my ic went from neg to a line..

She said hopefully all will be ok and I can go have a scan at 6 weeks.. end of may.. and to ring the week before...

I said honestly? I don't think I will make it that far but thanks...

My other tests had been afternoon evening.. this was my 1st fmu...

the line is darker in life than on pic.. why does it upload so greyscale and light? :( x


----------



## Soanxious

I had V V V faint ic 2 days ago and faint line today... >>confused<< xx todays looks pinker than what it uploads. x
 



Attached Files:







ic11dpo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









ic13dpo.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Ah! My fmu was awful, I got a much stronger result in the evening, I bet thats why! Im sure all is ok its just u have crap fmu like me and its SO early. And that second ic is slightly darker I completely remember ics took 4 days at a time to change at all when I was first pregnant with Brooklyn xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Also after the two losses I had an early blood test to check hcg and prog levels, under the circumstances your doc should do that for you, so much better than these bloody tests that can be influenced by time day/eating/drinking etc, blood tests cant lie:) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

EPAU won't do anything... not unless I have severe pain and bleeding.. they must of changed rules.

Dr's wont see me for blood... they never have :(

just hoping its because I tested at wrong time of day... but just dunno..

boobs still sore x


----------



## tillyttc

Soanxious thats crap for you I agree dont do anymore digis take a deep breath and one day at a time and if you can get a blood test I would ! Put all test down for now !!!! I know easier said than done once you have had a positive , its so frustrating when you jyst wanna know whats happening and no one seem to understand or want to help . Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hope this is better... top tests today FMU... bottom tests 2 days ago Afternoon
 



Attached Files:







piccollage1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5









piccollage2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tillyttc

Today's is much darker hun is it a frer ? I would do those little strip ones I never really got anything on those and thay really stressed me out ! I found the asda early ones where the best for me . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Wouldnt I ment to say


----------



## Soanxious

Its a superdrug and an ic.. the ic's were just old packs and not bought them for 4 months had leftovers.. I had 1% line there 2 days ago.. but pinkish line today... I am hoping the superdrug tests are darker but as fmu thought it may be stronger line after 30 odd hours.. then that digital shocked me...x will test again in 2 days if no af xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya todays Superdrug is darker! Forget the ics they are crap and as I said it was 4 days inbetween any change with them for me. Anyone can request this blood test your doctor cant refuse I checked as one of the doctors at my practice said no and another I went to said anyone can have them if they refuse. Complain. I did! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

nurses only work mornings so will have to ring after 2pm to beg for them to take blood... but normally its appt only and it takes 2 weeks to get them.. I know.. silly.. welsh NHS for you! :(

well ic made the most improvement lol

im just gonna switch brain off to worry.. what will be will be... I gotta get that into my head x

And thanks hun x


----------



## crysshae

They both look darker today. I've heard digis can be off a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle125

FMU was never the best for me either. I always got darker in the afternoon/evening. Tanya, sending you strength to get through the next few days....and hopefully months!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I remember hearing bad things about digis too am sure Lisa said a digi she did weng from 2-3 weeks to 1-2, I think the tests are darker. Mine were noticeably lighter with my chemical not darker in any way. Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls... i've been sleeping most of afternoon :( x


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya keeping everything crossed. Becks is right a digi showed 2-3 and should have been 3+, I did another and it said 3+. I stopped poas then!

How's everyone else


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Lisa xx

I took a frer tonight... 2 hour hold...looks pink in real life... will do another mid day tomorrow .. took it out of case.. x

I also need to take my temp in the morning.. expecting a drop x
 



Attached Files:







frer5.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tillyttc

That is deffo pink hun! I did a digi this thime round ages ago expecting great thing and nothing came on the screen was blank so yes they are unreliable . Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

My temps have been 36.91 but this morning (after 2 days not temping) its 36.89 so suppose that's nothing? I hope not.. breasts still tender on sides.. and left boob so much bigger than right one...(never had that before) and I feel sick(don't know if that is through worry) but it tasted like I had cigarette smoke in my mouth this morning.. was so gross x


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya those temps are great! Lord knows whats going on with mine! Ff changed to cd 18 as expected xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Im hoping they stay up or go higher for me becks xxx

You did have an ODD temp rise to over 37.2 so now its at a normal temp.. it should balance out and rise slightly if pregnant. Maybe you popped out an awesome egg! xx


----------



## Soanxious

im not going to test today.. im taking some time out. will come back when I have some answers.. take care all x


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya have you tested again today?


----------



## Oasis717

An awesome egg! Lol thanks Tanya, maybe:) xxTotally understand, come back soon? Lots luv xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I wish I could just STOP POAS!

top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday

Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx

its fighting to stay but not dark enough for 14dpo :cry:
 



Attached Files:







frer6.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya thats fantastic progression!!!! Plus fab temps, youre ok hunni:)xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I agree. That is really good progression for one day.


----------



## Soanxious

You sure? its dried a fine thin line darker thin line than yesterday... boobs still sore on sides to touch.. xx


----------



## Soanxious

OMG this cat is AMAZING! watch the video.. kid was very lucky cat was there!

https://news.sky.com/story/1261690/hero-cat-saves-boy-from-savage-dog-attack


----------



## Oasis717

That cat is unbelievable, what a hero. That poor little lad, 10 stitches:( if it weren't for his cat christ knows how much worse it would be xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I know don't think he would of stopped for the adult. im amazed. x


----------



## crysshae

Saw that earlier today. Great cat!


----------



## Oasis717

Its amazing never seen anything like it! Xxxx ordered some ics. Really shouldnt of! Been ages since I peed on anything lol. Not that ill be needing them this cycle I dont think not had temps like it yet. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh the poas addiction is creeping out is it? ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol must be! Although my temps are so low:( dont know why xxx


----------



## Soanxious

ah ignore them... i've been chart hunting... and if you look not all are above the line x

How are you feeling otherwise? x


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Those are still good temps. Looks like they just went a bit crazy the first couple days, so they've put your regular temps at coverline. 

Tanya - How are you? Love the ticker!


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Crystal... I dont think Becks has anything to worry about either.. it will balance out..

Im ok thanks.. just hoping and praying this lo stays there till January xx I thought even if its is only with me for a few days it will know I wanted it badly so added the ticker.. x

How are you? x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls, I wasn't up in the night so dunno why they went crazy! Feel really good no pmt or anything xxx Crystal your temps look v promising! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni xxxYour lo is a sticky lo im sure of that:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Becks.. really hope it is.. xx and hoping this is an excellent cycle for you too x

Oh crikey now I saw your temps too Crystal.. yay!!!!!when are u testing? x


----------



## Oasis717

Im still thinking the cp mucked me up a little but oh well! We shall see what tomorrow's temp is:) Yes Crystal when are you testing?:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

just trying to tell some funny stories about ttc so that it lightens the mood.... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-things-we-do-ttc-tww-come-join-share-us.html


----------



## crysshae

My temps are higher than usual. Wondering if that's due to the Vitex and B6. 

I'll test if AF is late - so next Friday.


----------



## Soanxious

My temps didn't go up with vitex or vit B ;) so must mean something positive.. FX :) xx


----------



## crysshae

I hope you're right! It's the only thing I changed this month.


----------



## Soanxious

Exciting times ahead x


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, still stalking. Crystal those temps are looking good hun, fingers crossed for you, so excited for you xxx

Tanya - hope you are ok and I know the waiting is the hardest bit but you really deserve good news so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

Becks - how are you hun? Hopefully the next few temps will shed some light for you. 

AFM - been busy but today had day off so was catching up with some jobs, weather was lovely though so didn't get as much done as planned lol. DH is away now, think back Sunday. Hope you all have a lovely weekend and weather stays nice and brings some BFPs. xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Jo, glad you are keeping busy.. but had the day off to enjoy the lovely weather had.. I spent it in the garden..its nice to potter about :)
Im off to Cornwall this weekend.. can't wait.. so looking forward to the break.. hope you get some time off this weekend.. are you up to anything? x


----------



## Soanxious

just started bleeding :cry:


----------



## tillyttc

Oh bugger iam sorry hun . Xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I think those temps mean a lo!!! So exciting!!! Xxx mine up slightly today. Xx
Jo lovely to hear from you. Im good:) weve been finishing decorating the kitchen today just needs finishing touches:) xx
Brooklyn is now pulling himself to standing and he's not even 7 months! Got some pics of him doing it will upload later as on the laptop:)x
Tanya hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no Tanya ive only just seen your post. Dont panic yet remember I bled with Brooklyn. Your temp is still good. Sorry hunni xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

My tests are lighter hun.. but thanks x I just gotta tell OH when he is home later... and that's upset me the most :cry: because he is over the moon with new job and is on top of world.. he had interview when I started bleeding this morning..so couldnt tell him.. and he just rang me to tell me the job his is...


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Becks. That would be awesome. Good to see your temp is going back up. Maybe the lows were an estrogen surge. 

Tanya - :hugs: So sorry you have to tell your DH on a day when he is so happy, but glad he got the job he wanted. 

Jo - Good to see you. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks xx

I dont want to tell him :cry: not today


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya im so v v sorry xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

I am so sorry Tanya. Thinking of you....xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya I am so sorry.

My consultant at heartlands Hospital in Birmingham is one of the leading mc specialists in the country.

She thought I was super fertile, which means you get pg very easily, even if something is not right with the egg/sperm which then sadly leads to mc.

Her advice to me was to make me less fertile by giving progesterone. This means it may take longer to get pg but hopefully then its a keeper.

I started progesterone 7 days after OV. I got pg straight away with Caitlin .

Although you are 1 1/2 hours from Bham it may be worth trying to see her.

To start with it might be worth sending her an email and give a brief description of your ages and the chemicals you have had. She should respond to the email and hopefully will refer you for an appointment.

Her email is [email protected]

You have nothing to lose by emailing her, but everything to gain!


----------



## Oasis717

Thats lovely advice Lisa. Tanya been thinking of you allday xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful advice, Lisa. Very sweet of you.


----------



## Oasis717

Those temps are just going up and up Crystal! Im def out mine are rubbish lol xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

So, AF is trying to show herself....but not quuuiiittte yet. I have tiny signs she is coming but for the first (and last) time, come on LADY, SHOW YOURSELF!!! I am ready to get this show on the road! Hopefully tonight, but for sure, hopefully tomorrow. At that point, I will call my doctor's office and get this party started!!!!!!!! COME on AF, you are welcome to the party....just this once....and then your invitation is revoked for at least 9 months.


----------



## crysshae

I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Lol. It was late this morning and I felt hot so could've been that. So hope it's not! My temps didn't steady till day 7 with DS5 and went up day 11 after my BFP so you still have time. 

Yay Jenn! Exciting!


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Sparkle! Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Ok Ladies! AF has arrived! I hope to see the doctor tomorrow and start my medication on Tuesday. I will be on that medication for 10-14 days to build my uterine lining and then I will have my transfer 3 - 5 days later. YAY! PLEASE, NO ROAD BLOCKS!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone.. just got back from St Ives xx

Lisa thank you so much I will email her tomorrow and let you know what is said xx My daughter lives in Birmingham so often back n forth there :) Thank you for that! x

Well I just got back from St Ives, the weekend was Beautiful we took my son...Having a mc on holiday is bad enough..but to have it when you have your 14 yr old son with you sharing a room and having to put on a brave face is tough.. fortunately the major bleeding started today.. so yesterday we spent 7 hours out at sea on boat. Today was tough.. AGONY actually.. OH wanted to bring me home but I pushed through it and only burst into tears in public 4 times....

Im taking this cycle off so I can have my antibody tests in 6 weeks...don't want to skip as a month older but needs must in case its something that can be helped.

Im hoping to see some bfp's soon.... 

who's testing? x


----------



## Left wonderin

So only saw your news today on Garfie thread , words are useless but for what its worth I'm devastated for you and so so sorry . F'in Mother Nature is a cruel cow sometimes !!! I hope you are not trying to be too brave and are looking after yourself xx


----------



## Soanxious

I spent the weekend in St ives .. obviously it would of been better pregnant.. but in one way it helped me not to dwell too much and had to put a front on in front of son.. maybe it will hit me tomorrow.

I know im not ttc this cycle as I really need this blood test done.. the blood form is in my glove compartment ready to take to hospital to get bloods drawn but have to be NON pregnant for min 6 weeks.

If I get no answers from that may go back to trying for 1 or 2 more cycles. x


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya: Will you be having tests for blood clotting disorders? Just wondering....I have 3 different blood clotting disorders and know that with treatment, many women go on to have successful pregnancies.

I hope that no matter what you find out in your testing, you will find a solution that leads to a "mini-you" with your husband. xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya, did you read back and see my last post?


----------



## josie1234

Tanya big hugs honey. Hope you get some answers soon Xxxx

Sparkle good luck hun, glad AF showed up

Crystal looking good


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya im so so sorry ive been thinking of you all weekend I so hope you get answers v soon xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck sparkle.

Youngest DS 4th birthday next Sunday and we are going to Burnham-on-sea for the weekend in a Haven park, so hoping weather stays nice.

Caitlin finally has her first tooth! Not crawling yet, but rolling everywhere and going backwards!


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa what a beautiful pic of Caitlin she looks so grown up:) Must upload the pics of Brooklyn off our camera. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Lisa I wrote a message back to you hun.. I will get onto emailing them later today or in the morning... this is my 1st day alone after mc so its only just really setting into my mind........ Thank you for that xx

Thanks all.. im seeing my gp thursday and I want to ask her for all the tests I think I should need that my consultant cant be bothered to test me for. x


----------



## Oasis717

Wish you masses of luck at the docs Tanya, hoping you get somewhere with them xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

She is normally the only Lovely Dr in the practice.. im just hoping she is allowed to ask for the tests... now OH has had got his job properly I may see about going private for some blood tests if not..... well beg him too.. may bring topic up later in week if no good news off gp x


----------



## Oasis717

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks are u getting any symptoms? x


----------



## Left wonderin

How you doing so on your day alone ?


----------



## Soanxious

I slept for 12.5 hours... something much needed... i've taken painkillers as when passing the clots (larger than a 50p) im in agony... and filling my moon up up every 3 hours or so.

I'm feeling spaced out..sat out back garden with a lemonade and laptop on my bistro table watching the birds eating the food on the bird table and the food cages I put in the tree's...

It's sinking in that i've just lost another... and breaking my heart going to the loo and flushing away another dream...

Im feeling lower this time than last time... and in more pain. Im thinking to myself that that may of been my last time pregnant.

I just feel like climbing into bed and never waking up at the moment.. hopefully the haze will lift and I will feel better.. so far can't feel that yet x


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - big hugs honey, I know it is hard for you and my heart goes out for you sat there on your own. Thinking things over but don't give up hope hun. You have been through such a lot to give up. Fingers crossed for you in the future xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Wishing you luck at the doctor's office. Hope they can figure out a way to help you. 

Becks - Your temp went back up. Fingers crossed. 

I'm crampy today...so wondering if I'm out.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Jo xxx

Thank you Crystal, your temps look good too....cramping can be a pregnancy sign also x


----------



## Soanxious

so when are people testing?? x


----------



## crysshae

I know...but it's been so long...13 months of trying this month. Next month will be the anniversary of my first MC. Don't like to read into those cramps or twinges anymore. So I automatically think it's AF coming instead. Then I'm not let down. :shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

Aww hun :( im sorry its coming around to that time :hug: x my 1st mc baby was due June 17th x


----------



## Oasis717

sorry ladies I know only too well how hard those due dates are.I love xmas but knowing my last lo lost was due on xmas day im not sure I'll ever feel quite the same. Ive tried to push it to the back of my mind but its so sad. Crystal your temp normally starts dipping now so looking good but totally understand how you feel. xx
Tanya im so sorry its so painful. Emotionally and physically. xxx
afm ive not been feeling good today. nauseous and heavy in my pelvic area and a bit spaced out just like last month but neg on ics although they are rubbish. Wont buy a decent test until af is past. Ive had a terrible cold/flu for two weeks, caught off Brooklyn so im sure im just run down not pregnant! Temps just aren't high enough I don't think. Only thing is no spotting after bd which is normally a sign AF IS imminent. Due this sat acc to ff xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya: I am so sorry that you are feeling so low today. I have so been there myself. My therapist even says that it is healthy to spend some time in that place....to lick our wounds. When I find myself in that place, I have to remind myself to keep my eye on the prize. I hope you find comfort in your upcoming appointments and I hope they are able to provide you with solutions for the future. If you can't bring yourself to be hopeful today, we will all be hopeful for you. XXXX:hugs:


----------



## tillyttc

Starting bleeding late night got my scan 12 weeks today not got a good feeling oh and the cat jumped out of the bedroom window yesterday and broke her leg so shes in having surgery today so things couldn't really get any worse . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

oh Tilly im so sorry I hope everything will be ok xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly how awful for you , the worry of it . I hope the scan goes well and your mind put at ease . Your poor cat you really didn't have a good day :( xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone... do you really have to wait the 6 weeks for the antibody and clotting test after a pregnancy? I dont really want to lose a month of ttc... :( can't it just show up if I go next week to get the bloods taken? its the clotting and antibody blood test. one woman had hers taken just a couple of weeks and tested positive and now pregnant on necessary medications.

Tilly!!! Did you ring the hospital? so it is today you have the scan? Im so hoping that all is safe and well... and baby is tucked up nice and snug... so sorry to hear about the cat.. can family take care of the cat whilst you rest up? x

Becks hopefully still chance to get bfp.. :) FX

I feel the same as mine was also due Christmas day... :( maybe I should not work out edd when getting pregnant :(


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya: Yes, you really have to wait the 6 weeks after for the clotting tests. I had to do this too when I was diagnosed. It has something to do with the fact that those markers may be in everyone when they are pregnant, but would be out of the normal person by 6 weeks and if they are still showing up 6 weeks later, then there is a problem....or something like that. So sorry that you have to wait. I know that every month is precious. But, you may be given some information from the testing that will make the month after that worth waiting for! xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you... this is killing me..the waiting.. I've not even got to week 1 yet. I started to bleed on Friday but not heavy until Sunday.. so should I class friday or sunday as day 1? I know for AF reasons they say the Heavy day.. im just headshot at the moment :(

If it was positive..do they give you treatment to take after ov? as I seem to lose my babies soon after finding a bfp so if I did have this antiphospholipid syndrome then it would need to be taken sooner for me... as by time af is due mine normally start to weaken x


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry you're having this scare, Tilly. I pray everything is just fine.


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly, hope everything is ok


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly been worrying all day.. I hope you have had good news today hun x


----------



## tillyttc

Hi ladies had my scan baby doing just fine was beautiful measureing close to 13 weeks ! There has been a slight bleed behind my placenta which seems to of stopped now , seeing the consultant on thursday thank you all for your support today . Xx


----------



## josie1234

Glad that things were ok Tilly. Big hugs. Keep us informed hun xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh thank goodness for that!!! This baby is strong! and im so glad that the bleeding has stopped... bet it was lovely to see your little one moving around.. awwww x


----------



## dancareoi

tillyttc said:


> Hi ladies had my scan baby doing just fine was beautiful measureing close to 13 weeks ! There has been a slight bleed behind my placenta which seems to of stopped now , seeing the consultant on thursday thank you all for your support today . Xx

What a relief, I have been thinking about you all day. It's awful waiting for a scan and not knowing what the outcome will be.

So glad your little rainbow is fine.


----------



## Sparkle125

Tilly: So happy to hear all is well!

Tanya: Yes, many people have successful pregnancies by taking medication well before their BFP so it is on board for implantation which is often the start of the issues. I start Lovenox injections, a blood thinner, on the first day that I take meds to build my lining. Actually, I started today! I also take baby aspirin every day...and will take that every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## Oasis717

oh Tilly thats fantastic news so v v pleased! xx
im out as I knew from temps, slight spotting tonight and loads of cramping. wondering if o date was actually cd 16 as lp wouldnt be 9 days. oh well! Night all xxxx


----------



## crysshae

What wonderful news Tilly! Did you get a picture?


----------



## Driving280

I have another BFP...


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations!


----------



## tillyttc

Yes got a pic it kept waving at us was so funny ! I had to go to the epu after and they were great I now have a hotline number just in case can ring it 24/7 as the epu is only open in a morning and through the week lol I did get this with my little girl but still so frightening, and we get the cat bk today has to be confined for 4 weeks should be fun shes only nine months old and wants to play all the time cant wait to see her I miss her had her since she was six weeks and never left my side . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

your poor cat hope she's ok! xxx


----------



## Oasis717

congrats Driving! fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you sparkle.. good luck with this cycle :D xx

Aww sorry becks.. :( x

Wow congratulations Driving.. and beautiful temps :D

So glad all is well with Baby and hope the kitten gets well soon x


----------



## Soanxious

Im in a cycle where I am not supposed to be ttc... but im too scared not too.. and im to scared to dtd in case I do get pregnant this time..

Do I really want a condom? do I not get pregnant and waste an egg... and get told I have no clotting issues.. or do I ttc and get pregnant and lose it or do I get pregnant and stay pregnant with a bring home baby....
WHAT DO I DO?????????????????????????????


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya: I am so sorry you are going through this difficult time. Because I have clotting disorders, I feel that you should wait. But, I am biased. And, I understand that if it turns out that you don't have any issues (I so hope so!), you would feel like you have wasted time. When I have faced "forced" breaks in my TTC, it has been difficult. In the end, I found that I actually did need the mental and physical break more than I even thought. What got me through is that I still worked on things that I felt like would help my TTC process, so in my mind I was still TTC even though I was on a break. For example, I really concentrated during my acupuncture sessions, I found a meditation series about relaxation, I read books, I concentrated on my nutrition, I tried to exercise....all things that would actually be helping me in the end. Basically, I relaxed, focused on getting re-centered, and focused on caring for my body and mind which would put me in a better spot for the next cycle. In the end, it was freeing to not be so obsessed for a moment. I am thinking of you and sending good thoughts!!!


----------



## crysshae

Great advice Jenn!

AF showed today BUT my LP was back to 14 days this cycle. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you sparkle.. I know what you mean.. and today has been my worst.. been having really bad panic attacks.. so I do need to try and relax a little..

Crystal sorry af got you but glad you got a good cycle length x Have you been taking Vitex?


----------



## Sparkle125

Started my meds on Tuesday to build my lining...uterine lining on Monday was a 3, which was fine since that was CD2 of my cycle. I need to get to at least a 7 before they will do a transfer. I go back tomorrow for another check. Crossing my fingers it is increasing as this has alway been a challenge for me. We'll see! Feeling good! My donor eggs were shipped yesterday and I am so excited as they probably arrived today! Yay! So ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## Oasis717

Great lp Crystal! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Sparkle I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for this transfer and this little baby we will see (hopefully you will post tests and scans) ;) but seriously I am so hoping this runs smoothly... I have such a goodbump feeling about this little one about to be made :D xx

Aww Becks sorry AF got you... but that was you NOT ttc cycle.. are you now onto your ttc or taking another month kind of not ttc?

I had bloods taken yesterday and again in 6 weeks.. that means 2 cycles of not trying.. I wont manage 2 cycles... so hoping they give me the results asap... as I will be ttc next cycle.

My middle daughter is moving all her belongings here today.. she is moving to Zante on monday.. it's added to my panic attacks etc.. and im so upset...and worried.. x


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> Great lp Crystal! xx

Yours too, and somehow we're back on the same schedule. :flower: Good luck!

Jenn - Exciting. Hope everything works out perfectly.


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies! I had my first lining check today and it went well! Lining has previously been an issue for me. My doctor's magic number is 7mm. Today my lining was a 5.3mm which is awesome for me at this point! I go back Monday for another check and if it is at 7mm or above, we will schedule the transfer for either next Thursday or Saturday! SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh that is EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!! Im so excited for you I could POP!! :dance:


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya sorry youre feeling stressed hope you feel better soon:) Its ok im doing well on my diet and we really didnt try this cycle with us we need ti bd bout 4 times a day! Not managed that just so so busy. xxx
Crystal we are cycle buddies again lol xxx good luck to you too xxxx
Sparkle im also super excited for you!! xxx


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - sorry that you are going through a stressful time. I really hope that you get some good news soon. Fingers crossed for your blood results. Keep us updated x

Becks - glad that your diet is going well. Do you still do lots of walking? I bet Brooklyn keeps you very active lol. 

Sparkle - I am so excited for you hun. It is so interesting to hear about your ttc journey. I have got a really good feeling for you, so fingers crossed I am right, that you get your BFP!

Lisa - how is Caitlin and things with you?

Regina - how are you doing?

Tilly - hope you are ok?

Driving - how's things?

Sorry if I have missed anyone, if I have, hope you are ok too. 

AFM - Very busy week this week as had couple of extra shifts/classes but I need to as I am losing my shift in the gym as Fitness Consultant soon as they have recruited a full-timer. I will really miss it but on the plus side, the one job I have applied for so far (haven't really had time to apply as been so busy - applying for jobs is a full-time job!), I have got to the interview stage. It is as Administrator in NHS, it is full-time so it will be nice if I do get it to have some extra money. DH has gone back for his shifts so won't see him til Tues morning. Didn't see him much this time he was home due to me working lots. Received a letter to say that he has a speeding fine £100 and 3 points!


----------



## josie1234

Sorry Crystal - thought I had mentioned you. Good that you have a decent LP so fingers crossed for you. Are you still taking vitamins?

Is Fi still around? If so, hope you are ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Jo still walking when its not raining that is! Masses of luck with the Admin job, hope you get it. Pouring here yet again today:( Brooklyn keeps me super busy and pulls himself to standing on anything he can so ive literally got to follow him everywhere:) Still cant believe he's standing alone at 7 months, we've put a gate at the front room door (never had a door there as blocks too much room) and he pulls himself up and stands there shaking the bars like a monkey in a cage! So funny xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks that's good. Yes lots of rain here too. Looks a bit nicer thus morning. Was really bad on Thursday with thunder, lightning and pouring down so I was panicking about my bootcamp but it stopped just before. Thank you. Fingers crossed. It is nerve racking going for interviews as never had to do them in RAF. Bless Brooklyn it did make me laugh, sounds so cute , and clever too.

CS 72 for me so looks like it could be another cycle over 100. Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday x


----------



## Soanxious

Well done on the weight loss Becks!! :D

Jo FX you get this new job! sounds excellent!! :D Yeah I heard the speeding fines went up a fair old bit... bet he wont be happy.. as insurance goes up for 5 yrs too... nightmare :(

AFM I went out last night and got very merry..ok quite drunk.. (as im not ttc this cycle I thought I could) happy dancing drunk.. me and OH.. there was a band on.. playing rock music.. was ok... ok it was awful..well the singer was..the rest of the band were ok.. so had a right giggle.. but today I am deaf.. I have Tinnitus arghhhh!!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Tanya. Yes, fingers crossed. DH had 3 mates stay over last night so he enjoyed that and they went to their football team presentation today so I went food shopping (which I hate) and now chilling out.

Lol, sounds like you had a good night, nice to let your hair down, glad you had a lovely time and hope you get your hearing back lol. xx


----------



## josie1234

I meant to put DS not DH lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone. Hope the weather where you are is nicer than here !! Its grey, cold and rainy :( where is the summer I ask ya ?? Jo great to hear from you looks like another long cycle for you ? How are you doing ? Goodluck with the job I hope its yours :)

Tanya a drunken night put sounds like fun , its been a while here too !!! Couldn't tell ya when I last had a hangover , not sure how I'd cope with one now lol ..... I'm having issues with bf at the moment . Sean decided he is not happy to wait for let down or to work to feed when he can just as easily have a bottle which is no work !!! He is so fussy at feeding now and I've given in and gave him a bottle a few times the last couple of days . I don't want to give up bf yet but don't want him to be hungry ..... Decisions decisions


----------



## Soanxious

Jo that sounds like fun.. did DS and his mates manage any sleep? lol normally they stay away more of the night lol.

Regina oh its horrible here isnt it.. wish we had last week back when it was hot and sunny. When BF its advisable never to tempt them with a bottle as bottles so much easier to feed with.. and they tend to prefer that to breast for feeding and just breast for comforting then.. I only ever bf mine and used a bottle when I was ready to wean them off the breast... my daughter has just managed to get my GD onto a bottle.. she is 8 months old and teething and my daughter needed to start her painkillers again for her spondilitus and couldnt do that bf.. so now baby is taking bottle ok but still wanting boob for soothing... I would either 100% BF or go to bottle. I can't suggest anything else myself as I only bf until I was ready for them to change to bottle for good.

Im so hungover.. and still deaf from loud music.!! got that tinnitus really bad.. im not used to this.. 1st time out in almost a yr.. and 1st time I have drank like that in almost 2 years! lol


----------



## Left wonderin

So I hope yeh had a ball :) its good to let your hair down once in a while !! Well I got a SUPRISE visitor this evening .AF has decided to return ! Wasn't expecting her quite so soon as exclusively bf but now she is hear I'm looking forward to charting again :) oh and best of all poas :) Opk here we come lol ...... Expecting cycles to be all over the place for the first few months !


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I really feel for you I used to love clubbing but the next day id still have terrible noise in my ears, I went to one club once and it was so bloody loud that when I was trying to sleep when I got home it sounded like an aeroplane taking off in my ears, it actually frightened me! Id also be a bit deaf too. No wonder I have a constant high pitched tone in my ears. Its only really obvious when its quiet but I went clubbing religiously from 18 to 39 years old so its my own fault. xxxx
Regina looking forward to seeing your charts. My cycles were def messed up for a while with my o date still later now. my first cycle my lp was only 7 days but that's normal xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

So glad af has showed up Regina :D FX they regulate soon :D

Becks yeah over the years its got worse and worse.. and lasting longer as they years go on.. forgot what it was like as I have not been out for so long.. driving me nuts.. I dozed off to sleep this afternoon and I always wear ear plugs as so noise sensitive but had this ringing constantly..it drove me mad lol


----------



## Oasis717

I promised myself id wear earplugs too but never did, wish I had! Hope it's better today xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi so how is the tinititus ?? Hope its a bit better today . Beck can I ask how do you temp when still waking for a feed during the night ?


----------



## Soanxious

Yay my ears are 90% better!!!! lol

well they seem lots better until I play music! x


----------



## Oasis717

Glad your ears are better! Am hoping to loose another 2 lb by wednesday making half a stone in a week:) Raining here but still gunna walk later hopefully. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Regina just seen your post, tbh I was quite lucky as Brooklyn started sleeping through for 5/6 hours at 7 weeks so as you need 4 hours before taking it worked out ok but when he was ill id only sometimes get 3 before but I just took whenever I woke and I still got a good pattern, just do your best hunni xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn standing up:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







100_1842.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

And sitting up:) xx
 



Attached Files:







100_1812.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

And being a monkey:) xx
 



Attached Files:







100_1858.JPG
File size: 159.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sparkle125

My appointment to check my uterine lining this morning did not go well. I need some serious thoughts and prayers! My lining basically stayed the same or got a little bit thinner since Friday. It is measuring a 5.1mm. I can only push a few more days with the medication and if it doesn't get to 7mm by then, I will not be able to have the transfer. I am so upset. Trying to do everything I can. I even scheduled acupuncture for today and tomorrow. I am so ready for things for go right. Upset...


----------



## josie1234

Aw Sparkle big hugs. I am not surprised that you are upset. I am sending virtual vibes of hope to you. Come on lining, get thickening. Wishing you lots of luck for acupuncture.


Becks Brooklyn is adorable. Love the pics. Regina and Lisa would love to see some more pics of City in and Sean.


----------



## Soanxious

Becks that baby is so gorgeous!! lol... x Well done on the weight loss!!! WTG!!!

Sparkle I am so gutted for you that the lining wasnt what was required already..but I promise I am praying for the lining to thicken up by friday for you.. as I really 150% want you to get the chance of having this baby... its so meant to be... if the lining does not work this time but you will be able to try again next cycle wont you.? x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies he is a clever boy! xxxxx Sparkle im hoping the next test will have better results. Lots luv to you. Good luck.xx
Thanks Tanya it is bloody hard im so hungry for junk lol but refuse to give in I want to be thinner more than I want to eat lol xxx


----------



## Soanxious

As the saying says Becks... Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels ;) x

Sits down and sticks a fudge in her mouth..... mumbles to self.... no way is that saying correct.. this fudge is lovely...


----------



## Oasis717

lol ooooooo don't im missing chocolate like mad!! xxx


----------



## Soanxious

:haha: sorry lol

when craving chocolate I have a hot chocolate :) less cals and gives the idea you have eaten some or coco pops.


----------



## Soanxious

laughing at this site... 101 ways NOT to get pregnant.. hope some of these answers are not from real questions...or that would be worrisome :rofl: https://www.101waysyoucantgetpregnant.com/2009/03/04/1/


----------



## Oasis717

how funny!! I took my temp 2 hours late and after going to the loo but it's still v high! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Crikey! thats one hell of a spike lol


----------



## crysshae

Becks - he's such a cutie. My temp jumps like that during my FP too.

Jenn - I pray your lining is perfect at the next appt.

Jo and Tanya - Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Crystal... all well here.. hope your well :D x


----------



## dancareoi

Becks. Brokklyn is such a cutie.

Caitlin still not crawling but gets around by rolling!

Sparkle, hoping that lining gets thicker.

Regina, tricky with bf and what to do for best. Are you expressing.

Caitlin 9 months next week and still no AF for me.

DS was 4 Sunday and we were in burnham on sea for weekend at a haven park. Weather was crAp Saturday but rest was fine. Stopped in Weston on way home yesterday 

Journey going wasn't good. Should be 1 3/4 hours but took 3 1/4!

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Sparkle125

Awesome news! My lining was at 7.8mm this morning!!! I am good to go for a transfer either Saturday or Monday! So excited! I did everything I could think of yesterday and it worked. Feel so grateful. Now on to next steps. They will thaw everything tomorrow and make the embryos, then we wait to see when they are ready for transfer. Thank God. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal and Lisa, its well hard work atm though lol. Can't wait til he's walking! Yes it was a huge spike in my temp. Hopefully I can take it on time tomorrow last two days Brooklyns slept til gone 9! xxx
Sparkle amazing news so exvited for you:) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle that is EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!! :dance: x


----------



## Left wonderin

Great news sparkle :) exciting days ahead !!! Dance I despite trying really really hard cannot get a let down with pumping . Bought not one but 2 electric pumps , no joy !!! He is feeding better today but still doing combi feeding at the moment . Decided not to stress about the most important thing is he is happy and getting fed :) 

So how are you doing ?? Becks Brooklyn is adorable and it sounds like he will be walking in no time :)


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Jenn! 

Regina - Do you massage before you try the pump, think of baby, etc?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina I hope so:) good luck with expressing. I still feel sad I couldn't breastfeed sometimes but I think Brooklyn's doing amazing so I try not to get down about it xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Bf is very difficult, especially for something that's supposed to be natural. Stressing out wont help.

My eldest DS hardly had any breast milk as I couldn't do it, he is now a healthy 12 year old who goes to a Grammer school! My dd had a little more breast milk and she too is healthy and on course to join her brother, hopefully.

Getting stressed will effect bf so try to relax and you may find it works better.

However combi feeding has never done mine any harm.

Look at Brooklyn, way ahead of Caitlin with what he can do so its not done him any harm

Sparkle, whoo hoo !!!! Good luck on transfer day xx



Just finished breakfast, 2 weetabix has knocked her out!


----------



## Soanxious

Aww wish I fell asleep after 2 weetabix like that hahaha! so cute!!!

My daughter is now bottle feeding my GD due to her 1st tooth popping through yesterday and she keeps biting and making daughters nipple bleed.. she is almost 8 months hahaha!

This is how she woke up to a tooth yesterday :D all smiles
 



Attached Files:







tooth.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Becks I see your chart has dropped back to a normal temp lol.. that was mad lol

I got pos opk today..


----------



## Soanxious

girls I just done 2nd ov test as I had a normal pos this AM and wanted to see if it was deffo a pos and not my vitamins in wee making it dark and look at this!! never before have I had a pos go so dark on the test line that the other line almost fades out... see how can I let that go? to me that is saying STRONG EGG!!!
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

Crikey and my positive Ferning!

sorry cant waste this... gonna BD.
 



Attached Files:







ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









ferningmay2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

lol I think id prob be the same Tanya!! That is SOME positive opk! You go girl:) xxx
Thanks Lisa I do still feel sad sometimes though, I so enjoyed the closeness and the bond and I was so hoping to do it this time but it wasn't to be. However Brooklyn is coming on in leaps and bounds so I try not to dwell:) Lisa Brooklyn adores rusks and has two every morning:) Beautiful pics of the two girls btwxxx
Afm yes normal temp this morn dunno what that spike was for. Weighed in after a week of dieting (Slimming World) and have lost exactly 7lb! So pleased and def worth the sacrifices so im really pleased and we will be doing our best at nttc this month lol xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Today was Thaw Day! I have a cohort of 8 eggs and I am so excited to report that all 8 eggs survived the thaw!!! I will get a fertilization report tomorrow on how many fertilized. First test passed with flying colors! SO excited! 

The only thing I should have been feeling today is happiness, but my work is so pressure filled right now. I am trying to remember that this is absolutely the most important thing that is going on right now. I may even miss a day of a work trip next week for my transfer and my boss is not being very understanding. It is upsetting to me, but I guess I need to remember that not everyone understands this process and they certainly don't understand all that we have been through to get here. So, screw him! If I miss, I miss. Easier said than done...I am working on it.


----------



## Soanxious

It was too good to waste.. just hope I caught my egg!!

Amazing weight loss Becks!! :D :dance:

Sparkle excellent news about the eggs!!! so excited... excited to hear the rest of the news too.. when will you learn about the next phase? And you take your time off.. its well earned and deserved... this baby will arrive in 9 months :D x


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle .... How exciting and wonderful news about the defrosting :) come on eggies lets get this show on the road :) as for your boss ignore him /her if you can this is one of the most important journeys of your life so work can wait !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya. Good luck this month!! And you sparkle:) xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Fertilization report: 5 fertilized, and they are still watching the other 3...something about they may have missed the window of time to see the signs that the other 3 fertilized. So, I am counting on 5! Grow!!! I will not hear anything else until Saturday, which will be day 3. They will decide whether my transfer will be Saturday or Monday at that time. My excitement is turning into nerves! Yikes! Come on embryos!!!


----------



## Soanxious

OMG this is so exciting!!!! Im so excited for you!!! and its not even my pregnancy LOL.. I am praying this makes an extra special baby for you.. will you have more than 1 put back in??? x


----------



## Sparkle125

This time for sure I will only transfer 1. These eggs are from a 19-20 year old girl, so if I transfer 2, it is possible I would have twins. And, although that would be incredibly awesome, it would be dangerous for my life and the life of the twins if that were to happen. So, I am following the advice of my doctors and only transferring one. I am crossing my fingers that they are growing in the lab right this very moment! Grow Baby!!!


----------



## crysshae

So cool! Do you get to freeze the others like you would if they had been your own eggs?


----------



## Sparkle125

Yes! If there are any left after 5 or 6 days and they look healthy, I will freeze them. They are officially mine.


----------



## Soanxious

OH THAT IS SO EXCITING!!!!!

So you could have another next yr... awwwww amazing!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle its so exciting!!!! wonderful news xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Can someone remind me how to share my ff chart ? And Becks if I take my temp at 5am feed ill have been asleep from 12pm is that ok ? He normally sleeps from 12 to 5 or 6 ?


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya.. Min 4 hours sleep is required Regina :)

To share... go onto FF then click My chart...... then click on sharing towards right in top of the page.. then click on get code then copy the chart thumbnail and paste it into your signature :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks so :) sounds complicated but ill try it :) how are you doing ?


----------



## dancareoi

It worked!

I hate ants! Had one or two in playroom, kitchen and downstairs loo for a while, youngest DS picks them up in fingers and we throw outside. I also put loads of ant powder down outside too.

Just gone in playroom and there are loads running everywhere. Was vaccing them up at 11pm! Also went outside and puts loads of powder down.

Urgh! They are really annoying me now.

Caitlin has her second tooth! Still bf without a problem at the moment, so we'll see how we go.


----------



## Soanxious

Buy some Nippon its excellent.. it takes a day or 2 but they take the poison back to the nest and kills it.. plus RAID it works up to a few weeks. :)

Regina the link is there but not the chart.. but just needs us to click :)


----------



## Oasis717

oh yuk I hate ants too hope you get rid of them soon! xx
Yes Regina that's what I did just took earlier and it was fine:) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Don't know if this apples to anyone but thought I would write it. Found a letter i got from the specialised clinic I attended for a uNK killer cell test before I got pg with Caitlin . It was recommendations for how to proceed to try and get and stay pg, one point said the following 

- we advise against taking asprin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preperation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy .

Hopefully this will be good helpful advice.


----------



## Soanxious

Ooo thanks for that.. stopped taking it now.. will see how I go a cycle.. :)


----------



## dancareoi

Makes sense I suppose, as asprin thins blood so could thin womb lining so not good to keep embryo in.


----------



## Sparkle125

Good info on aspirin Lisa. I believe taking aspirin is very individualized. While it may not be recommended for some diagnosis, it is critical to take in others. For me, it is critical to take due to my diagnosis of blood clotting disorders and my history of preeclampsia. For others, it is not necessary. I guess that is why we all need to do what we are all doing... get tested to see what our issues are. So, Tanya, I guess you will be able to know what to do after you get your tests back. It's a wonder anyone gets/stays pregnant!!!!


----------



## Sparkle125

Some people believe aspirin helps to thicken the lining because it thins the blood and allows more blood to flow to the uterus. It has also been said that it may help with implantation issues because the blood is more free flowing and less sticky which may help with the initial stages of implantation when new blood vessels are forming with the attachment of the embryo to the uterine wall.

Of course, with everything in medicine, you can read something that says one thing, and another article will prove exactly the opposite. It's hard to know what to do sometimes.


----------



## crysshae

When do you go in today Jenn?


----------



## Sparkle125

I heard from the lab this morning that I have 6 embryos still growing! 4 are doing extremely well and out of those 4, 2 are perfect! So, I am confirmed for a 5 day transfer on Monday at 11:15! So excited and am now hoping that I will transfer 1, and have 3 to freeze! Why not reach for the stars at this point!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle that is so exciting :) only two more sleeps !! I'm so excited for you. THANKYOU for sharing your journey with us .


----------



## dancareoi

I didn't take asprin, but injected clexane from week 7 to week 28

Jenn, so exciting!


----------



## Soanxious

I've had 3 chemicals no aspirin and 2 with aspirin. dont think either does anything for me :(

Sparkle that is Excellent news!!! so excited for you!!! :D x


----------



## Left wonderin

So you really have had a rough time of it ! You are a super women for keeping so positive and going for what you want no matter what . I'm so glad you are . I've been on these threads for 2 years on and off and have seen so many courageous ladies who in the face of extreme heartache and adversity keep going . It astounds me sometimes . I'm very privileged to know you ( well in cyber land anyway ;)


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you regina.. but I have decided.. I was trying this cycle and next cycle and that is all.. I cant do it anymore.. its affected me this time and is putting a strain on my relationship... OH is upset with me being so upset. x


----------



## josie1234

So exciting Sparkle. Thank you for sharing your journey and best of luck hun. Reach for the stars.

Hope you are ok Tanya, it is hard on relationships. Big hugs and that you get BP this time xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Josie, its been hard.. and trying to put a brave happy face on every day....i've been gardening today so taken my mind off a lot of things.. I have realised I need to get out daily and do something..not stay in driving myself nuts..

how are you? x


----------



## josie1234

Yes hun keep busy. Trying to put a brave face on is hard sometimes you just have to let it out but we are here for you hun. Drove down to see DH and he has just gone to work. Dog is laid on me so can't go back to sleep lol. Will try as I need to drive back later xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies hope all ok. Almost took Brooklyn to emergency docs last night his cold is so bad that hes got terrible conjunctivitis in both eyes and they were almost shut they were so swollen. So upsetting but I spoke to a nurse on 111 and they assured me that as long as he can still see ok and didn't have extreme redness in his eyes its normal and to keep bathing them and it would get better which it has slightly today so im pleased as he looked so terrible yest. What is up with my temps? Getting up slightly later never used to result in much higher temps, Caseys back at school tuesday so hopefully back to normal temp timexxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Jo :) I hope you managed some sleep and safe journey :) x

Aww Becks I hope he is a lot better.. will you be taking him to out of hours today? if its conjunctivitis it will need eyedrops. as its very highly contagious for all family.. Hope your temps get back to normal :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Tanya no he's so so much better today, the nurse said drops were only needed in severe cases that didnt improve within 48 hours. Yest morn he was absolutely fine and by the eve looked awful! But today he's improved loads already so gunna keep bathing them. The nurse said 90% of cases go on their own cared for at home. His cold is so v bad I hope it goes soon! Thanks im sure once I get up at my usual time ill have more idea. How are you? xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww glad he is so much better and recovers from cold soon...

My GD has got a cold too :( her 1st one.. she is on holiday in Skegness :) visiting her other Grandparents as they live there.. so 1st time she has seen the sand...and sea..

I have been out all day.. we drove around the coast of south wales.. barry ogmore vale porthcawl :) nice relaxing day.. plus I needed the time out to take my mind off ttc..

I have decided I wont be testing early.. af due 13/14th so if no sign by then may test. Im not even overthinking symptoms.. 

I am sooooooooooooooo tired... its been a long day so gonna grab a lazy sunday afternoon nap...whilst OH is at the gym :)

Here is a photo of my GD... taken today :D 7 and half months :D on that baby growth chart you have... babies are normally growth wise between 50/60 she is 98 LOL.. joys of having both parents 6ft3 ;)

What's happening with you becks? are you NTNP or TTC? x
 



Attached Files:







serensatskeggy.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , Becks poor Brooklyn sounds awful hope he feels better soon . Jo is it a long drive to see oh ? Does he get any time off / holidays in the summer ?? 

So your drive sounds lovely , its a good idea to get out and about and remind yourself that there actually is a big world out there outside ttc .... Even though it doesn't feel like it sometimes . If you need encouragement not to test if your weakening just ask ;)


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina - it takes an hour and a half so not too far but as DS was staying at his friends for the night, it was perfect opportunity and it is nice to see him. He was on days so finished at 7 pm and then in work 6 am the next morning so I set off when he went to work as couldn't get back to sleep. Had a couple of hours sleep when I got in. 

Becks - hope it doesn't take Brooklyn long to get back to his chirpy self, bless him, glad that the conjunctivitis is easing up. 

Lovely photo Tanya, what a cutie. Sounds like the drive was lovely. Yes it is hard trying not to test. I haven't tested for ages. I am definitely not trying anymore, ok I still take temp but I have spent enough on tests and yet again, looks like another long cycle so I am now getting on with my life. I find that I am not getting stressed out any more about tests and things so that is good. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## josie1234

Sorry I forgot to answer, yes he has got some time off in August, he does have leave which he has booked throughout the year so that is good. Unfortunately I have been working when he is off but once I get a job, hopefully that will change and I can just put leave in (whereas now, if I don't work, I don't get paid).


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Regina will do :).. at the moment I have NO urge to test.. in fact its making me sad.. so if it continues like that I wont be testing :) im not even groping my boobs etc looking for symptoms. 

Sorry your cycles are still long Jo :( wish there was something I could suggest for you ... but glad your feeling better about not testing :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly... how are you? (just incase you pop in from time to time)


----------



## josie1234

Yes it is hard not testing Tanya but I think something just switched in my brain and I thought that it was stopping me enjoying life and was taking over everything. Not having the tests in the house helps but to be honest, due to my long cycles now, I have come to accept that it is not going to happen. But to be honest, I am not sad, I am grateful for my DS as some people don't even have that. 

Is it today Sparkle?


----------



## Soanxious

I have split up with OH....

He thinks im having some kind of affair because im on here talking to everyone.. he says I was allowing my Mc and my ttc and this place to take over my life.. and he's fed up of it.. so he's gone.

I will be popping by to check on everyone but wont be here as much as I was... :hugs: all xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I cant believe it surely he will come round? Are you ok? Im so sorry imsure he will be back xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oh Tanya hope you are ok and things get sorted. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I hope Brooklyn is back to 100% very soon. 

Tanya - I hope it's just the stress y'all have been under and everything works out.

Jo - I'm glad you are able to move on and not dwell. I hope you find the perfect job for you.

Jenn - Keep us posted please.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal his eyes are bad today after much better yest. im sure ive not ovulated I need to get back to my normal temping time. If I have its bloody earl for me! xxx


----------



## crysshae

Poor guy. Have you tried allergy meds? I use Benadryl for little ones. My DH and DD have eye allergies, and their eyes do that when their allergies are bad with congestion and runny eyes and nose. Sometimes only their eyes swell and turn red.

I don't think you've ovulated either, especially with your CM pattern and off temps. You'd think FF would be watching all of that.


----------



## Sparkle125

So Sorry Tanya...I hope he will come around. 

AFM: Home resting! Transferred one super high quality blast! I have one in the freezer and they are watching 4 more for the next two days to see if any more will make it to freeze. YAY! EXCITING! Beta on the 10th!

Thanks for all the well wishes! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Jenn! Now the wait...


----------



## tillyttc

Omg soanxious iam so sorry I really hope that you can both work things out and get back on track ! The whole ttc thing can be such a strain ! I dont come on here to much I do stalk abit but I found that It was taking over my life and and I didnt want that ! With that said there are no men on here as far as I know well ive never come across any ! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for the advice Crystal will see how he is tomorrow. Yes sometimes ff is pretty naff! Hoping to get a proper temp tomorrow as back to normal routine xxxx 
Fantastic news Sparkle. Everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Woo hoo Sparkle.. so excited for you :wohoo:

Thanks girls I have written and essay on what happened in the link below in signiture.. so I dont have to repeat it.. yawns... gonna see how things go

Oh and my daughter is coming back sooner from Zante.. grrrrrr homeless n jobless.. and wants to sponge off me.. well nope no no.. so she best organise a job before she comes back.


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya wil read up in min. I hope you're ok. Your temps are great just climbing and climbing same as when I was pregnant with Brooklyn xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks.. link was broken.. fixed now..

Well first time my chart has looked like this... crikey I just looked back at my other charts and this one is totally different to them!!

I think you may of ov today Becks? and have a temp raise tomorrow? are you testing with opk? x


----------



## Left wonderin

Tanya I also just spotted your chart it looks great nice high temps and it does look different to the others you charted . I keep bloody forgetting to take my temp in the am so my chart will be useless this month !! Errrrr how annoying !!! Ill try remember tommrow , I think I'm cd8 today although my AF was the lightest I've ever ever had so expecting my cycles to be all over the place ... Might not even get another for months !! We shall see .


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Regina.. its looking different thats for certain... hope its a good sign :)

its a nightmare at the trying to remember to chart in the beginning.. then gets addictive... grrrrrrrr lol.. x


----------



## Left wonderin

I was addicted before .......... I'm so temping in the am !!


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome back to insanity then haha :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes its most def different from any of your others! With my chemical the temps were all up and down but with Brooklyn they just climbed and climbed:) So hoping for you. id love to ovulate this early but I doubt it as all other cycles have been 16/17/18 :( Oh well! Hope you're ok. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Ah well mine has dropped today... :( hope it climbs again tomorrow xx

What about trying some soy next cycle of not pregnant this cycle and hopefully bring ov closer? So many women raving about Vit D too :)

FX it will be soon for you and get shbfp x


----------



## Oasis717

Whats soy hun? Never really heard of it where do you get it? Thankyou I hope o date gets earlier and you could have had a little id today its still a good temp. xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I hope you ov soon too.. oh yeah suppose.. we will see if it raises tomorrow then.. eek.. not overthinking this cycle...

https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U48B2yinjIV are what I ordered.. I opened pack for some silly reason to look at them haha:haha: but I dont need them I was going to take them to give me more chances of popping more eggs out... a lot of women have twins taking them..they call them natures clomid... so whatever clomid does this is natures way apparently... 

But if you google it you will see hundreds of sites talking about it :) here is one https://community.babycentre.co.uk/journal/tigger23/1123125/bfp-soy_isoflavones

xx


----------



## Sparkle125

Had a super stressful couple of days at a meeting out of town, and now my manager is with me again today. So much pressure with my job right now! I have been distracted since my transfer on Monday, so I haven't been symptom spotting. I am now the equivalent of 8 DPO. Wish I had some signs! I am super stressed and hormonal. Will be happy when my boss leaves and I can relax for the first time all week. Please send peaceful hopeful vibes my way!


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle hope you have some peace soon. Hope boss bogs off very soon. Tanya how are things with you and OH?


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle I hope you get some peace soon but honestly..in one way its better not to symptom spot..you will drive yourself crazy... Im 7dpo so right behind you... :) when do you go back to be checked next? bloods etc? so excited for you!! :D

Jo hiya.. myself and OH are a lot better thanks.. he realised he has been a selfish dweeb and is spending more time with me emotionally xx

How is everyone else? im currently ill.. come down with some viral :( x


----------



## crysshae

Sorry you're having a stressful time Jenn. Hope it settles soon. Praying for wonderful results at your next appt.

Tanya - Glad you and OH are doing better. Hope that virus doesn't hang around long. 

Jo and Becks - How are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Crystal:) Great temps! I only wish id ovulate earlier too its such a long wait lol although we arent bd as ive got bloody thrush (sorry if tmi) its plagued me ever since my teens when I had course after course of antibiotics. So we will be out whatever this month:( Anyway ive lost 10lbs now since starting 2 weeks ago so im just trying to concentrate on that xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Great job losing weight! 

Tmi to ask but what do you wash that area with?


----------



## Soanxious

I cant use radox it gives me thrush.... nightmare.. and when I have antibiotics I always ask for canisten once(10%) so I can take it the day I finish my antibiotics as I always get thrush.. I feel for you.. have you tried natural yogurt to ease it till your meds kick in? that is so soothing..

10lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG Becks!!!!!!! WTG!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## Sparkle125

Thanks for the support ladies! My boss is gone for now, but coming back on Tuesday to ride with me, which happens to be the very day that I am going for my beta! Great timing! Although, I am sure I will POAS before then. I won't be able to help myself. I am so so so nervous about what is, or is not going on with my body right now. I ended up with only 1 embryo left in the freezer, which is a LOT better than zero, but I am so scared. I am so ready for my Rainbow!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya I do hate it so much its so uncomfortable! Same here but even baths give me it so I always shower:( Yes im heading for a stone off lol so pleased I can see the difference especially in my face:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thats amazing.. what are you doing? eating? cutting down on? cummon spill the secrets? ;) x


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle hang in there ! I'm sending every positive vibe your way that this is a STICKY BEANIE and your rainbow . How many DPO are you now ? How are you concentrating on anything else !! I tell ya us women are incredible beings !!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya ive cut out all junk and sugar eating only 3 times a day no snacking plus pushing Brooklyn in the buggy for between one and two hours a day but today it's been 3! So yes been trying v hard so i think it's why it's coming off so well! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and I knew I hadn't ovulated yet stupid ff has at last took off my crosshairs. Hurry up o!xxx


----------



## crysshae

Glad FF finally got with the program.

As for the thrush, if you wash with actual soap, that could what causes it to happen so often.


----------



## Soanxious

Thats excellent Becks...

as for Ov.. Nightmare cycle for you!!

Don't know what mine is doing!!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Crystal just plain water I wash with as anything else gives me thrush I have ti avoid so much but I think its walking in the heat and sweating etc:( xx
Yes Tanya my off temps were high but yiu can see they stabilise as soon as Casey went back to school and my wake up time resumed, fed up of o on day 17/18 mind you wont be able to bd anyway for at least a week too bloomin sore:( xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yuck. Hope it's better soon.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh becks that is so blooming annoying... Have you tried Sanex? that is great natural stuff I can only use Sanex.. x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls yeah I know its so annoying, as much as I say I want to wait when o is coming up I cant help but feel we have to try lol. But we can't! Boo hoo:( xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Artificial insemination... :D

Hey seriously.. like a turkey baster? or oral syringe? 

mix with a bit of conceive plus for lubrication and try that... your still not out then :D x


----------



## Oasis717

oh I dunno bout that Tanya! Ive never done anything like that! xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Well thats how some women do.. I dunno maybe worth a try if you wanted too... :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes I know ive heard that before:) but I think what with my weight loss going so well I think we'll leave it this month I'd really like to loose another stone xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

crikey.. how small u wanna get? had visions u were small anyways..

I think I just broke up with OH

I cant handle the stress anymore of this ttc and mc's...

I need to be alone xx


----------



## Oasis717

I started with 3 stone to loose size 16:( lost 10lbs so far but a long way to go yet. Im so sorry but im sure its just the stress of everything and all will be ok in the end xxxxxx You just need some time out I think xxx


----------



## Soanxious

yeah I need a years space I think :(

well done on weight loss though xx


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle.. any news???????? x


----------



## crysshae

I hope everything works out for the best Tanya.

Becks - If you keep going the way you are, you'll definitely lose that weight before you O next month.

Yes Jenn - have you tested?


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal is that an implantation dip you have today? ;)

I done a frer so I had excuse to drink some wine.. it was 100% negative.. so gonna have a glass of wine x
 



Attached Files:







BFN.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sparkle125

Yes! BFP! It was positive last night and this morning with FMU is was not any darker, if not a tiny bit lighter. But, I know for me FMU is not usually the best. I am so hesitant after just experiencing a chemical. Naturally I will be continuing to obsessively POAS until my beta on Tuesday. My boss is going to be with me all day on Tuesday which is such bad timing because I won't really be able to take a phone call for the results. I am toying with the idea of asking if I can go tomorrow, but my tests are so faint that I don't want to get scared by super low numbers. Here we go again with the faint tests....but at least it's positive!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Can't you just tell your boss you are waiting for a very important phone call????

Congratulations on your BFP 

its a young egg.. it will STICK!!!! xx


----------



## Sparkle125

I can tell him I am waiting for an important phone call, but I am in sales, and we will be riding around in the same car all day together. It would be awkward to take that call. I had to miss a day of a meeting last week so he knows I had a transfer, but quite frankly, the results are none of his business. Can you tell I am annoyed he is with me again?!?


----------



## Soanxious

I would just say.. I am waiting for some private results so need to take the call... if you can can you ask the clinic to ring you back in say 10 mins or so and pull over and take the call when your out of the car? just thinking of ideas... he irritates me and he is not even my boss lOl


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle :) I'm cautiously thrilled for you :) come on sparkle baby stick , stick , stick !!!! As for your boss I'd ask the clinic can you call them back at an agreed time , pull in somewhere and take the call in private . You might look a bit weird when your doing your celebration dance at the lay by but who cares ;) lol


----------



## Soanxious

Regina thats so funny.. because she will be :dance: because this is a sticky baby x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I felt a tiny bit better so we bd yest and today after a few days off I think I may of o yest but I will have to wait for tomorrow's temp! Congrats Sparkle:) xxxx
Tanya its still early for a bfp and I agree Crystal that could be an id today! xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hope you managed to catch that egg Becks :D

Yeah but you know what we are like.. we normally get the bfp before 10dpo... whats latest everyone here has got a bfp?


----------



## crysshae

No idea! Doing my best not to read anything into it even though I've never really had a dip like that happen before and my mind has been racing along with comparing charts and googling. Lol! Sad!

Yay Jenn. Congratulations. Praying this is your sticky rainbow!

Glad you're feeling better Becks.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls it was only twice but you never know I guess! Crystal I do exactly the same trawling ff friend charts comparing and googling like mad!xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and Tanya 12 dpo was latest for me:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun... im out this time just done another IC and its white white... dont know whether to waste a frer tomorrow as I get my progesterone results back tomorrow so if I was pregnant I would need to tell them.. think I will do another ic tomorrow and if its still white then save my frer for next cycle.. hoping in 1 way or another they give me progesterone just to boost me for next time x


----------



## Left wonderin

Mine was 15dpo but didn't test before , next time was 10dpo .


----------



## Soanxious

yeah I normally get shadows before hand but its ok... maybe its a sign to get my bloods all done properly 1st :) x


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Looks like you O'd a bit earlier than last month. That's good.

Tanya - You never know. Sometimes people have white tests and then a dark positive. You could tell them you don't know if you're pregnant or not tomorrow. Maybe they'll run it to be sure.

Regina - How is everything with you and little one?


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> Tanya - You never know. Sometimes people have white tests and then a dark positive. You could tell them you don't know if you're pregnant or not tomorrow. Maybe they'll run it to be sure.

Oh I had the progesterone test taken last friday as they wanted a day 20 test.. and the results are tomorrow.. Im going to ask to speak to a dr regarding results... I have an appt next monday with a new female gp anyway.. and 3 weeks I have my 2nd antibody and clotting blood test taken.. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi cry your temps looking hopeful :) LO is a bit clingy and crabby the last few days , growth spurt me thinks mixed in with early days of teething poor pet. Tired mama here but all is good . Him waking every 2 hours is not good for temp taking so I'm thinking my chart will be less than accurate ! Lol will just have to wait for AF to show up . This month not really trying .... Too knackered lol


----------



## Soanxious

Not sure if this can help???

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Sparkle125

Ok! Positive on digital last night made me think I could go early for beta, so I am waiting to get my blood drawn right now! I got ok from my doctor. I will get my results this afternoon. I am not expecting a super high number since it is just 12DPO, but hopefully a number that is not scary low. Fx!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

OMG! :wohoo:


thats amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations hunny!! this is your bring home screaming baby!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Thats wonderful sparkle crossing my fingers that you get super duper numbers and all is well with this sticky one . Xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

My hcg is 50!!!!! :yipee: That is apparently an awesome number for 12DPO! Yay!!!! The nurse said they look for 50-100 on 14DPO, so the fact that I was already 50 was awesome! I will probably go back in 2 days for my next test. I know I may have hurdles ahead, but I am excited today and it feels great! Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## Soanxious

:wohoo:




:wohoo:



:dance:



So excited.. we knew this was meant to be!!!!! You will be bringing home a screaming baby in 9 months YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Tanya, I love the little excited running man! He's cute! Thanks so much for all of the support!


----------



## Soanxious

I swear here... I was praying so hard for you.. and I am REALLY excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am literally so full of beans I feel like doing this :wohoo: and its midnight here.. that post woke me up!!!!!!!!! :dance:

I am ever so happy for you... :D xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Thank you! I so appreciate your kind words and your support. It is awesome to share positive news with you ladies given all that we have all been through. I am so hoping that this is my RAINBOW!!! I wish that for every one of us!


----------



## Soanxious

This is YOUR rainbow hun.. and I know all the girls will be so excited when they see your news... they are probably sleeping now.. so will have a lovely surprise in the morning... :D x


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo Jenn!!! That's wonderful!!! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw Regina I know how you feel Brooklyn's been clingy for the last couple of months! He screams if I leave the room! Plus he's teething and he had that horrendous cold and cough plus conjunctivitis at the end which altogether lasted 5 weeks, thankfully we are both much better now. He pulls himself up on absolutely everything stable or not so I have to crawl around the floor behind him. Such hard work atm but he sleeps from 8 til 7.30/8 a d has slept through since 7 weeks so im grateful for that. Everything is a fight atm with him he's decided he doesnt like his teeth being cleaned anymore or having his bum changed lol. We resorted to giving him a wooden spoon and spatula to try to sneakily do stuff but he still wont have it. Tonight made me laugh so much I was giving him a quick wash and was cleaning inbetween his toes with wet cotton wool. Id given him a piece to hold and he started trying to clean his toes too I was in stitches! He's a monkey lately but so so funny. xxxx
Thanks Crystal hope I get my crosshairs tomorrow, not expecting anything this month as hardly bd but that's ok as im still wanting to get back to what I was when we got married first anyway:) xxx
Tanya I dont really trust ics! Ive had so many problems with them I dont think you can totally trust them. xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I missed a whole page then!! Sparkle thats amazing massive congratulations to you im so v v pleased for you xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn that's fabulous, I too love the running man

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Brooklyn sound a right little character.

Caitlin has been rolling and moving backwards for a while, gets herself out of her chair and quite often gets stuck under sofa!

Yesterday she crawled forwards for first time, not very good yet, but is getting there!

She also stood up against sofa on Sunday, but hasn't done that again.


----------



## tillyttc

Omg omg omg thats a beautiful number you have there lady now get cooking that little bean . Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG ! I'm so thrilled for you sparkle :) baby sparkle is growing strong :) I'm so excited for you .... Time for happy dance !!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks Yeah for crosshairs :) are you ov later than pre pregnancy cycles ?? I've no ov signs this month yet ... Have to order some Opk ic for now , forgot to take my temp AGAIN this am !! I'm a disaster lol.... Brooklyn sounds like great fun at the moment and poor Caitlin under the sofa I've a mental picture of that lol.......


----------



## Soanxious

Aww so sweet that Brooklyn is washing his own toes lol and Caitlyn getting stuck under the sofa :haha: growing fast!!

Regina little sean will be doing all that soon :D

I took another ic this morning FMU and its Negative.

Will do another with SMU. then ring in for my results at 2pm.

Pointless me using a frer as at least a shadow would come on the ic... the ic's are supposed to be 10mui https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370143667648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

At last you have your crosshairs Becks :D :dance:

Regina.. you may remember to temp one day :haha:

Sparkle.. still so happy for you!!! :dance:


----------



## josie1234

Congratulations Sparkle so chuffed for you. Xxx xx

Just popping in to say hi before my 2 classes tonight. Chat later xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Got my progesterone back..

41 :dance:

Going to ask for another test next cycle as I felt this was a very strong ov from the tests I had at ov. Want to make sure its not a one off as other times its been lower when pregnant.. 26.5 and 28

So is 41 good enough for non pregnant?

I done a frer so know im not pregnant.. im 12 dpo and it was smu so would of shown x


----------



## crysshae

It's hard to find exact information on what progesterone should be. I "think" 41 is actually very good for not being pregnant. I've seen some say if you have a bad egg, your progesterone is low. Good egg equals higher progesterone. 

What did your doctor say?


----------



## Soanxious

The receptionists gave me the results I see my new gp next monday...

I am gutted I didnt catch this egg then.. its the highest I have had in my progesterone tests other times I was pregnant :(

such a shame.. maybe that would of been the one.. if I had BD that night and following day like I normally would.... but only bd morning of ov and 2 days later :(


----------



## crysshae

Looking at your chart, you had plenty of BDing in.


----------



## Soanxious

I normally like everyday LOL... but not caught eggy.. my body probably needed the break.. but with the best egg ever :(


----------



## Left wonderin

So look what was outside my house just now , I'm sending on a rainbow to you xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Very pretty!


----------



## Soanxious

AWw thank you.!!! :cry: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

wow loads of posts! Great news about Caitlin on the move Lisa and Brooklyn is a pickle atm I think he's asserting his personality lol xx
Regina in 2012 I used to o between cd 10 and 14 o on cd 14 with Brooklyn so yes still later ive had 16/17 and 18 but apparantly only after cd 21 is deemed "late" o. It's just a long wait to o each month! xxx
Crystal your temps are climbing and looking fab. So hoping for you this month. xxx
Tanya I had a progesterone level of 72 at 5 weeks 1 day with Brooklyn. Are you sure you're out? xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

And ive just seen your temp today. I repeat are you sure you're out!!!!! xx


----------



## Soanxious

150% Deffo NOT pregnant.. I done 2 ic's and a frer... :cry:

xx

will take pic of frer now


----------



## Oasis717

There is loads women that get a neg before positive thats a great chart you know. Im terrible for expecting to get what I had with Brooklyn which was a faint line at 6dpo but as Fi said that was the exception not the rule. Not trying to get your hopes up hunni but there is a slight chance its too early. Got any symptoms? xxx


----------



## Soanxious

This is my 150% negative Frer taken SMU 12 DPO :cry:
 



Attached Files:







bfn mayfrer.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soanxious

Just sore painful boobs.. but put that down to fact my progesterone has been high this cycle.. no heaviness in cervix, no cramping, no weeing non stop, no hot flushes, no heart palpitations...

Just tired and Painful boobs.. thats it. :( x


----------



## Oasis717

Will have a look on my tablet tomorrow my phones rubbish for pics:( Lets see what tomorrow's temp is for you xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

My temp has slightly dropped.. will probably drop right down tomorrow.. AF due Fri/Sat x


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, how is everyone doing tonight?

Took this a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Dance she is adorable !!! Such a little lady , a princess in the making ! 

AFM I poas today :) I really enjoyed it a pg test of course it was a bfn ( which I knew ) but had to have a smear test and GP would not do it until I took pg test as AF have not regulated yet . Althought I knew I could not be was disappointed to see no line lol........ God poas is addictive ! I'm going to buy Opk tommrow when I get paid in boots until my ic arrive ;)


----------



## crysshae

Dance - She's a cutie.

Regina - Lol! Funny how addicting those sticks are. I haven't POAS in more than 4 months! Hoping I get the chance to this month.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well cry your chart is looking mighty fine :) nice temp rise !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Crystal they are awesome temps!!! Xxx
Lisa she's such a little cutie:) xxx
Afm big news! Brooklyn said his first word well words today. First the radio was on and I couldn't be 100% then in Morrison's and again I wasn't 100% then he was in his highchair and he said it again clear as day and Adam was there thank god as it was DAD DAD DADA!!!! Adam was so pleased. Xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

dancareoi said:


> Hi all, how is everyone doing tonight?
> 
> Took this a couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 774503

Oh wow she is so adorable!!! Such a girlie girl so sweet :D



Left wonderin said:


> AFM I poas today :) I really enjoyed it a pg test of course it was a bfn ( which I knew ) but had to have a smear test and GP would not do it until I took pg test as AF have not regulated yet . Althought I knew I could not be was disappointed to see no line lol........ God poas is addictive ! I'm going to buy Opk tommrow when I get paid in boots until my ic arrive ;)

:rofl: the addiction has kicked back in after 1 use? Welcome back! :thumbup: hehe!! Im having my smear Friday if AF has not arrived... I too will get a free poas test then :wohoo:



crysshae said:


> Regina - Lol! Funny how addicting those sticks are. I haven't POAS in more than 4 months! Hoping I get the chance to this month.

I too hope you get to poas and get a bfp!! Great temps!!! :D


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal those temps are looking lovely.

It's over a year now since I poas!

Finally put the Moses basket away today and shed a few tears because its had my 4 babies in it and will never be used again.

It's coming to the stage now that we need to start clearing things out and getting rid of things (eBay when I get a moment) although we are definately not be Having any more, I feel that I just can't part with anything yet :(


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and I got weighed today ive lost just over a stone in a month!!!:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Oh and I got weighed today ive lost just over a stone in a month!!!:) xxx


:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh how wonderful Becks :) id say Adam was over the moon :) not long now for mama .... It sounds like you have a very advanced little man on your hands :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance no need to part with them until your ready , just put them away for now and when you feel ready take the next step( maybe keep a few bits for when Cathlin has your grandchildren !!! ;) lol ....


----------



## Sparkle125

More good news! My second beta today was 145!!!! Almost tripled from 50! So exciting! A REAL :bfp:!!! They said I could wait a week to have another test, but they also said I could go sooner, so I plan to go on Friday.

Fun news from all of you about your adorable babies and great weight loss! First words! How fun!

Hope everyone else is doing well. :happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

.


----------



## crysshae

Dance - keep it until you're ready.

Becks - great job!

Tanya - pretty. Where's the before the nose job picture?

Jenn - this is your sticky! Yay!


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Oh and I got weighed today ive lost just over a stone in a month!!!:) xxx




crysshae said:


> Dance - keep it until you're ready.
> 
> Becks - great job!
> 
> Tanya - pretty. Where's the before the nose job picture?


EEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## crysshae

Lol! We can't see the difference.


----------



## Soanxious

hahaha.. I always angled my face so you couldnt really see how bad it was in photos.. for every 200 photos I took of myself I would only post 1 photo in public.


I forgot to take proper front and side on before photos.. I remembered AFTER the operation.. was gutted LOL..


----------



## Oasis717

I was too embarrassed to take before and after pics of me Tanya I looked bloody dreadful a stone heavier. Still got 2 stone to go to my ideal weight but only one stone til what I was when we married in 2012:) xxx
Ive been saying dada to Brooklyn for ages and he said it just in time for father's day! He's in his cot for the first time tonight and out of our bed at last.  Love him to pieces but at 6ft 5 dh just didnt have any room bless him. Xxx
Sparkle congrats fantastic news!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - you're right. It is hard to see a difference. Can't even tell why you needed the surgery. 

Becks - Good luck with Brooklyn in his bed tonight. They grow up too fast!


----------



## Oasis717

I must of missed the pics i'll have to look back! Thanks Crystal xx What a nightmare night he slept really well til the small hours then woke constantly im knackered! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I removed pics to get better ones but cant find before ones that showed it.. what happened was.. my nose was across my face slightly after a beating so I always angled the camera so you couldnt see it properly..

In the 1st photo you couldnt see the angle of the nose so much as I always tilted my head.. but the tip as you can see collapsed.. After the 1st op 8 yrs ago the tip became detatched and would move around if you toutched it :rofl: looked like a hook witch nose... then 2 op nose pics... then 4th pic you can see the loose hook has gone..(I still have a big nose:rofl: ) but the hook has gone.. and he filed the bridge to take the bump from the bridge that was there form the 3 breaks in it previously as well as 2 operations on the breaks on the bridge.. 

Its never gonna look 100% as it was so badly smashed into my face but its a million times better than it was.. people could see I had had my face bashed in and would say.. aww what happened to your nose.. where as now.. its not looking like I have had anything happen to it.. just a normal not so perfect now

Off to the hospital now for a checkup.. well in 15 mins.. wanna glam up to show him how much better I feel with my new non hook nose hahahaha :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







378995_10150551948385050_1025495053_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









help.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









1NOSE15HOURS.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









981000_10152059784065050_592054329_o.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









menewhair.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Well I dunno about anything other than you look bloody gorgeous and no where near your age!!! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Caitlin has been saying dada for a while, DH convinced its her first word, but I think it's just a sound, but strangely she sometimes says it when he walks in the room!

Why dada surely the time we spend with them it should be mama!

Her crawlings coming on, but DS 4 not happy because she keeps crawling over his puzzles and pulling them apart !

Jenn. Looking good, come on little bean


----------



## crysshae

My goodness, Tanya. You had all kinds of stuff go on with your nose. 

Sorry Becks. Hope he gets used to the change quickly. I must admit I would've brought him back to the bed so we could all sleep. Lol. 

Lisa - Lol. It is annoying when they say dada first. My DS15's first words were tickle tickle. :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

:wacko:Aww shucks thanks Becks x

Yeah Crystal.. some mad things my poor nose :rofl: x

How is everyone???????

Hospital discharged me today.. all was well with my hooter!!And AF has ARRIVED!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Glad everything is well and that you're happy to see AF. 

I'm doing fine.


----------



## dancareoi

Tany, glad all ok with your nose, photos are lovely.

Sorry Af got you, but onwards and upwards.

Becks, excellent on weight loss.

Crystal - tickle tickle!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa im having my first night off tonight after a month of dieting. Were having pizza cant wait!! Xx
Ive been saying to Brooklyn for ages now dada everytime DH is there and he said it when he walked in the kitchen:) I think he does understand cause he also now says ish for fish, he absolutely loves watching our tropical fish and for months now ive been saying look fish! If I say it he copies me lol. Crystal eventually at 4am I did bring him back in the bed. Was so tired! Xx
Tanya am sorry af got ya hunni xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, 6dpo, time for a test!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol already have neg ic!! But I think although we bd once on o day and once the day after chances are pretty slim plus my temps are pants but I dont mind cause need shift some more weight first! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Beck.. but I felt gutted 10dpo and neg test.. so moved on from it.. wanted to get af here so I could move onto next egg... be so happy to get it out of way and get back to BD.. just gotta make sure its a lot more often than last cycle and daily.. I missed the day after ov and were large hours of gaps between. So I understand what you say when you say yourself chances are slim.. we like our way that seems to work and when we dont do it it seems to fail.. lol we know our bodies so well.. saying that FX temps will rise and you will soon get bfp. maybe the weight loss has something to do with low temps ;)

Im gonna VT from now on as well... no more orally.. as I am always so thirsty in night so wake up n sip then think arghh I gotta take temp!

OMG its so HOT out!!!!! I think im gonna pop out for a drive... and play the Coldplay ghost stories album... and cruise around.. lovely day!!!


----------



## crysshae

Lol Becks. Looks like your temp times have been off though. That could be the reason they are low.

Tanya - Since you're planning for this month, I guess everything has worked out with your OH. Enjoy your drive.


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hunni hoping this next cycle is THE one for you:) Yes totally agree much more is needed with us and when we dont nada!! We walked to Morrison in this heat then to pick up Casey so out for three hours in it! You know I never thought of the weight loss meaning lower temps could be! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah not too bad at moment... FX it gets better.. he is treating me this weekend by paying for the trip to visit and take my GD out :) to cheer me up!! :D

Whats happening Crystal? your temps are awesome... tests?


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad to hear it. I hope it continues to get better too. 

No tests...unless I miss AF, although I must admit I've had to talk myself out of them this month as quite a few things seemed different for me.

But now I'm feeling like I'm out, so probably good I didn't give in. :shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

Oh wow your so strong to be able to get his far by not testing!!!

but look how many people say they are out and they get sticky BFP's.. 

So will test in 2/3 days? I will check in ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

Looking forward to your test Crystal! Yes ive sometimes had take my temp at 5am and sometimes only had an hours sleep before taking as Brooklyn has been waking a lot in his cot! So it's hard to get a true temp. Only symptoms I have are bloating and moodiness:) xx


----------



## Soanxious

OMG Girls... I am crying laughing!!!!:haha:

I was looking at different places to visit with my GD when I visit her in Birmingham when I saw the Birmingham Wildlife Conservation Park, so thought I would Tripadvisor it.. 

The 1st review I saw was this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:

I can't stop crying laughing at such a stupid thing to say.... how can you stop nature from mating??? Were staff supposed to stop them or advertise it as an X rated show?:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







tripadvisor.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dancareoi

I think she needs to get a life!! Wonder how her son got here, disgusting behaviour!

Although Live south of Brum not too sure where you could take GD. There's the sea life centre, or you could head right out of Brum to Hatton country world near Warwick or on a smaller scale the butterfly farm in Stratford upon Avon. 

Sorry, only know south side of Brum. It's been over 10 years since I went into city centre, don't like lots of people round me!!! 

With my first 3 we bd every day, but found that every other day worked better when trying for Caitlin. Have to remember that DH is no spring chicken either!

Crystal keeping everything crossed.

Becks, still early days. Moodiness, hmmmm, isn't every women like that anyway!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun :) we are off to Stratford upon avon tomorrow instead of one of the reserves I was going to goto.. but was looking for somewhere to take her when I go up next month as I have her all day n night :)

I will copy n save those details.. thanks :D x

That woman has written another review!!!! hahahaha :rofl:

She seriously needs HELP!:nope::haha::winkwink::shrug::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







tripadvisor2.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

I cant read them on my phone:( have to look on the laptop tomorrow! I dunno Lisa im pretty chirpy most of the time lol. Just not when I have pmt! Dh is going to Bedford tomorrow with his best mate to his friends new flat to watch the football. Other than when I was in hospital we've never spent a night apart since we met. I had to insist he goes cause he was worried about me spending the night alone bless him. He's waited years to watch this and as he's half Italian will be rooting for Italy! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Sounds like she needs to stay home.

Becks - That's sweet of him.

We don't seem to manage to get any set pattern to our BDing. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Strange temps for me even for off temps! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

That woman has a serious problem, just some moaning old cow with too much time on her hands!

I love Stratford, always going shopping there with my mom, will be there again next Wednesday. Hope you have a lovely time. Maybe hatton country world would be ok as there's a lot more there if you have more time.

If you need any advice for Stratford for eating and drinking I can point you in the right direction. ( my DS could have gone to school here, which I think would have been fabulous but its boys only and he wanted a mixed one )

Becks, my DH parents are both Irish, so if Ireland played England he would support Ireland!

ThatS some temp drop today - implantation?


----------



## Oasis717

I dont know Lisa even for off temps they are odd! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies :) we are set for a heatwave in Ireland ! Temps of mid 20s for 2 weeks !! Hope there is sun with it and not just humidity ! Cd20 here .... Wherfor art thou eggie ?????? Not a sign of ov !!!! First cycle pp so who knows !


----------



## crysshae

Like Lisa said, maybe it is implantation Becks.

Lol Regina. Those first cycles can be confusing. If you're still breastfeeding even more so.

Jenn - How's it going?


----------



## Sparkle125

I had another beta Friday and it went from 145 to 314 in 2 days. So things are cookin' just right so far! Another hurdle jumped. They said I could wait a week to test again, or go back sooner if I would like. I'll see how I feel next week. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh so exciting sparkle ! Looks like your well and truley knocked up ;)


----------



## crysshae

That's great Jenn!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Becks thats sweet of him... :)

Sparkle that is amazing news :dance: x

Oh Stratford was Beautiful!!! we loved it and my GD was an angel.. we took a picnic and fed the ducks n swans too.. im worn out from all the driving.. left 7am yesterday and got back 10.30pm last night.. really enjoyed ourselves... I was so happy to have my GD yesterday :dance: I wish she could go to school there.. its beautiful!! I would love to live there!! and wish it was my local place to shop :dance:

Yup we cant wait for some awesome weather too!!!! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







serenstratford1.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4









serenstratford4.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3









serenstratford5.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









serenstratford6.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 3









serenstratford7.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

She's adorable Tanya. Glad y'all had a fun day.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Crystal..... :)

Umm excuse me but... HAVE YOU TESTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT THOSE TEMPS!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Not yet. I did buy some yesterday though - the first time since January. The only thing that kept me from testing this morning was everyone was home and I couldn't sneak around. Lol.


----------



## Soanxious

no way!! I would be POAS by now... :brat:


----------



## crysshae

I gave in. The kids were outside so I finally just looked at him and said...

I've been going to the bathroom every hour or two today and have been for days. I usually hide testing from you but I bought some yesterday and since you're sitting there and going to see me get it out I'm going to test. I'll let ya know in a minute. Lol.

6th or 7th urine of the day - so diluted it was almost clear. Walmart cheapie. Saw the line as it went across even while the dye was still covering the whole window. Darkest I've ever had on this brand. Eek!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sparkle125

YAY CRYSTAL!!!! This is so exciting!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Crystal I just knew from your chart im so so SO happy for you!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Still stalking:winkwink:

Congrats crystal and sparkle - I'm a bit late to the party:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Another BFP yeah crystal !!!! I'm so so happy for you . The over 40s could give the young ladies a serious run for their money ;) lol


----------



## crysshae

Thank you so much ladies! I pray this little one is sticky. 

How are you Fi?

How are you feeling Becks? Your temp went back up. 

Jenn - Any symptoms starting?


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Thanks Regina!


----------



## Soanxious

I knew it!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: 

I knew as soon as I saw your chart earlier hence I mentioned it!!!

ACTUALLY I KNEW IT WHEN I MENTIONED THE IMPLANTATION DIP AT 7DPO!!!

YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


XX


----------



## crysshae

Haha! Thanks Tanya!


----------



## Soanxious

Im so happy for you.. and another one for this room so gives us more hope xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Still stalking. Omg Crystal - I am so excited for you. Come on, keep sticking, woo hooo xxxx

I keep meaning to comment on some of the posts but keep forgetting as so busy. Yes you are right Regina - good success stories on this thread. 

Fi - how are you? I have just looked at your chart, this is a long cycle for you. (Says me :haha:)

Tanya and Becks - you must have sixth sense. 

How is everyone else? I don't seem to stop at the moment but got an exciting venture in the pipeline. Been asked to be Personal Trainer for new company so I am mega excited about that at the moment. Trying to get some more local classes set up for them too. I did go for my interview in NHS last week for admin job and won't hear from that til this week and got another interview for admin job on Tuesday but to be honest, my heart is defo on this PT job. I feel like I will learn loads and feel so motivated. I can still continue with my other bits at the moment (my other classes/bootcamps etc) and think it will develop from there. Going to do some training on Weds so hope I am not getting beasted lol.

How are you doing Becks, you have been doing so well with your weight loss. Keep going hun. If you are on facebook and ever need motivation, look at my facebook page as I sometimes put little challenges on there and tips. www.facebook.com/GiJoFitness

How are you Tanya, are you doing/taking anything different this cycle?


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Jo that is excellent news about work.. and to be doing something you love too :)

Wow I can't even manage 20 mins exercise a day!! :rofl: and you do it for work and fun :haha:

Um this time I am on Vitamin D3 and Soy iso on top of my other things, I didn't take aspirin last cycle but may take aspirin 1dpo and will be doing the pineapple core too. Im trying anything and everything!!

Just took a peek of your FB page.. nice one!! :D

Drops to the sofa and Passes Jo 50p



:dance:


----------



## dancareoi

Whoo hoo crystal, praying for a sticky bean.

Tanya, glad you had a lovely day in Stratford. We are so lucky to only live 25 mins away.

Going on Wednesday. We'll have our usual tea cake and cuppa in a tea shop, then after some shopping will go to greggs and have lunch by river,

Then if weather is nice, will stop at a pub on way back and have a pot of tea in the garden!

Jo, lovely to hear from you, glad you doing ok.



Caitlin & Eoin


----------



## Soanxious

Oh we loved it.. will be going back again before the summer is over.. we stopped at a nice pub and had some pop and snacks in the garden... was too nice to sit inside.

You are very lucky to live not far away...

25 mins for me is here..https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...JIbnPITUgYgI&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=635

so I can't complain too much.. just wish Stratford upon avon was closer :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely pic Lisa:) xxxx
Jo thanks for the encouragement im really proud to have lost a stone and I cant tell you how much better I feel and look. Plus im so much stronger and can get up the hills etc a lot faster every week. Looking forward to loosing the next half a stone. Congrats on the job!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers!

Congrats on the job Jo!

Lovely smiles Lisa.

Becks - You'll have that other half stone off in no time.

Tanya - That place is gorgeous!


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya that looks fab. We are always going to Saundersfoot and pass right by Cardiff (unless we go along Heads of the VAlley) and we have never stopped there. I think we should do some time.

Becks, what's the weight loss secret? I am really struggling


----------



## Oasis717

Its the amount of exercise we do I think Lisa. As we choose not to have a car we walk everywhere and its a 2 and a half hour round trip 3 times a week to do our shopping before anything else. The way back is all uphill as well. So most days the minimum I walk is 2 hours up to 3 and a half hours. No one we know walks that much! Then we have also given up bread, sugar and junk and eat just 3 times a day. Not a diet as such as we have what we want for dinner, within reason, just smaller portions. Dh has lost 24lbs and he started a week after me! Try to fit in a walk with the pushchair daily and cut out any rubbish from your diet. Im sure you will soon see results. I cany believe the difference after this stone:) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Lisa the photo is beautiful of your Little ones :D so sweet!!

Yeah Cardiff bay is AMAZING there is always something going on and in the summer they do this down there its cool!! https://www.cardiffbaybeach.co.uk/

We have lots of beaches in Wales but its funny to have one in the bay for the summer.. plus it is where Casualty (BBC programme) is filmed and Dr Who experience is there.. https://www.doctorwhoexperience.com/ plus lots of places to eat drink and things for lo's to do :)

Becks both your weight losses are AMAZING!!! 

I drive everywhere.. even 400ft to my local shop!! im so lazy and should really lose 2 stone max...


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that chart of yours is looking interesting ;) LO is now completly off the boob so I really need to watch what I eat now as I was kinda eating what I wanted . Ill end up like a barrel !!! Delighted I got my crosshairs today , NO chance of being pg this cycle we prevented as I need a follow up smear test before we really try again . Bloody well booked it for week AF is due now !!!! Interesting to see what my next cycle does:)


----------



## Soanxious

Regina that is excellent news about the crosshairs!!! :dance: hopefullt this is the beginning of your new perfect cycles :D

I went to see my new GP today... she was FABEROONIE!! I wrote about it in my journal... gave me lots of hope..


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya, hopefully gp will have some ideas and answers 

Becks, whoa in the temp rise- test?

Bad as it sounds, I just don't get time to walk, DH keeps telling me same thing. Will have to make more of an effort


----------



## Soanxious

OH HECK BECK!!! now I saw your what looks like implantation dip at 7DPO and a FABEROONIE rise!! u testing????????????

Yeah I feel she will be good if I have questions as my consultant is useless..if she does not get me more answers or tests I will visit the new GP and ask for new consultant x


----------



## garfie

Becks - Wow surely you have tested:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Arghhhhhhhh she must be out walking losing weight.. as she is not answering!! :brat:


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Yay for cross hairs! 

Tanya - I'm glad you like your new doctor. Hope she is a great help to you.

Becks - What they said! Great rise. That low one could've been implantation. :happydance:

AFM - Got the darker cheapie with FMU today (after going to the bathroom twice in the night). And look at that FRER. I think the test line just might be darker than the control. Praise the Lord! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









photo 3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

Praise the lord indeed!!! :wohoo:

Those are AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL LINES!!!!

I so can't wait for you to have your scan and see your beautiful baby moving around and its little heart flickering... awwww so so so so so HAPPY for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you! I'm so excited!


----------



## Soanxious

I bet you are.. when do you get more tests? or scans?


----------



## garfie

Cry - Time to turn your chart green:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Great lines Crystal, woo hoo. 

Becks - I am awaiting your update with anticipation.

Thanks for all your comments. Got a phonecall from NHS to say I have got the admin job and have said thanks but no thanks (not in those words though lol). Said that I had been offered another job. I am so hoping I have made the right decision. Oh well, who needs to eat food anyway lol! No, I am sure I have, just hate making decisions. Being in the military, the decisions were made for me. I know there is no way I could work full-time and continue with my classes/PT etc so I am sure I have made the right decision.

What is going on with my chart/temps. Could it be another 100 day cycle?
How is everyone else?


----------



## crysshae

Yes, it is Fi! I'm trying to tell another group I talk to, and I keep getting interrupted. Lol! I told y'all yesterday, but I didn't tell them. :flower:

Tanya - My doctor has you come in for bloodwork at around 5 to 6 weeks and then sees you for the first time and does a scan at 8 weeks. I need to call them this week. 

Congratulations on your decision, Jo. If it feels right, it was the correct one.


----------



## Soanxious

Jo I have read in a few places that too much exercise can cause infertility.. and messed up cycles.. had you ever tried to slow down on a cycle? just wondering.. as you are very fit..and always on the go... What about soy iso? have u tried that? have I asked you before? Job wise I think you made the right decision for you.. :)

Crystal that's great news.. so you will be seeing them soon then for bloodwork :D And we are the lucky group to know your pregnancy? :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Yep. I just now finally got the time to tell the other group.


----------



## Soanxious

:dance:


----------



## garfie

Jo - I would love to advise you about your chart - but hey mine seems to be following yours:wacko:

I'm sure you've made the correct decision:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

That's a nice drop, Fi. Maybe you're ovulating today.


----------



## garfie

Cry - Hope so - we are worn out :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Haha!


----------



## Oasis717

You ladies do make me laugh! Tanya I was out lol. Neg on ics ladies. Plenty of time for temp to drop. Feel like af is coming! Crystal beautiful lines im so happy for you. Xxx
Lol at you driving to the shop Tanya. Xxx
Thanks for all the encouragement Jo xxx
Lisa hope you manage to get motivated xx
Hi Fi hope you ovulated today:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh darn!! I was so hoping this was a BFP Becks....

I could see that you were out.. im psychic or is that psychotic? :rofl:

Anyways UK girls can you click the link and help mumsnet to get us women proper care after suffering mc

https://www.mumsnet.com/campaigns/m...mpaign=Miscarriage Care Campaign get involved


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tanya - yes I saw something recently about the care of women that have had miscarriages, can't remember where I saw it now. I would imagine that it varies from place to place but it would be nice if there was some policy that everyone could follow with regard to their care to ensure that everyone is treated with compassion and helped more. Yes you did mention about exercise, what I will do is keep a track of what exercise I do and maybe try to cut it down and see if that helps my cycle. I bought some Menopace Original which contains Soya Isoflavone extract (20mg), https://www.vitabiotics.com/menopace/original/

Thank you about the job. Time will tell, eh? If worst comes to the worst, I will just have to reapply for jobs lol.

Fi - it is crazy when your chart does mad things, I never know what it is doing. I hope we get some sense of them soon and I really hope that yours doesn't go much longer. Thanks. Lol at you being worn out. 

Becks - you are welcome. Good on you walking so much. You need also to do things that increase your metabolism, do things you have not done before and vary what you do as your body does go into a plateau and get's used to what you are doing. How about when you are walking, pick a point and speed your pace until you get to that point and then slow it down to normal pace until another point and do that a few times. (ie lamp-post or tree), this gets your heart rate up and you can choose the distance of your intervals. If there's nothing to pinpoint then time yourself - ie speed up for 30 seconds and then back to normal pace, repeat. Or you could even stop and do 10 squats holding on to the pram and walk on. Couple of ideas. But you are doing really well and good on you for cutting out some foods. Diets are only short-term solutions but small changes lead to long term changes. I've enclosed a couple of pics to keep you motivated lol and may post some regularly on here for you



Thanks Crystal - I hope it is the right decision. I bet you can't wait to call your GP. I can't remember if you have done a digi or not?
 



Attached Files:







10270293_700645043318718_7850865413195146024_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josie1234

cute pic
 



Attached Files:







1173619_571391042910786_191040931_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Soanxious

Jo is 20mg enough? when did you start that? Could you boost it with more soy iso? I take 100mg most women take around 160mg I thought I would try 100mg this cycle.. these are the ones I take... https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU

The soy iso at higher strength is taken CD 3-7 for the best results.. that should force ov.. or make better or more eggs.

This info is out there too... WHAT IS IT?
Soya Isoflavones are derived from soya beans. They have been dubbed &#8220;the natural Clomid,&#8221;
As they work in pretty much an identical manner.
Just like Clomid; Soya Isoflavones work by tricking your body into thinking its low on oestrogen. Your body then kick starts production of FSH (Follicle-stimulating hormone) followed by LH (Luteinizing hormone) Which are both necessary to release Healthy Eggs during ovulation.
FSH is released at the start of the menstrual cycle; it stimulates the growth of an immature egg into a fully matured egg. When the egg has matured your body then releases a surge of LH. LH is the hormone that tells the ovary to release the egg.

WHEN?
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later.
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

DOSE?
The dose is really down to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you.
With Clomid the starting dose is 100mg. Soya Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg.
The trouble with 100mg of soya is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg.

I would recommend that if you know that you do ovulate without taking soy then you should start with 80mg.
And if you know that you don&#8217;t usually ovulate you can start with 120mg.
Some women change the dose on different days. So they may start at 120mg for the first 3 days then give an extra boost for the last 2 days with 160mg.

As I have said though, use the lowest dose possible for yourself. If you ovulate using 120mg/day stick to that for a few cycles. GIVE IT A CHANCE. It is said that it takes 3months to get the full benefits of what you are taking. NEVER EXCEED 200mg/day.

OTHER BENEFITS?
The following potential health benefits are attributed to Isoflavones:
Reduce heart disease risk
Protect against prostate problems
improve bone health
Reduce cancer risk

I just watched this video on recurrent mc its the BBC Horizon Documentary... gives me hope..... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TO7vwvbRWY


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks Jo that really means a lot to have so much encouragement. I dont just look better I feel better ditching the junk. Weve decided we are having one Saturday night off every two weeks. Something to look forward to. The muscles in my legs are getting much more defined and dh loves my bum best as due to all the years of walking its damn good if I say so myself:) I dont like much on me but I do like my bum! We live where there are so many hills that the walk is constantly intense/easier/intense but will def try speeding up then normal:) xxxx
Im def out Tanya no symptoms at all but thats ok I need to loose more anyways:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Jo love the pic!! I liked it on your FB page yesterday!! :D

Aww Becks.. gutting... onto the next cycle same as me then.. ;)

I mentioned weight loss to my Dr I said I know I need to lose about 1.5 stone and she said.. we can always say we need to do this n that but sometimes its not that so don't worry.. so I went and bought a custard slice to celebrate :rofl:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Tanya you do make me giggle!! Yes onwards to next month:) hoping my lp is longer than 11 days at least xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

That slight dip could be implantation... then it takes 48 hours to double so give it 4 days after a possible implantation dip before a 10 mul will pic it up... or possibly a frer as some mention it as low as 6.5mul who knows... im still hoping!! :D


----------



## dancareoi

If I had a t-shirt like jo's it would say

'Eat, sleep, then eat some more'!


----------



## dancareoi

If I had a t-shirt like jo's it would say

'Eat, sleep, then eat some more'!


----------



## crysshae

Lol!


----------



## Soanxious

I had a workout today.... 

I hoovered the house top to bottom.. cut the grass.. raked garden.. :) thats my kinda workout.. 

I used to be a massive gym addict for many years.. think I am in my Anti gym years now.. :D


----------



## Soanxious

Crystal I love the ticker!! :D


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Crystal your lines look great!!!

Love catching up with everyone. Glad to see everyone is doing well!

AFM: I am going for more blood work tomorrow and my first u/s is somewhere around a week from Wednesday. I think I may be starting to have some symptoms, but it could just be the progesterone I am on. My boobs are sore, today the super tiredness set in, and I was at dinner with a friend tonight and got so nauseated I couldn't even eat my meal. We'll see. I was super nauseated from week 6-16 last time. Happy for every symptom at the moment!


----------



## Oasis717

Theres the big drop today I knew was coming! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks isn't it amazing how in tune you can get with your body !! You were dead right yesterday . 

AFM I ordered a bundle of ic Opk and some pg tests . Can't wait to get down to seriously poas:) come on mr postie you better get here before cd 1 ...... Well I guess he has some time lol..... Its a bit frustrating not knowing " when " you are going to ov in your cycle especially since pre pregnancy I was like clockwork ! For all you STM do your cycles ever go back to pre preg ways ?


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Nobody knows our bodies better - but it's still a kick in the teeth when it happens:growlmad:

So - I don't think iso will be any good for me - as I've been told I'm estrogen dominant (I have endometerosis) amazing I even manage to get pregnant:winkwink:

AFM - Well what can I say - just look at my chart:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy cow Garfie !!! What a chart ! Nearly as good as JO,s . They need their own frames ;) looks like your body tried to ov a few times this cycle ? Looks to me like yesterday temp dip + Opk + could I indicate ov . Only time will tell you will have to wait 2 more days to confirm !


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle im so happy you are getting awesome symptoms.. good luck at appt!! :)

Aww Becks :( onto another cycle with me then....

Aww just wish there was something Fi :(


----------



## crysshae

Becks - When you know, you know.

Jenn - Yay for symptoms! 

Fi - What about Vitex? That can help with estrogen dominance.

Regina - Ready for your addiction to start up again. Lol!


----------



## garfie

Cry - Is it the same as agnus cactus? - I've just read up about it and I've put some in the watch list on e-bay - so when this cycle finally comes to an end I will order some:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yep ladies spotting after bd this morn so Af by friday or before I reckon. Aiming for 12lb off in this next month:) Walked 2 and a half hours today. Getting easier all the time xxxxx good luck to all us ladies waiting for our bfp next cycles xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Fi - Yes, it is. I forget it's only called Vitex in the US. It could help you any time. It works on your pituitary to help it regulate your hormones. Most recommendations are to take it your entire cycle except when on AF. 

Yes Becks - Good luck to all of you waiting on BFPs and praying that when you get them they are sticky and healthy - praying that for those of us with our BFPs already too.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal:) xxxxxx Brooklyn said daddy tonight! We couldnt believe it he's been saying dad dad da but tonight standing by the sofa he said daddy twice clear as day! If I say where's daddy he looks at dh and ive been doing it for ages:) same as if i say wheres the fish he looks at the tank, now ive just gotta start saying mum mum to him lol. Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Awww! So sweet, and growing too fast.


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> Cry - Is it the same as agnus cactus? - I've just read up about it and I've put some in the watch list on e-bay - so when this cycle finally comes to an end I will order some:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes thats it.. its amazing stuff.. and a midwife friend told me about it.. I went on it last yr to regulate me after coming of depo for a while. I took it with Dong quai.. GL :)




Oasis717 said:


> Yep ladies spotting after bd this morn so Af by friday or before I reckon. Aiming for 12lb off in this next month:) Walked 2 and a half hours today. Getting easier all the time xxxxx good luck to all us ladies waiting for our bfp next cycles xxxx




Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Crystal:) xxxxxx Brooklyn said daddy tonight! We couldnt believe it he's been saying dad dad da but tonight standing by the sofa he said daddy twice clear as day! If I say where's daddy he looks at dh and ive been doing it for ages:) same as if i say wheres the fish he looks at the tank, now ive just gotta start saying mum mum to him lol. Xxxx

Glad the weight is falling off you.. wish I had your get up and go... Im having a lazy few months... Aww he is growing so fast saying Daddy :)


----------



## Sparkle125

Well, now things are confusing. After 4 days, my beta went from 314 to 802. Doctor said that they look at a 50% increase to show that you are "still in the running." The nurse had told me they use a 67% increase as a marker as well. 50% would have been 706 and 67% would have been 875. I am scared and was completely unprepared for the results I got today. I was thinking they would be around 1200. I guess I just pray and wait for Thursday.


----------



## crysshae

I pray everything is just fine and your little one is growing perfectly.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls its wonderful to hear him talk. He's been saying it again this morn lol. Xxxxx I think im in the zone diet/exercise wise just hope I stat there! Xx
Sparkle im so hopin all is ok for you xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle its only a little off , maybe if they tested later in the day it would be just right ! I'm sure all is just fine , betas are such a worry I'm glad they don't do them I. Ireland . Fingers crossed for Thursday .xx


----------



## garfie

Sparkle - I agree with Regina it depends when your bloods are tested - PM is always better:flower:

Try not to worry hun - I'm sure your little bean will be just fine BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle - hopefully it's just the timing of when it was done and you get a lot higher on next one. Fingers crossed.

How is everyone else? Crystal has it sunk in yet?

Fi - I am still chart stalking and hope it makes sense soon.

Yes defo need our charts framing. Crazy!

Hope everyone has a good day. Tanya I will look at getting some of those tablets to increase my intake.


----------



## josie1234

Becks Brooklyn is growing up so quick. So cute starting to say words.


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle I have read other women say similar and gone onto having perfectly normal pregnancies.. so please try not to worry :hugs:

Jo yes the meds are good :) so many excellent things about it.. I was in another page the other day where women 43 44 45 46 were all getting pregnant.. will try n find it..

I had a lovely evening yesterday.. I rescued around 150,000 honey bees.. they were on my wall opposite and thought the neighbours may kill them so rang local beekeeper and asked him to rescue them so he arrived within half hour and took them home.. so I get honey in September now :D

Then I popped out for a meal and glass of wine with OH and a night in watching Top Gun and a oo la la night :haha:

If I find info on things people are taking with great feedback I have been adding it to my Journal so im often babbling in there..
 



Attached Files:







bees1.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 3









bees2.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4









bees3.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo its only 4 months til he's 1!! Crazy xxxx
Sorry Tanya I must of missed something what is it women in their 40's are taking? Xxx
How lovely the bees are ok I love honey bees but I hate wasps! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks I was talking about angus castus being good...

And that I was in another page talking to some women over 45 ttc and some had got pregnant.. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...19-anyone-over-45-ttc-buddies-needed-3-a.html

Im also reading so much good stuff about the soy iso... so hoping that makes a big difference to women that have older eggs or dont ov..


----------



## crysshae

Yes Jo, I think it is. I know I had wonderful lines 15 dpo but I bought 8 tests so I have to use them. :haha: 

17 dpo - They are getting darker and the FRER test line is darker than the control!!! I am thanking God and praying everything is working exactly right nonstop. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crysshae

Wouldn't let me upload both in the same post on my phone...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

I love your lines Crystal... im so happy for you having this baby xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lovely progression crystal . Hoping this is your rainbow :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya I used to take Agnus Cactus for pmt and it was amazing! Xx
Crystal those lines are just wonderful:) So happy for you xxxxx
Afm ill again:( Casey (5) keeps catching everything going then brings it home! Brooklyn and me were ill for 8 weeks with one dreadful cold after another then finally better and it lasted a week. Brooklyn caught from Casey and gave it to me so here I am for the third time in 2 months with a pounding head, streaming nose and sore throat:( bah! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh heck Becks.. hope u feel better soon :)

Here is something to cheer you up... be prepared for snot to fly across the room with laughter!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1-bH8xa1E4


----------



## garfie

Love it!!!!!!!

I reckon my cat was saying that to me - especially [email protected]@@ off as I tried to prise him out from under the bed yesterday - and all I got for my efforts was a few scratches :haha:

I also have two dogs - one he's friendly with and one he hates (would love to know what he's thinking) when we insist they all have treats together:haha:

Oasis - Hope you feel better soon - it's because they want to share everything with their favourite person:winkwink:

Hope everyone else is okay - AFM no idea what's happening but took a superdrug this morning - NEG:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

Fi its hilarious.. the person that made that makes a whole series of them and they just get funnier n funnier... so if your bored go watch them.. I was crying laughing at 1am this morning watching a lot of them.. I want him as my cat!! cats are so funny and to put the voices to them was hilarious!!

Hope you recovered from your scratches... yeah I wonder why some animals get on and others dont.. lol

Aww still neg tests? what have dr's said about your cycles??? is there nothing they can do?


xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya Brooklyn watched the clip with me enthralled lol. He loves cats. Dh got me some stronger painkillers so taking the edge off this bloody pain in my face its awful! Xxx
Yes Fi have you seen anyone about your cycles? Hope you get answers soon xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh becks.. whats wrong with your face???


watch this one.. I was crying with this one too.. but not brooklyn it has 2 or 3 swear words in it... :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le5rbjQqxfM


----------



## crysshae

These won't play on my phone. I'll have to watch when I open up my computer later.

Becks - Sounds like your sinuses or congested if your face hurts. Are you taking an expectorant or decongestant?

Fi - Hope your cycle settles soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Omg girls seriously it feels like someone is hammering my face I get that really bad with flu:( the co codamol is taking the edge off but every joint hurts too:( poor me lol. I only walked an hour today dont ask me how! Spotting tonight so af tomorrow I think as I thought. At least my lp will be 12 days this cycle. Wish it would go back to 14. Oh well fingers crossed! Xx
That clip is SO funny Tanyax


----------



## Soanxious

Becks if its ur sinuses GET TO THE DR'S!!!


A few yrs ago I left a sinus infection days.. and eventually went to Dr's I had a bollocking!!!!! apparently sinus infections are dangerous if left untreated... so go get antibiotics!!!


----------



## Sparkle125

Good news! My beta that wasn't playing nice went from 802 to 2083 in 2 days! My other numbers went up too. Feeling so much better. My first ultrasound is scheduled for Wednesday. Feeling hopeful again. Whew!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Sparkle that is AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just knew it was going to be perfect!!! Im so happy for you!!! :dance:


----------



## Oasis717

Its ok Tanya I get like this EVERY bloody time lol I think im just sensitive to it but I dont think theyre infected. Obviously if the paim carried on id go but I always get like this:( xxxx 
Sparkle yay way to go thats fantastic!! Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Ah okies... just worried incase it was the sinuses.. I have the sinus infections hardly ever since nose job :)

hope you feel better soon..

Im talking to another woman in another room and she was 43.5 having her last child..naturally . :)


----------



## crysshae

Fantastic news Jenn!!!

Hope you feel better soon Becks!

Tanya - That's great!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you both. And that gives me hope Tanya. Im so worried about time slipping away and being 43 in nov. Just hope it's not too late! Xxx weve decided to start really trying this cycle so we will be giving it 100%! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn, excellent news.

Becks, sorry AF got you. So really trying this cycle, so I guess bd 5 times a day instead of 4!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Yes becks gives us all hope.. I felt time was running out when I saw my new GP last week and she said I wasnt old ttc as she gets women in mid 40's ttc and having babies.. so its happening :D

Im doing the pineapple core this cycle... 1-5DPO

So I have done some research, and have found that Pineapple core helps with Implantation of the embryo.Pineapple Core has what is called bromelain that will help with implantation. 

Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## dancareoi

When I started reading about the pineapple I assumed it got 'inserted' rather than eaten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Lol Lisa!

Good luck this cycle, Becks and Tanya!


----------



## Soanxious

hahahaha lisa :rofl:

Thanks Crystal x How u feeling?


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well as I can be between constant "knickers check" as y'all call it and symptom searching when it feels like they go away. :haha:

My last FRER was darker today...and the control was lighter. So that's good.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, yes Crystal it is a constant watch and check/symptom spot. 

Becks - hope you are feeling better. Think we are cycle buddies/if not close. 

How is everyone else doing? Still stalking.


----------



## crysshae

Great you started a new cycle, Jo!


----------



## Oasis717

Jo we are cycle buddies!! Thank you im feeling a little better:) yay for a new cycle for you xxxx
What with that bloody thrush it hasnt been 4 a day last month lisa lol. But def gunna give it some welly ha! Xxx
What do you do Tanya buy a fresh pineapple? Xx
Crystal yay for your test! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo we even have the same temp lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

lol Becks - spooky. However, I can guarantee that we will not have the same BD-ing ha ha.

Thanks Crystal.


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Exciting to see everyone is gearing up for a new cycle! FX for everyone!

Tanya: I did the pineapple thing with all of my IVF cycles, including this past one. Worked for me! The core is awful, but I have done it so many times I am used to it. If you just can't stand it, put it in a smoothie.

AFM: I had some spotting last night. It was very short...red/rust and then brown and now nothing. For some reason, I am not worried about it. My nurse said it was cervical irritation from the vaginal progesterone and estradiol I am on. I am literally shoving something up there 4 times a day. I can see how it is irritating! And, I am also on a blood thinner, so every teeny tiny thing is magnified. I'm fine. Other than that, tired, going to the bathroom a million times a day, and my boobs are sore. All good signs! FX for ultrasound. Wednesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jo almost the same again today def spooky!! Xxx
Sparkle im sure they are right. They are the experts I know its hard not to worry but im positive all is ok xxxx
Tomorrow is a hard date. Its the anniversary of when I lost my first lo. It really brings it all back. This time 2 years ago I was happy as id just heard them move a couple of days ago at the mw and I thought all was ok. I was 3 months and thought i was going to be ok. Finding it hard today:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Defo spooky Becks!! Big hugs hun. Our anniversary today 6 years. Had scan this day 2 years ago when we found there was no heartbeat. It is not as hard but will never forget. Hope you are ok Becks. Have you anything planned tomorrow. We are off to Nottingham and staying in hotel. Go for something to eat and drink tonight.

Sparkle - hope you are ok and I am sure you have nothing to worry about. Xx

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend. Fi - how's your cycle going?

Interesting about the pineapple Tanya. Lol at Lisa ' s comment. So funny


----------



## crysshae

Jenn - I'm glad you're not worried. It probably is all that stuff you're having to do. Would make anyone's cervix sore.

Jo and Becks - :hugs: 

Congratulations on 6 years Jo!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks and jo, big hugs xx

It's nearly 5 years since I lost my first LO. You never stop thinking about them.

Even though I am lucky to have Caitlin, I still get very sad when I think of the one LO I gave birth to in jan 2012, she (we think) would have been 2 this month.

As my signature says, I will never hold you in my arms, but will forever hold you in my heart.

Big hugs and kisses to all of you and your lost LOs xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all so much. Your continued support means ever such a lot and I wish none of us had been through what we have but to have such lovely ladies that understand really helps. We are going to buy a rose tomorrow for the garden in rememberence. And dhs mum and nan are coming over. I never want our angel to be forgotten. I know im so v lucky to have Brooklyn but I will never stop loving my little one lost xxxx
Also poor Casey has chicken pox I think. Headache. Off colour. Sore throat and two blisters on his belly. He's not been himself at all. Dreading Brooklyn catching it so young. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

crysshae said:


> I'm doing well as I can be between constant "knickers check" as y'all call it and symptom searching when it feels like they go away. :haha:
> 
> My last FRER was darker today...and the control was lighter. So that's good.


I know how you feel always checking when you go to the loo etc... its a nightmare thing we do after a loss... glad test was darker :dance:





josie1234 said:


> Hi all, yes Crystal it is a constant watch and check/symptom spot.
> 
> Becks - hope you are feeling better. Think we are cycle buddies/if not close.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Still stalking.

>>>Hungover<<< so glad u got new cycle!!! :dance:



Oasis717 said:


> Jo we are cycle buddies!! Thank you im feeling a little better:) yay for a new cycle for you xxxx
> What with that bloody thrush it hasnt been 4 a day last month lisa lol. But def gunna give it some welly ha! Xxx
> What do you do Tanya buy a fresh pineapple? Xx
> Crystal yay for your test! Xxx

Putting a link on bottom xx



Sparkle125 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Exciting to see everyone is gearing up for a new cycle! FX for everyone!
> 
> Tanya: I did the pineapple thing with all of my IVF cycles, including this past one. Worked for me! The core is awful, but I have done it so many times I am used to it. If you just can't stand it, put it in a smoothie.
> 
> AFM: I had some spotting last night. It was very short...red/rust and then brown and now nothing. For some reason, I am not worried about it. My nurse said it was cervical irritation from the vaginal progesterone and estradiol I am on. I am literally shoving something up there 4 times a day. I can see how it is irritating! And, I am also on a blood thinner, so every teeny tiny thing is magnified. I'm fine. Other than that, tired, going to the bathroom a million times a day, and my boobs are sore. All good signs! FX for ultrasound. Wednesday can't come soon enough!

Spoken to lots of women that have taken for ivf and ttc naturally.. and its worked.. so giving it a go.. will make a smoothie too be easier. thank you! Yes Confuzion had the same slight bleed from progesterone.. she now puts the pessary in lower not so close to cervix xx



Oasis717 said:


> Lol Jo almost the same again today def spooky!! Xxx
> Sparkle im sure they are right. They are the experts I know its hard not to worry but im positive all is ok xxxx
> Tomorrow is a hard date. Its the anniversary of when I lost my first lo. It really brings it all back. This time 2 years ago I was happy as id just heard them move a couple of days ago at the mw and I thought all was ok. I was 3 months and thought i was going to be ok. Finding it hard today:( xxxx

Sorry to hear about the date coming up.. My lo from 1st mc was due last Tuesday.. its hard :(



josie1234 said:


> Defo spooky Becks!! Big hugs hun. Our anniversary today 6 years. Had scan this day 2 years ago when we found there was no heartbeat. It is not as hard but will never forget. Hope you are ok Becks. Have you anything planned tomorrow. We are off to Nottingham and staying in hotel. Go for something to eat and drink tonight.
> 
> Sparkle - hope you are ok and I am sure you have nothing to worry about. Xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend. Fi - how's your cycle going?
> 
> Interesting about the pineapple Tanya. Lol at Lisa ' s comment. So funny

Putting just 1 snipped of info below about pineapple..



dancareoi said:


> Becks and jo, big hugs xx
> 
> It's nearly 5 years since I lost my first LO. You never stop thinking about them.
> 
> Even though I am lucky to have Caitlin, I still get very sad when I think of the one LO I gave birth to in jan 2012, she (we think) would have been 2 this month.
> 
> As my signature says, I will never hold you in my arms, but will forever hold you in my heart.
> 
> Big hugs and kisses to all of you and your lost LOs xxxx

:hugs:



Oasis717 said:


> Thank you all so much. Your continued support means ever such a lot and I wish none of us had been through what we have but to have such lovely ladies that understand really helps. We are going to buy a rose tomorrow for the garden in rememberence. And dhs mum and nan are coming over. I never want our angel to be forgotten. I know im so v lucky to have Brooklyn but I will never stop loving my little one lost xxxx
> Also poor Casey has chicken pox I think. Headache. Off colour. Sore throat and two blisters on his belly. He's not been himself at all. Dreading Brooklyn catching it so young. Xxx

Aww lovely you have the family over to support you.. and aww but best they get it younger.. my eldest 2 had it young.. but my youngest son never had chicken pox!! I put him in a room with 2 siblings that had it when he was 2 and he still didnt get it!! didnt want him to get it as an adult.

:hi: Hi everyone.. sorry I have had a manic weekend.. been busy out n about.. I do post in between on my journal if I dont have time I do try n keep up.. im just off out for a Toby Carvery so cant stay long..

I went out last night... got tipsy (had a bit of a down week at beginning of week)... im CD11 and my opk is getting darker so im on track to getting my pos opk cd 12/13 as normal..I was worried as I took soy iso and sometimes it brings it sooner..

It's a scorcher of a day and we are off for a drive in the car after food...

I am try to bd as much as I can but as its so nice out we are spending less time in and cant BD outside as its illegal apparently :rofl:

Don't know what I will do if I dont catch this egg :(

Anyways a quick hello..will pop by tonight or tomorrow for deffo..

Take care all :hugs: xxxx

Pineapple link.. one of many online https://natural-fertility-info.com/bromelain-pineapple-for-implantation.html


 



Attached Files:







opk2206.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









nightout2.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like ya have a bit to go before ov so not yet positive ! But soon in the next couple of days I'd say . 

Hugs to you Becks at this time its tough and you never forget xxx I too have an annevarsary coming up at the start of July . My LO would have been having their first birthday . We called them Poppy as I told oh about the pregnancy by placing a poppy seed ( off a bagel) on his finger and saying that is the size of your baby right now . 
So Poppy stuck . I'm not sure if you can buy poppy plants in the garden centres but am going to try get one or some flower that will bloom in July each year . 

I read this and thought it was lovely 

Before you existed - you were wanted 
Before you were born - you were loved 
Before you were an hour old - I would die for you 
This is the miricle of unconditional love


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, Regina that's beautiful, shed a tear reading that. Yes anniversarys are v hard:( xxxx
Another heavy period but they are for 2 to 3 days am hoping it's a good sign rather than a barely there af. Just read the pineapple info Tanya, so easy will def give that a go! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and its def chickenpox many more today! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina are you ttc? That's a big dip at 6dpo!!!!!xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Not this cycle ! Have to have smear test tommrow as before I got pg in 2012 had abnormal cells detected . Then fell pg twice and was unable to go for a follow up . So want to get it checked out before ttc just to be on the safe side . Dr said its nothing to worry about but never the less I'd better have a follow up its almost 2 years later !! So dip means nada as we were preventing until I have smear and results . Still waiting for my Opk to arrive . Ordered almost 2 weeks ago errrrr


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, you'll probably remember that Caitlin had chicken pox when she was 5 months, I was worried her getting it that young but she was fine and now its all over and done with.

I think my first AF since Caitlin born maybe on way (not that it matters to us now) as last couple of days I have had ewcm ( perfect looking for TTC !)

Still BF but less than a few months ago, so that's probably why Af could be on way! Dreading it as it will probably be really heavy. 18 months since I last had one!

This will be the first cycle in over 2 years that I won't be temping or poas! I feel left out! You never know, DH snip may have knitted back together! 1 in 2000 don't work, you never know!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks Lisa that made me feel better hopefully Brooklyn will be ok too. Hoping your af wont be too heavy when it comes! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Left wonderin said:


> Looks like ya have a bit to go before ov so not yet positive ! But soon in the next couple of days I'd say .
> 
> Hugs to you Becks at this time its tough and you never forget xxx I too have an annevarsary coming up at the start of July . My LO would have been having their first birthday . We called them Poppy as I told oh about the pregnancy by placing a poppy seed ( off a bagel) on his finger and saying that is the size of your baby right now .
> So Poppy stuck . I'm not sure if you can buy poppy plants in the garden centres but am going to try get one or some flower that will bloom in July each year .
> 
> I read this and thought it was lovely
> 
> Before you existed - you were wanted
> Before you were born - you were loved
> Before you were an hour old - I would die for you
> This is the miricle of unconditional love

Aww we all seem to have dates coming up.. Lovely idea about the poppys.. there are Poppys on the sides of the roads everywhere around here... such pretty flowers.. Tesco sell them so you should be able to get some easily too.. https://www.tesco.com/direct/wildfl...0rshKkThr0lg4B2elgphKFLLL2dEbuLOKTC1eYvfD_BwE

:hugs:



Oasis717 said:


> Aw thanks Lisa that made me feel better hopefully Brooklyn will be ok too. Hoping your af wont be too heavy when it comes! Xxxx

Aww hope Lo is going to be better soon.. best thing for it is the Aqueous cream with calamine lotion in a tub. Pharmacists recommended it stops itching and soothes and only £1 odd :) Im going to buy the pineapple today ready for tomorrow and I am going to smoothie it also.. :D easier to drink it :D 

Lisa hope 1st AF is not too bad for you :)

DH had snip? aww can he reverse it? :rofl:


Well as predicted.. I have Ov :wohoo: just got these tests... and Temp dip

Oh had a lovely weekend.. pics on my journal :D
 



Attached Files:







23junesaliva.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









opk23june.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya xxx Loads of luck this cycle. Rooting for you xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Just hope I catch it this cycle...eek! not getting too excited.. infact more nervous this time... oh well.. what will be will be..


----------



## Oasis717

You cant do anymore than youre doing and you're giving yourself the absolute best chance! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Tanya. Becks is right, you are doing everything you can xx


----------



## Soanxious

Jo I love the new piccie!!!! :D

Hows the reducing a bit of workout going? new job started yet?

Thanks.. will BD once more this evening.. :)

x


----------



## crysshae

Good luck Tanya.

Becks - Hope the chickenpox isn't too hard on your little guys.

Jo - That is a nice new pic.

I've made it to 5 weeks 1 day. Thank God. Symptoms come and go and drive me crazy. Lol. Getting bloodwork today.


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Tanya - love your pic too. I haven't done as much this week fitness-wise. Don't really know official date for new job, as they are doing up new premises, I think it is a case of when the new place is done. But I am keeping busy with work I have on so it's ok. FX for you hun xx

Thanks Crystal. Looking forward to hearing how your bloodwork went. Hope you are ok and that your symptoms carry on (in a good way).

Becks - hope the chicken pox comes and goes without too much pain/hassle. Bless. 

The pic is when me and DH went to Nottingham for a night out and hotel stay. Shame about timing of AF lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone ! Well I had a major BOLT out of the blue today . For the past few weeks maybe months OH has been saying he didn't feel himself , no interest in anything , constantly tired and lacking energy . So off we went to the docs today LO got 16 weeks needles and hubby saw doc . He has been diagnosed with depression ! You could have knocked me down with a feather as I wasn't expecting that !! I knew he was a little distant but I think I was so absorbed with LO I didn't really pay any heed to it . So here is the hard part ...... I feel so guilty as all I could think of was " crap will this effect me/us ttc ?? As I said before oh wasn't really on board but we hadn't really had the " conversation " 

Anyway the doc sent us away to think about her reccomendations of anti depressants for 6-9 months . Oh in shock as symptoms really were fatiuge . Well this afternoon we went for a walk in the forest and had a big chat . We spoke about how things have been and looking back I must have been blind I think I was just too caught up with baby to notice how bad things had gotten . We had a great talk and I also was brave enough to tell him about my feelings re ttc and the fact I felt so guilty even mentioning it . I only mentioned it as I know anit depressants can effect ejaculation in a few who take them. Oh was brilliant about it and said we will talk to the doctor about it when we go back to her on Wednesday . Am I a cow to be even thinking about it when he is obviously suffering ?? But I hear that clock ticking loudly !! I am afraid if we didn't ttc due to this I would resent it forever and take it out on oh .... 

Anyone any advice or opinions ?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina - yes that sounds like a shock. And no, I think it is natural to think of ttc still as time is critical. But what a shame that he has been feeling down and hopefully the chat will have cleared a few things up. Can you maybe get time to do a couple of things together, even like a date night. I know it is difficult when you have a baby/children but sometimes you just need to talk and get away from things, day-to-day chores. Give him things to focus on, ask him what he wants to do, make him feel a bit special, it is difficult when life is busy with a young baby. I hope you both carry on talking and being there for each other. I don't know about the ejaculation side of things but worth looking into. My mum and sister are on tablets for depression, it is difficult knowing what to say/do as it is something that people don't know a lot about and how to react to it. Hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - I hope everything turns out okay. It's probably natural to think about the effects it will have on TTC. I pray your OH feels back to himself very soon.

Blood work done. Scan set for July 15th.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks guys , it only gets better from here on in !! I was so stupid for not noticing !!! He had every flipin symptom and I missed it ! And Jo yes it is so hard knowing what to say but I think being there is the most important thing . He knows he is not on his own in the fight ;) 

And as for ttc think it was my Inital shock to the whole thing ... I'm being stupid sure my AF has not even regulated since pp . I'm just panicking and really should just be grateful for all thati do have. Having a well father for LO is the most important thing right now 

Cry you won't feel it till the 15th of July . In other news my 30 Opk tests arrived today :) so I will hopefully get an idea of what my cycles are doing or will do in the future . Thanks girls sorry to dump on you all and really appreciate the comments xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Tanya xxx Loads of luck this cycle. Rooting for you xxx




Oasis717 said:


> You cant do anymore than youre doing and you're giving yourself the absolute best chance! Xxx

Thanks hunny :D xx



josie1234 said:



> Good luck Tanya. Becks is right, you are doing everything you can xx

I hope so I managed another tonight.. so thats last night this morning and tonight.. :dance:



crysshae said:


> Good luck Tanya.
> 
> I've made it to 5 weeks 1 day. Thank God. Symptoms come and go and drive me crazy. Lol. Getting bloodwork today.

Thank you.. congratulations on your 5th week!! :D



josie1234 said:


> Thanks Tanya - love your pic too. I haven't done as much this week fitness-wise. Don't really know official date for new job, as they are doing up new premises, I think it is a case of when the new place is done. But I am keeping busy with work I have on so it's ok. FX for you hun xx
> 
> Thanks Crystal. Looking forward to hearing how your bloodwork went. Hope you are ok and that your symptoms carry on (in a good way).
> 
> Becks - hope the chicken pox comes and goes without too much pain/hassle. Bless.
> 
> The pic is when me and DH went to Nottingham for a night out and hotel stay. Shame about timing of AF lol.

It is a lovely pic.. I read up a lot about exercise and AF and ttc and if you slow down a little then hopefully you will get back a better cycle.. I think nature is trying to say your too fit and too active.. Im the opposite.. lol



Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone ! Well I had a major BOLT out of the blue today . For the past few weeks maybe months OH has been saying he didn't feel himself , no interest in anything , constantly tired and lacking energy . So off we went to the docs today LO got 16 weeks needles and hubby saw doc . He has been diagnosed with depression ! You could have knocked me down with a feather as I wasn't expecting that !! I knew he was a little distant but I think I was so absorbed with LO I didn't really pay any heed to it . So here is the hard part ...... I feel so guilty as all I could think of was " crap will this effect me/us ttc ?? As I said before oh wasn't really on board but we hadn't really had the " conversation "
> 
> Anyway the doc sent us away to think about her reccomendations of anti depressants for 6-9 months . Oh in shock as symptoms really were fatiuge . Well this afternoon we went for a walk in the forest and had a big chat . We spoke about how things have been and looking back I must have been blind I think I was just too caught up with baby to notice how bad things had gotten . We had a great talk and I also was brave enough to tell him about my feelings re ttc and the fact I felt so guilty even mentioning it . I only mentioned it as I know anit depressants can effect ejaculation in a few who take them. Oh was brilliant about it and said we will talk to the doctor about it when we go back to her on Wednesday . Am I a cow to be even thinking about it when he is obviously suffering ?? But I hear that clock ticking loudly !! I am afraid if we didn't ttc due to this I would resent it forever and take it out on oh ....
> 
> Anyone any advice or opinions ?

Don't feel guilty... you have a baby to see too... as for the pills.. I would allow the shock to sink in 1st and possibly ask for a counsellor.. I have suffered on and off with depression myself and family have.. and we all found medications make you worse.. Im not saying DONT take pills.. what im saying is.. now the cards are on the table.. maybe think of relaxation days.. counseling, days out more, hobbies he likes to do.. as that is a massive part of getting better when you have depression... I would always say pills are a last resort.. if he is not BAD and in desperate need for urgent meds I would ask about counseling.. we found that we lived in a haze... and we had no emotions.. thats after trying 6 kinds.. maybe talk lots n lots more and see what you both think. I hope he feels better soon..



crysshae said:


> Regina - I hope everything turns out okay. It's probably natural to think about the effects it will have on TTC. I pray your OH feels back to himself very soon.
> 
> Blood work done. Scan set for July 15th.

Blood work should be perfect.. when are the results back? :)

AFM I bd last night this morning and tonight.. my left ovary feels like its going to explode.. it feels like a *RED* hot poker is sizzling it away... im in AGONY.. and now its given me an upset tummy.. looking back it seems to do that during ov.. not sure if that is because of the soy iso that apparently gives you stronger ov. does anyone else get that?


----------



## Oasis717

I only ever know I o now from temps but with Brooklyn I had bad cramps for two days! Xx
.


----------



## Soanxious

Im seriously in agony this cycle.. I read up and a lot of people have very painful ov with soy iso.. so thats one negative to it...


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear but I guess no pain no gain? Ive never taken anything like that so im not much help but I know I dont feel o. Gunna get some opks this month I think. One min I want to be pregnant then the next as soon as I think about it i get scared of mc. Something being wrong. I wish I could switch the worry off xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Yay!! Im pain free!!!! 


Ov pain has stopped..phew!!

I know what you mean about the worry/scared

I was so dissapointed last cycle that I didnt get pregnant.. but when AF arrived I felt a little sad.. then after it had ended I felt better.. then a few days before ov I felt really good as I had not suffered another loss... I had just had a "normal" month.. this ttc is a nightmare.. the mc are such a bad thing.. but im only going to try around another 3 months and im stopping.. as I don't want to keep doing this.. I will have my 12 months after I lost my 1st baby and if nothing then I will just give up.*


----------



## Oasis717

I just know you Will get there before then. You wont need to give up:) I know its so happy getting pregnant then tbe fear takes over. I keep worrying im running out of time too. I need to stop worrying! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Im chatting in another room and a woman said someone she knows has just got pregnant naturally... she is 50!!!! 

Stop worrying.. x*


----------



## Soanxious

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-over-45-ttc-buddies-needed-3-a-50.html


----------



## Oasis717

Oh my lord 50!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*lol... yup!*


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone . I know what ye mean about being fearful of getting pg again . You almost need to prepare yourself mentally for all the possibilities from the outset . So glad the pain has gone , I've my deadline set too but its a bit longer than yours . 43 and for me if not pregnant by then I think I'd call a halt but genetics are in my favour my mum was 42 having my sister and my sister was 43 having her last baby . 

Went to the doc again today with oh to get bloods taken as she wanted to rule out any physical cause and while there he got a checkup and colestorol checked . I asked about ttc and she said "go for it " no reason not to ! I asked about the meds and side effects re loss of libido and she said the dose she is describing is the lowest so is unlikely to cause it . She said oh may very well experience the opposite effect of having an increase in his sex drive. Said he should feel much better in 4 to 6 weeks and should only need the meds for 6 months in any regard . So all good news . I also made a point of saying time is pushing on for me as I'm 41 , 42 in November and she said " so " plenty of time still . If you want another go for it ! . Think AF is on her way , woke up with two lovely hormone spots and a dip in temp . Hope she is kind to me ;) have to go for smear in two weeks ( supposing AF is on time ) then results two weeks after , oh should be feeling alot better by then and we should be good to go please God .


----------



## crysshae

50! That's great! A woman my mom worked with for years kept having babies till she was 48. Her husband was in his 70s! :huh:

Sounds like y'all have a great doc, Regina. So glad everything seems like it's going to work out very well. 

AFM - I've always loved my doctor. She has taken care of me since I was 18 and has delivered all 6 of my babies. She's a tiny Vietnamese lady with always a smile on her face. I did not ask the nurse about anything extra or early when I was there on Monday. Today, I got to see another reason to love my doctor so much. They got my blood results back, and once she looked at my chart, my doctor called me herself to tell me my levels are good for 5 weeks - beta 5400 (22 dpo) and that my progesterone was very good. And that since I had miscarriages last year, she wants me to go back in for more blood work on Friday or Saturday to make sure it's doubling or tripling and that she does not want to wait 3 or 4 weeks to see me. She wants me in earlier for my scan - on the 7th. Then she said I don't have the computer, so I'll have my nurse call you back to set up that appointment. Woohoo!!! :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

I joined the due in February thread when I found out I was pregnant....but it kind of overwhelms me. I can check it at night, then the next day by lunch time, there are 4-6 pages to read to catch up. Not sure I can manage to keep up with them much. :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry that wonderful news :) you must be so relieved and happy to hear such good news :) I bet this is the one , your rainbow :) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thats all fab positive news! Xxx
Crystal your levels are almost the same as mine with Brooklyn at 5 weeks and 1 day and my level was 5700 with prog of 72 and he's perfect im so pleased for you. I only wish I had a lovely doctor mine is horrendous we are in the middle of changing xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Everyone! Thoughts/opinions needed!

I'm not sure if I should be nervous now, or not?!? I had my first ultrasound today and I am exactly 6 weeks 0 days. Everything looked good, was in the right place, and was measuring right on track. We saw the flickering of the heartbeat, but we could not hear it. I thought there was a 50/50 chance of hearing it, but thought it was also completely acceptable to not hear it at 6 weeks 0 days. However, I was surprised when my doctor voiced moderate concern. Anyone else not hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks? I think some doctors don't even do u/s until 7 weeks because they want to wait to have a better chance of hearing the heartbeat. I actually have my first visit with my Maternal Fetal Medicine specialist on Monday and will get another u/s then. My RE considers me in a "gray" area at the moment. REALLY?!?

In other news, my hcg went from 2083 to 11,574! Unfortunately, my estradiol and progesterone went down some, but she doesn't seem concerned by that. Things are confusing.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Becks! I hope you find a wonderful doctor.

Jenn - I've never had an ultrasound that early but since you can't even see the heart at 5 weeks I'd say it sounds normal to not hear it at 6 weeks. My doc usually doesn't do a scan until 8 weeks to make sure everything can be seen.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle here they don't do u/s until 8 weeks also soastoavoid unnecessary worry as before then its not certain to see/ hear hb on ultr sound . Well that's what I was told when I asked for one earlier to ease my own anxiety. Those numbers are wonderful !!! Its great everything is measuring to date xxxx its hard not to worry but try not too xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I had a scan at 7 weeks and 3 days with Brooklyn and we saw the hb but didnt hear it but then our Early Pregnancy Unit told us you dont get to hear it til the scan at 12 weeks! Xxx
Thanks Crystal I hope we do to I simply cant go to our old one anymore she refused me blood tests when I was pregnant with Brooklyn (I saw another doctor at the practice who immediately got them done for me) and she just sat and stared at me when I broke down over the mc's. Awful woman:( I dont know why these people become doctors!! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone . I know what ye mean about being fearful of getting pg again . You almost need to prepare yourself mentally for all the possibilities from the outset . So glad the pain has gone , I've my deadline set too but its a bit longer than yours . 43 and for me if not pregnant by then I think I'd call a halt but genetics are in my favour my mum was 42 having my sister and my sister was 43 having her last baby .
> 
> Went to the doc again today with oh to get bloods taken as she wanted to rule out any physical cause and while there he got a checkup and colestorol checked . I asked about ttc and she said "go for it " no reason not to ! I asked about the meds and side effects re loss of libido and she said the dose she is describing is the lowest so is unlikely to cause it . She said oh may very well experience the opposite effect of having an increase in his sex drive. Said he should feel much better in 4 to 6 weeks and should only need the meds for 6 months in any regard . So all good news . I also made a point of saying time is pushing on for me as I'm 41 , 42 in November and she said " so " plenty of time still . If you want another go for it ! . Think AF is on her way , woke up with two lovely hormone spots and a dip in temp . Hope she is kind to me ;) have to go for smear in two weeks ( supposing AF is on time ) then results two weeks after , oh should be feeling alot better by then and we should be good to go please God .

*Wow you really do have the genetics on your side... we all had babies in teens in my family.. even back to my great great GM.. my daughter was the oldest girl in many generations to have a 1st child.. she was almost 23 my GM was around 38 when she had my uncle. Thats the oldest in my family I know to have babies. So glad that they may have a good solution for your OH and hopefully get back on track with feeling better  hope AF arrives soon.. *



crysshae said:


> 50! That's great! A woman my mom worked with for years kept having babies till she was 48. Her husband was in his 70s! :huh:
> 
> Sounds like y'all have a great doc, Regina. So glad everything seems like it's going to work out very well.
> 
> AFM - I've always loved my doctor. She has taken care of me since I was 18 and has delivered all 6 of my babies. She's a tiny Vietnamese lady with always a smile on her face. I did not ask the nurse about anything extra or early when I was there on Monday. Today, I got to see another reason to love my doctor so much. They got my blood results back, and once she looked at my chart, my doctor called me herself to tell me my levels are good for 5 weeks - beta 5400 (22 dpo) and that my progesterone was very good. And that since I had miscarriages last year, she wants me to go back in for more blood work on Friday or Saturday to make sure it's doubling or tripling and that she does not want to wait 3 or 4 weeks to see me. She wants me in earlier for my scan - on the 7th. Then she said I don't have the computer, so I'll have my nurse call you back to set up that appointment. Woohoo!!! :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:

*Excellent news that you are geting great treatment  all is well with this baby *




crysshae said:


> I joined the due in February thread when I found out I was pregnant....but it kind of overwhelms me. I can check it at night, then the next day by lunch time, there are 4-6 pages to read to catch up. Not sure I can manage to keep up with them much. :wacko:

*I joined one with my last pregnancy and it was too much for me too....*




Sparkle125 said:


> Hey Everyone! Thoughts/opinions needed!
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be nervous now, or not?!? I had my first ultrasound today and I am exactly 6 weeks 0 days. Everything looked good, was in the right place, and was measuring right on track. We saw the flickering of the heartbeat, but we could not hear it. I thought there was a 50/50 chance of hearing it, but thought it was also completely acceptable to not hear it at 6 weeks 0 days. However, I was surprised when my doctor voiced moderate concern. Anyone else not hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks? I think some doctors don't even do u/s until 7 weeks because they want to wait to have a better chance of hearing the heartbeat. I actually have my first visit with my Maternal Fetal Medicine specialist on Monday and will get another u/s then. My RE considers me in a "gray" area at the moment. REALLY?!?
> 
> In other news, my hcg went from 2083 to 11,574! Unfortunately, my estradiol and progesterone went down some, but she doesn't seem concerned by that. Things are confusing.

*My hospital told me on my last pregnancy I could get a scan at 6weeks 3 days... no sooner... as to see the HB it has to be a min of 6 weeks 3 days.. so I would NOT worry at all about it.. if it was fluttering away it is all well.. don't forget you have a young egg there... so its as perfect as perfect can get  I think sometimes people are in the wrong profession or should retrain!! they cause unnecessary worry.. angers me so much..*


----------



## Soanxious

*Because its summer here and temps are high... my temps are bit higer than normal... so FF has not given me my crosshairs yet... normally I would get them and be 3dpo and now nothing.. what u all think? its because of the coverline.. but I was drinking night before too so thats why it went to 36.9 day before ov dip... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... the day after dip my cm went creamy so it would not of been any good for  so I didnt BD plus all the pain was uncomfortable even the day I did BD it was painful with ov.*


----------



## crysshae

FF will probably figure it out in a day or two.


----------



## Left wonderin

I agree with cry FF will catch up in a day or two :)


----------



## Oasis717

It is hot at night here but by thr morning its cooled down so its not affected my temps luckily:) I hate o so late its ages away! I think you o on cd 12 Tanya youll get your cross hairs in a day or two dw :) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*I hope so Girls...That's when I think I ov too Becks... just FF being slow because of my temps.. U watch them put me CD 13 now.. and I couldnt of as I had creamy cm and  dont live in Creamy cm.

My left ear is on fire... what the hell... feels like I got a hot water bottle on it  as a kid we used to say.. someone loves you if your left ear burns.. and someone hates you if your right ear burns.. right for spite or something 

*


----------



## Oasis717

Lol ive never heard that Tanya! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I cant remember if I said Brooklyn is saying mum mum sorry if I have already it's old age lol xxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Aww thats lovely that he is saying Mum  bless him


FF have changed.. its now a big calender with flowers n stuff on and you have to click on chart to get to see your chart.. im not like the new FF layout... meh!!

I overrode the FF and put CD 12 in and will take it off tomorrow and see what FF do.... I had my windows open last night and because of the rain its a lot cooler so my temp dropped... so FF is no good in summer I have come to realise..*
 



Attached Files:







ffchanged.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









ffchanged1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

I totally agree cd12! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Awww! Didn't take him long to say both. 

Tanya - Yep. CD12 it is.


----------



## Oasis717

I know so that's daddy, mum mum and ish for fish he says now! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I was on a PAL thread last year and I stalk and post occasionally. Some sad news today and I am in tears.

One of the PARL ladies (6 mc and no children) had an emergency c-sect 2 days ago due to detached placenta at 27 weeks. Baby wasn't breathing for 20mins so they think he's brain damaged.

She's held him and changed his nappy, but she says they will probably be saying goodbye tomorrow.

I am praying for little Isaac Jacob.

Why is life so cruel?


----------



## Soanxious

*Oh that is so sad.... will say a prayer for little Issac Jacob too x*


----------



## crysshae

Sending prayers for him too.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

:hugs: to your friend Lisa - that must be awful - with Willz his brain damage didn't show until he was a bit older - I just couldn't imagine having to say goodbye - even with all the troubles we have/had:cry:

Sorry I didnt come straight back with my results - of course I've been googling like mad and from what I can see they are no better and no worse than they should be.

What do you ladies think?????

HCG - Below 1 (deff not pregnant):haha:

FSH 13.7

LH 9.7

TSH 1.6

Estradiol 458 (4465)

From what I can understand I don't have PCOS - my reserve is diminishing and I don't have thyroid problems. Of course according to my dr - everything is normal!!!!! - hmmmm yep real normal not to have AF show after 57 days:growlmad:

Today is our village fete - so I will try and get back on later - maybe I should wear white trousers:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

*Yeah white trousers always does it or a white dress... 

well normal is good.. so can he not bring ov and af forward with meds???

Hope you have a good day at the fete




Hi everyone... hope all is well.. how are our pregnant ladies???

Lisa hope your friends baby will be ok.. miracles to happen 

FF tried to put my ov date past another 2 days on the Wednesday.. I was like WTF I had Creamy and Sticky cm then so thats no way ov!!!! its because my temps were high from our mini heatwave here before ov.. so I had it to over ride it to Research.. and obviously that chose the correct day... so now im happy to have my crosshairs...

Im going to be testing July 3rd on OH birthday... 10 dpo*


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - saying a prayer for little Isaac, yes life is so cruel, my heart really goes out to him and his family. So sad. Hope a miracle happens xx

Fi - At least your numbers are not high so that is good. But yes, still doesn't explain why cycle is so long, hopefully it is just for this cycle. I hope so. Is there anything you are doing/or taking meds that are different this time or maybe it might be stress, fingers crossed it is a one-off. Did the doctor give you any advice or will they be giving you something to take or seeing you again? 

Tanya - at least you know your body eh? FF is sometimes confusing. 

Becks - Brooklyn will soon be stringing a few words together lol. so cute.

AFM - busy day yesterday helping decorate new centre and moving equipment. It is a new gym opening up where I will be personal trainer but it won't have treadmills and that in, it is more functional training. I am so excited and it is starting to look good in there but still lots to do. Hopefully opening soon. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Realfit-conditioning-and-education-St-Neots/232048010161235


----------



## Soanxious

*hi Jo glad things are progressing on the job front.. bet you cant wait to get started 

yeah how can they expect me to make babies with creamy and sticky cm? DOH! its just the temps that threw them off... it was so hot here and the fan was on constantly.. but my temps were higher than normal plus I had a drink 2 nights before ov and then I got my temp drop as normal.*


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa that's absolutely devasting I don't have enough words to say how sorry I am for them I just pray a miracle happens. I can't even begin to think what they must be going through. Life can indeed be so cruel:( xxxxx
Tanya so glad you got your crosshairs. 5 dpo already and here's me waitingto o once again! Xxx
Crystal how are you feeling? Xxx
Hi Fi I hope you get an end to your cycle soon xx
Jo how exciting so what type of training will it be? Boot camp? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Fi - Glad your levels are good. Maybe your body is just sorting some things out.

Jo - Glad to hear the job is coming together. 

Tanya - Hope you have a nice present for OH's birthday.

Becks - You're still early in the month. Good luck catching O this cycle.

I'm doing well. Had blood drawn yesterday so hopefully will get results Monday. Doc on vacation the 7th, so scan scheduled for the 10th.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa my heart sank as I read your post . I cannot imagine how awful it must be for that poor family . My thoughts are with them . 

Garfie .... No are good but WHERE THE [email protected]$# is she ??????????? Taking her sweet time ! 

Well she arrived here this am and will be gone in time for me to get my well overdue smear ! So no ttc for me this cycle until the results come back . 
Jo you must be some fit women !! Can I ask do you excersise for " fun " yourself or is it all through your classes ?????? ;) lol


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Lisa that's absolutely devasting I don't have enough words to say how sorry I am for them I just pray a miracle happens. I can't even begin to think what they must be going through. Life can indeed be so cruel:( xxxxx
> Tanya so glad you got your crosshairs. 5 dpo already and here's me waitingto o once again! Xxx
> Crystal how are you feeling? Xxx
> Hi Fi I hope you get an end to your cycle soon xx
> Jo how exciting so what type of training will it be? Boot camp? Xxx

*Yeah got my crosshairs after a fight 

I know.. I seem to have avg 27/28 day cycles... so im shooting off from u as we were same CD few months back 

*


crysshae said:


> Fi - Glad your levels are good. Maybe your body is just sorting some things out.
> 
> Jo - Glad to hear the job is coming together.
> 
> Tanya - Hope you have a nice present for OH's birthday.
> 
> Becks - You're still early in the month. Good luck catching O this cycle.
> 
> I'm doing well. Had blood drawn yesterday so hopefully will get results Monday. Doc on vacation the 7th, so scan scheduled for the 10th.

*Well Hopefully will get a nice BFp but im 90% not stressing this cycle.. hard to believe I know.. but im not stressing.. not so far.. 5 days left to test.. then I wouldnt of tested only that I want to have a drink if we are on holiday.. but obviously wont if im preggers... bet your glad she is here.. to get smear and move on to BD *


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal looking forward to your scan!! Xx I bet I have to wait ages to o but at least ive been on the pregnacare 2 months now xx
Tanya im excited for you:) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Becks I have a funny feeling I wont be getting pregnant anymore... just a feeling I have... don't know if its because I didn't get pregnant last cycle.. but where as I always felt around 70% confident its now around 2% confident 

Im ok though.. im learning to say to myself.. you cant do no more than your doing so what will be will be.*


----------



## dancareoi

It's difficult to move on. I've had to try and am still trying to realise that is it for us, no more.

Still makes me sad to think Caitlin is my last baby. I look at all the stuff around us and think 'that's the last time ever that'll be used'

I look at pg women and wish it could be me! At the same time though I know we have to move on and be grateful and thankful for the 4 beautiful, fantastic kids we have.

I tend to forget about all the heartache we had and concentrate only on the good bits.

I do miss poas though, so will live it through you lovely ladies.

Have been checking to parl thread, but no news on Isaac Jacob.

This was my DS on Thursday after eating a chocolate cake in the car!



Didnt realise the mess be was making!


----------



## Soanxious

*Oh lisa he looks gorgeous but  at his hands....

My son would never do that.. he has massive OCD and when he was a baby if he had a bit of food on him he would scream till I changed him etc.. hahaha then when he was old enough he used to wipe EVERYTHING with wet wipes... all his toys.. everything before he played with it.. *


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance that's so funny !!!! I'd hate to see your car !


----------



## Oasis717

I know exactly how you feel Tanya until Brooklyn it was first time everytime, just one month and no problems then two months for my first lo lost in 2012, one month for the next lo lost 2012, two months for Brooklyn, 3 months for the pregnancy lost this year. It took two months for Brooklyn so don't loose hope xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Love the pic Lisa xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Hope so.. thanks 

I get my 2nd clotting and antibody bloods drawn Tuesday..xx*


----------



## Oasis717

Love the pic Lisa xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Lisa. I bet that was fun to clean up.


----------



## dancareoi

I was driving when he asked me look, so I looked on mirror and saw the hands!

He was then under strict instructions not to touch a thing and bless him, he sat there trying to lick it off. We were home shortly after and there was nothing on the car at all!

With the second one I lost in 2012 it took 4 months to get pg. Remember the average time at our age is 6-9 months.

One thing we did change for Caitlin was the amount of BD, in the past every day got results first time, but DH is older too and I don't think those little spermies were potent enough.

So for Caitlin we BD every other day from when I got ewcm. Caitlin happened first time!

Just looked at old chart of FF. we bd every other day. It worked out we bd day before OPK so then bd day day of positive OPK and day after that.


----------



## josie1234

Morning all - that is so funny Lisa, good job he didn't put his hands anywhere, bless him. Made me chuckle. I know it is sad not to ttc again but you are so lucky. AFM - I have not POAS for ages! I have found that I don't stress about it all now, if it is meant to be, it will be. Very busy trying to sort my life out and work so all is good.

Becks - hope you get your ov and cross hairs soon, so frustrating waiting eh? I still do my own bootcamps local anyway, I will let the new company know what classes I want to do so its a case of working out between us which ones/days we are doing. So I could do kettlebells, spin, circuits, high intensity interval training, abs blast, bootcamp, whatever I want. Then on top of that I will be doing 1-1 and 1-small group personal training.

Crystal - thanks hun. How are you feeling? Good luck for your results and bet it will all be real once you have the scan. 

Fi - how are things hun? Still waiting for the damn AF?? I have booked my smear so may mention about my long cycles and ask about good things to take for peri-menopausal mood swings. My AF was a few days earlier this time than last, so fingers crossed, cycle is even shorter next time. Hope your AF comes soon.

Regina - hope AF is ok for you and good that it's out of the way for your smear and then you can really ttc. Doing classes is definitely different than doing it for yourself. I do like going to classes too (so I can get an idea of different exercises/training techniques, definitely a good way to find out what are good classes). And certain instructors I tend to like and go to their classes when I can, one of the girls who is starting with the new company does good circuits and I went to her kettlebells the other week. I defo need to do more running though. I have been eating a lot lately and my tummy/waist is getting bigger (!) so I need to be better with eating.

Tanya - glad you are not stressing. I think sometimes it is good not to stress and get your hopes up all the time, just relax. I hope you are wrong though and you get your BFP soon. 

Hope you are ok Sparkle and Tilly and anyone else if I have missed you, sorry xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Glad to see everyone is doing well!

AFM: I had my first bout of nausea yesterday which made me happy?!? I picked up some ginger candy which I think helped a little last time. This morning I woke up with a stye on my eye. Lovely. Tomorrow's ultrasound can not come fast enough. I am nervous about my doctor's concern about not being able to get a read on the heart beat even though we saw the flicker. I am really hoping that it was much ado about nothing, and everything will look and sound great tomorrow. This will be my first visit at my Maternal Fetal Medicine Specialist since my loss. I did change doctors, but it is the same office, the same waiting room, the same ultrasound room...and so forth. I am hopeful that this round of visits will be very different because everything will look and sound perfect!


----------



## crysshae

He did very well Lisa. Lol.

Jo - Hope your doc can help you with the mood swings and such. All those exercise classes sound like you are very busy.

Jenn - I think you'll have a great scan tomorrow. I'm 6 weeks today, and the app on my phone said you can see but not hear the heartbeat now.


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck for tomorrow Jenn!! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Aww what a good boy he is Lisa... and yeah my OH is old now..well he is 40 on Thursday haha!

Jo your still a busy busy bee....

Sparkle your going to be perfectly fine..  cant wait to hear that you have heard baby's HB 

Crystal that seems to of gone so fast *


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls :) Sparkle I'm sure everything will be just fine tommrow xx it is hard returning to somewhere that holds sad memories but hopefully you will create some new happy ones tommrow xxxx 

Cry 6 weeks !!! Wow half way to second tri .... How did that happen !!! Tick tock its moving fast ! 

So oh ain't old lol ..... Tell him he's now REALLY old ;) lol...... 
AFM : AF being kind , not too heavy and no cramps so all is good with her . I came home from shopping today to find a beautiful bouquet of flowers from OH and a card telling me how grateful he was for my support and that he knows it hasn't been easy to live with him lately ( tbh I didn't notice only he was tired and a bit irritable ) he seems a bit lighter in mood so fingers crossed he is on the mend . He even cut the grass without me nagging !!! Lol


----------



## Soanxious

*Oh he is my victor meldrew...old git he is miserable git too...

Your DH sounds like he is an angel... wish my OH would cut the grass without me asking him...

at this moment in time I can't even stand talking to him at the moment...he is narking me off just breathing.... seriously narking me off actually.. he is on the phone as I am typing this and im so irritated by him ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Left wonderin

Those temps looking good so :)


----------



## Soanxious

*My temps were nice last cycle and progesterone was 41 7dpo but im cramping today 

so im not really taking any notice of whats going on just yet... 

Im off rescuing doggies tomorrow from Southampton.. so a long day..... takes my mind off tww*


----------



## Oasis717

Cramping too early for af Tan! Implantation? Oh I hope so:) xxxx
To bed too late again. I only seem to be able to get stuff done when Brooklyn's in bed and for some strange reason he was up til 12 tonight:0 xxx


----------



## Soanxious

*The cramping was strong enough for wanting paracetamol but I didn't take it.. if I was not in a tww I would of taken paracetamol.. not sure if its a symptom of taking the soy iso ..im not looking at anything else as cm has altered from pregnancy to pregnancy and all that is progesterone related for 1st 10 days....

im off to Southampton now... rescuing doggies from death row and taking them to boarding kennels and foster homes back in Wales.  hope everyone has a good day *


----------



## Oasis717

Well im keeping my fingers crossed its implantation:) Have a good day xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Heart rate was 121 and everything looks great! Whew! Now I feel like I can breathe...for a moment at least. Thanks for all of your encouragement and kind words!


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful news, Jenn!

Tanya - I hope that cramping is implantation too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wonderful news sparkle baby sparkle is growing and snuggling into mammys tummy :) 

So I do rescue work with a rescue in Ireland too and rescue death row doggies :) all my own dogs ( I have 4 ) are rescues :) haven't done it in a while but still keep a hand in with fundraising . I also do home checks for would be adopters :) 

Af day 3 of AF and she is still being kind :)


----------



## Soanxious

*Thanks Girlies but not feeling it somehow... dunno.. I know im only 7dpo  but just not "feeling it" and cramping stopped early hours this morning... Oh well 

Im worn out long journey 5 dogs we too 5 from wales to southampton thought it was other way around but we even took 10 week old baby staffy she was adorable and all blubber..

Jenn I am ever so happy for you 

Regina so glad AF is kind.. and when you get more time in a few years you can get more doggies!! *


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya loads of time yet my symptoms didn't start til 9/10 dpo. Xxx
Jenn how amazing im so v happy for you xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hopefully you are wrong Tanya. So nice of you to rescue dogs. We got our border collie from Wood Green Animal Rescue. Came from Ireland originally. Yes my DH winds me up sometimes too. He is defo victor mildew. Grumpy, whinges and talks to himself lol. So at least I get peace for 4 days when he is away. He is a morning person and talks a lit. Me and D'S are not!

Hope you are wrong Tanya. 

Jenn fab news so pleased for you. 

Off to sleep now. So ooohhh tired. &#128564; catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Oasis717

Night all:) xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Thanks Girls... this time im mega busy with new job and im off to west wales for a few days end of week for OH birthday... not normally this busy 

Wow you dog travelled far to be with you then 

Night Night Becks 


x*


----------



## Oasis717

Trying not to get too excited but those temps are fantastic Tan!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That chart is looking good Tanya.

It's so good of y'all to help rescue dogs. 

My beta from Friday was 12,114. Doubling normally! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic news Crystal:) xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

***UPDATE**​*
02/07/14 ENDED RELATIONSHIP FOR GOOD.

I STARTED A NEW JOB AND WAS ASKED BY THE 51 YR OLD WOMAN I NOW WORK WITH TO GO DOG WALKING ONE WEEKEND TO MEET HER HUSBAND AND FRIENDS AS SHE KNOWS I HAVE BEEN A RECLUSE AND HAVE NO SOCIAL LIFE, I CAME HOME SO HAPPY THAT IM MAKING FRIENDS IN THE TOWN I LIVE IN AT LAST AND HE WENT OFF THE WALL...

TO CUT A LONG STORY SHORT.. I SHOULD NOT OF SAID YES TO GOING WITH HER WITHOUT ASKING HIM TO COME ALONG TOO.... (HE HAS TONS OF HIS OWN FRIENDS THEY GO DRINKING AND AWAY FOR STAGS I NEVER COMPLAIN)

HE ACCUSED ME OF HAVING AN AFFAIR WITH THE FELLA THAT COLLECTED BEES FROM MY HOUSE.. AND ACCUSED ME OF HAVING AFFAIR WITH THE HOUSE REPAIR MAN WHEN MY WINDOWS AND PATIO DOORS WERE BROKEN.

IM NOT LIVING LIFE AS A RECLUSE ANYMORE....

HE'S NOW GONE.. HOLIDAY I BOOKED AND PAID FOR I JUST CANCELLED BUT LOST ALL THE MONEY

MY EX HUSBAND DONE SAME TO ME AND IM NOT HAVING SOMEONE ELSE DO IT...

HE'S NOW SENDING ME SUICIDAL TEXTS.. SAYING HE HOPES HE DOES NOT WAKE THURSDAY ON HIS 40TH B/DAY AND WANTS TO DIE AS LIFE IS NOT WORTH LIVING


SERIOUSLY!!!!!! DOES HE THINK THAT WILL MAKE ME TAKE HIM BACK??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:dohh:

*I am now 9dpo(midnight) and I have just done a pregnancy test after I took my keys off him and asked him to leave.. its a BFN and im relieved.. it was fate preventing another baby coming into this.... x*


----------



## Soanxious

*Crystal I am Ever so happy for you!!!!! xx*


----------



## josie1234

Crystal so happy for you. 

Tanya - what a nightmare. I hope things work out for you one way or the other. It is good that you have plans that are making you happy. With my 1st OH, I thought I was happy and plodded along and when he decided to leave when D'S was 3, it was the best thing that happened for me as I realised that I wasn't happy. He was controlling, possessive and totally changed me as a person. I couldn't talk to certain people, if I went out, he asked 1001 questions. It was a nightmare when I look back but didn't see it at the time. I hope you are ok hun xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Afm - woke up with really bad headache. Taken tablets just waiting for them to kick in.


----------



## Soanxious

*Jo in 2 yrs since I met him I have gained weight and become depressed and a recluse.. now I realised he made me like it... monday my 1st day in work he kept texting me and ringing me I replied im busy... driving 400 miles... and he went mad... like he didnt trust me....... all went belly up because of new job but he started 2 weeks ago accusing me of having affair with fella that collected the bees.... all because I spoke to him about bees...

im better off single. I brought my 3 kids up single.. and wont date again.. took me yrs to meet someone and really thought this was love and my forever happy ever after.. how wrong was I....

hope your headache eases soon  xx*


----------



## crysshae

Hope your headache eases Jo.

Sorry about everything going on Tanya. Hope it all works out for the best for you.


----------



## josie1234

I hope you don't mind me saying he sounds quite insecure/possessive. Which is not a good combination. It sounds like you are doing well and enjoying a new lease of life. I always believe what will be will be - fate! It's sometimes good to take a step away from the situation to see things properly. You will know if you are meant to be together, if you miss him and the good points outweigh the bad. Thinking of you xx

Thank you, headache easing a bit but now hungry so got up and had food lol. Think is me now awake! Decided yesterday I am going to register to do spartan race. Got a couple of girls I know interested so it is something to focus on and train for. 5 km run with 25 obstacles. It is in sep so need to crack on with running. Have a look on YouTube video for spartan sprint. Looks scarey but wanted to do it for years. I did register to do it before but then I got pregnant. So I was scared to register again but here goes.


----------



## josie1234

That meant to say 15 obstacles.


----------



## tillyttc

Soanxious iam sorry your going through so much crap at the moment ! Look after mind body and soul and everything will fall into place behind , why do men always make it about them . Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

So sorry you are going through all of this. 

AFM: I just had to go home and throw up. Here we go! I didn't do that last time. I was just nauseated all the time. Is it bad that I am happy about it?!? I got more blood work this morning. They are monitoring my estrogen and progesterone. Of course I'll get a read on hcg as well. I am 7 weeks today.


----------



## Oasis717

Tan im so sorry my girls dad was exactly the same and its no way to live in the end after years I finished it but he continued to try to control and abuse ne and I enlisted the help of a domestic violence group. They fitted a panic button in my home and gave me masses of support. I didn't think id ever be happy again til I met dh. You never know what's around the corner. Hope you're ok. Good for you you're starting to go out and be you again. They take that away and change you. I was terrified of my ex so stayed far too long xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle in the nicest way im glad you're ill lol great sign xxxxx
Jo I hope youre feeling better xx
How are you Crystal and Tilly? Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay for being sick Jenn! Lol.

I'm doing well, Becks. With that temp dip, do you think you might O earlier this month?


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle its great that you are happy your sick !! ;) lol.... Baby sparkle is snuggling in to mammy xx

So how awful for you ! Make sure and get some support for yourself x 

Cry delighted thi GD going well :)


----------



## Soanxious

*Sparkle im so happy you have morning sickness 

Well girls im worn out, he wont stop texting, he even came here 9am this morning banging my door and ringing my doorbell... he had left work to do it... then i've been bombarded with more texts.. all suicidal and can we chat so far.. no doubt tomorrow they will change to the threats...

He spoke to my next door neighbour this morning to announce that we had split up (WHY) well I know why... he wants them to feel sorry for him by giving them a sob story.... i've done the "Freedom programme" (a domestic abuse course) so im seeing all the signs and I know what is about to happen... its going to get far far far worse... now he's saying he has items left in my house.. No he doesn't... but he does have ladders in the shed.. which I will unlock so he can take them on the weekend when I am fundraising elsewhere.

I parked my car a few streets away and put my phone on silent so I could get some sleep this evening.. I slept till 10pm...

I have notified the community support officers what he is up to... I have asked for a note to be put on my address...

When my car is not here he does not come here... im working till 10pm tomorrow as im traveling up north.. my son wont stay down mates he said hes fine here and will just dial 999 if he did come here but as my car wont be here he shouldn't knock. plus house is like fort knox so he wont get in.

Normally by 9dpo I get a shadow on an ic.. but I have nothing... so so far so good.. never thought I would say that... but the fear he has put into me has made me realise there was someone up above stopping me from getting pregnant for this reason.... so I didnt have to suffer what I did with my daughters dad again....

My stomach is in knots and im dreading whats going to happen next with him... 

Especially as I have found out some horror stories involving ex wife.. 

Becks Im so sorry you had to suffer it too... I worked with domestic violence team for around 5 yrs i know they will always be there for me.... we dont get the locks n stuff here.. or alarms... not till we have been battered to a pulp as they are so far n few between in this area. looks like you may of ov?*


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal im so glad you are well I thought when I saw the dip o might be yest but I dont think i'll be that lucky! Am thinking a low temp in tbe morn but you never know I guess xxxxx
Tanya I also did the Freedom group after splitting at last with my ex. I met some lovely ladies and it helped a lot. It was the Women's Support Service (now called K-Dash that arranged for the panic button and I had an alert on the house from the police but he still continued to abuse me for 6 months til I met dh then it all stopped! He's a coward I can see that now but not at the time. All thosr things he did to me and then he was shit scared of Adam and it all stopped. I had the constant suicide threats too. When he met his nx gf who he's still with he tried it with her and she found him with tablets and vodka in the woods threatening to end it. She told him to go ahead and walked away. I wish I had been that strong but the things he used against me like the children prevented me from stopping him. I was trying to protect them and took it all myself which of course you would. Eventually he went crazy one day smashing all the doors in and threatening to kill me and I just snapped and called the police. Its no life and its not love either. I so hope you're ok I dont want you to have to go through this:( xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - sounds awful, really hope that you are ok. Sounds like you are best out of it hun. Stay strong. Let's hope that he leaves you alone. Big hugs xxx

Becks - sounds like you had a tough time but moved on to better things. Let's hope you have O earlier this cycle.

Sparkle - glad that you are feeling sick, in a good way. &#9786;

AFM - went to new centre to talk about classes etc and the opening is in 10 days! Still lots to do. Got our uniform, shorts and t-shirt but boss got me wrong size t-shirt. Men lol. I said 12-14 but he got 10 so snug! I am 36D! !! lol. Will have to watch what I eat otherwise it won't be flattering!! Got this photo taken, I am on the end (right).


----------



## josie1234

Photo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_655853841814287.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say DS off school today as he felt rough yesterday with headache and sore stomach but he seemed ok. He still feels bad this morning so keeping him off. Hope it is just a bug.

I am rubbish at taking temp this cycle!


----------



## Oasis717

Love the t shirts Jo!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. How are you this morning. Looking forward to seeing your temps hopefully rise xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Hi all so anxioux hope you are ok stay strong ! Iam doing ok find out if its a pink or blue one in eight days yippee ! And its really starting to move around now forgot what that felt like lol . Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Becks yeah its horrific..hes 40 today so will be more suicidal or threatening... but im off to newcastle today on a run so wont be back till 10 tonight so hoping he stays away... xx

Jo love the shirts and pose.... x

Tilly thats faberoonie!!!! xx

gotta dash im late

ps told u u ov yesterday Becks *


----------



## crysshae

Cute shirts and pic Jo. Hope DS feels better soon.

Becks - temp just went right back to where it was, huh?

Tanya - Enjoy your day. Hope he doesn't bother you.

Tilly - That's exciting. Love feeling them move.


----------



## Left wonderin

So ya poor thing !! Jo love the picture you look soooo fit !! As a 36d too I'd say that size 10 is nice and snug ;) Hehehehehe 

Becks ov yesterday I'd say , are you ttc this cycle ? AFM now waiting to ov AF just gone . Preventing again this cycle though as only going for smear on 14th ans results can take 2-3 weeks . So still waiting to try here :(


----------



## Left wonderin

But im happy out enjoying SEAN :)


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Tanya - hope you have had no problems today and he stops pestering you soon. Newcastle as in the North East?? That's a long way for you to go if it is. That is not far from where I am originally from - Stockton-On-Tees (just near Middlesbrough).

Thanks Crystal - he seems to have picked up, he still had a headache this morning so kept him off school. He has teacher training day tomorrow (middle of the term wtf). He is ok now.

Thanks Regina - it seems to get harder as I get older but I keep trying. I went for a run tonight (to train for the Spartan Race) and it was tough. I am so not a runner - legs too short, boobs too big lol. Done 4.7 km so I am pleased with that but I do not enjoy it. Yes it is very snug - men just don't listen eh? Once the smear is out of the way, there is no stopping you eh? lol. Would love to see another pic of Sean (and some of you too!)


----------



## josie1234

Oh, I have enrolled to do a one day Metafit Course in Newcastle in August so I will then be able to take classes in that. Life is good at the moment and I am happy. Metafit is a new way of training - like interval training but I will be the only one trained in this at the new place so can utilise this to do lots of classes.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo it sounds like you are in a good place right now , I'm thrilled for you :)


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Regina. Yes I am and it's been a long time coming and I think this job has perked me up. Hopefully the mood will continue but with my hormones I can't guarantee lol. DH rang me up earlier, he is at the pub and sounded very merry. He will be suffering tomorrow lol as he is working and has to be up at 5 for 12 hour shift. Oh dear lol


----------



## Soanxious

*Yes Jo.. over 500 miles today... we deliver stray dogs to larger rescue centres to get new homes. we save them from death row and try n home as many as possible. 14 hours driving.. picking up and dropping off doggies...

Jo your just soooooooooooooo busy!! lol


I txt him and asked him not to approach my home as I was up north so it would be pointless.. he made out his 40th birthday 3rd july yesterday now.. was ruined by me dumping him and now this weekend he is going to try and rescue whats left of it..  then he sounds suicidal saying life is not worth living etc... grrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies im not sure I gurss tomorrow if temp is just the same I haven't yet! It did go up 0.4 in line with o but it just doesnt seem high enough. Ewmc is gone though. I just don't know. Regina we are trying admittedly not 100% as once again we are just so busy. Xxx
Tanya I hope he gets the message soon and stays away. Stay strong hunni xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Another .2 rise and another wait til tomorrow to see if it rises again I hate waiting lol xxd


----------



## crysshae

I think you O'd Becks!


----------



## Soanxious

*see I knew when I ov haha!!


As for K**B head he won't stop texting.... had to turn my phone off...*


----------



## Soanxious

*girls need advice... If I stick to FF giving me ov then I am 9dpo and bfn can just be too early...

but if I do by research(opk - saliva - EWCM) then I am 11dpo and a BFN is 99% a real BFN... so what do you think?? here is my chart!! I have put it back to FF chosing my dates and making it 9dpo or do you think it was 2 days before when I had the temp dip??? 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4d37b4*


----------



## crysshae

By other signs, I think it was 2 days before. FF can be odd some days. :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'd go 2 days earlier too so . Becks I'm guessing you ov and tommrow will get your crosshairs . AFM the themometer is back in action from tommrow AF has left the building !!


----------



## Soanxious

*Thanks girls... phew BFN for me 


Good luck girlies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya, sorry things didnt work out for you and oh . I think you are 11dpo.

Becks, I think you are 2dpo.


----------



## Oasis717

I hope you ladies are right! To be o cd 14 again will be awesome:) dh has been decorating my mil house on top of work so weve been so busy just not had the chance to bd as much as we'd hoped but you never know. Major cramps on the right side tonight confusingly though. I guess tomorrow's temp will show more. I went over the road tonight to my friend of 10years house as she was getting screamed at by the woman 2 doors up who was also screaming at her son. I then had the woman turn on me I must say its been awhile since that happened. I was getting called all the names under the sun just for helping my friend so I have to say I had a right go back! My friend and her children are the lovliest people and two of the neighbors are making her life a misery. Adam came out and the womans husband started on him. Big mistake as Adam soon had him running back in the house. Our little close is turning into drama central! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Got my ch but im not convinced! My temps are normally way way higher post o usually pushing 37. 36.48 would have been a pre o temp. But i did have to take it at 5.30am so i guess its another wait to see what tomorrows is:(Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck you got crosshairs !! And looks to me you have ALL your bases covered ;) you must have that man of your worn out lol..... As for the drama on the close ... Very exciting hope ya gave as good as ya got but your poor friend !


----------



## crysshae

Your pre O temps were steadily lower this cycle too though, so that's probably why these temps are lower. And no EWCM for 3 days either.

I hope your friend has no more trouble with those people.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls sorry to be awol today but Brooklyn has chickenpox! Poor luv but not too bad atm just v grumpy sometimes but still laughing. Xx
I def gave as good Regina she's a mad one that one but my poor friend told me the other day she feels so alone and there's no way im having her feel like that in her own home. She must of thanked me about 10 times but she's a lovely lady and doesn't deserve any of this so im standing up for her. I still think ff might change me to 15 if my temps go right up I hate waiting to see I need a fast forward. I dunno how else to put this Regina but dh never gets worn out lol:) xxxx Well we tried as much as we could but just seem to be so busy all the time now! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> I hope you ladies are right! To be o cd 14 again will be awesome:) dh has been decorating my mil house on top of work so weve been so busy just not had the chance to bd as much as we'd hoped but you never know. Major cramps on the right side tonight confusingly though. I guess tomorrow's temp will show more. I went over the road tonight to my friend of 10years house as she was getting screamed at by the woman 2 doors up who was also screaming at her son. I then had the woman turn on me I must say its been awhile since that happened. I was getting called all the names under the sun just for helping my friend so I have to say I had a right go back! My friend and her children are the lovliest people and two of the neighbors are making her life a misery. Adam came out and the womans husband started on him. Big mistake as Adam soon had him running back in the house. Our little close is turning into drama central! Xxx

I take it then only twice a day isn't enough BD. I'm tired just looking at your chart! :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I cant believe your nearly 7 weeks!! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa well it hasnt worked last two months! It would seem twice def isnt enough but I guess you never know xx


----------



## MrsDiaz

hello ladies I too had a D and C os this year on April 5th on my hubbys birthday:( however is true your more fertile after?hmmm my hubby and I baby danced 3 days ago and I hope and pray I'll get pregnant this month and most of all a healthy one.


----------



## dancareoi

Hello mrs Diaz, welcome. Sorry about your mc.

I think there may be some truth in that about fertility after mc. I have had 2 D & c and somehow feel that it 'cleans' everything inside to make it better for a baby to grow. 

I have 2 rainbows, both conceived the first month we started trying after a D & C.

You have found the right place for support in your TTC journey.

Sadly I am at the end if my TTC journey. 42 now with 4 beautiful children, oh and a hubby who had 'the snip' after the last one!

Well, after 10 months and 3 days, AF seems to have returned!


----------



## MrsDiaz

Oh I'm sorry about your losses, yeah me being 21 and having a d and c I would think I'll be more fertile I'm also using clear blue ovulation kit, the first time I used the kit I fell pregnant and hopefully I'll fall pregnant this month!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Just had the doctor out to Brooklyn the spots under his nappy are v bad:( xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw poor Brooklyn :cry::cry: hope he feels better soon what did the dr say?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh poor pet , I've heard loads of babies n toddlers with chicken pox recently . How is he doing they can be quite uncomfortable .


----------



## Oasis717

Hes getting more and more by the hour:( The doc said not infected but looks v sore. I hate this:( im worried about one on his chest its scabbed up as it was the first one he had before I knew what it was and its surrounded by a large red area. The doc said only infected if pus coming out but I thought any area thats red around something is infected? I think we'll either call back later or take him in tbe morning. Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Diaz, you are a spring chicken compared to the rest of us old dears on here! You have plenty of time on your side and I am sure you will get your rainbow very soon 

Becks, poor Brooklyn. Caitlin had some real angry spots in her nappy area she also had about 40 on her face and head, but other than that she was pretty much her normal self.

I bathed her every night in a bath with bicarbonate of soda as that dries the spots out quicker.


----------



## Left wonderin

Is that the same as bread soda ?? That works wonders to take the angry itch out of them


----------



## crysshae

Poor Brooklyn. I hope he heals quickly.

Diaz - I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all. Have only just got him to sleep:( Before he wasn't too bothered but now he really does seem poorly. Will see how he is in the morning re docs but im not expecting much sleep. Ff changed my o date to cd 14 but I thought you ovulated the day of the temp dip and the last day of ewmc. I hope everyone is ok and Tanya if you pop on thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and Lisa how much did you put in the bath? Will get some tomorrow xx


----------



## crysshae

I think it was 13. FF only going by temps again and thinking your day 14 temp was closer to your pre O temps. I don't know why it's leaving signs out do often these days.


----------



## Oasis717

I agree Crystal so I overrode it:) Brooklyn was asleep 10mins then was up til 4.30! So this morns temp cant be v accuratexx


----------



## Left wonderin

How is Brooklyn today Becks ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for asking he's really not good:( I feel so so sorry for him he's smothered and so uncomfortable. The ones in his nappy are the worse but he's got them everywhere and cant sleep. Im lucky he's still eating and drinking as they're on his tongue too plus he has four teeth coming through the two big front top ones and one next to them and one next to the two bottom front ones he already has through. Ive not been out since friday. Cant wait for him to get better this is awful:( xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh my goodness. Poor baby. I've never heard of them on the tongue. I hope you both get some rest today.

I had chicken pox as a child, but none of my kids have had them as they all had a vaccine when they were babies and then get a booster when they're older.


----------



## MrsDiaz

Thank you and on top it all I have acid reflex and gastritis:( ughhhhh! I feel punished!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks that sounds awful on the poor wee thing . Hopefully he is on the mend as when the spots show its the virus working its way out ! Its tough going though but hopefully every day you will see him get a little better xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Poor Brooklyn. I put about half a tub in each bath!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Is he feeling any better today?


----------



## josie1234

I hope Brooklyn feels better soon Becks xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hello Mrs Diaz welcome to this group hun.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls actually got some sleep last night and he only woke once so im hoping that means he might be a little better although he doesn't look it yet xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning Becks - glad that you got some sleep and hope Brooklyn is on the mend and improves a lot today. Your temps are looking good hun.


----------



## garfie

Hope Brooklyn is feeling better - glad you got some sleep hun:hugs:

Josie - why does your chart look like that? Or is it my eyes :haha:

Mrs Diaz - welcome to the group :flower:

Afm - have I finally ovulated, am I near the end of my cycle, these questions and more will hopefully be answered in the next few days:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Soanxious

*Aww Becks I hope brooklyn is better soon 

Sorry to hear about your loss Diaz

How is everyone? sorry not been around been doing the doggy runs fulltime and sleeping... OH is creeeping back has been talking to lots of people to get his head sorted out.... at moment we are talking.... but he's still a knob for saying what he said and he knows it but he has told all his mates what he done... and is seeking help...

Im soooooooooooooo tired.. AF not arrived.. been having ever so slight spotting for few days.

on plus side... Im having my GD overnight up her place Saturday then they are all coming to me sunday for a few days.. 1st time my GD has come to Wales  im so happy..

so so so so so tired... from the charity work I need sleep... talk later x*


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Glad you got some sleep. Hope he feels better and better today. Your temps are looking good.

Jo - Crosshairs this early. I bet you're happy about that.

Fi - I hope you're going to see the end of this long cycle soon.

Tanya - Hope everything turns out okay.

AFM - Scan tomorrow!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Fi - I keep forgetting to take temps so there are a couple of gaps so to be honest I am not really sure what my chart is doing. I have got cross hairs so that seems rare for me lol. Blimey that is some chart you have there. Hope you get some answers soon.

Tanya - hope you get time to rest soon, sounds like you are keeping so busy but I am sure that you will have a fab time with your GD, bet you can't wait. Hope things sort themselves out with your OH and it is good that he is getting help.

Hi Crystal - yes am happy but not sure if it is 100% correct due to lack of some temps. Good luck for the scan tomorrow hun, hope it all goes ok xxxx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo wow what a different chart to last month ! And the timing is perfect ;) 

So I hope you ans oh can work it out if its what makes you happy :) that's the most important thing . Its great he is getting the help he needs to figure his behaviour out . Maybe you could consider couple counselling ? I'm biase though as its my bread and butter ;) 

Cry only one more sleep to us bet your excited and nervous in equal measure :) ill be looking forward to your update . 

Becks hoping Brooklyn is on the mend xxx 

AFM waiting to ov ....... Not trying this cycle its so frustrating waiting ! Sean is trying to sit up and is such a funny little guy all he wants to do is mess !!!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina - Sean sounds so cute. Any recent pics, bet he is getting big. I am really taking this ttc to another level - ntnp. I haven't POAS for ages. Let's hope this cycle doesn't drag on like the others.

Yes, I agree as long as you are happy Tanya. It is frustrating Regina - time always stands still when you are waiting. Fingers crossed it happens soon xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Wow Jo look at your chart!!!:) im still not sold on my o date. Guess we will see. Xx
Thanks for everyones thoughts for Brooklyn. He's def on the mend.:) xxx
Got weighed today 1stone 8lbs off in 7 weeks! Im now just 6 lbs of my wedding weight!! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Awww! They grow so fast. Sounds so cute.

Becks - Great job on the weight loss! Glad Brooklyn is better. Your chart looks pretty clear. Are you just in denial? Lol


----------



## Oasis717

Lol maybe Crystal ive spent so long o late i cant believe I could o early! Do you think I def did? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yes, I think so.


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too without a doubt ! And here is a recent one of Sean for you Jo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josie1234

Looking good Becks. Not that I am an expert in charts. Glad that Brooklyn is getting better. Wow on the weight loss. Well done xx

Regina Sean is looking so grown up. Not such a little baby any more. He is gorgeous


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks all:) well if you all think I did then I did! Xx
Crystal I hope youre well xxx
Regina he looks absolutely gorgeous and trying to sit up! Bless him xxx
Jo I will be watching your chart! Thanks I feel so so much better and can walk faster, longer and more easily up hills im walking 3 hours a day 5 times a week xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

He's so adorable Regina.

Wow Becks. Maybe we should sell our car. Lol. Although 96 - 100 degree weather would probably cause heat stroke if we walked in it that long. And our town has nothing in it so we go 15 to 30 miles away to shop and it takes 45 minutes to get to my doctor's office by car. Lol. And the mosquitoes are trying to carry us off in the evening after it cools down. :growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh my days Crystal I wouldnt last 5 mins in that heat! 27 degrees over here abd its too hot for me lol xxxx did a couple of ics tonight. Swear I saw a shadow of a line. It was on both. They're usually stark white but its prob nothing! This tww has me reading into everything. Lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

That temp would be wonderful! I hope they turn into more than shadows. Your chart is looking very good!


----------



## Oasis717

Well funny you should say that! But I did two more at 1am and this time they were clear enough and pink enough even dh saw straight away. Still not convinced as ics have not always been reliable but thats 5 with lines and the last two were clear as day irl. Hmmm. A different test tomorrow I think :) i didnt get a line that dark on ics at 7dpo with Brooklyn so i dont trust it yet but i have had a headache all day plus cramps all day too so maybe. I dunno lol xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20140710_015202.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## crysshae

I see those lines. Yes, I'd say a different brand is definitely in order. Yay!


----------



## Oasis717

I will Crystal but im confused by the temp drop this morning! With Brooklyn it just kept climbing. Def not getting my hopes up yet knowing my luck theyre dodgy tests! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thats me and ics over for good:( 2 neg this morn plus the temp drop so they were false positives. Gutted:( xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Or maybe an implantation dip - you showed really early with Brooklyn if I remember - fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

Like Fi said, could be implantation. My dip was 7 dpo.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks there were definetly lines there , don't give up hope just yet its way to early to do that !!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, perhaps the test this morning wasn't so sensitive because there were definite lines on I.c. Try again this afternoon, pleeeaaassseee


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks all but neg on a 4 day early test bought today. Oh well! XxxWell except a squinter of a line. When the dye was passing over I thought I saw a line. After 10mins there was a v faint line which dh could see but after that cp faint lines dont convince me. Will do the other test in the pack at 12dpo if no sign of af. Ive had cramps for two days now plus felt sick since yest but ive had that and not been pregnant. I hate not knowing lolxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal your scan is today ive just remembered! !!! Hope you get on ok please let us know. Thinking of you xxxxx
Just had two more positive ics arrgghh! Lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Mine with Caitlin was such a squinter I pulled the test apart to see it better.

I can't wait for 12 DPO, what about tomorrow!!!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you Becks. If you saw a squinter on the test today, that's positive. A squinter is all it can be this early. 

We saw a tiny flickering heartbeat and little one is measuring right on track, 7 weeks 3 days and I'm 7 weeks 4 days by O. Praise God!!! :cloud9:

She schedule me to go back for another scan on the 30th.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Crystal I had tears in my eyes reading your post. So amazing im literally so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> Mine with Caitlin was such a squinter I pulled the test apart to see it better.
> 
> I can't wait for 12 DPO, what about tomorrow!!!

Lol! Will keep trying with ics getting ghost lines in the morn and strong lines in the evening! Thats 5 positive ics now so I just dont know xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you Becks! Sounds like you've gone from being in denial about O to denial about BFPs. :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Crystal I'm so so happy for you :) how amazing :) praise God is right :) you won't believe how much baby cry has grown by the 30th :)


----------



## crysshae

Thank you Regina. It is crazy how quickly they grow. In the past I've gone in at 8 weeks and always been able to see the heartbeat with the abdominal probe. She had to use the vaginal to see the heartbeat today. When the measurement was right I was so relieved.


----------



## garfie

Cry - Oh wow that's lovely news - and what a little cutie scan :hugs:

Becks - are you going to put us out of our misery and show us the line porn:winkwink:

AFM - I'm off to a music festival tomorrow for the weekend - gonna behave very badly indeed with my short shorts on and wellies :haha: gonna bag me a rock star sssshhhh don't tell hubby :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - that brought a tear to my eye, amazing. So chuffed for you hun
Becks - will be awaiting your updates, I am getting excited.

Off to bed now, very tired


----------



## crysshae

Thank you Ladies. Have fun Fi! Get some rest Jo.


----------



## MrsDiaz

thank you!!


----------



## MrsDiaz

I actually see lines!:)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I dunno what to think only cause the shop bought one was so so faint and the two neg ics this morning! But ive got 4 positive ics tonight so now im thinking maybe lol. Who knows. Such bad cramps today. Two days of them it literally feels like im gunna come on. Guess time will tell:) xxxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

6 dpo and hoping this is the month! first time using the ovulation kit def helped a lot and i used this it this month, as well, and first time doing the baby dance after my loss.


----------



## MrsDiaz

hoping for the best for you. good luck!


----------



## josie1234

Mrs Diaz good luck, I really hope that this is a lucky cycle for you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck Mrs Diaz!! Xxxive let the tests dry out too much so not showing as much as irl. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140710_223259.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal, excellent news!

Mrs Diaz, fingers crossed for a sticky bean 

Becks, definately lines there, they can't all be wrong!


----------



## crysshae

^^ what she said Becks. 

Good luck Mrs. Diaz.


----------



## Oasis717

Well you would think so:) I guess im just hoping they get stronger cause id hate another cp. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

i def see lines! very light pink:3


----------



## MrsDiaz

thank you very much ladies! ill be on everyday


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Mrs Diaz yes they are v light but that's 6 now so surely as the other ladies said they cant all be wrong. I had a cp a couple of months back so my lines never got darker just faded away. Hoping this is different xxxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

I'm sure it isn't, what causes a chemical pregnancy btw?


----------



## MrsDiaz

oh nvm, i just googled it. srry >.<


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Mrs Diaz yes they are v light but that's 6 now so surely as the other ladies said they cant all be wrong. I had a cp a couple of months back so my lines never got darker just faded away. Hoping this is different xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Just checking in ladies hope all is well ? Oasis my fingers are crossed for you heres hoping that line gets darker , as for me iam off for my twenty week scan today heres hoping its not feeling modest lol cant believe iam half way ! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly blimey where did that time go!!!! Hope you are well. Are you finding out the sex? So excited for you. Look forward to seeing pic.

Looking forward to update Becks.

How is everyone else?

AFM was awake at 5 due to the rain. So took temp early. Been busy as new gym opening Saturday.


----------



## tillyttc

Yes I can't wait till its born would drive me nuts lol ! Sister is coming with me as hubby is back in saudi . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly 20weeks already!! So exciting good luck! Xxxx
Thanks Jo your temps are great. Mine went up a bit this morn:) xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that chart is looking good :) and 6 tests cannot be wrong !!! Fxd for those lines getting darker . 

Tilly oooh exciting keep us updated :) 

AFM + Opk this am so looks like ov is getting earlier this month :) hopefully cycles getting back on track ( well back to norm for me ) preventing this cycle , feels a bit like letting a chance go knowing I'm ov soon :( but have to stay strong and get smear out of the way !! Apt on Monday thank god !!


----------



## tillyttc

Its a pink one lol and everything is looking great . Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh a daughter :) how lovely . Its great news :)


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Tilly! 

Jo - Your chart is looking so good compared to your last few. Did you do anything different?

Becks - Did you use the other brand test today? 

Regina - Why do you have to wait until after your smear? I remember you mentioning it, but the reason has slipped my mind.


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo Tilly that is so great!!!!! So excited for you.

crystal - I have been so lapsed on ttc (temp taking, POAS, etc) so maybe it's that, not being stressed. Oh and I have registered to do spartan race so that will just guarantee BP lol. I have randomly taken Maca, agnus castus, zinc and menopace but not daily. Once in a while when I remember. Menopace to try to help my mood swings. We will see eh?


----------



## dancareoi

Fantastic news Tilly , can't believe you are half way.

What do you have already?


----------



## crysshae

Jo - It very well may be due to not stressing about it. Good luck!


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations Tilly! Xxx
afm bfn on all tests today so it was indeed dodgy tests I think. Cramps are gone now lasted two days. I guess there's a chance but im not feeling it and I always know so oh well maybe next time:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal hope you dont mind me asking your age and how long to fall with this lo. Ive got a memory like a seive xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm 40. Will be 41 in exactly a month. My oldest turned 22 today. :wacko: We started trying in April 2013. After 2 miscarriages last year, I had a chemical in January and stopped testing early. This was my 6th cycle ( in 4 months) following that as I had those couple of really really short cycles in there.

I'm sorry about the dodgy tests. Those suck!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) im a bit older than you but it gives me hope. I think I really need to stop testing early as you did especially with ics. I have one branded test left which ill use if af is late but other than that no more ics they were so convincing and so sad that it was all fake:( xxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

omg!did u you test today?! oasis


----------



## crysshae

Yeah...I had a few ICs that did that to me in the past. I never bought anymore after my 2nd miscarriage, and once I had the chemical showing on FRERs and AF arrived on time, I just didn't want to get my hopes up like that again. So I vowed to only test if AF was late. It was hard some cycles, but I kept telling myself no. I did really well until this one, but only tested a day early when I just couldn't ignore the symptoms any longer.


----------



## MrsDiaz

oh wowww well im hoping this is the month for me!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Mrs Diaz all neg today:( xxx
Crystal I totally agree and from next month will be doing exactly the same. Fed up of disappointment xxxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

oh hunny, im sorry. it wil happen. :/


----------



## MrsDiaz

im 7dpo and i bought a dollar test, should i test tomorrow? last pregnancy i didn't get a positive until 23 dpo ifi remember.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that is awful :( bloody ics !!! And what's with the negative :) your still a spring chicken my dear !!! Lots of ttc time left , years in fact lol !!! Your my role model so ya have to deliver lol ( think your about 6 months older than me I'm 42 in November . 

Crystal have to wait for results of smear as tested positive for abnormal cells in 2012 . Was preg before results came back , then had mc and before had time to test again was preg again this time for 9 months !! Midwife in hospital told me to definetly get it checked out before getting pg again in case I needed treatment as cannot get it done when pg . So here is hoping it was a one off and ill be good to go :)


----------



## MrsDiaz

Having my own family means so much to me I dont have grandparents, no aunt or uncles and no parents (all deceased) and I dont have siblings. I only have my hubby :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi mrs Diaz :) don't think I've said hi yet . Don't worry you will have a whole brood !!! And one day you will be a granny ;)


----------



## MrsDiaz

Lol omg gray hair


----------



## crysshae

Becks - It did me a lot of good. I hope it relieves some of your stress too. 

Mrs Diaz - 7 dpo is really early for testing. 

Regina - I hope it was just an off smear. If you were already pregnant when they did the test, that could have caused the abnormality. My sister has done that before and the smear after delivery was normal.


----------



## MrsDiaz

Omg itchy nipples and lots of white discharge , lol im sorry I know thats gross and tiny cramps


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I have been reading everyday! Sorry Becks. Those darn tests are terrible to tease us like that. Congratulations Tilly! A Girl and halfway there! Congratulations Crystal! Awesome news on the ultrasound! Glad to see everyone else is doing well. 

AFM: I am 8w2d today. I have another ultrasound on Monday. The morning sickness is in full force and my super sonic sense of smell has arrived. My goal is to enjoy every week. Given my loss at 24 weeks, that is sometimes easier said than done. But, I am staying positive and enjoying every pang of nausea...well, kinda.


----------



## MrsDiaz

Congrats to all of you! I hope this my time!>&#8226;<


----------



## tillyttc

Sparkle so happy that everything is going great that includes the morning sickness lol must admit I missed it when it went as I new I was doing fine when I had it if that makes sence lol. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all. I guess there's always next month:) xxx
Sparkle im so glad all is going so well xxxx
MrsDiaz I sympathise as im in the same situation. No family at all my side just my children. My dh family is mine which is mum, nan and sister. He also lost his grandad and dad but on my side I have no family at all so I totally understand xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I hope your smear is ok Regina I had abnormal cells back in 1998 and had to have a loop excision of the cervix which is basically a big lump taken out. I had yearly smears for 10 years after. I just got a letter this week sayinh my smear is due. I always worry til I get the results. Im a year older than you im 43 on the 24th November:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

A fellow scorpion !! Becks lets both get BFP before our birthdays as gifts to ourselves ;) its terrible I'm more concerned the results will come back saying I need treatment not because of cervical cancer but because it would delay ttc . That's awful I know !!! 

Sparkle I've just realised all you have been through to get to this point ! Wow your journey has been long and tough ! You are amazing and so wonderfully positive :) this rainbow baby your bringing home is one special LO :) 

Good morning everyone else , hope ye all have a lovely saturday :) anyone up to anything exciting ??


----------



## Oasis717

I totally understand that Regina I know id feel exactly the same. Although wehavent been trying 100% weve still been trying for a few months now resulting only In a cp so im starting to panic a little but yes hear hear bfp before our birthdays definitely:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - it's not over until AF arrives! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Today was the opening of the new gym so been busy with that but all good. Lots of people came and some signed up so that is good. Still work to do but one milestone done!


----------



## MrsDiaz

I'm testing tomorrow. I'll be 9 dpo. What ya think?:)


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno Jo I think im out! Xxx
Good luck Mrs Diaz 9dpo is good to test but then again I start at 4dpo! With my youngest nearly 9 months now I got a faint line at 5 dpo! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck mrs diaz


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Mrs Diaz. Fingers crossed for you.

I didn't sleep well. Woke at 4 as rain woke me up. Temp 36.4. Went back to sleep woke at 7.05 temp 36.7. Do I use first temp? Congested yesterday and headache. 

What are your plans today? Nothing planned for me which is nice. Catch up on chores I think


----------



## josie1234

I hope you are wrong Becks


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo. If it were me id use the second temp. Im pretty sure im out but I guess you never know! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Temps still looking good though Becks. When is AF due?


----------



## Oasis717

I know its odd cause my temps are better than any of my charts in the last 6 cycles of trying! Odd. My boobs have been burning since yest but again ive had that with very bad pmt before which I seem to have this month. Still getting stark white on ics although I dont trust them at all I thought id use them up. Im becoming very pessimistic lol. Ive had my hopes up many times just to be disappointed. According to ff af is due Tuesday:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Are you going to use the second temp? I would:) its much more your time for taking plus 3 hours is usually enough for me to get an accurate reading. Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope Tuesday comes quick and no AF 
Yes think I will change my temp on FF. Fell back to sleep again after 7 and woke at 10. Temp still 36.7.


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I agree that's more accurate now and thank you me too. Its just the lack of symptoms:( xxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

Ladies I'm 9 dpo i tested this morning and think its a negative :/ Im having a bit more off and on cramping tho. The first time I knew i was pregnant because I had lots of blue veins but idk now I think some of the blue veins are sill tere so its harder for me to detect if Iam, any lades had a bfp after 9 dpi? last pregnancy i didn't get a positive until 23 dpo


----------



## josie1234

Yeh probably still too early to test. I don't know as the last time I was pregnant I didn't find out until I was 8 weeks pregnant lol.


----------



## josie1234

Just bought some superdrug HPTs but determined not to use them yet until I am on 14 DPO. Mind you, with my last 2 cycles, it's not like I am regular!


----------



## josie1234

Feeling very moody at the moment, irate! Been ferrying DS around here and there to his mates and not heard from DH all day as he is working nights but only takes 2 seconds to text! He is home tomorrow but sometimes prefer it when he is not here. He is one of those that isn't very productive (rocket up his a**e) so as you can tell, I am in one of those moods!!


----------



## josie1234

Tanya, where are you, hope you are ok?


----------



## MrsDiaz

hey ladies, so the morning test i told you about well when it dried up i saw something and i need your opinions, i tweaked it a little to check.


----------



## MrsDiaz

i think i saw something on the cheapie test, I'm only 9 dpo and very sleepy now!


----------



## Left wonderin

So where is the test ?? I wanna take a peek ?? 

Jo I'm with ya with the moodiness ! I think it must be the full moon. !!! I'm such a grumpy cow the last two days ! Can't shake it off !! EVERYTING is annoying me ! I'm annoying myself lol ... I'm not near AF arriving so cannot blame pms !!!!


----------



## MrsDiaz

you can see it on a forum I made on my page, I don't think I can post a pic in this forum.


----------



## josie1234

Lol Regina - you made me laugh. Yes, everything is bugging me today. Grrr. God help my DH tomorrow lol. 

Mrs Diaz - you can click - go advanced at bottom of thread and click on paperclip icon to upload pic. Sometimes pics are too large though so not all of them can be put on. I want to see. How can I see it on your page?


----------



## MrsDiaz

ok


----------



## MrsDiaz

this was like 15 minutes later all dried up, tats how i found out I was pregnant the last time. it took awhile to show, what do ya think?
 



Attached Files:







pg2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsDiaz

another one.
 



Attached Files:







pg2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsDiaz

I'm confused. ill test on 11 dpo too
 



Attached Files:







preg1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## josie1234

Hi Mrs Diaz, I think I see a second line, a faint one. Yes defo do one in a couple of days. Easier said than done though eh?


----------



## Left wonderin

I can def see the start of a second line . Give it a few days and test again it is super early !!


----------



## MrsDiaz

yes, ladies I'm planning to test on 11 dpo to see hopefully it gets dark. how are you girls?


----------



## Oasis717

I see a faint line too fingers crossed. And girls oh my days is my pmt bad this month. Moody?? Im way past moody lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Its definetly the moon !!!!!! There is a phenomenon called a super moon at the moment and again next month . Something about the closeness to the earth ??? 
I got crosshairs and then had 2 days of Opk + !!!!! Mmmmmmm ff not sure your right this time but it remains to be seen !


----------



## Oasis717

Well all I know is one min im angry next in tears my boobs are killing! I hate pmt lol xxxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

yeah I'm cramping myself, it just feels full in my uterus.


----------



## Oasis717

My cramps are gone now they lasted about 3 days and I felt sure I was about to start af. Some months my pmt is worse than others but its been better lately cause of my diet. This month though its awful. According to ff af due to start tues xx


----------



## MrsDiaz

Yea me too:/


----------



## Oasis717

Well as I already knew im out:( spotting after bd meaning af tomorrow or Wednesday right on time. So since we started in Jan it took three cycles and that ended with a chemical then this is cycle 6 and still nothing:(. We originally said we'd give it 6 months then visit the docs if no luck so as we still haven't managed ttc 100% due to the kids illnesses etc we're trying to decide if we give it one more shot next cycle or go to the docs. Feelin down I knew I was out since 7dpo but its funny how you still have that slight hope still xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks sorry about that hun. What are you hoping doc will do? More tests? I can't remember if your doc is nice. It's hard trying to decide whether to wait or seek help. AFM - tears today, god knows why! Tired as DH came home early so I heard him come in at half 3.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo no doc awful we need to change first. We have decided to try one more cycle. In the meantime change docs. Your chart is looking awesome and the emotional is a good sign!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Jo ive just looked at your chart again its going triphasic just like mine was with Brooklyn! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Look! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josie1234

Oh Yeh! !!!! Blimey


----------



## MrsDiaz

hello ladies, boobies are getting sore and cramps are increasing. ugh:( stay away witch. 2 times have i dreamed about taking a pregnancy and were positives but idk


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo when I looked at your chart earlier I thought that too but don't want to get your hopes up,prematurely ! But have to say that chart is looking super . God I would so love it to be a BFP for you your so supportive of everyone it should be your turn for some luck and some baby dust to fall on you! Only last night I was reading a blog on mumsnet it was so filled with positive stories about ladies 42+ that went on to have babies and more than 1 !!! Lots of ladies 45/46 on third pregnancy HAVIN stared their families in their early 40s . Two ladies were premenopausal and both ended up with two bubba s :) ill try find the link it was very encouraging ! Made me feel like a spring chicken at 41 lol...

AFM smear over and done but bad news is results wont be back for 4-5 weeks !!!! Eeeerrrrrrr that's another cycle ill have to miss ttc .... On the positive side the practice nurse was so positive about me trying again , told me I'd buckets of time even if I needed treatment and kept talking about " when " I'm pregnant again not if I am .... I love that women ;)


----------



## MrsDiaz

Hello ladies I never used a temperature chart before, but how does that work? I might just start using it.


----------



## Left wonderin

There is an ap called fertility friend its fantastic . Basically you take your temp at the same time every morning . Preferably before you get out of bed or do anything ! This gives you the lowest body temp. Temping is useful to see if you ovulated as your temp rises after ov . Check out fertility friend if you have any questions just ask :)


----------



## Oasis717

So hoping you you Jo!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I'm sorry. I know what ya mean about keeping the hope until she shows.

Regina - That's forever to wait on results. 

Mrs - good luck. 

Jo - I've been thinking the same thing about your chart and symptoms. It would be so wonderful for you to get your BFP now that you've let the TTC stress go. Fingers crossed.


----------



## josie1234

MrsDiaz, hope you are right hun, horrible waiting isn't it.

Thanks everyone, I am getting kinda nervous. Regina - 4-5 weeks is a long time to wait eh? Fingers crossed all is good for you so you can get ttc as soon as possible. I bought 2 Superdrug tests yesterday but am determined not to test. Still very moody lol, but that is me normally!!!

Looking forward to seeing updates tomorrow from all ttc. Where are you Tanya?? Hope you are ok xx


----------



## MrsDiaz

I tested today at 10 dpo and negative :/ however the breast pain comes and goes which isn't normal before af, it always hurts when i get af and i was getting sleepy at the nail salon. lil cramps here and there but at after bd and 4-5 dpo i had major cramps, and lots..i mean lots of cm. good luck ladies!


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs Diaz its still early. Lots of luck. Xxx
Regina hoping your results come back quickly and all is well xx
Thanks Crystal. Hearing what regina wrote gives me hope its not too late. Just have to try harder!! Xx
Jo cant wait for your test:) xxx
I am starting an Avon round tomorrow 217 houses so lots more exercise and hopefully I can earn at the same time xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks based on last month, Af due today, any signs?

Jo I see bfn but still eArly days


----------



## garfie

Jo - what a lovely chart this month:happydance: sorry about BFN:cry:

Becks - I used to do avon - it's a great way to meet people - any questions please ask:flower:

Mrs Diaz - Still early - fingers crossed:hugs:

Regina - Hoping your results come back soon - and you can begin!!!!:happydance:

Crystal - How are you?:flower:

So - Hope you're okay :flower:

Dance - Hi hun

AFM - The T in the park was amazing - she never arrived:cry: CD74 and still waiting - phoned the EPAU and asked if this was normal - :nope: not normal they recommended another HCG test - so phoned my dr she said "I could do 10 tests it wouldn't change the outcome - you are not pregnant!" she has still given me the paperwork and does anyone know when crystal balls were given out at my Drs:haha:

Back to washing stinky festival clothes (his not mine:haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone. Yes I caved in and tested but hey ho. Not too down about Bfn. Fi that is some chart! Hope you get some answers soon. Doctors are so unsympathetic. Yes she/he may be right but defo worth looking into.


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say today I was telling a story at work about when my son fainted and I started crying whilst telling the story. WTF!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Either your hormones are straightening themselves out after those long cycles or that BFP is just being elusive right now. I hope it's the latter.

When I first got pregnant this time I was telling a friend why she could not unleash my dog and started crying. Lol


----------



## crysshae

Fi - Your chart looks like you're around 9 dpo. If so still time for a BFP and not quite time for AF.


----------



## josie1234

Crystal that story made me chuckle sorry. We will see what next few days bring xx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo it might just be a little early I do hope so xxxxx
Thanks Fi I remember now you did do a round. We got the first books out today in sweltering humidity being attacked by flying ants lol. Temp droptoday and brown discharge so af on its way:( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all sorry for the quick post Sean has a cold and is like a briar , cannot leave him down for a second . The poor divil is finding it so hard to sleep as he has a blocked nose and panics ! The saline spray isn't making a blind diffence. 

Becks sorry ya think the witch is on the way .... On to the next month filled with hope ;) 
Jo I still have EVERYTHING crossed for you ............. 
Cry wow 8 weeks already , how are you feeling ??


----------



## MrsDiaz

hello, ladies hope everything is well, i think I'm just going to wait until af oh and i got sleepy and took a nap today. cramping on and off sore bewbies and craving chinese and fry oreos but i don't want to get my hoes up. xxxx GL!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, have you got olbas oil(children's) I smothered loads of tissue and put it around Moses basket/cot and that helps. Also is your cot raised? I have 2 thick Next catalogues constantly under the one end.


----------



## garfie

Oasis - you sell a product called skin so soft dry oil (the original one) spray that on you before you go out and you won't get attacked promise - it's great stuff for keeping bugs away - promote it you will get lots of sales:winkwink:

Afm - bfn today and slight temp drop - so is she finally on her way :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance thanks for the tips :) I don't have old us oil but will get it today :) last night we had two Argos catalogue under the cot lol..... Poor little dote tried so so hard to sleep , he woke alot during the night but really wanted to sleep . Tired bubba and mammy today in our house . Poor pet would love to swap places with him . The discharge is clear so no infection, no point in a doctor no fever thank god just have to wait it out :( 

AFM today is my edd for my first little angel always in my heart xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. Thanks Regina. Hope Sean feels better soon. I always put mentholatum or Vicks on the bottoms of their feet and put socks on them. Does wonders for stuffy noses.

Becks - No AF yet? Nice long LP.

Good luck either way Fi. I know you'll be glad just to know what's going on.


----------



## Oasis717

Even with ff changing my o date Crystal its better isn't it! Xxx
Thanks Fi will try that xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm assuming it will work with baby snuffles ( baby vics ) ill try tonight 
He is so clingy ... Won't let me put him down for a sec poor pet and poor house like a bomb !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> Hi all sorry for the quick post Sean has a cold and is like a briar , cannot leave him down for a second . The poor divil is finding it so hard to sleep as he has a blocked nose and panics ! The saline spray isn't making a blind diffence.
> 
> Becks sorry ya think the witch is on the way .... On to the next month filled with hope ;)
> Jo I still have EVERYTHING crossed for you .............
> Cry wow 8 weeks already , how are you feeling ??

Thank you, poor Sean hope it eases for him very soon xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yes Regina. I keep it on their feet with socks all day when they're sick.


----------



## josie1234

Hi hope Sean is better soon bless him. Awful to see them poorly. Becks watching your chart with interest still. Fi hopefully this cycle comes to an end soon for you. I know how you feel? It is frustrating with long cycles and u just want AF to come so you can start again. Wondering how long it will be. Fingers crossed for you.

Temp dip this morning so not feeling confident. Was feeling hopeful yesterday but not today. See what tomorrow brings


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo but still think AF is one or two days away. Funny though my pmt has completely gone no moodiness, boobs not hurting anymore, weird! I hope your temp rises tomorrow xxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

ugh! cramping here and there but yawning a lot and resting my eyes more than usual 2 more days until af! but I hope this is it! >.<


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm out but I knew that! They say it can take up to 6 months for your cycles to settle after AF returns and that last chart was the best lp and temperatures yet, am wondering as its now been 6 cycles whether that's happening, or I could be clutching at straws! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Sorry to hear that Becks. Hopefully cycles are now sorted and this new cycle is the one for you to get your rainbow. LP is better though.

How is everyone else? Hoping I get some answers in a couple of days, either AF or BFP just don't want another long cycle


----------



## Oasis717

Great your temp went back up Jo, thanks I really hope so xxxx


----------



## josie1234

I hope so too for you hun. Have a good day everyone. DH goes back today so we are out for brunch, very nice. Sat outside Frankie and Benny's listening to the old music. Top tunes


----------



## crysshae

Sorry Becks. Hope this is your cycle getting back to normal and next month you catch a healthy egg. 

Jo - Glad to see your temp went back up. I hope you get a healthy BFP, but if not I think your cycle will be normal because you ovulated earlier this time. Your other charts seemed to be long because you didn't ovulate until really late.

Good luck Mrs Diaz.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal:) xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal - yes hopefully you are right. How are you today? Feeling okay?


----------



## crysshae

I'm feeling well, thank you. Tired, nauseated when I don't eat often enough, can't complain.


----------



## Oasis717

All good then Crystal lol, symptoms are reassuring:)xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol yep. I have a really strong gag reflex this time too. In my other pregnancies gross things made me gag. This time gross things do maybe a little worse but I also gag brushing my teeth and rinsing my mouth. Strange.


----------



## Oasis717

Ooo strange just goes to prove each pregnancy is different! Xx


----------



## MrsDiaz

hello ladies well Im planning to test tomorrow which Af is suppose to come, but hopefully not. I been very sleepy and I yaw every 2 minutes, thats what happen in my last pregnancy and I been eating like a cow and I been having some cramps, I really hope this is it for me. >.< hows everyone?


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Mrs Diaz! Xxx


----------



## garfie

So ladies I had blood tests on June 25th they were as follows:-

HCG - under 1 cry:)

LH 9.7

FSH 13.7

Estradiol 458

As I haven't had a period yet since my last mc I asked for some more tests the results are:

HCG 1 cry:)

LH 3.1

FSH 6.8

Estradiol 261

So what am I to take from these readings - is she on the way? have I got PCOS? Oh wow now I'm confused I was expecting the levels to go up (43 soon) not down - I'm on CD77!

:hugs:

X


----------



## MrsDiaz

Im sorry to hear that :/...as for me...well i tested and I believe it was another negative and af is due today! but hope not, funny thing is my periods are painful, especially after my DnC but it hasn't been that painful this now they come and go.....another interesting thing is I started to have stuffy and runny nose yesterday, I'm very congested now and I been having headaches. Thats what happened to me with my last pregnancy. It felt like a small cold. My body is giving me all these symptoms but the tests are telling me Im not. Today is 14 dpo, my last pregnancy I didn't get a bfp until 23 dpo. UGH!!!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Good luck for tomorrow and testing Mrs Diaz. 

Fi - I am really not sure on hormone levels and what they mean but I know when I had acupuncture, the acupuncturist was really annoyed that the doctor had done the blood tests at the wrong time of the cycle as this means that the results are inaccurate. What day of the cycle did you get tested? I have enclosed this link but not sure on the information in it; like everything on internet not sure how accurate things are. You should ask the doctor for an explanation of the results. Are you able to get referred? I know I was not allowed to on NHS due to being too old (nice to know that - thanks). The acupuncturist did mentioned AMH as this test can be done at any time of the cycle. But she said NHS wouldn't do it, it would have to be done private (I think). I will try to find a link on what it means! I hope you get some answers and at least get directed to someone that can give you answers as it is frustrating trying to understand what it all means. I know my levels were high which showed I am peri-menopausal. 

https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

As for me, got a feeling AF is on her way due to temp dip. Yet again, taxi for my DS tonight, need to get him a bike! Bored!


----------



## josie1234

Did they not test for progesterone Fi?


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Fi wish I could help but I know nothing of levels:( xxx
Ladies I hate this heat its awful xxx


----------



## josie1234

Fi - from what I read on this, the AMH levels will show whether you have PCOS or not.

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/anti-mullerian-hormone-amh-fertility-test


----------



## josie1234

Yes Becks - the heat is awful. Had storm here last night so thought it would clear it but no 34 degrees today.


----------



## josie1234

Tanya - where are you, hope you are okxxx


----------



## Oasis717

She's on another thread Jo have said hi to her on there:) xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. How are you today? Got back ache so defo think AF coming today


----------



## MrsDiaz

that witch! well 15 dpo, and I tested this morning and bfn :/ I seriously think with the whole thing of me with the stuffy and running nose and having headache ( I feel congested) is rhinitis of pregnancy but I don't want to get my hopes up. Im 1 day late of my period. I yawn every 2 minutes. This is like my 1st pregnancy all over again.


----------



## josie1234

Fingers crossed Mrs Diaz. 

AF here but pleased that I had a good cycle this time.


----------



## MrsDiaz

Thank you....but I can't seem o rap my head around why if I ovulate the 7th I get like a bfp on like 20th of my cycle? and it was implanted in the uterus too.... btw Im glad even tho the witch came your still happy about this cycle.


----------



## garfie

Jo - cycle buddies she's on the way for me too! Woohoo:happydance::happydance: glad you had a more normal cycle hoping mine is more normal this time and she doesn't kick my ass!!!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I'm so sorry AF got you too but what a fab cycle for you and lots of hope for a bfp for next cycle  xxx
Mrs Diaz good luck! Xx
Fi hope the end is in sight for your cycle and loads luck for next one, I'm getting excited about o already lol, so hoping its earlier again  xxx


----------



## MrsDiaz

thats great garfie!!


----------



## crysshae

Jo - I'm sorry AF got you but it's great your cycle was more normal. Tons of luck and baby dust for your rainbow this next cycle.

Fi - Yay for the end of your long cycle. Hope everything goes back to normal for you and you get your rainbow BFP. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM - 9 weeks today! My ticker picture changed.


----------



## Oasis717

That's wonderful Crystal so so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

We are only 4 days apart Crystal! Glad you are doing well!


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Becks!

Jenn - I thought we were really close. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sparkle125

Crystal - I am super nauseated, super bloated, and I have a super sonic sense of smell. I have had to take some meds for nausea, but I try not to because I really don't want to take anything. Plus, that medication causes me to be constipated, so I just trade one problem for another! I am NOT complaining...SO happy to be pregnant. Because of my history, I go to my Maternal Fetal Medicine Specialist every week. I actually have an appointment tomorrow and I will be 9w5d. It's fun to be able to see little Sparkle Baby every week! So far, so good! Glad you are doing well too!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone Internet was gone for a few days :) I see AF has arrived for Jo and Fi now looking like cycle buddies :) 

JENN and crystal those tickers are moving along nicely :) 

AFM I'm in the Tww but a very stress free one as there is ZERO chance of me being pg . Unless of course it tis the immaculate conception:haha:


----------



## Oasis717

won't be long though Regina before you can TTC xxx
Really hoping for a CD 13/14 o this cycle again xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Its v quiet on here lol started using opks for the first time in 3 months and got a half positive when its usually barely there on CD 7 so hoping for o earlier again hope everyone is OK xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it's earlier for you too. Sounds like your body is getting back in sync.


----------



## josie1234

That sounds promising Becks. Fingers crossed it is earlier. Got all clear from smear so that's good.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo that's super news I'm waiting for the results of mine . Becks here is hoping your cycles are regulating themselves again . I'm waiting to see if ff is right with date of ov . If she is AF should be due in 3 days . 

The weather is scorching ! Think Sean is just about to get his first tooth :) next few days will tell I think .i think I spot one in the middle at the bottom about to peep through . My favourite series is on tonight one born every min I seriously get goosebumps . Love Wednesdays :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hey everyone Thanks Crystal I'm really hoping my cycles are sorting themselves out and I have hope for this month xx
Jo fantastic news about the smear! Xx
Regina the humidity is terrible! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. Still hot eh? Bought DS a bike so he is out and about with his mates. Was sick of driving him about. How is everyone today? Any updates?


----------



## crysshae

That's good. Will give him exercise. 

Becks - Did your green boxes start even earlier this month?


----------



## josie1234

Yes. how are you Crystal?


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. My nausea is lessening which I think is pretty normal for almost 10 weeks.


----------



## josie1234

That seems to be going quick. Do you think so? What is everyone up to this weekend


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies yes Crystal last month they started at cd9 hoping its a good thing, trying to fit lots of bd in but yes still absolutely baking Jo xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal so pleased you're feeling a bit better can't believe you're gunna be 3 months before we know it! Its going so quickly, is it for u? Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hopefully it is a good sign Becks. Good luck xx


----------



## crysshae

It's going by fast and slow if that makes sense. Lol. I think wow I'm almost 10 weeks. Then I think it's forever till my next scan. Lol. And of course I have to tell myself it's normal to feel normal again at times. Otherwise it will try to freak me out if my symptoms aren't as strong. :wacko:


----------



## josie1234

Yes I understand what you mean Crystal. Hard not to overthink things. Looking forward to the scan pic. You going to find out sex or not?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo wishing you SO much luck too xxxxx
Crystal I had days at a time with Brooklyn where I had zero sickness and at 8 weeks everything went for 4 whole days and I panicked like mad! Now looking back I wished I'd made the most of it as it was back with a vengeance at 9 weeks xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Becks. Yep we should make the most of it when we feel better. Easier said than done. 

We will find out the sex. I was always constantly nauseated or sick with my boys and not at all with my girls. This time it's just the nausea that comes from not eating so I think it's a girl.


----------



## Oasis717

How lovely with my boys the sickness lasted all the way through with my girls it stopped at 16 weeks! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. I was lucky enough for my sickness to end by 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

At least with Brooklyn the sickness was no where near as bad as with Casey when I cried most days I was SO ill! Xxxx
Tonights opk hopefully getting there! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140727_033237.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Looking good Becks. Very quiet on here. Is Tanya coming back or deserted us lol. How is everyone today. Hardly slept a wink all night as too hot then it rained so had to close window. So no temp taking this morning as not much sleep at all.


----------



## Oasis717

I hate waiting Jo I'm so impatient! I really don't know if Tanya is coming back:( I put a post on the thread she started but I'm still the last one to post, I do miss her:( xx
I know I think yest and last night was the worst yet for us, Brooklyn was in a nappy with the fan on him asleep and he was still sweating! Seems cooler at last today, dh is at the gym and I'm just getting Brooklyn to sleep to face last nights dishes:( I don't normally leave them but it was just too hot! Hoping you have another normal cycle, have you changed anything? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it cools down for y'all. It's crazy when it gets that hot where you don't routinely have air conditioners.

Hope you get some rest today Jo and your cycle is normal again. 

Think you're gonna O earlier again Becks.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I really hope so today and yest I've been such a moody cow lol I feel like PMS x 10! Looked it up and its common due to hormones but I only remember being this bad the month I conceived Brooklyn, if I were superstitious I'd think it was a sign lol xxxxAlso really bad nausea today toox


----------



## crysshae

Lol! I hope it is a sign.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - Just realized that I have been neglecting this thread... But as you can see from my siggy, I did get a (natural) BFP in May that looks (FX!!) like it is going to be sticky. We just got the Maternit21 results back too and it's another little boy! I am still nervous but getting more and more optimistic.


----------



## josie1234

Wow that's amazing. Congratulations hun xxx

Becks - FX d for you.

Nothing different here


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Driving!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey everyone :) Driving congratulations :)delighted for you :) its bloody hot isn't it !! 
AF arrived yesterday so looking like either 13/14 day LP again this cycle . Still no results from smear eeeerrrrrrrrrrr . AF being kind enough :) 

Sean moved from his crib to a cot he looks so tiny and lost in it ! 
I hope Tanya is ok :) and comes to fill us in soon


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies but still no positive opk: ( Driving that's amazing, I'm so pleased for you xxxx
Regina my first cycle my lp was only 7 days then 11 then 12 and finally 13! I'm really pleased your cycles seem to have resumed much quicker than mine xxx


----------



## Oasis717

This aft opk, positive or almost? I think just about there xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140728_145930.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

Looks like it's definitely getting there.


----------



## josie1234

Looking good Becks


----------



## Oasis717

At last lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo! Xx


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies may i join you? I'm 41 and have a 19 month old son and currently miscarrying our second at 6wks. :cry: I do plan to try again soon once everything settles as I don't feel i have a lot of time on my side. I Hope you will be able to offer words of wisdom from ur own experiences. Sending you all love and baby dust x


----------



## crysshae

Welcome tigerlilly. I'm so sorry for your loss. This group is full of support.


----------



## Oasis717

Tigerlilly I'm so very sorry for your loss, we have a wonderful group of ladies here and will help in anyway we can xxxx lots of luv to you xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tigerlilly so sorry for what you are going through at the moment. It is heartbreaking. Hopefully this thread and the lovely ladies on here can give you support and hope. This thread proves that there is hope. Big hugs to you hun xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

How are you all today? Got some sunshine after pouring all night long but at least the humidity has gone for now, we just can't fit in as much bd as when we were trying with Brooklyn and school holidays don't help lol, we are doing early mornings and twice at night! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Becks. I think you have it covered. :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks but i dunno Crystal it hasn't worked last few months lol! Fingers crossed def positive today though xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140729_190001~2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope everyone is well?

Becks, baby dust your way xx

Driving, congrats on your bfp

Tiger, so sorry you are going through a loss, we have all been there. My first loss was 5 years ago, I was 37. 10 months after that my rainbow boy was born.

I lost one in jan 2012 age 40 and another sept 2012 age 41, but now have my beautiful rainbow girl, born a week after my 42nd birthday. She will be 11 months old next Sunday!

Going through a loss is not easy and seems even worse when you are older, but you can see from this thread us over 40's do go on to have our rainbows.

I need to update the first page, but so far we have 6 rainbows and 4 ladies who are pg.

Speaking of which, congrats driving. I have you on first page but no details.

Any chance he following could let me have your ages?

Sparkle, crystal, Tilly and driving?

This will enable to update first page, which in turn will offer hope to other lovely ladies in the same TTC position.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa hope you're all OK xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi tiger I'm so sorry to hear about your loss , hope you are looking after yourself xxxx I'm 41 , 42 in November and just had my first baby in February . I'm hoping to start ttc no 2 very soon . Delighted you've joined this thread its wonderful . 

Becks that sure looks positive to me :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina v excited for you TTC again my mood has lifted at last today that was two days with pmt like mood lol, will see what the mornings temp is xxx


----------



## crysshae

Definitely positive Becks. Lots of baby dust!

Lisa - I'm 40 but will be 41 in less than a month. 

Regina - Are your results back yet so you can get started TTC?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal just did one where the test line is much darker than the control xx


----------



## Oasis717

One just done  think that's enough opks now lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140730_013055.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Probably. So glad your cycles have normalized for you.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you no temp rise just yet xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Bet you will see one in a day or two !! HOLY crap Becks you sure do have all your bases covered !! Think my oh would need resuscitation if I asked THAT level of performance from him !!! And as for you girl where do you get the time never mind the energy !!!!!!! Lol....

Cry no still waiting for results I'm hoping they will be here and clear by the time ov comes around !! If not its on to September err rrrrrrrrr . :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina I know I think I'm good for keeping up! I hope you get your results back v soon and all is well xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Regina!


----------



## Oasis717

I just read that out to my dh Regina he did think it was funny lol xxxc


----------



## Left wonderin

Just watched one born every min . It always makes me cry without fail !! And makes me want to have 100 babies !!!!! They are all so adorable ! I do remember thinking while in labour though " this ain't like one born every min " !!!!!!! Lol .... Love that programme :)


----------



## crysshae

Lol! They just don't show you all that stuff on the show.

My scan was great! We could see the little hands and feet and got to see the baby wiggle around. So cool! We heard the heartbeat too. It was 168 bpm. I teared up watching it and am thanking God!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Crystal I didn't know you were having a scan! That's amazing news! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Still no temp rise!:( xx


----------



## josie1234

Crystal - amazing. So chuffed for you hun. Xxx

Regina - I don't watch that as I would be the same lol


----------



## Oasis717

I think I was all set to o this week but then the last three days I've had a lot of stress and I wonder whether that's delayed things? Unfortunately my mums not a very nice person and treated me v badly when I was young so because of that and other things she's done inc not being bothered about my children we don't speak, I found out through a family member she's basically blamed me to everyone even though all I ever did was try to help her (she was an alcoholic until I was 30) and I know I shouldn't but its really upset me:( xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks - that's so tough. I know its easy to say but try to rise above it. You have done so well yourself and are a strong person with a lovely family. People who know you will ignore what she says so keep positive people around you hun, don't let it drag you down. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Jo although reading that bought tears to my eyes you really did make me feel better, I know you're right its just so tough but dh says the same, that all the people that matter know the truth and to try not to let it get to me, really am trying to do that xxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Jo and your DH are exactly right. All the people who matter know better. It sounds like you have overcome so much and are better for it. Don't let her live rent free in your head. I hope your temp rises tomorrow after a nice strong healthy O.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Crystal, I really appreciate your kind words, I really will try not to let it get to me xx me too really hoping for a rise tomorrow xxx


----------



## josie1234

FX for you hun. Crystal is right. Negative energy is a waste of time, think happy thoughts and look how far you have come. Always look forwards, never back. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo that's a great attitude xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Best way to be hun. You are lucky in so many ways so don't let it drag you down. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day with a temp rise for you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes some other people don't seem to like it when you're happy never understood that as I'm always thrilled for other people but I've always been different from that side of my family in that way xxxx
I must be going mad I thought I was on here and posted a pic of Brooklyn on a completely different thread about breaking rules lol, oh dear! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Well post it here. We wanna see it.

For those with rainbows or pregnant When did y'all tell your older kids you were pregnant?


----------



## Oasis717

I tried it wouldn't let me:( will keep trying xx
We waited til 14 weeks with Brooklyn  xxxx
Oh its let me now really hoping those chicken pox marks fade, there's a spider on the outside of our window in the front room and he spends ages looking at it lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140901_174726.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Watching his friend the spider lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140901_174455.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140901_174529.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

He is too cute! 

I think DH is ready to tell. As soon as we left the doctor's office yesterday, he said: "So are we telling the kids now? By the time you go back to the doctor at 15 weeks it'll probably be obvious and the oldest will guess. She already said something last night."


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal yes you definitely need to play it by ear and you know when you're ready to tell I bet they will be so pleased, so exciting xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies :) 
Becks I'm sorry to read about the hard time your having ! Sometimes families are just impossible !! It sounds like your mum has had her own struggles and often times people who are very unhappy with themselves project and blame others . Alcoholism is such a terrible disease and along time after people get " dry " the behaviours do not change . Everyone is right , everyone who matters , who knows you knows the truth . Having a relative who has an issue with alcohol is an emotional minefield its hard work not to get dragged back into that negative space . Its part of the cycle. You know its not your fault , remind yourself of that fact and move on . DO not allow yourself get dragged into the interaction . Live your wonderful life with your wonderful family . By the way that little boy of yours is WAY too cute :) hoping for a temp rise for you in the next couple of days xxxxx 

Cry yahoooooo :) super news about your scan :) its such a wonderful feeling to hear that little heart beating away :) 3 more weeks and second tri :) how do you think your children will take the news ?? 

Jo how is the new gym going ? And is oh enjoying the freedom of his new bicycle lol ....


----------



## crysshae

Yeah...she's 18 and knows about my 1st two miscarriages because I said something on accident that made her guess in those few days. This time I've done really well but a couple nights ago I mentioned that fruity pebbles sounded good. I never eat those...so she started saying "are you sick, running a fever, what's wrong with you? Are you pregnant?" Lol. I just said "I don't know why I thought of fruity pebbles and started asking her how her cravings work to change the subject. 

Regina - I know the oldest will be over the moon. The others might have a need to think about it at first but then get excited. My youngest daughter will be perfectly fine if it's a girl. She had told me before no more boys. Lol!


----------



## crysshae

I ordered this shirt for our youngest. Gonna put it on him and see how long it takes them to notice. Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Regina, I think you're so right even though she doesn't drink anymore she's not changed, I think it just hurts because I spent so many years as a child and young adult being there for her and trying to help her and yet none of that seems to matter:( it came to a head in 2012 when she turned her back on me after being really nasty over the phone and it broke my heart, a few days later I started bleeding and lost the pregnancy, i was 12 weeks, she knew but didnt care, I think I've spent enough years being treated badly and wanting her to be the mum I always wanted and I know now you just can't make people be anything, I don't miss her anymore but I really do miss having a mum xxxxx

Crystal I love the t shirt and I know what you mean its so hard to hide it from older children! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, Brooklyn is so cute.

Crystal I was 17 weeks before we told our kids. In 2012 we told them when I thought I was about 14 weeks. 3 weeks later we had to tell them baby had died. It was heartbreaking to tell this to a then 10 year old and 8 year old.

They never knew about the one I lost in sep 12 and still don't.

Hence the reason we waited with Caitlin.


----------



## crysshae

I lost mine so early. I hope I don't offend asking questions. 


Was everything perfect up to the point you lost the little ones later in pregnancy?

Love that smile Lisa! So cute!


----------



## Oasis717

Course you don't offend Crystal, looking back at my 12 week loss in June 2012 I had warning signs, brown discharge on and off and what my mW told me were Braxton Hicks from 6 weeks which I know think weren't as I didn't get them until past 24 weeks with Brooklyn, I also had weeks at a time barely feeling sick from early on, although 2 days before I lost my lo we heard them move at the midwifes so as worried as I was that reassured us but it wasn't to be, I had no scans due to no previous problems so I will never know why, also i felt Brooklyn move from 10 weeks but felt nothing with that pregnancy, i was just starting to show when i lost them, for the same reason as Lisa we waited until 14 weeks to tell the children, Casey was devasted when we told him, they never knew about my 11 week loss after that, with that one I had not one symptom so I knew from the start something was terribly wrong and it was a blighted ovum. With Brooklyn I had strong everything, tests, symptoms, it was completely different xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Lisa,

I think you were asking for my age. I'm 40!


----------



## dancareoi

I don't want to spook you crystal, but I had a nuchal scan at 12 weeks which was perfect. Went to diabetic clinic at hosp at 17 weeks and midwife couldn't find HB and scan showed baby died 13-14 weeks, probably just as we told kids!

My other 2 mc were early - 8 and 9 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

A rise at last hope it lasts! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you ladies. I appreciate you giving me that information. 

Looks like it's here for the long run Becks. All those positive OPKs - Msybe that means it was really strong!


----------



## Oasis717

That would be nice Well just to confuse me further Crystal I had one left! Here it is xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140801_152117.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

Looking good Becks, but I don't think you have BD enough!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Lisa that made me die!!!! Lol xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol right!

I've never used OPKs. Wonder if you ovulated twice or something? Have you ever had it do that before?


----------



## Oasis717

I've had like a run of positive opk for 5 days before but not super dark like this and the other one I did I really don't know but we've kept bd for now just in case! Xx just checked back and with Brooklyn I had positive opks for a further two days after o and the last time I used opks in march I had two positives for two days after o but still not as dark as these two, have run out now so I won't know anymore lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like it could be promising!


----------



## Oasis717

Keeping my fingers crossed:) xxx


----------



## crysshae

Nice temps Becks!

My 18 yo told me last night she thought I was pregnant. I asked her why and she said Dad and I had gone to too many secret appointments. Lol. The first time I told her it was my yearly checkup. The 2nd time when DH went we said it was a doctors appt for him. The 3rd time I said we had some business to tend to. I was not throwing hints at all. She did say she thought I was only 4-6 weeks. So I guess I've hid it pretty well. When I told her it would be 11 weeks tomorrow she said "Makes me so happy!"


----------



## Oasis717

crystal that's so lovely, really glad you can tell, almost 3 months I can't believe it so soon!!! Xxx
Well I was so annoyed today ds 5 had been invited to a party in the park, we don't drive son it was a huge park a long way from us, cost us £18 in bus fares, £10 for the present and the invite was bring a scooter so another £15 on that! In this heat we get there and there's people everywhere so I call the number on the invite and ask where they're sitting, the mum said oh terribly sorry its not at the park anymore its at the community centre (literally 5mins from us) she said she thought she'd rung everyone, I said obviously not, that's so bad, Casey was v upset to miss it, I was fuming! Only upside is its an amazing park and we had a fantastic day to try to make it up to him bless him xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that's so awful !! I would have been fuming !!! Poor Casey :(


----------



## Oasis717

I know Regina I literally was! Oh well in the end we had a lovely day but I still think its so bad I would feel terrible if I was that mum. Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

That's terrible Becks. Glad that the day ended up ok. It's so annoying though.

Crystal that's great that DD knows and funny that she sort of knew already xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo how are you your temps are nice and stable xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's awful Becks! I'm glad y'all were able to make a good day out of it.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal got my CH today xxx


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo for cross hairs. AFM - my chart is so uneventful. Got a feeling this will be another long cycle. Different to last cycle. Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, mine was pretty uneventful too so hoping you have another great cycle xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoo for cross hairs :) I keep forgetting to temp errrrr


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina its a way of life for me now I almost do it in my sleep! DW you will get back in the habit xx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I found out it's a healthy BOY! I am so excited! It is so funny the way things work out. I lost my son Luke at 24w2d in 2013, and now I am having another boy! I am meant to be a boy mom I guess! I was nervous about feeling uncomfortable if it was a boy, but now that it is happening, it feels so right. It is actually a very peaceful feeling. I feel like Luke picked him out and a part of him will live through this little guy. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow that's amazing news!!! So so happy for you xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay for crosshairs!

Jo - I hope your cycle is normal again.

Jenn - Congratulations! Did you have the MaterniT21 test?


----------



## Sparkle125

Crystal--I actually did a test called Verifi which is the same thing. Since I used a donor egg, my maternal fetal medicine specialist said that I had to use this one instead of MaterniT21. I did MaterniT21 last time, so I am familiar with that one too. The great thing about this time was I got my results so fast. I had my blood drawn on Monday and found out that Friday morning! I was shocked to find out so soon! Last time it took a couple of weeks. Are you planning to do any testing?


----------



## crysshae

Oh okay. That's cool the results come back so quickly. 

No I don't think we're doing any testing. My doctor is going to check the baby's spine at 15 weeks to make sure all is well there.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle I'm so so happy for you :)  baby sparkle was definetly ment to be :) and Luke will always be present with both of you . I feel that way about Sean there is definetly a connection with my angel baby . 

So delighted for you , make sure and enjoy every second of the pregnancy its such a special time and is over all too soon :) but then you have your precious LO :)


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I'm terrible its 3dpo and I'm testing already! Lol, so much for not testing early if the ICS are here i cant help myself! Xxx Brooklyn started clapping today since he was about 5 months I've been clapping his hands for him whilst we sing and all of a sudden today I said Brooklyn clap and he did! He's been doing it all day xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I so hope this is your month :) I've everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thank you:flower:I so hope so but I have absolutely zero symptoms, I know its still really early but I'm getting a bit pessimistic I think after 6 months:( xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Average is 6-9 months to concieve over 35 !! At least your trying !!! I'm still waiting for my results back and my Opk I took today is nearly positive so this will be another cycle wasted !!! I feel like I've been waiting to try for ages but it can't be a Sean is only 5 months lol....... I must have been thinking about trying again straight after giving birth ! It feels AGES !! I guess I'm just anxious , I know I'm so blessed with Sean and ill never take that for granted but I soooooooo would love another . I just feel time is going by so quickly and its running out for me . These feelings are magnified right now as I'm ov soon and can do nothing about it !!!!


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I hope this is your month!

Regina - Can you call and check on you results?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Crystal xxxxxx
Regina you feel EXACTLY the same as me! I totally understand and I'm older too:( I think because I've got pregnant within 1/2 months every time 6 is really worrying me and I can't help thinking my times ran out:( xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

No Becks lets keep positive :) BFP for both of us by the end of the year :)


----------



## Oasis717

Yes you know what you're right! I've got to stop thinking like that, yes def bfp's by the end of the year it is xxx I still can't help thinking we aren't bd enough, I know that sounds mad to everyone but honestly when I conceived Brooklyn we were bd about 7 times a day, day and night, because back then we had the time but now with Brooklyn we just can't do that really so its been 2/3 times a day and only once the day I o (bloody typical). I was reading a post the other day and the woman said once her opk went dark they bd like crazy and through the night and she got pregnant the first month, maybe with us that's what it takes, the other way hasn't worked for the last 6 months but its finding the time and we are pretty knackered these days with all the walking we do, I'm on track to be my wedding weight in just 4 lbs! Ive lost 1 stone 10 lbs now xxx


----------



## josie1234

Well done Becks that is great. So chuffed for you. Try not to stress too much hun. Keep positive and hopefully you will catch that egg this cycle. FX'd for you and Regina. AFM - lots of training. Not long til Spartan Race 7 Sep 5 km race with 15 obstacles. Also booked to get a tattoo on 23 Aug. Mid life crisis here I come lol!! It's a big one on my side, wanted one for ages. Flowers and swirls and going to get something to remind me of my little angel.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that is super weight loss !!! You should be very proud of yourself !! I think I also need to find something else to focus on so might try weight loss could do with loosing 2 stone ! I just keep thinking 14 months ago I got pregnant twice in 8 months . So I'm hoping things haven't aged that much lol.......... Me , you , Jo and Fi all with BFP by Christmas that's what I want off Santa x


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh Jo I want photos of the tattoo . My niece got a big tatto on her back s jinny joe with the seeds floating its fab !


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn, wonderful news. I read on B & B once that someone thought that when you lose a baby, their sole stays with you, waiting for another body to be part of. So your little Luke could be there in your new little boy.

Becks, I honestly don't know how you managed 7 times a day. Your DH must be something else. I think my DH would have needed a wheelbarrow full of Viagra to have managed that, me as well probably!

My consultant told me that at our age, like Regina says, the average to get pg is 6-9 months, so hang in there.

I would so love to turn the clock back to this time last year, to enjoy the last month of my pregnancy all over again.

Every time I see someone who is pg I get a little pang of jealousy and so wish it was me again. I don't think that feeling will ever go away, I will just have to live with it and be thankful for what I have.

Caitlin moves her arm up and down to wave when you say hello and will clap her hands. She funny too, because we say 'where's Caitlin gone' but instead of putting her hands over her eyes, she puts them on her head.

She also loves blowing raspberries.

Tonight she was laughing so much she couldn't stay standing, she was trying to crawl after Eoin around the bed and he kept jumping out of her way and laughing, she thought it was hilarious!


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Regina. Jinny Joe?? Just looked that up lol, haven't heard that before. Yes I will post pics. Slightly nervous/excited. Had a trauma as had big spider in house. Freaked me right out. Kept appearing and disappearing. I was hysterical. It was in front room so I spent as little time as possible in there. Found it on a towel, threw towel, lost it then looked down it was on my t-shirt yuk. Freaked out, flapped so it came off, I ran upstairs shaking and crying. D'S thought it hilarious and practically wetting himself. Told him he would be grounded if he didn't kill it lol. Anyway it kept disappearing. Found it tonight and managed to kill it myself. So proud.


----------



## Oasis717

Jo thank you I'm actually really proud of myself for loosing it and my strength has just gone up and up over the weeks, I pass people struggling to get up the hills round here and I glide past with the buggy and shopping, I can walk so fast up the hills now and honestly when I started I was ashamed as I struggled to get just myself up! Would love to see your tattoo when its done, I've got quite a large one at the bottom of my back, its a choker necklace around a bow, I'll have to post a pic xxxxx
Regina its good having something else to focus on and you get healthier and look better too! I'd like to loose another stone after this 4 lbs making 3 and taking me back to a 12 xxx
Lisa dh has always had a very high sex drive! It came in handy when TTC lol but its hard to maintain that level these days with a baby! Brooklyn is like that with Casey, he thinks he's absolutely hilarious, i love hearing him laugh xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Ugh...in the first hour of my 3 hour glucose test and I am SO SO SO nauseated! I can't do anything about it, but hope the time goes by really fast. Ugh...this test is so bad.


----------



## Oasis717

I had that sparkle! Not nice if you feel sick, will all be over soon xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - You've done such a great job at losing weight and building strength. 

Jenn - Why are you taking the glucose test so early?


----------



## Sparkle125

Crystal--I took the 1 hour early because I am over weight. I barely failed, but I did fail, so I had to take the 3 hour. Yuck.


----------



## crysshae

Oh. Those tests are terrible. I had to do the 3-hour when pregnant with the twins. Two placentas were giving my blood sugar heck.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I had the 3 hour test def not nice:( having AF like cramps all day today, a bit early at 5 dpo, if I have a 13 day lp again its still 9 days til AF so a bit early, god this waiting is a killer lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

I had cramps at 5 and 6 dpo with this one and backache 5-8 dpo. Hopefully that's a good sign for you.


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo I've had lower back pain all day too, I must not get excited lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

Regina - have you not had your results yet? Seems to be taking ages. Thanks Regina for the positive vibes. Yes I will send pictures of the tattoo. I can't wait. I have been fed up of putting my life on hold ttc, putting things off. 

Yes time is not in our favour, we get so impatient because we are getting older. Goes so slow, waiting.

Lisa - that is a lovely thought, a soul waiting and always around to rejoin us. Caitlin sounds so cute. Bless her.

Becks - you should be proud hun, you have worked hard and losing the weight is an amazing achievement. Yes will defo put pics of tattoo on here, hope I have the balls to get it all done and not bottle it, lol. Yes look forward to seeing a pic of yours. So cute, Brooklyn with Casey. I hope the cramps are a promising sign, FX'd.

Sparkle - hope you are feeling better soon. xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn hope test is negative for you, I've had gestational diabetes in all 4 of my pregnancies. There is a plus point though, it forces you to eat healthy and hardly put on any weight during the pregnancy.

Jo, just read your post about the spider, you sound like my sister. She gags if you even talk about spiders!

Me, I'm the opposite, I'm not keen but I won't kill them. Got a big one out the other day and came up to bed tonight and there was a huge one on the floor of the spare bedroom, we have beige carpet so they're really easy to see.

It was so big you could have put a saddle on it!

Bit early for the big ones, they usually come in September.

Anyway, got it in a glass and threw it outside.

Becks, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## josie1234

I think its just the fact that I couldn't see where it went and the fact that it was on me, freaked me out. I have got spiders in a glass and thrown them out, its just when they are big ones and don't fit in the glass lol. I didn't like not knowing where it was.
 



Attached Files:







10550972_10152314904256376_2926439879653795642_n.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josie1234

You are brave though Lisa.


----------



## Left wonderin

I HATE spiders !!! Uck they freak me out ! I would have had a heart attack and died if it had been on my tee shirt !!!!! Uck ...........so irrational but I phsically feel nauceous when I see one , but don't like to kill them so make oh rehome them in our shead :)

Well typical my pp cycles have decided to go back to " my normal " this cycle 3rd since birth and I got my Opk + today with Ewcm ........ If only it had misbehaved and stayed a bit later and not regularised like most people I may have had my test results back !!!! Damm ..... Oh came in a found Opk tests on the windowing the loo ( I was comparing yesterday's to today's ) he looked at me with that look !!! Thought they were pregnancy tests lol........ I told him it would have had to have been divine intervention !! Here is my tests just for the Craic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

I hope it's a positive sign for you Becks!

I hate spiders!!! They give me the willies.

Ahhh Regina. At least that means you'll be ready next month.

Lisa - I guess that would be the upside to GD.

Jo - Your tattoo sounds great. I have one I want to cover because it wasn't done the way I wanted it. Maybe next year.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I need a cover too for one on my back at the top, its v faded now as had it at 18, dh is having a full sleeve done ATM, he went yest and had 4 hours, looking awesome, I love tattoos, if theyre done well! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning. Love to see some pics of tattoos. Today I am going to be a step - nanna. Step daughter - in law getting induced. Having a little girl


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Jo how exciting :) a little granddaughter for you to spoil . Do they live near by ?? 
Me ne oh had another talk about ttc , he is worried about having 2 under 2 as he will be home with them when I return to work . He works as an agility instructor at night so makes senses instead of Childcare . Its a fair concern I suppose and told him that no2 might not even happen so stop worrying right now !! We haven't even gotten to the stage of ttc !! Hope he is not having second thoughts and hoping its just a wobble ! It would be so hard not to be on the same page re this as if he really doesn't want to and I really do where does that leave us ???? Mmmmmmmmm in other news I'm off to get my haircut alone minus baby , me time :) I love it xxxx 

Hope everyone has a great day and keep us posted re granddaughters arrival Jo x


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks chart looking good :) when will you test or are you holding out till AF is late ?


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that's wonderful hope all goes OK! Xxx
Regina I also worry about the fact Brooklyn is still so young mainly will I cope pregnant as I carry him a lot and he's really heavy now! Plus he jumps all over me! I think its natural to worry and hopefully he's just voicing a concern not making a decision xxx
I've been testing since 2 dpo I dunno why cause it gets to now and the stark whites depressing, I'm not feeling it at all again this month, I know its early but every time I've been pregnant I've had symptoms even before the test and as usual I have Nada:( Spoke to dh about it this morning and we both admitted we still haven't given it our all yet and its been kind of half hearted, there's always so much going on and were usually just too tired to step it up, I'm gunna take the advice of the other post I read where the lady got pregnant first month by bd like crazy as soon as the opk went positive, we've been concentrating to much on the run up to o from when I get my green boxes when I think we should be concentrating all our efforts after the pos opk, worth a try! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks its confusing though as sometimes I get a run of Opk+ SEMP is what worked for me both times I got pg will be trying that again :)


----------



## crysshae

Jo - Congratulations on your new granddaughter!

Becks - I don't think you're out yet. 

Regina - Hopefully the thought is just making him nervous when he thinks on it too long.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I think I'm just finding it hard cause never taken longer than 1/2 months so I can't help thinking there's something wrong, I'm not normally pessimistic!! Cramps are back today, that's too long for implantation cramps I think so who knows, upside is someone told me my chart was picture perfect with stable temps, good rise and clear thermal shift so at least that's OK now xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, hope all goes well with your new granddaughter.

Becks, still very early days.

Bit odd with me this month. I am cd31. I don't chart temp any more. On cd15 I got loads and loads of EWCM and did for a couple of days after, so based on how all my previous cycles have gone my AF should have come on Sunday, but still no sign.

I feel left out of POAS and found an out of date (may 14) digital opk today, so had to POAS for old times sake and it came up positive! Weird !

I'm guessing my cycles may be a bit out if sync due to breast feeding, so maybe my body didn't actually OV after that EWCM. Actually thinking about it now, Im sure I got a little EWCM the other day again, so guessing hormones are a little out still.

If I remember I will temp in the morning so I know when I OV. Bit miffed though because if AF had come Sunday I would have missed my holiday, but if this opk means OV in next couple of days, AF will now be when I am on holiday, bummer!

Last nights spider



Don't know why it's upside down!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Dance yuck !!!!! You were very very brave !!! Are you still breast feeding ? When did AF return for you ?


----------



## Sparkle125

Passed my glucose test! No gestational diabetes for me! Thank goodness!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoooo :) its your prize for having to take that horrible test ;) lol


----------



## dancareoi

That's good Jenn, GD is not good really.

Regina, I am still bf, usually morning and evening, although she has started to wake in the night again so I bf then as well. 

My first AF only returned 4 1/2 weeks ago, so Caitlin was 10 months old.


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies second day of cramps and backache, 6 dpo last night my new batch of ICS started picking up a faint faint line, its a bit of a screen tilter lol, hardly able to pick up on camera, prob nothing as I don't really trust ICS! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140807_023944~2.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## crysshae

I see it! I hope this is it for you!!! I thought those cramps sounded promising.


----------



## Oasis717

You never know I guess but those darn ICS lol, thanks Crystal xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Sparkle that's great. 

Lisa - so brave. Well done at still B

Becks - getting excited xxxx

Emerald was born at 9.48 pm last night. 6lb 10. We will see her Saturday. So excited.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9209.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bless her, so tiny she's beautiful Jo xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sparkle125 said:


> Passed my glucose test! No gestational diabetes for me! Thank goodness!

Jenn, I assume they will moniter for this through the pregnancy as it is something that gets worse as pg goes on.

GD is slightly different from normal diabetes. Normal is when body doesn't produce enough insulin, GD is when body does produce the insulin but the pregnancy hormones prevent it from working properly.

Hence the reason I ended up injecting insulin 3 times a day at the end of my pg.

Jo she is beautiful, look how small she is. They grow too quickly. What's it feel like to be a granny!

Becks, I think I can see something! Get a superdrug one, then we'll know.:wacko:

AF started today so it means I will done and dusted by the time we go away next Saturday.:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Dh is going into town tomorrow if they're still coming up will ask him to get me a Super drug one but I'm not expecting anything, its just these cramps day 3 now and worse today, I don't usually get them at 5dpo xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Lisa--Thanks for the info. Yes, we will be monitoring for the remainder of my pregnancy. I am thrilled that I passed so far, but know I may have a different result later on. I am trying to monitor my sugar, and I really need to start exercising!!!

Becks--FX for you! Ready to see some more tests!


----------



## Oasis717

Well done on passing Sparkle! Thank you I'm gunna keep testing xxx


----------



## crysshae

Jenn - I hope you don't have to worry about it your entire pregnancy. 

Becks - Fingers crossed!

Lisa - I bet you're relieved.

Jo - She is so cute and tiny. I bet you can't wait to cuddle her.


----------



## Sparkle125

Crystal--I am not going to worry about it. My maternal fetal medicine specialist said not to worry. If it becomes positive, we will deal with it. But, that's the point..you can do be treated for it. Honestly, given my history, I could be facing much more serious issues, so I am not worried about it at all. Just thankful for today! 12w1d!


----------



## dancareoi

Can we have a ticker?


----------



## Oasis717

Have to laugh at Brooklyn today, all the kids have had the Vtech baby walker, the one with the removable play bit on the front and you hold the bar and push it, Brooklyn is literally running up the front room and back crashing into everything! I've had to go at one end the kids or dh at the other to stop him crashing and turn him around he loves it! I don't think he'll be long walking now, he's cruising around everything xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140807_172807~2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crysshae

Awww! So cute, and growing up too fast.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I know the times just flying! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks he is so tall !!! Well in exciting news for me :) I might just have an intestesting Tww after all ! My test results didn't come back yet . I was sure I ov yesterday but woke this am with a temp drop and a Opk + . Me and oh had some very unexpected impromptued fun this afternoon ;) lol... Actually I was massaging his back as he was sore ans well one thing led to another . So if temps rise tommrow I may just have timed it to perfection ! Lol... Well its a long shot but it only takes one sperm !!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

It does only take once. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Oasis717

Regina how exciting lol, watch this space! Brooklyn's very tall but then dh is 6 5! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

He is taking after his daddy so:)


----------



## Oasis717

Poor Casey takes after me although not small at 5 7 I'm no match for dh and I think Brooklyn might overtake Casey one day! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I better remember to take my temp in the morning !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes def! I think my lines are getting lighter must of been another evap:( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks is its early yet x


----------



## Left wonderin

Put up your tests if you can


----------



## Oasis717

PS my tap water is pregnant apparently just tried one with water and the same line came up! My god they're rubbish! That's me out:( xxx


----------



## crysshae

Ugh! That's awful! You're gonna have to give up on those ICs.


----------



## Oasis717

I think so Crystal and these are a completely different batch from a reputable seller I give up! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I didn't know what I was reading first lol ...... Oh crap that's not good :( what ic are they ? I just bought another batch ...........


----------



## Left wonderin

On the plus side it doesn't mean your out as the reading is in accurate one way or the other !! So you are still very much in until AF arrives . Wen will you use frer ?


----------



## Left wonderin

And with a temp rise :)


----------



## Oasis717

They're from a reputable seller on eBay with 100% feedback, I dunno I'm thinking ics, unless the line is super noticeable and on every test then to disregard anything faint/hard to see etc:( I'm not feeling any different from normal pmt now:( cramps are gone they lasted 3 days whatever they were, can't help but feel out as I don't feel any different at all xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Looking like ovulation yest Regina!!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Still getting Opk+ this am but did have temp rise this am ... Would be better if ov today . I'm not even ttc yet so lucky to have any chance this month I suppose !!! Still no sign of bloody smear test results !!! Errrrr she did say it would take 5-6 weeks :( they better come soon so I can really get trying !


----------



## crysshae

Becks - Are you still going to try a brand test today?

Regina - Woohoo! You are in with a chance!


----------



## Oasis717

Dh getting me one in town later but not sure if will use yet cause two followings ICS blank, I think I'm prob better just waiting to see what my temps do xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well had stitch like pain all evening so dh wanted me to use the test he got me, unfortunately he caught boots just as they were closing so just grabbed the first one, its one you use from first day of missed period! I'm 6 days away from AF! Well there was a faint line, so now I dunno what to think! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140808_225631.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Left wonderin

I see it !! And your temps look great :) now go get a frer !!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol well I'm still not thinking anything just yet but dh did say he would go back into town tomorrow to get me a Superdrug Early Test, all ICS are still neg so tbh unless my temp stays up tomorrow I'm still pessimistic  I don't seem to have luck these days with tests! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

And a drop in temp today:( xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> And a drop in temp today:( xxx

I've used boots in the past and they were spot on!


----------



## Oasis717

God I hate all this not knowing lol, was expecting a rise today not a fall, think I may do the other boots test later, sure been a crazy tww this month am I aren't I am I aren't I! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Caved and did the other Boots one, BFN:cry: oh well:nope:xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140809_130309.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Followed up with BFN on Superdrug early, oh well guess I know at least:( xxxxxim a classic example of why NOT to test early! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - That stinks. I'm sorry. You are still early though.


----------



## dancareoi

Still very early days, you're not out yet xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, feeling pretty low, 7 months with unprotected bd I know its not long but when it was 1/2 months before........ Just have to keep trying xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah that's crap Becks ! But don't give up girl . If its not this cycle its one coming up soon . As soon as AF ges here you will have a clean slate and a fresh chance :) believe it WILL happen xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, that really means a lot xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Don't give up Becks. I know it's hard but it will happen hun. Keep positive. I saw little Emerald she is so tiny. Couldn't have cuddles though as in neo natal unit. She was sick some green mucus so they done loads of tests and keeping her in. Hopefully she will be home tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I saw the picture of her she is so tiny and perfect x I'm sure you are dying for a cuddle


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Jo what a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl, hope she's out of the unit v soon xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hang in there Becks, temp rise again today!

Maybe 7 times a day too much. It may have worked before but things change.

When we tried for Caitlin we went from every day to every other as sperm takes 48 hours to regenerate properly ie bd too often and sperm is of poorer quality

If you are out this month, maybe a different tactic is required!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa xxxx but the 7 times a day was what made Brooklyn! We haven't been able to manage that at all these past few months, its been once or twice a day, so it would seem less doesnt work for us! Not sure now we've got him we could ever manage the crazy amount it took to make him! So I guess we just keep trying xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - How are you feeling today? Your chart still looks good.


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Crystal how are you? Thank you xx I'm OK sore boobs, few cramps but nothing that shouts pregnant at me lol, my temp doesn't tend to drop for another two days until around 12/13 dpo so its deceiving:( I was reading a v interesting article thast said the majority of the women they did a trial on implanted on 9dpo with others 7 to 10 being most common so you never know I guess! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks your still in with a shout :) I didn't get ib till 10dpo with both my pregnancies . I got crosshairs today :) a weird thing happened to me today , walking the dogs and one decided to have a poo . While picking it up in the poo bag I had the sudden urge to vomit !! And heaved for about 10 mins . This might be normal as its not a nice job ! But I do it day in day out and never ever have I felt sick or heaved !! Heaving so reminded me of being pregnant :) I know its way to early for any symptoms and the chances of me being pregnant after DTD once at the right time is slim to none but I'm going to enjoy this Tww SS within an inch of my life lol ..... Oh I also have a headache today and never get them ;) lol......


----------



## Oasis717

Regina anything is possible I must have implanted around 2/3 dpo or almost straight away with Brooklyn to get faint lines at 5 dpo!! You just never never know! I'm trying not to hope but I can't help it, I know I'm out but until AF starts that small part of me just won't stop hoping! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Keep hoping :) its the gift we have that keeps us trying !! If it doesn't work out this month well then there is oodles of hoPe for next month :)


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry I read that back and it sounded as if I wrote the first bit for me! I meant for you, I implanted so early With Brooklyn that anything is possible and you could of implanted almost straight away, you never know!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg omg omg 3 lines today on 3 ICS thought that's it sod it do my last SD test and bang the line was there straight away, my cameras rubbish on here but hope you can see, pink and def there even dh can see!! Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140810_184825.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Omg omg omg 3 lines today on 3 ICS thought that's it sod it do my last SD test and bang the line was there straight away, my cameras rubbish on here but hope you can see, pink and def there even dh can see!! Xxxxx

I see it, I see it:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I'm crying and laughing lol, silly me  please stick xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

:hugs:


Oasis717 said:


> Omg I'm crying and laughing lol, silly me  please stick xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Stick Baby STICK!!!!! FX Becks!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Sparkle praying my lo sticks!!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Omg Becks. Amazing. So chuffed. Stick LO xxxxx

Will catch up on other news as I have been working all day. Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ever so much Jo xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay Becks! Praying this one is sticky and healthy for you!


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly, crystal and Jenn, can I have your due dates as I am updating first page?

Becks, how're you today?


----------



## Oasis717

Worrying as usual Lisa lol I need to get past 18dpo when I lost the last cp, getting a bfp is really only the start! Now the worry has already taken over xxxxx


----------



## Alien73

:happydance:Hiiii everyone, do you mind if I join???? I am 41, ttc #1 and had 3 losses so far (mm/c after seeing heartbeat, 1 CP and 1 blighted ovum), all natural pregnancies conceived pretty much straight away. My husband just turned 47.

After these 3 miscarriages, I have finally been diagnosed with immune and blood clotting issues. We did try an IVF with PGD last cycle as it allows to monitor those issues closer, but the IVF did not work at all, not even a CP as the genetically normal embryo did not implant, so I am back to natural at least for this month as this seems to somehow work better for us, at least up to a certain stage. I am planning however to use large parts of the immune and clotting protocol in a natural cycle instead of IVF (mainly steroids for immune issues and Clexane for clotting).


Huge congrats to all you Ladies on your past, current and future rainbows!!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Alien welcome to this thread. So sorry for your losses. Some lovely ladies on here to hopefully chat to and give you support. I am Jo and being peri menopausal I have not given up hope but accepted that I may not conceive but I am ok with that. I really hope you get your BFP and rainbow baby. There is hope hun xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - The worry never goes away does it? Fingers crossed your little one is perfect.

Allen - I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope the diagnosis and support you have now make a huge difference in you getting your rainbow.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Alien, so sorry for your losses, welcome to our group xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I'm really worried about another cp, I did an ic when I got back from shopping and the line was fainter, mind you the others id done had 5 hour plus hold wee not 2,hours, feels like forever til wed and I can do another SD test xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Hopefully it's just the hold wasn't as long and those ICs can be a pain too. 

Lisa - My due date is February 22nd.


----------



## Oasis717

Feb 22nd how lovely, be here before you know it! Thanks Crystal I hope that's all it is xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Hi dan my due date is 29th nov ! Fifteen weeks to go . Xx


----------



## Alien73

Thanks so much for the warm welcome :hugs:

My name is Kim btw. Sooooo happy to see your different stories on here - yes, i have read the ENTIRE thread, lol.

Becks, crossing my fingers for a sticky one!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Kim have you really read the whole thread!? Xxx
OK so I held my wee a bit longer(still not as long as before) and got the same line as yest , need to stop worrying, about a cp, about how my boobs don't hurt as much today, how I feel OK when I think I should be feeling ill, help!! How do I stop worrying? Xxx I know its still v early for ICS to pick much up xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140811_175940.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## crysshae

I wish I could help you stop the worrying. I was always worried from the moment I found out with all my pregnancies, but after having a loss, it's an additional worry. I pray and thank God A LOT every day. Can you get a FRER since it usually gives a darker line and might be easier to compare?

Wow Kim! That's a lot of reading.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal, when did your symptoms really start? I can't for the life of me remember with Brooklyn, gunna stick with the SD early tests as they pick up 10 and frer is 12 I think and SD is what I used Saturday, but I have to wait til wed as we only go into town once a week! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow crystal just past 12 weeks huge congrats!!!! Xxx


----------



## Alien73

I did, took quite a while lol...

Do you know the sensitivity of the IC you are using?


----------



## Oasis717

They are supposed to be 10 but are notorious for not being v sensitive at all! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

And checking for pregnancy in water. Lol. 

Thanks Becks! 

All of my pregnancies were different. A couple I had no idea before I tested. With the twins, I don't remember being sick at all. 

With this one, I had a really bad trapped air feeling in my back between my shoulder blades at 2 dpo. That lasted most of the week. 

Frequent urination and aching legs started at 4 dpo.

This is what I wrote in my notes at 5 dpo:
Pain in lower back and back of hips most of the night. Felt nauseated when going to restroom in the night. More nausea around lunch time. No food in the house I wanted to eat, so ate crackers.

Metallic taste overnight and after lunch. Teeth feel sensitive today.

Backache crampy metallic taste nausea at bedtime.


At 6 dpo, I started gagging when brushing my teeth and rinsing my mouth. This is still going on. In every pregnancy I've gagged over gross things or smells but this is the first pregnancy I've ever gagged while brushing my teeth. 

So every pregnancy can be completely different. I think the sex of the baby can make a big difference for some women too - me included.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I hopevim worrying for nothing but the only symptoms I have at 11dpo is slightly less sore boobs, occasional round ligament pain, moodiness and terrible headache but I feel much better than a couple of days ago which bothers me as that's what happened with my cp, guess I will know more Wednesday as if the lines the same as Saturday or gone its a cp xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

You're welcome. I hope you have a nice dark line on Wednesday.


----------



## Sparkle125

Lisa--my due date is February 18th. I am 12w5d. I don't know how to do a ticker?!?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal xxxx


----------



## garfie

Just checking in from turkey ladies Becks OMG congrats Hun :happydance:

Love to everyone else - afm thought I was starting this morning - but nope
she's disappeared - watch her reappear tomorrow when I'm on a jeep safari! :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi hope you're having an amazing time xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sparkle125 said:


> Lisa--my due date is February 18th. I am 12w5d. I don't know how to do a ticker?!?

Click on a ticker you like. It will take you to the site. Put in your dates and copy the code into your signature.


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn, follow crystal's advice about ticker. Mine are done on lilypie.com and it tells you how to do it and add onto a signature too.

Kim, welcome to our group, wow to reading whole thread, that must have taken all day. This time last year I was pg with number 4 with about 5 weeks to go, she will be 1 in 3 weeks time!

Sorry about your losses, but now you have a diagnosis of what the problem is, hopefully this will give you a sticky beAn.

I didn't have any obvious problems, but used progesterone and clexane up until 28 weeks.

I also had acupuncture and was advised by him to eat proper butter from grass fed cows, so I switched to Kerry gold.

He also told me to eat spinach, kale, brocolli, beetroot, at least 2 eggs a day and good pieces of steAk, not overcooked. All this was to help my blood quality.

Becks, I won't say don't worry because you are PARL, worrying is what that means, you know that from being PARL before. 

As you know all pg are different, so try not to think too much about that. I didn't really have any symptoms with Caitlin and didnt start sickness until about 8-9 weeks. I used to get up every morning and worry why I wasn't feeling sick!

Sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Lisa I don't know what I'd do without you ladies to turn to, I did another ic tonight and it was slightly darker again so slowly but surely with these ICS I seem to be going the right way and not fading away, I was concentrating so much on trying to get pregnant I'd forgotten just how scary the after bfp is xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Getting pg is the easy part compared to parl and 9 months of worrying!

I know we have people we can talk to in our lives, but sometimes its easier to come on here where we can say exactly how we feel, where everyone here also knows exactly how we feel


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely, I'm glad I've got you all, I prob should stop temping, its dropped today and everything I've read said you shouldn't keep temping after bfp but with Brooklyn it just climbed and climbed at first not dropped:( xxxx


----------



## Alien73

dancareoi said:


> Jenn, follow crystal's advice about ticker. Mine are done on lilypie.com and it tells you how to do it and add onto a signature too.
> 
> Kim, welcome to our group, wow to reading whole thread, that must have taken all day. This time last year I was pg with number 4 with about 5 weeks to go, she will be 1 in 3 weeks time!
> 
> Sorry about your losses, but now you have a diagnosis of what the problem is, hopefully this will give you a sticky beAn.
> 
> I didn't have any obvious problems, but used progesterone and clexane up until 28 weeks.
> 
> I also had acupuncture and was advised by him to eat proper butter from grass fed cows, so I switched to Kerry gold.
> 
> He also told me to eat spinach, kale, brocolli, beetroot, at least 2 eggs a day and good pieces of steAk, not overcooked. All this was to help my blood quality.


Lol, it took me over a week, with some reading every day. I had initially just read the last couple of pages, so I knew several of you got your rainbows, and then started to read from the very beginning, so it was amazing to see all your journeys and how you got to where you are today. 

I am following Paleo/Primal pretty much, so indeed grass fed steak, butter and plenty of eggs; I just have some issues getting organic greens where I live, so I feel I am a bit short on those. When I switched to this diet first time last year, I actually fell pregnant about 1 month into it - and we weren't careful one single time (we def weren't ttc back then). Good to hear this worked for you as well, so maybe it wasn't a coincidence after allI also started acupuncture prior to last month's IVF and actually have an appointment tonight; I love it, it really relaxes me, unless the Dr wants me to feel more energetic, so sometimes after the session I have this crazy need to walk for at least half an hour to release the energy, so I really think it works to some extend ;)

What time into the pregnancy did you start the Clexane? In the IVF cycle they started me 12 hours after embryo transfer, so i am wondering if I should mirror this in a natural cycle by starting day 5, or right after ovulation as without the transfer procedure, no risk of bleeding 


Good to hear the line get darker slowly but surely Becks!!! I got some supposedly 10mlU ICs as well, but they are green handled, so I was wondering if they didn't get me 25 mlU ones instead. anyways, they are waiting for some serious POAS for this month, lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I'm not a fan of ICS I've had some dubious "positives" with them which of course were false! I'm not sure why I'm still using them as they are just making me panic! Did one this morning at 7, same line as yest then just did another and stark white, ive only got a couple left thinking I might chuck them, just read Robin Williams is dead, can't believe it xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yeah, we started hearing about his passing yesterday evening. So sad. 

I think that batch of ICs you have must not be good at all. At least you know you had a positive on the other tests. I think I would be going crazy and have to go into town early. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Its terrible I started watching him way back in the Mork and Mindy days! Bless him, I thought he was genius xxxxx
I had all stark whites in the ICS til about fri/sat when there were shadows, I must of done about 20 since sun lol, all with a faint line getting ever so slightly darker apart from that blank one this morning and this was a new batch from a new seller, I have two left and once they're gone that's it! Never again lol, I know the wait from Sunday has been torture! I wish I hadn't done one of the two pack on Saturday, funny how that was a BFN then the next day a positive, I am so wondering what it would look like now! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I watched Mork and Mindy too. Love that show! 

I hope it's nice and dark tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

It was great wasn't it! Dh had never heard of it lol only times like that am I reminded of the age difference! I hope it is too roll on tomorrow xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! 

We have that in my marriage too but in the opposite way. DH is 12 years older than me, so he'll say "remember such and such", and I'm like "Uh no...I would've been 5 then". 

I thought as we got older people wouldn't think anything of our age difference, but he said just yesterday one of the guys he works with asked him "Aren't you 52? How did you do that?" Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol sometimes I say stuff and he's like no I wasn't even born then! Xx
The wait was killing me so I walked to asda and bought a twin pack of their brand tests and.......another v faint pink line, I know its not as sensitive as the SD one I did Sunday but I was expecting a little darker, so now I'm more worried than I was before, great idea Becks! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness. Have you used those in the past? Do they usually get darker before AF is due? If not, should be nothing to worry about. And with afternoon /evening urine, it may not be as concentrated either.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Lol sometimes I say stuff and he's like no I wasn't even born then! Xx
> The wait was killing me so I walked to asda and bought a twin pack of their brand tests and.......another v faint pink line, I know its not as sensitive as the SD one I did Sunday but I was expecting a little darker, so now I'm more worried than I was before, great idea Becks! Xxxx

You may remember this as I have written it a couple of times.

I did the clearblue digi tests with the weeks and I did one that should have said 3+ but still said 2-3. I panicked like mad and went straight out and bought another pack.

Luckily showed 3+ and I didn't test again.

All these tests have variables and we analyize everything so much.

Lets see what SD brings tomorrow (bet asda one not as sensitive!)

Kim, I was under a mc clinic and they put me on clexane from 7 weeks, injecting once a day in stomach up until week 28!

Where are you based ? Uk or US?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, I think I'm getting on dhs nerves obsessing about lines, although he's far too nice to say so, the asda test is 15 miu and the SD is a 10 miu, I don't think the asda tests get darker until about 16/17 dpo looking on count down to pregnancy, this seems to be going the same way as my cp in march all of these tests are just faint faint lines, maybe I'm being daft but I can't help but worry, if this isn't it I swear next time absolutely no early testing and no ICS, you ladies are my witnesses! Lisa I remember that well that must of really worried you xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Blimey Kim, well done at perservering on reading the thread. 

Yes very sad about Robin Williams, I loved Mrs Doubtfire. Always seems to be comedians that suffer from depression.

How is everyone else? Just caught up on last few pages. Stop peeing on those ICs Becks lol. 

AFM - granddaughter is out of hospital and now at home. Can't remember if I told you she was in the neo natal unit. Where these tattoos pics? Mine is on 23 Aug, I can't wait. Sooooo excited.


----------



## Oasis717

They're all gone now Jo lol I won't be getting anymore! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes forgotten bout the tattoo pics must take some! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks? Sd test?

DH 45th bday on Friday. We are going to Wales on Saturday for a week and its out 17th wedding anniversary the day we come back, then my 43rd on 27th.


----------



## crysshae

Happy birthday and anniversary to both of you!

Yes Becks - Test today?


----------



## Oasis717

Dh not well today so no trips into town:( looks like I'm still in limbo, temp held but my lack of symptoms tells me all is not well, only real symptom is a full feeling in my uterus which is odd but no AF cramps or spotting as yet and 13 dpo today, I have no tests at all! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Ah man! I hope he feels better soon. And I hope the lack of symptoms is just fooling you. :hugs:


----------



## Alien73

Aw, hope he gets better soon. Stuck testless at home...I can imagine!

Lisa, I am currently based in Dubai


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone ! Ye can't leave ya alone for a second and one of your gets knocked up !!!!! Yahooooooo well done Becks :) not bad for an ol one ;) I wouldn't worry about symptoms , each preg is different . On Sean I didn't feel anything at all ! I was on BOOBIE watch if you remember as the only symptom I got with my first preg was sore boobs ! I wrote myself off If I didn't have sore boobs , low and behold no sore boobs and a big sticky beanie :) I felt nothing until I was 6+ weeks 

Welcome Kim :) delighted you found us :) this is a super super group of ladies :) and give sooooooo much hope :) you deserve a gift for having read through it all !!!!! I feel like I know these girls all my life lol ....... 

Well I'm 6dpo , and there have been some weird things going on !!! I have not really slept for the past two nights ( very strange for me ) I have aches in my thighs like I've walked up a mountain or have done really really strenuous excersise and believe me I haven't , I've had a headache which I never get and I've had fleeting episodes of feeling a bit uck . Oh and my temps are sky high for me ! I've had the odd pulling sensation couldn't really call it cramps but more like really really light period pains . I sooooooooooo want to be pregnant maybe I'm over thinking things a bit lol....... How fun would that be BUMP BUDDIES with BECKS :) ...... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease ................. Prettttttty pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease .......... Would definetly be too good to be true :) 

Lots of feb babies due I see :) Sean was due on the 11th of February and didn't arrive till the 22nd :) also I definetly want pictures of all tattoos . I was never brave enough . I always wanted one I saw on a lady on holidays . It was on her ankle and a tiny pair of ruby shoes with there is no place like home written underneath . The whole thing was tiny and sooooo cute .


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina just hoping its not a cp:( Regina I've not slept properly in 4 nights! Last night was 4am! I've had the waves of nausea, pulling sensations ( gone now), boobs yest were only slightly sore, tonight much worse, til today id had a headache for a week! And delivering Avon tonight and climbing steep steps I had a pain in the front of my pelvis, so I just don't know!!! Fingers crossed for youxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like you have plenty of symptoms Becks. :happydance:

And yours are sounding promising too Regina! 

That would be so cool if you two were bump buddies.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks crystal I'm still a doubting Thomas though! I don't want to be too hurt if there's no line so trying not to get my hopes up too much, would be grill to be bump buddies with Regina:) xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Bump buddies would be so good. Sounds like things going on with both of you. I wish it was me again!


----------



## Oasis717

Don't think it will be me Lisa, massive drop in temp today, expecting AF on the way, its been 3 years today since my dad died, not gunna be a good day:( xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa hope you have a lovely time. Becks big hugs today, hope you are wrong. FX Regina - sounds promising xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks I hope not . Three years is such a short time , make sure ans take care of yourself anniversarys are hard xxxxxx 
I think I worked out where my achy legs are from !! On Sunday I was walking the dogs along the river when a heard of cows came around a bend straight for us at speed !!! Well I ran so fast ..... Hence the sore legs ?? Well I think anyway !! Lol........ 

Also thinking to test or not to test I've 20 ic hpt staring at me every time I open the sock drawer ................... Or to wait ... But I was thinking its most likley that AF will turn up . I mean come on who is that lucky one time and not really trying yet so if I don't test early I miss out on all the poas fun !!!!!!! Ooooh to pee or not to pee that is the question !


----------



## Oasis717

I'm spotting brown now with cramps so won't be testing as it was obviously another chemical, so heartbreaking to see that line and be so happy just to have it taken away, today of all days, sorry to sound so depressing just pretty devastated right now. Regina it took just one time on the day I ovulated to conceive ds 5 so I'm so hoping for you, luv to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Becks. That's why I had to quit testing early. Decided I'd rather not know about the chemicals, especially if they happen as often as the research suggests. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree Crystal, I know I've said once before but due to all the upset I've promised dh I won't ever test again until AF is due, its just not worth the heartache:( he managed to find some ever so good tests in our pound shop so bought me 7 for next time lol, trying to stay positive, I'm ovulating, i will catch that egg one day, gave Brooklyn an extra specially big hug today, he's now waving if you tell him wave, just can't stay sad around him, onwards to the next cycle with PMA!!! Thank you all for your continued support as always xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Glad you're looking at it more positively. Who couldn't be with your little cutie there to love on!

Tell DH to hide those tests and not tell you where they are until AF is due. I didn't buy any till I was ready to test so the temptation wasn't at my fingertips.


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Totally agree Crystal, I know I've said once before but due to all the upset I've promised dh I won't ever test again until AF is due, its just not worth the heartache:( he managed to find some ever so good tests in our pound shop so bought me 7 for next time lol, trying to stay positive, I'm ovulating, i will catch that egg one day, gave Brooklyn an extra specially big hug today, he's now waving if you tell him wave, just can't stay sad around him, onwards to the next cycle with PMA!!! Thank you all for your continued support as always xxxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

I never ever tested early , until the one I took today . I always only ever tested on the day. AF was due . I would definetly prefer not to know . Dance how often do they happen does the research say ? They seem very common as lots of people on bnb seem to have had at least 1 on their journey ttc . I'm reformed as and from now , no poas until the 21st of the month or AF arrives whichever comes sooner . 

What brand are the testa your hubby got ya Becks . I picked up 2 for a euro !! In the euro giant store .not sure how good they can be lol.....


----------



## dancareoi

I take it your test was negative then!?

I not sure how common cp are but it's one thing I never had.

Becks how are things tonight?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup dance the starkest white ya would ever see ! What do I expect 7dpo and zero hold ! 
How are you doing tonight Becks ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Oops sorry dance it was cry who posted about the occurrences of cp and research . Cry how common are cp ?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, Regina I don't think they're a brand we know as such but just as good as Asda or Boots or whatever he's hidden them til 14dpo next time! Xxx
I've still got the slight brown spotting, cramps most of the day and the worst headache! My body took a few days to twig on with the cp in march so hoping it won't be too long to wait xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - I've read something similar to this on several sites. 

Miscarriage is the most common type of pregnancy loss, according to the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG). Studies reveal that anywhere from 10-25% of all clinically recognized pregnancies will end in miscarriage. Chemical pregnancies may account for 50-75% of all miscarriages. This occurs when a pregnancy is lost shortly after implantation, resulting in bleeding that occurs around the time of her expected period. The woman may not realize that she conceived when she experiences a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## josie1234

Seems high. Mind you when I had my, I was shocked at how common it was. Everyone I spoke to either had had one or knew someone. Very sad. It would be good if we knew why it happened.


----------



## josie1234

How is everyone today? Becks hope you are ok hun. Anyone up to anything at weekend? Quiet one for me xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm OK Jo, bit down cause 2nd cp in 6 months and just wondering how many more:( dh has taken Casey fishing and Georgia 13 is on holiday with her dad so just me and Brooklyn today so quiet here too xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yeah for crosshairs Jo :) Sean is having his christening celebration today and we are going to a hotel for a party after with our families . 100 things to do so I shouldn't be on here but just checking in xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Jo I've only just noticed your cross hairs and impeccably timed bd!!!!! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed Jo!

We have a reunion of all DH's school buddies today so gonna be busy.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all , Becks hope you are doing ok.

I don't feel myself at the moment. Grumpy, impatient, fed up and stressed, everything is annoying me. Not pms but I'm tired too.

We are in Wales right now too.

Strange as it sounds I'm feeling like this due to looking back to last year and wishing it was this time last year. It was 19th August I got taken into hospital and I've said before, sounds strange but I enjoyed my time there. Being looked after, only me think about and still pregnant with Caitlin. It's probably because I know I won't be having any more and keep looking back and thinking 'this time last year' I had it all t come, now she's nearly 1 and no more babies.

Sorry for the selfish post, I need to snap out of it and look at how truly blessed and lucky I am.


----------



## garfie

HI Ladies 

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!

Becks - Dammit no - why do these things keep happening - I guess we are cycle buddies (my AF came but if you get a chance all of you pop over to my journal and let me know what you think) was it a normal AF or not - once again I am waiting for the Dr to call me:wacko:

Lisa - I know what you mean - hubby said on holiday if it is I will get excited if not we are done:cry: I'm trying to think of ways to extend my time I'm just not ready - I can't believe after all these losses I have nothing to show for it:cry:

Jo - Wow - go girl and your BD timing was excellent - your charts are getting better don't you think?:hugs:

Hi Kim - Welcome I pop in here from time to time - you will get lots of support it's a lovely group of ladies:flower:

Regina - How are you doing hun?:hugs:

Cry/Tilly - How's things going?:hugs:

AFM - I'm in such a quandry:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :wave: well looks like tis on to September for me tested him am 11dpo and bfn :dohh: not that I'm surprised I'm expecting this to take quite some time :haha: but a SUPRISE would have been :thumbup: 

Garfie I'm heading over to your journal for a catchup :winkwink:
Jo fxd for you this month 

We had Sean's christening on Saturday here is a pic of him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I totally understand how you feel, its not selfish and it doesn't matter how many children you have, the sadness of not having anymore is very real to you and I'm feeling the same way myself as I'm wondering if I will actually be able to have anymore now, really hope you feel better soon xxxxx
Regina beautiful pic, you're not out yet! Xxx
Welcome back Fi, missed you lots xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, it has been quiet on here. Welcome back Fi. Are you getting more tests? I have been wondering how you were getting on.

Lisa - sorry you are down but it is hard not to think back and although you are blessed with City in, you can't help your emotions/feelings. 

Becks - hope you are ok. Try to keep positive hun. I know it is difficult with everything but I really do hope this cycle us really lucky for you.

Regina that pic is so cute. I hope it went ok and Sean and the family had a lovely time.

I am also feeling a bit moody, and with my DS trying to wind me up, I will be glad when he goes back to school lol. I couldn't take temp as I was awake from 4.30. Off up North visiting family tonight til Saturday. Packing stresses me out. Yes, I am in one of those moods!!


----------



## josie1234

Lisa that meant to say caitlin but autocorrect


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, trying to get some PMA from somewhere, hopefully its not too late for us yetxx dd 13 is in Greece, dh, mil, her mum and Casey 5 are all at the beach today, as we can't fit all in my mil car dh offered to get the train down so I could go in the car but I thought it a lot of bother so said I didn't want to go and now I'm feeling quite sorry for myself stuck indoors, that'll teach me lol! I hope you have a good time Jo, youll feel better when you get there, your charts are getting better and better its amazing! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Aw bless you hun. I tend to do that, cut my nose off to spite my face. If it is too much hassle then I tend not to do things too. But then again, I do random stuff at the drop of a hat lol. I decided to do a 10 mile walk for charity yesterday. There is a fb group for ex-WRAF and there is a charity relay on at the moment and everyone is doing walking, cycling or running around the uk and it finishes in October. one lady was doing it on her own from Stamford to raf wittering and back so a few of us joined in. I had a great day. Never met the ladies before but all being ex RAF, we had a great time. 

Is there not something to keep you busy.

Thanks, I am not sure about chart, I feel like AF is coming.
 



Attached Files:







10580269_10152341200356376_4483807788880826010_n.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

I know I'm kicking myself now and both times I've tried to get Brooklyn to sleep someone's rang me so he's in a rubbish mood and so am I, I had to stop myself being off with dh on the phone, honestly like its his fault its mine but for some reason I feel pissed off he's enjoying himself, there's no pleasing me ATM!!!! Moody mare that I am. I think my mother and it pains me to call her that is behind a lot of it plus the CP's. I still have her camcorder from when wed married and I had a text from her out of the blue asking for it back. I replied I would bring it over myself as I wanted a word. She told me to just leave it in the porch and leave. I know I shouldn't let her get to me but she does, wanting me to creep away as it obviously causes her so much disdain to have to speak to me, dh was fuming, has told me to leave it and let her get it herself, it would take me 4 bus journeys to take it back and then I'm expected to leave without being spoken to. There's so many things I want to say to her, it would fall on deaf ears, shes never ever in the wrong, I wish I could stop having these conversations in my head of all the things I'd say if I could and just get on and forget her, not that easy:( xxx
Well done for the walk Jo, and hope AF stays away!! I had cramps at 5 dpo last cycle which were implantation. Sorry for the long post xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Bless ya. I agree with your OH. Let her get it. I understand how you want to say your bit. Maybe write her a letter but don't post it. Just get it off your chest. Might feel a bit better once you have written it down. I hope so. My DH is doing my head in lol. I am moody too and got a headache. Think its cos I am tired. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol what are we like! I feel like I've had pmt today so odd, maybe the hcg leaving my system? I was still getting a faint positive right before AF so I think it could be my hormones changing, yes I know you're right, dh says the same, not sure how she got my number as I'd changed it but I def won't be taking it back, I don't need the stress ATM! Trying to have a stress free cycle for once. I'm so glad your cycles are so good Jo and I'm so so hoping for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. Yes try to keep stress free. I found that not POAS has took away a lot of stress for me. I am now up north Stockton-on-tees visiting family.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Becks I'd let her get the 4 buses too if she wants it that bad !! I also think its a good idea to write a letter with all the things you want to say to your mum if she never gets it to a oppertunity for you to get it all off your chest and out of your mind ! Keep it and if you ever feel like actually sending it well its an option ........

AFM just waiting for AF to arrive , its due Friday . Trying to get oh to agree to a mini break before I have to head back to work errrr I'm back 4 days a week on the 2nd of October and dreading it !! I better get knocked up quickly so I have maternity leave soon !!!


----------



## Soanxious

Scrolled back a few pages... sorry to hear you have had another cp Becks :hugs:

What else has been happening?

too much going on in my life it would fill the network.. thats just 1 week.. just put it this way.. I have had to borrow almost £900 to rescue my youngest daughter from Zante and send my eldest daughter out to rescue her as I had no passport and i've had my GD who is absolutely gorgeous and I love her so much!!!!!!!

I've been at wits end.. they are back after 3 days trapped out there and my life is now in a mess financially...#stressed..

ps got back with OH after counseling and hard hard work!

hope all is well xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ahhh welcome back so we have missed you !!! Wow that some week you have had !! Thank goodness your daughter is ok and home safely !!! Did she get herself into a bit of a situation ??? Poor thing although I'd say she has alot of making up to do to pay back 900 !!!! 

So spill what is the situation with you and bf ?? On ? Off ? ...........


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh just saw your signature !!!!


----------



## Soanxious

She ran out of money.. her passport got held by landlord as she owed 40 euro and had feeling even if it was paid he was going to be an arse.. which was the case.. plus hse had her bags stolen.. its been hell.... this was my FB status yesterday.. its now changed as my middle daughter is now on her way back to wales as my eldest daughters bf wants space! 

Well what a manic week!!!..Thursday kazia the nag head messaged me saying I want to come home from Zante.. but she had no money to get home and her passport was being held for a debt... and we couldn't send her money (overdrawn and to be honest she can't be trusted with money) so my eldest daughter Sophia had to go rescue her... so I had to drive straight to Birmingham and pick Sophia up and Seren.. then take her to East midlands airport.. what a horrid time that was now sending my eldest out to rescue my middle nag, not knowing where she was going.. and having to face these people to get her passport and get them both home.. she found her ok, managed to get a few hours kip in some dingy place then they managed to get the passport after a few "Give me the passport now" moments and back to airport but it was a day n half till they could fly, so I came back to Wales with Seren and spent the weekend here with her but all the time worrying about the girls in Zante... I couldn't eat and the stress of having to find the money was getting to me.. then the girls waited back at le'stinky resort laganas or whatever its called and they had bags stolen... arhhh realised early hours in morning so Sophia got police involved.. then they got the bags back and waited out the time in Airport on metal chairs... I felt sick to stomach whilst having my baby girl here... I was torn between happy and sad.... anyways they managed to get a flight back and a coach from gatwick to Birmingham and I took Seren back on the Sunday.. None of us are pleased with Kazia... poor Sophia was well and truly worn out Seren loved every second as she had been on holiday to Wales again and got to see the "Moon" and played in the park on the swings and fed geese and ducks at the castle... and Kazia? well she's still the same... but they have managed to get her a job she starts tomorrow... so she can pay us all back... plus she needs to pay her sister back with sleep hours... its been a tough week for poor Sophia and an emotional rollercoaster for us all... arghhhhhhhhhhhh..... Hoping next time I get Seren Haf it's because it's a break not an emergency LOL.


----------



## josie1234

Morning 

Regina - a mini break would be nice. FX'd AF stays away for you.

Welcome back Tanya!!! Sounds like a nightmare but all going in the right direction and at least everyone is safe. What a nightmare. Hope the stress eases off for you all. We have missed you hun xx
How is everyone else.

AFM - enjoying time visiting family. Couple of wines last night which I think may account for large temp rise. Weather looking nice today but it is getting colder. Hope you all have a good day. Any updates? Crystal, Sparkle, Tilly?


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya welcome back, so sorry you've had such a stressful time, hope everything is OK now and you get everything sorted xxxxxxxx Thank you yes another cp trying to stay positive and just gunna keep on trying xxxx
Jo hope you're having a great time, its been over 2 years since I had a drink, love to but as we seem to have failed getting Brooklyn to stay in his cot all night and spends half the night in our bed I still can't! Some days I'd love a rum and coke lol xxxx
Regina how are you? Thanks for your kind words I think I'm gunna just try to put my mum out of my mind as much as is possible, I don't think its worth writing I wanted to say it to her but she won't let me so I must just come to terms with that xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tested again with 10mlu ic bfnim defo out this month , AF better be on time :) 
Sometimes families are the best thing and the worst thing in the world !!!!!


----------



## josie1234

Yep you can choose your friends but not your family!


----------



## Oasis717

Hear hear Jo! Xx


----------



## crysshae

What a rough time Tanya. Glad everything worked out okay. 

Glad you are feeling more positive Becks. 

Regina - Hope AF is on time for you and y'all can get started really trying next month. No results yet?

Jo - Sounds like you're having a nice time. 

AFM - I think I can feel this little one poking me here and there. I bought a fetal Doppler, have tried it twice and found the heartbeat. I'm only allowing myself to use it once every week to week and a half. I think baby already tries to run from it as I heard the swish sound of movement and little kicks before I found the heartbeat the last time I tried.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal, aww that's wonderful, I felt Brooklyn at 10 weeks! Its amazing when you feel them, so hoping I get the chance one last time I just love feeling the movements xxxxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Hi ladies, may I join You???
A bit about me- I'm 40 and have just had my 1st mmc. I had a scan at 9+1 and saw that baby had died at 8 weeks.
I am in holiday with my mum and 2.5 year old daughter in Ireland at the moment , so had to go to hospital here and have a ERPC last Thursday.
I'm devastated and not having my fiancé here at the time was horrendous!
I'm just after a bit of emotional support and encouragement and would love to hear all the success stories v's all the negative stuff that Google throws up.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Claire, firstly I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, we have the most wonderful ladies on here and lots of success stories, I had two mc in 2012 one at 12 weeks then another at 11 weeks just 3 months later, I then fell pregnant at 42 with Brooklyn now 10 months old, we are trying one last time to complete our family, unfortunately I've had two chemical pregnancies since March but we are hoping to be lucky one last time, my names Becks BTW xxxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Hi Becks, thanks for the reply. 
I'm sorry to hear of your losses but glad you have your rainbow boy. I'm terrified of having another mc, but feel I have to try again ASAP as time isn't on my side.
I keep wishing I was just a few years younger &#55357;&#56874;
That's the trouble when you don't meet "the man" until later in life &#55357;&#56859;
He's 42, so not a youngster either.
Who on here has experience with ttc after an ERPC??
Xx


----------



## crysshae

I remember feeling DS5 at 10 weeks for the first time but nothing on a daily basis until later. This one started at about 11 weeks. Over the last week, I've felt something every day. Pretty cool! 

You will get to feel it again soon! You have the best evidence there with you that rainbows do happen.

Welcome Claire. I'm so sorry for your loss. Lots of positive ladies and support here. I don't have any experience with an ERCP, so I'm no help there.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Claire :) a big welcome to you :) I'm Regina I'm 41 , 42 in November . I had a mmc at 12 weeks in 2012 ( found out I was pg on my 40th birthday, lost my LO on Christmas Eve ) 
Had a dnc , tried again straight away , luckily got pg on the fifth month trying and had Sean when I was 41 in February :) he is now 6 months , well on Saturday and we are now actively ttc no2 starting this month !!!! I'm very excited :) I'm just waiting for AF to arrive on Friday . I will be using Opk . This is a super thread and I hope you stick around until you get your rainbow :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Claire, so sorry for your loss, but welcome to our group.

I have had 3 mmc in last 5 years, but now have 2 rainbows.

My first mmc, age 37, was 5 years ago at 8 weeks. I had a D & C, waited for 1 AF then got pg again first month of trying. My rainbow DS was born 10 months after my mmc.

My second mmc happened when I was 40, at 13-14 weeks. I was given medication to enduce labour and LO was born sleeping 12-01-12. 

It then took 4 months to get pg again, but I had another mmc at 9 weeks in sep 12 and had another D & C.

I had to wait a couple of months due to uNK killer cell test, but our first month of trying in dec 12, age 41 I got pg again. My rainbow DD was born 3-9-13 a week after my 42nd birthday, she will be 1 in 2 weeks time.

So far we have had 6 rainbows born to over 40's and we have 3 who are pg. 

You are one of the younger ones!

Strangely I think the D & C helped me to conceive so quickly again as I feel it 'cleans' everything away.

Sending lots of baby dust your way.



Taken by the sea yesterday


----------



## josie1234

Hi Claire I am Jo. Now 44. Had mc in 2012, started bleeding at what I thought was 12 weeks and had my scan. Said I was 11 weeks and no heartbeat since 9 weeks. After tests doctor says I am peri menopausal so come to terms to the fact that it may not happen. But I am ok with that and not stressing. If it happens it happens. 

Welcome to this thread. Lovely ladies who have proved that there is hope. We are hear to listen and provide support. Sorry for your loss and good luck ttc hun xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Claireyb1 said:


> Hi Becks, thanks for the reply.
> I'm sorry to hear of your losses but glad you have your rainbow boy. I'm terrified of having another mc, but feel I have to try again ASAP as time isn't on my side.
> I keep wishing I was just a few years younger &#65533;&#65533;
> That's the trouble when you don't meet "the man" until later in life &#65533;&#65533;
> He's 42, so not a youngster either.
> Who on here has experience with ttc after an ERPC??
> Xx

Thank you xxxx I had an emergency d & c after my first loss in 2012 at 12 weeks, had one cycle 4 weeks later then was pregnant again, sadly that was a blighted ovum which ended at 11 weeks, it took a further 3 months to conceive Brooklyn but I think only as I had retained tissue and I had positive pregnancy tests still for 18 long weeks, I'm terrified of another mc too, more than even I realise til I think about it but we'd dearly dearly love just one more to complete our family so try we must, I wish I was a bit younger too just for that reason xxxxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Thanks for the welcomes ladies, I'm on my phone so it's not that easy to type much etc, but once I'm back home in England I can post a bit more.
Had a bad day today, but who am I kidding? It's only been a week since the ERPC!
Hugs to all :hugs: xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Claire it must be so hard to be " on holidays " and put on a brave face . You poor thing xxx 
I'm still waiting for AF to show up !! She better get here soon as I'm in a foul pre AF mood ! Lol


----------



## josie1234

Claire, hope you are ok and don't be too hard on yourself. it is hard to try to keep a brave face when you have been through so much. 

Becks - hope AF comes quick for you. How is everyone else?

Going back home tomorrow after visiting family. Tattoo tomorrow.


----------



## dancareoi

Claire, its still early days, but things will get better.

When I lost my LO in jan 12 I hit rock bottom, I was a mess. I had to try and put a brave face on for my other 3 kids. My DS was 1 at the time so had no idea but other DS was 10 and dd was 7, they both knew we had lost the baby and that was very difficult to explain what had happened

I found B & B and spent most my time typing of forums, pouring out my feelings. I think it helped talking to people who'd been there and were turning a corner.

There was one lady in particular who took me under her wing, an AmericN lady called Andrea, she was wonderful. 12 months previous to my loss , she lost her little Ava Sophia at 20 weeks. She was still on the path to recovery and she helped me on my long journey too by telling me things would get better.

I couldn't see it at the time, but slowly the light at the end of the tunnel gets closer. Sometimes it was a case of 2 steps forward and 1 step back.

Also, what helped me, was to start trying again as soon as possible.

Even now, 2 1/2 years after my LO was born sleeping, I still get sad thinking about her/him. (Crying as I write) I picture that tiny little baby lying in a little basket in my arms. The hearse at the crematorium with the tiny little coffin and it still breaks my heart.

The feeling never leaves, it stays with you, but you learn to live with it and move on. If I hadn't had those 3 losses my DS 4 and dd 11 1/2 months would not be here today, yes I would have other children, but these 2 beautiful children would not have had the chance of life.

Everything happens for a reason and although you can't see that now, one day you will look back and say 'it was meant to be'

Our 17th wedding anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## Soanxious

josie1234 said:


> Morning
> 
> Regina - a mini break would be nice. FX'd AF stays away for you.
> 
> Welcome back Tanya!!! Sounds like a nightmare but all going in the right direction and at least everyone is safe. What a nightmare. Hope the stress eases off for you all. We have missed you hun xx
> How is everyone else.
> 
> AFM - enjoying time visiting family. Couple of wines last night which I think may account for large temp rise. Weather looking nice today but it is getting colder. Hope you all have a good day. Any updates? Crystal, Sparkle, Tilly?

*Hiya its been rough but hoping to have a bit of nice time now and a BFP would be nice  I am camping this weekend.. I go tomorrow.. EEK! I must be mad as its getting colder with rain!! 

Glad you're well *



Oasis717 said:


> Tanya welcome back, so sorry you've had such a stressful time, hope everything is OK now and you get everything sorted xxxxxxxx Thank you yes another cp trying to stay positive and just gunna keep on trying xxxx

*Im so sorry about the CP   im dreading testing!! Glad you will still keep trying. xx..*




Left wonderin said:


> Tested again with 10mlu ic bfnim defo out this month , AF better be on time :)
> Sometimes families are the best thing and the worst thing in the world !!!!!

*Aww FX for next cycle. x*



crysshae said:


> What a rough time Tanya. Glad everything worked out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I think I can feel this little one poking me here and there. I bought a fetal Doppler, have tried it twice and found the heartbeat. I'm only allowing myself to use it once every week to week and a half. I think baby already tries to run from it as I heard the swish sound of movement and little kicks before I found the heartbeat the last time I tried.

*OMG it sounds wonderful feeling the baby and lovely to hear the baby too... so happy for you!! xx*



Claireyb1 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join You???
> A bit about me- I'm 40 and have just had my 1st mmc. I had a scan at 9+1 and saw that baby had died at 8 weeks.
> I am in holiday with my mum and 2.5 year old daughter in Ireland at the moment , so had to go to hospital here and have a ERPC last Thursday.
> I'm devastated and not having my fiancé here at the time was horrendous!
> I'm just after a bit of emotional support and encouragement and would love to hear all the success stories v's all the negative stuff that Google throws up.
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> Xx

*Hiya I am so sorry to hear about your loss.. I have 3 children aged 23 - 20 - 14 and a Granddaughter 10 months and I have suffered 5 CP Since October 2013...with my partner of 2 and half years, I too met the man I wanted children with possibly too late in life.. but I will keep trying... I am 5dpo so im in the TWW .. hope you start to feel better soon... this room is awesome for support.*

........................................


*I spoke to my consultants Secretary as I had not heard off her and she informed me that a letter was in the post.. and it said my 2nd blood results came back negative so I have nothing they can treat.. but they told me that when I get another BFP I am to start the Aspirin straight away and to contact the EPAU and inform them that my consultant wants me to be checked asap and to inform my GP straight away too and to continue taking my folic acid 5mg and prenatels. 

So here we are again in another TWW

Im camping this weekend with work as we have a fundraising weekend so im looking forward to it but dreading the cold.. so im taking my inflatable bed duvet and my devil onsie *


----------



## dancareoi

Glad you're back Tanya, enjoy the camping


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies have a question for ye . AF eventually arrived at 11.30pm last night . So my question is do I count yesterday as cd1 or today as cd 1 ??? Your opinions pleeeeeeeease :)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I would def count yest as CD 1 if it were me glad it came at last onto the nx cycle! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes I agree. CD 1 yesterday.

Well, I got my tattoo. 5 hours. Still got bits to add on but I love it. Looks awesome. Photo to follow shortly


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo Jo lovely can't wait to see it!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cd1 yesterday it is :) ooooh Jo can't wait to see it !! I'm home alone tonight and very bored :( oh gone off to a dog competition camping overnight . Even Sean wouldn't stay up,to keep me company !!! Me and a bottle of beer so ...


----------



## josie1234

Hi what do you think. Hope pic comes out ok. I love it. 5 hours. Still some bits to finish off, more shading and swirls
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-23 20.37.49.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo its fab :) did it hurt ???? Did you design it yourself ?


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Jo its gorgeous!!!!! You weren't kidding when you said you were getting a tattoo you brave Lady! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning

Regina thank you. He started off with dotwork and I thought...ah this is ok. Got more painful as he went on lol. Ribs and top of leg hurt, flower outlines hurt. But in a way some of it felt relaxing in a weird way. Nearly fell asleep a few times. I was there over 5 hours. He was chuffed though as it meant we got a lot of it done and not just a bit. I didn't want it looking daft if I only had a bit done. We sort of come up with it together but it is better than I imagined. Still got bits to finish, shading and swirls but I absolutely love it. I am all wrapped in clingfilm at the mo. I wanted a falling petal for my little angel but got a few on there to make it look even. 

Thanks Becks xx

How is everyone today? Having a good weekend?


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok ladies "tmi warning" last night just before bed I passed what I can only describe as a piece of tissue ( looked like a deflated balloon ) about the length of my little finger . It definetly was not a clot ( more like a lump of skin ) . Any ideas ???? Wondering could it be scar tissue from my c section ? No increased bleeding or anything period very light if anything , no cramping ... Just a mysterious thing ..........


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I've had that on a few occasions just with normal periods, mine was like a grey colour tissue or skin, odd. Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful tattoo Jo. That's a big one. You are brave!

Regina - I've never had that but sounds like it might be normal for some if Becks has had it too.


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Crystal how are you? Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Crystal. How are you today?


----------



## Oasis717

I hate waiting to ovulate Jo I'm so impatient lol and I've got no opks although tbh its so much easier not worrying everyday about getting a positive, we just decided to bd more if we can from CD 10 to 15 and hope I stick to around 14 xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Yes having no opks is a good thing lol. But yes frustrating. Think you will be covered Becks.


----------



## Alien73

Hi Ladies, quick check in to see how everyone is doing; I am currently traveling an only reading on my phone.

Had that grey skin 'balloon' thingy once-after my first acupuncture session, so it might be linked to some extra shedding to create a cozier environment. At least that's what I imagined ;)

Afm, currently 3DPO and trying very hard to persuade myself to not test anytime soon......I am such a POAS addict it's not funny, even for OPKs ... If I don't POAS at least 3x/day I go insane, lol


----------



## Oasis717

I'm def not peeing on anything other than the loo lol!!!! Xxx


----------



## Alien73

I hear you. Strictly no peeing on anything until 14 DPO!

.....cold turkey POAS quitting &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Don't get them in until AF is due then you can't be tempted!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well it seems like my body has reverted back to early ovulation :growlmad: and we damn well missed it (remember how hubby is in the sun - well I think he bonked himself out):haha:

We managed one the day after ovulation and that's it - how poor is that Becks:winkwink:

Anyway maybe my body is saying it's had enough - for those that stalked my journal you will see I had an iffy cycle last month with a lot of questions left unanswered:wacko:

Alien - Hi I don't think I've introduced myself I'm garfie and still trying (for now) I'm 43 and have had 6/7 mcs - hubby is not really on board anymore think he is fed up of the disappointment - so I said to him (when we found out a friend had a suprise BFP) go and get the [email protected]@@@@@ snip then if you feel that strongly:blush:

Josie - Wow when you said a tatoo you meant it :haha: I just have the one a small one at the bottom of my back :winkwink:

I'm not promising I won't POAS - I've got some cheap ICs coming soon via my mum (told you hubby is not on board as much - but like most men he just wants the end product without the drama):winkwink: so I'm sorry I will be POAS (last month I never got a chance):cry:

AFM - Just been busy with the usual - two boys at home and a load of others (where does Josh get them from) they come out of the town to visit us in the country (ok only a bus ride away) but still how popular is he - whilst the eldest Willz just spends all his life in his room if I let him (he doesn't have any friends - just a lot of online friends) his autism means he doesn't socialise:cry: Oh and we've been to get the school uniforms - both of them are at Senior Schools now :cry::cry::cry:

Have a good bank holiday ladies - what you up to?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I've got seven proper tests in the draw but unless AF doesn't arrive I won't be using them and even the thought is making me feel calmer, I got so stressed out with am I aren't I is there a line isn't there, soul destroying and not worth the heartache! So no more early testing for me xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Fi it only took one time to conceive ds 5 you just never know you may of just caught that egg, fantastic your cycles are normal again xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Fi, good to hear from you. Yes I did go for a big tattoo but thought what the hell lol. I am so pleased with it. Mind you I am now skint lol.

Glad that your cycles are getting better. Hopefully have an idea of more what is happening. Long cycles are just so confusing. Yes it won't be long until kids are back into a school routine. Pouring down here, typical Bank Holiday!

What is everyone else up to? Hubby goes back today which I think he is secretly looking forward to as he has been off on leave for 2 shifts and I can see he is getting itchy feet lol. He is on courses too so probably won't see him for 3-4 weeks.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Bloody miserable here too as per bank holiday usual!! Xxx


----------



## garfie

And crappy weather here too&#128563;

:hugs:

X


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well, thanks. 14 weeks yesterday. We took the kids to a water park and had a blast.

Fi - I'm glad your cycles are getting back to normal. 

I hope you all enjoy your bank holiday. We have one next Monday, and they are forecasting rain for it too but it would be very welcome here.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bucketing down here too !! That's one hell of a big cloud !!! I'm just waiting for AF to go then waiting some more till bd time lol ;) mmmmmm have to start thinking of my seduction techniques lol.... ;)


----------



## josie1234

Crystal sounds like you had a great time. 14 weeks, that's gone quick. Hope it has for you.

Lol Regina. Seduction techniques. Ours is - are you tired? Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

John is always tired ( like really tired ) !! My problem is we are on different sleep schedules at the moment lol... He is a morning lark ( ie 5.30am ) seriously !! And I'm a night owl ! 1am sleep for me ... When we are in bed one or other of us is always fast asleep ! Guess ill Have to feel reeeeeeeeeeely tired and need bed early around cd 10 , 12 , 13 ;) lol........


----------



## dancareoi

Piddled down here all day too!

Jo, interesting temps

Can you believe it's Caitlin's birthday next Wednesday. Where's the year gone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance that is so scary !!!! That year went in the blink of an eye !! Any plans for the big 1 celebrations ?? Cake making ??


----------



## crysshae

Lol Regina. Good luck!

Lisa - Wow! I can't believe it's almost been a year. Time sure flies.


----------



## Oasis717

Less than two months til Brooklyn's 1 were taking him to the zoo he's absolutely fascinated with all creatures great and small lol, I have to stop when its raining so he can look at the snails crawling up walls, stop if we see a cat, dog, birds in the sky lol, he'll just love the zoo xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sounds perfect Becks you may have a vet on your hands :) Sean had his six month immunisations yesterday poor little fella bawled :(


----------



## tillyttc

Hi all just checking in had a 4d scan today was fantastic cried my eyes out lol ! Now approching 28 weeks . Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly any chance of a pic? Do you have other kids?

No plans yet for Caitlin's birthday. Things are so hectic at the moment. Got her a card but that's it so far!

Reading about Ben fogle and his wife earlier. So sad :(


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hope Sean is OK Regina bless him, yes Brooklyn will absolutely love it, he's not interested in tele doesn't pay any attention to it at all but if I put You've Been Framed on and go to the animals he's transfixed lol so funny I've never seen any of the kids so interested so young so I can't wait to take him and see his face xxxx
Tilly how wonderful so pleased for youxxx
Lisa I know how you feel, we were out til 8.30 last night doing Avon, we were out three hours and got soaked through, we've just had our dinner at 10.30! We just don't have a minute to spare lately! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Have loads of pics and dvd but I havent got a clue how to get one on here iam on my phone and I have tried lol yes 3 two boys 18 and 16 and a girl of 8 its taken us 7 years to get this one . Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Have managed to change my avatar its not great but best I can do and its side ways lol . Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Wow amazing Tilly. Bet you can't stop looking at the pic. 

Becks that's so cute. Have you any animals at home? If not, you know you will have to get some lol. My mate has a one year old boy and has recently got chickens, he lives them. 

How's everyone today? Catching up on house chores as guy come to fix shower. Temp was high this morning 36.8 but I couldn't get to sleep til after 3 and woke about half 6/7. Think I am going to have another long cycle.

chuffed today as got email to arrange meeting to discuss details of doing fitness sessions at someone's work for employees. Doing few taster sessions and possibility of leading to regular sessions each week. 

What are you all up to today? Sun is shining here.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) its still very dull here wish the sun would come out ! On the other hand I don't as my house is a mess and I really need to spend the day cleaning . The sun would just give me an excuse not too ... My plan is to tidy up , do laundry and ironing and then make apple pies as I have tons of apples picked from the tree . 

I'm going into work tommrow for lunch , only 5 weeks and I'm back 4 days a week ! Uck ! I'm lucky though as oh works at night from home so Sean won't need to go to daycare . Will also save us a fortune !


----------



## crysshae

Becks - That's great he loves animals so much. He will want to go to the zoo over and over again after experiencing that for the first time. 

Tilly - Beautiful baby!

Jo - You ovulated a bit later this time than the last couple cycles, but if you didn't get pregnant (hopefully you are!), your period should show since you did ovulate. All of your charts have shown no ovulation was the culprit for the long cycles. Good luck!

Regina - Hope you enjoy your lunch tomorrow. Yuck for going back to work soon, but it is great you won't have to worry about daycare or the cost. I work from home, so I just take care of our kiddos while I work.


----------



## Alien73

Aaaaw Tilly, amazing!!! Congrats :)

Yay for rainbow babies birthdays coming up:happydance: 

6 DPO, trying hard not to symptom spot (difficult as some weird stuff - I was convinced someone on my plane was smoking during the flight, I swear I could smell smoke....well, it turned out it was the food. And it was actually pretty decent, lol). Resisting the POAS addiction, but difficult as a pack of 50 ICs that greeted me upon my return is calling my name :dohh:


----------



## Soanxious

*Hi all just checking in, wow thats one awesome tattoo!!! Regina I hope Sean is ok after jabs..bless him... as for the clot thing yeah I have had them during normal periods too... A birthday at the zoo sounds awesome Becks... Tilly those 4D scans are amazing to watch.. Beautiful baby xx

AFM I am 10dpo and just got a faint bfp. Feel full below and feel like I have a water infection due to pop up again...and tons of creamy cm.. so here we go again... I didn't want to be testing early but as my consultant said she wanted me to start on Aspirin as soon as I get a bfp I thought I had best check... 

Im not building up hopes, I will carry on doing my normal stuff and test again in 2 days so if it is stronger I will then inform EPAU and my GP as requested by my consultant.. she said due to the 5 lost that she wants me to have tests done asap.... as per usual I am not telling OH..its just you on here... what will be will be

 xxx*


----------



## Oasis717

josie1234 said:


> Wow amazing Tilly. Bet you can't stop looking at the pic.
> 
> Becks that's so cute. Have you any animals at home? If not, you know you will have to get some lol. My mate has a one year old boy and has recently got chickens, he lives them.
> 
> How's everyone today? Catching up on house chores as guy come to fix shower. Temp was high this morning 36.8 but I couldn't get to sleep til after 3 and woke about half 6/7. Think I am going to have another long cycle.
> 
> chuffed today as got email to arrange meeting to discuss details of doing fitness sessions at someone's work for employees. Doing few taster sessions and possibility of leading to regular sessions each week.
> 
> What are you all up to today? Sun is shining here.

Yes been a beautiful day here too we were walking 7 hours today, 5 shopping and 2 more doing Avon tonight, exhausting! No pets other than fish now, the hamsters escaped and we rehomed our dog Teddy before he was born, but I'm sure he'll persuade us when he's older, that's fantastic news about the email really pleased for you! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya amazing!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Alien73

Congrats Soanxious :happydance: sooooo hoping for a sticky one

I am right behind you.... 7 DPO.....I already started the Clexane and Aspirin (well, I am taking the Aspirin all the time actually due to a blood clotting disorder), in the IVF cycle they had me start Clexane on transfer day, so I thought why not mirroring this in a natural cycle....so I started 3 days ago.

Has anyone have experienced bleeders on the injection site on Clexane? I never did so far, just some crazy bruises, but today all of a sudden i found some quite impressive bloodstains on my skirt....front and center.... in the office obviously, otherwise it wouldnt be embarassing enough, lol....it had soaked through 3 layers of clothing.The weird thing is that I injected at 8:30 am and the bleeding started at 4 pm and has been going on for 4 hours now...


----------



## Sparkle125

Alien--I have 3 different clotting disorders so I have to do Lovenox injections 2 times a day (assuming that is the same as Clexane) plus I am on aspirin. Yes, I have had that happen to me before. I will notice bleeding from an injection site I did the previous day even. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen. I just try to avoid the bruised spots by standing in front of the mirror to find a fresh spot. It is getting tricky since I have been doing these since before my transfer and now I am 15 weeks pregnant. But, I believe this is the reason why everything is going along so well so far, so I am resigned to do them for the rest of my pregnancy. Whatever works! Good luck to you!


----------



## dancareoi

Tanya, keeping everything crossed for you.

I'd be in TWW if hubby hadn't had snip!


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya great rise in temps today! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tanya so pleased for you I've everything crossed for you x 
Sparkle 15 weeks already !! Hurray for the second tri ;) 
Becks when are you expecting ov ? 
I'm finding it very difficult to temp at the same time , Sean wakes at all different times sometimes just needing his dodi . So yesterday I woke at 5.22 , today it was 4.15 and then I'm up at 7ish so just taking temp when I first wake and hoping for the best lol.......


----------



## Oasis717

I think that's all you can do Regina as long as you've had a few hours, I'm due to ovulate anytime now! I last month was CD 15 cycle before was CD 14 and I'm CD 14 today  xxxx


----------



## Alien73

Sparkle125 said:


> Alien--I have 3 different clotting disorders so I have to do Lovenox injections 2 times a day (assuming that is the same as Clexane) plus I am on aspirin. Yes, I have had that happen to me before. I will notice bleeding from an injection site I did the previous day even. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen. I just try to avoid the bruised spots by standing in front of the mirror to find a fresh spot. It is getting tricky since I have been doing these since before my transfer and now I am 15 weeks pregnant. But, I believe this is the reason why everything is going along so well so far, so I am resigned to do them for the rest of my pregnancy. Whatever works! Good luck to you!

Thanks so much! Sooooooo happy to hear it works for you! Are you on anything else? 

Yeah, I think Clexane is the same a Levonox (box says enoxaparin), I am currently injecting 40 mg/day. I would have to keep doing them throughout the entire pregnancy too, lol, I can feel your pain, but as you say, whatever works :haha: I had problems finding an injection spot after 10 days on it on my bfn IVF cycle, so I imagine you after 15 weeks !!!

The bleeding finally stopped after using an ice cube on the injection site for 5 minutes, it was just so strange the bleeding had started hours after the injection, and there wasn't even a bruise. I had read somewhere that to avoid the bruises, you need to make sure to shake of the drop that forms at the needle tip before injecting and not use an alcohol wipe prior to injecting as it interferes with the coating of the needle, and this seems to do the trick for the bruises a bit


----------



## Sparkle125

Alien--I am on tons of supplements because my blood clotting disorders caused issues with the placenta in my last pregnancy which brought on preeclampsia for me which caused me to lose my son at 24w2d. SO, now that I have information, I am on tons of supplements that have been studied to help with preeclampsia, aspirin being one of them. For the MTHFR, you should be on high doses of methylfolate. MTHFR causes an inability to absorb regular folic acid and other B vitamins. You should check into that if your doctor hasn't already mentioned it. I also have PAI-1 5G/5G and I'm sure the aspirin and Clexane is best for that since if I remember correctly that is the one that makes you not be able to dissolve clots if you form them. I am seeing a Maternal Fetal Medicine Specialist weekly who is watching me and my baby boy very closely for any changes so we can adjust quickly if need be. Hopefully you have a great relationship with your doctor as well. Good luck!


----------



## dancareoi

I injected clexane once a day from 7 weeks to 28 weeks, opposite sides of stomach from one day to next. Never had any bleeds.

I was also testing blood sugars by pricking fingers 4 times a day and injecting insulin 3 times a day in thighs.

If I drank anything, it spurted out through the holes!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear did it!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol dance !!! Looks like ov for you yesterday Becks ! I'm still waiting !!


----------



## Oasis717

I thought so too Regina but I tried putting some higher temps in ff and they gave me today, but my fertile cm is completely gone today......argh.....bodies, so annoying!!!! We managed 4 bd yest too lol can't do more than that with Brooklyn he only naps twice a day now, dh takes ds 5 fishing on a Saturday so less bd today, I wish I could ff to tomorrows temp lol. Hope you don't have to wait too long xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

4 times you guys are machines !!!!! I want what you have !!! What are you guys eating !!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Oasis717

I changed the settings to research and put in some more high temps and ff gave me yest for o, just have to hope my temp goes up tomorrow again! I'm so impatient lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol don't not what we should we've been way off our diets this week! I dunno how we ever managed more than that when we were trying for Brooklyn I can feel the extra two years older, 4 was enough!!!! Xxx


----------



## Alien73

Lol, thanks Ladies.

Sparkle, I am so sorry for your loss, that must have been devastating- how amazing is it that you are now expecting a boy!!! 
I am only seeing a specialist at a local IVF clinic who also works in the UK, so for my one and so far only ivf cycle he put me on an immune protocol (prednisone and Intralipids), and on both Clexane and Aspirin. I haven't seen anyone in particular for the PAI or MTHFR, but did switch to high dose methylfolate and methylcobalamine instead of the regular folic acid and B12 recently. In addition to this I do take some other supplements, but the list is pretty long; some were prescribed by my dr as part of the IVF, so I am continuing those on a natural cycle , as well as all the above. I just have to in go for Intralipids once I get a bfp.

Becky's, respect, lol, I am impressed :D ! 


I had the strange bleeding after Clexane again yesterday ; interestingly enough, the only other time I had a similar tendency to bleed was when I was pregnant. A scratch and I would bleed, but it would normally stop quickly. Now with non-diluted Clexane in the injection site, it doesn't stop, so I am wondering....... It is not squirting out as Dance described it, but not far off, lol. 9 DPO today


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thankyou and excited for you, 9 dpo!! Xxx


----------



## Alien73

Happy Sunday everyone

Becks, I am a bit confused as to where I stand but I think I am out for this month..I was 9dpo yesterday as per FF and since I need treatment for immune issues should I get a bfp, I decided that instead of crazy POAS-ing and guessing, I would get a beta this time since I did have some symptoms as the strange Clexane bleeds, sore throat and slight cramps as well as a faint positive on an IC (evap probably); beta came back as negative. My doc nevertheless wants me on extra Progesterone and a repeat blood test in 5 days.

It is the first time I am charting, so maybe I am getting things wrong but if I go by ovulation signs other than temperature (like ovulation pains and positive OPK), I was only 8dpo yesterday. But wouldn't a beta be positive anyway by that time? I had what I thought was implantation pain (sharp shooting pain that took my breath away for like 30 seconds, after some ongoing light cramping) only 18hrs prior to the blood test. Not much since. I know I am clutching at straws :dohh:!?


----------



## Oasis717

I think we all do that, even when I've started spotting with my chemicals I was still clutching at straws that's completely natural, a blood test isn't the same as with urune tests where you have to wait a few days for hcg to build up in your wee after implantation is it? I wish I was more knowledgeable on the medical side of things, all I can say though is the blood test would be neg until implantation and I found out the most common day is 9dpo for that so surely that gives you a chance still? I Implanted at 9dpo last cycle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks looking good for crosshairs tommrow :) ailen I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you its still early :) AFM still waiting for ov .....


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina really hoping to get CH tomorrow for Friday, I hate the waiting in TTC wait for ovulation, wait for bd at the right time, wait for CH, wait for symptoms, wait for a bfp or wait for AF, its all wait, wait, wait!! XxxHope you haven't got long before o xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so FED up right now I want to scream !!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . OH came home from a competition early today and went straight to bed . He has picked up a tummy bug 
( both ends ! ) and looks green ... So no b'ding for me tonight , tommrow he is away on a training course ( if he is well enough ) so again no b'ding so that leaves Tuesday and I'm suppose to ov between Tuesday and Thursday ! I know its not his fault but I could happily murder him right now !! Nothing for it but to have a very large glass of vino !


----------



## Oasis717

Aw so sorry Regina what rotten luck poor you both:( xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

CH today xxxxx


----------



## Alien73

yay, CH day for Becks :happydance:

Regina, I sometimes feel the hardest part of ttc is managing the men involved ;). I totally get the murdering feeling, lol. Any chance you can grab him before he leaves for his training course, or after? This being said, if your O is on Wednesday or Thursday, I guess Tuesday would actually be perfect AND you still got all the best swimmers available since you didn't use them today :winkwink:

Had 2 very light evaps this AM on ICs, which would match a more recent HCG buildup and the still-negative-beta 2 days ago, but not getting my hopes up. 10dpo if I go by my gut feeling, 11dpo as per FF.


----------



## josie1234

Yay Becks for CHRISTMAS. Good luck hun.

Regina hopefully you will be ok and timing will be right. 

Alien looking forward to updates over next few days.

I have been stalking and kept meaning to write but things been busy. Tattoo doing ok. I love it and still can't stop looking at it lol. Have to book another session to finish shading on flowers. Hope everyone is ok. When do your lo go back to school. Mines not til 8th sep.


----------



## Oasis717

4th sep for ds 5 and 5th sep for dd 13 Jo! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

So oh up at 6am ( still green but said couldn't miss training day ) no b'ding .... Came home at 6 and went straight to bed :( snoring his head off now !!! On top of this I got + Opk this pm :( errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Oasis717

Awwww Regina hope you fit in some bd!!! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, Try again tomorrow am, wake him up with a massage!!!

DS 12 went back to school last week. Dd 9 back tomorrow and DS 4 starts next week.

Well, we sold our business today, finally. The guy who's bought it has messed us around for the last 3 months and we haven't known if we were coming or going, it's been quite stressful.

Anyway, our main staff member left in may to have a baby (she's a lesbian so whole different story there!!) Got a new staff member but she's still learning so DH has been doing a lot more day to day stuff.

I go in 2 mornings a week and do all the payments and bank reconciliations. We have never let out original staff member do any of this so the new one hasnt a clue.

Also the guy who has bought the business has even less of a clue.

I am going in tomorrow to help out and maybe again Thursday. However he has been asking DH is I wanted to stay on and work for him.

Now he has messed us about something rotten for last 3 months, but if I refuse to go in he is well up shit creek without a paddle.

Should I go work for him (on my terms) or tell him to 'do one' and sit back whilst the business goes downhill .

Any views?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa that's a tough one. Pride for a business that you have built up and loyalty to customers would make me want to stay....on your terms. You could maybe give a cut off date and say that someone has to learn it by that date. On the other hand, you could just leave and let him get on with it. Me, I would go for first option but up to you hun.

Regina you may still be ok. Try not to stress. Just wake him up with a surprise lol &#55357;&#56841;

Becks how are you doing hun. And you Alien, looking forward to updates. How is everyone else, Fi, Tanya, Crystal, Sparkle and everyone else. Sorry mind gone blank on names. 

I won't see DH til mud sep due to courses and his shifts so feeling a bit fed up today. Overtired I think. Night all xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I agree with Jo xxxx
I'm OK thanks Jo not super hopeful for this month just taking it as it comes, been out from early morning so super tired too xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks girls.

I was thinking along those lines, I don't want his business to fail. Current staff member is not capable of doing it. The new guy is reluctant to hire anyone else but I don't think he has a choice.

Next question, how much should I get paid!!!! Will meet him later for first time, so should be interesting. Will also feel a little strange not being the boss and if I decide to stay on for a bit, it'll be weird working for someone else again!

The most I will do would be to October half term.


----------



## Oasis717

I think that's more than fair of you Lisa, he's lucky you are prepared to! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa you have alot going on ! I'm sure there are lots of mixed emotions going on right now ! I agree with the girls maybe stay on on your terms , suggest training the new girl in for xtra cash ;) 

Well I'm thinking I ov really early on cd 11 !!! Oooh and oh woke me up last night ;) that's all I'm saying ;) looks like I could be in the Tww much sooner than I thought !!


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thats fantastic yay! It certainly looks like o cd 11! My temps are completely diff again this month, funny how each chart is so different from the one before! 4dpo and completely symptomless! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

That's the earliest I've ever ov'd !! So much for planning !! I've ov,d on a different day every cycle since AF returned !! Ranging from cd19 to cd 11 !!!!!!! Only got 2 bd in worth counting this cycle so :( better effort needed next month lol ;)


----------



## Oasis717

I know you were lucky your lp was good my first cycle was only 7 days! O was 18 then 17 then 16, 15 and 14 lol, wacky cycles for sure for 6 months. We tried as much as we could this month and now its out of our hands! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck to you lady !!! The Tww is as awful as it is exciting :) ... Gonna get one more bd in today just in case its not ov ;)


----------



## Oasis717

You go girl lol I think you'll def be covered xxx


----------



## Soanxious

*Hi all thanks for the best wishes etc.. but I took another test yesterday was temp was dropping and even though both yesterdays and todays temps were over hour early they were still low.. so yesterday I took a test and was still faint..so looks like another cp. Symptoms didn't get that strong either.. just have nausea (think that is stress with stuff happening with middle child causing the nausea)  so just waiting for new cycle now.

What is different this time is my eldest daughter knows about my journey now and she is fully behind me ttc.. so that was always something I was worried about.. as she has a 10 month old and wants to ttc again within a yr. She wants us to be bump buddies... aww

And I found out my niece is expecting a baby in Feb... a month one of mine were due. but im so happy for her.. we never thought she would have one.. as she is 31 and was never interested in having children.

Regina I have also been angry when OH was ill during OV.. it's so upsetting and I feel like I grieve for the wasting of my egg as it could of been a baby 

Im just worn out at the moment so will pop by soon to properly catch up... glad you're all doing well.. and Sparkle im so glad to see you are 15 weeks already!! woo hoo!! GL Becks aiming for those temps to keep rising and get a bfp soon x

I will pop in from time to time.. im keeping myself a busy bee and with my middle child back home life is never just relaxing...lol.

Speak soon and  to all xxxxx You're all Awesome! x*


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I'm so very sorry you're going through this againxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry Tanya xx

Well I'm staying on for a bit - he went pale when I told him I'd do 2 four shifts and want £150!

I shall invoice him weekly and will transfer the payment to myself before I leave on a Thursday!

He now wants another staff member as soon as possible!

Caitlin's birthday tomorrow, taking her and Eoin to Hatton Country World, basically a working farm with other attractions.


----------



## josie1234

Sorry to hear that Tanya. Big hugs. Hope you get some good news soon. You certainly have had a tough time. I really hope you get your rainbow soon xxx

Lisa - good on you, it us hard trying to come up with a figure but well done on you. 

Becks good luck for the wait. As you said you have done as much as you can xx

FX Regina.

how is everyone else?


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Tanya I'm so sorry to read your news . Its crap :( its great your daughter is behind you now :) and yes it does feel like a big missed chance when oh not up to the job lol....


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, it does look like OV cd11 for you. I always had temp dip on OV day.

Each month your OV date and vary widely and may have no set pattern at all. However your luteal phase will be the same length every month and ideally this should be 12 days plus.

Saying that, mine was 10 days, but I took B6 and acupuncture and month before I got PG with Caitlin it was 11 days.

Last month yours was 14 days so that would mean your Af would be due 16th sept.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance my LP is 15 days since AF returned after pg !!! Thought i had 15 day lp butjust counted and its 14 last 2 cycles I'm betting on a temp rise in the am !


----------



## dancareoi

LP is actually calculated from day after OV to day before AF starts, hence 14 days. 

I used to count day of Af and thought mine was 11 days, but it was only when I studied FF charts I discovered I had been calculating it wrong.

However, you have a very healthy LP


----------



## Left wonderin

Is a long one good ? Why ?


----------



## Oasis717

I think its because the uterine wall starts too break down too soon with a short lp meaning its unable to support the baby and you therefore loose or can loose the pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Becks ans thanks lol .. So how are you feeling ?? Are you waiting to test this month ?? For what its worth I've a good feeling for you this month ;)


----------



## dancareoi

What Beck said! Yes if LP is too short the lining won't have chance to develop properly.

Well just flicked back to about page 350 to read what was happening this time last year on the eve of Caitlin's birth.

Bnb is great for helping you remember things. The comments off everyone were lovely.

I wish it was this time last year!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina! That would be lovely if it were true I'm feeling OK apart from being moody lol, no symptoms yet and 5 dpo tomorrow well today, that's when I had cramps last cycle but nothing so far xxxxxx
Lisa can't believe Caitlin is one today, how wonderful, first birthdays are so special, I hope you have a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks Becks.

This time last year I was on the delivery suite waiting for them to get me ready for theatre!

Time goes so quick.


----------



## Oasis717

I remember it well!!!! Was thinking of you all day, time does fly by so fast, Happy Birthday Caitlin xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Happy Birthday Caitlin! I agree. Where does the time go? 

Becks - Your chart is sure looking great! 

Regina - Good luck! 

Tanya - I'm so sorry. It's so nice your daughter wants to bump buddies. 

Jo and Alien - I hope you're doing well. 

Sorry I've been MIA. We have been busy busy. Had my regular checkup yesterday and bloods drawn. I lost 5 pounds, but the nurse said the doctor would be upset about that, so she had me stand on the scale backward to get the number to go back up to what it was last time. I said "But I was facing forward last time". She just smiled. I thought that was strange. My uterus is measuring right on track, and as soon as the doctor placed the Doppler on my belly, we heard a nice strong heartbeat. No need for searching. :cloud9: My scan is on the 29th!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal and oh wow how wonderful to hear the HB like that! I've never been weighed backwards how v odd lol xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Great news Crystal. Yes weighing backwards sounds odd. Bet you are so pleased. Hearing the heartbeat.

Becks chart looking good. 

How's everyone else. Me, so so. Busy still. Day off tomorrow so going in to book next appointment to get tattoo finished. Very excited. Hope I don't have to wait too long. Spartan race on Sunday too. Very nervous. Fed up the fact that I won't see DH for a while yet. 16 sep. Sometimes feel like he loves his career more than me! Hope everyone else is well sorry if i have not replied to anyone


----------



## Oasis717

I am sorry Jo I know I couldn't do it and ic feel resentful I know I would, it must be so tough that's a long time! Great bout the tattoo, dh has just had 4 hours done on his full sleeve, 8 altogether, he's on his way home now so I'm excited to see itxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

That stinks Jo. I hope, with all your activities, it won't seem that long.


----------



## Alien73

Heeyyy everyone

Tanya, sorry to hear this month didn't work out, crossing fingers that next month is the One!

Becks, are those ICs still hidden away ;)?

Happy first birthday to your rainbow Lisa!

Mmmm, weighing backwards is news to me too, lol, how great you could hear that heartbeat Crystal :)


ATM, I still have no clue what is going on. Still getting evaps (I venture to say they are now invisible pink versus invisible grey, lol, wish they had FRER here), temperature drop yesterday so I thought that is it, then pretty bad night waking up after being in bed superearly as so tired....then today highest temperature for this cycle so far and a tiny hint of pinkish red spotting this AM as a one off, and then troughout the day pretty bad cramps started, the kind I don't even get during AF unless it is an exceptionally bad one, like once or twice a year, or a miscarriage..... And even then, never before AF actually arrives. Now i guess this might actually sound quite promising if today wasn't already 12dpo....


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh that spotting sounds promising , not wanting to get your hopes up but I had two tiny dots on cd 12 with my first pg then zero .... 3 days later two lines :) 

Damm dance now I'm gonna have to read back ;) happy first birthday bnb niece lol..... How time flys !!! 

Jo oh being away that long is tough although sometimes I wish oh would bugger off for a few weeks !! Being at home together for 10 months ( he works from home , mostly evenings ) while I've been on maternity leave was challenging !! I love him but 10 months really !!!! Lol ....

Alien what's your real name ? Lol,,,, and why did you pick ailen ? 
FF is telling me I ov on the 12 th ??? Not sure why but I think 11cd ? Tommrow will tell if I get cross hairs


----------



## Left wonderin

Boy that was a trip down memory lane ! Becks you were 32 weeks and showing off your bump , talking about having another lol..... Oh and Happy birthday dance :) 
I had just had my 12 week scan !!! My goodness the difference a year makes !!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and we need a picture of the birthday princess :)


----------



## dancareoi

Here's the birthday girl, taken earlier when we took her and Eoin out for the afternoon.


----------



## Oasis717

What a wonderful picture love her, she's beautiful xxxxxx
Regina I went back to page 73 with my faint line on an ic at 5dpo with Brooklyn thinking it was an evap lol, it made me quite emotional looking at my lines darken and reading how scared me and Lisa were. So much has passed! Xxx
Alien is it Jenn? It all sounds v promising I have to say! V much hoping for you xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Damn you Becks now I'll have to go check that out too. !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Haha its lovely to look back at where it all started! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Cracking temps Becks


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa but I'm so worried they'll be down tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I'll be watching with interest!


----------



## Left wonderin

Took a trip into the past read lots of the thread !! Lol Im left wondering what happened to some of the girls who don't post anymore . Becks that dip could be implantation :) keeping my fingers crossed for you ... As I said I just have a feeling ;) 

AFM woke up at 4 , thought I took my temp but woke again at 7.15 to find the batt had gone damm ! Had to get up and search for my other one , eventually took temp so not sure how accurate it is !!! Oh and ff didn't give me crosshairs ?????????? WTF !!! I'm sure I ov on the 11th I always have a temp dip . So my chart will be less than accurate this month lol..... Sure we will see if the witch decides to take a late summer break ;) lol......

If not its all guns blazing next month !


----------



## Left wonderin

However sometimes when I'm tired or Sean is out of sorts I think " am I nuts " lol...... How will I cope !!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I often think that of myself anyway!!!! Brooklyn woke at 3.30 temp was 36.67 he wanted to play! He was upm an hour or so then my temp was 36.41 after 2 hours sleep so whether that's accurate I don't knowxxxx I know Regina I wonder the same, what happened to the other ladies? I think ff hasn't given you CH yet cause of your pre o temps but hopefully will in a couple more temps I def think cd11 too. I'm feeling out already no symptoms other than slightly sore boobs had no cramps whatsoever, I think I'm getting more and more pessimistic as time goes on lol xxxxx


----------



## Alien73

What a beautiful birthday girl :)!!!!

Thinking the same Becks, maybe implantation?

Oh, Regina, I am Kim btw&#8230;.
Evaps, evaps, evaps, but temps still up. 13dpo, less cramping today&#8230;.Did you get your bfp 15dpo then? Did you test before and it was negative?


----------



## crysshae

She's adorable as always, Lisa.

Becks - Hope those temps go back up for you tomorrow. 

Regina - I agree with Becks. FF is probably confused since your pre-O temps were as high as the last two days' temps. 

Kim - Good luck!


----------



## Left wonderin

The last time ff was confused ( kept changing my ov day ) I was pregnant ;) now how lucky would that be :) Beck's no pessimism !!! At our age we know the score its definitely gonna take longer we are here for the long game ;) chin up it will happen :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thwnks ladies, have a feeling it will go up slightly but thats it! Sorry Kim where have I got Jenn from lol I'm a scatty mare xx
Regina you truly are my voice of reason and my picker upper when I'm down, thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Becks, I'm Jenn! :)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh of course I'm scatty but at least not that scatty lol sorry Jenn xxxxxxx


----------



## tigerlilly

Can't believe it got a BFP and now it's all over for the second time in a row, I don't know what i'm doing wrong?:cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Tigerlily I'm so very sorry, I've just had my second chemical in 6 months last cycle, its so devastating I don't think we are doing anything wrong, we just need to catch a good egg, it will happen for us, I'm just so sorry I know how devastated you feel xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tiger I'm so sorry to read your sad news . Like Becks said your not doing anything wrong . When I had my mmc I read loads and was surprised to read that 70 % of everyone's eggs are not viable leaving only 30 % with the ability to develop appropriately . Hence the statistic the in any given cycle you have a 30% chance of pregnancy . Most mc are due to chromosomal issues with the egg resulting in the fetus not developing . 

That knowledge doesn't take away the pain of the loss but evidences that its nothing you did or didn't do . Its not your fault :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks:hugs: We are gonna keep on with our PMA :thumbup: every cycle trying is one closer to the sticky beanie :) the silver lining for us all when AF comes is the hope she brings :) a new cycle another possibility for a BFP :happydance:

Ill be watching your temps with curiosity since your NOT going to test :haha:
Got my dotty crosshairs this am , maybe ill ov cd 5 next cycle :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely Regina! Yay for CH and ATM that chart is looking flippin triphasic!!!! Well I've felt ill all evening but I think its just tiredness from all the walking, what with shopping, dentist (hour walk away) and Avon we've walked 10 hours in 2 days! I'm watching my chart with interest too lol, and yours! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

What is with my temps! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm they are interesting alright ? Are you taking them at the same time ?


----------



## Oasis717

On 6dpo Brooklyn woke up at 3.30 and my temp was I think 36.67 we were up til about 5ish so my temp at 7 wouldn't have been accurate as only 2 hours sleep so I just changed it and put the first temp in and that just leaves me with a big drop today which is accurate, the rest of the temps are right and took at the same time xxxxxx I prob shouldn't have put that temp from only 2 hours in but seemed odd putting one in from 3.30am, I've never had two drops like that on any of my charts so I think the earlier one is prob more accurate, guess I'll have to see if they go back up tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes its a very weird chart for you !! Lol..... Guess we will just have to wait and see what happens :) remember we are getting our BFP before Christmas ;) PMA :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol definitely!!!!! I think that last cp might of mucked me up a bit, not expecting anything this month cause never got pregnant back to back! Been feeling ill yest evening and today but nothing else, no cramps tingly boobs like I get with my successful pregnancies so no reckon I'm just a bit run down! Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Can I join the Christmas :bfp: &#128642; :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

:witch:Fi you sure can :) you are now offically in the BFP Before Christmas club ;) !! We will even take one at Christmas , see we are just so kind :flower: 
So ladies I want HUGE PMA .... Lets send her on a 9 month holiday !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yes 9 months holiday for definite and course you can Fi and Jo, have we missed anyone? Xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks ladies. I am still stalking.

Good luck everyone. Dropped DS off at his dads today. so all alone, feeling sorry for myself. DH rings but not much to say. cos all he does is work and sleep. it will be a month that I will not have seen him. so feeling fed up. just feel like things are different, but maybe things will be better when he comes home. sorry to be miserable. I am doing the Spartan race tomorrow so may feel better after that. 

I know I shouldn't be miserable especially when people are going through worse. Fingers crossed for you allxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo please don't say sorry, you have every right to feel down and to share it with us, that's what we're here for, I'm so sorry you feel sad, you're such a lovely lady and I don't like to see you down, I totally understand and sometimes its hard to stay positive when you want things to be different, wishing you loads luck with the race tomorrow, hope you have a good day and feel better about things xxxxxxxdh will be back before you know itxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. It means a lot and so nice to have such lovely ladies on here to be there for you. I don't know about you but say things on here I don't even say to DH or family. 

I see that you temp has gone up. I really hope that they stay up and you get your rainbow xxxx How is Brooklyn? Bet he us getting big now.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Alien73

Oooooh, can I join the BFP before Christmas club please &#55357;&#56833;?

Out for this month, 17dpo now and the evaps and (verrry) faint BFPs have now turned into stark white BFN. 
I am not even going to consider this one as a CP as the lines were hardly visible, and blood test was BFN.

So here is to another month!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh sorry I knew that wasn't all of us! Of course you can and what a club if we all get our bfp's what wonderful Xmas presents!!! Sorry about this cycle, those tests are terrible for evaps:( xxxxxx
Jo I totally agree I share things with you ladies I don't tell any of my friends, really hoping you feel better today, I think you cope with dh being away so well and of course sometimes it gets you down, totally understandxxxxxxxeven though my temp was up I woke up sweating and so hot so I'm not sure if that was causing it, feeling OK ATM, Brooklyn's really good thank you, we took him out to dinner for the first time last night and he was so good, sitting in the highchair eating chips and peas! He is so big now xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning ladies :) Jo I'm so sorry your having a bad day :hugs: I hate them :wacko: a month is a long time not to see Oh !! When is he home ?? How long is this posting for ? I think its today your running that race so we wil be in cyber space cheering you on :happydance: 

Ailen ( can I ask your real name ? ) you are now offically a member of the BFP before Christmas club !! I'm currently working on AFs itinerary for her loooooong break :haha: 

Firstly :plane: she will be flying far away to an exotic location :fish::fish: where she will get away from all the daily grind of :cry::cry: making people ttc cry ,
:iron::dishes::laundry: :haha: ill update you on her plans later ! 

Becks nice temp rise .... I'm so not feeling it this month . If I get pg in October it will be the same time as with my loss ... Not sure how I feel about that :nope: maybe ill skip that month or am I being silly ? Anyway poor Sean is teething and being quite crabby !! He is like a Cling on at the moment :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina you do make me laugh you are funny:) xxxxx I'm honestly not feeling it either, I get v specific symptoms and I've had nothing, even with the cp last month I had cramps from 5 to 8 dpo then a really full feeling in my uterus just before I got a faint line, this month absolutely nothing! Slightly sore boobs and that's it, with each cp and mc apart from the blighted ovum I had symptoms but weaker and later bfp, with my successful pregnancies I had really strong symptoms and early bfp, I'm def out! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well BEcks you might just get a BIG SUPRISE !!! Each pregnancy is different . AF may show as she has not finalised her travel arrangements but I'd she does she will definetly be out of town before Christmas :) 

I am out too so you will have company ;) I wish I didn't have to wait 9 more days for her to come .... Wish she would come early so I can get on with the job at hand ;) lol.....


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know exactly what you mean it all takes soooooo long, the wait for AF to finish and o is what I hate most at least in the 2ww you can ss to amuse yourself although no chance of that this month as there's bugger all to spot!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina your chart is positively triphasic ATM!! Yay for CH Jo!! Mine have dropped but i knew I was out:( I think the cp do mess with your cycle, hoping my lp isn't too short xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm def out just been to the loo and got beige cm, I only ever get that 2/3 days before AF never when pregnant so its as I thought just normal pmt, I really do know my body and how it behaves whether its a successful pregnancy or a loss its been completely consistent so I'll just have to wait for those symptoms! Hurry up AF and let me get onto the nx cyclexxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'm offically jealous of a princess !! Not because she is a princess but she is pregnant . Last time she was pregnant so was I , sadly it was with my angel :( beautiful , rich and pregnant some girls have all the luck ;) 

Becks are you going to test the day your due anyhow ???


----------



## Left wonderin

So I've just had an email from the witch , she is planning a romantic break with her fella:devil: :thumbup: she is not quite sure of dates yet but should be soon ;) lol ill keep ya posted


----------



## crysshae

Lol Regina. I hope the dates are very very soon for all of you.


----------



## garfie

Left - me 2 I'm jealous &#128546; where is my 1 year old? I'm pleased for them BUT.........

Becks - maybe your body might surprise you:winkwink:

Love to everyone else

Afm - my baby is officially a grown up - he started big school today:cry::cry: he looked so smart in his uniform not so much when he came home:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Nah fi turning pink now, early AF I think:( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I know Regina I'm well jel of hrh too! I tested today cause cm pink and I don't get that, BFN!!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi :) I love hearing from you :) Awh another at big school !! Its such a milestone :) 
Becks pink cm is a bit weird for you ?? Tut tut ya didn't hold out till AF due day ! I knew you. Couldn't do it !!!!!!!!!!! You are offically a poas addict ;) any excuse ! Lol...... Next cycle ? She not offically here till there is a flow !


----------



## dancareoi

My DS 4 starts school tomorrow


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina I couldn't help it, what a waste of a test and my boobs are unbearable, looks like just awful pmt and no I never get pink cm brown then AF starts, feel like someone's stabbing me in the right boob with a knitting needle, odd!!! Yes positive vibes for next cycle:) xxx
Lisa hope ds gets on well tomorrow and has a good day! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

She got me ladies:( xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

hi all,

Becks - see you were right on your AF, you know your body well eh? Hope you are not too disappointed and staying positive for your next cycle. On to a fresh start hun xxx

Regina - you do make me laugh.

Lisa - how did your DS get on at school? Were you a nervous wreck? Hope he had a great time. 

Fi - hope DS enjoyed the first day at school. Growing up so fast. Keeping an eye on your chart hun xx

How is everyone else doing? Looking forward to updates.

AFM - I LOVED LOVED LOVED the Spartan Race, it was awesome, I smiled the whole way through. 5 km and 15 obstacles. I would definitely recommend it and our team done well, carried on and even swam in the lake. So proud.
 



Attached Files:







SRCSp14AM02772-Ti.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 14









SRCSp14AP02284-M.jpg
File size: 87.8 KB
Views: 5









10649658_10152394155351376_7574546109795127411_n.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 5









10704154_10152394156241376_8522264831521718690_n.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 1









10686666_10152394157056376_5278477899577275027_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Love the pics Jo and well done! It looks like great fun not surprised you smiled all dayxxxx yes I'm OK, I knew from days ago I was out, the cp messed with my lp, it was only 11 days where it has been 12/13 so hoping that's just this cycle. Positive positive for this cycle!! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

More Spartan photos
 



Attached Files:







1907442_10152394155976376_7210046160135863954_n.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 3









10615969_10152394155736376_2152052024340291184_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









SRCSp14AM02771-M.jpg
File size: 115.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo that looked like super fun !!! What were the obstacles ? Think they have something like it here just can't remember the name of it . 

Becks sorry she got you but not to worry , we are sending her packing in the next 3 cycles !!!!!! I followed your lead and tested ( I tried to wait ) smu and ............................................. ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

:bfn:lol just adding some excitement to your day ;) 
Now come on AF come early so we can get onto the next cycle !!!! :flower:

Have a nice day everyone :)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina sorry about the BFN! Its not nice seeing stark white but I'm v hopeful we will see that elusive line soon! I've been off my diet and eating too much sugar which I've read is v bad for fertility as it creates a hostile environment for the implanting egg so today sugar is banished along with that bloody witch hopefully lol xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes Becks onwards and upwards ! I'm gonna buy some cq10 and take them this cycle :) worth a try :) now I just have to find them :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Good idea I'm getting opks and we're gunna concentrate all our bd on after it goes positive! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, sorry Af got you.

Jo, looks like you had a great time.

Regina, still not out. Implantation. Dip 2 days ago? So too early today for bfp?

Fiona, hope you are well.

DS had a great day and went off very happy again today. So far so good.


----------



## Oasis717

That's great ds was OK Lisa! Thank you onto next cycle with PMA  xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance ya think ??? Nah think I'm out 100% 
Awh great about Ds :) hopefully he will feel the same in a few weeks once the novelty wears off ! My niece told my sis after two weeks she was done with school !!! Lol.... 
Becks not so sure about that plan , I've read research recently , see if I can find it and post that most likley to get you pg is 2 days before ov .mmmmmm


----------



## crysshae

Sorry Becks. Fingers crossed for the new cycle.

Regina - I think it's too early yet to know for certain. 

Jo - looks like you had a blast. Great pics!

Lisa - That's great. I hope he always likes school.

Fi - I hope your son is doing well in school.


----------



## Oasis717

I don't usually o til the 2nd or 3rd day after pos opk Regina, I know they do say about bd before, we prob will around cd13/14 but concentrate on more after opk, I've had change my data on ff I've just spotted this morning one bit of red which I thought was AF here xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal hope all is OK xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I'm confused I've not had a cycle like this, I've had change my chart as AF still hasn't arrived, I assumed when I saw red yest morn that AF was here but other than that when I wiped no AF, still getting brown but that's it so odd, had pink cm 10 dpo, AF is due today I'm 13 dpo. I wish AF would hurry up as dh is away for work on the 27th and at this rate I'll be o then:( cramps are gone too and boobs slightly sore but I know I'm not pregnant, no symptoms, looked like that cp really messed with me xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks ? Have you tested again ? Al that sounds very like my implantation bleeding !


----------



## Oasis717

I haven't Regina cause didn't want to waste a test, I've had 9 pregnancies and never a spot of blood before getting a bfp, I know it sounds like ib lol, if my temps weren't so crap (even though it went up slightly today odd yet again!) and I had maybe one symptom I might let myself think it could be ib but I really don't think so, my cramps are gone today though its mad I had them yest but today nothing! God sake! I'm so impatient lol xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like it could have been implantation on 8 DPO ? When did you test again ? It wouldn't have shown up till at least 11 DPO if implantation on the 8 . Every preg different Becks . Its all a bit strange ! Are you just gonna wait it out ?


----------



## Oasis717

I tested at 10 dpo Regina but I've not got early tests they were just pound shop ones but I've not tested since, I will today but im not expecting to see anything! More brown discharge now, either I had another cp or else the last cp just mucked me up? Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

I hope it's not a cp Becks. It all sounds a bit strange. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo was gunna do the test but AF arrived from out of nowhere, definitely here this time but yes all v strange! Xx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Maybe your body is messed up from CP? or just a weird cycle? :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Prob a bit of both Fi! Least AF is here just hoping I don't o when dh is away! How are you doing hunni xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Wow looking like o CD 8! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Exactly - so not the only one with a whacky cycle and after last month who knows :wacko:

One more high temp and then I think I will get CHs? - we managed once (oh the shame) :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It only takes one!!! Id love to o early xxx


----------



## crysshae

I had a weird cycle like that the month after my 2nd loss. 

I never had IB with my earlier pregnancies either. I had it both times with my losses. I did not have it with this pregnancy.

Good luck Fi!


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks she has finally arrived :) my oh away very close to ov for me too next month :( we can just do what we can ... I'm getting cramps today ... AF not due till Tuesday , then I'm thinking are they all in my head lol..... Doing up the spare room as a play room for Sean where the dogs are off limits ! Once he starts crawling he will torment them !! Today is the not fun part cleaning out all the rubbish that's dumped in there :(


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal sounds like its just normal hope you're doing OK and feeling wellxxxxxx
Regina I love clearing out id give you a hand if I was closer lol, sounds like it will be a great room for Sean xxx I'm due to o on Thurs 25th (if i stick to o CD 15!) And dh goes away Sat 27th, hoping o is on time again! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks if you wee closer I would have taken you ,up on it ! Lol.... Its cleaned out , now to get oh to paint it . Trying to decide on a real warm relaxing colour . There is a lovely yellow called falling star I like or old fashioned cream ? I'm going with primary colours for storage a boxes etc.... Red , blue and green :) I love projects :) the room is an awful blue colour now really cold ! 

Btw I caved and tested again 10dpo bfn .... Onto September but sure I knew that already ! Oh birthday on the 25th , he goes away the 26th and 27th . I'm not sure when ill ov as every month since AF returned has been different , cd19, the 15 , then 13 this cycle 11 ! 
So I could ov anywhere from the 26th to the 30th who knows !


----------



## Oasis717

That yellow sounds lovely Regina sorry about the BFN though:( xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

So back to work in just over 2 weeks :( working 4 days taking Wednesday off . Not to bad I'm only every away for 2 days at a time . Cheered myself up and booked a winter holiday to Portugal for a week in February :) now all I need to do is find the money for it !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Portugal is beautiful Regina, how lovely! How are you feeling about going back to work? Just checked my Virgin Media bill as its over 10 dearer than it should be and ds has been ordering films, ones a fiver! He doesn't realise you have to pay for them! Time to change the pin I think lolxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm dreading it but needs must ! I'm taking Wednesday off so ill only ever be away for 2 days ! I'm hoping its not for tOo long and ill be on maternity leave again ;) not this cy.cle though 12 DPO bfn ! Portugal was dead cheap 210 euro for accomodation and flights 55 euro each way .


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh works nights training people from home so thankfully I don't have to put him in crèche


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry about the neg Regina:( but PMA for next cycle! That's great that you don't have to put Sean in a creche! Xxxxx I must be getting desperate I was walking to the shops with Brooklyn thinking of getting pregnant and I looked down and saw the name we would call the baby if it was a girl on a bottle lid, is it a sign lol xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn's walking!!!!! Last few days he's got more daring when cruising then today let go of his walker and walked to me! dh was here and saw which was lovely, we all clapped and cheered and he did again and again for the next half hour lol, walking at 10 months, clever boy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow you do have a clever one on your hands :) how cute :) ... I also know how you feel I have pregnancy on the Brain ! OH says im obsessed I watch every programme related to pregnancy lol..... He isn't far off ! 

Mmm thinking of a Chinese and a glass of wine since she is on her way ! Oh watching football so I'm all on my own lol


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much, I have still been reading your posts, quickly popping on and stalking lol.

Still been busy, worn out lol. DH back on Tuesday, I was supposed to be working 8-4 and then 2 classes on the night but got someone to cover the daytime so at least we can spend some time together. Which will be nice. Had a rant at him the other night. But we should be ok on Tuesday, so I won't be on here much lol 

Becks - so chuffed, that is amazing lol, he is such a clever boy. Growing up so quick. And seeing that name is fate! Please don't say it is Coca Cola lol :winkwink:

Regina - good luck going back to work, it's good that you don't have to use childcare.

How is everyone else. Fi, how are you? Lisa, Tanya, Tilly, Sparkle and apologies if I have not mentioned you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies i wasnt sure if he would walk early cause hes been cruising for ages but just needed some confidence, he loves it when we cheer and clap lol.xxx
Regina me too I have babies on the brain! Hope you enjoyed your Chinese if you had one xxx
Jo I'm sure all will be OK when dh is back and lovely that you can spend time together you must of missed him loads, if I get a bfp this month I'll think its fate too! And no its not coca cola lolxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sorry about the BFN Regina. Fingers crossed for next cycle. 

Smart boy you've got Becks. I bet he's adorable walking. They always look so cute when they walk so tiny. 

Enjoy your time with DH Jo.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry happy 17 weeks :) wow your well into the second tri now :) how are you feeling ? Have you felt any movment yet ? Its a bit early but maybe some popping ? Ooh I'm so excited to follow your journey :) almost half way already ! Do you have a date for your 20 week scan yet ? Are you going to find out if your team pink or blue ? So many questions !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Crystal 17 weeks!! How wonderful and thank you he does look so cute he walks with his arms outstretched for us to catch him xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Crystal hope you are ok. Any bump pics? Looking forward to the next scan pic. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Regina. I'm doing well. I've been feeling movement on and off for a few weeks. Every now and then there is a good kick I can feel more than just the little pops. My scan is on the 29th. We will find out if pink or blue. I still think pink!

So cute Becks. Get a pic for us. 

Jo - I haven't taken any bump pics. In the past we always did that after I'm big and round. My older kids always make me take one with my shirt up so they can show their bellies too. Lol. I'll try to grab one for y'all soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh your scan isn't far away at all !!! Mmmmm I'm thinking blue not sure why just a feeling :)


----------



## josie1234

I say pink. Exciting can't wait to see bump pic and scan pic. 

What is going on with my chart?


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like ov happened on cd14 ... Did ff move your ch ? Nice high temps


----------



## josie1234

Yes ff moved ch. I wouldn't in but no BD ing as DH has been away for ages. If not I would have been getting excited about this chart. Feel bit sick and cramps like AF coming. Strange


----------



## josie1234

That meant to say wouldn't mind


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh crap but none the less it is a good lucking chart ;)


----------



## crysshae

That is a nice looking chart Jo. Hopefully you can put that to good use next cycle. 


Grabbed a bump pic this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josie1234

Thanks. I love the bump pic. Looking lovely hun. Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal your bump looks lovely 

Becks, clever Brooklyn, what a little star

Hi to everyone else.

Caitlin still not walking unaided. Walking round furniture but holding on, although every now and again she'll let go and stand for a few seconds.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry how cute , I've bump envy :( lol...


----------



## josie1234

Lisa - Caitlin will soon be there hun, bet she looks cute. 

Yes Regina - definitely bump envy. But we will soon have some more bumps to admire xxx

We have not really seen my step-grand-daughter, only the once when she was born and in the neo-natal unit. DH has been away and his son lives in Nottingham. It's not too far, about an hour and a half but have a feeling we will not see much of her. DH's ex-wife is on the doorstep and is there all the time. She has to be in. When I see pics of the baby on facebook, I feel really weird about it. I can't describe it. I was fine when we were up there at the hospital. DH is one of those people that doesn't really make the effort with his family. It's like I have accepted that we are not going to see much of her and just keeping in the background. Sound strange?

DH back tomorrow morning after his night shift so I took the day off work so we can spend time together as I have 2 classes on the night too. Going with my mate for her hospital appointment on Wednesday as she has to go for check-ups as she had throat cancer before but all seems to be going well and her visits have been reduced.

Hope you all have a good evening  xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo hope you and oh have a great time tommrow , you have alot of catching up to do ;) 
Its a pity you might not get to spend time with your step granddaughter but understand it must be hard if ex is on the scene . How long is oh home for ?


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Ladies. 

Jo - Have fun with DH. Glad you're friend is doing well.

We have family we don't see much too. I know what you mean by keeping in the background. 

Lisa - Won't be long till she's walking.

Regina and Becks - Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I have no idea what is up with my cycle ! Ff took my ch away . My temping as ALLOVER THE PLACE taken at random times as LO is teething and up at night . Now I have no idea when I ov , if I ov,d or when AF is due :dohh: 
I've tested 3 times at what I thought was cd 9, 10 and 12 but who knows now !!! Guess ill just have to wait and see when she turns up !


----------



## crysshae

You probably still O'd somewhere around CD11-13, but those off temps have confused FF.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks cry that's what I as thinking too :) still time for a BFP so lol.......


----------



## Claireyb1

Hi ladies, I wonder if anyone can help me?
It will be 5 weeks tomorrow since I had an ERPC for a mmc.
For the last 3-4 days I've been having af like cramping and mild backache, but no bleeding.
Normally I get the cramps the day before and then af will start, but never this long.
I'm worrying myself silly as Google keeps bringing up ashermans syndrome&#128563;
I've also done numerous hpt all bfn.
I think I ov'd on the 6 or 7th sept so I'm still only approx 11dpo.
Has anyone experienced anything like this right after an ERPC.
I'd be really grateful of any shared experiences.
Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Claire, so sorry for your loss, I had two losses in 2012 at 12 then 11 weeks, I needed a d &c after the first of these, I ovulated on time after and AF appeared exactly 4 weeks after my loss, my natural mc at 11 weeks was completely different, Google isn't always your friend as I've found out myself! If you are only 11 dpo it could possibly be too early for hpt, also after I had my son 11 months ago for the first two cycles after AF returned I had AF cramps for 2 weeks before each AF so its possible your loss could of slightly changed things for you or as I said it may just be too early for a hpt, you can become pregnant after a loss and see no AF as you fall before getting a chance for AF to show  xxxxxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

AF arrived yesterday afternoon!! I've never been so pleased to see the old girl! Now I can get back to a bit of normal it and get ttc!
I also have a cbfm to start using which is good as I'm a poas addict! Lol
Fingers crossed I get my bfp soon or at least before I turn 41 in jan '15&#128563;


----------



## Oasis717

That's great news! At least you know where you are now I fell pregnant with my youngest (11 months today when I was 41 so you're a spring chicken still! Loads of time, I'm 43 in nov so my times running out! Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks we will have no talk of time running out !! Your still 42 ( well for another two months and two weeks ;) Claire so glad she came :) now you have a whole new cycle ahead of you :) I'm STILL 41 well for the next two months anyway lol.... 

Weird cycle for me , not sure if I ov or not or weather its temps all ove rather place and ff all confused . I'm now on day 28 of this cycle with no sign of AF . Hoping she comes today or tommrow which would be the norm for me but who knows . I'm definetly not pregnant as took another test two days ago . So its either an annovulatory cycle or FF all confused .


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina I'm preparing myself for 43 already! Hoping you get a clearer cycle next month, I'm not sure what to make of it either but hopefully next cycle will show a clearer pattern xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

That is a bit strange Regina. I hope it becomes clear soon. 

Claire - I'm sorry for your loss. Good luck this cycle.

Becks - Your cycle is still pretty darn regular. You've got time. Where's that PMA today.


----------



## dancareoi

Claire, sorry for your loss and welcome to our group.

You are still a spring chicken, so plenty of time yet. I was 42 and 1 week when I had Caitlin in sept 13, so was 41 and 3 months when I got pg with her.

Baby dust to all for some Christmas BFP

Finally got round to putting the bigger car seats in car, so she is now out of her baby chair. she seems to like it!


----------



## Left wonderin

Aw how adorable is she :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely pic Lisa! She's gorgeous, I must take one of Brooklyn, his hairs got longer, he's saying hello well ello really lol and funnily enough Ad which is what I call Adam (dh)! Xxx
Crystal one min I'm hopeful the next I think its too late! I need to stop reading articles that say 43 and you're eggs are doomed! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

My sis got pregnant at 43 and has a beautiful baby girl now aged 5 after 20 years of unexplained infertility !!!


----------



## Left wonderin

She prior to that big SUPRISE adopted 3 siblings , then aged 4, 2 and 1 all at the same go ! Did Ivf icis ... Resulting in a boy and after twin girls ( aged 40 ) ..... Then 3 years later ...... A big HUGE natural SUPRISE :)


----------



## Oasis717

Omg really?! How wonderful, perhaps I'm not doomed! Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

So she went from ttc + lots of tests for 7 years with no hope ... To having 7 children ranging in age from 21-5 :) a busy house !!!


----------



## Left wonderin

It also gives me hope , my mum had my sister at 41 and my sister a baby at 43 so bodes well for the old genetics ;)


----------



## Oasis717

They do say its in the genes! My mum had us in her twenties so no help there lol but I did read something v interesting that said if you look much younger on the outside they did a study where it showed the women were aging slower internally too inc the repro system, hope that goes for me! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well if energy levels are ANYHTING to go by , if you know what I mean ;) :haha: you have nothing to worry about :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

In the unlikely event it doesn't happen naturally would you do IVF or IUI ?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina you cheeky thing! Xxxx hmmm I'm not sure if they'd let me use my own eggs, I think if nothing by Brooklyn's birthday we will see about some tests cause it will have been 9 months xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'd give it a year !!! Or leave it till January ;) Santa might have a SUPRISE for you :) 
I was looking into the AMH test that looks at the egg reserve you have left . Its 260 euro !


----------



## Left wonderin

Never so happy to see AF arrive bang on time if I ov on cd 14 ... It must have been my temp taking was All Over the place as waking throughout the night ! FF didn't give me a new chart though not happy about that lol.... Night night


----------



## Oasis717

Yes you know perhaps we'll leave it til January and will be about 11 months then, can't really count that first month after af returned cause my lp was only 7! That test is quite dear but would be worth knowing! So pleased for you AF is here goodbye whacky cycle hello bfp! Xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Becks--I am a fan of getting information...and the sooner the better. With everything I went through with my own eggs, I wish I would have had testing done sooner. My vote is GO NOW! Every month that passes is a gift, and I so want each one of you to have the information you need about your bodies to have the very best chance of getting your BFP every month. I think I remember you saying that you are not interested in IVF or IUI (maybe I'm wrong), but under the care of a specialist, they can recommend other things that may help you get your BFP naturally. I say go for it! Information is power and there is NO time to waste! Ok...speech over. Love to you all!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sparkle :) you have been Mia , how are you ???? And bump ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh a funny story .... I went up to OH in the kitchen this am and hugged him said " no baby Bowe this month " meaning AF had arrived ... He said why ? Why not this month ? He thought i ment we weren't trying this month lol.....

Caught him !!!!!! He says mmm maybe we will have one then is not one bit happy when he thinks were not trying !!!!!!! MEN ! I think he just likes teasing me ;)


----------



## crysshae

Lol Regina! That's great!


----------



## Sparkle125

Regina--I am doing well and am 18 weeks 2 days! I have been reading along every day. I go to my Maternal Fetal Medicine Specialist every week and get to see him every week! This week he weighs 8 ozs and is in the 70th percentile for growth which I am SO excited about. At 19 weeks last time I found out Luke was small and he was born on 24 weeks 2 days due to preeclampsia. So, this is a critical time for me. I am actually staying very calm about things and feel really good. Thanks for checking in! Hope you are well!


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle thanks so much for the advice and its so great to hear all is good with you xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Morning all Sparkle great to hear from you. It is good that you are feeling that way and seeing someone regular. 

Regina ha ha so you caught him out, yes men just like to keep us on our toes. As if ttc isn't stressful enough without trying to guess their thoughts. But good for you x

Becks I hope that you get some answers if you see anyone. I agree that time us not on our side and sometimes just good to get help on ttc naturally. We didn't want to go down ivf route.

AFM - DH went back yesterday. It was great having him home. However this morning woke up with cramps and looks like AF arrived. So confused. Temp had gone right down. Cramps are bad. Yesterday I was tired and fed up. Can't believe it as only cd 24!!!! Put it as spotting as when I wiped but see what happens
Any thoughts on this, very strange


----------



## Alien73

Sparkle, what great news!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I just keep hoping we'll do it ourselves but by January and almost a year TTC I think I'll have to give in and see someone, every month that passes seems so precious:( I honestly thought it would be the same as before, I know I had the two losses before Brooklyn and really inc them it took 10 months to actually conceive with a viable pregnancy and its been 9 now so......I don't know anymore goodness its hard to keep up the PMA! Do you think this will be a shorter cycle for you? Xxxxx


----------



## Alien73

Hi Ladies, just wanted to share this; I am new to temping and it is only my second month, but thought this was really interesting:

_For menstruating women, it is important to measure your temperature during menstruation. For example, measure your temperature on days 2, 3 and 4 of your period. The temperature should be between 36.4-36.6°C.

If your basal temperature is below this level for three mornings in succession, it likely means that your basal (resting) metabolic rate is low and indicates an under active or 'sluggish' thyroid._


----------



## josie1234

Becks i just think time is precious and what do you have to lose? Worth a try xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Alien that's very interesting mine is always way lower than that


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, you are right  xxxxx
My temp is sometimes lower than that and it was a lot lower than that when I conceived Brooklyn, it was 36.10, 36.20 and 36.05 on days 2, 3 and 4 of AF the month I fell with Brooklyn and I'd just had my thyroid checked in a blood test and it was fine so not sure what to make of that! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

So far this month 35.7 - 35.8 !!!'


----------



## Alien73

Wow, 35.7 - 35.8 is really low!

Becks, what did they test? Did they do a full thyroid panel (T3, T4, TSH) or just the TSH? A TSH within the 'normal' range can still be an issue, plus the range itself is likely to be too broad, the only way to tell is to check T3 and T4, and both should be in the upper third of the range.

There is a great website, not sure I can post a link here, but it's called Stop the Thyroid Madness, and explains why the TSH test in itself is pretty useless if you have hypothyroid symptoms.


----------



## Oasis717

I've no idea! Sorry xx they just said they'd checked my thyroid and all was ok, then I fell with Brooklyn with no problems, don't have any symptoms and my mum has thyroid issues so..... I've checked my charts and half of them my temps are lower than that on those days and half higher so I don't know! If I go docs I will mention that as its been two years since I was checked xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Don't know what type of Af I'm having !!! Two days light then tmi warning , brown stringy stuff !!! Bit like what I had from implantation bleeding .but not as first two days red ... Come on I want a normal cycle !!! Bought cq 10 today . They are expensive !


----------



## Oasis717

I know i never did get them Regina! They are so dear! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I got 30 120g for 19.99 ! On special in Holland and Barrett .. Ill have to research when you take them is it constantly or just between AF and ov , I'm not sure .. How is brooklyns walking coming on :)


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sure you take them everyday like a vitamin! Could be wrong, that's a great price! He's doing grand walking, getting more and more confident and I can't remember if I said but he says there and points his finger and can say bird now too although it sounds like burr! he just loves birds lol, anything that flies! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ye may have pilot on your hands ;) ill take them every day and hope for the best . I got serious bump envy tonight . Met up with work friends two of them are pregnant due in 5.5 weeks and 8 weeks !! I sooooooooooooooooo want to be pregnant ! 
Jo how are you and oh getting on ;) how long is he home for ? Anything nice planned ?


----------



## Oasis717

I know one of the mums up the school had her third son Friday just gone, I found out today as her mum in law is our neighbour, I said I was well jel! They've called him Roman, 7lb 9, she was due tomorrow. She has three boys now, the second youngest was a twin whom they lost after she gave birth:( xxx
I'm fed up waiting to o, opks are the same today as test, I think I'm getting worse at waiting! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

CD 13 and a v dark pos opk for fmu! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20200228_095959.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Left wonderin

Looking good Becks :) hoping with all my heart that this is your month !


----------



## josie1234

Becks i too really hope this is your month. Fingers crossed for you.

Thanks Regina - I am well. Oh went back he was only home 4 days. He us back tonight though for 4 days. I took a day off work last week and we went out for lunch. 

It is hard not to get bump envy. How is everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks ladies you are lovely, we missed bd yest hope its not too late! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I think you have it covered ;) AFM not quite sure what's going on . I am in foul form and very emotional like PMS on overdrive !! AF is almost gone 2 days then brown spotting ! Think my hormones are all over the place ...


----------



## Oasis717

I hope so Regina, that's weird isn't it and not normal for you, I wonder why? Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope everyone is well. Still keeping fingers crossed for bfps

Becks, the proper packet OPK say not to use fmu as they give false reading. Thought I'd better say just in case you got your hopes up , have you done any more today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy crap dance I never knew that !! Mmm maybe that's where I've been going wrong ! Im not having a good week oh is not doing so great this week :( he is trying so hard but I see he is struggling . Heis starting cbt tommrow with a psychologist so that should really help . 
I feel so bad sometimes I'm sure ttc is the furthest thing from him mind as he struggles to get through the day but the only thing on mine !! Am I wrong to push it ? Maybe we could take a break for a month or two ?? BUT I DON'T WANT TO SHE SCREAMS !!!! 
But I probably should :( he just has zero energy right now but I know he will do whatever makes me happy but its kinda not fair is it ?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh thanks Lisa i know and I've done two since which are darker, lh is not supposed to show up in the wee til later in the day which can give a false neg but I think for me it obviously doesn't matter as I've always got a dark positive with fmu, Thank you though xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I am sorry your poor oh is having it tough, I had to see a CBT some years ago as I had horrendous ocd, it really, really helped so hopefully it will him too, as for TTC, if only time wasn't so precious, I'm sure he'd tell you if it was too much, have you talked about your worry? Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Once when he was first went on medication but tbh I think I'm afraid to have that conversation as I'm afraid he will say lets put it on hold ! I'm a selfish cow ... I'd purist on hold for as long as necessary if I wasn't facing into 42 :( I love him to bits and he is the best in the world and a super dad to Sean , I'm so afraid that if we don't ttc and no second baby happens ill end up resenting him and I know its not his fault ! I think ill be brave and talk to him tommrow , depression is a bitch !! An even worse one than AF lol...

Oh is a real softie ! He had alot go,wrong on him in the past( before he met me of course lol ) he was cheated on with his fiancé and best friend , in a long term relationship again and dumped , his mum was an alcoholic only discover in later life , she dry years now , his sisters LO at 10 months got a high temp had a seizure and was left Brain damaged . He thinks so negatively and is constantly on alert , ie when the phone rings he say " I wonder what's wrong now " he says he is afraid to let himself be happy as when he does something always goes wrong :( HE so needs to change his thinking !!! 

I know he wants another baby and I'm so hoping cbt makes a big difference for him . He doesn't have any major problems currently , his life is really good and he acknowledges that , he just needs to deal with the past and how its left him thinking . And all I can think is BABY , BABY , BABAY , TICK TOCK TICK TOCK "..................


----------



## Oasis717

Oh you poor oh, I can def relate to him as my life from little was just a string of problems same with my mum and the drink, bullied at school for 7 years, then the abusive relationships, its SO tough when so much has gone on and it def does damage you, it has me and I always will be in some ways I think, with the bullying for the rest of my adult life I've cared way too much what people think of me and worry if what I've said was misinterpreted, comes from constantly watching every word you say, I also didn't realise how much damage is done to a child of an alcoholic until I read a book about it and the things they listed as effects of this was like reading word for word if id written how it affected me, my mum was abused by her father resulting in the drinking, unfortunately when I was little and for as long as I remember when she was drunk she would blame me and say over and over I should of saved her, to this day I've got a terrible guilt complex over daft things, I don't think that will ever leave, I've just done my best really and tried to ensure my children never suffered in anyway, my mum would just go on benders if there was a problem so I kept the bullying and abuse to myself. I'm so hoping the CBT helps your oh, it totally changes the way you think, I think it saved me tbh. You're so lovely you're not selfish!!! Not in anyway at all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - I hope the CBT helps him. I don't think you're selfish. And you know he doesn't want to stop trying after what he said the other day. 

Becks - :hugs: You are doing a great job of taking care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks and cry you have made me well up !! I'd be lost without you girls xxxx 
Becks you have been through so much it makes me sad thinking about that little girl :( 
You are no longer that little girl but a smart confident women who is a super mum :) 
And I think your lovely too :) 

Cry your right lol ... He was just in a bad place this week and it made me think is it too much to ask right now . But we only have right now and that's at a push ! 
He went to CBT today and seemed to get alot from it :) its only the begining and the therapist said he thinks he is also suffering from anxiety . Anyway he is going to go every week :) 

Becks its great to hear from someone who has actually benefited from it . Any advice as to how to support him while doing it ? Ask about it ? Just leave him to it ? He told me all about today's so maybe inquiring how it was but not prying is the way to go ! 

AFM : I swear if it wasn't for the 12 negative pregnancy tests I'd be sure I am pregnant ! I'm so emotional , teary and that not me ... Felt nauceous today on and off too ....... And I'm totally wiped out .... Maybe all the wishful thinking has left me with a phantom pregnancy lol......... 

I forgot to order Opk damm , so think ill do without this month as I'm not paying 25 euro for them !!! I'm going to try SEMP without the Opk and guess that ill ov between cd 12-14 .. Risky I know but b'ding every other day from cd 8 and then 3 days straight from cd 12 should cover my bases ......... SEE IM SO BAD I EVEN HAVE A PLAN !!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks to your lovely words Crystal, hope you are OK, lovely to hear from you xxx
Regina you made me well up reading that thank you, it makes me sad too but I just try to concentrate on making sure my children never feel scared or alone or go through anything I did, I think its all you can do xxxxx
I think you're doing exactly the right thing and sound like you're being very supportive and he's talking to you about it which is great, I felt I needed that too for someone to listen, it massively helped me, I remember hanging out my washing one day and just thought I don't want to be here anymore, that really pushed me to go for the CBT and talking to the therapist changed the way I thought about so many things, it really helped me and I'm sure it will help your oh too xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all just wanted to say Hello to everyone.. I am not sure I ovulated this cycle.. my opk looked pos but my temps have been naff :( so fed up!! seems I cant get pregnant anymore :(

Who has bfps? xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi so :) must be a month for not ovulationg FF told me I didn't either but AF came on time but was a bit weird so who knows !!!
Don't think there has been any BFP Since you took a break but we all remain hopeful for next month :) come join the party's:)


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Tanya, it may just be a whacky cycle after your cp, hope all is OK next cycle, Regina may well be right I had pos opks for just hours two days ago but still no rise, wondering if I will o at all! CD 15 today which is when I normally would, we were out all day yest and will be again today so hard to bd at all, great! Not:( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Becks. No time to BD. We can see your chart. :haha: And you already have info for Friday and it's still the middle of the night there, isn't it? Lol.


----------



## crysshae

My 18 yo daughter and oldest sister are near y'all in Ireland for the next couple weeks.


----------



## dancareoi

Closer to Regina as she lives in Ireland

Becks the stress of TTC can play havoc with your body. I know when TTC Caitlin I got OPK that were practically positive that went lighter before going dark again


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know Lisa the opks were supposed to help this month lol! Xxx
Crystal we managed yest despite being out most of the day! And bd at 2.30 am acc to ff is recorded as the next days bd lol, I wish I'd just o already! Arggh, I woke at 6.30 after 4 hours sleep and temp was 36.31, went back to sleep and temp and my normal time of 7.30 was 36.44 but only an hours sleep, guess I use the early one which means no rise! Dh is away tomorrow so I bet I o then and all the bd will be for nothing:( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

When I adjusted the 6.30 temp for one hour ahead it gave me 36.42 and it was 36.44 so I think I'll use my normal time temp but note it was sleep deprived now I'll have to wait til tomorrows temp! Arggh  xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning everyone :) Becks I'm winging it this month no Opk just going to try SMEP this month which starts today :) its how I got pg with Sean . I forgot to order them on time. 
Well I think the batt in my themometer is failing !! I took my temp at 7.00 it was 36.6 !!! Yesterday was 35.8 , took it a second later and it was 35.4 !!!! WFT !!!! New themometer for me from the chemist today !! 

Cry where are your daughters ? Are they on holidays ?


----------



## Oasis717

You know Regina I'm wishing I hadn't bothered with opk! They well stress me out lol. This is the longest wait to o ever.........well since last cycle anyway lol. Yes def get a new thermometer that's crazy! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I bet you'll still be covered. 

Regina - It's my daughter and sister. They are on holiday. My daughter has always wanted to go, and my sister took her for a graduation present. They are staying in Dublin and driving to different places each day for 12 days.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh sounds like great fun :) I hope they have a wonderful time :) if they need anything pm me :) I'd be happy to help


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Regina. :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

A rise at last! xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

A big one at that.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it is! Just in time before dh left this morn xxxx
Google is def not my friend, I've just been looking up getting pregnant age 43 and apparently I've got just a 4% chance each month:( what rubbish odds xxx


----------



## Alien73

Oh Becks, DO NOT read those stats ;). They are as much of a No-No as POAS early, lol....Seriously, many younger couples are giving less than 4% of chances, and you already had a baby at over 40, so I don't think those stats would apply. And that would be naturally, so since there are tons of assisted options, I wouldn't even care about those 4%. Besides, where would be the fun if we weren't here to (hopefully) beat these odds? I am jealous about your post-O temperature surge, lady, that progesterone is going strong, lol :happydance:


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much but still been stalking. Good on the rise, Becks. How is everyone else? Regina - hope your OH is ok and treatment is going well, it is ok to think of yourself sometimes too you know, don't be too hard on yourself. 

Well, I am devastated, had a phonecall off my sister yesterday, my uncle was found dead in his flat, he was 63 and lived on his own, no health problems. I am gutted, he was such a big part of our lives, he had no children so treated me and my sister like his own. My mum (who is the youngest of 7) and him (he was the youngest son) were very close and he used to go to hers every sunday for dinner. she is distraught. he was so good to my son and my niece. waiting for the post mortem to find out how he died. times like this I wish I lived closer to family. also oh got called in to work a day early (was supposed to be on nights tomorrow night) to start night shift tonight so when he got there, he got stood down. I was really pissed off so he is down there in his room and I am here on my own as ds is sleeping out.

so sorry for venting on you ladies but feeling a bit down right now. I really hope you lovely ladies get your bfp very soon, because you really do deserve it. times like this, you look deeper into the meaning of things. xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I'm so sorry to read your sad news , it must have come as quite a shock . Tonight is not a night to be alone . Bad timing for oh to be called to work . Make sure and be extra nice to yourself x 

Becks STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE ! We have evidence on this actually thread that it is possible ! And with the amount of b'ding you do surely your chances increase ;) that 4% is based on old women who only bd once a month ;) lol


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Jo. Praying for you and your family's comfort.

Becks - Easier said than done, but Google is best stepped away from. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Alien73

So sorry to hear Jo, take care of yourself:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I've read on Dr Google that you have 10 % each cycle ! I know I tell you to step away then I think mmmm wonder what the stats are at 41 ( well for another month anyway ) lol....... Giving up on temping this month errrrrrrr I'm not getting much uniterupted sleep and waking at all different times .... So I'm just b'ding , cd 10-15 .


----------



## Oasis717

Apparently at 43 it goes down to just 4%:( really shouldn't have looked! Just keep bd hunni and you will be covered no matter what then! Got my CH today although I do think it was Friday not Thursday! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well my Dr Google says 10 lol.....!! I'm back to work on Thursday can't believe its hear already time has flown !!! Oooh feels like my first day at school !! I'm not sure how I feel about it ... Has to be done but I'm gonna miss Sean 

Got new themometer but gives totally different reading than othe done much higher !! So my chart will look very weird !!!! But gonna go with it .


----------



## Oasis717

Really Regina? I'll take 10 over 4 any day, maybe your old thermometer wasn't giving accurate readings and hopefully the new one will, good luck for Thursday, I'm sure you're gunna miss Sean lots but its great your oh will be looking after him and they can have some special time together  xxxxx
We took Brooklyn up to Casey's (ds nearly 6) school as it is school photo day and they allow siblings in the pic, wasn't sure how Brooklyn would be but he was fantastic and sat lovely with Casey and smiled at the camera, so pleased xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Have fun going back to work Regina. It is so hard to leave them but so good Sean will be with your OH.

I bet those are gonna be some cute pictures Becks.

My scan is in a few hours. :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh cry :) I can't wait for an update . Ill try find the post I was reading Becks but it definetly said 10% . Sure they do IVF with your own eggs up to the age of 45 so the has to be lots of good ones left :)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow Crystal come and let us know quick quick lol!!!!!!! Xxxxx
Thank you Regina, I so so hope that's true, just one more sticky bean pleeeeeasexxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm feeling your pain !! I've serious bump envy even of strangers !!! Was shopping in tescos and found a couple buying newborn stuff ..... I was green !! Lol 
If it ever happens again I'm going to try enjoy and relish every second of it ..............if not i think ill end up a stalker of pregnant people lol


----------



## crysshae

Everything measured perfectly. No answer on gender. Legs were closed and umbilical cord in the way. Going back in 3 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

That's fantastic crystal so pleased all is good!!! Xx
Regina I've got serious bump envy, positive test envy, pregnancy envy!!!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry that is the best news :) were you going mad about the gender !!!!! Just stay team yellow ! If I'm lucky to have another / no PMA when I have another ;) I think I'm staying team yellow this time :)


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I still think it's a girl. Doc kept going back and forth - boy, girl, then realized the umbilical cord was right there - baby was facing us so no bottom shot - to the point my doctor got a little flustered that she couldn't be sure and forgot to give me pictures. Lol. That's when she said come back in 3 weeks so we can check again. Lol. 

Right Regina - WHEN you have another - and Becks too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Its gone quite on here :( please don't let this thread die .... ;) lol one day and I panic lol... Well I'm happy :) OH eventually said it out Loud we are offically TTC yipeeee . 
Well we were trying but he kept saying maybe but tonight I said ok on bnb you have a choice of status what should mine be ???? He laughed and said TTC lol.......


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina I'm here!!!! Sorry been soooo busy today! That's fantastic, I should change mine too xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! That's great Regina!


----------



## Oasis717

You know I know we're supposed to be PMA ladies but I think I'm out, my cycles follow the same pattern every month and after all these months charting I know by about 7 dpo, no symptoms, dry cm, temps dropping and not high enough, I'm really starting to think somethings wrong:( xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

OK so weirdly at 7 (I think 6) dpo I've got brown spotting, never had this before 10/11 dpo, cramps since yest a lot stronger this aft, totally feel like AF is coming! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

And a temp drop. Maybe IB???


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Becks - sounding good to me hun - fingers crossed for you.:hugs:

Just flitting in as I'm very busy at the moment - not only am I having problems with my eldest and of course working I'm also looking after an elderly lady from my village who has finally come out of hospital - but bless her is feeling very weak.:cry:

So I don't mind doing her washing and making her meals/drinks and anything else she needs me to do - she's lovely and always pops round with a jar of homemade jam when she's made some:happydance:

I'm still stalking though ladies :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Alien73

Hi Ladies, just checking in :)

Becks, who knows, but def crossing my fingers!
Garfie, that's sweet of you, I wish there were more people like you!

No way Regina we are letting this thread die, right?!!?

Ok, for me looks like a mysterious cycle too....I am scared it's a CP, got a first verrry faint BFP at 5 dpo at night (odd, I know), a bit more obvious at 7 dpo but no real progression since then, am 10 dpo today :( Still lines though, but so damn difficult to tell as no FRERs in this country, only tests the blue evap-prone Clearblue and some no-name brand but at least that one is pink and shows some faint lines too. No idea about the sensitivity of that one though


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello!
I'm Kellie, 43 with 4 kids. . .3 are pretty grown at 22, 18 and almost 16. . .I had a wonderful surprise baby Jenessa at 42, she's 8 months old now and I'm going through a miscarriage right now. We'll soon be TTC again, as we'd love to give Ness a sibling. I haven't been on BnB in FOREVER but HI Crystal (LOL) and Regina (I was on a Feb thread with you as well!) :)


----------



## Oasis717

I don't know ladies 9 pregnancies and never had ib with any of them! I'm really stumped! Still losing brown cm and cramps on and off xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks !! Every pregnancy is different !! It sounds promising to me ... Wait 2 days and test ;) 

Whitesocfan hi :) I remember you well :) I'm sorry your going through a loss :( hope your minding yourself . Delighted you have found this thread its filled with amazing women ! 
I'm ttc a sibling for Sean now 7.5 months ....


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, sorry that I haven't been on much, things been so busy, I do not stop what with classes and shifts in the gym. But I have been stalking daily. Becks - I really do hope that it is IB, come on little egg, snuggle in there xxxx

DH came home this morning from his night shift but goes back Sunday. Mind you, he is back up Monday night so we can go up to my Uncle's funeral on Tuesday. We come back Weds and then he has to drive back Weds night to do shift Thursday and then back on that night. Crazy all that driving but he couldn't get the full shift off. 

How is everyone?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kellie, I am Jo. Would say that I am not ttc as I have been told I am peri-menopausal and there is nothing the doctors can do - they won't refer me. So resigned myself to this fact and stopped stressing about it. I have had some crazy cycles, my longest was 102 or 103 days. Not sure what is happening with mine this month. My OH works away, he is in the Army so I see him when he is on his 4 days off (he does 4 days on, 4 off, 4 nights, 4 off); however has courses and training days so it is very frustrating. He lives in High Wycombe when he is working. 

Sorry to hear about your loss hun, I really hope that you get some comfort from the lovely ladies on this thread. Always someone to listen xxx


----------



## josie1234

Oh forgot to say everyone, I got my tattoo finished on Thursday. oh my, it was painful this time. It was the shading. Horrendous. I was there 4 hours. So in total it has been 9 hours in 2 sittings. But I do love it. I will try to post pic but excuse the nakedness


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo would love to see a photo of the finished product :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, I'm still here, stalking!!

Regina, TTC officially - whoo hoo.

Becks, big hugs, PMA xxx

Jo, looking forward to seeing picture.

Hi to everyone else xx

Kellie, welcome. So sorry you are going through a loss, but we are all right here for you to help you in any way we can with your TTC journey.


----------



## Left wonderin

So happy I enticed you all out of hiding ;) lol.....xxx


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Woo hoo at u officially ttc xx


----------



## crysshae

Hi Kellie. I'm so glad you found this thread and happy to hear you are going to TTC. All of the ladies here are wonderful. How are you feeling today? 

Jo - Looking forward to seeing your tattoo.

Becks - Time will tell. Fingers crossed. 

Fi - I hope this is it for you. 10 dpo usually doesn't bring a very dark line.


----------



## Oasis717

Feeling pretty low, AF came this morn giving me a 6 day lp this cycle, I think in all my years of AF I've never had that so I don't think its good and its obviously a sign things are changing, if I was scared it was too late before I'm def more scared now:( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Stupid question maybe but are you sure its AF ? Maybe your temps are a bit off and you ov a bit earlier than you thought ? Or maybe its just a wacky cycle ?


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Regina, well as sure as I can be! It started with the brown cm and this morning is bright red and light flow, so I'm assuming together with my temp drop its AF, I don't think I o earlier going by the temps, feel pretty crap, stupid me got my hopes up it was ib:( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

OK so had to change data back to spotting as since leaving the bathroom just spotting brown so until I get full flow I'll have to say spotting, just sadly waiting for AF now:( xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hope you are wrong Becks and AF stays away
See what temps are over next couple of days.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo but i know im out again and not expecting anything I find this so hard sometimes:( hope you get some CH soon  xxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw hun I know it's tough trying to stay positive. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 

Crystal, I think the worst is over. . .feeling better today than I have all week. I saw the doctor this morning, she ordered an ultrasound and told me I should wait 2 cycles before trying again. Eh. . .I'll probably wait one because of my age. I spoke to a nurse at the health department the other day who told me I needed to wait 6 months before trying again. Really? I'm 43. SMH! LOL

I'm just ready for everything to be over and move on to the next stage, whatever that ends up to be I suppose. 

<3 to you all!


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I'm sorry you're having a confusing time. I hope things become more clear soon. Did you ever try any supplements?

Kellie - I'm glad it's moving along quickly for you. My doc told me to wait one cycle, and that's what most say. I'd think you'd be okay with 1 cycle if that's what you decide.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Kellie, yes they normally say wait. But impatient me, didn't. But it didn't matter anyway as no joy on ttc. 6 months is a long time when time is not on your side.


----------



## Left wonderin

I was told wait too but didn't . I'm one to break the rules ;) 
Becks I really don't want to give false hope but I don't think your out yet . My ib was on cd 9/10 lasted 4 days was red and brown . I even put a tampon in !!! Whatever it turns out to be I hope you get an answer soon as not knowing what's going on is the worst ! 
Well I survived my first two days back at work ! Looking forward to the weekend now :)


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Regina I'm sorry I forgot you were going back how was it? Bet you couldnt wait to see Sean after:) how did oh get on? Xxxxx I dunno hun thank you for being so positive I still think I'm out cause my temps are so bad but then Brooklyn has been up the last two nights for two hours, I think he's having a growth spurt it always disrupts his sleep, he's saying more now was that for what is that but its like all one word and he can walk the length of our front room now too! Xxxxlooks like o on CD 13 for you! Xx
Crystal I never did get round to taking anything I think I will def get b6 though xx
Kellie I'm so sorry I missed your post, welcome, I hope you're OK xxx
Jo how is work and training going are you still super busy? Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ya would think cd 13 but ff not giving me ch even with temp rises !!! Still sayin I'm waiting for ov WTF !! How cute is Brooklyn !! Whatsthatfor lol .......... OH is REALLY enjoying his time with Sean ! It helped that Sean said dada for the first time ;) he is loving spending time with him as tbh he didn't get a look in with him when I'm around lol....


----------



## Left wonderin

And yesterday I came home to flowers for finishing my first week :) what's seldom is wonderful ;)


----------



## josie1234

Regina glad that work was ok it does make you appreciate I ate your home time with family more. How lovely that the boys are getting quality time and you got flowers. Enjoy your weekend xx

Becks Brooklyn sure sounds cute and so clever. It is confusing when you don't know what is happening. You just want to know one way or the other. Waiting is a nightmare. But I really hope it is positive news for you. Yes super busy. And getting busier. No wonder I am shattered. Got a few ladies interested in personal training so just trying to organise that and also taster sessions at someone's work. On top of everything else. But hey ho, keeps me out of trouble. 

I can't post pic of tattoo as file is too large so need to do it on laptop. 

How is everyone else, sorry I don't mention everyone but I am on phone so can't look back on thread. Hope you are all ok and have a lovely weekend. I am off to see step - granddaughter today. Only second time we have seen her. Going for birthday meal with step - daughter in law. Will be nice. Shame OH ex wife will be there!!! Lol


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say.....what is going on with my chart?


----------



## Oasis717

Jo that's great what a fab job personal trainer and so satisfying to see someone reach their goal and know you helped! I need you lol.  I'm dying to see your tat! Get on that laptop lol xxxx
Regina that's brill and flowers, lovely how lovely Sean said Dada too, such special times, AFM the spotting is all but gone, temps too low for me too be at all hopeful, have no idea what caused that mid cycle spotting but as I had a pure cancerous lump removed from my cervix in my 20's I'm now worry about the C word:( I need to book a smear after AF xxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Glad work wasn't too bad and your OH and Sean are enjoying their time. FF won't give you CH because there weren't 3 temps the days before your temp rise. You'll have to change your method or add the CH most likely. 

Becks - I too hope this is a positive turnout for you. 

Jo - Hope you're enjoying being busy and not stressed. Looking forward to seeing your tattoo. 

Kellie - How are you today?


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh thanks cry for the info can I add in temps for those days ? Make Ones up ?


----------



## crysshae

Yes, it works if you do that.


----------



## josie1234

Hi

I hope this pic loads
 



Attached Files:







jo 2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## josie1234

Another pic of tattoo, excuse nakedness
 



Attached Files:







Jo 3.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

This is my OH and grand-daughter Emerald. Lovely pic. xx
 



Attached Files:







Tom and Emerald.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soanxious

Wow Jo.. amazing body and tattoo xx

Hi everyone how are you all.. will try n read back some pages... 

AF has me im in agony! :(


----------



## Soanxious

Glad everyone is well.. jo sorry to hear about your uncle... lovely seeing the bumps...

I dont think I ov last cycle.. I see my GP monday so I am going to ask for a day 21 test this cycle. and a referral back to my consultant.. I want a D&C I think to start me off all clean and fresh and wait a cycle before I ttc again.. x


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tania

Sorry that AF is so painful. I hope that you get answers from your test. How are things at home, I am not sure if I have missed some posts. I know that things were a bit stressful before when your DD moved in. Hope she is ok and getting sorted.

Thank you for the nice comments, I love my tattoo, the detail is fab. Not sure if you can see the dotwork in the pics. The guy is very talented. It is a whopper but hey why do things in half measures. Also thanks about the body x Mu uncles funeral is Tuesday, still shocked about it. They have sent away samples from heart and lungs as not sure how he died. Takes 3 weeks for results. Have you been up to anything at weekend?


----------



## Oasis717

Jo its absolutely beautiful and what an amazing body you have I wish I did lol xxxxalso such a lovely pic of your oh and Emerald, adorable. Xxxx
Tanya I am sorry I think I'll be going to the doctors myself as I've been spotting since 6dpo, temp was up this morning and it was freezing last night, odd xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly !! In green Jo !! Forget the tattoo what an AMAZING body you have !!! I'm well jell lol, but the tattoo is very impressive too :) 

Becks weird or what ??? I've two suggestions ... Could it be you only ov now ? And it was ov bleeding ? Or could it be that it was in fact a implantation dip and ib and now temps are rising ?? ...... Mmm I wonder ??

Jo sorry about the painful AF what does the 21 day test tell you ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina but I think its just a random temp, I bleed red everyday when I go to the loo in the morning (sorry if tmi lol) then its brown the rest of the day and that's what happens right before AF but weird its been doing it since 6 dpo, everything I've read since says hormonal imbalance or premenopausal so I don't think its a good thing:( xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

It could be break through bleeding from low progesterone ? And there is no such thing as tmi on here ;) lol


----------



## josie1234

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I do try and work hard as I want to lead by example but my diet could do with being better. I have noticed a change in body since I started in new gym and using more weights. Doesn't make you bulky, tones you, increases metabolism. If you look on my middle flower on tattoo, I have a petal come off and that is for my little angel xxx

Becks i do not know what is happening with your cycle but hoping things become clearer in next few days or when you see doctor. Big hugs xx

Regina - how are things with you? Think we are due another pic of Sean. Would be lovely to see pic.

Tania - hope you are ok.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies no bleeding at all today but zero symptoms so not expecting anything, the only tests I had were two pound shop test from missed AF so not at all sensitive first one this morn had v v faint line but second this aft had nothing! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks afternoon pee would be no good ! Jo I love the fallen petal its so special x think we need a current pic of all our rainbows :) AFM 4dpo zero sense of a BFP ! I think I KNOW I'm out already ! I can't believe how relaxed I am about it !!! Tis week anyway LOl wait till near mid week next week ill be a bundle of nerves ! I'm not testing early either so not till day AF is due ;)


----------



## Oasis717

My fmu usually gives rubbish lines lol, would have been an evap! Yes I must put a pic of Brooklyn on soon, he's one on the 18th! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya... my af is easing pain wise but still very heavy :(

Day 21 test is the progesterone test that tells you if you have ovulated..

Becks I hope they can put your mind at peace when you enquire about what is going on, any consolation my OH neice has been having similar with daily spotting etc and she had tons of tests and all clear.. and she is in early 20's.. sometimes these things just happen they said.

Jo the petal falling off is such a precious thing to do :)

Regina.. 4dpo!! lol its nowhere near implanting yet.. give it a chance ;)

my nag of a daughter is still at home with me... she is back in work.. but when she is home I escape to work or down OH's place lol


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya I hope its not anything bad:( back to spotting pink and cramps so AF 1/2 days away I think xxxx


----------



## crysshae

When my cycle started acting strange, I began taking Vitex (chaste berry). It helped a lot. I got pregnant with this LO 2 cycles later. 

It seems like you could have a lot of estrogen with how many days of fertile CM you have. Vitex has no hormones. It works on your pituitary to get it to balance your hormones appropriately. I started taking 50 mg B6 at the same time to help with boosting my progesterone.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh cry half way there :) how exciting !!! 5 DPO here tick tock ......................


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal thanks so much I was thinking of getting 50mg b6 and I was reading about vitex today, I think I def have too many green boxes, think I must get some, hope it works for me too xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope so! Vitex is really cheap too. I bought 3 bottles for $10 or $15 on Amazon. 

You have to take it on an empty stomach in the morning 30 minutes before you eat to get the most out of it. 1000 mg is a perfect dose. My capsules were 400 mg, so I took 800 mg one day and 1200 mg the next. 

I continued taking it after my BFP and weaned myself down every 2 weeks until 12 weeks.


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal that's lovely thank you I'm getting some today! Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh now I have to go google it ;) lol.......


----------



## Left wonderin

One of the girls in work told me she is pg today . I was pg with her when I had my loss , that was tough seeing her pregnancy progress . I'm hoping its a sign for a BFP for me ;) lol.... 6dpo .... Tick tock ...


----------



## Snsnsn

I had a missed miscarriage 4 days ago. Complete shock had ERPC today. Feeling devasted and can't stop crying. I want to start TTC ASAP so waiting for AF to return then will try again but if she's not returned within 2 months I will start then & see doc. I'm 41 and can't be hanging about!


----------



## Oasis717

Sn I'm so very sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sn - I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dancareoi

Sn, so so sorry for your loss. Bigs hugs coming your way.
I've found that after having a D&C I waited for 1 Af, then TTC and got pg straight away and had 2 healthy rainbows. 

I was 41 when I got pg with my 13 month old, so you still have time xx


----------



## garfie

Sn - BIG :hugs: hun - so sorry for your loss:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Sn - so sorry for your loss. Big hugs. This thread proves that there is hope and we know what you are going through. It is tough but I really hope you get your rainbow. We are here for you and hopefully you will get some slight comfort from this thread, some lovely ladies on here. xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Snsnsn I'm so so sorry to read your sad news . I lost a LO with mmc at 12 weeks and can understand your shock and sadness . All of the wonderful women on here can and are such super support in the journey towards motherhood :) I'm 41 well for at least another 3 weeks then 42 I'm trying for no # 2 has no 1 at 41 so there is oooodles of hope and time :) 

AFM I am so chuffed with myself picked up a maybe baby fern test kit for ...... 1 euro !!!!! Brand new chemist closing down selling everything for a euro ! I spent a fortune lol..... Can't wait to try it ...... 7dpo ..... Think I'm having cramping but could just be my imagination lol..... If I get a BFP this cycle my kit is up for grabs , ill post it :) pleeeeeeeeeese .....


----------



## crysshae

Great deal, Regina. Hope you don't have to use it.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hope you never get to use it Regina lol. Could that be an implantation dip today!!!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hard to get a decent pic of Brooklyn walking he's so fast lol but here he is. He walks all the time now and doesn't crawl much anymore! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Oasis717

And with my 13 year old Georgia xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Oasis717

So annoying first one is wrong way round lol. Did a home fsh test which was negative. Hoping that's good xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks Brooklyn is absolutly gorgeous I love his hair !!! Your daughter is going to be a heart breaker !!! What beautiful children you have no wonder you want another ;) what's a fhs test and what does it tell you ???


----------



## Left wonderin

As for my temp don't think so ... I always dip on day 6 , think I'm out this month not a symptom in the world !! On the bright side ill get to use my microscope ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol its got really long hasn't it! He's changed so much in the last couple of months and thankyou, they are gorgeous xx its a test for follicle stimulating hormone, high levels are linked with Premenopause or fertility problems, its something they'd test with blood tests if you went to the doctor but you can buy home testing kits which are like pregnancy testing kits using urine, mine was completely negative although I'm CD 4 today and I should of done it yesterday on CD 3! I got mine off eBay xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh interesting !! Are they expensive ? I might be a copy cat lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

DIY fertility testing I love it :)


----------



## crysshae

He's so cute, and she's beautiful. Yay for a negative FSH test!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina xxx
Thanks Crystal


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo just had a phone call to say I've been accepted for the latest clear blue fertility trial, how exciting!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Oohhhh that sounds exciting Becks
What does it involve and did you apply for it?


----------



## Oasis717

There's a thread about it in trying to conceive on here but I applied a couple of months ago and it was closed so I reapplied just a few days ago and got the call today just Google clear blue fertility trial, you have to fill in a diary and send samples in I think! Plus you get given the clear blue ovulation tests and I think the pregnancy tests too from what I can gather, its all free post too, I'm quite excited! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Clearblue_Trial_application 
This is the link xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

That's odd I've tried twice to post the link to the trial but it keeps saying a moderator needs to approve the post! Xxx I think you only get the ovulation detector not hpt tests from what I've read since though but still, exciting xxx


----------



## josie1234

So exciting and saves money too lol. I am excited for you


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh I love free stuff ;) I tried before but its only for the uk . Us Irish girls don't get the freebies :( 9 DPO .... Trying not to SS soooo hard , its easy as I have none lol......


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies Regina it could be your month with no symptoms you never know! AF leaving the building thankfully xxx


----------



## josie1234

Regina keeping fingers crossed. Becks forgot to say, Brooklyn is so cute and certainly growing up. Your daughter is gorgeous.


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning ladies I'm getting impatient now !! Not testing is hard , think the not knowing is even harder than bfn !! Im staying strong though!! Not testing till Friday AF should be a day late then ..... Or she will arrive on Thursday .the weekends mean sooo much more when your in work !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Jo xxxxx
Regina good luck you never know! Xxx
I got my forms for the Clearblue trial today, you get an ovulation product plus pregnancy tests! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's great, Becks! 

Fingers crossed Regina!


----------



## Oasis717

They're so dear I don't mind getting some freebies lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Right! How long do you get to participate? Of course hopefully you'll get your BFP this month and not be able to participate for long.


----------



## Oasis717

Wouldn't that be amazing I've got pregnant twice on the third cycle since we started TTC after Brooklyn and its the third cycle this month! Course I need to get a sticky bean though:( its a month long and you have to take a wee sample everyday and fill in a diary, about 10 mins a day, I'm hoping I never get to take part but tbh loosing a bit of hope after all these months. I'm 43 next month:( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I know what you mean, but it took me 18 months from starting supplements and 15 months from beginning to try (and changing up and adding supplements) and lots and lots of prayer before I got this little one.


----------



## josie1234

Stay strong Regina

Be positive Becks. 3rd month could be the one. Freebies are good. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Left wonderin

Poor Sean cutting 2 teeth he is not impressed !!! Neither is his mum ;) lol


----------



## Oasis717

Did it really take that long Crystal, wow, perhaps all is not lost for me then, I'm so glad you have this lo xxxx
Thanks Jo trying to be positive! Xx
Poor Sean Regina, Brooklyn has eight teeth now and seems to be forever cutting a new one! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok girls should I test ? 11dpo ... I am driving myself nuts !! 99% that I'm out but think I need to confirm it and move on ........ But then I said I wouldn't !! Maybe in the am with fmu .. I need to pick up a test of two first lol...


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo Regina I'd love to say don't test but I love looking at tests so test!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Regina - test test test:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I found one ic left from my last batch ....... It's calling me !!! In the am me thinks ! I'd be SHOCKED beyond belief if its not a BFN !


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh I'm playing with my saliva microscope . Not supposed to be ferns now but I think I see them ??????


----------



## Oasis717

What does that mean Regina? Have you tested? Not like I'm waiting or anything lol xxxx


----------



## garfie

Regina - It's AM (Even in Ireland):haha:

Wakey wakey!!!!!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yes Regina have you tested!!xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Regina we are all sat on tenterhooks


----------



## garfie

Come on Regina - I need some good news :happydance::happydance:

I had a :bfp: last Wednesday (HCG 7) but it wasn't meant to be - tests got lighter and finally today I started bleeding.

Now that will be 7 m/cs:cry:

So come on we are all waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Fi

Big hugs for you, are you getting any more tests/advice from doctors? 

Regina - ???

AFM - CD 24 and looks like no o so prob be another long cycle. We will see. But to be honest, really blasé about it all now as not expecting any news or BFP's anymore. Not wasting my time, energy or money on tests, supplements etc. What will be will be. Getting on with my life. I know it sounds hard but in a better place for it, without all of the stress. OH went back again today so won't see him now until 21st or 22nd. Weather rubbish here, rain all night and today.


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I really really hope that just when you least expect it you get that surprise bfp but I completely understand and I'm really glad for you that you have such a great attitude to it all as you're so lovely and id hate for you to be upset xxxxxxx
Fi I'm so very very sorry I saw your chart this morning and was going to message you but I didn't want to upset you, how are you feeling, daft question I know xxx
Regina where are you xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

beautiful photos Becks... 

I stopped most of my supplements and just stuck to conceive plus and folic acid. I need more now. I have vitex here

Fi I am ever so sorry to hear about your loss again sweetheart (hugs) xx

Regina... everyone seems to be waiting.. ;)

AFM just ttc... not getting far :( just hope I ov.


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Tanya! Lovely to hear from you and thank you hope you do o! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Im just wondering how long do I keep trying, I am hoping to get a new office based job soon, I have lost over a stone in weight with doggie work and feeling glam when we pop out, but im still broody..

I lost my 1st baby it will be a year Monday... but Saturday is my sons 15th B.day and my Granddaughters 1st Birthday, I had started losing my baby the day she was born... so its a tough weekend ahead.. and this is my fertile week, I have mixed emotions... (roller coaster here I go again)

Just hope we all get some good news soon and catch up with the bumpies in this group..

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry ladies had to rush out to work this am and was on the road so no internt access . Nothing exciting to report anyway as expected BFN stark white not even an indentation !!! She better arrive on time now so I can get on with it !!! 

Fi:hugs: I'm so sorry did you tell oh ? Is there any reason for your mc :shrug: or is it just our old eggies ?? 

Jo its great your in such a great place like Becks I hope one day out of thE blue a BFP pops up :happydance: lady your not out till the fat lady sings :)

I'm ok always a bit disappointed when ya see a BFN but he ho onto November and using my new toy !! Plus orderd some Opk and some DIY fertility tests his n hers lol..... Blame Becks :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry to hear its a bfn... :(

his n hers diy fertility tests.. tell me more ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks put me onto them ! Found them in the chemist for a tenner . Its a sperm analysis / Fsh Tester . They sell them on line too .... Who needs FS when we have Becks ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Haha see I have my uses ladies lol!!! Xxxsorry bout that damned bfn, god I hate stark white! But yes onwards we go its not Xmas yet! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Regina - Apart from the obvious how do you carry out the sa? does he just go in a pot and you send it off - or is it a bit more complex?

Sorry about the BFN :growlmad:

Becks - Have you tested your FSH or are you still waiting for the results?

So - Why are you thinking you're not ovulating?

AFM - How bad are these cramps? - I can't believe how early this loss is and these are the worse cramps ever - now I know how a boy feels to be kicked in his [email protected]@@@ cos I sure as hell feel like Ive been kicked down below I feel all bruised (weird):cry:

Love to everyone else

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Aw sorry Fi:( luckily my two cp,'s weren't much different from a heavy period but my two later losses were horrendous and so v painful:( I did a home test for FSH and it was negative, there was barely a test line there! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope Fi don't think you send it anywhere ! Think its all dne at home ;) going to get my rst kit on Thursday so ill give you the details then ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Today is the world wide national misscarraige day . All our angels are remembered xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

That bought tears to my eyes xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Its beautiful isnt it ? A weird thing happened to me today which brought tears to my eyes ! Was in Sean's room folding his clothes after wash and spotted something out of the corner of my eye near the wardrobe ... Went to see what it was , opened the wardrobe and a butterfly flew out , landed on my sholder for a second then flew out the window . Just before I got pg with Sean I saw a few in the house . For some reason that butterfly was significant and made me cry???? . Later I was thinking and realised that around now two years ago my first LO was conceived . Its on my mind as I'm thinking will I skip ttc this month as the dates are almost identical to my first pg , on the other hand it might be lucky .i don't usually cry at incects !!!! Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

And then I see this on fb !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josie1234

That is so lovely. Regina, that is definitely some sort of sign. Fingers crossed.


----------



## josie1234

Fi, so sorry that you are going through this. You really deserve some happiness and that rainbow. Big hugs. Hope you are ok and know that we are here for you xxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks Josie :hugs:

Regina - where is todays temperature - you can't leave us hanging:haha:

AFM - Yesterday was a very emotional day (as for all of us with angel babies) last year I had 5 candles lit and this year it was 7:cry:

So as not to clog up here I have put my thoughts and feelings in my journal and I swear I could see two flames on my last candle :dohh:

Regina - I remember your butterfly story - fingers crossed for you hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I am absolutely terrible, so emotional and not just when AF is due, that made me cry, how beautiful, I was out walking last week thinking will I ever be pregnant and on the floor once again was the name we'd call our daughter if we had one, I'm now starting to think perhaps its not for the future but one of our lo's lost, either that or a really odd coincedence as both times I was thinking about being pregnant! Who knows. Started opks yest and half positive today so just depends his long it takes to be a full positive xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi all... aww sad time when we all sit n think about the LO's we lost :cry:

It will be a year since I lost my 1st baby on monday.. day after my Granddaughters 1st Birthday... x

Sorry Fi it's hurting so much.. 3 of mine we VERY bad considering I was so early. :(

Well I seem to be ok now back on track.. This is my ovulation test.. Wednesday Morning Top, wednesday night 11pm Middle, Thursday SMU bottom

I had very painful ovulation pain yesterday and had to take paracetamol and and then last night it stung so badly then felt a POP! then it sizzled... now its just stinging now and again.

Hope everyone gets some good news xxx
 



Attached Files:







ovulationoctober2014.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

What a lovely story and picture Regina. I hope the butterfly is a very good sign for you. 

Becks - I hope the name is a very good sign for you too. 

I'm so sorry we all have to remember losing little ones. I pray everyone has their rainbow babies soon. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi didn't temp this am ! I'm out ! Bfn on cd 12 remember .. AF should be here today no sign yet but reckon will be here by tommrow at the latest . My temping al ALL over the place right now so ignore them lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

She arrived this am so I treated myself to 60 Opk and 10 hcg tests :) I'm gonna poas twice a day from cd 6 11am and 2pm ... :)


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry to hear your news again Fi xx

Happy birthday Brooklyn xx


----------



## Soanxious

Just popping by to say good luck to all.

I won't be coming back.. its all changed here... bye x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, we took Brooklyn to London and had a fabulous day! Xxx
Tanya do you mean its all changed with you or all changed on here? I'm so sorry to hear that and I hope you don't leave xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Got my first positive opk tonight CD 14, yay xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141019_214157~2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dancareoi

Glad you had a good day Becks.

Now stop reading this and go BD, you could fit 4 or 5 in tonight if you really get going!! :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa, nope it was 3 today v hard at weekends!!! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Yes Becks get yourself off here and get BD ing lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Hee hee you ladies are funny neg opk now so really hoping o is CD 15 as the last three cycles xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies :) sorry I was MIA ! Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROOKLYN xxxxxx the big 1 :) 
Hope you had a wonderful birthday :) 

Becks yahooooo for Opk+ and seems your cycles are so regular !! Everything crossed for you this cycle :) Jo what you been up to ?? LISA ? Any news with you ? How is your beautiful baby girl ? Lisa 10 times might be a bit much for our Becks but 3-4 not even an effort ;) lol

AFM was supposed to go out on sat night with oh for first time since Sean arrived , guess what I put Sean to bed at 7.45 and went out cold :dohh: Oh cancelled the babysitter and I slept all the way through till morning :haha: working and juggling it all caught up on me :haha:

I'm now afraid I'm going to turn into a vitamin :haha: I'm taking cq-10 , B complex , 1000mg omega 3 and pre natal !! I'm a pill popper :wacko: 
I'm expecting one GIANT super egg this month :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thanks Regina and I wish I was taking all those I STILL haven't gotten around to getting anything, we are so super busy all the time it completely goes out of my head! No rise this morn but a drop and the most ewmc so far today so I'm thinking today yes at least I am quite regular I guess I have that going for me, we managed 3 times yest (was out most of the day) going for 4 today! Ha xxxxxoh and every night after Brooklyn goes to sleep we put the tele on then promptly fall asleep!! Xx


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, I wonder if I might join you?

Im Lou, Im 42 (yikes!) and just recently has a MC at 12 weeks (blighted ovum) I have one little girl who is almost 2 and we would really like a brother or sister for her.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Lou I've spoken to you briefly on another thread, welcome I'm Becks 42 but 43 next month (double yikes!) I'm very sorry for your loss, I had two losses before Brooklyn now one years old at 12 and 11 weeks and we have been trying for the last 10 months, in that time I've had two chemical pregnancies so I know my body can still get pregnant its just getting a sticky bean, there are some lovely ladies on this thread, wishing you lots of luck xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and huge congrats on your weight loss! I've lost one and a half stone  but still have another 2 stone to go xxx


----------



## purplelou

Hi Becks :hi: yes I remember you xx

I had two losses before my daughter, but yes, it gives me hope that I did carry my little girl and all was well x

good luck to you too lovely xx


ohh and thank you on the weight loss thing...still got a way to go for sure, but I feel quite motivated and it can only help :)


----------



## purplelou

Ohh and Brooklyn is gorgeous!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lou he is gorgeous I've got a way to go with my weight too but its a good start anyway! We've both had losses then our rainbows so with lots of luck we can get our sticky beans again, are you temping, opks? What's the plan xxxx


----------



## purplelou

I tried temping after my little girl, but her sleep has always been quite erratic so the temps were all over the place.
I was in a clinical trial with clearblue after, supplying urine samples for them and they gave me a whole bunch of their digi opks. I did get pregnant using those, so I think I goingto try them again.
I may try temping again if there seems to be any pattern with LOs sleep lol!

how about you becks?


----------



## Oasis717

Yes sometimes Brooklyn wakes me up but its not often so I do temp, I couldn't not know when I ovulate or if there's a problem with lp etc so I find it really helpful, I had a pos opk two days ago and I'm hoping o is today, I was accepted onto clear blue but haven't heard back since sending my forms back so will give them a call I think xxx


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone. DH and I had a weekend to ourselves and doctor's appointment yesterday, so I haven't been on in a few days. 

Purple - I'm sorry for your loss. This is a great group!

Becks - I bet today is the day. Sounds like you've definitely got it covered. 
Happy late birthday to Brooklyn.

Regina - Sorry AF got you and your night out didn't work out. Sounds like you needed sleep. Maybe y'all can have a night out closer to O time when you're feeling more frisky. :haha:

Fi - How are you doing?

AFM - My doctor thinks I have placenta previa, so I have to see a specialist on the 31st for an ultrasound. Baby is doing well. Had its back to us this time so still not a good bottom shot. Doctor thinks it's a boy, but I'm not convinced yet. It doesn't look like any of the other boys' scans did, and she kept getting the umbilical cord confused for "something" last time. This time, she was more worried about the placenta, and her scan is not very clear. Maybe the specialist's ultrasound will be more clear and they'll be nice enough to double check for us.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone:hi::hi: . Purple you are sooo welcome :) this is the best thread on bnb by far :happydance: such an AMAZING group of ladies :hugs: and a really lucky thread too :) I'm 41 ( well at least till the 4th of November :winkwink: lol...

I've no 1 who is now 8 months and this will be my 4th cycle ttc no2 . I've regular cycles , temp and Opk. I've also stated taking LOADS of vitamins :) looking forward to getting to know you along our journey :) I'm really excited to see those BFP roll in ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I really hope all is OK and you don't have placenta previa, I'm really glad the scan was good and the baby is well xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry my sister had placenta pre , it didn't budge an inch and covered her whole neck of the womb . Not a chance of baby coming out that way !! She had planned c section at 38 weeks . She was told they would keep an eye on it as it may move . Hoping your next ultra sound gives you clarification and you can find out for sure if your team blue ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Why isn't it morning yet so I can see if I o lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm guessing you did !! AF since she returned pp is really light and lasts only 2 full days then spotting for 2 days and gone . I used to have 5 days of bleeding ???? Is this ok do you think ?


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Regina. As long as baby is okay, I'm okay with a C-section. It's good to know your sister had no issues and kept baby in until 38 weeks. Would be strange to have a C-section on my 7th child and delivering twins vaginally. Lol. The doctor checked my cervix and said it's long and closed, so that's good. She told me to drink lots of water to keep BH and contractions away. 

How long have you been taking fish oil? It lightened my cycle the first few months after I started taking it. 

Lol Becks. I bet you did O.


----------



## Left wonderin

Only started on fish oil this week . Since they returned after last pg they have been light . Hope my lining thick enough !! Fish oil supposed to thicken it !


----------



## Oasis717

Regina it took a full 6 months for my cycles to settle after Brooklyn and they aren't as heavy as before really either, what worries me is this spotting and my lp I really must get some b6 even if I don't get anything else!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

I got some b complex in holland and Barrett for 8 euro but then was shopping in ALDI and they have one a b complex for 1euro !!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Lou, sorry for your loss and welcome to our thread. You're in a good place here. Where in West Midlands are you?

These lovely ladies were here for my TTC journey after 2 losses at 17 weeks and 9 weeks. I was 43 in August and my rainbow is 13 1/2 months now.

Crystal, sounds like your being looked after. Have any of your others been sections?

Hi to everyone else. 

Caitlin is gradually finding her feet. She had started doing about 3 or 4 little steps, but the last week she'd stopped bothering, but started again at the weekend. She did about 13 steps tonight.

Funny watching her though, looks like she's had about 10 pints!


----------



## crysshae

Nope. If I do need a C, this will be my first. 

Lol. I bet Caitlin looks adorable doing her drunk walk.


----------



## Oasis717

I know Brooklyn holds his hands up by his head for balance lol so funny, yay for Caitlin walking!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

A good rise this morning hoping o was definitely yesterday, I changed CD 1 as it was so light it was more spotting and I've been in two minds whether to count as CD 1 or not and it couldn't be counted as proper flow plus my temp didn't nose dive til the next day making yesterday CD 15, at least that's the fourth month I've o on CD 15 xxx


----------



## purplelou

crysshae said:


> Hi everyone. DH and I had a weekend to ourselves and doctor's appointment yesterday, so I haven't been on in a few days.
> 
> Purple - I'm sorry for your loss. This is a great group!
> 
> Becks - I bet today is the day. Sounds like you've definitely got it covered.
> Happy late birthday to Brooklyn.
> 
> Regina - Sorry AF got you and your night out didn't work out. Sounds like you needed sleep. Maybe y'all can have a night out closer to O time when you're feeling more frisky. :haha:
> 
> Fi - How are you doing?
> 
> AFM - My doctor thinks I have placenta previa, so I have to see a specialist on the 31st for an ultrasound. Baby is doing well. Had its back to us this time so still not a good bottom shot. Doctor thinks it's a boy, but I'm not convinced yet. It doesn't look like any of the other boys' scans did, and she kept getting the umbilical cord confused for "something" last time. This time, she was more worried about the placenta, and her scan is not very clear. Maybe the specialist's ultrasound will be more clear and they'll be nice enough to double check for us.

Hi Crysshae :)
thank you for the welcome x
I hope you dont have placenta previa, keeping fingers crossed that your next scan is better. I had a c section and it really was ok :)



Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone:hi::hi: . Purple you are sooo welcome :) this is the best thread on bnb by far :happydance: such an AMAZING group of ladies :hugs: and a really lucky thread too :) I'm 41 ( well at least till the 4th of November :winkwink: lol...
> 
> I've no 1 who is now 8 months and this will be my 4th cycle ttc no2 . I've regular cycles , temp and Opk. I've also stated taking LOADS of vitamins :) looking forward to getting to know you along our journey :) I'm really excited to see those BFP roll in ;)

Hi there :) thank you for the lovely welcome! :hugs:
have you a little boy or little girl?




Left wonderin said:


> I'm guessing you did !! AF since she returned pp is really light and lasts only 2 full days then spotting for 2 days and gone . I used to have 5 days of bleeding ???? Is this ok do you think ?

my cycle PP (after I stopped BFing) was also light and short :flower:



dancareoi said:


> Hi Lou, sorry for your loss and welcome to our thread. You're in a good place here. Where in West Midlands are you?
> 
> These lovely ladies were here for my TTC journey after 2 losses at 17 weeks and 9 weeks. I was 43 in August and my rainbow is 13 1/2 months now.
> 
> Crystal, sounds like your being looked after. Have any of your others been sections?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> Caitlin is gradually finding her feet. She had started doing about 3 or 4 little steps, but the last week she'd stopped bothering, but started again at the weekend. She did about 13 steps tonight.
> 
> Funny watching her though, looks like she's had about 10 pints!

Hi Dancareoi, thank you for the lovely welcome too!
so so pleased you got your rainbow x
Im in Wolverhampton (although Im originally from Essex)
lovely when little ones start walking! - but of course thats when all the trouble starts :winkwink: as they dont stay put for 2 seconds!


----------



## purplelou

Becks, sounds like you have a nice regular cycle there, yay for Oving !

also yes give clearblue a call and chase them, I would.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lou and I need to find the letter lol and will give them a ring perhaps they never got my forms back? Brooklyn is much naughtier now he can reach more! If I've pulled him away from the cupboard under our fish tank once I've done it a hundred times, plus he can reach windowsills and picture frames too! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141022_124136.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## purplelou

Becks - itll be one of these numbers I think (i looked it up on my phone)
01234 835359 or 01234 835392

gosh - Brooklyn is adorable!

My Little girl is called Lana, she is 2 on 10/11 (time goes wayyy too fast!)
this is Lana (being munched by a goat)
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/imagejpg6_zpse14b1ee3.jpg

Hope this is too huge x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Lou what a beautiful picture, she's absolutely adorable xxx thank you for the numbers ive found out why its because they now won't let you talk about the trial on any social media sites and you have to sign a new consent form which of course they haven't sent me! Xx


----------



## crysshae

How did they find out you talked about it?

Brooklyn is handsome as ever. 

Lou - Thank you. Lana is adorable!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal xxx Lol they haven't its just I think they must of noticed people are talking on websites and now they make everyone sign this new form which is a new thing, that had me laughing about clear blue spies on b n b!!! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hehehe shhhhhhhh the spies are here ;) purple I have a little boy Sean :) your daughter is beautiful very brave lol..... 

Dance the trouble is coming . Walking !!!! Lol..... Get those runners on lol.... Becks nice temp rise :) my doc said to count first day of flow as cd1 not spotting if it helps . 
Cd6 today time is crawling !! I remembered to temp today :) my Opk arrived in the post so ill be doing lots of poas from tommrow ;) 

Purple here is a pic of my wee rainbow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina hope its up again tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## purplelou

Left wondering - ohh your little one is gorgeous! Look at those cheeks ! 
Lana laughed he head off at that nibbley goat lol!


Becks ohh how funny! I was never told not to talk about this anywhere .. Oops!


----------



## Left wonderin

Just thought I'd update you all on oh . He is sooooooooooooo much better :) now having more good days than bad !! He is now telling me I'm thinking negatively !! Lol... Cbt worked wonders for him , the internal conversations he is having with himself are much better and he is so much kinder to himself . He also decided( without me nagging ) to give up smoking .4 days off them now :) hope he keeps it up will improve his little swimmers no end ;) lol 

Don't ya love the way you can make everything about ttc ;) lol


----------



## Oasis717

Ah fantastic Regina I'm so very very pleased!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Regina!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh dera we have a little visitor in our sitting room this am........ A little brown field mouse !


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear I wouldn't be very good with that! I was bad enough when the hamster got loose that time lol, bit confused at the mo, only a 0.01 rise this morn and loads of ewmc, I was sure o was CD 15 but I usual dry right up after o and my temp rises more than that usually, sigh xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Why is the temp a circle? Did you take it early? Maybe you have some extra estrogen from a strong O - or it could be semen. Did you do the water test?


----------



## Oasis717

What's the water test crystal? I put an open circle cause I woke at 5.30 then 6.30 then 7.30 which is my normal temping time so didn't get a straight 3 hours first, the ewmc was clear and shiny and normally if its semen its a little cloudy, why does everything have to be so difficult lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like that's the reason your temp is low. 

If you drop semen in a cup of water it floats and falls apart. If you drop EWCM in water it stays together and sinks.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow now that IS good to know! Thank you we bd so much around my fertile week its hard to know sometimes, hoping temp goes up tomorrow, the problem is I get anxious about the temp then I keep waking up and ruining it! I need to chillax lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks being up like that is bound to effect your temp !!!! I bet that one is not accurate at all ! Tommrow it will sky rocket :) the saliva microscope is cool :) not a fern in sight today all pebbles ....when ov is about 3-4 days out you get ferns !! Full ferning day of ov then back to pebbles .


----------



## dancareoi

Love all the pictures of the little ones, they are all so lovely.

Caitlin has now progressed to about 15 steps, but still doing a drunk walk.

She is a little monkey already! There is a bookshelf in the playroom wit DVDs on it, she stands by it and throws them all on the floor, one by one. Tonight she started pulling books off another shelf. She's a nightmare in the kitchen, pulling open all the cupboards!

Wouldn't change it for anything!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa Brooklyn is exactly the same, he throws all my cushions off the sofas on the floor. Keeps opening the display unit under our fish tank and opening the cupboards in the kitchen and trying to pull everything out! If you put music on he dances even if Casey sings to him he dances, so funny xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Toddlers! Nice temp rise today Becks.


----------



## Left wonderin

I agree Becks . Yeah for crosshairs :) I'm just waiting should ov either tue, we'd or Thursday lol.... Opk still negative but gonna get busy soon ;) lol


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls nothing more we can do now but wait and hope!!xx


----------



## tillyttc

Hi ladies still stalking only 5 weeks to go had a false alarm last week alls calm now babies lungs been matured just incase ! Anyone heard how sparkle is getting on and how is soanxious ? Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies . Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly :) 5 weeks how exciting !! Its lovely to hear from you :) haven't heard from sparkle in a while and so decided a week ago to now out from bnb . We miss her . 

AFM poor Sean is running a fever since last night , he is not a happy boy :( I think its teething as he is dribbling like crazy and runny nappies . I feel so sorry for him , and me zero sleep last night !


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, sorry that I haven't been on much but I have been stalking. 

Hello Lou, welcome to this thread. So sorry to hear your news but fingers crossed for you xxx

How is everyone? I hope that you are having a good weekend. I am still busy. OH is home at the moment but in Nov I won't see him for 3 weeks due to more courses. Grr!! I am so busy at the moment, 3 new Personal Training clients (one is post natal and her hubby, one is post natal and her mum and sister and other one is post natal). So at the mo, I have 6 PT clients, 2 of them training twice a week, rest are once a week; also doing taster sessions at someone's work, on top of all my other things. Exhausted lol. 

I hope we have some BFPs soon xxxxx 

hello Tilly, blimey where did that time go? I can't wait for the pics of your LO. Hope Sparkle is ok. Tanya we miss you, come back.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal, how are you feeling? 23 weeks, time going quick. Bump pic??

Looks like another long cycle for me:shrug:


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies! It is nice to be missed! I'm here! I haven't missed a day of reading. I have my FX'd that we will have another BFP soon! 

AFM: Everything is going great on my end. I am 23w4d. I go to the doctor every week and always go on Mondays, which means I will go in the morning. We are checking growth every other week and tomorrow is that day again. 2 weeks ago he was 1 lb. 1 oz. and in the 61% for growth. That is so exciting to me. I never made it to a pound with Luke, so making it to a pound was a milestone for me mentally. I feel good mentally and physically and am allowing myself to enjoy this pregnancy. We are watching my blood pressure as I developed preeclampsia last time around 23 weeks, but so far so good. I am feeling him move and even seeing his kicks and punches on the outside occasionally. I didn't have that experience before. Thanks for thinking of me. I promise to check in more often!


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly can't believe where has the time gone, I still remember you getting your bfp feels like only weeks ago! Xx
Regina I so hope Sean is better today, Brooklyn is teething terribly with horrible runs ATM and was v grumpy tonight:( xx
Jo lovely to hear from you, wow you are busy and how great you have all these clients, you are doing so well! Xx
AFM I'm just hoping in don't start spotting again tomorrow 6dpo like last cycle, with a lp of 10 days like that last cycle there's no chance, but so odd cause it was 11/12 days, still a bit short with the spotting, still not been to the docs, the forms for changing are sitting in my drawer and I'm annoyed I just can't manage to do it, I'm wondering if part of me just doesn't want to hear bad news? Lost my PMA ATM and think this is yet another BFN cycle despite the fact we bd much more this time xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle what fabulous news that's so very exciting, I'm so pleased for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nice temp rise Beck's and no spotting :) vie decided temping with a lo is next to IMPOSSIBLE !! Thats 3 days in a row I've not bothered as I was up every hour or so ! I so don't have my act together this month lol... Took opk last night forgot about it totally went back a couple hours laterite was positive, but saliva test this am zero ferns !! Who knows . Cd 11 today so gonna do our best ( sick baby allowing) to bd #2 today tomorrow and Wednesday . Feeling out already this month and I haven't even of yet !!!! Lo having a lo with a fever + no sleep = Regina feeling blah !


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina, I also have been waking up to Brooklyn as he's teething but I've found that as long as I don't get up it doesn't mess with my temps too much, its when he's up for an hour or so etc, he never did want to sleep in his cot so to get our bed back dh took the side off his cot and pushed it against our bed so now he's right next to me and I just cuddle him back to sleep, temp is up and no spotting so far today which is great but other than boobs were hot yest and a little sore today and mild cramps zero symptoms really and tbh I've given up expecting anything, I do though really need to go to the docs though I think I'm scared of the answer! I answered a thread yesterday about perimenopause and a lady that was concerned, I told her my story and some other person that didn't even come on to answer the op sent me a message saying I really have to watch now at my older age as I'm such a high risk of a disabled child and to get my levels checked instead of going no where month to month. I was appalled tbh, in the two years I've been on here nothing like that has ever happened to me and that someone could randomly message someone they've never spoken to before in that way is beyond me xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Becks ignore her... we all have risks... I know a girl that was 18 having a child with what they class as what older parents would be at greater risk from having.. life is life no matter what age we are things happen at any age..

I am still around.. reading etc.. im just so upset at seeing all the baby bumps/scans that are around same age as some of my mc babies... and I need to take a step back from it.. and distract myself.

I sent back my paperwork (CB) The telephone interview today and My pack is being sent out to me tomorrow as I am close to AF day.. I done a SMU Frer and it was a BFN and FMU ic that had a shadow.. so im saying BFN.

Tilly I am so happy for you and hope baby stays n matures a while longer.. its lovely to see and hear off people it gives us hope but some days I can't face it so I just pop on on my strongest days to chat... 

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Maybe its my hormones but it really upset me that someone could message that to another person, I'm well aware of any risks but I don't dwell on that and certainly don't need to be told that I'm going nowhere month to month by some random, some people never think before speaking xxx


----------



## Soanxious

She's a bitter trout.. and you have a perfectly great baby there already to prove to her what "Older" women can have ;)

I on the other hand was more or less told to leave the Medical profession alone and forget about ttc...

I am 41 and My GP said that he wouldn't ask my consultant to see me again(I asked if I could see her again so I could possibly have a scrape as it sometimes helps to get pregnant) and he said I was to *Stop wasting her time, she does not need her time wasted by people of MY AGE* that was it! He then just looked at me in a way to say Goodbye and leave now....


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Tanya that's absolutely disgraceful I'm so very sorry xxx


----------



## josie1234

Tanya, that is shocking. They need to take courses in patient skills!!! It makes me so mad. They told me that I wouldn't get referred due to my age so basically no hope as I am peri-menopausal.

Becks - that woman needs a slap! How dare she. Grrr, seriously, rise above it and ignore the bitch. Yes, I am angry - why do people feel the need to stick their nose in and say stuff, especially when they don't know you. 

Sparkle lovely to hear from you and glad that you are still stalking. Of course, you are missed. 

How is everyone else? 
AFM - just finished PT session. Sooooo tired.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh lots to give out about here !!! So how DARE that doctor !!!! I had my LO at 41 !!! Imagine I'd just given up !! The cheek !! 
Becks I'm sooooo sorry you had to come accross that bitch !!! She sounds veeeery bitter !! We all know there are risks !! But even at our age the risks are small ! A bit bigger than the average but still small . Its not what you needed when your already feeling vulnerable :( hope you know who she is so that WHEN you get your perfect bundle you can email / message her and say told you so !!!!! 

AFM no idea what's going on got semi cross hair for ov cd11 !!!' Oh dear .... Wasn't planning for that , not enough b'ding :( .


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I knew I could rely on you to understand I thought it was dreadful of her and I wouldn't dream of thinking that let alone saying it!!! Xxxx
Regina hopefully you haven't o yet and you can get some more bd in! Xxx
Jo I don't know where you get the energy from no wonder you looked so good in your tattoo pics!! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Tilly, can't believe you're nearly there!

Jenn and crystal, glad all is going well for you. Jenn, glad you are now experiencing the joys of pregnancy.

Becks, that woman sounds a right miserable old cow!

Regina, just so what you can, PMA

Tanya, big hugs xx

Hi Jo, tired just thinking about you exercising.

AFM, finished work last week. You may recall we sold our business to this guy who messed us about, well I have been working for him since 1st sept. I did 8 hours a week for £150. The guy doesn't have a clue what he's doing and his full time staff member, who we only took on in may as an assistant is now doing everything and he doesn't seem to be there very often. 

He took a part timer on to do my job, she did it at another agents, but barely knows how to do it on the computer system.

I can see them doing things wrong and things they shouldn't do and can just see its going to go tits up! He wanted me to stay on to make sure they were doing everything right. I never got involved in the day to day running before. So I would be basically be dealing with all the cock ups! Not happening! So left last week. I've already seen an email he's sent someone about an issue that he's trying to blame me for! Glad now I left, let the lazy git do something! 

Anyway, rant over! We're in Wales at moment but DS 4 not too well. He was sick Monday morning but was better yesterday and today, but now has m earache and is currently asleep next to me in bed.

Caitlin is walking most of the time, so need to get her some shoes, she loves it.



Caitlin in a ball pit earlier today


----------



## Oasis717

That must be hard though Lisa watching a business you worked so hard to build in the hands of someone like that! But yes you are definitely better off out of it I think! We must get Brooklyn shoes too as he now has stopped crawling altogether  so pleased Caitlin is doing so well, beautiful pic of her she has the most gorgeous smile bless her, hope your son is better soon and no one else catches it. AFM I'm feeling out I think, no symptoms tonight now and even boobs are feeling better:( expecting a temp drop tomorrow then I think they'll see saw a bit til AF, when will I get my act together and change docs and get checked out!! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks Becks.

We built that business from scratch, into a profitable concern, with good customer service, so it is hard in a way to see what's happening. Must try and remember its not our concern. I still have emails on iPhone and can't help checking them.

Also my brother in law is seeing the lady who works there who was hired by my DH!

Becks, still early this month, but might be time for a change of docs .

Might be a shot in the dark, but again might be worth a try, emailing the consultant who I was under in the miscarriage clinic at Birmingham Heartlands. She may not be able to help over an email, but nothing to lose by giving it a shot.

[email protected] (Professor Quenby)

If you do contact her, keep us posted with any developments xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Lisa I really appreciate that, I will definitely contact her and let you know if I hear anything, v v faint line on an ic tonight but I don't trust these ICS as you know having said that this is the second batch I've had with no evaps but I'm def not taking any notice unless I get any progression xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks did you post at 1.45 am ?? Your as bad as me ! Well what did your temp do this am ? Ff changed my ov day so got some more b'ding in ;) calling Friday 1dpo though as not sure as didn't temp this month , no point with LO teething and Chang ein clock I'm up all hours !! Ooh I'm hopefully for you Becks ! 

Lisa how hard for you , but sounds like you definetly did the right thing by getting out when you did . Will you be a full time SAHM now ? What was the buisness ? Maybe you will think of another idea ?? Caitlin is so beautifully , her hair is golden ! 

Jo how is life with you ? How has the tattoo healed ?


----------



## crysshae

Hey everyone! It's been awfully busy for me the last couple weeks. 

Becks - What an awful person to say that to you. You got more ICs? I hope they are very accurate and get darker for you.

Tanya - Can you change doctors to one who understands your wishes better?

Lisa - I bet it is hard to let go completely. Hopefully it will come in time. 

Regina - Good luck!

Jo - You are sure busy!

Jenn and Tilly - Glad you are both doing well.


----------



## Oasis717

I fell asleep Regina then was wide awake lol I can't seem to keep my eyes open lately! Thank you, one minute I'm hopeful the next I'm out lol, I dunno, I've had two days of ewmc mixed with (sorry I know its gross) green cm which a nurse told me was progesterone, I've also had that on non pregnant cycles about mid way through lp so..... Boobs continue to hurt with stabbing sensations although no burning or tingly like I had with Brooklyn or Casey, I usually dry up after o but never did this time, so I really dont know! BFN on two ICS today so boo to them rubbish tests, dh bought me two Superdrug Early tests but unless I really have strong symptoms I won't be testing xxx
Crystal I hope you're OK? We are always busy too never get a minute it seems lol xx


----------



## crysshae

I've heard yellow and green are progesterone too. 

I'm doing well. Work has just been crazy.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's right, the nurse said yellow and green are both progesterone, gross! Lol. I hope you can relax in the evening xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry hope your still making lots of time for rest !!! Its important ;) think I'm offically 1dpo so that waiting begins . I seem to ov on a different day every month !! But thinking I'm gonna count Friday as 1dpo as then ill be sure I have Ovd . Not temping so can't confirm it . 
Here we go again .......


----------



## Left wonderin

This will be my last chance to fall pg in my 41st year lol


----------



## josie1234

Hi all sorry I have not been on much, I have still been reading though. Thanks for thinking of me still. Yes, still super busy, work in gym today 8-3 and then 3 classes 6-9. Tomorrow is not as bad, 2 pt sessions one in morning, one just after lunch, bootcamp at 6.30 and then pt session on night. Friday - not so bad, 3 classes. My tattoo is ok thank, all healed, didn't scab but still got a few finishing touches (free, thank god!), hubby wants one for his birthday in December. 

Lisa - must be awful to see the business go downhill but one good thing, at least you are not there any more. So frustrating though. 

Crystal - hope you are resting. How are you feeling? 

Regina - good luck hun, did you not know, 42 is the new 22. ha ha, I am so funny. If only! 

Becks - fingers crossed hun. Keep away from those IC's!!! 

How is everyone else?

Another long cycle, grr. Hate them. Watery CM today and yesterday. OH had to go back 2 days early for meeting. They also keep putting him on courses, seriously annoying!! You would think being ex-forces, I would understand but nope. Arseholes lol. Good job I am not seriously ttc otherwise I would be fuming and going to the divorce courts I think ;-) Last time he was home there was not much BD'ing as 1. I am so knackered and 2. he was run down and got outbreak of cold sores on his lips, attractive lol.


----------



## josie1234

Forgot to say Lisa, Caitlin is such a sweetie, adorable xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know Jo i should have learnt by now! Feeling out tonight, oh well xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out ladies bright red again when I went to the loo, am taking forms to docs today to change as last three months my lining has broken down far too early and I admit I need some help now xx


----------



## josie1234

I hope you get some answers Becks and probably best changing doctors. I feel that we do not get much support really, like banging our heads against a brick wall sometimes. All we want is answers, not feel like we are being fobbed off just because of our age. I am in a strange mood today, feeling a bit emotional, don't know why. Probably overtired. DS is sleeping out at mates next 2 nights so its just me. Should try and get an early night but I always say that. Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, dh is pretty down about it as now Brooklyn is one he was really wanting us to get pregnant and if there was nothing wrong you have hope but I've read shorter lp and spotting can be a sign of perimenopause, ever since my last cp in July I've had spotting early and short lp. Just hope something can be done, sorry you're feeling off, me too, we are having a Halloween party tomorrow so trying to distract myself with decorating the house, Brooklyn loves all the spiders! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks it's tough. I am peri menopausal but can't remember if my LP was short. All I know is my cycles are all over the place and don't know if I o. From the look of things you do o and get pregnant so you should get to see doctor and see if you can help things along. They could tell me I was peri menopausal due to my low numbers on my tests. Get some tests done hun ASAP to get some answers. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo will def be asking for blood tests and am really hoping they can help xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks have you tried vitamin B6. Needs to be 50mg tablet. Most in shops are only 10mg. 

Can buy online from a place based in Jersey called Healthspan.

That should sort your LP


----------



## garfie

Just popping by

Hi everyone:hugs:

Becks - So did she arrive or is she still away? (please be away and a weird case of implantation):flower:

AFM - If I go by my previous cycles (19 days) I'm due today/tomorrow - so a very short lp 7/8 :wacko:

Also rememberence Sunday is coming up and that was when I got my positive test last year - I can remember standing at the dock (a small pond in the village) they were lowering the flag and as I looked up I thought OMG I feel pregnant so I took a test and bam there it was - this was the strongest test I have ever had (my little boy) and since then I have gone on to have two further miscarriages - go figure:cry:

Anyway I will try not to be down - as rememberence day isn't really about my loss but lots of losses.

For halloween I will get some treats ready - just in case we have one or two knocking at the door (village life is very quiet). My youngest is out tonight and the eldest doesn't like halloween so we had more fun making pumpkin soup and roasting the nuts:haha:

Well for all you ladies still trying I hope you don't have a witch flying in (me included) an lp of 7/8 is just no good at all:cry:

Happy Halloween Ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all , I'm sorry about the spotting Becks that's a couple of cycles now right ? A trip to the doc might be no harm or b6 :) 

Jo you are one busy women lol!!! 
Fi good to hear from you , hope your doing ok and those adorable boys of yours are keeping out of trouble ;) 

Sparkle and Tilly we want an update on those bumps pleeeeeeease ...... Labour watch is not toooooo far away ;) 

AFM ... Loosing my PMA ! For now anyway lol.... 3 DPO and tbh it all feels like a chore right now !!! A Caribbean cruise is needed ;) anyone coming ?


----------



## tillyttc

Iam still here 28 days to go lol going for a scan on Monday and to the dau after ! I stalk this thread everyday keeping my fingers crossed those bfp's will come. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly wishing you so much luck, not long to go!! Xx
Regina this is the 3rd cycle with early bright red spotting, either my cp in July messed me up or some things wrong, as soon as I'm on the system at the new docs I'll make an app, I've lost all my PMA xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hope everyone is well! Becks, I hope when you go to the doctor, you find a simple solution and that your BFP is right around the corner.

AFM: I am 24w3d which is one day longer than I had Luke since he was delivered at 24w2d. So far, so good. My blood pressure is still good and I am feeling good as well. I am starting to think about making decisions for the nursery and even made my first purchase, my glider and ottoman! I am getting excited! Praying my blood pressure stays low and he continues to grow. On Monday he was 1lb. 6 ozs. I am also narrowing down on names....Reid is the front-runner at the moment. :)


----------



## crysshae

Becks - the B6 is a good start on your LP. I bought mine on Amazon. I hope you see a dark BFP soon.

Regina - I hope you do too. And that you both find your PMA again. 

Fi - You still had a good LP on those short cycles with early ov so hopefully it will stay that way with later O. 

Tilly - not long now! 

Jenn - I'm glad you're doing so well!

AFM - Saw the specialist yesterday. No previa. Praise the Lord! And it's definitely a boy. Got a perfectly clear shot. Little ratfink still wouldn't cooperate for profile pictures or anything. Lol. He has a perfect spine. Haha.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Crystal a little boy how wonderful and I'm so very pleased all is OK, fantastic news. I must get some b6 I just keep forgetting! Xx
Sparkle you must be so v relieved I'm so pleased for you, you are doing amazingly and I'm so glad all is well xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Glad these Bumps are really growing and they will soon be your rainbows :) xx

Becks I hope you manage to get this sorted... your new Dr will be able to advise you im sure, and hopefully the B vitamins will help :) put an alarm in your phone to pick them up Monday morning :)

Hope everyone is well this weekend...

AFM I start a new training position for 8 weeks with the NHS this monday... im so excited!! plus im doing the clearblue trail.. im busy busy busy x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm doing the trial too Tanya I've sent my forms back and they're calling next week this spotting is odd, 9 dpo and 10 dpo but just beige cm today, I really can't find any information on Google as to whether an embryo can implant with spotting going on, I know a lot of pregnant women spot or get implantation bleeding so you would think so but I read an article that said if the lining breaks down too early its like pulling a rug out from under the baby before it can implant, my hormones confuse me, last cycle my boobs barely hurt and it was gone by 9 dpo this cycle they've killed and still hurt now, I think I'm all over the place. Glad you didn't go Tanya xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I hope its just a little blip... and that your going to get your BFP :)

Yeah the trail started 1st cycle, I had 20 ov tests with a digital thingy to put them in and lots of pots to wee in and I have to send them back at 14 days... I start my ov tests at 8dpo I also got 3 hpt.
The people on the trail (staff) are nice, when they ring after paperwork to do the phone interview thing :) x


----------



## Oasis717

They lost my first consent forms! That's why its taken so long they've had to send me another set but they've got them this time lol. Thanks, I hope it helps us both, no AF today and it was here at 11dpo last cycle so I dunno what's going on, feel v much like its on its way though xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks hopefully she stays away !! But I know your not hopeful this cycle due to spotting . So exciting about the training position enjoy:) AFM wish I'd kept temping now ! No idea if I even ov . Suppose time will tell lol...


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you.. I can't be without my temping.... even though I have ton of EWCM and ov pain and have the saliva test and opks LOL...

hope you get a nice bfp soon ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

So can I ask a question about salvia testing . I got one but not a fern in sight !! I got them at the end nearing my period but this months when I got Opk + there was zero ferning !!! Errrr did this ever happen to you ?


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I could help Regina but I've no idea about ferning! Massive temp drop but no AF or spottinh I'm stumped!!xx


----------



## Soanxious

I've only ever tested around ov and had ferning on my exact ov days... here are some pics.. I find they are easier to see if you take a photo with your mobile phone.. thats how I see the ferns rather than the naked eye.. hope that helps...

My Granddaughter is really poorly after her MMR last week, well 11 days ago, she has had bad reactions and Diarrhea and off her food, she has been screaming non stop for a few days and not sleeping so my daughter is in the Childrens hospital with her now waiting to be seen... so worried :(

How was everyone's LO here that have had the MMR?
 



Attached Files:







ferning.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so v sorry to hear that Tanya, a lot of people don't agree but neither Casey or Brooklyn have had any jabs at all and Georgia (13) didn't have the MMR she had her baby jabs and was terribly ill after each one getting worse and worse, she was then ill almost constantly for 2 years with mystery virus after mystery virus and no one could give me any answers, she got better around 2 but was left with severe eczema and allergies which thankfully she's now growing out of, I researched all the jabs in much depth and we decided on the strength of what I found and the extent of Georgias reaction to not take part in immunisations. I think Casey's been ill a handful of times since he was born in complete contradiction to Georgia. A lot of people don't agree with this but we feel its our decision alone, I'm so so hoping your granddaughter is OK and gets better v soon xx


----------



## Soanxious

I agree with both sides of having them done or not.. thanks for the reply... I was always torn and my son was VERY poorly after his baby ones and I wouldnt take him for his 12 month one but his dad did when I was in college... and I was so annoyed as he too was similar to my Granddaughter and very poorly for around 6 weeks. :(


----------



## Oasis717

There's a lot people just don't know about these jabs and I don't think its fair we aren't told more, we went to see a specialist at the hospital because my doctor was trying to force us to get Casey to have them, this was a senior consultant we saw and when I asked him if its true they had replaced the mercury used as a preservative in these jabs with the chemical equivilant of anti freeze he said yes that's true. Shocking. I think he was shocked I knew! Xxx I'm sure your granddaughter will be just fine, hopefully they can give her something to help her feel better xxx


----------



## Soanxious

She is in Calpol, ibrufen and dyoralite... and its just heartbreaking... and all she wants to wear is the cow outfit I bought her for her b/day and she is hysterical when it is moved to be quickly washed and settles slightly when back in it.. then off again with illness.. this is so not her :( she loves her onsie and searches for it when its in the wash,,,, aww bless her..I hate living so far away :( x
 



Attached Files:







cow.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

That's so upsetting bless her heart, I'm so so hoping she recovers quickly, she's a gorgeous little girl xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

They have still not been seen.. they have been at the childrens hospital back n forth waiting over 6 hours a time and needing to go home for sleep... they are now on route to a new hospital to be seen...#NHS is a joke!!!!!!!

Yeah and I start my training with nhs wales today... but Birmingham is a joke


This is my clearblue trail, more pots etc plus lots of paperwork but this is what you get, well what I got.

whats happening with you? and thanks.. she is such a sweetie but so poorly and now flushed to face x
 



Attached Files:







clearblue trail.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Omg the NHS is appalling leaving a lo for that length of time! Have they been seen yet at the other hospital? I think cb are ringing me tomorrow morning. STILL no AF and I'm late but def not pregnant, brown cm still but that's it! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Never say never :winkwink: - lets put it this way -seen my temps today:haha:

So - Aw bless her - she looks such a cutie in her onesie. Hope she has finally been seen that's so disgusting for them to have to wait that long :growlmad:

Regina - I tried ferning once (I keep forgetting) - when it is there it is deff there - how's todays looking?:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

AFM - Well I think my chart speaks for itself:haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Aw Fi I think mine does too! We bd this morning and I would always come on after if AF is due but still just brown cm I'm really stumped but my temps are pants and I have no symptoms! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oops spoke too soon spotting red now I'm out! But I knew that xx


----------



## garfie

:cry: will probably be joining you soon Becks - doesn't she know halloween has been and gone :growlmad:

Meant to ask was it your hubby Regina who did the sa at home? :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Like you said Fi you never do know though! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

garfie said:


> I bought her that for her Birthday(onesie) and she won't wear anything else, her mum removes it to wash it quick and she is crying non stop for it, when it is dried she pulls at it for her mum to redress her in it and she is happier.. so I think I need to buy a few more in bigger sizes too.. my son was exactly the same but with tigger onesies how crazy she is following him, my daughter said thats all she is wearing and people must think that's all she has to wear the past few days online with pics hahaha
> 
> AS for your chart that maybe a nice implantation dip 9dpo ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Omg the NHS is appalling leaving a lo for that length of time! Have they been seen yet at the other hospital? I think cb are ringing me tomorrow morning. STILL no AF and I'm late but def not pregnant, brown cm still but that's it! Xxx
> 
> They have eventually seen a Dr!!!! She has Gastroenteritis and has been given more Dyoralite and she has to go back in 48 hours if she is no better... and to feed her plenty of rice bread and jacket potatos they said...
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Oops spoke too soon spotting red now I'm out! But I knew that xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah... well at least your not being left in limbo and that wasnt such an early AF now hey? x BUY VITAMIN B! LOL
> 
> AFM I had my induction day today and it was good, I start on Reception tomorrow.. im so nervous.. tons of training to cram in too.. :)Click to expand...


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Becks I'm sorry she came but glad your not left in limbo . Limbo is the worst !! Fi sorry she got you too .... She is such a cow !!!! AFM zero ferning !!! Lots of pebbles but zero ferning !! I either didn't ov ( but have positive Opk or there is something up with my estrogen !!! Errrrrrrrr I did get ferning just before AF last month ! Who knows . 4 DPO today IF I ovulated .... Wish I'd bloody tempd !!!! My happy birthday tommrow 42 years young !!!! 

So glad your granddaughter got seen , poor mite hopefully she will be on the mend soon . Good luck with the new job x


----------



## Soanxious

Never too late to start temping...

Happy Birthday woo hoo!! x


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm maybe ill temp from now , thanks so :)


----------



## Left wonderin

And I'm 6dpo not 4 ! How did I get that wrong ... I'm so not with it this cycle lol......


----------



## dancareoi

Lovely to hear from you Tilly, labour watch is looming!

Crystal and Jenn, looking good ladies xx

Becks, 12 day LP this time, so maybe things are settling down now.

Regina, PMA

Tanya, all of mine have had every jab going!

My eldest DS, who will be 13 on Thursday, had his MMR just as everything was kicking off at the time regarding the autism issue, so we were unsure what to do. My mom's friend's son is a doctor and his children had both had the mmr and he recommend we had it done.

We never gave it a thought with the others, they just had it.

Caitlin had hers on 22nd October and she's been fine. She's got a snotty nose but don't think it's related.

Ds4 had flu nasal spray 2 weeks ago and ds12 had it too at school.

Hope your GD is better soon, she looks soooooooo cute


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance are you still bf ?


----------



## Oasis717

Happy birthday Regina!!!!!!! Thanks ladies 12 day lp is better and I'm getting a b complex tomorrow xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just had my final interview with cb and my pack is being sent out 24th Nov (my birthday) for my next cycle xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Dan all mine had jabs my son was ill after all his and now it seems my GD is not good with them either, shame they cant all be well afterwards :(

Thats a better lp Becks :D and good news about CB

I am CD 6 and I start my CB trail ov tests CD8 (Thursday) so free POAS addiction yay!!!

I have come down with a head cold, and very sore throat... normally when I am run down I get pregnant... as my immunity is less and too busy fighting that it dont tend to fight the sperm as much so FX I am still kinda run down when I ovulate LOL


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been on much. Still stalking though. OH home so I skived off work (said I was ill) and we had a lovely day at spa and then lunch lol. He goes back tomorrow and then don't see him for 3 weeks :-(

Fingers crossed for you Tanya that them sperm get you while you are under the weather lol.

Happy Birthday Regina - hope you have had a lovely birthday and that everyone gets a BFP for Christmas, come on stay positive. 

Really felt like AF was coming as got backache and felt sick and really tired. But nothing yet. Another long cycle!

Looking forward to your updates and some baby news soon.

xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh a day at the spa sounds just lovely :) I'm off with the girls for a night on Sunday and I cannot wait , although I feel a little guilty about leaving LO. He is only 9 months but I'm trying to tell myself its only one night lol.....just thought today I should really test before I go on sun morning just in case lol.... If its a bfn at least ill have the wine to look forward too ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Tanya I'm ill ATM too, hoping it means a bfp this cycle for you, just had my hair done then walked home in the rain and looked like a drowned rat when I got back lol. Xxx
Jo that sounds like a lovely relaxing day I don't blame you for skivving off! Really hope your cycle comes to an end for you soon xxx
Regina hope you had a great day, don't feel guilty about going out you're right its just one night! Def test first though xx
I'm feeling more relaxed this cycle I know I shouldn't be defeatist but I'm starting to doubt I'll have anymore children and I can't keep living in limbo every month putting my life on hold so although we will still try (not ready to give up altogether) I'm going to concentrate on my diet and the kids and put TTC on a bit of a back burner, as much as I can doing a trial! I think I need to start accepting this might just be it for us, if it happens its a blessing but after 10 months I need to let go a bit xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and Casey ds is six tomorrow, where does the time go!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks you have hit the nail on the head as to how I feel about ttc right now . I can't let myself become totally obsessed as in the back of my mind I know it may not happen again and even though I would be very sad about that I would still be eternally grateful for the blessing I was given . So even though when I see A bfn I'm gutted I also need to get on with living the life I have and not stuck waiting for a life I think I want ( lo#2 ) . 

Ill still keep trying every month and hoping for a BFP ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I could have written that myself, seriously, you completely are on the same page as me, I'm so glad you understand xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Hi ladies had my scan on Monday she's weighting in at 6lb 9 oz so far with three weeks to go ! She's head down and dropping a little each day can't walk 100 yards without needing to pee , still haveing contractions ! Iam so ready now feel iam gonna pop lol another thing I've noticed iam horny as hell and hubby ain't here yet roll on 2 weeks on sat hehe . Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly do you think she will be early then? Your OH won't know what he is in for when he gets home lol. Won't be long now hun. So excited for you to meet your LO. 

Becks, Regina - see what happens and try not to focus too much on ttc and hopefully it will happen. FX

How's everyone else? Tanya how's your GD? Any better? Sounds very exciting you all doing the CB trial. Keep us updated it is very interesting. 

Another long cycle, feel like AF is coming and temps low so just come on and get here!! Don't want another 100 day cycle, thanks.

OH just left to back to High Wycombe then he is on course at Brecon for 2 weeks so won't see him for 3 weeks. It is really stressful. Does my head in. You think being ex military I would understand but nope! Lol. Have a good day everyone, getting cold now how is it in Ireland?


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Tanya I'm ill ATM too, hoping it means a bfp this cycle for you, just had my hair done then walked home in the rain and looked like a drowned rat when I got back lol. Xxx
> Jo that sounds like a lovely relaxing day I don't blame you for skivving off! Really hope your cycle comes to an end for you soon xxx
> Regina hope you had a great day, don't feel guilty about going out you're right its just one night! Def test first though xx
> I'm feeling more relaxed this cycle I know I shouldn't be defeatist but I'm starting to doubt I'll have anymore children and I can't keep living in limbo every month putting my life on hold so although we will still try (not ready to give up altogether) I'm going to concentrate on my diet and the kids and put TTC on a bit of a back burner, as much as I can doing a trial! I think I need to start accepting this might just be it for us, if it happens its a blessing but after 10 months I need to let go a bit xxxx

Oh that's gutting your hair got ruined :( and yup I feel like I can't spend too much time dwelling on ttc.. I feel it does the opposite.. Im so glad I have this training position that is keeping me well and truly busy... plus it could also alter my future if I gain fulltime employment with them.. we need to try and not dwell... :) x



josie1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. Still stalking though. OH home so I skived off work (said I was ill) and we had a lovely day at spa and then lunch lol. He goes back tomorrow and then don't see him for 3 weeks :-(
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Tanya that them sperm get you while you are under the weather lol.
> 
> Really felt like AF was coming as got backache and felt sick and really tired. But nothing yet. Another long cycle!
> 
> Looking forward to your updates and some baby news soon.
> 
> xxx

nice for you to both get time at the spa... just dont slip up haha... yeah hoping :spermy: manages to catch my egg ;) I hope you don't have another long cycle.



Left wonderin said:


> Becks you have hit the nail on the head as to how I feel about ttc right now . I can't let myself become totally obsessed as in the back of my mind I know it may not happen again and even though I would be very sad about that I would still be eternally grateful for the blessing I was given . So even though when I see A bfn I'm gutted I also need to get on with living the life I have and not stuck waiting for a life I think I want ( lo#2 ) .
> 
> Ill still keep trying every month and hoping for a BFP ;)

Yup well all need to fret less :D xx



tillyttc said:


> Hi ladies had my scan on Monday she's weighting in at 6lb 9 oz so far with three weeks to go ! She's head down and dropping a little each day can't walk 100 yards without needing to pee , still haveing contractions ! Iam so ready now feel iam gonna pop lol another thing I've noticed iam horny as hell and hubby ain't here yet roll on 2 weeks on sat hehe . Xxx


Aww bless Tilly that's so sweet.. she is a right little plump madam already aww... yeah hormones change so much when pregnant... it must be horrible because he is not around when your feeling horny aww xx





josie1234 said:


> How's everyone else? Tanya how's your GD? Any better? Sounds very exciting you all doing the CB trial. Keep us updated it is very interesting.
> 
> 
> OH just left to back to High Wycombe then he is on course at Brecon for 2 weeks so won't see him for 3 weeks. It is really stressful. Does my head in. You think being ex military I would understand but nope! Lol. Have a good day everyone, getting cold now how is it in Ireland?

My GD is a lot better thank you :) well still not herself but better.. and managing to eat more and sleep a little better... ah so he is up near me then.. no wonder he is stressed its FREEZING up here.. and Brecon is always a few degree's lower than just outside Brecon... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and I just feel Clearblue are taking the piss outta me ;) hahaha @urine samples I have to do ;) xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Heehehe ok we will vow not to stress about Tcc , we will take the laid back approach ;) lol ...does that include not poas too early ?? I bet 20,0000 I'm out this month not poas till Sunday , the plus side of a bfn is I'm away that night and can have a glass or three !! Its been a while since I've drank between being pg twice and bf ... Mmmm over 2.5 years me thinks


----------



## Left wonderin

Ps how do you multi quote ??


----------



## Soanxious

Well if there is an upside to a BFN that is it and well deserved glass or 3 too ;)

Im on my laptop and under everyones message is quote or multiquote, so I click multiquote under each persons message then when ready to post I cick reply with quote on last persons message and it gives me all the quotes :)


----------



## Oasis717

I had half a larger on Halloween at our party and it was my first drink in 2.5 years!!!!! Lol. Casey had a fabulous party at Kidzone and Brooklyn loved the toddler bit, I'm exhausted, once again bed far too later but I just have to watch TV and unwind!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

2.07 am is too late !!!! That's no sleep at all !!! Did you get your b complex yet ??


----------



## Oasis717

I know! I went to Holland and Barrett today and got two lots of 50mg b6 in their penny sale so two only cost me £4 xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh must go check out the sale :) wonder is cq-10 in it !!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Just read a ton of stuff on older pregnancies . Did you know that in 2012 1,876 babies were born to mums 45-50 in the uk . And amongst this age group there has not been a single stillborn since 2004 . There are LOTS of older mums out there ! PMA on the way back in :)


----------



## dancareoi

Bargain Becks!! Hope it does the job.

Regina I am still BF slightly, what about you?

Busy couple of days now. Eldest DS became a teenager today and is having a paintball party on Saturday with 5 friends and his cousin is stopping the night.

DD is 10 on Saturday and she has 3 friends stopping the night, so it'll be bedlam here on Saturday!


----------



## Soanxious

I bought the same Becks, both for £4 did you get the half price voucher with receipt? 

It's valid from 7th - 14th Nov Regina so woman said to me, leave the Q10 as it was £23 ish and buy the b complex for penny sale and receipt and buy the Q10 on or around 7-14th nov :D 

That's good about the age group births :D xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya girls...

I started my Clearblue ov tests yesterday CD8 that clearblue wanted me to start on... yesterday it was the Circle, I was late for work so didn't take a pic thought I would today as I normally ov CD 14.. then today I expected a circle or a flashing smile at the most.. meaning nowhere near ov or almost ov.. but no... it went full slap bang solid smile!!!

I am only CD9!! I know we don't normally ov till around 2 days later... but WOAH! I never expected that.. hmmm..... anyways the solid smile is there for 2 days to "Remind" me to bonk.. well I don't need it to remind me hahaha....

Apparently these tests are really accurate... oh well must be true??

Anyways they are still taking the pee (urine samples) out of me and now I have a fertile result with them... here is the pic!

ps I have a sinus and chest infection and run down... Great!! normally it helps sperm survive longer when body is busy trying to fix an infection somewhere and means my body may leave the :spermy: alone hahaha

Oh here is link to the dual hormone tests I am doing and what results mean etc.. https://uk.clearblue.com/clearblue-...al-ovulation-test-with-dual-hormone-indicator
 



Attached Files:







ov7nov.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Wow already Tanya how exciting! I've got to wait another month lol, I would love a bfp for my birthday (24th) or Xmas!!! I'll be around 7 dpo on my birthday if I o CD 15 again but I'm def staying off b n b more and being more relaxed this month so far xxx


----------



## Soanxious

I am working fulltime now so have no time to pop on here during day.. its helped my mental health as far as ttc is concerned... im not dwelling on it... and because I am loving this oppurtunity at the moment BD is kinda back of my mind.. well it would of been but for this Trail.. its only because of my trail I am doing the tests.. I dont normally test with ov sticks till CD12ish mad or what.!

I hope you get your BFP for your Birthday.. I am hoping to get one before mine too.. Dec 7th x


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Tan, wouldn't it be great if we all got birthday bfp's xx


----------



## Soanxious

It would be Amazing!!! :) Happy Bunnies :D Fingers crossed :D x


----------



## Left wonderin

Ill start the ball rolling on Sunday with a BFP ;) oooooh imagine !!!!!!!!!! I'd even happily sacrifice my wine ;) So I've started ov testing on cd 8 as twice I missed my ov a cd11 !! I want the clear blue ones .... Mmmmm I might invest ;) can't do trial as only for uk :(


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Regina you start the BFP list off ;) aww thats a shame about the trail.. :( 

I have done 2 of my normal tests and they are negative.. confused.com hahaha.
 



Attached Files:







ov7no.2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes so cause clear blue also detects estrogen which rises before LH . So it tells you when your about 4 days out from ov . So your tests should get darker in the next two days ...... Jut bd lots ;) lol


----------



## Soanxious

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh excellent!! thank you!! :D


----------



## Oasis717

Regina you're a fountain of knowledge I didn't know that how interesting! I've been reading on fertility and supplements and Agnus Castus is the most important one you can take, it increases cm, balances hormones in particular estrogen dominance (which I think I have) increases lp etc etc, so I'm thinking I'm going to def get that as well as taking the b6 xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmm on the Holland and Barrett website it says not to take if TTC??? Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

I've read others who have taken it on bnb . I think I've low estrogen my saliva test thing not picking up ferning at all !!! Its only the new double hormone ones ( think their the ones so is using from the pic . They are expensive to buy but 4 days notice of ov is so worth it !! 

Was think what will we all do when we hit full on menapause !!! No cycles , no AF ... NOTHING !! We will have to start a thread for cheerleaders and cheer everyone else on ! 
I'd REALLY miss talking to you guys :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Just noticed I joined bnb today 2 years ago :) oh and the very next day I got a BFP :) wonder will history repeate itself lol..... Imagine ???


----------



## Oasis717

Regina don't ever worry there's no way I'm ever leaving you guys, id miss you all so much! I'm staying here no matter what xxxxxx I know its crazy how much time has passed, I joined after my second mc sep 2012 looking for support, I certainly got that xxx
Well I've googled some more and you can get the same results of vitex from b6, magnesium and zinc! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh thanks you just reminded me to take mine ;) and I'm so glad your sticking around ;) lol... I can't imagine life without bnb and you guys .... Ok I admit it I've no life lol........


----------



## Oasis717

Lol snap Regina haha, I wonder if b6 increases temps? Just that last two days I've been taking 50 mg my temps gone up! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I caved and tested BFN as expected . Oh well at least I can enjoy my night away :) onto cycle 4 . Must write my Santa letter !!!! BFP for Christmas ;) now I have to wait till Wednesday for her to get here !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Regina but PMA we get those bfp by Xmas!! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

This is interesting! xxxxx


So how might you discover that your progesterone is low? While charting, there are a few things that you can see that may point to low progesterone, without having to get blood or saliva tests! These include:

Temperatures on or below the cover line.

A slow temperature rise at ovulation.

Temperatures falling multiple days before the onset of menstruation.

Spotting multiple days before the onset of menstruation.

A short luteal phase (it&#8217;s ideal if your luteal phase is 12-16 days, but 10 might not be a problem).

Fertile type cervical fluid during most of your luteal phase.

PMS.

Tender breasts.

Alone, any of these happening may not mean much, but if you have a few of these symptoms there is a good chance your progesterone levels are low.


----------



## Oasis717

How to increase progesterone levels naturally

De-stress. If you are chronically stressed and have your cortisol going in overdrive your progesterone levels are at stake. Cortisol production competes with progesterone production.

How is your cholesterol? Nope, I&#8217;m not wondering if your cholesterol is too high. If your cholesterol levels are too low you may not be making enough pregnenolone, which is used to make progesterone. Try eating farm eggs and grass-fed butter.

Healthy adrenals help. They house a steroid DHEA, that is essential in the production of progesterone. One way to help foster adrenal health is by working with natural circadian rhythms. Try to get to sleep earlier (like by 10 at the latest) and get up earlier.

Vitamins and minerals. Vitamin B6 is essential to forming a good corpus luteum, which is your big progesterone producer. Magnesium is important to break down excess estrogens, so making sure you have good levels of magnesium can help the balance of estrogen and progesterone. Vitamin C is proven to help raise progesterone levels. Keep in mind that the first way to get in the nutrition you need is through good food, not supplements.

Eat organically. This is to help minimize exposure to estrogen, which, if out of balance with progesterone, will give you the same symptoms as a progesterone deficiency. Particularly make sure your animal products are organic.

Herbs. Turmeric, thyme, and oregano are all thought to help raise progesterone levels. Vitex (chasteberry) is known to help balance hormones overall. Though, this reportedly kills libido in some women and would be the last on the list of things to try!


----------



## Soanxious

Oasis717 said:


> Regina you're a fountain of knowledge I didn't know that how interesting! I've been reading on fertility and supplements and Agnus Castus is the most important one you can take, it increases cm, balances hormones in particular estrogen dominance (which I think I have) increases lp etc etc, so I'm thinking I'm going to def get that as well as taking the b6 xx


Angus castus was reccomended to me by a midwife I know and she said they were all alder mums (her friends) using it and all got pregnant... you stop it at ovulation, if you dont get pregnant you start again... :)



Oasis717 said:


> Hmmm on the Holland and Barrett website it says not to take if TTC??? Xx

Ignore them they talk through arse, they even reduced the mg of angus castus by more than half... but the amount taken before was fine.. around 200mg I think will look at my bottle later. 



Left wonderin said:


> Ok I caved and tested BFN as expected . Oh well at least I can enjoy my night away :) onto cycle 4 . Must write my Santa letter !!!! BFP for Christmas ;) now I have to wait till Wednesday for her to get here !!!

I hope we all get bfp before Christmas.. Christmas is going to be hard for Becks and I this year so this would help lots x


----------



## crysshae

Becks - I took agnus castus for 2 months before getting pregnant with this little guy and until 12 weeks to continue to support progesterone. My cycles had been off the few months leading up to it and I began to see changes the first month. I also took 50 mg B6 daily and still do.


----------



## Soanxious

Opps yes you continue to take angus castus it was the other tablet she reccomended to take at same time to stop at ovulation.. eek cant remember the name now... will come back to me later... I only used the other thing 1 cycle but the angus castus for 3 cycles after my 1st mc, I have some of the original H&B here somewhere will have a look later at strength... they are higher than H&B do now.. what mg were you taking Crystal?


----------



## Soanxious

ps... my ov chart looks impressive but I left my thermometer down mates and had to use my spare one.. so not taking the info I have seriously, will avg it out over next 2 days ... I know it would be a little higher as I slept out the night before and their home is COLD so I woke up freezing and had a massive temp drop... I have written it in my notes to remember. I do have VERY painful ovulation pain though... Heat stinging burning again left side, I only ever ovulate on my left side.... all my life I have only ever remembered feeling the left hand side when ovulating. Has anyone else felt the same way?


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal thank you I think I might get some agnus castus too, I'm really glad I got the b6 after what I've read about it! Xx
Tanya that rise looks impressive lol just goes to show the difference between thermometers. In only ever remember getting pain a couple of times when o and one of those was with Brooklyn. I'm still feeling so ill, the cold I had from Casey turned into a raging sore throat and sinus trouble (I get it with every bad cold takes a few days to go) feels like someone is drilling in my cheek bone, so painful! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg ladies what is this b6 doing to my temps!!! I've never ever had temps like this at this point! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya Becks I hope you start to feel better soon, I had to get some stuff off gp yesterday in out of hours for my sinuses and chest, and he also gave me linctus medicine and an inhaler as im gasping to breath.. must be the change in weather.... maybe your temps are rising due to being ill??? x

I done my temps today and I used both at same time and the "other" one I used yesterday was 36.79 and my "normal thermometer" was 36.84 so I slightly adjusted yesterdays to what it would of been.... and im still rising... So my temp rise is VERY high this cycle... and the Clearblue was correct in noting my positive opk.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tanya, you too xxxxxThat's such a great rise Tanya and from everything I've read lately a big rise means strong o! No I don't think its from being ill, I've been ill a week and a half now and these temps literally started the day after starting b6! All v odd, I have read the same happened to a few ladies on taking it then they settled a bit, really hoping this works! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh well I hope the B6 rise does not mess your chart up too much... im just about to quickly wash my hair and jump into bed (after drying it obviously) another week in work starts tomorrow, feels so odd being back fulltime., enjoying it too and helping me mentally with all this TTC as I am lest frantic... just going with the flow...


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I hope it doesn't mess it up too! Got a feeling it will but if it works its worth it, I'm still feeling pretty relaxed this month hope it lasts xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi ladies, hope you are feeling better soon. Hard trying to interpret charts, especially if you are under the weather or knowing if it is the vitamins affecting them. 

I do temp every morning but must have forgotten to enter it on my chart the last couple of days. Can't remember what the temps were as I normally enter them on FF as soon as I take it. Another long cycle :-(

How is everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry you're having such a rubbish cycle Jo:( really hope it draws to an end soon, have you thought about agnus castus? I was reading it actually bought on AF for Pcos sufferers so wondering if it would do you any good? Hope you're OK, still feeling rotten and the sinuses on my right side are awful, will give them two more days then think about docs. Trying not to stress this cycle and concentrating hard on my diet and exercise to distract myself, can't believe I'm nearly 43!! Dh isn't even 27 yet I'm jealous lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) my night away was fab !! Lots of vino ! Sore head today lol...... I'm so not able anymore !! Today I've had tons of discharge , like Ewcm but thicker ???? AF due in aprox 3 days ??? Anyone any ideas ?? I also have a horrible cold and sore throat . Change in the weather gets me every time :) they are high Becks!!! I'm gonna do my upmost to temp this month ..... Even going to set an alarm !!


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I'm so pleased you enjoyed yourself, I've still not been out since Brooklyn was born lol. I know I don't think its cause I'm ill cause I was ill for a week before, it literally started the day after the b6! Odd lol xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm odd!! Ill be watching with interest ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Was my friends 40th so 9 girls out for the night .


----------



## Oasis717

I hope they go down I won't know if I've ovulated lol. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww jo I wish that your cycle would hurry up and end... must be a nightmare :( Regina glad you had a good time, have you tested? Becks still not gone out? you so need to go out for your birthday.... ps your as young as you feel... and you're feeling 27 ;) x


----------



## Oasis717

Haha I feel young just don't like the number lol. Tbh I've just not wanted to go out yet, I've not had a drink in like 2 and a half years and as Brooklyn sleeps next to me in his cot and wakes a couple of times in the night for a cuddle I wouldn't want to drink really and without booze going out seems a bit pointless lol. We are having DH's family round for my birthday when Brooklyn's a bit older if I don't get that bfp I might go out but I'm so happy at home right now, maybe I'm getting old lol. Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

So my temps are in my normal pre o range today I dread to think where my cover line will be! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Glad your temps are back to normal... my body though is going doolally.. I am now having lots of EWCM and this is around the same time I normally ov... I should really test one of my normal opk and see what it says... wondering if I am ov sooner and oddly having EWCM after ov.. all I know is clearblue digital dual hormone test says I had a peak reading at 9dpo and back to the circle 2 days later.. so I bonked everyday just incase ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I hadn't drank for just over 2 years and won't be for another 2 lol!!! So not worth it !! I'm also happy out sitting in especially in winter ;) the odd trip to the cinema does me with my sis !! I live a WILD life lol... I'm 14dpo today , I haven't tested since what I think was 11dpo but might not be as I didn't temp so who knows . I've loads of cm and a cold !! If it wasn't for the bfn I'd say I had symptoms ;) lol. If I did ov on cd 12 ( got pos Opk for 2'days straight ) AF should be here tommrow at some stage latest Thursday . But I might be wrong with ov so might not turn up till Friday . 

Think ill test in the am with a ic for the fun of it , I LOOOOOOVE POAS ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I hadn't drank for just over 2 years and won't be for another 2 lol!!! So not worth it !! I'm also happy out sitting in especially in winter ;) the odd trip to the cinema does me with my sis !! I live a WILD life lol... I'm 14dpo today , I haven't tested since what I think was 11dpo but might not be as I didn't temp so who knows . I've loads of cm and a cold !! If it wasn't for the bfn I'd say I had symptoms ;) lol. If I did ov on cd 12 ( got pos Opk for 2'days straight ) AF should be here tommrow at some stage latest Thursday . But I might be wrong with ov so might not turn up till Friday . 

Think ill test in the am with a ic for the fun of it , I LOOOOOOVE POAS ;)


----------



## dancareoi

I will be watching eagerly! 

I have had the odd Baileys but I'm not much of a drinker.

DH and I haven't been out since Caitlin was born. Tbh I'm not bothered, I'm happy stopping in watching TV.


----------



## Soanxious

I remember back in the olden days when I had kids (hahaha) that I had a drink around a few weeks after I stopped BF :)

I am so confused.. according to clearblue digital dual hormone I had a solid smile CD9 meaning OV around CD11.. wll I am CD13 and just got a nice positive opk with my normal opks... and EWCM..

Fingers Crossed Regina :D x
 



Attached Files:







opk1nov.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Tanya - Your temps seem to coincide with the earlier positive...

We don't drink much at all. I will have a drink here and there but of course haven't had any recently. DH and I do have a date night every week though. Usually just dinner and uninterrupted conversation.


----------



## Oasis717

Seems like we are all happy stopping in! I think my clubbing days are long gone now although at the time I loved dancing all night with my gf's Tanya that's odd you're getting a pos now but as Crystal said your temps ATM do corroborate with o already so.....I guess just wait and see! My opks are barely there so not sure when I will o unless they get dark out of nowhere xx


----------



## Claireyb1

Just dropping by as after my mmc in aug, I'm having my 1st normal month and expect to ov tomorrow or fri on cd 16 ( which is normal for me)
I would so love a bfp for Xmas!!
:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah my temps are still up.. so will go with that,

I have only been out drinking around 5 times this year, the last time I went out I had 4 little sminoff ice's.. and I danced for a giggle..but still had a good night sober... Im not a big drinker either, would rather cosy up and watch something good on tv and it's cheaper ;)

Claire sorry to hear about your mmc.. hopefully you will catch this egg this time :)


----------



## Oasis717

Claire so sorry for your loss really hope we all get a Xmas bfp. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am soooooooooooooooooooo angry right now!


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo Tanya what's up? Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi well she arrived as ff said she would . Looks like I did ov on cd12 . At least my LP is consistant at 14 days . Was in awful form this last couple of days before she showed PMS on steroids !!! 

SO what gives ???? 
Welcome back Claire , sorry you had to go through mmc :( . 
Here is to Santa bringing us ALL a BFP :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I know :( anyone friends with her on fb ? Becks looks like possible ov today ??? Ill be stalking . AF here in force can't WAIT to getting going again lol... Cd2 here ;)


----------



## Oasis717

No I don't know her name on fb:( xxx Regina I've only got half as dark lines on opks so far, I think either the b6 or my sinus infection has played havoc with my temps! I read that magnesium, zinc, b6 and 750mg all work in the same way as agnus castus so I got them as I thought the zinc and vit c could help me get better. I bet you can't wait to get going! I feel like its forever til I o but I def feel much more relaxed, I honestly think I've accepted a little that maybe I won't be able to have anymore, I couldn't go on month after month so obsessed and facing the huge disappointment every time I failed:( I'm really back into my diet, I'm ashamed to say I put back 7lb of the 1stone 10 I lost but I'm down 4 already, we walked 3.5 hours yest and today in the pouring rain too lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope Tanya comes back. Saw a post on here earlier that sàid what had gone on, but that's now disappeared.

Regina, sorry Af got you.

I was reading an article in the paper about TTC and weight. It basically said that women who are overweight or obese have more chance of problems.

Basically the eggs are smaller which causes problems with implantation (I think that's what it said ) also something about being 17 hours faster, again causing problems

The article was on the Mail on line , health section 

I knew being overweight couldn't help, but this sort of proves it!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree Lisa it prob isn't helping now that I'm that much older although I'm the same weight I was when I conceived Brooklyn I'm almost 2 years older so I'm going to try my hardest stick to the diet this time and finish it and not give up! I dont want to be overweight and pregnant again although having said that Brooklyn was my easiest pregnancy and labour with no problems at all and i wasnt overweight with any of the others and had problems with each pregnancy and Casey's labour so who knows!!xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Soanxious said:


> Aww jo I wish that your cycle would hurry up and end... must be a nightmare :( Regina glad you had a good time, have you tested? Becks still not gone out? you so need to go out for your birthday.... ps your as young as you feel... and you're feeling 27 ;) x

Hi, I know. It is a nightmare, not knowing what is going on. I bought some vitamins from Tesco yesterday and have started taking them. They are called Menovital and they are nutritional support to maintain Hormonal Balance - they contain - Vitamin C and E, Iron, Zinc, L-Tyrosine, Flaxseed Oil, Starflower, Siberian Ginseng Extract, Sage Powder, Red Clover Blossoms, Liquorice Extract, Black Cohosh, Agnus Castus, Soy Isofavones, Sage, Dong Quai, Red Clover, Vitamin B6 . So lots in there but hopefully it will help with my moods, I seem to have constant PMT!! They weren't cheap, nearly £12 for a month's work, take 2 tablets a day but hey, if it works, I will be happy, even if it regulates my cycles or makes my moods better, it will be worth it.





Claireyb1 said:


> Just dropping by as after my mmc in aug, I'm having my 1st normal month and expect to ov tomorrow or fri on cd 16 ( which is normal for me)
> I would so love a bfp for Xmas!!
> :hugs:

Hi Claireyb, I really hope that your cycle is a lucky one xx 

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a nice weekend. Another busy day for me, don't get time to stop lol. I don't drink that often but typical binge drinker, like to make up for it. But then takes me 2-3 days to recover lol. Me and my sis are going to register to do Spartan Race next September so am looking forward to that already. Here's a video clip to make you smile, this guy did the race in the same heat we did and we wrote on his body lol. Raises funds for charity. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKNlPS7QaA0


----------



## Oasis717

What a fantastic video Jo, I couldn't do that, all that mud lol, he must be seriously fit to do all that whilst holding the camera, it looked really tough! Really hope those tablets help you, they sound really good. Xx 
AFM opk was quite dark this aft so I'm hoping o is just days away, despite being more relaxed I can't help but get excited for o I always do! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow I so wish I was fit enough to do something like that !!!! I've the opposite problem at the moment . I'm loosing weight without trying ! I've lost about 2 stone . Early one is saying it to me ( btw I could do with loosing another 2 ;) ) I think it might be my body adjusting after the pregnancy . I lost weight when pregnant as had zero appetite the whole way through and haven't drank ( bar last weekend ) for almost 2 years . Also used to go to the cinema ALOT and stuff my face lol.... No more ... So there have been lifestyle changes that may explain it . Oh and now I'm lugging a buggy and baby around . Weight training ;) lol.. I'm going to go to the doc on Wednesday to get bloods as my family won't stop till I do !! Good chance for me to bring up ttc with her :) lol


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I hope all is OK, I think its just your lifestyle changes! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Oasis717 said:


> What a fantastic video Jo, I couldn't do that, all that mud lol, he must be seriously fit to do all that whilst holding the camera, it looked really tough! Really hope those tablets help you, they sound really good. Xx
> AFM opk was quite dark this aft so I'm hoping o is just days away, despite being more relaxed I can't help but get excited for o I always do! Xxx

Yeh it is a great video. Top guy and with a smile too. Yes defo fit. Thank you, my mood seems to be a bit better so fingers crossed. 

Hope your o is soon, I know what you mean about being relaxed but still getting excited. However, I don't POAS any more so just look at my temps to see what is happening. xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Left wonderin said:


> Wow I so wish I was fit enough to do something like that !!!! I've the opposite problem at the moment . I'm loosing weight without trying ! I've lost about 2 stone . Early one is saying it to me ( btw I could do with loosing another 2 ;) ) I think it might be my body adjusting after the pregnancy . I lost weight when pregnant as had zero appetite the whole way through and haven't drank ( bar last weekend ) for almost 2 years . Also used to go to the cinema ALOT and stuff my face lol.... No more ... So there have been lifestyle changes that may explain it . Oh and now I'm lugging a buggy and baby around . Weight training ;) lol.. I'm going to go to the doc on Wednesday to get bloods as my family won't stop till I do !! Good chance for me to bring up ttc with her :) lol

Yes, I would guess that it is lifestyle changes but hey, that is a lot though, how long has that been over? I can't remember how old Sean is. What are you getting bloods for? Yes defo bring up ttc. I do find it frustrating going to the doctors, especially when I was going about ttc and getting tests and I felt that they just wrote me off, peri menopausal, off you go! Well hey, I will laugh in their face if I did get pregnant.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa,

Yes, that makes sense. Hope you are well. I love your quote at the bottom of your signature, very true xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) time to start poas for me :) no its over about 8.5 months . Ill go get my thyroid checked and whatever doc thinks ?? Doc might not even think it is necessary we will see . Oooh how are mums to be doing ???


----------



## Oasis717

I think I got a pos opk yest cd12 which is early but it was one of those where half the line was darker and half not, hate those, did another and same so I'm putting in pos will see what temps do, was moody yest and always am just before o so....... My temps will have to get up bloody high as I've had post o temps pre o this cycle lol xx


----------



## tillyttc

Still stalking here what happened to so can't believe she's been banned !!!! As for me 12 days to go and so so ready lol hubby home in 48 hours so will be doing all we can lol still having contractions had a exam yesterday cervix is starting to soften but still closed started spotting a couple hours later but all is grand iam so ready to meet her now . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Tilly how exciting I can't believe you're nearly there! I think it was an argument about how many children people have but im really not too sure xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly can we offically go into LABOUR WATCH now ??????ooooooooh how exciting its been a while since we have had that on here :) !!!!!!!! How are you feeling ?? How long is hubby home for ? 
I think it was a comment headed about number of children etc , think it started over comments about the clear blue trial.... Poor so !


----------



## tillyttc

Lol yes you can go on labour watch ! Hubby home for three weeks , got my pineapple , raspberry leaf tea ! Will keep you all updated , poor soanxious doesn't seem fair . Xxx


----------



## josie1234

tillyttc said:


> Still stalking here what happened to so can't believe she's been banned !!!! As for me 12 days to go and so so ready lol hubby home in 48 hours so will be doing all we can lol still having contractions had a exam yesterday cervix is starting to soften but still closed started spotting a couple hours later but all is grand iam so ready to meet her now . Xxx

Tilly, so exciting. I bet you can't wait and to have hubby home, it must be so hard him being away especially when you are pg. I am not sure if I have missed a page, who has been banned? Tanya?? What has happened???


----------



## josie1234

Labour watch is so exciting!!!! Come on, we need another BFP too. 

Oh that's not good, hope Tanya is ok, what a shame.


----------



## josie1234

Hope my cycle is coming to an end soon, grrrr!!


----------



## Oasis717

Jo hope the end is in sight for you! Xx
AFM here's my opks, bottom two today are neg, third up from bottom is what I think is positive but only half the line is as dark as the control, according to Google any portion of the opk that's as dark as control should be counted as a positive, last month I got a v definite darker than control line for two days, this will be a short surge if true lasing about 12 hours. Guess temps over the next few days will reveal all! Bd just in case xxx


----------



## Oasis717

X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141116_131451.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josie1234

Looks good Becks, if you are quick, you may get another 4 or 5 BD's in lol (I am just teasing!), just wish I had your energy. Mind you, it would help if OH was here lol


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jo we can only manage 2/3 a day these days there's just no time!! I'm still not sure if that was THE positive yesterday, I don't know if the b6 will mess up o this time, hope not, when is your dh back? Xxx


----------



## josie1234

That is still a good though, as you said temps will confirm. OH went on the 5th and comes back on the Sun 23rd I think. He was supposed to go straight back on shift for 4 days so I wouldn't have seen him until the night of the 26th but his boss has said he can have them off. Fed up with it, it has been rubbish, living apart since Apr 2013 and no sign of things going back to normal, more courses planned too!


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly I don't know how you do it, it must be really hard on you, will things stay like this do you think or will they change in the future, I really hope so, you're both so busy you must be very strong together which I think is lovely but I totally understand why you're fed up with it though, really hope you get to spend more time together soon xx


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Becks. No, don't think it will change in the future. Don't really get much time together and I think it is just a case of getting on with it. He loves his job so I don't know what the answer is. Depressing to think about it. Trying to get a balance but it is difficult so maybe it is a good job that we are not actively ttc. If it wasn't going to happen before, it definitely isn't now! Sorry for being a grumpy but it does get me down. He is always skint too as he is worse off with all of the travelling. 

Oh well, see what happens. Have you been up to much for the weekend?


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo hoping that temp drop means she is on her way , I'd say its so hard to have oh away so much ... Although there are days I fantasise about it ;) lol... Sometimes they would drive you bonkers !!! 

Becks I think the one third from the end looks the darkest . I'm thinking ov was today . Here is hoping for temp rises in the am .. Note to self must start tempting tommrow . 

Oooh I bought cq-10 in tescos today !!!! Only 2.45 for 30 . 30mg but take 4 and your laughing !! I'm so pleased as they are 35 euro in the health food shop . They are new in . If anyone would like them and can't get them I'm happy to post :) can't believe it ! 
So now I take , fish oil , cq-10 120 , complex b , prenatal vitamin , vitamin c and zinc .
Think I'm also gonna try accupuncture depending on the cost . I'm thinking I've 18 good months left so might as well throw the book at it :) my PMA is back 

OK so I now declare TILLY,S LABOUR WATCH OFFICALLY OPEN !!! I'm very excited :) 
I'm guessing baby will turn up 2 days late ;) ohhhhhhh the excitement


----------



## crysshae

Yay Tilly. So close!

Hope his schedule gets better Jo.

Becks and Regina - Looks like y'all might be in the TWW together. 

AFM - 26 weeks today. Tried a bump pic. The shirt was loose so not as easy to see. Belly looks a bit flat today, like he's transverse again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry flat !!! Eh no it doesn't its such a cute bump :) how are you feeling ? Not long now till the third tri !!! Then blink and its gone :)


----------



## Oasis717

You're not being grumpy Jo I completely understand I would be exactly the same myself, I am sorry it must be very hard:( xxxx
Regina you are getting v good at these predictions lol a .6 rise this morning just hope it goes up again tomorrow, that's 2 days earlier than last cycle so the vitamins must be doing some good but until it goes up again I can't rely on o yest as my temps have been haywire! I'm heading to Tesco tomorrow thank you for that, will you take 4 a day? A lady on another thread said 600mg a day is needed for egg quality but they are so dear! Found some on eBay for 29.50 for one month but lord that's a lot of money! Xx
Crystal what a beautiful bump! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Just checking in not much doing contracting but not regular been cleaning this morning hopefully a good sign lol hubby here tomorrow can't wait ! See consultant on Thursday with a view to doing a early sweep and getting a induction date just in case don't think we will need it ! Starting my pineapple tonight hehe. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck with the pineapple! I was 13 days over when I went into labour with Brooklyn, the night before my dreaded induction all thanks to a horrific bout of gastroenteritis which set of my contractions from the worst runs and sickness ive had in my life lol, wouldn't recommend it though lol I wised up after the first bout and sat on the toilet being sick into a bucket, oh the memories of that! Lol xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Tilly, good luck hun, is hubby going to be home for a while now? I hope soxx

Crystal - loving the bump pic, gorgeous. 

Thanks all, in a better mood today which is good. Getting finishing touches on tattoo tomorrow and it's free!! lol, mind you I have spent enough on it. Saying that about OH being away, he would probably drive me crazy if he lived back at home ha ha. 

How is everyone doing? Covered a shift in the gym today and tonight is bootcamp and then PT session. Tomorrow is shift in gym reception 8-11, tattoo at 1 pm and then 2 classes 6-8 pm, Weds gym 8-3, classes 6, 7 and 8 pm, Thurs nothing during day then bootcamp and PT session, Fri - class, PT, class, class, PT. Sat - class, PT, Sun - 2 classes then PT. Phew!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy god Jo you must be one fit women !!!! Tilly good luck with the pinapple ;) its uck just couldn't do it !!!! Becks I'm taking 4 120g better than nothing . 600g would be 22 tabs !! Nearly the whole box lol.... Mmmm ill google it !


----------



## crysshae

Lol Regina. I didn't mean actually flat. It just didn't look round yesterday. There was a flat spot in the middle. 

Goodness Jo you're busy. 

Tilly - good luck!

Regina and Becks - OvaBoost has all the stuff you need for egg quality in one supplement for $30 per month here. I tried for a year to put all my own together and finally switched to this a few months before getting pregnant last year.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal will have a look for that! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too :)


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly, exciting being on labour watch again xx

Crystal, I have bump envy xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## josie1234

Hi all yes I forgot about ovaboost. I did try that before. You can get it from fairhaven online or amazon.co.uk. my moods seem to be better taking these tablets I got. 

I don't exercise in all those just some! Most of the time I just tell them what to do. &#9786;


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so happy I remembered to temp today :) hopefully ill remember tommrow too !!!!! Starting SMEP tommrow yipeeeeeeee :) time for action again !!!!!! 

LABOUR WATCH 
Hi Tilly anything to report today ??? Hehehehehehehehehexxxx


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo. Good one Regina. Keep remembering lol. 

I have a feeling that it will be Sunday Tilly. So exciting

Hi Lisa nice to hear from you. Yes I have bump envy too. &#9786;

I don't know why I still take my temp but I do. Just hoping that I have an idea what my body is doing lol but nope!!

Hope you are all having a good week. Keep temping, keep BD ING and most of all keep PM xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

That meant to say PMA


----------



## dancareoi

josie1234 said:


> Woo hoo. Good one Regina. Keep remembering lol.
> 
> I have a feeling that it will be Sunday Tilly. So exciting
> 
> Hi Lisa nice to hear from you. Yes I have bump envy too. &#9786;
> 
> I don't know why I still take my temp but I do. Just hoping that I have an idea what my body is doing lol but nope!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week. Keep temping, keep BD ING and most of all keep PM xxxxxx

I still temp some days and occasionally still fill in my FF chart, what's all that about?

Wishful thinking that DH 'snip' has reversed itself so I'll know when to DTD around OV - clutching at straws somewhat!!:dohh:

Taking Caitlin to docs as she has been sick now for the last 5 days, usually when having her milk before bed!


----------



## josie1234

I think it is hard to break the habit, it becomes routine and always a slight hope in there somewhere. 

Aw bless Caitlin, I hope she is feeling better soon and the doctor can give her something xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Poor Caitlin I hope the doctor can help bless her, hope she feels better soon. I'm confused at the dip I had in temp yest and if no rise in the morning then the b6 has messed me up and I've not o?? Opks are completely neg, strange xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I have my CH but my temps have flatlined! What is going on lol xx


----------



## Left wonderin

You got solid ch too ! Some of my charts my temps flatlined too . Not sure what that's about but no doubt you have googled it Becks ;) . Did you all know that baby vests are made with the flaps on the corners so that they can be pulled over the shoulders if there is a nappy explosion ? I NEVER did and was told last week by someone . It works !! Lol


LABOUR WATCH 
Tilly is hubby home now ?? Any movement , have you lost any of your plug yet ??


----------



## Left wonderin

Check down my charts April 13 and March 13 first 3 temps flatlined .


----------



## sheyan

hi everyone, it's been a while since i've been on... but it's been a very difficult and depressing last seven months..... tomorrow was supposed to be the happiest day of my life... my baby would have been born...but God knows best.... this was my first pregnancy

i'll be 39 in january, and since my mc in april, i think this is the first month i o'd on day 14 exactly, before this was between 13-15. suffered a ruptured cyst in september, really thought i was preggers though, all the symptoms were there.

anyway right now im on cd 20, 6dpo, and am just praying for a bfp this month. 

i know and can empathize with everyone here, and you are all in my prayers.... right now im in office so i cant do much reading but will catch up soon..

good luck to all


----------



## Oasis717

Sheyan I know just how hard that is, its really heartbreaking, I'm so sorry things can't be different but please don't loose hope that you will get your rainbow, at 39 you're a youngster on here lol, I'm 43 on Monday! Xxx
Regina all I've found is that stable temps equal stable hormones on Google but that's about it! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

sheyan said:


> hi everyone, it's been a while since i've been on... but it's been a very difficult and depressing last seven months..... tomorrow was supposed to be the happiest day of my life... my baby would have been born...but God knows best.... this was my first pregnancy
> 
> i'll be 39 in january, and since my mc in april, i think this is the first month i o'd on day 14 exactly, before this was between 13-15. suffered a ruptured cyst in september, really thought i was preggers though, all the symptoms were there.
> 
> anyway right now im on cd 20, 6dpo, and am just praying for a bfp this month.
> 
> i know and can empathize with everyone here, and you are all in my prayers.... right now im in office so i cant do much reading but will catch up soon..
> 
> good luck to all

So sorry for you loss, we all know what you have been through and how you are feeling. 

You're a spring chicken compared to some of us, I was 42 when I had Caitlin in September last year, after 2 losses in 2012

You have plenty of time. Sending lots of PMA and baby dust your way.

Took Caitlin to docs, thinks its a viral thing and not worried about her, just need to keep an eye on her. Can take 7-10 days to go.

Got through today without her being sick!


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I really hope it doesn't take that long to go, poor Caitlin but that's good no sickness today! 
Am wondering what today's temp will be, must get some sleep I've been cleaning the kitchen, I don't get any spare time at all in the day lol xx


----------



## garfie

Becks - Woohoo your thermometer is not broken:haha:

AFM - Still not got a clue (hey what's new!)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol fi I know I thought I was stuck at 36.60 forever! Looks like my diet change and vitamins have worked, was getting v painful breasts after o right up to AF and sickness and 5 dpo and zero anything so I'm really pleased, whether it helps with lp or spotting I don't know but I hope so. Hoping you o really soon, waiting sucks xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Could ff be wrong and o was on CD 10? Xx


----------



## sheyan

lol... that's makes me feel better.... put a smile on my face..... i know what u mean and i know i should be thankful for ovulating every month and having a regular cycle too.... God is indeed great ... 

u are all in my prayers.....


----------



## sheyan

spring chicken? omg. u all make me feel like i have soooo much time... thanks a mil... it means so much..... 
good to know she'll be back to 100% soon

thanx again for the encouragement ladies...

goodluck to alllll........


----------



## sheyan

hey this is a question to all...... when i was pregnant i had alot and i mean alot of pain in the labia region, i mean i could even sit down, and if i was on my feet for too long it was unbearable... but once i got off my feet for about half hour it went away.... anyhoot, since the mc i have experienced this a few times, just after o and before af.... 

has anyone experienced anything like this also. 

also, any of u guys on clomid, this is my 6th round after the mc, and next thursday i'll know if this month is out also. but tell me, if u have been on clomid..... have any of you experienced very very sensitive nipples, not breasts but nipples?

please share your experiences..... thanx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok so I'm to in a very good mood . As I was trying seduce oh ( as its that I me again ) he out of the blue told me he is having second thoughts and thinks maybe we should long term foster instead or as he put it give a poor LO with no family a home . WTF it came as quite a shock !!!! I asked why and he said he is afraid something might happen to me as I'm OLD !!!! He said he wouldn't cope with that ans its too much risk ! Its his anxiety speaking ! I got VERY upset and I told him that he broke my heart but that its over now so no more trying :cry:

He is gone to bed I'm on the couch sulking .. He left saying ok we will keep trying but he has taken all of the good out of it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Not TOO upset for LABOUR WATCH ;) 

Well TILLY its getting closer ........... How are you feeling ????


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all ,

Just wanted to see if anything happening to Tilly!

Sheyan, not experienced the pain you are talking about, so I'm no use to you I'm afraid.

Regina, hope DH come round a little now. My DH had similar second thoughts when trying for Caitlin. I'd had the 2 losses, he first in jan 12 at 17 weeks was devastating and I was in a very bad place as for 4 months I didn't know if see were even going to try again. Then to lose another after that was awful. He was worried about trying again because he didnt want to see me going through all he pain and heartache again if things didnt work out and was worried about the effect it would have on the other kids.

However, we kept on going and now have Caitlin!

They see things from a different perspective than we do, I think we get blinkered by it all but they somehow seem to look at it from a more sensible point of view and therefore worry about it more.

He'll come round and once you have another bundle of joy it will all be forgotten.


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Just wanted to see if anything happening to Tilly!
> 
> Sheyan, not experienced the pain you are talking about, so I'm no use to you I'm afraid.
> 
> Regina, hope DH come round a little now. My DH had similar second thoughts when trying for Caitlin. I'd had the 2 losses, the first in jan 12 at 17 weeks was devastating and I was in a very bad place, as for 4 months I didn't know if see were even going to try again. Then to lose another after that was awful. He was worried about trying again because he didnt want to see me going through all he pain and heartache again if things didnt work out and was worried about the effect it would have on the other kids.
> 
> However, we kept on going and now have Caitlin!
> 
> They see things from a different perspective than we do, I think we get blinkered by it all but they somehow seem to look at it from a more sensible point of view and therefore worry about it more.
> 
> He'll come round and once you have another bundle of joy it will all be forgotten.

Caitlin seems to be better now, 3 sick free days and back to her 2 weetabix for breakfast, so fingers crossed that's it!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance good to hear your story and it kinda puts it into perspective . Anyway ttc this month is off the cards . We had to put one of our dogs to sleep today . It was so hard so in no mood to bd at all . Maybe its just as well gives us time to talk more ............ Well gives me time to reassure him ;) 


LABOUR WATCH 
Hi Tilly how are you , hope your feeling good


----------



## tillyttc

Hi all iam still here lol ! Saw consultant on Thursday she did a sweep and told us to get busy lol anyways we got busy last night and I lost my mucus plug 20 mins after was huge not expecting that nither was hubby lmao ! Gonna have another sweep Thursday if things arn't moving also had pineapple,curry,walking and the rasp tea so iam a trying lol . Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

LABOUR WATCH 23/11/2014 

Tilly you sure are !!! Its so exciting :)


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly you're doing all u can good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I'm a bit behind with posts I'm so very sorry about your dog, are you OK? Sending lots of luv xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Can't remember if I told you all but I've got an app with my new doctor on 11/12 xx


----------



## tillyttc

Quick update waters went while mopping kitchen floor this aft lol iam still in labour and delivery no sign of baby and iam getting abit jacked lol! Will post with updat soon as . Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

tillyttc said:


> Quick update waters went while mopping kitchen floor this aft lol iam still in labour and delivery no sign of baby and iam getting abit jacked lol! Will post with updat soon as . Xxx

LABOUR WATCH 24/11/2014 

:happydance: yahoo sounds like there has been alot of progress :hugs: hope your being well looked after . Damm I have to go to work :haha: but ill be back In 8 hours to check in . I'm soooo excited :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Men!!! Seriously ill never understand them !!! OH now is fine with having another baby but want me to be " sneaky" about it ???? Ie he feels its too much pressure with me announcing " its time " lol..... But how can you be sneaky about b'ding 4-5 nights in a row !!!!!!! When the norm is not that ! Maybe ill have to make it the norm :winkwink: 

Got pos Opk yesterday and a bit of lovin :winkwink: its a long shot but at least I'm not totally out this month :haha:


----------



## garfie

Good Luck Tilly:happydance::happydance:

Looking forward to the update later:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Tilly. I can't wait to hear your news. So excited for you xxxx

Hey Crystal how are you doing hun?

Yes men are a strange breed and it is hard not to make out you are ttc lol.

How is everyone else? I think I have missed some posts. Cycle still not over grrr ! OH came home early so was back Fri night. He goes back 1 Dec which is great. Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Fi, how are things with you? Ok, I hope xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope all is going well for Tilly - will be checking in again tomorrow for news!

AFM - had OV pain all day today - so wish I was TTC again


----------



## Oasis717

So ladies 4 ICS yest v v faint line, 3 today all with more noticeable lines but BFN on Superdrug 4 day early tests, I've had 50 of these tests and no evaps til now and I've only 7 left! How unfair:( xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141124_232559~2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Left wonderin

I wouldn't count yourself out yet might still be too early for super-drug if that dip is implantation can take 3-5 days for hcg to rise . Don't give up hope yet


----------



## Oasis717

But I don't get it Superdrug would surely be showing if those ICS are true! Oh bloody hell I think I prefer stark white, its my birthday today so would been a lovely present! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and the last ic I did just now was a BFN go figure! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks I'm so sorry .. Happy birthday I'm sure you will get your special present maybe just a little late ;) are you doing anything nice today ?


----------



## Oasis717

It was yesterday Regina, thank you, we went out for pizza and oh well I think I'm out once again, hopefully I might get some answers at the docs on the 11th xx


----------



## Alien73

Happy belated birthday Becks! And good luck :) I am in the same situation, 11 dpo today and same issue: so far positive on 3 no-name and 2 Clearblue, negative on several FRERs. Go figure, but not getting my hopes up. 

Sorry Ladies, I have been absent but still stalking from time to time. Trying to figure out if going for another round of IVF makes sense or not. My intuition says not to do it though. So all in all, not in a great place right now&#8230;.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## garfie

Good luck becks and happy belated birthday&#127880;&#127873;

I always say if superdrug isn't showing then I don't believe the cheapies :wacko:

How many dpo are you now? - are you finding the b6 works?

Think I need some as a full cycle 20 days - no good for anyone:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

130 million babies born world wide each year ... That's 4 a second !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Alien73 said:


> Happy belated birthday Becks! And good luck :) I am in the same situation, 11 dpo today and same issue: so far positive on 3 no-name and 2 Clearblue, negative on several FRERs. Go figure, but not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Sorry Ladies, I have been absent but still stalking from time to time. Trying to figure out if going for another round of IVF makes sense or not. My intuition says not to do it though. So all in all, not in a great place right now.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Thank you, I got another bloom in line on an ic tonight but I know I'm out no symptoms apart from quite bad AF cramps today:( at least my diets worked and 10 dpo tomorrow and no sign of any spotting!! Good luck if you had positives on cb that's great!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi I'm 10 dpo today (i trust sd tests too) and I think my diets really helped tbh still waiting to see what my lp is but I'm just relieved no spotting, last cycle it was on 9 & 10 dpo, one before I was spotting from 6 dpo! So I'm really pleased about that  loads luck try the b6! Combine it with zinc, magnesium and vit c and the combination balances hormones and increases progesterone xx


----------



## Left wonderin

That's great news Becks about the spotting :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina I wouldn't of stood a chance with the lining keep breaking down too soon, v sore boobs today, everything has changed this cycle, last few my boobs were v sore from o disappearing around 10dpo! How are you doing now, are you OK? Xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Baby Anna grace born 00.34am 25th nob weighing 7lb10oz all is fantastic mum is knackerd but so in love . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow massive congratulations!!!!! So so pleased for you all xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Congratulations Tilly and family. Really chuffed/over the moon for you. Can't wait to see pics xxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Fabulous Tilly, congratulations on your rainbow xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh so delighted and I love her name :) welcome to the world can't wait to see her pic :) rest up mammy xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Tilly!

Becks - I think your chart is looking good. Have you tried a different test again. 

Hope you are all doing well. Getting ready for Thanksgiving here tomorrow. Pies in the oven. 

I failed my glucose test but it was apparently very borderline so I'm having to log my numbers for 2 weeks to see where it goes.


----------



## Alien73

:baby::happydance:Aaaaaaw, congrats Tilly!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal but I'm def out spotting bright red this morn and BFN on early proper test:( feeling its all over really xxx hope you're OK xx


----------



## dancareoi

Crystal, Happy Thanksgiving.

Better watch those pies though if you're watching your sugar levels!

Hopefully you'll be able to turn them round to a better figure. I've had gestational diabetes in all 4 of my pregnancies and it's a real nuisance.

It took 50 minutes to get Caitlin to bed tonight, she drank all her milk in her bottle and the had a massive strop because it had all gone, yes I have a 14 month old who has learnt how to strop!

She is starting t communicate now in her own way. When she's hungry she brings me her bib. This morning she had 2 1/2 weetabix for breakfast!

She points at the fridge when she wants a yoghurt and in a morning has started to stand by the bed until she gets some of my milk!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance Caitlin is so adorable :) and too cute for words :) 
Becks sorry she got you , on the plus side your LP has lengthened and visits with new doc to look forward to x 

Anyone ever had tmi warning .......
Globs of green tinged cm after ov ?? This is the second month it has happened a day or two after ov . Looks like snot . Never had it before . Next month ill take a pic of it its weird !!! May need a trip to the doc ?? It only comes once and then goes , no. Smell etc ...


----------



## Oasis717

Regina don't worry about that! I have it every single cycle a couple of days after o I asked the nurse at the hospital once and she said its completely normal and caused by an increase it progesterone, I use it as a double indicator on top of my thermal shift that I've o, it literally looks like you've blown your nose lol, can also be a symptom of pregnancy! And thank you spotting not til 11 dpo is def better xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Phew !!! Never had it before so that good :) very unlikely to be pregnancy I've as much chance of winning the lotto this month ! My positive is at least oh is over his wobble ;) lol


----------



## Oasis717

Yep totally normal DW! That's great you're right back on track was expecting a big drop today come on AF! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Dance - I ate one piece of pie and sent all the leftovers home with everyone else. Sugars were all normal the first day of checking. Yesterday they were higher but I did have more carbs in Thanksgiving dinner than usual. Caitlin sounds so cute!

Becks - I'm sorry AF seems to be showing. I hope your new doctor can help you find answers. 

Regina - Becks is right. Green or yellow CM is normal when your progesterone is high. I'm glad your DH is feeling better about TTC.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal how are you doing? Hope time is going quick for you.

Becks when do you see new doc. Hoping you have a BP very soon.

Tilly how are you? Has it sunk in yet? Bet you just keeping looking at her, not quite believing she is here. Looking forward to pics.

Lisa, Caitlin sounds so cute.

How is everyone else? Regina fx'd for you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jo how are you doing? My app is 11th DEC 9.20, they were booking 3/4 weeks ahead! I'm really hoping he'll do the tests I need, 12 day lp so far and spotting didn't start til 11 dpo so better than last month, if I o around cd 14/15 hopefully, it will make me about 10dpo on xmas day, a bfp is all i want for xmasxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

AF here for me but o on CD 14 and 13 day lp so earlier o and one extra day to my lp so I'm happy with that, looks like the b6 and diet change work!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

That's great about lp Becks. I have previously mentioned that you can get AMH tests done any time of cycle so might be worth asking if can get that on NHS. Other tests you have to get done on certain days of cycle otherwise not accurate. But be prepared that they may not do AMH on nhs. Good luck xxx


----------



## josie1234

I am ok. Trying to get organised for Christmas but not very successful. OH goes back tomorrow. He is driving me nuts lol


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jo can't live with husbands can't live without them sometimes!! What is amh test Jo? Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry butting in AMH tests your egg reserve I think ?? I was thinking of having it done after Christmas . Costs about 150-200 euro . Want to know if I'm wasting my time trying or should I just do Ivf ? I'm so tempted if I don't gt pg even though I said I wouldn't


----------



## josie1234

https://www.simply-fertility.com/a-guide-to-amh/


----------



## Oasis717

Oh lovely thanks girls will def be asking! Xx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Becks -- I hope your appointment goes well with your doctor and they offer you some things will help you.

Testing my AMH is what got me started on the IVF roller coaster. It gives you a feel for what you may have left. Mine was <.16. I am all for gaining information to make an educated decision on how to move forward. Time is so precious.

AFM: I am 28w4d and am feeling good. Because of my blood clotting disorders, the plan is to be induced the last week of January. He is growing well and my blood pressure is staying low. So far, so good! 

I am still reading every day and keeping up with you ladies. I am hopeful for another BFP sometime soon!


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle thank you, I'm not sure they do the test on the NHS though from what I've been reading:( xx
So glad you are doing so well its lovely to hear xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay for a better LP Becks. 

Jenn - Glad you're doing well. 

I hope you are all doing great!

Keeping a log of my blood sugars. Seem to be too high in the morning after fasting overnight but manageable during the day. Will see what my doc says tomorrow. Supposed to have my 3D scan then too.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal, I hope your levels stay stable and a 3d scan how exciting! Good luck xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry can't wait to see the 3d scan :) they are so clear !! 
I've looked up AMH testing price , a place 20mins from here charges 110 euro and they they have a special offer of a free consultation worth 250 when the results come back . 110 euro not the worst .. Ill get putting a bit by and book in for January . Takes 14 days for test results .. Intervals already and its only December and no appointment made lol....

Sparkle like you said its about making informed choices now . No point hitting 48 and thinking damm should have done Ivf .. The end of jan how exciting ... Another labour for me to live vicariously through ;) you and cry are only 3 days put from each other !!

Jo no AF yet .... Tis was another long cycle . Do you get PMS ? Thanks for the article :)Becks that home test you did was the old way of testing . Looks like you did ok on that one :) 

I don't even know what DPO I am . Life is super busy at the moment so no time to ponder !!!


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina - thanks for asking, yes defo looks like another long one.....so annoying. Yes, I do get PMS, quite a lot too. At least when you have regular cycles, you know that it is going to end but with me it is up and down like a yoyo with my moods. Awful. Not sure if the tablets are helping any or not. I am impatient but it may take a couple of cycles to notice a different. Who knows? 

Crystal - hope your levels stay stable and I am so looking forward to the 3D scan, bet you are so excited. 

Becks - I don't think they do AMH test on NHS. It was mentioned to me when I went for acupuncture. Good luck with the doctor hun. How is Brooklyn and what is he up to lately?

Jenn - how exciting, good that you are keeping track of this thread and looking forward to the updates. Not long now, are you getting excited yet? Any bump pics? 

Christmas will soon be here and my LO would have been 2 years beginning of Jan. Sad. I do Personal Training for a lady in her house and she has a little baby boy, he is so cute. Hope everyone else is doing okay xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo was just thinking that !!! The must be awful not knowing when an end in in sight !!


----------



## Oasis717

I know January is always a sad time for us, our first lo lost at 3 months would be 2 this Jan, they were due 2 days after dh birthday, we would never, ever be without Brooklyn and he wouldn't be here now if we hadn't lost our angel but I still will be eternally sad that we never got to meet themxxx Jo Brooklyn is doing fantastic thank you, he loves all the Xmas decorations everywhere we go so we put our two trees up two I weeks ago! He can ask me for things now in his own way and points to things he wants, he's v loving and loves kisses and cuddles, looking forward to seeing him open his presents. Xx
I will ask the doctor when I go about the amh test, we wouldn't go down the ivf route though I don't think, I'm just hoping its not too late for us xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and Jo I'm afraid the agnus castus takes 3 months to get into your system to be fully effective against pmt, its a long wait:( xx


----------



## tillyttc

A peek at Anna lol . Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Tilly she is so wonderful xxxx how are you doing ?? 
Becks not sure i will either zero funds but would love to know if I'm in with a shot or not


----------



## josie1234

Tilly so beautiful. Bet you are on cloud 9. Hope it all went ok. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly she's simply beautiful she really isxxx
Regina same here just out of our reach financially:( xx


----------



## Left wonderin

If I win the lotto or euro millions ill fund us all :) lol....


----------



## Oasis717

Lol snap!!!! I must admit I'm really starting to worry now after all his time, trying to stay positive but its not working:( xxx


----------



## crysshae

She's beautiful Tilly!

Yes. All herbs take 3 months to fully work, but I began to see and feel a difference the first month taking agnus castus. 

Little one hasn't turned yet, so the placenta made it hard to get good pics, causing artifact on his skull but you can see his profile and hands in front of his face. 

The doctor wants me to continue logging my sugars and changing things around to see if I can get my fasting sugar lower before she gives me meds as it's the only one that's high. After meals my sugars are usually fine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Crystal how wonderful! What a lovely pic xxxx


----------



## addie23

I'm new I have never posted but we are trying again if it will happen I'm 40 just turned last month I have 4 children 2 older girls 18 and 14 and just last Dec I had my boy girl twins my little girl was born sleeping at 36 weeks 6 days my son will be one in a few weeks this month this is the the only child I have lost I'm still coping I guess 
We did ivf to conceive the twin s so I'm not sure if it will happen naturally but I did have a chemical in august but nothing since so I guess it's a wait and see


----------



## Oasis717

Addie I'm so very sorry for your loss, I really hope you find comfort and support here, they are a lovely group of ladies, we are all still hoping for bfp's, a very big welcome to our group xxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Addie, welcome to this thread. So sorry for your loss and of course, the pain never goes away but this thread shows that there is hope as some ladies have had their rainbows in their 40's. Good luck on your ttc journey. Lovely ladies on here who always listen and understand.

Crystal - what a wonderful pic.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry OMG !! Baby is so perfect and hiding ... What a cutie pie I bet you can't wait :) 
Addie I'm so sorry for the loss of your little girl I'm certain she will be in your heart always . 
Welcome to the gang :) its great to have some new blood :) most o us have been hanging around for quite some time !! Lol.... 

We are ALL still hopeful for our BFP and try keep each other positive :) 
The clinic got back to me about the AMH test its 110 euro and they offered an appointment next week !!! Mmm think ill wait till the other side of Christmas as don't want bad news just before if I've zero reserve !!


----------



## crysshae

Welcome Addie. I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one. 

Regina and Becks - I'm hopeful you both get great news at your appointments. 

Jo - How are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal I'm really hoping that the doc will help xxx


----------



## garfie

Dammit so I replied to you ladies somewhere between Cry's post and Becks just went to check and my post wasn't there at all - and it was the longest I have wrote in a while:cry:

Becks - I found AMH testing done through the post for £140.00 (I have book marked it for the New Year).:happydance:

Tilly - your little one is gorgeous - I hope some time soon to have our own are you listening up there:winkwink:

Cry - I can't believe the modern technology these days if I'm lucky to have another I want all the modern scans too - I have a few b/w grainy ones of the boys:haha:

Addie - I'm sorry for your loss hun - I have been around on this board for ages - more a stalker these days as one day hubby wants a baby (then usually we have another loss) and then he says NO MORE!!! I write a lot in my journal so that's where you will normally find me:winkwink:

Lisa - How is Caitlin - bet she is excited about all the twinklies this year:cloud9:

Jo - Did you have your AMH tested? - or was it just CD3 and 21DPO blood tests for the Dr to make his decision?:hugs:

Regina - How did the seduction techniques go? - better than mine I bet - I tried last night and granted he is a "little" bit under the weather but of course this blew up into a full scale row (again) and I ended up saying if I coould get the main ingredient from the shops I would make my own bun:haha: this difused the situation a little and we are back on speaking terms:dohh:

Not that I think it makes a difference last month ff did not detect ovulation and I reckon this month is the same (although I did start B6) so maybe that has effected things :shrug:

If my original post should pop up - sorry for repeating!!!!

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal, I am good thank you. Been a quieter day today so all good. Had a headache all day though so hope I am not coming down with anything. OH is fed up as he doesn't think he can get home on next 4 days off as things kicking off at work. Mind you, I don't think I help things as I always give him a hard time about it all, him being away and going on courses etc. 

Fi - no I didn't get AMH tested. My results were all on blood tests and just didn't want to get my hopes up when the doctors have basically washed their hands of me. It was all getting to me, POAS etc it was really stressing me out so have just decided to get on with life instead of focusing on it all. I still take temp but that's it now. It can really take over your life. I hope that you and your OH are okay and you get your wicked way ;-)

How is everyone else??


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi the seduction went well lol for one day anyway 2 days before ov lol... Now waiting till sat to test but already know I'm out .. Looking forward to my seduction routine which will fall timing wise right around Christmas . Ill just ply him with alcohol :haha: 

I've decided I'm definitely having the test but in January then ill make a doc appointment in jan too ... Here is hoping for 2015 BFP ;) lol.... ( well we can move our goal posts :winkwink: ) they are ours after all :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok girls I'm about to totally freak out !!!! I need ye to calm me down !! I'm 10dpo and went to the loo . Wiped and a tiny bit of red blood mixed with cm . Tmi ill put up pic .......

I NEVER EVER SPOT and have LP of 15 days . AF not due till next Wednesday . Last time I spotted at 10dpo resulted in Sean !!! So I need to calm down .......... The chances are its just a randowm cycle with break through bleeding or AF is coming 5 days early .... But on the other hand there is a chance its ib .......... OMG !!!! Last time I had red too and thought AF coming so put a tampon in . I hope I'm not left in limbo long .... I need you all to calm me down as it is 99.9% probably nothing

Here is the pic sorry if tmi ill take it down if it is but need to know its not my imagination !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## addie23

thank you all for kind words , i have an appt next friday the 12th with a new fertlity dr i just want to get my levels checked see if its even possible for me to concieve naturally I went through almost 5 years of iui and ivf and dr appt meds everything then I was over the moon pregnant with twins only to lose my beautiful daughter a week before i was schedule for my c section, its like some dream i had but a nightmare too and now im back here trying i should not be here thats what i tell myself anyway Ive been trying since august and i actually had a chemical that month never had one before and nothing since , i take some herbs that i read help women at 40 and take all the normal ttc vitamins Im hoping my levels are at least normal range and that i dont have any polyps fibroids i have a history of those and endo so I will see what the new doctor says


----------



## Oasis717

Gosh so much to catch up on!! Regina Omg that looks to me very very much like ib, if you never spot as I do and its EXACTLY the right time for ib to show (it was 10dpo you spotted with Sean too wasn't it!) then I think its v v exciting, I have everything crossed for you!!! Xx
Fi I'm really hoping the b6 helps and gives your body a nudge and you o this month xxx
Addie, I'm hoping you get some fab results from the specialist, I see a new doctor on the 11th and I'm really hoping I'm not dismissed at 43, I've read that fertility drugs like clomid give you more chance not by improving egg quality but in making you release more eggs per month therefore increasing your chances, I'm a little nervous to go if I'm honest xxx
Jo I hope you're not coming down with something, Casey (ds6) was off with a sickness bug this week then last three days Brooklyn has been v tearful and off his food, he had a temp but it only lasted a day and thankfully wasn't sick xxx

AFM AF is finally going and I can look forward to this cycle, tried my new clearblue fertility monitor as an opk gave me a half positive (usually have a barely there line at this point) and got an empty circle for low fertility, useless cheapy strips!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well its still there this am ( nothing has made it to my underwear ,only when I check cervix ( tmi ) its more a browny red this am . And only tiny bit . I'm going to try forget about it all together today , I'm off to work with tampons in my bag lol...... 

Becks I am so excited for your doctors visit as ill be going to see one in January and they better take me seriously !!! Lol


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina I hope he's understanding and I'm so hopeful for you, wanted too share a couple of pics latest of Brooklyn and our Xmas tree xxxx
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141123_114308~2.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

He's such a cutie. Love your tree.

Regina - Exciting! I hope you don't need that January appt!

Fi - Good luck! It is crazy how different the pictures are now. It'll be fun to compare to the older kids. 

Jo - hope your DH gets home soon. 

Addie - Good luck to you too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks Brooklyn couldn't get any cuter if he tried !!!! He is amazing !! As is that tree !!!! Wow . I'm putting ours up on Saturday . 
Well still spotting only when I wipe and has turned completly brown . There is only a wee bit Am having phantom symptoms of sore blood and cramps lol........ But my boobs do feel fuller . Might all be in my head . Not sure what to think tbh .. Wouldn't it be ironic if I did get a BFP on the month oh got the wobble sand we actually were not trying . 
Not going to test till Monday as if it was ib it takes 3 days for hcg to build following implantation . Tonight is only 24 hours . If its not a BFP its a double disapointment no BFP and there is something up with my cycle . I'm 50/50 right now ...


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks can I ask does your spotting stay as just that or get heavier ? Does it come and go ? What colour is it ? Sorry for all the questions but don't want to bank on this being ib and get my hopes dashed . Looking at other explanations and yours just started out of the blue a few cycles ago too so might just be what is happening here too x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Regina I think that's the best pic dh has taken of Brooklyn! I've always spotted before AF apart from a couple of cycles this past year when I didn't, odd that, but since my teens I've had brown spotting before AF but last few cycles its been red which was unusual for me, I actually had it at 9&10 dpo then nothing at 11dpo and then AF at 12 dpo two cycles ago, all new for me, sorry if tmi but id only get it with a no 2 in the mornings then just brown cm rest of day! But its still my cue for all over, with every pregnancy even the ones I lost I never had a single drop of blood or brown cm nothing, but I know you have so I'm v excited for you!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Boy your either up really early or really late lol...... Thanks so much for your reply !! My spotting has all but disappeared except for specks of brown tiny dots . I'm so scared to get my hopes up and even allow myself imagine it could be ib . Zero other signs , I think my boobs feel a litte heavier but that could be my imagination . Oh and I had a dream I can't quite remember about 3 days ago that I was pregnant , remember waking up feeling really happy ! So the wait goes on I suppose if AF doesn't arrive ( and that doesn't look likley ) Monday morning will revel all one way or the other !!! Think I'm gonna buy a frer and not use ic so its not ambiguous !! Couldn't cope with a evap right now .


----------



## crysshae

Very exciting!


----------



## Oasis717

I know Regina look at all those crappy ICS I had!!! I'm v hopeful for you, not so hopeful for me lol but v hopeful for you I think this might be it for you I have a good feeling! I was just going to bed lol I know it was a bit late but Brooklyn's ill and didn't go to sleep til 11.30 pm! So wed just watched a film xxx still getting open circles on the clearblue monitor, hate this wait! I've prob got like a week yet:( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well the gods were conspiring against me today decided ill test in the am with a frer as not due AF till Wednesday , went to not one but two chemist shops today neither had anything but clear blue digital !! Errrr think ill test with my ic in the am . Can't stand not knowing either way ........ Right now I'm defo it will be negative . Spotting has totally stopped now .


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah bit early Regina and you don't want the disappointment! Everything crossed! I'm thinking of giving up if nothing this month, can't take the heartache or the bfn's anymore, I've done nearly 12 months now and I think I'll have to face the fact its not meant to be:( xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks , I'm sorry your in that place :( at least wait and see what the doc says before making any decisions. If its a BFN in the am which I am expecting it to be its a double whammy !! No BFP plus my cycles have gone weird ! ! 

Ill keep ye all posted in the am . I'm off Christmas shopping with my sis and mum tommrow up north . Its an annual thing I'm taking Sean as John is working . Looking forward to it :)

Waiting for a pizza in the oven I'm starving ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Dh wants to keep trying but I've really had enough of the disappointment but he's spoken to me tonight and asked me to give it a couple more months and get some tests done if the doc will so I might give it two more but then I'm done, obviously we won't be preventing but I can't take anymore disappointment after a year. Wishing you SO much luck Regina, so hoping for you that this is it hunni xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

She thanks Becks that means so much . I'm not giving up hope till menapause full force comes lol.... For all of us ;) I kwym about the disapointment though .. It feels like your watching an hour glass and each month the sand gets less and less .


----------



## Left wonderin

All that fuss for nothing I'm afraid . Tested this am BFN .im disappointed but not devastated . Now to figure out what this spotting was all about !! I'm gonna chill out a really enjoy Sean's first Christmas , my first not preg in two years ! In jan ill go get the AMH Testing and a trip to the doc . Hoping AF now arrives when she is supposed to .also wondering if all those pills messing with my cycle so might give them up for now .


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Regina, it might still be too early though as it can take up to 3 days after ib, id love to be able to keep going indefinitely but its really getting to me and I've felt v depressed this last couple of months and that's not me, its really affecting me and I really don't want it to keep ruling my life so two more months then I'm stopping the temp, opks etc and what will be will be cause trying hasn't done anything to help xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Sorry to hear this Regina but not over yet. 

Becks big hugs. I know what you are saying and I felt better in myself when I stopped focusing on it. It is hard as it becomes your life but it does drag you down an emotional roller coaster but life is short and you have to live it. It doesn't stop you wishing but at least you are getting on with things and it not dragging you down. Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks and Jo I know exactly what you mean , sometimes I feel that ill miss something with Sean who is here because I'm so focused on making another baby . Sometimes it just gets in under your skin !! I'm so so thankful for the family I have I think I need to spend more time focusing on them especially over Christmas . Put a tampon in thinking AF was coming as brown spotting came back but no ... Nothing ..... Come on AF


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls, I do feel the same as you both, and I'm so scared that if I do get another bfp it will be another cp, I can't keep stressing all the time so two more months then I'm chucking the thermometer, opks etc! I did however get my first flashing smiley face on my cbfm today indicating the rise in estrogen you get before the lh rise indicating high fertility so try we are lol. Having to take Brooklyn to the docs this aft as he's been unwell and now has red raised spots all over the soles of his feet and spreading to his toes:( xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well Brooklyn has hand foot and mouth disease only Lord knows where he got it from xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh poor Brooklyn :( I'm borrowing a cbfm from a friend this month . Helped her get her two babies :) poor Brooklyn how do you treat it ? I'm declaring AF as arriving today light flow but a bit more than spotting and red ! A wacky cycle for sure .... Glad to be moving on ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and here is my Christmas tree and fire place just to bore you all lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oasis717

The doctor said it sounds worse than it is cause everyone thinks its something to do with what cattle get but obviously not, he said its a really common viral illness amongst 1 to 4 year olds, no treatment as its a virus, someone coughed or sneezed near him when we were out at some point he said, what a joke, like I can stop that! Sorry bout AF Regina, I'm on my 2nd day of flashing smiley face, I must admit its made us bd more on these days than we normally would, just hope it doesn't take too long to get a solid, about 4 days is the norm I think. And your pics not boring I just love looking at pics, it looks lovely!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

What's a flashing smiley face ? What does it tell you ?


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Love the pics. Sorry about AF Regina, i hope next cycle is not as wacky for you. 

Becks what does flashy face mean. I do miss smiley faces. Can't afford to keep buying them and getting disappointed with my crazy cycles. Tablets seem to help moods and find I am worse if I forget them but still get a bit emotional. Oh poor Brooklyn bless him. 

I haven't got Dec's up yet. Asked OH to put lights up before he went. He put one set up at kitchen window! I have put set up at D'S window. We may get them all up by xmas lol. Had a drama with Christmas tree. Bought one yesterday. Got home, box empty!! To cut a long story short, I had bought display model. I thought the box was light!! So of course, lots of Mickey taking from mates. It could only happen to me. Had to pick it up after work. It was in a trolley.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo hehehe it was so light because of all your muscles ;) lol... Hope you got it up now! Still have lots to do ! That's one long cycle your having ! Any feeling she going to active soon ? The salvia maybe baby thing isn't working for me so if anyone would like it I'm happy to post it on to you ? Aparently it doesn't work for 20% of people . Typical I'm one of them !! Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks sorry ment to ask how Brooklyn is doing ??


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, big hugs. Giving up TTC is not an easy thing to do, but remember we are all here for you. Time is a great healer and gradually it will get easier. I still wish sometimes now I could have another and do get sad, but this time last year I was in a much worse state if mind, so very very slowly I am getting there, although I don't think that feeling of longing will ever fully go, you just have to try and accept it and move on xx

Hope Brooklyns ok. A couple of mine have had that. Luckily they weren't unwell and got over it quickly.

Regina, sorry Af for you. 

Jo, empty box !!!!!!

Afm - just started a vitamin b50 complex. Not that it makes any difference from a TTC point of view but my LP was 8/9 days last month and I OV on cd16, which is early for me, so that have me a 25 day cycle. My Af is always very heavy for a couple of days and last 6/7 days.

So, I'm hoping the b6 will lengthen my cycle.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all, you are all always such a great support and I do appreciate it. Brooklyn remains VERY fed up! But not too unwell in himself just crying a lot more, the rash seems to have stopped spreading at least, sorry I should of explained the clearblue fertility monitor picks up not just lh but also estrogen giving you 4 more fertile days, the solid empty circle on the monitor means low fertility which I got for CD 7 & 8 then a flashing smiley face means the monitor has detected estrogen which is released before lh indicating high fertility then the solid smiley face means lh has been detected also and you are at peak fertility. I'm on my third day of flashing smiley. A rise this morning but not sure why although I did up my b6 to 100mg from 50 last night cause I hadn't read the bottle and it says take one to two 50mg lol so I took two! Maybe not my best idea right before o! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope Brooklyn heals quickly. Good luck with those smiley faces!

Sorry AF got you Regina. 

Lol Jo!

I hope your cycle straightens out Lisa.


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm getting mine tommrow . Can't wait to try it :) ill pick up the sticks on the way home and let the poas begin !! AF should be gone by fri :)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina I'm just finding it bloody annoying! Fourth day of flashing smiley meaning just estrogen still and no lh but last cycle I didn't get an lh surge til cd13 anyway and as we always bd right up to o as soon as I get ewmc the monitor telling me I've got a rise in estrogen 4/5 days before I o is pretty useless cause I already know that! I'm glad I didn't pay for it, I think it would be massively helpful to ladies with long cycles or who didn't temp or track cm but to me I won't be using it again but tbh I won't be using anything anymore, dh has been asking me for months to throw the thermometer away and the o tests, it really takes over and as my libido increases along with my cm I know when I'm coming up for o and we bd anyway. I saw my new doctor today who was absolutely lovely, he basically said dh is spot on, that all this temp taking, tracking cm, charts, tests just takes over and causes stress which can interfere with fertility, he said I'm fertile because my cycles and o are regular and I got pregnant twice this year and have had 4 live births one which was only just over a year ago, he advised getting rid of the thermometer, tests etc just like dh has said and just enjoy my husband, relax and there is still plenty of time for another baby, as I've had both sexes too that equally showed no problems, he seriously doubts if anything has changed from when I had the tests with Brooklyn as the time period is too short and I've had two pregnancies this year, he said whether they result in losses or not a pregnancy means you are fertile still, it does take a bit longer at my age but told me not to give up, relax and keep trying, I felt so relieved as I left, this whole TTC has completely taken over and I should of followed dh advice months ago! So when this cycle is over its all going in the bin!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and just got my peak solid smiley after 3 days of high fertility so one day earlier then I've ever had a pos opk at! Yay you def need to test more than once a day when you get into high fertility as 7.30 this morning it was high then 11.30 peak! xx

Top test stick 7.30am bottom stick just 4 hours later! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141211_115631.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like you've found a great doctor! That's wonderful.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, the doctor sounds lovely and him and DH are right about stressing.

Get the kids to bed early and enjoy your evening! :sex:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Lisa! Thank you both I'm def gunna take the advice and no more planning!  xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I LOVE your doctor !!! He sounds so encouraging !! Hope you don't dump us in the bin :rofl: I for one would miss you terribly :cry: when were 60 and still chatting on bnb we will all need alias ;) ill be 24 ttc my 6th baby lol..... Think ill be Lolita ;) for the fun we can all get BFP whenever we like !!! 

I, so broke its not funny , got paid today and nearly all gone already on bills !!! Errrrrrr I hate when that happens ! But enough to do one or two accupunture sessions , I'm curious and it can't hurt ? Can it ? :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina Lolita!!! Well I'll be Summer always loved that name! Yes I loved my new doc I had no idea there wouldn't be any probs cause of the CP's I just never thought of it like he put it and it all made so much sense, I feel relieved and hard as it will be not to chart I've promised dh I will follow the docs advice, just so hard not getting that rise! No rise today but I'm really hopeful i o today as I've never o on CD 13 in the time I've been charting so that would be great, the b6 etc and grapefruit def worked though so I'm still gunna take the stuff I've been taking. I won't go anywhere Regina I promise I wouldn't want to loose touch with you ladies after talking for over 2 years now! What an amazing thread thanks to Lisa xxxi know the feeling on the money front we have gone over the top on Xmas as usual especially now Brooklyn can open presents but its all worth it, if only I could get an extra special bfp on Xmas eve that would be amazing! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Boo.......no rise this morn:( but cm has dried up and the pains in my right side I had all night are gone, hope I get a rise tomorrow, I'm still thinking yest was o but later in the evening/night, I always start to dry up after and cm changes, dh is out till later but we managed to bd before he left I dunno how we fit it in lol, my green boxes are much less this cycle which is great, hoping my hormones are more settled and not got so much excess estrogen, how is everyone? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I can't beleive its nearly 3 years since I joined BnB.

It will be my angel's 'birthday' on 12th Jan, so I will be taking my annual trip to the hospital's Garden of Rememberance to place some flowers over where baby's ashes were buried.

We have all been through so much together and have all been here for each other, it has been a huge help for me on my journey and I too would hate to lose touch.

Think I've got all the pressies, just need to find time to wrap them up now!

Becks and Regina, lots of baby dust your way for a Christmas BFP xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa ours is 7th January, will be thinking of you xxx I'm so grateful to you for starting this thread, I've made some lovely friends and its an unending support in all of our journeys together xxxxxxx
AFM I'm confused, cm dried up yest morn but was back to ewmc last night and today, I got my peak on CD 12 so its been 72 hours now if I don't o today I don't know if I will, disappointing:( I also messed my temp up this morning I woke at what I thought was about 2am and it was 6 so id got up gone to the loo, got a drink, then went back to sleep and took it at 9 hour and a half after my usual time, total messed up grrrr!!! Did another test on the monitor and it said low fertiloty so not expecting a second surge, i know you can o up to 72 hours after a pos so hoping its soon cant keep this level of bd up was only twice yest lol weekends are harder!Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls :) Becks your new toy cbfm sounds great didn't get to pick mine up on Friday . Spotting stopped :) now onto Opk :) going n to try gets lots of b'ding in this week . Sean had to go to the doc yesterday , had bad cold and now developed an eye infection . Has to wait 2 hours !!!! Seems a bit brighter today . I have signed up for a fertility psycic reading ! Lol... On line cost a tenner and she CHERI predicts if when and personality of baby . My reading due the 19th of December lol....just for fun !!!


----------



## Oasis717

I hope Seans better soon poor luv:( that psychic reading sounds like fun!!! I'm wondering if normal opks would have been better though you know as the monitor tells you when you have an estrogen surge and high fertility but that was now on CD 9 so the bd we did around then is useless now! It obviously goes on expecting you to ovulate 12/24 hours after the peak but 72 hours after I still haven't! So I don't think its any good for us:( it tells me too early xx


----------



## Oasis717

A rise at last! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipee for crosshairs Becks :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hmm there's a problem though Regina, I got my peak on CD 12 but didn't get a rise til CD 16 so ff have given me dotted CH when I took out the second peak day on CD 13, the monitor keeps a solid smiley for 2 days and you can't test so I plugged two days of peak into my chart but that doesn't mean I would of got another peak CD 13 so I changed it earlier and got dotted CH despite the fact you can o up to 72 hours after a positive. Then this morning I had a massive dip then this aft loads of ewmc again but the monitor has kept on saying low so I don't think I had a second surge, either I ovulated 6 days after the peak (don't think so) or the peak was wrong and too early and I've only o today BUT why would I get rises CD 16 and 17 and cm dried up on CD 16 and I've o on or immediately before or after CD 15 for about 9 months, we only bd once yest and after this twice today but I'm soooooo confused and no idea what's going on or when I o:( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

It is confusing. If it weren't for all the green on your chart I would think you O'd on CD10.


----------



## Oasis717

It does look like that Crystal doesn't it! If it wasn't for not getting the peak til CD 12 id agree it does look like CD 10 making me 8 dpo if that was the case. If only! This is the first month I've been really baffled by my chartxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I took out the highs and peak and it gives me CD 11 as o, interesting, but the cbfm couldn't be wrong could it? I wish id used cheapies now! I did think it was odd that everything I've read says you o between 12/24 hours after a peak not 72. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I put the monitor results back in and its still giving me CD 11 as o day! Xx


----------



## crysshae

Interesting. Did I read it wrong earlier? I thought CD11 had the first higher temp.


----------



## Oasis717

I don't know Crystal I adjusted a temp on CD 15 and put the original one back in but didn't change anything else. I still don't think I did o so early but I guess my lp will tell! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yeah it was probably CD 14 or 15.


----------



## Oasis717

I think so too id be having pmt or spotting if I was 9dpo! My boobs tingled for a while last night and I felt a bit hopeful but nothing today:( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm saying cd 11 ... For ov ... I'm all over the place this month so flipin busy in work and tired !! Going to the doc on Monday , the weight is literally falling off me !!! Not dieting ! Yes I've had a change in lifestyle since pg and Sean here but need to get it checked out . If its thyroid issues not a hope of getting pg till its sorted .


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Regina I hope its nothing to worry about, good luck. I'm not sure when I ovulated, boobs are really sore today but no pregnancy symptoms so whether I'm 6 or 10 I'm out I think, given up now! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

So I've been reading up and it looks like I have a hyperthyroid . I've every symptom !! This is self diagnosed of course lol !! If I do it causes issues with fertility, miscarraige and defects if untreated . Takes time for meds to kick in so ill have to wait and see what comes of this . 
Beck I neither can make head nor tail of your chart !!! Lets just forget it ;) lol......


Well for Christmas anyhow !!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear I hope its not that! Yep I'm over it tbh I'm so fed up of trying so hard to get nothing and I just can't do it anymore, we will never say never but we aren't actively trying anymore its just too heartbreaking every month when those BFN show up, this was our last shot and as per it ended in nothing, i've really had enough:( xx


----------



## josie1234

Becks hope you are ok. Big hugs. It is hard hun. Just see what happens, you never know hopefully it may happen when you stop focussing in ttc xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm preventing at the mo !!!! Lol..... Yes me ... Don't want to risk getting pg if I do have thyroid issue as big chance of it ended ing in mc. So I'm waiting till January after doc appointment on Monday 

So lets all have a happy Christmas NOT ttc ;) lol.............


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, just popping by to see how everyone is and if everyone's ready for Christmas

:xmas16::xmas6::xmas3::xmas4:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I hope so, hope you're OK xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, hope you are all ok and looking forward to Christmas. I am very disorganised and been very busy but I am looking forward to the rest. 

I really hope that you all get your BFP's very soon. Regina - I hope that you get some answers on Monday, sorry I think I have missed some posts, why do you think it is your thyroid? Let me know how you get on at the doctors.

How is everyone? Looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo because I have ALL the symptoms of an over active one . Might just be a coincidence but a trip to the doc will do no harm :) ill keep ya posted


----------



## josie1234

Definitely worth looking in to. Hopefully will give you some answers. Is it easy to remedy??


----------



## Left wonderin

If it is that its treated with beta blockers , meds for a long time . I've lost 3.5 stone since feb without trying. , no exercise and no change of diet apart from the life style change of zero social life with means zero alcohol and eating out ..


----------



## Oasis717

Gosh Regina that is an awful lot to loose hope all is OK. Well I didn't get my Xmas wish, I'm out. Spotting bright red this morn, really gutted but time to move on and we are giving up trying, we will still bd around my fertile days more but other than that I give up it obviously wasn't meant to be. Thank you all for all the support though you are all such lovely ladies, I need a break but I will be back, wishing you all a fantastic Xmas, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Merry Christmas Becks! I hope not stressing about it works quickly for you. 

Regina - If you do have that, I hope it's an easy remedy for you.

Hi Jo. Hope you're doing well. 

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Gosh Regina that is an awful lot to loose hope all is OK. Well I didn't get my Xmas wish, I'm out. Spotting bright red this morn, really gutted but time to move on and we are giving up trying, we will still bd around my fertile days more but other than that I give up it obviously wasn't meant to be. Thank you all for all the support though you are all such lovely ladies, I need a break but I will be back, wishing you all a fantastic Xmas, lots of love to you all xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy Christmas everyone :) hope you and your families have a wonderful day xxx
Blood test back have thyroid problem , have to go see the doc on Monday


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas ladies - hope you are all having a good time:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Claireyb1

I'm more of a lurker on this thread but have posted a few times following my mmc in aug '14 at 9 weeks.
I just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP this morning at 10dpo.
I was becoming a bit depressed that I turn 41 on jan 5th and I'd really hoped that I would be pregnant again before I turn 41 ( a psychological thing) and I got my wish!:happydance: :happydance:
Just wanted to give you all a bit more hope!
Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Claire so happy for you :) congratulations :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm off to the docs tommrow , I so hope she doesn't dismiss my hope to have another and takes that into consideration when treating the thyroid issue . Ill keep ye posted hope your all well and enjoying the season ;)


----------



## garfie

Good luck tomorrow left - let's hope she has some answers!!!:flower:

Congrats Clairey - :happydance::happydance:

Afm - anyone wanna guess:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Your body is definetly trying to ovulate !!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Fiona - ???? - looks like you are trying to OV - fingers crossed.

Regina - hopefully the doc will sort things out for you and it will help your TTC

Clairey - that is wonderful news, praying for a sticky new year bean xxxxx

Jo, hope you are keeping well.

Crystal, can't believe you're 32 weeks


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I've been diagnosed with post partum thyroidits been put on beta blockers as heart racing and neo something or other . Ttc is a absolute no no while on them . Doc can't give a time scale for it to be resolved as everyone is different so really its how long is a piece of string . Some people take 3 months some 18 months !!! I'm 42 and my window of opportunity was tiny as it was now its just gotten a lot smaller 

No wonder I wasn't getting pregnant !!! Anyway despite all that I'm doing ok and I'm not giving up !!! I'm concentrating on getting this thing sorted and adoring my LO I could waste months obsessing on a baby that is not yet here and miss time with the baby who is !! So ladies I'm offically WTT ! No more Opk , or temping or Tww for now anyway . I've to PREVENT !!! Uck !! Ill stick around if you guys don't mind


----------



## josie1234

Just popped on to say Happy New Year. I hope that you had a lovely Christmas and I really hope that 2015 brings you good health, happiness and BFP's.

Regina I hope things get sorted sooner rather than later. 

Congratulations Claire so happy for you.

Hope you are all ok, Becks, Lisa, Fi, Crystal and anyone else that I have missed xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Happy New Year Ladies! 4 weeks from today I will be going into the hospital to be induced! I will go in on January 28th and Reid will be born on the 29th. Exciting! It is going by so fast! 

Here's to a fabulous 2015 for us all! Cheers!


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy new year everyone ! I wish you all the very best for 2015 xx 

Sparkle that's so exciting !!!! Promise to keep us posted ! 

Becks I miss you :(


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, just popping by to wish everyone a very happy, prosperous and BFP filled year.

Jenn, wow, where did the time go, good luck with baby Reid.

Regina, bummer! At least you know there is a problem that can be sorted, lets hope sooner rather than later. Concentrating on Sean is a very good idea. During my hell year of 2012, all I could think about was my lost babies and TTC and probably didnt spend the time I should have done with my DS who was only 2 at the time.

I feel a little down these days, hitting me again that there won't be any more babies. I need to follow Regina and concentrate on what I have not obsessing on what I don't have, which is excellent advice, perhaps if I could follow that I would feel happier!

Anyway, hope everyone has a fab new year. Probably wont stay up til 12 as I get too tired, but we are in Wales at the moment and in the village we stop in the have a giant fire work display at 12 which goes on for about 10 mins and always wakes me up each year, so I watch the fireworks out the window.

Good luck to our Imminent 2015 arrivals.

Regina, please do stay with us, we want to follow you on your WTT and TTC journey.

Becks, if you're lurking, hope you are holding up!

Happy new year to all xxx


----------



## crysshae

Regina - I hope it doesn't take long at all to sort out. You have such a great attitude. Of course you must stay!

Jenn - How exciting! Not long now!

Lisa - Hope your spirits are lifted soon. 

Jo and Becks - Hope you are doing well. 

Happy New Year to all of you!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks guys :) dance sorry your feeling down about no more babies :( I think ill feel like that till I'm 70+ lol........ 

Hope to see ALL of you back here next year in 2015 , bye for now enjoy the rest of your year .. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE

Plus side of not ttc is lots of vino ;) I've had quite a few glasses tonight ;) oh and have been told to eat a high fat, high calorie diet !!! Hehehe if it wasn't for ttc it would be a dream :)

Here we are to tonight before Sean's bed time and before wine o'clock lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

Left wonderin said:


> Thanks guys :) dance sorry your feeling down about no more babies :( I think ill feel like that till I'm 70+ lol........
> 
> Hope to see ALL of you back here next year in 2015 , bye for now enjoy the rest of your year .. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE
> 
> Plus side of not ttc is lots of vino ;) I've had quite a few glasses tonight ;) oh and have been told to eat a high fat, high calorie diet !!! Hehehe if it wasn't for ttc it would be a dream :)
> 
> Here we are to tonight before Sean's bed time and before wine o'clock lol

Happy new year all.

Fab photo Regina

My idea of heaven, high fat and high calorie diet!

Heading down to village later to watch the annual swim. Over 1000 people went in the sea last year. It's a massive event and the village will be so busy. More people around than in the summer.


----------



## Left wonderin

Swimming in that weather !!! People are bonkers ! I'm off out for a carvery lunch


----------



## dancareoi

1521 swimmers went in the sea today, most in fancy dress!

Swim was started by x-factory's Jay James as he is from Saundersfoot.

The swim started at 12.30pm, but all the pubs were still rammed this evening, inside and out - great atmosphere.

Hope everyone else had a good day.

Regina, next event for you I guess in Sean's 1st birthday!

Our next event is a skiing holiday to Italy, we go 6 weeks Sunday. Worrying though how it will be with Caitlin. Everyone else is looking forward to it, but I'm thinking about all the practical things like, nappies, baby food,milk, keeping Caitlin still a d quiet for 2 hours on plane and then 2 hours on coach!

She will then be in childcare everyday for 6 hours a day, she's just started going to crèche at gym And cries her eyes out when I drop her and the most she's done there is 1 1/2 hours!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance that's some adventure . We are going on hols to Portugal for a week with my mum and dad leaving the day after Sean's first birthday . I actually cannot believe I'm even saying that !!! Where did that year go ! Do they all go that quickly ?? 

The plane thing we too will have to negotiate . Sean doesn't like to sit still !! We will be the annoying people with the bawling baby on the plane no one wants to sit beside lol....
Will you have a choice re crèche ? If she really doesn't like it ? Could you take turns sking ??


----------



## dancareoi

We have paid for crèche so she'll have to like it!

And yes they do grow that quickly, my oldest baby is 13 and I don't know where the time has gone.

I've just emailed the reps in our resort today, so hoping for some helpful info off them.

Dd 10 had a Galaxy Samsung tab for Xmas and we believe we have found a Disney Junior app of Sheriff Callie (Caitlin's favourite) that we are going to try and down load. Then if she's being a monkey we can put that on.

Our flight is 7.20 am, so will need to wake kids about 4.30 am. Also as pushchair is going on plane, we will put her on her reigns and let her walk around the airport. Will also try and give her breakfast at the airport. Hoping she'll be tired and sleep on plane. Just have 2 hour coach journey then though!

Got a bargain in Aldi before Christmas. Bought ski jacket and ski trousers for DS 13 and DD 10 for £15 a set! snow suit for Caitlin for £9.99!


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Hope you had a lovely Christmas and New Year. It sounds like you are getting organised for the hols. Yes, technology is great for keeping them amused, fingers crossed for you the travelling will go without a hitch. 

Becks - are you ok? I hope so.

Sorry that I have not been on much, still keeping busy and getting back into things. My New Year's resolution is to be more organised lol.

Another mammoth cycle, this is the longest one I think. Hey ho, hope it finishes soon. If my temps were up I would be getting excited, despite it feeling like a miracle. The 3rd of Jan came and went (anniversary of my angel) but it wasn't as bad so although I will never forget, hopefully it is getting easier. Hope everyone else who have a Jan anniversary are ok.

Take care.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo :hugs: your LO will never ever be forgotten . I toyed with the idea of going to the mc memorial in the cemetery on mine . I had gone once before on my first due date . But I felt it wasn't the right place to remember them . 

I instead hang a heart on our Christmas tree every year . He/she will forever be in my heart but is very present in my thoughts at Christmas time . I now have two hearts on my tree x 

That is some cycle alright !!! So are you super busy right now with the post Christmas fitness rush ? Everyone in work is promising to get fit lol..... Mmmm we will see how long it lasts but must be good for business

Dance when do you go ? Is it tommrrow ? That sounds like a plan. I hope she sleeps for you xxx can't wait to hear all about it ! 

Cry / sparkle any updates time is ticking on ...... 

Beck's thinking of you as always and hope you have found some peace


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa you too have a significant anniversary coming up . On the 12th of this month if I remember correctly ? I will be thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) wasn't the weather terrible today !! I wouldn't have left a duck out in it !!! 
AF showed up yesterday light as ever . Letas see how long she lasts . 

Any sign of her JO ?


----------



## josie1234

Nope. Mind you temp gone down. My cold has come back and tickly cough. Has it been really bad weather Regina. Very cold here in Cambridgeshire. Lisa will be thinking of you hun. We miss you Becks, hope you are ok. The heart decoration is a lovely idea. I have my petal on my tattoo. The gyms are getting busy so yes. I need to try and get more pt clients but bootcamp I have 9 that came on Monday which I am happy with as they are regulars and in this weather and dark nights, i am pleased with that. Hopefully summer (if we get one) will be high numbers.

Sparkle, Crystal, Claire, how are you?

How is everyone else?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Cold here in Lincolnshire too!

Hope you all had a great new year :happydance:

Josie - Hope your cycle comes to an end for you soon hun.

Left - Do you have to have more bloods - what have they suggested for your thyroid?:hugs:

Becks - This thread certainly is quieter without you - I hope you are spending some quality time with that delightful family of yours:flower:

Lisa - I will also be thinking of you :hugs:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

I know I don't often pop on here and comment very much - but I am still stalking and keeping up with all your news - if that is okay with you ladies.

AFM - AF is mia - so Dr recommended bloods (again) Results as follows:-

Full Blood Count - NORMAL

B12 (lowish) should be 187 mine was 179

Folate 16.2 - NORMAL

Ferritin - NORMAL

U/E Creatinine - NORMAL

FSH - 6.1

LH - 3.7

Thyroid - 1.5

ALL THE ABOVE ARE GREAT FOR MY AGE!!!!!!!!

BHCG - Under 1 :cry: deff not pregnant so where is she????

Dr's conclusion - is that I am begining to go into menopause because your periods become irregular/longer/shorter etc - so basically I think he doesn't have a clue so he is blaming it on my age:growlmad:

I have to have a repeat blood test for the B12 and he has also recomended an ultrasound (just in case anything was stopping my af).

So for now - I am really in limbo land:wacko:

I was so upset last night - but this morning I am feeling a bit more positive:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Still here! 3 weeks from today I will deliver! I actually will go in the night before to start the process. I am not nervous about anything at the moment. I have a fabulous doula and know she will be an amazing support for me. I still have things to do to prepare, but overall I am ready and I still feel really good. Blood pressure is staying low and at last ultrasound he was weighing in at 5 lbs 3 ozs! I am thrilled that I haven't gained that much weight and I am not swollen yet. I know it may be coming, but I am thankful I have remained fairly comfortable so far. 

Hope you ladies are doing well and hopeful 2015 will be a great year for us all!


----------



## crysshae

Fi - Hope you get some answers soon. 

Jo - Hope you can kick that cold once and for all. 

Regina - Is light AF a symptom of hyperthyroid?

Jenn - You'll be meeting your baby boy so soon! Yay! Glad you're feeling well. I have no swelling this time around so far either. 

For all of those with anniversaries near, :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone I so love it when ye all check in :)
Sparkle not long now !!! Are you excited ??? I can't wait :) So can only imagine how youa re feeling lol

Fi wow they ARE GOOD results !! You must be happy with them :) but where the hell is she ??? As dolly says sometimes its hard to be a women ...... 

Cry not long left for you either !!! The two new arrivals will keep me going lol.... And yes light or missing periods can be sign of hyperactive . With hypo they get heavier . I alway had 4-5 flow at the moment I'm lucky if I get 2 then some spotting . 

Today has been a hard day . I just SO want to be pregnant and to experience the joy of it all one more time. I also know I'm lucky beyond my dreams to have experienced it once and have an amazing little son . I'm trying to count my blessings but some days it kinda gets me down that it may NEVER happen again :( ill be ok just need to wake up on the right side of the bed tommrow lol..

Jo got more bloods taken on Monday have to all tommrow for results. Until they are in which tells what type of thyroid issue I'm being tried on neomercosol to try dampen it down and beta blockers for the symptoms ( ie racing heart and feeling of anxiety ) ....
After that I don't know much more right now re treatment . Ill update ye after the doc tommrow 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina yes it is great to hear from you wonderful ladies. It has been quiet on here and although I don't post often, I am always lurking. Lol. My AF was light 2-3 days so maybe that shows that the dreaded M is coming. But I think I heard that perimenopause can be up to 10 year before menopause!! Oh joy and yes...damn hard being a woman. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you and results are good. Keep me updated.

Pouring down here but luckily stayed dry for bootcamp tonight. It was very cold still but had 5 there so not too bad. Me and OH went out for lunch in local hotel as got vouchers from a pt client which was very kind and thoughtful and had money left over to get a bottle of wine from the hotel wine shop, which was £14 the most that I have ever spent on a bottle of wine lol. Have a good day tomorrow everyone. Me and my DS at meal on New Year.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150109_002906.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20150101_010010.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo that's what I thought about AF being light but doc said its all connected to my thyroid and will resolve itself when my levels go back to normal .she said she was surprised I was getting AF at all with my condition


----------



## josie1234

Regina hope levels get back to normal for you soon. 

Having a lazy weekend which is good. I have realised that hormonal teenage son and peri menopausal mum don't go together well lol. 

What are you all up to? Any bump pics or LO pics. Love the pic of Sean, lovely pic xx


----------



## Left wonderin

LO Jo I love it !! Would make a great cartoon strip !!! Ragin hormones !! Hehehehe


----------



## josie1234

Lol. Yes it would. I was dropping him off to his mates last night and he was getting on my nerves so stopped the car and told him to get out. I did a couple laps round the block before I picked him up! Oh dear. He did text to say sorry


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, we go away 5 weeks today.

Yes, it our Angel's 'birthday' tomorrow. Feeling sad at the moment.

DH and I will be going to the Garden of Rememberance tomorrow to place some flowers over where our baby's ashes were laid to rest.


----------



## josie1234

:hugs: Lisa

I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Xxx

How is Caitlin, i bet she is growing so quick and keeping you busy? Are you looking forward to the holiday yet or still worried? I really hope that you have a lovely time xxx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Lisa I too will be thinking of you tommrow xxx 
I'm feeling so much better , weird that as I didn't know I was feeling bad lol..... That feeling of dread has all but gone and I feel somewhat more together and normal . My levels have dropped and they have reduced my meds . I'm off the beta blockers and down to 10 mg of the other stuff . Not sure yet if its the meds or just burning itself out and will turn hypo .anyway that's it from here apart from the fact Sean has had a ragin temp for the past two days ... Viral I think so just have to see it out . 
Any news from the soon to be mums ??? 
Love to all xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

DH and I put flowers on the 'grave' today. It was sad, DH got a little upset too.

It's laid out in a circle with 12 sections, one for each month and they are labeled at the top, so our section is January. I was looking at all the little gifts and ornaments which were around and it puts things into perspective in a way, as on the December area was a plaque which had a baby's name on it, can't remember the while name, but the little boy's name was Caleb and the rest of it read 30.11.10 - 7.12.10, he was 7 days old. Why is life so cruel?

Caitlin is getting bigger all the time and another thing to put in perspective, she would not be here if we hadn't lost our angel!

She is trying to talk in her own little language, no idea what she's trying to say, but she certainly manages to communicate what she wants! Also now she clings on and hugs back which is lovely, she also gives kisses occasionally!



(Sorry picture upside down, no idea why or how to change! This was taken about 2 1/2 weeks ago)


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs: Lisa I'm sure that was hard . I also think its so special to spend special time " remembering " it gives importance to our LO short but oh SO important lives . Be it a trip to a memorial , a quite moment taken alone , an opening of a memory box or a tear shed . Each is a beautiful tribute to a beautiful life :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies just dropping in to say I haven't forgotten any of you, I hope you are all OK, it was our first lo lost due date on the 7th Jan, its so hard but as you say Lisa we wouldn't have our little ones now so joy came out of the pain but they are never ever forgotten and we will never stop missing or loving them. AFM I'm enjoying ntnp I'm only tracking cm that's it and its a relief to not stress, I'm concentrating on my diet and fitness and what will be will be, I spent a year completely taken up with trying to conceive so we are now accepting we have two beautiful boys together and we are very lucky, lots of luv to you and I will be back again to see how you all are xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Nice to hear from you hun - angelversaries can be so hard - I have far to many now:cry:

Lisa - BIG :hugs: it's hard sometimes to put things into perspective but it is good that you can - I'm still trying to be able to do that - I think until my time is up I will always be saying just one more chance:hugs: Caitlin is like a little doll - butter wouldn't melt:winkwink:

Left - How is the medication treating you - what happens next? poor Sean hope he is feeling much better:happydance:

Josie - It comes to something when the kids have a better social life than us eh? - both of mine had sleep overs on Saturday as well - me and hubby didn't know what to do with ourselves:haha: so we just watched a movie ate snacks and opened a nice bottle of red:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - As you can see the cycle finally came to an end CD50 - so let's hope this one behaves better:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Phew Fi that was a long one !!!! Hopefully this a a super lucky one for you xxx 
Ps that bottle of red sounded nice ;)

Becks so lovely to hear from you . You even sound more relaxed in your post !! Lol.... 
Although its enforced I'm actually enjoying the not counting , checking and stressing . No what ifs this month either its quite nice :) but still want no 2 that hasn't changed an ounce . Not ready to accept what will be will be lol... Just yet 

Fi meds have been reduced , bloods again in three more weeks to check where things are at . Have been referred to a specialist . Just waiting on appointment . After that not quite sure what's next ....... Mmm 

Everyone else how are ye ? Sean seems to finally be out the other side of his virus thankfully . One mammy hoping to get some sleep tonight ! 

Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh we haven't given up Regina not by a long shot, dh was away around o this month but we will continue to bd more in my fertile week I'm just loving not stressing about temperatures, faint lines on ICS etc it was so stressful and IMO can only prevent a successful pregnancy for us, I did all that for a year with no success so I'm happy to take dh and my doctors advice and relax about it all but not for one minute does the want or the hope go, we still want another as much as before but I had to stop it taking over our lives, anyway do take care and I will be back soon, lots luv xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks :) that sounds more like it !!! Remember our pact no giving up until the very END of menapause lol... Then we have to come back incognito when we are sixty with fake stories lol.... Remember I'm being Lolita ;)


----------



## crysshae

Lisa - :hugs: Sounds like a lovely memorial spot. Caitlin is as adorable as ever. 

Fi - glad that cycle is over. 

Jo - lol. I bet those hormones are battling. 

Regina - glad to hear the meds are working so well. Hopefully you won't have much longer to deal with it. Glad Sean is better. 

Becks - glad to hear from you and to see you feeling more relaxed. 

Jenn - not much longer!

AFM - Doing well. GD well controlled with diet other than my fasting sugars. I did get a bump pic a couple days ago Jo. Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh cry you are so cute :) time is ticking .. X:) not long now


----------



## josie1234

Love the pic xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Bump envy ! Looking good xx


----------



## Alien73

Beautiful :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) gosh its quiet on here :( how is everyone . I'm just ticking away . Got appointment letter for specialist for the 9th of march . So its a waiting game till then . Luckily going away for a week at the end of feb to distract myself


----------



## josie1234

Hi hun yes it is quiet. I am just plodding along. Pig sick of this cycle. Even took a pg test as I had one in drawer. Forgot how nervous you get waiting for result but as expected bfn. I feel bit crampy and defo moody!! Lol. How is everyone else? Good luck for your appointment, i know it seems ages away but fx'd you get some positive news. Where are you off to?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo ! That sure I one long cycle you got there !! What way do you feel sick ? I'm off to Portugal for a week . Cheap as I booked it last summer before I went back off maternity leave . Feels like a life time ago now !


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all.

Regina, hopefully looking forward to your break will take your mind off your appointment and hopefully make the time go quicker.

Jo, another long one!

Jenn, hope you're keeping well, just over a week now until you have your rainbow


----------



## Alien73

Hey ladies, yes, real quiet on here! 

I found this in another thread and thought I would share:
https://getpregnantover40.com/birth-defects-pregnancy-complications-over-40.htm

Title makes you think 'ooooh not another one of those', but it is actually quite positive :)


----------



## crysshae

Very quiet indeed. 

Jo - Hope the moodiness means this cycle is close to an end. 

Regina - hope your trip is great and you come back to very positive news from the specialist.

Alien - it's always nice to find positive links like that. Sometimes they seem hard to come by.


----------



## Left wonderin

Alien thanks for sharing that :) I'm always on the outlook for positives :) I have it in my head somehow that its getting pg at 42 or nothing . Need to let that go and be open to the fact it could be 43 / 44 lol... Ill take anything !! Any time . I've got till aprox 50 as I'm. To giving up till I'm out the other side of menapause Hehehehehe


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies but I really just needed to take a step back, well, I got a positive today on a 20miu, I'm 11dpo but absolutely no symptoms, I only took a test cause I always spot except when I'm pregnant and no spotting after bd etc so I took the test. I'm not getting excited after 2 CP's last year and no symptoms (only had no symptoms with my blighted ovum)ut I guess at least my body is still working so there's hope for the future even if I'm not successful this time? How is everyone. I've missed you all xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150122_152414.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## crysshae

I can't see the line on that test. I hope it gets darker, and this is a sticky one for you.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear can you not, I can see it on my tablet, dh doesn't do faint lines but he can see this one well at least before it disappears on me which I'm expecting, thank you thoughxxxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Left wonderin said:


> Hi Jo ! That sure I one long cycle you got there !! What way do you feel sick ? I'm off to Portugal for a week . Cheap as I booked it last summer before I went back off maternity leave . Feels like a life time ago now !

Hi Regina - I know. I meant I am fed up (its just a saying - pig sick lol). 

Sounds lovely, I went to Portugal - Albufeira for my best mate's hen do, was fab. Yes I bet it does seem ages ago.


----------



## josie1234

dancareoi said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Regina, hopefully looking forward to your break will take your mind off your appointment and hopefully make the time go quicker.
> 
> Jo, another long one!
> 
> Jenn, hope you're keeping well, just over a week now until you have your rainbow


Hi Lisa - how are you? Yes, definitely a long one, the longest one yet. And I really don't know what is happening with my temps. Had a headache all day today despite taking tablets. Not long now Jenn, so excited for you.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal, not long for you, are you excited? I hope so too but doesn't seem to be ending. What is going on with my temps? If anyone can shed light on this please do. Feeling a bit sick. See what tomorrow brings. Visiting OH on Sat for the day/night as he can't get home as has training day so will go and see him. AF will probably show for then lol. 

Alien - good to have an article that doesn't just look at the negatives all the time. Did you see on the news about a 70 year old woman being the oldest mother.

Becks hi you have been missed. I am hoping the line gets darker for you and will be watching and waiting.

I am off to bed, so tired, feel sick and headache. Chat to you lovely ladies tomorrow. Sorry if I have missed anyone xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I totally see that line !! And I never ever see them until they a blaring . If that's what stepping back does for you ........... See ya ladies ;) lol...........


----------



## Left wonderin

Hehehehehe just kidding ;) OMG though Becks I'm so hoping it progresses . And your so right at least it proves your in with a fighting chance and everything still works :) but I'm so so hoping that this is the one for you :) ill be stalking !! 

Waiting is starting to get me down , well especially at this time of the month ... Sitting back watching the fertile period slip by ...... Uhhhhhhhhh . Don't mind me grumpy and tired tonight lol.....


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks ladies I just wish i could be happy but until I see a darker line I don't want to get my hopes up! I'm not sure if its the no stress or the diet (lost 9lbs) and cut out sugar altogether but I hope so much that the no symptoms isn't meaning all is lost. I'm sorry you both are feeling rotten, I hope you feel better really soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oasis717 said:


> Oh dear can you not, I can see it on my tablet, dh doesn't do faint lines but he can see this one well at least before it disappears on me which I'm expecting, thank you thoughxxxxxx

It's probably because I'm on my phone. Never turn my computer on anymore. It's good your DH can see it especially if you usually doesn't see faint lines. Looking forward to watching it progress. 

Jo - Yes, I am getting excited. Won't be much longer. I'm not sure what your temps are doing. 

Lol Regina. You'll be trying again in no time.


----------



## Oasis717

No worries Crystal I did another today with fmu but my fmu sucks! Plus I didn't put enough wee on the stick lol. Had squeeze a few more drops out so wasn't sure if id even get a line but it was slightly darker. Should of waited til pm but was worried yesterdays test was wrong! Bottom test is today i wish i had a better camera on this tablet!Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150123_092204.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sparkle125

Becks...I see it! I hope it continues to get darker and darker.

AFM: Less than a week away! It is kind of funny though..I have wanted to be pregnant for so long and this pregnancy has been perfect. Honestly, I'd really like to stay pregnant for a little longer. I am ready to meet him, of course...but I love having him with me all the time in this safe environment where he is warm and cozy and I get to take him everywhere I go. I am not scared of what's to come...that is, any more than is normal. I know I am going to fumble with the best of them and everything will be ok. I just love having him with me. I guess he will soon kick me from the outside instead of the inside. But honestly, I am so grateful for this pregnancy and am excited to meet my boy...my Rainbow.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you i hope so. Wishing you masses of luck Sparkle so exciting xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I see that line really well! :thumbup:

Jenn - I know exactly what you mean. I'm always so excited to meet and hold and nurse and change my little ones but I miss feeling them kicking me inside while I'm holding them outside. Can't wait to see pics of your baby boy.


----------



## Oasis717

Really? Thank you, trying not to get my hopes up too much! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - I can see it too! :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

I see it and its definetly darker than yesterday's . Can't wait to see tommrows ! I've everything I own crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies, dh popped to Asda but got the wrong tests lol, he bought me two twin packs of strips, they're 99% accurate though and 25miu whereas the one I used this morning was 20miu and I got a much better line! I'm so confused though where are my symptoms? With my two CP's I got a lighter line not darker. Arrggghhhh! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150123_213957.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Left wonderin

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek now I'm freaking out !!!!! That's an amazing line :) . Don't worry about symptoms !! Each pg is different . I didn't have a symptom in the world with Sean ! Nothing not one thing , no sore boobs , no sickness no tiredness zero . I never felt better lol.. Well until exactly 6 weeks 2 days then bam ... 

The " lack " of symptoms is a symptom in itself !!! Are you gonna test again in the am or wait a day ??? How are you feeling seeing those lines ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Regina I don't know what to think! Dh just threw something out there, he said maybe its a girl, with Georgia I didn't have any symptoms before my bfp I just took the test but I had no clue then with the boys I had major burning boobs etc before the bfp, ooooooooo I dunno, but I can't help agree that's a good line for 12dpo and a 25miu and not an early test, I'm scared to believe in case it all ends:( xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh sorry I didn't say will test for the next 3 days cause I've got 3 more of these ones xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Its better than my test I did with Sean at 13 DPO !!! 
Go get a frer :) its gonna be a looooong 8 weeks so take it one day at a time :happydance: don't forget to breath in and out . Think I'm as excited as if it were me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

Yay! I was gonna say the same thing your DH said about your symptoms. Lol. I didn't have symptoms with my girls either.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, I can see all 3 lines. My first line with Caitlin was a squinter and here she is.

As the girls say and as you know all pg are different. Keeping everything crossed.

Jenn, I loved the last part of my pregnancy and couldn't wait to meet Caitlin, but on the other hand I didn't want to stop being pregnant, because as you say, it's so wonderful having them with you all the time.

Not long now. Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Alien73

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Oohs Becks, Sounds exciting!!! I didn't have any symptoms with my very first (unplanned) pregnancy either, I only tested because something in my head told me to. I was baffled when I got a very strong bfp because I had imagined pregnancy to be quite obvious. At 5 weeks my blood hcg was equivalent of 7 weeks, so it wasn't even a low or slow hcg pregnancy. It did end in a m/mc later on but not linked to any hcg issues. That time the hcg just didn't affect me, although there was plenty of it ;)


Looks like for the moment we are bfp buddies. Got a bfp @12 DPO on a Clearblue w/weeks indicator saying 1-2 and my hcg the same day was 40. I am now 19dpo and just got a 2-3 weeks. I didn't do a repeat hcg as my dr said so early on it wasn't necessarily a good indicator, even if doubling correctly, or not, which surprised me as I thought that was a standard rule. He is a repeat miscarriage specialist, so I guess he has his reasons... I didn't test before 12dpo this time btw, but I did know before. No huge symptoms, but mainly just a weird feeling, a bit like perceiving your environment differently, difficult to explain...maybe brain fog is quite accurate, lol...but no strong physical symptoms that would be much different from regular (although a bit early) pms.


----------



## dancareoi

Alien, keeping everything crossed for you too and sending lots of sticky vibes to you and Becks.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning everyone :) exciting times ahead on this thread after quietness me thinks :) two impending arrivals into the world , two brand new BFP . Plenty there for to keep us all on the edge of our seats ;) 
Becks any tests to share this am ? Alien ? Tests to stalk lol


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all ladies, you've all made me feel so much better! 13dpo and feeling absolutely fine! Regina will test this evening again as my fmu is terrible, I even got a neg in the morning and pos in the aft its that bad I don't know why as fmu is supposed to be so concentrated, not expecting a difference after just 24hours though the same line would be amazxing as my lines faded away til I bled with the CP's! Xx
Alien massive congratulations to you and it sounds like all is OK too from your symptoms, that's brill xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Eeeek so so exciting !!! I can't wait for tonight's instalment


----------



## Oasis717

Don't lol I'm worrying already, no I'm OK really I can't change what happens either way and if its lighter I'll know its no good. No spotting at all still, I'm on tp checking again lol, its been so long since I've done that, did it most of the way through with Brooklyn, I don't care what we have but a girl would be lovely as we don't have a daughter together, having said that a healthy pregnancy/baby is all that matters xxx


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful news Alien. Hoping yours is sticky too!

I never stopped checking the TP this pregnancy. In the others, I remember giving myself a break from it during the 2nd tri. Think MC changes your attitude about it, although now my checks are more about looking for the plug. He has moved down to put so much pressure down low in the last week that sometimes I feel like I can't even reach to wipe.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh seriously its ridiculous how excited I am !!! TP watch lol..... Well its not so much lol as eeeeeeeeek . It becomes an obsession . Especially when discharge increase in the first few weeks and you go check every 10 mins .


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry I remember plug watch so well :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hope everything ok Becks xx


----------



## garfie

How exciting is it in here :happydance:

Good luck ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry ladies bit late on as Brooklyn is teething so badly and took ages to get to sleep! I'm OK, tested again with the cheapie ones, ever so slightly darker (middle test) and then used an Asda test which are notoriously hard to get a decent line on (was 6 weeks before it went darker than the control with Brooklyn) and got a nice pink line on that, faint but v obvious straight away, so for now at least its OK but early days and I know they may disappear on me yet. How is everyone doing xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150124_215739.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tillyttc

Omg iam crossing everything for you oasis I have been stalking since havin my little one just so busy ! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

FX Becks!

AFM: I took some bump photos today but don't know how to attach a photo. Thoughts?


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks there is good progression on the cheapies !!! And lovely line on the Asda :) would you consider doing a frer in a couple of days :) I'm so hoping this is it for you but understand your worry especially after cp.s . So you tell me when its officall so I can scream the hous e down with congratulations ;) u til then I keep Stum ;) 


Tilly lovely to hear from you , life gets busy when there is a little person around lol ...... Great to know your still here :) 

Ailen how are you doing ? 

Sparkle bump pictures I love it :) . If you go to ( go advanced ) beside post quick reply and press it . I give you an option manage attachments and ask you to choose a file . Press choose existing , upload photos and close the window . Then post :)


----------



## josie1234

Wow I am away and don't check thread and look what happens. Amazing and so excited for you both. I will also wait until I have been told I can officially scream!!!!! 

Can't wait for bump pics.

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Away anywhere nice Jo ? Looks from your chart as if AF on her way . Was talking to my real life friend who is 45 heading 46 . Just had LO 2 months ago . Was a total SUPRISE . She had been " going through the change " as she put it and bang. He doc told her fertility increases for a short period as hormones adjust . She was shocked to ay the least !!! But perfect baby Ellie may arrived all 9'4 of her !!!lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Have to briefly post a pic of her . Her hair is amazing !!! Ill take it down later 
But to prove Miricles happen
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

That hair
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, Regina she is utterly adorable and that hair, what a perfect little miracle. 14dpo AF due today, apart from slight stinging in boobs yest on and off and major pmt like moodiness still no other symptoms. Will do a digi if I get to 5 weeks, if I get past 17 dpo and the tests stay OK I might believe slightly but I'm desperately trying not to get too attached in case its all taken away, awful isn't it but the CP's have ruined this bit for me! Xxxx
Jo how are you are you on holiday? Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

No just went to visit oh in high wycombe for the night as he has training day so couldn't get home. 

Lovely pic and wow look at the hair. Fx for you Becks.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh how lovely, nice to spend some time together, thanks Jo I still keep thinking the line will disappear anytime, if I get progression on the Asda test tomorrow I might feel a bit better but it really is hard not to worry! Xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

So busy Anna just had her first jabs and I've had my post natal all bk to normal ! So iam on my diet wanting to loose 10kg ! As for baby she's a good little thing weighed in at 7lbs10oz now weighing 11lb 4 oz lol the birth was pretty horrific 69 mins from start to her being in my arms the most intense pain I've ever had hubby got blamed for everything lol at one point was ripping his chest hair out lol but would do it all again ! Wishing sparkle luck and love for her big day not long now ! 
All you other ladies hope you are all doing well ! Need to go but will keep oping on to see those bfp's come on ladies . Xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

It appears that the bump pic is too large to upload?!? Should I be insulted?!? LOL I'll keep trying.


----------



## crysshae

Lol Jenn. Adjust the pixel size and it should work. 

Becks - great progression! Fingers staying crossed for you. 

Tilly - so glad y'all are doing well.


----------



## tillyttc

Oh my crysshae you ain't got long to go either wishing you lots of luck and love also . Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Tilly, your post made me chuckle about the chest hair but a lovely pic and I bet you still look at Anna and your heart melts, definitely worth it. 

Becks - I am watching this space in anticipation for you hun xxxx

Crystal - so excited for you too. 

Sparkle - I hope that you can enclose the pic. 

AFM - Very crampy today and lower back ache - yesterday I was moody and emotional, crying so hopefully AF coming very very soon.


----------



## tillyttc

Yes I do ! Never thought I wud have her nearly have up so many times so glad I didn't took me 7 years so don't give up ladies my littler miracle is here asleep in my arms so don't give up until menopause strikes . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well it looks like I'm OK today too the asda cheapie strip was slightly darker and a much better line on the Asda test which I couldn't wait til tomorrow to do lol (bottom test) its hard to represent properly in pics cause this camera is so rubbish! AF was due today and boobs are still stinging but I've had some mild cramps also today. I forgot to say I had cramps from 3dpo to 7 dpo xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150125_214318.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Left wonderin

That's definitely getting darker ........ I'm just about holding in my scream lol.... 3 days to go ;) isn't that right you said 17 DPO ??? Lol........ Cramps are a good things :)


----------



## garfie

Becks - woohoo! Are you doing a super drug?

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

:thumbup::happydance: Yes I see it!!


----------



## tillyttc

I see it too oh my iam hoping its a big fat ultra sticky one for you and your hubby . Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks , I've to go to work now so no testing when I'm gone ;) lol...... Enjoy your day ladies chat later


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh meant to ask Jo , when you went to the doc re cycles etc did they tell you your cycles would be so long and AF infrequent ?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol no not til tonight Regina my fmu is terrible and yes need to get to 18 dpo, thank you xx
Thank you all ladies, they are def getting darker just hope they keep going that way, not getting a Superdrug I don't think Fi but will do a digi if I get to 5 weeks on Sunday xxx


----------



## Alien73

That line is def progressing Becks !!! Watching this space for today's update ;)

Hope everyone else is doing great-waiting for some bump and baby pics :haha: 

Afm, no news really, just waiting for the 6-something weeks mark for an early scan if I get that far (had a nice heartbeat at 5w6d with my missed miscarriage, but might wait a couple of days longer in order not to stress out if the sac is still empty). Might test with a digital some time this week to see if I get the elusive '3+', but at the same time I prefer not to stress too much...and those week indicators DO stress me out big time, lol. 
Very dizzy and brain foggy yesterday, but feeling much better today.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you yes those weeks indicators are notoriously temperamental! I had an early scan with Brooklyn at 7weeks 3 days, he looked like a little turtle, after 2 losses I cried my eyes out! I hope you get an early scan, I'll be asking for one too xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina

To be honest, I haven't been to the doctors again since they told me I was peri-menopausal as I felt really frustrated at the lack of support but this was all about me ttc (not about me being a hormonal psychopath lol). I felt like I was just put on the scrap heap because of my age and their attitude of 'there is no point referring you as you are perimenopausal'. So they haven't really said much about the periods. But this has been the longest cycle yet and I am quite emotional. Still no AF. Cramping has gone down a bit, sore boobs yesterday a bit. Just feel like a coiled spring, ready to explode.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Alien, yes it is hard trying to not to stress but each event is another step closer so try to take one day at a time. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I'm so sorry I hope this cycle comes to an end for you very soon, its awful feeling so emotional isn't:( xxx
Hope everyone is OK, dh forgot my Asda tests when he went shopping! Lol. So I used my last Asda strip and the difference from yest is great I might stop testing at some point but I need to everyday ATM, I just need the reassurance of the darkening tests xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150126_181602~2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tillyttc

Fantastic line better than I ever got on those strips I loved the asda ones better the test line was always darker than the control in a few days bet you have a super line on the asda ones . Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that so cool !!! Still holding off with my " offical congratulation " Hehehehehe its soooo hard though !!! I'm fit to burst !!! 

Jo god it sounds terrible , and even more terrible how the doctors treated you . I'm not surprised you were upset :( would you not consider a visit to another GP/ doctor ? They are not all like that and maybe they could give you something to kick start AF if your feeling so bad . Sounds like your living in limbo not knowing what to expect and that's awful ttc or not :hugs:


----------



## josie1234

Hi, yes I have been feeling really crappy, headaches, cramp, and I suppose I should go and see the doctor but don't like to. Feel like you pestering them over nothing, that's how I feel anyway. Fed up :-(

Well, my sister is going through a tough time, her hubby has decided he doesn't love her any more and they have split up. Gutted for her. Hope she is going to be ok. She deserves better x

Drama over the road too - there was a stabbing there yesterday morning, loads of police and forensics. Then I was at my bootcamp and DS said that armed police had raided the house opposite to arrest someone. Not good. I have told him to keep the doors locked. Crazy. Yesterday my kitchen had a good clean so that I could nosy out of the window. Gutted I missed the armed police today.
https://www.huntspost.co.uk/news/man_stabbed_at_huntingdon_property_1_3930565


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies yes I tested with a normal ic today that I had come off eBay and what a pathetic pale line! Those ICS are crap, I'm really impressed with the Asda strips so think I will stick with those, a pound for 2 is great considering how good they are! Still no bloody symptoms! Xx
Jo your poor sister, she must be feeling so bad and you must for her to and a stabbing? How awful:( I really hope you feel better soon are you still taking the agnus castus? Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks a line is a line !!!! Might be a good idea to stick with the one brand though :) 
Jo damm I'd be going mad too missing all that drama right outside my door !! 
Gosh sorry to hear about your sister. Tough times ahead for her :( did she see it coming? Was it unexpected . She must be devastated . She will definetly need your sholder to cry on , maybe an excuse for a girly get away ;) keep us posted on how she is doing. Also I wouldn't think you would be wasting any docs time ! And he he/ she think it or makes you feel that way change your doctor !!! If I were you I'd make an appointment and have more bloods done to see what's what :) xxx


----------



## crysshae

What a great line Becks!

Jo - I think you might be better off with a new doctor too. Hope your cycle gives you some relief soon. I'm so sorry about your sister. I hope she comes out of this better for it. 

Our newest grandbaby arrived today. He's precious.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Cry congratulations :) you must be over the moon !!!! And so excited for your new arrival :)


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal what a beautiful pic how wonderful! I'm just going to stick with the Asda strips now I think, I just wanted to get a pos on the other Asda ones though just in case the strips were wrong, mad I know! Crystal I don't know what to do about the vitamins I was taking, 50mg b6, 15mg zinc and 500 vit c, on all of the bottles it says talk to you doc before taking during pregnancy so I don't know what to do now I've just been taking the prenatal xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I continued taking my B6 until I ran out about a month ago because it helps with progesterone. 

There is extra zinc in the calcium I take, but only 7.5 mg. 

I didn't take extra C.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal did you take 50mg b6? Xx


----------



## crysshae

Yes. It was 50 mg per day. I also take 800 mg of folic acid in addition to my vitamins.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi all, wont be around much

Glad you are all ok, Tilly she is adorable and WOW Becks!! your pregnant the same time as me again...

Dreading every single wee after 7 chemicals. Im 19 DPO today and stopped taking tests. here is my 15DPO test Below... Superdrug own brand xx

Everyone else stay strong and keep trying xxxx
 



Attached Files:







jan1516.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

I regret not getting any Superdrug tests!!! The lines are so good on them compared to the ones I'm doing, oh well! Any way congratulations xxx
Did my last proper Asda test tonight (bottom test) the one above was 2 days ago, then the Asda cheap strip was a bit darker again (bottom strip) did an ic just to show how rubbish they are in comparison! (Top test) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150127_202324.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dancareoi

Fab lines serenjay. Are you new or have you been here before under a different name? I think you are returning to us T . 

(You're probably completely new and think I'm a right eejit)

Lovely Becks.


----------



## Oasis717

I know who Serenjay is Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Still getting Dark Becks so that looks great :)

I only had nookie what I thought was 4 days before ovulation was due due to losing last cycle and not wanting to try anymore.. literally..ONCE! x


----------



## Serenjay

;)


----------



## Serenjay

Missed you all.. shhhh


----------



## Oasis717

I knew it I was checking your chart on ff T but I couldnt message you on there!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and dh was away on CD 14 when I was about to o so we only bd once the day before and 2 after I thought we had no chance, the tests I'm using aren't as sensitive as yours the strips are 25miu from Asda but are ever so good, we've just not been into town to get a Superdrug test and tbh I thought I was out this month and didnt test til 11dpo and that was only cause I didn't spot! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa at least they are progressing, I wont test after Sunday, will be 5 weeks then xxx


----------



## Serenjay

I was looking and tried to message you too.. it's useless for that!

Yeah after last cycle I thought no way.. no more.. focus on my new job and doing house up... and BAM! I felt odd.. started testing and got darker n darker...

tests are 7 DPO - 8DPO - 11DPO 12DPO 13DPO and you saw 15DPO earlier.
 



Attached Files:







jan152.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









jan154.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 6









jan158.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4









jan1510.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5









JAN1513.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Serenjay

Im not testing anymore.. and im trying to hold onto my wee as I am shaking when I go to the loo....

so stressed.... I have my first scan Feb 9th am... Booked the day off work in case of bad news (if I get that far) I am also now having private counselling (expensive but hopefully worth it)

Looks like We were both BONKOHOLICS and when we do the deed once BAM! hahaha!! xxx


----------



## Oasis717

They look fab T! I couldn't believe it when I saw you got a pos too lol, I so wanted to message you! I really wish id got a Superdrug but I threw out everything last cycle, opks, ICS, thermometer on the advice of my new doctor and bam I got pregnant, but I'm not letting myself get ahead of myself, I'm only too aware it can all be taken away, will test up to Sunday then make a docs app for a blood test and early scan, I'm just concerned as the only symptom I've had is on off stingy boobs! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Good to see you T. Fingers crossed you've got a sticky one.


----------



## Serenjay

I was the same, I stopped temping as you can see, I just marked the date of the "Bonk" out of habit more than anything, then a few days later I checked to see if I was to ov.. then forgot to do it and then a few days later after some tests it was higher again.. I gave up on it to a certain degree... 

I made appointment as consultant said I should straight away as to take the aspirin 75mg once a day and 5mg folic acid as soon as I got a BFP and book in for a 6 week scan..

I have only told OH and yet again our secret.. but I only told him Sunday Evening. Im going wee by wee not week by week... dreading every twinge... my boobs are SO SORE!! and even though they dont "look" that much bigger they feel heavier if you know what I mean. And on fire on the sides and moving up to my armpits.

Because Im on meds my Dr said I needed to see them to discuss reduction, then booked me to get a call from a midwife, normally it's 8 weeks but they will contact me a bit earlier he said due to losses.

Personally im not thinking that far ahead but needed to book the time off..

I would try and pop along to superdrug for your last tests leading to Sunday then Becks.

that 15 DPO was well strange.. as my wee shot across the window(of the test not bathroom :D ) the positive result came up BEFORE the control line... never happened to me before.. 

Im not testing again...too scared. so take my hat off you you still testing. I really hope it is lots darker by then for you :) xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Crystal, WOW not long left now!! are you tired or full of beans?? exciting!! xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Right girls, forgot my other symptom is Fatigue.. long working hours and im out for the count early... Sleep well all... ZZZZzzzzzz xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. Still plenty of energy most of the time, although my sore pelvis and groin don't allow me to use that energy for long. 

Excited he'll be here soon, but I always miss being pregnant too. Lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone and its so so lovely to meet you sj ;) you kinda remind me of someone I once knew . Congratulations on the BFP :) so happy for you !! Hope you will stick around and keep us updates :) 

Becks more progression !!! How many moe sleeps till I can say the " c" word ??? Lol....

I'm so happy for you ladies :) I just can't tell you how much . Now I can live vicariously through you , knicker watch to labor watch !! Yipeeeeeeee


----------



## Left wonderin

Those lines look great Becks !!


----------



## josie1234

Woo hoo hi T. This is getting so exciting. I am trying to contain myself but I could literally could leap about. 

Thank you for the kind words for my sister. Also slightly worried about the stabbing in street. I keep myself to myself and hopefully it's just the loonies between themselves. Hopefully get locked up. 

I think I defo need to see doctor. Cramping gone. Woke up at 4 am with really bad stomach pains but think it was just wind ha ha. Sorry if tmi. Still no sign of AF. What is going on???


----------



## dancareoi

T lovely to hear from you.

Crystal your grand baby is gorgeous. Not long now xx

Becks and T, sending both of you lots and lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## Oasis717

Serenjay said:


> I was the same, I stopped temping as you can see, I just marked the date of the "Bonk" out of habit more than anything, then a few days later I checked to see if I was to ov.. then forgot to do it and then a few days later after some tests it was higher again.. I gave up on it to a certain degree...
> 
> I made appointment as consultant said I should straight away as to take the aspirin 75mg once a day and 5mg folic acid as soon as I got a BFP and book in for a 6 week scan..
> 
> I have only told OH and yet again our secret.. but I only told him Sunday Evening. Im going wee by wee not week by week... dreading every twinge... my boobs are SO SORE!! and even though they dont "look" that much bigger they feel heavier if you know what I mean. And on fire on the sides and moving up to my armpits.
> 
> Because Im on meds my Dr said I needed to see them to discuss reduction, then booked me to get a call from a midwife, normally it's 8 weeks but they will contact me a bit earlier he said due to losses.
> 
> Personally im not thinking that far ahead but needed to book the time off..
> 
> I would try and pop along to superdrug for your last tests leading to Sunday then Becks.
> 
> that 15 DPO was well strange.. as my wee shot across the window(of the test not bathroom :D ) the positive result came up BEFORE the control line... never happened to me before..
> 
> Im not testing again...too scared. so take my hat off you you still testing. I really hope it is lots darker by then for you :) xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

Yes I might try to get a couple of Superdrug tests, with Brooklyn when my Superdrug test was dark as the control the Asda test was still only half as dark! At least I've seen good progression though but like you I'm not getting excited yet. I've woken up today and boobs are v tender to touch, also have a rotten cold:( I've still not even let myself believe I'm pregnant, despite the tests, not yet. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay for sore boobs and a cold! The things we wish for. Lol.


----------



## Serenjay

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone and its so so lovely to meet you sj ;) you kinda remind me of someone I once knew . Congratulations on the BFP :) so happy for you !! Hope you will stick around and keep us updates :)
> 
> Becks more progression !!! How many moe sleeps till I can say the " c" word ??? Lol....
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies :) I just can't tell you how much . Now I can live vicariously through you , knicker watch to labor watch !! Yipeeeeeeee

Thanks Regina ;) im dreading every twinge and wee break..bet Becks is the same.. :( Hope you're doing ok xx



crysshae said:


> I'm doing well. Still plenty of energy most of the time, although my sore pelvis and groin don't allow me to use that energy for long.
> 
> Excited he'll be here soon, but I always miss being pregnant too. Lol.

I missed being pregnant the 1st shower after giving birth :( but so worth just looking at them...the tiny fingers and toes xx



josie1234 said:


> Woo hoo hi T. This is getting so exciting. I am trying to contain myself but I could literally could leap about.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words for my sister. Also slightly worried about the stabbing in street. I keep myself to myself and hopefully it's just the loonies between themselves. Hopefully get locked up.
> 
> I think I defo need to see doctor. Cramping gone. Woke up at 4 am with really bad stomach pains but think it was just wind ha ha. Sorry if tmi. Still no sign of AF. What is going on???

It's exciting and scary!!

And what on earth has happened?? hope you're ok and your sister? I've been awake since 4.5am :( xx



dancareoi said:


> T lovely to hear from you.
> 
> Crystal your grand baby is gorgeous. Not long now xx
> 
> Becks and T, sending both of you lots and lots of sticky vibes.

Takes her share of Sticky vibes and snuggles them lol thanks hun xx



Oasis717 said:


> Yes I might try to get a couple of Superdrug tests, with Brooklyn when my Superdrug test was dark as the control the Asda test was still only half as dark! At least I've seen good progression though but like you I'm not getting excited yet. I've woken up today and boobs are v tender to touch, also have a rotten cold:( I've still not even let myself believe I'm pregnant, despite the tests, not yet. Xxxxxxxx

I took the clearblue as it was left over from the trail, it's the first time ever I have had a positive result with them, Think I have 1 more left and 1 superdrug left but I am not touching them.. too scared.. :( I fell asleep not long after I left here last night and woke before 5am for no reason.. MAJOR ANXIETY!!

Still dreading wee times... hope your doing wellxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies xxx Well same here today T! I've been holding my wee for 5 hours to test but last two days its making me cramp if I hold it that long (had that with Brooklyn) so today's tests were with 3.5 hour hold and the Asda cheap strip was ever so slightly lighter and the Superdrug test (dh bought me 4 today) dunno if its dark enough for 17dpo, its no where near as dark as your 15dpo, I know I prob shouldn't compare cause I don't know for sure when I o. I'll be glad to stop testing on Sunday I hate all this obsessing but if I don't test I'll be imagining all sorts:( xxxxc
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150128_165348.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Serenjay

WOW thats a great line.. and for a 3 and half hour hold I think that is great.. try an evening or FMU with other tests... im keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I tested at 4.30 after 3.5 hour hold whereas I had been testing at 9pm after 5 hour hold but its just too much! My fmu is terrible. After Sunday no more testing else I'll get obsessed with it! Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Fab line oasis got great colour to it can't wait to see tomorrow's hehe . Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tilly! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that is a super line , v dark !!!! And your not even sure when you ov ,d :) they are most definetly getting darker for sure ........ Eeeeek can't contain my excitement 


T, a + on a digital :) girl time to get to the doctors ;) so so happy for you !!!


----------



## Oasis717

I did another Asda strip just now and it was darker than yest , the one at 4.30 was slightly lighter think I'll stick to testing in the eve! Thanks Regina xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Any pics ????


----------



## josie1234

Great line. Becks.

T - great news. The stabbing was in the house opposite. House got raided and guy arrested for attempted murder. Wish my OH lived at home and not away. My sister and her hubby have split up he said he didn't love her anymore. But update. ...They have been talking and he said he still loves her and misses her but she said she doesn't know what she wants. Think they will need to really make the effort if they want to sort it out. She said she wants time on her own.

I have left Realfit, the gym I was working at. Told them tonight and it was my last classes there. It was getting too much and more and more things were being added on and I just wasn't enjoying it. I was getting really stressed out. I think it's cos I also had other stuff on too. I have to finish the 6 sessions pt but that's it. Feel relief but sad to say bye to the customers and I got a few hugs. Don't think my hormones are helping either . Will ring doctors tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo make sure you do make appointment with doc tommrow . Go have a good chat with them , if they are not nice to you tell us and well go round and sort them out !!! Lol... 
But seriously go I'm sure there will be something they can give you to make you feel better and maybe kick start AF . 

I'm feeling blah about waiting ! Time is dragging !! AF also due in the next couple of days so guessing that's also alot got to do with me feeling sorry for myself lol....... 

How many more sleeps for me Becks before I can say the "c" word ??


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and Jo good decision about quitting if it wasn't making you happy . Life is too short !


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Regina I will. I did ring this afternoon but doctors are shut on weds afternoon. Will ring tomorrow. I know it is the right decision. Will try and find a venue to see if I can do pt and look at other options too as will need more money coming in. But thanks I will let you know if I need the bnb ladies to sort the doc out. Lol. No doubt I will cry!


----------



## Left wonderin

Keep us posted Jo !


----------



## josie1234

Can't get appointment until tomorrow morning but will let you. Had a terrible headache all day. 

How is everyone today xx


----------



## Oasis717

Jo I hope you're OK, I really hope the doc can help, its awful you have to feel like this so long, sending you loads luck. Just gotta get past today Regina but even then I'm in a massive denial about being pregnant, I'm scared to believe in case it all gets taken away so I'm in a massive denial! Dunno how to change it, I'm scared:( xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

It's not easy oasis but you will be ok just one day at a time ! Look after yourself and that LO will be your little miracle wishing you so much look and praying for your super sticky one . Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

josie1234 said:


> Great line. Becks.
> 
> T - great news. The stabbing was in the house opposite. House got raided and guy arrested for attempted murder. Wish my OH lived at home and not away. My sister and her hubby have split up he said he didn't love her anymore. But update. ...They have been talking and he said he still loves her and misses her but she said she doesn't know what she wants. Think they will need to really make the effort if they want to sort it out. She said she wants time on her own.
> 
> I have left Realfit, the gym I was working at. Told them tonight and it was my last classes there. It was getting too much and more and more things were being added on and I just wasn't enjoying it. I was getting really stressed out. I think it's cos I also had other stuff on too. I have to finish the 6 sessions pt but that's it. Feel relief but sad to say bye to the customers and I got a few hugs. Don't think my hormones are helping either . Will ring doctors tomorrow.

Oh heck!!! So glad you're ok and they remove that person and people for good and nice people move in.. and so sad for your sister I hope they get something sorted so they are both happy. xx



Left wonderin said:


> Oh and Jo good decision about quitting if it wasn't making you happy . Life is too short !

I agree Regina x



Oasis717 said:


> Jo I hope you're OK, I really hope the doc can help, its awful you have to feel like this so long, sending you loads luck. Just gotta get past today Regina but even then I'm in a massive denial about being pregnant, I'm scared to believe in case it all gets taken away so I'm in a massive denial! Dunno how to change it, I'm scared:( xxxx

I too am totally denying the whole pregnancy thing, I have no symptoms apart from tender boobs a bit more sore now and again but nothing major and tiredness but I am working long hours and I am under so much stress and crying as I hate my bosses and the pressure they put on me...

I am still going by 1 wee at a time.. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly thanks so much, I'm trying to be positive but I'm finding being in denial easier but prob not healthier. Xxxx
T same sore boobs that's it, had a few tears today, dh is being amazing, I just don't want to let him down again, I know he doesn't think like that in any way. Anyway tonights tests at least they seem OK ATM xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150130_191605.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Serenjay

Becks that line is amazing!!! woo hoo!!!

Im not testing... I have tests left, 1 CB 1digital 1 superdrug.. but I can't bring myself to... not even tempted... I take my hat off to you.. 

Now it's gone this dark will you stop now? mine was about that colour when I stopped. How many weeks/days are you? im approx 4 weeks 4 days... I ov on CD 12 apparently.. and im 33DPO


xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Omg oasis you are up the duff lol super duper lines just getting stronger and stronger. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Tilly that proper made me giggle!!! Thank you xxxxxxx
T thank you, I'm 4 weeks and 4 days today too I'm CD 33! How mad is that, I think I o on CD 15 but again I can't be sure cause no temping, I've got 2 Superdrug tests left then dh wanted me to do a digi Sunday but I'm a bit wary of the weeks indicator. I know the lines much stronger tonight I wish I could let myself believe this is mad I feel like I'm talking about someone else, I know I'm trying to protect myself, maybe if I get good results from a blood test? Xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

They wont test my blood... only thing I am getting is a Scan on 9th Feb

How mad is that.. we were both due Christmas Day the last time we were pregnant at the same time!!!

Way too Freaky LOL xxx


----------



## Oasis717

That is well freaky we are both due the same again! Brooklyn was due on the 6th Oct, this lo will be due 4th Oct, my AF before him was 3rd Jan, this one was 28th Dec, I had two losses before Brooklyn and I've had two losses before this one too xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

As you can see from my chart I was the same as you date wise.. and as for the previous with Brooklyn thats another freaky bit lol.

Fingers crossed for us xx


----------



## tillyttc

Can't wait for Sunday hehe . Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

OMG my brain is not working.. im CD33 and 21DPO today hahahah I think I wrote 33DPO lmao!!!!! so funny.. my brain cells are dissolving!! xx


----------



## Serenjay

Oh I meant to say...

I always feel my left ovary sting and pop.... this time it was my right side.. I cant remember in the last few years when I have felt my right side pop.. x


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno Tilly lol I can and can't all at the same time! Xx
T I'm the same been doing daft things! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

I can relate to that oasis with Anna I didn't dare imagine what cud be just imagined if it all went wrong everyday was a mile stone with major mile stones every now and again was so hard to enjoy but I did get there and so will you ! How does hubby feel bet he's over the chuffin moon . Cxx


----------



## Oasis717

He's scared too! Same as me really over the moon but worried all in one, it was so hard for him to watch me go through 4 losses, I think he believes more than me though hopefully I will get there bit by bit! Xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

I fell in love with a perfume 2 weeks ago...

Someone came into work and smelt gorgeous so I asked them what it was and they said Jimmy Choo "Stars" ..

Well I shot off to Boots to get some and to my utter shock I found out it was a limited edition and they had sold out... >>Cried at this point<<

So I went online to Amazon and found a 100ml bottle.. (Pricey but needed this perfume)

It arrived 3 days ago and I wore it straight away... How happy did I feel >>Smiles<<

3 days later... having just got out of the bath I thought I would just put 1 puff into the air and as I smelt the cap I GAGGED!!!!

OMG!! I just GAGGED at my sought after adorable perfume!! What if I never like it again?? >>Fills up<<


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry can't hold it in any longer NOT with a line like THAT ...... Here goes .........
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 
BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::hug: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

To my bnb friends Becks and T you guys DID it !!!! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

On a more serious note Becks and T all you really can do is take it one pee / day at a time . I was sooo scared pal and I wanted it so much somedays I couldn't breath !! I went to my doc who said look worrying one way or the other wont change the outcome . Your pregnant and ok today . That stuck with me so I used tell myself " today I'm pregnant and all is ok " I did this religiously every time I thought ahead . I tried really really hard to stay in the moment and I found it helped . Xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Regina, it still don't feel real though x

When I fall off to sleep I give my boobs a squeeze (ouch) the n when I wake up I roll over to turn my alarm off and ouch my boobs hurt. Its then I think oh.... I must still be pregnant.... then I go for a wee and think.. yup so far... then dread fills me up with fear thinking.. don't start losing in work.

Somehow the stress off work takes my mind off it for a few mins a day... then the stress of work reminds me should I really be this stressed whilst pregnant?

Blah BLURGH and all that jazz... :(

Right lets go and see what they can go and tell me off about today :( xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sj why what's going on in work ?? I HATE it when work is a stress .


----------



## josie1234

T - life is too short to deal with stress. I hope you are ok. Can't you speak to someone or find a way to deal with the stress? Easier said than done I suppose.

I am feeling relaxed today so I know I made the right decision to leave. Have to go there tonight to take pt session so hope they are not awkward with me lol. Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thanks so much, if it only felt real as T says but I think were both in denial I'm not sure how to change that, its daft cause if something happens I'll be just as devastated so I'm not sure why I'm thinking this way, I've moved on from worrying about chemicals to blighted ovums cause Ihad no symptoms with that and I've not got any now really apart from slightly tender boobs and a few mood swings, I never tested more than once back in 2012 so I won't ever know what my tests did with the bo. I dunno I want to be happy I just can't! So annoying!!!! Xx


----------



## josie1234

Hope you get some happiness and belief soon Backs and T.

Went to doctors, he was lovely. I cried straight away. We discussed things and I am on anti depressants. He wants to see me in 2 weeks. Sometimes I am fine then other times I cry for no reason. Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope you feel better soon Jo.

Becks and T - more sticky dust

Jenn, any news on baby Reid?


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Lisa - hope things are all good with you. How is Caitlin?


----------



## garfie

Jo - big hugs hun you're on anti depressants and I'm on injections (2 a week for the next three weeks) then one a month possibly for life - got a vitamin b12 deficiency- can also cause recurrent mc along with all sorts of wonderful symptoms :cry:

More and more sticky dust becks and t:happydance::happydance:

So Im kinda thinking ttc is on hold for now - although we will always be practicing iykwim:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Thanks Fi, hope you are ok. It's good that you know what's wrong and getting help. I have had an hour or so in bed this afternoon. I was fine when I woke up this morning but little things just set me off for no reason. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Left wonderin said:


> Sj why what's going on in work ?? I HATE it when work is a stress .

Im still new, I started my contract on Dec 1st, but they seem to plough things on me expecting me to know then have a go at me when I ask how to do it or do it wrong :( x



josie1234 said:


> T - life is too short to deal with stress. I hope you are ok. Can't you speak to someone or find a way to deal with the stress? Easier said than done I suppose.
> 
> I am feeling relaxed today so I know I made the right decision to leave. Have to go there tonight to take pt session so hope they are not awkward with me lol. Have a good day everyone xxx

I spoke to someone today, im hoping that I get more support... time will tell if it happens.. and I wont be telling them about this pregnancy for a few months if it sticks.. x Glad you're feeling more relaxed, hope tonight went well xx



Oasis717 said:


> Regina thanks so much, if it only felt real as T says but I think were both in denial I'm not sure how to change that, its daft cause if something happens I'll be just as devastated so I'm not sure why I'm thinking this way, I've moved on from worrying about chemicals to blighted ovums cause Ihad no symptoms with that and I've not got any now really apart from slightly tender boobs and a few mood swings, I never tested more than once back in 2012 so I won't ever know what my tests did with the bo. I dunno I want to be happy I just can't! So annoying!!!! Xx

Oh heck, I was just hoping to get past the Chemical stage, when is past the Chemical stage? I only have sore boobs..look bigger..and tired.. and once in a blue moon I gag at some kind of smell.. im so scared of even having a hot bath.. still 1 wee at a time..im not having mood swings, im in a very good mood.. normally im a cow!! but im more level and chilled..strange for me... wish we could get over it Becks ..so insane we are both exactly the same day again!!! xx



josie1234 said:


> Hope you get some happiness and belief soon Backs and T.
> 
> Went to doctors, he was lovely. I cried straight away. We discussed things and I am on anti depressants. He wants to see me in 2 weeks. Sometimes I am fine then other times I cry for no reason. Xxx

Thanks Jo xx I hope the pills help. Sometimes we all need a little lift. xx



dancareoi said:


> Hope you feel better soon Jo.
> 
> Becks and T - more sticky dust
> 
> Jenn, any news on baby Reid?

Thank you!! xx



garfie said:


> Jo - big hugs hun you're on anti depressants and I'm on injections (2 a week for the next three weeks) then one a month possibly for life - got a vitamin b12 deficiency- can also cause recurrent mc along with all sorts of wonderful symptoms :cry:
> 
> More and more sticky dust becks and t:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So Im kinda thinking ttc is on hold for now - although we will always be practicing iykwim:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you xx
Fi I really hope you start to feel better soon and a little miracle pops along :) xx

I had a better day in work and less stressful, hoping i've managed more support. Im still 1 wee at a time and 4 weeks 5 days by LMP ..22 DPO. Idiot OH only went and told his hairdresser.. yes HIS hairdresser about this... I thought only women confided in the hairdresser!! >shakes head< I have to see her tomorrow as my son has an appointment in the same salon tomorrow, hope she doesn't say anything as my son does not know.

I have my 6 week scan on 9th Feb... with EPAU as my consultant wanted that done next time I got a BFP and I had to start the 75mg Aspirin as soon as I got a BFP so I have been taking that daily with my 5mg folic acid and pregnancy vitamins. Im feeling neutral.. I don't know what other way to describe it.. im not stressed/worried and im not excited.. I forget for a moment..then my boobs remind me.. I've given up coffee 5 days ago and constantly drinking hot and cold ribena... oh yes I forgot I am SOOOO THIRSTY !!! 

Just off for a warm bath and into my onesie :happydance: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies I don't know what to make of tonights test, its slightly lighter than yesterdays but wider, i opened the other two pack of Superdrug tests and, hard to tell with my crappy camera, but the control is only half as dark on this test than the other two pack, dh is saying don't worry but of course I am, either my test is lighter or this two pack hasn't as much dye as the other two pack. Sob xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20200628_202324.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Serenjay

Becks, they say you cant tell from doing daily tests as it can do with the amount of fluids you have drank etc that determine the tests... step away from the tests and just take it one step at a time.. at the moment you are pregnant.. maybe you just drank too many fluids? plus you cant compare dyes in a test they all alter xx


----------



## Oasis717

Didn't drink anymore T but dh has looked and agrees this two pack the control is no where near as dark, I've one left, then I'm done, I'm not buying anymore, it was OK when they were getting darker it reassured me but now its just made me worry, I still feel far too OK, I started feeling sick at 4 plus 3 with Brooklyn but I know I implanted earlier.........thank you though, this is all so much worry xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

I would say also that the control isernt as dark Hun so not as much dye in that test try not to worry I know it's hard I did hundreds of tests nearly drove myself insane forced myself to stop ! Buy you 2 pk of digi do one on sun then one next weekend in the mean time go see you midwife mine were great with me plz go and see one after the weekend but your test look fine Hun . Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Also my midwife offered me counselling to help with the anxiety of my losses and the thought of another loss maybe good to talk to someone who will help you come to terms with your losses and put you on the right path for a healthy happy pregnancy . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tilly but midwifes in our area won't see you til 8 weeks! Its hard to see as well but the control has much less dye for sure. I'll do the last one tomorrow then try to get a doc app on Monday. I really don't want to start obsessing over these tests and I'm heading in that direction! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks . That is definetly a fault with the test . Not as much dye . You are just fine :) I'd stop testing for now and maybe do your last one one Sunday . Oh and for the heck of it get a digital just to see the words !! 
Your just trying to protect yourself as you want this so much xxxxx take it one day at a time xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Becks I inverted the pic, and you can see the 3rd test does not have as much dye in it and the test line is wider like you said, I think its ok.. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







becks1.png
File size: 298.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo :hugs: Im so glad you went to the doc and are getting help to feel better:flower: did he have any opinion on AF ? Where she maybe hiding ? 
What medication did you get ? Anti d,s usually take 4-6 weeks to be totally effective so don't worry if you don't immediate start feeling better . 

My oh used to say that if he dropped the spoon making coffee in the am would be enough to tip him over and have a bad day . :nope: I hope you start feeling more like your old self really soon xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina thanks so much for doing that I can see IRL the dye is much less but to see it like that really reassures me. Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I can't take the credit it was T :) super idea as you can see it so clearly . Xxxx
I'm feeling so pms ish . AF due the next couple of days . Haven't had pms for as long as it can remember !! Hoping its a good sign that my hormones are getting back to where they should be as my thyroid settles . Hoping for a longer than 2 days AF also as that will mean something is changing !!! BOY OH BOY how times have changed ...... Hehehehe


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I didn't realise thank you too T! I've been holding my wee since 1pm and I'm literally so scared to test, I've a horrible feeling it will be lighter:( that's great your feeling back to normal, not so great on the pmt though but you know what I mean!! Hopefully it won't be too long before you can TTC again! Xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Regina glad you're feeling better :) hopefully soon like becks said you can ttc again...x

Becks myself I find the thought of testing so scary that I won't test again.. I think your tests were good.. and we are almost 5 weeks, how many times have you made it this far with that kind of line? xx


----------



## Oasis717

I only made it this far with that line as far as I know with Brooklyn cause the two I lost in 2012 I only tested once! The two chemicals last year I had a faint line that never got darker and disappeared by now. I only reached 18 dpo then I bled. Adam is away with work today is ringing me at 8 to find out what the test is, I've got to do this last one but I'm so scared! Gunna do it now:/ xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well its about the same as last nights, no lighter but no darker either, that's it now, no more tests xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150131_183724.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

Actually as it dries it is lighter:( xx


----------



## Oasis717

Right this is interesting I had a few really rubbish ICS off eBay, I used them alongside the other tests but even with how dark my lines got the ICS were barely there, obviously I got a very insensitive batch! Anyway, I had the hook effect at 6 weeks with Brooklyn where tests got lighter so you dilute urine with 50% water and get a dark as control line again. So prob due to desperation I used two ICS, top is with concentrated urine, bottom is diluted with 50% tap water. Interesting right! So I used two more and got the same result. I wish I had a Superdrug test to try it on lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150131_204410.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tillyttc

I had this happen to me can't remember what dpo but I panicked so thought I would try diluting 4parts wee 1 part water and my test came back great was at this point I have up testing lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ahha so there is hope!!!!!! Yippee (I think I've lost it lol) xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Lol my husband put his foot down said in a very sweet way ( darling I think it time to step away from the tests ) lol xxx


----------



## tillyttc

But I know what you going through its awful when it should be wonderful ! You wake up and the first thing you think of is when should I test and what time and how many lol I was bordering on obsessive iam sure the staff in asda's thought I belonged in a straight jacket rocking in a corner licking a window I brought that many lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg stop it lol that is soooooo funny, I don't know what you look like but I've still got a mental image of you in asda at the window LOL, you really cheered me up, thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

LOL Tilly!!! that's so funny!!

Becks you lost me with the science. But im hoping all is ok and you feel relieved a little :) xx


----------



## tillyttc

Morning oasis hope your not in asda licking that window lol are you doing that digi today or are you going to leave it a wee while it's a tough decision to make is the digi road as once your on it your chasing that 3+ lol and with that brings a load of new emotions . Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Becks we are with you whatever you decide to do... I hope it's a positive test that put's your mind at rest I know how you're feeling..we have both been there so many times together... xxx

Hi girls... My stomach is massive.. its been 6 days since loo I feel so sluggish and slow. Im back in work tomorrow so I need some of this to go before then!!! :wacko:

I have tried a hot curry!! Fruit, pune juice, Raisins, sultanas, bran, wholemeal bread. I think the thing that may work is a McDonalds Milkshake as I just remembered that sometimes helps me to go.. the Banana one... I will try that later and let you know if it works lol :shrug:

I am 5 weeks.. I have been debating putting a Ticker up.. but just thought I may just go ahead and show people that my little one is still around.. it's still a secret :winkwink: (apart from OH telling his flaming Hairdresser!!!! I thought only women gossiped and confided in the hairdresser.. not men! :haha:

My boobs are definitely there this morning in my Bra... im having to go and buy new ones. Im no longer able to wear my trousers or jeans as the bloat has taken control.. So I have had to buy a pile of dresses for work! They knew I had a Mc in dec but are starting to look at me with my pot belly. There are 5 pregnant girls in our office out of around 40 people and they are all due around the times I was due my babies.. as I was pregnant a lot last yr. I lost 7 in 18 months.

It was hard listening to them talking about the babies but now this one is still sticking around it's made it a bit easier if you know what I mean. I won't be telling them until im around 18 weeks as I need to renew my contract.

How are you all?? xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies but other than my last couple of ICS I think I'm done with the tests and if I am getting the hook effect the digis will just show 1/2 weeks and freak me out, I really, really don't know if all is OK but I've no pain, no bleeding at all so I think I'll just carry on and try to get a doctors app. T I can't put a ticker up til I know all is OK with me but you go girl! Still no real symptoms, starting yesterday morning I have a bit of pressure in my pelvis and boobs are still swollen and slightly tender but tbh that's it my gut is telling me all is not OK but I can't really trust that as I thought that with Brooklyn so........sigh.....I'll just wait and see I think xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Uh Becks those early weeks as so flipin hard !! Torture !! The " not knowing " is awful when do you think you can get a doc appointment ?? Your right to stop testing but not sure i could lol.... 5 weeks today is that right ? Praying so hard this beanie is a superglued one xx


----------



## josie1234

It's awful having to wait. I really hope for you. T - same for you hun. Keeping everything crossed and sending PMA your way. Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo :) how are you doing ?? Your doing some waiting of your own ! Looks like we are all waiting .... For different things .... Waiting sucks lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Went out last night with two of my sister for dinner .... And wine ..... Uck suffering today ! No fun with a baby and a sore head !!! Thankfully its a yearly event lol


----------



## crysshae

So glad everything is still going well Becks and T. Still sending sticky dust your way.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I will try my hardest to stop testing! Can't promise though lol. Had a bit of a scare this aft, called doc out to Brooklyn this morning and she called an ambulance, Adam (dh) was still on the train so I had to go on my own, poor Brooklyn hated being examined, we are at home now with antibiotics but I was shaking it was so worrying, the doc said they might put him on a drip. Thankfully none of that was necessary xxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Jo.. thanks all still going pee by pee... xx

Regina I can't imagine a sore head and a baby at our age, I can hardly think about a sore head.. hence I don't drink lol. x

Becks I hope this one is sticking around for both of us.. Bump buddies ;) as for Brooklyn, same happened to Seren on Friday.. ambulance as she had high temps, went floppy, almost on a drip but she started keeping down water and sent home with antibiotics as she has red sore throat, ear infection and swollen glands.. she is 16 months old now.. Scary!! Hope he is better soon.. Seren has perked up a bit more today.. x

I've put up a hidden ticker just so that this one was acknowledged even if it does not stick around.. if you know what I mean :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Loving the ticker :) T and I know exactly what you mean . Becks Gosh would say that was frightnenign ? What up with Brooklyn. I'm waiting as we speak to bring Sean to the out of hour doc at 7 . Has rash ALL over him , looks like he has been scalded and a bit of a temp , no appointment till 7 so waiting ..... Poor pet


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Regina I hope he is ok, does he have a viral? they tend to have rashes come out in them. hope he is better soon x


----------



## Left wonderin

In shock , poor Sean has a bad throat infection !!! I never would have guessed ! He wasn't fussing eating or drinking bottles or wasn't in bad form really . Maybe whinging a little more than the norm but doc said its pretty bad :( 
He is on anit biotics for a week , liquid ventoln and ear drops as he has the start of an ear infection too . He is too good he never complains or give out . Oh also on steroids to get rid of the rash which is now really angry .


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Regina, he has the same as Seren then.. it's doing its rounds.. hugs to Sean xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh never coped that !!! Must be !


----------



## Oasis717

Oh those poor Lo's that sounds awful, i hope they are both better very soon, no Brooklyn hasn't got that he's had a v bad cold and cough and the doc was worried he was a bit blue but in the ambulance and at the hospital his oxygen was 100%, id much, much rather the doc was safer than sorry, thankfully despite absolutely hating being examined we were allowed to come home with some precautionary antibiotics. He's OK today thankfully just still really grumpy! I'm not testing anymore, so much for changing doctors, I rang this morning and got a call back from the doctor, he said there's no point doing anything until 10weeks! What a flippin (wanted to use a different word then) joke. So I rang the Early Pregnancy Unit myself, explained about my 4 mc and the doctor and they booked me in for Wednesday for a scan, you do normally need a referral but she said with my history they woukd see me, she was lovely, I know its highly likely at that point we will only see a sac but if I have to go Wednesday to get a follow up scan 7/10 days later I'll have to go (its a pig to get to and 4 buses) can't believe the doctor. Idiot xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Iam so glad they are gonna scan you hopefully you will get that reasurence and you can chill out a wee bit ! I has a reasurence scan. At seven weeks and saw the heart beat it helped so much but there were still milestones to get past ! We all have then that's why we are on here , I am wishing you and you hubby all the luck , love and bags of baby dust . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tilly, I had one at 7 weeks 3 days with Brooklyn and saw a little bean and HB. But I wont complain cause I know they'll rescan me and if it was up to my doc id have nothing! Can't believe his attitude, I changed to him cause so many people recommended him, my last doctor at least agreed to an early scan. Thankfully I sorted it myself. Last 3 days I've had this feeling like pressure in my pelvis, not painful just uncomfortable but I'll take anything symptom wise! Xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

I had that very odd feeling ! I was consultant led thank god and she was wonderful I couldn't of asked for better care she even gave me a sweep nearly 2 weeks before my due date as she new my anxiety levels were reaching a new high . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

That's so good you had great care it makes all the difference! My boobs are also much more sore today so that and this really odd feeling are progress I guess! I've given up with the tests on the 25miu dh bought I had the same bold line but not as dark as the control so I've given up I think I'm better just waiting for the scans. It feels slightly more real now I'm over the 5 week mark but til I have a scan and see a HB I can't be happy, not just yet xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

It's nice to see dark lines but you can drive your self insane looking at them I should know lol ! Iam glad you have stopped won't do that little bean your carrying any good getting stressed hehe ! Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Ooo nice one Becks getting the scan for Wednesday :) hope all will be good and we get you smiling on here afterwards :) 

My Scan is Monday.. 6 weeks 1 day..


----------



## crysshae

It's great the EPU listened to you and are willing to help. 

I had that pressure feeling in the beginning with this pregnancy. Felt like something pushing on my cervix from the inside...like the baby is doing now.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooooh scans yipeeee its all getting very real now !!! AF is still bloody v light errrrrr no change :( I want a heavy one lol..... Means things are getting sorted . 
Anyway so excitied for you both cannot WAIT to hear how ye get on. 

Jo how are you feeling ? Still like crap ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all but I'm not expecting to see much! I'll only be 5 weeks 3 days! But hopefully they'll ask me back in two weeks not one and I'll be scanned the same time as I was with Brooklyn. I don't know why my tests aren't as dark as the control by now but I'm stopping worrying and testing, I've def had enough! Yes Crystal that's exactly how it feels, so odd! More drama today as it seems Brooklyn is allergic to penicillin and came out in hives and looked like he'd been slapped round the face plus the terrible runs so we now have a different antibiotic. So worrying but he's slightly better tonight xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oh dear Becks, hope he gets better soon (my sister is allergic to penicillin)

Hope the scan eases your worries a little. Same with you T.

Regina, hold in there, hopefully things will get sorted soon.

Crystal, not long now. Good luck. Are we on official labour watch yet?

Jo, hope you're holding up ok too.

Afm, off to dentist tomorrow for root canal work! Really looking forward to that!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm dace what a lovely thing to look forward too ;) lol...... I HATE the dentist ! Poor man , it doesn't even hurt its just the thought of it !! Good luck ... It must be offical labour watch time !! And sparkle !!!!! When is the big day ...... Nearly here right ?


----------



## Serenjay

Im allergic to penicillin too... I too come out in a massive rash.. its a nuisance sometimes when im ill for them to find something really good in comparison.

Ouch a root canal? thing I would rather have a tooth out lol.. good luck!

Im still going wee by wee... I never realised I wee'd so much as in now I am so aware of it! :(


----------



## crysshae

I've had a few strong contractions within minutes of each other but they go away when I change what I'm doing. If I start dilating, doc wants to induce on Valentine's Day. 

I think Jenn should've had her baby last week. Hopefully she'll share pictures soon. 

Good luck at the dentist Lisa. 

Hope all the little ones are feeling better.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh it was last week !!!! Damm ... Missed wishing her luck for it :( where did the time go ??? 

Cry exciting few weeks a dead for you and you now have an end point :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa poor you that's not nice!!! Woken up to snow this morning which the boys loved xxx


----------



## josie1234

Ah Lisa good luck with that. Awful. Hate dentist. Yes i am ok, no more crying which is good. Feel a little bit sick and tired with the tablets. OH gone back today and won't see him now til 15th Feb. 

How is everyone else? Looking forward to pics and news. Let me know how you get on at scan Becks, thinking of you and T and sending PMA with a big P.


----------



## josie1234

Yes snow here too this morning. DS was hoping school was closed!! But no. Don't like driving in snow.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo will let you know when I get back tomorrow, glad you're feeling better I haven't got anymore tests except opks and I remember Lisa saying they went positive, mine never did with Brooklyn but they have this time, I need to stop peeing on things seriously! Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150203_130712~2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josie1234

Lol Becks you make me smile at your peeing comment. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Jo :) x

Im still not peeing on a bloody thing!! nope no no.. I don't even want to pee!!

Just got in from work so time for a sleep 

Exciting all these babies due to be born :D xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Jo and darn it DH bought me 4 tests! Only pound shop ones but they're the ones I used on 11dpo when I got a faint line.........xxxxxx I must resist!!!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks that Opk is dark !! Lol... Mmm thinks resistance is futile lol.... Is tommrow on next we'd in the Epu ? Don't expect to see much so early , so don't worry xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. As long as you only pee on tests I think you'll be okay.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mm Yoda " the force is strong with you " :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Haha Crystal I know dh joked he better not still for too long LOL, yes Regina tomorrow 10.20, I ended up holding for 5 hours and getting that same sodding bold but not as dark as control line I've been seeing for about 4 days now, surely it would change? These are 25miu though not 10 like Superdrug. Mind you I haven't tried diluting my wee, I can't be bothered, i dunno can your hcg even stick at the same level? Surely it would rise if all OK or drop if not? The pressure feeling has gone but boobs super tender today but that's it. Can't shake the feeling all is not good. My gut is normally right:( xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150203_221734.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Serenjay

Thats still a good line Becks, some people dont ever get dark lines so some say on other forums xx Today you are pregnant xx

Ok I am sleeping all the time, in work I am almost dozing off... I have food aversions now, I can't stand strong smelling food or cheese...OMG NO CHEESE!! its horrific!!

I went out for a meal tonight as I was so hungry my stomach was eating itself (not normally like this) and I could only eat the bread and chips with salt and vinegar on, the food I had (veggie chick pea burger) had too many spices in it that were strong smelling and I was gaggin.. OH had a curry.. I ate his Naan bread and it was delicious... my lemonade with lime was awful and I had to get iced water... I came home and was still so thirsty I thought after a ltr of water I would try some orange juice (fresh) and I gagged... it's churned my stomach... and my boobs !!! YIKEY!! AGONY today.. yesterday they kinda stopped hurting... tonight they are "*dont come near me my tits hurt*" kinda hurt.

Im in trouble in work if I start vomiting... out of 33 in office now... 6 of us are pregnant.. 5th one confessed today.. she is 17 weeks. I cant tell them about me for a long time and I need to not have MS.

For my packed lunch tomorrow I have a packet of ready salted crisps - Bread - Water bottle and a Banana... I can't face anything else I have bought for packed lunch thats in cupboard and fridge.. so bland it is...

Seren is back in the hospital.. my daughter just rang.. she has a nasty water infection, they are just waiting for her meds... poor baby... broke my heart hearing her cry on the phone... im a blubbering wreck!!!! x


----------



## tillyttc

Will be thinking about you and your hubby today oasis wishing you love and luck xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, big hugs for today xxx

Dentist was drilling and filing for about 1/2 hour, had to have 2 injections. First one didnt stop the sensitivity pain when he was drilling, but once he put in the second it was painless. He has removed the nerve and filled it. He has more work to do so have to go back in 3 weeks.

Mouth was numb for mos of yesterday, makes drinking a cup of tea an art form when you can't feel the cup on one side of your mouth!

T - that sicky feeling is great news. Hope Seren is better soon xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tilly, thanks Lisa, not sure if its good really, she said to me before she scanned me I was v early and don't expect to see much, we won't be seeing baby today she said, obviously! I explained I wanted one in 2 weeks but never mind, she said my womb lining was nice and thick then she showed me the smallest dot with white edges which she said was the sac, from what she was saying I think she expected it to be a bit bigger but that might just be my interpretation, she said I might be out a few days with my dates and obviously I don't know when I ovulated but I got faint pos on 11dpo so I think I implanted 8/9 when the cramps stopped and I'm sure things would be a bit bigger. Sigh, still in limbo and now a two week wait, if it wasn't for these tests (I really am stopping now) id be more hopeful but I can't help feeling the tests, my lack of symptoms and this scan are not good:( even my boobs hurt less today, ladies I feel really worried xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150204_115732.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's you poor thing , its such an awful feeling :hugs: and the bad news is that there isn't a whole lot you can do except wait :hugs: . There are lots of positives , 1. You are definitely pregnant 2. You have sore boobs 3. You have a lovely thick lining 4. You have a sac so means everything is in the right place , no need to worry about ectopic . 

Nothing is going to take the worry away , have you a project you can take on ? Paint a room ? Tidy out the hot press anything to keep your mind from thinking lol.... Its so hard ... I remember it so well .... I sometimes found myself routed to the spot staring into space terrified , I used to need to unstick myself , tell my self all was ok and go do something to stop me thinking !!! 

Either which way this turns out there is not one thing you can do about it . Worrying will change nothing for the better or worse . I know it doesn't help but it is true xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

From what you said nothing she said would worry me , you don't really know when you ov so you are kinda guessing re dates and DPO ? Try be positive what have you got to looses ? Look at it this way , if this pg works out you will have spent all the early weeks in a blur of worry , if it doesn't you won't have allowed yourself enjoy even the short time you may have together . Worry or positive thinking now if its doesn't work out being positive is not going to change how you will feel. Worrying doesn't mean you will feel less right ? 
So this is gonna work out , baby Becks is on the way


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina but its so unlikely after 7 months of o on CD 14/15 it suddenly changed, I've been looking it up and at 5 wks 3 days the sac should be big enough too be measured (mine wasn't) and the yolk sac is visible. I can't help worrying my guts telling me some things wrong no matter how hard I'm trying too be positive:( xxxx thank you for your kind words though xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Is there anywhere you can go get bloods taken to see if hcg is doubling ? At least you will know one way or the other . Not knowing is the worst .


----------



## Left wonderin

Or the other option , maybe you have NOT being ov on the day you thought for the last 7 months and kept missing ov ? Maybe you ov later than you thought ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Maybe that why you were not getting pg ??


----------



## tillyttc

Hey it's not bad news like wondering said for today you are pregnant which is fantastic take each day as it comes and deal with things when and if they happen no point worring about what ifs ! Be healthy in mind and body and that little one will grow . Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

But I know that at the end of the day you will worry as it's the nature of a mummy ! Remember we're here for you Hun . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I was temping all that time though Regina so wouldn't it have shown up! I must admit once I got my rise we stopped bd til finding out if successful or not whereas this time we kept bd cause I didn't know cause of stopping temping. This not knowing is so hard, if its not going to be OK I wish I knew now so I could just get my head round it. Apparently your hcg has to be over 1300 to see a sac, so I don't know why the tests just stuck in one line all the time, if it wasn't for them and the lack of symptoms id be more positive but I just cant, thank you for trying to work it out with me its driving me mad not knowing xxxx
Thankyou Tilly xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

First pic is 4 weeks second pic is 5 plus 4 like me, yolk sac should be visable after 5 weeks, the sonographer was just trying to be nice I think, from what I've read unless I was a week out (which I know I'm not) all is not OK:( xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image010.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 2









image024.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tillyttc

Plz oasis try not to upset your self when I got pg with Anna I was way out with my dates no wonder I didn't get pregnant for five years ! And we think we know our bodies ! And we only got pregnant last cause we had sex twice a day for two week so we didn't miss granted I was walking like John Wayne and his plums were looking more like walnuts by the time we had finished but it turned out I was ovulating earlier than I thought by quite a lot really about 5 days so plz don't loose hope you won't do your little bean any good keep sending her positive vibes . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg just when I think i m too depressed to laugh! You are funny, thank you, we did the same this time twice a day for two weeks cause of not having any opks to go on etc, right that's it me and Google are done and I'm going to try not to be so doom and gloom. Thanks Tilly xxxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Step away from google girl ! It ain't no good just keep thinking sticky vibes Hun ! Glad I cud help lol got loads more hehe xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

My bet is that you ov later than you thought . Like how confused you were with the cbfm !! Remember ?? Maybe your temping wasn't accurate . I'm thinking you got a very early BFP on those tests this time :)


----------



## Oasis717

I don't know what id do without you ladies, seriously thank you both, Regina I was always waking up too early and messing around with my temps, to be honest I can't say I could rely on them fully and you could well be right in what you said about maybe that's why I couldn't get pregnant, the more I think about it the more it makes sense, since Brooklyn I couldn't do temps properly and we'd stop bd when I got a rise! Well I'm really hoping I o later then and until the next scan when I'll know what's going on for sure I'll try to be positive, promise xxx Keep them coming Tilly I need cheering up lol xxx


----------



## tillyttc

If you want a laugh go on labour and birth and click on stories nearly wetting my self laughing hehe xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Haha will have a look! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

My hubby got blamed for the 3rd world war we are apparently havin and the midwife and him were laughing at something don't even know what as to say they weren't by the time I had finished with them told them the only person allowed to laugh was me so shut the fcuk up and proceeded to rip my husbands chest hair out poor decker said he was scared cause he didn't recognise me lmao , mind you he was a bugger I had a black midwife and he kept calling Winnie lmao fortunatly she saw the funny side ! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

She also got the mouth piece to the gas and air thrown at her lol cause I was shouting I 
waaaannnnt toooooo push 
and she said that I can't I needed to be examined so 
will have to get on the bed 
Fortunatly it missed . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol how funny are we when we are in labour!!!!! Chris Brown was playing as i was pushing and after taking loads gas and air i said for fcuks sake Chris shut the fcuk up im trying to push! Dh and the mw thought it was hilarious xxxXxx


----------



## Serenjay

Becks I normally ov cd 14/15 and this cycle it seems I ov CD11 our ov days are not always like clockwork.. hopefully you just ovulated later then you thought.. and all will be well with next scan xx


omg GIRLS!!!! I have just made a boobie about my boobies!!!

I thought I was sending OH a video about me home from work, just got into bed for hours kip and how much my boobs were sore and the left boob was bigger than the right boob and he was to blame for my sore boobs etc... when I got a call off my daughter crying laughing...




I had only sent the bloody video to my son in Law.. he was on the phone too we were all crying laughing so much.. hahahaha.. good job I was still dressed when I made the video.. that will teach me wanting to save time on typing and just sending a video instead!!!


Midwife rang me today I have an appt on Valentines day at 6pm at the birthing centre which is where I first met my OH (well not the birthing centre but dept next door A&E) but it's mad to have a Valentines appt there.. and I thought I would of been seen at a different hospital... Oooooo


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, I know its not easy being PARL, but you are pregnant and there is something there and chances are you are a bit out on your dates.
With Brooklyn I seem to remember yo got a faint line about 6 or 7 DPO, so if this time you think you were 11 DPO and had a faint line, you could actually be 5 or 6 days out.

T - :holly::holly:


----------



## Serenjay

dancareoi said:


> Dentist was drilling and filing for about 1/2 hour, had to have 2 injections. First one didnt stop the sensitivity pain when he was drilling, but once he put in the second it was painless. He has removed the nerve and filled it. He has more work to do so have to go back in 3 weeks.
> 
> Mouth was numb for mos of yesterday, makes drinking a cup of tea an art form when you can't feel the cup on one side of your mouth!
> 
> T - that sicky feeling is great news. Hope Seren is better soon xx




dancareoi said:


> T - :holly::holly:

Glad the dentist wasnt as bad as I imagined for you.. brave woman lol... Thanks Seren is better well getting better thanks and OUCH!! the thought of my boobs bouncing that much fills me with pain :haha: plus my leftie is bigger :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## crysshae

Hopefully your days are just off Becks. 

I was dilated to a 1 today. Doctor set my induction for the 12th. 

Hope you and baby are doing well Jenn.


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal that's fantastic I can't believe your almost there!!!! Xx and thank you. Xx
Lisa I used a 25miu test at 11dpo it was one you take after missing AF so I reckon if I had used a Superdrug test at 8/9 dpo I would of got a line too but I just don't know, I've been so worried and I still am but there's nothing I can do to change anything now so I'm going to try not to think too much til the next scan xx
T v funny about the video, good job you were dressed!! Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls... Crystal thats amazing.. wont be long now.. exciting times!!

Becks I really hope all is well and this is a lesson to us all to stop testing ;) xx

AFM I have been sick, very nauseated and boobs hurt so much I want painkillers!!

Midwife called yesterday and we have our 1st appt on Valentines day 6pm at the hospital I first met OH lol... freaky...

She is seeing me that bit earlier due to the losses...normally its 8-10 weeks. Im nervous about the scan Monday... but glad I have the day off work because I wont sleep the night before.

Girls I had a terrible nightmare.. it woke me at 4.15am I was so upset.. I had a dream that I was swimming holding Seren and my daughter was swimming with us too in a cave pool when something dragged my daughters leg and pulled her under so fast..she was screaming and I could hear it through the bubbles as she grabbed me and pulled me and seren under too.. I had to make a decision to let her go and save my GD or try and hold onto her and all 3 get pulled down deeper... I woke up crying my eyes out.. its been yrs and yrs since I have had a proper nightmare... and it was so upsetting :( still makes me sick to stomach thinking about it now. And can still hear her scream...


----------



## Oasis717

T that's fantastic I'm sure this is your perfect rainbow xxxxx
Nightmare is awful I had one about my 14 year old years ago when she was 2, I was in a huge car park and it was clear blue sky, I looked up and saw her standing at the edge of a yellow cable car way up in the air, as I watched in horror she fell straight onto the tarmac face down, I won't go into detail but I woke up screaming, its the worse dream I've ever had! Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Becks that sounds horrific too... why do they have to be so real.. and why do we have to have nightmares ... it's so scary!! x


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies as I expected all along I think its all over for me:( AF cramps since this aft then brown cm and now bright red spotting:( xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Becks. I hope all still turns out well


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks I hope you are wrong hun. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love but I've never had bright red in any successful pregnancy just the losses:( thank you though but it doesn't look good, had a few tears xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Jo xxxxxxjust wanted to thank you all for your support I know we haven't met but you all mean a lot to me xxx


----------



## tillyttc

So sorry oasis Hun you know we are all to help and support you any way we can . Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh no Becks , just in from work and seeing this now . I'm sure your just heartbroken right now . I hope your wrong and. That its just one of those random things with no explanation . Either way , good news or bad I'm here for you xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ps you mean alot to me too xxx


----------



## josie1234

We are here for you hun and I am gutted for you if you are right. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oh becks - I've been following quietly - hope you are wrong and it's just a random thing - sadly we have both been there to many times to ignore instincts -BIG hugs :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Becks :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Becks :hug: xxxxxxx I am so sorry xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all so much you made me cry reading those posts xxxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Awwww we've all been there Hun we all know how low you must be feeling ! And just want to be there as much as we can , how you feeling today chick ? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tilly feelin pretty devastated, even though my instinct told me from day 1 nothing was right I couldn't help hope you know? No more red it was only once but lots brown discharge so prob only a matter of time, feel like such a bloody failure! So cross with my body it just keeps letting me down:( xxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

Your not a failure plz don't think that just the right little bean hasn't landed yet and it will and it will be beautiful when it does just like Brooklyn like I said to my little girl when I mc in jan last year sum times they just don't have sticky bums to which she replyed can we use super glue was simple in her mind in my de visitation it made me smile xxx


----------



## josie1234

Tilly you are so right. Becks my heart goes out to you and you are not a failure. Although you don't feel it at the moment, you are a strong, lovely lady with a loving family. Give them big hugs and tell them how much you love them. You are not alone, you have bnb family and your family at home. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tilly that was so lovely it bought tears to my eyes but it made me smile too xxxx
Jo I hope we can get through this, its so hard not knowing if the baby isn't OK I wish I knew its all the not knowing! Trying to get things into perspective but it just hurts so much that's the bloody problem! Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Becks you're not a failure, yes we feel a failure..but its nature saying there was something wrong..... take time out to heal and have you tried counselling? I had counselling for my recurrent mc and it helped me lots xx


----------



## Oasis717

I just need to make sure T first til it turns bright red there's a small, tiny bit of me hoping but I know that's daft, dh bought me a couple of tests in Asda cause I've been using these since the beginning, doesn't mean anything I know xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150206_171448.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Serenjay

Oh there is still hope then!! :D xx


----------



## tillyttc

Did you just do that Hun ? Been thinking back I went for a reasurence scan at 7 weeks and I remember a slight bleed the night before was red then turned to brown took myself off to bed was expecting the worsed the next day at my scan all was fine and that test is super I never got alone like that on those tests  how's the bleeding now Hun. . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes just did that I know I was expecting it to be lighter, and my wee wasn't super concentrated, I know it doesn't mean much as you can get positives after mc but I was still expecting a bit lighter, thank you. Its the cramping/dragging that worries me the most, still brown/pinky discharge only on wiping not enough yet to go on a pad, this is all so stressful! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks T if it wasn't for the pains id think so too xx


----------



## tillyttc

Mmmmmmm I would just take it easy Hun put ya feet up chill out ! That's a pretty good line my loss in jan never got that dark and had gone in 24 hour and my digi went from pregnant to not pregnant over night ! That's test of yours is the darkest you've done so far I would say ! What dpo are you roughly and wot would you expect on a digi . Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Take it easy Becks, yes that is a good line so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm 26dpo and its the darkest I've had so far, wish id held my wee longer but since then the pains got a bit worse and the discharge is bright red then brown then red. So despite the test I think its just getting progressively worse:( xxx thanks Jo I'm putting my feet up as I write but I haven't got much hope after seeing the bright red, so unfair isn't it:( xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww becks xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know I really don't think there's any hope its gone from beige cm to brown to bright red and I've had period pains since yest aft but its still not enough ATM to go on a pad, had to stop wiping cause it was making me sore:( think I just need to accept it wasn't to be, neither of us are sure we want to try again after 5 losses but both agreed we won't decide just yet. I'm sure this is your rainbow though T everything sounds fantastic and I'm so very pleased for you love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

I just feel so sad for you :( xx :hugs: 

I would go and have a long soak in a warm bubbly bath and some gentle music xx

Thanks hun... I have the most painful boobs in the world tonight... its them that remind me when I forget for a moment. xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's sorry was at work so not around to offer my hand or sholder today:hugs: 
That test is the darkest you have had yet . By far . I don't want to give you false hope as it is just not helpful but I don't think you can call it just yet . :hugs:

All you can do is do your best to get through each hour/ day until you can get some certainty one way or the other .. And stop wiping ! Ouch ! 
I think you and oh re very wise not to make any big decisions for now :hugs:

All my love xxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

That's the thing t my boobs have been like that for the last three days:( xxx
Thank you Regina, I know I must stop wiping I'm getting chaffed lol, trying to put a brave face on you know what I did? Saved my wee for 5 hours from 7 til 12 to do the other test in the pack and knocked it off the side into the sink where it fell into soapy water and was ruined, didn't know whether to laugh or cry! Lol xxx funny cause the pains eased off and its the same browny pink, but I think when I mc naturally at 11 weeks I had about 2/3 days of brown before the red kicked in so its no getting my hopes up, still don't feel pregnant in anyway at all, I think it stopped developing at 4 weeks and I never made it past that xxx
Thank you crystal xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thinking of you Becks xxx

Have you thought of doing a digi? That might help one way or another xx


----------



## Left wonderin

That's true Dance . Being stuck in that limbo is just awful . On Sean I had brown /pink / red spotting ( well more than spotting ) at times so much so I put a tampon in think AF was coming .. That was after I got my BFP . Aparently it was left over implantation bleed ??? 

What rotten luck with the test ..... Errrrr I'd go mad !! Lol.. Why are you thinking 4 weeks LO stopped growing at ? Based on the scan ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa they don't do the weeks indicator test unless we go into Town which we aren't doing til about Wednesday I think xx
I know Regina what an idiot I am! Those bloody strips are so light that's the problem. Yes I think from the scan I stopped at 4 weeks and my body is taking its time, with my blighted ovum in 2012 I stopped at 5 weeks plus 1, it was diagnosed in a scan at 7 weeks but took until 11 weeks to mc, I had zero pregnancy symptoms like now except my boobs are really sore but that's it. No more pain just the dark brown ATM just wish whatever's going to happen happens so I can move on xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, you know we're here for you. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Lisa its you lovely ladies that are keeping me going! Confused.com today just brown cm now hardly any pain but I do think even if I make the scan I do think it won't be good, I'm not being pessimistic I just really don't think all is OK but thank you all for your support xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks there isn't a whole lot you can do but wait it out . I'm not giving up hope for this beanie just yet xxx but understand totally where you are coming from with your worries .


----------



## Serenjay

:hug:


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies! Reid is here! He arrived via unplanned c-section on Friday January 30th at 5:23 a.m. weighing in at 6lbs 4 ozs and 19 inches long. 

I just wanted to pop in and say that we are doing well. Breastfeeding is not going well...but he is such a good baby, he hardly ever makes a peep! We are working our way through the feedings and unfortunately breastfeeding just not be for us.

I'll be back soon to share the details. However, I never did figure out how to post a pic. I'll try to do that too.

Sending thoughts to Becks and T. Praying for all good things. Thinking of you too Crystal!

Jenn


----------



## tillyttc

Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn, fanulous news, congratulations.

Don't worry about the breast feeding, we are led to believe it is the most natural thing in the world, but it is amazing the number of people who struggle ( I had real problems with my first, we were back in hospital when he was 10 days old as he was losing too much weight as i wasnt producing enough milk/doing it wrong,by the time I got to Caitlin it was a lot easier and I'm still doing it now when she gets up in the morning, although from quite early on she had a bottle of formula for her last feed)

You have to do what's best for you and your rainbow.

Welcome to the world baby Reid.

Looking forward to seeing the photos.

Big hugs to the both of you xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jenn congratulations :) so so happy for you . Can't wait to hear all about your birth story . 
As for feeding , I was so stressed over it all when Sean start refusing to feed that I was getting so upset , a very clever and wise friend of mine put it into perspective for me msh said its not poision or anythin ( refering to formula ! ) I laughed , she was right I'd blown I all out of proportion and Sean was 6 months lol. I too gave a bottle from the start so oh could join in . Expressing never worked for me so formula it was . 

WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY REID .


----------



## Alien73

:hi::dance::headspin:Congrats Jenn, welcome Baby Reid:flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Alien :) hi how are you getting on ?


----------



## josie1234

So chuffed for you Jenn congratulations xxx
Welcome to the world baby Reid. Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing birth story. Don't fret about bf , do what makes you and baby Reid happy. Better to have a happy mummy than a stressed mummy. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo still no sign of her ??? How are you feeling ? Those long cycles must be a killer and then never knowing when she is likely to turn up uck . When she does arrive is she normal ? Or heavier / lighter than usual ?


----------



## Serenjay

Jenn Congratulations on the birth of Reid.. I love the name.. does he have hair?? :D

I wouldnt get too stressed about feeding, it is always a hit and miss some people are just very stubborn and try try try.. some just think I will try but in the meantime try a bottle... I had problems with mine but had a very good midwife that helped..but it was still a struggle.. you do what suits you and Reid..

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle125 said:


> Hey Ladies! Reid is here! He arrived via unplanned c-section on Friday January 30th at 5:23 a.m. weighing in at 6lbs 4 ozs and 19 inches long.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say that we are doing well. Breastfeeding is not going well...but he is such a good baby, he hardly ever makes a peep! We are working our way through the feedings and unfortunately breastfeeding just not be for us.
> 
> I'll be back soon to share the details. However, I never did figure out how to post a pic. I'll try to do that too.
> 
> Sending thoughts to Becks and T. Praying for all good things. Thinking of you too Crystal!
> 
> Jenn

Massive congrats!!! Please don't feel bad about the bf I struggled for a week before being told I must stop as I had bleeding and raw nipples and was in loads pain! It was the right thing for me and for Brooklyn, he was so hungry! I'm so very very happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

How are you doing Becks? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Same T really, same brown/beige discharge, mild pain, v v sore boobs but two tests since yest were half as dark as that last dark one so........ I think I've accepted its all over its just when will I mc? Still will ring epu tomorrow though. Dh and I have talked and were not sure we will carry on, with CP's its over before its begun and I've only had a faint line and I can kinda cope slightly better with that as awful as they are but when you start seeing things on scans and getting past 6 weeks I'm not sure I can cope keep going through this, I really don't know? You're scan tomorrow isn't it, so exciting, I just know everything will be OK love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Becks I am really sorry that your lines are getting lighter and still have some loss... My loss in December took over 10 days.. it started bad then went light then red 2 days with pain then back light.. I needed antibiotics.. watch the pain and if loss lingers ask them at epau what to do...

Yes my scan is at 9am.. im not excited now.. im not nervous.. im oddly calmish... no doubt the nerves will kick in tomorrow.. im so glad its 9am and I have booked the day off. I booked it off in case of bad news.. not the best thing to walk into work after having bad news.

I have spoken with OH and as I see my consultant on 26th I have decided that if this one is not sticky I am getting steralised. I cant keep getting pregnant and losing them, this is my 8th pregnancy in 17 months. It's not healthy to keep putting my body and mind through the rollercoaster. I will be grateful for my grow n ups and focus on a career... xxx


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Jenn. Looking forward to seeing pictures. 

I'm so sorry Becks. 

Hope you have a wonderful scan T.


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Crystal xx


----------



## Alien73

Left wonderin said:


> Alien :) hi how are you getting on ?

hi Regina, I am doing ok so far, not sure why but I am oddly calm this time . Hcg did not double at all one week after the bfp, I did 2 more tests much later, so I wasworried about an ectopic as I had bad cramps and pain, did an early scan and there was a small empty sac where it was supposed to be. It measured 5w2d I think, which was more or less in line with my calculation, but my hcg at that point was only 1058, but I still took it as a good sign. That was a week ago, so I am going for a repeat scan this Wednesday. I am fully prepared for it to be another blighted ovum, although I do have more symptoms than with my m/mc or BO, despite the much lower hcg. How is that for logic ;)?!

Becks, big hugs to you, I hope you will know more soon one way or the other, the limbo is the worst.:hugs:

Good luck SJ for your scan!


----------



## tillyttc

xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Alien Thank you.. :) good luck for your scan Wednesday too xx

Yes Tilly :) It's me... the Anxious woman.. x


----------



## tillyttc

xxx


----------



## josie1234

So excited for you Crystal. 

T - good luck for scan.

Becks - how are you doing hun? 

Alien - good luck too for your scan. I hope that you are wrong and that you have good news.

Fi - how are things with you?

Sorry Regina forgot to answer your questions. No sign of AF. Sometimes feel like it is coming but no. When it does come it is not heavy, normal - light. No mood swings now I am taking tablets which is good, no tears. Just feel tired and being very lazy lol. Which I think is doing me good. Oh not home til 15th. Mum, niece and sister visiting in half term so will visit London and see show hopefully.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!
I hope it is fine if I join?
I had an early mc at 5 weeks along last month. I was on 150 mg clomid when I conceived. Hubby and I have been ntnp (unmedicated) this time even though I haven't had an actual period yet. 
FF detected O on cd 19. I am 6 dpo now.
My symptoms are similar to last time but some are either not as strong or haven't even happened yet. 
I have had severe hot flashes, irritability, emotional, back ache, hips ache, fatigue, last night the insomnia started, indigestion and some ever so slight nausea (it was stronger last time.) My boobs had a few jolts over the week but other than that they feel pretty normal. 

For those who have conceived immediately after an early loss, how did your symptoms compare to the ones previously?


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Tilly xx How's the little one?? x


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Jo xx hope your cycle sorts itself out x


----------



## Serenjay

Hi BABTTC sorry to hear about your loss..

I had a loss in December.. and caught for this one without trying.. I just felt my usual heart palpitations that I always get early pregnancy... and I done a test.

Dont forget most symptoms we get are just the progesterone... I think the main thing for this pregnancy (7 early losses previously) I was much more relaxed, chilled out and not fretting. on all the others I was a constant worrier..and constantly POAS.. this time I stopped testing at 15dpo.. im now 32dpo and I think the not testing helped me.

I will find out if this is sticky tomorrow (scan)

Good luck!


----------



## tillyttc

l xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww bless her... I hope she is all fixed up soon... it will be no time now and it will be her 1st Birthday :)

Trying again? or is she your last? x


----------



## tillyttc

xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

So sweet :) I dont blame you.. :) plus I think speaking to a lot of women in 1 thread we get babies when we least expect it.. around 8 of us pregnant this cycle from one nookie session !!


----------



## tillyttc

xx


----------



## Serenjay

No scan photo they don't do them

But baby is 6mm and beating heart. 

We come back in two weeks for another scan xx


----------



## tillyttc

Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

tillyttc said:


> Awwwww that's fantastic T god I bet your heart was going like a train ! Pity bout the picture always nice to have one makes it more real . Xxx

I know. My heart was pumping... I almost burst into tears just sitting on the bed. Because I had visions of there being nothing there it was a massive shock to see the bean white blob and the perfect little heartbeat... She said they don't do photos as some don't survive etc.. I thought even more reason to have something to cherish... She said we won't have a photo at 8 weeks scan either. Only 12 week scan. The 12 week scan will be done at a new hospital.. Not epau x


----------



## tillyttc

xxx


----------



## Serenjay

She was a grumpy old queen lol

Yeah I will just have to remember it...just so surreal xx


----------



## tillyttc

. Xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Yeah hopefully they will give her some good news.. some people say they have loss of blood and brown and still get a baby.. there is always hope.. and hope keeps us all going.. xx


----------



## Alien73

Yay, SJ, so happy for you


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Alien x


----------



## josie1234

Great news T. Bet you are so pleased.

I hope everything goes ok for Becks. Thinking of you


----------



## Left wonderin

T what wonderful news . Congratulation :) you have been through a rough ride of things to get to this point . So happy for you . Our Epu Give pics too . Well not to worry you will get lots at your 12 week scan . 

Becks hope your doing ok , thinking of you xxxxx
Welcome newcomer , sorry about your loss they are never easy :( 
Jo great news your feeling better in yourself . Did doc say anything about AF or is this just part of peri menopausal stuff ?


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Jo & Regina.. I was gutted we had no pic.. she wouldn't even let us take a photo with our camera's... there was another staff member sat on a pc next to OH so he couldnt sneak a video.. I am contemplating doing a peekaboobaby scan... but then we are back in 2 weeks... then maybe we will do the private scan around 10 weeks? not sure... xx


----------



## josie1234

Yeh it is a bit mean for you T.

Thanks Regina. No didn't say anything apart from I am peri menopausal. As if I didn't know! I have another appointment later this week. Just to see how I am getting on.


----------



## Serenjay

Im thinking they may do it that way as some people may just clog up scans for a 1st photo.. where as its there for people that need it or had recurrent mc's so maybe that's why when I think about it.. then I fully understand.. but I may book a private one..


----------



## Left wonderin

Its great you have that option :) waiting till 12 weeks would kill me !


----------



## Serenjay

Its really cheap for a reassurance scan... £40 and worth it for the reassurance.. they do them from 7-13 weeks with a few photos


----------



## dancareoi

Bab, welcome to our group, so sorry for your loss.

I have had 3 mc, but I don't recall m symptoms being any different than before the losses. Although after 2 of my losses I had a D & C, had 1 AF and then got PG again straight away and now have 2 rainbows.

T - glad scan went well. Shame she didnt give you a picture, grumpy cow. I have pictures of all my 7 pregnancies! Stay sticky little bean xx

Becks, hope you are doing ok.

Crystal, you've gone quiet, hope you're ok.

Jo, glad you're feeling a little better.

Regina, Sean's birthday can't be far away?

Afm - off on skiing holiday on Sunday. Little nervous to be honest, wandering how Caitlin will be and also how Eoin will be in his ski school too. The older 2 should be ok. I'd feel happier if they were all in the same class but that won't happen because they're all different levels. I haven't been on skis for 6 years, so that could prove interesting.

Funny story for you all, well I thought it was funny!

For the last 2 weeks I have had conjunctivitis, it started in my left eye and last week moved to my right eye. It's still not quite right and I keep opening and closing it to try and help.

Anyway, was walking kids into school this morning and A guy, I guess about 50, nice looking chap, was walking the other way and gave me a nice smile. I then realised, because of my eye, he must of thought I was winking at him. He probably thought I was flirting, hence his smile!


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks lisa ..yes she was horrid. x

Have a lovely holiday.. and no winking at the chalet men ;)


----------



## tillyttc

x


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hi Babs - Welcome :flower:

Becks - BIG :hugs: to you - hope you have a miracle at the EPU:hugs:

SJ - What no scan!!!!! how mean of them - yes us of all people know that some don't survive - what a wicked thing to say - I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut :growlmad:

Lisa - Get you - naughty forties :haha: enjoy your skiing and I hope your eyes are better - or else you may have quite a few interesting stories to tell us:winkwink:

Regina - So what are your plans for Sean first birthday - funny I can remember eldest like yesterday - but the youngest????:shrug: I'm sure you will all have fun!

Jo - Wow that is a long chart - something tells me I am following in your footsteps :cry:

Love to all the other ladies 

AFM - I am now 19DPO (yeah right!) and no bfp/bfn - I am also on these injections - so I'm wondering if this is causing problems - have I ovulated? who knows for now I :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tillyttc

xx


----------



## Oasis717

T I'm so v happy for you I really am, massive congratulations. I have lost my lo so won't be on for a little while. Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Becks - I'm so sorry Hun - please take care of yourself BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

tillyttc said:


> Becks hope your ok ! Getting worried bout you Hun ! Xxx

So sorry, will be back just need some time, lots love xxx


----------



## josie1234

So sorry Becks, please look after yourself. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

x


----------



## crysshae

Huge hugs, Becks. 

Great news, T!

Lol Lisa. Hope that clears up for you before your trip.


----------



## Alien73

So sorry Becks. Sounds like your instincts were right from the beginning after all.... Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I knew right from when I took the test things weren't right, you keep hoping and hoping but I knew in my heart it wasn't. At least my body recognised quickly this time, it took 6 long weeks for my natural mc in 2012 to start. Was in quite a lot if pain in the early hours but a little better now. Thanks so much to you all for caring so much, speak soonxx


----------



## Serenjay

Becks I am so sorry hunny :( I really want to give you a massive :hugs: xxxxxx

Fi I know.. I was so shocked and literally gobsmacked at what I saw that what she said went over my head... I will pay for one its ok xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks - :hug::hug::hug: thinking of you - this may sound a little insensitive and I don't want to upset you further, but have you considered getting in touch with the EPU and asking for a D & C. It's not a very nice thing, but I feel, in a way, it cleans everything inside, thus making a better place for future sticky beans.

Both Eoin and Caitlin were conceived straight after I had this done.



Well my eyes are more or less sorted, so won't be winking at any Italians! I have another problem now, a bad hip! Sounds like I'm in my sixties, not my forties. I think its muscular, hurts more when I've been sat for a while.

Although I was at the gym earlier and it seems worse tonight now. Better rest it for the next few days.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Becks I'm so sorry :hugs: I too really would love to sit , give you a huge hug and have a coffee with you right now . Sometimes being cyber friends sucks . I cried a tear for both you and your LO . Its a tough journey sometimes that we are all on . Until you come back to us know that you are in my heart :hugs:

Lisa !! Lol that made me laugh after my tears , the poor man I bet thought he was in luck lol.... Can't wait to hear how ye get on skiing and your plane journey . Sea is 1 in 12 days !! Imagine can't quite believe it . We are off on hold for a week on the 23rd so birthday is consisting of a small tea party with family . I got a cake made of tatty teddy :) ill post a pic . I'm sad and happy about him being 1 . Part of me would so love to rewind and go back and cherish every second again . I know I did at the time but did I every second :winkwink: and the other half of me is looking forward to being a part of this little man growing up :) its so bloody emotional ! I've never ever been so emotional since I've got pg , and had baby . Its turned me into a big softie that crys at the drop of a hat !!! Lol... 

Cry hope your ok ?? Is it officially labour watch now ?? Jo , Fi , Alien ( can't keep calling you that ! ) lol T love to all of you . 
I sincerely mean you all are such an important part of my life :flower:

And again special :hugs: for you Becks xxx


----------



## Alien73

Lol, my real name is Kim actually.

Had my scan this morning, still a bit unreal&#8230;there was a heartbeat! And a baby that goes with it, right on track, measuring 6w5d. I immediately saw the flicker on screen, I had told the Dr to go straight for it, no fluffy small talk or measuring or anything, before checking for a hb. I even got due date (October 1st), I am still baffled. For some reason even with my m/mc I hadn't been given a due date so I am in uncharted territory here! Might have another scan in 1 week to 10 days as that would put me over the timeline they discovered the m/mc after seeing a hb last time&#8230;..


Hope everyone is doing well. Since I was prepared for a blighted ovum due to my low hcg levels, I had also given a D&C a thought, as I have heard several people moving on to a sticky pregnancy after that. I had made the choice to miscarry naturally every time so far and luckily did not 'need' a D&C , but I would have been ready to do it this time to start from scratch.


----------



## josie1234

Kim that is great - one hurdle done. Bet you are so pleased.


----------



## Serenjay

Left wonderin said:


> Lisa !! Lol that made me laugh after my tears , the poor man I bet thought he was in luck lol.... Can't wait to hear how ye get on skiing and your plane journey . Sean is 1 in 12 days !!
> T love to all of you .
> I sincerely mean you all are such an important part of my life :flower:

Regina Lisa made me laugh too.. lol... wow he is one already coming up... I can remember you having him and us waiting here for the news!!! :D

It feels like we are a big cyber family here.. I think you're all great!! :hugs:



Alien73 said:


> Lol, my real name is Kim actually.
> 
> Had my scan this morning, still a bit unrealthere was a heartbeat! And a baby that goes with it, right on track, measuring 6w5d. I immediately saw the flicker on screen, I had told the Dr to go straight for it, no fluffy small talk or measuring or anything, before checking for a hb. I even got due date (October 1st), I am still baffled. For some reason even with my m/mc I hadn't been given a due date so I am in uncharted territory here! Might have another scan in 1 week to 10 days as that would put me over the timeline they discovered the m/mc after seeing a hb last time..
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Since I was prepared for a blighted ovum due to my low hcg levels, I had also given a D&C a thought, as I have heard several people moving on to a sticky pregnancy after that. I had made the choice to miscarry naturally every time so far and luckily did not 'need' a D&C , but I would have been ready to do it this time to start from scratch.

Ah Kim thats prettier than Alien lol... Congratulations on Scan :D I am 1 day behind you... :) I have another scan at EPAU on 23rd.. and hopefully this little one is still growing... my symptoms are getting worse so I think this one is planning on sticking around..

I had a D&C after having complications with a coil and bleeding so after that I thought I was safe and BAM I caught for my son lol They told me *afterwards* that it makes things squeaky clean and babies like to stick to womb then.

Hi Becks.. :hugs: I hope you and DH are taking time to take this all in.. hope you are able to speak to someone about it... is your consultant someone you can see soon? Because you had a scan recently hopefully your consultant will want to see you? What about Aspirin? my consultant told me 75mg Aspirin from 1st day of a BFP... and every day then.. I have also been on 5mg folic acid for a few months... I feel that and the aspirin has helped me a lot this month... can you ask about that? xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Exciting Kim , I so happy for you :) you now are offical bump buddies with T :) I'm happy to can see slight changes to my cycles :) lots of EWCM this cycles , like never before ... Well since Sean's arrival and tmi warning feeling v horney lol.... Again different than in ages around ov . Thinking my Opk will turn positive tommrow or Friday :) not that I can do anything with it this month but with my bit longer AF last month looks like my cycles are getting back to normal , kicking this thyroid issue in the butt and returning my fertility :)


----------



## Serenjay

Regina that is excellent news.. and most of all.. its your bright outlook I think will help you.. having hope and faith I feel helps sometimes.. I really do wish you to get a bfp soon :D and catch up with grumpy me.. :D

I'm in such a foul mood.. im sat in my room with laptop growling from afar.. cant even tolerate a sports bra on or nightie on boobs.. sat in bath on knees soaking poor balloons in water to get some relief then remembered I had to climb out and towel dry them :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

T I've said it once ill say it again IM NOT GIVING UP TILL MENOPAUSE !! That's a year AFTER AF stops . So I could be here quite sometime lol....

Ouch I remember those boobs well, and the foul moods . I seriously was repelled by OH some days .... Like could not stand to be in the same room as him lol..... EVERYTHING about him irritated me , even how he was breathing !!! Hormones I love them :) 

All good signs ....eeeeek


----------



## Serenjay

OMG I almost threw my dinner at him because of the noises he was making eating.. I had visions of it happening... he looked at me and said u ok babe? I said yeah... just daydreaming :rofl: I then sat and cried my eyes out because im so tired and worn out and he went to cuddle me and my boobs hurt and I cried more.. so tucked myself in bed now.. supporting boobs with a sports bra and cuddling a pillow..so much pain..

Im glad your not giving up xx


----------



## Alien73

Omg, you made me laugh so hard about your OH, hormones, lol. My OH and I are living in different countries for the moment due to work, so I am not yet annoyed by him, but I will be moving back end of May.

SJ, how cool we are 1 day apart!

Regina, sounds like your body def is getting ready for more TTC ;) Crossing my fingers the medication is doing its job quick, it does look like it

Thanks everyone, yes, i am really happy for the moment but obviously it is still a veeeery long way to go. I am also on Aspirin, Prednisolone and Clexane injections, plus Intralipids IV every 2 weeks&#8230;.My Dr is a recurrent miscarriage specialist but works in an IVF clinic, I am really glad I can still see him despite this being a natural pregnancy. He also has me on daily progesterone injections although my levels are absolutely ok (like 30-something), so I hope I won't stay on them for too long, but he wants to boost progesterone as much as possible. I feel like a pin cushion lol. I am also taking 5mg of folate for the MTHFR.

Becks, have you ever tried Acupuncture or DHEA?

Jo, how are you??


----------



## Serenjay

Kim great we are a day apart yes :) wow your on some meds!! Im on 75mg Aspirin that I had to take from the moment I got a bfp (9dpo) and 5mg folic acid.. they have not taken any bloods. I had my scan monday and all was looking great..so hence still no bloods.. I never got this far with the 7 losses.. so hoping this means it will go on to a full term like my 3 grown ups.

I am so emotional.. I have a day off work booked. Im off to dentist.. I will struggle as I am nauseated and the smell of the dentist and her in my mouth with hands...ARGHH also I had an exam at 1pm that I can't go for.. they are weaning me off meds and its making me so agitated and im in pain(suffer with chronic pain).. and I cant concentrate so I will have to cancel it. im going to pop to dentist and come back to bed.. I had an horrific night again. I woke up from another nightmare and I was across the bed the wrong way and duvet was on the floor. Im not able to regulate my temperature.. has anyone had that problem? im hot then freezing then hot then freezing. I've cried 4 times since waking at 7.30am its now 8.30am and things hurt I forgot that hurt. boobs - ligaments etc..

where do you live and be moving to Kim?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, T I have to have a follow up scan at epu next Wednesday which is v sad as it was my original scan date and I would of been 7 weeks plus 3 days. This mc has been v hard on me physically and emotionally and I do hope you understand I need to take a break from the thread for a while, at least until I've had a chance to process this loss, I want you to know I am absolutely over the moon for you and Kim, I really am, I'm so happy that you both have your rainbows and all is looking so good, I wish with all my heart that you both have a happy and healthy 9 months but being that I should have been where you both are right now its v hard to read the thread, not because in anyway that I'm not happy for you both, I so am, but its just a bit painful ATM. I really hope you all understand. It's just too much of a reminder at the moment when I'm so very sad. My love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

I fully understand Becks... im going to do something here... and hopefully it may help you?

I will refrain from speaking in here so you can get the support from all our friends.. I wont be in the thread for a while so you can heal.. I really want you to keep chatting to the BnB girls when your ready to talk... I don't want you to have your nose rubbed in it.. so please stay.. I will update people by PM... and you can offload.. and cry.. and rant.. etc in here...

Becks I am always about if you want to talk though xx

Girls I am going to take a break from this thread for Becks to get some support when she is ready to pop back.. I will pm you all when I have some news or something..

Love all you girls.. xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

No please don't do that! It will upset me more honestly that wasn't my intention at all in anyway, I want you to be able to share! You have every right to do that and it would upset me greatly if you didn't so please don't, you've been through so very much and you so deserve this, please don't let my sadness inhibit your happiness in anyway which is another reason I wanted to stay away just for a little while. So please stay. I really have to go. Thank you so much for your support, I will be back I promise. I just really need some time. Loads love xxxxxxxx


----------



## tillyttc

xx


----------



## Serenjay

Becks I am in a few other rooms also... so I am really ok... and I can always pm the girls to annoy them.

I know you will need some time out...to heal and decide where to go from here... but I just want you to know we are all here for you when you just need that letting off steam or a giggle when your feeling it is time.

I hope the Dr's can help you.. can you ask about aspirin? folic acid 5mg? they are just basics.. hopefully Dr will say yes...

I think about you lots and as you know I somewhat know what you're feeling.. no one can ever say I know exactly how you're feeling as we all suffer differently.. you have a great husband there that will take care of you and hugs from your kids to make you smile when your upset.. Rest up sweetheart and pop back when you cant tolerate real life and want to come back to the page.. xxxxx

I did not plan to try anymore after the 7th loss in December.. I was planning to be steralised. And Bam... out of nowhere... we should never give up hope xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, I wish I could give you a proper hug xxxxxx

We are all here for you xx


----------



## Alien73

I am totally with SJ here, no need to worry about that, I totally understand how difficult it must be, as I was the one reading success stories that matched my dates, whether that was here or elsewhere. I am not on any due date thread as I am way to afraid to have to be taken off later on, and for the moment I cannot bring myself to get a ticker. 

So please please do stay Becks, this should be a support thread (as the title actually says 'TTC' doesn't it?!?) and we all had our share of heartbreak to know how important this is! If you don't mind I will stick around to see how you Ladies are doing and if you can get some tests done.

What test exactly have you done so far? I remember we briefly talked about thyroid a while back, and whilst your Dr seemed to say it was ok, I think your numbers were a bit high? or the most important test results, the T3, missing? Please do dare to challenge some Dr, especially when it comes to thyroid! 

Do question the Dr on the 'clear' tests! Before this recurrent miscarriage specialist, my previous Dr ran 'all the tests' (total BS!) after 3 mcs and released me saying all was fine! She had NOT done all the tests as I found out later, just some of the mainstream 'repeat miscarriages' ones, and said that the 2 results that were off were 'not the issue'. 

Also, please do know that some Dr do think you can improve egg quality at our 'advanced maternal age', mainly through acupuncture and DHEA. Did you know that in Asian cultures, our age is totally acceptable, and the 3 TCM specialist I have seen never bat an eyelash (I was moving, so was in between 2 cities, hence the 3 different Dr, hope I don't sound too freakish)? They just all, independently said the exact same thing, that my energy was too low, especially in my kidneys, meaning my body cannot hold onto a pregnancy! They told me upfront that my last 2 CPs would not be able to stick and only right before this one said my body has been getting better. I was taking Chinese Herbs and was getting acupuncture for several months (and still do).


Please please do look into alternatives! You already know your body is able to carry a pregnancy to term, so you have a huge advantage. 
There are some really cool books out there, one being 'Inconceivable' by Julia Indichova. 

Hugs


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone x I'm working late all week which is awful so only getting to check in now . 
I'm sending a big hug to everyone as its tough for you all at the moment in different ways none the least Becks . 

Kim and T I really really hope you guys enjoy every second of your pregnancies , as Becks said you both have been through SO SO much and such tough journeys to get here . You both deserve this . REJOICE in the fact your pregnant :) BECKS is truley happy for you guys , just sad for herself right now :( I'm sad for her too but that's ok . I know she is not ok right now but in time will be :hugs:

I for one would like you ALL to stick around . In sickness and in health , good times and in bad ( or is that marriage ? ) I have every faith that Beck's will get her sticky beanie too in the not so distant future . I do understand Beck's you needing to take some time out , its raw right now and must be like salt in a wound :( I'm here for PM from whoever , well all I'm doing is WAITING anyhow so it will help me kill time :haha: 

But I also do want to share in your journeys :) it gives us all hope :)


----------



## Alien73

In sickness and in health , good times and in bad It is, lol!

All I hope is that we all continue fighting for our rainbows. At our age, reality is that we probably can no longer sit around, wait for the big O day, hope to fall pregnant and carry to term without complications, but have to support our bodies in various ways to do so. Yes, there are a lucky few for whom this works but...think of it this way: Very few centuries ago we would have reached the end of our overall estimated lifespan before 40 (sounds lovely, doesn't it ;)) and here we are trying for babies today! Sorry if I sound like a total weirdo, but I truly believe that it IS a fight to get our rainbow. Yes, one thing is egg quality as we have a limited supply, but there is plenty to read on this on the web and many dr are positive you can influence this. But if you look at your overall body, some changes naturally occur with age, which can influence your chances to become and stay pregnant even with great egg quality: 
some become estrogen or progesterone deficient, some develop thyroid issues (if they haven't been around and simply not treated, which is unfortunately a big issue) and some have or develop blood circulation issues. All of these can be easily fixed but it is up to each one of us to listen to our bodies to fix them first. Chances are a 20-year old won't have some of the age related challenges and fall and stay pregnant with an ok egg. But we at over 40 will very likely loose this egg as the rest of our body cannot sustain the pregnancy even if the egg itself was ok.


----------



## crysshae

This little guy is proof rainbows do exist, just like Caitlin, Brooklyn, and Sean. 

Kim - I agree about egg quality and hormones. Along with lots of prayer I used OvaBoost and Vitex when trying for this beautiful boy. 

Sayer Brecht arrived at 3:56 pm on 2/12, weighing 7 lb 10 oz and measuring 21 inches long. We are all so in love with him!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Crystal he is absolutely beautiful!!!! Congratulations.. how are you both doing??? give him a kiss off his Aunts here in BnB xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry !!! I knew you had gone quiet . CONGRATULATIONS :) just look at him !!!!! Wow !!!! 
He is beautiful ! Welcome to the world Sayer Brecht :) 

How is mammy doing ??? How was your birth experience ?? Another one to add to our list 8 rainbows now wow !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and Kim I agree with you , no doubt my thyroid was what was preventing me from falling pg in the last 6 months . The year before I fell pg twice in 6 months so thinking its not my eggs .


----------



## Serenjay

I just agree with everyone as we are all old wise and great :D


----------



## josie1234

Wow amazing Crystal. He is beautiful. Looking forward to hearing your birth story. 

Very interesting Kim and yes very true.

Becks thinking of you hun. Big hugs and totally understand that you need a break from this thread but you know we are here when you are ready. Xxx

I am doing ok. Tablets seem to be working as no tears/moods. Doctors appointment today as he wants to see how I am. My work and stress have reduced since giving up working at the other gym. I still have bits to keep me going but will look at alternatives venues for personal training to get more money coming in. Mum sister and niece are coming down sun - thurs and we are off to London and seeing a show which will be nice. Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## Alien73

Cry!!! CONGRATS:happydance::happydance: Welcome Sayer! Soooo happy for you, hope all went well, enjoy your little rainbow, big hugs:hugs:


----------



## Alien73

Serenjay said:


> I just agree with everyone as we are all old wise and great :D

:haha:
Lol, there has to be SOME advantage, right ;)?!


----------



## tillyttc

Xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Jo im so glad you're feeling better...

Kim yup I can call us old as I am one of you all haha!

Crystal I forgot to add his name is beautiful xx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks everyone. We're doing well. He had a bit of jaundice but that's clearing as he started eating more so we should go home today.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Hope you are now home Crystal. 

Still thinking of you Becks xx

How is everyone, hope you are having a good weekend. I have been awake hours, DS passed me his cold. He now has an ear infection. OH comes home later tonight and my mum sister and niece arriving for a few days this afternoon. I have booked flights to Australia 2-18 apr to visit our friends. I am so excited. Have a good day xxx


----------



## Alien73

Oh, exciting! I loooooove traveling. Where in Australia are you headed to? Enjoy the family visit in the meantime!


----------



## Serenjay

Im so glad your both doing well Crystal xx

Jo I am so jealous of your trip to Oz.. lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Crystal I just had to come back for a min congratulate you, well done, I'm so so happy for you!!!! Xxxx Thanks for all your thoughts ladies xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Sending you hugs Becks :hugs: x


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Becks. I hope you're healing in every way. :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

Crystal I think you need to alter your ticker now :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Crystal how are you ? Any more photos of your adorable bundle ??? And sparkle how is it going ? 

How are he doing T and Kim ? How are the symptoms ? Hope your both not feeling too tired or sick . When's next scans , bloods etc ?? 

Jo oz how exciting !! And it will be here before you know it !! I lived there for a year in 1999 . The flights are a killer but so worth it ! Is this your first time or have you been before ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh sorry Becks says to say hi to everyone and sends her love to you all x


----------



## Alien73

Yes, we want more baby pics!:brat:

Thanks, I am doing ok, not many symptoms though...I am taking Chinese medicine and sticking to a mostly paleo diet, so I hope it is because of that.I do have some nausea from time to time but I am using fresh ginger in hot water with a squeeze of lemon and that helps pretty much immediately. In my previous pregnancies and subsequent miscarriages, I never had really obvious signs, so I don't know.

I am 7w3d today, my m/mc showed LO stopped growing at 7w2d, so I am very torn between getting another scan asap to check if all is well, or just keep calm and wait and see. I am not sure all these scans are harmless to be honest, there seems to be evidence that ultrasounds and especially dopplers can be harmful if used excessively, and I already had 2 this pregnancy, one to rule out ectopic at 5w2d and one to check if it is a viable pregnancy at 6w5d. But obviously, with a previous m/mc, it is difficult to just trust all is well.Maybe i"ll ask the Dr to do a very quick one? 


Additional blood tests for thyroid, vitamin levels etc and Intralipid IV booked for tomorrow.

Staying positive, I even got a ticker! My first one ever ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh I didn't know scan were harmful ! I had one every appointment , they don't use Dopplers just scans . Now they were v brief . Sean turned out just fine :)


----------



## Alien73

Yeah, maybe I am just paranoid, lol-but there is talk that nothing proves that it is safe, so I would imagine there is a small risk&#8230;? I would imagine a limited amount of ultrasounds per pregnancy being safe, as US have been around for so long by now, but I do wonder about the dopplers. 

Maybe I am just trying to psychologically compensate for all the meds I am supposed to take this pregnancy ;)


----------



## Serenjay

Hiya

I had scans every 3 days from 6 weeks to 19 weeks pregnant with my middle daughter as it was a threatened mc and I was in hospital on bedrest.. she is all fine :D

I am off for a scan at 8.05pm tonight as I have just freaked out since going to the birthing centre.... I don't know I just have a feeling.. even though I am wearing sea bands and feeling so ill and having to nibble non stop to stop the nausea.. I just wanted to get it checked out.. its an hours drive there but only £40 for the scan so it's worth it..plus it's by the sea so we can go for a wander afterwards if all is well. I get pics too!! FX Baba is well and I can show off a piccie :) x


----------



## Alien73

SJ, I am so crossing everything for your scan:hugs: 
Hope you get a nice picture this time!


----------



## Serenjay

I have found a love.... Ice cold milk and weetabix.. nomnomnom

hoping it helps with my severe constipation :(


----------



## tillyttc

xxx


----------



## crysshae

I've seen that info about scans too but I had several with Sayer, some very short, others a bit longer. 

Good luck with your scan T. 

Here's a cute picture from today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Serenjay

Hi all, well here we are... Tadaaa!! HB was strong and fast..they don't measure the HB.. we just heard it ..still measuring on schedule :D Thanks all for the thoughts.. I was more scared today than last week! xx
 



Attached Files:







SCAN1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11









SCAN2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tillyttc

Ahhhh cry he's gorgeous ! Hope you are both well xxx
T fab pickies always a relief to see LO on screen if only they knew how much they are already loved lol xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh wow !!! A tiny perfect baby !!! That's a super picture !!! Just home from a crappy day at work and the perfect news to end the day with . I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry how handsome is he !!!! Gosh he is breathtaking !!! Enjoy him ...... Every second ......


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Crystal he is so gorgeous!!! xx

Tilly it's just so surreal.. I keep looking at the pic :D x

yes Regina this one seems to be doing so well.. I saw the little fluttering HB as soon as she got onto the baby.. so straight away I could see it was still healthy.. then she put the sound on and it filled the room... eek!! x

I hope your day is better now you're home and relaxing.. I hate bad days in work.. there are more bad days than good days there..

I have gained over a stone since I joined there in November.. I need to get my BMI down.. has anyone done slimming world whilst pregnant? x


----------



## tillyttc

Xxx


----------



## Alien73

Cry, what a handsome little guy :)

Yayyy SJ, so happy for you that all is well, you must be so relieved!


----------



## Serenjay

Tilly it's great when they sleep all night and wake so happy :D x

Kim it was so frightening... I thought it was so busy there, I mean around 7 families waiting and some had more than 4 people with them and one person doing the scan (complications with family had her running late) so I thought what will I do if its not a good scan? I have to walk past all these people and the pay after bad news.. I started working myself up... felt like I wanted to vomit.. then I was about to call it a day when they called me in.. I was shaking... the sound was amazing! still don't seem real... just hope Baba is still doing well when I see him/her Monday

I got speaking to 2 couples there.. one was a young girl(18) a traveller.. she has 1 baby already and one on way.. I asked how far gone she said I dont know..its moving.. they wanted a boy..I said what if you have 11 girls...she said we will keep trying.. they already had a girl.. I said you dont know how far you are? no she said..(unlike us to the day) well they went in..few mins later walked out.. she put her head down filled up saying.. "a Girl" very upset.. and he was just glaring looking straight ahead...not happy..

Another couple in 30's do not know how far they were gone.. I didnt find out as I went in first.. but she was estimating 8 weeks approx..they were going to see how far gone they were.. 

I just can't imagine now not knowing...

I came out beaming obviously.. happy with my sticky bean no matter if it's a girl or boy x


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh the different lives we all lead !!! I remember thinking at my 20 week scan that if he only had one leg it wouldn't dampend my pure joy , the love I felt even at that stage for him was overwhelming !!!


----------



## tillyttc

X


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful scan T!!!


----------



## Alien73

I can imagine SJ, I am so happy it went well! No comment about the couple that was disappointed about having a girl, I would probably have a hard time not wanting to punch someone that ungrateful. Especially not right now, my tolerance span for annoying people has lessened considerably when pregnant &#55357;&#56833;

I am absolutely fine with girl or boy too, but for the moment I have a hunch it is a girl, no idea why.


----------



## Serenjay

I have no idea what mine will be.. to be honest I find it hard to think there is a baby inside me growing..lol

[email protected] her.. Know exactly what you mean.. it flipped my stomach to see their reactions.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) gosh its all gone quiet !!! Don't everyone leave me on my own :( lol


----------



## Serenjay

Hi Regina.. how are you doing? how are you feeling?


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina yes gone quiet on here. How is everyone? Had a great time at the show in London. Oh and I bumped into Gok Wan. I was so chuffed lol 

T- how are you feeling?
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1424246523558.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serenjay

Thats a lovely photo Jo.. so nice to bump into him.. did you get a pic? lol

I am so ill. Had to take a day off work yesterday the MS is so bad.. can't believe I am 8 weeks today.. I have another Scan 9am monday with EPAU.

Im wearing sea bands and trying lots of ginger and lemon things and giving in and trying medication. Dr gave me Maxalon yesterday but I felt it done nothing so I have not taken it today. I am really weak and not left the house since Thursday morning. I sound down.. I am a bit.. im not ungrateful I just feel so tired and sick. xx


----------



## Alien73

Hi Ladies

Ok, I didn't see that one coming, which is a bit ironic given my history I guess, but the baby no longer had a heartbeat at today's ultrasound, which should have been 8w1d or 2. It has stopped around 7w2d. Again. Same day as my previous m/mc. I am baffled and not really sure what to think or even what to feel at this point.

Now what is confusing is that the sac itself measured ok at the scan at 6w5d, but today the sac was under 6 weeks, I didn't even know how this would be possible. Not that it matters now anyway.

Dr did ask me to come in for a repeat scan over the next days to check again, but today's US was obvious, I could tell from the second it was up on the screen. :(


----------



## josie1234

Oh kim I am so sorry hun. Big hugs. This news gave me the awful sinking feeling. I hope you get some answers. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alien73

Thanks Jo. I am not sure yet if I want the baby to be tested. Given that I was on all possible medication for recurrent miscarriages, from steroids to blood thinners and Intralipis IVs, should the baby be chromosomically normal, I would probably not dare to ever try again as nothing seems to work. 

I guess I prefer to go with the Dr best guess of the baby having a chromosome issue as it leaves me with a 'maybe' possibility further down the road. I will give it a couple of days to decide on a D&C or miscarrying naturally


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh gosh Kim I'm so sad to read your update . I hope your doing ok , you must be devastated . I was sure this was your sticky beanie :( you must be in shock right now . I am thinking about you and am here to hold your hand through this xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Oh kim that was not something I expected to see when I popped in here.. I am so upset for you :hugs: I am so sorry sweetheart xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Kim. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

So sorry Kim -BIG hugs:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Serenjay

Just quickly popping in to say scan went well.. baba measuring 8+3 and strong. next scan at 12 weeks..

I on the other hand I am really ill, they said I need to sip tiny amounts every 10 mins and nibble tiny amounts every 30 mins and if I get worse to ring my gp as I will need to go in... can't keep nothing down. im going to sleep now.. my day off vomiting and sleeping..I will have to book this week off sick xx


----------



## Alien73

SJ, I am so relieved, congratulations, hope you feel better soon. Apparently acupuncture can really help for severe morning sickness, maybe you can give it a try? 

Thanks again to all of you. I have already started bleeding, which is better than the 3.5 weeks wait after my last m/mc, it happened so fast that I didn't have time to decide/book a D&C, but I am checking on getting genetic testing after all. If the baby was chromosomally abnormal or the result is 'inconclusive', I might give it another try; if it comes back as normal, I doubt I will reconsider trying again.


----------



## Serenjay

Kim :hugs: xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

T so happy your scan went well and buns even measuring a day ahead :) feeling uck is no fun but worth the end result . Hang in there :) have you tried ice lollys ? Or freezing cold water it was the only that helped me . Oh bu then I found curry noodles , the only thing I could stomach for 31 weeks !!! Lol


Kim :hugs: I'm sorry your going through a loss again , I really feel for you :cry:
Maybe now isn't a good time to make any final decisions . Your grieving , be kind to yourself xxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

I cant even sip on ice cubes.. I have been unable to take my aspirin today and I am so worried.. I am so ill girls x


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh no I had a friend like that on both her pregnancies . She could keep nothing down for 16 weeks . Ended up on a drip both times . Its sounds awful . I just had normal ms and that was bad enough . She used to wake up to puke at night . Was told to try sip water even if it comes back up . You should go back to the doc if your feeling that unwell , dehydration will only make you feel worse . Maybe you need to be put on fluids ? The good news is it doesn't effect baby one little bit just the mammies feel awful :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh your scan had LO grown ???


----------



## Serenjay

Baby is 2cm... and measuring 8weeks 3 days.. a day ahead.. Im waiting for a call back off Dr.. I've not had a wee since 1pm.. and no urge too.. im so weak im scared I cant take my aspirin xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Can they give you an injection of it ? Have you tried taking it ?


----------



## Serenjay

Aspirin taken before ms was bad last week on an empty stomach was painful on the lining enough. I used to take strong anti inflammatory and it weakened my stomach lining.. so I darnt take it on an already bleeding stomach from vomiting xx


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls. Im in hospital on a drip. Diagnosed with that severe ms. Took forever to see a gp. He sent me straight in. Feel more hydrated but still feel so ill and sick. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, we're back from our skiing and have been catching up.

T - so glad all is well with baby, but sorry you are so ill, you're in the best place. Put your feet up and let them run around after you and look after you until you feel better.

Crystal - congratulations he is gorgeous.

Kim - so sorry to read your sad news, look after yourself xx

Regina - belated 1st birthday wishes to Sean.

Jo - wow Australia, something to look forward to. We went for our honeymoon back in 1997!

Becks - hope you are ok

Skiing went very well and today we have booked again for next year in the same place!


----------



## Serenjay

Oh I have never been skiing im a person that loves heat not cold :)

I just got home. I was on a drip till 7am. they took wee samples until the ketones had all gone and then I had to eat breakfast and lunch and keep it down before I was discharged. So im home now cuddled up on sofa. I have been given Ondansetron and Cylizine with rantitadine. They said nothing will stop what I have but it can hopefully be eased.. but if I get back into a cycle of vomiting and not keeping fluids down to see my gp as I may need to go back in.. FX it eases xx


----------



## Left wonderin

How you feeling now ?? Hope it doesn't last too long for you . But hate to say it but it is a positive sign too !! ;) ( don't hate me lol )


----------



## Serenjay

Girls im so ill :cry: I don't know how much more of this I can cope with..I feel so sick and gagging non stop and started bringing up occasional water again and cant even nibble a digestive.. I look 40 yrs older..my hair is greasy..my skin is bone dry and flaking and I cant stop crying.. I can't cope with this anymore. :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh sounds awful . Hang in there it won't last forever although I bet it feels like it !!! Maybe you need to go back to the doc ? And back on a drip? At least you will fell a tad better . Did you have this sickness with your other pg ? Sounds like you have it bad :(


----------



## Left wonderin

https://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/your_pregnancy/hyperemesis_gravidarum.html


----------



## Left wonderin

Kim how are you doing ?? I hope your looking after yourself :hugs: its a very tough time xxxx ill be thinking of you 

Dance welcome back :) your holiday sounded wonderful and no better reccomendation than advance booking for next year !!! :haha: we didn't go in the end , weather was rainy , Sean was sick so we thought we will wait . He is at that age also he is crawling , not yet walking not happy except on the floor ! We were in a hotel room so our holiday would have consisted of me , DH and Sean in a room for 7 days :haha: not the best timing ! We're waiting till he is up on his feet :)


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Regina.. aww this weather has been dreadful..but it would be a lot better when he is walking and weather brightens up so you can go out and about :D where will you be going? x

I went to see my consultant today.. the Hematologist consultant said I HAD to take aspirin daily for this pregnancy to last..(when my consultant asked him to go over my bloods last year) but the letter I had was advised..so I wasn't worrying so much that I needed it to be 100% 24 hours whilst I was so sick but obviously I knew I needed it. but I mentioned the HG and that there was 2 days I was unable to take aspirin and she frowned.. I said could that be a problem? yes she replied.. after 12 weeks we don't think it would be as worrying.. so now I have to have another scan Tuesday 11.15am. They won't scan within 7 days of a scan and the earliest was Tuesday.. so now im so worried :( 

im still really ill and counting the mins till I can take the next dose of sickness meds xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh T on top of feeling so sick , you poor thing :( maybe she could have shown a little compassion !!!!!!! What did she suggest if you are so sick you can't keep it down ???? 
I'm sure everything is just fine try not worry xxxxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Left wonderin said:


> Oh T on top of feeling so sick , you poor thing :( maybe she could have shown a little compassion !!!!!!! What did she suggest if you are so sick you can't keep it down ????
> I'm sure everything is just fine try not worry xxxxxxx

Im not to allow myself to go that far again.. if I can keep water down and tiny snacks ok.. if I cant keep any food down for more than 24 hours and only water not to leave it more than 24 hours but if after 6 hours no water no food then I have to see gp to be readmitted. she said I may be admitted a few times during the 1st trimester but they need me hydrated and able to take meds so if it takes admissions then thats what happens.

I just feel so angry towards Out of hours GP service it took 6 hours from my call before I saw a Dr then another 2 hours until I was in hospital on a drip... the GP apologised and said he was disgusted that I had rang so early and not seen until so late(because they had no gp's until 12.45am) and he would be making a complaint about the service. He said next time if after an hour I dont get a call ring back or go straight to A&E..


----------



## Left wonderin

Well at least you now have a POA should you need it again . Sorry I've forgotten did you get this before in any of your pregnancies ? I know my friend ended up in hospital a good few times in the first 16 weeks . I guess it better than feeling so ill and dehydrated .


----------



## Serenjay

Im dreading the pills wearing off.. my son has lived on Dominos and mcdonalds!! he loves it.. I cant even stand food cooking.. im so hoping it wears off soon.. I want to enjoy my pregnancy :( x


----------



## Left wonderin

And you will !!!! I promise :)until then let your son enjoy this time lol..


----------



## Serenjay

LOL!! thanks hun xx


----------



## Left wonderin

I don't think I could cook until about 22 weeks . Just the thoughts of the smell of it !!! Lol poor oh if he cooked and I came home from work I'd be like " OMG did you cook ???,,, uck as in how could you lol....


----------



## Serenjay

I know its awful.. i made soup and had to open patio doors... quickly cooled it and packed away.. 

I have the most intense pressure in my uterus.. really intense last 30 mins


----------



## Left wonderin

Prob everything stretching , there is ALOT going on in there you know ;)lol
How are you feeling today ? Any better ? 
Kim how are you ? Do you know when you will get the results back from the hospital ? 
Lisa how is life after holidays ? I always hate coming back at first !! Did it through Caitlin out of her routine at all ? Forgot to ask how she coped with the plane ? 
Jo any sign of missing AF ? Did you go back to the doctor yet ? How are you doing ? 

Anyone I missed sorry ! I've got a brain like a sieve !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh !!! How could I forget our two new mums :) sparkle and cry :) how are you both doing and your LO ??? I'd love love some new baby pics :) xxxxxxxx

Remember to enjoy every second of them it goes so quickly !


----------



## Serenjay

it would be great to see the baby photos girls x

I have been able to keep some water down and medications but only managed weetabix today I was sleeping and started vomiting.. turned out my sickness meds had worn off.. its tough... this is my last!!

how are you doing? whats happening with cycles and meds? x


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, so sorry I haven't been posting on here lately but I have been stalking every day keeping up with your news. 

T - I really hope that the sickness doesn't last through the whole pregnancy. Bless you. Hopefully the doctors are keeping an eye on you.

How are the new mums - hope you and LO's are doing well and yes would be good to see some pics.

Lisa - sounds like it was nice to get away, I was also wondering how Caitlin got on and whether it was as stressful travelling as you imagined.

Regina - how are you? No sign of AF, I went to the doctors again but it was mainly to see if I was having any side effects from the anti-depressants which I am not, just a bit tired. 

I was doing okay but a bit of shock yesterday which has really thrown me back. I found my dog dead on the kitchen floor yesterday morning. He was a bit poorly on the night, vomiting and pooing a bit more than normal and breathing heavy, he seemed to calm down a bit so I thought, I will see how he is in the morning and take him to the vets if he is still poorly. Woke up and the first thing I do is go downstairs to get him and he comes up the stairs to wake my son up. He was laid out, dead. I am absolutely devastated and can't stop crying. It is such a shock and he was such a big part of the family. He was a border collie and we had him 5 years from an animal shelter, such a character, so loving. He did have arthritis so we couldn't take him for big long walks but I am so sad. I am crying as I am typing this. I miss him so much. Luckily my hubby was home, otherwise I wouldn't know what I would have done. I keep expecting him to jump off the settee when I go in the house. I am gutted. Hubby has gone back today. 

I suppose it is fortunate that it was quick and he wasn't suffering too much but he was such a big part of the family.


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

I am trying to upload a picture from Reid's newborn photo shoot but I am not sure I am going to be successful! We are doing well. He is growing fast! He is getting better at breastfeeding which makes me happy. I am still reading and keeping up with everyone. Hang in there T...it is all worth it! Congrats Crystal!!!!!! 

I'll keep trying if the photo doesn't upload. 

Hugs to you all!
 



Attached Files:







141015389.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sparkle125

OK...now you are all in trouble, because I figured out how to upload photos! Here are some more!
 



Attached Files:







141014430.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









141015823.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8









141018475.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dancareoi

Sparkle125 said:


> OK...now you are all in trouble, because I figured out how to upload photos! Here are some more!


Beautiful xx. Keep posting!


----------



## garfie

Wonderful pics - I agree keep them coming - still stalking ladies :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Beautiful photos


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah my ladies are back :hugs: 

Sparkle how amazing is he !!!! :cloud9::cloud9: oooh I could just eat him !!! And I'm already broody !!! That has not helped !!! Lol.......

Jo :hugs: I'm so so sorry to read about your loss. I can totally empathise . I'm dog crazy, have always had them , right now I've two border collies and a lab . We did have a rottie too but sadly had to have him put to sleep before Christmas . Its tough . They are so much a part of the family and to loose one in any circumstance is so hard . You must be devastated :shrug: and for it to be so sudden :cry: . Make sure and take good care of yourself , it takes time but you will be ok and he will always be in your heart xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Regina thank you. Hope you are ok. 
Yes they are like a member of the family. I know it will get easier just finding it so hard.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Jo hope you got some sleep xxx


----------



## josie1234

I did thank you. Had a strange dream that me and hubby were sat on settee and we heard Rovers paws tip tapping on hall floor from the kitchen and he walked into front room. It was so realistic. Me and hubby looked at each other as if to say what is going on. But it brought calm as if to let us know he was ok and still around. Very odd.


----------



## Serenjay

Sparkle those photos are beautiful.. How happy do you look cuddling him. Adorable xxx

Jo I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. Xxx

Afm I've just arrived back in hospital back on drip. Not eaten since yesterday morning and hardly keeping water down. Vomiting non stop. Xx


----------



## josie1234

Thank you T. House seems so empty.

I really hope that you are ok. But you are in the best place to be looked after. Take care of yourself hun. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Jo. X 

Wasn't the best idea to only have a pink bra and white Jim jam top. Lol
 



Attached Files:







1425141190407511360819.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Left wonderin

Hehehe T looks like you haven't lost your sense of humour !!! Lol.....you look fab !!! Do you feel better on the drip ? Have you managed to take your aspirin ? You poor thing hopefully this phase won't last too long xxx anyone interesting to look at on your ward ??? I loved people watching lol


----------



## dancareoi

T - big hugs, hope you feel better soon. I loved being in hospital when pregnant, every one looks after you so well and it's so comforting to be there and know someone is checking on baby too.


----------



## josie1234

Hi T, love the pink bra! I hope that you are feeling better. You are in the best place to be looked after.

How is everyone else? More baby pics? Hope you all have a good week. Becks - how are you hun. Xxx

Lisa how is Caitlin? I bet getting bigger and growing up so quick.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo do you think your AF will return soon ? Any feelings about it ?


----------



## josie1234

Speak of the devil Regina. Had cramps earlier today and now backache. Here she is. Finally


----------



## Alien73

Hi Ladies, just a quick check in, sorry to read about your dog Jo :( Hope you are feeling better, I know how sad you must be.

T, good they have a close eye on you. Are you home now?

Yes, def time for some more baby pics!

Afm, doing ok. So far the miscarriage has been manageable, hardly any physical pain, but weirdly also hardly any bleeding. I had genetic testing done on the baby and already got the results; a little girl (as I thought) with Turner syndrome. Bittersweet, as in a way I am happy it was a genetic reason so there is a chance the treatment with all the stuff I have been taking might work next time around, but also so sad to know it was a little girl ....


----------



## Left wonderin

Kim :hugs: I'm sorry about you little pink :cry: are you going to name her ? I know it doesn't make it any easier loosing her but I'm sure its a small comfort to know there was a reason for why she didn't make it . She will be with you always xxxxxx 

Jo that is hilarious , I am sure there is some relief ( physical ) with her turning up ! No Menopause for you yet ! Hope your doing ok after your loss xxx its hard but hold on the the memories xxx

AFM was at the hospital today just to get my bloods taken , appointment next Monday . Its not about my fertility but I'm hoping for the green light or at least a ball park of a time frame ! I think oh has gone cold on the idea again so may need to start operation " warm him up again " soon :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Kim, sorry about your little pink angel xx

Caitlin will be 18 months old tomorrow, and although it saddens me, have made the decision to stop breast feeding after tomorrow.

She only has it when she gets up in a morning and if I'm honest it's more for me than her. 

It will be the last time I'll breast feed a baby, another chapter over.:cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Lisa its all emotional isn't it ? Its such a journey !!! Every milestone breaks my heart a little . But as my mother keeps telling me every time I get melancholy think of all the amazing times you have ahead of you watching them grow ! Think of all the FIRSTS not the LASTS . I hate to say it but sometimes she makes sense lol......

Enjoy your morning feed , make an extra special memory xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

T HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY ! are you still in hospital ? You have a scan tommrow right ?


----------



## josie1234

Aw Lisa yes so emotional for you but I agree with the 'first' and not the 'lasts'. You still have so much to look forward to hun. 

T - how are you doing? Hope you are ok?

Regina - I think men just don't focus on things as much as us. I am sure you can warm him up lol.

Thanks Kim, yes so sad about Rover but at least it was quick. It is like losing a member of the family. Morning and night tomes are hard as we had a routine. Also I keep expecting him to get off the settee to welcome us when we come in. I have bought a nice thank you card to send to the animal shelter to thank them for a great dog, will send some photos too.


----------



## Serenjay

Hiya all xxx

Kim :hugs: xx dont know what else to say hunny.. but I have been thinking of you and Becks xx

Hi girls thanks for the thoughts.. 4 days in pink bra and 3 white tops!! lol OH wouldn't go get me a new bra(boobs grown).

Anyway I have been home an hour, im re hydrated but still vomiting a few times a day and unable to eat proper food. They have given me some prescription protein drinks but they are so disgusting so OH is in Tesco getting me a tin of vanilla slim fast (packed with protein and vitamins) I have always loved the taste of that blended with ice cubes... and I am going to try some complan drinks too not sure of those tastes.. I need to get some nutrients into me.

Scan was 11.15am and I was nervous as you all know... as I was scared about the 2 days no aspirin.. well they had a brand new scanning machine at the EPAU and it was great.. as soon as she put scan on me Baba was there with Heart beating away and she said "There's the face..." OMG!!! in a week it has a face arms and legs and it was DANCING!!! I just stared at the screen...she done her measuring and still measuring a day more so measuring 9+4.. she done a side view and Baba was disco dancing arms n legs moving about... then I broke down.. cried like a baby.. then vomited into my bowl. I got back to my bed and the women had seen I had been crying they looked too scared to ask.. I said its perfect.. im just emotional.. I left later on this afternoon as I am re hydrated I just got to try and keep some fluids down..

Work are still making me call in every day!!! Stressing me out. Got a 7 day sick note off ward Dr.

Anyways I am just about to be sick again so I am going to pop off here for a while (I also have vertigo hence not been online the screen makes me giddy)

Want to send you all a MASSIVE :hugs: back when feeling better xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

T you description of your scan just made me cry !!! A happy cry :) I'm so happy for you . After such a hard journey its your time . I bet your happy to be home to your own bed :) 
Any scan photos ??? 

Jo that is such a lovely idea with the card and pics I'm sure they will appreciate it . Have you always had dogs ? We have even as a child . Don't ever think I've never had one or two plus the strays I would always find ans bring home ;) when my last dog died I was so heart broken I thought I'd never get another . A friend said something very inspiring and asked which Bruno my dog would prefer , me alone and sad or to give a gift of a new wonderful life to a poor dog who was down on his/ her luck .. So I have now ended up with 3 !! Two collies and a lab all rescues and wonderful . Bruno sure gave a gift xx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks for your words Regina, think of the firsts not the lasts, that is helping me.

No feed this morning and Caitlin didnt miss it at all. The time is right to stop as it can't go on forever. Must think firsts not lasts.

BF is a lovely way of being close to your little one, however, she now gives such lovely hugs, that's a lovely way of being close to her.

How are you today T?


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Lisa thank my mum hehehehehe .... Was actually thinking about it ! There are SO MANY firsts in the future :) I think we could miss the joy in some of them by focusing on what is past and regretting the lasts . 

Hi everyone, I really don't want to go to work today :( uck xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still here - just waiting to see what my body wants to throw at me this cycle - last cycle was over 50 days long and no ovulation:cry: this is quite a few that are behaving this way. The dr is reluctant to investigate and is putting it down to my age:wacko:

Lisa - Wow you have done so well with the breast feeding and Regina is right you have a lot of FIRSTS to look forward to (heck I still hear a lot of firsts from my boys - stuff a mother should never hear :haha:). Glad you also enjoyed your hols (late I know) but you know me more a stalker than a talker! (not in real life though - haha just realised how bad that looked)

Regina - I hope your blood test gives you the green light - it's awful having to wait and I'm sure you can warm your hubby up.:winkwink: Last cycle typically I had no problems with hubby - I think it's because we have had the conversation and I told him what the dr said "enjoy life enjoy your hubby!" because my age is against me - does she think I haven't worked that one out yet?:haha:

Josie - So sorry to hear about your dog - we have two elderly dogs and although they have their own room (we lived in a caravan a few years ago whilst waiting for this house) so they became out door dogs - and as they are old they smell (not the smell you want when showing people around) but still we allow them in the house every few days and still one of them have an accident :blush: we are still not looking to the days when I don't have to clean up after them, although we all know the spaniel especially is on borrowed time. They are very much a part of the family and even the cat tries to play with the eldest spaniel - the collie is not tolerant of the cat at all - so imagine it when the cat slips in - it's like a cartoon he pulls on his brakes when he sees the collie and quick action from us saves the collie chasing the cat!!!!!:haha:

Kim - I m so sorry to hear your news - I also had a baby boy who had a chromosome defect - it was a very hard time as you just come to accept (is that the word) you have miscarried and then you find out the baby would have had a problem. Then the sensible part of you (again maybe I'm not putting this very well) I don't mean to upset you - the sensible part of you thinks wow what if the baby would have lived how would we have coped, what would have happened and then the guilt sets in - OMG how could I even think like this - I've lost my baby (perfect in my eyes) and you seem to go around in circles - feeling guilty as well as dealing with your loss. I guess I should stop my rambling and just send a BIG hug instead:hugs:

T - I've never suffered with sickness with the boys - so I hope this is soon over for you and you start to feel better. Just an idea what about having smoothies? - maybe that will help replace some of the goodness you are losing and if you can stomach it what about green smoothies? :hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies, as I said I feel like I am coming to the end of my journey very rapidly now - some days are easier than others and now I just wish my body would play ball and just give me a glimmer of hope:growlmad: maybe this month after all it's no good me getting his soldiers lined up if the golden eggy doesn't put in an appearance:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dancareoi

Fiona, sorry your body's messing you about.

Mine is too, so advice is needed.

For the last 3/4 months I've been taking vitamin b complex to try and increase my LP as my cycles are so short. I stopped taking it last week when my AF started.(as they werent actually making any difference and I know long term use can damage your nerves!)

I am now on CD9 and still bleeding (sorry if tmi) I'm thinking that maybe stopping the vitamin B is playing a part. Has anyone encountered this before.

Two days now without bf and feeling quite sad, very tempted to start again before its too late! Am actually hoping that finally stopping bf may help my cycles lengthen a bit.


----------



## Serenjay

Hi girls... having trouble with screen as I now have vertigo to go with HG... xxx

Just want you to know I will catch up soon xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance full on bleeding or spotting ??


----------



## dancareoi

Bleeding not spotting


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh could you send some of it my way as I'm barely bleeding at all !! AF 2 days .... So light then zilch ..... Never thought I'd be wishing for my full AF back


----------



## tillyttc

Ladies need your thought on fertility after havin Anna ! Where will I be ? Hubby home this weekend will be the first time we have bd since the day before I had her ! Eeeeek lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Depends, do you want to get PG again!!!!

Well, I couldn't do it, I wasn't ready to stop BF so started again today!


----------



## tillyttc

We have discussed given Anna a sibling close to her age be we know that it's unlikely to happen took us 7 years to have Anna .


----------



## Left wonderin

Tilly your " supposed" to be more fertile right after pregnancy . So ovulation can return quickly !!! If not ttc use protection ;) if easy either way ..... Hehehe see what happens !! Wouldn't bank on the fact it took you 7 years before . With fertility ANYTHING can happen !


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance if your not ready keep going till you are :) you will know when it feels right :)


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly, if you are bf though that could hold things up if you want another, I was 10 months without AF after having Caitlin!


----------



## Serenjay

Aww it is hard giving up BF... its the bond... 

Tilly well get practicing.. like the others said fertility alters and maybe you would get pregnant straight away ;)

Hi all :wave: im alive!!

still rough but managing tiny snacks and water... im 10 weeks!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol T you sound so happy !!! Love the fact your alive lol .....
Not long left in the first tri :) eeeeeeeek


----------



## Serenjay

Im doing well considering I have not been outside(apart from transporting to and from hospital) for over 2 weeks.. im going stir crazy spending my time looking into the bottom of a bowl.. :rofl:


----------



## dancareoi

T - so glad you are still with us! We, 10 weeks already, when's your next scan?

I want to update our first page, we now have 9 rainbows!

I need some info from Tilly, Crystal and Jenn, to save me searching through loads of pages!

- Date and weight of rainbow
- Crystal, your rainbow's name
- your ages at delivery

T - I need your age and due date.


----------



## Serenjay

I am supposed to have a 12 week scan but not had appointment yet.. the midwife has been usless and my paperwork went AWOL from the birthing centre where I booked in. I will ring monday and find out what is happening.

Im now put a day ahead more by 2 scans so I am due Oct 2nd :D I am 42 (sounds surreal)

it's great you are updating with more Rainbows.. :D x


----------



## garfie

Lisa - er I think my age needs updating I'm now 43 :haha: of course still ttc:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tillyttc

25/11/14
7lb 10 oz 
My age 41 
Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mine too I'm now 42 lol...... Its like confession !!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and WTT :( but hopefully not for long !!! The waiting bit I mean lol


----------



## tillyttc

Just gone bk in time this thread been going 3 years on the 9th of May oh my ! Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

A
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tillyttc

It's only taken me 12 months to figure out how to post pics lol


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG she is so adorable !!!!!!! Those eyes !!!!!!


----------



## Serenjay

Awww those beautiful eyes!!! :D


----------



## Alien73

Aw Tilly what a cutie pie!!!!

T, so glad all is well! Hang in there just a bit more and you will be in your 2nd trimester! Rooting for you girl!

Yeah, so I am still around, still no real bleeding, so I am wondering if I have actually started a new cycle after the miscarriage although I bled so little; I really thought there was more bleeding to come but I am still waiting, so I am a bit confused. Should start temping again i guess.

Regina, yes, we kind of named her. We were referring to her as 'Nano' in the very early stages (as in Nano, Micro, Mini etc, lol), and now that we found out it was a girl, we named her Nanette (my husband is French, '-ette' designates it to be a female name ;) ). Ok, it is not a proper name but I really like it. 

Garfie, I know what you mean, knowing there was a genetic issue kind of helps. I would probably not try again had there been no finding on what was wrong this time. At least I can somehow assume that the treatment for the other issues might have worked and that there is a chance should I fall pregnant again with the right egg...well in a nutshell, I am still not giving up :wink wink:

Bring it on!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kim I love her name :) its as proper a name as any other :) I'm so glad your not giving up :hugs: ill need a bump buddy ;) lol


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, what a gorgeous photo

kim good to hear that you are not giving up. There is always hope and I am glad that you got answers.

How is everyone else


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Kim :hugs: Such a sweet name for her xx Glad you're not giving up.. FX a perfect combination next time and a healthy baby :)

Ive only been sick around 15 times today.. I have been taking 2 gabapentin a day that is being used with some women on HG.. I was on them originally for chronic pain and was reduced from 7 to 3 a day but I came off them all and the sickness took over... so now im taking 2 a day my sickness has more than halved.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sj that is good news :) hopefully you will start to feel like a new women soon :) it must be somewhat of a relief . 

Girls wish me luck and keep everything crossed that I get the green light today at my appointment :) 

Regina xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Tilly she's beautiful. 

Yes, 3 years, what a lot has happened in that time. When I started this post 3 years ago I was at a very low point in my life. This thread and the wonderful ladies on it have been there for me all through that time. Big hugs and thanks to all you wonderful people xx

Regina, fingers crossed for today

Just seen Becks has posted on another thread that she's pg again, hopefully she'll be back to us soon, so we can support her through this. Sending big hugs Becks.


----------



## Alien73

Oh Regina, crossing my fingers you get the green light!!! 
Lisa, thanks for creating that thread 3 years ago, well, I haven't been on here that long but since I read the whole thing, I feel like I have been through it with you all ;)

SJ, yay for reduced ms, hugs it only gets less from now on!

I have picked up my regimen of supplements that supposedly enhance egg quality; I never used metformin before but am giving it a go alongside Q10 (ubiquinol), DHEA (low dose and as 7-Keto instead if straight DHEA), PQQ, Inositol in combination with Melantonin and a Multi. I am trying to down wheatgrass shots as I just started that prior to falling pregnant in January, could have been a coincidence, but who knows ;). And if course the baby aspirin. 

Now I wish I knew where in my cycle I actually am !


----------



## Serenjay

Left wonderin said:


> Sj that is good news :) hopefully you will start to feel like a new women soon :) it must be somewhat of a relief .
> Girls wish me luck and keep everything crossed that I get the green light today at my appointment :)
> 
> Regina xxx

Ooo how exciting!! I hope you got the green light! xx



dancareoi said:


> Yes, 3 years, what a lot has happened in that time. When I started this post 3 years ago I was at a very low point in my life. This thread and the wonderful ladies on it have been there for me all through that time. Big hugs and thanks to all you wonderful people xx
> 
> 
> Just seen Becks has posted on another thread that she's pg again, hopefully she'll be back to us soon, so we can support her through this. Sending big hugs Becks.

Im glad you made this page too.. I've been here around 14/15 months and it is great! xx

OMG I am so happy for Becks.. she must be scared to death bless her.. Oh I so hope this one sticks around xx



Alien73 said:


> SJ, yay for reduced ms, hugs it only gets less from now on!
> 
> I have picked up my regimen of supplements that supposedly enhance egg quality; I never used metformin before but am giving it a go alongside Q10 (ubiquinol), DHEA (low dose and as 7-Keto instead if straight DHEA), PQQ, Inositol in combination with Melantonin and a Multi. I am trying to down wheatgrass shots as I just started that prior to falling pregnant in January, could have been a coincidence, but who knows ;). And if course the baby aspirin.
> 
> Now I wish I knew where in my cycle I actually am !

I was taking Q10 for 4 months.. they say the egg quality takes 90 days and it helps with that... this baby came from one of those 90 day eggs after Q10 so I think it works :D

I still have HG. I went back to the Dr for new meds, Cinnarzine 2x 3 times a day... im so giddy he diagnosed vertigo too.. so still being sick.. I have found Horlicks tastes nice though.. Oh and my next scan (dating scan) is 26th March 2.30 :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone well no green light yet but still very optimistic . The consultant I went to see must have been a mind reader lol... He was LOVELY and so positive about ttc I wasn't expecting much about ttc at my appointment but he raised it as an issue first as my GP who referred me put it in my referral letter I was anxious to try again . He told me its likley I have Graves' disease and not thyroiditis as I'm still over active even with meds and he would have expected it to flip by now if it was the other . Won't bore you all with the medical stuff so ill get right to the interesting stuff about TTC . He said my levels are going in the right direction but not there yet . I can't ttc on my current medication as it can cause foetal abnormalities . He thinks to give me the best chance at TTC and a BFP , a successful sticky beanie my levels need to be right again . He is keeping me on my current meds for another 6-8 weeks and will see me again . He is keeping a close eye on me usually appointments are 3-6 months apart !!! If levels have stabilised which he is hoping they will by then judging on last 3 blood draws he will swap my meds to one safe to conceive on . 

This is the good bit !! He then said that " when I get pregnant " eeeek I love that man !!! He will keep me on the new meds for the firs tri ( safe for baby ) and switch me to the other med for the second and third tri . I was so concerned with me being an oldie he would just dismiss me but he was so encouraging . 

Even with the bad news of having to wait again.... I felt tons better leaving the appointment : I've to have a scan and stuff between now and my next appointment too . 

So ill be here as a cheerleader for now girls :


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Regina that is good news, not the straight away ttc news but there is a light at the end of the tunnel showing and your getting closer day by day. I wish more Dr's were like this Dr... the more positive they are towards us the more we feel and the less stressed. he is a great Dr :)


----------



## Left wonderin

So tired tonight , Sean up all last night !! Just saying hi and ill post properly tommrow x


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, great stuff, getting there slowly


----------



## garfie

Regina - Good news - so pleased for you, and drs like that are like gold dust!!!!

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

That's great news Regina, nice to have a good doctor who is considerate. 

I really hope Becks has another rainbow. Fingers crossed for her.

Yes Lisa thank you. It has helped me through such a hard time over 2 years ago. And I have met some lovely ladies on here


----------



## crysshae

Regina - Sounds like a great doctor. I hope you'll be trying in no time. 

T - So sorry you're having it so rough but yay for a healthy baby and 10 weeks!

Lisa - I wonder if chaste berry would help with the bleeding since it regulates hormones? I'm glad you went back to breastfeeding since you weren't ready to stop. 

Jo and Fi - Hope you're doing well. 

Tilly - enjoy the time with your hubby. Anna is adorable. 

Kim - I hope those supplements help you get your rainbow. 

Becks - I hope your BFP is your rainbow. 

Jenn - He is so cute!

My little one will be 4 weeks on Thursday. Time goes by way too fast.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serenjay

Thank you Crystal, it is tough but worth it if I get a healthy Baba xx

Aww how Adorable is your mini human.. he is sooooooooooooo cute!!!! xx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you. 

Oh and Lisa, here's my info. 

Sayer Brecht
Feb 12
7 lb 10 oz
I'm 41.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Crystal Sayer is just so cute. A gorgeous baby and where has that time gone?

I am plodding along. Glad that AF came and went, that was one hell of a cycle. Trying to get organised for going to Australia 2 Apr. Think I am going to apply for part time job for during day as 1. Need more money coming in, 2. Getting bored. Not enough to keep me busy but don't want full - time. Got phonecall from vets to say Rovers ashes are ready to collect. Bless him. So sad.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo its sad but feels good to bring them home , Bruno is sitting on our fireplace . Its nice to have him there :) oz is so near now !!! Wow !! Where are you going ? Will you travel around ? Exciting I'm jealous . 

Cry OMG he is a heartbreaker !!!! Time really does fly ... It goes too fast so enjoy every second even the hard bits . 

I'm excited tonight the new series of one born ever min starts on channel 4 at 9 !!! I LOVE IT , get tiddles in my belly lol..... Can't wait ... Seriously I have no life lol....


----------



## josie1234

I keep forgetting that he isn't here and expect him to be there. It's strange. I keep seeing random white feathers so I do believe that is a sign. 

I don't watch that (it would make me get obsessive about ttc again). I don't even temp now. But it's a good feeling not to have it take over my life. We are going to Brisbane and staying with our friends who live there. I think they have got stuff organised for us to do but cos we are only there 16 days, I don't think we are travelling around too much. 

I am so glad that the doctor was nice and gave you hope and a light at the end of the tunnel. Sounds very positive and promising xx


----------



## Serenjay

Australia? I am so jealous lol :)

I just watched one born and cried when the dad was having panic attacks.. bless... x


----------



## Left wonderin

I know I love it so much !!! It will be the highlight of my week for a while lol


----------



## crysshae

Those types of shows make me a blubbering mess. Lol.


----------



## Serenjay

This room is quiet...

Girls my sickness greatly reduced and I got so upset and anxious I went for a private scan this evening. Baby is measuring 11 weeks 4 days and all was perfect.. it was jumping around too

I then got home and sickness was back and I vomited xx
 



Attached Files:







BABY10+6.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josie1234

Hi T lovely scan pic. Hope you are feeling better soon. Big hugs.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Alien73

Oh SJ, I am chuckling at your going for a scan because worrying (understandably) for no longer being sick, and then getting sick as soon as you got home. What a cheeky little one ;)

I am so happy all is well and that you start to feel better and be able to enjoy the pregnancy! 


I went to see my Dr because of pain in my right side, from my ovary down to my leg. Scan showed a follicle full of blood, he isn't worried at all and just did some blood tests to see if it is a leftover corpus luteum from the pregnancy (which it is not given the test results) and it looks more like my body trying to ovulate. Which is confusing as I was still waiting for the actual bleed from the miscarriage as there is no way the bleed I had was 'it', sorry if tmi but I had basically just passed the sac and another small piece of grey tissue, and less blood than a regular period. At the scan before yesterdays, Dr still saw the old lining, so not everything was gone, but yesterday that one had disappeared, without any bleeding and it has been replaced by a new one in line with a new cycle. How weird is that, apparently my body broke down the old tissue and absorbed it without bleeding. Well, I guess on the bright side my body has already started a new cycle, so I am temping and will start doing OPKs on Dr's orders. He clearly said there is no use in waiting until after a 'real' period :wink wink:


----------



## dancareoi

T - wonderfully pic - I remember the numerous scans I had and the nerve racking wait for each one. They said its really good to see an active baby.

Chances are you may start feeling movement soon as its your fourth, I started feeling Caitlin around 12 weeks.

Is this your OH first baby?

Alien, what are you doing on here, you should be:sex:

Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Alien73

Lol, I probably should get started :D Scan showed follicles were still growing, so I probably have a couple of more days to go.....


----------



## Serenjay

Oh kim, thats crazy that your body absorbed the rest, but good news you have had the go ahead.. :) Becky got pregnant straight away as did I with this one after my loss in December so fingers crossed you manage it soon xx

Yes the little critter decided to get me in a fluster... then make me sick..today has been rough with vomiting too.. x

Lisa its an awful time when your due to lose symptoms you also worry its over.. I remember feeling my last son around 13 weeks.. so hopefully wont be long.. plus this one was measuring 11+4 yesterday :D x


----------



## josie1234

Kim that does sound crazy, the body is a strange thing but at least now you have an idea what is happening and get back on track xx

T - how is the sickness today, you still taking the med? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Serenjay

i've only been sick 9 times so far today.. but feel really sick so just on water now.. im still on the meds.. my pay goes down to half pay next week then my contract ends May.. I so needed this job :(

How are you? glad to be on a new cycle? hopefully it will be shorter.. are you on soy or anything?


----------



## Left wonderin

I am wreaked !!! Need an early night !! I stay up till stupid o clock for no reason !!!! Lol...

Nothing exciting here , tv and a beer , and i mean one beer tonight ... I know ... I'm crazy lol...beat that for excitement ;)


----------



## Serenjay

I so fancied a cider shandy the other day... so settled for apple juice and lemonade and a cider ice lolly LOL


----------



## Left wonderin

T sounds wonderful :)


----------



## Serenjay

It was :D im not a drinker but so imagined a hot summers evening in cornwall with a cider.. Mmmmmmm 

Happy Mothers Day to All xxx

I just woke up 12.30pm This little one had me up till 4.45am vomiting. My stomach muscles are so strong now and feel like I have been punched. My son came in room to check on me and bring me water at 3am and I said.. why is this baby trying to kill me.. his reply was.. Well as long as its doing this it means its healthy and thats the main thing.. cheers.. LOL I know what he means but not nice whilst head in a bowl gagging... xx

ps had a card and jimmy choo perfume off bumpy xx


----------



## Serenjay

Girls look what I got off Bump haha x
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









bump2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









bump3.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Alien73

That is so cute SJ!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

How adorable :) oh must be over the moon xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Lol he is not normally the thoughtful kind.. lol.. well not that thoughtful so I was well shocked..


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just wanted to come back and say hi, I know you know I got a bfp, it was at 10dpo, on a 25miu test, my tests showed good progression over a week, I'm still reserved and not getting ahead of myself just yet, I know that until I have a scan I really won't know despite the tests so I'm just waiting really, am 5 weeks tomorrow. This time was totally different, I had o bleeding and implantation bleeding which is a first for me. The last loss hit me really hard so I hope you understand I needed to go. But I have missed you all. Crystal I wanted to congratulate you on your lo, so gorgeous, you must be over the moon! Xxxxxxx
In case anyone wanted to see my tests this is my thread. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ve-test-11dpo-but-no-symptoms-worried-19.html


----------



## Serenjay

I am ever so happy for you Becks :D and you are right..these tests are nothing like the last few you have had... this is why I stopped testing with this one.. it was so strong I had not had that on my other losses.. somehow I just knew this one was strong... yes you will still dread going for that wee... but you will also know that every pregnancy is different and this one is so much stronger than the last.. I caught for this one straight after my last loss in December.. so like you its a shock its so strong..

I have an excellent feeling about this pregnancy for you Becks.. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, the test I did today makes me think its maybe time I stopped testing too, its only a cheap Asda 25miu (they'd run out of the strips I've been using) I still have no idea if all is OK but only time will tell. I can't get excited or attached, I've had it taken away too many times! I didn't feel Ill til 6 weeks with Brooklyn and then it was more food aversions than sickness. I've stopped thinking I'll see blood every trip to the loo now but I'm not sure if the pregnancy is OK or not, but I can't help but hope. Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150316_162317.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serenjay

Becks your not going to beat that test!!!!!

That is PERFECT!!!! thats exactly how a strong pregnancy test looks :woohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats better than my strong test that I stopped on..

I too had VERY painful boobs on this one.. and aversions didnt start till around 6 weeks then vomiting then the HG around week 8 and im vomiting non stop...last thursday I didnt feel as ill and I panicked.. insane or what..so we had a scan..all was well and I got home and vomitied!!!! and its not stopped again.. and I still worry... so that wont go away for us... Im so so so so happy.. what will be your due date? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I'm sorry you've been so ill I haven't read much of the thread as it was a bit too painful but I know you've been v ill, its hard isn't it cause you'd take anything to have a healthy pregnancy but being so ill isn't nice of course. I think I will stop testing, last time the test wasn't that strong at nearly 6 weeks and they took days to progress, I know it doesn't mean all is OK, i'm still prepared for the worst but a little, tiny hope is creeping in. I'm so pleased your scan was so good, I'm pretty scared to have one, I'll ring epu next Tues at 6 weeks to ask for one, hope they give me one, due date ATM is 16th Nov but that could change as I had no AF after the last loss before the bfp, I lost a decidual cast with the last loss and I'm wondering if that helped clear everything, I've never passed anything like that had to ring epu about it. Xxxxx


----------



## Serenjay

Yes very poorly.. my wages go down to half price this week and no more job after may. so this illness has cost me my job too.. I have not been able to enjoy my pregnancy not only worrying but feeling so ill. Im not at all ungrateful but would of just preferred normal morning sickness and a day or 2 off work.. I loved working through pregnancy as it goes faster, less time to stress and more money to spend.. but this is the way this pregnancy is going so I just have to go along for the ride. Just wish sickness would stop soon lol. It just comes from nowhere!

When I went for my 1st scan I was shaking, vomiting, and felt like my guts were going to fall out.. then they said there's the HB.. I was in shock.. I didnt want to get attached. then the other scans got better and better and I have still taken a step back, so much so OH said.. you ok? do you want this baby? I said of course I do why? he said because you just seem to of taken a step back. I said I had to for my sanity.. then when I saw baby dancing about I burst into tears.. and vomited in scan room.. I was sobbing for a full 15 mins.. the woman had to sit me down.. it was a massive shock. Think thats when it hit me. Then im thinking has it really hit me.. but I have my next scan on 26th I will be 12+6 and I am so scared!! I think I will be ok once that one is done.

They should give you a scan..gives you peace of mind, if they don't is there someone near you private? I got a place near me called peekaboobaby penarth and they do early scans for £40 we had 2.. first was £40 2nd was £33 with photos. We had the first one done as I was so paranoid and I wanted a photo in case that is all I ever had of this one.. as my EPAU dont do photos. It is so worth it for peace of mind.

I found those sports bra's good for major sore boobies.. xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome back home Becks :hugs: we missed you xxx
And just look what you brought back with you A BFP !! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance: so happy for you . And for me as you all give me so much hope :) 

T I was the same with my 8 week scan . Sobbed so much so they had to ask me to stop so they could do it !!!


----------



## Serenjay

Blubbering wrecks arnt we :)

Yes it gives so much hope to everyone..when I would see pregnant women after losses I would hope I got there 1 day. x


----------



## Serenjay

Girls.. I done a bad thing and bought a doppler.. well anyways for 2 days I tried.. heard nothing, I was about to give up when I found it 2 inches above pubic bone to the left.. 157 bpm and it was so lovely.. took a video and sent it to my girls saying.. here is your little brother or sisters HB :D so cute!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks Regina its nice to be back xxxx congrats on hearing the HB T xx


----------



## Serenjay

my hair is a mess.. roots so bad...ends so split.. not had it done in months will try and pop to hairdresser later see if they can rescue me. Having our hair done helps us also doesn't it. I will just need to be near the toilet though lol.


----------



## Oasis717

I had mine done just before I found out! Only reason I tested again this month was 10dpo and no spotting for the second cycle. Was standing in the bathroom squinting at the test not believing I could see a line although that worries me cause no symptoms at all before finding out, sigh, that's only happened with my losses. But..... Got to try and be positive at least until I know different as the I bleeding and implantation bleeding was new this time so I guess anything is possible. Seems like so far away and I need to know so bad. Hate this wait xx


----------



## Serenjay

I never had implantation bleeding.. and worse symptom I had was sore breasts... sickness came around 6 weeks. Dont worry this is a strong one xx

Have you rang EPAU?


----------



## Oasis717

Gunna ring nx Tues at 6 weeks. Swear my boobs aren't so sore today. Arrgghh this is a nightmare:( xx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww.. I was the same.. constantly worrying.. just try to block out negative and focus on positive.. its a stronger test. I had to focus on positivity as the negativity was driving me insane.. I was also in work constantly touching my boobs. Are bodies get used to hormones then we get another rush... hence symptoms come and go xx

No appts today so im at salon at 9.30am. I rang work and said as long as I can stop vomiting in day time if I have slim fast and toast I should be back in work Thursday.. hope so I need the money.


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah its a nightmare that's for sure and nothing to do except wait:( xx


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome back Becks - big hugs xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, have missed you all xxx took my last test today, I don't know why I needed to see it darker than the control, prob cause at 5 weeks with Brooklyn it was so that's it now, no more tests! Gunna miss them lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150317_184044.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Serenjay

Woo hoo!!!!!! this is a STICKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god I hope so xxxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join you.

I'm 42, 2dpo, and hoping for one last baby to complete my family. I've been worrying that I'm too old to fall pregnant again, but I've just spent all day reading your thread and I'm thinking that maybe I'm not after all!

I've had 9 pregnancies (5 miscarriages from weeks 4 to 14 and one little boy who died aged two weeks), and I've got two girls (16 & 13) and a little man who's 2. Feel strongly that I have one more baby in me, and that LittleMan needs some company growing up.


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome to our group, we're here to help you through. I got PG at 41 after two mmc in a row and Caitlin was born a week after my 42nd birthday.

Sending lots and lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi invivio and welcome :) its great to see new people joining in :) I already had ds1 on this thread at 41 now WTT for baby no 2 :) I'm 42 years young since November . My LO was born in feb 2014 . I'm WTT as I've developed an over active thyroid and not allowed ttc until the levels are right :( waiting since December and it goes on ....... Hopefully only till May and ill be back in the game :) I too feel strongly like I have another LO in me lol....... 
Hopefully both our intuitions are correct !! 

How are our pregnant ladies feeling ???

And those trying ? 

And those cheering everyone on ? 

And those who are just hangin out ? 

It was such a beautiful day today , could really feel the summer coming :) I'm really looking forward to it :)


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful lines Becks! Woohoo! Sticky baby!

Welcome Invivo. This thread definitely proves 42 is not too old. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks, everyone, for the welcome.

My grandmother had her last child as a surprise at age 46, so I know it can be done. It will be great to have company on the journey who understand how difficult it can be.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Crystal hope you and lo are well xx
Welcome in vivo really hope we can support you through your journey, I've had 6 losses now and had my nearly 18month at 42 so def not too old! X
AFM just v sore boobs no new symptoms! I'm still hoping, 5 wks 3 days today xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck I looked back through old threads ( I know sad ) lol to see about my symptoms. Felt noting but sore boobs at night and going over speed bumps! Till near the end of six weeks ! Then started to dry heave . Went off food around 7 weeks and started to feel nauseous near the end of the 7th week so still lots of time for symptoms !


----------



## Oasis717

Oh its not sad Regina! I did the same lol, I only had sore boobs and mood swings til 6 weeks when the food aversions started then mild nausea around 7 weeks but the food aversions were really, really bad! Thank you for that, seems to be going by so slowly I guess cause I found out at 3wks 3 days xxx


----------



## Serenjay

Thats the problem with us finding out so soon..takes ages lol time drags... arghh...

Welcome Vivo, im 42 and 12 weeks tomorrow. I had 7 early losses in 18 months before I got pregnant with this one. My last loss was December then I fell pregnant with this one. It can be done as you can see from the ladies here :) Good luck :) Q10 is good for egg quality and eggs have a 90 day cycle.

Hi girls... I couldnt find baby on doppler.. I started to panic.. then baby decided to kick the doppler.. and wiggle away and kick it again.. so I heard it moving around but no hb.. its shy. I got my next scan next Thursday.. :) 

I tried to go back to work today but was so sick last night till gone 3am so no chance. I found some new sweets that help my nausea.. Mac Iver Cola and Citrus.. Cherry... Mmmmm from Lidl.. so yummy!!!

Glorious day out.. I went for a drive to supermarket and enjoyed the sunshine. then I was weak in Lidl and grabbed the rest of the things and have come home.. zonked out!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Oasis717

We've got awful weather here its freezing! Ah 12 weeks, I'm coming to terms with the loss a bit more but it still pangs when I think I would be 12 weeks:( so sad. But happy for you. I'm so early on! Xx


----------



## Serenjay

Aww Becks xxx :hugs: im sorry sweetheart... this one you are having now will soon be 12 weeks and possibly lots of morning sickness like me ;) xxx

I forgot I had to take the car in for a service (month late) I was sat outside the back Nissan on a wall with my sick bowl for half of it as OH was trapped 32 miles away.. his car his a pothole and snapped the rear axle. Opps.! They done it as quick as they could but still took hour n half. Back home now and feel rough..

Im hoping to be better by Saturday as I have not seen my Granddaughter for 8 weeks and I miss her so much.. they were due to come down for a week when I 1st got ill and ended up in hospital. So Im just hoping I can do the 2.5-3 hour drive.

It was glorious here today..sunny and warm blue skies. Like a summers day but cooler..lol. xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Serenjay, I'm sorry to hear you're so sick, but at the same time it's such a good sign. At 12 weeks you should be starting to feel better very soon. And yay for such an active little one!

Oasis, those early weeks are terrifying and miserable. Hang in there!

Me, I found out today that my childminder has mumps! So not only do I have to worry about LittleMan (he's had his first MMR but he's too young for the second), I also need to figure out how to manage childcare for the next two weeks. Also, I've never had mumps and I'm too old to have had an MMR, so I need to worry about catching mumps myself. I'm still only 3dpo, but docs say it's very dangerous in early pregnancy.

Anybody have any first-hand experience with mumps?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I'm sorry I've had no experience of mumps! Hope none of you catch it xxxx


----------



## Serenjay

I had mumps when I was 13.. it was so painful, I looked like a hamster with nuts in my cheeks... I was so swollen and in so much pain...just by moving my head and swallowing was horrific. Lasted around 10 days at its worst..

Hope your ok and dont get it.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Me too! Found out that there's an outbreak in the local primary school, which is obviously where my childminder caught it. I'm going to hope for the best, but if we do catch it we're not likely to show symptoms for another two weeks anyway, so going to try to put it out of my mind.

Serenjay, 12 weeks! For me that's always a milestone -- how's the sickness today?

Oasis, how many weeks are you now? How are you feeling?

Me, I'm 4dpo and heading deep into symptom-spotting insanity.


----------



## Oasis717

I'll be 6 weeks on Monday in vivo can I ask your name? I'm Becks xx not feeling very positive today, had a dream last night that I started seeing red blood when I wiped it was so real! I've kinda told myself if I don't start getting some new symptoms soon its not OK. This wait before the scan is driving me mad:( have you got any symptoms? I had zero before my bfp at 10dpo, I only tested as I always spot by then unless pregnant xx


----------



## Serenjay

It is fab to get this far but after so many losses it does not settle you... just want my next to scan to be all ok and I may be a little better. :) hope your 2 week wait goes fast.

Becks are you still ringing EPAU Tuesday? do they tend to see you quite soon? I had VERY vivid dreams around that time.. so thats a good sign.. but mine were nightmares.. I kept dreaming about my daughter and granddaughter drowning and having bad accidents.. for over a week I didnt want to sleep. x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hi there, Becks, I'm Tara. What a horrible dream -- not a surprise what's on your mind at the moment. With every one of my successful pregnancies I had times when I knew to my bones that the baby was gone. That's the horrible thing about having a "poor obstetric history" (which is what my OB calls it), the confidence in your body to look after the baby properly is gone forever.

Serenjay, my 2ww feels like it's been a month long already and I'm only 4dpo! I always have spotting at 12dpo if the :witch: is on her way, so should know one way or the other by next weekend. I'm feeling very positive about this cycle and I'm afraid I'll get my hopes up and be disappointed.

I hate early pregnancy, right up to the point where I can feel big movements. I've had two mmc, three miscarriages that came with cramps and bleeding and a little one who died as a newborn. So I only get the second half of the 2nd tri and the 3rd tri to enjoy my pregnancy -- the early and newborn phases I'm just a nervous wreck.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Tara that sounds horrific what you have been through, your so brave trying again.. Im such a worrier we are buying a baby monitor with the sensor pad, I had one for my son and it was a Godsend as I dont tend to sleep well when they are small as I keep checking them. Im a worrywart. 

Im Tanya By the way :) People here call me T :D


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks Tanya, good to meet you! I try not to dwell on things too much or I wouldn't step outside the door, just sit rocking in a corner with my kids wrapped in duvets around me.

Even after enough pregnancies where I should know what they feel like, though, I still get my hopes up every cycle I try. I think it's because it's never taken me this long to fall pregnant before -- this is my sixth cycle trying (although my timing was off for a few of those).

I love the positivity of this thread. We know what we want and it's head down and plough forward until we get it!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just about to ring epu, really hoping I can get a scan xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Scan booked 11.20 next Monday at 7 weeks xx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, It's going to be a long 7 days!

How are things going?



Caitlin last week, she keeps climbing on the table! (Upside down)


----------



## Oasis717

Ah Lisa lovely pic she's getting so big! Yes its going to be a long long week I'm gunna be so so scared, I had on off mild nausea yest but nothing today. Its so hard not knowing! Xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Becks, so glad they can see you Monday. It'll be a long week, but at least you'll be over the first hurdle by then. Hang in there!! You're in the hardest part, it can only get better.

Lisa, she's gorgeous! She looks like a girl who knows she's the centre of the universe.

Me, I'm 7dpo today and trying to hold on until Friday to test. Those early tests are too soul-destroying. Instead I'm symptom spotting like a good 'un.


----------



## crysshae

Glad they got you in quickly Becks. 

Good luck Tara. 

Lisa - Caitlin is so cute!


----------



## josie1234

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been on much but as ever, I am still stalking. Hi Tara, welcome. Sounds like you have been through it hun but good luck to you, keeping fx for you.

Becks - welcome back, missed you. FX for you too and hope the symptoms keep coming and GL for your scan. 

Lisa - wow Caitlin is getting a little young lady, so beautiful. 

How is everyone else? Went to see OH as he couldn't come home as he had a training day. We are off to Australia next week, soooooooo excited. Fly Thurs but go to airport hotel on Weds. There til 19th Apr. So, I want some more BFP's when I come back so get yourselves busy lol.


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, keeping everything crossed.

Jo, not long now.

Caitlin is such hard work at the moment! She is climbing on everything. I've moved one cupboard out the way, but she's climbing on another now.

Just went in the playroom and she had been at the box we keep the paint on and was sucking on paint brushes , luckily they were clean. She's an absolute maniac right now!!!

Took Eoin to docs again yesterday as he has a bad cough again and once again the poor little soul has been prescribed antibiotics. He coughed so much last night he was sick.

Anyway, must go, can hear Caitlin again and it sounds like she's on the cupboard again !


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies time is going so slow and the nausea is so vague and mild its not making me feel any better:( ah well, soon be Monday xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Half way there now, Becks. With LittleMan my nausea was vague until about 8 weeks, it drove me nuts! I'd already had my scan by then so it wasn't even much reassurance.

Jo, thanks for the welcome. Australia sounds fantastic -- how long are you going for?

T, how's the sickness this week?

Me, I'm 9dpo now and feeling vaguely hopeful. I plan to test at 11dpo unless something drastic happens tomorrow to change my mind.


----------



## josie1234

Hey Lisa yes not long, I can't wait. Loads to do before I go but taking extra shifts as when I am away I don't get paid. 

Hi Becks hope your sickness stays (in a good way). Time does drag when you are waiting.

Hi Tara we are there 16 days. Friends live in Brisbane so going to stay with them. Hoping for a BFP for you x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Jo I'm so jealous of you right now !!! Would kill for to be going to oz ! Lived there for a year on the gold coast and loved it !!! Have a Carlton Cold for me ;) can't wait to hear all a out it :) are you staying over somewhere half way or flying direct ? Its a long journey that's for sure but so worth it !!! Take lots of pics :) 

T ? How are things with you ? How are you feeling ? 
Becks not too many sleeps till Monday hopefully it will give you some much needed reassurance xxxx try not to worry we drive ourselves crazy !!!! But I know its hard x

Invit make sure ans share those poas results with us ;) 

Everyone else's sending all my love xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I wish I could be more positive!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

T not sure if your scan is today or next week . Popping on to wish you luck in case it is today :)


----------



## Oasis717

Regina T pm me she's been banned again poor love hoping she'll be back to the thread v soon xx


----------



## Moomaymisty

Hello all, hope all are well... 

Becks is it monday or tuesday you have scan? Im so excited and nervous for you.. :hugs:

Nice that some are jetting off to Oz ;) have a great time.. im lucky to leave house for 20 mins and not throw up.!

Hiya... I had the scan yesterday.. measured 13 weeks 3 days so today I am 13 weeks 4 days.. Baby was perfect.. we had a terrible scan mind.. the sonographer was a student and she went straight to check other things before even checking babies HB (I knew baby was ok I had just heard it on doppler but still not good for other parents) she then quickly measured from head to bum and then printed off the worst pic ever.. so we have a fuzz with what looks like a deformed head as she only got half of it on the pause screen.. if I had not known baby was perfect 3 weeks ago I would of worried... I said why have you done that? all the other pics outside on wall are so much better of babies less than ours. I said is this an old machine? no they said. The woman training her was a right grump.. I said look this is the dating scan and yes its the best feeling to know all is ok with baby but at least show 2 arms 2 legs and SOMETHING I said you didnt talk us through anything... how must the other parents be feeling if this was the 1st scan they had done? Anyways rant over I came from room and had to wait for bloods.. whilst waiting the other mums (4) said that they were all dissapointed too with scans as they couldnt see it properly were not told anything and photos same as me were a blob.... so I went back and made a complaint.. as I said if not for me something needs to be said for future parents going there that they need to be shown the baby has arms legs and not just measure cervix and measure head to bum and whizz off...

Due date now 28th Sept. Still vomiting bad... got more sickness pills to pick up later.. so worn out. but happy bunny baby is perfect.. :)
 



Attached Files:







baby 13 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

What fab news I'm so pleased baby is OK but I'm sorry you had a crappy sonographer:( I'm just so nervous for Monday its unreal, if there's a healthy baby in there it will be a miracle cause I feel just too OK, nausea so so mild xx


----------



## Moomaymisty

Becks it will be great you had fab test lines... Dark star is 13 weeks with twins and NO SICKNESS jammy woman lol... My daughter had NO symptoms at all with her pregnancy and Every pregnancy is different.. I have Never been this ill with any of mine before... maybe yours is being kind and saying lets give her a break and symptom free pregnancy :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love, I read that about Darkstar how wonderful, I think after so many losses its so hard to believe and I'm scared to hope case its bad news, this is the worst time:( I know my tests were good weren't they, keep telling myself that! Xxxx


----------



## Moomaymisty

Im really praying for you... I so cant wait to see a happy message monday and a scan piccie :D x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi moon and welcome to this thread of lovely ladies ;) its so nice meeting new people I think you will fit right in :) we are a bit sad here as one of our friends are banned :( hope she is doing ok . 
We didn't get a great 12 week scan either , with us they were more concerned with getting measurements as Sean was measuring ahead . Mine was even worse than yours !!! Ill post it . So happy all is well with your lo :) welcome to the 2nd tri !!! Hope It feels real now :) its time to begin to enjoy xxxxxx

Becks I'm thinking little pink lol..... I'm sure everything will be just fine on Monday , those tests were really strong positives xxxxx

Here was my 12 week scan with Sean
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies I'm so so hoping for a good outcome Monday really can't come quickly enough now! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all, how are you? Becks, I really hope that you manage to have a good weekend without too much worry and that Monday comes round quick with some good news. Remember, every pregnancy is different and your lines were good so try to keep positive (easier said than done I know). 

That is awful about the scans, what a worry especially for new mums, you did right to complain. I am just curious whether this is T?? If it is a member new to the thread, welcome. 

I feel so tired today, I have worked extra shifts in the gym this week. I am not used to it lol. I did contemplate maybe going for a full-time job in the gym but I am not sure if I could hack the hours. One thing is for sure, I certainly need some more money when I get back from Oz (the work I am doing is just not consistent enough as it is casual work and not guaranteed amount each week). But hey ho, I will worry about that when I get back lol.

I have so much to do to get organised for going away but I ended up falling asleep for over an hour on the settee. DS has gone to the cinema with his mates so he won't be in til late. OH back tomorrow.

What are your plans for the weekend? Regina I think that scan pic is ok, don't you? Bet Sean is so cute.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Jo I CAN'T see anything in it AT all !!! Nothing ! T was banned again so we heard . MOO is some one closely related to her ;) if you get me lol...


----------



## josie1234

Yes I get you x

It is faint but yes I see.


----------



## Moomaymisty

Oh Regina why do these people aim at taking pics that we cant see or make out what they are when they only have to wiggle scan and see them clearly.. :( It seems so unreal being in 2nd Trimester.. im 14 weeks Monday!!! EEK!! I have a bump.. mixture of baby and constipation LOL

Hi Jo ;) I dont know how you find all that energy... Im still so jealous of your trip to oz :)

We are getting Boy vibes with this baby.. OH thinks boy but I think he would love a daughter... as myself if I had a choice it would be a boy.. as girls are a nightmare as teens.. my son is lovely LOL. Plus I so love the name Harri.


----------



## Left wonderin

Misty lol.... Are you gonna share bump progression photos with us ? I know we have only just met so it might seem a bit rude of me to ask lol ...


----------



## Moomaymisty

Hahahaha.. I will take a pic tomorrow... think its mainly constipation!!! im so bunged up even after microlax.. if I get worse im off to hospital for a proper enema.

How is everyone? I went out and had a salad in Harvester last night.. OMG the heat attacked me and I was so weak.. first meal in weeks... was just a salad and breaded mushrooms.. and now im blocked... meh!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Moo, I'm glad the scan went well even if the picture isn't the best I've ever seen. How's the sickness going?

Becks, just one more sleep -- hang in there! Are your symptoms getting any stronger?

Me, I got a BFP this morning (or this middle of the night), and I'm on the high before the real terror hits.

I had spotting and a BFN at 11dpo before this BFP at 13dpo, and I'm worried that my hCG numbers must be low. In my experience late BFPs never mean anything good.

Let the roller coaster begin.


----------



## Left wonderin

Exciting :) congratulations :) not bad news !!!! I'm guessing your bleeding was implantation and hcg not detectable till a few days after !!! Wahoooooo another BFP for our thread !! Is it only me, Jo and Garfie waiting now ?


----------



## Left wonderin

On that note cry and sparkle how are your LO doing ? Would love to hear an update :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks Regina, I'm trying to feel positive but I know the next four weeks will be extremely stressful. I'll see my GP for progesterone tomorrow, but in the past that has masked a MMC, so no bleeding won't be any reassurance.

Are you still WTT or are you back on the TTC roller coaster?


----------



## Left wonderin

No WTT still , won't have any update on that position till after my next endo appoint,ent in may :( I'm living vicariously through you all lol


----------



## Oasis717

InVivoVeritas said:


> Moo, I'm glad the scan went well even if the picture isn't the best I've ever seen. How's the sickness going?
> 
> Becks, just one more sleep -- hang in there! Are your symptoms getting any stronger?
> 
> Me, I got a BFP this morning (or this middle of the night), and I'm on the high before the real terror hits.
> 
> I had spotting and a BFN at 11dpo before this BFP at 13dpo, and I'm worried that my hCG numbers must be low. In my experience late BFPs never mean anything good.
> 
> Let the roller coaster begin.

Thank you, my symptoms were much stronger yest but today back to normal:( except the moods, they are SO bad! Congrats on your bfp, I know only too well what the next few weeks will be like its so hard to stay positive but we must try! I'm so happy for youxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Invivo (Kim?) sending sticky dust your way.

Moo glad scan went well.

Becks, good sign there's no bleeding, must be the longest you've gone. 7 weeks today?
Thinking of you today and hoping you have a perfect scan. What time is it?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Becks, thinking of you and your scan today. Really hoping that you see a strong heartbeat and an active little wiggler.

Thanks for the sticky thoughts, Lisa. I'm over my initial euphoria and deep in paranoia.

I picked up my progesterone today (not my usual GP so had to fight to get it), and my scan will be April 21st, when I'll be 7w1d. Hope I can stay sane that long!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you. I literally thought I was going to have a panic attack waiting to go in its the worst feeling ever, I told her you won't see anything I'm just not ill enough but after the longest 10/20 secs waiting she said well there is something there look, turned the screen and there was the tiniest bean with a thumping heart. So shocked and overwhelmed and my worries have been replaced by others but for now all is OK. Measuring 6 and half weeks not 7 meaning o was around cd20 not 16 and I got that positive around 7dpo which is worrying me a bit as they're not early tests. Hope all is OK. She didn't say it wasnt just that crl was 7.4mm around 6.5 weeks not 7 xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150330_135120.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So glad to hear it, Becks -- first milestone past and now you can move on to the next worry!


----------



## tillyttc

Congrats and well done you becks been quietly stalking xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tilly, but the worrying continues, 2 weeks til next scan are gunna go so slow! Xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Brown spotting for me today. I'll never last until my scan day.


----------



## josie1234

Becks I was thinking of you today. Feel quite emotional for you. I am so glad that first milestone is over. I will be stalking hun xx

In vivo I really hope you are ok. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Jo it sure is an emotional rollercoaster xxxxx
In vivo it could be implantation bleeding I had that at 14 to 16 dpo xxx


----------



## Moomaymisty

Woo hooo Becks!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!! woo hoo!! dont worry about measurements they cant tell straight away they told me.. simple shots can alter measurements by different people doing them.. baby has a lovely HB and thats excellent news :D

Kim Congratulations! like Becks said it could just be implantation.. happens to lots of people :)

Hi Lisa the sickness is easing off... im still so tired though but restless at night..

I went back to work today.. it was hard and I vomited lunchtime in my car (sickbowl) then 2 mins before end of shift my boss has a massive go at me about my mentioning my contract ends in may and I need to apply for work..to another collegue and is DEMANDING she see me tomorrow.. she was so angry.. so rather narked off I struggled to work today plus I am dead on my feet.

My eldest daughter is speaking to girls locally that have had major problems with the same sonographer and trainer and they were even told baby had abnormalities and rushed to another hospital then told all was ok etc.. so I am waiting for my midwife to call me back as I am cancelling my 20 week appt there and requesting a different hospital. >>bag of nerves<<

Ps Im 14 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you yes the heart was thumping away was amazing xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, so far so good. I know that feeling of waiting for a scan only too well, its awful!

As moo says, don't worry about measurements at this stage, it is quite common to measure differently due to small size of baby.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa I've decided I'm not going to worry until I have something to worry about and as my nausea was so mild and I still saw my lo and HB I'm not going to worry about symptoms either, my nausea today has been worse this aft so its off and on ATM and baby is OK right now so its obviously not a reflection of what's going on xxx


----------



## Moomaymisty

Well I just about survived work yesterday, but was vomiting from 2.45am to 7am, then most of the afternoon (4 times down Dr's) so back off work and back in bed.. this baby is certainly making me aware of its existence...

Doppler finds this little critter straight away now.. and then it kicks it Ha! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs: x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey everyone its kinda quiet in here ? How is everyone ?


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Regina, hope you're having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Becks :) I'm doing just fine :) met my friend with her 3 week old baby and left ..... Quite BROODY !!!!! I want I want I want ....... 

You ?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.

Becks, hope all well with you, 8 weeks tomorrow. I have a real good feeling about you this time xx

We are in Wales for the week, the weather yesterday was beautiful, best day of the year so far. Caitlin's cheeks have caught the sun, didnt even think to bring sun cream.

Hope everyone has a nice Easter weekend.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm same Regina really on off v mild sickness, yest I was in floods of tears lol no reason at all!! I bet you were broody it will be your turn soon!! Xxx
Lisa that sounds lovely, it was a beautiful day best:) yes just one more week til 9 week scan. So so hope all is OK xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

dancareoi said:


> T - so glad you are still with us! We, 10 weeks already, when's your next scan?
> 
> I want to update our first page, we now have 9 rainbows!
> 
> I need some info from Tilly, Crystal and Jenn, to save me searching through loads of pages!
> 
> - Date and weight of rainbow
> - Crystal, your rainbow's name
> - your ages at delivery
> 
> T - I need your age and due date.


1/30/15
Reid 
6lbs 4 ozs 19 in.
41


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi sparkle:) how is Reid doing ? Any pics for us ?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies how is everyone? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone! So sorry I've been away forever. Just get busy and forget everything these days. 

Becks - when I read your scan post, it gave me goosebumps and tears. I'm so happy for you!

Tara - congratulations! I hope the spotting is implantation. 

Moo - when I read that first post I was like huh? Then I realized. So glad you're little one is doing great!

Regina - when is your next appt?

Lisa - sounds like y'all are having fun!

Jo - are you gone on your trip already? 

Sayer is 8 weeks today. Goes too fast. He rolled from tummy to back at 5 weeks! :wacko: He's all smiles and loves to talk.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Left wonderin

Cry how beautiful is he ! And what a clever boy !!!! How are you ? Tired ? Are you getting any sleep ? 

My next appointment is the 11th of May I'm due to ov around the 25th so the timing would be perfect ;) but am guessing that if he switches meds to ttc ones he will want me stable on them for at least a month so not expecting the green light . 

In other news I booked a holiday to Netherlands on the 14th of May for 5 days . The wao ( world agility championship ) is on there . Its been hosted in the UK next year . Looking forward to that :)


----------



## josie1234

Still stalking. Yes I am in Brisbane. It is so beautiful. Went to Steve Irwin Australia Zoo. Fab. 

Beautiful pic Crystal. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo :) and on your holidays !!!! Hope your having a ball !!! I want some pics 

Eat too much , sleep too much and drink too much :)


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like a blast Jo!

Have fun on your trip Regina.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Crystal what's beautiful picture and what a beautiful name too I'm so happy for you too!! I've got my nine week scan Monday im so nervous just praying its good news again xx


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, sounds fab, enjoy!

Crystal, lovely picture.

Becks, I'll be thinking of you all day tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for you. Any more symptoms yet?


----------



## josie1234

Good luck Becks. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, great news today, saw and heard the hb which she said was v strong, baby measuring 8 weeks 4 days at 9 weeks and last time I was 6 weeks 4 days at 7 weeks so measuring perfectly by her dates and she said as long as baby is growing according to her dates that's all that matters. In her words she said everything was perfect. She said she rarely sees anyone mc after a strong hb at 8 weeks plus although it obviously does happen so she's now arranging for my 12 week scan and told me to book the mw! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, that's wonderful news xx


----------



## HoneyBeeMe

Beautiful Becks So happy xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you I'm so happy right now:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

So did I miss anything exiting ??? .... Mmmmm well ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Did I ??????


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeeeee

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So as you can see I'm a bit excited for you !!! I think we need to cahnge that 1 BFP to 2 now ;) lol.....

Eeeek I'm hoping that its a pattern I was 5 months behind you last time lol..... So hoping for the same again ;) Hehehehehe


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina I hope that's a good sign for you and you're almost at being ttc again!!!! Can't wait for you to be able to try again! Xxxx


----------



## josie1234

Amazing Becks so chuffed for you. Come on Regina your turn xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo it would help if I was trying :haha: you might have a bit of a wait :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Regina it won't be long!!!xx
Jo thank you I've been brave enough to put a ticker on at last xxx


----------



## garfie

Yay Becks - look at your ticker:happydance::happydance:

Afm - waiting for this cycle to be over so we can begin again after my procedure (hope it works) 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Got your mess t sent you a friend request:) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks LOVIN the ticker !!! Wow 9 weeks went fast this side ! I'm sure you felt every second twice lol..... 

T how are you ? How is the sickness ? Jo how is your holiday ? 
How is everyone else ? Dance ? Fi ?


----------



## josie1234

Yay for ticker Becks. How are you feeling?

Garf what procedure - think i may have missed some pages. Hope u are ok. Fx cycle is over soon for you.

Thanks Regina had a fab time. Fly back today...boo hoo. Arrive back in UK sun morning. It is 7 am Saturday here at mo.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo still mild nausea not all the time, I wish it wasn't so similar to 2012 with the lo I lost but its on par with that but obviously I hadn't had scans then plus I had bleeding and contractions which I don't have this time but its all worry worry before any movement starts. Sounds like you've had an amazing time i bet you'll be sorry to come home? Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Got my 12 week scan app:) 12th May 8.45, really pleased that now they offer the Harmony Test on the NHS its about time! If my odds are more than 1:2,500 which I'm sure they will (was 1:1370 with Brooklyn) they offer you the Harmony Test before any invasive amnio or CVS xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis your app one ent is the day after mine on the 11th . Hopefully by the 13th we will both have cause for celabration :) 

Whilst I'm looking forward to a BFP I'm not looking forward to all that worry !! I'm already worried and I'm not even trying lol!!! 

Jo can't wait to hear in detail all about your trip . Bet you will be wreaked after that long flight !


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that's great Regina I pray for good news for us both. The worries awful it really is, its worse for me this time cause my symptoms seem to be fading, not sickness yest til the evening and my boobs have been unbearable til yest now OK. No sickness again today so far, it's worrying me loads I hate it! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Been MIA as no Internet since last Thursday. Plus I'm waiting details from apple for phone unlock, been waiting 12 days. So have not had Internet access for 4 days, its been awful.

On the plus side, I've got so much housework sorted! Swapped all the kids rooms round, so Caitlin now has her own room rather than still being in with us.

Still loads to do, but now Internet back I guess it can wait!

Becks, nice to see your ticker. PARL is awful, we've all been there and no exactly what you're going through. My movements with Caitlin started just before my 12 week scan.


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa we've got no internet either! Just nicked my daughters mobile for 2mins, we've moved from Virgin to Sky and they've left us with no internet at all! No sickness at all now just sore boobs and tired and the worrying goes on but there's nothing I can do but wait, I felt movement just after 10 weeks with Brooklyn but he was ahead of dates, such a worrying time, first midwife app today at 4 xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Keep us posted if you can Becks xxx good luck at the appointment


----------



## josie1234

Good luck for appointment Becks


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies I was so long in there! So many forms, I have to have the glucose test again plus extra vit d and folic acid, I also have to see a consultant as it will be my fifth child but other than that just a lot of forms! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I hate forms !! Why the extra v d ? Did it feel more real now ? Eeek


----------



## Oasis717

Regina it's cause I'm classed as overweight lol. Pffff. She said up to me if I take it or not! I had fill in loads of the forms before hand and there was still so much to do, I thought I'd been getting Braxton Hicks this past week which worried me cause I had them from 6 weeks with my first loss in 2012 which I now know was a sign something was wrong, didn't get them with any of the others till past 24 weeks, but I don't think it's them I think it's like a pressure feeling, sickness has only been bad once in bout 5 days so that still has me worried, wish this next scan would hurry up! Still in denial still doesn't feel real! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I cannot believe you are 10 weeks already !!! Where did that go ???? Holy cow !!! All that feeling is everything stretching !!! Don't forget you were worried about no sickness before your last scan and perfect beanie there ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and if that's the reason you have to take extra vits I better stock up ;) lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Where are you hiding t ? How a things with you ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Regina, I'm so hoping you're right! Sickness virtually gone now, I've spoken to t on Facebook and she's good:) xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh that's good Becks :) was she kicked off again or just taking a break ?


----------



## Oasis717

She keeps getting kicked off:( xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah goodness ...... Well tell her I said hi :) if you guys on fb we should se yup a group ? 
Is that allowed lol ? How you doing ? Your away ? With kids ?


----------



## Oasis717

Def that sounds good! I'm Becks Hunter on fb :) yes we are away with the kids and some friends, it's lovely but a bit stressful at times with Brooklyn! Sickness back on and off and I'm half convinced I can feel something going on inside but I just can't be sure! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh love that is it isn't it game :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello where is everyone hiding ?????


----------



## dancareoi

Still here. Couldn't get on here yesterday for some reason.

Hope everyone's ok? How you doing Becks?


----------



## Left wonderin

I couldn't either !!! Afraid you would all disappear on me forever :( I would be so sad if that happened . If it ever does come find me on facebook Regina Hamilton pic of a collie as my profile pic :) I ain't loosing you ladies now ... Your stuck with me ! 

How is everyone , Becks ? Have you heard from " the banned one ? " lol


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies we have the internet back at last after being without for nearly 2 weeks! After my ms coming back for a few days it's gone again along with the food adversions so I just hope all is OK in there, yes Regina T regularly chats over fb:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all Hope you are ok. Becks when is your next scan. Regina how are u doing.

Been busy this week doing extra shifts. Finally got over jet lag. I will upload some pics over weekend. My name on Facebook is Joanne Shrewsbury. Pic is me hubby and son. Will be nice to 0ut faces to names.


----------



## Left wonderin

Will I set up a closed group for us ?


----------



## josie1234

I am happy for you to request friend rather than group


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Congrats Becks! So excited things are still going well for you!

AFM: Reid and I are doing great! I have been back to work for 2 weeks. He is already 12 weeks old! Time is flying by! I am so lucky that I have a nanny who takes amazing care of Reid (and me). She is making my life so much easier. When I get home from work, I am free to just be with him. It is awesome. I feel so Blessed. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4001.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4086.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh sparkle he is just beautiful !!! And that big smile :) sounds like your nanny is a godsend :) how are you finding being back in work ? Its tough at first but does get easier


----------



## Oasis717

Sparkle he's just adorable! Xx
Jo my next scan is 12th May so not long, already worrying about if baby is OK and tests etc xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi Becks I have sent you message on fb. Chatting to T on there last night. Regina I tried to find you but couldn't see you. How was your Bank Holiday ladies? Mine was expensive car brakes and 4 tyres. Boo hoo.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh great Jo I havent been on in a few days but I'm going to look now I tried to find you but couldn't so I'm really glad you messaged:) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ahhhh I knew I had something to do !! Off to find you Jo :) and t what is she called ? Lol


----------



## Oasis717

I think I've lost the baby. Lost all symptoms over the last week. The few I had and now I'm bleeding with some pain. Don't even know how to overcome this. We won't be trying again. Too many losses and too much pain.love to you all xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oh Becks, I don't know what to say. I just wish I could come over and give you a great big hug.xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I feel so lost my minds still clinging to hope although I know its over and I can't bear to see dh like this, this was our last chance. I just don't know what to do. I just want to go to bed and stay there I can't deal with this xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I know exactly how you at feeling and my heart goes out to you and Adam.

I think the best thing you can do is to speak to EPU tomorrow and try and get a scan. At least then you will know for sure. Maybe everything will be ok and it's just a blood clot or something like that.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks the being in limbo is torture , you need to know one way or the other what's going on . Is it worth biging up the symptoms to get an immediate scan ? Ican only imagine how scared you both are right now . Its such an awful feeling . We are all here for you . Its times like this I wish I lived around the corner not another country !!!


----------



## josie1234

Becks like I said on fb I really hope you get to see someone as soon as possible so you get some answers. I totally understand the feeling of wanting to hide away.big hugs xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Had call ambulance at 2am this morning as I started hemorrhaging, they tried to stop it at the hospital but it kept coming and coming so bad that I had an emergency d and c. The baby was sent away for testing and I'm being referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic via docs. Came home at 4pm as thankfully didn't need a transfusion this time. Beyond devasted just feel so numb. I was all on my own too as dh couldn't leave the kids. Had a bad reaction to a drug they gave me and for some reason this time when I came round I was in so much pain. Had 6 doses of morphine. Feel like I've been to hell and back xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks that sound awful, we all know exactly how you are feeling right now. I am sending lots and lots of hugs to you.

I know you said you wouldn't try again, but each time I have had a D & C I have got pregnant straight away after and had Eoin and Caitlin.

I have just a friend request to you on FB but I have no idea what I am doing as I've never used it.

Found Jo but couldn't send request. Found a Regina Hamilton with a picture of a black dog but didnt know if it was the right one.

Mine is Lisa Donohoe, no profile picture.

As I say I haven't a clue what to do so an pointers?

Becks, look after yourself, you've been there before and you know that it will get better, a very gradual process I know and at the moment you can't see anything ahead but sadness, but it will get better.

I've posted this poem before and it always makes me cry. I have it on a laminated credit card sized card which I carry in my purse, so my lost little ones are always with me.

Although it is very sad, in some ways I find it a comfort too.

Poem - An Angel Never Dies

Don&#8217;t let them say I wasn&#8217;t born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
I&#8217;ve loved you from the start.

Although my body you can&#8217;t hold
It doesn&#8217;t mean I&#8217;m gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, I&#8217;ll fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

You&#8217;ll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesn&#8217;t make mistakes
But that won&#8217;t soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

I&#8217;m watching over all you do,
Another child you&#8217;ll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.

There will come a time,I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then you&#8217;ll understand.

Although I&#8217;ve never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesn&#8217;t mean I never was,
An Angel never dies.


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa can you send the request again on fb I didn't know it was you xxx not sure what were going to do yet. Def nothing til I've been seen by the clinic. Just don't know. Thankyou for your kind words xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I think we're friends now!

Thinking of you xx


----------



## garfie

Becks - so so sorry Hun for your loss again - just a thought you are probably really sore as they will have stretched you to full dilation so they can get all of the baby for testing - be aware this pain last a few days so stock up on painkillers.:flower:

Once again sorry for you loss:hugs:

I am also on fb if anyone wants to add me - I've got a blue lightbulb as my profile pic.:winkwink: Fiona Barker

:hugs:

X


----------



## josie1234

Hi all I have sent a few friend requests on fb, hope you don't mind.

Becks I was really upset when I read your news. So sorry hun. I really wanted this for you. I hope you get some answers and some hope. Big hugs.

How are you all?


----------



## Left wonderin

Jo I'm just devastated for Becks , its so hard . And there is nothing but time that will make it any better . Its so sad. 

I'm looking forward to Monday to see where things are at for me re thyroid and moving forward wherever that is . I'm off to Holland next Thursday with Oh and Sean for 5 days to spectate at the WAO ( world agility open ) looking forward to the break .. Well break of sorts with a 14 month old breaks are non existent so I'm. Finding out . Sean has started this week to throw a few wobbles to get what he wants ! I have to try so hard not to laugh . Its so cute. 

Think I've added you on fb :)


----------



## josie1234

Lisa, i meant to say that poem is so lovely. Makes me cry every time. Have I requested you as a friend on fb as not sure if I got right person. 

3w


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou all. Its sinking in today and its so cruel I still look3 months. Fi I'm taking co codamol. Its helping a bit. V sore inside too. Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, didn't see any friend request. I don't have a profile picture, but I'm Lisa donohoe (once sharrock) although I have momentarily deactivated As Im struggling to understand it!!!!!

Becks, look yourselfxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol :) Lisa we found you :)


----------



## Sparkle125

Becks, I am so sorry. This is so unfair. Sending hugs your way...there are no words. So upset for you and your husband. I hope you heal quickly in every way.

AFM: I like this FB friend idea! I am Jennifer Ryan in Austin, Texas, with a closeup pic of my face as my profile. I've kinda lost out on some of y'alls names...I tried to friend Becks. If any of you want to "friend" me, I'll "friend" you back. Funny that "friend" is now a verb.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ill go find you and add to our group :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Becks - just popping in to see how you are holding up.:hugs:

Don't worry Sparkle about being missed out of the fb group - if anyone can find you - Regina will:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Just feel completely devastated I'm not sure how to get through tbh xx


----------



## josie1234

Aw Becks. We are all here for you and I know that doesn't take away the pain. I know the feeling of just wanting to lock yourself, not face the world, not seeing any light at the end of a very long tunnel. Keep going for your beautiful family. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## josie1234

Fi your chart is looking interesting.

Another long cycle for me. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## NancyE

dancareoi said:


> :dust:Thought I would start a new thread and see if there are any takers!
> 
> I`m Lisa and I am 40 - 41 in August.
> 
> I have 3 children boy 10, girl 7 and boy 23 months.
> 
> I had a first tri loss in July 09 at 8 weeks and a slecond tri loss in Jan this year at 13-14 weeks - LO born sleeping 12.1.12.
> 
> we have now decided to TTC again.
> 
> There are posts for TTC after loss and TTC over 35 but nothing for over 40`s who are TTC after loss.
> 
> 
> At this age the chance of MC we all know is a lot higher. I saw a specialist last week and will be under this clinic.
> 
> They have taken loads of blood and the results will be back in 5-6 weeks, so i go back 19th June - they said if i am PG then that will be great timing. They will also scan me then and every 2 weeks after that.
> 
> Hoping there are other ladies out there in the same position as me and we can help each other through this scary time.:hugs:
> 
> 
> DANCAREOI - Lisa - age 42. - Caitlin Erin - born 3rd sept 2013 - 7.4
> 
> XANTH - Sarah - age 43 Eloise Beatrix - 18th sept 2013 - 7.9
> 
> CREATIVE - Karen - age 44 Barnaby Arran - 28th November 2013 - 8lb
> 
> CRAZYMAM - jan - age 43 : Tabitha born 20th November 2013 - 7lb 7oz
> 
> JOSIE1234 - Jo - age. 45 - TTC
> 
> LEFTWONDERIN - Regina - age. 41 - Sean Joseph - 22 Feb 14 - 8lb -WTT
> 
> GARFIE - Fiona - Age 43 - TTC
> 
> OASIS 717 Becks - Age 42 Brooklyn - born 18th oct 2013 - 8.12. -TTC again
> 
> SERENJAY - T - age 42 :bfp:
> 
> SPARKLE - Jenn - age 40 - Reid
> 
> CRYSHEE - Crystal - Age 41 - Sayer Brecht - 12th February 2015 - 7lb 10oz
> 
> TILLYTTC - age 41 - Anna born 25th November 2014 - 7lb 10oz
> 
> ALIEN - Kim - age 41 - TTC
> 
> DRIVING280 - age 41 - :bfp:
> 
> BASH73 Age 39. - TTC
> KAT. - Age 41 - TTC
> HomeEdMom. - Age 43 - TTC
> Mandy1971. - age 42 - TTC

NancyE - Age 42 - TTC. WP born sleeping 24.4.15


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis717 said:


> Just feel completely devastated I'm not sure how to get through tbh xx

Becks you will get through this . Trust in that fact :hugs: right now you need to do whatever gets you through each hour and go with it . If that's curling up in bed under the duvet feeling like never coming out or if its screaming sobbing or sitting in silence do it . I know your not ok but you will be again I promise xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

NancyE said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> :dust:Thought I would start a new thread and see if there are any takers!
> 
> I`m Lisa and I am 40 - 41 in August.
> 
> I have 3 children boy 10, girl 7 and boy 23 months.
> 
> I had a first tri loss in July 09 at 8 weeks and a slecond tri loss in Jan this year at 13-14 weeks - LO born sleeping 12.1.12.
> 
> we have now decided to TTC again.
> 
> There are posts for TTC after loss and TTC over 35 but nothing for over 40`s who are TTC after loss.
> 
> 
> At this age the chance of MC we all know is a lot higher. I saw a specialist last week and will be under this clinic.
> 
> They have taken loads of blood and the results will be back in 5-6 weeks, so i go back 19th June - they said if i am PG then that will be great timing. They will also scan me then and every 2 weeks after that.
> 
> Hoping there are other ladies out there in the same position as me and we can help each other through this scary time.:hugs:
> 
> 
> DANCAREOI - Lisa - age 42. - Caitlin Erin - born 3rd sept 2013 - 7.4
> 
> XANTH - Sarah - age 43 Eloise Beatrix - 18th sept 2013 - 7.9
> 
> CREATIVE - Karen - age 44 Barnaby Arran - 28th November 2013 - 8lb
> 
> CRAZYMAM - jan - age 43 : Tabitha born 20th November 2013 - 7lb 7oz
> 
> JOSIE1234 - Jo - age. 45 - TTC
> 
> LEFTWONDERIN - Regina - age. 41 - Sean Joseph - 22 Feb 14 - 8lb -WTT
> 
> GARFIE - Fiona - Age 43 - TTC
> 
> OASIS 717 Becks - Age 42 Brooklyn - born 18th oct 2013 - 8.12. -TTC again
> 
> SERENJAY - T - age 42 :bfp:
> 
> SPARKLE - Jenn - age 40 - Reid
> 
> CRYSHEE - Crystal - Age 41 - Sayer Brecht - 12th February 2015 - 7lb 10oz
> 
> TILLYTTC - age 41 - Anna born 25th November 2014 - 7lb 10oz
> 
> ALIEN - Kim - age 41 - TTC
> 
> DRIVING280 - age 41 - :bfp:
> 
> BASH73 Age 39. - TTC
> KAT. - Age 41 - TTC
> HomeEdMom. - Age 43 - TTC
> Mandy1971. - age 42 - TTC
> 
> NancyE - Age 42 - TTC. WP born sleeping 24.4.15Click to expand...

Nancy, so sorry for your loss, but yo have come to the right place for support and big hugs.

We have a number of rainbow babies here now. The path to our rainbows has not been easy, but with the love and support of this group we have come through.

Some of us are still waiting for rainbows, but we are here to help each other through.

Becks, :hug::hug:


----------



## josie1234

Hi Nancy. I hope that this thread gives you some support. Lovely ladies who have helped me. Just having somewhere there who know what you are going through. Big hugs.

Lisa - I don't know whether to change my TTC on the front page as although I am not preventing, being peri menopausal I am not focusing on ttc any more. Have you got any letters for that lol??


----------



## Left wonderin

Maybe Jo NTNP ? Well its true :) 
Welcome Nancy and I'm so sorry for your recent loss . I'm Regina 42 and WTT for no 2 ! Have issue with my thyroid so have been preventing since December ... Just waiting for the green light :) 

Hope you stick with us for your journey :)


----------



## josie1234

Yes Regina I like that. Lisa can you change front page. Thanks hun.

How is everyone?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm off on me hols tommrow till Monday so won't be around for a few days :) be good everyone while I'm gone ;) lol


----------



## NancyE

Thanks Becks, 

I'm starting to understand how to use this forum. Still don't know how you ladies get all that brilliant animation, rainbows and things! And i still haven't worked out how to get a smiley face ;). 

Feeling better today, will have my consultation in 3 weeks, spoke to bereavement midwife who told me that when (when, not if), I get pregnant again i'll get a stitch at 12 weeks. Suddenly i feel a bit excited at the prospect of trying again, have been so wrapped up in the aftermath of losing my beautiful boy that i haven't thought about it and when i have its been with resistance and resentment thinking I'm not sure ever want another baby. But I do and a friend of mine told me this morning about her friend who gave birth to her first at 45 then a second at 48 so come one ladies, we can do this !!!!!

Things have been quite strained with DH and I've been a bit stressed out with step kids - i have a step son, 8 and step daughter 10. We all live together. I really just want this rough time to blow over so we can have some peace and a bit of happiness again. And most of all i want to have another a baby.


----------



## NancyE

Hi Regina, 

I will definitely stick with you all through my journey. I not know much about thyroids an how they affect conception, pregnancy but i have fibroids and they can cause all sorts of issues. My MC was 3 weeks ago tomorrow so Im waiting for my body to get back to some normality before trying again. Not sure if any part of the bleeding i had was AF or not. Don't think so. I am waiting for AF so i can know where I'm at in my cycle. Still, i should probably give my body a few months after the trauma. I feel pretty positive today, but i am still grieving so its all a bit up and down. 

Thanks for your message xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

How are you all? Quiet on here. Still waiting for AF so another long cycle. Grrr.


----------



## Oasis717

Still finding things v hard Jo so sorry if I'm awol xx


----------



## josie1234

That's understandable Becks. I really hope you all are ok? How is Brooklyn. He must be getting big now. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes he's adorable and he's so big now, he's a little monkey though! Xxx we are muddling through, it's v hard. My doctor has sent a referral to the hospital at least so I hope to get some help there xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi folks, popping in to say hi to all.

Jo and nancy, I've updated first page.

Becks, glad you've got a referral, hopefully they can help you. The referral I had resulted in Caitlin.

My DS is 5 tomorrow, taking him to Hatton Farm, a working farm not far from where we live, he's so excited. 

He wanted an undersea dinosaur, so researched and found a Plesiosaur in John Lewis!

Off to Weston Super Mare on Wednesday just for the night.

Eldest DS has been in France and Belgium the last 4 days on a WW1 tour with school, DH has just picked him up, so he'll be back very soon.

Love to all xx


----------



## josie1234

Hi all

Thanks Lisa sounds like you are keeping busy. OH still away. Had friend visit yesterday so day in cambridge which was nice. Feeling a bit under the weather, think it is sinuses playing up. 

Easier week this week so chance to chill or catch up on jobs. 

Becks, hope you have managed to have nice weekend with family. Would love to see pic of Brooklyn.

How is everyone? Would love to hear updates


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa I really hope it helps, Jo Here's a recent pic of Brooklyn whilst we were away at Camba Sands recently:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Becks good to hear from you :) Brooklyn looks so like his dad !! And so so cute . He still has his little baby face bless him . 

Lisa where did Ds think up an " under water dinosaur ??? Lol.... Is it in a movie or something ? Hope you have a lovey day at his party :) 
Nothing exciting going on here , Sean is still refusing to walk even though he can , he just prefers to crawl !!! He has lots of words now and is so cute when saying them :) 
I'm off to London for the weekend at the end of June , my mum n dads 50th wedding anniversary so we are surprising them with the trip with all us girls ( 5 ) I know my poor dad lol... Looking forward to it . We're not telling them till a few days before . We have booked tickets to go to see the commitments and then I'm guessing shopping and eating lol

Jo any pics of the holidays ??


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina he's def an Adam mini me lol. He's almost identical to pics of Adam at that age. Casey looks so much like me at his age too. Well dh and I have talked and I think once the initial horror of the mc both mentally and physically passes a tiny bit you start to think you don't want this to be the end. Dh originally didn't want to try anymore as was finding it too much to keep seeing me go through this and even I agreed for a time but something is telling me to keep trying. Not yet though. In a couple of months maybe August, I need time this time it hit me so much harder. But that's positive that dh and me both don't want to end the journey just yet. I hope you have a fab time in London, Sean will walk soon, Brooklyn doesn't talk v much but understands everything we tell him they just like to do it on their own terms lol. He is saying a few more words like nose and mouth and loves pointing out all his body parts if you ask him! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks its great that you and Adam can talk it through even with all the pain you guys are going through . You had two losses in a row that is going to knock all the stuffing out of you for sure . Hopefully by the time you are ready to try again you will have your appointment with the FS . Ill probably be still waiting lol....... 

Good to see you back btw xxx


----------



## Oasis717

We are getting there but its still so hard I have to block it out mostly its too painful:( But thank you. Would never leave you ladies xxx


----------



## josie1234

Becks he is going to have the ladies flocking. He is growing eh? And his hair is lovely. What a gorgeous boy. So glad that you and Adam can talk about things as that is one of the hard parts. 

Can you not see my pics on facebook? 

I did try to put them on here but they are too large. 

Lisa - any pics of Caitlin? Love to see pics.


----------



## Oasis717

Jo thankyou I know we are biased but he is gorgeous! We say that all the time that he'll have the ladies knocking the door down lol. Yes I'm really glad we have talked and changed our minds. Not sure if we will ever get the outcome we would dearly love but neither of us is ready to give up just yet. I just hope all of us get our rainbows xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Brooklyn is destined for a boy band ;) make millions for his mummy and daddy


----------



## dancareoi

Kids had a great day yesterday .

Becks glad you and DH have decided to continue with your TTC journey, as you know we're here to help you through xx

Caitlin not saying much at all, she just points at everything she wants, but she understands plenty. Although, like all children, has trouble with the word 'no'

Becks, Brooklyn's so lovely. Caitlin won't keep still long enough for a photo, managed this yesterday


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thankyou Regina that would be nice! Xx
Thanks Lisa and that's a beautiful picture:) Brooklyn's the same although he did come out with ball today for the first time! He says about 3 small sentences now like where's it gone, here it is and what is that but in a slightly shortened version plus some words but like Caitlin he understands absolutely everything! I'm glad you ladies are here for me, at 44 in Nov I've no idea if I will ever get another rainbow and I'm really scared about that but I'm trying to hope maybe just one last time we can be lucky xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks , join me I'm not counting years ... I'm going right up until menapause strikes maybe not ttc but definitely ntnp . My real life work college had a surprise baby at 47 so it happens ... In other news I am in my very own Tww from either today or tommrow , yes we are supposed to be preventing but emmmmm accidents do happen and they did on Sunday 
So watch this space lol.... Some entertainment for you guys !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Same here Regina although I do think we missed o as we didn't start bd until CD 19 cause of being sore from the tear from d and c. We decided that it could take months to fall again particularly as what with everything we haven't been following the diet I think got me pregnant twice in a row so what's the point in preventing ATM! Maybe I should just forget my age. I mean statistics were wrong with Brooklyn so you never know. I'm due AF in 6 days but I've got no pmt or anything so who knows. After my d and c in 2012 my AF came exactly 4 weeks later but I guess you can't tell. No o bleeding and not much ewmc so not even sure I o. Will be watching your space though!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I have this very sad feeling our thread is dying ,.. :( or at least wilting :( I hope not ! 
How is everyone ? I'm doing good . Sean is starting to want His say in the world ! Trying to assert his independence , he was sooo wined and winged all day long ! Nearly drove me batty lol.......... Need to take a few deep breaths on more than one occasion ;) lol here he is in all his boldness
I'm 7dpo , AF just around the corner . Next appoint ment with endo on the 22nd of this month . Lets see what my thyroid is doing then . Although today I thought am I mad wanting to do this again :baby: lol....
Love to you allxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

I'm here! Lovely pic. Cd 30 for me today and some blood streaks so either pre af spotting or o spotting. I think pre af. Time to get back on the diet and sort myself out. Was doing so well til the mc. Hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm good but as my TSH levels goes up so does my weight :( feeling very frumpy these last few weeks ..... I also need to sort myself out , I've had the luxury of eating what I wanted when I wanted without effecting my weight for a year now . That has come to an end so I need to re adjust . Its gonna be soooooo hard but I don't want to end up 25 stone !!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi girls, sorry I've not been around, no excuses!

Caitlin doesn't really need to speak, she just points at everything she wants and says 'diddle diddle diddle diddle'!

Lovely pic Regina, albeit outside down! I take it you haven't been given the go ahead yet for TTC?

Becks and Regina I will be keeping a closer view now on what's going on here now with you both NTNP!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance that's so cute , it made me laugh out loud !!! Diddle diddle lol....
I'm eh still technically preventing ;) lol.... But I know this is a ttc thread but I want to hear about the rest of life too ;) even the boring mundane bits :)


----------



## Oasis717

Diddle diddle how funny!! Regina I've put 6lb on since the mc that's just awful! Need to sort myself and my diet out. We aren't trying as such but we aren't brill at preventing either. What will be will be but I really believe my diet is what got me pregnant twice in a row as well as great for loosing weight. I've felt frumpy for ages so I really need to get on and loose the weight xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tell me again Becks what did you do re diet , you said you felt amazing on it I'd love to try it . My problem is I have zero dicipline so if I'm doing something I need to rigidly stick to it no cheats or I fall off the wagon !


----------



## Left wonderin

Bought 30 100mg of CQ10 in tescos today for 6.99 . I'm not sure how great the quality is but some is better than none ;) lol... Hoping it will improve egg quality ( that being I have some left to improve ) for when I'm ready to try !


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I could afford the 600mg I'm told its what's needed for egg quality and takes 3 months but atm we are decorating throughout so it will just have to wait! Last year I fell pregnant in March (cp) then July (cp) then absolutely nothing for six months til we started the diet and within one month I was pregnant then again straight after so I'm convinced the diet did that, it was just mainly protein and veg/salad we stuck to it religiously but had a Saturday night off. Only carbs I had was 4 ryvita at lunch but other then that it was all protein and veg. It is quite strict though hence why I haven't been doing it but we are back on it now. I did feel brilliant on it and the weight just fell off! I'm doing it for weight loss only really I think my time has passed for another lo I'm just too old;( Typical days menu would be eggs for breakfast, ryvita with salmon or tuna and sweet corn or cucumber for lunch and either chicken salad or stir fry veg for dinner, I'm really sure it's what worked fertility wise my eggs must just be no good now:( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yet another loss for me, after stark white tests last week am 5 days late been light spotting last 5 days with cramps 2 days last week I get a faint line but af is starting so that's 3 in a row for me;( xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Oasis717

Barely there line today so def a cp:( xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh Oasis I'm lost for words .. On the plus side you can get pregnant and everything is working . I'm guessing its now down to catching a " good egg " you DO have some golden ones . I once did read a post about hyper fertility but can't remember what it was about I must look it up for you xxxxx hope your doing ok


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry its happened again Becks, but as Regina says you're still managing to get PG and that good egg is there, ready and waiting to pop out and give you your rainbow.

My acupuncturist said it was about getting good quality blood through to the uterus. He advised the following foods to help:-

Kerry Gold butter
Kale
Broccoli
Beetroot
Spinach
2 eggs a day - at least!

Might be worth trying to eat above, maybe spinach omelette for lunch every day, that's what I did with Caitlin (using 3 eggs!)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) hope your all doing ok so what's everyone doing for the weekend ? 
I'm off to the beach !! Lol come rain or shine ! Me, my sister and Sean :) to my sisters mobile on the beach just for the weekend . Oh away AGAIN!! With work so have to amuse myself ;) lol


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa thank you I will def try! Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

It can't do any harm.

I think as well you need progesterone. My consultant prescribed this to make me less fertile, which at our age you're thinking that's all I need!

However, the reasoning isn't that it'll keep a pregnancy that's not meant to be, it's more like your body won't keep an egg that's not meant to be. So it may seem that it will take longer to bet pg but when you do the theory is it will be a keeper.

It's sounds like you are super fertile, like me, that's great when younger, but when the eggs get older it means the body holds onto fertilised eggs which aren't going to viable.

The theory behind progesterone is that it only keeps the good ones. You therefore won't have the heart ache each month of another CP or loss.

Might be worth seeing your doc and having a chat. I had 200mg twice a day. You take it after OV for 13 days. If you are PG on day 13 you keep taking, if not pg you stop taking it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dance that's very interesting ! I didn't know that at all. So the p helps your body to hang on to only the viable eggs ?


----------



## Sunshine14

Sorry ladies didn't want to gatecrash ur thread ....... but Dance I am very interested in what u said about super fertility as sounds like me!! On my last bfp before Xmas the doc gave me progesterone 400g x 2 a day from bfp and I took it til 6 weeks scan and at scan it turned out to be ectopic. Day of scan I stopped the progesterone & 4 days later had mc start & ectopic faded so in my case it did keep an unviable pg going .... reason I ask is I have loads in the cupboard that doc gave me is it worth trying it do u think? 

Sorry again for gatecrashing xxx 

Babydust to u all x


----------



## Left wonderin

Sunshine your not gate crashing :) stick around :) its nice to see a new face :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi sunshine, newbies Are always welcome.

I think the progesterone is worth sticking with if you have plenty there.

First month of taking it I got pg with my now 21 month old daughter. I took it from OV to week 28!

Im a little bit worried about Caitlin's lack of words, she says bye, go, oh no although she has a new word now, or should I say words ' yeeeeee haaaaa' she can't say momma or dadda but can copy Sherriff Callie off Disney Junior!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi guys :) so what's everyone up to ??? I got the go ahead from the doc to ttc again :) got one bd in this fertile window !!! So ttc here we come . Next month ill be going for it . Kinda scared but excited to be here again :) I'm off to London for 4 days with my sister and folks .. Their 50th wedding anniversary . Hope to hear how everyone is doing . 

All my love 

Regina


----------



## tillyttc

Wishing you lots of luck regina glad to hear your back on the baby making train again will keep looking in to see how your getting on . Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Regina that's fabulous news I'm so pleased!! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, thats great news, sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks guys !! I'm relaxed about it this time ... Well I am until I start lol...... Its been so nice not having to stress every month !!! Was in London for the weekend and it was CRAZY !!!! So busy !!!! People were like ants !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you had a good time! 8 weeks this week and no af still v faint lines on tests after getting that pos at 4.5 weeks post d and c. We're stark white after 3 weeks so I need a blood test and scan I think xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, your head must be all over the place right now.

Am I right in thinking that at a certain point those HPT aren't as accurate due to changing hormones?

I think a trip to EPU is advisable 

Lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know you are right I just don't want to go:( docs are useless and am wondering if there's any point going. It's 8 weeks 1 day since d and c and no af. Test today looked pretty neg, I'm really starting to worry that if they injured me on the outside what did they do to my insides? On a more positive note I've stuck 100% to my diet for the first time since last October and have lost 13 lbs in 2 weeks 5 days so I'm really pleased but my legs are so tired from all the walking! I'm just 4 lb over my wedding weight now. I've been pregnant every time I've tried to diet and had to stop so I'm glad it's finally coming off. I feel much happier at this weight but I've still a stone and a half to go! Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, I know you don't want to go to EPU and I can understand why, but I think you need to know what's going on one way or the other, because its not doing you any good being in limbo.

On the other side, well done on your diet, that's great going, keep it up.


----------



## josie1234

Hi all. I think they are right Becks, you are best knowing what is happening. Well done on the weight loss hun. Doing well. 

How is everyone else. Sorry I haven't been on much. Xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies thank you for the kind welcome x hope you are all well&#128515; delighted to hear ur thyroid is under control now Left exciting times ahead xxx I used to live in Kilkenny in Ireland and my friend there had thyroid issues but it's under control and she is now pg with second child, albeit thru ivf but she's now about 30 weeks so fingers xxx for you hun.

Becks how you doing hun? Could u be pg do u think? My mcs I always get af at about 6 weeks so 8 weeks could be ur rainbow!? Especially if u have managed to stick to ur diet hun x are u going to go to epu or have u been doing opks? Hope you get an answer soon hun x

Dance how are u? Thanks for the info on the progesterone hun I think I will defo take it if I get any sign of a bfp - I'm at about 7dpo today I think and although we got bd in at the right time it just seems quite tough to get pg these days at almost 44 let alone get that golden egg sigh ....

Atm -haven't been able to get on here much as had my little fellas 5th birthday and we are trying to sell our flat so life is a merry go round trying to organise everything!
Thanks again for the welcome though x


----------



## dancareoi

Jo, hi

Sunshine - lots of baby dust your way

Becks, how are you?

Hectic here these days. For the last few weeks I have been sorting through clothes and selling on ebay, I've had to register as a shop to enable me to list more items, its taking a lot of my time and is like having a job again!

Plus coming to end of term, there's so much going on at school too with fairs and sports day and school trips.

Dd at friends tonight and off to Borth, west Wales on Monday for 2 nights. DS 5 sports day next wed afternoon. Dd also has end of term gymnastic display Thursday evening. She's also studying to sit her 11+ in September and has a tutor season Friday in Warwick and is sitting her 4th mock exam on Saturday! She did very well in her last one in may and as a reward had her ears pierced!

We're hoping she'll do we'll enough to go to same grammer school as DS .

We had a letter from DS school this morning to say he's won the year 8 history prize. Prizes are based on end of year exam results, so I'm assuming he got the highest score (150 kids) so far his end of year grades are RS - A. History, geography, science and maths A*, waiting on French, Spanish and English, we're really pleased with him.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Lisa that's great. Bet you are really chuffed. Having a sort out and selling is time consuming. Sounds like you are keeping busy with the children's activities. DS is on school trip until Monday. My longest cycle yet! When will it end??


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Even thinking about you Becks, any news?


----------



## josie1234

Becks hope you are ok. Any news?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi ladies well I got a bfp (thanks for babydust Dance it must have worked) got a squinter on Sunday and its getting stronger but I just think it's another ectopic or else if it lasts to an early scan it will be a missed miscarriage. I always thought new sperm + new egg = new pregnancy but odds are against it really boo hoo been doing loads of ic's as watching for hcg to disappear ..... anyway sorry for waffling x

Becks how you doing hun? Did you go back to the doctor or EPU? Hope ur body is sorting itself out or u got a bfp hun xx thinking of u xx after my ectopic it took 3/4 cycles to get back on track but B6 50mg plus what's in antenatal really helped xx

How is everyone else? 

Dance that is lovely about ur son doing so well - makes you so proud when they achieve something hey x

Josie hope your cycle ends soon if it's a long one x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all sorry I've been Mia . Internet is down so only got oh phone and it's such a pain !!! So have I any news ..... Yes I friken do .. I tested on Sunday and got me two beautiful lines &#128514; I'll share the pics when internet back . Did a digi to confirm . Oh in shock as we were not even trying !!! I'm so so scared but just taking it one day at a time :) have to stop my mind doing the what if game . Been to the doc as they need to keep a close eye on my tsh levels.


----------



## dancareoi

Sunshine and Regina, whoo hoo.

Sending loads and loads and loads and loads and loads more sticky dust your ways.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks dance :) I'm happy to take all that sticky dust !!!!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thank you dance x

Congratulations Left happy and healthy 9 months to u. What is ur LMP hun?


----------



## Left wonderin

10th June . Are we close ?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Left my Lmp is 14th June so we are very close! &#128515;

I'm trying to work out what to do about early scan as my last pg was an ectopic that reabsorbed by itself eventually - I think they said to go back at 4 weeks (which is now) to make sure it's not in tube but I can't face going for another early scan and not seeing anything at all as will just stress me out - it just seems easier to try not to think about it lol

How are you feeling? Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm feeling terrified sunshine !!! I agree right now its easier just not to think about it .... Ignore its happening lol..... But its impossible !!! Mostly due to the fact I have to go to the loo !!! Knicker watch on in full force in this house lol.... Nothing much in the way of symptoms ... Although I am " feeling " my boobs more today than usual ... Not sore as such but I'd say heading that direction . That's it well apart from a bloody cold ! You ? Have you any yet ? Last time my ms didn't start till around 6-7 weeks . Can't remember about my boobs but do know they were not sore at the start as I was on BOOBIE watch in the Tww as it was one symptom I got in my first pregnancy .


----------



## Sunshine14

Haha I'm on toilet watch as well as keep expecting to get af but I'm (sorry for tmi) just getting green stuff now and then which I think is a sign of high progesterone so hopefully that's a good sign .... as for symptoms my boobs are really heavy and tender - that was what made me test last Sunday just on the off chance & I got a faint squinter - it has got darker this week and is a good enough line now but I keep worrying it's another ectopic. I'm convinced this will be an ectopic / mc as I just don't believe my eggs are any good now! 've been taking coq10 for past 30 days but I don't think that will make much difference ..... It's really awful but after 3cps, missed mc and ectopic I don't feel I can let myself have any sense of excitement whatsoever ........ burying my head in the sand is so much easier!! Lol

Ps on symptoms don't forget every pg is different so don't stress if you don't get exactly same symptoms as last time hun x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi howis everyone ??? Have we all fallen off the planet ? What is everyone up to ?


----------



## dancareoi

I'm still here!

How are you? Any symptoms?

Becks, where Are you and how are you?


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, wondered if it's ok for me to join you please?

My background story - I had an ovarian ectopic in January. Had a blood transfusion and lost my right ovary. I thought I wasn't likely to conceive again due to my age and only having one ovary. But I fell pregnant again 3 months later and got my BFP early May just before my 40th birthday. Unfortunately I went for the 12 week scan end of June and I had lost baby at 8wks+5 :cry: 

So, here I am! I think I am in TWW.. this is first cycle since MC. I had really bad pain for half an hour or so 2 days ago with a little light bleed. I usually get some pain with O and read it can be worse after MC so think that's what caused it. DTD only once the day or two before that, but once is all it takes so I'm still in! 

Good luck to any TTCers, and congrats to the recent BFPs ladies. Sending lots of best wishes to you all - we can do this! x


----------



## Oasis717

Lisa I'm here, im still really devastated after my 12 week loss I just can't seem to move on it feels like it only just happened despite 11 weeks this week. Af came at last after 10 weeks but has been so bad it's more like my mc bleeds. Still going a week on. I just don't know what to do. I've lost a stone and a half since the MC. It helped me distract myself so I'm back to a 12/14 now which is much much better and I'm less than when I got married. I'm terrified of another loss. I just feel v lost:( xxxxx
Everything I feel so very sorry for you, I completely understand how you feel. I hope you find comfort here as have we all xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm so glad you posted and I would love to be able to hug you in real life . You sound so so heartbroken in that post . Your pain is almost tangible . You have been through so much in the last few months its bound to have knocked the stuffing out of you . I know your not ok but one day know that you will be . Till then do whatever helps you get through each hour / day without apology to anyone . Do what you need to to heal . There is no time limited . I'm hear for you xxxx

Everything I'm sorry for your losses , sounds like its been a rough journey for you too . Your very welcome to join . Its a wonderful thread with lots of support xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. 

Oasis - I am so sorry for your losses, you've suffered so much over the last few years, thank goodness for your little man! You have to grieve, and in time you will start to feel better little by little. 

I seem to do my grieving in a short sharp burst and then I try to focus on positive things, either my 2 boys, or (in this instance) the fact that OH has agreed we can now TTC properly until DS2 goes to school, or that I've at least managed to conceive with one ovary so it is possible again. I would find it much harder to accept what has happened this year if I thought that was the end of my baby journey. I love my life and I'm so grateful for what I have. I am too stubborn to give up on a 3rd baby though.

It's early days for me and I still have moments where I think about what stage in pregnancy I would be with either of my losses... or something on TV reminds me... or some insensitive friend posts on Facebook whinging about pregnancy ailments (oh, my heart bleeds :growlmad:). We have to stay strong and hope for a beautiful healthy baby in our future.

Blimey, sorry another epic ramble!! :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Becks I would love to be able to give you a big real life hug. I know the pain you are feeling right now, that's how I felt in Jan 2012 after my LO was born sleeping at 13-14 weeks. The pain is unbearable and I felt so low, sad and totally devastated.

But that old cliche of time being a great healer comes to the fore. It will take time, for me it was a case of 2 steps forward, 1 step back. A real slow healing process, but very very slowly you move on. But, as you know, things will never be the same. I still cry every now and again for my little baby, I don't think that pain will ever go, you manage it and try to look forward.

I think you need to see someone, probably your doctor, to get a referral 1) to see a miscarriage consultant and 2) someone who you can speak to about your losses.

Have you tried the miscarriage association? If you google them their details should come up. I never got that far, but if you rang them, someone on the other end will be there to talk to you, someone who knows only too well your pain.

Look after yourself, lots of big hugs are being sent your way xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies it really does mean so v much. In the past I've been able to somewhat overcome the losses and carry on but I just feel stuck in time and in so much pain to the point I can't even begin to think about the loss. I've never felt like this before:( I'm waiting on my app to the rmc Lisa but it's a 4 month wait:( I really do appreciate all your kind words it means the world xx


----------



## josie1234

Becks I am sending a big virtual hug to you hun. I hope that you get some answers. Not good having the long wait but hopefully will be worth it. I know that all you want to do at the moment is keep yourself to yourself and nothing can lift the dark cloud but I hope it isn't too long before there is some light on your life xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis (Becks?) you have been through so much, I feel so bad for you. There's no right or wrong way of dealing with it... I almost feel guilty for having "moved on" so quickly, like there's something wrong with me. The more recent MMC definitely hit me worse emotionally than my ectopic, because I already loved that baby and we had started planning for our future, looking at bigger cars etc. I think perhaps that is similar for you as to why your MMC has hit you harder. I really hope you start to feel better soon. Do you talk about it in real life or do you prefer not to? :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Jo thank you it means so very much to have your support and know you are all thinking of me xxx
Everything yes it's Becks:) there's def nothing wrong with you we all grieve differently and in the past I've coped better with some losses than others but I never had scans then or saw the baby, the only other time than this last loss I saw the baby and heartbeat was my son Brooklyn so when I saw my lo and a strong hb at 6.5 and 8.5 weeks I really thought all would be ok, the sonographer was so positive telling me there was a v v slight chance all would not be ok. I really thought we would make it and was so looking forward to the 12 week scan. I've only told one friend irl so no I don't talk about it only on here, dh deals with it by not talking about it and tbh it's just too painful for me too, I just feel stuck in time:( xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Becks, I'm Alex. I think for me it does help to talk but at the same time it can be awkward sometimes having friends that you see a lot knowing about it, and everyone's different, you sound like a more private person than me so maybe it wouldn't help you at all. Just know that we're hear to 'talk' if you want to :hugs:

Well, looks like I'm CD3 today! I started a period on Tues, only about 5 days after I think I O'd! Shortest cycle ever!! I hope things get back to normal when this has gone. At the moment it's really heavy flow... I think you said yours is bad too Becks? Has it stopped now? 

Who else is TTC on this thread? Josie? Any others? There seems to be a lot of newly pregnant members :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Becks I too say my LO hb with my 12 week loss its so so hard . Also been told that it all should be ok is so tough ! No wonder this is so hard for you xxxxx


----------



## tag74

I've been silently stalking and just wanted to let you know I feel for you all and am sending healing thoughts to you all.

I had a D&C at almost 9 weeks and turning 41 this week I feel as if I will never be pregnant and everyone around me is falling pregnant. On top of it, I am just so sad and trying to put on a happy face.

Sending virtual hugs. :friends:


----------



## Oasis717

Alex thank you I don't know what I want really I really don't. Talking about it is so heartbreaking:( af was terrible, like a mc not a period and so painful. Lasted 8 days but stopped a few days ago. Then I had increase in libido and ewmc yest and today and some pink spotting today so I'm v confused about where I am in my cycle. I usually o around cd 16 so it's still early but who knows. We aren't trying but we are rubbish at preventing so I guess anythings possible but I'm not sure if I do want to be pregnant again I'm so scared it will just end up another loss:( xx
Regina thank you I hope you're ok I hope I'm not spoiling what must be such a happy time for you xx
Tag I'm so sorry I know exactly how you feel:( I'm 44 in nov and I think my time has run out of I'm honest xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks your so thoughtful to think of me , of course your not spoiling anything !!!! I'm barely breathing so happy not to talk about me :) I'm taking each hour as it comes !! No celebrating or chickens counted here just yet !! Please do talk about how you are feeling here , its sounds like you have limited places IRL to share . Its nice to be able to remember your LO and the fact that you were pregnant , they did exist and did really matter xxxxxx did you give LO a name ??


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are u all doing?

Becks I'm sending you a big virtual hug hun xxx I'm so sorry that ur finding it hard with the loss of this one maybe it's cos it feels like time is running out for us xxx take each day at a time, keep up the walking and hopefully b6 will help regulate ur cycle after af and hopefully each day will get a tiny bit better hun xxx thinking of u sweetie xxx

Everything Alex? so sorry for ur losses hun xxx fingers xd for this new cycle and that ur lucky this month sending u lots of babydust xx

Tag so sorry for ur loss - when was ur d & c hun? Fingers xd u get good fortune and get ur little one that u long for hun xxx

Left how are u doing? How are the symptoms? I hope that sticky little bean is nestling in well there xx I have everything xd for u xx

Dance and Josie how are you both? Hope ur well?

Hello to anyone else I missed xx

Afm - was very happy Monday as got 3+ weeks on a digital at 5 weeks 1 day so was happy that it might not be ectopic after last one. Probably got a bit excited too soon as started getting tiny bit of spotting yesterday and my boobs aren't as sore today so probably another early miscarriage - just feel in limbo at the moment & not very hopeful - there are soo many hurdles to cross at 43 almost 44 that it does just seem impossible .........


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina no no name but I do have my scan pics that's all I have but they are too painful to look at atm. Maybe one day xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I have mine too , I keep them in a frame in a drawer beside my bed . They will bring you comfort in time to come xxx


----------



## josie1234

Sorry I am not on here much but still stalking. Sending you big hugs Becks. I really hope it gets easier for you in time. We are all hear for you. Xxxxxx

Alex (every) hope you are doing ok and that your cycles go back to being more regular and settled.

Regina how are you hun. Hope that little bean is snuggling in there. How are you feeling symptoms wise.

Sunshine and tag - Hi welcome. I really wish you luck. Fx' d xxx

I am just a lurker on here. Perimenopausal so not ttc but not preventing either. OH is in army and lives away and comes home every 4 days however he us on a course for 2 weeks at mo. My cycles are all over and this is my longest ever! It is really strange as I feel like AF is coming, bloating, evil psycho, boobs tender (don't get that too much before) and an odd thing, my nipples are really tender and seem to be hard constant (sorry if tmi). So much so I am putting cotton pads in bra. I think it is just my hormones playing havoc with my body.
My mc was in 2012 we had been ttc since 2008. So just accepted that it ain't going to happen and not let it completely take over my life (as it did completely). 

On a positive note I don't know whether you remember the lady who used to come to bootcamp, she is now pg again 25 weeks. She has had a small stitch in cervix so keeping my Fx d for her.

Lisa how are you doing hun? How old is Caitlin now?


----------



## Oasis717

Realised I haven't posted a pic of Brooklyn for ages he's two in October:) here's one from today xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Hi guys, been in Torquay for the last week, hence I've not been around much.

Becks and Alex, big hugs to you both. Becks, Brooklyn looks a real cutie.

Regina and sunshine, more sticky dust your way.

Jo, Caitlin will be 2 on 3rd September. (Still BF every other morning)

She won't sit still for a photo, but I got this a couple of weeks ago


----------



## josie1234

Cute pics. Brooklyn has such a lovely face and loving his hair. Heart breaker, you are going to have to be chasing those girls away!!!

Lisa Caitlin is a little princess and growing up so quick. Has she got curly hair? Bet she is a little star.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa and Jo he is gorgeous:) lovely pic of Caitlin what a little princess she is xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks, she's a noisy little monkey.

We were in the library yesterday and she just shouted the whole time!

Her hair is curly, I don't bother brushing it, no point! Most the like she looks like the mad professor from Back to the Future!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol bless her, Brooklyn is the same we were in town today and every time Adam and I went in different shops Brooklyn shouted dad daddy at the top of his voice til he found him! He's a real daddy's boy he doesn't do that to me lol. He's saying more than one new word every few days this week it's my friend Lucy's son Rowan's name, balloon and bubble! Still only small sentences but his words are building up all the time:) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

He's doing well, Caitlin is very slow! We seem to have look & there, sort of. She also says down. We also have go and no. Plus the usual diddle diddle!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well if everyone is sharing ;) here is Sean 17 months now !! Can't believe it . First shoes and first haircut at the weekend . He was slow to walk but not to talk !! He is like his mum never stops . He has yes , no , tractor , cheese , down , more , mam , dad , quack , bath , ball , igglepiggle , daisy doesn't quiet manage oopsie !! Cracker oh and chocolate !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, what a cutie.

How are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely pic Regina:) xxx


----------



## josie1234

Aww where has time gone. It goes so fast. What little cuties xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

How cute are your not so little ones now :flower:

I'm still stalking - but don't feel I have a lot to contribute - I have had some very wacky short cycles and now this long one - so I have decided to go on the pill (Dr thinks I may be in menopause:cry:)

I am away on holiday for a few weeks so I don't want the witch flying in and spoiling my fun!

As you know we only have till the end of the year - so feel my time is rapidly coming to an end.

Love hearing your little stories so sad I don't have much to contribute to the thread anymore but I want to thank you all for your support and for now I will be stalking :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Sunshine - so glad to read on another thread that you have had a scan and saw heartbeat :thumbup:

I'm 2dpo today and hoping my cycle is at least more normal this month - I had a 5 day LP in July (1st cycle after MC).


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey everythingxd thanks for your kind words! Have to say I was amazed when doctor said there was a hb and all measuring well. I'm taking each day one at a time as I know there are so many hurdles at my age - I'm praying to still get a hb at 12 weeks & for tests to come back ok if I get that far. Good luck to you this cycle hun xxx I found after my ectopic at new year that my LP was much shorter so I started taking 50mg of B6 each day & it made my cycle go back to normal really quickly. Good luck anyway hun xxx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all well.


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah thanks Sunshine, I might try B6 but I'll see how this cycle is first - I know last month's cycle was really out of whack, I spotted loads whereas I've had no spotting now for at least a week. I don't really want to take more supplements because my prenatal has more than 100% RDA for a lot of these vitamins and I worry that too much will affect me negatively :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies I have a bfp but not hopeful as with all my losses I have v few symptoms. It will be the 4th time this year I've had a bfp but none so far have ended well. I have no idea when I o but think I'm around 11dpo. I got lines on ics yest so decided to test with the Asda strips as they are so reliable and got a line that's visable without squinting. Dh and me see no reason to expect anything but I guess you never know. I'm fully expecting the line to disappear xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh Becks I wasn't expecting that ! Can totally understand your apprehension after all you have been through . Ill withhold my congratulations until you feel ready for it . I imagine your head is all over the place . Are you going to keep testing ? I hope beyond hope that this is your miracle ,


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you love so kind, I don't think so though as with so many times now I know which is a healthy pregnancy and which isn't right from the start. It could be a cp or a later loss which terrifies me. We decided to let what will be be but I never expected to fall again as it took so long last year. again I think the diet has been why I've had 4 bfp since jan. It's awful cause with all my heart I want this to be ok but in my head I know it prob won't. Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well no matter what your head tells you ... This LO may have different ideas . I know its very hard for you to hope so for now ill do it for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

You are so lovelyxxxxx thank you


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Becks, I'll hope for you too! Have you tested again today, or will a darker line not appease your fears anyway? I so hope you're wrong and that this is a take-home baby for you :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

Good luck Becks have everything crossed for u xxx did u test again?


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, sending lots and lots and lots more sticky dust your way xxx

Sunshine and Regina, how's it going with you both?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi dancareoi Im good thanks for asking. In a weird place though as I'm kind of ignoring the pg as Im not letting myself hope or dream in case it's all gone at the next scan. Have a booking in appointment on 1 September at 11+2 & hoping might get to hear the hb. I don't even have a scan date yet so kind of sucks. How are you anyway? Are you ttc at the moment?

Hi to everyone else hope ur all well.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies. Unfortunately AF got me today, CD1 :cry: Also my hair has started to fall out again... didn't know that happened, like having a MC isn't bad enough :growlmad: Has anyone else here had the hair loss post-MC? Don't know whether this will last as long as it did post-birth or whether (hopefully) it will be shorter?

On a positive note, it was a normal 26 day cycle with 11 day LP, so looks like things are getting back to normal after my MMC end of June.

Also, OH has arranged for us to go to Florence for 3 nights for our anniversary soon and the timing of that is great because I will O very soon afterwards!

Hope you ladies are all well x


----------



## Left wonderin

Everything have you ever had your thyroid checked ?


----------



## EverythingXd

Left wonderin said:


> Everything have you ever had your thyroid checked ?

Not specifically, no. I have low blood pressure though, and was getting dizziness with it a year or so back so my doctor ran full blood checks and it didn't pick up any problems. I would've thought thyroid would've been checked then. Do you think so?

I also had several blood tests when I had my ectopic in January this year (I needed a blood transfusion due to major blood loss). One showed I might be diabetic but that was actually caused by the blood loss - a lot of my blood function wasn't working properly. After recovery they checked diabetes and confirmed I don't have it. Again, I would've thought any thyroid problems would've been picked up then. 

I guess I could request it though, to check.


----------



## Left wonderin

Just said it as it as hair loss was one of my symptoms . I put it down to having had Sean but it was my thyroid .


----------



## Left wonderin

My cycles were also messed up ...


----------



## Oasis717

No ladies af got me today but I knew it was another cp from the fading tests:( xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> No ladies af got me today but I knew it was another cp from the fading tests:( xxxx


:hug::hug:


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> No ladies af got me today but I knew it was another cp from the fading tests:( xxxx

Ah no Becks, gutted for you :cry::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love I knew though, no symptoms at all apart from sore boobs. With each child I've had really strong symptoms before bfp. With every loss inc 12 week losses I've had either no or massively reduced symptoms there has to be a link. With my lo I lost 7th may I was 12 weeks 2 perfect scans but such rubbish symptoms I knew something was wrong from the start:( xxx


----------



## josie1234

Big hugs Becks. I am so sorry and really hope you get some answers, will you get any tests or appointments? Xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Big hugs Becks xxx I do believe you just need that one good egg though hun hoping you catch it soon xxx take it easy xx


----------



## Oasis717

I've got rmc on 1st October xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, how are you all? I'm CD7 of new cycle. Still got AF though, and started antibiotics yesterday for another suspected uterine infection. We're going away just me and DH on Monday for 3 nights, hoping AF/infection all cleared up and I'm gearing up to O towards the end of our mini break.


----------



## Oasis717

Im cd 7 too (well 16 mins into cd 8 lol) wondering if I'll get another bfp this cycle or not:( hope you enjoy your break xxxxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Becks. You've got time to squeeze in one more BFP before your rmc appointment, sending you positive wishes for a sticky take-home baby xx


----------



## Oasis717

Wishing you lots of luck too:) thank you I just need that one good egg xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Fingers xxd this month for u both Becks & Everything for a sticky super healthy bean xxx hope u have a lovely few days away Everything! Much as we love our LO's it's always fab to have some time away with OH - enjoy!!


----------



## Oasis717

I don't think so Carmel I've lost hope tbh but I guess you never know! Xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

I have everything xd hun xx u just need one good egg & I'm praying it's the next pg for u - ur body is definitely trying hun & ur diet has to be helping massively - it's just got to be a matter of time! Stay positive and focused on the end goal babe xx


----------



## Oasis717

Wise words as always, thank you so much, I hope so xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all well?

I'm 10 & half weeks pg today and started cramping last night and (sorry for tmi) reddish brown bleeding this morning that's getting heavier so looks like start of an mc &#128546;


----------



## Oasis717

As I said love hang in there it could be completely ok yet I know it's so very hard not to panic but I'm praying all is ok as I told you, thinking of you and sending you lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Becks for your kind words xxx I started miscarrying full on yesterday evening and it finished around lunchtime today. Very physical and painful and all took place so quickly and I just have to adjust to not being pregnant any more now xxx

How are u getting on this month? What cd are u?


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Sunshine, very sad news :cry: I'm sorry you had to go through that, I lost mine at 11+4 at the end of June and it was 3 hours of proper labour... so cruel to have such physical pain as well as the emotional agony. I hope you are taking care of yourself and have people around you to help xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks everything for your kind words xxx my hcg is almost back at 25 and I feel like I've been on a massive emotional and physical rollercoaster. Struggling to get my head around being 10.5 weeks pg last Tuesday and now it's gone. Hope ur ok x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all . Sunshine I'm so so sorry to read about your loss . Mother Nature can be so crUel sometimes . Please take good care of yourself , sending lots of virtual hugs your way . 

Becks :) everything :) dance :) Jo :) and anyone I've forgotten hope you are all feeling well :) I'm off on hols for a week by the sea today. Hoping the weather holds up . Ill take anything but rain !!! Xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sunshine, so sorry for you loss xxxxx


----------



## josie1234

Sunshine so sorry for your loss. Sending you a big hug. Xx

Becks, how are things with you? So sorry that you have been through turmoil and emotional heartbreak again. You are getting pregnant ok, are you getting any test/advice/support hun xxx

How is everyone else Fi, Regina, Lisa, Everything and apologies if I have missed anyone. My ttc journey is over but I am accepting it. My longest cycle yet over 6 months so menopause is on its way. Really keeping my Fx for you all though so PMA to you xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Sorry to hear your journey is over Jo xx

Regina, how are you doing?

Becks, how's it going?

Can't believe its Caitlin's 2nd birthday on Thursday, where has the last 2 years gone?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Jo, I'm so sorry to read your journey ttc is at an end, tbh I think mine is too, although I have got pregnant I just can't seem to keep any of my lo's and I'm starting to accept its all over tbh. I have an app at the hospital on 1st Oct which I will go to but mainly because I was told they did tests on my lo I lost last and no one seems to have any answers about that:( I think I'm about cd 17 and I think I've o as my cm is a pretty good indicator but I'm not holding out any hopes, two babies lost at 12 weeks and even if I did get pregnant again I'm sure it will end the same way, I've lost all hope ladies:( xxxx
Lisa where does the time go:) can't believe our lo's are soon to be two xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry to hear your journey is over Jo. Becks I hope you get some answers about your last LO. 

It's so tough when the clock starts ticking... I have had 2 MCs now (1st was ectopic) and can't help but feel that my eggs are not good enough. I lost my right ovary with the ectopic, and I usually O'd on that side prior to its removal so it makes me think the eggs on the left are sub-standard. I have, though, still been regular with O happening around CD15, so I'm holding on to a little hope. I can tell my hormones are a little mental... they don't seem to be as bad this cycle so I'm hoping it's a post-MC thing. 

I am 2/3 dpo today and pretty sure I'm out already. We only DTD 4 to 5 days prior to O for several reasons, the universe was against me conceiving this month haha!


----------



## Justme43

Hey there, I am right here with you. I am 43 and lost my first one, had a D&C last week. I am still recovering and working on getting in shape. As soon as I get the all clear I plan to try again. 

I was told due to some ovary issues that I could not have children so you can only imagine my surprise when I got pregnant in June. Then the devastation when I lost it in August. Its rough, but I am trying (with all the odds against me) to stay positive. My doc is optimistic that I am healthy and will not have a problem conceiving and having a healthy baby. Well, I thought I would be nearing my second trimester feeling as confident, but that didn't happen. So here I am......still hopeful!!!

Thank you for this thread..


----------



## dancareoi

Hi justme, welcome to our thread and so sorry for your loss.

You have come to a good place for comfort and support during your TTC journey.

We have all been where you are.

My rainbow is 2 years old today, born after two MmC.


----------



## Justme43

dancareoi said:


> Hi justme, welcome to our thread and so sorry for your loss.
> 
> You have come to a good place for comfort and support during your TTC journey.
> 
> We have all been where you are.
> 
> My rainbow is 2 years old today, born after two MmC.

Thank you so much. I am so happy to hear about your rainbow baby as it gives me hope.


----------



## dancareoi

If you look at our first page you will see a number of rainbow babies have been born on this thread.

This should give you hope that anything is possible.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all just a quick update from me and perhaps to bring some hope . Had my dating scan last week and all looked well with little beanie . Edd 16th March . Heading into the second tri on Wednesday . Still in disbelief tbh !!! Anatomy scan scheduled for the 6th of November 2 days after my 43 birthday .

I can't quite believe Caitlin and Brooklyn are 2 !!! I remember the discussions had around Caitlin's name as if it were yesterday!!!! Happy birthday princess xxxx prehaps a birthday photo ??? Xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Hope you're all well xx

Sorry to hear your ttc time may be over Josie xx

Congratulations on your good scan Left wondering. Happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Congrats Left Wondering, what lovely news :)

Justme, so sorry for your loss. That must've been especially tough for you. Do your docs no longer think you have any issues with your ovaries? I love your positive attitude, and hope you get a rainbow baby x


----------



## Oasis717

Regina that's amazing I'm so happy for you xxxxx
Afm I had three faint positives on ics at 5/6 and 7 dpo but have run out of tests now so am in limbo! I do have waves of nausea and sore boobs but could just be bad pmt. I guess we'll see xxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Reid is already 7 months old! Time goes by SO fast! I am sending you all happy wishes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4822.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dancareoi

Jenn he is gorgeous. Where did that 7 months go?

Regina, that's wonderful news, I've been thinking of you.

Becks, everything crossed for you.


https://www.disney.co.uk/disney-junior/disney-junior-birthday-book/birthday-card.jsp?picture=2677026

I have posted this picture before. For some reason I don't have one of her on her own on her birthday, but the above is on the Disney Junior birthday book.

Finally stopped breastfeeding, last time was on her birthday. Bit sad, but ready to move on.


----------



## josie1234

Hi Jenn beautiful photo. That time has gone quick. 

Regina wow did i miss a post. That is amazing news. So pleased for you hun xxx

Becks let's hope symptoms continue for you.

Lovely pic Lisa. Wow where is time going. 

Hope everyone else is ok. I am ok. Still keeping busy. Did the Spartan Race again last Saturday. It was tough but I hated/loved it lol. Another race at end of September.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1441867061863.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2









FB_IMG_1441867109544.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josie1234

Dome more pics
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1441867041382.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1









FB_IMG_1441867033069.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

Nope af came 4 days early yest!:( xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry to hear that Becks :hugs: AF has got me too, I'm CD4 today and it's very light already, which is a relief because the last couple have been over a week long.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes same here was only 4 days thankfully, sorry to you too:( hopefully we will get our bfp v soon.xx
Afm Had a lovely 4 days at Camber Sands with Adams family and our two boys we love it there and are thinking of buying a caravan in the future:) xxxx


----------



## Justme43

Hello ladies - been MIA lately but all is good. It's been almost a month since my miscarriage and things are moving along. 

I've been really focused on my body and getting back in shape. I am up to walking 5 miles a day and feeling great physically. 

Still waiting for my first af so that we can get the ball rolling again. My doc asked me to wait until after the first cycle. I know many moms to be did not wait, but I figured why not, it will give me time to get back in shape. 

So the waiting continues, but I am much happier than I've been in a really long time. This whole experience has placed a dark cloud over my head, but now things are looking brighter. 

Have a wonderful day ladies!!!


----------



## josie1234

How are you all. Still stalking.

Just - I am happy that your mind is in a better place. Well done on the journey to getting fitter so far. Good luck. 

Hope you are all ok. Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm good Jo I miss our regular chats x I'm heading to 15 weeks . Still feeling rough but not. Complaining !! Not taking one second of this for granted . Sean is getting big and definetly the boss of our house !!!!! 

I see on fb all your sporting achievements your some women !!! 

Hello everyone else :)


----------



## josie1234

Hi Regina good to hear from you. Yes nice to see what everyone is up to on facebook. Also putting faces to names.

I am so pleased for you. Genuinely. Thank you. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Regina that's wonderful news I'm so very happy you've made it, wishing you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Justme43

Left wonderin said:


> I'm good Jo I miss our regular chats x I'm heading to 15 weeks . Still feeling rough but not. Complaining !! Not taking one second of this for granted . Sean is getting big and definetly the boss of our house !!!!!
> 
> I see on fb all your sporting achievements your some women !!!
> 
> Hello everyone else :)

Hey there...


----------



## Oasis717

Hi everyone, well I'm gunna be out this month as we had to stop bd on cd 13 thanks to bloody thrush:( my ewmc went that day too but I never o before cd 15 so just coincidence I think, without using opks I can't really tell but as we are ntnp I don't want to get stressed out about lines! How is everyone? Xxxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies. I'm CD15 today. I O'd on CD15 the previous 2 months but this cycle I'm pretty sure I O'd late CD13. Timing wasn't the greatest as I was expecting it a couple of days later but did BD on CD11 and CD14 so half a chance lol.

Sorry to hear thrush got you Becks. I can empathise because I had a badly times uterine infection last month. Hope O doesn't keep you waiting too long so you can move onto the next cycle.


----------



## EverythingXd

duplicate post.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love we bd last on cd 13, thrush much better today, it's a bloody pain! Cd 17 today so I'm sure we missed o but hey ho not supposed to get too caught up in it so I wont! Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

That one BFP just turned into another rainbow Tanya had a baby boy last night :) both doing well


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic news so pleased for her. My due date is coming up so hard times but trying to concentrate on other things, Tanya hope you are both doing well much love xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so sorry Becks I'm sure its so hard for you . I hope you take really good care of yourself over the next few weeks xxxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Left wonderin said:


> That one BFP just turned into another rainbow Tanya had a baby boy last night :) both doing well

Lovely news :cloud9:


----------



## Oasis717

Left wonderin said:


> I'm so sorry Becks I'm sure its so hard for you . I hope you take really good care of yourself over the next few weeks xxxx

It is:( I have two the baby I lost at 6 weeks in feb was due 5th Oct and the lo I lost at 12 weeks in May was due just before my birthday on the 19th Nov, so very hard xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tough times :( I'm heartbroken for you . One is bad enough but two in a row is just awful . There are no words I have that will make it any better for you Becks but know I am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, look after yourself xxx

Big congratulations to Tanya


----------



## TTC74

I'd like to join in. I'm 40 and have been TTC since April of 2014. I suffered a loss a little over a month ago (ectopic).


----------



## Justme43

TTC74 said:


> I'd like to join in. I'm 40 and have been TTC since April of 2014. I suffered a loss a little over a month ago (ectopic).

Welcome and I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Baby dust to you !


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I had my app at the hospital today and finally found out the results of the testing they did on the baby I lost at 12 weeks in May. They had Downs. It helps to relieve some of the guilt I've felt at maybe being something I did. They are sending us for genetic testing. We aren't sure if we will go ahead and try anymore now though. Things are very up in the air. At least I know why now as I've questioned constantly in my head and I have some small amount of closure albeit a very sad closure xxxz


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks I'm so sad to read your update . I'm sorry you were holding any guilt . I didn't know that . I would have offered reassurance along time ago if I had known . Nothing you did or didn't do could have changed the sad outcome . I hope with the testing they do it brings you and oh closer to the decision re moving forward . Living in uncertainty is very very hard .


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, at least you have some answers.

Nature made a heartbreaking decision to take your angel, but better for nature to have made the decision than you having to face what may have been a heartbreaking decision. Xxx


Welcome TTC74, welcome to our group. We have all been where you are and know how you feel. You will get plenty of support from some lovely ladies here.

Some of us have finished our journey and have our rainbows, some of us are still trying.

Compared to a lot of our lovely ladies, you are a spring chicken, which hopefully will help your journey.

I was 42 when had my rainbow


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa I'm definitely glad to not have has to make that call. Still so very sad but I know it was what was meant to be xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Welcome TTC74, I'm also 40 and had a previous ectopic (Jan this year). Good luck to you :flower:

Becks, sorry to read your update. From time to time, I wonder if I should just give up and concentrate on what I already have. My OH says perhaps we should stop if we have another MC... I just can't make that decision though. It's like I'm ok if nature has decided that's it for me, but I'm not ok to prevent another baby. Maybe you will feel more ready to decide one way or the other once you've had the genetic testing x


----------



## TTC74

I had a small temp shift this morning. I anticipate that it will continue to rise and that I am officially in the TWW.


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC - fingers crossed for you. Do you symptom spot? 

AFM I'm at the opposite end of my TWW, 9dpo today. Symptoms pretty much the same as last 2 months so I'm not hopeful. I used to wake hot during LP and haven't done that since MMC end of June... that has returned this month, so I am glad my cycle does seem to now be about back to normal.

Last 2 months I've had spotting 10dpo before AF on 11dpo (I used to get AF 11dpo but no prior spotting). Interested to see if I spot tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

I do symptom spot but the month I got my BFP, I didn't have a lot of symptoms. So, for whatever that's worth. Sti, I'm sure I'll continue to do it.


----------



## Left wonderin

With all my BFP in ever got any early symptoms


----------



## TTC74

Crosshairs! My first set since my loss. I'm so hopeful!


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> Crosshairs! My first set since my loss. I'm so hopeful!

Woop! Looks like you timed BD well, fingers crossed for you.

AFM, AF hasn't arrived yet but I tested BFN this morning (11dpo) and I'm sure it's coming so just want it to turn up now so I can crack on with next cycle.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, how's everyone doing?


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, my last AF came at 12dpo which is a good LP for me and no spotting so that was also good. I'm now 4dpo in current cycle and all usual post O / pre AF symptoms so far so nothing to cling my hopes to lol.

How is everyone else?


----------



## TTC74

I've been taking all these FertileAid supps. Well, I think there may actually be something to them. I'm on my 5th day of AF. It's been light, but still - I usually only get 3 days of AF. So, it seems like at the very least it's helping some with lining.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) hope everyone is doing well:) keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still awaiting their BFP . All is good with me , almost half way !! Have a nice birthday treat for my 43 birthday , my 21 weeks scan two days later . Im keeping EVERYTING crossed all is ok with this LO. Not quite sure what I'm most shocked at .. That I'm turning 43 !! ( it sounds old ) or that im actually pregnant ! ( that still hasn't sunk in ! ) 

Keep posting :)


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, so pleased to hear everything is going well.

Are you remaining team yellow, or will you find out if blue or pink?



My little rainbow. (Can't get her the right way round!)


----------



## Oasis717

Our rainbow was two Sunday just gone! Where's the time going? Currently about 3/4 dpo but not speculating anymore as what will be will be. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## TTC74

My pre-O temps are super low this month. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I'm 11dpo today and just waiting for AF now. My bb's were sore yesterday but that's gone, and I have no cramps or bloating so I know I'm definitely out (this is my typical pre-AF pattern, whereas I have PP and bloat badly when pregnant). 

Love reading your updates ladies so keep them coming :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I am sorry it's so disappointing isn't it:( fingers crossed for next cycle. Afm I had two faint lines on pound shop strips 20miu yest but today stark white on a 25miu pound shop so bloody evaps again! 7dpo today so knew it was too early for lines. Boobs been very sore since yest and some yellow cm but nothing that's shouting pregnant at me! Xx


----------



## TTC74

FF thinks I may be 3 DPO when my monitor says I'm just gearing up to O bc my temps did something wacky this month. Looks like I'm going to have a wacky chart this month! 

Also, I'm going to be leaving town without DH on CD15 which is my most common day for O. I sometimes O as early as CD14 and as late as CD17. So, I'm praying for a CD14 O this month (or CD15 at the latest). I wont be back with DH until CD18. So, if I don't O on CD14 or 15, I'll likely be out before the TWW even begins.


----------



## Oasis717

Really hope you o when you need to that really sucks! Fingers crossed. Around 8dpo and lots of brown/yellow cm and cramping so maybe another wacky short cycle? Af due next Monday cd 23 today xxx


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I'm going to make it! It will be positive for sure by tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

Yay that's great!! Another bfn for me but that will teach me for using non early tests at 8 dpo! No more testing for me it was only the yellow/brown cm that prompted me as I had it with the last pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out spotting bright red today, another shorter cycle that's two in three months:( xx


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Oasis.

AFM - ended up with a pos OPK last night and a peak reading on the fertility monitor this morning. I also awoke to a temp dip this morning. Bring on the eggie!


----------



## Oasis717

Ah its OK I'm just worried its perimenopause with two short cycles in 3 months:( 
Pleased for you though good luck! I'm going to get some opks for next month purely cause of the shorter cycles and we could be bd at the wrong time now xxx


----------



## TTC74

Oasis717 said:


> Ah its OK I'm just worried its perimenopause with two short cycles in 3 months:(
> Pleased for you though good luck! I'm going to get some opks for next month purely cause of the shorter cycles and we could be bd at the wrong time now xxx

I've had 2-3 3 week cycles in the past year, too. So, I can relate to the worries about perimenopause. I'm just praying that the ectopic was a good omen in terms of my ability to fertilize and (hopefully) implant successfully (in the uterus next time!).


----------



## EverythingXd

Time for jiggy jiggy TTC! :winkwink:

Sorry to hear that Oasis :hugs: I think that's something we all worry about in our 40's.

AFM I'm waiting for AF now. I've made it to 14dpo! I tested BFN this morning so no hopes of pregnancy but still happy about LP being so long! I O'd on CD11 this month though so still not a particularly long cycle. Mine seem to always be around 25/26 days.


----------



## Oasis717

Thats fantastic what a great lp! I really don't know what my body is doing as had no spotting since yest and once I spot bright red AF follows so I'm just waiting for it to start still have AF cramps so think will be soon xx


----------



## TTC74

Temp spike. Woot! Woot! Let the TWW begin!


----------



## Oasis717

TTC74 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Ah its OK I'm just worried its perimenopause with two short cycles in 3 months:(
> Pleased for you though good luck! I'm going to get some opks for next month purely cause of the shorter cycles and we could be bd at the wrong time now xxx
> 
> I've had 2-3 3 week cycles in the past year, too. So, I can relate to the worries about perimenopause. I'm just praying that the ectopic was a good omen in terms of my ability to fertilize and (hopefully) implant successfully (in the uterus next time!).Click to expand...

Sorry I missed this post earlier! Yes its def a worry although I'm confused as yellow/brown cm started Mon/Tue one hour of bright red spotting yest so I'm thinking AF yest then spotting stops and back to yellow/brown cm today. Cramps just the same as when I'm just about to start AF last two days wishing I had some early tests lol but thinking would simply be a waste as I'm sure I'll spot right up til AF and it won't be anything. I thought AF was due Monday but its actually due Sunday xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Becks, are you still spotting? My AF is in full force now, CD3.


----------



## dancareoi

Thought I'd pop in to se how everyone is. Had a busy few weeks.

Firstly we were waiting DD 11+ results, she did well, so it looks like she'll be joining her brother at his school, so we're very pleased. (5 week wait for the results)

Just came back yesterday from a week in Menorca at First Choice Holiday Village. First time we've done this type of holiday with kids and had a lovely week.

Keeping everything crossed for you Becks and hope everything's ok.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## TTC74

4 DPO here. I wish my post O temps were higher but this seems to be my norm. 

Right now I'm getting ready to go wedding dress shopping with my 23 year old daughter. Yay! In addition to being fun, it burns up a day of my TWW. I'm so bad at waiting. :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

EverythingXd said:


> Hi Becks, are you still spotting? My AF is in full force now, CD3.

Snap hunni cd3 for me and really heavy today and yest, AF came one day early for me on Saturday xxx


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> Thought I'd pop in to se how everyone is. Had a busy few weeks.
> 
> Firstly we were waiting DD 11+ results, she did well, so it looks like she'll be joining her brother at his school, so we're very pleased. (5 week wait for the results)
> 
> Just came back yesterday from a week in Menorca at First Choice Holiday Village. First time we've done this type of holiday with kids and had a lovely week.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you Becks and hope everything's ok.
> 
> Hi to everyone else

Oh wow that's fantastic news you must be so proud:) well AF came a day early and after almost a week spotting on and off it was a relief. Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry to hear that Becks. There'll be 1 good egg in there somewhere.

We are really proud of DD, she's worked hard for this.

I've been to visit the doctor about my monthly AF due to how heavy it is for 2-3 days. (8 day LP and AF lasts 9-10 days)
She's given me some tablets to stem the bleeding on the heavy days. She's also booked me in for a scan at the hospital to check all is ok. She also suggested a coil that can be fitted, not for contraception, but to reduce the bleeding. 
It's probably down to my age!


----------



## Oasis717

I sympathise! I can't even go out around cd3 as I'm so heavy I'm constantly flooding its awful but I've always had this, my period used to last 7 days when I was younger but thankfully only about 5 last few years. I had a pelvic scan last month which was clear. Hope you manage to find something that helps. Thankyou I'm starting to think all my good eggs area gone but I'm hanging onto that 10% chance of hitting a good one! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

** Sorry TMI ladies **

Yesterday (CD4) I passed a long thin 'clot.' It was 3 or 4 inches long, and I don't think it was just blood. I have been thinking since it happened that it must be from my MC but that was 4 months ago now? 

I had a gush of blood this afternoon so decided to call my doc but they said I needed to ring back tomorrow as they're short staffed today. 

What do you ladies think? I've had negative HPTs since nearly 3 weeks post-MC. Can there really still be anything inside 4 months post MC? I mean maybe a little placental tissue, or even just part of the thickened lining that came away but didn't come out. 

I have wondered if there was something wrong because I had an infection straight after the MC, another suspected infection 2 months after it, and I had quite a lot of bleeding and spotting but this was put down to the infection. I had natural MC bought on by pessaries, not a D&C.


----------



## Oasis717

I actually passed a decidual cast a month after one of my mc, it was a shock as it was v large and white in colour, I checked with the hospital who said it was normal and not to worry so I think you can pass all sorts after xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Becks, so you think no need to do anything? Bleeding has pretty much stopped again now (CD6). I guess I'm just worried that my fertility could be affected if things aren't right internally but I am ovulating so I'm probably over-thinking things x


----------



## Oasis717

Snap I'm doing exactly the same! I read it also doesn't matter if your cycle is slightly different each cycle as long as you are ovulating and haven't not had a period for a year you can get pregnant so I'm going to just goi with it tell myself I'm ovulating I have a regular cycle I will bd more after pos opk and just have faith! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha thanks Becks. I remember when I found out I was pregnant with DS2, literally the night before I got my BFP I wrote a thread on here asking about menopause signs and low progesterone because I was convinced something was wrong! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! So, I'm 6 DPO and my chart is looking amazing. I'm praying that my temp will continue to rise but am a bit pessimistically thinking that it will dip back down tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) sorry you guys are having heavy AF that no fun :( especially when you want her to bugger off altogether ! Keeping everything crossed for you all . 

Today is my 43rd birthday ... Can't quite believe it !!! Now I sound old ! Suppose its time to grow up lol....


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck ladies!! Xxx
Regina you are just one year behind me so you are giving me hope! How are you and baby? Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

21 weeks today .. So far so good. Anatomy scan on Friday so I'm a bit anxious about that . Haven't seen baby since 11 weeks . Its a long time !! Feeling movment so that gives a little reassurance . Just hoping all ok with LO :)


----------



## Oasis717

Everything will be just fine I'm so happy for you, let us know how the scan goes, are you going to find out if its a boy or girl? Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes I have no patience s !!! But ill be happy no matter what :) ill keep you posted


----------



## Oasis717

Xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks any results from the genetic testing you and oh and done ?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so bad I haven't even gone and got the test done its a long way and dh works when they are open so I'm not sure when we can get up there but its been 2 weeks so I need to goi soon xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies everything with baby looked great :) phew now I can breath !!! Well half breath until they are safely here .... In other big news we are TEAM PINK !!!! Eeeek can't quite believe it !!


----------



## Oasis717

Awww Regina a little girl!!!! You'll have one of each that's awesome, so v glad all is OK. Loads love to you xx xx xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Left, lovely news! :baby::pink:

I think my current cycle is a blow out... I'm pretty sure I O'd on CD7/8!! :shrug: I'm CD10 now. I've just had COQ10 delivered - does anyone know if I'm meant to take this the whole cycle or just leading up to O?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm not sure I think its the whole cycle. I think my o is early too xx


----------



## josie1234

Regina congratulations hun so pleased for you. I have not been stalking as much as things still busy. I really wish you all well on your ttc journeys. Good luck. Those of you who know me will know I am not ttc so ntnp. But I have mentally moved in due to being peri menopausal. I probably won't be on here now but send you all positive vibes. Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

So glad we are still in touch on fb Jo xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too :)


----------



## TTC74

I went for a blood draw this morning. So, I should have a beta by this afternoon. Then, I will know for sure about my doubling rate on Wednesday. I'm SO freaking excited! Praying that this LO is sticky and made it to my uterus.
 



Attached Files:







11-9-15 FRER.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ttc what wonderful news :) delighted for you . Now be a super glue sticky LO :) keep us posted xx


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My hcg is just under 10 because it's so early. The Dr won't let me come back in until next Monday to give it time to build up. So, I'll be testing like crazy to see if there is progression. This is going to make me bonkers!


----------



## Oasis717

Plenty of time for it to progress it's super early loads luck xx


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm following your progression in another thread TTC :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you.

AFM, I'm CD11 today and thought I O'd CD7 as I had ewcm and pp followed by lotion cm the next day and hot that night. I'm not sure now though, I keep getting mixed cm (lotion, and ewcm) so maybe it hasn't happened yet :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Same I had really bad pelvic pinching on the right for two days around cd7 and thought perhaps early o but my opks are darker everyday so I'm getting the slow rise in lh I always get so obviously haven't o! The wait seems to go on and on cd12 for me today so I'm expecting o around CD 14/15 as normal. I've had a week of ewmc which can't be good xx


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my tests this morning. The FRER is about the same as yesterday but I turned a dollar store test positive for the very first time. Hopefully, I'll see some nice progress on my FRER tomorrow.


----------



## dancareoi

Fab news Regina, one of each, perfect!

TTC74, keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## TTC74

Here's my progression from Monday to today. I'm getting super optimistic about Monday's beta!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Oasis717

What fab progression yay!! I need advice ladies,CD 13 today gradual fade in on opks from CD 9 to last nights which was not far away from being positive but still neg. I thought when I tested today I'd get a positive, instead I got a clear neg half as dark as last nights, so, either I had a surge overnight or early this morning and by the time I tested it was gone, or, I built up to o but didn't and the surge has gone. So now I'm none the wiser, so much for opks helping xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Have you any left Becks idkeeptesting for a few days .


----------



## Oasis717

Yep tested twice more and I'm back to next to nothing line I started with on cd9! So am recording Wednesday as the positive. Xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

I'd say O was most likely Weds for you as well Oasis :thumbup: Are you getting post O CM now?

I had PP on several occasions this cycle, and on/off EWCM so it has made it difficult for me to pinpoint O. It was anywhere between CD11 and CD13 - I am hoping the earlier side of that because we only BD on CD7 and CD10! :blush: I'm CD15 now and bb's have started hurting.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes and still cramping a bit today as well so cause I don't know will still bd just in case, sore boobs are a good sign! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> Yes and still cramping a bit today as well so cause I don't know will still bd just in case, sore boobs are a good sign! Xx

Always for the best :winkwink: We've not been having much fun in the fun part of my cycle, my OH started a new job this week and we've had DS1's birthday party today with 35 kids there so been busy planning for it. 

I get sore boobs every month just standard post Ov fodder for me... it's still good to know I have definitely O'd though. I am still getting some pp here and there, which I don't think is typical at this point but I can't get excited as I've had no "tell tale" signs.


----------



## Oasis717

Well, my opks started darkening again to getting a positive (I hope) at 10pm last night so I'm glad we carried on bd as I obviously hadn't o. Its hard though cause it feels like this cycle will never end! Still gunna test later but I really hope I've o already xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Good, glad you didn't miss it Oasis. I always worry that an early O means the egg won't be such good quality, I'm not sure why (maybe I read it on here somewhere?). Anyway, a later O is good in my book and also gives you time to 'prepare' :spermy:


----------



## Oasis717

Well it would have been had we not both fallen asleep last night! So annoyed:( so we bd everyday from CD 6 but fall asleep the day of o? Couldn't make it up. Bother xx


----------



## TTC74

Oasis717 said:


> Well it would have been had we not both fallen asleep last night! So annoyed:( so we bd everyday from CD 6 but fall asleep the day of o? Couldn't make it up. Bother xx

I am quite confident that it was the bd 2 days before O that got more pregnant this month. The same thing happened last pregnancy. So, your timing is great. gl!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I hope so thankyou for that I'd been feelng a bit deflated:( just such a busy week and we fell asleep watching a film, guess I just cross my fingers! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Always more productive to BD prior to OV than on the actual day of OV!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa it was at 1am so kinda day before and yesterday in a way, got some cramps again today I'd love to know what goes on inside lol. I'm really pleased to be back to 6 lbs under my wedding weight and a 12 dress size, its took a year to actually get in the right frame of mind and there was a lot of start stops with falling off the diet wagon and pregnancies and losses but I've now lost 2stone 8 so at least in that sense I'm winning! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow Becks that weight loss is amazing !!! Bet you feel fabulous :) I agree with dance bd before ov is scientifically proven to be more effective than the day of ov . There is science behind it . Something to do with a transformation sperm has to go through before meeting the egg . It has a name but I've forgotten it .


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Regina. It does feel good:) I've always been an 8/10 size since a teenager til my first mc so I hated being overweight and I feel more like me again. I really don't think I'll be successful in having another lo but I feel like I have to try for a bit longer although I don't think there's much chance this month! I think dh has accepted we won't have anymore. He's started making plans for the future which is good in a way, he knows I have to try still and is happy to but he doesn't believe after 9 losses we will have another and I doing blame him. I think he doesn't want to see me go through the pain of another loss either. Ah well I guess that miracle could, maybe still happen. I can't help but hope still! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

My DH felt the same after the loss of our LO in Jan 12, he didn't want us to go through the pain again. Glad we did though, because we now have Caitlin.

I think women are a lot more emotionally involved as its our bodies that go through it. I can fully understand why you need to keep trying.

Well done on the weight loss too, that can only help.

What about some of the eating habits my acupuncturist recommended?

- at least 2 eggs every day
- kale
- beetroot
- Kerry gold butter
- spinach
- good steak, not over cooked.

This was to help improve blood quality, which would then help the blood flow quality through the womb.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa I do eat a lot of eggs on this diet lol but I def could add in a couple of others, I think I've just reached the point at 44 (just about) that I'm really pushing thinking I can have a successful pregnancy, just a couple of years younger and I might be in with a shot but I think my eggs are def past being viable now, I think i need to accept it like dh has:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Second evap in this pack talk about get my hopes up! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Oasis717 said:


> Second evap in this pack talk about get my hopes up! Xx

I got an evap 2 days before my BFP. So, I'm crossing my fingers that this is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Oasis717

Ah thankyou xx I had one like this Tues then stark white til this last night and now I've run out lol. But I think they are fakes, so annoying, I'm only about 4/5dpo so its too soon for a line like that, hope you're OK xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Have you got any new tests yet Oasis?

CD1 for me today... boo to the bad old witch! Don't darken my doorstep again for about 18 months, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol aw so sorry:( hate that witch! Yes got some v good wide 6 day early hpts off Amazon, nothing at 8dpo thought I saw a squinter but no symptoms so prib nothing:( xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> Lol aw so sorry:( hate that witch! Yes got some v good wide 6 day early hpts off Amazon, nothing at 8dpo thought I saw a squinter but no symptoms so prib nothing:( xxx

I didn't know you could buy a 6 day early one! I guess it would still only show up at 8dpo if implantation happened before 7dpo though? Hope you're getting better than a squinter now x


----------



## Oasis717

Well the test says 6 day early but whether that's true or not is another thing! No I think its just the indent on drying as did a couple more same thing, I'm def out I've had my usual pre AF spotting xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Blurgh, hate pre-AF spotting as it always makes me wonder 'could this be late IB?' :flower:

Good luck for next cycle hun!


----------



## TTC74

Fortunately, I don't get pre-AF spotting. I did get late IB spotting after my BFP, though. That was nerve-wracking!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls I'm starting to wonder if I'm heading into perimenopause as my cycles now are 25/26 when before the mc in May they were always 27/28 all my life! So is it that last mc that messed me up considering my periods took 10 weeks to return or am I perimenopausal? I have no idea when or if I o as I had two lots of positive opks. I. So confused. Don't think I have much chance this cycle, it will be my last actively trying:( xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks girls I'm starting to wonder if I'm heading into perimenopause as my cycles now are 25/26 when before the mc in May they were always 27/28 all my life! So is it that last mc that messed me up considering my periods took 10 weeks to return or am I perimenopausal? I have no idea when or if I o as I had two lots of positive opks. I. So confused. Don't think I have much chance this cycle, it will be my last actively trying:( xx

I wonder if I am peri-menopausal for the same reason - my cycles are also around 25/26 days but used to be 3-5 days longer. I read up on it, but it seems they do get shorter as you age but it isn't necessarily peri-menopause, which usually is when you start missing O here and there, and start with other symptoms such as hot flushes. 

I am sure I still O every month (although I don't do temp, I get pp around O time, very clear changes in CM and then bb pain within a few days of O happening). 

I would guess that when you got first +OPK, your body geared up to O but it didn't happen, so it then tried again later and succeeded (hence the second +OPK). My body quite often does that and I've heard it is common in women of all ages.

I hope you don't mind me asking, but why is this your last month actively TTC? Did you just decide there has to be a cut off? :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Really? That makes me feel a lot better, I hope you're right! Hopefully by temping this cycle I can check I am actually o. Like you I get v clear o signs too. Course I don't mind you asking. I think that nearly 4 years TTC even with succeeding with Brooklyn (thank god) we still have suffered 9 losses including 2 12 week losses where I hemorrhaged with both which was pretty terrifying. After that last 12 week loss in May I feel as if I'm at the end of the road with luck and I literally think of nothing else except tests, getting pregnant etc etc, its so consuming, my life has been on hold for so long that I just can't put myself through it anymore, we will obviously not prevent and if a miracle happens I'll be over the moon but I think after this month I have to say, enoughs enough xxxxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah bless you, I totally understand not wanting to keep putting yourselves through it any more especially after so many losses. I'm as close to NTNP as we can get already (I don't temp, do opk's or anything). I do take pre-natal vitamins though, and I have just started coq10 as well. 

I don't take HPTs every month either, I can usually wait until AF is due. But I'm always aware of what cycle day I'm on and I can't let a fertile window go by untried! :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know same, I hate it if I miss a day in my fertile period even when ntnp, I will carry on with the pre natals too cause I've been on them since 2012 anyway. I hate getting hung up on faint squinty lines on hpts so it will be a relief not to worry after this cycle! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I know same, I hate it if I miss a day in my fertile period even when ntnp, I will carry on with the pre natals too cause I've been on them since 2012 anyway. I hate getting hung up on faint squinty lines on hpts so it will be a relief not to worry after this cycle! Xx

Good going! We only DTD a couple of times each fertile window! Both of my boys were conceived in a month where I'd "given up" being in the Every Other Day club and we'd only DTD once in the fertile window, so I feel like we have a better chance if I do that lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh definitely! You have to do whatever works! Xxx


----------



## josie1234

How is everyone doing? Just popped on to see how you are xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya Jo OK here, looking forward to Xmas:) hope you're OK xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

At last after getting almost but a tad tad lighter opks for 3 days they then went neg and I did one today not expecting to see anything and it was immediately darker than the control by a mile! At last I'm still getting proper positives, last month I never got a true positive, we've bd as much as we can and will still until I see that rise! Not more we can do:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Is it just me on here now lol......all by myself......
A rise at last today after two days of darker than control opks so I'm happy with that! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol no you are not alone !! Delighted you have gotten a clear positive after last months !! 

Are you all set for Christmas ??


----------



## Oasis717

Hi love how are you and lo? I had a drop this morning so hoping its just a fallback rise and it goes back up tomorrow or if not were out cause we stopped bd! Yes just about all set just need our Xmas food next week and we are done:) xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hiya hun, sorry I missed your post. I was sulking away from the forum because AF started for me at 8dpo! :dohh:

glad to hear you got a +OPK :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw no I had that a couple of cycles ago at 9dpo, hope next cycle is better I'm back on 50mg vit b6 hoping to increase my lp which has been a rubbish 8/9 days I think xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey Becks, how are you? Are you around 10dpo now? I hope the witch has stayed away for you.

AFM I'm now CD10 and haven't even had any fertile cm yet. Another strange cycle. I've been a little pp achey this morning so maybe things are getting started. I have had pp randomly this cycle though when I wouldn't normally get it, to the point I took a HPT at about CD5 to rule out another ectopic because I was unnerved (was negative so hopefully that means definitely not pregnant with an ectopic). 

*TMI* I've noticed last few days my wee smells sweet and is a bit cloudy. I'm now worried I have diabetes but think it's just playing on my mind because my mum was diagnosed with it last week. Not sure if this would be due to an infection, or just overdosing on chocolate!? Maybe I should get checked by my doc.


----------



## Oasis717

Funny you should say that as I was fine yest but my wee this morning is super cloudy, I wondered what it was?? No sign of the witch no spotting nothing but bfn on ICS and a temp drop again this morning (10dpo) so looms like I'm out:( tried so hard this month too. Its so soul destroying xx


----------



## Oasis717

Bfn with fmu which has never been any good for me and two definite faint but pink positives on two ICS just now. I wondered why I had no spotting, the only time I don't is when I'm pregnant. Still have v bad cramps so not sure will stick xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Aaah Becks, I only just logged in again (totally trying to not obsess this month, and this forum unfortunately makes me do that!!)... was going to congratulate you but then looked at your other posts for an update and saw you say it's a CP :cry: So sorry hun xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou, yes its so soul destroying you do everything you can just to end in nothing:( ah well, hope AF hurries up, i have pink/brown spotting so hoping it won't be too longxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> Thankyou, yes its so soul destroying you do everything you can just to end in nothing:( ah well, hope AF hurries up, i have pink/brown spotting so hoping it won't be too longxx

I know what you mean. 6 cycles of nothing but BFNs for me. I think I've conked out lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol omg we have to laugh or we'd cry right! Same this us my 6th cycle since mc Lord this is hard work we all have to catch a break soon surely? Xxx


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I'm back in the TTC game since my Mc on Sunday. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O.


----------



## Oasis717

TTC74 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm back in the TTC game since my Mc on Sunday. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O.

No me too I couldn't and didn't wait after my 12 week loss in may, I got pregnant (cp) the month after my loss xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry to hear sad news on here again.

Here's sending Christmas wishes to all you lovely ladies and hope you get your Christmas miracles very soon xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa, still no AF 4 days late now and other than pink/brown spotting on Tuesday cm been clear since and temp still going up, so odd, don't think I'm pregnant but will check with a Morrison's test later xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Faint bfp on Morrison's 15miu so those ICS at the weekend must of been wrong. V faint for 14dpo think I implanted around Tuesday when I had the pink/brown spotting, never had that before, noit getting my hopes up but do feel quite sick today x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3320_kindlephoto-16789382.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0722_kindlephoto-16964884.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

Becks, here's hoping this is your Christmas miracle


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks :) how wonderful lets hope its your Christmas miricle like dance said . Merry Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm praying it is, thanks so much xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Becks those temps still looking great :) will you be testing again soon ?


----------



## Oasis717

Today Regina but boobs no longer sore and spotting brown this morning:( xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Almost negative today:( xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Becks, this month has been such a roller coaster of emotions for you. I'm sorry to hear it ended in a cp :cry: I hope you were still able to enjoy Christmas. 

AFM I am around 5dpo today and all my usual post O symptoms so I'm certain it's another dud cycle for me. 

I keep getting pp pretty much all cycle this cycle and last. I passed a clot (not just blood) on 1st Nov and I think I may still have some MC-related tissue hanging around, I want to get a scan but then I think nah it's just menopause coming, stop wasting people's time :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel love, I wanted to ask for stuff when I went to my hospital app but thought what's the point: ( thankyou, was so ill with flu Xmas eve and Xmas day I couldn't even get up off the sofa much plus Brooklyn was really ill so it kinda put a dampner on things what with the cp too. Oh well xx


----------



## TTC74

Sorry you were sick over xmas, Oasis. 

I'm feeling really drained today. 9 days after taking misoprostol, I'm still bleeding and passing tiny clots. The RE says that if it continues, they will send me for a D&C but I've read that it's normal for it to last 2-3 weeks. It just depresses me, though. It's a steady reminder of my loss and that I can't TTC yet. Plus, I saw a picture of my adult daughter today who is getting married in March. It was so beautiful that it made my maternal instincts ache and I started to cry.


----------



## Oasis717

Ah hunni I'm so sorry:( this last cp has left me feeling pretty desolate too, I'm starting to wonder if I can carry a healthy baby anymore:( xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah Becks, sorry you and Brooklyn were both ill over Xmas :hugs: And sorry you're feeling down, it's only natural. All we can do is keep trying I guess :shrug:

TTC, I had a similar drug (or same) with my MMC at the end of June. I bled for ages, but mostly spotting after first 10 days. I had a scan booked because my hcg test was not negative after 2 weeks, but then I tested on the morning of the scheduled scan a few days later and it was negative so I cancelled the scan. I wish I'd kept the appointment now because I had a big clot 1st November and still don't feel right now. 

You could see if they could offer you a scan to check things before they do a D&C? Or will they do that anyway?


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what they will do. They do a scan every time I go in. I don't know if I need to go in, though. Yesterday I had dropped down to just spotting. Then, today, I'm back to light bleeding and clotting. So, I called the nurse. The nurse is terrible about returning phone calls, though. So, if I don't hear back after lunch, I'll call again.


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> I don't know what they will do. They do a scan every time I go in. I don't know if I need to go in, though. Yesterday I had dropped down to just spotting. Then, today, I'm back to light bleeding and clotting. So, I called the nurse. The nurse is terrible about returning phone calls, though. So, if I don't hear back after lunch, I'll call again.

Have you managed to get hold of the nurse yet hun?


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy new year ladies :) 2015 has been filled with many ups and downs . I hope 2016 brings you all much happiness , health and joy xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Happy New Year Regina xxxxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Happy New Year Regina, Becks and any other ladies reading :thumbup:

2015 didn't get off to a good start for me - it's 1 year today that I was rushed to A&E with my ectopic because my ovary ruptured :cry: 

I am today 10 or 11 dpo. I don't think I'm pregnant but I have had a blood taste in my mouth when I've woken up this morning, and a couple of other mornings recently. No blood when I've cleaned my teeth though. This has made me wonder a little, but no other signs. I couldn't test this morning as I know I wouldn't be able to handle a BFN today since I'm feeling a little fragile emotionally. I have pp now and think most likely AF will come soon. Hope it doesn't show today, that will be a bit of a kick in the teeth.

I hope 2016 is kind to all of us xx


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry love, I really understand, I'm still not even begun to get over my 12 week loss in may it just kinda gets pushed to the back of my mind cause its so painful I don't want to deal or even think about how happy and hopeful i was at the scans, I can't bring myself to look at those precious pictures. I so hope 2016 is all of our year xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis717 said:


> So sorry love, I really understand, I'm still not even begun to get over my 12 week loss in may it just kinda gets pushed to the back of my mind cause its so painful I don't want to deal or even think about how happy and hopeful i was at the scans, I can't bring myself to look at those precious pictures. I so hope 2016 is all of our year xxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I can relate. I'm still grieving my 10 week loss in a big way. It's so hard.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so sorry your all hurting so much :( sending all my love xxxxxxx I hope 2016 bring you all much deserved joy


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> I can relate. I'm still grieving my 10 week loss in a big way. It's so hard.

Big hugs to you :hugs::hugs: It's still so recent for you, it must be very raw still.

I hope 2016 brings you happiness x


----------



## Oasis717

Just want to thankyou ladies, I've got no one to talk to IRL about this, no one understands unless you've been through it, I really don't know what I'd do without you all to talk to, I wish and hope with all my heart we all get our rainbows xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi lovely ladies.

I'm sending big hugs and lots of baby dust and hoping that 2016 brings you all a rainbow xxx


----------



## TTC74

Spotting has mostly stopped. Still no LH on my Ovulation test strips 16 days after my MC. Annoying.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry hunni good about the spotting though, I'm having the same thing as last cycle almost dark pos on opk then faded to half as dark quickly in a few hours this happened twice before I got two days of proper darker than control positives last cycle, not sure why I'm getting multiple lh surges now, maybe its my age? Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oasis, I did have a patch of getting two LH surges (I don't use OPKs but I was getting EWCM for 2/3 days then going back to non-fertile for a few days before starting back up with EWCM then O). The last 2 or 3 months though, I've O'd first surge but a couple of those times it has been too early for my liking.

TTC glad to hear your spotting has stopped :hugs:

AFM, I'm CD3. AF started on Monday at what I think was 12dpo and no spotting.


----------



## TTC74

I think I may have just gotten AF. I sure hope so. I want to kick off a fresh cycle!


----------



## Oasis717

EverythingXd said:


> Oasis, I did have a patch of getting two LH surges (I don't use OPKs but I was getting EWCM for 2/3 days then going back to non-fertile for a few days before starting back up with EWCM then O). The last 2 or 3 months though, I've O'd first surge but a couple of those times it has been too early for my liking.
> 
> TTC glad to hear your spotting has stopped :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm CD3. AF started on Monday at what I think was 12dpo and no spotting.

Yeah opks are just half dark now but I'm not hopeful as dh leaves Friday til su day for work and I'm due to o Sunday! Bah:( xx


----------



## TTC74

Not AF. Just more spotting. The weird thing is that I took 2 lh tests. 1 shows high lh. One shows no lh. WTH?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I can't believe the difference in those tests, I wonder which one is right? ICS are terrible aren't they xx


----------



## TTC74

I know, right?! I'm thinking that since I'm still testing pregnant on hpts, it's unlikely that I'm Oing. So, it's probably just picking up the hcg in my system or something. Who knows, though. It's truly bizarre.


----------



## Oasis717

It was ICS that caused the weirdness in my last cycle, 5 positives from 2 different wee's but 3 from same wee all different shades of dark, then neg then pos on shop test 4 days later, still don't know why I got those positives? Opk yest aft was neg but never did another last night, just forgot really, so hoping temp rise this mornings just coincidental xx


----------



## Oasis717

Positive opk last night then darker than the control today and hubby leaving lunch time:( what rubbish timing!! We did bd last night and set the alarm early so this morn too lol buyt I'm not hopeful, I need to bd everyday to get pregnant, ah well xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oasis717 said:


> Positive opk last night then darker than the control today and hubby leaving lunch time:( what rubbish timing!! We did bd last night and set the alarm early so this morn too lol buyt I'm not hopeful, I need to bd everyday to get pregnant, ah well xx

You might be surprised ! This time for me after ALL THE MONTHS OF PRESSURE I put on to DTD every day .... We did it once in fertile window not even trying and bingo ..... Ill keep everything crossed for you xxxxx your timing was perfect :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Left wonderin said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Positive opk last night then darker than the control today and hubby leaving lunch time:( what rubbish timing!! We did bd last night and set the alarm early so this morn too lol buyt I'm not hopeful, I need to bd everyday to get pregnant, ah well xx
> 
> You might be surprised ! This time for me after ALL THE MONTHS OF PRESSURE I put on to DTD every day .... We did it once in fertile window not even trying and bingo ..... Ill keep everything crossed for you xxxxx your timing was perfect :)Click to expand...

That's how I conceived both my boys too :haha: I DTD more than that when I conceived the other two times but they didn't end so well...

Oasis I also think your timing was pretty good - it could have been worse with your hubby away for 3 days. Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Bless you ladies thankyou, I guess you never know! Opk still darker than control tonight, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## TTC74

Temp spike today! Doing a little happy dance for progesterone!


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> Temp spike today! Doing a little happy dance for progesterone!

:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

TTC74 said:


> Temp spike today! Doing a little happy dance for progesterone!

Same here! X


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.

That's great to hear :thumbup: 

I'm a little behind you ladies TTC and Oasis this month, but not much. I am CD11 today (Thurs). 

I went to the docs yesterday to ask if I could get a scan / checked out due to having passed tissue 1st Nov and having too much pp throughout cycle since then, plus pink coloured spotting at end of last 2 AFs. She was resistant. Took my temp and it is raised (37.8). She said likely to have an infection or something and said she would either just put me straight on antibiotics or do a swab. 

I said I wanted testing because if I have an infection it will be my 3rd one since the last MC and I was concerned I still had retained tissue that was causing the infections. She said that was unlikely because I wasn't currently bleeding, and I had had AFs since MC so anything would have come away by now. I argued that those things applied before tissue came down on 1st Nov. Anyway, upshot is I'm back in tomorrow morning for swabs and she will ring our EPU today to ask them about scanning me.

I left feeling that she doesn't think scan is necessary, but let's hope EPU see it differently. 

Dilemma now though - I'm fast approaching O and haven't BD'd yet, and OH has put me on a promise for tonight :winkwink: Just not sure if I should BD night before swab (swab is mid afternoon). What do you ladies think? Should I even be TTC or should I leave this month in case there is still an infection or retained tissue? Ugh, decisions!! :wacko: Sorry for long post ladies!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry to hear you're in such limbo, I'm not sure what the procedure is for bd and infections, if you had one that is, and would the semen mess up the swab? I really dont know love you must do what you think is best. It doesn't sound like she thinks you need scanning but you obviously do, after my blighted ovum at 11 weeks I had a piece of retained tissue, it caused weeks of positive hpts and delayed AF but no bleeding at all. Best of luck xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks hun. If it hadn't been for passing the tissue on 1st November, I wouldn't believe it possible for me to have retained tissue now either. At that point though I had had 4 previous AFs and no other bleeding except AF spotting.

In the end, I could feel I was Oing early evening and hadn't BD'd in the fertile window so found it too hard to say no to BD. Hopefully enough time will have passed before swab for it to affect things. 

Have you started symptom spotting? Do you have telltale signs when you are pregnant? x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope so its so hard to miss an opportunity isn't it we have to wait so long just for a few days chance! Im 7 dpo but other than a temp rise and slightly sore boobs no symptoms not even pmt so I think I'm out and I have no tests either so won't know if I have another cp unless AF is delayed which it always is with a cp. No spotting ATM either which I would usually have by now if not pregnant but I've been on b6 for two months now so could be that helping lengthen my lp! Xx


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO (presumably - FF thinks I Od). I'm studying my chart like crazy praying for that temp jump tomorrow or Sunday. I know it's an unlikely month for me to get a BFP, but I'm holding on to the possibility.


----------



## Oasis717

I thought I was 7 but I'm 6 dpo too! Barely any symptoms feeling very out! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Just checking in to see how everyone is?

Regina, are we close to being on labour watch?


----------



## Left wonderin

That is crazy was just thinking about you all today and how long its been since I've heard from ye xxxx hope your all well :) I'm heading towards 36 weeks. Nearly time for labour watch !!! If I don't. Go myself I've a csection scheduled for my due date of the 15th of march so at least I see the end and know I won't go over :) 

Hope everyone is well :) how are all the toddlers / babies ? Sean is 2 in 2 weeks !!! Where did that go ??? Big birthday party for him .. His lastasan only child !!


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, exciting times. Will be checking in regularly to see what's going in.

Have you a name yet?

The last 2 years have flown. Caitlin is nearly 2 1/2.

She started nursery in jan and does 2 full days, she loves it. It's also helping to bring her talking on and she's getting more words all the time

How's everyone else?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm going to start Sean in September . I think he will love it too :) its sis cry howquicklythey grow . Was thinking 2-3 days too :) he just loves other children and " playing " lol.... Me and daddy are so boring lol....


----------



## Oasis717

V v faint lines 6dpo pink positive at 7/8dpo (1am) not ICS twin pack strip tests from company called Freedom, 25miu, not expecting anything! Bottom test is the latest, best I can get with awful camera on here, no tests til town tomorrow love to all xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160214_010628_hdr_kindlephoto-62840764.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Oasis717

Another cp:( xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry to hear that Oasis :hugs: You must implant very early to get any kind of line at 6dpo. 

No news from me. I'm 8dpo today but same symptoms as every other month so AF will come as sure as day follows night.


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I got a temp spike this morning! :happydance: DHs SA is greatafter a 5 day hold but low after a 3 day hold. So, after years of trying, we figured out that we do better to obstacles. Until the time is just right to BD. So, I'm really excited we got the timing right. O-1 has gotten me preggers twice now. Third times a charm!


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic good luck hunni! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> Looks like I got a temp spike this morning! :happydance: DHs SA is greatafter a 5 day hold but low after a 3 day hold. So, after years of trying, we figured out that we do better to obstacles. Until the time is just right to BD. So, I'm really excited we got the timing right. O-1 has gotten me preggers twice now. Third times a charm!

Ooh, I didn't realise it could make so much difference between 3 and 5 day hold. I knew EOD was recommended rather than every day to allow build up if count on low side but that's very interesting. Maybe my OH is similar - not tested but with both my boys we had pretty much had a month off and only BD once in fertile time so there was probably a bigger gap since previous BD than when we had been trying properly. 

Good luck this cycle hun :thumbup:


----------



## EverythingXd

AFM, our heating packed up yesterday so it took me ages to warm up in bed... yet I still woke up boiling hot at 3am. This happens every night for over a week of my luteal phase now, sigh.


----------



## Oasis717

I woke up freezing this morning! So cold here xx


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Another cp:( xx

:hug::hug:


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou xxxx I don't normally implant early with all the other losses I got a line after 10 dpo but this time as with Brooklyn I had shadows at 6dpo, thats why I got my hopes up as it was so early like with him but it wasn't to be xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , just poping on to update . Our second miricle arrived safe n sound in dramatic fashion on Sunday the 13th of march . Anna Bowe all 6lb 7 oz of her . She is beautiful . I arrived at hospital having had " niggles" all day at 8.15pm ... Mmmm they weren't niggles .. I was fully dialated ... Started to push in the reception and she arrived at 8.53 ! No time for pain relief ... Not bad for 43 ;) 

Here she is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dancareoi

Regina, she is beautiful.

Congratulations.

I had just popped on here to see if we were in labour watch and you beat me to it.

Once again, congratulation you all.


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations Regina she's amazing xxxx


----------



## Sparkle125

Hey Ladies!

Long time no talk! I have been out of contact, but haven't stopped thinking of you all in hopes that things were going well for all of you! Reid turned 1 on January 30th! Time Flies so quickly! We had a huge 1st birthday bash and he is so amazing. We just had his 1 year old photo shoot this week and I will try to post some pics when they come in. I just wanted to stop by and say hello. Love to you all and all of your Rainbows...and Rainbows around the Bend. ;)

Jenn


----------



## Left wonderin

Thank you everyone . I just feel so blessed


----------



## TTC74

That's awesome, Regina! Congrats! 

AFM - Sorry for my absence. I was having neck surgery. I'm Feeling better now and the anasthesia halted my O. So now that I'm off narcotics I'm about to O. The timing couldn't be better!


----------



## EverythingXd

She is gorgeous Left, huge congratulations! 

Good luck TTC.

Sorry I've been awol again. Trying to concentrate on other things, it's just not happening for me and I'm losing hope... chin up me!

Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## TTC74

I guess I was out from go last month because of the neck surgery. I'm trying to stay optimistic for this month, but it is certainly hard after my 9 week mmc a few months ago. 

On a more positive note,my dd got married last Friday night. It was such a moving experience. I only hope my childless dh can experience it one day.


----------



## dancareoi

TTC - sending lots of baby dust your way.

Becks - chart's looking good this month

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## TTC74

Sorry if this sounds cheesy, but I believe in women's intuition, and I'm never optimistic about my chances. Don't get me wrong, I POAS a LOT in the TWW, but I've been let down for 2 years this month. Well, I'm jazzed about this month. I'm just so darned optimistic. I'm taking all my supplements, and today I have a TON of egg white CM. AND my OPKs are darkening up. I think tomorrow will be the big day (pos OPK)!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi its been forever since I posted here . Was in the car today driving when ye all poped into my head . How is everyone doing ? Would love to hear an update from you all . Anna is almost 3 months old !! I know it flew by !! Just about settling into a routine with 2 . Its busy !!


----------



## TTC74

Still nothing for me. I'm still TTC with DH. I'm taking a ton of supps, but so far - nothing. I wish I could afford medical intervention. I just can't.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi all, I am very happy to say I got my BFP on Monday, I am 5weeks today :happydance: Still feeling nervous! I have an early scan booked for 20th June when I should be 7 weeks. Send me some sticky dust ladies. 

Hope you are all ok x x


----------



## Left wonderin

:dust::dust::dust::dust: congratulations :) fingers crossed. Come back and tell us how your getting on:)


----------



## TTC74

EverythingXd said:


> Hi all, I am very happy to say I got my BFP on Monday, I am 5weeks today :happydance: Still feeling nervous! I have an early scan booked for 20th June when I should be 7 weeks. Send me some sticky dust ladies.
> 
> Hope you are all ok x x

Woohoo! 

Arm - I've been on a weekend conference with some girlfriends and I'm returning to dh this evening. I got a pos OPK this morning. Great timing!


----------



## EverythingXd

I started taking Maca and COQ10 in early April so think that may well have given me the extra help I needed :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Cq10 definetly helped me ... I'm certain of it .


----------



## TTC74

I'm taking coq10 (Ubiquinol), DHEA, Maca, and a bunch of vitamins. I hope they have helped. I got my pos OPK this morning, and I've been having O pains for 24 hours. I have only had them recently when I take clomid or injections. So, here's to hoping for a big, healthy egg for fertilization and implantation!


----------



## EverythingXd

Wishing you lots of luck TTC... now go let your DH take advantage of your impending O!! :winkwink:


----------



## dancareoi

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi how is everyone doing ? Not sure who is still around


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Left, how are you doing? :wave:

I'm still pregnant lol :thumbup: Coming up to 29 weeks now, had a growth scan last week and everything looks good. We're expecting a girl, she's going to have 2 big brothers looking out for her :cloud9:

TTC is also pregnant, only a few weeks behind me so she must have conceived with the O when we were all last in touch :baby:

Hope anyone else still out there are doing good xx


----------



## TTC74

I did indeed! I was just reviewing the thread and got a little choked up remembering how hopeful I was while simultaneously and rapidly losing hope the very month that I got preggers with my LO!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so so happy for you both :) please please keep us posted here on the rest of your journey :) how are you both feeling ?


----------



## dancareoi

It's wonderful to hear all is going well xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Left wonderin said:


> I'm so so happy for you both :) please please keep us posted here on the rest of your journey :) how are you both feeling ?

Feeling good thanks :thumbup: I think now I'm in 3rd tri I have settled down a bit at last, I've been so worried the whole pregnancy but I've not had any bleeding or unusual pains or anything, it's just cos of my losses.

I have been pretty lucky in all 3 pregnancies and carry quite comfortably most of the time. I've had a bit of pubic bone pain but nothing major. Hope I'm not eating my words in another week or so! :haha:

How have you been? How are your little ones? x


----------



## Left wonderin

All good here except for rotten head colds !! Sean is almost 3 , well in feb and Anna is now 8 months olds !! It flew !! I am soooo broody right now lol..... Not happening though ! 

Here is a pic of them playing " captain underpants " of all things ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha, great picture! That's one to pull out at their 18th birthday parties! :haha:

I hope I don't start feeling broody again after baby arrives. This is definitely my last and I'm totally happy with that right now. I don't want to go ruining that sense of contentment with broodiness!


----------



## TTC74

I'm with you everything. This is my last. So, I don't want to waste a second.


----------



## Left wonderin

I know .... I'm trying to fight it hard !!! I've just turned 44 so its very unlikley it would happen anyhow and then there is all the worries ......that's my head speaking .. Try tell my heart that !!! I'm just tryi g to ignore it for now lol.. Then menopause will hit and I won't have a choice ;) lol


----------

